# Ebay and auction watch: let us know if you see something



## porteous (8 Jan 2012)

On FleaBay now. This looks very like a 48/49 Rudge Clubman with the frame in good original paint. It also has the right stem, but the wrong bars, and cyclo 3 speed. wheels may also be original (dunlop SS ?). Standing at £30 at the time of writing, with 2 days to go. Might be a bargain for someone: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rudge-bik...=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35b87043af#ht_500wt_959


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2012)

well spotted


----------



## pubrunner (8 Jan 2012)

£30 and only one bid - the parts are worth quite a bit more than that.

You'd get most of that back just for the saddle.


----------



## Camrider (9 Jan 2012)

The seller is a bit of a fool for accepting Paypal for something that is to be collected, as he could easily end up with no bike and no money.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (9 Jan 2012)

Camrider said:


> The seller is a bit of a fool for accepting Paypal for something that is to be collected, as he could easily end up with no bike and no money.


How do you work that out?

He's requested a _deposit_ via Paypal, so there is a balance to be paid by another method: cash on collection?


----------



## Camrider (9 Jan 2012)

He does not mention CoC and on the payment details it says PP preferred. There is a scam where a buyer collects pays by PP then claims the item as not being received and as the only proof of delivery PP and Ebay accept is a tracked delivery system such as recorded or special delivery the seller will lose.

As Ebay insist that you must offer PP even if the item is collection only, I will not use Ebay for such items unless its something cheap and bulky I just want rid of.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jan 2012)

Do you think it might be an idea to add to the thread some sort of agreement that if someone is going to bid on an item highlighted that they let others know so this isn't a CC bidding war, maybe first to post confirmirming they are bidding ? Just a thought....


----------



## Kahuczek (9 Jan 2012)

Camrider, that sounds like an awful lot of work for not much money ....


----------



## Camrider (9 Jan 2012)

Admittedly, this is unlikely to happen for an old bike but the amount of work involved is minimal.


----------



## chillyuk (9 Jan 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Do you think it might be an idea to add to the thread some sort of agreement that if someone is going to bid on an item highlighted that they let others know so this isn't a CC bidding war, maybe first to post confirmirming they are bidding ? Just a thought....


 
A nice idea in principle, but I doubt it would work in reality. Ebay is a market just like any other market place, and if I see something I want I am not going to stand aside without good reason for someone else to get the item. Neither would I come on here and tell everyone what I am bidding on for the very reason not to start a bidding war.


----------



## Camrider (9 Jan 2012)

> Neither would I come on here and tell everyone what I am bidding on for the very reason not to start a bidding war


 
Unless you were selling it


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (9 Jan 2012)

Camrider said:


> He does not mention CoC and on the payment details it says PP preferred. There is a scam where a buyer collects pays by PP then claims the item as not being received and as the only proof of delivery PP and Ebay accept is a tracked delivery system such as recorded or special delivery the seller will lose.
> 
> As Ebay insist that you must offer PP even if the item is collection only, I will not use Ebay for such items unless its something cheap and bulky I just want rid of. As Ebay insist that you must offer PP even if the item is collection only, I will not use Ebay for such items unless its something cheap and bulky I just want rid of.


 
So having stated that a _deposit_ is to be paid _via Paypal_, the seller is then also going to want the balance paid through Paypal rather than cash on collection? Why specify that a deposit is to be paid in one way if the balance isn't to be paid in another?

As you yourself noted, it is a requirement that Paypal is offered as a method of payment: all adverts state that Paypal is preferred.

Paypal and Ebay will only accept some sort of postal receipt for an item that has been collected? Nonsense: so a written receipt that is enough to demonstrate the right of possession in law, wouldn't satisfy them?

Is there really such a scam or is it just a scare story floating around the internet being repeated by people who haven't thought it through?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (9 Jan 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Do you think it might be an idea to add to the thread some sort of agreement that if someone is going to bid on an item highlighted that they let others know so this isn't a CC bidding war, maybe first to post confirmirming they are bidding ? Just a thought....


So I can't bid on something because someone's said "dibs"?

I don't think so.


----------



## Camrider (9 Jan 2012)

> so a written receipt that is enough to demonstrate the right of possession in law, wouldn't satisfy them?



No it is not, you have to provide proof of delivery and the only proof they accept is tracking from Royal Mail or some other carrier. The only exception is for motor vehicles.



> Is there really such a scam or is it just a scare story floating around the internet being repeated by people who haven't thought it through?


 
It is no scare story, just go to the sellers forum on Ebay and find out. Of course if someone did this to you you could take legal action against them, but that would be a right pain, and if the person collecting has actually hacked an account to win the item then you don't even have this option. There was a big scam just before Christmas with winners of expensive phones saying they needed the item urgently and could they collect several people lost lots of money.

If I had a big item that could not be posted I would use Gumtree not Ebay.


----------



## Chris-H (9 Jan 2012)

i'


Camrider said:


> No it is not, you have to provide proof of delivery and the only proof they accept is tracking from Royal Mail or some other carrier. The only exception is for motor vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i've sold a fair bit on ebay and on the listings page is the choice to change postage options,in those options is the option for local collection only,irreleveant of the items size.


----------



## Camrider (9 Jan 2012)

Yes you can change postage options, but it is still compulsory to offer PP. Every transaction I've had as a seller or buyer where there has been a face to face hand over has been a cash transaction and that is the way it should be, but a lot of sellers think its safe to use PP under these conditions because they have been brainwashed by Ebay to think that way.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2012)

i have e mailed seller and he is more than happy to pack into a box for me , and to arrange and pay for a courier to collect if i won the auction so he would end up being payed in full via paypal once he had the item ready for collection , that way the seller normally does not hang around in getting item boxed and ready .


----------



## porteous (10 Jan 2012)

£119, but worth it. These bikes are incredibly nice to ride and very little money and work will get this one back to "as new" IMHO. How much is a modern top of the range road bike? Got to be worth it!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2012)

i set my limit to £50 so way out of my reach , seller has been in touch saying winner has not been in touch yet


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Jan 2012)

Camrider said:


> Yes you can change postage options, but it is still compulsory to offer PP. Every transaction I've had as a seller or buyer where there has been a face to face hand over has been a cash transaction and that is the way it should be, but a lot of sellers think its safe to use PP under these conditions because they have been brainwashed by Ebay to think that way.


i just sold a baby's play gym on ebay for local pickup. only went for £2.20 but she still paid via pp instead of cash…

seems daft to me, she's paid for what might have been unsuitable and denied herself the chance to withdraw if i'd misdescribed it…


----------



## porteous (11 Jan 2012)

biggs682 said:


> i set my limit to £50 so way out of my reach , seller has been in touch saying winner has not been in touch yet


Good Luck! You never know, although it seems to have attracted two bids over £50. Keep looking anyway, especially in your local area, pick up only items do not attract huge interest as a rule.


----------



## PpPete (11 Jan 2012)

This one made me laugh:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300647754316
600mm spokes? He brought the wrong length?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (22 Jan 2012)

£30 for 531c frame and forks, not bad I think will go quick.


----------



## porteous (25 Jan 2012)

*RUDGE AERO CLUBMAN frame, probably 1946-1952ish, in nice order and BB and HS in. These were lovely lightweight frames, but you would need a nice pair of 26" dunlop special wheels. A rare frame, even rarer with the paint so good! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220935410207?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648*


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (28 Jan 2012)

If only I lived nearby and had the space for it... sigh...


----------



## PpPete (28 Jan 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> If only I lived nearby and had the space for it... sigh...


class ! - link ?


----------



## PpPete (28 Jan 2012)

Some of my ebay sales baffle me - especially the ones where I offer international postage option.
Just sold a pair of 86mm BCD cranks and one part worn chainring....to a buyer in Australia! They were nothing special, & fetched less than a third of what I quoted as a International postage cost !
In the past I've even shipped frames to Israel and wheels to Germany ....usually making as much or more on the shipping cost as the item is worth.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (28 Jan 2012)

PpPete said:


> class ! - link ?


Link in the "it" in the post 

Only £5.50 at the moment... sigh...


----------



## PpPete (28 Jan 2012)

doh ! - my eyes you know... getting past their best.
Tries to think of "business" reason for going to Hull....


----------



## raindog (29 Jan 2012)

That's fantastic! £26 at the moment.


----------



## Baggy (30 Jan 2012)

There's a fairly tidy looking 60's Chrome Carlton for sale - this counts as an LBS for me, just as well it isn't my size or I'd be up for a bidding war!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2012)

looks nice .


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (1 Feb 2012)

Am I right that Dawes' Galaxy is the most faked bike on the market? It just seems to me that any Tom, Dick and Harry would be quite prepared to slap a label on any half-decent steel lugged bike and sell it on as one...

I must admit I am no expert, but who thinks this is a real un?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2012)

frame looks very much like my daughter's '80s raleigh (below), but of course maybe dawes sourced frames from the same place. surely there are better names to fake than dawes; would the expense of a respray and restickering make a buy it now price of £135 viable? not so sure…


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (1 Feb 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> frame looks very much like my daughter's '80s raleigh (below), but of course maybe dawes sourced frames from the same place. surely there are better names to fake than dawes; *would the expense of a respray and restickering make a buy it now price of £135 viable? not so sure*…


 
I don't think a respray, just a Galaxy label is needed for the unwary. I think the difference in "value" between a genuine Galaxy and a normal steel framed Dawes is approximately double or even triple. I recently sold a well used, 1980s, Galaxy for £200.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> I don't think a respray, just a Galaxy label is needed for the unwary. I think the difference in "value" between a genuine Galaxy and a normal steel framed Dawes is approximately double or even triple. I recently sold a well used, 1980s, Galaxy for £200.


ah, well i don't know a lot about the marque so i'll defer to your knowledge on that then


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Feb 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Dawes *is* a Galaxy. The lugwork looks a bit fancier than a gas-pipe special (or than the Raleigh that alec-etc put up)and that's very hard to fake.


----------



## curzons246 (4 Feb 2012)

Item number: 290666668919 Giant racing bike looks like a cheap buy it now bit short for me and collect from NE but looks good value - cheers Bill


----------



## curzons246 (4 Feb 2012)

Gone by 2128hrs


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (6 Feb 2012)

Bob Jackson trike for £200, despite being tatty probably worth it for somebody?


----------



## DresdenDoom (19 Feb 2012)

Am thinking of buying this for my SO. Well actually I want it for ME to play with, but she might like it too! It's a Tom Bromwich Mixte. A little underpriced at the mo I feel too lol. Does anyone know anything about the brand, it looks quite classy.


----------



## asterix (23 Mar 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Am I right that Dawes' Galaxy is the most faked bike on the market? It just seems to me that any Tom, Dick and Harry would be quite prepared to slap a label on any half-decent steel lugged bike and sell it on as one...
> 
> I must admit I am no expert, but who thinks this is a real un?


 
I'd stick my neck and say it's the real thing! Galaxies have gone through a lot of mutations and the componentry is right for a quality bike of that era. Mind you, mixte frames are not the sort of thing you'd associate with a good tourer these days.


----------



## GordonB (31 Mar 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Am I right that Dawes' Galaxy is the most faked bike on the market? It just seems to me that any Tom, Dick and Harry would be quite prepared to slap a label on any half-decent steel lugged bike and sell it on as one...
> 
> I must admit I am no expert, but who thinks this is a real un?


 
Yes, I can just about guarantee that that's a genuine Galaxy, my wife had one exactly the same but we converted it for a friend to a flat bar bike with indexed shifting. Frame is actually fairly light and reasonably stiff. The twin sloping top tubes look quite classy in my view.

Gordon


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (2 Apr 2012)

Anybody living near Stoke-on-Trent? The Brooks saddle is likely worth half the price* of this Carlton.


* well the Buy-It-Now price, which has now disappeared with the first bid.


----------



## Chris S (5 Apr 2012)

Here's a cheap Raleigh in the Birmingham area. It seems to be a Sturmey Archer 3-speed with a front dynahub.
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-gents-raliegh-bicycle/99796799


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Apr 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Anybody living near Stoke-on-Trent? The Brooks saddle is likely worth half the price* of this Carlton.
> 
> 
> * well the Buy-It-Now price, which has now disappeared with the first bid.


someone got a bargain for £30 odd…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Apr 2012)

GordonB said:


> Yes, I can just about guarantee that that's a genuine Galaxy, my wife had one exactly the same but we converted it for a friend to a flat bar bike with indexed shifting. Frame is actually fairly light and reasonably stiff. The twin sloping top tubes look quite classy in my view.
> 
> Gordon


interesting, not a proper mixte frame (the sloping twin tubes go all the way to join at the junction of chain and seat stays, usually), which maybe is why it's easier to make a definitive i.d. raleigh used standard mixed frames, so it's very unlikely that the bike is a raleigh repainted as a dawes…


----------



## Baggy (9 Apr 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> someone got a bargain for £30 odd…


Indeed, it was my size so I had it on my watch list - thought about bidding but it was a long way to travel. Hope it's gone to a nice home!


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2012)

Has anyone heard of Romani: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120893573945?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

Near me and looks interesting although possibly just too big for me at 55cm (I'm 5'9"):


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Apr 2012)

Pretty little thing
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-C...0738998468?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20c4b2b0c4






531 Cubman with Campy 6 speed

Raleigh have re-launched this model for 2012 http://raleigh.co.uk/PRODUCTTYPE/ProductRange/Product/Default.aspx?pc=1&pt=14&pg=8074


----------



## redcard (13 Apr 2012)

I bought a long sleeve base layer. Paid around £15 including express postage. Arrived today - I ordered on the 10th. 

Seems reasonable quality, so gonna put in an order for some long and short sleeves. 
Look at this on eBay:

Mens Compression Under Base Layers Shirts Tights Shorts Skin Gear Sports Golf [Long Sleeve Shirt Black,M]

http://bit.ly/IGNIRA


----------



## pubrunner (18 Apr 2012)

If it really is 853 tubing, then surely this is very good value.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3f1653d802

Or is there a catch ?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (21 Apr 2012)

Labour of love this and quite an achievement given the number of challenges that have to be addressed to achieve it. Not the folding version, and not posted, unfortunately.


----------



## Chris S (23 Apr 2012)

I've just seen this 4-speed Raleigh with rod-brakes. It's in the Banbury area.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...1008149638?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item33751cbc86


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Apr 2012)

1930s racer

shame about the photography…


----------



## Baggy (6 May 2012)

1950's Peugeot for restoration - nice lugs!


----------



## TheDoctor (7 May 2012)

Best of luck getting spares for that!!
Even cotter pins are / were a different size in France.
Pedal threads were different too...


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (7 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Best of luck getting spares for that!!
> Even cotter pins are / were a different size in France.
> Pedal threads were different too...


Mine is 1989 and that is grief enough...


----------



## Baggy (11 May 2012)

1948 lightweight in nice condition.


----------



## bobg (12 May 2012)

£35 for the hiduminium brakes alone


----------



## HovR (13 May 2012)

Large 70's/80's Peugeot Equipe road bike (25")
1h 22m left on auction
Located in Devon

Current bid is at £11.50 - Looks like this one could go cheap, but it's too big for me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-E...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f16d19be9#ht_788wt_1270


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (22 Jun 2012)

Following on from my previous post #54, another Raleigh 20 derivative that must have taken ages to plan and build, and all for 130 notes. Sigh,


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 Jun 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Following on from my previous post #54, another Raleigh 20 derivative that must have taken ages to plan and build, and all for 130 notes. Sigh,


Quite local to me and I have a hankering for some little wheels, but I'm not sure that I like the BMX bits on here: I much prefer your last find, _that_ was a piece of work!


----------



## asterix (24 Jul 2012)

Right, you lot, here's a challenge: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-O...Furniture_EH&hash=item53ede00c7d#ht_748wt_932

It's all there and I want to hear that it's cleaned, repainted and back on the road by October. This year.

Over to you.


----------



## benb (24 Jul 2012)

asterix said:


> Right, you lot, here's a challenge:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-O...Furniture_EH&hash=item53ede00c7d#ht_748wt_932
> 
> ...


 
He wants £72 for it!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> He wants £72 for it!!


 
i would say he cut a hole in a brick wall and found that behind it

there is another of those on there for 150 quid, although it doesnt have any free brick dust but it does have a basket!


----------



## asterix (24 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> He wants £72 for it!!


 
And how many of those do you see up for grabs? It's a rarity!

..try an offer! Just that vintage saddle must be worth £50..

I would but I am in France..


----------



## ohnovino (24 Jul 2012)

He says we should look at his other listings, so I did. Wow. He's certainly an optimist


----------



## Alex11 (1 Aug 2012)

HovR said:


> Large 70's/80's Peugeot Equipe road bike (25")
> 1h 22m left on auction
> Located in Devon
> 
> ...


 
God that was a bargain. Of the century!


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (10 Aug 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOULTON-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2c6735c5c1
This one doesn't appear to be 'bicycle shaped', not your usual listing.
Never seen anything like it, something like the forerunner to the Brompton, but without the hinge?


----------



## benb (10 Aug 2012)

Ed no-more-lemons said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOULTON-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2c6735c5c1
> This one doesn't appear to be 'bicycle shaped', not your usual listing


 
That looks ...
... odd

Is it a cargo bike?


----------



## Alex11 (10 Aug 2012)

Pretty damn cheap at the moment though


----------



## wakou (11 Aug 2012)

£50.00!






http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/peugeot-swan-east-london-50/108571722


----------



## ohnovino (11 Aug 2012)

wakou said:


> £50.00!
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/peugeot-swan-east-london-50/108571722


 
I'd be interested to know why the same guy has 8 bikes for sale: link


----------



## wakou (11 Aug 2012)

ohnovino said:


> I'd be interested to know why the same guy has 8 bikes for sale: link


Hmm, nice Sherlocking there! Shed clearout?
And this one clearly shows the reg number of a car, not perhaps something a tea-leaf would post? http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/carrera/108484898


----------



## GVASKerry (8 Sep 2012)

Just saw this, could be a fun project: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-1...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f1bea21ff#ht_500wt_1104


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (20 Sep 2012)

531 700c tourer forks, including threading for free to suit bike for £31? Not easy to find and a bargain, if you need one!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Sep 2012)

HOORAY I've been outbid!! ......Good luck to whoever it was who did the deed!!

I have to explain that I bid on a tidy little Elswick to use as a winter bike a few days ago, but I had gradually realised that actually I didn't really need it and felt too stupid to say to the seller (although I would have if needed)!!


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2012)

I've seen a Hotta TT700, which seems to be newly built/refurbished? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271080860365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649







Price-wise though, is £3,000 suitable? It seems way OTT


----------



## Oldspice (16 Oct 2012)

£60 one speed bike. London pick up. returned to seller.





http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-speed-Create-Bike-med-size-Collection-only-london-nw10-/170924933304?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Oct 2012)

THIS!!:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-b...988&pid=100009&prg=1013&rk=1&sd=221138879533&


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Oct 2012)

makes my eyes water


----------



## benb (19 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> THIS!!:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bicycle-very-very-old-bike-penny-farthing-/271079478282?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid=555001&algo=PW.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=29&meid=2837302036907424988&pid=100009&prg=1013&rk=1&sd=221138879533&


 
How cool would you look rocking up to a sportive on that!


----------



## Smurfy (26 Oct 2012)

Pair of bargain hubs here.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (26 Oct 2012)

Pitted or not, I have seen Galaxies sold for not much less than this.


----------



## porteous (6 Nov 2012)

A nice Bromwich, Rare and very good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251176197910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I would have a go but the wife would kill me. She has no idea, thinks ten bikes is too many! No reasoning with some people.


----------



## pubrunner (14 Nov 2012)

Looking for something 'different' ? A 'bargain bike' ?

This is what you need . . . . . . .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-O...sic-USA-/290777961832?clk_rvr_id=410571259964


----------



## benb (14 Nov 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Looking for something 'different' ? A 'bargain bike' ?
> 
> This is what you need . . . . . . .
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-O...sic-USA-/290777961832?clk_rvr_id=410571259964


 
Wow, I would love that! A bit out of my price range though.

How cool would it be cruising through traffic on that baby? Very, that's how much.

Plus it's perfect for me, as it's nearly my name!


----------



## pubrunner (14 Nov 2012)

benb said:


> A bit out of my price range though.


 
. . . and mine . . . just a bit.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2012)

Two tandems near me:

Hetchins 1939 tandem





Sun 1951 tandem


----------



## Chris S (3 Dec 2012)

I've just seen this Dawes Ambassador on ebay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-AMBASSADOR-BIKE-/261136949466?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3cccf9a0da
It's in the Birmingham area, bidding start at 99p with no reserve.


----------



## Chris S (4 Dec 2012)

And a Motobecane (not an MBK) 3-speed in Nuneaton.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221161321414?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## Cavalol (4 Dec 2012)

Jesus wept, that Motobecane is well fit! Good job I'm all biked out and that's miles away.

This looks pretty tasty too, but it's quite a distance away...





http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VITUS-971...8654032?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2ec41bd550


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (10 Dec 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-C...0895875160?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20ce0c7058
Chopper MkIII good nick apparently, not sure how strong the market is for these things and as there is no way my knees would get past the handlebars I don't intend to research them, even if it is a local pickup.


----------



## Chris S (17 Dec 2012)

I've just seen this 'new' Pashley with rod-brakes on ebay. Either it's 'new old stock' or somebody has been having some fun with the decals:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pashley-Mens-Bicycle-/181042698415?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a26fc58af


----------



## JordanCarroll (18 Dec 2012)

*Subscribes*


----------



## Cavalol (19 Dec 2012)

Ed no-more-lemons said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-C...0895875160?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20ce0c7058
> Chopper MkIII good nick apparently, not sure how strong the market is for these things and as there is no way my knees would get past the handlebars I don't intend to research them, even if it is a local pickup.


 
Don't seem popular at all, really. Mk2s fetch good coin but people seem to give the Mk3s a swerve and I suspect the only interest is from speculators hoping they'll rise in value.


----------



## Kins (21 Dec 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-E...0832129425?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43b6f21d91

Looks a bargain at £36 + If it was closer I might have had a punt. Something about the frame style looks nice to me dimension wise.


----------



## Kins (2 Jan 2013)

*1960s Hercules Balmoral £15 no bids.*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...0900794645?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20ce578115


----------



## just jim (4 Jan 2013)

I quite like this Raleigh Randonneur frame here, not a bad price for it either.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

Seen this locally; a Rudi Altig . Bit too big for me as it's a 23" frame (stated by the seller via message):






Currently stands at £20 start and no bids.


----------



## davester65 (13 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> How cool would you look rocking up to a sportive on that!


 
Lol, i can just see Wiggo in a full morning suit, cravat and top hat strutting around on that......marketing mans dream!


----------



## e-rider (13 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> Seen this locally; a Rudi Altig . Bit too big for me as it's a 23" frame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not a 23" frame!


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

e-rider said:


> that's not a 23" frame!


 
That's what I thought! It'd be a 'reserve' bike to be kept at work so I'll probably still bid.

Any idea what size it looks? It seems a 22" to me?


----------



## davester65 (13 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> That's what I thought! It'd be a 'reserve' bike to be kept at work so I'll probably still bid.
> 
> Any idea what size it looks? It seems a 22" to me?


 
Hard to tell because of the photograpy angle, my guess would be 21" or 22", but if take a peek at the frame i've just started renovating you can base a good guess around that, mine is a 21" frame, 53cm in new money c2c :-) (sally the raleigh thread)


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

Thanks - bid placed and let's see ... it'll have to hide though as SWMBO doesn't want any more bikes around


----------



## Kins (13 Jan 2013)

What is that thing in the middle of the bars?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> What is that thing in the middle of the bars?


part of the dual position brake levers


----------



## davester65 (13 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> What is that thing in the middle of the bars?


 
if you mean the black plastic thing, it's probably a bracket for a handlebar bag.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> What is that thing in the middle of the bars?


 
It looks like a map holder.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> It looks like a map holder.


explain this map thing


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

biggs682 said:


> explain this map thing


They're big pieces of paper that you can use to navigate your way from place to place


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> They're big pieces of paper that you can use to navigate your way from place to place


you mean to say there hasnt always been sat navs !!!!!


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

biggs682 said:


> explain this map thing


 
It looks like the Klickfix from a Rixen & Kaul Sunny Mapholder:








Didn't get the bike - it went for £54 in the end, which is more than I'd be looking to pay for what is essentially a backup to be kept at work.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jan 2013)

Did you win the bid


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Did you win the bid


 
No - it was more than I'd bid and I wasn't near a PC at the time. The winning bid of £54 was probably fair for a poorly described 70's bike.


----------



## davester65 (13 Jan 2013)

i'm glad it wasn't you who won, had a quick google around to find some pretty rough reviews......bit of a gas pipe bike by all accounts


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

davester65 said:


> i'm glad it wasn't you who won, had a quick google around to find some pretty rough reviews......bit of a gas pipe bike by all accounts


 
That's OK. I decided my limit was £33 since it'd only be kept at work for when I'm without a bike and needing to travel between sites or if mine was out of action.


----------



## Kins (13 Jan 2013)

Unlucky. £54 for an emergency bike would be fine.


----------



## davester65 (13 Jan 2013)

not keen on ebay for hack bikes myself....your local gumtree is much better......you find some real bargains on there.

I've just bought a Reynolds 531ST frame for much less than £54


----------



## davester65 (14 Jan 2013)

Here's a gorgeous Raleigh Randonneur in fantastic condition, circa early 90's

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130834608180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## e-rider (14 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> That's what I thought! It'd be a 'reserve' bike to be kept at work so I'll probably still bid.
> 
> Any idea what size it looks? It seems a 22" to me?


21.5" is my best guess


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2013)

Is this the absolute heap I think it is? - Raymond Delisle (Orbea) at £9.99


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> Is this the absolute heap I think it is? - Raymond Delisle (Orbea) at £9.99


As it is? Yes, but the frames got potential IMO.

I don't know a thing about the brand, but for a tenner it's got to be worth a punt, even if you only use the frameset.


----------



## HovR (14 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> Is this the absolute heap I think it is? - Raymond Delisle (Orbea) at £9.99


 
The paintwork looks to be in good condition, and the bars & stem look to be ok, however it's definitely a bit of a project bike! Could make an ideal candidate for swapping components on to off a damaged frame, maybe?


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2013)

That was the thinking; I've got the chance of a set of as new Shimano 600 components and am looking for something different to stick them on, which is near-ish to me. I'll know in the next couple of days whether I can have them.


----------



## Kins (16 Jan 2013)

Seems a cheap Dawes Super Galaxy 531 if you live near Cardiff : http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/v...31-frame-58-cm-23-700c-alloy-wheel/1007135659


----------



## Kins (16 Jan 2013)

If you fancy a punt, this bloke can't upload pics, if it is a Dawes Milk race and you live near Liverpool.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261156002219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## palinurus (16 Jan 2013)

This seller has a few examples of French steel, some of which might be interesting- not just this, check sellers other items for bikes by Mercier, Peugeot and others. Check back in a few days if interested as there might be others added.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-L...0878753107?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2ec54e8553


----------



## Kins (21 Jan 2013)

Wow, thats weird, was just looking at this stunning pink mercier of his :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercier-V...0880228132?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2ec5650724

Would love this.


----------



## Kins (25 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Wow, thats weird, was just looking at this stunning pink mercier of his :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercier-V...0880228132?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2ec5650724
> 
> Would love this.


 
Not going to be a bargain, it seems pink is not a cheap option!  Get your spray can out lads!


----------



## davester65 (26 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Wow, thats weird, was just looking at this stunning pink mercier of his :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercier-V...0880228132?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2ec5650724
> 
> Would love this.


 
Here's the DIY version

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/70s-Pink-...isure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e7627693


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jan 2013)

One for ianrauk HERE!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> One for ianrauk HERE!


 

Not with that saddle...


----------



## davester65 (27 Jan 2013)

Starting bid of £200 for a genuine piece of London Olympic history....what a bargain.....think of the stories you could tell your grandkids.....i was there you know!!
If only the wheels were painted blue too!

I'll get me coat......of paint.....


----------



## davester65 (29 Jan 2013)

Just spotted this on Pre Loved, I don't know anything about these old Raleigh's, but if it's authentic it's got to be a bargain at £50.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/107166122/raleigh-lenton-bicycle.html


----------



## Kins (29 Jan 2013)

Saddle and Frame worth easily twice that I would have thought.


----------



## davester65 (29 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Saddle and Frame worth easily twice that I would have thought.


 
That's what i thought if it's an authentic bike.


----------



## thegravestoneman (29 Jan 2013)

davester65 said:


> Just spotted this on Pre Loved, I don't know anything about these old Raleigh's, but if it's authentic it's got to be a bargain at £50.
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/107166122/raleigh-lenton-bicycle.html


had one ages ago, they make an interesting talking point in your collection but are not the most compelling of rides having said that if it was a 25" I would have it for a fixed wheel hack.


----------



## thegravestoneman (29 Jan 2013)

I wish the bike had been facing the other way I always like to see the chainset, what with Chater leas being in the £100s now. damn the more I think the more I want it for the components. I wish I would make sure I have finished thinking before I press post reply.


----------



## Graham Simmons (30 Jan 2013)

This gorgeous chrome Carlton looks like a really nice buy for somebody who lives somewhere in Dorset. Unfortunately it's a bit out of my way, as I live in Southampton and commute to Poole!


----------



## benb (30 Jan 2013)

Graham Simmons said:


> This gorgeous chrome Carlton looks like a really nice buy for somebody who lives somewhere in Dorset. Unfortunately it's a bit out of my way, as I live in Southampton and commute to Poole!


 
That is lovely.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Not going to be a bargain, it seems pink is not a cheap option!  Get your spray can out lads!


its re listed i think


----------



## Kins (30 Jan 2013)

biggs682 said:


> its re listed i think


 
To much for my cheap tastes, still have to many parts to buy for my current lot but pink might be an option for a future build. The villagers round here will definitely give me more weird looks if I ride round on a pink bike!


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> The villagers round here will definitely give me more weird looks if I ride round on a pink bike!



Didn't Matt Lucas's character Dyffed live in welsh village? You have every reason to be worried!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (7 Feb 2013)

The price of this will make you think!

Luvverly bit of Militarabilia. You could take Europe by storm on of these babies.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Feb 2013)

[quote="Hotblack Desiato, post:

The price of this will make you think!

Luvverly bit of Militarabilia. You could take Europe by storm on of these babies.[/quote]

Nobody has bought it yet. Hundred quid p&p, guy is a bit of a joker.


----------



## Kins (7 Feb 2013)

I think the £100 is International Courier. Saw one of these before xmas went for £2.5k ish (but had rifle straps and ammo bag) so probably about right with insurance.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (7 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> [quote="Hotblack Desiato, post:
> 
> The price of this will make you think!
> 
> Luvverly bit of Militarabilia. You could take Europe by storm on of these babies.


 
Nobody has bought it yet. *Hundred quid p&p, guy is a bit of a joker*.[/quote]

That'll be from the UK to Ghana, no? Anyway, I shan't be buying it. It'd be interesting to see how it rides tho'.


----------



## thegravestoneman (7 Feb 2013)

Advertised as a pashley picador but it is what looks like the much sort after holdsworth trike conversion kit on an anybodies guess old step through frame. This would fit well on all kinds of frames including tandems, and is what I learnt to ride grown up trikes on leading to a bit of an obsession at the time. well worth putting an offer on as they do not appear to know what a rare item they have.This would already be in my cellar if cash flow wasn't a bit of a problem at the moment.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160970401707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## thegravestoneman (7 Feb 2013)

Like this


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2013)

Not vintage, but why?


----------



## compo (9 Feb 2013)

I am very tempted by this Raleigh. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150991489119?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 I will have to see how the bidding goes. The bike is in Leiston, Suffolk, where I used to live and my ex still does!


----------



## thegravestoneman (9 Feb 2013)

compo said:


> I am very tempted by this Raleigh. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150991489119?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 I will have to see how the bidding goes. The bike is in Leiston, Suffolk, where I used to live and my ex still does!


they were (and are) a nice looking bike at the time.


----------



## compo (10 Feb 2013)

compo said:


> I am very tempted by this Raleigh. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150991489119?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 I will have to see how the bidding goes. The bike is in Leiston, Suffolk, where I used to live and my ex still does!


 
Dammit, I had to go out unexpectedly, placed a bid and was outbid. I wouldn't have gone much more than it went for when costing in the 200 mile round trip to collect it.


----------



## thegravestoneman (10 Feb 2013)

missed out on a replacement block (freewheel) today I was reading cyclechat and forgot to check as you say dammit!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Feb 2013)

compo said:


> I am very tempted by this Raleigh. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150991489119?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 I will have to see how the bidding goes. The bike is in Leiston, Suffolk, where I used to live and my ex still does!



Ooh, my sister's boyfriend's family lives in Leiston.

This might not be the most useful post I've made recently.


----------



## icycle (11 Feb 2013)

I am selling a Joe Waugh Colombus Tubing Bike on Ebay with Shimano 105 Set, Mavic wheels and Kevlar Tyres. Just a beautiful bike that needs a great new owner. It was hard to know of its worth and didn't want it to go at 99p! What are your thoughts? Anyone in here looking for one or know someone looking? Thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Feb 2013)

icycle said:


> I am selling a Joe Waugh Colombus Tubing Bike


I'm guessing that will be THIS one then?

If you don't mind me saying though your starting bid is simply too high.

I do appreciate what you say about not wanting it to go for 99p, but there's now way that would happen with a bike like this IMO, but at the same time I can't imagine anyone wanting to spend that much on it either. The beauty of a low price auction is it tempts people to spend a bit more than they maybe planned, so you might be surprised what it goes for, and don't forget you can still set a reserve even it you start it off at 0.01p, although I wouldn't bother myself. 

It could be a really nice looking bike and I'm sure it would attract a lot of interest. I'd have been insterested myself if I hadn't recently bought a similarly specced bike for £100.

You need to market it right as well. I'm 6' 5" and tall guys do struggle fidning decent bikes TBH.

If I were you I'd take it off sale, absolutely mint it up so it looks the dogs nads, get it outside in natural light and re-take your pictures.

The content of the pictures you've taken is great, but the light, the setting and the preseentation of the bike isn't TBH, no offence meant.

All the above is meant in a wholly constructive way, and I hope you take it accordingly.

Good luck


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (11 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> ...starting bid is simply too high.


 
If proof is needed this is it, no bid for 10 days even with a lower starting price than now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Feb 2013)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> If proof is needed this is it, no bid for 10 days even with a lower starting price than now.


Oh dear, I hadn't done any digging.

So lets increase the starting price but do 'free' p&p, don't think Alan Sugar is going to be worried is he?


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2013)

This is local to me. Just a thought; does it have different size front and rear wheels?





And yes, he's not properly done the fixed thing since he's basically left the chainring on, removed the shifters, disconnected the rear brake and apparently used a smaller rear wheel from something else! Or ... the wrong size wheel meant the rear brake doesn't fit


----------



## BJH (12 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> Not vintage, but why?



Because they are Dutch??


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Feb 2013)

Just seen a brochure for Pashley bikes and trikes from the eighties that sound like it's got to be worth a punt

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200894816674?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

(oh yeah it might just be mine)


----------



## icycle (14 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'm guessing that will be THIS one then?
> 
> If you don't mind me saying though your starting bid is simply too high.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the great advice. I agree the photos were taking at night with a rubbish camera and lighting. Maybe I'll try again next year. As may take it to workshop when I have the time to re-grease all the parts and clean it up and take some better photos. I'll see how it goes though. As I'm always positively hopeful on catching people who is just looking for their perfect bike. As this bike deserves that.


----------



## davester65 (14 Feb 2013)

I think this is a genuine Holdsworth Special

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380577879411?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Bidding is still low, but does need some work on the seat tube........the crack in the frame should put bidders off though, could be a bargain if you can do the remedial work yourself.


----------



## thegravestoneman (15 Feb 2013)

oh the of having too much seat post showing, cost him a fair bit not getting the right size frame there.

I think it is one of the lesser Holdsworths, It'll be a handy parts bike imho


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2013)

This seems good for anyone in Devon: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRINCIPIA-ROAD-BIKE-/181080894021?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a29432a45

£90 start and £140 BIN.


----------



## Kins (17 Feb 2013)

Nice job lot in Norfolk, 3 interesting road bikes in the back round. No bids and £20 start but less than a day left.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bike-job-lot-/181079648091

Didn't get a single bid.


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2013)

I like this, but the content of the ad is  :

"You will be holding onto 'World Champion' bars from Sakae (38cm wide c-c) connected to an 85cm SR Stem."

"The bike has Poker mudgaurds fitted, the tip of the rear has broken off, probably due to the high speed this will go..”


----------



## raindog (19 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> .......... connected to an 85cm SR Stem."


that's some reach


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (21 Feb 2013)

This I like:





Shame about the price and it wouldn't suit the weight weenies!


----------



## Kins (22 Feb 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-S...INCREDIBLY-RARE-DESIRABLE-FIXIE-/190796707641

Unusual, pretty, lovely colour, now lend me the money!


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2013)

ThaT is a thing of beauty


----------



## pubrunner (22 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-S...INCREDIBLY-RARE-DESIRABLE-FIXIE-/190796707641
> 
> Unusual, pretty, lovely colour, now lend me the money!


 
Wow - lovely looking frame . . . . . . hunts for piggy bank . . .


----------



## Kins (23 Feb 2013)

Same bloke has three frames, all nice. Unusual ladies bike with built on rack. Love the shape of the "top" tube. Seems to have brackets and eyelets all over the place.


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Mar 2013)

Not a bargain but not expensive either if it's your sort of thing (It wasn't mine or my beloveds that's why I am selling it)  a late 70S Raleigh 20
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-S...0906165969?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2ec6f0ced1


----------



## pubrunner (14 Mar 2013)

Is it my ageing eyes ?

Or do the front forks on this Rory O'Brien look too straight ?

_"it was immaculate until I let a family member use it while his bike was off the road and he didn't look after it too well and *it got a bit scratched*."_

Scratched  ? . . . . . . . I wonder if someone has run into something.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321088261610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kins (14 Mar 2013)

I love the picture of the front hub with washing suds still on em. Not sure this family member exists!


----------



## thegravestoneman (14 Mar 2013)

I would definitely cost in some new forks at the very least, is that a kink in the down tube behind the head tube to match the bent forks too? I think I might want to inspect this fully before I put a bid in.


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-S...INCREDIBLY-RARE-DESIRABLE-FIXIE-/190796707641
> 
> Unusual, pretty, lovely colour, now lend me the money!


£975 !! 
my split tube Rory O'Brien is going on ebay, sharpish!


----------



## B164D (18 Mar 2013)

This might interest somebody - http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-gents-bike/1012701077


----------



## RWright (18 Mar 2013)

B164D said:


> This might interest somebody - http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-gents-bike/1012701077


 
Nice looking bike from the pictures.


----------



## GarryG (18 Mar 2013)

The Brooks saddle is probably worth a fair chunk of the asking price, nice bike.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2013)

I wanted a small smart phone which would be good for carrying on the bike or when out on walks. I looked at various models on eBay but many of them were going for silly money. For example, the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 often went for the full new price!

I discovered a less popular phone which can be found for well under £100 - the Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray. I picked one up for about £70 in perfect condition.

It has a very nice little screen. You need good eyesight for it, but it is very clear and I can use it outdoors (with the brightness turned up), unlike my old phone.

I bought a little stylus which parks in the headphone socket. Using that makes clicking on closely packed links much simpler. I got a 32 GB memory card for about £18. I also got a protective leather flip-top case for about £3. I recommend buying the Camera FV-5 app which is only a couple of pounds or so and is much better than the std camera app. (It gobbles battery if left running though, so turn the app off after use.)

All in all, a very nice super-portable and rugged little phone for under £100.

Search on eBay.


----------



## porteous (20 Mar 2013)

NOS gold bluemels mudguards (27"). Getting v rare! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-OLD-S...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3380b97e23


----------



## Kins (2 Apr 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-bike-/290889562724?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43ba5e7a64

531 dawes but bloke doesn't know what hes selling by the sounds of it. Only says 531 in the questions so might be a bargain.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Apr 2013)

Someone on ebay is selling their entire SnapOn toolbox contents!

Each tool is on its own auction so you could get a bargain.


----------



## Alex11 (8 Apr 2013)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-bike-/290889562724?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43ba5e7a64
> 
> 531 dawes but bloke doesn't know what hes selling by the sounds of it. Only says 531 in the questions so might be a bargain.


 
What an unbelievable bargain


----------



## Kins (8 Apr 2013)

If I had a car I would have bought it.


----------



## pubrunner (8 Apr 2013)

Kins said:


> If I had a car I would have bought it.


 

I spotted it too late, or I'd have had it. Llangollen is only 15 or 20 miles from me. Mind you, SWMBO would have gone bonkers . . .


----------



## Psycolist (8 Apr 2013)

'ello all. I've been looking for a cheap basic computer for the summer, and found eBay item no. 330900620910 ( sori but i dunno how to do that flashy link thing that comes up in blue ) This is an older Bikehut item, wireless, 12 function including calories burnt as well as all the usual and has a useable backlight function. I bought 1 and have since got another 2 by making a 'best offer' of £2.50ea + the P+P This way I can have a sensor and mounting bracket on all 3 bikes, and just switch the head unit from bike to bike to keep a track on total mileage this year, and the whole lot have only cost me just over £14. The seller has over 70 0f these as well as a number of other cycle related items, so worth checking her for other bits, she will combine P+P


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2013)

Campag 50th anniversary groupset
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/campagnol...R&hash=item5d3d056d66&clk_rvr_id=466668989824


----------



## thegravestoneman (10 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> Campag 50th anniversary groupset
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/campagnol...R&hash=item5d3d056d66&clk_rvr_id=466668989824


I remember having one of them in the shop I worked in for a long while, very beautiful thing, but not 4k worth of beautiful


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2013)

Mouth-watering product - bonkers price.


----------



## Cavalol (16 Apr 2013)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-bike-/290889562724?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43ba5e7a64
> 
> 531 dawes but bloke doesn't know what hes selling by the sounds of it. Only says 531 in the questions so might be a bargain.


 
Christ, I'd have been all over that if I'd spotted it!


----------



## Kins (16 Apr 2013)

aye, your only up the road.


----------



## DCLane (20 Apr 2013)

Erm  there's no 'eBay Oddities' thread so ... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HAND-BUIL...0828141110?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2c6e3e5a36







No brakes
Steers from behind using a handle
A plastic children's chair for a seat

It's not a BSO - it's a narrowboat on wheels!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2013)

that looks a bit dangerous to me


----------



## Kins (20 Apr 2013)

Just a bit!


----------



## GarryG (22 Apr 2013)

Do you steer with your hands above your head, strange???


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Apr 2013)

And why do people still think WRITING IN CAPITALS is acceptable?


----------



## Kins (24 Apr 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/claude-bu...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4d0bf217fd

Old 531 Claude Butler


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/claude-bu...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4d0bf217fd
> 
> Old 531 Claude Butler



That's lovely but the photos make my soul sad.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Apr 2013)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/claude-bu...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4d0bf217fd
> 
> Old 531 Claude Butler


 
Frame is in Crewe, less than an hour from me. Good job that the frame at 24 inches is just a little too large  . Looks as if it has a Stonglight 99 or 100 chainset - they usually fetch a decent price on Ebay.



Andrew_Culture said:


> That's lovely but the photos make my soul sad.


 
Me too, that frame could form the basis of a very decent bike for some tall fella.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And why do people still think WRITING IN CAPITALS is acceptable?



BECAUSE I AM SHOUTING AT YOU AND YOU CAN'T HEAR ME!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Apr 2013)

Cycleops said:


> BECAUSE I AM SHOUTING AT YOU AND YOU CAN'T HEAR ME!


 
God knows why, according to Strava I regularly make a stop off in Ghana on my three mile commute to work


----------



## Kins (28 Apr 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andrew-Mi...0970160684?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35c6e4f62c)

A chance at some very very crap history!


----------



## compo (2 May 2013)

A Dawes frame for someone who wants a serious amount of work type project. The scroll work on the head tube lugs is a thing of true beauty. I would have been interested if I hadn't just been doing up my Raleigh.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-D...s=63&clkid=7380511829579153520&_qi=RTM1066541


----------



## Kins (2 May 2013)

Feck me, Andrew Mitchells bike when for ten grand! 

Also Nice Harry Quinn but high start.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230971856427


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 May 2013)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andrew-Mi...0970160684?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35c6e4f62c)
> 
> A chance at some very very crap history!



FFS, just look at that chain!!


----------



## Poacher (4 May 2013)

17 1/2" Dave Yates tourer for somebody small, or a very lucky kid.


----------



## Poacher (4 May 2013)

....and another, slightly larger at 19"!!


----------



## Kins (4 May 2013)

Poacher said:


> 17 1/2" Dave Yates tourer for somebody small, or a very lucky kid.


 
Looks immaculate, nice.


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2013)

An old Hurcules:


----------



## benb (17 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> An old Hurcules:


 
If it had had the chainring with "Hercules" stamped out of the metal I would have bought it just for that.


----------



## Kins (17 May 2013)

benb said:


> If it had had the chainring with "Hercules" stamped out of the metal I would have bought it just for that.


 
I sold a bike I intended to do something with for a tenner with one of those. They do look nice.


----------



## benb (17 May 2013)

Kins said:


> I sold a bike I intended to do something with for a tenner with one of those. They do look nice.


 
Sell it to me next time!


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (29 May 2013)

Nice and original by the looks.
I don't remember what I looked up on these gold Raleighs last year and as it is too small, I am not about to do so again.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...1214106258?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f259ed692


----------



## JordanCarroll (31 May 2013)

Longstaff tandem, fantastic builds and at that price if it fits you etc would be a bargain






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEORGE-LO...1232473093?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item33827ba405


----------



## JordanCarroll (31 May 2013)

Got to love a good rourke






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271211137030?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2013)

Shameless plug: my Ammaco Tony Doyle is now on eBay. Well, it _does_ come under the 'vintage' tag


----------



## DCLane (6 Jun 2013)

This is literally 5 minutes away; a Philips Vox Populi at £60 BIN






Too big for me - good for anyone else?


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Jun 2013)

Yeah, good luck with this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380655667638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Carlton Jewel.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (24 Jun 2013)

If I had any storage space whatsoever I'd be all over this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261235278682

Vintage Chengtong Cargo Tricycle!
I've no idea how old this Chinese bicycle is so it may not be vintage, I'm trusting the seller on this.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jun 2013)

'Tis a nice bike, it might not be vintage as such, but it looks like a nice bike anyway:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130929971095?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2013)

just come back from looking at this local e bay item http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281131289572&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123 as its only 5 mins away .

i am quite happy to say its a lugless frame , with a collar type seat clamp , 27" wheels with what look to be wiennman alloy rims unsure of rear hub but fr is a Maillard item . unable to verify its age but has a frame number stamped on underside of bottom bracket . no id as at some point its been hand painted !

also to be listed same seller showed me another similar styled frame that was complete with a Claud Butler head badge , seller openly said it had a stuck seat post in there again hand painted , again i think 27" wheels fr hub was a large flanged Airlite whilst rear was another Maillard , both were only running 5 gears and needed complete overhauls before use .

i thought about offering on both but too much work required for prices asked IMHO .

Might be able to help with collection but dont presume ask me first

this has been posted without telling seller


----------



## Spokesmann (17 Jul 2013)

Total bullsh*t...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...1067869143?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item258064a3d7


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jul 2013)

Spokesmann said:


> Total bullsh*t...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...1067869143?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item258064a3d7



The seller does seem to suffer from verbal pomposity. 'Tis a nice bike though.


----------



## compo (18 Jul 2013)

I quite like the look of this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...d=100005&prg=7784&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=161067869143&

I am trying to work out if the seller means Northampton as he says North Hamptons which I can't find on a UK map. I have messaged the seller to ask.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jul 2013)

compo said:


> I quite like the look of this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...d=100005&prg=7784&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=161067869143&
> 
> I am trying to work out if the seller means Northampton as he says North Hamptons which I can't find on a UK map. I have messaged the seller to ask.



Go for it! Nice lugwork. If you check the description it says NN29 Northampton. You'll have to get your skates on though.


----------



## compo (18 Jul 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Go for it! Nice lugwork. If you check the description it says NN29 Northampton. You'll have to get your skates on though.


 
Blast, I missed that sentence. Thanks for pointing it out to me!


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jul 2013)

compo said:


> I quite like the look of this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...d=100005&prg=7784&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=161067869143&
> 
> I am trying to work out if the seller means Northampton as he says North Hamptons which I can't find on a UK map. I have messaged the seller to ask.



Go for it! Nice lugwork. If you check the description it says NN29 Northampton. You'll have to get your skates on though.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2013)

@Cycleops & @compo yes bikes are just down the road from me in Wellingborough . I went over mon pm to look at them all , got some real nice bikes especially the Claud and the Alves but could not find frame numbers !

all being sold due to the owner having a heart attack/stroke , and i thought it was wrong to sell his great collection of bikes without him being aware due to his medical condition


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2013)

biggs682 said:


> just come back from looking at this local e bay item http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281131289572&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123 as its only 5 mins away .
> 
> i am quite happy to say its a lugless frame , with a collar type seat clamp , 27" wheels with what look to be wiennman alloy rims unsure of rear hub but fr is a Maillard item . unable to verify its age but has a frame number stamped on underside of bottom bracket . no id as at some point its been hand painted !
> 
> ...


 

this didnt sell first time round and back on at a more realistic price so bit more tempted


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Aug 2013)

I like what this bloke had done to this Dawes Kingpin, look fun. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AWESOME-1...1152003001?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4175f71bb9

And this Raliegh Rapide

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1979-54cm...1149550058?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4175d1adea


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I like what this bloke had done to this Dawes Kingpin, look fun.
> 
> And this Raliegh Rapide


 
Fantastic! The guy sounds like a real nutter, in the nicest possible way.


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2013)

This is in Huddersfield, near me: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-vintage-bike-/310723064393

ID - unknown but may be a Humber according to the description, with a Brooks B66 saddle.

Start price £30 and closes tomorrow:







Any ideas on make/model/year? That's before I spend £30


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2013)

@DCLane looks like a nice project , chainset looks nice


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2013)

And not forgetting the ladies: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261264409722
This one looks in decent nick, but I _won't _be buying it for SWMBO. If I did there would be


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @DCLane looks like a nice project , chainset looks nice


 
That was my thinking. It's not my usual type of bike but the Raleigh Team is just annoying me with little things that keep adding work to the rebuild project. It may end up on sale as a result and me buying something completely different.


----------



## Chris S (20 Aug 2013)

I've just seen this French KTEMA on ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/very-old-...0555356392?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item5d42f5b0e8


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Aug 2013)

Lovely looking 70s pug



www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Record-Du-Monde-1970-Racing-Racer-/141040321339?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:3160

Ends SOON!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Aug 2013)

Bloody ipad!


----------



## porteous (28 Aug 2013)

The forks look very Humber. Does the price include the plough?


----------



## porteous (28 Aug 2013)

DCLane said:


> This is in Huddersfield, near me: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-vintage-bike-/310723064393
> 
> ID - unknown but may be a Humber according to the description, with a Brooks B66 saddle.
> 
> ...


----------



## porteous (28 Aug 2013)

The forks look Humber. Does the price include the plough?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Sep 2013)

i'm selling my harry hall mixte 531c 12 speed on ebay…now sold


----------



## rob1980 (12 Sep 2013)

I have bought and sold may bikes on the bay but in recent months the cycle related items even junk but especialy vintage parts prices have just gone through the roof it seems that the whole country has gone vintage lightweight mad only last week i saw a late 70s eddy merx "falcon built frame set" with a boring hurret weinman groupset! fetch £150 with all chrome completly shot and generaly knakered i gotta ask what are people doing With them? i mean a basic diy resto is gonna cost you £500 plus the purchase cost. £650!! for a late 70s Falcon ??


----------



## rob1980 (12 Sep 2013)

example
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-F...1275815313?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f294c7191
?????


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2013)

A 1957 Freddie Grubb (no other pics), which unfortunately seems to be from just after they downgraded them: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/nkilgariff/FreddieGrubb.htm


----------



## Cycleops (15 Sep 2013)

This is on the bay £125. 1976. Looks really nice condition and original. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...0732401794?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4859182c82


----------



## Jules_OldSchool (15 Sep 2013)

25" Raleigh Banana sold away for just £50, strewth!! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281160686831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 
I'd've been somewhat p'd off had it've been mind (but then if the fella had given me a straight answer what he wanted for it when I asked, I might've given a bit more than that)

It was second choice to a Pug for which I paid a little more, which was itself damn good value as there was a time not so long ago when even tatty 25"-ers were going for a lot more than that


----------



## Cycleops (15 Sep 2013)

Jules_OldSchool said:


> 25" Raleigh Banana sold away for just £50, strewth!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281160686831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> I'd've been somewhat p'd off had it've been mind (but then if the fella had given me a straight answer what he wanted for it when I asked, I might've given a bit more than that)



A Banana has just gone for £175. Why do they fetch so much?


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2013)

Cycleops said:


> A Banana has just gone for £175. Why do they fetch so much?


 
I have no clue. A Raleigh Team, like mine when I bought it, not when I'd finished, sold for £176 on Friday: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...leigh-colours-21-700c-10sp-used-/380715945414

It _almost_ makes me think "sell it".


----------



## Tony Raynor (15 Sep 2013)

Lol my partner is going to kill me, but my latest buy.... Really need to get going on the first one else she might kick me out.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321205474628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2013)

nice buy @Tony Raynor


----------



## Tony Raynor (15 Sep 2013)

Had a quick look around the net and I'm guessing 30s or 40s. They did single and 3 speed, so without a gear lever I'm guessing single. I really like the eagle on the top of the forks. Think this will be next year before I get to grips with it.


----------



## DCLane (16 Sep 2013)

I've seen this on eBay; a George Shaw :







Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Cycleops (16 Sep 2013)

DCLane said:


> I've seen this on eBay; a George Shaw :
> Anyone know anything about them?



Not unless it's George Bernard.
Sorry, couldn't resist it.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2013)

looks nice


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2013)

strolling around local car boot and somebody was trying to sell a Peugoet Comette which had alloy tubes and bonded lugs upon closer inspection top and main tubes were showing signs of being a bit bent and the 2 lugs were no longer looking neat and tidy , upon asking a price i was told £100 !!

apart from a nice set of rims and maillard hubs rest was bog standard .


----------



## Tony Raynor (23 Sep 2013)

Anyone comment on this. I'm pretty new to this bicycle stuff, so not sure if this is good or not. I prefer the older tourer style, but it's very near to where I work. If it's pretty run of the mill I might pass as I have 4 bikes as projects.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswort...1292617586?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3cd640ef72

Cheers Tony


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Sep 2013)

Tony Raynor said:


> Anyone comment on this. I'm pretty new to this bicycle stuff, so not sure if this is good or not. I prefer the older tourer style, but it's very near to where I work. If it's pretty run of the mill I might pass as I have 4 bikes as projects.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswort...1292617586?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3cd640ef72
> 
> Cheers Tony



Cor, and I was in Cumbria last week. I'm sure my wife would have been delighted if I'd brought that home.


----------



## Tony Raynor (23 Sep 2013)

So you think it's worth saving and restoring? I've just asked if I can pick it up as postage prices nowadays are loony. Thanks post office lol


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Sep 2013)

Tony Raynor said:


> So you think it's worth saving and restoring? I've just asked if I can pick it up as postage prices nowadays are loony. Thanks post office lol



It's prime for a singlespeed or fixie conversion, not so sure on restoration as it's not really my thing.


----------



## Tony Raynor (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks Andrew, will definitely keep an eye on it ;-)


----------



## psychology (24 Sep 2013)

Looks like a nice project.


----------



## Tony Smith (24 Sep 2013)

Looks like a good possibility for a refurb with pleasant lugwork. Don't go down the fixie route though...


----------



## RWright (25 Sep 2013)

I just bought another bike last week. Now, I see these this morning.  They are girls bikes, except for the last one, but just the parts alone might would be worth the prices. BTW,, The title of the first one seems a little strange to me..... I am just the messenger.

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/4089629286.html
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/4089620708.html
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/4089608846.html

I should start flipping bikes.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> I just bought another bike last week. Now, I see these this morning.  They are girls bikes, except for the last one, but just the parts alone might would be worth the prices. BTW,, The title of the first one seems a little strange to me..... I am just the messenger.
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/4089629286.html
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/4089620708.html
> ...



The third one looks awesome!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> strolling around local car boot and somebody was trying to sell a Peugoet Comette which had alloy tubes and bonded lugs upon closer inspection top and main tubes were showing signs of being a bit bent and the 2 lugs were no longer looking neat and tidy , upon asking a price i was told £100 !!
> 
> apart from a nice set of rims and maillard hubs rest was bog standard .


and hey presto no listed on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-P...1215668095?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ac9f21f7f

anybody else think top tube looks a bit dodgy


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> and hey presto no listed on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-P...1215668095?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ac9f21f7f
> 
> anybody else think top tube looks a bit dodgy



Looks like that has been t-boned


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> and hey presto no listed on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-P...1215668095?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ac9f21f7f
> 
> anybody else think top tube looks a bit dodgy



There's a technical term we use in Scotland for items such as these: gubbed. Shame really, as it's a rather nice looking frame.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Sep 2013)

Looks nice, but I wouldn't touch it.
I think Mr Culture has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Here's what my friend's bike looked like when a car cut across his path at speed. 







Look at the top tube.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2013)

ouch


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Sep 2013)

Front wheel looks remarkably like a wheel still!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Sep 2013)

..... but the toe overlap might be problematic!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Sep 2013)

Chain's slack...

Hope your pal was OK. That looks as if it could have been nasty.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Chain's slack...
> 
> Hope your pal was OK. That looks as if it could have been nasty.



Was shaken more than anything else, he had an ambulance behind him in traffic when the accident happened and the police looked after him.


----------



## cyclingsheep (29 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> and hey presto no listed on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-P...1215668095?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ac9f21f7f
> 
> anybody else think top tube looks a bit dodgy



Definitely looks like the owner has been chasing parked cars


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else think top tube looks a bit dodgy?



Indeed, this is what it looked like in the brochure back in the day.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2013)

here is another local seller , last time this was listed i went and had a look at it and was told seat post was stuck in frame but had been chopped of and a modified one was fitted so be warned .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-But...1177811795?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item417780eb53


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (1 Oct 2013)

A Mercian? Buy It Now for £80...


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2013)

Am I right in thinking this guy's taken a 1980's Raleigh, turned the bars upside down then just sprayed everything with a copper-colour using a spray can? And then stuck a price of £100 on it?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Oct 2013)

DCLane said:


> Am I right in thinking this guy's taken a 1980's Raleigh, turned the bars upside down then just sprayed everything with a copper-colour using a spray can? And then stuck a price of £100 on it?



That's got be some urine extraction or the seller is delusional.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Oct 2013)

DCLane said:


> Am I right in thinking this guy's taken a 1980's Raleigh, turned the bars upside down then just sprayed everything with a copper-colour using a spray can? And then stuck a price of £100 on it?


Yup


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Oct 2013)

the bike looks like an afterthought in a photo of the shed…


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Oct 2013)

alecstilleyedye said:


> the bike looks like an afterthought in a photo of the shed…



Looks like my shed, but it isn't.


----------



## Ludacris (12 Oct 2013)

I've just bought this to tinker around with over the winter. Any thoughts, guidance, comments?

http://bit.ly/1gyCKBA

Thanks


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Oct 2013)

Ludacris said:


> I've just bought this to tinker around with over the winter. Any thoughts, guidance, comments?
> 
> http://bit.ly/1gyCKBA
> 
> Thanks



1. Buy tweed
2. Create gin caddy
3. Win at life


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2013)

biggs682 said:


> and hey presto no listed on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-P...1215668095?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ac9f21f7f
> 
> anybody else think top tube looks a bit dodgy



its relisted again now


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Oct 2013)

Ludacris said:


> I've just bought this to tinker around with over the winter. Any thoughts, guidance, comments?
> 
> http://bit.ly/1gyCKBA
> 
> Thanks


 
for that price, sit smugly and just enjoy the fact you got a bargain


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2013)

biggs682 said:


> its relisted again now


 
With the statement: "
After a couple of questions I have had the bike assessed and it would appear that this bike has had a low level bump at the front causing a little kink where the crossbar/top tube meets the head tube." 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...acing-bike-23-5-frame-rare-bike-/321225318845


----------



## Tony Smith (15 Oct 2013)

Very obvious signs of a 'low level bump' too I think !!!!


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2013)

Something tells me this isn't quite the original shape: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271297364309


----------



## Cavalol (22 Oct 2013)

DCLane said:


> And not forgetting the ladies: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261264409722
> This one looks in decent nick, but I _won't _be buying it for SWMBO. If I did there would be


 

That's cheered me up as I've just bought this...






for considerably less. It is a fair bit newer (1953) though, but it seems to ride ok and (horrible, disugusting light aside) seemingly quite unspoilt.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (26 Oct 2013)

Dawes Galaxy for £125 Buy-It-Now. I would have snapped it up if I lived near Buckingham.


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2013)

Wooden wheels your thing?

Then you'll want a vintage Momo Dart  starting at 99p, but I don't think it'll end there


----------



## petefastfeet (27 Oct 2013)

This looks original. For those of us who like this classic bike....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-A...1082735212?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35cd9ab66c


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2013)

petefastfeet said:


> This looks original. For those of us who like this classic bike....
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-A...1082735212?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35cd9ab66c



Every schoolboy's dream...........in 1970!


----------



## Tony Raynor (28 Oct 2013)

Ooh just were my parents live, wonder if I could start filling dads shed now lol


----------



## DCLane (14 Nov 2013)

@postman - suitable for you? Or do you remember having one 

An old GPO bike:


----------



## rb58 (15 Nov 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271319155347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Says Mistral on the frame, the label looks like it says 531 and the seller says the frame number is 024310. I notice the cable guides are along the top of the top tube - any idea what era it might be?


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> @postman - suitable for you? Or do you remember having one
> 
> An old GPO bike:


Oh no that has just stopped my breakfast.Horrible bikes,so heavy and it was always windy,i hated doing the Ash Hills in Shadwell,it was so far away from the office,mind you i was not a cyclist then.


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Nov 2013)

rb58 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271319155347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Says Mistral on the frame, the label looks like it says 531 and the seller says the frame number is 024310. I notice the cable guides are along the top of the top tube - any idea what era it might be?


Very late '70s-early '80s


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Dec 2013)

I'm after a 53cm bike as a doner bike for a singlespeed I'm building for a friend. I thought I had found the ideal bike but surely this seller is being a little optimistic with his pricing? 
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-R...0803888350&&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:GB:1120

To make this build viable I have a budget of £35. It's a beater bike build


----------



## thegravestoneman (7 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Every schoolboy's dream...........in 1970!


Ugh! the bike I hated most, 1976/7ish a complete anchor


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Dec 2013)

This looks like a lovely bike for not much money. Sadly I have no need! 
http://bit.ly/1bnj00F


----------



## asterix (13 Dec 2013)

If anyone wants to know what I'd like for Christmas..






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brown-Bro..._Antiques_Architecural_RL&hash=item1c39eb9011


----------



## raindog (27 Dec 2013)

oooooh yes!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COLNAGO-S..._s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item565ee014ca#viTabs_0


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2013)

quite like the look of this and its local , just might be too big for me 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221343497437?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2013)

biggs682 said:


> quite like the look of this and its local , just might be too big for me


Get it bought it'll be alreet, and if it's not it's my birthday next Thursday and you know my address


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Get it bought it'll be alreet, and if it's not it's my birthday next Thursday and you know my address


@smokeysmoo i thought you had gone off road bikes ?

ps its my birthday soon so it could be present for myself


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @smokeysmoo i thought you had gone off road bikes ?


Not at all, I've not been out much TBH, but I still perv over my Rihanna every time I'm in the shed


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Get it bought it'll be alreet, and if it's not it's my birthday next Thursday and you know my address



just been checking and it seems i only have your e mail address not house address


----------



## Cycleops (31 Dec 2013)

raindog said:


> oooooh yes!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COLNAGO-S..._s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item565ee014ca#viTabs_0



Amazingly found one down here. I am sure I can persuade the guy to sell it for a lot less than £440!


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2014)

This one appears rare: a Mufag super de luxe . Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2014)

i must be unwell watched this not sell locally to me and i still didnt bid on it ??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360846071577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Cycleops (2 Feb 2014)

What are you thinking of Martin! Must be the time of year I guess.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2014)

no i have seen this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171230635904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Cycleops (3 Feb 2014)

That is lovely and can genuinely be described using that much overworked ebay word as "rare".


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2014)

on localish gumtree http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/1...ier-bicycle-for-sale/1047879166#photo-content a bit too rich for me


----------



## Tony Raynor (8 Feb 2014)

That's a strange bike, but I had a laugh at the perspective of the photo. It looks like the bike is either really small or the guy holding the bike is around 10ft tall lol


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> That's a strange bike, but I had a laugh at the perspective of the photo. It looks like the bike is either really small or the guy holding the bike is around 10ft tall lol



i hadnt noticed that till you mentioned it


----------



## raindog (9 Feb 2014)

biggs682 said:


> i must be unwell watched this not sell locally to me and i still didnt bid on it ??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360846071577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


bloody hell - only 99 quid!


----------



## young Ed (9 Feb 2014)

bout 5 miles from me i could walk to collect it!
but at 19.5 inches it is about 2.5 inches too small for me 
also to build up with forks and entry level modern shimano wheels for 70 or 80 quid for a set it would cost several hundred to build up and i can't afford that right now 
any ways here is a link
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...id=100033&prg=9064&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=111271011005
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2014)

Recumbent for sale in Glasgow - £190.00 at the moment
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Speed-Ross-Recumbent-Bike-/331123790879?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4d1884141f


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Feb 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Recumbent for sale in Glasgow - £190.00 at the moment
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Speed-Ross-Recumbent-Bike-/331123790879?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4d1884141f


£350 in the end.


----------



## DCLane (18 Feb 2014)

@biggs682 - something local to you to keep you occupied for about 10 years? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Job-lot-o...ke-bicycle-frames-Raleigh-Rudge-/380846001957


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2014)

DCLane said:


> @biggs682 - something local to you to keep you occupied for about 10 years? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Job-lot-o...ke-bicycle-frames-Raleigh-Rudge-/380846001957



@DCLane you have seen my garage if i had the room then i would be all over them at the right price !


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @DCLane you have seen my garage if i had the room then i would be all over them at the right price !


 
Ta-da


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2014)

DCLane said:


> Ta-da



i will let you sell that to the Mrs her e mail is n,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## IncoherentJeff (21 Feb 2014)

Butchers/Delivery bike anyone? £56 at the moment with less than 24 hours left of the auction....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181325718739
I don't have the space for it so I won't be bidding.


----------



## JoeyB (21 Feb 2014)

Anyone need a few frames? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Job-lot-o...rg=20140107083358&rk=0&rkt=10&sd=271319155347


----------



## the_mikey (21 Feb 2014)

I think this might be of interest to some... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knorr-Fix...821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3382ecc7cd


----------



## DCLane (26 Feb 2014)

What seems to be a 1930's Raleigh Record Ace frame and cranks near to me:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item20e03aa36d





And some information on the model here: http://www.ipernity.com/blog/286349/633421


----------



## Tony Raynor (2 Mar 2014)

Nice Vitus bicycle guessing aluminium frame. Seems cheap at the moment but guessing it will go up towards the end. Looks like some shimano 600 gear which may be original to bicycle.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-E...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item2a3887f97c


On second looking at his other items it looks like it has a ding on the top tube right by the vitus decal. Maybe one to steer clear off.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-vintage-105-SLR-Brake-Levers/181337038511?_trksid=p2050601.m2451&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=266&meid=5221757016207577404&pid=100103&prg=1141&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=181337038511&clkid=5221760110933575895&_qi=RTM1489537


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Mar 2014)

Good luck with this one mate:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171268317901&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120

Clueless.


----------



## BlackPanther (15 Mar 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Good luck with this one mate:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171268317901&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120
> 
> Clueless.



Item condition 'New'. I bit of a misrepresentation for a vintage bike?


----------



## simon the viking (15 Mar 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Good luck with this one mate:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171268317901&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120
> 
> Clueless.


Am I right thinking this is a tad overpriced?


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Mar 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Am I right thinking this is a tad overpriced?




Somewhat!


----------



## Tony Raynor (16 Mar 2014)

Anyone any comments on this? It's a carlton cyclone I think

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bike...1255554752?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2337889ac0

Cheers


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Anyone any comments on this? It's a carlton cyclone I think
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bike...1255554752?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2337889ac0
> 
> Cheers


looks nice


----------



## palinurus (18 Mar 2014)

Francesco Moser brand bike, Potters bar. Worth checking the other listings- this seller seems to have a whole lot of similar stuff and sells a few at a time.

Also selling a number of Pugs, stuff by Mercier and Gitane.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Francesco...ke-/201054507486?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160


----------



## Murgs (23 Mar 2014)

Anyone know what model of Carlton this is?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301127601582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2014)

Murgs said:


> Anyone know what model of Carlton this is?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301127601582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



@Murgs looks good what we need is @Spokesmann to come on and advise


----------



## Murgs (24 Mar 2014)

Thanks Mr Biggs sir. I have sent a message to @Spokesmann and asked him to cast an expert eye.


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (3 Apr 2014)

Tempting, if no one else bids.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321363388881?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Even though I still mis trust the Heron, after my avatars demise!


----------



## GarryG (7 Apr 2014)

Just spotted this locally, not sure about the rear hub looks odd with the two, any one heard of f h grubb?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-H-Grubb-fixed-gear-Racer-27-1-1-4-wheels-/221408922970


----------



## simon the viking (7 Apr 2014)

GarryG said:


> Just spotted this locally, not sure about the rear hub looks odd with the two, any one heard of f h grubb?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-H-Grubb-fixed-gear-Racer-27-1-1-4-wheels-/221408922970


Perhaps @biggs682 has heard of them...... he might be the one to tell you whether its worth a punt..... looks all there though and certainly got some age to it


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2014)

well 


simon the viking said:


> Perhaps @biggs682 has heard of them...... he might be the one to tell you whether its worth a punt..... looks all there though and certainly got some age to it


worth a punt and would expect it to go a lot higher


----------



## GarryG (9 Apr 2014)

Watching it, will see what happens.


----------



## Murgs (12 Apr 2014)

Here's an F H Grubb for comparison.
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/grubb-penfold-rb.html


----------



## Tony Raynor (12 Apr 2014)

This looks a beauty. I noticed they won't ship but if anyone us interested it's local to me and I would help to collect and courier it for you. Too expensive for me to buy, the other half would go ballistic. Shame they've split the wheels to sell separately.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HETCHINS-...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item4864a63455


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> This looks a beauty. I noticed they won't ship but if anyone us interested it's local to me and I would help to collect and courier it for you. Too expensive for me to buy, the other half would go ballistic. Shame they've split the wheels to sell separately.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HETCHINS-...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item4864a63455


very nice but a bit out of my league


----------



## DCLane (13 Apr 2014)

@biggs682 - near you and useful for parts / ? restoration: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3cdfad7356






It's listed in the 'stem' category, so should be cheap


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2014)

@DCLane already watching it looks a bit far gone but who knows


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2014)

biggs682 said:


> and hey presto no listed on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-P...1215668095?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ac9f21f7f
> 
> anybody else think top tube looks a bit dodgy



bless my soul its now turned up in a local 2nd hand shop at £65


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2014)

Peugeot P10, Potters Bar area. Doesn't look too untidy.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-1...ke-/151284534104?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2014)

Calling @biggs682 - any use at £30 b.i.n.? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-1...1394082510?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a3bee0ace







Happy to collect and hold onto for a bit!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2014)

thanks @DCLane that does look a bit of bargain and seller offering postage , going to see a barn find tonight so will see how that goes first , but thanks anyway


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 May 2014)

Some nice, but expensive ones here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/groovydubber/m.html?item=360908574711&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

I like the 1920s Coventry Royal (Humber) and the Oscar Egg (although its a bit rusty).


----------



## Tony Raynor (17 May 2014)

Doesn't look too bad and fairly cheap at the moment.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jacks...1200698689?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4d1d199941


----------



## palinurus (17 May 2014)

1932 Armstrong roadster (Rickmansworth)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/c-1932-Ar...1090607349?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2ed1ef28f5


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2014)

Erm ... translation please:

"Muddy fox aul sport bike aluminum frame penetrated top tube xclusive msde to exceed cpsc & bbs6102ptl standard need sest front brack and cabel chain bit rusty and few paint chips can see in pics other then that can still use bike just bit if wirk snd be s gid bike agen ti pik up frim leeds 12 call on "


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 May 2014)

DCLane said:


> Erm ... translation please
> "Muddy fox aul sport bike aluminum frame penetrated top tube xclusive msde to exceed cpsc & bbs6102ptl standard need sest front brack and cabel chain bit rusty and few paint chips can see in pics other then that can still use bike just bit if wirk snd be s gid bike agen ti pik up frim leeds 12 call on "



Its a mess!! 

Seriously though


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2014)

531 Dawes for £70 in Leeds, or the seller claims it's 531. The sticker's not clear. Too big for me.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2014)

won this on e bay this morning , seller refusing to let me have it as it went too cheap so avoid seller at all costs

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121345300685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2014)

DCLane said:


> 531 Dawes for £70 in Leeds, or the seller claims it's 531. The sticker's not clear. Too big for me.



looks good to me


----------



## IncoherentJeff (29 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> won this on e bay this morning , seller refusing to let me have it as it went too cheap so avoid seller at all costs
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121345300685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Its sellers like that who're making me fall out of love with eBay. 
As it's not hard to set a reserve or you can even now set a higher start price for free & this still happens, very annoying.
It seems 20% of the things I bid on vanish from eBay with all the bids cancelled before the auctions complete


----------



## benb (30 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> won this on e bay this morning , seller refusing to let me have it as it went too cheap so avoid seller at all costs
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121345300685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



The he should have set a reserve. It's a binding agreement on both parties, that is completely unacceptable.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> won this on e bay this morning , seller refusing to let me have it as it went too cheap so avoid seller at all costs
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121345300685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


What a



I see he's re-listed it NOW, unfortunately I think he must have been pi$$ed when he set the new starting price, what a cock womble!



benb said:


> The he should have set a reserve. It's a binding agreement on both parties, that is completely unacceptable.


True, but eBay will just slap the sellers wrist, they've had their listing fees and FVF so they just don't care I'm afraid


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 May 2014)

@biggs682 






Clearly still doesn't have a clue about the value of the bike, what a tool!


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2014)

@smokeysmoo thanks for that


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @smokeysmoo thanks for that


'tis a pleasure Sir






I've had a couple off emails of him after questioning the legitimacy of the new listing, but as you can imagine he's not interested. He considers the matter resolved with ebay and that's that 

I hope you haven't agreed to cancel the transaction, so at least he'll have to pay hi listing fees and around £7 in FVF


----------



## Learnincurve (31 May 2014)

Have sighted something rather special/insane on ebay today http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310952682100

He does not have anything else on sale but I would follow him, from his feedback he has had some odd stuff and is prepared to negotiate on buy it now.


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2014)

Seen this: columbus SL or SLX pazzaz bontrager wheel - a bitsa but with an interesting frame.






Bought and paid for (a bit over £20) - collecting Monday.

And no, it's not a Columbus, but _it is Italian. _


----------



## shadaboot27 (7 Jun 2014)

1957 Raleigh Trent Sports for sale. Fantastic condition just needs finishing. Open to offers.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-Vint...1311992631?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20e6d9e337


----------



## Kevoffthetee (7 Jun 2014)

Not mine but for the peugeot lovers out there

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310978704046


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2014)

saw this on local gumtree , sounds nice just too small for me http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/r...ished-mavic-wheels-gatorskin-tyres/1065501665

and just to let you know a friend of a friend is selling a 61cm sized Raleigh Banana steelie not 501 spec


----------



## Tony Raynor (9 Jun 2014)

For all the lads n lasses in gods own county this seems nice but not sure on the validity. Could be worth a punt if your in that area.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rare-rale...K_Collectables_Bicycle_RL&hash=item41821cfb0e


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jun 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> For all the lads n lasses in gods own county this seems nice but not sure on the validity. Could be worth a punt if your in that area.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rare-raleigh-753-Racing-Bike-Reynolds-/281355811598?pt=UK_Collectables_Bicycle_RL&hash=item41821cfb0e




that is a great looking machine. good spot


----------



## Tony Raynor (12 Jun 2014)

Here's another potentially interesting bike. It looks like it's lugless but I'm guessing it's been resprayed and the original colour was black or that's some real bad rusting. It's cheap ATM and if the other wheels are good then a potential bargain.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-r...1161284392?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43ca909f28


----------



## porteous (16 Jun 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Here's another potentially interesting bike. It looks like it's lugless but I'm guessing it's been resprayed and the original colour was black or that's some real bad rusting. It's cheap ATM and if the other wheels are good then a potential bargain.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-r...1161284392?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43ca909f28


went for under £18 - Got to be a bargain!!


----------



## DCLane (18 Jun 2014)

1947 Ellis Briggs at £100 start price with no bids:


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2014)

@DCLane its got another watcher thanks


----------



## JoeyB (19 Jun 2014)

Dawes Galaxy here if anyone is interested: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111380006896?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @DCLane its got another watcher thanks



just wish i lived nearer



DCLane said:


> 1947 Ellis Briggs at £100 start price with no bids:


----------



## simon the viking (19 Jun 2014)

DCLane said:


> 1947 Ellis Briggs at £100 start price with no bids:


That's a beauty.......... I just don't need....... No No I REALLY don't need it (and can't afford it)


----------



## DCLane (19 Jun 2014)

Another bike local to me; vintage Mercian , 99p start. Methinks this'll go for much more though - in fact, why am I letting you know


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

Late 60s? Looks like needs a fair bit of work and a decent respray to show off those lovely lugs.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2014)

heads up just been to do a deal on this local bike , non drive side crank threads stripped and a seat post that i couldnt budge

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201109214359?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## midlife (21 Jun 2014)

Not sure about that Mercian..........are those Carlton Crespera lugs?

Shaun


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jun 2014)

Carlton for a quid ending in 15 mins. It's in Glasgow.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Racing-Bike-/331237743576?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4d1f4edbd8


----------



## KneesUp (22 Jun 2014)

Who got the 99p Liberia then?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-0...oLKgA%2BrvU7FrU8ysgoc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## KneesUp (22 Jun 2014)

What do you make of this "Reynalds Raleigh" that appears to be badged as a Reynolds 531 Dave Marsh?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281362495276?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Currently £36 with 20 mins left.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jun 2014)

531-framed Claud Butler in Sheffield - closing tomorrow and currently at £1:


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2014)

not ebay but gumtree, if your looking for a roadbike for a youngster £30 (not mine by the way)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/junior-racing-bike/1070783896#photo-content


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jun 2014)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Claud Butler in Sheffield - closing tomorrow and currently at £1:




Mrs Knees might quite like that ...


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2014)

Im looking for a project, what do you make of this barry hoban, any opinions

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/second-hand-race-bike-barry-hoban/1070747129#photo-content


----------



## Kins (26 Jun 2014)

roadrash said:


> Im looking for a project, what do you make of this barry hoban, any opinions
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/second-hand-race-bike-barry-hoban/1070747129#photo-content



Pictures don't do it any favours. Lovely rake to the chrome forks. Looks like a Reynolds sticker on the top of the forks. Definitely worth a visit to look at it in person and looks good for £60 (maybe less). Get a new seat post though


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Pictures don't do it any favours. Lovely rake to the chrome forks. Looks like a Reynolds sticker on the top of the forks. Definitely worth a visit to look at it in person and looks good for £60 (maybe less). Get a new seat post though



I would!


----------



## Kins (27 Jun 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> I would!



Sorry I am not of that persuasion! Oh, you meant the bike......


----------



## DCLane (29 Jun 2014)

Old unknown frame with odd lugwork - closing shortly and cheap.


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

Feckin Yorkshire, Lucky beggars.

Cranks are 80s or 90s so isn't that old. Worth a punt but suspect stem is gonna be very stiff!


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Jun 2014)

DCLane said:


> Old unknown frame with odd lugwork - closing shortly and cheap.


That has to be worth a punt.

Wish I had PayPal


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2014)

anybody want a bargain tandem http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/tandem-claud-butler-majestic-twin/1072168943


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Jul 2014)

If only I lived in Oxfordshire


----------



## Kevoffthetee (5 Jul 2014)

Not mine but.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321452326938


----------



## Hover Fly (5 Jul 2014)

This looks rather nice
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...pagnolo-frame-frameset-Raleigh-/390874231507?


----------



## Kins (7 Jul 2014)

Live in Essex and want a project, or maybe ten!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Bicy...-gears-Forks-Crank-Vintage-Lever/281379159644


----------



## KneesUp (7 Jul 2014)

Kins said:


> Live in Essex and want a project, or maybe ten!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Bicy...-gears-Forks-Crank-Vintage-Lever/281379159644


That looks an amazing haul - quite a nice frame in there, and I would love that biopace triple. Not enough to drive to Clacton, though!


----------



## Kins (7 Jul 2014)

Aye, if it wasn't the other side of the country....... With Bridge fee's and diesel probably not worth it.


----------



## shadaboot27 (7 Jul 2014)

This is probably the nicest bike I've ever seen and in such good condition! Too bad I can't afford it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221481156986?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## KneesUp (7 Jul 2014)

Kins said:


> Aye, if it wasn't the other side of the country....... With Bridge fee's and diesel probably not worth it.


Plus the whole 'er, shall we get another shed, darling?' conversation ....


----------



## Kins (7 Jul 2014)

Thats not a problem. I work in an old Remploy Factory with at least 3 large empty sheds.....


----------



## Tony Raynor (8 Jul 2014)

Not sure if this might be someone's cup if tea. If anyone is interested I would oblige to pick it up for shipment if they wanted.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201118880250?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Not sure if this might be someone's cup if tea. If anyone is interested I would oblige to pick it up for shipment if they wanted.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201118880250?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


nice bike and nice offer


----------



## Tony Raynor (8 Jul 2014)

Anything to help keep the vintage bikes rolling. I would like it myself but current circumstances are keeping me from bike related stuff and I couldn't do it justice ATM.


----------



## Kins (11 Jul 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281379159644 It only went for £56. Someone got a bargain.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2014)

Kins said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281379159644 It only went for £56. Someone got a bargain.


must admit i was tempted


----------



## Kins (11 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> must admit i was tempted



Could have kept you going for awhile!


----------



## Squid lips (16 Jul 2014)

Team banana going on fleabay at the mo at £ 31 with 2 days to go seller 
Seller if - it's -got- wheels
Could be a bargain looks in good nick


----------



## DCLane (16 Jul 2014)

Squid lips said:


> Team banana going on fleabay at the mo at £ 31 with 2 days to go seller
> Seller if - it's -got- wheels
> Could be a bargain looks in good nick


 
Oi, I'm watching that! 

Don't tell anyone else, like @biggs682 or he'll outbid me


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2014)

DCLane said:


> Oi, I'm watching that!
> 
> Don't tell anyone else, like @biggs682 or he'll outbid me


@DCLane you are quite safe i just picked this up http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-ideas-what-make-this-is.160686/ for a lot less


----------



## Squid lips (18 Jul 2014)

Coventry eagle badge 15.00 seller carolynecat on fleabay


----------



## Squid lips (18 Jul 2014)

Raliegh pursuit going on eBay for 16 .00 at mo 2days left


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2014)

Dawes (Super?) Galaxy with 531 frame - £99 buy now. 23" frame.

A bargain for someone?


----------



## Squid lips (25 Jul 2014)

1953 claud butler frame and forks on fleabay at mo .99 at the mo 531tubing nickel plated and painted over apparently 
Seller 57ovalbeetle


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jul 2014)

Raleigh Record Sprint HERE for £300! It is simply stunning though 

Here's a video from the seller as well, not exactly Mr Dynamic, should have stayed quiet and let the bike do the talking


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Jul 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Raleigh Record Sprint HERE for £300! It is simply stunning though
> 
> Here's a video from the seller as well, not exactly Mr Dynamic, should have stayed quiet and let the bike do the talking




that is in ridiculously good condition


----------



## Tony Raynor (27 Jul 2014)

Damn that's some shiny alloy. Hoping mine comes out as good as that. Still waiting for the top decal and may look at getting the wheels respoked if I can afford it.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1983-raleigh-bling-edition.159522/#post-3156607


----------



## Tony Raynor (28 Jul 2014)

Anyone for a few wheels. Mrs Tony nearly had a coronary when she saw me looking at them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231289162958


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Anyone for a few wheels. Mrs Tony nearly had a coronary when she saw me looking at them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231289162958


even i dont have that many spare wheels


----------



## joshuabalmer (8 Aug 2014)

Hi all

Anyone got any ideas what this might be? Interesting hexagonal frame and detailing around the bb. I know Rossin did similar tubing.

I'm near to wigan so might be worth a punt as I'm stilllll after a vintage steel (that's if it is vintage). 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161385064742&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web

Cheers
Josh


----------



## Cycleops (20 Aug 2014)

biggs682 said:


> even i dont have that many spare wheels


Went for eighty quid in the end.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Went for eighty quid in the end.


mm not bad really


----------



## shadaboot27 (22 Aug 2014)

I have a very nice 1950's Rudge Pathfinder 531 frame for sale at the moment! Please take a look and check out my other items too!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vint...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item20eacd21d7


----------



## Tony Raynor (22 Aug 2014)

This looks pretty good. Think it's Columbus slx tubing, can't quite make it out. Even the postage seems pretty cheap for a whole bike.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400759986351 

Gone past my available funds ATM else I would have been very keen.


----------



## Mapplebeck (22 Aug 2014)

porteous said:


> £119, but worth it. These bikes are incredibly nice to ride and very little money and work will get this one back to "as new" IMHO. How much is a modern top of the range road bike? Got to be worth it!


I agree, you can't beat the value of buying second hand - there's some real bargains out there if you compare the prices of new bikes. I paid £120 for my 1983 Raleigh Clubman - Reynolds531 steel - it's a beauty - I spent about another £150 doing it up a bit - new compact chain set and new free wheel with lower gears and new bars and tape, new brake blocks and gear cables - got the wheels respoked. Now it's a fantastic ride, I bet i would need to pay over a grand to get a new steel bike that rides as nicely.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2014)

i like the look of this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221525285432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Tony Raynor (23 Aug 2014)

Never heard of these before. Might interest someone at that price.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251620723957


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

I love this one.. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...1499582238?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a4237d71e

Not sure how vintage it is but it looks lovely and great price. I wish I was closer.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (1 Sep 2014)

How deep are your pockets 
111446054052
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111446054052?redirect=mobile


----------



## Maxants33 (1 Sep 2014)

Amazing old Vindec Eagle http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINDEC-BR...1392752781?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item233fb6148d

going cheap


----------



## palinurus (1 Sep 2014)

Not vintage but an odd one: Time-Trial bike by Islabikes- pretty unusual.


----------



## midlife (1 Sep 2014)

Blimey, torsional rigidity not one of steels strong points (assuming it's steel) Must be like riding a piece of spaghetti,or even maybe a Dave LLoyd Concept 90 LOL

Shaun


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

Maxants33 said:


> Amazing old Vindec Eagle http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINDEC-BR...1392752781?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item233fb6148d
> 
> going cheap


That's nice.. relisted now too as didn't go for the price they asked for.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINDEC-BR...1399525408?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item23401d6c20


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

Chopper.. ahh memories! 
Needs a bit more TLC than even mine does.. shame as I'm in the market for a kids bike for my 9 year old.. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-Raleigh...=100011&prg=10621&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=181499582238


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

Slightly less TLC just a bit far from me.. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-C...1037438562?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item540f821e62


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2014)

palinurus said:


> Not vintage but an odd one: Time-Trial bike by Islabikes- pretty unusual.


I'm sure that it was Islas own bike, something about it makes me think I've seen her on that (or similar) in one of the magazines in the late 90's?????


----------



## midlife (7 Sep 2014)

Here's a Cliff Shrubb


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2014)

Universal Riviera Rapide - didn't sell last time at £20. Oh, and what about this for holding mudguards up:


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2014)

Old Raleigh shopper for £375


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Sep 2014)

DCLane said:


> Old Raleigh shopper for £375


I think the world has gone slightly mad


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Chopper.. ahh memories!
> Needs a bit more TLC than even mine does.. shame as I'm in the market for a kids bike for my 9 year old..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-Raleigh-Chopper-Era-Vintage-And-Rare-Crash-Cross-Childrens-Bike-Like-A-Chipper/231313851749?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=25293&meid=1b4b769c5d454bef9d67ecf3f8b6c51e&pid=100011&prg=10621&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=181499582238


Is that really a chopper?


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2014)

Raleigh Chopper era it says.......would have been faster to type 1970's 

Shaun


----------



## Tony Raynor (15 Sep 2014)

1950s claud butler South of London. Very cheap ATM

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231331490093


----------



## Tony Raynor (15 Sep 2014)

Another potential bargain 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191327958144


----------



## Tony Raynor (15 Sep 2014)

And another in gods own county

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111463024081


----------



## Tony Raynor (15 Sep 2014)

And a lovely frame

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231333306925


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> And another in gods own county


 
Shhhhh! I'm watching that


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> And another in gods own county
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111463024081





DCLane said:


> Shhhhh! I'm watching that


and me


----------



## Tony Raynor (16 Sep 2014)

Lol I must be getting my eye in now ;-)


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Sep 2014)

this one looks good

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...140122125356&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=251641159186&rt=nc


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> this one looks good
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Record-Sprint-road-bike/151407855650?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=b07cfa15060848f9879fcea79a8db0f1&pid=100005&prg=20140122125356&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=251641159186&rt=nc


i thought the forks look out of shape


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Sep 2014)

biggs682 said:


> i thought the forks look out of shape



the seller must have been a giant or had a very bad back looking at the handle bar stem, looked dangerously high.


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Sep 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Hal...1437809944?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1c4641ed18

Looks good for about the £200 mark


----------



## Windassisted (17 Sep 2014)

I it wasn't for the fact I am presently busy I would go for this "Hobbs of Barbican" frame.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOBBS-OF-...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item2ed6858fc5


----------



## GarryG (19 Sep 2014)

This could become an interesting winter project for someone with a interest of bikes from Liverpool..... http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171457469646&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web


----------



## IncoherentJeff (19 Sep 2014)

That Orbit America is nice.

How about some 1980s French Aluminium...
Bertin Vitus 979 with a drilled triple crankset.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301318706643 
Northamptons a bit too far for me


----------



## Tony Raynor (23 Sep 2014)

This one looks ok and even has the original booklet, nice to have some history with a bike

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151418304053


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2014)

IncoherentJeff said:


> That Orbit America is nice.
> 
> How about some 1980s French Aluminium...
> Bertin Vitus 979 with a drilled triple crankset.
> ...


happy to collect and box if it helps for a fellow ccer


----------



## Tony Raynor (23 Sep 2014)

Mm that Vitus is nice


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Sep 2014)

Umm.... Chopper anyone? :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181531297254


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Mm that Vitus is nice


it does , might go a bit higher yet i think


----------



## IncoherentJeff (24 Sep 2014)

biggs682 said:


> happy to collect and box if it helps for a fellow ccer


Thanks, very kind of you. But I think I need to clear some space before getting another


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2014)

IncoherentJeff said:


> Thanks, very kind of you. But I think I need to clear some space before getting another


ok


----------



## Windassisted (27 Sep 2014)

Real interesting , but £990 ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BAINES-BI...1416409085?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20ed1327fd


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2014)

In Leeds, a 1970's? Campag-equipped unknown bike for £85 B.I.N.






Any suggestions on make?


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2014)

That bizarre mix has appeared on retrobike e-bay lists...... It's a Raleigh frame with an eclectic mix !

Buy it for the campag bits and pieces 

Shaun


----------



## Windassisted (28 Sep 2014)

Windassisted said:


> Real interesting , but £990 ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BAINES-BI...1416409085?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20ed1327fd





midlife said:


> That bizarre mix has appeared on retrobike e-bay lists...... It's a Raleigh frame with an eclectic mix !
> 
> Buy it for the campag bits and pieces
> 
> Shaun


----------



## midlife (28 Sep 2014)

I was referring to the cheap raleigh 

That's a "Baines Birdcage" ...........they were rare back when one of the mechanics I worked with had one.

Shaun


----------



## Windassisted (28 Sep 2014)

whoops, did not know I had clicked on those


midlife said:


> That's a "Baines Birdcage" ...........they were rare back when one of the mechanics I worked with had one.
> 
> Shaun



Perhaps £990 is realistic then.


----------



## midlife (28 Sep 2014)

Wildly Optimistic unless someone in the CTC has a hankering to live the old days.............they were seen as a "touring frame" and derided by anybody who wanted to get from A to B with any speed.

Shaun


----------



## Poacher (5 Oct 2014)

Dave Yates mixte 531st 21". Not in brilliant condition, but frame looks OK. Probably mid '80s (27" wheels). Currently £89 with only 5 hours to go


----------



## Windassisted (6 Oct 2014)

Now for some strange reason this one just grabs me, shame I am overbiked at the moment.



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-M...1313482995?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1e92e4bcf3


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2014)

i like the look of this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121449168722?_trksid=p2059216.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## brand (7 Oct 2014)

Nice Hercules but plenty of bidding going on. Typical of Lincolnshire lots of vintage bikes on eBay. Lots still in use. No lock scratches as no one uses one.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151425928015?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
From his feedback he sold this "Vintage 1980's Raleigh Solitaire single speed shopper (#151060244294)"
For 99p


----------



## benb (7 Oct 2014)

brand said:


> Nice Hercules but plenty of bidding going on. Typical of Lincolnshire lots of vintage bikes on eBay. Lots still in use. No lock scratches as no one uses one.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151425928015?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> From his feedback he sold this "Vintage 1980's Raleigh Solitaire single speed shopper (#151060244294)"
> For 99p



I often keep an eye out for one of the old chainrings they used to do with "Hercules" stamped on them. Would make a good wall ornament. So far no luck.


----------



## brand (7 Oct 2014)

Very nice. Lovely bit of advertising.


----------



## GarryG (7 Oct 2014)

My Hercules seems to have been assembled with a Rambler chain ring, it's a 1938 frame, so wondering if it was assembled in ww2 when parts may have been scarce and factories were being used for other things.


----------



## Windassisted (7 Oct 2014)

You can now get off eBay a genuine Indian made replacement Brooks badge to upgrade your old Brit one , why did Brooks not see the market opportunity and make em available ?


----------



## brand (11 Oct 2014)

Windassisted said:


> You can now get off eBay a genuine Indian made replacement Brooks badge to upgrade your old Brit one , why did Brooks not see the market opportunity and make em available ?
> View attachment 58422


Because they would prefer to sell you a new saddle! I would advice buying soon as they appear to me to be pinching someone else's intellectual property/copyright. EBay will probably be told by Brooks to cease.


----------



## Windassisted (11 Oct 2014)

That was my thought, Brooks will probably get quite crusty about infringement of their design copyright when they cotton on. I have also seen these Indian rip -off badges for sale recently pretending to be genuine Brooks .


----------



## Creakycrank (11 Oct 2014)

£12.99 are you kidding me £12.99, for something steel die stamped from a tiny piece of sheet brass, pure brass my ass, they have got some brass selling it for that price!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2014)

what about this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saracen-S...1479312961?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item19f4af5241


----------



## DCLane (12 Oct 2014)

Woodrup Bike 22" with 531 frame, No 4787 - paging @vernon 







Looks nice with decent older kit - but a start price of £500 is well out of my short-armed, long-pocketed reach.


----------



## The Jogger (12 Oct 2014)

Nice looking bike though.


----------



## vernon (12 Oct 2014)

DCLane said:


> Woodrup Bike 22" 531, No 4787 - paging @vernon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a nice bike but I've got a Trevor Jarvis Flying Gate that's nicer.






I bought the bike as a 27" wheeled fixie for £150 off Ebay and had the frame refurbished, the gear change mounts barazed back on and the the brake mounts moved to accommodate 700c wheels.

There's a lot of hype surrounding the Flying Gate - some deride the claims that the frame design offers better power transfer due to increased stiffness.

I've found the claims to be true. I've found marginal gains on hilly rides and there really is the sensation of an invisible hand pushing you up the climbs.

As for the £900+ Baines frame only currently listed on Ebay - the seller is having a laugh. The frame is certainly lighter than a replica - I had the chance to have a close look at a Baines and the stays are much thinner - they'd bend and crease if someone of my weight applied the rear brakes.


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2014)

not on ebay but on preloved , fancy an old tandem anybody

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/111580134/classic-sun-tandem.html


----------



## Tony Raynor (14 Oct 2014)

How about a tridem!! Didn't know that's what they were called. It's long at 3m in length. Don't think it will fit in the back of the car.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Tridem-Three-Seater-Tandem-Bicycle-with-Bags-and-Stand/141437418553?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140407115239&meid=b4af7c663e984b16967ccdd808c70620&pid=100204&prg=20140407115239&rk=5&rkt=20&sd=221568492654


----------



## roadrash (14 Oct 2014)

bargain for somebody tall

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-R...K_Collectables_Bicycle_RL&hash=item3a9905e34a


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2014)

tonights find is this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Whitcomb-...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item3a98d48629


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2014)

oh and one for @Spokesmann http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-1970s...1265292409?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43d0c3a879


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Oct 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> How about a tridem!! Didn't know that's what they were called. It's long at 3m in length. Don't think it will fit in the back of the car.


The Goodies could have done with one of those


----------



## benb (15 Oct 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> How about a tridem!! Didn't know that's what they were called. It's long at 3m in length. Don't think it will fit in the back of the car.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Tridem-Three-Seater-Tandem-Bicycle-with-Bags-and-Stand/141437418553?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140407115239&meid=b4af7c663e984b16967ccdd808c70620&pid=100204&prg=20140407115239&rk=5&rkt=20&sd=221568492654



That is so cool!!


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2014)

There's another of the tridem's as well, although not cheap:


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2014)

That is so friggin cool ^^^^


----------



## benb (15 Oct 2014)

How does the rear seat post adjust? Looks impossible.


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Oct 2014)

biggs682 said:


> tonights find is this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Whitcomb-...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item3a98d48629


That needs an awful lot of work....!


----------



## KneesUp (15 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> bargain for somebody tall
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-R...K_Collectables_Bicycle_RL&hash=item3a9905e34a


Pah - that's not for someone tall. This bad boy has a 34" frame. Apparently.







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-S...1451060102?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item25973bab86


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> That needs an awful lot of work....!


too true


----------



## roadrash (17 Oct 2014)

brand new large raleigh frame , anyone (not mine , found on preloved)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/111887322/nos-raleigh-winner-63cm-frame.html


----------



## GarryG (17 Oct 2014)

That's my ad! ;-)


----------



## roadrash (17 Oct 2014)

ha , small world


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Oct 2014)

Anyone got a spare $74,990?, (approx. £47k if that sounds better!) 

Big Mig's 1992 TT bicycle could be yours, LINKY


----------



## Windassisted (29 Oct 2014)

Heres one to dribble over , a lot of dosh but one to relish, small frame though.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-V...140122125356&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=121472108963&rt=nc
Or perhaps one that is a total bumtrinket.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-unre...1472108963?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1c484d49a3


----------



## Tony Raynor (31 Oct 2014)

Potential restoration or for spares. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251698314506


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Potential restoration or for spares.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251698314506


clean and ride


----------



## Tony Raynor (1 Nov 2014)

Looks nice and tidy but finishes very early in the morning.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281474933845


----------



## compo (4 Nov 2014)

Talking about bikes fetching ridiculous prices I am watching this do-upper on ebay. I bet it takes off in the last minute or so. A few more pounds and it will be out of my reach 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-P...1456389415?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2343811927


----------



## IncoherentJeff (4 Nov 2014)

Good luck, it looks nice in black.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2014)

I'm in love 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1937-Clau...1649361624?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3ceb846ad8


----------



## Windassisted (13 Nov 2014)

Carlton Cobra Anyone ? looks good, vendor in Beckenham (south London)Although photographs are ropy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-C...K_Collectables_Bicycle_RL&hash=item1e94d82a26


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Nov 2014)

Steel, made in Leeds, lovely paint job, chrome forks. By heck, this is lovely. And too small for me, buggrit.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jackson-Track-Bike-Frame-Fixie-Fixed-Gear-AND-COMPONENTS-/251713476080


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2014)

what about this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151469932652?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (15 Nov 2014)

Bit of a odd one I know but HELL I wish I had the money for it! 

Takes everyone back to their childhood to make models but of a rather nice old bike.... WOW!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Protar-1-...=UK_Sports_Memorabilia_ET&hash=item2a471b9f59 set you back about £100! (that's what I paid for my REAL bike that I ride now!)


----------



## Windassisted (20 Nov 2014)

I was keeping this one quiet but have decided I have to leave it for another http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261663292485?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2014)

Windassisted said:


> I was keeping this one quiet but have decided I have to leave it for another http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261663292485?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


on my watching pile since i spotted it a few days ago


----------



## Poacher (20 Nov 2014)

Windassisted said:


> I was keeping this one quiet but have decided I have to leave it for another http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261663292485?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


A potential bargain for somebody - looks a lot smaller than the quoted 22.5", though (let alone 52.5"!!!!!!)


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2014)

what about this for a project http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/r...k-seat-post-campagnolo-shimano-ect/1089892951

its one of those where I some times wish I lived nearer


----------



## midlife (21 Nov 2014)

Now that does look interesting. 70's style frame with a fade paint job which looks a tad out of place but nice frame never the less...........Sakae Ringyo chainset and what looks like a first gen shimano front mech....... 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2014)

midlife said:


> Now that does look interesting. 70's style frame with a fade paint job which looks a tad out of place but nice frame never the less...........Sakae Ringyo chainset and what looks like a first gen shimano front mech.......
> 
> Shaun


having spoke to seller not only is seat post stuck it also has had a repair done by a flying pigeon on one of the rear dropouts either way still looks attractive oh and the wheels included are steel rimmed !!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2014)

guys please help me on this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121498365175?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

lugs etc etc look late 70's early 80's but decals are early 90's style and for some unknown reason it just doesnt look like a Pug , seller seems to think its not been sprayed


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2014)

biggs682 said:


> what about this for a project http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/r...k-seat-post-campagnolo-shimano-ect/1089892951
> 
> its one of those where I some times wish I lived nearer


anybody local who might be prepared to collect and pack up for me ???????????? please


----------



## IncoherentJeff (27 Nov 2014)

biggs682 said:


> guys please help me on this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121498365175?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> lugs etc etc look late 70's early 80's but decals are early 90's style and for some unknown reason it just doesnt look like a Pug , seller seems to think its not been sprayed



Yep the head badge is 88 to early 90s and the white font on the down tube matches my early 90s Peugeot Sandshark mtb. As you say the frame looks older. The top the seat stays don't seem to match any early 90s Peugeot frames I've found.

A late 80s Peugot Perthus has similar head tube lugs but again the top of the seat stays don't match. So could possibly be another Peugeot from around the same time?

Any idea what it says on the top tube by the seat post? Too fuzzy to read in the photo.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2014)

@IncoherentJeff thanks for thinking the same , i think it says made in france ??

the seller also says it has a selling bike shop sticker on it so that must be the small one on the seat tube !!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2014)

we need @Spokesmann comments on this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400816389863?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Tony Raynor (11 Dec 2014)

Not sure if this might interest anyone. I know a few people have juniors who are racing. It states Vitus but not exactly what the tubing is.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111542002387


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2014)

this looks good just to far away for me otherwise it would be heading my way
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...1516402168?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item259b20b5f8


----------



## Windassisted (12 Dec 2014)

Do you recon this Reg Harris Professional is salvageable ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIND...1079600384?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item58ba1d3d00


----------



## Windassisted (13 Dec 2014)

Windassisted said:


> Do you recon this Reg Harris Professional is salvageable ?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIND...1079600384?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item58ba1d3d00



Well, from the way bidding took off some thought so !


----------



## Tony Raynor (13 Dec 2014)

Anyone for a bike or two lol

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181606787658


----------



## DaveyA (17 Dec 2014)

This is a nice thing. Peugeot 753 frame and forks or complete bike. Seems to be in very good condition.
Would have been interested myself but looking for something with a slightly shorter top tube.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REYNOLDS-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1c4b313a96


----------



## Windassisted (20 Dec 2014)

For the hell of it why not bid on this, not sure if forks can be cold re-set to the correct set ! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1958-Hetc...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item259b909ab2


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2014)

A bit late but I've been quietly watching this 1960's Dawes with a 531 frame/forks. Ends tomorrow am, £50 start and no bids:






There's no space so I won't be bidding.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2014)

DCLane said:


> A bit late but I've been quietly watching this 1960's Dawes with a 531 frame/forks. Ends tomorrow am, £50 start and no bids:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the dent put me off


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2015)

Saw this Woodrup on eBay: £100 start with £150 buy-now:






Looks a bargain price for that.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2015)

@DCLane good spot are you going for it ?


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @DCLane good spot are you going for it ?


 
No - I've no space to add another bike at the moment; plus SWMBO would kill me.

It's a bit north of Dewsbury but if needed I'm sure I could collect (bus there / ride back) and hold for a courier.

It'll go quickly though.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2015)

DCLane said:


> No - I've no space to add another bike at the moment; plus SWMBO would kill me.
> 
> It's a bit north of Dewsbury but if needed I'm sure I could collect (bus there / ride back) and hold for a courier.
> 
> It'll go quickly though.


wrong answer !!!

but might take you up , just asked seller a couple of questions


----------



## davester65 (11 Jan 2015)

Do you think the new Team Wiggins might be interested in this for Rio? LOL

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-W...1279590953?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item51c9e52e29


----------



## Diggs (11 Jan 2015)

Well this is a first, anyone want to buy a fictional bike?

http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/saracen-amplitude-2-bicycle-jump-bike/1096140286


----------



## shadaboot27 (14 Jan 2015)

I have two VERY RARE vintage bicycles for sale. 

A 1935 Raleigh Golden Arrow Super Sports in amazing condition! Im the second owner from new and it's been dry stored most of it's life!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...1540337100?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20f47625cc

And I also have a 1956 Gents Rudge Ulster Sports. It is very hard to find the gents version of this bike! But it's quite easy to find the womens versions to salvage parts from 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...1540428126?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20f477895e

Two very nice and very rare bicycles that belong in a vintage bicycle collection!


----------



## JCroxton1 (19 Jan 2015)

Just seen this lovely Brooks leather tool roll. Didn't think you could get them in the UK anymore! Decided to pick one up for my fathers birthday. What do you think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BROOKS-EN...TH-CASE-/221664356509?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Windassisted (27 Jan 2015)

Wonder how the previous rider is ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-C...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item4ae3de8b92


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2015)

been after an Ellis Briggs for ages then find this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121555136175?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT , checking frame number with seller and it appears to be a 6 digit one where as genuine Ellis Briggs have a 4 digit code according to them !!

shame as got seller to almost agree a less than 3 digit price , wasnt sure re frame damage on top tube , either way looks nice


----------



## arch684 (3 Feb 2015)

biggs682 said:


> been after an Ellis Briggs for ages then find this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121555136175?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT , checking frame number with seller and it appears to be a 6 digit one where as genuine Ellis Briggs have a 4 digit code according to them !!
> 
> shame as got seller to almost agree a less than 3 digit price , wasnt sure re frame damage on top tube , either way looks nice


It may just be me but that top tube does not look straight


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2015)

Doesnt look classy enough to be an Ellis Briggs, they turned out frames as nice as Woodrup, Jackson, Quinn. However, they did have a habit if sticking their decals on frames they sprayed .....

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2015)

arch684 said:


> It may just be me but that top tube does not look straight





arch684 said:


> It may just be me but that top tube does not look straight



This is the area of the down tube without the red tape over it , I wonder if it might have had an impact


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2015)

midlife said:


> Doesnt look classy enough to be an Ellis Briggs, they turned out frames as nice as Woodrup, Jackson, Quinn. However, they did have a habit if sticking their decals on frames they sprayed .....
> 
> Shaun


thats my under lying thought as well @midlife and what made me contact Ellis Briggs


----------



## DCLane (3 Feb 2015)

The bit with the tape shows a lump of paint out. It's about at the same point as the top tube lump of paint out.

I'd go with an impact.


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2015)

531-framed Frontiera, Large size so too big for me:


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2015)

A Chris Paulson trike in Halifax, starting bid £1:


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Frontiera, Large size so too big for me:



this one is back up again , shame not more local


----------



## palinurus (25 Feb 2015)

Alan road bike, Herts

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alan-Ital...e-/151599595212?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:GB:1120


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (26 Feb 2015)

Should I or shouldn't I. Not so many extra large frames about these days!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321672289909?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Looks though may be worth a punt and may well advance my skills beyond friction shifters.

If downtube index componentry is not to difficult to come by?


----------



## Tony Raynor (26 Feb 2015)

@Ed no-more-lemons I'm sure mid 80s shimano 105 is indexed and the tri colour shimano 600 gear. I might have some kicking around if you need later. Not sure if I have full running gear but I do know I have some items in the Bat Cave somewhere.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2015)

Vintage Itera plastic bike:







The Itera plastic bike made in Sweden in 1981 and only for 4 years.Made by replacing metal with plastic fibre composite materials and using injection mouldings.Made early Autumn (Sept 1981) and ended production in 1985.Also has the rare side stand undamaged, sits on 27" MAG wheels and totally original. 68" (172.5 cm) long.At Vilhelmina factory 30,000 bikes were produced most sold in 1985 to the West Indies due to rust being a problem with metal bicycles

No, I'd never heard of them either.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2015)

Ed no-more-lemons said:


> Should I or shouldn't I. Not so many extra large frames about these days!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321672289909?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...



i have a few complete bikes in the for sale section of the garage all 22" plus


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2015)

Shameless plug; my Raleigh Clubman.


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (3 Mar 2015)

Something along these lines is more up my street me thinks, 25" frame, passable paint and straight-forward on the maintenance.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321679653792?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Only it's a hell of a hike to collect and not certain to be full 531, not that I'm being OCD of anything, errrrrrrr.


----------



## Tony Raynor (8 Mar 2015)

Not so much the bicycle but I love the storage of this bicycle..

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251869747192


----------



## Tony Raynor (9 Mar 2015)

Anyone for a monster chain wheel. Love the perspective in the first picture.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161631003572


----------



## DCLane (23 Mar 2015)

The Frontiera is back, but now it's £84.99:


----------



## DCLane (23 Mar 2015)

Oh, and a shameless self-plug for my Raleigh Team:


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2015)

DCLane said:


> The Frontiera is back, but now it's £84.99:


and i still like it


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2015)

biggs682 said:


> and i still like it



shame about the cracked bottom headset race and matching paint loss


----------



## User42423 (28 Mar 2015)

Camrider said:


> No it is not, you have to provide proof of delivery and the only proof they accept is tracking from Royal Mail or some other carrier. The only exception is for motor vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Gumtree really work?. I've tried selling this on there, but had no luck. It's a good site for free stuff!


----------



## GarryG (28 Mar 2015)

I had a few bits on and never sold any a few months ago, but recently I have sold two or three on Gumtree.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2015)

User42423 said:


> Does Gumtree really work?. I've tried selling this on there, but had no luck. It's a good site for free stuff!


i would say yes it does but it can be a slow process


----------



## User42423 (28 Mar 2015)

DCLane said:


> Vintage Itera plastic bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an Itera in my collection. I use it mainly for static cycle displays & steam rallies. It always attract attention (or a laugh).


----------



## User42423 (28 Mar 2015)

biggs682 said:


> i would say yes it does but it can be a slow process


Hi Biggs. I had noticed that it was a slow process (not like ebay). I might list my two sports bikes on there later, got to clear some fodder.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2015)

User42423 said:


> Hi Biggs. I had noticed that it was a slow process (not like ebay). I might list my two sports bikes on there later, got to clear some fodder.


what you got ?


----------



## Windassisted (22 Apr 2015)

This one would seem to present a genuine opportunity for restoration.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bicycle/291437763032?_trksid=p2052191.m2338


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=178716


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2015)

Claud Butler Black Diamond - badly described - in Leeds. Looks to be a tall 531 frame?


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2015)

Shameless plug: on eBay, my 1986 Benotto Paris-Roubaix:


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2015)

Shameless plug: on eBay, my 1986 Benotto Paris-Roubaix:


----------



## Tony Raynor (29 Apr 2015)

A very small frame but very nice Benotto. Would suit young teenager.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191567067119


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2015)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-trent-tourist-1958-vintage-ladies-bicycle./1115627619 if only this was a mans version


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Jun 2015)

is the saddest bike on ebay?




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-r...008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1a013ad2f8


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> is the saddest bike on ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a quick wipe down and some air in the tyres and hey presto a £200 retro bike


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2015)

Very sad looking but not the worst....... At least it's recognisable as a Carlton International. Some bikes I struggle to work out where the wheels are 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Jun 2015)

biggs682 said:


> a quick wipe down and some air in the tyres and hey presto a £200 retro bike


LOL I marvel at your optimism!


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (14 Jun 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> is the saddest bike on ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ratty as hell! I'd have a bash at that just for the fun of it


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jun 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141694653864?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## highline (22 Jun 2015)

Brave, did you have a go at this one!


----------



## daysnways (24 Jun 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOSA-Cors...106?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34083db2

Is this really a Losa? Giani used heart shaped cut outs I thought? These look more like tulips? No Losa imprint anywhere either, frame number etc?

I might be completely off kilter, looks like a nice build, but just odd?

Having said that, i've just seen another one on the net, that uses the little tear drops around the place and has the same cut out shape on the bb, so.... i'm learning...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2015)

anybody after a Ladies road bike look no further than this lovely retro Claud Butler

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331596727348?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

e bay seller (not me) based in Bletchley just outside MK 

i saw it when i went to collect another bike he had if our garage wasnt full i would have had this as well


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Jul 2015)

biggs682 said:


> anybody after a Ladies road bike look no further than this lovely retro Claud Butler
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331596727348?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...



This could be right up Mrs Milkfloat's street. Can anyone help out here with sizing (I don't speak retro). Would 28" suit someone who is 5'10"? Plus would anyone like to hazard a guess at the weight?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> This could be right up Mrs Milkfloat's street. Can anyone help out here with sizing (I don't speak retro). Would 28" suit someone who is 5'10"? Plus would anyone like to hazard a guess at the weight?



Having seen the bike I wouldn't worry re size quoted the bike I collected was quoted as an 18" yet is 21 1/2" and having seen this one I should think it will be fine for somebody 5ft 10" area .
I would budget for new tyres and tubes as been sat unused for a few years along with some fresh grease .

Go on treat her


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> This could be right up Mrs Milkfloat's street. Can anyone help out here with sizing (I don't speak retro). Would 28" suit someone who is 5'10"? Plus would anyone like to hazard a guess at the weight?


I think 28 inch refers to the wheels (700c) and it looks to be a largish medium frame so probably about right for someone 5ft 10" with the seat raised a bit more (depends on how long her legs are)
Judging by the head tube its about a 23 1/2" equivalent


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Jul 2015)

Thanks both - I have forwarded it on the the Jury. She is most particular when it comes to colour and style, I am trying to wean her onto something a bit lighter and faster than her inherited Pashley with rod brakes


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Jul 2015)

Well Mrs Milkfloat has taken the bait - I get a mini-project to cut me teeth on, she gets out of the aggressive geometried (I think i made up a new word) new bike I was about to buy and even better, a mate of mine happens to visiting Milton keynes this weekend. All in all it has worked out perfectly. Many Thanks @biggs682 BIKE PUCHASED. Milkfloat Stable now up to 9. Just need a replacement for Jnr Milfloat - anyone know of a lightweight 24" wheel girls bike for sale?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2015)

@Milkfloat hopefully she wont be dissapointed


----------



## palinurus (3 Jul 2015)

Scapin road bike, 54 cm, Columbus tubing. Quite nice so probably no bargains to be had here.

Lot of mentions of L'eroica in the descriptions of classic bikes now- look at this one.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jul 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> is the saddest bike on ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I'd bought that, could've made the gnarliest rat bike in Britain. Slap a new chain on, some tyres and wrap the bars with some bloodied bandages- done.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jul 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @Milkfloat hopefully she wont be dissapointed



Bike was collected, I spent a few hours cleaning it up. There is practically nothing wrong with it, probably just some tyres and tubes. I don't think it has been ridden for more than 10 miles in its life. Even better, Mrs Milkfloat loves it, maybe not quite as much as her Pashley, but certainly close.

Thanks for the heads up. That is two bikes purchased this weekend


----------



## cisamcgu (24 Jul 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARRY-QUINN-21-STEEL-FRAME-ROAD-BICYCLE-CLASSIC-1970s-/281751016477?

Harry Quinn - 21" .. looks good - maybe ?

Sold for £102 ...oh well


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Aug 2015)

This one looks nice if anyone's on the lookout for a classic racer: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-b...e168030&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=131564091612


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> This one looks nice if anyone's on the lookout for a classic racer:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bicycle/261981085789?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=32767&meid=379b1cf1acdd420b8c2b49376e168030&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=131564091612


@ChrisEyles it sure does just a bit far away for me


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2015)

I don't know if anyone has spotted it but there is a nice looking Holdsworth Cyclone I think for sale on EBay. 25 inch frame restored some years ago in flamboyant green.


----------



## ChrisEyles (6 Aug 2015)

This looks like a bit of a steal if anyone's after a ladie's frame roadster: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Coll...d31c13&pid=100009&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=161782613997


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> This looks like a bit of a steal if anyone's after a ladie's frame roadster:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Collectable-Female-Vintage-Elswick-Bicycle-with-rare-3-speed-Sturmey-Archer/291519356938?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140328180637&meid=6073a7ca7b9b4035b4b52d6d06d31c13&pid=100009&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=161782613997


very nice indeed


----------



## flashspix (6 Sep 2015)

Hi Fellow FettIers, I have some vintage road bike parts up for sale on ebay
Dawes Handlebars, Shimano 600 front and rear calipers, SR Short reach stem, 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/flash692007


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2015)

Given I've bought 2 bikes this month there's no way I'm bidding on these near me, all with a 99p start:

4 vintage frames:







3 vintage fold-up's:






3 other vintage bikes:


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2015)

@DCLane only 2 !!


----------



## Daddybus (12 Sep 2015)

There's a very nice 1950 Claude butler (with dodgy handlebars) on the bay at the moment £2.20 with 7 days to go Southampton area


----------



## paul-kent (13 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> Given I've bought 2 bikes this month there's no way I'm bidding on these near me, all with a 99p start:
> 
> 4 vintage frames:



I really like the racer frame far left


----------



## Daddybus (13 Sep 2015)

paul-kent said:


> I really like the racer frame far left


Sold.. £26 for 4 bikes!


----------



## User42423 (16 Sep 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> is the saddest bike on ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also noticed this fore lorn beauty on the Bay, and wondered how anyone could leave it rusting away. Sadly, is was too far away!.


----------



## User42423 (16 Sep 2015)

paul-kent said:


> I really like the racer frame far left



They all appear to be 1960s cheaper end models. 1 x BSA, 1 x palm beach, 1 x Vindec. The white one looks like either a Gillott or a Vindec (I think the Latter).


----------



## paul-kent (16 Sep 2015)

Palm beach is the one for me, great paint scheme


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2015)

got to love this @DonSchwann 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-T...Lightweight-/111782960996?hash=item1a06c89f64


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Sep 2015)

biggs682 said:


> got to love this @DonSchwann
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-T...Lightweight-/111782960996?hash=item1a06c89f64


That's nice, not far from me either!

On a slightly different note, there are some ridiculously overpriced bikes on the bay at the mo, is "freshers syndrome" a thing? 
This for instance http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superb-Vint...sd201434558618&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460 seems an awful lot of money. Seller's got quite a few bikes for sale. I also spotted a Peugeot px10 for 500 spuds, but at least it wasn't as scabby as this Elix!


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Oct 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sun-Birmi...ther-Saddle-/201439538017?hash=item2ee6bb6b61



@Spokesmann ? I was only looking for a saddle when this popped up


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Oct 2015)

Sadly that is too far gone, too many other projects mean I could never give it the time and care it needs. Looks like a Birmingham built Sun.


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Oct 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> Sadly that is too far gone, too many other projects mean I could never give it the time and care it needs. Looks like a Birmingham built Sun.


Shame, I'd like to see your magic touch on it!


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Oct 2015)

I'd need extra supplies of magic on this one, not to mention cash.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Oct 2015)

1950s Dawes with Benelux 3 speed derailleur

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1950s-Dawes-racing-bike-23-/252113286129?hash=item3ab31f73f1


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> 1950s Dawes with Benelux 3 speed derailleur
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1950s-Dawes-racing-bike-23-/252113286129?hash=item3ab31f73f1


its one of my watchers and i feel as seller says a quick wipe down and use would be my plan , after deciding about wheels


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Oct 2015)

I must admit those Benelux gears had me tempted. I have a Benelux front derailleur as an ornament in my office/junk room. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Tony Raynor (7 Oct 2015)

That's the same derallieur set up on my 2 royal Enfield zephyrs. They should be fine up to 5 speed.


----------



## benb (7 Oct 2015)

Ex Royal Mail Pashleys, for a decent price.
Plus for each one you buy, they'll send one to Malawi.
www.elephantbike.co.uk


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2015)

i like this but just that too far away

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply


----------



## cisamcgu (9 Oct 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Grand-Touring-Tandem-Bike-/262072715524?hash=item3d04c04904

Could be a bargin for the right couple ?


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Oct 2015)

Saw this today, how did I miss it?





£650 and it's yours


----------



## benb (13 Oct 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> Saw this today, how did I miss it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that's beautiful. I could put my daughter in the side car, it would be lovely. Link?


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Oct 2015)

benb said:


> Oh wow, that's beautiful. I could put my daughter in the side car, it would be lovely. Link?


Weelll.... I'm pretty sure if you typed in "bike and sidecar" or somesuch you'd probs be able to find it lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ladies-Bicycle-With-Sidecar-/262077033129?hash=item3d05022aa9


----------



## Daddybus (13 Oct 2015)

In the description its called a 'Tipsy nipper'.....pub bike for ferrying inebriated infants?


----------



## benb (13 Oct 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> Weelll.... I'm pretty sure if you typed in "bike and sidecar" or somesuch you'd probs be able to find it lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ladies-Bicycle-With-Sidecar-/262077033129?hash=item3d05022aa9



Yes, I could have done that, but that would have deprived you of the opportunity to feel useful!


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Oct 2015)

benb said:


> Yes, I could have done that, but that would have deprived you of the opportunity to feel useful!


You read me so well! Thank you, I feel more positive in myself now that I'm a useful member of society!


----------



## Starcell (15 Oct 2015)

One for the wife? Or 7...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Job-Lot-7-x-Vintage-Ladies-Town-Bikes/291590443593?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=a95c68430fba4a1ca1bf04854ca0bf81&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=371457439205


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2015)

this looks rather interesting and i wonder what it actually is , wish it was nearer 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272015049326?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2015)

My old Benotto's re-appeared on eBay, having been resprayed with new brake calipers, etc.:







When it used to look like this:





I'd lost interest and hadn't the time so I'm pleased it's not just been left.


----------



## User42423 (16 Oct 2015)

biggs682 said:


> this looks rather interesting and i wonder what it actually is , wish it was nearer
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272015049326?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



Hi. Just looked at your ebay link. Although I cant be 100% certain, I think this cycle was built by Les Rigden (of Brighton). A very skilled engineer.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2015)

User42423 said:


> Hi. Just looked at your ebay link. Although I cant be 100% certain, I think this cycle was built by Les Rigden (of Brighton). A very skilled engineer.


looks nice wish i was nearer


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2015)

always fancied a lo pro

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Nov 2015)

biggs682 said:


> always fancied a lo pro
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply



That? £180? I'd rather have a heap of hamburgers.


----------



## User42423 (6 Nov 2015)

www.ebay.co.uk?item penny farthing/171983304808

I'm currently watching this item in my list. I'm not 100% sure if it's a repro. Anyone else know.


----------



## User42423 (6 Nov 2015)

www.ebay.co.uk/item 141814775243

Looks like a lovely machine, but just too far away.


----------



## benb (6 Nov 2015)

User42423 said:


> www.ebay.co.uk/item 141814775243
> 
> Looks like a lovely machine, but just too far away.


Try http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141814775243 for working link


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2015)

not sure about this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paramount...648192?hash=item2ee8a561c0:g:2WoAAOSwt6ZWUhIA


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Nov 2015)

How so? Not something you'd want to ride to the shops, I admit! 

I do find it rather funny that the seller has stuck a pair of riser bars on it though


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> How so? Not something you'd want to ride to the shops, I admit!
> 
> I do find it rather funny that the seller has stuck a pair of riser bars on it though



i dont know why just something


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Nov 2015)

Fair enough - gotta trust your gut sometimes!


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Nov 2015)

A piece of cycling history for sale on the Bay
I'm guessing this isn't gonna be bargain of the year - £82 with 9 days to go!


----------



## User42423 (6 Dec 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> A piece of cycling history for sale on the Bay
> I'm guessing this isn't gonna be bargain of the year - £82 with 9 days to go!
> 
> 
> It would appear to be a post WW2 Bates.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2015)

Just spotted this Europa with 738 miles on the oddometer st local auction house. 






Who knows what it will go for


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> Just spotted this Europa with 738 miles on the oddometer st local auction house.


One careful lady owner? Maybe it's been clocked 
Nice Xmas pressie for someone


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> One careful lady owner? Maybe it's been clocked
> Nice Xmas pressie for someone



went for £50 plus commission so not mine


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> went for £50 plus commission so not mine


So about £60 with commision


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Dec 2015)

Woulda fetched more on ebay


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> Woulda fetched more on ebay


Also the person selling would also lose approximately a similar amount ,so they would pocket around £40.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> Woulda fetched more on ebay




not a lot more


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> not a lot more


Maybe on a good day 141815809715
That is an exception though! Had a friend with one back in the day, it looked great even though it was actually quite an average ride


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> Maybe on a good day 141815809715
> That is an exception though! Had a friend with one back in the day, it looked great even though it was actually quite an average ride


must admit i left a £40 BID just in case but just recently bikes of any kind go for silly money at local auction house


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Dec 2015)

Nothing is cheap round here (Cheltenham), even ratty mountain bikes seem to fetch silly money


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Dec 2015)

Nothing is cheap round here (Cheltenham), even ratty mountain bikes seem to fetch silly money


----------



## User42423 (13 Dec 2015)

A good quality cycle should always hold it's value. Rubbish will always lose. Sadly, some machines you simply can't give away!.


----------



## scarygerbil (15 Dec 2015)

spotted this while browsing, check out the rear wheel
https://www.troostwijkauctions.com/uk/bicycle/03-20818-23045-3231976/


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Dec 2015)

scarygerbil said:


> spotted this while browsing, check out the rear wheel
> https://www.troostwijkauctions.com/uk/bicycle/03-20818-23045-3231976/


Solid wheel? Ouch!


----------



## User42423 (15 Dec 2015)

I've just looked at the website link. I think this is a WW2 'occupation' bike. The front wheel looks like hard/solid tyre, but the rear wheel looks like flatted hose-pipe. They were common in places like Guernsey & Jersey. The front carrier is circa 1940s.


----------



## scarygerbil (15 Dec 2015)

yes its probably from Holland or Belgium. there is still a lot of this stuff around in those countries


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2015)

this looks nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191761009...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=191761009757&_rdc=1


----------



## roadrash (16 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> this looks nice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191761009757?ru=http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=191761009757&_rdc=1


That looks MORE than nice


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> this looks nice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191761009757?ru=http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=191761009757&_rdc=1



Why are they always too small? (P.S. Before you offer - no thanks on the Ridley)


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2015)

roadrash said:


> That looks MORE than nice



go for it and quote me please



Milkfloat said:


> Why are they always too small? (P.S. Before you offer - no thanks on the Ridley)



it would go well with the wifes Claud Butler


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> go for it and quote me please
> 
> 
> 
> it would go well with the wifes Claud Butler



Looking for something a little older - but good memory!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Looking for something a little older - but good memory!



got to be worth a try , might have a Raleigh Randonneur soon


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> got to be worth a try , might have a Raleigh Randonneur soon



Interesting - I will keep an eye out on your Facebook page.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> this looks nice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191761009757?ru=http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=191761009757&_rdc=1





roadrash said:


> That looks MORE than nice


He might be open to negotiation, not the first time through
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2015)

mikeymustard said:


> He might be open to negotiation, not the first time through
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-Racing-Bike-/191749161012?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=lBA4fkiB6LT4UJUFjL8RAA9%2BmTE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



exactley


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2015)

My Peugeot Premiere is up on eBay; start price £99: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161922922301

£100 to any CC member on here.


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2015)

I keep looking at this and going "no, don't you dare":


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2015)

DCLane said:


> I keep looking at this and going "no, don't you dare":




its got a lot going for it @DCLane


----------



## Daddybus (24 Dec 2015)

Team banana?...


----------



## User42423 (25 Dec 2015)

DCLane said:


> I keep looking at this and going "no, don't you dare":



For some strange reason, this reminds me of a 'ghost' bike. They are often chained to railings near/at major road junctions (where a cyclist has died). This bike looks like 1970s in date (suicide brake levers). It also looks Foreign!!.


----------



## scarygerbil (25 Dec 2015)

Christmas is a time of loving and that bike needs loving go for it


----------



## midlife (25 Dec 2015)

Looks like a yellow painted tdf bike left by the side of the road and nicked ......

Shaun


----------



## scarygerbil (30 Dec 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kj66-mini...590366?hash=item4d39589c9e:g:z18AAOSwAodWFASp

ok who isn't tempted to put this on an old bike to zoom past those plastic ones


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2015)

Always keeping an eye on anything that comes up for sale within cycling distance. 

With an SS conversion, bullhorns and a chaincase this would make a righteous commuter. Need to be clever to get the race blades to fit though, perhaps embed them is a big glob of resin.

Lotus 110 on eBay, yours for 10 grand


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2015)

I guess I'm sort of bored today. A really tatty python recumbent which comes with a load of kids BSOs and some other bits of metal as a job lot only from the world's laziest eBayer. Collection only, of course. Hopefully it'll sell for 99p.


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2015)

Raleigh 20, three-speed and no brakes, plastic BMX wheel.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2015)

palinurus said:


> I guess I'm sort of bored today. A really tatty python recumbent which comes with a load of kids BSOs and some other bits of metal as a job lot only from the world's laziest eBayer. Collection only, of course. Hopefully it'll sell for 99p.


i know that feeling well


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2015)

Ernie Clements instant ratbike, just add tyres and transmission.


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2015)

Oh, and a saddle.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2015)

this looks nice

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/merida-extreme-903-racing-bike/1147863798


----------



## JoeyB (30 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> this looks nice
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/merida-extreme-903-racing-bike/1147863798


Ooh my neck of the woods!

He's got a Flymo for sale also which I need as mine just went pop lol


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2015)

JoeyB said:


> Ooh my neck of the woods!
> 
> He's got a Flymo for sale also which I need as mine just went pop lol


dont forget my finders fee @JoeyB


----------



## JoeyB (31 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> dont forget my finders fee @JoeyB


Is it good value do you think?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2015)

JoeyB said:


> Is it good value do you think?



if its all working and clean then yes i do @JoeyB


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2016)

2 nice BMX's from a reputable seller (not me)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161937240643?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Dir...205851?hash=item25b435aa5b:g:fjUAAOSwoydWil05


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2016)

Closing very soon: Sr Sakae Litage . It's a 56cm / 22" so too big for me (just found out)


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2016)

DCLane said:


> Closing very soon: Sr Sakae Litage . It's a 56cm / 22" so too big for me (just found out)


Wrong colour


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2016)

now this looks nice , just a tad pricey for me which is a shame

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply


----------



## scarygerbil (14 Jan 2016)

just seen this on gumtree a bike in need of loving
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-60s-bates-racing-bike-/1147025577


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> just seen this on gumtree a bike in need of loving
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-60s-bates-racing-bike-/1147025577



nice project there for sure as long as that rust hasnt gone too far


----------



## midlife (14 Jan 2016)

biggs682 said:


> now this looks nice , just a tad pricey for me which is a shame
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply



70's short wheelbase bike with EDCO gold headset is just up my street, especially as it has those seat stays.... Just too small 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> 70's short wheelbase bike with EDCO gold headset is just up my street, especially as it has those seat stays.... Just too small
> 
> Shaun



i still keep looking @midlife but just looking , must admit i have a set of edco hubbed sprint wheels that would fit well and yes that seat stay has that certain look , what do you reckon age wise ??


----------



## midlife (14 Jan 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i still keep looking @midlife but just looking , must admit i have a set of edco hubbed sprint wheels that would fit well and yes that seat stay has that certain look , what do you reckon age wise ??



EDCO kit is seriously underrated  age wise for the frame is a little tricky, on first look I would have said 1976 ish with what look like Haden Concorde lugs and fork crown plus the over bb guides but the Allen key brakes put it later.... or they have been drilled out.

Optimistic price but as very good EDCO gold headsets go for good money..... ?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2016)

DCLane said:


> Closing very soon: Sr Sakae Litage . It's a 56cm / 22" so too big for me (just found out)



listed again and finishes in 6 hours just wish i was nearer to go and have a look


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2016)

biggs682 said:


> listed again and finishes in 6 hours just wish i was nearer to go and have a look


 
Want to bid and I'll collect it for you? (I'm passing your way-ish next Wednesday).


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2016)

DCLane said:


> Want to bid and I'll collect it for you? (I'm passing your way-ish next Wednesday).



Ok might take you up on that, just waiting for seller to reply


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Jan 2016)

Here's a saucy little French number for someone that lives in the south east. Very reasonable price I would think


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2016)

This looks a nice one and has me thinking

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply


----------



## Sullebhain (24 Jan 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's a saucy little French number for someone that lives in the south east. Very reasonable price I would think


Mikey - we haven't spoken before (new member) but let me just say that you strike me as an individual of unparalleled and impeccable taste!

.............Oh, and that's my sale on ebay :-)

I'm having trouble shifting it to be honest. My first foray into randonneurs and the London hipsters don't have it on their radars. I've ended up going back to resurrecting gas pipe 80's Raleighs which everyone seems to get very excited over.

Surprising because I fell in love with her.......has anyone ever heard of the marque Central Montlucon? Seems to be incredibly rare even in France where this was picked up (not by me)


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jan 2016)

Hi @Sullebhain I can't believe you're struggling to sell that beauty, it might take a while for hipsters to evolve enough to recognise a great bike when they see one!
Not that there's anything wrong with a Raleigh, some of those 80s paint jobs are fantastic, but this a true classic. 
There's nothing not to like about this bike, even the sun-faded bit shows character; if it were an inch bigger I'd be on the phone to a carrier like a shot!


----------



## Sullebhain (27 Jan 2016)

Once again I face rejection with the familiar phrase "if only it was an inch bigger."

Don't get me wrong, I love my Raleighs and feel like a kid again when I hunt a nice one down but this..........this is genuinely rare and full of character. Oh well, whoever ends up with it will have done well I think. Really beautiful.

Anyway, I think I've gone off topic.

Sorry, not much time left but...........

Raleigh Europa
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-r...155863?hash=item3f5b448157:g:cNsAAOSwuYVWpBwi


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2016)

Old Moulton, rusty rims. Low price so far. Croydon.


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2016)

Odd recumbent. Posted just because.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2016)

Spotted this at local auction house mid 50's Hercules Pullman all original


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Spotted this at local auction house mid 50's Hercules Pullman all original
> 
> 
> View attachment 118640
> ...



Went for £28 plus charges, just over my bid


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Feb 2016)

Is it just me or is everything going for silly money? There seemed to be a coupla weeks in January where things looked reasonable, but not now


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Is it just me or is everything going for silly money? There seemed to be a coupla weeks in January where things looked reasonable, but not now


@mikeymustard always the case but there are more newer bikes going cheap


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Feb 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @mikeymustard always the case but there are more newer bikes going cheap


Yes, I suppose it's possible to "stay ahead of the wave" and buy (cough, slightly) newer bikes which are about to become classics.


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Feb 2016)

Been watching this for weeks, poor chap's getting quite distraught! I can't believe that he can't sell his Sirocco for less than a Raleigh Gaspipe.
I suppose it's cos he's all the way in Scot Land and isn't offering carriage, but if this was 35 miles away instead of 350 I'd be all over it like a rash (even tho it's a bit small)!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2016)

for the lady in your life

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ken-rodger-tricycle-/1158224081


----------



## redvision95 (5 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> for the lady in your life
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ken-rodger-tricycle-/1158224081


shed kill me if i got her that


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2016)

redvision95 said:


> shed kill me if i got her that


get a new other half then who would like it


----------



## redvision95 (5 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> get a new other half then who would like it


I would but in my experience its hard to find one who will happily make you sandwiches without being asked, rides a bike and puts up with most of my hobbies


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2016)

@JoeyB this has your name all over it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121910583989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## JoeyB (6 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @JoeyB this has your name all over it
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121910583989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


Haha see what you did there. 

Already on it ;-)


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Mar 2016)

Very tidy 4130 framed Raleigh Pursuit here looks like new.
Collection only from Derby so no good for me. Be a nice, gentle introduction to steel for someone


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2016)

Spotted locally but I've no space - a Kendell Cycles 700c road bike (looks Raleigh-ish to me!) in decent condition with what looks like decent kit:


----------



## JoeyB (12 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> Spotted locally but I've no space - a Kendell Cycles 700c road bike (looks Raleigh-ish to me!) in decent condition with what looks like decent kit:


That looks just like my Raleigh Pro Race


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2016)

JoeyB said:


> That looks just like my Raleigh Pro Race


 
That was my thought - there's a Raleigh Pro-Race colour scheme that's exactly the same. I'm wondering if it's been re-built at some point? The components seem a lot better; it's the drilled crankset I like.

Either way I've changed my mind ... I've bid on it. If I win space will be found.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> That was my thought - there's a Raleigh Pro-Race colour scheme that's exactly the same. I'm wondering if it's been re-built at some point? The components seem a lot better; it's the drilled crankset I like.
> 
> Either way I've changed my mind ... I've bid on it. If I win space will be found.



That is the spirit


----------



## JoeyB (13 Mar 2016)

Yup it's same colour scheme as mine


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2016)

The winter clear-out of bikes that haven't been used continues:

My GT Timberline retro 1990 MTB is on eBay, start price £25.





There's only one bike to go after this; it's a toss-up between the Specialized Secteur and the Carrera Virago magnesium bike.


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Mar 2016)

It's too small, too expensive (for me) but who wouldn't want a FARTA! 
[snigger]


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> It's too small, too expensive (for me) but who wouldn't want a FARTA!
> [snigger]



@mikeymustard that has got my name written all over it apart from the price tag . mind you it looks nice


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> that has got my name written all over it


Is your name FARTA then? lol never gonna get tired of this joke


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Is your name FARTA then? lol never gonna get tired of this joke


to my niece's and nephew i will always be uncle fartin martin


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Mar 2016)

Description says it has "scratches on the bottom", I'm not surprised! 
Actually is quite nice


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Mar 2016)

Curly Hetchins. This is in Belgium and I have no idea if the price makes the logistical/linguistic hassle worth while. 

In any case it is very pretty.

http://www.2ememain.be/vélos/vélos/...ins-velo-magnum-bonum-original-282727984.html


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2016)

one for @DCLane 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Drop-Handle-/231880773143?hash=item35fd2bce17:g:PuoAAOSwoBtW6rLK


----------



## DCLane (23 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> one for @DCLane
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Drop-Handle-/231880773143?hash=item35fd2bce17:g:PuoAAOSwoBtW6rLK


 
I'm already watching it - thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> I'm already watching it - thanks.



thought you would be


----------



## GT60 (24 Mar 2016)

Hi I have just had dealings with this guy and he is honest and very helpful and best of all cheap prices not like the "vintage rip off merchants" you get on e bay

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/krb57?_rdc=1
I hope this helps other like it has helped me


----------



## DCLane (27 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> thought you would be



It went for £1 over my top bid. Under £40 seems cheap despite the work needed. A bit too large a frame though for me.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> It went for £1 over my top bid. Under £40 seems cheap despite the work needed. A bit too large a frame though for me.


yep i would say cheap as well


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2016)

Local to me - an O'brien Concorde International. It's £25 which I _think_ is a bargain:


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> Local to me - an O'brien Concorde International. It's £25 which I _think_ is a bargain:


At least this one has brakes that might have a chance of working, I bought one a few weeks ago for its wheels and wing nuts, the brake calipers look like they're made of tinfoil!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> Local to me - an O'brien Concorde International. It's £25 which I _think_ is a bargain:



not bad


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Mar 2016)

Here's one for you Carlton lovers (@Spokesmann ?) Carlton brakes with hoods
don't know if it's a good price or not but I know they're not common


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2016)

heres a nice project for those lucky to be close enough

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holmes-We...378421?hash=item3ac0b7dd75:g:~pkAAOSwJQdW~~wE


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> heres a nice project for those lucky to be close enough
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holmes-We...378421?hash=item3ac0b7dd75:g:~pkAAOSwJQdW~~wE


Very nice, I hope this isn't picked up and ruined by some feck'n hipster!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Very nice, I hope this isn't picked up and ruined by some feck'n hipster!



If it was nearer or offered carriage I would be looking. But yeah another classic possibly lost unless @Tony Raynor saves it


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> If it was nearer or offered carriage I would be looking. But yeah another classic possibly lost unless @Tony Raynor saves it


Here's rooting for @Tony Raynor then! I'm a sucker for a bike with a back story


----------



## Tony Raynor (7 Apr 2016)

I'll keep an eye on it and you never know ........


----------



## scarygerbil (7 Apr 2016)

just spotted this for all you twenty lovers
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tandem-Twenty-Twin-/281995739019?hash=item41a8417f8b:g:5yIAAOSwZ8ZXBlS0


----------



## Nibor (7 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> If it was nearer or offered carriage I would be looking. But yeah another classic possibly lost unless @Tony Raynor saves it


My Brother lives in Eltham I have made him aware and we are called Holmes lol


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> My Brother lives in Eltham I have made him aware and we are called Holmes lol



Seller is in se9 if that helps, wish I lived closer


----------



## Nibor (8 Apr 2016)

says the seller is also in Eltham and I think he is going to have a punt at it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> says the seller is also in Eltham and I think he is going to have a punt at it.



Fingers crossed then


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2016)

another one here for @mikeymustard https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-pro-race-reynolds-501-road-bike-1980s/1163231086


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Apr 2016)

@biggs682 that's tidy, nice price considering he's a trader too, I'd want loads more for a fully serviced bike in that condition - and with warranty?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> @biggs682 that's tidy, nice price considering he's a trader too, I'd want loads more for a fully serviced bike in that condition - and with warranty?



he's always got a few bikes for sale and at fair prices as well


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> says the seller is also in Eltham and I think he is going to have a punt at it.



and was he the lucky buyer


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Apr 2016)

I rather like this little beauty despite the track ends; shame about the damage to the paint but still pretty! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-f...779370?hash=item3d16ef30aa:g:vLQAAOSwiylXCMdU


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I rather like this little beauty despite the track ends; shame about the damage to the paint but still pretty! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-f...779370?hash=item3d16ef30aa:g:vLQAAOSwiylXCMdU



must admit i do agree


----------



## Nibor (11 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> and was he the lucky buyer


Don't think so he hasn't mentioned it.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> Don't think so he hasn't mentioned it.


----------



## palinurus (11 Apr 2016)

Today's eBay email of bikes for sale locally (to me, of course) threw up this tatty Raleigh Arena.

Comes with later-style Ever-Ready light brackets, shorty 'mudguards' and some spiders.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2016)

This looks interesting, too far for me: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...478284?hash=item1a12052b0c:g:bMsAAOSw6oBXElEn


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> This looks interesting, too far for me: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...478284?hash=item1a12052b0c:g:bMsAAOSw6oBXElEn


Looks quite nice!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2016)

this one looks a good price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-1...186095?hash=item5d63d9f1af:g:DnoAAOSw1DtXE8XT


----------



## midlife (17 Apr 2016)

Lot of bike for £109.99..................collection only though.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2016)

midlife said:


> Lot of bike for £109.99..................collection only though.
> 
> Shaun



must admit tempted as i agree a lot of bike just a bit of a day out collecting it


----------



## midlife (17 Apr 2016)

Frame only main tubes in 531 for the Rapide if memory serves, not the whole frame as it says in the description. Still nice geometry so typical Carlton Pro-Am type ride 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2016)

Not far from me. Hmmm......


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Apr 2016)

damn, sold before I'd even got up this morning!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> damn, sold before I'd even got up this morning!


slow coach


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Apr 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-c...ds-653-Shimano-105-5SC-23-59cm-/172173339038?
Denton cycles 653 with full 105 and not a mudguard eye to be seen
With "suicide shifters" (I think he means downtube levers lol)





Edit: might possibly be made by Mercian


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Apr 2016)

@Spokesmann I thought you said Continentals don't have chromed forks? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...768132?hash=item488c8e1944:g:32cAAOSwIUNXFp6t


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Apr 2016)

Yes, the early Imichrome decalled versions don't (ie from 60s up to early 70s), the one here is from the 74 period and is quite correct.


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Apr 2016)

Early 70s version, no chrome forks...





Later 70s period as per your post...





Carlton liked to mix things up a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2016)

ouch

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-P...053525?hash=item3ac1b64e95:g:Q4IAAOSwiYFXEpSY


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> ouch
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-P...053525?hash=item3ac1b64e95:g:Q4IAAOSwiYFXEpSY


Are you doing a sideline in hipster mobiles now? lol maybe he should've done "some googlin" to find out how to spell restorated!


----------



## scarygerbil (22 Apr 2016)

does this count as air conditioning for your bike?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bsa-Bicyc...a3d6378&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=272213241852


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Apr 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> does this count as air conditioning for your bike?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bsa-Bicycle-With-Helicopter-Blades/282006048094?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=36381&meid=77f93da1678c45788d06d0e27a3d6378&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=272213241852


perfectly reasonable


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2016)

bargain in High Wycombe

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-full-size-peugeot-road-bike/1165948468


----------



## coco69 (23 Apr 2016)

My fish and peas just cost me more than that


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2016)

@DCLane one for you http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Westminster-falcon-53-/222093835044?hash=item33b5d2fb24:g:hZkAAOSwlfxXGRmS


----------



## Tony Raynor (27 Apr 2016)

That would look good with the ladies one I have. Shame it's collection only or that I'm not in hull in the foreseeable future.


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @DCLane one for you http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Westminster-falcon-53-/222093835044?hash=item33b5d2fb24:g:hZkAAOSwlfxXGRmS





Tony Raynor said:


> That would look good with the ladies one I have. Shame it's collection only or that I'm not in hull in the foreseeable future.


Could be a bargain!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Could be a bargain!


 yep


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2016)

Possibly too far gone' a Rudge Whitworth in Leeds, with a Brooks saddle: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...itworth-Sovereign-Brooks-Saddle-/272226539397


----------



## palinurus (28 Apr 2016)

Interesting old Hercules, St Albans and offering postage.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Hercules-Gent-s-Racer-O-B-Falcon-/262408579487?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2016)

palinurus said:


> Interesting old Hercules, St Albans and offering postage.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Hercules-Gent-s-Racer-O-B-Falcon-/262408579487?



i like that


----------



## gareth01244 (28 Apr 2016)

The falcon looked good for a tenner


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i like that


It's adorable! What does O/B stand for?


gareth01244 said:


> The falcon looked good for a tenner


 It would take a bit more to make that poor thing look good, great rat bike though


----------



## mickle (28 Apr 2016)

Nice wee Thorn Sharp tourer on ebay: 

282015640802


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Apr 2016)

I know I said I like these 80s 501 Raleighs but not 340 quids much! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...212643?hash=item3ac096d163:g:GMcAAOSw8KNW~Xss
Chancer or what?


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Apr 2016)

I have never seen anything quite like this, is it unique? Or merely very rare?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extremely...123315?hash=item25bb1e6cf3:g:rAoAAOSwubRXImNn


----------



## Cumisky (1 May 2016)

I wish I hadn't found this thread


----------



## mikeymustard (2 May 2016)

Cumisky said:


> I wish I hadn't found this thread


You know you want to....


----------



## scarygerbil (4 May 2016)

just seen these two for sale http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Push-bikes-/252377341473?hash=item3ac2dc9e21:g:jIQAAOSw5HJXKOhu
very tempting but would need a good excuse for the wife


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> just seen these two for sale http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Push-bikes-/252377341473?hash=item3ac2dc9e21:g:jIQAAOSw5HJXKOhu
> very tempting but would need a good excuse for the wife



i like the Brian Wilkins one , it has a hint of a Lambert or Viscount about it


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2016)

this looks very nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Puch-Aust...455506?hash=item3d195bdbd2:g:5UgAAOSw~oFXKJct


----------



## mikeymustard (4 May 2016)

Anyone from around Aylesbury? Bargain here = £49 BIN http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-E...333065c&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=262418455506


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Anyone from around Aylesbury? Bargain here = £49 BIN http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Early-1970-531-Ernie-Clements-Falcon-Touring-Bicycle-very-original/201571674008?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=36381&meid=66f8bef71bf9472f9509c985f333065c&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=262418455506



must admit been looking at that


----------



## Glenn (5 May 2016)

Is this any good, my mates wife wants a bike? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-LADI...436450?hash=item3ac1050b62:g:miMAAOSw0HVWBuA0


----------



## mikeymustard (5 May 2016)

Glenn said:


> Is this any good, my mates wife wants a bike? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-LADI...436450?hash=item3ac1050b62:g:miMAAOSw0HVWBuA0


That looks more like O'Brien international the catalogue brand to me, in which case probably worth only a quarter of that asking price, and then it would have to be immaculate!


----------



## Glenn (5 May 2016)

OK thanks


----------



## palinurus (5 May 2016)

This home-made recumbent trike

Jeez.

I'm going to add a picture, it's worth it.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2016)

palinurus said:


> This home-made recumbent trike
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> I'm going to add a picture, it's worth it.




wicked


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2016)

palinurus said:


> This home-made recumbent trike
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> I'm going to add a picture, it's worth it.



I saw that. And I'm not bidding.


----------



## scarygerbil (5 May 2016)

it is a fixie


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2016)

this has been for sale quite a few times and i cant understand why it hasnt sold

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301951171687?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

if it was nearer i would be looking at it for sure


----------



## PMarkey (12 May 2016)

Hmmm just down the road from me  though if past experience is anything to go by I will place a bid and then every man and his dog will bid also 


Paul


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Hmmm just down the road from me  though if past experience is anything to go by I will place a bid and then every man and his dog will bid also
> 
> 
> Paul


its been for sale with no bids i think 2 or 3 times and i dont understand why


if anybody is after a small sized quality road bike then look here 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=348388


----------



## picklewiz (15 May 2016)

this looks like a thoroughly unoruginal 80's CB but seems to be going for a "steel" <groan> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Road-Bike-531-21-Campag-Shimano-/222110815518 -- at current bidding the Khamsin wheels alone should clinch it


----------



## mickle (15 May 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BH-Spanis...cycle-trade-deli-retro-vintage-/121987553227?


----------



## palinurus (16 May 2016)

This rusty old Peugeot with curly forks


----------



## midlife (16 May 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1982-HARR...BICYCLE-/291764191214?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Is it me or does that seat look VERY small ?

Shaun

PS there's a nice silver quinn decaled Bike on the bay here 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Quinn-Vintage-Racing-Bike-/272242157082?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## mikeymustard (16 May 2016)

midlife said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1982-HARR...BICYCLE-/291764191214?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> Is it me or does that seat look VERY small ?
> 
> ...


That went cheap - must've bin the titchy saddle lol


----------



## Milkfloat (17 May 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That went cheap - must've bin the titchy saddle lol



Bugger, if only I had seen this thread last night, I would have bought that.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2016)

This looks nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-F...695475?hash=item4d447059b3:g:DakAAOSw9k5XPyAr


----------



## mikeymustard (23 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> This looks nice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-F...695475?hash=item4d447059b3:g:DakAAOSw9k5XPyAr


Very! It's also a long way away


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Very! It's also a long way away



shame


----------



## Nibor (24 May 2016)

I think I am in love
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-T...724991?hash=item5b2095feff:g:W9EAAOSwNyFWdBi1


----------



## midlife (24 May 2016)

Carlton Giro D'Italia , the original version with tapered Victor seat cluster.

I had one BITD

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-V...a-parts-/201589521027?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (24 May 2016)

midlife said:


> Carlton Giro D'Italia , the original version with tapered Victor seat cluster.
> 
> I had one BITD
> 
> ...


That's rather lovely in a slightly dilapidated (sorry, patina'd ) kind of way


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That's rather lovely in a slightly dilapidated (sorry, patina'd ) kind of way


mmm fairly local


----------



## Poacher (24 May 2016)

Nibor said:


> I think I am in love
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-T...724991?hash=item5b2095feff:g:W9EAAOSwNyFWdBi1


From the same seller; buy it now price $120,000 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOS-Colna...ype-No-0005-/391414048513?hash=item5b22186701


----------



## midlife (24 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> mmm fairly local



Silly question but close enough to pick up for me 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (24 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> mmm fairly local


It deserves a good home


----------



## scarygerbil (25 May 2016)

@Poacher that's just porn


----------



## scarygerbil (25 May 2016)

just spotted this a bit far for me 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-L...259972?hash=item236a004d04:g:mYMAAOSwdV1XNxhW


----------



## mikeymustard (26 May 2016)

Now this I like. I would be very happy to own a bike with this pretty a frame. nice rx100 mechanicals, a tidy 90s classic in waiting
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds-...046782?hash=item33b7af3bfe:g:PmwAAOSwbPxXQH05
As pretty as it is, I will not be travelling up my least favourite road for it


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2016)

@mikeymustard they are great bike the early Carrera's

if you dont want to travel to that what about these 2 great little ones

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Ma...233892?hash=item464e87cee4:g:j4EAAOSw7ehXRJjL

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Ma...489509?hash=item43eefedf25:g:4R0AAOSwTdJXRJat

got no connection to them at all , but if they a few cm's bigger i would have


----------



## mikeymustard (31 May 2016)

@biggs682 as nice (if small) as these are, they were a bit too far - and expensive for me!


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Jun 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121997763338&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web 
A very nice 753-framed Columbia here; it's gotta be worth this to someone surely?
I don't know how to link pics off the eBay app, or even if I can.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121997763338&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web
> A very nice 753-framed Columbia here; it's gotta be worth this to someone surely?
> I don't know how to link pics off the eBay app, or even if I can.


must admit have been looking at that myself but not close enough


----------



## Sullebhain (6 Jun 2016)

What's that? Sick of the morning commute and getting cut up by eejit drivers?

Fancy a box/carrier trade tricycle from the early 1900's? Just attach a gattling gun to the front and clear a path:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131838914531


You're welcome


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2016)

Sullebhain said:


> What's that? Sick of the morning commute and getting cut up by eejit drivers?
> 
> Fancy a box/carrier trade tricycle from the early 1900's? Just attach a gattling gun to the front and clear a path:
> 
> ...



now that is a work of art for sure


----------



## Sullebhain (8 Jun 2016)

Thanks Biggs

I certainly think so. Had intentions to finish it (not far off) but just too big for me to justify keeping in London.

Hope to see it go to a good home


----------



## shadaboot27 (9 Jun 2016)

The best condition pre 60's bike you will ever see for sale.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STUNNING-...946299?hash=item2110b0d9bb:g:lY8AAOSwOVpXUf6Q

See other items for equally lovely pre 60's racing bikes.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @mikeymustard they are great bike the early Carrera's
> 
> if you dont want to travel to that what about these 2 great little ones
> 
> ...



these have both been heavily reduced


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2016)

oh i might be in love with these 2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/English-T...632818?hash=item1a14d4b072:g:RGoAAOSwqBJXVJdy

and 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POLLARD-R...817746?hash=item1a1523ce12:g:CQAAAOSwmtJXWyMY


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> oh i might be in love with these 2
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/English-T...632818?hash=item1a14d4b072:g:RGoAAOSwqBJXVJdy
> 
> ...


The Pollard looks like it's been crashed, somethings off about them forks.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> The Pollard looks like it's been crashed, somethings off about them forks.



agree and cant see it being N.O.S either


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jun 2016)

Looks interesting.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-r...527634?hash=item4b017d2bd2:g:jGIAAOSwmtJXXRIt


----------



## stiffknees (14 Jun 2016)

I'm surprised no one spotted this, misspelt listing I was very tempted but Sutton Coldfield is just too long a drive from wiltshire.

unsold at 25quid, must be worth more than that for the accessories?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-R...AfAeBgET392wghIwYfFnI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jun 2016)

A-ha - worked out how to link photos using the phone!
This looks very interesting, Capella lugs would put it early/mid 60s?
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Car...-Bike-Project-Eroica-/142023277356?nav=SEARCH


----------



## stiffknees (15 Jun 2016)

some nice period Holdsworth pannier bags here, seller does not know what they are.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201603919533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> A-ha - worked out how to link photos using the phone!
> This looks very interesting, Capella lugs would put it early/mid 60s?
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Car...-Bike-Project-Eroica-/142023277356?nav=SEARCH




must admit spotted this one myself , but something just doesnt look right cant say what it is

need the help of @Spokesmann to id it


----------



## midlife (15 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> must admit spotted this one myself , but something just doesnt look right cant say what it is
> 
> need the help of @Spokesmann to id it



Saddle area painful to sit on? Looks OK to me, the photo's are taken at funny angles so make it look an odd shape but deffo a Carlton and not a later frame built with Capella lugs that were flogged off when they shut Worksop.

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jun 2016)

Yeah, I know what you mean, there's so many different bits on it. 
Still an interesting frame though, stem and prob bars are original; _maybe _brake calipers, and the wheels are half decent


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jun 2016)

Beat me to it Shaun!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Saddle area painful to sit on? Looks OK to me, the photo's are taken at funny angles so make it look an odd shape but deffo a Carlton and not a later frame built with Capella lugs that were flogged off when they shut Worksop.
> 
> Shaun


And cant be that bad if the owner paid for it to be painted at Jacksons either


----------



## stiffknees (15 Jun 2016)

two bikes £30 petersfield Hants
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...les.html?link=/search?keyword=vintage+bicycle


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2016)

bit of a coastal bargain here me thinks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...354491?hash=item41aca4c7fb:g:vO4AAOSwOVpXYbEb


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jun 2016)

Tidy frame here, £40 BIN from the nice man in penistone (snigger). Not sure what it is but it's nice

Edit: oops linky here
I was so taken by the thought of penistone I forgot


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Tidy frame here, £40 BIN from the nice man in penistone (snigger). Not sure what it is but it's nice


i think you forgot the link @mikeymustard


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jun 2016)

I'm camping in Wales so nothing better to do so here's another one - Bob Jackson renovated


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I'm camping in Wales so nothing better to do so here's another one - Bob Jackson renovated


Not keen on the 24" wheels though it does look nice.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2016)

here is a nice one for somebody

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-T...418945?hash=item1a157945c1:g:NmQAAOSwnNBXYpCj


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Not keen on the 24" wheels though it does look nice.


24"? Are you looking at the same bike as me?


----------



## Nibor (23 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> 24"? Are you looking at the same bike as me?


It is in the details section I believe they have got it wrong


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jun 2016)

Nibor said:


> It is in the details section I believe they have got it wrong


ah that explains it, there aren't any extra details on the mobile website!


----------



## gaelicman1 (24 Jun 2016)

any good penny farthings for sale


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jun 2016)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122027275691
Here's a nice Alan Richards just come up





I like the colour and it's already got my name on it (my surname's Richards ), but it's probably a tad big and it's too far away


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2016)

this might be of interest to somebody

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/elswick-whirlwind-/1176116268


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jun 2016)

Paramount anyone?


----------



## daysnways (30 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Paramount anyone?


buy it for the kit make a gate out of the frame?


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2016)

daysnways said:


> buy it for the kit make a gate out of the frame?


Looks ideal for anyone who is 7'3" or over.


----------



## midlife (30 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Paramount anyone?



It's got one of those Y shaped seat stay jobbies, I've never seen one on such a big frame......

Shaun


----------



## midlife (30 Jun 2016)

Quite like the look of this, collection only though....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Ral...562401?hash=item1a16140ca1:g:gREAAOSwnNBXcDMV

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Quite like the look of this, collection only though....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Ral...562401?hash=item1a16140ca1:g:gREAAOSwnNBXcDMV
> 
> Shaun


must admit i felt the same but it would need a refurb as it looks to far gone and how free is that post ?


----------



## midlife (30 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> must admit i felt the same but it would need a refurb as it looks to far gone and how free is that post ?



It was the fastback seat stays, sloping fork crown, no mudguard eyes and vaguely my era which had me interested, plus it has a nod to the aero era 

Aside from that what have the Romans done for us?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> It was the fastback seat stays, sloping fork crown, no mudguard eyes and vaguely my era which had me interested, plus it has a nod to the aero era
> 
> Aside from that what have the Romans done for us?
> 
> Shaun



cant disagree with those words


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jul 2016)

Is this a good era 1970's Carlton?

But, it's £150 "Buy it now", for a lot of work needed.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/retro-Car...-bike-steel-classic-60-cm-frame-/252427475897







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/retro-Car...03c96f1&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=112039562401


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Is this a good era 1970's Carlton?
> 
> But, it's £150 "Buy it now", for a lot of work needed.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/retro-Car...-bike-steel-classic-60-cm-frame-/252427475897
> ...



looks expensive to me , but great project and looks large

@Spokesmann had one of these as a project a while back

here is another one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-C...905911?hash=item33ba4c78b7:g:t4QAAOSwuzRXcm-N


----------



## midlife (1 Jul 2016)

Pro-Am 12  531 main tubes only, Carlton's always had good geometry so ride well. £150 a tad on the expensive side for the condition that it's in.

Shaun


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jul 2016)

For that money its a total rip off. I've got one which will be coming up for sale soon around that price, which knocks that pile into a cocked hat.


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jul 2016)

Just got to true up the wheels a little. This machine has been fully rebuilt and serviced.


----------



## Chris S (2 Jul 2016)

Anybody interested in a '1936' Raleigh Roadster? Yours for a measly £3,000!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...468438?hash=item3f65f49916:g:fFUAAOSwSgJXOP-n


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> Quite like the look of this, collection only though....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Ral...562401?hash=item1a16140ca1:g:gREAAOSwnNBXcDMV
> 
> Shaun


probably already at its money though, it's quite rusty, I mean patinated! Is that a real word?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2016)

Bargain of the day surely

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-R...435853?hash=item2a6b83f28d:g:7h4AAOSwBPNXRdz2


----------



## palinurus (2 Jul 2016)

Interesting old French Recumbent (Windsor)


----------



## palinurus (2 Jul 2016)

Tidy Ridgeback MTB, just right for bombing downhill wearing jeans and a t-shirt. Wales.


----------



## palinurus (2 Jul 2016)

This1908 low-pro with wooden rims is a bit pricey but I'm posting it here because check out that antique bike stand


----------



## midlife (2 Jul 2016)

palinurus said:


> This1908 low-pro with wooden rims is a bit pricey but I'm posting it here because check out that antique bike stand



You would have thought that at over 2 grand he could take a decent set of pictures of it 

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jul 2016)

This is an interesting frame:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Racer-Bike-Frame-/222173399340

But, who's the manufacturer?


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Jul 2016)

nice ladies Carlton here needing some tlc. I've had some dealings with the seller before and he's a pretty nice guy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Ca...964528?hash=item25bf66a2b0:g:jlMAAOSwXeJXd7d4


----------



## wheresthetorch (5 Jul 2016)

I don't know anything about 'Motoconfort', but this bike came up when I was looking for vintage toe-clips:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172262115603


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2016)

this looks nice bit pricey

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-22.5-road-bike/1177577257


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> this looks nice bit pricey
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-22.5-road-bike/1177577257


especially with the rather eclectic mix of parts on it!


----------



## DCLane (9 Jul 2016)

Local to me; a Hugh Porter Bantel but a budget one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hugh-Porter-Bantel-bicycle-/122040825425


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Jul 2016)

Interesting Carlton in North Yorkshire, what to bid, £65?




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-bike/252451242767


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2016)

OK. I'm not interested in this. Just not: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-V...CLE-BARN-FIND-TERRY-SPRUNG-SEAT-/191917019135


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2016)

And what looks to be a Raleigh Special Club from the 1930's: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...-PAVEMENT-RACER-STURMEY-TOURING-/182206090676


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2016)

@DCLane you need a nice 50's or 60's steel bike in your collection


----------



## Nibor (20 Jul 2016)

not mine but a bargain nontheless

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Islabike-Luath-24-/302016885518?clk_rvr_id=1064480720623&rmvSB=true


----------



## Cycleops (20 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Local to me; a Hugh Porter Bantel but a budget one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hugh-Porter-Bantel-bicycle-/122040825425



The car looks more interesting than the bike.


----------



## palinurus (20 Jul 2016)

Strange electric recumbent

No idea what it is.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2016)

palinurus said:


> Strange electric recumbent
> 
> No idea what it is.



Not totally sure it is classic or vintage.


----------



## DCLane (21 Jul 2016)

This looks to be a Dutch 70's RIH Special, but neglected - £20 start: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-rih-special-dutch-bike-/282107818466






being sold alongside a Batavus, with £10 start: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Batavus-dutch-bicycle-/282107432752


----------



## palinurus (21 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Not totally sure it is classic or vintage.



I have lapsed into using this thread to draw attention to weird stuff that appears in my automated eBay searches (none of which include the terms 'classic' or 'vintage')


----------



## wheresthetorch (21 Jul 2016)

palinurus said:


> Strange electric recumbent
> 
> No idea what it is.



Could also go in the "ow much, you're 'aving a giraffe" thread!!


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jul 2016)

1950-60's Raleigh Racer:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-racing-bicycle-50s-60s-/311662840535?hash=item48908d8ad7


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Jul 2016)

Here's a bargain if you're quick (and live in the home counties):
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Rale...484394?hash=item1eb4a13bea:g:~IUAAOSw6WdXijsq


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2016)

What looks to be a 1937 Hobbs of Barbican in restorable condition near me: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rare...f-Barbican-pre-war-all-original-/302025801349


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Jul 2016)

That's a corker, hasn't been far in its life judging by the shop's sticker


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That's a corker, hasn't been far in its life judging by the shop's sticker


that would look nice in my collection apart from needing some air in the tyres almost rideable


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2016)

Always fancied a trike http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Higgins-Tricycle-/232024171144?hash=item3605b7e288:g:HuYAAOSwARZXk7i5


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Always fancied a trike http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Higgins-Tricycle-/232024171144?hash=item3605b7e288:g:HuYAAOSwARZXk7i5


was trying to persuade a v.nervous friend to try a trike only the other day!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> was trying to persuade a v.nervous friend to try a trike only the other day!



@mikeymustard do you have a trike then ?


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Jul 2016)

I don't have room for the two wheelers I have nevermind the space a trike would take up!


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Jul 2016)

This is interesting: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-vint...623431?hash=item281cd835c7:g:8iAAAOSwWfFXklfY





Hmmm, if I went camping in Somerset next week instead of Wales I could.... no, must....resist


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2016)

what about this one shame its lost some of its original bits

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191926694989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## davidphilips (31 Jul 2016)

only an hour to go and this little dawes could be yours for a £ or 2 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Racing-bike-/282111821017?hash=item41af2cc4d9:g:BiMAAOSw0fhXlS7w collection only in loughbrough
wrong picture uploaded but looks a great bike project for very little money if i lived close i would snap it up.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Racing-bike-/282111821017?hash=item41af2cc4d9:g:BiMAAOSw0fhXlS7w


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2016)

this looks nice and what a rear stay set up http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401158738494?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## midlife (1 Aug 2016)

Yep, the concept 90  divides opinion, I quite like it 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Yep, the concept 90  divides opinion, I quite like it
> 
> Shaun



@midlife must admit i do as well  just rather glad its not local


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> this looks nice and what a rear stay set up http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401158738494?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


Here's something similar frame-only this time, and... somewhat more subtle paint job 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/302027220576


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's something similar frame-only this time, and... somewhat more subtle paint job
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/302027220576


and no sexy rear stay either


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> and no sexy rear stay either


yeah that is pretty cute. I think he mightve tried too hard with the paint though, it's not awful, just a bit... garish?


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Aug 2016)

Anyone in Norn Iron? Ti Dynatech here for £75. I can't tell whether it has a paint effect or the paint's coming off! At least the paint could be just rubbed off and the metal polished!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-raleigh-/201636918724?hash=item2ef27f35c4:g:YysAAOSwRoxXn1v3


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2016)

been to see and have a quick try on this local to me bike tonight 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302028762699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

nice clean original condition some areas of paint loss but i would say its a 70's bike so what do you expect , at some point i would say the seat tube has been warmed to release a tight seat post looking at the paint discolouration .

i would be happy to help with collection but wouldnt want to pack it due to its large size


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Aug 2016)

Here's a crank that says sexy time all over it! Ooh mama it's the good shoot! But much too pricey for me to entertain, I'd want a whole bike attached for that price.
Biike porn or what?




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-S...519079?hash=item41aebd59a7:g:f2wAAOSwtnpXjBp5


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's a crank that says sexy time all over it! Ooh mama it's the good shoot! But much too pricey for me to entertain, I'd want a whole bike attached for that price.
> Biike porn or what?
> 
> 
> ...



cheap if you consider the man hours to do all that drilling etc etc


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> cheap if you consider the man hours to do all that drilling etc etc


I'm not saying it's too expensive, just too rich for a tight arse like me


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I'm not saying it's too expensive, just too rich for a tight arse like me



lol my daughters calls me Fred Flintstone for same reason


----------



## Poacher (3 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's a crank that says sexy time all over it! Ooh mama it's the good shoot! But much too pricey for me to entertain, I'd want a whole bike attached for that price.
> Biike porn or what?
> 
> 
> ...


Yebbut it says "Eroica" in the heading. Seriously, if I wanted a Stronglight "Randonner" (sic) triple, I'd be looking for more sensible chainrings: *52*/*48*/36? What's that all about? That RH crank can use chainrings down to 28t, if I remember correctly, if you can still get hold of them.


----------



## davidphilips (3 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Anyone in Norn Iron? Ti Dynatech here for £75. I can't tell whether it has a paint effect or the paint's coming off! At least the paint could be just rubbed off and the metal polished!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-raleigh-/201636918724?hash=item2ef27f35c4:g:YysAAOSwRoxXn1v3


now thats cheap the group set must be worth that on its own.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Anyone in Norn Iron? Ti Dynatech here for £75. I can't tell whether it has a paint effect or the paint's coming off! At least the paint could be just rubbed off and the metal polished!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-raleigh-/201636918724?hash=item2ef27f35c4:g:YysAAOSwRoxXn1v3







Didn't the 725ti have titanium main tubes?


----------



## midlife (3 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> been to see and have a quick try on this local to me bike tonight
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302028762699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...



Unusual conversation to Sturmey Archer .....

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Unusual conversation to Sturmey Archer .....
> 
> Shaun



must admit both the seller and i thought the same but in practice it seemed to work ok


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Aug 2016)

Poacher said:


> *52*/*48*/36? What's that all about?


half step plus granny-ish? 36t is pretty high for a 3rd chainring I'll grant you



GuyBoden said:


> Didn't the 725ti have titanium main tubes?


Yes, hence the "paint rubbed off and polished"  
My sister lives about 20 minutes away from ballymena but she'd never agree to bring it over (extra luggage on ryanair!), besides she's over here at the mo


----------



## davidphilips (4 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Didn't the 725ti have titanium main tubes?





GuyBoden said:


> Didn't the 725ti have titanium main tubes?


sorry for late reply but yes far as i know main tubes where industrial titanium not quality cycle titanium and bonded onto steel lugs not welded like morden titanium bikes and have been known to unbond, tbh not a great frame but quite rare and could be well worth a long drive, all i will say is another update due within 24 hours.


----------



## davidphilips (5 Aug 2016)

well quick update, thanks mikeymusterd for the post or i would not have seen this one, bike now has new home in bangor, needs some tyres,cables, bar tape and both shifters sorted etc well worth the 90 mile round trip.

the paint not to my taste but no big deflects etc so may keep as is,lol, only problem is i seem to be building up my fleet again.


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> well quick update, thanks mikeymusterd for the post or i would not have seen this one, bike now has new home in bangor, needs some tyres,cables, bar tape and both shifters sorted etc well worth the 90 mile round trip.
> 
> the paint not to my taste but no big deflects etc so may keep as is,lol, only problem is i seem to be building up my fleet again.


Glad you could take advantage of it, I think you got a very nice bike there. Short of having to go visit my sister and riding back home to Cheltenham there was no way it was gonna be mine


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2016)

this looks a bargain to me 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viscount-...268493?hash=item5435b4684d:g:reEAAOSwyLlXpf02


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> this looks a bargain to me
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viscount-...268493?hash=item5435b4684d:g:reEAAOSwyLlXpf02



Happy memories, I had one of those in the mid 1980s, Mine was mist green, it was a young teenagers ticket to freedom, school, paper round, weekends away, even some light touring in France. A bit of TLC and someone will have a nice, reliable day in day out ride.


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Aug 2016)

here's another lancashire bargain http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232038036982?ul_noapp=true
gotta be worth that for wheels alone


----------



## Nibor (8 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> here's another lancashire bargain http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232038036982?ul_noapp=true
> gotta be worth that for wheels alone


Since when was Nottingham in Lancashire?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> Since when was Nottingham in Lancashire?


 it moved overnight @Nibor its all over the Sun newspaper


----------



## Nibor (8 Aug 2016)

Don't read the Sun so didn't see it lol.


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> Since when was Nottingham in Lancashire?


Look, I may be a soft southerner, but I know where Lancashire is - it's somewhere just north of Watford innit?

That wasn't the bike I was looking at, no idea how I managed to link a different bike straight from an email link!
Try http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-bi...276296?hash=item5435b486c8:g:vsEAAOSwnQhXpgGA


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Look, I may be a soft southerner, but I know where Lancashire is - it's somewhere just north of Watford innit?
> 
> That wasn't the bike I was looking at, no idea how I managed to link a different bike straight from an email link!
> Try http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-bi...276296?hash=item5435b486c8:g:vsEAAOSwnQhXpgGA



thats not in Nottinghamshire


----------



## Nibor (8 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Look, I may be a soft southerner, but I know where Lancashire is - it's somewhere just north of Watford innit?
> 
> That wasn't the bike I was looking at, no idea how I managed to link a different bike straight from an email link!
> Try http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-bi...276296?hash=item5435b486c8:g:vsEAAOSwnQhXpgGA


That's more like it.


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> thats not in Nottinghamshire


You're not helping


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Aug 2016)

There's a Raleigh Kellogs Pro Tour with Reynolds 501 in my Home town for £60 in good condition. (25inch)

I already have a 501 tubed Raleigh Record Sprint, they're a good(ish) frame, especially for larger blokes, but I don't need another.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/115401906/raleigh-501-vintage-road-bike-64cm.html?link=/adverts/list/3523/bicycles.html?keyword=vintage


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> You're not helping



i know the other half always tells me the same and thats why i have so many bikes


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> There's a Raleigh Kellogs Pro Tour with Reynolds 501 in my Home town for £60 in good condition. (25inch)
> 
> I already have a 501 tubed Raleigh Record Sprint, they're a good(ish) frame, especially for larger blokes, but I don't need another.
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/115401906/raleigh-501-vintage-road-bike-64cm.html?link=/adverts/list/3523/bicycles.html?keyword=vintage




of course you do


----------



## Tony Raynor (8 Aug 2016)

N+1 bike rule always applies. Hence why I have around a dozen now. Anyway mine are purely art, it's not uncommon to have multiple pieces of art by different artists.


----------



## davidphilips (8 Aug 2016)

two bike frames on ebay a 46cm and a 60cm in one lot looks very interesting.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...680428?hash=item4d48ab7eac:g:Dz8AAOSw-itXpz~w

only thing is 60cm is quite large and 46 quite compact.


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Aug 2016)

Crikey, looks like someone raided the sweet tin for those colours, specially the little one! 
60cm is just right for me but 46? That's tiny!


----------



## Nibor (9 Aug 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232042589481?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## davidphilips (9 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232042589481?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


 seen one just like that parked at a shopping center, owner told me it cost £750.


----------



## stearman65 (9 Aug 2016)

Might have had a go at this if I hadn't already bought.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252491783811?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232042589481?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT





davidphilips said:


> seen one just like that parked at a shopping center, owner told me it cost £750.


What is it for? I can see why the ebay seller only used it 5 or 6 times!


----------



## midlife (9 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> What is it for? I can see why the ebay seller only used it 5 or 6 times!



You can send a front puncture without taking the wheel off 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> You can send a front puncture without taking the wheel off
> 
> Shaun


no one's gonna ride it far enough to get a puncture


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Aug 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-r...584009?hash=item3606d0d7c9:g:MHcAAOSw0UdXqN2g
from a bike shop called Try Cycling in Yorks, but it doesn't look like they made their own as far as I can see. Bit of a mix of components, but quite nice


----------



## davidphilips (9 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> What is it for? I can see why the ebay seller only used it 5 or 6 times!



thats the problem with strange bikes either you love them or hate them very little in between at a guess i would say that small wheeled bike would be ok if you where the type to cycle in and out of slow moving traffic and only do short journeys plus it would be easy to carry up stairs or onto a train, but to me it would be of no use what so ever unless i used it as wall art in the garage.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> There's a Raleigh Kellogs Pro Tour with Reynolds 501 in my Home town for £60 in good condition. (25inch)
> 
> I already have a 501 tubed Raleigh Record Sprint, they're a good(ish) frame, especially for larger blokes, but I don't need another.
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/115401906/raleigh-501-vintage-road-bike-64cm.html?link=/adverts/list/3523/bicycles.html?keyword=vintage



Enough to make me choke on my cornflakes.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> There's a Raleigh Kellogs Pro Tour with Reynolds 501 in my Home town for £60 in good condition. (25inch)
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/115401906/raleigh-501-vintage-road-bike-64cm.html?link=/adverts/list/3523/bicycles.html?keyword=vintage



I've just looked closely again at the pics of this bike, it's in great condition for it's age and a real bargain for £60, I hope someone buys it soon, I've not got enough room for this in my garage or I'd buy it myself...............


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I've just looked closely again at the pics of this bike, it's in great condition for it's age and a real bargain for £60, I hope someone buys it soon, I've not really got enough room for this in my garage...............


I did send the link to my Warrington based Son.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I've just looked closely again at the pics of this bike, it's in great condition for it's age and a real bargain for £60, I hope someone buys it soon, I've not really got enough room for this in my garage...............


It looks a lot like my Criterium Triathlon 12, which I find is a very nice bike.


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Aug 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It looks a lot like my Criterium Triathlon 12, which I find is a very nice bike.


Yeah, most of these 501 Raleighs were basically the same frame painted different. I really like them as a good value racing bike, I've got a Pro Race set up with 14 speed, compact chainset and those Microshift brake shifters at the moment (I changed out the original stuff on it cos I didn't like the mix of white, grey and black but got a bit carried away lol) and I love it; rode it a lot earlier in the summer but I've had to give my Genesis a few outings recently to stop the partner from moaning about a £750 bike sitting doing nothing!


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Aug 2016)

Vintage French......................
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...553378?hash=item2ef288e4e2:g:mNMAAOSwyLlXoLMH


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Vintage French......................
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...553378?hash=item2ef288e4e2:g:mNMAAOSwyLlXoLMH


that looks nice in a tatty sort of way


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2016)

A BIG Carlton thats close to me and rather a nice price , not bad seller either had previous dealings with them

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carlton./1182609360

@Spokesmann


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Vintage French......................
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...553378?hash=item2ef288e4e2:g:mNMAAOSwyLlXoLMH




@Tony Raynor


----------



## davidphilips (11 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> A BIG Carlton thats close to me and rather a nice price , not bad seller either had previous dealings with them
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carlton./1182609360
> 
> @Spokesmann



if i lived close i would buy it away in a flash someone will get a great deal, just change the bars and an instant classic for less than the price of a reasonable set of bike tyres.

know the strange thing with bikes like this they can be bought (if you are lucky) for very little money yet still give the owner as much pleasure as a bike costing thousands.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> if i lived close i would buy it away in a flash someone will get a great deal, just change the bars and an instant classic for less than the price of a reasonable set of bike tyres.
> 
> know the strange thing with bikes like this they can be bought (if you are lucky) for very little money yet still give the owner as much pleasure as a bike costing thousands.


must admit if it wasnt so big i would have it and have even thought about buying it and breaking for spares


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> that looks nice in a Tatti sort of way



Fixed that for you


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Aug 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> Fixed that for you


You don't know Jacques Merde


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Aug 2016)

Carlton Corsiar, late 70s job.


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Aug 2016)

Missed a Corsair masquerading as a unicycle last night due to ebay not letting my sniper log in, went for 17.50!
Here's a big Randonneur in North East
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...403538?hash=item33bce43152:g:52sAAOSwV0RXp5oM


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Missed a Corsair masquerading as a unicycle last night due to ebay not letting my sniper log in, went for 17.50!
> Here's a big Randonneur in North East
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...403538?hash=item33bce43152:g:52sAAOSwV0RXp5oM



Yes, that Raleigh Randonneur is a great touring bike. 25inch frame is a bit big for me and I have no room in the garage.


----------



## davidphilips (12 Aug 2016)

vinatge carlton on ebay essex only a day to go bids at only £12.50 at present, needs tlc and theres a brook saddle.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARLTON-V...142897?hash=item2cb0862731:g:63AAAOSwhOdXpjvF

love that Randonneur just to big for me.


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Aug 2016)

Nice dynatech 700 here, only 7 hrs to go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...a96b524&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=331931680428


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2016)

Carlton Giro D'Italia with the original Victor seat stay cluster. I had one of these as a training frame converted to fixed for the winter BITD.






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...ORKENDS-/191945154256?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Carlton Giro D'Italia with the original Victor seat stay cluster. I had one of these as a training frame converted to fixed for the winter BITD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that 2 tone chainset original too? That's very pretty!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Carlton Giro D'Italia with the original Victor seat stay cluster. I had one of these as a training frame converted to fixed for the winter BITD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@midlife seat cluster / rear stay joy again


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @midlife seat cluster / rear stay joy again



Yep, from the lollipop to the victor I'm a sucker for seat stay design. It shows a sort of attention to detail above what lug cutting can achieve, you might have realised that the "fastback" is my fave.



















Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Yep, from the lollipop to the victor I'm a sucker for seat stay design. It shows a sort of attention to detail above what lug cutting can achieve, you might have realised that the "fastback" is my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Similar to the back of my 653 TT frame


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> love that Randonneur just to big for me.



The winning bid was £84, someone got nice bike at a good price.........
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Chris S (15 Aug 2016)

There's a Triumph in Birmingham with a £5 starting bid. It's just up the road from me but I haven't got the space.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-b...071254?hash=item1eb664b196:g:5mMAAOSw-itXsbcv


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> The winning bid was £84, someone got nice bike at a good price.........
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-retro-Raleigh-Randonneur-Reynolds-531-racing-touring-cycle-/222212403538?rmvSB=true&hash=item33bce43152:g:52sAAOSwV0RXp5oM&afsrc=1&clk_rvr_id=1077263712405&nma=true&si=LZW8CCInNuf3G465dToSd4jz1%2FI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


that's mad! Seller was offering to post it too


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> that's mad! Seller was offering to post it too



some crazy hi and lo prices at mo


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Aug 2016)

[nearly] all the low prices seem to be in other parts of the country though!


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Aug 2016)

Raleigh Road Ace (22.5 inch) in Huddersfield. 

Too small for me........

A very sort after, high quality 1980's Raleigh production road bike.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...305072?hash=item3f68ce86f0:g:13UAAOSwV0RXsCqH


----------



## davidphilips (16 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Raleigh Road Ace (22.5 inch) in Huddersfield.
> 
> Too small for me........
> 
> ...


that may not go cheap with the 600 group set, a very nice and collectible bike, best thing about a bike like this you could buy it ride it for years and still sell it for more that purchase price.


----------



## User19783 (16 Aug 2016)

A very sort after, high quality 1980's Raleigh production road bike.





[/QUOTE]



davidphilips said:


> that may not go cheap with the 600 group set, a very nice and collectible bike, best thing about a bike like this you could buy it ride it for years and still sell it for more that purchase price.



This is my bike made into a fixed wheel, .
Great bike, shall be interested how much it goes for .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2016)

A rough looking Raleigh Richmond at local auction house


----------



## davidphilips (17 Aug 2016)

User19783 said:


> A very sort after, high quality 1980's Raleigh production road bike.





This is my bike made into a fixed wheel, .
Great bike, shall be interested how much it goes for .

View attachment 139936
[/QUOTE]


----------



## davidphilips (17 Aug 2016)

hi User19783,


User19783 said:


> This is my bike made into a fixed wheel, .
> Great bike, shall be interested how much it goes for .


is your bike on ebay? could not find it, good luck with the sale.


----------



## User19783 (17 Aug 2016)

No, I am not selling, but I am interested just how much there sell for.

Sorry for the misleading post.


----------



## Chris S (19 Aug 2016)

Somebody in Greece has listed a Raleigh Tourist on ebay with a £940 starting bid. I knew the Pound had fallen against the Euro but I didn't think it had fallen that much.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-1...119716?hash=item1a19a0d264:g:6qQAAOSw-KFXeXdH


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Aug 2016)

Lenton anyone?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-r...495464?hash=item2cb114dca8:g:Yg4AAOSwMtxXttyg
A touch rough, let's say "honest patina" but tidyable imo


----------



## davidphilips (20 Aug 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Itera-Vol...853584?hash=item1c6cd30750:g:5goAAOSwMtxXsLnP

never even seen one like this on ebay anyone know anything about them, seems made of plastic, may be very brittle by now? i wont be bidding.


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2016)

Saw an Aende trike and tandem today whilst wandering around eBay........never seen them before. Shame they were way to small

I'll have a look for the links.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Saw an Aende trike and tandem today whilst wandering around eBay........never seen them before. Shame they were way to small
> 
> I'll have a look for the links.
> 
> Shaun



here you go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aende-Tandem-/152205431710?hash=item237026939e:g:rgEAAOSwdzVXsIeN

and

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tricycle-...852401?hash=item2115189171:g:SzMAAOSwawpXsypT


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2016)

Thanks 

It's been maybe 40 years since I rode a trike, perhaps I should become reacquainted

Hope you are enjoying York.

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's been maybe 40 years since I rode a trike, perhaps I should become reacquainted
> 
> ...


They're a great way of scaring the 5hit out of yourself.


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> They're a great way of scaring the 5hit out of yourself.



Only on corners 

I guess you have ridden one LOL

Shaun


----------



## Poacher (21 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Saw an Aende trike and tandem today whilst wandering around eBay........never seen them before. Shame they were way to small
> 
> I'll have a look for the links.
> 
> Shaun





biggs682 said:


> here you go
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aende-Tandem-/152205431710?hash=item237026939e:g:rgEAAOSwdzVXsIeN
> 
> ...



I never knew Pongo was so versatile; there are still quite a few Aende bikes around Nottingham, but I've never seen a tandem or trike. Did you notice that the seller in the second link also has an Aende *racing tandem trike* for sale:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tandem-tr...896413?hash=item2115193d5d:g:UNAAAOSwHoFXs0QF

Tragically, like the others, far too small for me. Seems to be a theme developing here - last Aende I saw for sale, in a garage sale about a mile away from me, was tiny as well. Was still very nearly tempted!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Only on corners
> 
> I guess you have ridden one LOL
> 
> Shaun


This is my daily ride at the moment,






Modified by me from a standard 'shopper' trike and with a 250w electric front wheel kit fitted (it is still a 'legal' kit though limited to 15.5mph although the motor will 'freewheel' beyond that downhill.)


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2016)

This looks a very good buy just wish it was nearer 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112079181616?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Although not so sure on description


----------



## roadrash (23 Aug 2016)

nothing to do with me but came accross this earlier, thought it was a decent price

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mans-racer-bike-21-frame-/1183964018


----------



## mickle (23 Aug 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thorn-Adv...000187?hash=item1c6bb3593b:g:SvMAAOSwnQhXni9R


----------



## mickle (23 Aug 2016)

Wicked Huka. I'd buy it meself if I didn't already have a garden full of stalled projects.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=172309731540&ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT


----------



## davidphilips (23 Aug 2016)

know its in belfast but looks like a nice raleigh, bit like a galaxy only down tube shifters instead of bar end shifters., not seen many of them over the years. 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...lds-531st-tubing-brooks-b17-saddle/1184457832


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> know its in belfast but looks like a nice raleigh, bit like a galaxy only down tube shifters instead of bar end shifters., not seen many of them over the years.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...lds-531st-tubing-brooks-b17-saddle/1184457832


Nice, looks like a Randonneur.


----------



## stiffknees (23 Aug 2016)

here's an oddity .£15
A Pannonia from Hungary.

unlikely to anyone over excited.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...561829?hash=item21147b8be5:g:fd0AAOSwWC1XpjX1


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2016)

Not mine but local enough @Spokesmann 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-195...486083?hash=item4653abe983:g:z4cAAOSwZVlXvX8-

might be able to help re collection if need be but ask first


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Aug 2016)

Very nice Raleigh 501 track bike here
I'd be very tempted if it was nearer
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/172315387816?NAV=HOME


----------



## Spokesmann (25 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not mine but local enough @Spokesmann
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-195...486083?hash=item4653abe983:g:z4cAAOSwZVlXvX8-
> ...


The £500 is the stumbling block!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> The £500 is the stumbling block!


And quite a big one


----------



## davidphilips (25 Aug 2016)

only 6 and a half hours to go and this is only at £53.50? anyone lives close could buy a great bike for very little.the groupset must be worth many times more than that on its own, never mind the frame.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262587161520?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

ps , what is the carlton flyer really worth?


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> only 6 and a half hours to go and this is only at £53.50? anyone lives close could buy a great bike for very little.the groupset must be worth many times more than that on its own, never mind the frame.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262587161520?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ps , what is the carlton flyer really worth?


North Wales again. There was a v.tidy Raleigh clubman in rhyl that went for only £52 yesterday


----------



## Profpointy (25 Aug 2016)

mickle said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thorn-Adv...000187?hash=item1c6bb3593b:g:SvMAAOSwnQhXni9R



ooh, nice ! Trouble is the Mrs, though up for most things, just doesn't like cycling


----------



## davidphilips (25 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> North Wales again. There was a v.tidy Raleigh clubman in rhyl that went for only £52 yesterday



now that was cheap the frame on its own was worth £52 , lol only time i was in the right time and right place for a great deal was with the dynatech, thanks again for that mikey.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Aug 2016)

Spotted a Condor with no reserve price...........
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-c...659079?hash=item3d2334aa47:g:pPAAAOSwHoFXtYGs


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Spotted a Condor with no reserve price...........
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-c...659079?hash=item3d2334aa47:g:pPAAAOSwHoFXtYGs


that's very nice


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Aug 2016)

@davidphilips glad I could help


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Spotted a Condor with no reserve price...........
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-c...659079?hash=item3d2334aa47:g:pPAAAOSwHoFXtYGs




oi hands off that one 

joking apart it had a £250 buy it now to start with sounds nice and got a nice answer or 2 from seller so looks decent enough , might go quite high though


----------



## Nibor (26 Aug 2016)

Interesting team eangland kit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-TE...789953?hash=item1c6b825d41:g:zVAAAOSwHJhXM4oI
@Moderators please remove if deemed inappropriate.


----------



## madferret (26 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> Interesting team eangland kit
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-TE...789953?hash=item1c6b825d41:g:zVAAAOSwHJhXM4oI
> @Moderators please remove if deemed inappropriate.



Looks like it may be a little erm, stretched?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> Interesting team eangland kit
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-TE...789953?hash=item1c6b825d41:g:zVAAAOSwHJhXM4oI
> @Moderators please remove if deemed inappropriate.


Paging @Fnaar


----------



## T4tomo (26 Aug 2016)

That seller has had such kit on eBay for a while, it was drawn to my attention elsewhere a while back. Must be a bit of an exhibitionist to model it sans base layer with he attributes and jewellery!


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Aug 2016)

I'm sorry, have I stepped into a Carry On film by mistake?


----------



## Nibor (26 Aug 2016)

to redeem myself here is a nice dynatech
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-D...236456?hash=item41b1586ca8:g:LDoAAOSwgZ1Xvbw0


----------



## davidphilips (26 Aug 2016)

hey nibor i would like to get my hands on that, (lol the dynatech)


----------



## Poacher (26 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> North Wales again. There was a v.tidy Raleigh clubman in rhyl that went for only £52 yesterday


Speaking of Raleigh Clubmans, this one looks like a bargain for somebody. Currently at £51 with 5 days to go. Interesting and unusual Shimano RD on it?


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Aug 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-c...s&clk_rvr_id=1083160827180&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true



biggs682 said:


> oi hands off that one
> 
> joking apart it had a £250 buy it now to start with sounds nice and got a nice answer or 2 from seller so looks decent enough , might go quite high though



It looks like a great bike, with a nice set of Shimano 600 tricolor, but unfortunately, It's too small for me.........


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> Interesting team eangland kit
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-TE...789953?hash=item1c6b825d41:g:zVAAAOSwHJhXM4oI



A note of caution - the lady in the photo is about 30 miles from me and does TT's a lot in Yorkshire. She _could_ also be a visitor to here ...


----------



## davidphilips (26 Aug 2016)

1992 Alan Record frame and Shimano Dura Ace group set
now this is a great frame and groupset 2 days to go and £170 at present.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252508257745?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

i have already contacted seller and he can not post so unless you can arrange collection then like me its not for you but what a great bike frame.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not mine but local enough @Spokesmann
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-195...486083?hash=item4653abe983:g:z4cAAOSwZVlXvX8-
> ...



been to see this today nice original bike but not at that price in my mind


----------



## davidphilips (29 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> been to see this today nice original bike but not at that price in my mind



looking at ebay it sold for £500? that could not be right are they worth any where near that, i sold one in much better condition that that for £100 not so long ago.


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Aug 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-P...600696?hash=item3acb298b78:g:j6kAAOSwvzRXwy6E
Somebody needs to buy this now - a Peugeot with 531 frame and mavic wheels for £60? 
I don't know much about pugs but I know this is a bargain!


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Somebody needs to buy this now


@DCLane this is your neck of the woods


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Aug 2016)

tatty freddy grubb frame with potential, sitting at 10 spuds with only a day to go; it's in the far east though - Norwich!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Freddie-G...414610?hash=item2a6f81f652:g:fFMAAOSw9IpXwwKj


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-P...600696?hash=item3acb298b78:g:j6kAAOSwvzRXwy6E
> Somebody needs to buy this now - a Peugeot with 531 frame and mavic wheels for £60?
> I don't know much about pugs but I know this is a bargain!





smokeysmoo said:


> @DCLane this is your neck of the woods



Thanks for making me spend money  . Oh, and it looks like a 1977/9 PR10.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> tatty freddy grubb frame with potential


200+ mile round trip might be a bit much eh @biggs682?


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Aug 2016)

DCLane said:


> Thanks for making me spend money


 you wouldn't have to buy it if people didn't keep selling stuff so far away from me!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2016)

smokeysmoo said:


> 200+ mile round trip might be a bit much eh @biggs682?



@smokeysmoo we like going to Grt Yarmouth and guess what Norwich is on the way there and back


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @smokeysmoo we like going to Grt Yarmouth and guess what Norwich is on the way there and back


But are you going in the next week or so?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> But are you going in the next week or so?


if need be , but must admit not sure i have room in the garage at the mo


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> if need be , but must admit not sure i have room in the garage at the mo


I'd say it's more of a "when I've got time" frame than a "I'm desperate for a project" frame


----------



## davidphilips (31 Aug 2016)

any one can make this out? seems a nice alan frame on ebay as far as i can tell forks are ok but there may be something wrong with frame?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alan-Rennrad-Rahmen-Gabel-57-x-57-58-Frame-Fork-/162180550535

tempted to bid but knowing my luck it would only be a picture of bike frame.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> any one can make this out? seems a nice alan frame on ebay as far as i can tell forks are ok but there may be something wrong with frame?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alan-Rennrad-Rahmen-Gabel-57-x-57-58-Frame-Fork-/162180550535
> 
> tempted to bid but knowing my luck it would only be a picture of bike frame.



Frame is knackered - or at least needs work.

From google "
Sell a frame of Alan , labeled by Brügelmann , aluminum .

The frame height is 57 cm center to center or approximately 58.5 cm mid - top . The Oberroht is 57 cm long .
With this , the bottom bracket of Sugino and Tange Levin stem is ( which, however, snaps ) .

I sell the framework to be defective :
- There were fissures in the saddle sleeve and in the upper head tube sleeve . These were closed with aluminum solder . However, I do not know if that holds .
- The seat tube is not properly secured in the seat sleeve and may have to be re- glued
The frame would have to be repaired or it is used for spare parts .

The fork is still fine, but has slight traces ."


----------



## mikeymustard (31 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> - There were fissures in the saddle sleeve and in the upper head tube sleeve


Nothing worse than fissures in your saddle


----------



## davidphilips (1 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Nothing worse than fissures in your saddle



lol only thing almost as bad is fissures in your wallet or tin worms in a bike frame.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2016)

these look nice shame not a bit more local

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-quinn-racer-rare-racing-bike-/1185122604

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...r-mirage-mens-bike-for-restoration/1185720253


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2016)

this has to be the classic 70's look for a road bike , barbers pole and a different colour on the headstock

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...ro-/371718591334?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## DCLane (2 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-P...600696?hash=item3acb298b78:g:j6kAAOSwvzRXwy6E
> Somebody needs to buy this now - a Peugeot with 531 frame and mavic wheels for £60?
> I don't know much about pugs but I know this is a bargain!



I picked this up today. The seller's got a lot of bikes for sale but they're all stored outside without any cover 

It's OK, all works however the frame has a lot of work needed with either a good going over or a re-spray. I'm not sure I've time for a project at this point so it's in my work's bike cage for now. The frame number's 7100016 which makes me think it may be earlier than 1977.


----------



## davidphilips (2 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> I picked this up today. The seller's got a lot of bikes for sale but they're all stored outside without any cover
> 
> It's OK, all works however the frame has a lot of work needed. I'm not sure I've time for a project at this point so it's in my work's bike cage for now. The frame number's 7100016 which makes me think it may be earlier than 1977.


looks really great think you bought a great bike, lots of green paint, wait its not the paint,lol, its just me with envy, happy cycling.


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> I picked this up today. The seller's got a lot of bikes for sale but they're all stored outside without any cover
> 
> It's OK, all works however the frame has a lot of work needed with either a good going over or a re-spray. I'm not sure I've time for a project at this point so it's in my work's bike cage for now. The frame number's 7100016 which makes me think it may be earlier than 1977.



Very nice, looks like a PR10 LE rom 1977 0r 78.

There are some catalogues at http://www.peugeotshow.com

Peugeot were in the habit of using the same photo in catalogues for different years. Frame number may be January 77,


----------



## midlife (3 Sep 2016)

Is this a Viscount Aerospace jobby underneath?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-d...714717?hash=item2cb1c00ddd:g:gVUAAOSwxg5Xycis






Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Is this a Viscount Aerospace jobby underneath?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-d...714717?hash=item2cb1c00ddd:g:gVUAAOSwxg5Xycis
> 
> ...



its got all the right looks and those forks look right

i would love to find a nice original one


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Is this a Viscount Aerospace jobby underneath?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-d...714717?hash=item2cb1c00ddd:g:gVUAAOSwxg5Xycis
> 
> ...


Is that a death fork then? Well spotted Shaun how did you know?
Frampton's not far from me is it worth a punt?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Is that a death fork then? Well spotted Shaun how did you know?
> Frampton's not far from me is it worth a punt?



in my mind yes and dont worry about all the story's about those forks as i reckon they are mark 3 ones so safe as houses , they ride great and are nice and light ok odd ball bottom bracket but its not an issue so yes go for it 

shame about the repaint as i dont think its original


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Sep 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142103407800&globalID=EBAY-GB
This looks decent. Quite rare Reynolds 531 millennium tubing ( Red badge) which is custom drawn with thicker butt ends allowing the frame to be welded rather than brazed. I have a Ciclismo, they were based in Leeds, Farsley I believe. The shop was run by Pam Clay who's son Jon Clay won a medal in the velodrome at the Sydney olympics.


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> in my mind yes and dont worry about all the story's about those forks as i reckon they are mark 3 ones so safe as houses , they ride great and are nice and light ok odd ball bottom bracket but its not an issue so yes go for it
> 
> shame about the repaint as i dont think its original


I shall keep an eye on that then. I'd heard they're really light. Is this before they started making biscuits? 



Spiderweb said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142103407800&globalID=EBAY-GB
> This looks decent. Quite rare Reynolds 531 millennium tubing ( Red badge) which is custom drawn with thicker butt ends allowing the frame to be welded rather than brazed. I have a Ciclismo, they were based in Leeds, Farsley I believe. The shop was run by Pam Clay who's son Jon Clay won a medal in the velodrome at the Sydney olympics.


9 bids with 6 days still to go, I think this is gonna hit quite a price!


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Sep 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252517787900&globalID=EBAY-GB 
Small frame but maybe worth a punt.


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142103407800&globalID=EBAY-GB
> This looks decent. Quite rare Reynolds 531 millennium tubing ( Red badge) which is custom drawn with thicker butt ends allowing the frame to be welded rather than brazed. I have a Ciclismo, they were based in Leeds, Farsley I believe. The shop was run by Pam Clay who's son Jon Clay won a medal in the velodrome at the Sydney olympics.



Oi! I'm watching that and was hoping no-one else would notice it ...


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> Oi! I'm watching that and was hoping no-one else would notice it ...


Oops!


----------



## midlife (3 Sep 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252517787900&globalID=EBAY-GB
> Small frame but maybe worth a punt.



Can't put my finger on it but it doesn't look very Wes Mason-ish to me. Maybe is because I hail from the racing side and am used to his Pro and Gold Medal frames.

Shaun


----------



## midlife (3 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Is that a death fork then? Well spotted Shaun how did you know?
> Frampton's not far from me is it worth a punt?



Biggs682 is right, Not the original death fork IMHO. I was tempted as I was around during their era. Aside from the fork they were over engineered - bottom bracket, hubs etc. The frames were well made, not 753 light but light. Just came at a time when bikes were a declining market and they cost more than a Carlton or a Falcon. Not bult in small numbers to be classed alongside Woodrup, Bob Jackson and the like either.

That's just my personal views from the time, doesn't detect from being a "classic" though.......

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2016)

been watching this for last few days and i like it , just not local enough for me as about 2hrs away

some one could grab a bargain here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162183602556?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> been watching this for last few days and i like it , just not local enough for me as about 2hrs away
> 
> some one could grab a bargain here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162183602556?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


I've been looking at that as well, love the mad colour scheme. I'm also two hours away though.
I've been watching this one too, it's been through the bay about 4 times now and gradually dropped in price. Still a bit further away from me than I'd like (about an hour round trip is what I'd consider generally acceptable) but looks nice http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...044882?hash=item46543dc492:g:vFcAAOSw-itXtb4f


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I've been looking at that as well, love the mad colour scheme. I'm also two hours away though.
> I've been watching this one too, it's been through the bay about 4 times now and gradually dropped in price. Still a bit further away from me than I'd like (about an hour round trip is what I'd consider generally acceptable) but looks nice http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...044882?hash=item46543dc492:g:vFcAAOSw-itXtb4f



same here


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2016)

Barry Chick bike near me, £100 start: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barry-Chick-racing-bike-/282162180021


----------



## midlife (4 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> Barry Chick bike near me, £100 start: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barry-Chick-racing-bike-/282162180021



All the correct panto ...... good buy for someone younger and smaller than me 

Shaun


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Sep 2016)

A 23" frame Bob Jackson.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262602457700&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Sep 2016)

Entry level spec and the less desirable Alu frame but still a cheap Dawes Galaxy.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291856944665&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Chris S (6 Sep 2016)

There's a Raleigh for sale in Coventry at a very reasonable £50. It's got horizontal drop-outs and bolt-on seat stays so I suspect it's pre-war.
It has a Sturmey Archer pulley wheel so it's probably got a 3-speed hub. Only the gear selection mechanism appears to be missing.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/very-old-raleigh-bicycle/1184872688


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Sep 2016)

tidy Harry Hall in North Wales for £150 BIN here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...323562?hash=item2a70286b6a:g:pkMAAOSwFV9Xzr5f


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Sep 2016)

Gate-sized pug for 20 spuds in Preston?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Racing-Bike-/262612007558?hash=item3d24e53a86:g:I0kAAOSwgmJXzq2J


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> tidy Harry Hall in North Wales for £150 BIN here:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...323562?hash=item2a70286b6a:g:pkMAAOSwFV9Xzr5f



very nice indeed


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2016)

There is a tidy 1982 Raleigh Clubman with 531 tubing on sale at the moment---

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...981336?hash=item25c2fa6b58:g:rgsAAOSwIgNXoQyL


----------



## Velominati (8 Sep 2016)

I quite like the look of this bike, I don't know very much about it other than what I have read from a few reviews from various collectors, apparently the Daccordi bikes are good solid bikes that are pretty good for climbing hills, they have been compared to Colnago and Tommasini bikes. Its a little pricey but it looks to be in good condition given its age. The seller is happy to send via a courier. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daccordi-...897322?hash=item2ef41adeea:g:4TIAAOSwnLdWroxs


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2016)

2 local to me amongst many listed today (must be a good day to list bikes on eBay?):

Raleigh Banana for £50: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eroica-team-raleigh-banana-80s-bike-/262616046542






And a Cinelli something: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-Cinelli-Road-Bike-Columbus-Tubing-L-Eroica-/142111665231 but slightly concerning forks:


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> 2 local to me amongst many listed today (must be a good day to list bikes on eBay?):
> 
> Raleigh Banana for £50: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eroica-team-raleigh-banana-80s-bike-/262616046542
> 
> ...




guys why do people get excited with gas pipe banana's 

@DCLane that is nice and like you say shame about the forks although not sure what has gone on and its on tubs


----------



## Nibor (9 Sep 2016)

Cheap Pashley Trike
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIND...122766136?clk_rvr_id=1090419501565&rmvSB=true


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2016)

what about this

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-raleigh-elan-racing-bike/1186995234


----------



## davidphilips (9 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> what about this
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-raleigh-elan-racing-bike/1186995234


the elan is a nice bike but i dont think they are worth £150, i use one as a runabout mine looked very like the one advertised but has had time and money spent on it still would not be worth a lot.


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Sep 2016)

davidphilips said:


> the elan is a nice bike but i dont think they are worth £150, i use one as a runabout mine looked very like the one advertised but has had time and money spent on it still would not be worth a lot.


This one _*is *_new!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2016)

davidphilips said:


> the elan is a nice bike but i dont think they are worth £150, i use one as a runabout mine looked very like the one advertised but has had time and money spent on it still would not be worth a lot.





mikeymustard said:


> This one _*is *_new!



i cant make my mind up if its a good price or not really as it will need re commissioning ie grease service ,tyres and cables so add about another £50 to the asking price


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i cant make my mind up if its a good price or not really as it will need re commissioning ie grease service ,tyres and cables so add about another £50 to the asking price


Halfords prices maybe. 
Valid point though.
What would you pay for a new bike? What if it was 50 years old rather than 25?
I've sold one of these for over £100 which was mostly original so I don't think it too unreasonable of the seller to try for 150


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Halfords prices maybe.
> Valid point though.
> What would you pay for a new bike? What if it was 50 years old rather than 25?
> I've sold one of these for over £100 which was mostly original so I don't think it too unreasonable of the seller to try for 150



i would rather buy that than a new one costing up to £250 area but then thats me , i have also sold them for a similar price in clean original condition so i guess it is worth it


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Sep 2016)

This looks a decent Harry Hall ladies bike, Mixte frame, Reynolds tubes and decent spec. Currently at £40!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=162192450347&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## davidphilips (10 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i would rather buy that than a new one costing up to £250 area but then thats me , i have also sold them for a similar price in clean original condition so i guess it is worth me


 
agree the elan would be a better bike that anything on sale new for a few hundred, i must be one of the worst guys for pricing bikes any time i go to buy a secondhand bike i usually end up paying about 2 or 3 times what i would get if i went to sell it again, i know looking at the elan it would be a good buy if some one wanted a bike and was to keep and use it for a few years but i know if i went to sell similar i would be lucky to get £50 for it and that would be after i put new tyres etc on it, i know my elan was fitted with 700x20 tyres from new not a great tyre plus the single pivot brakes where not great but having said that a very good bike that would last for years.


----------



## davidphilips (10 Sep 2016)

guys look at this in manchester for £75
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-F...092951?hash=item4d4ab89697:g:fZUAAOSwFV9X0CFf

even the bell is nice love the forks.


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Sep 2016)

A later model Bates canti with diadra forks here, dunno if it's a reasonable price or not, it's way too rich for me anyway http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122117405469


----------



## midlife (11 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> A later model Bates canti with diadra forks here, dunno if it's a reasonable price or not, it's way too rich for me anyway http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122117405469



Seems to link to a Rossin, are you bidding on it 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Seems to link to a Rossin, are you bidding on it
> 
> Shaun


oops no not bidding, just liked the look of it 
this is the bates http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...912904?hash=item23719c2148:g:3esAAOSw8oFXzGej


----------



## midlife (11 Sep 2016)

Diadrent forked Bates seem to attract good money.....not mine though lol

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Sep 2016)

I suppose it's cos they're distinctive - that was probably their main function after all!


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Sep 2016)

A 1960's Carlton:





http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-b...814665?hash=item4b08100489:g:ISYAAOSwIgNXtYDR


----------



## midlife (11 Sep 2016)

Talking of Carlton's, here's a Giro D'Italia......one of my faves but way too small 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970-Carl...h-Frame-/152236435961?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276






Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Sep 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> A 1960's Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





midlife said:


> Talking of Carlton's, here's a Giro D'Italia......one of my faves but way too small
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970-Carl...h-Frame-/152236435961?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> ...


Both in the same town [Chesterfield] strangely


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Sep 2016)

If you're struggling to get your leg over........ and that will happen to us all eventually.

There's a very nice Raleigh Clubman 531 tubed step through for £80 in the West Midlands.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...road-bike-with-reynolds-531-tubing/1188000059


----------



## midlife (17 Sep 2016)

Carlton Kermess 100 BIN collection only






Version with the oversize seat stay caps, eclectic mix of bits including golden arrow.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...ch-62cm-/371739567818?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (17 Sep 2016)

Nice,


----------



## DCLane (17 Sep 2016)

Near me and if I'd the space I'd buy it: £50 for a 1963 Dawes Path Racer http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Dawes-Raleigh-Bicycle-Path-Racer-/252516558575


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> Near me and if I'd the space I'd buy it: £50 for a 1963 Dawes Path Racer http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Dawes-Raleigh-Bicycle-Path-Racer-/252516558575



That is in my watch pile but just too far away.



midlife said:


> Carlton Kermess 100 BIN collection only
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the 2nd bike that I like in Kidderminster at the moment at this rate I will have to go and see my sister who lives there


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Carlton Kermess 100 BIN collection only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute, a 501 carlton that's not a million miles away from me, that's not the original fork though is it?


----------



## midlife (18 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Cute, a 501 carlton that's not a million miles away from me, that's not the original fork though is it?



Yep, original fork. The Kermesse kept the fully sloping all chrome fork throughout its life. The early ones had a fork boss iirc and the later ones lost the boss and had the mudguard eyes removed.

The Kermesse came in lagoon blue when launched but the clowns at Raleigh changed the colour scheme to the blue you see above, crying shame as lagoon blue, white and chrome were a killer combination.....

As with all Carlton's they rode very nicely 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> and the later ones lost the boss and had the mudguard eyes removed


That's what threw me was the lack of mudguard eyes on the fork, I could've sworn I saw them on the rear!
Is that "aero" [squished] tubing on the seat tube like on the Quasar?


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Sep 2016)

Ooh la la, here's a "tres jolie" little number http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-G...380922?hash=item46551884ba:g:WBcAAOSwFdtXzA0C




check out the studio photos, not a quick pic outside t'shed like everyone else would do!


----------



## davidphilips (19 Sep 2016)

nice raleigh 531 frame this is all 531 one of the better 531 frames and no bids just £40 at the minute if it was near me i would have it asap pity no postage its in Driffield where ever that is. only 6 hours to go.

.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-V...535916?hash=item3f6a8c8dec:g:DnoAAOSw-itXrvmW


----------



## midlife (19 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That's what threw me was the lack of mudguard eyes on the fork, I could've sworn I saw them on the rear!
> Is that "aero" [squished] tubing on the seat tube like on the Quasar?



Here's one on retrobike with no mudguard eyes (I think). The tubing was normal 501 round tubing.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=171668

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Sep 2016)

Must just be my eyes again then. Shame it's just a tad too big for me, I seem to be drawn to blue for some reason, I currently own three blue ones!

Edit: oh and I also like it cos it's a Carlton of course!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2016)

its back

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262631831018?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> its back
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262631831018?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


So it is, there wasn't a reserve on it before was there?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> So it is, there wasn't a reserve on it before was there?


dont think so


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Sep 2016)

And while we're on the subject of deja vu..... is there a glitch in the matrix? 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Har...Ideal-Winter-Bicycle-/182270323562?nav=SEARCH


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> And while we're on the subject of deja vu..... is there a glitch in the matrix?
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Har...Ideal-Winter-Bicycle-/182270323562?nav=SEARCH



Just glad that is not nearer


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Just glad that is not nearer


only about 180 miles away from me (sigh)
I wonder if he could be persuaded to post...... the more I see of it the more I like it


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> only about 180 miles away from me (sigh)
> I wonder if he could be persuaded to post...... the more I see of it the more I like it



i suggested a week end away to the other half as Llandudno is a great place , but all i got is we dont have time ...................


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i suggested a week end away to the other half as Llandudno is a great place , but all i got is we dont have time ...................


Lol she knows there's a bike involved - it's like they've got a 6th sense when it comes to men's hobbies!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Lol she knows there's a bike involved - it's like they've got a 6th sense when it comes to men's hobbies!



I think I have talked her in to going to the Transport museum in Coventry.... Oh and pick up a frame from Lee Cooper on the way back home


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> I think I have talked her in to going to the Transport museum in Coventry.... Oh and pick up a frame from Lee Cooper on the way back home


Oh she's a keeper! 
Some years ago I took my family to the tank museum at bovington, my partner wouldn't even come in with me but my 8yr old daughter was completely entranced by the displays - even I was flagging after a couple of hours but she had to be dragged out! Her favourite display was Lawrence's Brough Superior, good taste in moteecycles!


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Sep 2016)

Here's a Soens frame for not a lot of money http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-195...3D272370535916&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
I'd be quite tempted myself but adding postage on makes it more than I'd pay for just a frame


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's a Soens frame for not a lot of money http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1958-Eddie-Soens-Lightweight-Reynolds-531-Bicycle-Bike-Frame-/201672931717?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202351%26meid%3D1d01830e557b4d4ab5c5191a4997fc81%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D272370535916&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> I'd be quite tempted myself but adding postage on makes it more than I'd pay for just a frame



yeah totally agree , i have made an offer on it but carriage charge is stopping me from going higher or accepting his counter offer , so bid and won on a Lomas bike instead


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's a Soens frame for not a lot of money http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1958-Eddie-Soens-Lightweight-Reynolds-531-Bicycle-Bike-Frame-/201672931717?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202351%26meid%3D1d01830e557b4d4ab5c5191a4997fc81%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D272370535916&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> I'd be quite tempted myself but adding postage on makes it more than I'd pay for just a frame



Looks a bit later than 1958 to me for some reason, the fork crown in particular .............

Shaun


----------



## Bill Soens (22 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Looks a bit later than 1958 to me for some reason, the fork crown in particular .............
> 
> Shaun


You are right about the date. I built this frame about 1963, based on the number. Also I think the forks are not original; for a TT bike of that era they would have been oval blades. Bill Soens.


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2016)

..........It's a TT frame, tempted to buy it to add to my collection  sit nicely alongside my CarHall 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2016)

Bill Soens said:


> You are right about the date. I built this frame about 1963, based on the number. Also I think the forks are not original; for a TT bike of that era they would have been oval blades. Bill Soens.



seller has sent me a pic showing the forks carrying the same digits as bottom bracket


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2016)

Hi Bill

Just a cheeky question if that's OK... I would have expected that frame with the rear stays and "Italian" lugs to have had a fully sloping Cinelli fork crown. Is that right?

Thanks







Shaun


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2016)

Sold..... bugger

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Sold..... bugger
> 
> Shaun



not me


----------



## DCLane (23 Sep 2016)

Three local to me:

Let's start with the cheap one - £40 start for a 531ST frame/fork flat bar Dawes. If SWMBO had any interest in bikes this'd be for her:






Sir/madam has more cash do they? Then how about a 1987 Peugeot PX10 Isoard in original condition for £500?






Then the expensive one - way over my budget - a 1994 Colnago Master with Campag Record for £1995:


----------



## midlife (23 Sep 2016)

Like the Dawes  Look-alike Crespera Lugs made by Haden so a nice frame indeed 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Sep 2016)

That Dawes says it's a 531st frame!


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2016)

Another Pug from 1974-6 near me - start price £40.


----------



## davidphilips (24 Sep 2016)

pity there was no post as its in huddersfield, the lovely handlebars are worth most of the start price.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-10-...135185?hash=item2cb2d920d1:g:96MAAOSw4shX5piL

edit just looking at this bike and the forks/frame look great,if i lived close i would be round to view with cash in hand, this is the rare 26 inch wheel type of frame.


----------



## BJS (25 Sep 2016)

Just seen this onEbay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-C...558583?hash=item3f6b810a77:g:HLEAAOSw8w1X5BXG
I Know that carltons are popular round here with a decent lookinf brookes saddle as well


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2016)

2 x Viscounts but neither local enough

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-enthusiasts-priced-for-quick-sale/1189835615

and

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-viscount-cycle-hard-to-find/1187937011 this one is close to @DCLane i think


----------



## scarygerbil (26 Sep 2016)

just seen this sun too far for me mores the pity
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-bike-/252555998534?hash=item3acd82b546:g:ODsAAOSwTA9X58RC


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> just seen this sun too far for me mores the pity
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-bike-/252555998534?hash=item3acd82b546:g:ODsAAOSwTA9X58RC




@Tony Raynor one for the journey home


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> 2 x Viscounts https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-viscount-cycle-hard-to-find/1187937011 this one is close to @DCLane i think



Thanks - I'll have a look at it.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - I'll have a look at it.


dont forget the finders fee


----------



## scarygerbil (28 Sep 2016)

not just one item but a seller to envy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/beckgreen...=STRK:null:MESOI&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2654


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> not just one item but a seller to envy
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/beckgreenjesse/m.html?ssPageName=STRK:null:MESOI&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2654



must admit i have seen that lot as well and love the 2 trikes


----------



## Tony Raynor (29 Sep 2016)

I'm already watching the Royal Enfield mayfly


----------



## Chris S (29 Sep 2016)

This retro MBK is so old it's now a classic in its own right. Not bad for £60
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112151657306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2016)

Chris S said:


> This retro MBK is so old it's now a classic in its own right. Not bad for £60
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112151657306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



As seller says the Rear hub looks to be dated 1979 so 35+ years old and in amazing condition

Drop a set of nice drop bars on that and away you go or leave the original bars on a great commuter bike or anything else , i am almost tempted to try a silly low offer 

not sure about his measurements


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2016)

That does look in amazing condition for its age, frame looks massive


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Sep 2016)

I like that a lot - think it could be this frame? http://equusbicycle.com/bike/motobecane/1979/moto197903.pdf


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Sep 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> not just one item but a seller to envy
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/beckgreenjesse/m.html?ssPageName=STRK:null:MESOI&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2654


 all those frames are "professionally refurbished" but don't look like they're going to reach anything like what it must've cost him


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Sep 2016)

There's a Carlton here looks fairly tidy, shame about the saddle http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-r...3D272386558583&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2016)

This looks quite good slightly high in my mind price wise

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-bike-ready-to-ride-central-oxford/1190838770


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2016)

They didn't make / sell many stadium's, not sure why.....

There's another Kermesse on the bay 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...ch-62cm-/371748948092?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276







Shaun


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2016)

Raleigh 531 Super Tourist for 99p start in Blackpool:


----------



## davidphilips (1 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Another Pug from 1974-6 near me - start price £40.


sold for just £55 anyone on here buy it? tbh i would have though it was worth twice that at least.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Raleigh 531 Super Tourist for 99p start in Blackpool:


 Don't tell the seller, but that's a Randonneur, great bike. Raleigh's best tourer. 
Front wheel needs a bit of adjusting.


----------



## davidphilips (1 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Don't tell the seller, but that's a Randonneur, great bike. Raleigh's best tourer.
> Front wheel needs a bit of adjusting.



to late he knows its a nice bike its readvertised due to a non payer? it only sold for £81 last time , should be worth at least twice that with leather saddle.

edit looks like its advertised outside of ebay so if anyone lives close could be well worth contacting seller.


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2016)

Is the Randonneur the one with the spoke carrier on the stay? Came in a bit after my time....


Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Is the Randonneur the one with the spoke carrier on the stay? Came in a bit after my time....
> 
> 
> Shaun


 Yes, I believe the first design had a spare spoke, but it might have changed slightly on later models.

Edit: Spare Spoke is mentioned on page 23 in 1991 cat.
http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Raleigh catalogue 1991 Mens (V-CC Library).pdf

"The bike was made in Nottingham in the Raleigh Special Products Division in 1989. It has the distinctive spare spoke holders brazed onto the right hand chain stay (later Randonneurs were made of Reynolds 708 tubing and featured the spare spoke holders on the left hand chain stay)."


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, I believe the first design had a spare spoke, but it might have changed slightly on later models.
> 
> Edit: Spare Spoke is mentioned on page 23 in 1991 cat.
> http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Raleigh catalogue 1991 Mens (V-CC Library).pdf



Hi

Thanks for that, much appreciated . I have now worked out in my memory whice bike I was thinking of. Still relying in memory I recall this was Raleigh's premier touring machine 

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, I believe the first design had a spare spoke, but it might have changed slightly on later models.
> 
> Edit: Spare Spoke is mentioned on page 23 in 1991 cat.
> http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Raleigh catalogue 1991 Mens (V-CC Library).pdf


I thought it had 'braze-ons' that held 3 spokes on the ND chainstay. (centre one shorter so the rear wheel drive side would fit as I recall)


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (1 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I thought it had 'braze-ons' that held 3 spokes on the ND chainstay. (centre one shorter so the rear wheel drive side would fit as I recall)



This one seems to have two spare spokes on the drive side chain stay visable ,also seems to be missing some chain rings


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2016)

This has been for sale quite a few times , not too expensive either but not a bargain


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAMBERT-F...576028?hash=item3f6b9090dc:g:SbIAAOSw9N1VkwXx


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Three local to me:
> 
> Let's start with the cheap one - £40 start for a 531ST frame/fork flat bar Dawes. If SWMBO had any interest in bikes this'd be for her:



It sold for £56, which was a bit over the £54 I'd originally bid and decided against as I've no space. That for me is a bargain.


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2016)

I know I have a soft spot for Carlton's but noooooooooo!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unique-pr...on-bike-/331988954843?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2016)

This looks nice but pricey for sure


https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/george-evans-vintage-road-bike-/1191507916


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> I know I have a soft spot for Carlton's but noooooooooo!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unique-pr...on-bike-/331988954843?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> Shaun


You'd need a soft spot somewhere in the middle of your head to buy that! "Unique" yes, tasteful, NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Oct 2016)

If anyone is located near Sutton In Ashfield, Nottinghamshire. (It's too far for me.)

Two potentially excellent Road Bikes that need investigating. £150 each. (no pictures)

J F Wilson
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/115601543/j-f-wilson-road-bike.html

Bob Jackson
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/115601514/bob-jackson-road-bike.html


----------



## davidphilips (4 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> You'd need a soft spot somewhere in the middle of your head to buy that! "Unique" yes, tasteful, NOOOOOOOOOO!



agree with you mikey and dont really like all the gold but if the 1,5 was missing i would be tempted buy it.


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> If anyone is located near Sutton In Ashfield, Nottinghamshire. (It's too far for me.)
> 
> Two potentially excellent Road Bikes that need investigating. £150 each. (no pictures)
> 
> ...



Both 17" frames apparently

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

another nice small one here again a good price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262629711951?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> another nice small one here again a good price
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262629711951?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


V.tidy, shame it's oop north I might have a very short buyer for that


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> V.tidy, shame it's oop north I might have a very short buyer for that



Take your other half for a weekend away to Liverpool job sorted


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Oct 2016)

Vintage Mercian £150 needs a lot of work.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-M...284630?hash=item2cb364bcd6:g:ltQAAOSwTA9X7YiA


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> another nice small one here again a good price
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262629711951?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



Yes, a very good bike, but too small for me, but I'm tempted by the high quality of the components, Shimano 600 Arabesque, Brooks saddle.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, a very good bike, but too small for me, but I'm tempted by the high quality of the components, Shimano 600 Arabesque, Brooks saddle.



i would do the same if nearer or postage offered


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2016)

Talking of if small bikes, here's a 1979 Carlton Professional which has had mudguard eyes brazed onto the portacatena dropouts, slightly overpriced but it is a Carlton / Raleigh Pro.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STUNNING-...585121?hash=item58e4d98ea1:g:wlQAAOSwknJX0WbU






Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (6 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Talking of if small bikes, here's a 1979 Carlton Professional which has had mudguard eyes brazed onto the portacatena dropouts, slightly overpriced but it is a Carlton / Raleigh Pro.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STUNNING-...585121?hash=item58e4d98ea1:g:wlQAAOSwknJX0WbU
> 
> ...


I reckon that's a 'wrong un', specifically the over BB cable runs would suggest an earlier frame ( it is a Raleigh certainly) but the paintjob is wrong to my eyes, A frame like that would have a metal 'headbadge' so it's almost certainly a tarted up Raleigh.


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2016)

My 1983 Carlton Pro has over BB cable runs . You are right, it's been messed around with but underneath it's still a Carlton / Raleigh Pro.  

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Talking of if small bikes, here's a 1979 Carlton Professional which has had mudguard eyes brazed onto the portacatena dropouts, slightly overpriced but it is a Carlton / Raleigh Pro.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STUNNING-...585121?hash=item58e4d98ea1:g:wlQAAOSwknJX0WbU
> 
> ...


ah yes I recognise that fence, been watching a couple of his frames all summer, hoping they might finally drop in price; no joy yet


----------



## davidphilips (7 Oct 2016)

sjsc frame , these are the sister ship of thorn, £69 or best offer and 14 for post. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322283517160?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2016)

this likes nice just a shame re the seized seat post

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Al-Carter...328246?hash=item33c085d476:g:T3QAAOSw4shX3sQU



davidphilips said:


> sjsc frame , these are the sister ship of thorn, £69 or best offer and 14 for post. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322283517160?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



thats been going for a while


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Oct 2016)

Sorry if this has already been posted, but what a lovely looking bike!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=182307191553&globalID=EBAY-GB 

And also this:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322285135206&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Oct 2016)

Also a potential source of spares or a restoration project for..... £10!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252576841691&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Oct 2016)

WTF?:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=302098487691&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2016)

I suppose it bears a passing resemblance...






Shaun


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Oct 2016)

I've just never seen one before, so thanks


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2016)

Paris Galibier is a 50 throwback, like the Thanet Silver light.







Condor now have the rights to build the Galibier if memory serves.

Shaun


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2016)

Never seen one of these before

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Team-Rale...638404?hash=item1c722d0944:g:95AAAOSwNRdX-o46






Shaun


----------



## scarygerbil (10 Oct 2016)

seen this and even though i usually like falconsi think it looks nicer than the normal Raliegh
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282212116564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> WTF?:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=302098487691&globalID=EBAY-GB





midlife said:


> I suppose it bears a passing resemblance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol is this the same one that's been on ebay all summer? Looks like he'd be better off trying to sell it to Damien Hirst


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Never seen one of these before
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Team-Rale...638404?hash=item1c722d0944:g:95AAAOSwNRdX-o46
> 
> ...


Seriously cool! I'd want to build it though, instantly reducing its value to zero


----------



## dim (10 Oct 2016)

*1982 KOGA MIYATA Gents Racer Aero-Luxe 60cm Shimano 600 AX components -£400 buy it now*
*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1982-KOGA...700161?hash=item4b094eb481:g:lH4AAOSwknJXxyrp





*
I had a Koga Miyata RoadChamp .... superb ride and was sad when I sold it, but it was one size too big for me


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Oct 2016)

dim said:


> *1982 KOGA MIYATA Gents Racer Aero-Luxe 60cm Shimano 600 AX components -£400 buy it now
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1982-KOGA...700161?hash=item4b094eb481:g:lH4AAOSwknJXxyrp
> 
> ...


Very nice - a lot of money though


----------



## midlife (10 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Very nice - a lot of money though



I once had a look at buying that aero Shimano stuff for a TT build and the prices made my nose bleed..... maybe £400 is a reasonable price?

Shaun


----------



## dim (10 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Very nice - a lot of money though



don't know.... I sold mine for £700 .... they are highly collectable in the USA. Mine weighed under 9kg and had the standard wheels etc ....

main thing is that the ride is superb. Some are fetching £1250 on ebay Germany. I also owned a 1980's Condor with Shimano Golden Arrow Groupset.... Nice fast bike and similar

However, If I had to choose between the Miyata and the Condor, I would choose the Miyata .... it was quicker, looked nicer, rode smoother and I was faster on it


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Oct 2016)

might be worth it but it's still a lot of money!


----------



## Cycleops (11 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Paris Galibier is a 50 throwback, like the Thanet Silver light.
> 
> Condor now have the rights to build the Galibier if memory serves.
> 
> Shaun



Can't imagine why they'd want to though.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I've just never seen one before, so thanks


It reminds me of the saying. " Measure twice, cut once".


----------



## Cycleops (11 Oct 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It reminds me of the saying. " Measure twice, cut once".



Or running out of the correct tubing when doing a repair.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Oct 2016)

Vintage 1950-60's Viking, £50 near Manchester. (23inch 531 frame?)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...d-bike-mudguard-good-woring-order-/1192897483


----------



## davidphilips (11 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Vintage 1950-60's Viking, £50 near Manchester. (23inch 531 frame?)
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...d-bike-mudguard-good-woring-order-/1192897483


looks like a brooks saddle, and the lug work, great buy for someone.


----------



## davidphilips (11 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Seriously cool! I'd want to build it though, instantly reducing its value to zero


 lol mikey its at £41 and will perhaps rise, at that price i dont think i would want to even open the box.


----------



## Nibor (11 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> lol mikey its at £41 and will perhaps rise, at that price i dont think i would want to even open the box.


there is a Bianchi one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Team-Bian...70857b3&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=122174638404


----------



## pubrunner (11 Oct 2016)

Here's a good-looking bike and not expensive :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Mer...643994?hash=item3d279d95da:g:hGEAAOSwdIFXyY1q


----------



## midlife (11 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> might be worth it but it's still a lot of money!



Cost of keeping two eldest at uni for about 10 days...

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Cost of keeping two eldest at uni for about 10 days...
> 
> Shaun


Thank gods I've only got one at uni then! 
BTW did I mention I;m a cheapskate?


----------



## DCLane (13 Oct 2016)

I like it when something's poorly titled, but is this really a 531 frame? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/classic-bicycle-/331997951009


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> I like it when something's poorly titled, but is this really a 531 frame? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/classic-bicycle-/331997951009




looks very clean


----------



## midlife (13 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> I like it when something's poorly titled, but is this really a 531 frame? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/classic-bicycle-/331997951009



Nope IMHO.

Shaun


----------



## davidphilips (13 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> I like it when something's poorly titled, but is this really a 531 frame? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/classic-bicycle-/331997951009


nice looking lugs, looks like someone has made the classic mistake of lifting the bike by the leather saddle, easy to do but not easy to forget.


----------



## mikeymustard (14 Oct 2016)

Interesting Rudge here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950-Rudg...102854?hash=item4d4ca10546:g:0DEAAOSw8gVX8Vis not really my thing but if it was closer I might've given it a looksy


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Interesting Rudge here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950-Rudg...102854?hash=item4d4ca10546:g:0DEAAOSw8gVX8Vis not really my thing but if it was closer I might've given it a looksy



shame its losts its headbadge , to far away for me


----------



## Poacher (14 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> I like it when something's poorly titled, *but is this really a 531 frame?* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/classic-bicycle-/331997951009


Any reason why it wouldn't be? Elswick made some decent frames back in the day. Would any frame maker use such good-looking lugs and dropouts on gas-pipe tubing? I'd be willing to take that at face value, especially at £25 (at time of writing).


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2016)

I was outbid on this.....






Pongo built Paramount.... anybody on here get it?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> I was outbid on this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not me but i did keep an eye on it 

i like this but not local enough etc etc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRIAN-WIL...058775?hash=item2cb3cc1a57:g:l9AAAOSw4shX-V9t


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> not me but i did keep an eye on it
> 
> i like this but not local enough etc etc
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRIAN-WIL...058775?hash=item2cb3cc1a57:g:l9AAAOSw4shX-V9t



Another gem from the 70's 

Shaun


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2016)

Been watching this for curiosity only as it's been sold for £800 plus but been relisted yet again..

"Less than common prugnat lugs" apparently ....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EPHGRAVE-...KE-/142148001527?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368







Shaun


----------



## davidphilips (15 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Been watching this for curiosity only as it's been sold for £800 plus but been relisted yet again..
> 
> "Less than common prugnat lugs" apparently ....
> 
> ...


sold for £800? may be a great buy for £80 but £800, really like vintage bikes but if i had to pay £800 for a frame it would need to be something like a baines.


----------



## dim (15 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Been watching this for curiosity only as it's been sold for £800 plus but been relisted yet again..
> 
> "Less than common prugnat lugs" apparently ....
> 
> ...


this one has been listed on ebay since January .... I live in Cambridge so check the local listings often


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Oct 2016)

If my research is right (a quick peruse of the '88 catalogue ) this would appear to be an almost complete 653 record ace moderne, only missing its wheels (obvs) and the sante biopace chainset.
And its paintjob and stickers 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-RALEIGH-753-Racing-Bike-Frame-70s-WORKSOP-BUILT-Shimano-600-Cinelli-Bars-/311719928969?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202351%26meid%3De0be66a043134aa89280477519ac9ec7%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D142148001527&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## scarygerbil (15 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> If my research is right (a quick peruse of the '88 catalogue ) this would appear to be an almost complete 653 record ace moderne, only missing its wheels (obvs) and the sante biopace chainset.
> And its paintjob and stickers
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-RALEIGH-753-Racing-Bike-Frame-70s-WORKSOP-BUILT-Shimano-600-Cinelli-Bars-/311719928969?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202351%26meid%3De0be66a043134aa89280477519ac9ec7%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D142148001527&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



was keeping an eye on it myself and ready for it to go for silly money


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Oct 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> was keeping an eye on it myself and ready for it to go for silly money


oops sorry @scarygerbil - very nice bike with some different paint on it


----------



## scarygerbil (15 Oct 2016)

no problem its probaly too big for my small legs go for it


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Of any use to anyone?

A Dawes, a Holdsworth, a Humber and a Vindec:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291910555612&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2016)

this is a BIG bargain

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/....-near-cambridge-delivery-possible/1193921962


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> this is a BIG bargain
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/....-near-cambridge-delivery-possible/1193921962



Pictures postage stamp size on this tablet but us that a Raleigh Royal?

Shaun


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Ohh la LA!!:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1906-HARR...712cee&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=19&sd=322285135206


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

More!:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-190...d74dc21&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=361748721849


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Even more:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/groovydub...id=1110402852637&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Fixer upper anyone?? :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Antique-B...id=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=361748721420


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Much in 'Damand' apparently:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Antique-Bicycle-Bike-Early-20th-Century/331975899886?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39012&meid=082a859c862f45ec9adf4bc60c6c98db&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=182306194555


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Fixer upper anyone?? :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Antique-BICYCLE-1890-collectible-VINTAGE-push-bike/182306194555?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39012&meid=16d0cd5c5bdb474ab141e204cc0cab58&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=361748721420



chains a bit slack


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Pictures postage stamp size on this tablet but us that a Raleigh Royal?
> 
> Shaun



i thinks it a royal , must admit i am tempted just for the parts


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> chains a bit slack



You think? I'm unsure.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Oh and I found a bike from 1928 that had an oval chainring, but I cannot find it now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Gotta beat the clock, only 6mins to go!:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Selbach-V...id=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=es&sd=182306194555


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Nice if it only goes for £15.....:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222277036752&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

And, a 'Mighty Hurlcules':

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hercules-...a97ceaa&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=222277036752


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Pictures postage stamp size on this tablet but us that a Raleigh Royal?
> 
> Shaun


Touriste; still a nice frame though


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2016)

What's stopping this one selling? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-C...039227?hash=item568ecdcbfb:g:MDAAAOSwAuZX3XtJ
Is it the chainstay (probably just surface rust but he hasn't provided a pic of it)? Otherwise a nice Carlton badged 501 frame - is it the same as the Sirocco perhaps? I really liked the one I had: no mudguard eyes and very racy geometry. This also has [mostly] golden arrow


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Oct 2016)

This could be bike bargain of the day.
Raleigh Record Ace Moderne. 653 Tubes, 1989?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322289107177?rmvSB=true


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> This could be bike bargain of the day.
> Raleigh Record Ace Moderne. 653 Tubes, 1989?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322289107177?rmvSB=true



Nice, 3-400 quid would turn that into a lovely bike.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2016)

£151 - absolute steal! I thought about it, but didn't! TBH I thought it was gonna go for more than that


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2016)

3 bikes from one seller local to me and collection only:

1930's Royal Enfield:






1940's Rudge Whitworth:






Old shop bike:


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> £151 - absolute steal! I thought about it, but didn't! TBH I thought it was gonna go for more than that



So did I, the Record Ace Moderne was the top of the range 1989 Raleigh racer, 653 tubes, Shimano Sante group set (higher quality than the 600 group set) and made by the Special Products Division. A rarely seen, great bike of the late 1980's.

Being listed wrongly as a Road Ace Moderne didn't help bidders, I didn't bid, it was too small for me, I'm 24inch frame. If it was 24inch I would have bid.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> 3 bikes from one seller local to me and collection only:
> 
> 1930's Royal Enfield:
> 
> ...




i like that Rudge shame about the carriage


----------



## Nibor (18 Oct 2016)

Cheap
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112170286437?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Not sure it is what he says though as the interwebs says it should have a double down tube.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Oct 2016)

Nibor said:


> Cheap
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112170286437?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> Not sure it is what he says though as the interwebs says it should have a double down tube.



I am not convinced by that, aside from the obvious the head tube and dropouts look wrong as well.


----------



## Nibor (18 Oct 2016)

It seems the genuine ones had a paint job too it is far too plain for a Colnago IMHO still cheap for a titanium bike though


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2016)

local to me and i like it 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282223253176?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

but not at that price


----------



## T4tomo (18 Oct 2016)

Tis very nice, but yes slightly toppy in price if it needs new cables tyres etc. And has some rust pitting.


----------



## Venod (18 Oct 2016)

Nibor said:


> Not sure it is what he says though as the interwebs says it should have a double down tube.



Wikipedia suggests the the dual down tube frame was called Bi- Titan and the Titanio was a single down tube frame with a steel fork, (but it is Wikipedia so who knows)


----------



## Venod (18 Oct 2016)

Seems it was called a Monotitan, here is a picture of a painted one,seems the eBay seller was correct in suggesting the person who said it was not a Colnago do more research.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> local to me and i like it
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282223253176?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> but not at that price



I think the "Hinault" name adds to the price...........

What about this currently at £34:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Interesti...044221?hash=item1eba535c7d:g:f7YAAOSwxKtYBoQl


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I think the "Hinault" name adds to the price...........
> 
> What about this currently at £34:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Interesti...044221?hash=item1eba535c7d:g:f7YAAOSwxKtYBoQl




a lot of ifs and buts on that one


----------



## midlife (19 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I think the "Hinault" name adds to the price...........
> 
> What about this currently at £34:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Interesti...044221?hash=item1eba535c7d:g:f7YAAOSwxKtYBoQl



What an odd collection of bits... love the stem which may be older than me....or maybe not quite lol

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> a lot of ifs and buts on that one


More ifs than buts, but interested at around £34, 2hr drive to Llandrindod Wells.............

(£100 my max bid)


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> More ifs than buts, but interested at around £34, 2hr drive to Llandrindod Wells.............



Thats fair enough then , think it might go to 125 though at least


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Oct 2016)

Raleigh Randonneur for sale here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...433250?hash=item1eba1c4322:g:8yMAAOSwPCVYAkDw no bids on it yet


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Oct 2016)

Get a new chain, etc, and....

There are some other nice things for sale too:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122185025006&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Raleigh Randonneur for sale here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...433250?hash=item1eba1c4322:g:8yMAAOSwPCVYAkDw no bids on it yet







Very nice bike, at a good price, it's worth a drive to Spalding.....


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Very nice bike, at a good price, it's worth a drive to Spalding.....



just over the hour for me


----------



## midlife (21 Oct 2016)

Not really my area of expertise but I think this is a Puch Mistral Ultima ..... way back when I used to come across the odd really nice Puch among the dross....






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262682455321?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Raleigh Randonneur for sale here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...433250?hash=item1eba1c4322:g:8yMAAOSwPCVYAkDw no bids on it yet



Somebody out bid me and pinched my bargain


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Not really my area of expertise but I think this is a Puch Mistral Ultima ..... way back when I used to come across the odd really nice Puch among the dross....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quality frame, might keep a lookout on that one!


biggs682 said:


> Somebody out bid me and pinched my bargain


someone got a real bargain there, didn't they (wasn't me )


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Not really my area of expertise but I think this is a Puch Mistral Ultima ..... way back when I used to come across the odd really nice Puch among the dross....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just seen a Mistral SE on local gumtree


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Just seen a Mistral SE on local gumtree



That's unusual, not a common bike. I had to put a bid on the eBay one, would have been rude not to 

Steyr -Daimler also did an upmarket bike with a funny name. Can't remember exactly, seem to remember it came in black....... going to have to Google it as its annoying me I can't remember. 

Shaun


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2016)

Vent Noir...






Sorry it was Austro -Daimler.

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Vent Noir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm "black wind" - sounds lovely!


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Mmm "black wind" - sounds lovely!



The sound made by people who bought it and realised it had absolutely zero braze ons ! ..... 1974-5 style lol

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> The sound made by people who bought it and realised it had absolutely zero braze ons ! ..... 1974-5 style lol
> 
> Shaun


 very nice though. Is that black dura ace?


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2016)

Yep, black Dura Ace. There was no black rear mech with "Dura Ace" on it when launched so the crane mech was "blacked" up to complete the set.

The black hubs also came along a little later along with a black Dura Ace rear mech and the very rare black brake levers.

The chainrings came drilled from the factory but were not real holes just half way into the metal. They also made plain black undrilled rings which were much cheaper. 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> That's unusual, not a common bike. I had to put a bid on the eBay one, would have been rude not to
> 
> Steyr -Daimler also did an upmarket bike with a funny name. Can't remember exactly, seem to remember it came in black....... going to have to Google it as its annoying me I can't remember.
> 
> Shaun


Hope you get it @midlife i got mine  

see another Aende on e bay although small in size not convinced


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Hope you get it @midlife i got mine
> 
> see another Aende on e bay although small in size not convinced



His one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-Aende-...521066?hash=item3f6d78022a:g:m5EAAOSwpLNYB6Ez

Yep, quite small. A lot more convincing than the white one, this one drilled as per a later Pongo frame with no chainstay bridge.

Did you get the Gumtree Mistral ?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> His one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-Aende-...521066?hash=item3f6d78022a:g:m5EAAOSwpLNYB6Ez
> 
> ...



Thats the one 

And yes i did will post some pics 2moro

Another nice Puch on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/80s-Vinta...168023?hash=item3f6d44d857:g:KZsAAOSw8gVYA-dO


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Another nice Puch on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/80s-Vinta...168023?hash=item3f6d44d857:g:KZsAAOSw8gVYA-dO


That's not bad, Oxford isn't a million miles away from me. I don't know if it's just cos it's all black but it even seems to have a certain "Teutonic" look about it!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That's not bad, Oxford isn't a million miles away from me. I don't know if it's just cos it's all black but it even seems to have a certain "Teutonic" look about it!


Looks dark red to me....


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Looks dark red to me....


lol did I mention I was colour blind? Red just doesn't stand out for me


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Oct 2016)

...but also there's something very "workmanlike" about it. Probably just me then


----------



## midlife (23 Oct 2016)

Back in the 70's Puch bought a job lot of purple metallic paint and used it for a decade 

Shaun


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> lol did I mention I was colour blind? Red just doesn't stand out for me



It is a very dark metalic (possibly) cherry/plum red. Still pretty nice looking though, yes, I ageee with you, it does look the part and is a lovely colour to boot!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

Just think of Kirsch (which I know they make in the south) when relating it to being Teutonic and dark cherry red! 

As for it looking workmanlike, yes it does, but it could now also double as your pub bike too!! 


Seriously though, it is one handsome machine!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh and I found a bike from 1928 that had an oval chainring, but I cannot find it now.



Found it

A possitive snip at £2,500!  but then, it is very rare apparently and it looks like the model, or a similar version was used in Le Tour de France in the '20s!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361773571746&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Back in the 70's Puch bought a job lot of purple metallic paint and used it for a decade
> 
> Shaun



I thought it was black and i dont have any black bikes @mikeymustard


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

Seriously though, if I won the lottery then I'd buy that BLACK 1928 Lucifer (above.... Or is it below?) just for the hell of it!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

Or maybe you want a bike to rest your gun in whilst you go for a sunday run!:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WW1-RALEIGH-MILITARY-MODEL-with-Rifle-Fittings-1913-Vintage-Antique-Bicycle-WWI/361773572047?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=37123&meid=84cf6f0dce344c6c8bb91303734de22d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=361773571746


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> I thought it was black and i dont have any black bikes @mikeymustard



Just had another look and its Purple , i dont have any Purple bikes either


Mad Doug Biker said:


> Or maybe you want a bike to rest your gun in whilst you go for a sunday run!:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WW1-RALEIGH-MILITARY-MODEL-with-Rifle-Fittings-1913-Vintage-Antique-Bicycle-WWI/361773572047?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=37123&meid=84cf6f0dce344c6c8bb91303734de22d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=361773571746



can you imagine shooting that as you rode along !!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Just had another look and its Purple , i dont have any Purple bikes either
> 
> 
> can you imagine shooting that as you rode along !!!



It would be a challenge accuracy wise, but I bet nobody would bother you! 

Cycling along saying

'I don't see what people are complaining about, all the cars give me PLENTY of room!!'


----------



## davidphilips (24 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Or maybe you want a bike to rest your gun in whilst you go for a sunday run!:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WW1-RALEIGH-MILITARY-MODEL-with-Rifle-Fittings-1913-Vintage-Antique-Bicycle-WWI/361773572047?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=37123&meid=84cf6f0dce344c6c8bb91303734de22d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=361773571746



now that would be a great way of stopping cars passing to close and at the same time spreading cycle awareness,yes i think drivers would start to show a bit more respect to cyclists if a few bikes like this where in use even if it where just a few bikes with cyclists going to clay pigeon sport with real shotguns


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2016)

Nice and local this one plus seller has a couple more , not sure about this one but for £50 its not bad

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391602788125?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Thats fair enough then , think it might go to 125 though at least



ended up at £156


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Oct 2016)

This one was at £100, it is now at £90..... Maybe the seller will finally see sense and bring the price down to something more sensible, I mean, I know it is from *1921* and all, but still, all I really see is a source of spares sadly (short of a major restoration, which I am strangely tempted at) and rather rusty spares at that!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142158007495&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Oct 2016)

Meanwhile, this one appears to be preserved under a layer of grease/crap, you wouldn't think it is meant to be blue under all that.
I'd so love to get some degreaser/or something similar and a cloth and see how well it cleans up, not to mention removing the surface rust!

That is just crying out for a bloody good clean, it's almost sore to look at!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152291524507&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Nice and local this one plus seller has a couple more , not sure about this one but for £50 its not bad
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391602788125?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


I prefer the Raleigh Criterium he's got, looks quite tidy


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I prefer the Raleigh Criterium he's got, looks quite tidy



its more original for sure as the Dawes looks a bit of a mix


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> its more original for sure as the Dawes looks a bit of a mix


Well judging by the cabling around the BB I'd say the double crank looks a bit of an afterthought! And if it came out of the factory like that then they should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Well judging by the cabling around the BB I'd say the double crank looks a bit of an afterthought! And if it came out of the factory like that then they should be ashamed of themselves


That was quite normal back in the day.


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2016)

Seen this locally: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mountain-bike-/322293662839







It's old-ish and retro. Oh, and I forgot to tell anyone


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Seen this locally: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mountain-bike-/322293662839
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely colour that!


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Lovely colour that!



I'm picking it up tomorrow afternoon - hopefully it's as described.


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2016)

I've not come across an 'Ottadini' before - this looks a bit different: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-racing-bike-/232123866050






Can't find much on them but this thread from CC suggests a frame-builder in Sunderland.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Oct 2016)

This looks interesting, a 1930s Czech made *Bata Mas* (read the description) with twin tubing around the frame.

£275 for something a bit different from the usual UK made stuff and which should really be in a museum apparently:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171966430397&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2016)

i like the colour scheme on this Trek 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-girl...377530?hash=item23756485fa:g:JgIAAOSwdzVXo5aP


----------



## davidphilips (25 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i like the colour scheme on this Trek
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-girl...377530?hash=item23756485fa:g:JgIAAOSwdzVXo5aP


 could not see many cyclists over take that fit young cyclist, perhaps a lot of car drivers driving even closer to that bike and cyclist,


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> could not see many cyclists over take that fit young cyclist, perhaps a lot of car drivers driving even closer to that bike and cyclist,


 its just that shade of blue i like as well 

sorry if this or the first post offends anybody


----------



## Cycleops (25 Oct 2016)

Hell no!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Oct 2016)

I have looked long and hard at that picture and I still can't see any bike.

...... Maybe they should have been better off listing it as a novelty lady shaped bike rack for parking your front wheel in?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Oct 2016)

My big brother had one of these back in the day. This one is in amazing condition!:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272423627486&globalID=EBAY-GB

The same seller is also selling this funny little thing:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-1980...142776?hash=item3f6dbe87b8:g:6CcAAOSwNRdYA1tN


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Oct 2016)

And......

*WOW*, it is still in it's packaging!! :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...143027?hash=item3f6dbe88b3:g:BQEAAOSwy5ZXBq9b


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And......
> 
> *WOW*, it is still in it's packaging!! :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...143027?hash=item3f6dbe88b3:g:BQEAAOSwy5ZXBq9b


  It can stay in it's packaging for me, that should be posted in the 'You're having a Giraffe' thread


----------



## davidphilips (26 Oct 2016)

love the blue just the shoes dont seem right even if they do go with the tyres and wheels.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> It can stay in it's packaging for me, that should be posted in the 'You're having a Giraffe' thread



I guess it has never even been ridden.... Poor thing, it's still a Virgin!! 

To me it should be in a museum somewhere or with a true collector now, and I guess the seller thinks the same - He doesn't want it spoiled now, not after 40ish years.


----------



## scarygerbil (26 Oct 2016)

sorry if this or the first post offends anybody[/QUOTE]
no offence here I quite like trek bikes


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Oct 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> sorry if this or the first post offends anybody





> no offence here I quite like trek bikes



It offended me TERRIBLY!!

So much so in fact that I forgot to say in a fit of horror!!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It offended me TERRIBLY!!
> 
> So much so in fact that I forgot to say in a fit of horror!!


There, there Doug,


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i like the colour scheme on this Trek
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-girl...377530?hash=item23756485fa:g:JgIAAOSwdzVXo5aP



I prefer an old Raleigh:
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/I4wAAOSwV0RXrCyl/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I prefer an old Raleigh:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/I4wAAOSwV0RXrCyl/s-l1600.jpg


My new Avatar, thanks Guy.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I prefer an old Raleigh:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/I4wAAOSwV0RXrCyl/s-l1600.jpg


chains a bit slack


----------



## macp (26 Oct 2016)

Its just a box nothing in it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specializ...610048?hash=item33c000cd00:g:skMAAOSwIgNXmx-e


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2016)

Be thankful that this Woodrup is too big for me or I'd not be posting it: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIGINAL-...BIKE-WITH-CAMPAGNOLO-DERAILLEUR-/162256125701


----------



## midlife (27 Oct 2016)

Not too big for me but a bit after my time....just 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Be thankful that this Woodrup is too big for me or I'd not be posting it: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIGINAL-...BIKE-WITH-CAMPAGNOLO-DERAILLEUR-/162256125701



that looks nice and wood go with Woody nicely


----------



## Poacher (27 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Be thankful that this Woodrup is too big for me or I'd not be posting it: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIGINAL-...BIKE-WITH-CAMPAGNOLO-DERAILLEUR-/162256125701


Judging from the close-up pic of the 531 sticker, the RH gear changer may have rabies. Just sayin....


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2016)

Thought it might be spit and polish solution, but looking at the last pic of the RD, I think it's soap suds, I'm pleased to say


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Be thankful that this Woodrup is too big for me or I'd not be posting it: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIGINAL-...BIKE-WITH-CAMPAGNOLO-DERAILLEUR-/162256125701







Fantastic bike, anyone guess what size this is?

I'd say 23inch c-t Seat tube. Maybe smaller.


----------



## Poacher (27 Oct 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Thought it might be spit and polish solution, but looking at the last pic of the RD, I think it's soap suds, I'm pleased to say


That's a relief! Do you reckon there's enough coiled cable for a tandem rear changer? Oh, and since nobody's said it so far, chain looks a bit slack!


GuyBoden said:


> Fantastic bike, anyone guess what size this is?
> 
> I'd say 23inch c-t Seat tube. Maybe smaller.


I'd say you're pretty much spot on. Maybe smaller, but not by much. Worth more than the current £100, but plenty of time to go yet.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Oct 2016)

Raleigh Gemini Trail (Hybrid) probably 1989/90




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-G...344738?hash=item21194c3222:g:91QAAOSwImRYDPHw
I have one of these Hybrid type Raleigh bikes, but not in as good condition as this one. This is a newer model with a few better components than my bike. It's similar to a lightweight Tourer frame.

They are a good inexpensive winter bike, especially when they sell at a very low price.

Just look at the spec:
Raleigh Gemini Trail XC
58cm centre to centre both, top tube and seat tube.
Reynolds 531 tubing frame and 525 forks.
Triple biopace 28,38,48 chainset
Shimano exage brakes, mechs and wheels.
Rapid fire shifters, gears need tuning.
Schalbe marathon 700x28 tyres.
99p starting bid.
Cash on collection only.
Ripley, Derbyshire.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Raleigh Gemini Trail (Hybrid) probably 1989/90
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats nice


----------



## midlife (27 Oct 2016)

Missed out on the 531 Puch, never mind there's more 70's stuff out there 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Missed out on the 531 Puch, never mind there's more 70's stuff out there
> 
> Shaun


so true just keep looking


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2016)

love this one and its local

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barry-Chi...577445?hash=item3f6dc529a5:g:B84AAOSwzaJX4-z7


----------



## Cycleops (29 Oct 2016)

Never heard of Barry Chick before but looks nice. Thought Dunstable was some way from you.


----------



## midlife (29 Oct 2016)

Barry Chick made some classy frames. Many with other people's name on them....I'd love to own one. This one has the sought after panto work as well. 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Never heard of Barry Chick before but looks nice. Thought Dunstable was some way from you.



Dunstable is just under the hour but collection is from Wellingborough 



midlife said:


> Barry Chick made some classy frames. Many with other people's name on them....I'd love to own one. This one has the sought after panto work as well.
> 
> Shaun




i think it might go out of my budget , as reserve not met yet


----------



## midlife (30 Oct 2016)

Just noticed, the Chick "frame" comes with quite a bit attached. Might go for quite a bit more as its nice stuff. I wonder if a magnet will stick to the pedal spindles?



Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (31 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Just noticed, the Chick "frame" comes with quite a bit attached. Might go for quite a bit more as its nice stuff. I wonder if a magnet will stick to the pedal spindles?
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun


Interesting gear cable stops brazed to the head tube; I've never seen anything like that before


----------



## pubrunner (31 Oct 2016)

This frame is so rare, it comes into hen's teeth category :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-SB...wx2dYFQY0&clk_rvr_id=1117152639916&rmvSB=true

This bike is not quite as rare, but has a high quality frame and are only very rarely seen for sale :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Queree...wo4pYFdL1&clk_rvr_id=1117180121382&rmvSB=true


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Interesting gear cable stops brazed to the head tube; I've never seen anything like that before



Didn't make reserve


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Raleigh Gemini Trail (Hybrid) probably 1989/90
> 
> 
> 
> ...








It sold for £43.66, someone got a good bike at a bargain price...............................

Lightweight 531 frame


----------



## simon.r (2 Nov 2016)

More modern than many on this thread, but at £40 this has to be a real bargain for someone who lives closer to Maidstone than I do:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mans-adul...215713?hash=item3f6d829ba1:g:g74AAOSwImRYCH7H


----------



## midlife (2 Nov 2016)

simon.r said:


> More modern than many on this thread, but at £40 this has to be a real bargain for someone who lives closer to Maidstone than I do:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mans-adul...215713?hash=item3f6d829ba1:g:g74AAOSwImRYCH7H



I've got two Ridgebacks in the garage, completely unglamorous but never let me down ....

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2016)

simon.r said:


> More modern than many on this thread, but at £40 this has to be a real bargain for someone who lives closer to Maidstone than I do:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mans-adul...215713?hash=item3f6d829ba1:g:g74AAOSwImRYCH7H


I'd say it was a bargain but for one thing, it's an Aluminium frame (not a Tange CrMo like my 'Adventure' is)


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Nov 2016)

simon.r said:


> More modern than many on this thread, but at £40 this has to be a real bargain for someone who lives closer to Maidstone than I do:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mans-adul...215713?hash=item3f6d829ba1:g:g74AAOSwImRYCH7H



Posh Shimano Nexave? Inner tubes, 2 for £20.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> I've got two Ridgebacks in the garage, completely unglamorous but never let me down ....
> 
> Shaun



I've a Ridgeback in the kitchen, completely unglamorous . . . frequently lets herself down, by stealing any unattended food. However, she is good at deterring pilferers, purloiners, prowlers, cat burglars, footpads, muggers, robbers and Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## midlife (2 Nov 2016)

pubrunner said:


> I've a Ridgeback in the kitchen, completely unglamorous . . . frequently lets herself down, by stealing any unattended food. However, she is good at deterring pilferers, purloiners, prowlers, cat burglars, footpads, muggers, robbers and Jehovah's Witnesses.



Gratuitous picture of a Ridgeback puppy 






Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Nov 2016)

pubrunner said:


> I've a Ridgeback in the kitchen, completely unglamorous . . . frequently lets herself down, by stealing any unattended food. However, she is good at deterring pilferers, purloiners, prowlers, cat burglars, footpads, muggers, robbers and Jehovah's Witnesses.


My cousin had a ridgeback with some sort of growth hormone problem, looked like a cross between a dog and a donkey! My cuz who was over 6ft used to call in our local for a pint when he took him out for a walk, but if the dog decided to carry on his walkies he had to leave his pint cos the dog was so strong.


----------



## Chris S (7 Nov 2016)

There's a Hercules Balmoral in the Birmingham 13 area with a starting bid of £50. It looks like it's got a new stainless steel wheelset, that's worth more than £50 alone.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...9094912&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=152309205887


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Nov 2016)

I thought this Barry Hoban with 531CS frame/501 forks may be nice for someone.
£100 buy it now or make an offer.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322320337764&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Nov 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> I thought this Barry Hoban with 531CS frame/501 forks may be nice for someone.
> £100 buy it now or make an offer.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322320337764&globalID=EBAY-GB


Tempting...


----------



## midlife (7 Nov 2016)

Talking of riders ......there's a Hugh Porter branded frame on the bay at £115. Just can't make up my mind about it.

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Talking of riders ......there's a Hugh Porter branded frame on the bay at £115. Just can't make up my mind about it.
> 
> Shaun


Lovely, shame about the lack of provenance


----------



## midlife (7 Nov 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Lovely, shame about the lack of provenance



Yep, having his name on it doesn't mean it's one of his personal frames..


Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Yep, having his name on it doesn't mean it's one of his personal frames..
> 
> 
> Shaun



and the same goes for the Barry Hoban as well


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2016)

Any idea which year/model this Peugeot is? It baffles me - a mix of Shimano 600 and newer 105, looks early 90's:


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> and the same goes for the Barry Hoban as well


True, but there are plenty of examples of Barry Hoban branded bikes around, while the seller of the other bike claims it to be Hugh Porter's personal ride, and as such, probably unique. That's quite a leap of faith when the provenance is claimed to've been lost!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Any idea which year/model this Peugeot is? It baffles me - a mix of Shimano 600 and newer 105, looks early 90's:



looks like a commette model or the death bike


----------



## dim (8 Nov 2016)

Specialized Transition TT Bike with Spare Wheels £425 Buy it Now

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specializ...688677?hash=item2ef585e5e5:g:-NQAAOSwAuZX6owt






if I had a spare bit of cash, I would buy it and resell it on ebay for between £900 -£1200 .... 
I've seen these sell for close to £2000

I have one with drop bars and a full Campy Chorus Groupset ..... these are very quick


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> looks like a commette model or the death bike



Thanks - I've done some digging and it'll be the Galaxie version since it's Shimano equipped. And yes, the 'death bike'.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> Specialized Transition TT Bike with Spare Wheels £425 Buy it Now
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specializ...688677?hash=item2ef585e5e5:g:-NQAAOSwAuZX6owt
> 
> ...



You would be incredibly lucky to resell for anything close to that. I would even say that it is overpriced compared to similar like http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specialized-Transition-Comp-Road-and-Triathlon-Bike-/152209511161


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> Specialized Transition TT Bike with Spare Wheels £425 Buy it Now
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specializ...688677?hash=item2ef585e5e5:g:-NQAAOSwAuZX6owt
> 
> ...




its that time of year again


----------



## dim (8 Nov 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> You would be incredibly lucky to resell for anything close to that. I would even say that it is overpriced compared to similar like http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specialized-Transition-Comp-Road-and-Triathlon-Bike-/152209511161



no .... check this: (these are ones that sold)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...&LH_Sold=1&_nkw=specialized+transition&_sop=3


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Nov 2016)

I know the seller is in Italy but the seller ships internationally and has excellent feedback.
Looks a lovely retro Italian bike with no reserve.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322316261067&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> no .... check this: (these are ones that sold)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...&LH_Sold=1&_nkw=specialized+transition&_sop=3


A very nice Spesh Transition but this is an older Ally frame, the sold ones you have shown are newer model carbon frames.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - I've done some digging and it'll be the Galaxie version since it's Shimano equipped. And yes, the 'death bike'.



Yeah but, no one ever died did they? The recall was in the US and designed to prevent litigation "just in case"

I would guess 1988/89, as that was when I got my Comette


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> no .... check this: (these are ones that sold)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...&LH_Sold=1&_nkw=specialized+transition&_sop=3



A big difference between the S-Works with decent kit and the Comp with a miss mash from the parts bins.


----------



## rrarider (8 Nov 2016)

I'd heard of death cleats but not a death bike till now. A quick Google search turned up this 
http://www.neilslade.com/Papers/bikeofdeath.htm
which is funny.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2016)

rrarider said:


> I'd heard of death cleats but not a death bike till now. A quick Google search turned up this
> http://www.neilslade.com/Papers/bikeofdeath.htm
> which is funny.



not sure how many actually fell apart


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2016)

An old Norman road bike - needing restoration though. Have a look at the crankset:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> An old Norman road bike - needing restoration though. Have a look at the crankset:



Just love that chain ring!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> An old Norman road bike - needing restoration though. Have a look at the crankset:



Very nice indeed


----------



## Poacher (9 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> An old Norman road bike - needing restoration though. Have a look at the crankset:


Lovely! Described as "circa 1960s" - I would have guessed earlier than that?


----------



## scarygerbil (9 Nov 2016)

its pre 1961 as that's when the factory shut down.
the gear set is worth over £100 on their own


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2016)

This has me thinking but with a full to the brim garage and 1 at the lbs i have no more room 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162275831065?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Venod (11 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> This has me thinking but with a full to the brim garage and 1 at the lbs i have no more room



19 gears, hows that work.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2016)

Afnug said:


> 19 gears, hows that work.


i think they must be including the manual push it along the road one ????


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2016)

Afnug said:


> 19 gears, hows that work.



Currently my Secteur has 19 gears - 1-10 then 12-20. Someone (  ) has left the chain too short to get all 20 working on a 28 cassette *


* I didn't _need_ an 11th gear anyway


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> This has me thinking but with a full to the brim garage and 1 at the lbs i have no more room
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162275831065?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



just been having a closer look at this and i cant understand or fathom out the clip affair on the headset , any ideas ?


----------



## midlife (11 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> just been having a closer look at this and i cant understand or fathom out the clip affair on the headset , any ideas ?



Funny sort of bag holder?

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Nov 2016)

It's certainly a bit of a beast. I think the professional quality photos really show it off


----------



## davidphilips (12 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> just been having a closer look at this and i cant understand or fathom out the clip affair on the headset , any ideas ?



maybe just a type of lock nut if theres a threaded headset?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950s-R-J...240870?hash=item360d0dc7a6:g:rlsAAOSw4GVYLsqU

nice R.J Quinn frameset


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2016)

sure @DCLane has this group in his watching pile

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-bikes-/291942920862?hash=item43f927729e:g:xeMAAOSwHMJYKiCV


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> sure @DCLane has this group in his watching pile
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-bikes-/291942920862?hash=item43f927729e:g:xeMAAOSwHMJYKiCV



These 4 bikes have been on sale a few times - they all look in poor condition unfortunately.


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2016)

A 531-framed Raleigh for £99 BIN or offer:


----------



## DCLane (23 Nov 2016)

Only £10 for what I _think_ is a 3-speed Raleigh Hustler:


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Only £10 for what I _think_ is a 3-speed Raleigh Hustler:


That looks a lot like my bike from 73.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2016)

Does anyone know what an Auto Moto cycle is? I think it is French. There was a very, very, very, very, rusty frame in an auction which didn't sell and may be put in again. It had pretty steering tube lugs shaped like a 3 leaf clover and head badge.


----------



## Salar (23 Nov 2016)

If a bike frame shape something like a Velosolex?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2016)

British version, of a similar idea

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1949-Troj...08c734&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=11&sd=281845352158


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Only £10 for what I _think_ is a 3-speed Raleigh Hustler:


Worth a tenner for the shortie mudguards.


----------



## Salar (23 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> British version, of a similar idea
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1949-Trojan-Mini-Motor-Cyclemotor-On-1954-Raleigh-Bicycle-Barn-Find-To-Restore/272451784444?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38661&meid=1e8cdcc45ca74bf38b2309263008c734&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=11&sd=281845352158



I've seen a few add on petrol set ups for bikes for sale on Amazon, not sure what the DVLA and Mr Plod would have to say though as it would be a motorised vehicle.

There was a D.I.Y petrol powered Raleigh Twenty on the Raleigh Twenty forum and there is always the Raleigh Wisp.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2016)

This one from Finland is my favourite,


View: https://youtu.be/B6n0op0sLPA


----------



## Salar (23 Nov 2016)

Clever, very Mad Max, but I think I'd fit a solid rear tyre!


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2016)

Closing tonight and currently £20 - what appears to be a 1958 Rudge De-luxe:


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Nov 2016)

Columbia Low Pro Bike, frame made in Worksop by ex Carlton team. £250 BIN

Reynolds 753r frame,700c wheel, some campag parts, shimano 105 rear dérailleur.

A very interesting high quality bike.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-L...ubing-Columbia-Shimano-Mavic-24-/332042965119


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Nov 2016)

British Eagle Touring Bike

One of Frank Clements Factory bikes?

531 frame, Brooks saddle. Canti brakes.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/British-E...eynolds-531-Frame-Brookes-Saddle/152324801533





It's not the Touristique model.


----------



## midlife (26 Nov 2016)

Looks similar though . Anything that came from Brigg was a "box of chocolate" moment like Forrest Gump .....

Shaun


----------



## midlife (26 Nov 2016)

Nice looking bike (the Columbia lo pro) built by Dave Marsh's mob so certainly well put together, very interesting  Riding it would cripple me though!

I never knew they were 753 certified.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Columbia Low Pro Bike, frame made in Worksop by ex Carlton team. £250 BIN
> 
> Reynolds 753r frame,700c wheel, some campag parts, shimano 105 rear dérailleur.
> 
> ...




Its buy it now has been going , sure it was £450 at one stage . I fancy trying a lo pro one day

now this looks nice although fairly modern @booze and cake dont look

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302143830731?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


----------



## Poacher (27 Nov 2016)

Raleigh Record Ace with unusual gearing - close ratio double chainrings, three-speed rear derailleur, five-speed Sturmey-Archer hub. Currently £43.72 with 8 hours to go. Well worth it for the frame alone. Here.


----------



## Poacher (27 Nov 2016)

If you can drag your eyes away from the deepest.....rear.....brake.....ever, this otherwise nondescript beast has Suntour Superbe front and rear derailleurs.
Very tempting at just £38 with a bit over 6 hours to go.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2016)

Poacher said:


> If you can drag your eyes away from the deepest.....rear.....brake.....ever, this otherwise nondescript beast has Suntour Superbe front and rear derailleurs.
> Very tempting at just £38 with a bit over 6 hours to go.



just a shame its not more local


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Nov 2016)

Poacher said:


> If you can drag your eyes away from the deepest.....rear.....brake.....ever, this otherwise nondescript beast has Suntour Superbe front and rear derailleurs.
> Very tempting at just £38 with a bit over 6 hours to go.





biggs682 said:


> just a shame its not more local



It's local for me, so I'll put in a bid, but do I have enough room for another bike in the garage.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> It's local for me, so I'll put in a bid, but do I have enough room for another bike in the garage.



of course you do


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2016)

The buy it now has come down , still unsure re the headclip arrangement

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162275831065?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2016)

a nice Gary Fisher here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gary-Fish...818556?hash=item2a75bb0a3c:g:T5QAAOSwj85YNc5U


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2016)

This seller always has some very nice frames

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-N...580257?hash=item5b2f3d7321:g:alkAAOSwa~BYOJw4


----------



## midlife (29 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> This seller always has some very nice frames
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-N...580257?hash=item5b2f3d7321:g:alkAAOSwa~BYOJw4



Yep, sells some nice kit . I have bought a few bits and pieces but always on BIN. The auctions usually start at a low price and go for more than I want to pay so to avoid disappointment I don't bid.

Well wrapped and on time so if there is something you like then jump in 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Nov 2016)

I like the look of this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-rare-Raleigh-Rapier-racing-bike-vintage-leather-saddle-frame-GB-road/252659122251?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38661%26meid%3Dfaeac8a35f3f4b9989fd104f48ae735e%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D2017317674904

1960s or is it early 70s?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I like the look of this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-rare-Raleigh-Rapier-racing-bike-vintage-leather-saddle-frame-GB-road/252659122251?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38661%26meid%3Dfaeac8a35f3f4b9989fd104f48ae735e%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D2017317674904
> 
> 1960s or is it early 70s?




i would suggest 70's but hubs and calipers and poss brooks saddle should all have date codes on them never mind the frame number

nice colour either way , saddle might be salvageable 

slightly pricey i reckon


----------



## midlife (30 Nov 2016)

753 Bob Jackson for £160 for the frame and fork ....might take an offer but collection from Sale only 







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jacks...23c5ccf&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=262739000550

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> 753 Bob Jackson for £160 for the frame and fork ....might take an offer but collection from Sale only
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not c;ose enough for me


----------



## scarygerbil (4 Dec 2016)

seen this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-road...326364?hash=item282578339c:g:yigAAOSw5cNYPsNs looking at the pics i think its 531 not 501 pity its the wrong side of london for me


----------



## midlife (4 Dec 2016)

Lost track of time and missed this MKM.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Lost track of time and missed this MKM.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-MKM-VINTAGE-WHITE-531-RACING-FRAME-RE-PAINTED-GREAT-/112220512642?ul_ref=http:+rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11001.m43.l1123/7?euid=ee7c9ac9bf1f435482c056d638a8be95&bu=43150695756&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.co.uk%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D112220512642&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11001.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&nma=true&si=KEkFPmlSNp4Aa1awxKi2uwvoBBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Shaun


that looked nice shame about the pics


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> seen this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-road...326364?hash=item282578339c:g:yigAAOSw5cNYPsNs looking at the pics i think its 531 not 501 pity its the wrong side of london for me



or is it the Penn in Wolverhampton ?


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2016)

Clean looking Cougar (?)

99 pence start....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...528788?hash=item2a76ba0494:g:3rIAAOSwEzxYR~yl





















Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Clean looking Cougar (?)
> 
> 99 pence start....
> 
> ...



that is nice and Derby is not too far away either


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> seen this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-road...326364?hash=item282578339c:g:yigAAOSw5cNYPsNs looking at the pics i think its 531 not 501 pity its the wrong side of london for me




Having checked with the seller its Penn in Buckinghamshire


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Dec 2016)

A Reynolds framed Bob Jackson needing TLC.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=182381985613&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> A Reynolds framed Bob Jackson needing TLC.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=182381985613&globalID=EBAY-GB



Ooh - that's opposite my son's school! Must not add to 'watch list' .... must not add ... oops!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2016)

DCLane said:


> Ooh - that's opposite my son's school! Must not add to 'watch list' .... must not add ... oops!



very nice too


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2016)

could be a bargain or 2 on gumtree

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike/1204026002

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-giant-racer-bike-hi-ten-classic/1203846927

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-ernie-clements-road-bike-can-deliver/1203752295

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-for-sale/1204092793


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2016)

this looks interesting but cant find any info

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351928550022?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## midlife (11 Dec 2016)

Carlton Professional in team silver lustre...A Raleigh Pro in different clothes.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Carlton-531-racing-bike-frame-/222342722360?&_trksid=p2056016.l42





Shaun


----------



## midlife (11 Dec 2016)

Here's a Carlton Professional in anger.....






Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Carlton Professional in team silver lustre...A Raleigh Pro in different clothes.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Carlton-531-racing-bike-frame-/222342722360?&_trksid=p2056016.l42
> 
> ...



@Spokesmann its fairly local to you as well


----------



## simon.r (11 Dec 2016)

Old Super Galaxy currently at £200, seller will post for £24.50. Finishes tonight (Sunday): 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322349462701

I've been umming and ahing about a bid on this, but have decided not to. Seems a good price?


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Dec 2016)

A rather nice Campag equipped Raleigh Dyna Tech in Huddersfield.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252677979565&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Dec 2016)

A 531 Dave Rayner, looks like shimano 105 spec with decent Mavic wheels although they are not a matching pair, the front looks new. Same seller as above in Huddersfield.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252677966710&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2016)

This looks a bit different 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-K...019178?hash=item1c779f656a:g:e2gAAOSw4GVYRH0z


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> This looks a bit different
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-K...019178?hash=item1c779f656a:g:e2gAAOSw4GVYRH0z



That is an understatement.


----------



## midlife (12 Dec 2016)

Kestrel was the first all carbon bike if memory serves....front fork on that ebay bike is an abomination..............






shaun


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Kestrel was the first all carbon bike if memory serves....front fork on that ebay bike is an abomination..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yours looks better than mine


----------



## midlife (12 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> yours looks better than mine


Stock photo 

I wonder how much the reserve is on that ebay Kestrel?

Shaun


----------



## Daddybus (14 Dec 2016)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132032305928
This is local to me..looks a bit of a daunting project! I've never heard of royal imperial... anyone? Looks 60's with those GB syncrons.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2016)

Daddybus said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132032305928
> This is local to me..looks a bit of a daunting project! I've never heard of royal imperial... anyone? Looks 60's with those GB syncrons.



Yeah this popped up on my Facebook earlier today.

Certainly a project


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2016)

Daddybus said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132032305928
> This is local to me..looks a bit of a daunting project! I've never heard of royal imperial... anyone? Looks 60's with those GB syncrons.


If that Lycett saddle is OK then the rest of the bike is free.


----------



## midlife (14 Dec 2016)

Carlton Professional went for 38 quid....... someone got a bargain!

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Dec 2016)

This looks like a Terry Dolan built Cougar bike with good components. Late 1980's?.
£62 with just two days to go, but too small for me.......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...s-Frame-Cinelli-Bars-Shimano-105/182380528788


----------



## midlife (14 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> This looks like a Terry Dolan built Cougar bike with good components. Late 1980's?.
> £62 with just two days to go, but too small for me.......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...s-Frame-Cinelli-Bars-Shimano-105/182380528788



See post #1432 on the previous page 

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> See post #1432 on the previous page
> 
> Shaun



Sorry, I didn't read your post, I've been on my hols, so I'm just catching up, it's a nice bike, probably worth a double post........


----------



## midlife (14 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Sorry, I didn't read your post, I've been on my hols, so I'm just catching up, it's a nice bike, probably worth a double post........



Yup . Really nice bike.. like the song about New York, so good to name it twice 'D

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Dec 2016)

1980's RRA here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-2...655951?hash=item3ad3b0650f:g:e6oAAOSwux5YPcN3
£125 - relatively good price for London


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Dec 2016)

Please help, I'm trying not to buy this Raleigh Road Ace. One of my all time fav Raleigh production bikes.
Full Shimano 600 Tri colour set. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...lete-Shimano-600-6400-Tri-Color-/222333661963






Edit: It's been with drawn from sale on Ebay.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Please help, I'm trying not to buy this Raleigh Road Ace from Poland for £210 + £30 postage. One of my all time fav Raleigh production bikes.
> Full Shimano 600 Tri colour set.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...lete-Shimano-600-6400-Tri-Color-/222333661963



@GuyBoden its christmas treat yourself it looks nice


----------



## raleighnut (17 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Please help, I'm trying not to buy this Raleigh Road Ace from Poland for £210 + £30 postage. One of my all time fav Raleigh production bikes.
> Full Shimano 600 Tri colour set.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...lete-Shimano-600-6400-Tri-Color-/222333661963


----------



## wheresthetorch (17 Dec 2016)

If only I lived nearer Cambridgeshire - looks a real bargain. 

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132031379391


----------



## scarygerbil (18 Dec 2016)

looks interesting
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142214074967?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2016)

Wish i was nearer to Rochdale for this 1 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201752388303?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Wish i was nearer to Rochdale for this 1 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201752388303?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



Wow, what a bike!, a Gazelle for £150, is Father Christmas giving presents away. 

But, alas, it's too small for me, I'm over 6 foot..........


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Dec 2016)

An interesting looking Freddie Grubb here for someone Surrey-based
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-G...242819?hash=item1a2237f743:g:62wAAOSw-0xYTGEY
Possibly a mid '60s Super Routier?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Wow, what a bike!, a Gazelle for £150, is Father Christmas giving presents away.
> 
> But, alas, it's too small for me, I'm over 6 foot..........



and sold


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> and sold


not surprised


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Dec 2016)

One for you Francophiles, an old Peugeot here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL...3283585&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=201753730138


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2016)

This popped up earlier starting at £50 with a BIN of £250

now look

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122280398325?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> This popped up earlier starting at £50 with a BIN of £250
> 
> now look
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122280398325?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


Nice, probably worth it too (not for me though)


----------



## NeilM (22 Dec 2016)

Now up to a BIN of £650.

I think the seller just overpriced it.


----------



## midlife (22 Dec 2016)

Ian Banbury...My era....







Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Ian Banbury...My era....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you going to go for the bike ?


----------



## midlife (23 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> you going to go for the bike ?



I think I'll give it a miss. Was Ian Banbury Pro Pursuit Champion in 1984?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> I think I'll give it a miss. Was Ian Banbury Pro Pursuit Champion in 1984?
> 
> Shaun



Not when you google it


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2016)

Gumtree is cheaper 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201712910226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

than e bay 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...s-retro-fixed-gear-wheel-velodrome/1206427497

shame its not nearer that would go well with my Woodrup


----------



## midlife (23 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Gumtree is cheaper
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201712910226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...



Smart, and in white too  I see it has some BCF stickers on ot. My first car (mini van) for which I pad £29 was an ex-BCF car used to follow races.

Shaun


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2016)

I've not seen this listed to date: a 1980's Mike Kowal 531-frameset for £155


----------



## midlife (23 Dec 2016)

Good price for that, don't usually see his name on them as Autostrada churned them out for other bike shops.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2016)

DCLane said:


> I've not seen this listed to date: a 1980's Mike Kowal 531-frameset for £155



nice and local for @DCLane as well


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2016)

Heres a name not heard of before looks nice as well

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALBANNACH...382905?hash=item211cc1c9b9:g:1gQAAOSwGtRXwv2I


----------



## dim (23 Dec 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-roa...7c3f03c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=201712910226


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Heres a name not heard of before looks nice as well
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALBANNACH...382905?hash=item211cc1c9b9:g:1gQAAOSwGtRXwv2I



That's been perennially re-appearing all year but is slowing going down in price.


----------



## midlife (23 Dec 2016)

That Cinelli looks for all the world like a mid 60's Carlton Giro D'Italia 

Shaun


----------



## dim (24 Dec 2016)

not cheap, but a very rare and valuable bike:
*Rene Herse road bike 56 cm - £4,778.82*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rene-Hers...838985?hash=item1a2231cdc9:g:4rgAAOSwZQRYWQ2K*


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Dec 2016)

Quite a nice Diamant here, no mudguard eyes - with some pretty steep angles, but a middle order gear set http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-D...134078?hash=item4d5119e7fe:g:HjwAAOSwo4pYUo~8


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> That Cinelli looks for all the world like a mid 60's Carlton Giro D'Italia
> 
> Shaun



same seller has some others for sale that just dont look right



mikeymustard said:


> Quite a nice Diamant here, no mudguard eyes - with some pretty steep angles, but a middle order gear set http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-D...134078?hash=item4d5119e7fe:g:HjwAAOSwo4pYUo~8



sure looks nice


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2016)

some gumtree gems

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/concorde-astore-racing-bicycle/1207031061

and

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-racing-bike/1206945567

and 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bsa-tour-of-britain-cycle/1207195597


----------



## Chris S (28 Dec 2016)

A BSA Bermuda with rusty wheels. Yours for a measly £400.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1969-BSA-...636743?hash=item2a77fc1987:g:L1wAAOSwEzxYYq5J


----------



## Chris S (28 Dec 2016)

And the same muppet has a rusty Claude Butler for £350!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1956-Clau...613756?hash=item2a77fbbfbc:g:AIkAAOSw9GhYYql1


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2016)

Chris S said:


> And the same muppet has a rusty Claude Butler for £350!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1956-Clau...613756?hash=item2a77fbbfbc:g:AIkAAOSw9GhYYql1



ouch this looks better value

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-edition-21-speed-very-lightweight/1195196810

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Bicycle-1985-/262772137826?hash=item3d2e709f62:g:dwgAAOSwXeJYMuQK


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2016)

Todays finds are

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Freccia-V...263920?hash=item41bac3bb70:g:TU4AAOSwHMJYGM8h

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-1...165307?hash=item237a25fcfb:g:PTAAAOSw5cNYY-Bx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-58c...810005?hash=item43faef8515:g:nMEAAOSwA3dYUmw7

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980S-Ori...082791?hash=item43fb9b8767:g:jV4AAOSwZQRYYs5v


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Todays finds are
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Freccia-V...263920?hash=item41bac3bb70:g:TU4AAOSwHMJYGM8h
> 
> ...



I like the Harry Hall.
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980S-Original-paint-Harry-Hall-racing-bike-/291984082791


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I like the Harry Hall.
> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980S-Original-paint-Harry-Hall-racing-bike-/291984082791


 was just about to say the same thing , shame its a big'un (and it's the wrong end of the M6)!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2016)

I have a soft spot for these retro Giants , just a shame this one is too far away

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182396991497?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## scarygerbil (30 Dec 2016)

this might be of interest to you sun collectors
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-collectors-sun-bicycle-1951-cyclemaster/1207604859


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Dec 2016)

Chrome Carlton
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/carlton-vintage-racing-bike/182403736919?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2016)

Nice Raleigh Classic here going cheep 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-C...985776?hash=item465b085e30:g:ACkAAOSw241YXXVF

and a nice trek

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-470-...868655?hash=item56929bc1af:g:EYcAAOSwZQRYZWmh


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Nice Raleigh Classic here going cheep
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-C...985776?hash=item465b085e30:g:ACkAAOSw241YXXVF
> 
> ...


the Raleigh looks more like a tourer that's been 'hybridised' with flat bars/revoshift.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

This is a nice rare Dawes Kingpin for those that like the 20 inch wheelers. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262784768212


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Jan 2017)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=311769065695&globalID=EBAY-GB 
Ends very soon and certainly not the best looked after but still a cheap Specialized Sirrrus, size Large in Hampshire.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2017)

Carlton Cyclone 5 for £50 start but looks pretty unused: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARLTON-CYCLONE-5-/172473036670


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2017)

And to go to the other end of the spectrum: a 1962 Bob Jackson, 531 frame with Campag setup for a £350 start price which may be limited due to a poor title


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ouch this looks better value
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Bicycle-1985-/262772137826?hash=item3d2e709f62:g:dwgAAOSwXeJYMuQK



looks like somebody took my advice

a nice one here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...647498?hash=item2a78488eca:g:hdwAAOSwo4pYaNT3


----------



## Tony Raynor (5 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> looks like somebody took my advice




Maybe I did


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2017)

Tony Raynor said:


> Maybe I did



tease


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jan 2017)

A nice Dave Yates, Reynolds 531 flat bar for sale in York.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222368351349&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jan 2017)

Two New Old Stock (NOS) step through frames Yorkshire. £25.
Ideal for building a bike with all the spare parts you have in your garage.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Two-vintage-ladies-Bike-bicycle-frames-21-New-Old-Stock-/172474243622


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Two New Old Stock (NOS) step through frames Yorkshire. £25.
> Ideal for building a bike with all the spare parts you have in your garage.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Two-vintage-ladies-Bike-bicycle-frames-21-New-Old-Stock-/172474243622




shame they are ladies frames , although i like the look of that blue one


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> looks like somebody took my advice
> 
> a nice one here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...647498?hash=item2a78488eca:g:hdwAAOSwo4pYaNT3


Someone might get a bargain there. Quite a modern colour if it's really a 50s bike


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Jan 2017)

A fairly tidy CB Majestique here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...960033?hash=item2efa4ebde1:g:2pkAAOSwopRYZ9f~ probably a bit overpriced though particularly since none of the gearing is original


----------



## Wolfie4560 (6 Jan 2017)

BIN at £115. Bargain for someone 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-R...851152?hash=item1c791a4d50:g:VgwAAOSw-0xYZnVr


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2017)

Wolfie4560 said:


> BIN at £115. Bargain for someone
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-R...851152?hash=item1c791a4d50:g:VgwAAOSw-0xYZnVr
> 
> View attachment 156453


Shame the rear mech is fubar'ed, nice bike otherwise.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2017)

Shame this local to me one is a bit small

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claude-butler-racing-bike/1209081790


----------



## dim (8 Jan 2017)

a raleigh chopper for £19 buy it now

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-C...657119?hash=item3ad706e79f:g:ceQAAOSw44BYcplC


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2017)

here you go

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-jaguar-racing-bike/1209321950

big bargain here 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-A...632225?hash=item1c79dd5361:g:BXEAAOSw5cNYcqAf


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2017)

what a treat here for somebody a bit more local 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/man-s-touring-road-bike-williams-531-24-inch-frame/1206692064


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Jan 2017)

Nice bike here not heard of Youngs before, some campag stuff too


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> what a treat here for somebody a bit more local
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/man-s-touring-road-bike-williams-531-24-inch-frame/1206692064


It's strange to think of Williams self-badging bikes - these days I wouldn't trust them to oil my chain! I had a Raleigh frame replaced under warranty in the early 90s and they forgot to tighten the stem so first corner I came to, I went one way and the handlebars went t'other 
Nice bike though, and it would be nice to "bring it home" to Cheltenham. Is the 531C sticker genuine? Competition on a tourer? I would've thought that would be a little delicate


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> It's strange to think of Williams self-badging bikes - these days I wouldn't trust them to oil my chain! I had a Raleigh frame replaced under warranty in the early 90s and they forgot to tighten the stem so first corner I came to, I went one way and the handlebars went t'other
> Nice bike though, and it would be nice to "bring it home" to Cheltenham. Is the 531C sticker genuine? Competition on a tourer? I would've thought that would be a little delicate



you see quite a few 531c's touring frame sets from about the same era


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> you see quite a few 531c's touring frame sets from about the same era


You're a wealth of knowledge Martin, I learn something new every day on this forum


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> You're a wealth of knowledge Martin, I learn something new every day on this forum



You are not alone, I learnt about campagnola pedals last night


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2017)

A steel Marin road bike has been high on my want list for years

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MARIN-BIKE-/152388238988?hash=item237b0bfe8c:g:RQYAAOSwImRYcmwZ


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Jan 2017)

Good, honest-looking bike; unlike the seller: that's a lot of bad feedback!


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Jan 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-J...66c6c92&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=302193488622 Nice little Jim Soens here




very tempted myself but it's a bit small


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Jim-Soens-racing-cycle/162353657888?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40794&meid=e3ec632f60454f36a6164920f66c6c92&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=302193488622 Nice little Jim Soens here
> View attachment 157460
> 
> very tempted myself but it's a bit small



be interested to hear what @Bill Soens would say about it


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2017)

Not familiar with the name but a good frame and what I can see looks a decent spec. Currently at £38, seller near Northampton, ends tonight.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=162349385470&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 157900
> Not familiar with the name but a good frame and what I can see looks a decent spec. Currently at £38, ends tonight.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=162349385470&globalID=EBAY-GB



trying asking seller questions .......


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> trying asking seller questions .......


Usually I would but It isn't for me, too far away and too big, I just thought someone on here may be interested.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Usually I would but It isn't for me, too far away and too big, I just thought someone on here may be interested.



she is a local seller to me and e bay wont let you ask questions for some strange reason so you cant check any details just got to go with what is mentioned 

i have bought a few bikes form her before and this one is in my watching pile for sure


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> she is a local seller to me and e bay wont let you ask questions for some strange reason so you cant check any details just got to go with what is mentioned
> 
> i have bought a few bikes form her before and this one is in my watching pile for sure


Apparently Diamant are a Belgium Brand their high end bikes had either 531 or Oria ( never heard of Oria) tubes. This one definately looks a good one, unfortunately the frame looks at least 56cm so too big for me.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> she is a local seller to me and e bay wont let you ask questions for some strange reason so you cant check any details just got to go with what is mentioned
> 
> i have bought a few bikes form her before and this one is in my watching pile for sure


I've just asked the seller some questions, I'll let you know if I get any answers before auction end.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> trying asking seller questions .......


Having looked closely at the pics it has Reynolds 531 frame & forks, 8 speed block with Dura Ace rear mech, Dura Ace seat post, the hoods look to say Dura Ace, Shimano 600 crank. I'm not familiar with the colour of the label on the wheels, they don't look like Mavic?
It looks like one of their pro machines, a cracking bike.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> she is a local seller to me and e bay wont let you ask questions for some strange reason so you cant check any details just got to go with what is mentioned
> 
> i have bought a few bikes form her before and this one is in my watching pile for sure



It's on mine but I'm not near there to collect for a while


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Having looked closely at the pics it has Reynolds 531 frame & forks, 8 speed block with Dura Ace rear mech, Dura Ace seat post, the hoods look to say Dura Ace, Shimano 600 crank. I'm not familiar with the colour of the label on the wheels, they don't look like Mavic?
> It looks like one of their pro machines, a cracking bike.





DCLane said:


> It's on mine but I'm not near there to collect for a while



bun fight then , my bid staked and not enough

with no answer re seat post being free etc etc i am not prepared to go any higher


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2017)

Personally I would always leave bidding until the last few seconds then bid your max, I find bidding early encourages more bidders.
Good luck, hope you get it. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2017)

Didn't bid but then found this - and popped in an early covering bid - which has just been beaten. I can't see this being _that_ popular? 

Horizon Kingfisher 531 frame / forks but no other details:


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> Didn't bid but then found this - and popped in an early covering bid - which has just been beaten. I can't see this being _that_ popular?
> 
> Horizon Kingfisher 531 frame / forks but no other details:
> 
> View attachment 158073


The tyres have been flat for a while (look at the front wheel) you'd think people would pump em up a bit before taking piccys.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Personally I would always leave bidding until the last few seconds then bid your max, I find bidding early encourages more bidders.
> Good luck, hope you get it. Let us know how you get on.



had to bid early as went out , only bid low due no answer from seller


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Jan 2017)

£30 bargain for someone on the south coast - bag's gotta be worth half that alone! http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bic...3A971ac07e1590a2a4c782af44ffc0a72a%7Ciid%3A11


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2017)

this looks good

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Sup...807938?hash=item25ccdcbb82:g:DZUAAOSwa~BYcluo


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> this looks good
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Sup...807938?hash=item25ccdcbb82:g:DZUAAOSwa~BYcluo


This too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Bik...244c893&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=162350807938


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jan 2017)

A nice looking Reynolds 531 Holdsworth ending in about 3 hours, current bid £42.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272514693665&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (15 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> This too
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Bike-Needs-New-Tyres-With-Stand/272514501933?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid=555012&algo=PW.MBE&ao=2&asc=40794&meid=6c839615fb2b499db50d1a82b244c893&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=162350807938



Certainly does 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> Certainly does
> 
> Shaun


I'm quite surprised it's still for sale tbh - those are 531 stickers I can see aren't they? Walsall is about a 3hr round trip for me unfortunately


----------



## midlife (15 Jan 2017)

Yep, it's a 531 sticker. No mudguard eyes, limited braze on's, fork rake,Cinelli MC crown, headbadge and long point lugs mean it's towards the top of the marque. Cable guides over the BB put it 70's to early 80's so in good nick. The name Atlantis rings a bell but not sure why.

Anyway, worth 50 quid of anyone's money 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> Yep, it's a 531 sticker. No mudguard eyes, limited braze on's, fork rake,Cinelli MC crown, headbadge and long point lugs mean it's towards the top of the marque. Cable guides over the BB put it 70's to early 80's so in good nick. The name Atlantis rings a bell but not sure why.
> 
> Anyway, worth 50 quid of anyone's money
> 
> Shaun


Yeah, spotted the lack of mg eyes and thought of you lol


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2017)

Fairly sure this is an Eddy Merckx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Find-Racer-Bike-/142245308876?hash=item211e7b29cc:g:c7QAAOSw241Yehu3

and a nice Raleigh Granada

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-5...188504?hash=item48978c2158:g:RhgAAOSwA3dYejnE


----------



## scarygerbil (15 Jan 2017)

a pure rat bike?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIND-MINI-MOULTON-BIKE-/122311468038?hash=item1c7a54e406


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Fairly sure this is an Eddy Merckx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Find-Racer-Bike-/142245308876?hash=item211e7b29cc:g:c7QAAOSw241Yehu3


Sold already!


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> Yep, it's a 531 sticker. No mudguard eyes, limited braze on's, fork rake,Cinelli MC crown, headbadge and long point lugs mean it's towards the top of the marque. Cable guides over the BB put it 70's to early 80's so in good nick. The name Atlantis rings a bell but not sure why.
> 
> Anyway, worth 50 quid of anyone's money
> 
> Shaun



Would anyone like to take a guess on the size?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Sold already!



Must admit it does not surprise me



Milkfloat said:


> Would anyone like to take a guess on the size?



24" ish


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit it does not surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 24" ish


23.5" according to the catalogue

Edit: and there's a Dawes Sakae chainset to finish it off


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> 23.5" according to the catalogue
> 
> Edit: and there's a Dawes Sakae chainset to finish it off



Probably a bit small - I am 6'4". Ahh well, the search goes on.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> 23.5" according to the catalogue
> 
> Edit: and there's a Dawes Sakae chainset to finish it off


not a bad guess then


this is another nice one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-Spe...140046?hash=item1c7a4fe2ce:g:E1IAAOSwiONYQX3V


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2017)

if this was more local 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322392681909?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Jan 2017)

Here's a couple:

Carlton Courette mixte

LARGE Raleigh tourer not sure which model

Raleigh Clubman

And a Paganini dripping with campag


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Jan 2017)

And a very nice Peugeot here 
Can't work out the model (pugs are a mystery to me) but looks pretty high end


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> Carlton Courette mixte
> 
> ...


That Paganini looks class.


----------



## dim (17 Jan 2017)

I was searching ebay over the past few days for a new bike .... I've now bought one, but here are 3 (of many) that I had on watch list and that I thought were good deals (some are ending soon)

Cannondale R500 Caad 4 .... nothing special, and currently standing on £310 but has a full Campagnolo Record Groupset







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
De Rosa Planet Aluminium Road Bike Italian Retro Fixie Fixed Wheel

It's not a fixie .... it has a good groupset (most being Dura Ace):





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Final Reduction - Be Quick. Thorn Audax Racing Touring Cycle Bike


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> And a very nice Peugeot here
> Can't work out the model (pugs are a mystery to me) but looks pretty high end



I think it is a 1988 Aravis, at least the frame is, the components look like someone has raided a well-appointed parts bin.

http://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/Broc... UK Brochure/Peugeot 1988 UK Brochure Pg7.jpg


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Jan 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> I think it is a 1988 Aravis, at least the frame is, the components look like someone has raided a well-appointed parts bin.
> 
> http://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/Brochures UK/Peugeot 1988 UK Brochure/Peugeot 1988 UK Brochure Pg7.jpg


Yes that looks like it, especially with those shot in seat stays.
I'd like to think it hasn't so much had the parts bin raided - rather the bike has _evolved_ over a life of racing


----------



## dim (18 Jan 2017)

here's one for someone who has loads of cash .... I really like this one and If I win the Lotto tonight, I will buy it for the £2500 asking price:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132040824864?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

MELCHIORETTO COLUMBUS SL vintage italian road bike CAMPAGNOLO SUPER RECORD


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> here's one for someone who has loads of cash .... I really like this one and If I win the Lotto tonight, I will buy it for the £2500 asking price:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132040824864?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> ...


Now that is 'bike porn'


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Now that is 'bike porn'



Agreed. I was thinking "how much would I get for one of my children?"


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> here's one for someone who has loads of cash .... I really like this one and If I win the Lotto tonight, I will buy it for the £2500 asking price:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132040824864?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> ...



Nah! Chromovelato is too prone to scratching.....

Shaun


----------



## scarygerbil (18 Jan 2017)

just thinking i only need one of my kidneys


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Jan 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> That Paganini looks class.


Went for just over the ton. Someone got a bargain...


----------



## dim (19 Jan 2017)

a nice mixte: (needs a bit of work done such as sorting the mudguards, bar tape etc) ... £129 and no bids
RARE! Motobecane Super Mirage Mixte Early '80's Road Bike


----------



## netman (19 Jan 2017)

Interesting pre-war Sun...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-S...IE-/332097189159?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2017)

netman said:


> Interesting pre-war Sun...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-S...IE-/332097189159?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


Your end of the country @Spokesmann


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Regina-Sp...200588437?clk_rvr_id=1156229326841&rmvSB=true


https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-1970/1211501273


----------



## midlife (21 Jan 2017)

That gumtree 70's bike looks interesting 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> That gumtree 70's bike looks interesting
> 
> Shaun



That is what I thought shame not more local


----------



## dim (22 Jan 2017)

an unusual bike that could make a great shopping bike? .... £190 BIN

Rare vintage Swedish Kronan bike military bicycle


















add some old army canvas pannier bags such as these:


----------



## DCLane (22 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> Didn't bid but then found this - and popped in an early covering bid - which has just been beaten. I can't see this being _that_ popular?
> 
> Horizon Kingfisher 531 frame / forks but no other details:



Hopefully picking this up shortly ... which apparently is badged as an own brand from Two Wheels Good in Leeds, and old bike shop.


----------



## dim (23 Jan 2017)

Not cheap, but a collector's item and rare in this condition:

*Hetchins 1968 Magnum Bonum Curly Bike *
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hetchins-...401076?hash=item3d312348f4:g:hhgAAOSwo4pYgjVy*


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> Not cheap, but a collector's item and rare in this condition:


But apparently not that rare 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Curly-Het...fa3ef4a&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=262817401076
One for the lottery list methinks


----------



## dim (23 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> But apparently not that rare
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Curly-Hetchins-Vade-Mecum-24/172479421178?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40809&meid=8120ae05f59e4565b8222f1f7fa3ef4a&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=262817401076
> One for the lottery list methinks



Nah .... a lottery win and you could look at something like this (way overpriced though), but on my 'wish list' .... I'd pay £2800-£3500 for one in mint condition like this one:

*NOS De Rosa 35th anniversary with NOS Campagnolo 50th anniversary. Columbus SLX - £12,579.34*
*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302186507929?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649















*


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2017)

some local finds

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triumph-T...048080?hash=item3ad83e0bd0:g:f6AAAOSw44BYhRm~

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-M...601176?hash=item25cddcfa18:g:pxgAAOSw9GhYhLbS

and a couple for @midlife

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...887923?hash=item2efb8e1373:g:J-4AAOSwo4pYggWz

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-g...797165?hash=item5b322c70ad:g:k5AAAOSwLEtYg6q8


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jan 2017)

Nice Walvale here, for you collectors of "liverpoolia" - who says tyres are only flat at the bottom? 

Loving the drilliumed chainrings





OTOH no idea what this is but looks pretty racy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262816384430?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Nice Walvale here, for you collectors of "liverpoolia" - who says tyres are only flat at the bottom?
> 
> Loving the drilliumed chainrings
> View attachment 334947



i have asked re shipping as to far away but he says no


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i have asked re shipping as to far away but he says no


shame, is there no one on here that could help?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> shame, is there no one on here that could help?



Not asked, others on here have helped before.

But garage rather full at mo but can always make room for 1 more


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> but can always make room for 1 more


There's always room for something as nice as that Walvale - especially in what I'd call ideal condition: good clean and polish, and a bit of grease and that'll be bob on


----------



## midlife (26 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Nice Walvale here, for you collectors of "liverpoolia" - who says tyres are only flat at the bottom?
> 
> Loving the drilliumed chainrings
> View attachment 334947
> ...



Sakae Ringyo Royal LA5 Superlight if memory serves 

Shaun


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2017)

Vintage Harry Quinn might be worth a punt.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172501605553&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2017)

Another vintage Harry Quinn in Sheffield.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=132073283062&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (26 Jan 2017)

They look like "Falcon" Harry Quin bikes?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> There's always room for something as nice as that Walvale - especially in what I'd call ideal condition: good clean and polish, and a bit of grease and that'll be bob on



@mikeymustard i even thought about a surprise weekend in Blackpool as a treat ,but just too manic next couple of weeks


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @mikeymustard i even thought about a surprise weekend in Blackpool as a treat ,but just too manic next couple of weeks


lol nice romantic trip away - just you, the wife and the newly acquired racing bike!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> lol nice romantic trip away - just you, the wife and the newly acquired racing bike!



Been done before and bless her she has not grumbled either

We came back from a weekend in Bournemouth with the tandem which we took with us and 2 road bikes


----------



## davidphilips (26 Jan 2017)

cheap bikie in burmley £15 no bids as yet. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-m...679505?hash=item3f74276911:g:G7EAAOSw-0xYgXRf 

collection only pity.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2017)

nice dawes https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-cycle/1213111104


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Jan 2017)

Nice looking frame here
Can't find any info on Ampella but it's got all the right bits (or lack of them, when it comes to braze-ons )

Edit: I'm guessing that should be Ampell*o *not Ampell*a*


----------



## midlife (29 Jan 2017)

I almost bought this of LFGSS as it's smart and good value IMHO. However it's not my era as it has a braze on front mech........

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2017)

This looks nice https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/langdale-lightweight-reynolds-631/1213083969 although might be a bit pricey

And it looks bigger than a 52cm frame size

And this looks good as well

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ynolds-531-retro-vintage-road-bike/1212915447


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Jan 2017)

Small "RJ Quinn" bike, £60 in Manchester.
(Harry Quinn's Brother, I think?)
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike/1213402631


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Small "RJ Quinn" bike, £60 in Manchester.
> (Harry Quinn's Brother, I think?)
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike/1213402631
> View attachment 335490



very nice not local enough


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> And a very nice Peugeot here
> Can't work out the model (pugs are a mystery to me) but looks pretty high end


Business school 101: if you can't sell it for £150, then readvertise for £165!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vint...400001?hash=item5694121341:g:bLgAAOSwi0RXzcJX


----------



## DCLane (30 Jan 2017)

Sat in the 'frames' section is this Nigel Dean with a £25 start price, collection from Cambridgshire:


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> Sat in the 'frames' section is this Nigel Dean with a £25 start price, collection from Cambridgshire:
> 
> View attachment 335574


Ooh I like that - just the right side of gaudy lol
Too far away though


----------



## mikeymustard (31 Jan 2017)

A very nice Ellis Briggs here


----------



## mikeymustard (31 Jan 2017)

For those of us that don't think classic bikes should be really, _really_ old, a bit of a novelty - and somewhat of an ugly duckling IIH
reminds me of one of those fugly Airbus Belugas


----------



## mikeymustard (31 Jan 2017)

an eminently tidyable Claud - 1 bid of £50 with only a day and a bit to go. Shame about the photography; do people not want to sell their items?
And why would someone use a dodgy light clamp when there's a bracket braze-on just underneath?


----------



## Poacher (31 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> an eminently tidyable Claud - 1 bid of £50 with only a day and a bit to go. Shame about the photography; do people not want to sell their items?
> And why would someone use a dodgy light clamp when there's a bracket braze-on just underneath?


Love the "Item location: Norwich, Angola"!


----------



## Poacher (31 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A very nice Ellis Briggs here


...with a _very _distressed Campag chainset - what happened to that outer ring?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2017)

Poacher said:


> Love the "Item location: Norwich, Angola"!



yeah i noticed that as well


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jan 2017)

A nice Brian Rourke
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322408453506&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jan 2017)

A nice Concorde in Leeds.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172506358428&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 335640
> A nice Brian Rourke
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322408453506&globalID=EBAY-GB



that wont stay at that price for long



Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 335642
> A nice Concorde in Leeds.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172506358428&globalID=EBAY-GB




ooh very nice indeed

and this looks ok

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercury-R...f341771&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=172506358428


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A very nice Ellis Briggs here





Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 335642
> A nice Concorde in Leeds.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172506358428&globalID=EBAY-GB



 Will you lot stop adding bikes local to me


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> Will you lot stop adding bikes local to me


You have got enough bikes, stop being greedy!
Edit- why can't I post a smiley face?


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> You have got enough bikes, stop being greedy!
> Edit- why can't I post a smiley face?


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A very nice Ellis Briggs here



Nice, but with that paintjoc it looks more 80s than 70s


----------



## growingvegetables (31 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A very nice Ellis Briggs here


Damn and triple damn. Too small


----------



## midlife (31 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 335640
> A nice Brian Rourke
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322408453506&globalID=EBAY-GB



It doesn't have the usual Rourke seat stay wrapround, can anybody see what's panto'd on the seat stay cap?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> It doesn't have the usual Rourke seat stay wrapround, can anybody see what's panto'd on the seat stay cap?
> 
> Shaun


looks like the last 4 letters are glin so poss battaglin ?


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> It doesn't have the usual Rourke seat stay wrapround, can anybody see what's panto'd on the seat stay cap?
> 
> Shaun


It definitely doesn't say 'Rourke' it looks like 'Battaglin'?


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> It doesn't have the usual Rourke seat stay wrapround, can anybody see what's panto'd on the seat stay cap?
> 
> Shaun


It has the Reynolds 531 Respray stickers, I bet it's been rebadged 'Rourke'.
I've asked the seller the question, will let you know if I get a reply.
I've never seen downtube shifters attached to the frame in such a way.

*Edit-The owner has replied saying it is a Battaglin and he will be amending his description.


----------



## midlife (31 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> It has the Reynolds 531 Respray stickers, I bet it's been rebadged 'Rourke'.
> I've asked the seller the question, will let you know if I get a reply.
> I've never seen downtube shifters attached to the frame in such a way.



80's aero fad LOL

They were all at it 







Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> 80's aero fad LOL
> 
> They were all at it
> 
> ...



i doubt it made any difference


----------



## NeilM (1 Feb 2017)

Yeah, but I bet riders _thought_ it did, so it did.


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2017)

I was before aero.....I just drilled holes in everything Now *that* did work 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Feb 2017)

@Milkfloat 

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/02/gallery-a-tour-inside-the-brooks-saddle-factory/all/1


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> @Milkfloat
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/02/gallery-a-tour-inside-the-brooks-saddle-factory/all/1



I watched the TV program on Brooks a few months ago. Facinating stuff, but I don't think I will get one. I do need a large framed audax / tourer though, so I am always keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I watched the TV program on Brooks a few months ago. Facinating stuff, but I don't think I will get one. I do need a large framed audax / tourer though, so I am always keeping my eye on this thread.


Damn, that wasn't what I was trying to show you, I couldn't've copied the link 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ult...670707?hash=item237c9f4f73:g:m0IAAOSwUKxYjZoU


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Damn, that wasn't what I was trying to show you, I couldn't've copied the link
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ult...670707?hash=item237c9f4f73:g:m0IAAOSwUKxYjZoU



I am strangely drawn to that, I love the garish colours. So what can people tell me about it, I assume late 80s or early 90s and low spec? Maybe a 24" frame?


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Feb 2017)

A very nice Bottecchia in London (is this ok DC.Lane!) with no reserve. Columbus tubing, Zonda wheels & lots of Campag.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=232226213590&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Feb 2017)

With the wrap around seat stays it looks like a genuine Rourke this time. Based in Leicestershire there is no reserve.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282347439426&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## pubrunner (2 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 335881
> 
> 
> With the wrap around seat stays it looks like a genuine Rourke this time. Based in Leicestershire there is no reserve.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282347439426&globalID=EBAY-GB



Nice bike, with decent (matched) components.


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I am strangely drawn to that, I love the garish colours. So what can people tell me about it, I assume late 80s or early 90s and low spec? Maybe a 24" frame?


Reynolds 500 is basically plain gauge 501 so it's not gonna be the lightest frame, but then it's probably 25" or 25.5" so you're not going to want tinfoil tubes 
Components are okay nothing special but if the frame feels nice enough, bits can be updated or just improved. Garish is a bit harsh, how about charmingly 90s?


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Feb 2017)

Not so vintage but a nice retro Terry Dolan for £100 or best offer. Available in Leicester.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262835682418&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Feb 2017)

Here's a little gem that "needs some lovin' " (to paraphrase Otis Redding), Columbus frame, Omega Mistral groupset (rare? I've not seen any before).


----------



## midlife (4 Feb 2017)

Ofmega Mistral groupset was a mixed bag .... The crankset was a lovely creation but the plastic pink rear derailleur was just awful. Yup, pink lol

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Feb 2017)

Allsorts of colours according to Disraeli gears!


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Feb 2017)

Just stumbled across this - would need a bit of fettling, but well worth the effort. Only half an hour to go tho'...


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Feb 2017)

This looks interesting, never heard of 'MULLETT' but decent spec. Available from Bournemouth or courier.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252757958172&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (6 Feb 2017)

Mullet as in Mike Mullet I expect . 
I've seen that for sale before. 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2017)

if i had a bigger garage 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-concorde-columbus-campagnolo-road-bike-/1214969135


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> This looks interesting, never heard of 'MULLETT' but decent spec. Available from Bournemouth or courier.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252757958172&globalID=EBAY-GB





biggs682 said:


> if i had a bigger garage
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-concorde-columbus-campagnolo-road-bike-/1214969135



Both stunners, that Concorde seems cheap for what it is


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Both stunners, that Concorde seems cheap for what it is



it is and you never know


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it is and you never know


Only problem is the seller doesn't seem to have left any fettling to do on it


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Only problem is the seller doesn't seem to have left any fettling to do on it



even better i am not convinced they are tubs 
it would be ideal for @Milkfloat and he is local to it


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> even better i am not convinced they are tubs
> it would be ideal for @Milkfloat and he is local to it



I looked at it when you posted hoping it would be big enough - but at 6'4" I think it is going to be far too small


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Feb 2017)

This Colnago in Truro is mint and a work of art for sure. Beware seller has zero feedback.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192097709939&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2017)

Now that is pretttttttyyyyyy. Absolutely terrible advert for something so good. I am inclined to think it is not stolen by an opportunist because of the presence of bike stand, but I would certainly be asking lots of questions if I were to bid.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Now that is pretttttttyyyyyy. Absolutely terrible advert for something so good. I am inclined to think it is not stolen by an opportunist because of the presence of bike stand, but I would certainly be asking lots of questions if I were to bid.


I agree, you would mention each and every component and if you have one a brief history of its renovation. I would definately want to pay cash on collection too.


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I looked at it when you posted hoping it would be big enough - but at 6'4" I think it is going to be far too small


Yes, 58cm is gonna be way to small for you. The Dawes that you originally asked about (silver one, not the yellow/white)
is still unsold - finishes just before 2pm today. I asked the seller what size it was and he said 26" or 27"! I doubt it's that big but it must be at least 24" and possibly 25 1/4 ". Seller seemed quite friendly so unless someone's waiting til the last minute it might be worth going to have a look


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I looked at it when you posted hoping it would be big enough - but at 6'4" I think it is going to be far too small


Oh well


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2017)

Tonights finds

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Overburys...517841?hash=item2a7aa8ee51:g:I7sAAOSwjDZYmImE

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bicycle-/332116632098?hash=item4d53b1a222:g:XtMAAOSwImRYmG9X

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-But...121019?hash=item4b1151cdfb:g:ojQAAOSwnHZYlfcr

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-G...565476?hash=item237d54cf64:g:vyQAAOSwo4pYmJJP


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Tonights finds
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Overburys...517841?hash=item2a7aa8ee51:g:I7sAAOSwjDZYmImE
> 
> ...


Couple of corkers there 
That claud needs a fair bit of work, I hope his reserve isn't too high (bet it's close to his BIN!)


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Couple of corkers there
> That claud needs a fair bit of work, I hope his reserve isn't too high (bet it's close to his BIN!)


Apart from the colour, what has it got going for it?


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Apart from the colour, what has it got going for it?


Even that's not original! Just read the whole description: "and bike has been checked over by a bike mechanic" who probably said "it's f***ed mate"!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Even that's not original! Just read the whole description: "and bike has been checked over by a bike mechanic" who probably said "it's f***ed mate"!



nothing like being honest and that makes a change on e bay some times


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Even that's not original! Just read the whole description: "and bike has been checked over by a bike mechanic" who probably said "it's f***ed mate"!





mikeymustard said:


> Couple of corkers there
> That claud needs a fair bit of work, I hope his reserve isn't too high (bet it's close to his BIN!)


I like the last one, it reminds me of how they used to treat contestant's on Bulls Eye when they failed to win . Nothing like rubbing salt into the wounds!


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> nothing like being honest and that makes a change on e bay some times


Very true! If the front wheel _and _the bars are "Dali'd" does that mean it's been in a frontender?


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Feb 2017)

This is quite a pretty thing, looks good condition. I like the name


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Feb 2017)

And a vitus-framed motobecane from the same seller. Someone's obviously had a successful trip to France!


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Feb 2017)

Dawes Super Galaxy Tandem in Barnet.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122344936816&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> And a vitus-framed motobecane from the same seller. Someone's obviously had a successful trip to France!



they look like tubs and sprints to me



Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 336737
> Dawes Super Galaxy Tandem in Barnet.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122344936816&globalID=EBAY-GB



Bugger i was in barnet a couple of days ago


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Tonights finds
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Overburys...517841?hash=item2a7aa8ee51:g:I7sAAOSwjDZYmImE
> 
> ...



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bicycle-/332116632098?hash=item4d53b1a222:g:XtMAAOSwImRYmG9X


----------



## midlife (8 Feb 2017)

That was the one that caught my eye.....Shot in seat stays and no mudguard eyes 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2017)

Nice original BSA at auction house this morning, couldn't clean the hub up enough to see a date


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2017)

Gut call I'm going with Sixties?


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Feb 2017)

Raleigh Campagnolo Ti professional 531 steel frame 23inch/60cm £100, West Yorkshire 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...teel-aluminium-vintage-retro-forks/1211006058


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Nice original BSA at auction house this morning, couldn't clean the hub up enough to see a date
> 
> fetched £11 plus fees
> 
> View attachment 336832





Drago said:


> Gut call I'm going with Sixties?



thats were i was aiming as well


----------



## Chris S (9 Feb 2017)

A Raleigh with rod brakes for £40. For sale in Coventry.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-bike/1215329759


----------



## Chris S (9 Feb 2017)

And a Wayfarer for £50 from the same seller. The additional toggle chain on the non-drive side suggests that it's got a 5-speed hub.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-wayfarer-bike-/1215328354


----------



## Chris S (9 Feb 2017)

A Raleigh Superbe for a very reasonable £90 in Rubery, Birmingham.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-raleigh-superbe-roadster-vintage-bike/1213301607


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2017)

1st find of the day and look at those shot in rear stays

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...gged-weinmenn-barum-campagnolo-bg-/1215672077


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> 1st find of the day and look at those shot in rear stays
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...gged-weinmenn-barum-campagnolo-bg-/1215672077


good find!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> good find!



just a bit small for @Milkfloat


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> just a bit small for @Milkfloat



I did check it out 

Sooner or later something nice will turn up - I am in no huge rush. I am sure a 'future classic' late 70s early 80s bike will arrive - probably when I least expect it. i do appreciate everyone keeping their eyes open though.


----------



## midlife (10 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> just a bit small for @Milkfloat



Just a tad small for me too...........I'm a big fan of shot in seat stays 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Just a tad small for me too...........I'm a big fan of shot in seat stays
> 
> Shaun


and it looks like it has eyes on the rear drop outs


----------



## midlife (10 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> and it looks like it has eyes on the rear drop outs



As they say in Dragon's Den................I'm out 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> As they say in Dragon's Den................I'm out
> 
> Shaun


i am waiting for extra pics


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2017)

Todays best find so far is this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-T...165330?hash=item25cf53cbd2:g:50kAAOSwtfhYnb1k


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2017)

Another unknown maker from a seller i have dealt with

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-of-many-quality-bicycles-for-sale/1216065125


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Another unknown maker from a seller i have dealt with
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-of-many-quality-bicycles-for-sale/1216065125



Forks seem to be almost straight but have a gradual shallow rake. Bit "Mercian" like 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Forks seem to be almost straight but have a gradual shallow rake. Bit "Mercian" like
> 
> Shaun



its got a quality look about it for sure

and look at the size of rear cog


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Todays best find so far is this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-T...165330?hash=item25cf53cbd2:g:50kAAOSwtfhYnb1k



Nice, a 531c Banana..........


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Nice, a 531c Banana..........
> View attachment 337281



and a poss ex team bike @midlife


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Feb 2017)

One for the Dynatech 405 fans......
405 the Titanium.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-dyna-tech-titanium-bicycle/282357407649?_trksid=p2047675


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

Bill Philbrook, reputedly one of the best frame builders ever....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...014586?hash=item33c7d5dffa:g:SZ4AAOSw-0xYkHIm






Out of my league though...

Shaun


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2017)

but it must be worth every penny, it has the word " eroica " in the description


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> One for the Dynatech 405 fans......
> 405 the Titanium.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-dyna-tech-titanium-bicycle/282357407649?_trksid=p2047675
> View attachment 337284


I'd like a dynatech, only a 6hr round trip!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> 1st find of the day and look at those shot in rear stays
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...gged-weinmenn-barum-campagnolo-bg-/1215672077



seller sent me a pic of the bottom bracket shall and nothing to help

he claims a bicycle engineer from Rivendell that its 1970's or before,


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> its got a quality look about it for sure
> 
> and look at the size of rear cog



well the frame number looks like WK9004910 So a plane Jane Raleigh or Carlton


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> well the frame number looks like WK9004910 So a plane Jane Raleigh or Carlton
> 
> View attachment 337353



Yup, Worksop in origin. Forks are from a different stable thought 

Shaun


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2017)

A nice vintage Frank Herity in Manchester.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201817611329&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 337488
> A nice vintage Frank Herity in Manchester.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201817611329&globalID=EBAY-GB



Nice, but too small for me, I've got some bolt cutters for the mudguard stays, if he want to use them..............


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2017)

Raleigh Dyna Tech Titanium in Southend-on-Sea.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282357407649&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## simon.r (14 Feb 2017)

Anyone near Stratford on Avon fancy a Dawes for £14?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192105373984


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Feb 2017)

simon.r said:


> Anyone near Stratford on Avon fancy a Dawes for £14?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192105373984



Thank you, I imagine it is horrible gas pipe, but at 14 quid I have just paid for it unseen. Any advice happily accepted. It is described as 70s but I assume mid 80s? 

Anyone know anything else?

Edit - is it a Dawes Milk Race?


----------



## simon.r (14 Feb 2017)

I'm by no means certain, but it looks as if there may be a Reynolds sticker near the top of the down tube. Can't add anything else, but at £14 you can't really go wrong can you?!


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2017)

Bit late to post it, but interesting nevertheless.

Mate of mine collects WWII militaria. Last week he spotted a genuine WWII parabike on ebay. It was either mis-described, or the seller didn't know what he had, as it was just sold as a folding bicycle.

Chatting to him earlier today he won it for £45 odd quid, and has just flipped it for a grand...


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Feb 2017)

I finally got to a PC so I can link a picture and also see what I bought on a screen bigger than a mobile phone.
It looks a bit tattier than I though - ahh well. Something good to practice on with the spanners and hammers. Worse case - another fixed gear - it could even be 120 OLN spacing?


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Thank you, I imagine it is horrible gas pipe, but at 14 quid I have just paid for it unseen. Any advice happily accepted. It is described as 70s but I assume mid 80s?
> 
> Anyone know anything else?
> 
> Edit - is it a Dawes Milk Race?



Yes, definitely a Milk Race: Reynolds 500 I think, in fact pretty similar to that other bike I pointed you at, except _much_ cheaper - and on your doorstep - well done!


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2017)

Great bike to slap on the turbo and leave it there, if you use one that is.


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Great bike to slap on the turbo and leave it there, if you use one that is.


Turbo? Is that one of those newfangled, modern things?


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Turbo? Is that one of those newfangled, modern things?



Mine is 25 years old.


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Mine is 25 years old.


 so modern lol, that's only as old as my truck


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Great bike to slap on the turbo and leave it there, if you use one that is.



Backup plan if it proves to be ropey. I will find out in a few hours, I am picking it up from his side passage.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Feb 2017)

This looks really rather nice and an absolute steal at the price. I'm half tempted to buy it just for the saddle! 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-bicycle/1214813173


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Feb 2017)

Concorde, currently at £12, some were very good bikes, if I remember correctly.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60cm-Concorde-road-racing-bike-Columbus-frame-eroica-/292027816831





Wish it looked like this:


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> This looks really rather nice and an absolute steal at the price. I'm half tempted to buy it just for the saddle!
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-bicycle/1214813173


Got to be worth every penny!


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Concorde, currently at £12, some were very good bikes, if I remember correctly.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60cm-Concorde-road-racing-bike-Columbus-frame-eroica-/292027816831
> View attachment 337909
> 
> ...


Interesting, I like the stem. What's going on with the shifters then?


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2017)

Longer arms than average?







Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Longer arms than average?
> 
> View attachment 337939
> 
> ...


Ah, it's the Librarian's bike!


----------



## Grand Primo (15 Feb 2017)

If Ellis Briggs have 4 digit serial numbers, then what is this? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302146696602


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2017)

Grand Primo said:


> If Ellis Briggs have 4 digit serial numbers, then what is this? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302146696602



Dirt cheap Far Eastern tat......

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

Grand Primo said:


> If Ellis Briggs have 4 digit serial numbers, then what is this? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302146696602





midlife said:


> Dirt cheap Far Eastern tat......
> 
> Shaun


what it lacks in quality it more than makes up for in weight!


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> what it lacks in quality it more than makes up for in weight!



Sorry, reminded me of this old sitcom from my childhood.....






Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Sorry, reminded me of this old sitcom from my childhood.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was in my mind - Jewish stereotyping at its finest


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Feb 2017)

A pretty original-looking Dawes Red Feather here
Nowhere near @DCLane honest 
I'd jump on this if it was closer




Very artistic photography for ebay


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A pretty original-looking Dawes Red Feather here
> Nowhere near @DCLane honest
> I'd jump on this if it was closer
> View attachment 338045
> ...



That has been going for a while now and getting cheaper each time 

its a great looking bike with just the right amount of patina in my mind for an oily rag resto , must admit i have been tempted with it but never pushed the button yet

pics are nice


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> That has been going for a while now and getting cheaper each time
> 
> its a great looking bike with just the right amount of patina in my mind for an oily rag resto , must admit i have been tempted with it but never pushed the button yet
> 
> pics are nice


that's just what I was thinking - it's what I'd call "honest". I'd be happy to pay that for it if it was only closer


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Feb 2017)

This retro Raleigh team Panasonic looks quite nice, frame renovated by Bob Jackson. £99 at the moment with only 9 hours remaining.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201813364218&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 338066
> This retro Raleigh team Panasonic looks quite nice, frame renovated by Bob Jackson. £99 at the moment with only 9 hours remaining.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201813364218&globalID=EBAY-GB



no postage offered



mikeymustard said:


> that's just what I was thinking - it's what I'd call "honest". I'd be happy to pay that for it if it was only closer



he states he will package for courier


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Feb 2017)

This seller in Southampton has some lovely bikes for sale. This listing is for two pretty identical Falcons, one is single speed. Have a look at his other listings, a nice original Holdsworth, Colnago and a vintage tourer.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272558204714&globalID=EBAY-GB
Edit - they may not be identical, there is no pic of the single speed Falcon.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Feb 2017)

A nice Carlton Criterium in Stafford, seller offers postage too. Have a look at the sellers other listings too.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122356754685&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 338069
> This seller in Southampton has some lovely bikes for sale. This listing is for two pretty identical Falcons, one is single speed. Have a look at his other listings, a nice original Holdsworth, Colnago and a vintage tourer.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272558204714&globalID=EBAY-GB
> Edit - they may not be identical, there is no pic of the single speed Falcon.



some nice bikes there for sure


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2017)

I do like a nice Falcon.....Pity collection only 

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Feb 2017)

Raleigh Clubman in Swansea, that unfortunately has been converted to a hybrid, currently £95. Easy to convert back to an original Clubman.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Raleigh-Clubman-Touring-Bike-531-Reynolds-Frame/252767613174


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 338069
> This seller in Southampton has some lovely bikes for sale. This listing is for two pretty identical Falcons, one is single speed. Have a look at his other listings, a nice original Holdsworth, Colnago and a vintage tourer.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272558204714&globalID=EBAY-GB
> Edit - they may not be identical, there is no pic of the single speed Falcon.



Yes, the Colnago looks very nice too.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Feb 2017)

A nice Shorter Rochford in Shepton Mallet.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192106510820&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A nice Shorter Rochford in Shepton Mallet.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192106510820&globalID=EBAY-GB



Want it.....,.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A nice Shorter Rochford in Shepton Mallet.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192106510820&globalID=EBAY-GB


very nice



midlife said:


> Want it.....,.



you sound like a teenager


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2017)

find of the day 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pete-Dunn...480291?hash=item3ada4b70a3:g:kc4AAOSwdGFYovDs

think its a bit more than 21" though


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a teenager



Want it now....






Takes me back a bit LOL

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 338069
> This seller in Southampton has some lovely bikes for sale. This listing is for two pretty identical Falcons, one is single speed. Have a look at his other listings, a nice original Holdsworth, Colnago and a vintage tourer.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272558204714&globalID=EBAY-GB
> Edit - they may not be identical, there is no pic of the single speed Falcon.


I've only looked on my phone but I'm pretty sure the 1st pic is the single speed


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> I've only looked on my phone but I'm pretty sure the 1st pic is the single speed


That's what I thought but a quick zoom in and you can see a rear mech.


----------



## scarygerbil (17 Feb 2017)

nice clubman thats been brought up to date
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262852999905?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> That's what I thought but a quick zoom in and you can see a rear mech.


Oh I see now, it's a 5 speed, couldn't see a dt shifter so just assumed...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> nice clubman thats been brought up to date
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262852999905?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


 very nice indeed


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2017)

Todays bargain

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-R...711548?hash=item465e2ce63c:g:K3gAAOSwx6pYp1FZ


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Todays bargain
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-R...711548?hash=item465e2ce63c:g:K3gAAOSwx6pYp1FZ


Damn! Was gonna pull the trigger on this baby last night but dozed off on the settee; gone by this morning 
I'm literally driving past stonehouse tomorrow morning on my way to Bristol so I wouldn't even have had to make a special trip!


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Feb 2017)

This has the wrap over seat stays so looks like a Rourke?
Built with a mixture of lower end components but a decent 653 frame.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122357885978&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Alan O (18 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Damn! Was gonna pull the trigger on this baby last night but dozed off on the settee; gone by this morning
> I'm literally driving past stonehouse tomorrow morning on my way to Bristol so I wouldn't even have had to make a special trip!


I paid £45 for a Raleigh Royal frame last year and though that was a bargain, but £25 for a Record is a steal - if I'd been anywhere near the place I'd have gone for it.

Alan


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> This has the wrap over seat stays so looks like a Rourke?
> Built with a mixture of lower end components but a decent 653 frame.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122357885978&globalID=EBAY-GB



Only on the tablet with poor screen but does not look like a Rourke seat cluster?

Shaun


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Only on the tablet with poor screen but does not look like a Rourke seat cluster?
> 
> Shaun


They do look to wrap over although the photo with the water spots on the frame isn't clear. I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> This has the wrap over seat stays so looks like a Rourke?
> Built with a mixture of lower end components but a decent 653 frame.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122357885978&globalID=EBAY-GB



Nice, but shouldn't it look like this.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2017)

@mikeymustard what about this 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-corsa-14-racing-bike/1217597109

its not far off en route to Bristol

i would jump at it

and this 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-large-size-dutch-gazelle-racing-bicycle-531/1217571046


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @mikeymustard what about this
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-corsa-14-racing-bike/1217597109
> 
> ...


well apart from Herefordshire being in the opposite direction to Bristol from here, it looks tidy but how does Reynolds 708 ride? I know it had a sort of rifling but can't find much else on it.
The gazelle is way too far


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> well apart from Herefordshire being in the opposite direction to Bristol from here, it looks tidy but how does Reynolds 708 ride? I know it had a sort of rifling but can't find much else on it.
> The gazelle is way too far



I think i had a Pug that was 708 once and if it is the one i remember it rode well

Still think its worth going a little bit out of your way


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2017)

Nice old Marin mtb at a bargain price

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-bike/1217775543


----------



## midlife (20 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> This has the wrap over seat stays so looks like a Rourke?
> Built with a mixture of lower end components but a decent 653 frame.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122357885978&globalID=EBAY-GB



Finally had a look on the Apple and interestingly it has oversized seat stay caps so deffo a Raleigh..

Road Ace in disguise like this one which is now mine....






Shaun


----------



## midlife (20 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> This has the wrap over seat stays so looks like a Rourke?
> Built with a mixture of lower end components but a decent 653 frame.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122357885978&globalID=EBAY-GB



Finally had a look on the Apple and interestingly it has oversized seat stay caps so deffo a Raleigh..

Road Ace in disguise like this one which is now mine....






Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @mikeymustard what about this
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-corsa-14-racing-bike/1217597109


Off to have a look at this now, sounds like the chap has owned it from new


----------



## midlife (20 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Off to have a look at this now, sounds like the chap has owned it from new



Looks like a lot of bike for forty quid 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Off to have a look at this now, sounds like the chap has owned it from new



even if you dont like it buy it , some people like them


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> even if you dont like it buy it , some people like them


I'll defo be buying it, it's not worth going out there otherwise! It's only 30 odd miles away but google says an hour - average speed door to door seem to've dropped to 30mph in recent years, even a wobbly dodderer like me can manage 12-14 on the bike! 
So we're gonna make an afternoon of it, my partner is going mad with not being able to do anything after breaking both wrists last week falling off a unicycle


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE="mikeymustard, post: 4690790, member: 40224" my partner is going mad with not being able to do anything after breaking both wrists last week falling off a unicycle [/QUOTE]

ouch hope all is well soon and they can get back on the unicycle , whilst you glide past on the Carrera


----------



## davidphilips (20 Feb 2017)

interesting dynatech, worth a look if any one lives close. this dynatech may even be the all titunium frame if so its worth a lot more than reserve price just fror the frame?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-D...743817?hash=item2a7b5439c9:g:udgAAOSwENxXmiNe


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ouch hope all is well soon and they can get back on the unicycle , whilst you glide past on the Carrera


she is not getting back on that unicycle! Carrera safely home I'll start a thread with some pics soon 

edited to make sense


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Feb 2017)

davidphilips said:


> interesting dynatech, worth a look if any one lives close. this dynatech may even be the all titunium frame if so its worth a lot more than reserve price just fror the frame?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-D...743817?hash=item2a7b5439c9:g:udgAAOSwENxXmiNe


Nice, local to me too, but a bit out of my price range - not like the bargain dynatech you scored @davidphilips


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2017)

another retro ride for @Milkfloat 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-technium-460-u.s.a-racing-bike./1218058360


----------



## davidphilips (20 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Nice, local to me too, but a bit out of my price range - not like the bargain dynatech you scored @davidphilips



lol, thanks mikey the dynatech that you spotted is great i use it quite often and tomorrow morning it will be out for a 50 mile run, only thing about them is if you make a quick start you can really feel the titinium main tubes flex but great bike.

the dynatech local to yourself could well be one of the older and better frames (not bonded and all titanium) if so the frame on its own is worth hundreds but without checking it out its hard to tell for certain, hopefully not just an alloy bike frame.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2017)

1st find of the day ideal for the smaller lady in your life

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ladies-trek-hybrid-bicycle-/1218305109

although it does look like a hybrid with drops fitted


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2017)

Interesting "Falcon" or two

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272558204714?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






Shame it's not closer...

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Interesting "Falcon" or two
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272558204714?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...



surely a weekend away in Southampton would be worth it @midlife


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2017)

Day trip to Shepton Mallet as well 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192106510820?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Day trip to Shepton Mallet as well
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192106510820?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...



sorted then


----------



## NeilM (22 Feb 2017)

Shepton is a short hop over the Mendip's from me.

Just sayin.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2017)

NeilM said:


> Shepton is a short hop over the Mendip's from me.
> 
> Just sayin.



stop egging @midlife on


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2017)

I'm egged on.......


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2017)

Made out of old aircraft parts this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-V...122895?hash=item1a2634798f:g:eSIAAOSwdGFYqyBi


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Made out of old aircraft parts this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-V...122895?hash=item1a2634798f:g:eSIAAOSwdGFYqyBi


Yes, I definitely think the downtube is made from the 20mm cannon off a Messerschmitt BF109


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> I'm egged on.......



"Egged off" as bank of dad needs to buy a new phone for number one daughter.

Can't complain as the one that had died is an old iPhone 4 from years ago.....She has dead small hands so has been hanging on......Can just cope with the size of an iPhone 5 so off to find a 5SE.

Shaun


----------



## midlife (23 Feb 2017)

Nope.. still want a Shorter in my life.. how far are you away Neil.

Shaun


----------



## midlife (23 Feb 2017)

Put a bid in.....


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Nope.. still want a Shorter in my life.. how far are you away Neil.
> 
> Shaun



We are in Bath at Easter


----------



## midlife (23 Feb 2017)

Lost the shorter, never mind 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Lost the shorter, never mind
> 
> Shaun



did wonder


----------



## NeilM (23 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Nope.. still want a Shorter in my life.. how far are you away Neil.
> 
> Shaun



Not that it matters now, but about 25 miles away, if that, so on the doorstep for a chap who drives up to 300 miles a day, every day.


----------



## midlife (23 Feb 2017)

Hi Neil. Thanks . 300 miles a day, blimey! Are you a driver by trade or just an ardent commuter?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2017)

todays find

nice bit of sjs tange http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-raci...184751?hash=item2a7bb681af:g:EZYAAOSwt5hYikl8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...847016?hash=item41be6f6a68:g:yMsAAOSwCU1Yq0yM

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-6...102707?hash=item1a2624e873:g:yzUAAOSw5cNYZ-~d

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hybrid-Ra...446939?hash=item41be7891db:g:KGgAAOSwtfhYn1r0


----------



## simon.r (24 Feb 2017)

Raleigh Montage, 501 frame, in Nottingham - looks like a hybrid (with 26" wheels) from before the time when the word hybrid was used in this context:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292032066442?clk_rvr_id=1173074524882&rmvSB=true

Comes with a free BSO!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2017)

It's a shame that SBDU Raleigh frame doesn't have an SBDU frame number on it.


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2017)

I've put that Shimano kitted bike on my watch list, might be able to use some of the stuff on my CarHall TT frame. 

I wonder if that Raleigh is really a SPD bike? Not sure what numbering system they used as it's not really my era..

Shaun


----------



## NeilM (24 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Hi Neil. Thanks . 300 miles a day, blimey! Are you a driver by trade or just an ardent commuter?
> 
> Shaun



Area Sales Manager working in civil engineering.

I cover the whole South West, South and West Wales and up to the West Midlands.

35,000 a year, every year... for the last 35 years.


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2017)

Wow, I thought I coverd a big area of half a million souls but I think you beat me 

My Godfather was an engineer for British Rail and inspected bridges and tunnels, he drove huge miles as well. I just remember his repetoire of Fords Cortina's from the early ones, then coke bottle and onto downright ugly 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It's a shame that SBDU Raleigh frame doesn't have an SBDU frame number on it.





midlife said:


> I wonder if that Raleigh is really a SPD bike? Not sure what numbering system they used as it's not really my era..
> 
> Shaun


 Special Products Division from the 90s is unfortunately nothing like the Specialist Bicycle Development Unit. It was an umbrella term under which any of their "better quality" frames were made, including the dynatech bikes, reynolds-framed tourers from Touriste to Randonneur and the high end MTBs. Nice, but not sbdu nice


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> another retro ride for @Milkfloat
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-technium-460-u.s.a-racing-bike./1218058360



I get from holiday to find that you are trying to kill me with a bonded aluminium and steel frame from the 80s. I'm interested!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I get from holiday to find that you are trying to kill me with a bonded aluminium and steel frame from the 80s. I'm interested!



Did you have a good one ?


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I get from holiday to find that you are trying to kill me with a bonded aluminium and steel frame from the 80s. I'm interested!


The bond is strong in this one! I love the subtle semantic difference between "bonded" (good) and "glued" (not so good). 50 spuds is not a lot of money. It would be quite ironic if the epoxy becomes unsticky with age, given what old grease does


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Feb 2017)

Interesting Concord here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CONCORD-A...142218?hash=item282cbaf6ca:g:7Z8AAOSwtfhYsWA-


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Feb 2017)

Vitus-framed pug http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...416616?hash=item33c94a3868:g:WisAAOSw3v5YqZ7A


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2017)

Have we had this 1950's Claud Butler track bike? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...-track-bicycle-1950s-chater-lea-/122370605079

Too big for me:


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Feb 2017)

DCLane said:


> Have we had this 1950's Claud Butler track bike? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...-track-bicycle-1950s-chater-lea-/122370605079
> 
> Too big for me:
> 
> View attachment 339474


we were all a bit too frightened to mention it cos it's up in your neck of the woods


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2017)

DCLane said:


> Have we had this 1950's Claud Butler track bike? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...-track-bicycle-1950s-chater-lea-/122370605079
> 
> Too big for me:
> 
> View attachment 339474


Nice


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> we were all a bit too frightened to mention it cos it's up in your neck of the woods



Needs to be someone more like the RH picture. I'm more like the LH one:


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2017)

A Woodrup in York.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262863587825&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2017)

A Holdsworth in Leeds.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262860933761&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (25 Feb 2017)

Can't make up my mind about that woodrup, long dropouts and over bb cables but Allen key brakes and a very modern Reynolds decal.

Shaun


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2017)

A reasonably specced Pug in Manchester.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=401279470100&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Did you have a good one ?



Not too bad, but best of all I got back and tinkered with the Dawes, a few purchases required and some thinking to do.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Not too bad, but best of all I got back and tinkered with the Dawes, a few purchases required and some thinking to do.


always loads of that going on with 2nd hand retro bikes


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Feb 2017)

A nice Raleigh Gran Sport in Biggleswade.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112317614277&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 339966
> A nice Raleigh Gran Sport in Biggleswade.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112317614277&globalID=EBAY-GB


Very much like that thank you. Biggleswade -curious name! Bit far for me though, I'm glad it's a bit wee for me


----------



## Oldfentiger (27 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Very much like that thank you. Biggleswade -curious name! Bit far for me though, I'm glad it's a bit wee for me


It's gone already. 
No it hasn't - got mixed up with the Carlton Carrera from the same seller.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Feb 2017)

1973 Raleigh Ti in Eastleigh.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142289473541&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## pubrunner (28 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 339998
> 
> 
> 1973 Raleigh Ti in Eastleigh.
> ...



I'm surprised that this frame is from as early as 1973 - I thought that Reynolds 531C tubing was introduced rather later than that ?


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Feb 2017)

pubrunner said:


> I'm surprised that this frame is from as early as 1973 - I thought that Reynolds 531C tubing was introduced rather later than that ?


This is an interesting read on Reynolds history, I didn't realise 531 tubes were developed in 1935!
http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/reynolds-tubing.html


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> This is an interesting read on Reynolds history, I didn't realise 531 tubes were developed in 1935!
> http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/reynolds-tubing.html



And used in the construction of aircraft


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 339998
> 1973 Raleigh Ti in Eastleigh.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142289473541&globalID=EBAY-GB


Now that is nice, and it seems to have a 'correct' frame number.


----------



## midlife (28 Feb 2017)

Doesn't seem right for a 73 as it's under BB routing and the lugs are later, Maybe an "8" and not "3" where it would sit better.. short dropouts as well spell later to me

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2017)

For cc'ers who like burgers here is the ideal bike 


https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/hot-dog-bike-/1219805855


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Doesn't seem right for a 73 as it's under BB routing and the lugs are later, Maybe an "8" and not "3" where it would sit better.. short dropouts as well spell later to me
> 
> Shaun


Is it an 83 bike though. AFAIK Raleigh simply went back to using the same system for numbering.


----------



## midlife (28 Feb 2017)

Yep. Forgot that. My schoolboy error, should have noticed as I have got an 83 Carlton pro which looks the same 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Feb 2017)

Bit more modern Raleigh in Stoke. I'm pretty sure it's actually a Veloce not a Volant, but still quite nice 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=292040949687


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Feb 2017)

A nice Raleigh Clubman in Fife (delivery ok).
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201836959860&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 340213
> A nice Raleigh Clubman in Fife (delivery ok).
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201836959860&globalID=EBAY-GB


Sssh... I was trying to keep that under my hat!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Sssh... I was trying to keep that under my hat!



That must be a big hat


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2017)

like this but a bit pricey

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-K...643630?hash=item1a26b67dae:g:3QAAAOSwCU1YtWzl


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Mar 2017)

I'm wondering why no-one has bid on this yet:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252782346606?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Looks good value to me, can anyone tell me if I'm missing something?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> I'm wondering why no-one has bid on this yet:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252782346606?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> Looks good value to me, can anyone tell me if I'm missing something?



too far for me is my reason


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> too far for me is my reason


Yebbut I was looking for opinions on the bike. I'm still a bit numpty with this stuff, especially more obscure frame builders like this one.
To me, the frame looks a bit mundane and unremarkable, but 90 quid seems good value for a bike in this apparent condition.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Mar 2017)

And it looks like modern brakes fitted too.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> And it looks like modern brakes fitted too.


its a good price and looks ok , no idea re tubing 

but i think its a good buy


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> its a good price and looks ok , no idea re tubing
> 
> but i think its a good buy


Thanks for that.
I couldn't make my mind up, so let it go.
It didn't get any bids and has been relisted at the same starting bid.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2017)

a job lot here

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/job-lot-of-pushbikes/1220013238


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> a job lot here
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/job-lot-of-pushbikes/1220013238


nice to see they've been well stored


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> Thanks for that.
> I couldn't make my mind up, so let it go.
> It didn't get any bids and has been relisted at the same starting bid.


I'm guessing it's the same Perks as this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/john-perks.127717/
and this: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=122415&highlight=perks


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Mar 2017)

This is an absolute beauty, a stunning retro Omega with high end components in Retford.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172555884592&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thompson-...da5990b&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=172555884592


----------



## midlife (1 Mar 2017)

Oooh, don't see many Andy Thompson's about nowadays, he posts on Retrobike as "Featch" so still about.

I've got a similar one in the garage but unbuilt.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2017)

shame about the dent and paintwork

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROSSI-CYC...760068?hash=item25d0ac9084:g:vYMAAOSw4A5Ytv~0


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thompson-Orbit-Road-Bike-16-speed-Retro-Vintage-1980s/252792831999?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=41433&meid=004dc1cf664d4a1eb38143ffcda5990b&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=172555884592
> View attachment 340364


I've owned my Orbit Thompson for about 25 years, I wish I'd stayed with non aero brake levers when they needed changing, lovely bike to ride.


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> shame about the dent and paintwork
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROSSI-CYC...760068?hash=item25d0ac9084:g:vYMAAOSw4A5Ytv~0


....and that it's only big enough for Warwick Davies! I think 20" is a gross overestimation,
And... why does it have track dropouts and rear rack mounts? What's that all about?


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Mar 2017)

Another nice Team Raleigh in Wallingford.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112321652388&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Another nice Team Raleigh in Wallingford.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112321652388&globalID=EBAY-GB



shame about feedback score 

Only just below Oxford


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> shame about feedback score
> 
> Only just below Oxford


He has 27 positive feedbacks yet his score is 0% positive feedback, he's showing no negatives either??
I don't understand?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> shame about feedback score
> 
> Only just below Oxford


You would normally expect to see primer or metal at the bottom of a stone chip. I suspect it has had a quick blow over.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> He has 27 positive feedbacks yet his score is 0% positive feedback, he's showing no negatives either??
> I don't understand?


I just had a look and it seems that he hasn't done any trade for over a year so that might explain it.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just had a look and it seems that he hasn't done any trade for over a year so that might explain it.



could well do


----------



## midlife (3 Mar 2017)

Not a Team but an SBDU bike, with that low frame number expect a monster bun fight!

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> Not a Team but an SBDU bike, with that low frame number expect a monster bun fight!
> 
> Shaun



i reckon £500+ min


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2017)

ooohh it is rather nice


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Mar 2017)

I'm not familiar with the name John Spooner but a lovely bike selling from Enfield.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152456942302&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> I'm not familiar with the name John Spooner but a lovely bike selling from Enfield.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152456942302&globalID=EBAY-GB



very nice indeed , might have to keep an eye on that one


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> I'm not familiar with the name John Spooner but a lovely bike selling from Enfield.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152456942302&globalID=EBAY-GB





biggs682 said:


> very nice indeed , might have to keep an eye on that one


Yes, very pretty, must've been a very expensive machine!


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Mar 2017)

Is there anywhere else I can post non vintage/ retro bikes for sale?
So this may be in the wrong place? But here's a nice Paul Hewitt from Nelson Lancashire.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282382230983&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Mar 2017)

@Spiderweb just keep'em coming!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Is there anywhere else I can post non vintage/ retro bikes for sale?
> So this may be in the wrong place? But here's a nice Paul Hewitt from Nelson Lancashire.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282382230983&globalID=EBAY-GB


very nice

how about this pr

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162417525847?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192119977123?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

and finally @Drago old bike

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...gentleman-s-bicycle-in-dark-green./1221233069


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Mar 2017)

A Nice Walvale in Ware. A very short wheelbase so no doubt will be as twitchy as a twitchy thing!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222429108159&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 341088
> A Nice Walvale in Ware. A very short wheelbase so no doubt will be as twitchy as a twitchy thing!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222429108159&globalID=EBAY-GB




ssh about that one


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ssh about that one


Oh yes, I remember you having a penchant for walvale!


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Mar 2017)

An Italian Stallion, a vintage Alan in Hemel Hempstead.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292047301882&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 341232
> An Italian Stallion, a vintage Alan in Hemel Hempstead.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292047301882&globalID=EBAY-GB



very nice shame its a bit small i think


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 341232
> An Italian Stallion, a vintage Alan in Hemel Hempstead.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292047301882&globalID=EBAY-GB


they look quite strange with their oddly chromed lugs, a bit meccano-y or - dare I say it - scaffolding? Still like to try one though


----------



## midlife (7 Mar 2017)

They ALAN are all aluminium frame with the tubes screwed and bonded into the aluminium lugs. The tubes could be anodised in various colours or anodised natural like mine 






http://s491.photobucket.com/user/cloda12/media/P1180664_zps07799845.jpg.html

Shaun


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> they look quite strange with their oddly chromed lugs, a bit meccano-y or - dare I say it - scaffolding? Still like to try one though


The frame looks very different, there is a better one here but £1250 is the asking price!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201749560226&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (7 Mar 2017)

There was a rash of aluminium frames with bonded / screwed / jointed frames from 1979 to the mid 80's 

They mixed and matched decals just to confuse things....And then there was Dynatech lol

Shaun I


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> The frame looks very different, there is a better one here but £1250 is the asking price!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201749560226&globalID=EBAY-GB


Yep definitely scaffolding! That one's nicer than the first - maybe that's why it's (so far) £1249.99 dearer


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> There was a rash of aluminium frames with bonded / screwed / jointed frames from 1979 to the mid 80's
> 
> They mixed and matched decals just to confuse things....And then there was Dynatech lol
> 
> Shaun I


A time of material innovation (or enforced innovation for some European giants)


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Mar 2017)

Needs some love but a nice Roger Haydock in Lancaster.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=302240063674&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192119977123?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT




Yes, an ideal Winter Bike, even a summer bike........


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, an ideal Winter Bike, even a summer bike........
> View attachment 341475



its a very nice looking bike no matter what season


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Needs some love but a nice Roger Haydock in Lancaster.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=302240063674&globalID=EBAY-GB


I've been looking at that, it's within my driving distance........


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> its a very nice looking bike no matter what season


Winter bike, especially with a bike named Winter.............


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Mar 2017)

A Bob Jackson in Leicester, built in Leeds not Italy!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201845989630&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Mar 2017)

Vintage Holdsworth £80 Derby.
Seems to good to be true.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-holdsworth-road-bike-reynolds-lugged-21inch/1222007758


----------



## midlife (8 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A Bob Jackson in Leicester, built in Leeds not Italy!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201845989630&globalID=EBAY-GB



Daughter is Leicester and could pick this up for me 

Shaun


----------



## midlife (8 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, an ideal Winter Bike, even a summer bike........
> View attachment 341475



Too modern for me but Kevin Winter is a top frame builder 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> Daughter is Leicester and could pick this up for me
> 
> Shaun



you could ask her to ride it home as well 



midlife said:


> Too modern for me but Kevin Winter is a top frame builder
> 
> Shaun



and no bids


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2017)

No fancy tubing but still nice and a fair honest price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272574093820?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

a nice Revell

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252776748762?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2017)

Nice Pug 531 mtb here

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/man-s-peugeot-mountain-bike-/1222128350


----------



## davidphilips (9 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Nice Pug 531 mtb here
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/man-s-peugeot-mountain-bike-/1222128350



just looking at the pug, seems to be biopace chainwheels they would be worth most of the asking price on there own, great buy for some one.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Mar 2017)

A Paul Hewitt fixed wheel in Macclesfield (slight ding in top tube).
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172567200139&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 341571
> A Paul Hewitt fixed wheel in Macclesfield (slight ding in top tube).
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172567200139&globalID=EBAY-GB



Slight? I can see it from Warwick and that is a hundred miles away.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Mar 2017)

Must have been a blooming long stem to get a dent from the bars in that position.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2017)

@Milkfloat a couple of bikes for you here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40-50-Bik...417786?hash=item43ff80763a:g:J3wAAOSwOgdYwBdi


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Mar 2017)

I'll be bidding on this, it's my size. 

Edit: Out bid, someone got a good bike.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koga-Miya...77c9be&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=302240063674
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koga-Miyata-Granwinner-60CM-Vintage-Road-Bike/282375999304


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Milkfloat a couple of bikes for you here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40-50-Bik...417786?hash=item43ff80763a:g:J3wAAOSwOgdYwBdi



I wonder if she would let any go individually?

If I bought them all I would still have less than you.


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Mar 2017)

A lovely and very original giant (as in big). I've never heard of BMV 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mavic-Cam...020276?hash=item282ddb0534:g:Za4AAOSwTM5YwS5U


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A lovely and very original giant (as in big). I've never heard of BMV
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mavic-Cam...020276?hash=item282ddb0534:g:Za4AAOSwTM5YwS5U



very nice and original but a bit big for me


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A lovely and very original giant (as in big). I've never heard of BMV
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mavic-Cam...020276?hash=item282ddb0534:g:Za4AAOSwTM5YwS5U



Am I right in thinking it is. 531 and not 501 as the ad says? Or do I need new glasses?


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Mar 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Am I right in thinking it is. 531 and not 501 as the ad says? Or do I need new glasses?


Yes definitely a 531 label.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Mar 2017)

A Holdsworth Elan in Stourbridge.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282390646328&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 341750
> A Holdsworth Elan in Stourbridge.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282390646328&globalID=EBAY-GB



now that looks tidy


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 341750
> A Holdsworth Elan in Stourbridge.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282390646328&globalID=EBAY-GB


Very nice


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Mar 2017)

Quite a nice Principia on 650c wheels. Nice spec with a spare set magic training wheels. Seller based in Stockton on tees.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172564326242&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 341907
> Quite a nice Principia on 650c wheels. Nice spec with a spare set magic training wheels. Seller based in Stockton on tees.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172564326242&globalID=EBAY-GB


That's a bit modern even for me!


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2017)

Shameless self-plug for the Horizon I bought: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162427572575


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Mar 2017)

.

Just in case you all miss this (unlikely!) whilst scrolling through eBay.
Not a recommendation but quite a look.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172571507217&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Mar 2017)

This John Spooner looks nice.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/classic-John-Spooner-road-bike-/152456942302


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> Shameless self-plug for the Horizon I bought: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162427572575
> 
> View attachment 341958


seller looks like a proper chancer!


----------



## scarygerbil (13 Mar 2017)

just seen this, a lot of work but could be a stunner
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Find...745367?hash=item1a278daa97:g:ifwAAOSw4A5YxXGG
pity its too far for me


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> just seen this, a lot of work but could be a stunner
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Find...745367?hash=item1a278daa97:g:ifwAAOSw4A5YxXGG
> pity its too far for me



very nice


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2017)

Here's one to look hard at

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-But...575711?hash=item25d18ea21f:g:-RgAAOSw4A5YxoMl


----------



## mikeymustard (14 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here's one to look hard at
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-But...575711?hash=item25d18ea21f:g:-RgAAOSw4A5YxoMl


Ouch!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A Bob Jackson in Leicester, built in Leeds not Italy!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201845989630&globalID=EBAY-GB



finished at £300+ if i remember rightly but its back up for sale again

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bob-Jackson-Retro-Racing-Bike-Very-Rare-/201852309765?


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> finished at £300+ if i remember rightly but its back up for sale again
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bob-Jackson-Retro-Racing-Bike-Very-Rare-/201852309765?


Yes I saw that, the sale at £310 must have fallen through?
Do you think it's a genuine Bob Jackson as the seller states built in Italy and quite clearly on the head badge it says Bob Jackson Leeds?
I've asked the question.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Yes I saw that, the sale at £310 must have fallen through?
> Do you think it's a genuine Bob Jackson as the seller states built in Italy and quite clearly on the head badBuy it nowge it says Bob Jackson Leeds?
> I've asked the question.



makes you wonder 

i asked re a buy it now price and got told £300


----------



## cubey (14 Mar 2017)

This Bob Jackson is a beautiful colour.


----------



## davidphilips (14 Mar 2017)

Beautiful retro Eleswick 10 speed.. Circa mid 70s, its in belfast far as i remember they became falcon bikes maybe not top of the range bike but looks good for the price. tbh if it does not sell i would be tempted to add it to my growing fleet of toys.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Mar 2017)

This is a beauty in Wallasey.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192129527943&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> This is a beauty in Wallasey.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192129527943&globalID=EBAY-GB



yeah not bad


----------



## midlife (14 Mar 2017)

Missed out on this by about 20 quid..



GuyBoden said:


> Yes, an ideal Winter Bike, even a summer bike........
> View attachment 341475



So bought this instead 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-rare...lSNp4Aa1awxKi2uwvoBBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


SR Litage, slightly after my time but still Sakae Ringyo..

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> So bought this instead
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-rare-vintage-frame-amp-Forks-SR-Sakae-Litage-Japan-classic-road-bike-racer-/322440669919?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&nma=true&si=KEkFPmlSNp4Aa1awxKi2uwvoBBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> ...



Must admit i had that in my pile as you dont see many at all


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> Missed out on this by about 20 quid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that rear triangle, very different


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> Missed out on this by about 20 quid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I've never seen a Sakae Ringo bike frame before, only their components.....


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2017)

A couple of nice original condition bikes at local auction house today ready for tomorrow's sale.

Ladies is a Vindec whilst the mans is a Hercules New Yorker.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2017)

Have i ever mentioned i like older Carrera's like this one 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-road-bike-/172576809285?hash=item282e612145:g:FooAAOSw4A5YyTVB


----------



## wonderdog (15 Mar 2017)

A couple of very tall person's Carlton Criteriums over your way ... one of them minus the good looking Brooks saddle in the pix

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-CLA...53b6f91&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=252810311187 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-C...5f4dbb2&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=142311462117


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Have i ever mentioned i like older Carrera's like this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-road-bike-/172576809285?hash=item282e612145:g:FooAAOSw4A5YyTVB


You've certainly implied it!
A little older than the one you put me onto


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> You've certainly implied it!
> A little older than the one you put me onto



yeah and not so good a spec either but still nice

Hows yours going ?


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> yeah and not so good a spec either but still nice
> 
> Hows yours going ?


Sitting in the garage waiting for me to change the cassette, the 13-21 pine cone cog means I can barely get up the hill from my house  damn my unfit legs! A friend offered me a set of Clari's shifters for 30 spuds which I might fit too, bring it right into the 20th century


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Mar 2017)

£25 for a reasonable condition Raleigh Banana. Bridgnorth Shropshire. £25 for a bit of Nostalgia.
http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-sel...3119977/team-raleigh-banana--racing-bike/view


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Have i ever mentioned i like older Carrera's like this one



Here's a newer Aluminium Carrera for £225, an Italian job.

Campag Mirage brakes and 9 speed gears. Campag Khamsin wheels. Campag Veloce Compact chainset. Look pedals. 

http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-sel...32773849/carrera----italian-not-halfords/view


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Here's a newer Aluminium Carrera for £225, an Italian job.
> 
> Campag Mirage brakes and 9 speed gears. Campag Khamsin wheels. Campag Veloce Compact chainset. Look pedals.
> 
> ...




mmm that is nice just a bit too far away for me to collect


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Mar 2017)

Tommy Godwin 1950's Frame, £125.
As we all know "In 1939, Tommy Godwin cycled 75,065 miles – an average of 205 miles per day."

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950s-TOM...T-VINTAGE-ROAD-BICYCLE-FRAMESET-/292052436706


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Have i ever mentioned i like older Carrera's like this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-road-bike-/172576809285?hash=item282e612145:g:FooAAOSw4A5YyTVB




And another Carrera 

https://en.shpock.com/i/WMqxozGldBdRi0XJ/


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2017)

look closely 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIND...883158?hash=item25d1df9e56:g:UxIAAOSw2gxYy9eI


----------



## DCLane (17 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> look closely
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIND...883158?hash=item25d1df9e56:g:UxIAAOSw2gxYy9eI



No. 58? Harry Hall?


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Mar 2017)

Another Carrera in Manchester.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222437602210&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Another Carrera in Manchester.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222437602210&globalID=EBAY-GB


Ah, now that _is _the same as mine!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> No. 58? Harry Hall?


 thats what i think as well



Spiderweb said:


> Another Carrera in Manchester.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222437602210&globalID=EBAY-GB



very nice 



mikeymustard said:


> Ah, now that _is _the same as mine!



i always thought you got a bargain


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2017)

A very nice Raleigh here, not high end spec but still worth a look. Seller in Ilkley and offers postage too.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262891041534&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2017)

a nice small one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Griff...442577?hash=item23803e9d91:g:KZMAAOSwuLZYy8eq

come on 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-E...460642?hash=item23803ee422:g:LcYAAOSwSlBYv-~u


----------



## midlife (18 Mar 2017)

I'm sure something is missing 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baines-Fr...234652?hash=item2cbbdab91c:g:ZdQAAOSwXYtYyFs7







Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> I'm sure something is missing
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baines-Fr...234652?hash=item2cbbdab91c:g:ZdQAAOSwXYtYyFs7
> 
> ...


Is it: wheels, bars, saddle, pedals, brakes - and pink bell?


----------



## midlife (19 Mar 2017)

Three tubes missing?

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> View attachment 343132
> 
> 
> Three tubes missing?
> ...


Still think it's the pink bell


----------



## Chris S (20 Mar 2017)

A 1948 Raleigh Roadster for sale in Tamworth, Staffordshire. It looks in good condition and it's got a 99p starting bid.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1948-Rale...719686?hash=item41c0744586:g:DY4AAOSw4YdYzqtl


----------



## DCLane (20 Mar 2017)

A £20 starting bid Woodrup (rusty but complete) in the frames section in Devon - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-/112340641242


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2017)

Looks nice not a bad price 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/alan-carbon-racing-bike-for-sale-./1225227281


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Looks nice not a bad price
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/alan-carbon-racing-bike-for-sale-./1225227281


That seems cheap for an Alan?


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Mar 2017)

I love the look of this retro track bike. Seller based in Henlow.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112340440187&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Mar 2017)

how about a CB electron frame for £20? seller says he's got the wheels for a fiver too.
In "honest" (tatty) condition  shame it's in St. Ives


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> I love the look of this retro track bike. Seller based in Henlow.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112340440187&globalID=EBAY-GB


Love those seat stays, not sure they would be happy with my fat arse on them!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> I love the look of this retro track bike. Seller based in Henlow.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112340440187&globalID=EBAY-GB


@Spiderweb thats just down the road for me 



mikeymustard said:


> That seems cheap for an Alan?



thats what i thought


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> how about a CB electron frame for £20? seller says he's got the wheels for a fiver too.
> In "honest" (tatty) condition  shame it's in St. Ives
> View attachment 343524



only the forks are 531


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Mar 2017)

A nice mixte frame Dawes Galaxy needing some love. Seller in Bristol.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322452902612&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> only the forks are 531


Yes, still a nice frame though IMHO. Why did they put 531 forks on it?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Yes, still a nice frame though IMHO. Why did they put 531 forks on it?



Loads of different thoughts , some say they had forks left over etc etc

if you want it i might be able collect and pack it for you @mikeymustard as long as seller doesnt mind waiting for it to be collected


----------



## Oldfentiger (21 Mar 2017)

Here's my CB Electron.
Really nice to ride


----------



## midlife (22 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Love those seat stays, not sure they would be happy with my fat arse on them!



Style of the times like mini skirts......Great looking frame 


Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> if you want it i might be able collect and pack it for you @mikeymustard as long as seller doesnt mind waiting for it to be collected


Well, I'm only 30 minutes detour from Cornwall  
However.... thanks for the offer Martin but I'm trying to avoid frames they cost me too much


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

another nice looking large-framed bike, a Benotto this time


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

Someone seems to be telling porkies here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-Team-bike-/162375647390?hash=item25ce57c09e:g:lNwAAOSwopRYjekj
I do hope it's grandad, I just love the idea of him telling his grandson about doing the Isle of Man TT on this


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

Is this a type 8806? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/70s-60cm-...661996?hash=item465fc8216c:g:lMcAAOSw4GVYUoRL


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Is this a type 8806? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/70s-60cm-...661996?hash=item465fc8216c:g:lMcAAOSw4GVYUoRL



I would say so An 80's Raleigh designed by G.O.D . They are nice to ride


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Someone seems to be telling porkies here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-Team-bike-/162375647390?hash=item25ce57c09e:g:lNwAAOSwopRYjekj
> I do hope it's grandad, I just love the idea of him telling his grandson about doing the Isle of Man TT on this



nice condition though and a fairish price but not a team bike in the true meaning


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A nice mixte frame Dawes Galaxy needing some love. Seller in Bristol.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322452902612&globalID=EBAY-GB


"the Brooks Saddle alone typically go for more than the starting price!" This poor saddle might've struggled tbf ):


biggs682 said:


> nice condition though and a fairish price but not a team bike in the true meaning


yes it's pretty tidy, maybe gramps just rode it at the cycle festival. I had visions of him racing round with my old mate Tony Rutter when i first read it, gramps on his falcon and Tony on a ducati


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> another nice looking large-framed bike, a Benotto this time


A very nice bike, my size, so I might bid.........


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Looks nice not a bad price
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/alan-carbon-racing-bike-for-sale-./1225227281





GuyBoden said:


> Alan, Carbon
> Class bike. Looks fantastic.
> Campag gears and Shimano calipers (105?), Dave Hinde Wheels.
> Size 55cm, so too small for me.
> ...









Now sold, yes, a very nice bike, I saw it on gumtree the other day and posted the details on the other thread, it's 12 miles from where I live, but too small for me. It looks bigger than the stated 55cm frame to my eyes.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I would say so An 80's Raleigh designed by G.O.D . They are nice to ride


Nice.............


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2017)

A local to me seller is offering this classic Sun M


GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 343581
> 
> 
> Now sold, yes, a very nice bike, I saw it on gumtree the other day and posted the details on the other thread, it's 12 miles from where I live, but too small for me. It looks bigger than a 55cm frame to my eyes.



i would agree 55+


----------



## DCLane (22 Mar 2017)

8 hours to go, currently £22 - a 531CS-framed Coventry Eagle (and near me!):


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Mar 2017)

Raleigh 3 speed, rod brakes, 1963, currently £25.

I don't know anything about this type of bike, but this looks nice at that price.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-1961-3-speeds-rod-brakes-58-cm-rideable-/142319104360


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Mar 2017)

A Stephen Woodrup £170. (courier by arrangement)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-7...31-CAMPAGNOLO-BROOKS-PRO-EROICA-/112343106180


----------



## davidphilips (22 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> 8 hours to go, currently £22 - a 531CS-framed Coventry Eagle (and near me!):
> 
> View attachment 343582



if it was nearme i


DCLane said:


> 8 hours to go, currently £22 - a 531CS-framed Coventry Eagle (and near me!):
> 
> View attachment 343582



only an hour and a half to go and still only at £31 this must be one of this years best buys.


----------



## DCLane (22 Mar 2017)

davidphilips said:


> only an hour and a half to go and still only at £31 this must be one of this years best buys.



Sold at £71 and over my bid.


----------



## scarygerbil (22 Mar 2017)

this looks like a real VCC piece
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232274270035?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> this looks like a real VCC piece
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232274270035?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



i cant quite work out the chain run


----------



## davidphilips (23 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i cant quite work out the chain run



Not certain but looks very like it could just be a 2 speed set up, The inner bottom wheel being smaller than the outer and when the cable is pulled perhaps a locking mech changes the drive from just the big chain driving the rear upper sprocket as normal to the big chain driving the lower smaller sprocket with drive then though outter small chain to rear sprocket/sprockets.


----------



## davidphilips (23 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> Sold at £71 and over my bid.


 Sorry you missed that david looked a great buy.


----------



## davidphilips (23 Mar 2017)

Collection in Norwich (pity or i would be bidding) a Hobbs only £56 on it at present.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobbs-of-...403571?hash=item21230446b3:g:AFMAAOSwXYtY0W2Y


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Collection in Norwich (pity or i would be bidding) a Hobbs only £56 on it at present.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobbs-of-...403571?hash=item21230446b3:g:AFMAAOSwXYtY0W2Y



what a thing of beauty and just on the cusp of oily rag or repaint


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> what a thing of beauty and just on the cusp of oily rag or repaint


Yeah, looks like it's all there too, think it's gonna go a little bit higher before bidding ends!


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Mar 2017)

This old Raleigh Royale looks nice


----------



## wonderdog (24 Mar 2017)

From the tongue in cheek department ...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sun-Wasp-...74327d9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=142321403571


----------



## raleighnut (24 Mar 2017)

wonderdog said:


> From the tongue in cheek department ...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sun-Wasp-1950s-Bike-Great-Patina/152478974503?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=41816&meid=38b18140b2c94377893546ae074327d9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=142321403571


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2017)

wonderdog said:


> From the tongue in cheek department ...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sun-Wasp-...74327d9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=142321403571



Got some nice patina on that


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> This old Raleigh Royale looks nice



Bit pricey for me


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Mar 2017)

wonderdog said:


> From the tongue in cheek department ...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sun-Wasp-1950s-Bike-Great-Patina/152478974503?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=41816&meid=38b18140b2c94377893546ae074327d9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=142321403571



If he added 'Eroica' in the title he could ask for £100 more.


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Bit pricey for me


I swear you're tighter than me! 
It would make a nice bike for someone who didn't want a project though


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> If he added 'Eroica' in the title he could ask for £100 more.


That's £325 for the patina


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2017)

A nice Vitus in Gateshead. Seller also has a Colnago for sale.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282402690651&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2017)

CBT Italia frame and fork only, new old stock, a beauty!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282402909257&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 343842
> CBT Italia frame and fork only, new old stock, a beauty!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282402909257&globalID=EBAY-GB



love the paint scheme


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Mar 2017)

A retro Concorde in Warrington.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152485316773&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Mar 2017)

A Koga Miyata fixie in Bingley.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112347234150&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Mar 2017)

Another Carrera for @biggs682 in Matlock.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172593650494&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 344318
> Another Carrera for @biggs682 in Matlock.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172593650494&globalID=EBAY-GB



spotted that last night and Matlock is not that far away , but in all fairness the garage is crammed full with another arrival due this week  and another one in the offering


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2017)

Couple of nice ones

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-clubman-531-bicycle-early-1980-s-/1226759763 which is very local to me although a bit pricey

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-/1226837232 another pricey one

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...970-good-working-order-racing-type/1226792280

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/lightweight-racing-bike/1226652536 which looks nice

with this being very nice

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/witcomb-vintage-racing-road-bike/1226506466


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Mar 2017)

A vintage Holdsworth in London.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262912096212&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Couple of nice ones
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-clubman-531-bicycle-early-1980-s-/1226759763 which is very local to me although a bit pricey
> 
> ...




That's a very nice condition clubman.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> That's a very nice condition clubman.
> View attachment 344371



Must admit I am tempted but garage is jammed full


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> That's a very nice condition clubman.
> View attachment 344371


Yeah, very nice. My mate had a clubman when we were teens, I was very jealous!

The Witcomb's nice too, where is it that it is?


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Mar 2017)

I quite like this, sympathetically modern - apart from that horrendous chainset! bob Jackson

And this: Holdsworth


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Mar 2017)

oops didn't realise the holdsworth had already been posted
.
Now this is interesting, not sure if I like it, a time trialling, 90's Rotrax? I didn't know there was such a thing! And because of that I don't know if this is good value or ridiculously expensive


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Yeah, very nice. My mate had a clubman when we were teens, I was very jealous!
> 
> The Witcomb's nice too, where is it that it is?



The Witcomb is in Brizzle 

And that Rotrax is a nit looker but like you it does not look like a Rotrax


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Mar 2017)

Holdsworth. Hybrid conversion? Towcester.

"Buy It Now" price, £80. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdsworth-Road-Bike-Vintage-Reynolds-531-/201868760968


----------



## davidphilips (28 Mar 2017)

Still at £63.88 and only 4 hours to go looks like some one will have a real great bike for very little.If seller had offered delivery i know i would have bid many times the present price.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobbs-of-...403571?hash=item21230446b3:g:AFMAAOSwXYtY0W2Y


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Still at £63.88 and only 4 hours to go looks like some one will have a real great bike for very little.If seller had offered delivery i know i would have bid many times the present price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobbs-of-...403571?hash=item21230446b3:g:AFMAAOSwXYtY0W2Y



The seller is offering delivery - if you arrange your own courier:

"Collection by buyer or you arrange a courier if you wish."

Thank me later


----------



## davidphilips (28 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> The seller is offering delivery - if you arrange your own courier:
> 
> "Collection by buyer or you arrange a courier if you wish."
> 
> Thank me later



Thanks david i did try and obtain some quotes but as i live in n/ireland it would have been cheaper to fly over and ride the bike back.

So as they say in dragons den for that reason i am out.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2017)

Raleigh Record Ace in Runcorn.
Currently £150, no bids, with an hour to go.........
Far too small for me........
(Update: no bidding at £150. Too early in the morning, perhaps)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-raleigh-record-ace-531-frame-road-bike-/142321974808


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Mar 2017)

Raleigh Royale mixte in 22.5" Says it's in good condition but I can't really see on my phone


----------



## davidphilips (29 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Raleigh Royale mixte in 22.5" Says it's in good condition but I can't really see on my phone



Looks very cheap at present price mikey.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272603429091


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Looks very cheap at present price mikey.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272603429091


Same seller has a 23.5" Gitane frame made from super vitus 971 tubing and with some Shimano 600 arabesque components. Currently £82 with just over an hour to go.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2017)

Poacher said:


> Same seller has a 23.5" Gitane frame made from super vitus 971 tubing and with some Shimano 600 arabesque components. Currently £82 with just over an hour to go.



and some nice bench ends http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garden-Ca...452745?hash=item3f786e9549:g:qX8AAOSwuxFY1WHI


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2017)

Have we all spotted the Vitus for sale, currently at £68, 10 bids, ends tomorrow at 13:53.
(Front wheel included)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vitus-Bike-Vintage/282402690651


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Have we all spotted the Vitus for sale, currently at £68, 10 bids, ends tomorrow at 13:53.
> (Front wheel included)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vitus-Bike-Vintage/282402690651
> 
> View attachment 344655


Yes  The other bike in the pic looks nice too!


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2017)

£25, Giant Road Bike, Bargain of the day?
Lytham St Annes, Lancashire 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-27in-wheel/1227952683


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Mar 2017)

I Quite like this Harry Quinn in Lewes. £48 buy it now or best offer!
The sellers description is comical.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=182510068143&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> £25, Giant Road Bike, Bargain of the day?
> Lytham St Annes, Lancashire
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-27in-wheel/1227952683
> View attachment 344885



thats a big bargain for sure


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> thats a big bargain for sure


Bonkers. The brake/shifters are worth more than that.


----------



## mikeymustard (31 Mar 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Bonkers. The brake/shifters are worth more than that.


Dya think if I bought it he'd just send me the groupset and wheels? Well worth it


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2017)

Pashley Pronto*/*ex Post Office*/*Delivery bicycle*/*workbike 
£100.00


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Apr 2017)

A couple of Carlton Criteriums: one big'un
and one from the 70s


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Apr 2017)

And a very nice Carlton Pro Am - £70, no bids so far and only 2 days to go


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Apr 2017)

This Pinarello Prestige is an absolute beauty, the seller is based in France but is prepared to post, @woodbutcher may be interested?
Unfortunately it'll probably sell for £500+ so out of my league really.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172604130984&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 345036
> This Pinarello Prestige is an absolute beauty, the seller is based in France but is prepared to post, @woodbutcher may be interested?
> Unfortunately it'll probably sell for £500+ so out of my league really.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172604130984&globalID=EBAY-GB


Oh boy this is temptation personified, where did l put my piggy bank ?


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 345036
> This Pinarello Prestige is an absolute beauty, the seller is based in France but is prepared to post, @woodbutcher may be interested?
> Unfortunately it'll probably sell for £500+ so out of my league really.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172604130984&globalID=EBAY-GB


Stop putting temptation in Woodbutcher's way, he's bad enough without encouragement!


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Stop putting temptation in Woodbutcher's way, he's bad enough without encouragement!


I don't worry about avoiding temptation, when l get old enough it will avoid me


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2017)

Here you go

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/reynolds-british-bicycle.-very-light-and-fast./1228350129


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2017)

and another

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FW-Evans-...241412?hash=item41c0e70b44:g:K7IAAOSwuLZY1pQs

now this is nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-vint...363444?hash=item3ade1a3834:g:BY4AAOSwhQhY2rMx


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> and another
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FW-Evans-...241412?hash=item41c0e70b44:g:K7IAAOSwuLZY1pQs
> 
> ...



Someone got a bargain on the Harry Hall. 

I am worried now as the Evans looks like it fits me.


----------



## midlife (2 Apr 2017)

Was it a Harry Hall ? I tried to look for HH panto work.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Someone got a bargain on the Harry Hall.
> 
> I am worried now as the Evans looks like it fits me.



The HH was a bargain for sure but like @midlife said not the usual pantographing but hey

And that Evans has to be worth a trip down the m40 @Milkfloat


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The HH was a bargain for sure but like @midlife said not the usual pantographing but hey
> 
> And that Evans has to be worth a trip down the m40 @Milkfloat



The lack of 531 stickers on the Evans is a little odd. I am also a little unsure on sizing now I am looking at it sober.


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> The lack of 531 stickers on the Evans is a little odd. I am also a little unsure on sizing now I am looking at it sober.


not if it isn't 531 
Think you're right about the size though


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2017)

nice one here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-r...419355?hash=item4b14cb5ddb:g:KKMAAOSwA29Y4SZG


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Apr 2017)

Now that is a nice genuine bike....wonder how much to ship to France ?


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Now that is a nice genuine bike....wonder how much to ship to France ?


 down boy!
What's with all the giant's bikes around at the moment?

Edit: (as opposed to "Giant" bikes)


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Now that is a nice genuine bike....wonder how much to ship to France ?



last time i shipped a frame it was over £100 alone


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Apr 2017)

The seller has told me they won't ship to France, its collection only. Just as well l guess !!


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Apr 2017)

My interest is piqued - I don't want to start a bidding war, is anyone else going to go for it?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> My interest is piqued - I don't want to start a bidding war, is anyone else going to go for it?


no not enough room left , go for it


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Apr 2017)

Only 1 hour 20 mins left on this Paul Milnes in Middlewich, currently at £36!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282416461226&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> My interest is piqued - I don't want to start a bidding war, is anyone else going to go for it?


 You're almost the only one tall enough to ride it!


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Apr 2017)

Here's (most of) a 85 Raleigh Clubman in reasonable condition


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Apr 2017)

Yet another big job!


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> You're almost the only one tall enough to ride it!



In the end I decided against it, too much frame rust for the journey, if it had been really close or in better condition I would have gone for it. Selling price was £33.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Yet another big job!


Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2017)

Nice to see some man sized frames for a changed.

I'm a bit worried about the Raleigh though - not sure I would want one puncher, never mind two.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Here's (most of) a 85 Raleigh Clubman in reasonable condition



i have that one in my sights as a spare parts package and sell the frame set afterwards


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

one for @DCLane http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHYTE-SUSSEX-2017-/262921263016?hash=item3d375417a8:g:OSgAAOSwhQhY4bO8


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> one for @DCLane http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHYTE-SUSSEX-2017-/262921263016?hash=item3d375417a8:g:OSgAAOSwhQhY4bO8



Hmmm. 0-rated seller. £45. Scam? Probably but worth a try. My guess is they've put the wrong number in.


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> one for @DCLane http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHYTE-SUSSEX-2017-/262921263016?hash=item3d375417a8:g:OSgAAOSwhQhY4bO8


 seriously? £45? Something doesn't add up


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Apr 2017)

@DCLane ah beat me to it


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> Hmmm. 0-rated seller. £45. Scam? Probably but worth a try. My guess is they've put the wrong number in.



listing ended now , but agree re dodgy 



mikeymustard said:


> seriously? £45? Something doesn't add up



if it had been local i might have given it a sniff


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> if it had been local i might have given it a sniff



Seller is listed as being based in China - a big nose required to stiff at that.


----------



## Alan O (6 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> nice one here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-r...419355?hash=item4b14cb5ddb:g:KKMAAOSwA29Y4SZG


Wow, £33 for a Raleigh Royal in what looks like very good condition. I paid £45 last year for a Raleigh Royal frame and forks (albeit one with cantilever brake bosses), and I reckon someone got a great bargain there.

Alan


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Apr 2017)

Very tidy looking 80s Raleigh Corsa in Derby, erm's yet another biggun!


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> listing ended now , but agree re dodgy
> 
> if it had been local i might have given it a sniff





Milkfloat said:


> Seller is listed as being based in China - a big nose required to stiff at that.



Well I did






But there's something definitely dodgy. The seller's sending me something from China apparently


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> Well I did
> 
> View attachment 345917
> 
> ...



so will it be all Whyte ?


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> so will it be all Whyte ?


You're wasted on here!


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Apr 2017)

This looks familiar, as does the location [Builth] so apologies if this has already been on: Raleigh Criterium - in red!


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Apr 2017)

Interesting 90's hunk of 531c with full 105 - a British Eagle-made Freewheel?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> This looks familiar, as does the location [Builth] so apologies if this has already been on: Raleigh Criterium - in red!


very nice just too far


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> very nice just too far


 My partner & daughter are going to Builth at the end of the month for the wool fair (and she says my hobby is boring!) but they're getting a lift from a friend


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Apr 2017)

Here's a bike that'll get you noticed, I find myself strangely drawn to it, in a retina-burning kind of way! A bit pricey maybe but the carpet matches beautifully
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ribble-ro...f996578&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=132145340851


----------



## Oldfentiger (8 Apr 2017)

This looks interesting.
Is it a Carlton????

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192146844128?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Apr 2017)

A dynatech http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Dyna-tech-Tour-Lite-Racer-Bike-Acquired/152495993432?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=40656&meid=d2fb2aa047ee4652a23dd06c84c6a185&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=112356257634

And a Geliano http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-G...185560?hash=item2123998998:g:Y-wAAOSwol5Y3Vb8


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Apr 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> This looks interesting.
> Is it a Carlton????
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192146844128?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


All those photos and you can't see much apart from the seat tube lug. Campag headset though


----------



## midlife (8 Apr 2017)

Wraparound seat stay is typically Rourke . 

Shaun


----------



## midlife (8 Apr 2017)

Had another look and as far as i can work out with the filed down lugs and wrapover it's a Rourke. He has a Benotto as well.......

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2017)

This looks nice , just wish it was nearer or i knew somebody that was


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262922958591?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



midlife said:


> Had another look and as far as i can work out with the filed down lugs and wrapover it's a Rourke. He has a Benotto as well.......
> 
> Shaun



The Benotto looks nice


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Apr 2017)

and another viscount http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-V...dd93950&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=262922958591


----------



## midlife (10 Apr 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311837999...e11010.m1951.l1653%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true

Missed it ! On holiday near Filey, bit of sunburn but lost track of eBay lol

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> and another viscount http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Viscount-Bicycle-Original-Condition/112363463886?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=40656&meid=265c35a5814e4cb8a1ac890e3dd93950&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=262922958591



some of the sellers other bikes are nice as well


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2017)

midlife said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311837999109?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11010.m1951.l1653%2F7%3Feuid%3Da650b8f6976e41bab5244a7be3c25b3e%26bu%3D43150695756%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.co.uk%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F311837999109%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11010.m1951.l1653%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Missed it ! On holiday near Filey, bit of sunburn but lost track of eBay lol
> 
> Shaun


what no suncream


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> some of the sellers other bikes are nice as well


ooh yes, nice Clubman


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2017)

Nice fixer upper 

https://en.shpock.com/i/WOtty230T2oaGF0S/


----------



## Alan O (10 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Nice fixer upper
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/WOtty230T2oaGF0S/


If you like fixing up broken downtubes


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> If you like fixing up broken downtubes


Well spotted I looked at it twice before i realised


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Apr 2017)

A nice Olmo in Surrey.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391750982270&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Nice fixer upper
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/WOtty230T2oaGF0S/



Frame's a bit slack,


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2017)

Raleigh Tourist(e), 23inch, £90, Sheffield*.*

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...amed-touring-bike.-road-race-cycle/1230169870


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Apr 2017)

There's a nice bike under here somewhere
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...6399f3f&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=142339523890

and a Freewheel? Made by British Eagle apparently, looks very nice
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...0f77af2&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=332180679428

and an actual British Eagle - no mudguard eyelets, shot in backstays - the real deal!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...587973c&pid=100009&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=142339523890


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Apr 2017)

@Milkfloat ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...c229683&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=302276540724
Awesome 80s RRA, might just fetch a few spuds though


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> @Milkfloat ?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Record-Ace-1980s-beauty/262932350229?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40656&meid=f3084fcff74c430c8c8231ac3c229683&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=302276540724
> Awesome 80s RRA, might just fetch a few spuds though
> View attachment 347098



I just this moment was looking at this after clicking through the British Eagle you found. I am not sure if it would be a tiny bit small, but more importantly, I suspect it could go for quite a high price. I am watching it though.


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I just this moment was looking at this after clicking through the British Eagle you found. I am not sure if it would be a tiny bit small, but more importantly, I suspect it could go for quite a high price. I am watching it though.


25" ought to plenty big enough? It's a beaut though, if I didn't need a stepladder to climb up on it I'd be looking hard at this


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> 25" ought to plenty big enough? It's a beaut though, if I didn't need a stepladder to climb up on it I'd be looking hard at this



I am 6'4" and looking at the amount of seatpost showing for the owner at 6'0" I am a bit worried. You are right though, it is a beauty. I guess his reserve is set pretty high.


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 346813
> A nice Olmo in Surrey.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391750982270&globalID=EBAY-GB


Snap?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olmo-road...63dc13d&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=292083006646


----------



## netman (12 Apr 2017)

Mmmm - nice '71 Grubb here....


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Apr 2017)

Another vintage Raleigh in Northumberland.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272624296443&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Chris S (13 Apr 2017)

There's an Allegro Lagonda for sale in West Bromwich for £10. It's a bit scruffy but these were top quality Swiss bikes.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/allegro-lagonda-3-speed-bicycle/1230068229


----------



## Poacher (13 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I just this moment was looking at this after clicking through the British Eagle you found. I am not sure if it would be a tiny bit small, but more importantly, I suspect it could go for quite a high price. I am watching it though.





Milkfloat said:


> I am 6'4" and looking at the amount of seatpost showing for the owner at 6'0" I am a bit worried. You are right though, it is a beauty. I guess his reserve is set pretty high.


I wouldn't worry about the size; unless you have disproportionately long legs this will fit you a treat, and at that size there won't be a great deal of competition.
While I'm here, I hope I won't be treading on anyone's toes in bidding for that British Eagle in Southwell - it's my size, I'll be passing through Southwell tomorrow by car (convenient for collecting it), and I like the look of it! With a small collection of steel framed bikes (nowhere near some of you on here; I was trying to build up a stable of vintage bikes for a dream of a gite in the Pays de la Loire, but Brexit put paid to that), I really don't need another one, but it looks too good to let go for a pittance. Without a radical redesign of storage in the outhouses, I may need to let one go - anyone up for a 21 1/2" Holdsworth? (An impulse purchase from a yard sale in Burton Joyce - _marginally _too small for me, but I love it).


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Apr 2017)

Poacher said:


> I wouldn't worry about the size; unless you have disproportionately long legs this will fit you a treat, and at that size there won't be a great deal of competition.
> While I'm here, I hope I won't be treading on anyone's toes in bidding for that British Eagle in Southwell - it's my size, I'll be passing through Southwell tomorrow by car (convenient for collecting it), and I like the look of it! With a small collection of steel framed bikes (nowhere near some of you on here; I was trying to build up a stable of vintage bikes for a dream of a gite in the Pays de la Loire, but Brexit put paid to that), I really don't need another one, but it looks too good to let go for a pittance. Without a radical redesign of storage in the outhouses, I may need to let one go - anyone up for a 21 1/2" Holdsworth? (An impulse purchase from a yard sale in Burton Joyce - _marginally _too small for me, but I love it).



Calling @woodbutcher


----------



## Poacher (13 Apr 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @woodbutcher




There's probably a photo of it somewhere on here, but I haven't bothered to look.
Oh, here you go!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2017)

Chris S said:


> There's an Allegro Lagonda for sale in West Bromwich for £10. It's a bit scruffy but these were top quality Swiss bikes.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/allegro-lagonda-3-speed-bicycle/1230068229



Bargain of the day


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2017)

this looks good value

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ridgeback-world-tour-52cm-touring-bike/1231364895


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Snap?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olmo-road-bike/132156309831?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40656&meid=6718ca7bb03644438d084f24c63dc13d&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=292083006646
> View attachment 347121


Ooooh l like this but the seller is stating collection only! oh well saved me a few quid


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2017)

This is nice shame about tubs & sprints

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koga-Miya...999608?hash=item3d3834f478:g:PNwAAOSwB-1Y77-4

and so is this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-bi...473467?hash=item5d6fab91bb:g:TSwAAOSwAANY6fW0

and this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-3...046666?hash=item33cc4ec60a:g:YXQAAOSw3utY7Qll


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2017)

Those are three cracking bikes and l would be happy to own any of them.....especially the Richards shame about the big red NoNo to France


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Those are three cracking bikes and l would be happy to own any of them.....especially the Richards shame about the big red NoNo to France


Im looking at these two at the moment, for no logical reason other than l find them interesting (always a bad sign with me )http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332180391956?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Im looking at these two at the moment, for no logical reason other than l find them interesting (always a bad sign with me )http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332180391956?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


This one failed to work the first time ...try again http://www.ebay.fr/itm/252865338901?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Apr 2017)

This is nice, a bit more than I'd prepare to pay but nonetheless...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Selbach-V...d=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=401305473467


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Apr 2017)

Judging by the components this looks very nice http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-3...7557ff9&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=332180391956


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2017)

lets face it, there are far more bikes out there than we are ever going to own, but we can still appreciate !


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Apr 2017)

@woodbutcher the Torpado looks interesting, not sure about the mixte, is there damage on that top(?) tube?


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> @woodbutcher the Torpado looks interesting, not sure about the mixte, is there damage on that top(?) tube?


You might be right about damage, difficult to tell. The Torpado seller is not enthusiastic about shipping to France, just have to keep looking l guess.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Im looking at these two at the moment, for no logical reason other than l find them interesting (always a bad sign with me )http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332180391956?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Thats high on my watch list


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Thats high on my watch list


Get it in the bag before it is snapped up!!


----------



## Alan O (17 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> This is nice, a bit more than I'd prepare to pay but nonetheless...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Selbach-Vintage-Racing-Bicycle-1930s/112365114812?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=40656&meid=3598fca89e3b4ffd9c2cf6e856ec4358&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=401305473467


Ooh, that's beautiful, and it just so happens that I have family not too far away who could almost certainly pick it up for me. It's probably just as well I'm a bit skint at the moment, as I'm already struggling to fit my current bikes in the house (and I only have five!)


----------



## Alan O (17 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> lets face it, there are far more bikes out there than we are ever going to own, but we can still appreciate !


Very true. I'm all in favour of modern developments, especially as it's helping to get more and more people into cycling (it's very pleasing to see so many youngsters round here with bikes, though it's a shame it's only the boys). But it's painful to see so many beautiful old machines going unappreciated and neglected.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Apr 2017)

A nice Mercian Touring bike in Preston.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142351186392&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Apr 2017)

I like this Terry Dolan built Cougar in Grantham, Lincs.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142351226606&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 347857
> I like this Terry Dolan built Cougar in Grantham, Lincs.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142351226606&globalID=EBAY-GB


 Very nice - those spokes are bonkers


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> Ooh, that's beautiful, and it just so happens that I have family not too far away who could almost certainly pick it up for me. It's probably just as well I'm a bit skint at the moment, as I'm already struggling to fit my current bikes in the house (and I only have five!)


did a quick search on Maurice Selbach and found this:
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1930s/1934-2/1928-selbach-improved-taper-tube-model/
I love the introduction on his brochure!


----------



## davidphilips (17 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 347841
> A nice Mercian Touring bike in Preston.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142351186392&globalID=EBAY-GB




Now that is a really nice bike just look at the frame and lugs, pity theres no postage option or i would have to make room for another toy.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Now that is a really nice bike just look at the frame and lugs, pity theres no postage option or i would have to make room for another toy.


Ahem.....
"If you are out of area I will happily package up the bike to be collected by your courier"


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2017)

A tidy Carlton mixte here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...4bd4733&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=192156429576


----------



## davidphilips (17 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Ahem.....
> "If you are out of area I will happily package up the bike to be collected by your courier"



Very kind offer mikey thank you but last time i tried to arrange a carrier the cost was in hundreds, so thats me out of it, pity as i can always find room for another bike.

Thanks again for the offer mikey.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Apr 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Very kind offer mikey thank you but last time i tried to arrange a carrier the cost was in hundreds, so thats me out of it, pity as i can always find room for another bike.
> 
> Thanks again for the offer mikey.


use good old royal mail,it will even post to France by weight, for example 10 k for about 30£


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2017)

A Holdsworth with 531 frame and fork - £50 start for the whole bike in Sutton Coldfield: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-bike-holdsworth-reynolds-cinelli-/152514769087


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2017)

davidphilips said:


> last time i tried to arrange a carrier the cost was in hundreds


the price of living in Norn Iron eh?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> the price of living in Norn Iron eh?



I sent one across not long ago and it was cheaper for the recipient to arrange it from there end rather than me @davidphilips


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Apr 2017)

A very original looking Raleigh Rapide in Bradford starting at £20!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122452226302&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2017)

@Spiderweb - *Oi*, I was trying to keep that one quiet


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> @Spiderweb - *Oi*, I was trying to keep that one quiet


Only a 7hr round trip for me


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 348103
> A very original looking Raleigh Rapide in Bradford starting at £20!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122452226302&globalID=EBAY-GB



All too small, but what about the Ellis Briggs from the same seller?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2017)

I like this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gents-cla...133556?hash=item3ae0791034:g:bNwAAOSwRUhY9M74


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I like this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gents-cla...133556?hash=item3ae0791034:g:bNwAAOSwRUhY9M74


I like the chain!


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Apr 2017)

A couple of Italians and a Japanese here; the hirame is just hi-ten steel but someone must've loved it cos it's got some nice bits on it. I like the cornelo what's the betting the owner has a high reserve?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottecchia-Vintage-Racing-Road-Bicycle-Eroica/201892972791?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D40656%26meid%3Dc3cddabfdd7e476a9b9a41a28fa7cb29%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D252872036017

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hirame-by...b0d3af9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=152513134222

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...2ba9421&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=352031480698


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A couple of Italians and a Japanese here; the hirame is just hi-ten steel but someone must've loved it cos it's got some nice bits on it. I like the cornelo what's the betting the owner has a high reserve?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottecchia-Vintage-Racing-Road-Bicycle-Eroica/201892972791?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D40656%26meid%3Dc3cddabfdd7e476a9b9a41a28fa7cb29%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D252872036017
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hirame-by-Kuwahara-gentlemans-vintage-drop-handle-road-racing-bike/302284594775?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=40656&meid=15ee6dca56b145779fc076855b0d3af9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=152513134222
> ...



Hirames were normally sold as framesets only , and they do ride very nice indeed


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2017)

Here is another nice looking bike

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...racing-bike-reynolds-531-very-rare/1232292094


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A couple of Italians and a Japanese here; the hirame is just hi-ten steel but someone must've loved it cos it's got some nice bits on it. I like the cornelo what's the betting the owner has a high reserve?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottecchia-Vintage-Racing-Road-Bicycle-Eroica/201892972791?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D40656%26meid%3Dc3cddabfdd7e476a9b9a41a28fa7cb29%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D252872036017
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hirame-by-Kuwahara-gentlemans-vintage-drop-handle-road-racing-bike/302284594775?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=40656&meid=15ee6dca56b145779fc076855b0d3af9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=152513134222
> ...









Yes, nicely put together and polished..........


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Hirames were normally sold as framesets only , and they do ride very nice indeed



I love the d'inscription of the Brooks Vitesse as a "relatively new replacement saddle"


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Apr 2017)

I am so pleased I live in Denmark. If I lived in the UK I would have a warehouse full of bikes, looking at some of these bikes on here.


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Apr 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I am so pleased I live in Denmark. If I lived in the UK I would have a warehouse full of bikes, looking at some of these bikes on here.


judging by the only bikes I've seen Danes riding I think you're quite safe!


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Apr 2017)

Excellent condition Mercier, £190. 

Are they French.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mercier-steel-road-bike-in-great-condition-Mafac-Stronglight/222477320318


----------



## midlife (20 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Excellent condition Mercier, £190.
> 
> Are they French.
> 
> ...



Very French and usually very pink 

Shaun


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Apr 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> judging by the only bikes I've seen Danes riding I think you're quite safe!


Im not sure what that means. Expand it a bit


----------



## DCLane (20 Apr 2017)

Reynolds 853-framed Chris Marshall (Keighley frame builder), too big for me: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds-853-pro-team-Racing-Bike-/272638610534


----------



## DCLane (20 Apr 2017)

Anyone looking for old 20" dynamo hub / 20" 3-speed wheels and other bits? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-wheels-and-accessories-/222482164359


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> Anyone looking for old 20" dynamo hub / 20" 3-speed wheels and other bits? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-wheels-and-accessories-/222482164359



That looks bigger than a 20" wheel to me the advert is confusing,do you think its a 40 hole wheel pictured with 20 spokes per side ?

The other pictures seem to have 16 spoke holes at the side shown.


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Apr 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Im not sure what that means. Expand it a bit


every Dane I've ever seen on holiday has had a bike that looked like this: 



comfy but a bit dull (that's the bikes not the Danes)


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Apr 2017)

You should come and sit in my garden. We get everything passing by.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Apr 2017)

Raleigh Touriste £90, Sheffield.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...amed-touring-bike.-road-race-cycle/1233471481


----------



## Specialeyes (21 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Excellent condition Mercier, £190.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mercier-steel-road-bike-in-great-condition-Mafac-Stronglight/222477320318
> View attachment 348383


That Mercier is lovely - can't believe the seller hasn't used the magic word "Eroica"! I also really like the postage cost of £20 from Glasgow - well played by the seller, realising that people factor in the postage costs when buying so are perhaps more likely to bid higher.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Apr 2017)

Get this Terry Dolan Cougar quick, there's only 2hrs to go, currently at £123

Winning bid: £171.00
For that price, that's a nice bike.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike/142351226606


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Apr 2017)

A Dave Marsh in Bristol.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122453909110&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Apr 2017)

Rare(ish), R.J.Quinn small frame and chrome forks. (and other components.)
Currently £50.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bike-Frame-/122460532284


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2017)

cheap Pug for anybody in the West Midlands

https://en.shpock.com/i/WP4XKElJbwu5Y7Mk/


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Apr 2017)

FREE TO GOOD HOME
Raleigh Superbe, Brampton, Cambridgeshire
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...tion-project...free-to-a-good-home/1230164164


----------



## wonderdog (25 Apr 2017)

An interesting conundrum .... bits and pieces from all over, Nervar, Altenburger ... and Carlton Capella lugs. Located in Crook, which may be an omen or an Omas, or Olmo ... occasionally wish I was closer to some of this stuff.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/velosport...721172?hash=item2cbdf83454:g:9UMAAOSwtZJY9KOg


----------



## wonderdog (25 Apr 2017)

OK Woodbutcher ... rid yourself of all that Italian dross and get your leg over a proper bike. I don't know how big your back yard is but there must be room for this one ...
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/road-bik...890766?hash=item2f01eecf4e:g:2EYAAOSw2gxYzOPM


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2017)

wonderdog said:


> OK Woodbutcher ... rid yourself of all that Italian dross and get your leg over a proper bike. I don't know how big your back yard is but there must be room for this one ...
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/road-bik...890766?hash=item2f01eecf4e:g:2EYAAOSw2gxYzOPM


Never mind the back yard.....l would take this baby to bed with me.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Never mind the back yard.....l would take this baby to bed with me.


Pervert!


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Pervert!


I have been called worse (can't actually think what at the moment). Any way wonderdog probably doesn't know that l am not a total Italian dross freak. Heres the proof, but you must admit that the Italian is very pretty dross, bit of a bugger to ride though as my knees seem to come into regular contact with my elbows......bloody short wheel axis


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Never mind the back yard.....l would take this baby to bed with me.




Surely that is illegal even in France !!


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Surely that is illegal even in France !!


Im not sure of the legality or otherwise of bicycle fetish in France....l could always ask our Mayor l suppose.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Apr 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I have been called worse (can't actually think what at the moment). Any way wonderdog probably doesn't know that l am not a total Italian dross freak. Heres the proof, but you must admit that the Italian is very pretty dross, bit of a bugger to ride though as my knees seem to come into regular contact with my elbows......bloody short wheel axis







Very nice indeed.........................


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Apr 2017)

1936 Triumph Moller



__ Specialeyes
__ 25 Apr 2017
__ 2



Coming up for auction 11/05/17 in Gloucestershire





1936 Triumph Moller, coming up for auction the old fashioned way in Gloucestershire on 11th May. 

Details here: https://www.dominicwinter.co.uk/sale/-col17a-1/lot-470

What a thing... (and what an estimate, to be frank! £1k - £1,400)


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Apr 2017)

Top of the range 1989 Raleigh Record Ace (Moderne), Reynolds 653, Shimano Sante groupset. Currently at £150, ends at 8pm.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raliegh-record-ace-moderne-road-bike-60cm-/172633080413


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2017)

anyone fancy a dawes( galaxy painted on top tube)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-r...541545?hash=item3ae1bfb929:g:iAYAAOSwuLZY6kMu


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2017)

Any use to anyone ?http://www.ebay.fr/itm/332181137103?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> anyone fancy a dawes( galaxy painted on top tube)
> http ://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-retro-dawes-galaxy-reynolds-531-/252895541545?hash=item3ae1bfb929:g:iAYAAOSwuLZY6kMu



For £88 its a good buy and would tidy up enough , thankfully too far for me 

Plus trying to lower the number of bikes in the fleet


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Apr 2017)

Can anyone help with some information on this 'Falcon' - Ernie Clements?

I noticed at least some arabesque components, but am not sure on the rest of the bike. To my untrained eye it looks like a bog standard frame, but would like the expertise of everyone else to know if I should throw in a bid.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-G...IND-EASY-PROJECT-SPARES-REPAIRS-/222484737976


----------



## Alan O (27 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Can anyone help with some information on this 'Falcon' - Ernie Clements?
> 
> I noticed at least some arabesque components, but am not sure on the rest of the bike. To my untrained eye it looks like a bog standard frame, but would like the expertise of everyone else to know if I should throw in a bid.
> 
> ...


Looks like a plain steel frame to me, not Reynolds.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> For £88 its a good buy and would tidy up enough , thankfully too far for me
> 
> Plus trying to lower the number of bikes in the fleet


A vain hope l fear....temptation is, l find best dealt with by yielding to it


----------



## midlife (27 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Can anyone help with some information on this 'Falcon' - Ernie Clements?
> 
> I noticed at least some arabesque components, but am not sure on the rest of the bike. To my untrained eye it looks like a bog standard frame, but would like the expertise of everyone else to know if I should throw in a bid.
> 
> ...



Late 70's early 80's from sunny Lincolnshire. Not as bad as their offerings from the Far East but not their best effort. Very reasonable standard steel frame. Not worth much so good for leaving in Tesco car park or down the pub . 

Note to self to read that book about Ernie Clements which I think was written by his brother.

Shaun


----------



## Alan O (27 Apr 2017)

midlife said:


> Late 70's early 80's from sunny Lincolnshire. Not as bad as their offerings from the Far East but not their best effort. Very reasonable standard steel frame. Not worth much so good for leaving in Tesco car park or down the pub .
> 
> Note to self to read that book about Ernie Clements which I think was written by his brother.
> 
> Shaun


My first "proper" bike was a standard steel "Ernie Clements" Falcon, and it must have been from the sixties. I did a lot of miles on it, and when I eventually replaced it with a 531 bike I really didn't notice a great deal of difference in the feel. I've now got a 531 "Elswick Falcon" frame ready to build up, which is probably early 80s, and it's got a very nice "ping" to it


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2017)

Nice small Raleigh Royal i think in Exeter

http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy__se...yumREaKCuAHc7VSob5tXidts4Vj6OC86FtEvk4CK9hw==


----------



## Chris S (28 Apr 2017)

There's a Hampton 3-speed for sale not to far from Bromsgrove in Worcestershire. 
I don't know much about the brand but it's got a full chaincase and possibly a rear-wheel lock so it might be Dutch. The £18 starting price seems very reasonable.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...Its-Age-/262953073970?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2017)

Chris S said:


> There's a Hampton 3-speed for sale not to far from Bromsgrove in Worcestershire.
> I don't know much about the brand but it's got a full chaincase and possibly a rear-wheel lock so it might be Dutch. The £18 starting price seems very reasonable.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...Its-Age-/262953073970?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276



i saw this last night and i think its more like mid 70's than 50's but looks ok


----------



## Chris S (28 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i saw this last night and i think its more like mid 70's than 50's but looks ok


You're probably right about the age. It's definitely pre-1985 as it doesn't have reflective pedals.
I was puzzled by the gear cable pulley at the *bottom *of the seat tube. I suppose it was an evolutionary step towards using a full length outer cable.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2017)

Chris S said:


> You're probably right about the age. It's definitely pre-1985 as it doesn't have reflective pedals.
> I was puzzled by the gear cable pulley at the *bottom *of the seat tube. I suppose it was an evolutionary step towards using a full length outer cable.



i based my guess on the brake levers and calipers


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2017)

Chris S said:


> There's a Hampton 3-speed for sale not to far from Bromsgrove in Worcestershire.
> I don't know much about the brand but it's got a full chaincase and possibly a rear-wheel lock so it might be Dutch. The £18 starting price seems very reasonable.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...Its-Age-/262953073970?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


When was the 5 speed hub launched as a product, I don't remember them in the 70s.


----------



## midlife (29 Apr 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-M...0-039-s-/201907756016?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

This needs a good home 


Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Apr 2017)

Potentially a very nice machine, I wonder how much chrome is left on those lugs and forks? Seems very reasonable for London too


midlife said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-M...0-039-s-/201907756016?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> This needs a good home
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris S (29 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> When was the 5 speed hub launched as a product, I don't remember them in the 70s.


I suspect it's actually a 3-speed, there isn't a second gear cable on the non-drive side.


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2017)

A 531-framed Aende near me - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-rare-classic-hand-built-Aende-road-bike-/322502502151 :


----------



## contadino (3 May 2017)

This Sun looks good for 35quid BIN if it's not too far from anyone...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162493166923


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2017)

contadino said:


> This Sun looks good for 35quid BIN if it's not too far from anyone...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162493166923


It's close to me , if it helps anybody who is thinking about it , and i have had dealings with seller


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> A 531-framed Aende near me - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-rare-classic-hand-built-Aende-road-bike-/322502502151 :
> 
> View attachment 350565



shame that is so small


----------



## midlife (3 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> A 531-framed Aende near me - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-rare-classic-hand-built-Aende-road-bike-/322502502151 :
> 
> View attachment 350565



What an odd looking bike, reminds me of a lo-pro with the wrong forks but it has mudguard eyes.....

Too small though.

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2017)

There is always room for a decent Galaxy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Gal...426707?hash=item283310bc93:g:ccAAAOSwX61ZB3zF

or a fair italian

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-Massi-...669264?hash=item3d3951d4d0:g:gs4AAOSwvbdZANX5

or a plane jane

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...032923?hash=item25d5e03e1b:g:22cAAOSwCQZZChWE


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> There is always room for a decent Galaxy
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Gal...426707?hash=item283310bc93:g:ccAAAOSwX61ZB3zF
> 
> ...


I like the look of the massi and have sent them a request for international shipping....fingers crossed as so many sellers are unwilling for some reason !


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I like the look of the massi and have sent them a request for international shipping....fingers crossed as so many sellers are unwilling for some reason !



Must admit it does look rather nice


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit it does look rather nice


And considering what this went for earlier this evening the Massi looks good valuehttp://www.ebay.fr/itm/cadre-MOSER-colombus-slx-new-vintage-fourche-chrome-arriere-a-lItalenne-chrome-/332196072058?autorefresh=true


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2017)

And this is still availablehttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Claud-Butler-Elite-58cm-Road-Bike-Reynolds-531-Retro-Shimano-105-7-Speed/282415163978?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D43782%26meid%3Db1e31dcadcb641fc859ae31c90720b65%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262954669264


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> And this is still availablehttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Claud-Butler-Elite-58cm-Road-Bike-Reynolds-531-Retro-Shimano-105-7-Speed/282415163978?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D43782%26meid%3Db1e31dcadcb641fc859ae31c90720b65%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262954669264


 it seems a bit pricey , but it looks good 

Have you heard back re the Massi ?


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> And this is still availablehttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Claud-Butler-Elite-58cm-Road-Bike-Reynolds-531-Retro-Shimano-105-7-Speed/282415163978?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D43782%26meid%3Db1e31dcadcb641fc859ae31c90720b65%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262954669264


Nice, stick some downtube shifters and proper brake levers on it and it'd be nicer though.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2017)

@woodbutcher how about this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201908856761?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

shame about the forks


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it seems a bit pricey , but it looks good
> 
> Have you heard back re the Massi ?


Yes l had a reply today and it is positive ! They are asking for my address to give me a quote and also enquiring about what type of bikes interest me most, which l think is an interesting response .


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes l had a reply today and it is positive ! They are asking for my address to give me a quote and also enquiring about what type of bikes interest me most, which l think is an interesting response .


fingers crossed then


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> fingers crossed then


I have been having a discussion with the seller about the best / economical way of getting the bike here and he is being very helpful and enthusiastic although l get the impression that this is a first for him. I haven't yet made a firm offer for the bike because l need the delivery quote first but if everything goes ok l would like to go ahead. Though the one thing l don't really like much is the jumble of brake and gear change cables and l am wondering if it is possible or even acceptable to change to down tube shifters, or am l just old fashioned?


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I have been having a discussion with the seller about the best / economical way of getting the bike here and he is being very helpful and enthusiastic although l get the impression that this is a first for him. I haven't yet made a firm offer for the bike because l need the delivery quote first but if everything goes ok l would like to go ahead. Though the one thing l don't really like much is the jumble of brake and gear change cables and l am wondering if it is possible or even acceptable to change to down tube shifters, or am l just old fashioned?



easy swap to down tube levers and tidier cabling

shipping abroad from uk is crazy price , try getting a quote from your end you might be surprised


----------



## Chris S (5 May 2017)

A New Hudson in Birmingham with unusual brakes. The starting bid is £50, I don't think it will make much more than that.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINT...086304?hash=item4b16cd1560:g:9KQAAOSww9xZC3hR


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2017)

Chris S said:


> A New Hudson in Birmingham with unusual brakes. The starting bid is £50, I don't think it will make much more than that.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINT...086304?hash=item4b16cd1560:g:9KQAAOSww9xZC3hR


i quite like that


----------



## woodbutcher (6 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> easy swap to down tube levers and tidier cabling
> 
> shipping abroad from uk is crazy price , try getting a quote from your end you might be surprised


More developments on the Massi....I did a bit of research and discovered that Massi are not Italian they are a Spanish producer .https://picclick.co.uk/Massi-Pro-Team-Road-Bike-Composit-Frame-152536517012.html and although they look nice they are nothing special. I told the seller and he is most apologetic and is changing the listing. The Italian producer is Masi so its an understandable error l guess.
However the seller has offered me a Benotto for restoration by way of compensation so watch this space for details when l have them.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2017)

How much grief would i get if i bought this ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201913200808?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> How much grief would i get if i bought this ?


A lot if you didn't put any saddles on it


----------



## midlife (6 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> How much grief would i get if i bought this ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201913200808?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



That's a big rust hole on the rear stay!

Shaun


----------



## woodbutcher (6 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> How much grief would i get if i bought this ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201913200808?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


I don't know about grief but you wouldn't go short of rust beetles


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2017)

midlife said:


> That's a big rust hole on the rear stay!
> 
> Shaun



yeah and the seller has only just added that pic and info 

Would mean a trip to Lee Cooper for a new stay


----------



## Milkfloat (6 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Would mean a trip to Lee Cooper for a new stay



And whilst you were there you would get another frame. - all in all this is looking expensive.


----------



## Cycleops (6 May 2017)

midlife said:


> What an odd looking bike, reminds me of a lo-pro with the wrong forks but it has mudguard eyes.....
> Shaun


Reminds me of this, I think the owner may be Mr Briggs. NOT Biggs!!


----------



## Cycleops (6 May 2017)

^^




This was the bike


----------



## Chris S (6 May 2017)

A Raleigh 3-speed with rod brakes. Only £20, in Coventry.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/look-restoration-project-raleigh-all-steel-gents-bike-/1236525576


----------



## Chris S (6 May 2017)

This is listed as a Raleigh but it looks more like a Puch. A bargain at £25, in Worcester.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-bike/1232273144


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh 3-speed with rod brakes. Only £20, in Coventry.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/look-restoration-project-raleigh-all-steel-gents-bike-/1236525576


Is @Drago still looking for a 'gentlemans steed'.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2017)

pricey but nice

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-vintage-road-bike-/1238224098


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2017)

if anybody wants a bargain , shame i cant get near due to time retrictions otherwise i would be all over this @Tony Raynor 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ike-project-needs-work-garage-find/1238489172


----------



## Tony Raynor (9 May 2017)

Are those death forks on the viscount?


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2017)

Tony Raynor said:


> Are those death forks on the viscount?


No death forks were all alloy


----------



## Tony Raynor (9 May 2017)

Think I'm off to Winchester to pick a viscount Sebring up otherwise I would be going to get it


----------



## woodbutcher (9 May 2017)

Tony Raynor said:


> Think I'm off to Winchester to pick a viscount Sebring up otherwise I would be going to get it


I feel as though l am missing out.....France is a rather large country and l can't just pop up the road to Paris or Lyon or wherever, actually Spain would be closer to pick up a bargain. I have to console myself with 10 ltr of the black wines of Cahors for €22....its a hard life.


----------



## stalagmike (10 May 2017)

Looks like it would clean up nicely. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252929186199


----------



## midlife (10 May 2017)

stalagmike said:


> Looks like it would clean up nicely.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252929186199



Not a top end machine but orange and kingfisher was always a good colour scheme 

Shaun


----------



## stalagmike (10 May 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162507376249

What about this? The owner says it's French but all I can find online about duToit relates to a South African rider turned frame builder.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2017)

stalagmike said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162507376249
> 
> What about this? The owner says it's French but all I can find online about duToit relates to a South African rider turned frame builder.



That's in my watch pile , have bought from seller before and have found there description poor


----------



## woodbutcher (10 May 2017)

stalagmike said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162507376249
> 
> What about this? The owner says it's French but all I can find online about duToit relates to a South African rider turned frame builder.


Probably because of his connection to Lejeune https://www.facebook.com/pg/Du-Toit-Cycles-251617671618308/about/


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2017)

Keith Lambert 23" frameset plus most of the parts: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Keith-Lam...c-GP4-wheels-unfinished-project-/162513476774


----------



## woodbutcher (13 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> That's in my watch pile , have bought from seller before and have found there description poor


Did anyone buy it...it seemed cheap at £41 ?


----------



## woodbutcher (13 May 2017)

just noticed this if anyone is interested http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-H...6305a0f&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=122482233855


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Did anyone buy it...it seemed cheap at £41 ?


i bid up to £31


----------



## woodbutcher (13 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i bid up to £31


bad luck.....you live to bid another day


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2017)

i like these 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...reat-condition-convenient-and-fast/1240762292

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-epic-sprint-retro-racing-bike/1240732031


----------



## woodbutcher (17 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i like these
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...reat-condition-convenient-and-fast/1240762292
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-epic-sprint-retro-racing-bike/1240732031


They seem cheap to me but then l suppose you have to travel to pick them up.
Im having bike withdrawal symptoms at the moment, got a blown up knee and can only hobble along with a stick never mind ride a bike !


----------



## stalagmike (17 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i like these
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...reat-condition-convenient-and-fast/1240762292
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-epic-sprint-retro-racing-bike/1240732031



That epic one is superb. Shame it's so bloody far away.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2017)

stalagmike said:


> That epic one is superb. Shame it's so bloody far away.



totally agree had a few Epic's over the years


----------



## Chris S (17 May 2017)

BSA 3-speed in Birmingham. It looks in quite good condition and is only £35
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-B...008760?hash=item2126de12b8:g:oaYAAOSw5cRZGMUR


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2017)

Pretty basic , but nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moorland-...563686?hash=item4d5a2089e6:g:k6EAAOSw~FJZHDr5


----------



## contadino (18 May 2017)

The lugs on this Carlton look good. The rest of the bike needs some elbow grease.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332223632289


----------



## NeilM (19 May 2017)

I've been issued with a challenge which the many pairs of searching eyes here may be able to help me with.

For a friend of my daughter I am after a 42 or 43cm (17") quality steel frame and forks. 

I work all over the South West, Wales, Midlands and over as far as Berkshire and Hampshire, so pick up only is a possibility.

I am looking all over, but when it comes to finding frames, many of you guys make me look like a rank amateur, so any assistance would be welcomed.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2017)

NeilM said:


> I've been issued with a challenge which the many pairs of searching eyes here may be able to help me with.
> 
> For a friend of my daughter I am after a 42 or 43cm (17") quality steel frame and forks.
> 
> ...



What style of frame ?

ie traditional mans with flat top tube

or ladies mixte type ? ie something like this Brace of Bromwich's


----------



## NeilM (19 May 2017)

Very much trad type as that's what she normally rides.

She has borrowed my carbon winter bike for her son for the weekend and while in the 'garage of many Lloyd's' she commented how she would love a steel framed bike, so I foolishly took on the challenge.


----------



## scarygerbil (19 May 2017)

do mean something like this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-P...809311?hash=item211e82cc9f:g:5poAAOSwjDZYenWg


----------



## NeilM (19 May 2017)

Well, frame size wise yes, but quality and wheel size are not quite what I had in mind.

There was a perfect Roberts on ebay very recently, but apparently my daughter did not pass the link I sent her on.


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2017)

NeilM said:


> Well, frame size wise yes, but quality and wheel size are not quite what I had in mind.
> 
> There was a perfect Roberts on ebay very recently, but apparently my daughter did not pass the link I sent her on.



what about this ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-C...780776?hash=item25d6fe4fe8:g:EqkAAOSwfpVZHd-C


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> what about this ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-C...780776?hash=item25d6fe4fe8:g:EqkAAOSwfpVZHd-C


Buy it for your daughter immediately , she will love it! It is sweet as a nut


----------



## NeilM (20 May 2017)

It might be a tiny bit big, but I will ask as that is a seriously sweet looking bike, and it's easily within pickup radius.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2017)

NeilM said:


> It might be a tiny bit big, but I will ask as that is a seriously sweet looking bike, and it's easily within pickup radius.


good man.....she will grow into the bike !


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2017)

Here's one I missed - went for £28 which was a bit above my limit and a bit far from me. 501 or 531 flat bar conversion possibly?


----------



## woodbutcher (20 May 2017)

"£28 above my limit" thus spoke a true son of Yorkshire


----------



## NeilM (20 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> good man.....she will grow into the bike !



At 33 years old, I think that's unlikely. 

The tiny bike is not for my daughter, it is for one of her cycling club buddies, but as she is the same age as me, she won't be getting any taller either, although I wish she would as it would make finding a bike a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2017)

Pug 525 comp for £100 with £60 start. Too big for me:


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2017)

NeilM said:


> At 33 years old, I think that's unlikely.
> 
> The tiny bike is not for my daughter, it is for one of her cycling club buddies, but as she is the same age as me, she won't be getting any taler either, although I wish she would as it would make finding a bike a heck of a lot easier.


Oops ! note to self...l must stop making assumptions


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Oops ! note to self...l must stop making assumptions



Assumptions are dangerous for sure


----------



## Poacher (21 May 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Oops ! note to self...l must stop making assumptions


 Have you been in touch with Claude recently?


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2017)

Poacher said:


> Have you been in touch with Claude recently?


?


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2017)

Poacher said:


> Have you been in touch with Claude recently?


No but Butler has


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2017)

Come to think of it l once read a disconcerting tale of woe by a chap named Claude Balls.


----------



## DCLane (21 May 2017)

531-framed touring Orbit for lanky people, starting at £75:


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2017)

NeilM said:


> It might be a tiny bit big, but I will ask as that is a seriously sweet looking bike, and it's easily within pickup radius.



here is another one very local to me 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182574138507?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed touring Orbit for lanky people, starting at £75:
> 
> View attachment 353418


very nice


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> here is another one very local to me
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182574138507?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



@cabbieman what about this


----------



## cabbieman (22 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @cabbieman what about this



That's very nice. Have sent a couple of questions regarding height and gearing.


----------



## cabbieman (22 May 2017)

cabbieman said:


> That's very nice. Have sent a couple of questions regarding height and gearing.



It's a 12 speed which worries me a little as it's a lot of hills around by me. I'm not that experienced with bikes but that could cause a few problems I believe?


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2017)

cabbieman said:


> It's a 12 speed which worries me a little as it's a lot of hills around by me. I'm not that experienced with bikes but that could cause a few problems I believe?



Depending upon the style of rear hub you should be able to get a wider ratio rear cog set which would help .


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2017)

cabbieman said:


> That's very nice. Have sent a couple of questions regarding height and gearing.



or this ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112409270093?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Poacher (22 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> or this ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112409270093?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


.....featuring some more of that Reynolds 531 aluminium! Looks a potential bargain for someone.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2017)

looks like a trip down the local auction house tonight to get a better look at the green machine in the background


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2017)

531-framed Ellis Briggs in Bradford, £100 start:


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2017)

Alternatively, if you've only £20 this Carlton Criterium is available a bit further east:


----------



## Poacher (4 Jun 2017)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Ellis Briggs in Bradford, £100 start:
> 
> View attachment 355248


Interesting frame; the seat tube looks like a *very *relaxed angle, which differs considerably from the head tube angle. Possibly designed for someone with unusually long arms?


----------



## DCLane (4 Jun 2017)

Just a frameset and bars plus crankset - appears to be a 531 Claud Butler - for a tenner start:


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2017)

this might be nice , its localish to me but garage is full with a couple of more in the pipeline 


https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-holdsworth-monsoon-1972-24inch-/1246056229


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2017)

Sure these are Reynolds 631 tubing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claude-Bu...145129?hash=item41c7093ae9:g:LuwAAOSwKytZLVtX


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2017)

one for @midlife 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kestrel-2...847998?hash=item41c713f47e:g:6XkAAOSwlY1ZNxSq


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kestrel-2...847998?hash=item41c713f47e:g:6XkAAOSwlY1ZNxSq



Thanks . On my watch list. The very first carbon bike I ever came across apart from experimental jobbies that didn't make the market.....


----------



## Tony Raynor (7 Jun 2017)

I can pop and collect ifthey won't post as I'm often running there for plant trials


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Thanks . On my watch list. The very first carbon bike I ever came across apart from experimental jobbies that didn't make the market.....



I vaguely remember you liking those 

and then this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-F...000035?hash=item3d3d45f563:g:TGUAAOSw5UZY~fLe


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2017)

@midlife http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311887128533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @midlife http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311887128533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT




Hiding in the back of my garage...............







Garage also in desperate need of a tidy out LOL

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Hiding in the back of my garage...............
> 
> View attachment 356083
> 
> ...


you want to see mine


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jun 2017)

Blimey you blokes make me feel totally inadequate, l just don't have enough bikes, frames and bits that l haven't seen for years, so mental note to self accumulate, accumulate, accumulate


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Hiding in the back of my garage...............
> 
> View attachment 356083
> 
> ...



It's an Alan..a Competition rather than a Super Record?

I wish my garage was like yours


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> It's an Alan..a Competition rather than a Super Record?
> 
> I wish my garage was like yours



It's an SR Litage not an ALAN in the pic. Here's my ALAN






Shaun


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> It's an SR Litage not an ALAN in the pic. Here's my ALAN
> 
> View attachment 356106
> 
> ...



Thanks, I had not come across the SR before, fascinating stuff especially that rear stay design.


----------



## midlife (8 Jun 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Thanks, I had not come across the SR before, fascinating stuff especially that rear stay design.



To be honest I had never heard of them unti one cropped up for sale last year 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> To be honest I had never heard of them unti one cropped up for sale last year
> 
> Shaun



now withdrawn of e bay , sure it was on retrobike a couple of weeks ago


----------



## midlife (8 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> now withdrawn of e bay , sure it was on retrobike a couple of weeks ago



I think you are right, either Retrobike or LFGSS?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> I think you are right, either Retrobike or LFGSS?
> 
> Shaun



Retrobike

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=369119


----------



## midlife (8 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Retrobike
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=369119


----------



## wonderdog (9 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> you want to see mine


Not quite sure how one should take this ... is it an invitation?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2017)

wonderdog said:


> Not quite sure how one should take this ... is it an invitation?



Yeah a trip around the garage is always on offer to any cycle chat member that is passing , i might even offer a cup of tea or coffee as well .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2017)

Here we go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-find...471231?hash=item2836d2b83f:g:muAAAOSwi7RZN~xn

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-T...733449?hash=item33ce8dd409:g:O5IAAOSwc49Y7SCw

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-P...295462?hash=item33d0602ae6:g:0RgAAOSw6YtZOXqR

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...811530?hash=item2f04f7cc8a:g:HXoAAOSwKytZNSto


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Yeah a trip around the garage is always on offer to any cycle chat member that is passing , i might even offer a cup of tea or coffee as well .



I'll love to take you up on that if I'm ever passing by your way @biggs682! Don't know what's in your stable at the moment but there are loads of gorgeous bikes you've posted up on here.


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Jun 2017)

What on earth is the bike in the last link @biggs682 posted? I've never seen anything quite like that!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> I'll love to take you up on that if I'm ever passing by your way @biggs682! Don't know what's in your stable at the moment but there are loads of gorgeous bikes you've posted up on here.



its an open invitation , i had an ex local lad here last week for 3.5hrs just looking and talking during his week in the uk back from Australia 

at the mo there is an Ian May , Legnano , Shorter , Lee Cooper , Pollard , Bridgestone , Panasonic , Mercian , Raleigh Carlton , Marin , Simonici and a couple of others i cant remember !!



ChrisEyles said:


> What on earth is the bike in the last link @biggs682 posted? I've never seen anything quite like that!



its weird for sure but i quite like weird


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> What on earth is the bike in the last link @biggs682 posted? I've never seen anything quite like that!


Agreed its weird, the frame, if you can call it that looks vaguely familiar sort of the shape of a race track !


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> its an open invitation , i had an ex local lad here last week for 3.5hrs just looking and talking during his week in the uk back from Australia
> 
> at the mo there is an Ian May , Legnano , Shorter , Lee Cooper , Pollard , Bridgestone , Panasonic , Mercian , Raleigh Carlton , Marin , Simonici and a couple of others i cant remember !!
> 
> ...


 May l return the invitation Mr Biggs, and say that if you find yourself in SW France more specifically the Lot, you would be welcome if you called in for a glass or two in return for your opinion on my growing collection of Italians.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> May l return the invitation Mr Biggs, and say that if you find yourself in SW France more specifically the Lot, you would be welcome if you called in for a glass or two in return for your opinion on my growing collection of Italians.



Be careful as in laws are in Les Charmette


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Be careful as in laws are in Les Charmette


Is that in Charente maritime ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Is that in Charente maritime ?



je nais pas


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2017)

well if it is and you head about 200k SS.E you will hit the Lot thats me....Cahors etc, and then Toulouse and the the Med or a bit right the Pyrenees and Spain


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (10 Jun 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-b...915856?hash=item2127fe9290:g:3pUAAOSw4CFY44Ih

Needs a bit of work.
How to deal with the rust for starters?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

saw these 2 the other night

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272701791153?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

both posts are free and move ok , fr fork chrome in poor state , rest should clean up nicely

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272701801297?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seat post (campag aero) turns but didnt come up and stem is stuck but no real effort applied , bottom bracket excess play , some nice bits a degree of frame marking and has been resprayed at some point but should clean up ok ish


----------



## scarygerbil (10 Jun 2017)

both my size pitty they are to far


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> both my size pitty they are to far


I would happily collect and pack them up for you


----------



## scarygerbil (10 Jun 2017)

thanks i will keep that in mind


----------



## DCLane (10 Jun 2017)

Is this vintage enough yet? Nice though and an £85 start ...


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> saw these 2 the other night
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272701791153?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> ...


52 inch frame !! what does it mean?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> 52 inch frame !! what does it mean?


Meant to be cm


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2017)

Anyone

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...C&clk_rvr_id=1229904011652&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true

Be quick before i decide


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Anyone
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...C&clk_rvr_id=1229904011652&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true
> 
> Be quick before i decide



I had a bike built on a frame like that in the 1990's. It was a lovely bike, but not as stiff as the Dawes I had at the same time.


----------



## midlife (11 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kestrel-2...847998?hash=item41c713f47e:g:6XkAAOSwlY1ZNxSq



Missed out on the Kestrel by a tenner, should have paid more attention but Poldark was on the telly and I had to sit still and not move...


----------



## midlife (11 Jun 2017)

I'm miffed at the Kestrel so found this.,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-R...%3A992fbda715c0ac80343f1909ffff6b20%7Ciid%3A1






Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Missed out on the Kestrel by a tenner, should have paid more attention but Poldark was on the telly and I had to sit still and not move...



@midlife rest assured it wasnt me that out bid you , your new prey looks ok


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jun 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...845437?hash=item3d3deb723d:g:OxwAAOSwjk9ZPP9Q

Can anyone tell me more about a German made steel Pinarello ?!


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jun 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swiss-Army-bike-/232360328001?hash=item3619c13b41:g:sH4AAOSw4CFY3WWF

Vintage Swiss Army bike !!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...845437?hash=item3d3deb723d:g:OxwAAOSwjk9ZPP9Q
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about a German made steel Pinarello ?!



Pinarello must have regretted giving their name to these German bikes.


----------



## daysnways (16 Jun 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122542382461?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

bargain at the moment from one of the best builders.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2017)

daysnways said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122542382461?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> bargain at the moment from one of the best builders.



Very nice and fairly local


----------



## daysnways (16 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Very nice and fairly local



i'd be all over this if i had the spare cash,,,,go for it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2017)

daysnways said:


> i'd be all over this if i had the spare cash,,,,go for it.


Gone to high for me overnight


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

this looks stunning but alas i think too small for me 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2017)

Today's findings

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263044430624?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Men...541897?hash=item2cc13cb3c9:g:z-QAAOSw~rpZRY~J

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-27-...434429?hash=item41c73b6bbd:g:8WsAAOSw6YtZOUOx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-A...744658?hash=item2128c25312:g:s2sAAOSw8d5ZRUTw

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-bike-/272692665505?hash=item3f7dbfdca1:g:z8oAAOSwKytZLIYB

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racing-/172737236860?hash=item2837f10f7c:g:HIUAAOSwHLNZRnxR

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-M...734876?hash=item23870e93dc:g:GKIAAOSwIaFZNtLE

and i like this one its something to do with seat stay caps http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...520377?hash=item361ac790f9:g:MkUAAOSw5cRZJGaR


----------



## Poacher (21 Jun 2017)

Anyone know about Lynx Cycles of Stafford? Frame and forks, badged as 753, looks good quality, interesting extended fork crown lugs with spade/club/heart/diamond motif.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-l...4327c85&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=322535035462


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2017)

Poacher said:


> Anyone know about Lynx Cycles of Stafford? Frame and forks, badged as 753, looks good quality, interesting extended fork crown lugs with spade/club/heart/diamond motif.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-lightweight-mens-bike-frame-Reynolds-753/282534070163?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=43782&meid=19f16f6377b0407d8ce4d23734327c85&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=322535035462



had a few looks at that myself but cant decide


----------



## midlife (21 Jun 2017)

Built as a TT frame with possible Haden lugs and fork crown. The "pack of cards" fork tangs came off the shelf. Not sure it's 753 though.....

Shaun


----------



## daysnways (22 Jun 2017)

Poacher said:


> Anyone know about Lynx Cycles of Stafford? Frame and forks, badged as 753, looks good quality, interesting extended fork crown lugs with spade/club/heart/diamond motif.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-lightweight-mens-bike-frame-Reynolds-753/282534070163?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=43782&meid=19f16f6377b0407d8ce4d23734327c85&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=322535035462



Charlie Betterley who hailed, was Stafford based used to build frames for Poyners of Wolverhampton. He also had his own branded frames called Lynx. So he is almost certainly the builder. Poyners frames are pretty well regarded from what i can ascertain, so seems he was a good builder.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2017)

todays selection

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-simochin-racing-bike-.-/1250314966

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/race-bike-bycicle-14-gears/1250362432

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-1959-mal-rees-racing-bike/1250453793

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/cinelli-racer/1250331132 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/holdsworth-vintage-racer-/1250315566

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/givanni-motto-racer-/1250314405 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racer-bike/1249972580


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jun 2017)

daysnways said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122542382461?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> bargain at the moment from one of the best builders.


Have to admit never heard of him. Any relation to Chuck?


----------



## pubrunner (23 Jun 2017)

daysnways said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122542382461?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> bargain at the moment from one of the best builders.



Yes, he was a really superb frame builder, though very few seem to come up for sale.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jun 2017)

pubrunner said:


> Yes, he was a really superb frame builder, though very few seem to come up for sale.


Yes, just like I'd love to find a Gillott (A.S.Gillott) but you hardly see them. In my early teenage years my friend who lived a few doors down from me had a fixie which I always coveted.
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/gillott.html


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2017)

one for @midlife 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steyr-Dai...084426?hash=item41c8e1538a:g:BDwAAOSwTf9ZS90w

seems a bit pricey but nice


----------



## davidphilips (26 Jun 2017)

Either a gem or a nightmare? Looks like it may just be needing new forks but if the frame is bent then its not worth it? Notice how close the front wheel is to the frame but any one interested would need to inspect the bike in person and dont take my view from what i can tell of a photo as fact.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thorn-St-...033863?hash=item212940cec7:g:KE8AAOSw1~JZRsFh


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Either a gem or a nightmare? Looks like it may just be needing new forks but if the frame is bent then its not worth it? Notice how close the front wheel is to the frame but any one interested would need to inspect the bike in person and dont take my view from what i can tell of a photo as fact.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thorn-St-...033863?hash=item212940cec7:g:KE8AAOSw1~JZRsFh



i reckon down tube is squashed as well


----------



## DCLane (26 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i reckon down tube is squashed as well



Agreed. Plus there's something wierd on the top tube by the cable entrance.

Personally I'd suggest it's done for and is useful for spares only.


----------



## Alan O (26 Jun 2017)

DCLane said:


> Agreed. Plus there's something wierd on the top tube by the cable entrance.
> 
> Personally I'd suggest it's done for and is useful for spares only.


Yep, I agree too, and that does look like some sort of crease in the top tube. And I'm not surprised the stem is stuck -- if the steerer has been bent.


----------



## midlife (26 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steyr-Dai...084426?hash=item41c8e1538a:g:BDwAAOSwTf9ZS90w
> 
> seems a bit pricey but nice



Thanks for the heads up. A tad small for me, not sure what has happened to the hoods.........look like they have melted!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Thanks for the heads up. A tad small for me, not sure what has happened to the hoods.........look like they have melted!


I think he has got the size wrong , there's another one but it's a lot more and it is in better condition .


----------



## midlife (26 Jun 2017)

Recently serviced and ready to ride.....yeah right

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...091176?hash=item2cc1afe528:g:SGMAAOSw4YdYzrPi


----------



## scarygerbil (26 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Recently serviced and ready to ride.....yeah right
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...091176?hash=item2cc1afe528:g:SGMAAOSw4YdYzrPi
> 
> ...


----------



## DCLane (26 Jun 2017)

An old Dawes Realmrider:


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jun 2017)

Nice, 1951 Carlton. Great looking frame.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-2...tweight-Racing-Bike-Ideal-Eroica/232381647083


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Recently serviced and ready to ride.....yeah right
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...091176?hash=item2cc1afe528:g:SGMAAOSw4YdYzrPi
> 
> View attachment 359100


To be fair, he did a better job on the bar tape than I usually manage


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2017)

Same seller as the Dawes I posted above has a number of other bikes for sale, starting at £10 for this:






through to a Raleigh Gran Corse for £350 start:


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2017)

DCLane said:


> Same seller as the Dawes I posted above has a number of other bikes for sale, starting at £10 for this:
> 
> View attachment 359308
> 
> ...



shame they are too far away for me


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jun 2017)

DCLane said:


> Same seller as the Dawes I posted above has a number of other bikes for sale, starting at £10 for this:
> 
> View attachment 359308
> 
> ...


The "unknown" has some nice bits on it if it stays cheap - but hammerite? Seriously? (shakes head in wonder)


----------



## Alan O (30 Jun 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> The "unknown" has some nice bits on it if it stays cheap - but hammerite? Seriously? (shakes head in wonder)


If it was near me and stayed very cheap, I'd have it for the brakes and a couple of other bits (for a build I'm doing), and sell on the rest. And the head tube lugs look a bit fancy, so there might even be a decent frame underneath.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> The "unknown" has some nice bits on it if it stays cheap - but hammerite? Seriously? (shakes head in wonder)



we have all used hammerite once i bet


----------



## Alan O (30 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> we have all used hammerite once i bet


Only on garden furniture.


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> we have all used hammerite once i bet


What, even the actual hammered effect?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> What, even the actual hammered effect?



Thats all it use to come in if i remember rightly once upon a time



Alan O said:


> Only on garden furniture.



i vaguely remember painting an original Mini floor pan using it


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Thats all it use to come in if i remember rightly once upon a time


Hence "Hammerite Smooth" being an oxymoron! 


biggs682 said:


> i vaguely remember painting an original Mini floor pan using it


And the holes bunged up with coke cans? I can defo relate to that, the best of my mini front end was made from tins!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2017)

love this and just look at those lugs and wrapover https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racer-bike/1252483849

shame about the price


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2017)

here is one for @Fab Foodie 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/serviced-retro-road-bike-501-frame/1252756795


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

a small one for @Milkfloat 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wester-Ro...524328?hash=item2388b69c68:g:W2wAAOSwAO9ZOsn2


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> a small one for @Milkfloat
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wester-Ro...524328?hash=item2388b69c68:g:W2wAAOSwAO9ZOsn2



Ohh another Wester Ross, looks like it needs some real TLC though.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Ohh another Wester Ross, looks like it needs some real TLC though.



i didnt think it looked that bad ok its a mishmash of parts but fairly easily sorted


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2017)

Alan O said:


> If it was near me and stayed very cheap, I'd have it for the brakes and a couple of other bits (for a build I'm doing), and sell on the rest. And the head tube lugs look a bit fancy, so there might even be a decent frame underneath.


I think the red unknown bike is/ was a Puch going by the ends of the front and rear forks.


----------



## Chris S (13 Jul 2017)

A Raleigh Trent Tourist for sale in London with a Buy It Now price of £35.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...242723?hash=item2388fe9ba3:g:j7sAAOSwKytZIVYX


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2017)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Trent Tourist for sale in London with a Buy It Now price of £35.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-r...242723?hash=item2388fe9ba3:g:j7sAAOSwKytZIVYX



and quite tidy as well


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2017)

one for @woodbutcher 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-A...170154?hash=item361ce789ea:g:R2IAAOSwhMFZbKGO


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2017)

Isn't it frustrating when such a tasty morsel pops up and there is no possibility of getting your hands on it


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Isn't it frustrating when such a tasty morsel pops up and there is no possibility of getting your hands on it



i say the same every time i see Clare Grogan from Altered Images ......


----------



## midlife (19 Jul 2017)

.......or Gregory's Girl


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2017)

holdsworth in Manchester.....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/holdswort...646038?hash=item361bdc2456:g:PdsAAOSwz71ZT~kj


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> .......or Gregory's Girl
> 
> View attachment 363040


Like very much


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> .......or Gregory's Girl
> 
> View attachment 363040



I shall sleep well tonight


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> .......or Gregory's Girl
> 
> View attachment 363040


My partner used to play snooker with Dee Hepburn


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

Please tell me he cant be serious

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1980-raleigh-ti-road-bike-with-shizamo-tz-gears/1256528916

whilst this one you better be quick

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Find...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2017)

^^^^^ yeah but its a titanium frame.....so no problems with rust....


----------



## Alan O (23 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Please tell me he cant be serious
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1980-raleigh-ti-road-bike-with-shizamo-tz-gears/1256528916


Attractively bent fork too.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2017)

Alan O said:


> Attractively bent fork too.



Thats the first thing I noticed, 450 notes for that!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats the first thing I noticed, 450 notes for that!



Bargainous


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Please tell me he cant be serious
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1980-raleigh-ti-road-bike-with-shizamo-tz-gears/1256528916
> 
> ...



bike 1: hmmm
bike 2: very nice, particularly for the price, someone is going to get a bargain there


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2017)

I like but can't justify at the moment: vintage Alan Record Carbonio without wheels


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> I like but can't justify at the moment: vintage Alan Record Carbonio without wheels
> 
> View attachment 363984



who needs to justify thins @DCLane


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2017)

Oldish Peugeot, presently SS'd

This?
Advertised at £100

?


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> I like but can't justify at the moment: vintage Alan Record Carbonio without wheels
> 
> View attachment 363984


But what will it go for...have a guess, the closest wins a coconut


----------



## davidphilips (25 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> But what will it go for...have a guess, the closest wins a coconut



LOL, If the seller does not change his payment (paypal) to cash on collection he may well receive nothing as the buyer could just say he did not receive item and get a full refund, Seller was sent a message to let him know.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> But what will it go for...have a guess, the closest wins a coconut



Well my guess is £248.57


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2017)

Inspired guesstimate, l especially like the .57p...killer punch if someone bids £248. 
Im not attempting a bid since it is collect in person, makes it un vélo trop cher pour moi !


----------



## Alan O (25 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Well my guess is £248.57


OK, I think it will go for a bit less than that (it's a very small size), so I'll guess at £248.56 

(Of course, if someone else now goes for £248.55 I'm out barring a freaky coincidence!)


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jul 2017)

A very nice Colnago frame ending today.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=302393240564&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jul 2017)

A nice Shorter currently at £51 with 3 hours remaining.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253051594155&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Alan O (25 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 364130
> 
> A very nice Colnago frame ending today.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=302393240564&globalID=EBAY-GB


If it's genuine - and I've seen quite a few Colnago fakes on eBay. Alan lugs? Could it just be an Alan bike with Colnago decals added?

Photos are horrible quality, and I really don't like the "Payment via PayPal within 2 hours of Auction finish please" thing.


----------



## beetlejuice (25 Jul 2017)

I've messaged the seller about this - do the forks look bent to anyone else?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-men-s-raleigh-bicycle-60cm/1256769948


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2017)

I know it'll go to at least £199.99


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 364131
> 
> A nice Shorter currently at £51 with 3 hours remaining.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253051594155&globalID=EBAY-GB



Very nice


----------



## davidphilips (25 Jul 2017)

beetlejuice said:


> I've messaged the seller about this - do the forks look bent to anyone else?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-men-s-raleigh-bicycle-60cm/1256769948



Very bent, also the frame looks a bit larger than 60cm.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Very bent, also the frame looks a bit larger than 60cm.



+1 to bent forks and it's a 64cm frame.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> +1 to bent forks and it's a 64cm frame.


Still looks a steal at £40. (probably stolen.)


----------



## beetlejuice (25 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> +1 to bent forks and it's a 64cm frame.



Not doubting your knowledge but how can you tell it's a 64cm frame?


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2017)

beetlejuice said:


> Not doubting your knowledge but how can you tell it's a 64cm frame?



I've had one exactly the same.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jul 2017)

Worth a punt? True 531?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-classic...e-16-speed-in-full-working-order/302392098525


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Worth a punt? True 531?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-classic...e-16-speed-in-full-working-order/302392098525


thats huge


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> thats huge



That's what I am hoping.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2017)

Here is a shpock bargain

https://en.shpock.com/i/WXd104NTvU-UCgX7/


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here ia shpock bargain
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/WXd104NTvU-UCgX7/


I had not heard of "shpock" until now...interesting. Whats with the French and English mix ?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I had not heard of "shpock" until now...interesting. Whats with the French and English mix ?



I don't know


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I don't know


Fair comment, l will see if it operates in France if so could be a useful new (for me) source of temptation.


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jul 2017)

This looks like the bargain of the week:
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler
£79 bin? V.tempted myself but a) it's a bit too far for me, and b) I'm trying to make some space in my garage


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jul 2017)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/JG-HARRISON...%3A7e2687a415d0aa18f1e74845fffe9c34%7Ciid%3A9
This looks nice


----------



## DCLane (26 Jul 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> This looks like the bargain of the week:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler
> £79 bin? V.tempted myself but a) it's a bit too far for me, and b) I'm trying to make some space in my garage



Linky no worky. Worky linky: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-racing-cycle-1960s-/132270128714


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jul 2017)

Raleigh Max Cromo 3 MTB 
Boston, Lincolnshire
£38
(I'm told these were good bikes.)
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-max-cromo-3-24-speed/1256889646


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> Linky no worky. Worky linky: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-racing-cycle-1960s-/132270128714



@biggs682 Local enough for you?


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Raleigh Max Cromo 3 MTB
> Boston, Lincolnshire
> £38
> (I'm told these were good bikes.)
> ...


My home town in the days when Boston was at war with Spalding


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> @biggs682 Local enough for you?



yes i have been watching it get cheaper as time has gone by , got a nice Carlton as well


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> @biggs682 Local enough for you?



i will repay the tip off this for @Milkfloat 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-touring-bicycle/1257098584


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i will repay the tip off this for @Milkfloat
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-touring-bicycle/1257098584


Thanks, but what did you think about the Graham Weigh I posted earlier?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Thanks, but what did you think about the Graham Weigh I posted earlier?



i like it and its got a nice spec and looks in fair condition , certainly worth £50 +

bit of a distance though


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i like it and its got a nice spec and looks in fair condition , certainly worth £50 +
> 
> bit of a distance though



Thanks - the distance is the thing putting me off.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Thanks - the distance is the thing putting me off.



it would me as well


----------



## daysnways (27 Jul 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sancineto...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I'd never heard of this make, but doing some research it seems they were top end, I like the shot in stays with the logo branded on the side. nice. Too small for me unfortunately.


----------



## roadrash (27 Jul 2017)

oooh this looks nice....22 hours remaining, currently £100 no bids

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Clas...892757?hash=item25db786e15:g:IRIAAOSwjONZbfFh


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2017)

daysnways said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sancineto-Road-Bike-Columbus-Steel-Frame/263064403792?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> I'd never heard of this make, but doing some research it seems they were top end, I like the shot in stays with the logo branded on the side. nice. Too small for me unfortunately.



thats quite nice shame about the bar tape but then it does match


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jul 2017)

A stunner in Wigton with postage available for £20.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253066088706&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Jul 2017)

This retro Giant looks good, some nice kit. Currently £38 with 1 1/2 hours left. Seller in Melton Mowbray, may be of interest to @biggs682?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292191038379&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 364715
> This retro Giant looks good, some nice kit. Currently £38 with 1 1/2 hours left. Seller in Melton Mowbray, may be of interest to @biggs682?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292191038379&globalID=EBAY-GB



It's in my watch list but so are a few others that I would rather go for


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2017)

this looks interesting as well

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-bike-for-sake/1257651061

as does

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/for-sale/1249273555


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2017)

This looks hardly used

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-G...312918?hash=item44082362d6:g:3OYAAOSwvVFZd4Lo

and its brother

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-vin...551722?hash=item361da4776a:g:t3gAAOSwy3NZZSpO

no relation to the giants

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-G...903195?hash=item1a31197b1b:g:jCsAAOSwOjBZYqGZ


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Jul 2017)

Terrible photos but a nice Raleigh in Leicester.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172796431426&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (29 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 365006
> Terrible photos but a nice Raleigh in Leicester.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172796431426&globalID=EBAY-GB



Sugino Mighty chainset with black rings


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 365006
> Terrible photos but a nice Raleigh in Leicester.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172796431426&globalID=EBAY-GB



I was rather taken and tempted by it


----------



## Venod (29 Jul 2017)

I have been on the lookout for a cheap 20 speed to stick on the turbo, I managed to get one of these of ebay for £170, Shimano 105 brifters derailleurs and brakes, new Fabric saddle, Vision 30 wheels stronglight carbon chainset.


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jul 2017)

Is this for real? Looks quite nice anyway:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/L-K-ORIGI...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=112492903195

And this is very, very nice - mixte Raleigh Clubman in pretty good condition  In Yorkshire 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-L...id=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=182681621367


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 365006
> Terrible photos but a nice Raleigh in Leicester.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172796431426&globalID=EBAY-GB


That seems _very _cheap!


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jul 2017)

This has a certain mixed-up, mongrel charm about it - complete with obligatory 531c top tube ding!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Denton-Road-Bicycle-531c-Frame-in-Working-Order-But-Restoration-Recommended/292193273546?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20140122125356&meid=d62c1adf13ed41ffa529fb60656222bf&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=172796431426
Alas a bit on the small side for me


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jul 2017)

Ok last one before I go to bed (just been winding down after a late shift )
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-D...9082b83&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=292193273546
Shame the wheels aren't original - but at least they're good quality replacements - and chromed forks are bitty, but these were very well thought of in their day


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Ok last one before I go to bed (just been winding down after a late shift )
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Dawes-Imperial-Road-bike-Reynolds-531/142454567097?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20140122125356&meid=01b127c851d349cb80ad9e5b29082b83&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=292193273546
> Shame the wheels aren't original - but at least they're good quality replacements - and chromed forks are bitty, but these were very well thought of in their day



That is on my watch pile


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2017)

a freebie in Swindon

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/freest...VSob5tXidts4Vj6OC86FtEvk4CK9hw==#.WX4A1YjysdU


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2017)

way to cheap @DCLane 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kinesis-R...440769?hash=item1a31ab0341:g:6RMAAOSwNJ5ZfjdH


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jul 2017)

One for you @biggs682 :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vint...8d0708&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=292193273546

Nice frame and very rare.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2017)

pubrunner said:


> One for you @biggs682 :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vintage-Wester-Ross-Handmade-Bicycle-Frame/362048350774?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140107083358&meid=b04da669438b4e849744eb8a3a8d0708&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=292193273546
> 
> Nice frame and very rare.



bit scruffy


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> bit scruffy



True, but postage isn't massive and when will you see another ?


----------



## Poacher (30 Jul 2017)

pubrunner said:


> True, but postage isn't massive and when will you see another ?


Same seller also has a BrianRourke (with, erm, _unusual _531c decals), and a Simoncini. Maybe worth a punt at current prices?


----------



## midlife (30 Jul 2017)

That's no Rourke...


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jul 2017)

Poacher said:


> Same seller also has a BrianRourke (*with, erm, unusual 531c decals*), and a Simoncini. Maybe worth a punt at current prices?



I see what you mean about the decals . . . . . . . which are home-made I presume (no mention of Reynolds, just 531 ?). 

The 'Rourke' doesn't look like a Rourke to me - it appears to have pressed dropouts, I can't see those being fitted to any genuine Rourke.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2017)

pubrunner said:


> True, but postage isn't massive and when will you see another ?



Very true , there was a complete bike on e bay a few weeks ago sold for just over £200 in nice original condition

@pubrunner is it you selling them ?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2017)

pubrunner said:


> True, but postage isn't massive and when will you see another ?



Very true , there was a complete bike on e bay a few weeks ago sold for just over £200 in nice original condition

@pubrunner is it you selling them ?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2017)

pubrunner said:


> True, but postage isn't massive and when will you see another ?



Just looked and it finished at £85 ish which is good considering condition and no forks


----------



## pubrunner (31 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @pubrunner is it you selling them ?



Ha Ha ! I wish I had the space for so many bikes - have you seen how any he's selling ?

Even for a modest £70, someone is going to be very disappointed when they realise the 'Rourke' isn't a Rourke. 

And did you ever see anything like those 531C decals ?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2017)

pubrunner said:


> Ha Ha ! I wish I had the space for so many bikes - have you seen how any he's selling ?
> 
> Even for a modest £70, someone is going to be very disappointed when they realise the 'Rourke' isn't a Rourke.
> 
> And did you ever see anything like those 531C decals ?



Yes loads and yes i did see the 531c decal


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 365006
> Terrible photos but a nice Raleigh in Leicester.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172796431426&globalID=EBAY-GB



oh look he has turned it around

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...944015?hash=item283bbd278f:g:thYAAOSwmIJZegDK


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2017)

i like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-CLA...736542?hash=item1c8c68669e:g:EZIAAOSwtIpZde5R

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-E...397306?hash=item58fb9b8c7a:g:~S8AAOSwEW5ZehnS


----------



## Chris S (6 Aug 2017)

I'm not sure what a Stecca is but with a £1 starting bid it's got to be worth a punt.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Schoo...317239?hash=item283c2da937:g:qVwAAOSwjTlZhdS8


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> oh look he has turned it around
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...944015?hash=item283bbd278f:g:thYAAOSwmIJZegDK



Bought for £195 and then sold again by the new owner for £166 .... Is that right?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> Bought for £195 and then sold again by the new owner for £166 .... Is that right?



well i couldnt make my mind up if it was the original seller or a different seller 



Chris S said:


> I'm not sure what a Stecca is but with a £1 starting bid it's got to be worth a punt.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Schoo...317239?hash=item283c2da937:g:qVwAAOSwjTlZhdS8



looks like a " Dutch" bike to me


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2017)

this looks good for the £

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-R...399892?hash=item1c8d66a9d4:g:8mcAAOSw3sNZeyEc

as does this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-J...573469?hash=item489f7f6c5d:g:BTAAAOSw6YtZO-7Q

both a bit too far away for me although the second has an offer of carriage


----------



## Chris S (6 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> looks like a " Dutch" bike to me


Yes - it's even got a wheel lock


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Aug 2017)

This looks interesting http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/adorni-24...d75ed2&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=382178397306


----------



## Chris S (7 Aug 2017)

Chris S said:


> A BSA Bermuda with rusty wheels. Yours for a measly £400.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1969-BSA-...636743?hash=item2a77fc1987:g:L1wAAOSwEzxYYq5J



It's remained unsold for six months and the price has now dropped to £150. For that sort of money I'd want a fully restored bike, not one with rusty wheels.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1969-BSA-...824732?hash=item2a8a2ce61c:g:L1wAAOSwEzxYYq5J


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2017)

another one for @Milkfloat 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kevin-Wig...063449?hash=item25dc7e6f19:g:CToAAOSw~RhZgH-z


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> another one for @Milkfloat
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kevin-Wig...063449?hash=item25dc7e6f19:g:CToAAOSw~RhZgH-z



I like that, the dent and rust worries me a little. Time for research I think.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I like that, the dent and rust worries me a little. Time for research I think.


+must admit i liked it till i saw that rear stay


----------



## DCLane (9 Aug 2017)

Peugeot - 531 frame ? - with poor title and £12 start price: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racer-bike/172812607417


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> Peugeot - 531 frame ? - with poor title and £12 start price: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racer-bike/172812607417
> 
> View attachment 367204



Nice and just your size @DCLane


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2017)

how about this

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons


----------



## booze and cake (9 Aug 2017)

@biggs682 I thought of you when I saw this as you have a lovely Shorter. 

Possibly the biggest saddle to bar drop I've ever seen, and that's with flat bars, you'd have to be a full yoga master to consider it with drops

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shorter-L...156120?hash=item41cc66b058:g:e4IAAOSwp1RZiIZX


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2017)

booze and cake said:


> @biggs682 I thought of you when I saw this as you have a lovely Shorter.
> 
> Possibly the biggest saddle to bar drop I've ever seen, and that's with flat bars, you'd have to be a full yoga master to consider it with drops
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shorter-L...156120?hash=item41cc66b058:g:e4IAAOSwp1RZiIZX



That is one big drop for sure


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2017)

a classy one or Two Mike Kowal's (Reynolds 653 & 531)


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> how about this
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons


It looks like someone's inflated the frame instead of the tyres by accident!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> It looks like someone's inflated the frame instead of the tyres by accident!


 not so sure its almost new and has some good bits on


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

booze and cake said:


> @biggs682 I thought of you when I saw this as you have a lovely Shorter.
> 
> Possibly the biggest saddle to bar drop I've ever seen, and that's with flat bars, you'd have to be a full yoga master to consider it with drops
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shorter-L...156120?hash=item41cc66b058:g:e4IAAOSwp1RZiIZX


I think it would be a right pain in the neck.


----------



## midlife (12 Aug 2017)

Could be a real Bill Philbrook, fillet brazed.

One of the UK's best frame builders....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/exhibiti...kLwAAOSwYGBZj1s3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2017)

@Milkfloat https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-royal-tourer-1985-/1260938740


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Milkfloat https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-royal-tourer-1985-/1260938740



Quite nice, a bit pricey though? It certainly has been made up from the parts bin.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Quite nice, a bit pricey though? It certainly has been made up from the parts bin.


Yep, but the parts bin at Raleigh I'd guess, pricewise I'd say it was good in that if it was a Dawes Galaxy it would be considered cheap but IMO it is just as good if not better than a Galaxy.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Quite nice, a bit pricey though? It certainly has been made up from the parts bin.



I would say its about right and an ideal touring or commuting bike 



raleighnut said:


> Yep, but the parts bin at Raleigh I'd guess, pricewise I'd say it was good in that if it was a Dawes Galaxy it would be considered cheap but IMO it is just as good if not better than a Galaxy.



my thought's completely , wish it was a couple of inches smaller


----------



## davidphilips (14 Aug 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Peu...587829?hash=item2a8ab29cf5:g:5YAAAOSwU1RZhI24

For sale in Richmond collection only no bids so far and starting at £50 only 6 hours to go looks a nice bike.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2017)

Now this is very nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-Basso-...d=182715587829&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2017)

This looks a good price

https://en.shpock.com/i/WZFeJNIATEUMKk2r/


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Aug 2017)

Carrera with very good Shimano 600 tri-color components.
Bedford.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-V...d-531-Frame-/282609562778?hash=item41ccd7b49a


----------



## davidphilips (15 Aug 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...055866?hash=item51fd3e177a:g:xxAAAOSwRypZkbz0

collection only, over in 4 days only a few pounds at present a hobbs project with lugs,If it was near me i would be round to view with a pocket full of cash.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2017)

davidphilips said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...055866?hash=item51fd3e177a:g:xxAAAOSwRypZkbz0
> 
> collection only, over in 4 days only a few pounds at present a hobbs project with lugs,If it was near me i would be round to view with a pocket full of cash.



very nice


----------



## wonderdog (16 Aug 2017)

Possibly quite rare even on your side of the world. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RARE-VIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
I'm still trying to talk one of my pals into parting with his Scot. It hangs from the ceiling in his living room above the Brough Superior 680 and Ariel Square Four - neither of which have turned a wheel in the past 25 years. What is this thing called envy?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2017)

right lets go , its not retro or a road bike 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedez-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

having had one before they make a lot off sense and are quite nice to ride once you get use to them , warning a panzer tank is lighter 

i am tempted i must admit just for the novelty factor and hey winter is coming


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> right lets go , its not retro or a road bike
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedez-Benz-City-Bike-7-speed-Shimano/253092031622?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...



View: https://youtu.be/Qev-i9-VKlY


----------



## Venod (18 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-Basso-...d=182715587829&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



The wheels look a bit tired but built by the best wheel builder in West Yorkshire IMO


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Aug 2017)

25inch Raleigh Record Ace in very good condition (rebuild). Currently £122, 10 bidders.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-Record-Ace-1982-Ice-Green-25-inch-large-frame/232441338306

Ended at £185


----------



## daysnways (18 Aug 2017)

Afnug said:


> The wheels look a bit tired but built by the best wheel builder in West Yorkshire IMO


whippetto? see link


----------



## Venod (18 Aug 2017)

daysnways said:


> whippetto? see link



?


----------



## midlife (18 Aug 2017)

Afnug said:


> ?



G. Proud, Kendell Cycles?


----------



## Venod (19 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> G. Proud, Kendell Cycles?



Yes


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Aug 2017)

This may be too short notice, as the auction ends later on today, but there's a gorgeous Claud Butler up for sale on ebay for £400. I don't have any connection with the seller, other than having recently bought a lovely Mercian tandem from him. Sadly, he's having to reduce the size of his fleet, after being a CTC member for 50+ years. His bikes have clearly been very well looked after - his garage was spotless!


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Aug 2017)

Nice Higgins Ultralight trike frame http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-RARE-VINTAGE-RETRO-ORIGINAL-1950-60-s-HIGGINS-ULTRALITE-TRIKE-BIKE-FRAME-/152668550743?hash=item238bc13657:gpAAAOSw06xZlsxG


----------



## davidphilips (19 Aug 2017)

1940s bates, 19 hours to go and only at £51. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-RARE-19...848893?hash=item5d7466bdfd:g:PWYAAOSw9ZNZkvsZ


----------



## velovoice (29 Aug 2017)

Nice sensibly-modernised Fuji mixte: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fuji-Mixt...556697?hash=item2cc54a8699:g:NOUAAOSw5adZoEy6
(I have no connection with the bike or seller - just came up in my regular mixte searches!)


----------



## velovoice (29 Aug 2017)

And a nearly 100% original Puch Princess in better-than-average condition (whole & intact Bluemels! )
If I were looking for a 3rd Princess, I'd be all over this - but I'm not. 
I suspect Ginger is not included.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-pu...302706?hash=item41cdf5a772:g:2cUAAOSwe09ZpC3p


----------



## velovoice (29 Aug 2017)

And... wow!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...978978?hash=item25deb1b862:g:KdcAAOSwTM5YvZE-


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2017)

@velovoice 2 cracking mixte's for sure 

i picked up a nice original Galaxy mixte over the weekend 

dont let @midlife see that last one


----------



## velovoice (29 Aug 2017)

Two Claud Butler mixtes on Ebay -- one restored, the other allegedly not, but virtually identical/original spec (ignoring saddles/handlebars).
I'd be hard pressed to choose between them, for condition!

I love the shape of that quill stem!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLAUD-BUT...062497?hash=item1a3331f821:g:9SQAAOSwAC5ZbSLJ





http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Majestic-Mixte-restored-touring-bike-reynolds-531-vintage-eroica/311890724379?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2017)

todays selection

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zeus-Enol...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-m...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Joe-Waugh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...239720?hash=item44098138a8:g:cjkAAOSwredZlGP0

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-r...995266?hash=item361ffe53c2:g:EMQAAOSwOTVZob4~ @Tony Raynor have you seen this ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/olmo-gent...010504?hash=item361ffe8f48:g:hEYAAOSwohdZocBf


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Aug 2017)

Pug Tandem £140 Knutsford

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/peugeot-tandem/1255031210


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2017)

todays selection

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bike-for-sale/1263696745

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-bike-for-sale/1264173823

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...1-cromoly-great-original-condition/1264167345

keeping the others quiet for now


----------



## daysnways (31 Aug 2017)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/fuji-mens-road-bike-racer-1970s-excellent-condition/1261699890


----------



## gaijintendo (31 Aug 2017)

daysnways said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/fuji-mens-road-bike-racer-1970s-excellent-condition/1261699890


For some reason I assumed everyone in Smethwick would ride Brooks saddles...


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2017)

daysnways said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/fuji-mens-road-bike-racer-1970s-excellent-condition/1261699890



is it yours @daysnways ?


----------



## daysnways (31 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> is it yours @daysnways ?


no, as if my gardening is that poor...;-)


----------



## davidphilips (1 Sep 2017)

Only at £28 with 2 days to go. Colnago project collection only in london. Stuck seat post, if i lived close or there was a postage option i would be very interested
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colnago-S...595052?hash=item238c69bc2c:g:-~0AAOSwXGtZornh


----------



## Nibor (3 Sep 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRP-HY-RD...d=142317278693&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## davidphilips (3 Sep 2017)

A carlton for £60 in Manchester.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-G...470920?hash=item41ce630848:g:UxgAAOSw9DVZqp3N


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2017)

For vintage bike repairers: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-bicycle-cable-repair-kit/282636819286 £5 start


----------



## midlife (3 Sep 2017)

davidphilips said:


> A carlton for £60 in Manchester.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-G...470920?hash=item41ce630848:g:UxgAAOSw9DVZqp3N



Carlton Cobra . Blue spray panels so left the factory as a 10 speed. Absolute bargain if the chrome is half decent


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2017)

Where does this stand ?



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Terry-Dol...566663?hash=item4d61d0f7c7:g:kT4AAOSwTZtZnGUW


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Sep 2017)

Carlton Kermesse 1986/7, states "time warp condition" so hardly used.
Nottingham.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-K...Once-Dry-Stored-Approx-30-years-/332363123777


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Sep 2017)

Jan Jansen Road Bike £40 "Buy It Now" Nottingham.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-bike-from-the-late-90s-JanJansen-Tour-de-France/162657943624


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Sep 2017)

This touring frame looks interesting. Wrap around seat stays.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds-Steel-Touring-Bike-Frame-/322709191112


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2017)

Today's challenge? I.D. this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-Bike-Bicycle-Barn-Find-Raleigh-Chopper/122688019736

Oh, and the forks ...  





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It's a 1966 Triang 'Junior 1970' Moulton-mini ... or was:


----------



## Nibor (7 Sep 2017)

DCLane said:


> Today's challenge? I.D. this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-Bike-Bicycle-Barn-Find-Raleigh-Chopper/122688019736
> 
> Oh, and the forks ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris S (8 Sep 2017)

A Raleigh 3-speed with drum brakes, in Coventry. The starting bid is 99p.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-b...%3A61200d4915e0a88bb1dbb5ecffff23ac%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2017)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh 3-speed with drum brakes, in Coventry. The starting bid is 99p.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bicycle-raleigh-with-locking-forks-1950-drum-brakes-twist-grip-gears/112555828010?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=46661&meid=64aaefddf0c04f609cbe7d1fb1a17f8c&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=112555422804&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%3A0792e2db-9484-11e7-92a7-74dbd1801852%7Cparentrq%3A61200d4915e0a88bb1dbb5ecffff23ac%7Ciid%3A1



and if you are collecting that one , you might as well have this one as well

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-town-bike-rod-stirrup-brakes/1265228577


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Sep 2017)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh 3-speed with drum brakes, in Coventry. The starting bid is 99p.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bicycle-raleigh-with-locking-forks-1950-drum-brakes-twist-grip-gears/112555828010?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=46661&meid=64aaefddf0c04f609cbe7d1fb1a17f8c&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=112555422804&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%3A0792e2db-9484-11e7-92a7-74dbd1801852%7Cparentrq%3A61200d4915e0a88bb1dbb5ecffff23ac%7Ciid%3A1


I like it but what would anyone do with a bike like this, other than be nostalgic ?


----------



## Alan O (8 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I like it but what would anyone do with a bike like this, other than be nostalgic ?


I'd clean it up and ride it!


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Sep 2017)

The French think l am crazy already that would put the tin hat on it !


----------



## Chris S (9 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> and if you are collecting that one , you might as well have this one as well
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-town-bike-rod-stirrup-brakes/1265228577



I've seen that bike for sale in a Facebook group. I remember it because of the gear pulley, reflective pedals (much later) and odd wheels. It could make a nice oily-rag restoration for someone.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2017)

A nice smallish Orbit

https://en.shpock.com/i/WbQ13GvKyVU0MfC2/

@Saluki


----------



## scarygerbil (10 Sep 2017)

too far pity


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2017)

According to the blurb this is an ex tdf bike 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1978-mercier-racing-bike/1265686016


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2017)

Another one

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/lomas-super-tourer-bike/1265260808


----------



## DCLane (11 Sep 2017)

A 531-framed Ellis Briggs for £100 start: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ellis-Briggs-/352163535312


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2017)

DCLane said:


> A 531-framed Ellis Briggs for £100 start: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ellis-Briggs-/352163535312
> 
> View attachment 372977



me like that


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2017)

too small for me worse luck

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-buil...636969?hash=item238d217ae9:g:tkUAAOSwuLZYzsgv

@Saluki ?


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2017)

A big blue Gitane then @biggs682 ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/retro-pedal-racing-bike-circa-1980-/292251471637


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2017)

DCLane said:


> A big blue Gitane then @biggs682 ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/retro-pedal-racing-bike-circa-1980-/292251471637
> 
> View attachment 373282



thanks but no thanks


----------



## Saluki (13 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> too small for me worse luck
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-buil...636969?hash=item238d217ae9:g:tkUAAOSwuLZYzsgv
> 
> @Saluki ?


It's a very nice bike and has now been driven from near to Bolsover Castle to my living room.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Sep 2017)

This Olmo must be worth £50 buy it now.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192306685479&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 373442
> This Olmo must be worth £50 buy it now.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192306685479&globalID=EBAY-GB


I would say so


----------



## midlife (14 Sep 2017)

It was linked to on Retrobike as well I think?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4956585, member: 43827"]Sold. Did you buy it, or someone else on the forum?[/QUOTE]

Too far away for me and i have my eyes on a couple slightly more local ones


----------



## davidphilips (14 Sep 2017)

Raleigh royal buy it now £80.collection from Leigh-on-Sea, no postage option pity.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rayleigh-...283030?hash=item466b805456:g:1ZgAAOSwYaxZjxCh


----------



## iwantanewbike (14 Sep 2017)

I just saw something but I bought it


----------



## davidphilips (14 Sep 2017)

iwantanewbike said:


> I just saw something but I bought it



Go on tell us what?


----------



## gaijintendo (15 Sep 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 373442
> This Olmo must be worth £50 buy it now.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192306685479&globalID=EBAY-GB


It's now £120 starting price... See seller's other items


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> It's now £120 starting price... See seller's other items



More like it


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2017)

What looks like a very nice ex time trial machine ideal for 6ft plus people @midlife @Milkfloat 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bike...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (15 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> What looks like a very nice ex time trial machine ideal for 6ft plus people @midlife @Milkfloat
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bike-Ron-Thomas-hand-built/282639226456?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


>



must admit i was tempted myself but its a bit on the large side for me worse luck


----------



## daysnways (15 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> must admit i was tempted myself but its a bit on the large side for me worse luck



Unusual fork crown lugs and a flint catcher....bit bloomin big though!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2017)

daysnways said:


> Unusual fork crown lugs and a flint catcher....bit bloomin big though!



I like it a lot and very tempted


----------



## rche7k (18 Sep 2017)

Very nice early 50s Les Ephgrave frame just appeared on eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202057702294?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2017)

rche7k said:


> Very nice early 50s Les Ephgrave frame just appeared on eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202057702294?ul_noapp=true


ouch


----------



## rche7k (18 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ouch



Yes, prices for well known names like Ephgave, Hetchins, etc. are getting ridiculous. Or at least the asking prices are...


----------



## midlife (18 Sep 2017)

rche7k said:


> Very nice early 50s Les Ephgrave frame just appeared on eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202057702294?ul_noapp=true



It has no "lollypop stick" on top of the seat stays................. I'll pass.


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Sep 2017)

Bit of a diversion l know but l have just seen this and was wondering if anyone knows anything about this brand. Fairly low end derailleur l guess but lm intrigued never having heard of the make before. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bici-Da-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Bit of a diversion l know but l have just seen this and was wondering if anyone knows anything about this brand. Fairly low end derailleur l guess but lm intrigued never having heard of the make before. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bici-Da-Corsa-Vetta/162670317734?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Must be the colour attracting you


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Must be the colour attracting you


You could be right and it has a Bianchi drink bottle


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2017)

£1!


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> £1!
> View attachment 374248


R.I.P.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> £1!
> View attachment 374248



That blue Tandem frame at the front is very similar to the one i picked up last night

There are some decent bits in that pile for sure


----------



## stalagmike (19 Sep 2017)

Always fancied one of these for a light tourer but a bit too far away from me. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172871722062


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Sep 2017)

Here's another thats new to me....any thoughts http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bici-da-c...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2017)

George Longstaff Tandem tricycle


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Sep 2017)

Very tidy late 80s Raleigh pro race here https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Re...%3A9cc70c9115e0a9c166e1f1f9ffee7d33%7Ciid%3A1
I've been running one of these as a winter/town/hack bike for about a year now, and love it


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Here's another thats new to me....any thoughts http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bici-da-corsa-Vianelli/253160388854?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


 And me , nice colour scheme


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Very tidy late 80s Raleigh pro race here https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Reynolds-Bike-Student-Work-Bike-/332384099851?hash=item4d63a2de0b:g:Z8YAAOSwaMhZwBew&_trkparms=pageci%3A32e26230-9d9e-11e7-af9c-74dbd180009d%7Cparentrq%3A9cc70c9115e0a9c166e1f1f9ffee7d33%7Ciid%3A1
> I've been running one of these as a winter/town/hack bike for about a year now, and love it



good solid 501 tubing , but check those forks out


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> And me , nice colour scheme


I have asked what the frame size is (in my very best Italian) but haven't heard back yet maybe my Italian is a bit rough.
I do understand that the wheels are not very good with cracks in them so would need to bear that in mind but on the whole l think it might be worth considering, as you say the colour scheme is pretty good !


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> good solid 501 tubing , but check those forks out


can't see on my phone, what am I looking at?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> can't see on my phone, what am I looking at?



they just look a bit wrong


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Sep 2017)

Dark glasses optional .......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bici-da-c...d=253160388854&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Dark glasses optional .......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bici-da-corsa-Columbus-Aelle-55-x-55-Shimano-500EX/192310291267?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=46150&meid=7649f5d99ab24cb5a74e7313fcc8972e&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=253160388854&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Now i like no i love that and so glad its not in the uk

i like this one for same reasons , just a tad overpriced in my mind with the condition

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/road-bike...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Now i like no i love that and so glad its not in the uk
> 
> i like this one for same reasons , just a tad overpriced in my mind with the condition
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/road-bike/132332143998?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I know what you mean, for me its just the right side of bonkers, you have to love it but l must be strong and stick to looking for my winter ride


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Sep 2017)

l looked for info on this bike for sale locally and worryingly there seems to be a problem with so called "death forks" what is this all about ?


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I know what you mean, for me its just the right side of bonkers, you have to love it but l must be strong and stick to looking for my winter ride


lol bonkers is exactly what I thought 
Deliciously "of its time" as they say


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> l looked for info on this bike for sale locally and worryingly there seems to be a problem with so called "death forks" what is this all about ?



That's nice and loads of Google info on death forks , imho over hyped .


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> they just look a bit wrong


Finally got to have a look at these forks on my laptop - I think it's just the angle they're photographed at. 
My son did his first 40 mile charity ride on my Pro Race last Sunday


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Finally got to have a look at these forks on my laptop - I think it's just the angle they're photographed at.
> My son did his first 40 mile charity ride on my Pro Race last Sunday



Fair enough re forks

And we'll done your son I like 501 frames


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Sep 2017)

Very interesting Raleigh 531 frame and parts.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steel-531...g-Wheels-For-Restoration-21inch-/302454156485


----------



## midlife (21 Sep 2017)

Looks like a campag titanium axle


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Very interesting Raleigh 531 frame and parts.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steel-531...g-Wheels-For-Restoration-21inch-/302454156485
> 
> View attachment 374624
> ...


Nice.


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Fair enough re forks
> 
> And we'll done your son I like 501 frames


me too. Obviously 
I think 501 suffers from a bit of "Reynolds snobbery" which is unfortunate, but that does mean you can often pick one up for not much money


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> That's nice and loads of Google info on death forks , imho over hyped .


Rats l had to pass on this one....it has a 60cm cc seat tube ! Id be perched like a pimple on a pound of beef . To make matters worse the seller only wanted 50 euros


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Rats l had to pass on this one....it has a 60cm cc seat tube ! Id be perched like a pimple on a pound of beef . To make matters worse the seller only wanted 50 euros



absolute bargain


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> absolute bargain


Yep l agree but what can l do, l could buy it but shipping it anywhere is silly money unless it is a high value item.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2017)

Anybody in the south west feel brave

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/joblot-vintage-racing-bikes/1267237146


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Sep 2017)

Trek Postal Service bike, London. 
States that the frame only can be bought for £130 (Bargain, but will the seller post)
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-states-postal-livery-carbon-forks/1264145400

A bit of Lance Armstrong history.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Trek Postal Service bike, London.
> States that the frame only can be bought for £130 (Bargain, but will the seller post)
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-states-postal-livery-carbon-forks/1264145400
> 
> ...



very nice indeed


----------



## wonderdog (22 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> That's nice and loads of Google info on death forks , imho over hyped .


From personal experience, I can't see anything for concern with later Viscount forks. I have covered thousands of miles on a 77 model Aerospace Pro which apparently has the most recent iteration of the "death" fork, with a solid steel shaft incorporated into the forged alloy crown (the forks are one piece, beautifully made and, in pre-internet days crack tested when I couldn't figure what the fuss was about). The steerer tube slips over the shaft and is pinned to it (on my bike). Absolutely no sign of a loose connection - which it turns out, was the reason for the recall of the forks (by Yamaha?) which had by that time bought the company. Aerospace Pro frame is chrome moly and makes a really nice base for a rebuild. I've doe so, replacing the mishmash of Shimano, TA and Viscount (Weinmann knockoff) centerpull brakes with pretty much all Suntour Superbe components. Haven't encountered what some say is a fault with the frame in that it's prone to cracking round the bottom bracket - but then I'm probably not your Mark Cavendish kinda sprinter. Last but not least, said bottom bracket is unthreaded with the axle located in interference fit sealed bearings positioned by circlips. Axle is a pretty dodgy looking bit of kit.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2017)

wonderdog said:


> From personal experience, I can't see anything for concern with later Viscount forks. I have covered thousands of miles on a 77 model Aerospace Pro which apparently has the most recent iteration of the "death" fork, with a solid steel shaft incorporated into the forged alloy crown (the forks are one piece, beautifully made and, in pre-internet days crack tested when I couldn't figure what the fuss was about). The steerer tube slips over the shaft and is pinned to it (on my bike). Absolutely no sign of a loose connection - which it turns out, was the reason for the recall of the forks (by Yamaha?) which had by that time bought the company. Aerospace Pro frame is chrome moly and makes a really nice base for a rebuild. I've doe so, replacing the mishmash of Shimano, TA and Viscount (Weinmann knockoff) centerpull brakes with pretty much all Suntour Superbe components. Haven't encountered what some say is a fault with the frame in that it's prone to cracking round the bottom bracket - but then I'm probably not your Mark Cavendish kinda sprinter. Last but not least, said bottom bracket is unthreaded with the axle located in interference fit sealed bearings positioned by circlips. Axle is a pretty dodgy looking bit of kit.



I like them a lot what i meant was all the fuss about the death forks is overhyped the actual bikes are great to ride and own


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Trek Postal Service bike, London.
> States that the frame only can be bought for £130 (Bargain, but will the seller post)
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-states-postal-livery-carbon-forks/1264145400
> 
> ...


I can't figure out what is going on with those rear sprockets apart from it being close ratio.


----------



## daysnways (23 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I can't figure out what is going on with those rear sprockets apart from it being close ratio.



Looks like a chain wrapped around the bottom sprocket or two...?


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Sep 2017)

A couple of Holdsworths here:

A Championship from 1975, quite nice I think http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...839121?hash=item33d733f711:g:9VQAAOSwextZxWS3

And a 1965? Monsoon, check out the lugs on that! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Holdsworth/112573946862?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=47510&meid=5b7e043c218d4663a38dc378c07979a0&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=222653839121&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2017)

Those Monsoon lugs are great


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Sep 2017)

A 531c frame here looks quite tidy - strangely it's missing the handlebar dent in the top tube that they all seem to have 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USED-VINT...266502?hash=item33d73a7c86:g:d8UAAOSwduNZxiUI


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A 531c frame here looks quite tidy - strangely it's missing the handlebar dent in the top tube that they all seem to have
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USED-VINT...266502?hash=item33d73a7c86:g:d8UAAOSwduNZxiUI


It has been touched up in a few places.


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It has been touched up in a few places.


haven't we all, love?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A 531c frame here looks quite tidy - strangely it's missing the handlebar dent in the top tube that they all seem to have
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USED-VINT...266502?hash=item33d73a7c86:g:d8UAAOSwduNZxiUI



That would be a nice addition to the garage but then Mr Middleton would have to wait


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> haven't we all, love?


I've just had a keyboard/tea interface problem.


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Sep 2017)

A couple of CB Majestique mixte bikes here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-But...d=232491797932&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

and here: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Vi...797932?hash=item3621974dac:g:ztcAAOSwm9tZvr5W

I think the latter is nicer!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

one for https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...lectables-including-private-collection-lot-1/

@User wish i was nearer

and one for @DCLane https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-182/


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> one for https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...lectables-including-private-collection-lot-1/
> 
> @User wish i was nearer
> 
> and one for @DCLane https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-182/



Good stuff, there's a Harry Hall in Warrington on the site too, but I think it's been Auctioned today at 9am............

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...48a6646f/wednesday-27th-september-sale-lot-7/


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Good stuff, there's a Harry Hall in Warrington on the site too, but I think it's been Auctioned today at 9am............
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...48a6646f/wednesday-27th-september-sale-lot-7/
> 
> View attachment 375611



sold £80

[QUOTE 4973497, member: 45"]It's a bit too far from me, otherwise I'd have offered to pick it up and ship it to you.[/QUOTE]

never mind


----------



## Nibor (27 Sep 2017)

Giant road e +2
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192305496315


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

Nibor said:


> Giant road e +2
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192305496315



A guy I know has one of these and rave's about how good it is .


----------



## daysnways (27 Sep 2017)

Nibor said:


> Giant road e +2
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192305496315



i feel violated, there's still time to remove it!


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A guy I know has one of these and rave's about how good it is .


C'mon if you owned one you could hardly say it is a piece of s**t if you paid £1200.00 for it ! you'd be a complete plonker .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> C'mon if you owned one you could hardly say it is a piece of s**t if you paid £1200.00 for it ! you'd be a complete plonker .



True , but its not normal


----------



## stalagmike (28 Sep 2017)

Fifty quid Galaxy on fleabay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282672803458


----------



## stalagmike (28 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4975652, member: 45"]That can't be legit.[/QUOTE]
Yes. I thought that too. Is there somewhere I can post it on here for stolen bikes?


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4975652, member: 45"]That can't be legit.[/QUOTE]Well, someone's already taken a punt! TBF the seller's only had one iffy transaction in their time and that sounds more like a misunderstanding


----------



## stalagmike (28 Sep 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Well, someone's already taken a punt! TBF the seller's only had one iffy transaction in their time and that sounds more like a misunderstanding


Yeah. Maybe they just don't know what they've got or it's in much worse condition than it looks in the photos.


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Sep 2017)

Type 8903 here, not too bad condition, and an awful lot of spare axles!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-1...523892?hash=item3621df6a74:g:I4gAAOSwK89ZwrlF


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

I wonder if he will flog the skewers seperately?


----------



## ORO (30 Sep 2017)

There is a old 70's Falcon for sale.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Fal...070884?hash=item2cc73aa724:g:eaEAAOSwua1Zz7Ll


----------



## ORO (30 Sep 2017)

Is the Falcon a early model 86 Professional?


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

Yep, looks like a pro. The 286 Super Pro had chrome forks I think.


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

Here's a pic if a slightly later pro with brazed on cable guides.


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

Just thinking, if it's 1978 and he has the receipt it could be one of the last San Remo Equipe frames that came in all blue metallic. They looked like the pro but they didn't have the seat tube graphic with an eagle top and bottom. There again being Falcon they just did what they liked lol

Is there just the one photo?


----------



## ORO (1 Oct 2017)

Thanks for the info Midlife. Do you know what tubing they were using?


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

Falcon were a bit maverick at times. San Remo were 531, the pro and super pro were "cro mo". They did a competition 600 jobby which was 531c. Wouldn't surprise me if they simply built using what they had to hand !

During my era the Falcon frames were built by (6) ladies who did no cable guide brazing until the 80's I think so lack of brazing usually means a 70's bike.

When the factory closed a bunch of Italian frames built in Columbus cropped up lol


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

ORO said:


> Thanks for the info Midlife. Do you know what tubing they were using?



The top seat tube decal looks very much like a " Tange " one 

Very nice and tidy in all fairness , just a bit out of my collect within the hour and half regime


----------



## ORO (1 Oct 2017)

Thanks for info good to see a brochure. There is also a very similar looking frame on ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-bi...837043?hash=item3621b66af3:g:4IgAAOSw409ZwRZX


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

The decals on the frame are odd, the 531 in particular is a very old one (copy).

It has too many braze ons for a Falcon of the era it is meant to represent; over BB cable guides etc. Not sure what Falcon frame it is, or indeed if it is a Falcon.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

Been in touch with the seller and he says it is a model 86


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

Model number 86 would bring it into the mid 60's ?


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

Same as this one for sale at Argos....

http://argoscycles.com/items-for-sale/






Advert says 1973, were those lugs around at that time? Falcon were not brazing bits on at that time .... Curious


----------



## ORO (1 Oct 2017)

Perhaps the brazed on parts were put on when the frame was restored?
Model 86 is the pro 286 the Super Pro?


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

Here is a 1973 Falcon, typical lugs and zero braze ons.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/65214324@N02/sets/72157647557844981/

This is a 1980 pro (I think) which is similar to the Argos one with proper decals

http://bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/falconRB.html


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Here is a 1973 Falcon, typical lugs and zero braze ons.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/65214324@N02/sets/72157647557844981/
> 
> ...



Bit of a mystery then


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Bit of a mystery then



I think that sums up Falcon from about 1977 onwards !

They never had a numbering system which made sense, their model numbers were meant to be sequential but old numbers hung around for years, they built for Raleigh at times......and then there was Ernie Clements. Higher end bikes were put together by other builders like Andy Thompson..the list is endless lol


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> I think that sums up Falcon from about 1977 onwards !
> 
> They never had a numbering system which made sense, their model numbers were meant to be sequential but old numbers hung around for years, they built for Raleigh at times......and then there was Ernie Clements. Higher end bikes were put together by other builders like Andy Thompson..the list is endless lol



He is getting some more pictures and a couple of more answers , so will let you know what he comes back with


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2017)

Lets forget the Falcon for a few hours and look at this one , little or no info on the web seller cant help a lot either looks nice and in all fairness its not bad value if its any good . If and i dont mean this in a nasty way its a re badged std Raleigh 531 frame for example then its a tad pricey 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROYSDALE-BIKE-BICYCLE-21-034-531-REYNOLDS-FRAME-/132347884953?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> He is getting some more pictures and a couple of more answers , so will let you know what he comes back with



A few more pictures up now to help all try and tie it down for sure


----------



## ORO (2 Oct 2017)

Managed to find the full Falcon Brochure see link. Shows the Pro.

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Falcon leaflet 1980c (V-CC Library).pdf


----------



## midlife (2 Oct 2017)

ORO said:


> Managed to find the full Falcon Brochure see link. Shows the Pro.
> 
> http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Falcon leaflet 1980c (V-CC Library).pdf



Interesting, never seen a green Pro  No Braze ons as usual Falcon Practice at the time. Interesting that it says "alloy" frame, by that I guess it's a cro-mo alloy. And it's a model 86 ! where did that number spring from when the older Merckx falcon's were in the hundreds LOL


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Interesting, never seen a green Pro  No Braze ons as usual Falcon Practice at the time. Interesting that it says "alloy" frame, by that I guess it's a cro-mo alloy. And it's a model 86 ! where did that number spring from when the older Merckx falcon's were in the hundreds LOL



nice colour green as well

and i use to think Falcons were just re badged Raleigh's for some strange reason


----------



## midlife (2 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> nice colour green as well
> 
> and i use to think Falcons were just re badged Raleigh's for some strange reason



It's the wrap over round seat stays...


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Oct 2017)

ORO said:


> Thanks for info good to see a brochure. There is also a very similar looking frame on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-bi...837043?hash=item3621b66af3:g:4IgAAOSw409ZwRZX


That one has mudguard eyes though.


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Oct 2017)

Anyone up Yorkshire way fancy a Bromwich? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vint...340701?hash=item5b3ec8569d:g:R8UAAOSw9RNZylTE
Judging by the forks I think it was built at Halfords 


Edit: I didn't link Halfords btw that was done automagically!

Edit#2 Oh and now the halfords linky has gone, am i going mad?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Anyone up Yorkshire way fancy a Bromwich? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vint...340701?hash=item5b3ec8569d:g:R8UAAOSw9RNZylTE
> Judging by the forks I think it was built at Halfords
> 
> 
> ...





ssh dont tell everyone


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ssh dont tell everyone


Ooops sorry 

Edit: (with any luck everyone'll be put off by the btf forks)


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ssh dont tell everyone



Was already watching it


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2017)

Is it me or is this the dogs b@llocks 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Colum...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

mind you a few of his other items are as nice


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Is it me or is this the dogs b@llocks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Columbus-Thron-Road-Bike-Frameset-2/142500952635?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> mind you a few of his other items are as nice


Oh boy l like the purple/blue primorosso frame set.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh boy l like the purple/blue primorosso frame set.


And the yellow/grey/black.....are these frames all resprayed by some talented person or are they genuine NOS ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh boy l like the purple/blue primorosso frame set.



They all look N O S Condition and are very tasty indeed , not sure how much longer i can resist the one i linked , need to do a bit of research re the brand


----------



## daysnways (8 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> They all look N O S Condition and are very tasty indeed , not sure how much longer i can resist the one i linked , need to do a bit of research re the brand


I have a thron framed bike and it's a lovely springy, lively ride.

I've been under the impression with these that someone had some unknown stock frames and had them sprayed and added a sexy sounding Italian name, but could be wrong?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2017)

daysnways said:


> I have a thron framed bike and it's a lovely springy, lively ride.
> 
> I've been under the impression with these that someone had some unknown stock frames and had them sprayed and added a sexy sounding Italian name, but could be wrong?



Interesting and naughty if true


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Interesting and naughty if true


I know lm an old cynic but experience tells me that if something looks too good to be true then invariably it is too good to be true


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Interesting and naughty if true


the one you liked is sold. Is there anything you'd like to tell us? If you didn't buy it then all you need is an unloved frame in need of a paint job, and job's a good'un!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> the one you liked is sold. Is there anything you'd like to tell us? If you didn't buy it then all you need is an unloved frame in need of a paint job, and job's a good'un!



not me this time


----------



## daysnways (8 Oct 2017)

found this nugget

Primorosso was the house brand of a bike shop in Zwijndrecht (Belgium) called Primator.

They ordered their frames from wherever was cheapest at the time (Italy, Spain, Japan....) and had them finished in Belgium.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2017)

daysnways said:


> found this nugget
> 
> Primorosso was the house brand of a bike shop in Zwijndrecht (Belgium) called Primator.
> 
> They ordered their frames from wherever was cheapest at the time (Italy, Spain, Japan....) and had them finished in Belgium.




That's saved me a job


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2017)

Trying to get my head around this one

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-collectable-raleigh-bike-with-a-difference/1269053507


----------



## DCLane (9 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Trying to get my head around this one
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-collectable-raleigh-bike-with-a-difference/1269053507



What? Why? 

Seems like the crank goes into a geared hub and then a second? I'm wondering if it an attempt to have a 9-16 speed from two 3-4 Sturmey Archer hubs?


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Trying to get my head around this one
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-collectable-raleigh-bike-with-a-difference/1269053507


Why make things difficult when with a little more effort you could make them bloody impossible


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Why make things difficult when with a little more effort you could make them bloody impossible



it almost looks like a French invention


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it almost looks like a French invention


Yeah, before lunch they tried to make a pedal powered coffee grinder and after lunch the initial idea was a bit hazy so next best thing would be a bicycle crank !


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Trying to get my head around this one
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-collectable-raleigh-bike-with-a-difference/1269053507



Strange! Trying to get more speed out for less effort in?


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Strange! Trying to get more speed out for less effort in?



Aren’t we all?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2017)

One for @midlife and its local to me but not mine 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-531-racing-bike/1269975128


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> One for @midlife and its local to me but not mine
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-531-racing-bike/1269975128


Ooh! Nice!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Ooh! Nice!



yeah it looks ok , imho a bit steep £ wise


----------



## midlife (11 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> One for @midlife and its local to me but not mine
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-531-racing-bike/1269975128



Hi Martin

Internet down at home  catching up at work and the NHS doesnt like gumtree !


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> Internet down at home  catching up at work and the NHS doesnt like gumtree !



Here you go 2 pics Raleigh Panasonic 531 c £250

crank looks wrong and fr & rr eyelets on drop outs ????


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> the one you liked is sold. Is there anything you'd like to tell us? If you didn't buy it then all you need is an unloved frame in need of a paint job, and job's a good'un!



its listed again http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Columbus-Thron-Road-Bike-Frameset-2-/142533962665


----------



## Chris S (14 Oct 2017)

A BSA in Birmingham for £20
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/barn-find-bsa-bike-/1270507101


----------



## davidphilips (14 Oct 2017)

Chris S said:


> A BSA in Birmingham for £20
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/barn-find-bsa-bike-/1270507101



The chainset would be worth a lot more than the asking price of the bike a good buy for some one.


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2017)

this o brien seems a good bargain...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...e-22.5-7ooc-maccari-torrini-wheel-/1270790728


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> this o brien seems a good bargain...
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...e-22.5-7ooc-maccari-torrini-wheel-/1270790728



Very clean and original indeed , very nice and a fair price for a classic


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Very clean and original indeed , very nice and a fair price for a classic


£90 a fair price for that? Nice condition, but no way is that catalogue special worth ninety spuds


----------



## roadrash (17 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said: ↑
Very clean and original indeed , very nice and a fair price for a classic

mikeymustard said
£90 a fair price for that? Nice condition, but no way is that catalogue special worth ninety spuds

I'm guessing someone thought so , its gone


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Oct 2017)

A nice Pete Matthews for sale, ends soon, currently £75.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253199518567&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## ORO (19 Oct 2017)

Vintage Bike for £825.99! What a bargain!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jupiter-B...911688?hash=item1a36956b48:g:vREAAOSw0BdZ0NMY


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Oct 2017)

ORO said:


> Vintage Bike for £825.99! What a bargain!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jupiter-B...911688?hash=item1a36956b48:g:vREAAOSw0BdZ0NMY


only £50 per Kilogram - even more of a bargain!


----------



## daysnways (19 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> only £50 per Kilogram - even more of a bargain!



..paying for the engine....apparently you DRIVE It, not RIDE it?


----------



## ORO (19 Oct 2017)

Lol yes the buyer could put his new bike on the classic lightweights web site!


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Oct 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 379393
> A nice Pete Matthews for sale, ends soon, currently £75.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253199518567&globalID=EBAY-GB


Went for £75. Someone got a bargain.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 379393
> A nice Pete Matthews for sale, ends soon, currently £75.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253199518567&globalID=EBAY-GB



oooh bugger its finished and what a bargain


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Oct 2017)

Nice and cheap Gary Fisher (Trek) Hybrid bike, £40 or best offer!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253217772774&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Oct 2017)

A couple of bikes here. First is a Fondriest, bit tatty but some nice bits on it:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152748381407?ul_noapp=true

Next, somewhere under this paint job and cheap components I think a nice frame lurks!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-r...d=112609833241&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> A couple of bikes here. First is a Fondriest, bit tatty but some nice bits on it:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152748381407?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Next, somewhere under this paint job and cheap components I think a nice frame lurks!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-raleigh-racing-bike/122761768475?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=46150&meid=7efb7aa346734ae3866a6585cfaa87fd&pid=100009&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=112609833241&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982





biggs682 said:


> Here you go 2 pics Raleigh Panasonic 531 c £250
> 
> crank looks wrong and fr & rr eyelets on drop outs ????
> 
> ...



Down to £150 now and that seems a fair price for a 531c framed bike


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

Nice Jack Hearn

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-jack-hearne-racing-bike/1271730829


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Down to £150 now and that seems a fair price for a 531c framed bike


I'd love a bike in Panasonic colours, this one, as you say just doesn't look right. Even the 501 Corsa didn't have eyelets so unless they were specified by the original buyer it seems odd. OTOH if it really weighs less than 10kg that's a really light bike!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> I'd love a bike in Panasonic colours, this one, as you say just doesn't look right. Even the 501 Corsa didn't have eyelets so unless they were specified by the original buyer it seems odd. OTOH if it really weighs less than 10kg that's a really light bike!



It's strange spec for sure , might be worth a low offer


----------



## booze and cake (23 Oct 2017)

Has anyone heard of Villani bikes?

I've just done a brief google and could'nt find anything, there's one on Ebay in Columbus SL that looks nice.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-made...385690?hash=item1a3847e5da:g:0D4AAOSwoRBZs-WA

Seller also has a Moser with the paint job still in great condition, does @woodbutcher want another Moser?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Francesco...385689?hash=item1a3847e5d9:g:NssAAOSwSnFZmank


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Oct 2017)

A very nice Gazelle AA frame from Poland here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-G...d=112613385689&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Great chrome but just a little rust where the brake cable has worn the paint off on top tube. The buyer has 100% feedback too.
I would be quite tempted by this myself except a new set of wheels has left me with no liquid assets in the bike fund


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Oct 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Has anyone heard of Villani bikes?
> 
> I've just done a brief google and could'nt find anything, there's one on Ebay in Columbus SL that looks nice.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't say no to another one but not sure about this frame....cant tell if the Moser names are decals or not. They should be spayed on through a stencil and so be a bit fuzzy round the edges. Also haven't seen a braze-on front derailleur mount on an early 1980's Moser so far. Not to say that they don't exist.
Finally l think it is too much money.....so lm off the hook (fortunately)


----------



## stalagmike (23 Oct 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Has anyone heard of Villani bikes?
> 
> I've just done a brief google and could'nt find anything, there's one on Ebay in Columbus SL that looks nice.
> 
> ...



Anyone else notice the huge blob of blue paint on the floor in those pics of the villani frame? If you're going to touch up the frame before taking the pics at least try and hide the evidence...


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Oct 2017)

stalagmike said:


> Anyone else notice the huge blob of blue paint on the floor in those pics of the villani frame? If you're going to touch up the frame before taking the pics at least try and hide the evidence...


Ha, ha nice bit of observation .....very fishy ! Dunno if this helps anyone but here is the address for cicli villani 

*CICLI VILLANI CESARE*
*53, Via La Spezia - 43125 Parma (PR)*
*tel. 0521 964333*


----------



## booze and cake (23 Oct 2017)

Top sleuthing gents


----------



## netman (23 Oct 2017)

Anyone near Sale? This is for sale!


----------



## ORO (26 Oct 2017)

Old Falcon for sale. Olympic or Majorca?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...612282?hash=item3d4c73087a:g:3sIAAOSw88NZ7KPT


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2017)

ORO said:


> Old Falcon for sale. Olympic or Majorca?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...612282?hash=item3d4c73087a:g:3sIAAOSw88NZ7KPT



On my watch list


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2017)

Bit big for me but cheap: 23" Raleigh Criterium


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2017)

If this goes for estimate somebody will get a bargain

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-158/


----------



## netman (27 Oct 2017)

A rather nice original looking 50's Phillips Vox Populi in Liverpool... here - so glad these temptations keep popping up miles away from me!


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Oct 2017)

netman said:


> A rather nice original looking 50's Phillips Vox Populi in Liverpool... here - so glad these temptations keep popping up miles away from me!


very nice!
13 bids with 7 days to go? I'm guessing this is gonna be quite popular!


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Oct 2017)

A lovely Faggin for sale in Bristol.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172952972680&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Oct 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A lovely Faggin for sale in Bristol.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172952972680&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> View attachment 380715


Oooooh! get thee behind me Faggin, l like much more than is good for me. Collect only Bristol might as well be on the moon


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Oooooh! get thee behind me Faggin, l like much more than is good for me. Collect only Bristol might as well be on the moon



You've been to Bristol then


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> You've been to Bristol then


Very droll, as a matter of fact l have been to Bristol at least twice, the first time l was very young and got drunk with my grandmother on "schooners" of sherry. A "progressive" lady my grandmother


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> You've been to Bristol then


lovely place - the daughter lives in Brizzle, so it could conceivably be picked up. I could not possibly buy it having just this afto bought two brooks saddles


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2017)

23" frame only - 531? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Le...Audax-UK-Steel-531-Frame-23-inch/263286256337


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Oct 2017)

DCLane said:


> 23" frame only - 531? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Le...Audax-UK-Steel-531-Frame-23-inch/263286256337
> 
> View attachment 380827


looks a lot like a Raleigh to me (a nice raleigh though ) 
Aren't "Les Randonneurs Mondiaux" and "Audax UK" just the audax governing bodies?


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Oct 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> lovely place - the daughter lives in Brizzle, so it could conceivably be picked up. I could not possibly buy it having just this afto bought two brooks saddles


Reluctantly l will have to join the no buy club, mostly because lm trying to accumulate enough funds to bid on a Bianchi when the right one comes up for sale. On top of which l will have to buy cassette/chain set bits for my Viscount (see latest )


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Oct 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A lovely Faggin for sale in Bristol.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172952972680&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> View attachment 380715


So "titanized" means it's been made to look like it's made of titanium?


----------



## wonderdog (30 Oct 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Very droll, as a matter of fact l have been to Bristol at least twice, the first time l was very young and got drunk with my grandmother on "schooners" of sherry. A "progressive" lady my grandmother


Tales of derring do! A girlfriend of many moons back decided I was too awful for words when her mother and I embarked on a similar sherry bender. We (mother and I) thought we were funnier than a fit after the best part of a flagon of something amontillado-esque.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Oct 2017)

wonderdog said:


> Tales of derring do! A girlfriend of many moons back decided I was too awful for words when her mother and I embarked on a similar sherry bender. We (mother and I) thought we were funnier than a fit after the best part of a flagon of something amontillado-esque.


Some people/girlfriends have no sense of humour ! The sorry and slightly guilty end to our bender was that when we eventually arrived back at my grandmothers house which she shared with her sister ( a rather strict person) we thought it would be fun to give the strict sisters corgi dog some sherry, which the hound enthusiastically lapped up. It then did something l have never seen since.....it ran backwards up the stairs, not easy for a corgi l guess.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Oct 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 379393
> A nice Pete Matthews for sale, ends soon, currently £75.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253199518567&globalID=EBAY-GB


The Pete Matthews bike I posted on here which sold for £75 looks to have been fettled and is now £445!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=192349375213&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Oct 2017)

Holy smoke Im in the wrong business


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Oct 2017)

Dawes Galaxy Reynolds 531ST, a cracking buy at £45 ‘buy it now’.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253234384973&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Oct 2017)

A nice Peugeot Competition with Columbus tubing, £60 or best offer in Bedford.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152766302777&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Oct 2017)

A very nice Retro Pearson with Reynolds Designer Select tube set and some nice kit. Currently £10 collect from Sutton.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222696417091&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A very nice Retro Pearson with Reynolds Designer Select tube set and some nice kit. Currently £10 collect from Sutton.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222696417091&globalID=EBAY-GB
> View attachment 381035
> View attachment 381036



very nice indeed just a bit too far for me


----------



## Chris S (1 Nov 2017)

Raleigh with rod brakes in London for £65.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-vintage-raleigh-3-speed-bike-£65/1273463010


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2017)

i like the look of this one

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-royal-enfield-bike/1273059772


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i like the look of this one
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-royal-enfield-bike/1273059772


 Looks all original with a good patina of age. I love how it's called a "sports" bike


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Looks all original with a good patina of age. I love how it's called a "sports" bike



dont forget the word "lightweight" all 20 kgs of it


----------



## midlife (2 Nov 2017)

12 grands worth.......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gianni-Mo...it-/332431471414?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> 12 grands worth.......
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gianni-Mo...it-/332431471414?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368



You can sort of see why


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> You can sort of see why


Yeah, very nice.
I could see one of our local chavs rocking that outfit too!
(it's a lot of money though)


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Yeah, very nice.
> I could see one of our local chavs rocking that outfit too!
> (it's a lot of money though)



Nah it's not a lot of money , it's an awful lot of money


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Nov 2017)

Just spotted this job lot https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOB-LOT-...580727?hash=item23917a8377:g:OzEAAOSwvfZZ9g3A


----------



## FishFright (5 Nov 2017)

I dont know much about Peugeots but it looks erm yellowy








https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bicycle/...d=253238846260&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Nov 2017)

FishFright said:


> I dont know much about Peugeots but it looks erm yellowy
> 
> 
> View attachment 381856
> ...


Yes there is a touch of yellow to it. Nice bike, is that a columbus sticker on it?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2017)

FishFright said:


> I dont know much about Peugeots but it looks erm yellowy
> 
> 
> View attachment 381856
> ...



if they offered postage i would be snapping that up promptly



mikeymustard said:


> Yes there is a touch of yellow to it. Nice bike, is that a columbus sticker on it?



yep


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2017)

I am in love

@Bill Soens would love to hear or see your comments

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...293203?hash=item2f0e5ac753:g:74wAAOSwoVNZ~vwu


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> if they offered postage i would be snapping that up promptly
> 
> 
> 
> yep



I think it’s Brain.


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I am in love
> 
> @Bill Soens would love to hear or see your comments
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...293203?hash=item2f0e5ac753:g:74wAAOSwoVNZ~vwu


love? Lust more like. That is quite simply sex on wheels


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Nov 2017)

Gazelle Champion Mondial (22 inch 653 Reynolds frame, some compag parts.)

A nice project to convert back to it's former glory.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gazelle-Champion-Mondiql-Vintage-Reynolds-653-Racing-Bike/302515040554


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2017)

Like it. Frame's too big *

* would high-heeled shoes work to make it fit?


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> Like it. Frame's too big *
> 
> * would high-heeled shoes work to make it fit?


Unfortunately, it's too small for me, I like bikes to fit, a bit too big is ok, but too small isn't any good.............

It's a very nice bike.


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Nov 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Unfortunately, it's too small for me, I like bikes to fit, a bit too big is ok, but too small isn't any good.............
> 
> It's a very nice bike.
> View attachment 382151




Any excuse to link to this excellent resource for Champion mondials. I have been In Email contact with him in the past and has always been very helpful. 

http://jvs.16mb.com


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Nov 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Any excuse to link to this excellent resource for Champion mondials. I have been In Email contact with him in the past and has always been very helpful.
> 
> http://jvs.16mb.com


Nice resource. Like the bike, colour's a little dull 

edit: just in case it's not grey - did I mention I was colour blind


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Nov 2017)

Dunno what this is but it looks pretty tidy


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Dunno what this is but it looks pretty tidy
> View attachment 382247



The unknown make bike ........ with no valve caps


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The unknown make bike ........ with no valve caps


rule #60?
The seller is obviously "a badass"


----------



## midlife (8 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Dunno what this is but it looks pretty tidy
> View attachment 382247



It has no mudguard eyes so starts to score points


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Nov 2017)

small wes mason here


----------



## nonowt (9 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> small wes mason here
> View attachment 382417



nice. I'd put that in my watch list but really, it's far too small for me and far too nice for my pre-teen son.

Another bit of slightly obscure Yorkshire goodness:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-...346233?hash=item23922e0a79:g:8wgAAOSwovNaAF~4

A bit ratty but only £3 at the moment.


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Nov 2017)

nonowt said:


> nice. I'd put that in my watch list but really, it's far too small for me and far too nice for my pre-teen son.
> 
> Another bit of slightly obscure Yorkshire goodness:
> 
> ...


Yes I saw that too - the rust on the top tube is a bit alarming


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Yes I saw that too - the rust on the top tube is a bit alarming



Thats a lot of rust


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2017)

This is nice and different 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geoffrey...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## wonderdog (9 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> This is nice and different
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geoffrey-Butler-road-bike-over-50yrs-old-fair-condition/302513874054?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


For some reason I can't highlight the eBay URL but there's a very tidy Viscount aerospace pro in Leicester with bidding currently at 75 poonds - item # is 272916642668


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2017)

wonderdog said:


> For some reason I can't highlight the eBay URL but there's a very tidy Viscount aerospace pro in Leicester with bidding currently at 75 poonds - item # is 272916642668



This one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/viscount...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (9 Nov 2017)

wonderdog said:


> For some reason I can't highlight the eBay URL but there's a very tidy Viscount aerospace pro in Leicester with bidding currently at 75 poonds - item # is 272916642668




https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/viscount...642668?hash=item3f8b197b6c:g:8l8AAOSw9idZ9wzA


----------



## midlife (9 Nov 2017)

Oops, too slow lol


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2017)

Any thoughts about this local to me one 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Built-Bicycle/253238846260?hash=item3af6362334:g:sUYAAOSwVNxZ-wux


----------



## midlife (9 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts about this local to me one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Built-Bicycle/253238846260?hash=item3af6362334:g:sUYAAOSwVNxZ-wux



Classy looking frame from my era, just at the time clean Italian lugs took over from Nervex Pro. I'll go back in a minute and see what kit it has on it. Fletcher is a made up name I would guess.


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts about this local to me one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Built-Bicycle/253238846260?hash=item3af6362334:g:sUYAAOSwVNxZ-wux



Some range on that cassette!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> Classy looking frame from my era, just at the time clean Italian lugs took over from Nervex Pro. I'll go back in a minute and see what kit it has on it. Fletcher is a made up name I would guess.


That's the bit that i cant find any info on


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Yes I saw that too - the rust on the top tube is a bit alarming


It reminds me of an old car exhaust pipe.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> Classy looking frame from my era, just at the time clean Italian lugs took over from Nervex Pro. I'll go back in a minute and see what kit it has on it. Fletcher is a made up name I would guess.


He was the chap played by Ronnie Barker.


----------



## nonowt (10 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It reminds me of an old car exhaust pipe.



Yep, on second look it's worse than I thought. Also, the forks look about 10 years younger than the frame...


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts about this local to me one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Built-Bicycle/253238846260?hash=item3af6362334:g:sUYAAOSwVNxZ-wux


"Being quick release wheels you simply move the rear wheel further in or out of the horizontal 
drop outs and change gear ratio for your riding style or environment"​Or alternatively you could put some derailleurs on it!


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> "Being quick release wheels you simply move the rear wheel further in or out of the horizontal
> drop outs and change gear ratio for your riding style or environment"​Or alternatively you could put some derailleurs on it!



It is simple though, you can't deny that.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> "Being quick release wheels you simply move the rear wheel further in or out of the horizontal
> drop outs and change gear ratio for your riding style or environment"​Or alternatively you could put some derailleurs on it!



And its doubled in price overnight !!

new pictures as well


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2017)

A nice Galaxy going under the hammer here 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ic-modern-motorcycles-spares-projects-lot-47/

Also got a nice ladies one as well


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> And its doubled in price overnight !!
> 
> new pictures as well


Just done a bit of a search for Fletcher and Son cycles. The only reference I can find is one from here http://www.ourmansfieldandarea.org.uk/page_id__27_path__0p2p19p62p.aspx
If this is the same Fletcher then there could be a link to a certain Alan "Pongo" Braithwaite!

Edit: albeit a tenuous one!


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Nov 2017)

Who's the Merseyside bike lover round here? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...482015?hash=item1a395c069f:g:V3AAAOSw~QRaAFmt


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Who's the Merseyside bike lover round here? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...482015?hash=item1a395c069f:g:V3AAAOSw~QRaAFmt
> View attachment 382674



Thats on my watchpile and we are going or can divert towards Fleet on our weekend away in Bournemouth in a couple of weeks 



mikeymustard said:


> Just done a bit of a search for Fletcher and Son cycles. The only reference I can find is one from here http://www.ourmansfieldandarea.org.uk/page_id__27_path__0p2p19p62p.aspx
> If this is the same Fletcher then there could be a link to a certain Alan "Pongo" Braithwaite!
> 
> Edit: albeit a tenuous one!



tis very tenuous as well , cant see any date when Fletcher cycles closed will see what the internet throws up


----------



## midlife (12 Nov 2017)

Holdsworth 531 Special, mitred seat stays and all 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...730680?hash=item3d4ef5b578:g:fYsAAOSwHNxaCFWt






One of these...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> Holdsworth 531 Special, mitred seat stays and all
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...730680?hash=item3d4ef5b578:g:fYsAAOSwHNxaCFWt
> 
> ...



Surely not the best Holdsworth?


----------



## midlife (12 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Surely not the best Holdsworth?



Second best they made in my era which is mid-late 70's ..... one step down from the Professional. Both available as frame only, the 531 Special being about a tenner cheaper. The seat stays being flush / side mitred were unique to the frame and unusual.

As time went on and the Elan appeared the 531 Special morphed into the somewhat less-than-special "Special".


----------



## davidphilips (22 Nov 2017)

Think this seller has over priced this little light a bit cracked lens and still wants £18.50 plus £3.50 postage? Know i wanted one but not at that price.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Nov 2017)

Another Liverpool built bike. R J Quinn. 24 inch.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R-J-Quinn-Reynolds-steel-frame-road-bike/253262836730


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Another Liverpool built bike. R J Quinn. 24 inch.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R-J-Quinn-Reynolds-steel-frame-road-bike/253262836730
> 
> View attachment 384251



i like that , just not sure re the head tube logo and decals look different to other R J 's that you see


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Nov 2017)

I've been (albeit halfheartedly) watching this and puzzling about the stickers, tho it seems to have the right serial no. 
There's little doubt it's a very nice looking frame. When did they sell the business?


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i like that , just not sure re the head tube logo and decals look different to other R J 's that you see





mikeymustard said:


> I've been (albeit halfheartedly) watching this and puzzling about the stickers, tho it seems to have the right serial no.



I'd guess it's been repainted at some point in it's life and new decals added. The original head badge was not metal, so it would have probably been removed prior to being repainted. 

Old worn R.J. Quinn bike head badge below.


----------



## Chris S (23 Nov 2017)

A Raleigh Rocket for £58.65. It's located in Dudley and looks in good original condition.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-...283704?hash=item2a96d6c3f8:g:rwQAAOSwIVhaFfep


----------



## FishFright (23 Nov 2017)

Claud Butler Dalesman on Gumtree in the Stoke on Trent area.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claude-butler-dalesman-touring-bike/1276376233






520 forks and 631 frame
Met the bloke selling it today where I'm volunteering and seems a good sort.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Nov 2017)

A well specc'd Geoff Wiles in Exmouth with delivery ok.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282735989683&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## nonowt (24 Nov 2017)

slightly scruffy late 70s(?) Claud Butler mixte with highly desirable Campagnolo Rally gearset.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Nov 2017)

nonowt said:


> slightly scruffy late 70s(?) Claud Butler mixte with highly desirable Campagnolo Rally gearset.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Majestique-lady-s-mixte-frame-touring-bike/132403695897?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Nice, I'll be getting one of those in my size when I can't get my leg over my bike's cross bar.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Nov 2017)

A little rough around the edges but a Kinesis Alu frame with decent kit. Currently £50, collection from Huddersfield.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=182914116777&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## nonowt (27 Nov 2017)

nice looking no-name bike (although I not sure that the forks are original), Stalybridge:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/steel-tourer-£99.-22inch./1273674410

£50 Phillips in Harlow with Wrights Swallow saddle, Benelux front mech...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-vintage-phillips-racing-tourer-bicycle/1276770986


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2017)

@woodbutcher any good to you ?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-bike-italian-atb/1277227980


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher any good to you ?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-bike-italian-atb/1277227980


Thanks for that Mr Biggs but l am going to hold out for a 1980s Bianchi road bike and before l do that l need to sell this one because as you can see from the saddle hight it is too big for me dammit


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks for that Mr Biggs but l am going to hold out for a 1980s Bianchi road bike and before l do that l need to sell this one because as you can see from the saddle hight it is too big for me dammit



i like that a lot , ride it up to Calais and i will meet you when you get off the ferry in Dover


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i like that a lot , ride it up to Calais and i will meet you when you get off the ferry in Dover


My backside would never recover from the trip. Shame really because l am just recovering from P"Mouth to Caen and the 750 km drive back home !
UPS is the way to go from now on


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Nov 2017)

1979 Viking bike with cracked drop out Manchester, £10
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-viking-racer-1979-brown-cracked-frame/1273297156


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> 1979 Viking bike with cracked drop out Manchester, £10
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-viking-racer-1979-brown-cracked-frame/1273297156
> 
> View attachment 385128
> ...



simple enough repair but would you get a matching drop out or do you just it back together ?


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Nov 2017)

For ten quid it is surely worth a punt !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> My backside would never recover from the trip. Shame really because l am just recovering from P"Mouth to Caen and the 750 km drive back home !
> UPS is the way to go from now on



will they transport humans ?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2017)

nice clean Carlton here bit expensive imho

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...serviced-free-lock-lights-delivery/1277531218


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Nov 2017)

1991 Raleigh Dynatech 500, 24inch frame, £100. Preston.

Looks to be in good condition.
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/117385138/raleigh-dynatech-500-24-racingsports-bike.html


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> will they transport humans ?


Im working on a box of suitable dimensions and fitted out with an espresso machine !


----------



## DCLane (29 Nov 2017)

Frame only but this looks interesting (or at least to me!): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Interesting-Vintage-mystery-bicycle-frameset-1930-1950/132416091920


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2017)

Nice Dave Marsh

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/great-condition-recently-serviced-racing-bike-for-sale/1277697311


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

today's finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-road-bike-viscount-sport-vintage/1277814272

rather like this one myself https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-hercules-bicycle/1277797537

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-mondiale-raceing-bike/1277699871

and why wasnt this listed last week when i was in Bournemouth https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-new-hudson-silver-arrow-/1277686299


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> today's finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-road-bike-viscount-sport-vintage/1277814272
> 
> ...



That's a great bike for £45


----------



## Cycleops (1 Dec 2017)

Interesting Flying Scott on FleaBay at the moment, stands at £150 at present.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/flying-scot-alloy-bike-1947-/253285671897?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> That's a great bike for £45
> 
> View attachment 385533



my thoughts as well


----------



## roadrash (1 Dec 2017)

@biggs682 I rather like that hercules


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

roadrash said:


> @biggs682 I rather like that hercules



so do i , and its fairly local in Leicester


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Dec 2017)

Not sure how useful this is, but there's a new small and platform called Mercari.

I just downloaded it for a look around without registering.

It seems to feature fairly unintuitive categories, and not a lot of bikes. I did see a bottle dynamo, but not much else.


----------



## davidphilips (2 Dec 2017)

£25 in Yorkshire,buy it now, has to be worth £25 even the raleigh chainsets go for near enough that.
Vintage 1965 Raleigh Riviera Bike. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...345509?hash=item2391f0fea5:g:SUAAAOSw~y9ZDy9u


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2017)

davidphilips said:


> £25 in Yorkshire,buy it now, has to be worth £25 even the raleigh chainsets go for near enough that.
> Vintage 1965 Raleigh Riviera Bike. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...345509?hash=item2391f0fea5:g:SUAAAOSw~y9ZDy9u



Nice but a bit too far. How many CC members do we have in the Hull area?


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Dec 2017)

Tidy Raleigh Royal mixte in Essex. Gotta be worth it for someone close enough
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARD-TO-...101525?hash=item2134397515:g:yoEAAOSwdx1aH~HB


----------



## Cycleops (4 Dec 2017)

And now for something completely different:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ng-bike.-road-race-cycle-very-rare/1277685511
Not sure how ‘vintage’ it Is. Anyone seem one before?
In this case I think it might deserve the ‘very rare’ moniker.


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> And now for something completely different:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ng-bike.-road-race-cycle-very-rare/1277685511
> Not sure how ‘vintage’ it Is. Anyone seem one before?


WTF?
I.............I think I like it!


edit: oops, just seen the price. And I'm out!


----------



## FishFright (4 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> And now for something completely different:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ng-bike.-road-race-cycle-very-rare/1277685511
> Not sure how ‘vintage’ it Is. Anyone seem one before?
> In this case I think it might deserve the ‘very rare’ moniker.



An early 90's thing iirc. I've seen a tandem with the softride system for the stoker in Longstaff's for a refurb.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Dec 2017)

A nice Pug in Southampton, decent spec and Columbus Thron tubing. Currently £34 with a day to auction end.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142604176135&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Dec 2017)

A Flying Scot for restoration, postage available.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152811374011&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## midlife (4 Dec 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softride

Yep, they crop up from time to time made by a variety of builders..... They can go for silly money!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 385984
> A Flying Scot for restoration, postage available.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152811374011&globalID=EBAY-GB



@Illaveago our resident flying scot expert can we have your verdict please


----------



## nonowt (5 Dec 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 385984
> A Flying Scot for restoration, postage available.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152811374011&globalID=EBAY-GB



same one on gumtree listed as "Flying Scot Style bike" for £60.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-flying-scot-style-bike/1277707742


----------



## Soltydog (5 Dec 2017)

Van nic Amazon over 5 days to go, starting at £350 looks a bargain if anyone's after a Ti https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titanium...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2017)

Rather nice one going under the hammer

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ction-general-antiques-trade-stocks-lot-1142/


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Rather nice one going under the hammer
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ction-general-antiques-trade-stocks-lot-1142/


Another Bill Cuss on eBay.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=232587261169&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Another Bill Cuss on eBay.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=232587261169&globalID=EBAY-GB



That looks a fair bit smaller than the other one


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> That looks a fair bit smaller than the other one


I don't know Bill Cuss, nice looking bikes though, especially the bigger one


----------



## nonowt (6 Dec 2017)

Nice early 80s (?) Rory O'Brien audax/commuter in Crystal Palace £100. Although you might have trouble applying the back brake... 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rory-o-brien-road-bike/1278173404


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Dec 2017)

nonowt said:


> Nice early 80s (?) Rory O'Brien audax/commuter in Crystal Palace £100. Although you might have trouble applying the back brake...
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rory-o-brien-road-bike/1278173404


Oops looks like someone applied a bit too much welly....nice bike though !


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2017)

nonowt said:


> Nice early 80s (?) Rory O'Brien audax/commuter in Crystal Palace £100. Although you might have trouble applying the back brake...
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rory-o-brien-road-bike/1278173404



very nice and a good price as well


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2017)

Vintage (?) 60th anniversary Hetchins Magnum Opus, but with a £1450 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL-60th-ANNIVERSARY-HETCHINS-MAGNUM-OPUS-60CM-FRAME/222749657719


----------



## DCLane (14 Dec 2017)

531-framed Raleigh Clubman Lady for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...tweight-racing-bike-Clubman-Lady/122853948494


----------



## Cycleops (14 Dec 2017)

Very clean looking 90s BSA ‘West Coast’ MTB in Sheffield for just forty quid.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bsa-mountain-road-bike./1278199302

Or for a fiver more a Raleigh shopper, even with the original rear satchel.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-shopper-bike/1276541224


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Dec 2017)

An attractive what looks like a Columbus framed Bertin road bike currently at £50 with just over 3 hours till auction end. Collect in Sheringham.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292361799696&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 387248
> An attractive what looks like a Columbus framed Bertin road bike currently at £50 with just over 3 hours till auction end. Collect in Sheringham.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292361799696&globalID=EBAY-GB



Could have a nice day at the seaside at the same time


----------



## nonowt (15 Dec 2017)

big Bill Cuss in Brighton. 26" frame - Mid-70's I'd say. Currently set up a fixed gear but not messed about with. Make a nice winter commuter for the long of leg. If I hadn't just finished building up a Condor of the same size and period, I'd be desperately trying to contrive a trip to the south coast. Bargain at £70

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ssis-enormous-26-frame-700c-wheels/1279573135

P.S. the Rory O'Brien I flagged further up this thread has now dropped to £80


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Raleigh 20 offered on Twitter for an unusual asking price
> @Fab Foodie
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/veloevol/status/941950942173425669



Damn, already have one..... and a bottle of Woods 100 proof navy rum....


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2017)

Cheap Triumph in Lancashire for £40 - 23" frame: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Triumph-Road-Bicycle/112699020303


----------



## nonowt (20 Dec 2017)

This early 60's factory built mystery has to be worth the asking price just for the Wrights Swallow style saddle.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

This Rory O'Brien is now £60!

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rory-o-brien/1280050569

And a £30ono Bill Cuss in the South West:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yellow-l...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2017)

nonowt said:


> This early 60's factory built mystery has to be worth the asking price just for the Wrights Swallow style saddle.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-mens-racer-bike-all-original-barn-find-steel-frame-with-leather-saddle/322941666193?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...



3 nice bargains for sure there


----------



## pubrunner (20 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> 3 nice bargains for sure there



I'm not sure about the Rory O'Brien . . . . . . . the transfers/decals look new to me ?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2017)

pubrunner said:


> I'm not sure about the Rory O'Brien . . . . . . . the transfers/decals look new to me ?



Still a good price

The Cuss seller wont ship


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (21 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Still a good price
> 
> The Cuss seller wont ship



I don't live that far from Crystal Palace so I'm going to have to check this out. Very suspicious that it's been on sale in London for a couple of weeks and gone from £100 to £60. Normally a bike like this would be sold in a couple of hours.


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Dec 2017)

A nice Falcon in Newcastle, Tange tubing and a lot of Shimano 600 Arabesque. £99 starting bid.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272990370261&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2017)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> I don't live that far from Crystal Palace so I'm going to have to check this out. Very suspicious that it's been on sale in London for a couple of weeks and gone from £100 to £60. Normally a bike like this would be sold in a couple of hours.



Go and get it please


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (22 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Go and get it please



Spoke to the bloke this morning and he said someone is coming to look at it this lunchtime. I can't get over until this evening so he'll let me know if it doesn't sell. I see it's now on for £50. Surely it'll go for that. He must be desperate to get rid before Christmas. Shame, as I've been on the lookout for a Rory O'Brien for a while. My late father was born and grew up in Manor Park and the Romford area, and was an enthusiastic club cyclist around Essex. I like to think that he might have ridden a Rory O'Brien at some point.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2017)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> Spoke to the bloke this morning and he said someone is coming to look at it this lunchtime. I can't get over until this evening so he'll let me know if it doesn't sell. I see it's now on for £50. Surely it'll go for that. He must be desperate to get rid before Christmas. Shame, as I've been on the lookout for a Rory O'Brien for a while. My late father was born and grew up in Manor Park and the Romford area, and was an enthusiastic club cyclist around Essex. I like to think that he might have ridden a Rory O'Brien at some point.



fingers crossed you never know


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (22 Dec 2017)

Got it for £50. Will try and get some photos up over Christmas. Reynolds 531 frame needs a bit of tlc, but everything seems to be working (except one brake lever broken). Wolber Super Champion rims and Miche hubs. Shimano Exage 300ex rear derailleur and Shinano 600 cranks and groupset. Bloke showed me the advert where he got it from, so no reason to suspect it’s not a genuine Rory O’Brien. Will need to investigate further. Thanks for the tip off.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2017)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> Got it for £50. Will try and get some photos up over Christmas. Reynolds 531 frame needs a bit of tlc, but everything seems to be working (except one brake lever broken). Wolber Super Champion rims and Miche hubs. Shimano Exage 300ex rear derailleur and Shinano 600 cranks and groupset. Bloke showed me the advert where he got it from, so no reason to suspect it’s not a genuine Rory O’Brien. Will need to investigate further. Thanks for the tip off.



Great news enjoy it 

nice Viscout going under the hammer here 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...1eb9357e7ef448a6646f/general-auction-lot-339/


----------



## midlife (26 Dec 2017)

Like the long point lugs on this one. £150 bin.











https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...292013?hash=item3f8f6e05ed:g:QXAAAOSwV~VaNozL


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

midlife said:


> Like the long point lugs on this one. £150 bin.
> 
> View attachment 388566
> 
> ...



been watching that and must admit tempted

cant work out what type of 531 it is though


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092264, member: 43827"]If it was a bit smaller I'd go for it.

I'm on the lookout for a nice old 531 f/f to build up and may be picking up a tatty but nice 60s Harry Hall this week.[/QUOTE]

What size do you want ?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092269, member: 43827"]21" ish.[/QUOTE]

Have you seen this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-witcomb-road-ross-bike./1280560416

tad pricey but it does have chromed stays etc etc


----------



## midlife (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092264, member: 43827"]If it was a bit smaller I'd go for it.

I'm on the lookout for a nice old 531 f/f to build up and may be picking up a tatty but nice 60s Harry Hall this week.[/QUOTE]

Harry Hall


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092274, member: 43827"]Looks good, but I hope to get the HH for less than £75 [/QUOTE]
thats a good price so fingers crossed


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> been watching that and must admit tempted
> 
> cant work out what type of 531 it is though



Seller has just sent a couple of extra pics its 531 special lightweight tubeset and has had a respray according to decal


----------



## midlife (26 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Seller has just sent a couple of extra pics its 531 special lightweight tubeset and has had a respray according to decal



Bargain then if 531 SL


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

midlife said:


> Bargain then if 531 SL



My thoughts


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Seller has just sent a couple of extra pics its 531 special lightweight tubeset and has had a respray according to decal



Ended. Did you get it? Congratulations if you did!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ended. Did you get it? Congratulations if you did!



No it's just that too far to collect at this time of the year as really busy and his carriage quote was very high , but will keep looking and see what i can do


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2017)

A nice pr of basic road bikes https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-RALEIG...853453?hash=item284a46eacd:g:KUIAAOSwbF1aKFdd

and i still like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lapierre...658419?hash=item4672330ab3:g:vngAAOSwxwNZ3Smd

not retro but ideal for @smokeysmoo https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ck-large-with-shimano-tiagra-gears/1280702545


----------



## davidphilips (27 Dec 2017)

Folding Hercules shopper style bike no bids as yet for £35 with 16 hours to go, collection from Thornton-Cleveleys, looks interesting apart from non standard chain guard?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERCULES...500005?hash=item3afb41d9e5:g:bk8AAOSwAypZqRho


----------



## Chris S (28 Dec 2017)

A *pair* of new Schwalbe 650B tyres with puncture protection for £12.99. Just the thing for an old French bike.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schwalbe...hash=item41d5cf0dc3:m:maypnqJvXGdCBygkASSOIZw


----------



## Chris S (29 Dec 2017)

A rod-braked Raleigh for sale in Birmingham. It looks complete, the current bid is £5.50.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bicycle/173060317843?hash=item284b32e293:g:YuoAAOSwKQ9aRSgI


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

This is rather nice and different

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hill-Spe...111965?hash=item41d62c74dd:g:GFcAAOSwB4BaK9zM

as is this one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-road-bike/132282787108?hash=item1eccab2524:g:y~AAAOSwQkpZguSs


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> This is rather nice and different
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hill-Spe...111965?hash=item41d62c74dd:g:GFcAAOSwB4BaK9zM
> 
> ...


I like the Thomson, l wonder what size the frame is ?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I like the Thomson, l wonder what size the frame is ?



Looks 21" ish to me


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Dec 2017)

Tempting, the size would be ok for me....do you know anything about the maker ?


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Dec 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Tempting, the size would be ok for me....do you know anything about the maker ?


Quite like this as well https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pinarell...9&sd=132282787108&_trksid=p5411.c100169.m2942


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Quite like this as well https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pinarello-Road-Bike-21inch-Frame-18-Gears/122800004264?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123815&meid=98d7c973305c4048ad175e89fb13616f&pid=100169&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=132282787108&_trksid=p5411.c100169.m2942



nice but wouldn't you fit matching tyres ?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> nice but wouldn't you fit matching tyres ?



Looks like a complete wheel & tyre has just been swapped from another bike. Maybe has been crashed or wheel stolen?
Fine doing that on a cheap clunker (like the sort of thing I mainly own), but it looks a bit out of place here.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Looks 21" ish to me


Messaged the seller and he says the frame is 50cm crank to top tube .....too small l fear !


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> nice but wouldn't you fit matching tyres ?


I would for sure and Skipdiver John may have a point


----------



## Cycleops (30 Dec 2017)

Very tidy looking 80s Claude Butler in Bridgend for two hundred sovs
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claud-butler-panache-531-retro-racing-bike/1280991105
And all original by the looks of it.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Dec 2017)

That's what a proper bike looks like, not some oddly-shaped CF frame and ugly wheels with ultra-deep rims and hardly any spokes!


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jan 2018)

A 531 framed Dawes Galaxy requiring TLC for £68 ‘buy it now’.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142641273509&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Jan 2018)

I'd find that very hard to resist if the seller was close by. It's what I would have owned as a teenager if I'd had the money. Super bikes they are, and it looks just my size as well!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> A 531 framed Dawes Galaxy requiring TLC for £68 ‘buy it now’.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142641273509&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> View attachment 389561



That doesn't look to bad in all fairness and a bargain either way 

Just a shame not a bit closer although Lincoln is not a million miles away in fact its about 85 and just under 2 hours


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That doesn't look to bad in all fairness and a bargain either way
> 
> Just a shame not a bit closer although Lincoln is not a million miles away in fact its about 85 and just under 2 hours



I_ might_ be in Lincoln at the end of this month ... and it'd fit me


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2018)

Very nice apart from the price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hilton-W...812645?hash=item3d54a08b65:g:AYAAAOSwjlBaR8wA


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Very nice apart from the price
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hilton-W...812645?hash=item3d54a08b65:g:AYAAAOSwjlBaR8wA


Hmm, l feel that there ought to be a commer between Wrigley and gents and after the 9 in the price not after the 1


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

This is a bit rough but at least its honest, apart from delivery from Italy which is no more than €40 to France !https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bici-Bic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (3 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> This is a bit rough but at least its honest, apart from delivery from Italy which is no more than €40 to France !https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bici-Bicicletta-DA-CORSA-Racing-bike-La-Friulana/222772803218?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Looks like chromovelato, nice chainset


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> This is a bit rough but at least its honest, apart from delivery from Italy which is no more than €40 to France !https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bici-Bicicletta-DA-CORSA-Racing-bike-La-Friulana/222772803218?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



So you going for it then?


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

midlife said:


> Looks like chromovelato, nice chainset


Yes lm sure it is chromovelato but well worn top tube. Same blue as my Faggin


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> So you going for it then?


I dunno what to do...it looks straight, not trying to be something it isn't but lm lusting after the Viner (even though it is white)


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> So you going for it then?


I may live to regret this but l will give it a miss even though it looks as though it could be Oria tube construction so bloody good pedigree !


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I dunno what to do...it looks straight, not trying to be something it isn't but lm lusting after the Viner (even though it is white)



Watch this space re Viner


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I may live to regret this but l will give it a miss even though it looks as though it could be Oria tube construction so bloody good pedigree !


I also like the RINO derailleur and chainset...bit of bike notoriety wasn't it supposed to be a copy of SUNOUR not sure if lm right about that .


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Watch this space re Viner


YEP !!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aende-Cl...595052?hash=item284bfd7aac:g:UPgAAOSwNchaTSIY


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aende-Cl...595052?hash=item284bfd7aac:g:UPgAAOSwNchaTSIY


So elegant and lm so glad he named it Aende and not Pongo


----------



## midlife (5 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> So elegant and lm so glad he named it Aende and not Pongo



Beats "Alan and Derek" as well


----------



## buzzy-beans (6 Jan 2018)

That bike is so gorgeous, an absolute work of art and arguably far too beautiful to ever use on the road.


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I also like the RINO derailleur and chainset...bit of bike notoriety wasn't it supposed to be a copy of SUNOUR not sure if lm right about that .



On the subject of Rino mechs 

http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Rino_Crono_black_derailleur_2nd_style.html

The other descriptions are variations on the theme


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jan 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> That bike is so gorgeous, an absolute work of art and arguably far too beautiful to ever use on the road.



I agree it's very pretty, but it also looks very fragile to me. i don't think I'd want to ride that on the sort of debris-strewn, badly repaired and pothole infested roads we have to put up with. Couldn't see the wheels and tyres holding up too well....


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I agree it's very pretty, but it also looks very fragile to me. i don't think I'd want to ride that on the sort of debris-strewn, badly repaired and pothole infested roads we have to put up with. Couldn't see the wheels and tyres holding up too well....



It would be fine it's built by one of the all time great framebuilders and as long as the wheels and tyres were of equal quality and used as intended it should be ok .

All it needs is a well heeled hipster to single speed it now


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aende-Cl...595052?hash=item284bfd7aac:g:UPgAAOSwNchaTSIY



Wow, I've never heard of Pongo Braithwaite before, but he seems to have made some nice looking bikes..............

Here is another one of his bikes, my back hurts just looking at the photo.................


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2018)

some chainwheel on this one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-S...679881?hash=item3d5527d909:g:fY4AAOSw-uhaT-2L


----------



## wonderdog (7 Jan 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Wow, I've never heard of Pongo Braithwaite before, but he seems to have made some nice looking bikes..............
> 
> Here is another one of his bikes, my back hurts just looking at the photo.................
> View attachment 390242


No matter how low one gets one's head and how high one's bum, nothing will ever beat a really pointy head.


----------



## davidphilips (7 Jan 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Wow, I've never heard of Pongo Braithwaite before, but he seems to have made some nice looking bikes..............
> 
> Here is another one of his bikes, my back hurts just looking at the photo.................
> View attachment 390242



Just looking at the chainset i dont think i could get up a hill on that bike set up?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Jan 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> A 531 framed Dawes Galaxy requiring TLC for £68 ‘buy it now’.


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=142641273509&globalID=EBAY-GB

I did manage to resist the temptation to hit the "buy it now" button, mainly because it would have been a fair old round trip to go and collect it. Bidding @ £92 now, with 3 hours left! Anyone fairly close must be kicking themselves that they didn't buy it for £68 before any bids were made. It'll be interesting to see if it goes over £100, considering it needs a bit of TLC and probably cash spent on it.


----------



## wonderdog (7 Jan 2018)

I don't necessarily go ape over Raleighs (sorry Raleigh Nut) but, in this case, I'll make an exception. The US based seller has a number of quite tasty bikes listed and this is cheap by comparison with some of them.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1971-Ra...426381?hash=item284bbddecd:g:fbEAAOSwUchaAhvb


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jan 2018)

wonderdog said:


> I don't necessarily go ape over Raleighs (sorry Raleigh Nut) but, in this case, I'll make an exception. The US based seller has a number of quite tasty bikes listed and this is cheap by comparison with some of them.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1971-Ra...426381?hash=item284bbddecd:g:fbEAAOSwUchaAhvb


It is really nice but l question myself why would l want this bike in favour of that bike ? And in the end it comes down to can l ride it rain or shine without worrying if l might be messing it up in some way. If l had paid €1000 plus for an old bike l probably wouldn't ride it in shoot conditions and maybe l would be very cautious in even ideal conditions and l would find that hard to do. That said it is still tugs at the heart strings


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2018)

Not sure whether this is decent value - Merlin 531 frame/forks for £150 but needing work: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/merlin-hand-built-sports-cycle/232631312065


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jan 2018)

2 eBay offerings, one is a Thorn with a little damage but worth a look and a nice Mercian although this does have a reserve.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=112740009900&globalID=EBAY-GB
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122902043881&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## buzzy-beans (16 Jan 2018)

The Mercian is gorgeous and looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jan 2018)

A 52cm framed Ernie Clements in Reading/post ok too, lovely.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292411513696&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

I really don't understand this reserve thing on ebay, why not start the auction at the minimum you would accept, whats the advantage of a reserve


----------



## gaijintendo (17 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> I really don't understand this reserve thing on ebay, why not start the auction at the minimum you would accept, whats the advantage of a reserve


Means you can see what it's worth, and not sell it, I guess. But I share your frustration.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Jan 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 391925
> A 52cm framed Ernie Clements in Reading/post ok too, lovely.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292411513696&globalID=EBAY-GB


Whats with the big red letters DO NOT POST TO FRANCE did l do something wrong  still like the bike though !


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

nowt to do with me but just seen a saris bones solo on shpock in preston for £12, absolute bargain that is, looks brand new..

https://en.shpock.com/i/We81EIUzcHsSRKLo/


----------



## Alan O (17 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> I really don't understand this reserve thing on ebay, why not start the auction at the minimum you would accept, whats the advantage of a reserve


I remember reading about the psychology of reserve prices somewhere, but I can't remember where. Where someone might not bid at all if they know there's a starting price of, say, £100 for something, if they can start off cheaper and build up to it without knowing what the reserve is, that same person will often get caught up in the bidding and end up bidding more than the £100.


----------



## Alan O (17 Jan 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 391925
> A 52cm framed Ernie Clements in Reading/post ok too, lovely.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=292411513696&globalID=EBAY-GB


That is lovely, yes. My first adult bike was an Ernie Clements Falcon, and I have fond memories of many miles ridden on it.


----------



## wonderdog (17 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Whats with the big red letters DO NOT POST TO FRANCE did l do something wrong  still like the bike though !


Don't take it personally ... doesn't post to Oz either. Don't know that I'd chance freighting a bike to the other side of the world with the all care and bugger all responsibility approach of airlines.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> . Where someone might not bid at all if they know there's a starting price of, say, £100 for something, if they can start off cheaper and build up to it without knowing what the reserve is, that same person will often get caught up in the bidding and up bidding more than the £100.



There was a Galaxy needing a bit of TLC recently on eBay with a low start price of £48 and a B-I-N price of £68. It attracted bids, so the B-I-N option was therefore withdrawn, and it ended up selling for £92. When deciding wither to bid or B-I-N, you have to weigh up, are you willing to pay the B-I-N premium above the start price to guarantee getting the item, or do you believe that the listing will attract little interest so you try to get a hardcore bargain?


----------



## Alan O (17 Jan 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> There was a Galaxy needing a bit of TLC recently on eBay with a low start price of £48 and a B-I-N price of £68. It attracted bids, so the B-I-N option was therefore withdrawn, and it ended up selling for £92. When deciding wither to bid or B-I-N, you have to weigh up, are you willing to pay the B-I-N premium above the start price to guarantee getting the item, or do you believe that the listing will attract little interest so you try to get a hardcore bargain?


Ah yes, I was watching that one, and I expected someone to snap it up at £68 - even at £92 I think it was a bargain.


----------



## davidphilips (17 Jan 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Whats with the big red letters DO NOT POST TO FRANCE did l do something wrong  still like the bike though !



In big red letters it says Doesn't post to United Kingdom on my pc but then i live in N/Ireland ?


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jan 2018)

A 23" 653 framed Barron in Grimsby, currently £35 with no reserve.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253371105546&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jan 2018)

davidphilips said:


> In big red letters it says Doesn't post to United Kingdom on my pc but then i live in N/Ireland ?


The United Kingdom is not quite as united as you might think eh ?


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> I remember reading about the psychology of reserve prices somewhere, but I can't remember where. Where someone might not bid at all if they know there's a starting price of, say, £100 for something, if they can start off cheaper and build up to it without knowing what the reserve is, that same person will often get caught up in the bidding and end up bidding more than the £100.



Yes, I can identify with that, Not a cycling example, but, a number of years ago, my youngest daughter had to set herself up in a new home, from scratch (long story). I said I would help her out (as Dad's do), and went on the Website of a well known retailer at the time (now long gone). They had a section where you could bid for cosmetically damaged "white goods". I did manage to acquire a cooker, fridge, freezer and washing machine for her, over a period of weeks. But, one of the things I noted was, sometimes, "seconds" sold for more than you could buy the same item for, on the main website. Crazy, but, clearly, some people just get caught up in the bidding frenzy!


----------



## scarygerbil (18 Jan 2018)

just because we have seen someone who would buy it https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trompton...103025?hash=item4b344e7071:g:VrkAAOSwhdZaWxdX


----------



## midlife (18 Jan 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 392029
> A 23" 653 framed Barron in Grimsby, currently £35 with no reserve.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253371105546&globalID=EBAY-GB



Nice  Very Concept 90


----------



## buzzy-beans (18 Jan 2018)

If only............... oh if only this bike was a teeny weeny bit smaller and if I hadn't bought what I did a few months ago!

The Barron shed (it would be cruel to call it a shop) is a jewel of a forgotten place to visit in Stow, Lincs.

So sad that this rural jewel of a company no longer makes bikes, but boy oh boy their shed in Stow, Lincs. is an amazing place to visit and as for the Barron family they are so nice and accommodating.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jan 2018)

Calling @biggs682 , a nice Lemond in Leicester, ends today and currently at £75 with no reserve.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152866187041&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 392144
> Calling @biggs682 , a nice Lemond in Leicester, ends today and currently at £75 with no reserve.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152866187041&globalID=EBAY-GB



That is on my watching list , i just missed this one 


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lemond-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jan 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 392144
> Calling @biggs682 , a nice Lemond in Leicester, ends today and currently at £75 with no reserve.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=152866187041&globalID=EBAY-GB


Ooooh nice, that is until l saw the frame size ...57cm and the seat is a foot in the air, breed em big in Leicester don't they ?


----------



## buzzy-beans (19 Jan 2018)

I can never understand people bidding for items so far in advance of the closing time!


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2018)

me neither


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jan 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> I can never understand people bidding for items so far in advance of the closing time!


You don't bid the amount the item currently is set to. If I was to bid £1000 on a bike, as I understand it, it would increment it to be just more than your bid, until I tap out at my £1k limit.

That way I don't pay any more than I am willing, and I don't have to be on eBay at 3pm on a Tuesday.

People eBay differently. If they put a cheeky low bid on it, and nobody else wants it, they win. If they don't, they get to keep the cash and have enjoyed the game.

I don't eBay like that, but eBay is a game, like gambling for some people, justified by getting bargains.

Not you lot of course.


----------



## Alan O (19 Jan 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> I can never understand people bidding for items so far in advance of the closing time!


I sometimes make low bids early on, so that I can get outbid emails which remind me to make my proper bid near the end.

And sometimes if I see something I'd have if it goes for a silly low price but I'm not really too bothered about, I'll make an early lowball bid and then forget about it - and if I get an email to say I've won, that's a pleasant surprise!


----------



## buzzy-beans (19 Jan 2018)

I leave all this kind of thing to my most beloved eBay Queen.


When really interested in something she will have as many as 3 of our lap-tops all sitting there in front of her keeping up to date with how things are going and then, normally 5 to 10 seconds before the end she will strike, her success rate is quite astonishing!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> And sometimes if I see something I'd have if it goes for a silly low price but I'm not really too bothered about, I'll make an early lowball bid and then forget about it - and if I get an email to say I've won, that's a pleasant surprise!



I've just done that with a 99p start job that I only bid on because I saw it purely as a pair of spare alloy rims, a saddle, and a set of gears. It's only a far-east cheapo, and the leftovers will be going in the scrap metal skip.


----------



## wonderdog (21 Jan 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I can identify with that, Not a cycling example, but, a number of years ago, my youngest daughter had to set herself up in a new home, from scratch (long story). I said I would help her out (as Dad's do), and went on the Website of a well known retailer at the time (now long gone). They had a section where you could bid for cosmetically damaged "white goods". I did manage to acquire a cooker, fridge, freezer and washing machine for her, over a period of weeks. But, one of the things I noted was, sometimes, "seconds" sold for more than you could buy the same item for, on the main website. Crazy, but, clearly, some people just get caught up in the bidding frenzy!


When XJ6 Jags were new and exciting (Series 1), UK Motors in Brisbane went under in severe floods with several unsold cars drowning. At auction, they fetched more than the dry ones.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2018)

Not a vintage or classic by no means but imho its a bargain

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ridgebac...114823?hash=item362a4fec07:g:inwAAOSwp-RaV2Rg


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2018)

Any thoughts and ideas on this ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-s...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (26 Jan 2018)

That's cropped up before I think. Maybe an old polo bike?


----------



## Aravis (26 Jan 2018)

I spotted this Raleigh Pioneer yesterday. If it's the sort of thing you want and you can get it uncontested it looks a really good bet:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

The stated 20.5" frame size looks a little underestimated judging from the length of the head tube, but I could be wrong.

I have one of these - a rather beaten-up 57cm example which I've converted into a conventional-looking light tourer.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2018)

midlife said:


> That's cropped up before I think. Maybe an old polo bike?



certainly older than the 531 decal ?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2018)

A bargain big un 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=379258

@Milkfloat


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A bargain big un
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=379258
> 
> @Milkfloat



If only it were the 660 (531 and red).


----------



## midlife (27 Jan 2018)

Best forks ever....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-E...%3A38098f281610a9c54b1b45e6ffe3f982%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## scarygerbil (28 Jan 2018)

nice raleigh in london https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-raleigh-racer-campac-parts/1284630982


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Jan 2018)

scarygerbil said:


> nice raleigh in london https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-raleigh-racer-campac-parts/1284630982



Mmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## nonowt (29 Jan 2018)

Intriguing '50's lugless number. I would have thought it was a CB but for the seat cluster and pump peg. £15 quid start, 22hrs to go and pick up from Cambridge:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

This a lovely looking little '70's LeJuene with a classic Stronglight 49D crankset and beautiful chrome fork-ends:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-lejuene-cycle-1969./1283156311


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Jan 2018)

> I spotted this Raleigh Pioneer yesterday. If it's the sort of thing you want and you can get it uncontested it looks a really good bet:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-trail-4000-pioneer-late-90s-classic-hybrid-bicycle-24-speed/282812646478?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> The stated 20.5" frame size looks a little underestimated judging from the length of the head tube, but I could be wrong.
> I have one of these - a rather beaten-up 57cm example which I've converted into a conventional-looking light tourer.



I've got a 1995 model, but mine is a lugged & brazed 501 frame in an understated deep red/purple finish. It's my favourite bike by a large margin. I think that frame is probably a 21", mine is a 23" and has a taller head tube than the one on eBay. Unfortunately, Pioneers seemed much more popular with the ladies as their frames seem to outnumber the gents versions by a factor of two or three to one. Often, a perfectly usable ladies Pioneer will struggle to make £20!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2018)

nonowt said:


> Intriguing '50's lugless number. I would have thought it was a CB but for the seat cluster and pump peg. £15 quid start, 22hrs to go and pick up from Cambridge:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Bicycle-Project/282822053772?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



bloody good job @Tony Raynor is in China

The pump peg is throwing me as well and i do wonder if those forks are period ?

My first thought was a Lambert


----------



## Salar (30 Jan 2018)

Is this genuine? .......... (Alamy stock photo)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/derelict-bike-christchurch/132466100993?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Jan 2018)

Salar said:


> Is this genuine? .......... (Alamy stock photo)



Bloody hell, it's April 1st already!


----------



## nonowt (31 Jan 2018)

this is quite something:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...518213?hash=item1ed8a20f05:g:7EcAAOSwMl9aa0so

as is this (shame about the badly flaking chrome on the seat tube):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (31 Jan 2018)

I wonder if it's nickel plate on that Holdsworth?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2018)

A nice ladies Dawes under the hammer

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...eneral-household-furniture-and-effects-lot-6/


----------



## Nibor (1 Feb 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> I leave all this kind of thing to my most beloved eBay Queen.
> 
> 
> When really interested in something she will have as many as 3 of our lap-tops all sitting there in front of her keeping up to date with how things are going and then, normally 5 to 10 seconds before the end she will strike, her success rate is quite astonishing!


I just use Gixen


----------



## DCLane (1 Feb 2018)

Not seen this so far; a vintage 531-framed Reg Tedstill currently at £47: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...cle-Original-seat-pump-and-parts/253392296132







Wonder who they are? So did I. But CC as usual produces the goods: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/reg-tedstill-anyone.200141/


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2018)

nice looking machine


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2018)

This has been for sale ages and local to me 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...881501?hash=item5204627c5d:g:6XAAAOSwuLFZwMwx

Am i missing something ???


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Feb 2018)

As it obviously needs quite a lot of work doing to it, isn't the fixed asking price a bit steep?


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This has been for sale ages and local to me
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...881501?hash=item5204627c5d:g:6XAAAOSwuLFZwMwx
> 
> Am i missing something ???



Can't work out what it actually is?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Can't work out what it actually is?



I dont think its 725 but


----------



## ORO (4 Feb 2018)

Don’t think you are missing anything. Appears to be a very basic bike. Could 7.25 be a hint re value!?


----------



## buzzy-beans (4 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I dont think its 725 but



Wasn't 725 introduced in 1997 and surely the bike in question is older than that?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Feb 2018)

People need to be careful with stuff like this. The cottered steel cranks suggest a basic-spec bike from no later than the 1980's, like the Raleigh racer I had as a kid. However, something doesn't add up here; no-one building a custom bike would bother with a Reynolds frame then fit cottered steel cranks!. It would be cheaper to use a bog-standard hi-tensile frame and budget alloy cotterless cranks and the bike would probably still be lighter! Unless a frame comes from a known builder (or can be accurately weighed in a bare state_ sans components_ to determine it's likely material composition) I would be very wary about Reynolds tubing stickers found on secondhand bikes and frames.


----------



## midlife (4 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This has been for sale ages and local to me
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...881501?hash=item5204627c5d:g:6XAAAOSwuLFZwMwx
> 
> Am i missing something ???



Re looked at the photos, has a plate with a hole in it for a kickstand and not a real chainstay bridge..... Sure sign of a low rent frame IMHO.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Re looked at the photos, has a plate with a hole in it for a kickstand and not a real chainstay bridge..... Sure sign of a low rent frame IMHO.



Well that's my thoughts as well


----------



## midlife (4 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's my thoughts as well



Not sure why but it looks like a Puch, maybe not a Prima but close.....


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Not sure why but it looks like a Puch, maybe not a Prima but close.....



certainly mot 725

This is a safer bet for similar money

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viscount...967243?hash=item4d656a9b8b:g:04sAAOSw9XhZ48BU

or 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Visc...910437?hash=item33e0722a65:g:GPMAAOSwlQ9ZnVx1


----------



## midlife (4 Feb 2018)

The Viscount pitched up in my era, the frames were surprisingly light and well made..... I'd like one 







The problem was they tried to do bottom bracket, hubs, chainset etc and it all seemed to unwind.

I always wonder what might have happened if they had stuck to frames? Probably gone the same way as Speedwell?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> The Viscount pitched up in my era, the frames were surprisingly light and well made..... I'd like one
> 
> View attachment 394606
> 
> ...



They do come up from time to time and like those 2 i put up in very original condition


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> They do come up from time to time and like those 2 i put up in very original condition


If anyone is seriously interested l have this which l would sell . This isn't a totally up to date photo but lm happy to take a few new ones.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> If anyone is seriously interested l have this which l would sell . This isn't a totally up to date photo but lm happy to take a few new ones.



mmm tempted for sure


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> mmm tempted for sure


You know what "they" say about temptation, Yield to it !  To be fair its probably only me that says that. 
The problem in the past has been the cost of getting anything across the channel but l have a contact with a van who does the trip now and then and he is willing to take things from time to time for a reasonable price. Just to say that from my point of view there is no hurry and the bike will be available anytime because l am not going to advertise it.


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (5 Feb 2018)

This is an absolute steal, right? Someone talk me down.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-race-bike/1284831691


----------



## Alan O (5 Feb 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> This is an absolute steal, right? Someone talk me down.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-race-bike/1284831691


Talk you down? On this forum?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> This is an absolute steal, right? Someone talk me down.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-race-bike/1284831691



Nice one


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 Feb 2018)

Can anything sold on Gumtree be trusted?


----------



## wonderdog (6 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> certainly mot 725
> 
> This is a safer bet for similar money
> 
> ...


The first one you provided the link to looks to be totally original ... still the right chain rings and even the stem. A good buy.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2018)

wonderdog said:


> The first one you provided the link to looks to be totally original ... still the right chain rings and even the stem. A good buy.



Yes agree to that , i got in touch with the seller of the second one and it sounds like someone has painted over the lower section of the forks and it might well have a frozen seat post


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2018)

Nice shot in stays for £75 bin

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=122950275909&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## nonowt (6 Feb 2018)

Raleigh Road Ace in Mitcham. ends today:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=253397865422&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

oddly set up ratty Aende £90 in Kennington, London. (stolen?)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rare-british-aende-race-bike/1285580303


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2018)

nonowt said:


> oddly set up ratty Aende £90 in Kennington, London. (stolen?)
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rare-british-aende-race-bike/1285580303



That Aende is an absolute bargain wish i was nearer or seller offered carriage


----------



## nonowt (6 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That Aende is an absolute bargain wish i was nearer or seller offered carriage



It's an amazing price but I fear it might be an absolute steal. The same seller is flogging a locked iPhone with the claim, "I found it on the street, called the owner but she had called the insurance already so she wasn't interested in collecting it." hmmm...


----------



## buzzy-beans (6 Feb 2018)

nonowt said:


> It's an amazing price but I fear it might be an absolute steal. hmmm...



I watch various item categories on Gumtree, most especially caravans, motorhomes and classic cars. As a result of this I normally send in somewhere 10 & 15 complaints each week asking for them to be withdrawn as they are very obviously fraudulent!!!


----------



## nonowt (7 Feb 2018)

ratty Merlin (Bob Jackson) £120 BIN in Huddersfield:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/merlin-h...m=232631312065&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986

Looks like a shed find.


----------



## Chris S (7 Feb 2018)

A 'racing bike' in Richmond, London for £10. It seems to have a Brooks saddle.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/3-speed-old-racing-bike-/1286032837

It's gone within 2 hours - I'm not surprised at that price.


----------



## MiK1138 (7 Feb 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> I can never understand people bidding for items so far in advance of the closing time!


I always bid my budget, as the price climbs as bids come in until it ends, so I will either win at on or below budget or lose because it exceeded my budget


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2018)

nonowt said:


> ratty Merlin (Bob Jackson) £120 BIN in Huddersfield:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/merlin-hand-built-sports-cycle/232631312065?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49925&meid=c8a5de12309e4a0b9fbd1f2797f67d33&pid=100013&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=192377067436&itm=232631312065&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986
> 
> Looks like a shed find.



That's nice shame not local. 

@DCLane


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2018)

for anyone local to saint helens looking for a disc specific pannier rack he had four, now has three  tortec expedition disc specific racks , very light they are too..

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycle-accessories/disc-mountable-tortec-cycle-racks/1285087241


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2018)

Comments 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...862485?hash=item41daa10f15:g:DJQAAOSwKIdafNS0


----------



## buzzy-beans (9 Feb 2018)

In the superb condition it is in and so far from the close of the auction it could well go for quite a deep pocket figure?


----------



## nonowt (9 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Comments
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...862485?hash=item41daa10f15:g:DJQAAOSwKIdafNS0



Not convinced. It's been resprayed, mudguard eyes on the forks, low-end crankset - could be something like a modified Raleigh Clubman (teardrop lugs) ?

This is nice although I couldn't place it in the Raleigh catalogues:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152899184014

Maybe one of the frameset only models. It sold once for £210 But was then fairly quickly relisted.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Comments
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...862485?hash=item41daa10f15:g:DJQAAOSwKIdafNS0



What is with the hole on the inside of the fork leg?


----------



## midlife (10 Feb 2018)

nonowt said:


> Not convinced. It's been resprayed, mudguard eyes on the forks, low-end crankset - could be something like a modified Raleigh Clubman (teardrop lugs) ?
> 
> This is nice although I couldn't place it in the Raleigh catalogues:
> 
> ...



This era of Raleigh frames is a bit of a mare......

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=178542


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2018)

It's blue, apparently 531 (Raleigh ?) and comes with Shimano 600 components for £120 start in Nottingham: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/unknown-...-ride-definitely-a-quality-frame/122963118771


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2018)

Not sure, nice blue colour but the lamp boss on the forks is a bit odd?


----------



## nonowt (13 Feb 2018)

old Carpenter is Swindon:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...315621?hash=item33e2239825:g:3I4AAOSwhfdagwse

and a big mixte Bob Jackson in Wales:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jack...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2018)

nonowt said:


> old Carpenter is Swindon:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...315621?hash=item33e2239825:g:3I4AAOSwhfdagwse
> 
> and a big mixte Bob Jackson in Wales:
> ...



2 very nice bikes indeed , dont let @Illaveago see that Carpenter


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2018)

It's okay , I think the Carpenter may be out of warranty.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2018)

I think the stem on this one is nearly worth the asking price alone

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950s-Vi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Feb 2018)

Pretty fancy looking lugwork on that frame, I wonder who built it? Somehow I doubt very much that it's only made of gas pipe.....


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Feb 2018)

If I wasn't still suffering from some kind of virus, I would be on my way to Staffs. first thing in the morning................... What a beauty


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2018)

It won't fit me. Unfortunately.


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2018)

I've no idea what this should be worth, but I thought it looks rather nice. And it's just round the corner from me...





https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-vin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2018)

Aravis said:


> I've no idea what this should be worth, but I thought it looks rather nice. And it's just round the corner from me...
> 
> View attachment 395921
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-vintage-touring-bike-good-condition-ideal-for-summer/273067580737?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Nice and clean looks like Reynolds decals


----------



## Poacher (15 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I think the stem on this one is nearly worth the asking price alone
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950s-Vintage-Racing-Cycle-Campagnolo-Simplex-Lycett/273065147751?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Did you look at the vendor's other items? Some real gems there: a pair of wooden rimmed 24" wheels, a primus stove with integrated mount for top tube, various vintage acetylene lamps (two of them body only, crying out for conversion to LEDs!!), and this, about to end and already at £77 from a low start.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Philco-C...452123?hash=item3f93bb195b:g:d6wAAOSw6lRafLPa


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2018)

Poacher said:


> Did you look at the vendor's other items? Some real gems there: a pair of wooden rimmed 24" wheels, a primus stove with integrated mount for top tube, various vintage acetylene lamps (two of them body only, crying out for conversion to LEDs!!), and this, about to end and already at £77 from a low start.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Philco-C...452123?hash=item3f93bb195b:g:d6wAAOSw6lRafLPa



no i didnt , but have done now


----------



## nonowt (16 Feb 2018)

Cheap resprayed Pinarello (panto'd B&B in 4th photo) project in Worthing, ends this evening:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152901640939


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Feb 2018)

nonowt said:


> Cheap resprayed Pinarello (panto'd B&B in 4th photo) project in Worthing, ends this evening:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152901640939



And generous of the seller to throw the cobwebs in as part of the deal

It’s not a Montello, but I’ve no idea what it is.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> And generous of the seller to throw the cobwebs in as part of the deal
> 
> It’s not a Montello, but I’ve no idea what it is.



Finished at £145 bargain of the day


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2018)

Rather like the look of this one , Shame its not a genuine John Atkins seeing as its got Youngs on the seat stay cappings , looks like late 70's at the most 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323077357653?ViewItem=&item=323077357653


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (19 Feb 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> This is an absolute steal, right? Someone talk me down.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-race-bike/1284831691



No one talked me down (although I managed to talk the seller down a few more quid). Campag Mirage throughout, 531 Competition frame, Mavic rims on Campag hubs, 3T bars and stem. Needs a good clean, new tyres, bartape and I've got to swap out the mountain bike pedals.


----------



## stalagmike (19 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Rather like the look of this one , Shame its not a genuine John Atkins seeing as its got Youngs on the seat stay cappings , looks like late 70's at the most
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323077357653?ViewItem=&item=323077357653



I think this looks nice too. I've not much experience with renovation, but it looks like it would scrub up well. Could it have been a youngs frame but sold through Atkins shop? Rather than a 'fake'.


----------



## southcoast (19 Feb 2018)

It’s frothy man.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1977-Cla...m=362242181072&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Feb 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> No one talked me down (although I managed to talk the seller down a few more quid). Campag Mirage throughout, 531 Competition frame, Mavic rims on Campag hubs, 3T bars and stem. Needs a good clean, new tyres, bartape and I've got to swap out the mountain bike pedals.
> 
> View attachment 396585


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2018)

stalagmike said:


> I think this looks nice too. I've not much experience with renovation, but it looks like it would scrub up well. Could it have been a youngs frame but sold through Atkins shop? Rather than a 'fake'.



My presumption is that it was repainted at or by John Atkins shop and had his decals fitted instead of " Youngs " one and yes would scrub up well i think


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2018)

A nice original Rudge Ulster sports

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## nonowt (20 Feb 2018)

track attack:

A Ribble in Oldham:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fixed-wh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

and a Nimbus Esoteric (?) nearby in Earby:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Track-Bi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2018)

A bit more modern than normal https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...648150?hash=item4b38a163d6:g:GCsAAOSwZA1agvFm

But 831 i think


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2018)

Bargain of the day so get it before @DCLane 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...662915?hash=item4674e1c183:g:iAMAAOSwLI1accDY


----------



## DCLane (21 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Bargain of the day so get it before @DCLane
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...662915?hash=item4674e1c183:g:iAMAAOSwLI1accDY



I owe @biggs682 a cake/beer/pie  and collect tomorrow evening.

My size and perfect for as a summer run-a-round as my 13yo's pinched my new NeilPryde Nazare race bike.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2018)

DCLane said:


> I owe @biggs682 a cake/beer/pie
> 
> My size and perfect for as a summer run-a-round as my 13yo's pinched my new NeilPryde Nazare race bike.



thought you would like that , if it was local to me i would have had it all day long enjoy


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Rather like the look of this one , Shame its not a genuine John Atkins seeing as its got Youngs on the seat stay cappings , looks like late 70's at the most
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323077357653?ViewItem=&item=323077357653



And now lower priced so getting very tempted


----------



## Alan O (22 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And now lower priced so getting very tempted


What's the point of temptation it we don't give in to it?  It does look a steal at £75.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> What's the point of temptation it we don't give in to it?  It does look a steal at £75.



It certainly does , but with a garage full of steel at the mo i am not in any great rush


----------



## DCLane (22 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...662915?hash=item4674e1c183:g:iAMAAOSwLI1accDY



Collected this evening. It's had one owner since new and he clearly was upset to let this bike go as it was a present from his dad, but was moving later this month.

The good: All original, except for more recent tyres. Original brake pads, cables, everything and it all works. Shimano Exage 500 throughout. And the purple frame was hardly marked.

The bad: one toe strap was broken and bar end plugs missing. Oh, and the big one - the seatpost is stuck  . I've put penetrating oil down it for 24 hours and we'll see.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2018)

DCLane said:


> Collected this evening. It's had one owner since new and he clearly was upset to let this bike go as it was a present from his dad, but was moving later this month.
> 
> The good: All original, except for more recent tyres. Original brake pads, cables, everything. Shimano Exage 500 throughout. And the purple frame was hardly marked.
> 
> The bad: one toe strap was broken and bar end plugs missing. Oh, and the big one - the seatpost is stuck  . I've put penetrating oil down it for 24 hours and we'll see.



oh dear still the parts were worth more


----------



## nonowt (23 Feb 2018)

21" Sid Standard Superbe. looks to be an early 80's:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/superbe-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

same seller has an interesting looking 40's/50's lugless Royal Enfield:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...392167?hash=item362c4bb1a7:g:VJMAAOSwzj9ahJYR


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2018)

nonowt said:


> 21" Sid Standard Superbe. looks to be an early 80's:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/superbe-sid-standard-vintage-racing-bike-nottingham-21-in-frame-10-spd/232671279070?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...



both fantastic looking bikes


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Feb 2018)

Depending on the size, worth a tenner ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elswick-...559408?hash=item41db9fd570:g:NiAAAOSw7p5adhC5


----------



## Alan O (23 Feb 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> Depending on the size, worth a tenner ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elswick-...559408?hash=item41db9fd570:g:NiAAAOSw7p5adhC5


Hmm, that's within walking distance of me too. If I didn't already have a half-built fixed-wheel project, and a road bike that's almost finished renovation, and...


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> Hmm, that's within walking distance of me too. If I didn't already have a half-built fixed-wheel project, and a road bike that's almost finished renovation, and...



It is 23", if anyone is interested, a little too big for me


----------



## Alan O (23 Feb 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> It is 23", if anyone is interested, a little too big for me


Ach, my size too


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Feb 2018)

It is made from Phoenix tubing, bit of a discussion here :

https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?t=21010&start=105


----------



## midlife (23 Feb 2018)

Did someone mention 23" Viscount......have I missed something? Link?

Falcon pro and Pro Super were cro mo tubing, maybe ex Viscount stuff?


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2018)

Ecosmo 20" Wheel Folding Steel Tandem  £77.00, reserve not met.


----------



## southcoast (24 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> Ach, my size too



If interested in the bike, ask for a better picture of the phoenix tubing sticker. As sometimes it’s only one tube!


----------



## southcoast (24 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Did someone mention 23" Viscount......have I missed something? Link?
> 
> Falcon pro and Pro Super were cro mo tubing, maybe ex Viscount stuff?



Yes that’s a distinct possibility, a mixture of Phoenix and Tange? That would explain the generic Cro Mo sticker!


----------



## DCLane (24 Feb 2018)

Seller says 1980's, methinks older: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gentlemans-Raleigh-bicycle-1980s-3-gears-needs-refurbishment/132515682728

Starting price £5 and no bids yet.


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2018)

DCLane said:


> Seller says 1980's, methinks older: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gentlemans-Raleigh-bicycle-1980s-3-gears-needs-refurbishment/132515682728
> 
> Starting price £5 and no bids yet.
> 
> View attachment 397227



Raleigh kept the rod braked Superbe going for years, I had to PDI the blooming things.......


----------



## Alan O (24 Feb 2018)

DCLane said:


> Seller says 1980's, methinks older: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gentlemans-Raleigh-bicycle-1980s-3-gears-needs-refurbishment/132515682728
> 
> Starting price £5 and no bids yet.
> 
> View attachment 397227


That looks nice - I'd like a roadster like that. Shame it's not near me (actually, it's probably just as well).


----------



## stalagmike (25 Feb 2018)

Keenly priced Clubman with campy bits. And it's red! Too far away from me though. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253450589384


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2018)

I thought this Single speed Specialized Tricross looked cheap £100 buy it now from The Wirral.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=282861513035&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Chris S (27 Feb 2018)

Most of a Raleigh Routier for £10. Located in Coventry.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycle-a...ellent-frame-and-needs-restoration/1288762717


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2018)

Chris S said:


> Most of a Raleigh Routier for £10. Located in Coventry.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycle-a...ellent-frame-and-needs-restoration/1288762717



Worth that for the guards alone


----------



## davidphilips (28 Feb 2018)

Very interesting Basso in Devon in need of tlc, pity there was no postage option.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...412284?hash=item1a45a245bc:g:USgAAOSwCoBakvO6


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Very interesting Basso in Devon in need of tlc, pity there was no postage option.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...412284?hash=item1a45a245bc:g:USgAAOSwCoBakvO6



Thats nice and different


----------



## stalagmike (28 Feb 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Very interesting Basso in Devon in need of tlc, pity there was no postage option.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...412284?hash=item1a45a245bc:g:USgAAOSwCoBakvO6



Love whacky chain guards like that.


----------



## Chris S (28 Feb 2018)

An Imperial Petrel road bike with Brooks saddle, in Wolverhampton. The starting bid is £10.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...644460?hash=item41dc1b33ac:g:sycAAOSw0kValuIC


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2018)

Chris S said:


> An Imperial Petrel road bike with Brooks saddle, in Wolverhampton. The starting bid is £10.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...644460?hash=item41dc1b33ac:g:sycAAOSw0kValuIC



i like that a lot

see http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/joecooke.html


----------



## buzzy-beans (2 Mar 2018)

This looks to be worth a punt, an immaculate Dawes: -
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daws-cro...964309?hash=item1a454f2495:g:9v0AAOSwKz9ZmqmC

Blimey it ended with no bids!


----------



## DCLane (3 Mar 2018)

Raleigh Lagginhorn 4010m - single speed conversion? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Bike-4010m-Lagginhorn-Collection-Only/332574060849


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2018)

So whats going on here then

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-bike/222843424782?hash=item33e280d00e:g:W6QAAOSwMEtaiDK1


----------



## Cycleops (4 Mar 2018)

A vintage fan in Macclesfield could pick up this very tidy Worksop bike for 125 sovs.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-carlton-criterium-1979-worksop-made-road-bike/1289267109


----------



## DCLane (4 Mar 2018)

A vintage Neil Orrell - 531 frame/forks, Campag groupset, £100 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Vi...31-road-bike-Campagnolo-Groupset/273095331768


----------



## wonderdog (5 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> So whats going on here then
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-bike/222843424782?hash=item33e280d00e:g:W6QAAOSwMEtaiDK1


Aren't you mean to say 'ello 'ello 'ello, while slapping your truncheon against your thigh?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2018)

wonderdog said:


> Aren't you mean to say 'ello 'ello 'ello, while slapping your truncheon against your thigh?



Yes in good old british slap coms


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> A vintage fan in Macclesfield could pick up this very tidy Worksop bike for 125 sovs.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-carlton-criterium-1979-worksop-made-road-bike/1289267109



What a gem!


----------



## nonowt (5 Mar 2018)

lovely 50s Randonneur style Rochet in Huddersfield, needs a bit of TLC:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...429613?hash=item25eefe3eed:g:TbAAAOSwoDVallvP


----------



## Alan O (5 Mar 2018)

nonowt said:


> lovely 50s Randonneur style Rochet in Huddersfield, needs a bit of TLC:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...429613?hash=item25eefe3eed:g:TbAAAOSwoDVallvP


Hmm, there's some curious looking bits on that - mainly the odd derailleur with a non-standard mount, a strange spring thing, and top-tube lever.


----------



## southcoast (5 Mar 2018)

Looks a nice bike for you Peugeot fans.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...676435?hash=item33e3e39ad3:g:UW4AAOSwTWBanAb5


----------



## FishFright (5 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> So whats going on here then
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-bike/222843424782?hash=item33e280d00e:g:W6QAAOSwMEtaiDK1



I've not seen a Haro MTB for donkey's years. BMX was more their forte


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2018)

FishFright said:


> I've not seen a Haro MTB for donkey's years. BMX was more their forte



Must admit i didn't realise they did anything else other than BMX's


----------



## stalagmike (6 Mar 2018)

Ambitious seller here or just a typo? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183110206768


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Ambitious seller here or just a typo?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183110206768



it's called the Carlton hype


----------



## stalagmike (6 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> it's called the Carlton hype


Cripes. The seller says they have just been made redundant so can't blame them for trying. I see mint ones have sold on eBay for 500, maybe that would have been more ahem realistic...


----------



## wonderdog (7 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit i didn't realise they did anything else other than BMX's


I have the very MTB thing hanging off my stand at the moment ... alloy frame, 18 speed with fairly entry level mix of Shimano and Suntour bits ... picked up from the side of the road with a buckled rear wheel and a "for free" note hanging off it. Replaced the six-speed twist grip but having hells own figuring out how to calibrate it so all the cogs engage. Me, I never really got past down tube friction shifters.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2018)

wonderdog said:


> I have the very MTB thing hanging off my stand at the moment ... alloy frame, 18 speed with fairly entry level mix of Shimano and Suntour bits ... picked up from the side of the road with a buckled rear wheel and a "for free" note hanging off it. Replaced the six-speed twist grip but having hells own figuring out how to calibrate it so all the cogs engage. Me, I never really got past down tube friction shifters.



@wonderdog i didnt realise they alloy framed , and speed twist gearing is a nightmare


----------



## Cycleops (7 Mar 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Cripes. The seller says they have just been made redundant so can't blame them for trying. I see mint ones have sold on eBay for 500, maybe that would have been more ahem realistic...


Maybe he's looking at a new career as a spin doctor. And look at the stupid £1 under 1200 price point.


----------



## Alan O (7 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Maybe he's looking at a new career as a spin doctor. And look at the stupid £1 under 1200 price point.


Perhaps he meant £11.99?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2018)

Looks like 3 "Racers" going through the local auctions 2moro

https://www.easyliveauction.com/catalogue/?searchOption=3&searchTerm=racer


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like 3 "Racers" going through the local auctions 2moro
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/catalogue/?searchOption=3&searchTerm=racer



The Falcon seems to very good value at the guide price. 501 frame and it looks like a quick wipe down would remove most of the crud.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> The Falcon seems to very good value at the guide price. 501 frame and it looks like a quick wipe down would remove most of the crud.



With a full garage and enough frames to keep me busy for a fair time , i decided these were not special enough


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> With a full garage and enough frames to keep me busy for a fair time , i decided these were not special enough



Given your garage, the bar for “special enough” is set fairly high!


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Mar 2018)

This is nice, shame it's a bit big. @Milkfloat sized? I've got a stronglight 105 crank that would go lovely with those chainrings





https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...m=253458002823&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> This is nice, shame it's a bit big. @Milkfloat sized? I've got a stronglight 105 crank that would go lovely with those chainrings
> View attachment 398986
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-racing-bike-Reading-Berkshire/253458002823?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=43781&meid=693d706f46dd46f2a445f32fabfc27a2&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=183110206768&itm=253458002823&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



Thats nice 



BalkanExpress said:


> Given your garage, the bar for “special enough” is set fairly high!



it is at the moment till i sell a few of them as got to start lowering the number of bike's


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Mar 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> This is nice, shame it's a bit big. @Milkfloat sized? I've got a stronglight 105 crank that would go lovely with those chainrings
> View attachment 398986
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-racing-bike-Reading-Berkshire/253458002823?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=43781&meid=693d706f46dd46f2a445f32fabfc27a2&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=183110206768&itm=253458002823&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


I like that. I suspect that it will go over my budget though.


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I like that. I suspect that it will go over my budget though.


You never know, the Beast from the East might've put a few people off 


biggs682 said:


> Thats nice
> 
> 
> 
> it is at the moment till i sell a few of them as got to start lowering the number of bike's


lol me too and I bet I've only got a fraction of the bikes you have (since most of them are in bits currently, "fraction" would seem to be the right word )


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Mar 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> This is nice, shame it's a bit big. @Milkfloat sized? I've got a stronglight 105 crank that would go lovely with those chainrings
> View attachment 398986
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-racing-bike-Reading-Berkshire/253458002823?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=43781&meid=693d706f46dd46f2a445f32fabfc27a2&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=183110206768&itm=253458002823&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



Yes, that is nice, maybe too nice.......


----------



## southcoast (8 Mar 2018)

What is this? Does not look like a Holdsworth, as it has the frame number on the seat clamp. In a similar position as a Legnano.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-HOLDSWORTH-RACING-BIKE-/401504146907


----------



## midlife (8 Mar 2018)

southcoast said:


> What is this? Does not look like a Holdsworth, as it has the frame number on the seat clamp. In a similar position as a Legnano.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-HOLDSWORTH-RACING-BIKE-/401504146907



Looks like a bilaminate lug jobby ?


----------



## southcoast (8 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Looks like a bilaminate lug jobby ?



Looks foreign as the lamp holder is on the other side.


----------



## midlife (8 Mar 2018)

southcoast said:


> Looks foreign as the lamp holder is on the other side.



Really old bikes had the lamp boss on the left to illuminate the kerb....... before my time though lol


----------



## southcoast (8 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Really old bikes had the lamp boss on the left to illuminate the kerb....... before my time though lol



Interesting didn’t know that lol. So do you think the bike could be that old?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2018)

All​


mikeymustard said:


> lol me too and I bet I've only got a fraction of the bikes you have (since most of them are in bits currently, "fraction" would seem to be the right word )





midlife said:


> Really old bikes had the lamp boss on the left to illuminate the kerb....... before my time though lol



The R.E.W Reynolds i picked up last night has a bracket on the left as well


----------



## southcoast (9 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> All​
> 
> 
> The R.E.W Reynolds i picked up last night has a bracket on the left as well



What year do you think the R E W Reynolds was made?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2018)

southcoast said:


> What year do you think the R E W Reynolds was made?



Not really sure but i am thinking late 60's , i quite like that Holdsworth but i would want confirmation that the seat post and quill stem are not both frozen or stuck in the frame


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Mar 2018)

Cheap gents Pioneer Jaguar with 4130 cro-moly frame in Kent. Needs some TLC by the look of it but could be worth a punt?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Pioneer-Jaguar-Bike-Bicycle/332577898199?
hash=item4d6f2ffed7:g:nfoAAOSwxcRanwta


----------



## nonowt (9 Mar 2018)

southcoast said:


> What is this? Does not look like a Holdsworth, as it has the frame number on the seat clamp. In a similar position as a Legnano.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-HOLDSWORTH-RACING-BIKE-/401504146907



I'd say it's a 50s something but I agree it doesn't look like a Holdsworth. Dawes put their frame numbers in that position and only had 4 digits but looking at the VCC catalogues it doesn't look like a Dawes either.

I just noticed it's got some type of cycle computer on the bars despite looking like its been shed bound since 1975.


----------



## southcoast (10 Mar 2018)

£25 for this Falcon

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racer-ro...490036?hash=item239b7c9b34:g:NlIAAOSwoKRanSGv


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Mar 2018)

southcoast said:


> £25 for this Falcon
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racer-ro...490036?hash=item239b7c9b34:g:NlIAAOSwoKRanSGv



I like that a lot, especially for £25! That's my sort of secondhand bargain. 501 frame in my size with what look like Weinmann suicide levers! When I had a drop bar Raleigh bike I used to ride mostly on the tops of the bars for comfort & visibility so the suicide levers got used far more than the main ones ever did. They were fine so long as you kept the brake shoes adjusted close to the rims.


----------



## midlife (10 Mar 2018)

Carlton Pro with the wrong forks. Currently a tenner.







https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980s-23...251593?hash=item441900b009:g:2SQAAOSwyytaotwb

Would have started life like this....


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2018)

Bet it goes for a bit more


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Mar 2018)

I like a straight forward seller, “a mixy blob of components” is the perfect description


----------



## nonowt (11 Mar 2018)

Amazing collection of complete bikes and frames up for auction here: 

http://www.clevedon-salerooms.com/sale_cat_fp_fa.aspx

Major Nichols, Bates, Mercian, etc. Being a long fellow myself, The Carlton Longfellow in particular caught my eye. Luckily for my domestic situation the auction house is in Bristol and I'm not...


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Mar 2018)

nonowt said:


> Amazing collection of complete bikes and frames up for auction here:
> 
> http://www.clevedon-salerooms.com/sale_cat_fp_fa.aspx
> 
> Major Nichols, Bates, Mercian, etc. Being a long fellow myself, The Carlton Longfellow in particular caught my eye. Luckily for my domestic situation the auction house is in Bristol and I'm not...



Unfortunately the link doesn't take you to the lot item.

However whilst watching the Wales/Italy match this afternoon I have been through the lots at this exceptionally interesting auction house and from this lot onwards there are a lot of very interesting items up for sale: -
http://www.clevedon-salerooms.com/lot1.aspx?[Sale Item ID]=217061


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2018)

If only our garage wasn't so full of nice bikes

If only a 21" frame was the right size

If only i liked black bikes

If only i liked red guards 

If only i didn't want a Coventry built bike

If only this wan't for sale https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/w-e-pollard-hellenic-bike-1954/1290342971


----------



## midlife (11 Mar 2018)

Bit before my time but seems a bargain at that price.....


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Bit before my time but seems a bargain at that price.....



I spent most of Friday night deliberating about it and even managed to get permission but with a full garage i don't need another "keeper" at the moment


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I spent most of Friday night deliberating about it and even managed to get permission but with a full garage i don't need another "keeper" at the moment


This dilemma must be an occupational hazard. I spend vast amounts of energy arguing with myself about should l or shouldn't l go for this or that and end up not doing anything . l blame it on my Libra star-sign


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2018)

Temptation get thee behind me https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rare-anc...m=282877783965&_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Temptation get thee behind me https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rare-ancien-velo-vintage-en-alu-marque-ALAN-dura-ace-Italy-eroica-old-bike/282877783965?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=47111&meid=0ab5cc2083d448c3a4bc0b1cbdb64e05&pid=100022&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=142710845666&itm=282877783965&_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048



no go for it


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> no go for it


Does the B-Hinault panto. look right to you or is it an add on for extra effect


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2018)

Nice Mixte here

https://en.shpock.com/i/WqUuq-x91FgOV2aA/


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Does the B-Hinault panto. look right to you or is it an add on for extra effect



Not seen before but who knows

Looks like its on sprint & tubs


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Not seen before but who knows
> 
> Looks like its on sprint & tubs


Hmm it is also in the right area for maximum credibility i.e. Mnt. Ventoux , I'm tempted but it is too big for me so l would have to look at it for a while then try to move it on, can l be bothered ? Especially as the TVT is still on the cards !


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Mar 2018)

Carbon is obviously flavour of the month https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burdet-M...m=122976345904&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## buzzy-beans (13 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Carbon is obviously flavour of the month https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burdet-Mach-3-Guichard-Composites-carbone-MAVIC-tvt-cmp-altec-Duravia-look/122976345904?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=49920&meid=3c8ca0e43c1648aabffc57fbd40d977c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=142710845666&itm=122976345904&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Until I saw that beauty I had always thought that all carbon bikes were plain bloody ugly!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

one for @woodbutcher 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bianchi-sprint-28c-road-bike/1290652796


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> one for @woodbutcher
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bianchi-sprint-28c-road-bike/1290652796


Yep, right up my street....wish the seller had indicated what size it is .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Yep, right up my street....wish the seller had indicated what size it is .



do you want me to ask it's about 1 mile form home


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> do you want me to ask it's about 1 mile form home


Yes please, that would be very kind !!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes please, that would be very kind !!



He says it's a 24" but i doubt it looking at the picture


----------



## midlife (14 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> He says it's a 24" but i doubt it looking at the picture



58cm ish?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> 58cm ish?



Just had another look and I suppose it does look quite a good size


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Mar 2018)

Looks like it could be a 24" to me, just look how tall the head tube is and how long the seat tube is in relation to the wheel diameter.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just had another look and I suppose it does look quite a good size


Ok well bottom line is that to have it for my own use , which is what l want , it would have to be no more than 54cm c/c ( I know bloody vertically challenged).
I am going to the Pyrenees tomorrow morning for 4 days , l hope l can get online and if l can l will drop you a line on C/C if not l will do so on monday. 
Thanks a lot for thinking of me and my Bianchi obsession


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Ok well bottom line is that to have it for my own use , which is what l want , it would have to be no more than 54cm c/c ( I know bloody vertically challenged).
> I am going to the Pyrenees tomorrow morning for 4 days , l hope l can get online and if l can l will drop you a line on C/C if not l will do so on monday.
> Thanks a lot for thinking of me and my Bianchi obsession



It looks bigger than 54cm for sure


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It looks bigger than 54cm for sure


Yes thats my impression of it as well. Anyhow its great to see an honest Bianchi for sale at a very, very reasonable price.
Watch this space as the saying goes


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes thats my impression of it as well. Anyhow its great to see an honest Bianchi for sale at a very, very reasonable price.
> Watch this space as the saying goes


What l meant by watch this space is that l just bought the TVT HR for £250. wood butcher strikes again


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Mar 2018)

Christ the bloke who used to ride it with that saddle position had bloody long legs!!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2018)

A nice small one here 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning...165884?hash=item41dd174c7c:g:Ue4AAOSwfdBanSP~


----------



## buzzy-beans (15 Mar 2018)

Beautiful!!

On another note I sat most of today watching some true on the minute auctions and was absolutely amazed how low the bidding was on a large number of absolutely drop dead gorgeous bikes.

I am now registered for notifications on the https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb which you then have to fine tune to what you are looking for, but today at an auction in Bristol they had quite a large number of truly excellent condition bikes for sale with most of them going for prices that I honestly couldn't believe as they were so low!!


----------



## stalagmike (15 Mar 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> On another note I sat most of today watching some true on the minute auctions and was absolutely amazed how low the bidding was on a large number of absolutely drop dead gorgeous bikes.
> 
> I am now registered for notifications on the https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb which you then have to fine tune to what you are looking for, but today at an auction in Bristol they had quite a large number of truly excellent condition bikes for sale with most of them going for prices that I honestly couldn't believe as they were so low!!



I just found this Hobbs on there. Does it look bent around the seat area to you guys or is it just the photo? 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0050/lot-01ae0fe1-a8b8-4ab0-87c3-a8a400fa6435


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2018)

stalagmike said:


> I just found this Hobbs on there. Does it look bent around the seat area to you guys or is it just the photo?
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0050/lot-01ae0fe1-a8b8-4ab0-87c3-a8a400fa6435



A does a bit must be the picture , love that stem


----------



## nonowt (16 Mar 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> On another note I sat most of today watching some true on the minute auctions and was absolutely amazed how low the bidding was on a large number of absolutely drop dead gorgeous bikes.
> 
> I am now registered for notifications on the https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb which you then have to fine tune to what you are looking for, but today at an auction in Bristol they had quite a large number of truly excellent condition bikes for sale with most of them going for prices that I honestly couldn't believe as they were so low!!



I watched too - quite a few of those bikes and frames were simply stunning (and crazily cheap - even with the near 30% sale fee on top). I imagine we'll see a few of them cropping up on Hilary Stone, Gold Age Cycles, pedal pedlar, etc. with a 100% + mark up!

That Hobbs is a beauty too - lovely gold lining. Not often you see a "buy a Hobbs get a free Holdsworth" deal! Holdsworth looks quality too - a mid 70s Mistral?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Mar 2018)

nonowt said:


> quite a few of those bikes and frames were simply stunning (and crazily cheap - even with the near 30% sale fee on top).



I was talking to an elderly chap a few weeks ago, who was a lifelong fan of classic British racing/touring bikes. I'd just bought a spares donor + bits from him for peanuts. He said to me that he thought values for most vintage bikes, apart from true exotica, would likely remain static or even fall in the years to come. His reasoning was that most of the riders who like the old stuff were also getting old themselves, and were gradually dying off. Youngsters, generally speaking, were not at all interested in old vintage steel, especially not the more run of the mill stuff. There would be more bikes on the market chasing fewer potential new owners. Let's be honest, those of us who do like the old stuff are probably in a minority of cyclists. The majority just want a shiny new bike straight from the shop, they aren't interested in tinkering and restoring old bikes.


----------



## Alan O (16 Mar 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I was talking to an elderly chap a few weeks ago, who was a lifelong fan of classic British racing/touring bikes. I'd just bought a spares donor + bits from him for peanuts. He said to me that he thought values for most vintage bikes, apart from true exotica, would likely remain static or even fall in the years to come. His reasoning was that most of the riders who like the old stuff were also getting old themselves, and were gradually dying off. Youngsters, generally speaking, were not at all interested in old vintage steel, especially not the more run of the mill stuff. There would be more bikes on the market chasing fewer potential new owners. Let's be honest, those of us who do like the old stuff are probably in a minority of cyclists. The majority just want a shiny new bike straight from the shop, they aren't interested in tinkering and restoring old bikes.


Sadly true.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I was talking to an elderly chap a few weeks ago, who was a lifelong fan of classic British racing/touring bikes. I'd just bought a spares donor + bits from him for peanuts. He said to me that he thought values for most vintage bikes, apart from true exotica, would likely remain static or even fall in the years to come. His reasoning was that most of the riders who like the old stuff were also getting old themselves, and were gradually dying off. Youngsters, generally speaking, were not at all interested in old vintage steel, especially not the more run of the mill stuff. There would be more bikes on the market chasing fewer potential new owners. Let's be honest, those of us who do like the old stuff are probably in a minority of cyclists. The majority just want a shiny new bike straight from the shop, they aren't interested in tinkering and restoring old bikes.



yes i must agree as well , i have sold more newer style bikes recently than older retro ones


----------



## nonowt (16 Mar 2018)

I have noticed the prices for vintage bikes dropping over the last 2 years or so. The big Italian names and the fancier British marques like Ephgrave and Hetchins seem to be holding their price but decent factory build 531 framed Raleigh’s seem much more reasonable now.


I wonder if the trend for people buying a vintage bike just to ride L’Eroica with their mates is tapering off? I’ve also noticed that here on the hip streets of East London vintage road bike seem to have been replaced with modern machines (or in some cases with vintage motorbikes – complete with Easy Rider-ish outfits*).


*the daftest one I’ve witnessed was a guy on a Harley delivering artisan roasted coffee beans. He wearing dirty black denim and a leather jacket with the logo of the coffee company painted on the back of it…


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Mar 2018)

There's always someone clearing out their relatives old shed and selling a good bike full of cobwebs for an inexpensive price............


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> yes i must agree as well , i have sold more newer style bikes recently than older retro ones


Im old and retro and some say cheap as well ....its a cruel world


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Mar 2018)

nonowt said:


> I have noticed the prices for vintage bikes dropping over the last 2 years or so. The big Italian names and the fancier British marques like Ephgrave and Hetchins seem to be holding their price but decent factory build 531 framed Raleigh’s seem much more reasonable now.
> 
> 
> I wonder if the trend for people buying a vintage bike just to ride L’Eroica with their mates is tapering off? I’ve also noticed that here on the hip streets of East London vintage road bike seem to have been replaced with modern machines



I reckon there's a number of factors at work, of which demographics is a significant one, but not the only reason.

With the proliferation of lower-budget CF and the cheap end, mass-produced imported aluminium frames, you no longer need to pay a premium for a 531 frame if all you want is a lightweight bike and are not bothered about aesthetics. Budget new bikes can be a lot lighter than budget "gas pipe special" steel bikes ever were. Most modern road bikes both in CF and oversized AL tubing, I regard as hideous looking things and I would never buy one, but clearly a lot of riders *are* buying such bikes from major retailers, no doubt often with the tax incentive of C2W sweetening the deal. 
It's easier to run something new with no mechanical wear and replace it every couple of years than it is to constantly maintain an older used machine which already had wear present when purchased, especially for the mechanical numpty who has to visit their LBS for every problem that occurs and incur labour charges. It's a bit like running a brand new car and changing it every couple of years.

With things like L'Eroica, maybe people do it once and then get rid of their classic bike afterwards? Or they buy one classic bike and stop at that, rather than owning multiples? 

There's a generational divide. If I consider the bikes typically taken to my local watering hole, most of them are cheap-ish, modern bikes, often sloping top tube hybrids, and flashy suspension MTB clunkers at the BSO end. There's a Galaxy and two Bromptons, all the owners of which are in their 50's or older. The age profile of the modern owners is generally much younger than the classic riders. The youngsters who have only ever ridden the junk BSO's with 2" knobbly tyres have no appreciation whatsoever what a decent Reynolds frame is like to ride, and for them clanking along the road on a heavy, energy-sapping full-sus BSO is as good as cycling is ever going to get!


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Im old and retro and some say cheap as well ....its a cruel world



Nay lad, you have got taste!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2018)

Any ideas on the maker for this one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...038744?hash=item1ca51a2698:g:lGcAAOSwh41arqrG

unusual fork crown never mind the raised lettering on the down tube

looks a lot more modern than seller thinks , i am wandering if BLB


----------



## DCLane (19 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Any ideas on the maker for this one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...038744?hash=item1ca51a2698:g:lGcAAOSwh41arqrG
> 
> ...



Possibly BLB - it looks more like BAI / ABI. Nice frame though. I didn't think Brick Lane Bikes embossed their logo into the frame.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Any ideas on the maker for this one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Track-Racing-Bike-Frame-Fixie-Reynolds-531-Steel-Frame-Stunning/123029038744?hash=item1ca51a2698:g:lGcAAOSwh41arqrG



Seems a lot of money just for a frame though, would end up being an expensive project when built up.

This one looks much better value to me:- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-O...885023?hash=item25ee110ddf:g:4EYAAOSw0g1aiFaM


----------



## Alan O (19 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> Possibly BLB - it looks more like BAI / ABI. Nice frame though. I didn't think Brick Lane Bikes embossed their logo into the frame.


There's a few possibilites - BN, ABV (I like that one), BAV...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> Possibly BLB - it looks more like BAI / ABI. Nice frame though. I didn't think Brick Lane Bikes embossed their logo into the frame.



Had a look on the blb website and i cant see any mention of it either , not aware of anybody who embosses on frames in that position 



SkipdiverJohn said:


> Seems a lot of money just for a frame though, would end up being an expensive project when built up.
> 
> This one looks much better value to me:- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-O...885023?hash=item25ee110ddf:g:4EYAAOSw0g1aiFaM




been looking at the Falcon myself but just doesn't do enough for me


----------



## buzzy-beans (19 Mar 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> This one looks much better value to me:- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-O...885023?hash=item25ee110ddf:g:4EYAAOSw0g1aiFaM



But how deep will the very evident rust be?


----------



## southcoast (19 Mar 2018)

This looks interesting. To far north for me to make a bid.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-vintage-racing-bike-/192482064055


----------



## nonowt (19 Mar 2018)

quite a few Holdsworths on ebay at the moment. I think this one belonged to Heath Robinson (check the unusual seatpost shim!):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOLDSWORTH-21-HANDBUILT-LIGHTWEIGHT-BICYCLE-FIXIE-LEROICA-HIPSTER-RACING-TOURER/142726300690?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

nice TA crank and Campag Record rear mech on this one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-holdsworth-racing-bike-early1960-agrati-drop-outs-campag-runs-well-22-in/232702238921?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=49919&meid=805fedbc3f244a36b10e3a9c24e20ea1&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=292484628053&itm=232702238921&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## southcoast (20 Mar 2018)

@nonowt I think you nailed it with your assessment. Lol


----------



## DCLane (21 Mar 2018)

A 531-frame/fork Mercian for £50 start in Wakefield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-Road-Bike-Ideal-Project/112883142106







I think it won't stay at £50 for long ...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> A 531-frame/fork Mercian for £50 start in Wakefield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-Road-Bike-Ideal-Project/112883142106
> 
> View attachment 400948
> 
> ...



well i just pushed it to £53


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2018)

A rather nice looking Claud here

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...riors-two-day-sale-to-include-content-lot-24/


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2018)

Nice Pat Hanlon but be quick

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAT-HANL...&itm=263546562365&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2018)

A bargain Islabikes imho

https://www.gumtree.com/e/islabikes-luath-26-bike/v1|132541937906|0


----------



## midlife (22 Mar 2018)

One for the Falcon fans.....shame no delivery option 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-O...544007?hash=item3b0667ea87:g:BroAAOSwoIlassgb


----------



## southcoast (22 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> One for the Falcon fans.....shame no delivery option
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-O...544007?hash=item3b0667ea87:g:BroAAOSwoIlassgb



Yes I’m not sure what that is, maybe a mid eighties Falcon Competition?


----------



## midlife (22 Mar 2018)

It looks like a rare "Victory" 1987 ish I think with a Campag Victory groupset ?


----------



## southcoast (22 Mar 2018)

Yes you could be right. From the factory in Wales?


----------



## midlife (22 Mar 2018)

It's popped up on Retrobike..... Someone must use the same search terms as me on eBay lol .I remember it from an 28 page falcon genealogy thread on an American forum.


----------



## southcoast (22 Mar 2018)

That Falcon Genealogy thread has some useful information.
I think a Falcon Pro in disguise sold recently. See my post on Monday re eBay items for sale.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> One for the Falcon fans.....shame no delivery option
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FALCON-O...544007?hash=item3b0667ea87:g:BroAAOSwoIlassgb



There are a few Norwich forum members on cc @midlife


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Mar 2018)

Don't know anything about Koga Miyata but l do know Dura Ace https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superbe-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Aravis (23 Mar 2018)

This is not what you expect to see when someone says job lot:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...345273?hash=item3b06559ff9:g:oWoAAOSwwz5askL4

They look very much like my size as well. Fortunately or otherwise they're a long way away.

The seller's also listing a good-looking mountain bike:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/retro-ra...882963?hash=item3b060246d3:g:53gAAOSwqVdar-te


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2018)

Aravis said:


> This is not what you expect to see when someone says job lot:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...345273?hash=item3b06559ff9:g:oWoAAOSwwz5askL4
> 
> ...



Rather like the old Dawes Windrush and like you say the mtb looks ok


----------



## DCLane (25 Mar 2018)

Woodrup frame (# 0008) at £75 start in Cheshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Woodrup-Fast-Tourer-Campagnolo-Fancy-Lugs/173236743089


----------



## midlife (25 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> Woodrup frame (# 0008) at £75 start in Cheshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Woodrup-Fast-Tourer-Campagnolo-Fancy-Lugs/173236743089
> 
> View attachment 401573



Very likely a Woodrup, a few builders in the 70's used the rather unappealing chamfer/ mitred seat stay treatment... even Holdsworth with the 531 Special.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Very likely a Woodrup, a few builders in the 70's used the rather unappealing chamfer/ mitred seat stay treatment... even Holdsworth with the 531 Special.



That's a good chance best way to find out is to e mail them , they normally answer fairly quickly


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That's a good chance best way to find out is to e mail them , they normally answer fairly quickly



The man from Woodrup doesn't think it's one of theres for various reasons .


----------



## midlife (26 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> The man from Woodrup doesn't think it's one of theres for various reasons .



Number was a bit odd but Woodrup did use a 4 number code at one time. I wonder which other builder used an ugly stick on the seat cluster lol


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Number was a bit odd but Woodrup did use a 4 number code at one time. I wonder which other builder used an ugly stick on the seat cluster lol



I think they still are using 4 digits


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...225772?hash=item5909d7c82c:g:gO8AAOSwu4has3wd


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2018)

Harry Quinn, £90 Manchester.
(Very small)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-harry-quinn-road-bike-53cm-/1291157399


----------



## Alan O (27 Mar 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Harry Quinn, £90 Manchester.
> (Very small)
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-harry-quinn-road-bike-53cm-/1291157399
> ...


A lot of the "Harry Quinn" bikes that appear these days are from the time when the name was farmed out to Miki of Japan, and they're clunky bedsteads. You need to know the serial number to tell if it's a _real_ Quinn - there are details of serial number formats at http://classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Harry_Quinn/HQuinn_registry.htm

There was also a period when the business was owned by Frank Clements (brother of Ernie) and Falcon bikes were sold rebadged as Harry Quinn.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2018)

Alan O said:


> A lot of the "Harry Quinn" bikes that appear these days are from the time when the name was farmed out to Miki of Japan, and they're clunky bedsteads. You need to know the serial number to tell if it's a _real_ Quinn - there are details of serial number formats at http://classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Harry_Quinn/HQuinn_registry.htm



It's a "bedstead", but a £90 "bedstead".


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

Cheeky bu@@er's using a picture of a bike i sold ages ago to list there's

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...478767?hash=item48aa5713ef:g:rMsAAOSwAWtauDB6


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Cheeky bu@@er's using a picture of a bike i sold ages ago to list there's
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...478767?hash=item48aa5713ef:g:rMsAAOSwAWtauDB6


Thats lower than a rattle snakes belly.....but then they are called "buyandsellanything" including their manners


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats lower than a rattle snakes belly.....but then they are called "buyandsellanything" including their manners


Sorry misquote "everything" and thats even more damning l guess !!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats lower than a rattle snakes belly.....but then they are called "buyandsellanything" including their manners



Might just drop him an e mail or report the listing


----------



## nonowt (27 Mar 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> It's a "bedstead", but a £90 "bedstead".



This looks like a Harry Quinn, Harry Quinn. early 70s(?) with a bit of a mess of parts:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/harry-quinn-racer-road-bike/1291548955


----------



## Alan O (28 Mar 2018)

nonowt said:


> This looks like a Harry Quinn, Harry Quinn. early 70s(?) with a bit of a mess of parts:
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/harry-quinn-racer-road-bike/1291548955


Without seeing the frame number, I'd say it's impossible to be sure. Harry Quinn's frames were known for their steep geometry and short wheelbase, and I don't see that in the photos.


----------



## Venod (28 Mar 2018)

For the taller person.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152961736282?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2018)

Not mine but fairly local , an ideal commuting / touring bike just a shame re the twist grip gear controls


https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply

seller says it's a 60cm sized frame and they bought it 8 years from a family member but unsure how old it actually is


----------



## Cycleops (28 Mar 2018)

This looks interesting, might interest you @woodbutcher . Carbon frame and in excellent condition.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...00c-mavic-wheels-campagnolo-brakes/1292485865
Not cheap but very nice.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> This looks interesting, might interest you @woodbutcher . Carbon frame and in excellent condition.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...00c-mavic-wheels-campagnolo-brakes/1292485865
> Not cheap but very nice.



very nice and ouch re the price


----------



## buzzy-beans (29 Mar 2018)

How wrong I was to think that all carbon bikes were ugly as this one is a real beauty!!


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> This looks interesting, might interest you @woodbutcher . Carbon frame and in excellent condition.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...00c-mavic-wheels-campagnolo-brakes/1292485865
> Not cheap but very nice.


I don't think my nerves could stand having two carbon bikes to look after but it is a great looking bike and my size .....price is way more than l paid for the TVT hr though !


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Mar 2018)

Not that lm looking you understand but l just happened to notice this...good job its too big for me and 100 euros too much money https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Burdet-Mach...421824?hash=item1ca5a95340:g:fOUAAOSwax5Y0tqm


----------



## loopybike (29 Mar 2018)

More than slightly in love with the chain gaurd on this!

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-19...753246?hash=item5b457b9e1e:g:tT0AAOSwl7NauS6s


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Mar 2018)

loopybike said:


> More than slightly in love with the chain gaurd on this!
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-19...753246?hash=item5b457b9e1e:g:tT0AAOSwl7NauS6s


Me to and l especially like (and am intrigued by) the little sign going on about reindeer heads and hollow indre ??? whats it mean !


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2018)

loopybike said:


> More than slightly in love with the chain gaurd on this!


You need help


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2018)

Interesting one here

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1952-holdswoth-p.a.-seager-vintage-touring-bike-/1292717959


----------



## booze and cake (29 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Not that lm looking you understand but l just happened to notice this...good job its too big for me and 100 euros too much money https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Burdet-Mach...421824?hash=item1ca5a95340:g:fOUAAOSwax5Y0tqm


Woah thats the most crazy lever and bar angle I think I've ever seen, you'd impale someone with those levers! Lovely looking frame, and love the forks too.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2018)

Specialized Epic Comp road bike, very early carbon bike
23 inch frame.
£135 Chester.

Interesting bike.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Mar 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> How wrong I was to think that all carbon bikes were ugly as this one is a real beauty!!



Yes you were wrong. Not ALL carbon bikes are ugly, just 99.9% of them. The other 0.1% are pleasing to the eye because they mimic the appearance of a steel bike, only using carbon fibre. Good looking bikes have slender frame tubes, irrespective of what material they are made of, and the tubes are of constant or near-constant external diameter - apart from the fork taper.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2018)

How could you resist this old Italian folder:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/retro-cinzia-italian-folding-bike/1290179442
Especially for just thirty notes, in Bristol.


----------



## davidphilips (30 Mar 2018)

Collection only in Preston, Raleigh Royal project, only hours to go may go fro £50 has to be cheap.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...942483?hash=item41de4510d3:g:zKYAAOSwLahas3gA


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Mar 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Collection only in Preston, Raleigh Royal project, only hours to go may go fro £50 has to be cheap.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...942483?hash=item41de4510d3:g:zKYAAOSwLahas3gA


Seller says he will post within UK for £25 !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Seller says he will post within UK for £25 !



Nice bikes as well


----------



## Alan O (30 Mar 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Collection only in Preston, Raleigh Royal project, only hours to go may go fro £50 has to be cheap.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...942483?hash=item41de4510d3:g:zKYAAOSwLahas3gA


Gone for £72, that was a steal. I've got a Raleigh Royal in the older livery, and it's a lovely ride.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Apr 2018)

Here we have a typical example of a tastefully understated Italian bicycle name F Moser for some reason https://www.ebay.it/itm/BICI-BICICL...907684?hash=item3d5dc096e4:g:l38AAOSwm7RZm~vE


----------



## Cycleops (1 Apr 2018)

Anybody living in West London could pick up three reasonable looking rigid MTBs for £139.
Marin, Giant and Carrera.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/3-top-of-the-range-mountain-bikes/1293132348


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> Gone for £72, that was a steal. I've got a Raleigh Royal in the older livery, and it's a lovely ride.



I spotted that, and if it had been within a hundred miles, not 200, I'd have definitely had a bid. A quality Reynolds 531 drop bar tourer would top off my little collection, and the Raleigh Royal or Dawes Galaxy are both equally nice bikes, IMHO.


----------



## DCLane (1 Apr 2018)

A couple of 1954 Hetchins bikes:

Fixed wheel: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1954-HETCHINS-FIXED-WHEEL-BICYCLE/302690144186






Curly stays: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1954-HETCHINS-CURLY-STAYS-BICYCLE/302690150801


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2018)

Rather nice and tastefully upgraded Raleigh Competition on the old ctc forum

https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=121033

i have seen the pictures and it looks nice imho


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Apr 2018)

DCLane said:


> A couple of 1954 Hetchins bikes:
> View attachment 402604



Seems to be a very unusual feature. Was there any good reason for the curved stays such as ride quality "feel", or was it just a marketing ploy to differentiate their frames from everyone else's?


----------



## Cycleops (2 Apr 2018)

More of the latter I think.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

This yellow peril has me thinking 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steel-vi...m=302690764139&_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477


----------



## booze and cake (4 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Here we have a typical example of a tastefully understated Italian bicycle name F Moser for some reason https://www.ebay.it/itm/BICI-BICICL...907684?hash=item3d5dc096e4:g:l38AAOSwm7RZm~vE



I love the Italians 

Even the description is so typically expressive and Italian. Without even looking at the rowdy pictures, the written description alone has 6 or 7 different font sizes, written in 6 different colours, and each of the final 3 sentences is finished off with triple exclamation marks!!!


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Apr 2018)

booze and cake said:


> I love the Italians
> 
> Even the description is so typically expressive and Italian. Without even looking at the rowdy pictures, the written description alone has 6 or 7 different font sizes, written in 6 different colours, and each of the final 3 sentences is finished off with triple exclamation marks!!!


Me too, me and my Ducati (in front of our gate) bonus post. Va bene !


----------



## Cycleops (4 Apr 2018)

Ah Ducatis, I remember on mine the indicators would come on when it rained.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Ah Ducatis, I remember on mine the indicators would come on when it rained.


Just to make sure you realised that it was raining l guess


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Ah Ducatis, I remember on mine the indicators would come on when it rained.



That sounds like my mums old Fiat 128 many moons ago


----------



## buzzy-beans (4 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Me too, me and my Ducati (in front of our gate) bonus post. Va bene !
> View attachment 402921



I bet when that 2 cylinder beauty explodes into life that every single Gendarme for miles around leaps to attention!


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Apr 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> I bet when that 2 cylinder beauty explodes into life that every single Gendarme for miles around leaps to attention!


You better believe it .....after all they are accustomed to hearing 2-stroke sewing machines


----------



## nonowt (5 Apr 2018)

Couple of potential bargains ending today:
Claud Butler Sovereign with rare Campag Rally rear mech in Lanarkshire

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202272151588

Unknown badly resprayed but looks reasonably decent. Clacton:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173242982257


----------



## Alan O (5 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Couple of potential bargains ending today:
> Claud Butler Sovereign with rare Campag Rally rear mech in Lanarkshire
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202272151588


That's a decent looking bike (though the size of the head tube makes me doubt it's as small as 21" - looks more like around 23" to me). Some of my ancestors were from round there - shame I have no local living relatives who could pick it up for me


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2018)

Nice old tandem here

https://en.shpock.com/i/WsZc3mi1vGUsYlW4/

if we didn't already have 2


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2018)

someone please rescue this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-...752961?hash=item48aa984c01:g:mJ0AAOSw3fpav6p-


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> someone please rescue this
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-...752961?hash=item48aa984c01:g:mJ0AAOSw3fpav6p-


I can't help feeling that "REQUIRES REFURBISHMENT" is slightly understating the job. It has evoked in me the same sort of feeling l have when visiting a local dog rescue centre ( in France this is not for those of a sensitive nature )


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I can't help feeling that "REQUIRES REFURBISHMENT" is slightly understating the job. It has evoked in me the same sort of feeling l have when visiting a local dog rescue centre ( in France this is not for those of a sensitive nature )



it's not that bad apart from wheels and chain


----------



## roadrash (6 Apr 2018)

well it certainly has ...erm ...patina


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2018)

Another Carlton

https://en.shpock.com/i/WserHaQuyCJUZEgO/


----------



## wonderdog (9 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> You better believe it .....after all they are accustomed to hearing 2-stroke sewing machines


Always thought the belties were mild by comparison with the bevels spitting their venom (no, nothing to do with Velocettes) out via a pair of Conti pipes. My dream bike remains a 750 roundcase upgraded with with 860 barrels feeding out via the original curved Contis (which are apparently being reproduced). Doesn't have to be a green frame SS because there are a lot more of these running around than were in the production run.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Apr 2018)

wonderdog said:


> Always thought the belties were mild by comparison with the bevels spitting their venom (no, nothing to do with Velocettes) out via a pair of Conti pipes. My dream bike remains a 750 roundcase upgraded with with 860 barrels feeding out via the original curved Contis (which are apparently being reproduced). Doesn't have to be a green frame SS because there are a lot more of these running around than were in the production run.


My Ducati is fairly standard apart from it has a Ferracci exhaust system rather than the original Termignoni pipes


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2018)

A Gudereit bike in Cambridge for £90.

Deore components. It would make a nice tourer.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/touring-bike/1294006035


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2018)

Any body fancy a trip to Ireland tonight

https://www.scarvaauctions.com/cata...-auction-including-antiques-and-collectibles/


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Any body fancy a trip to Ireland tonight
> 
> https://www.scarvaauctions.com/cata...-auction-including-antiques-and-collectibles/



700 odd for a kids bike and a crash damaged clunker


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> 700 odd for a kids bike and a crash damaged clunker



Is that what it finished at ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Is that what it finished at ?



If I am reading the page correctly: 600 plus 18% fees inc VAT


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> If I am reading the page correctly: 600 plus 18% fees inc VAT



not bad for a Curly Hetchins


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2018)

Raleigh Royal, £75, Liverpool.

23 inch frame.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...-restoration/263565897561?hash=item3d5dc06f59


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2018)

A nice retro Trek , just a bit too far away for me 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...386216?hash=item2cd2559968:g:K18AAOSwhpNazOlH


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (12 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A nice retro Trek , just a bit too far away for me
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...386216?hash=item2cd2559968:g:K18AAOSwhpNazOlH



I like that a lot and not too far from me. Looks like it was also listed on Gumtree for £75 and been sold. Have emailed the seller to find out.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> I like that a lot and not too far from me. Looks like it was also listed on Gumtree for £75 and been sold. Have emailed the seller to find out.



If I was nearer I would do same


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (12 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> If I was nearer I would do same



Yep, bloke sold it on Gumtree. Damn.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> Yep, bloke sold it on Gumtree. Damn.



Oh well @Montsegur Horsefly have this instead

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/merlin-hand-built-sports-cycle/232631312065?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=37314&meid=1ae12a1af0d74c868adc9cf4569a0336&pid=100022&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=263584751585&itm=232631312065&_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048

How do i convince the other half that it's on the way back from Bristol ?


----------



## nonowt (12 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Oh well @Montsegur Horsefly have this instead
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/merlin-hand-built-sports-cycle/232631312065?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=37314&meid=1ae12a1af0d74c868adc9cf4569a0336&pid=100022&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=263584751585&itm=232631312065&_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048
> 
> How do i convince the other half that it's on the way back from Bristol ?



Go up m5 and m6 across the m62, pick up in Huddersfield the back down the m1. Then curse the sat nav for sending you a daft route.

I still have half an eye on the Merlin as I'll be in Huddersfield for the 1st May bank holiday. Don't know how I'd get in on the train back to London as I'll also be bringing my Ellis Briggs f&f back from it's respray.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Go up m5 and m6 across the m62, pick up in Huddersfield the back down the m1. Then curse the sat nav for sending you a daft route.
> 
> I still have half an eye on the Merlin as I'll be in Huddersfield for the 1st May bank holiday. Don't know how I'd get in on the train back to London as I'll also be bringing my Ellis Briggs f&f back from it's respray.



LOL i don't think i would get away with that 

You should be ok on the train just keep juggling and avoid the busy time train's


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Oh well @Montsegur Horsefly have this instead
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/merlin-hand-built-sports-cycle/232631312065?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=37314&meid=1ae12a1af0d74c868adc9cf4569a0336&pid=100022&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=263584751585&itm=232631312065&_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048
> 
> How do i convince the other half that it's on the way back from Bristol ?




Get me to collect and arrange hand-over at some point ;-)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

DCLane said:


> Get me to collect and arrange hand-over at some point ;-)



Let me think about it , are you sure though ?


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Let me think about it , are you sure though ?



I _can_ collect, but Tuesday pm would be best as I'm around then. Other days depending upon what I'm doing and I'm not in the UK this weekend - at the
Ras na nÓg in Ireland. Alternatively I'm about 8 miles from Huddersfield so not much for him to drop off with me and someone's home most days.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Apr 2018)

As I've just bought a BSA I thought I would see what's on Gumtree, quite a few interesting ones:
1930s barn find, not for the faint hearted:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/1930s-bsa-racing-bike-barn-find/1292476538

Very nice rebuilt 1960s Fixie:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ad-racing-bike-1960s-bsa-goldcrest/1293719468

Lovely '66 rod braked Regency in Kent for £65.
Saddle is worth the price alone:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/bsa-bicycle/1293499722


----------



## Alan O (14 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Lovely '66 rod braked Regency in Kent for £65.
> Saddle is worth the price alone:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/bsa-bicycle/1293499722


If that was near me, I'd find it hard to resist. I'd love an old "roadster" style bike, like my granddad used to have.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice rebuilt 1960s Fixie:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ad-racing-bike-1960s-bsa-goldcrest/1293719468



The 1960s fixie is one of mine  If I don't find a local buyer on gumtree in the next few weeks, I was planning on offering it here on CC before going to ebay.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Apr 2018)

I'm very surprised it hasn't gone @ChrisEyles . maybe part of the problem is your location?
I'm sure if you were in London it would have flown out the door.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2018)

ChrisEyles said:


> The 1960s fixie is one of mine  If I don't find a local buyer on gumtree in the next few weeks, I was planning on offering it here on CC before going to ebay.



I thought i recognized it


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> I'm very surprised it hasn't gone @ChrisEyles . maybe part of the problem is your location?
> I'm sure if you were in London it would have flown out the door.



Haha, yes, my location is not ideal - a distinctly lower population of hipsters than London, and you can't really avoid a lot of steep ups and downs riding around here... which is my main reason for selling. Fixed was a really fun experiment and it's a nice bike, but I enjoy riding my 1960s ten speed much more, especially since I stuck a 28t sprocket on the back end!


----------



## Montsegur Horsefly (16 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> If that was near me, I'd find it hard to resist. I'd love an old "roadster" style bike, like my granddad used to have.



Christ, my in-laws live in West Wickham and it's about 10 mins from me. Do I need this? I know nothing about these sorts of bikes.


----------



## Alan O (16 Apr 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> Christ, my in-laws live in West Wickham and it's about 10 mins from me. Do I need this? I know nothing about these sorts of bikes.


There's one obvious way to find out about them


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2018)

Montsegur Horsefly said:


> Christ, my in-laws live in West Wickham and it's about 10 mins from me. Do I need this? I know nothing about these sorts of bikes.



in that case you do then


----------



## nonowt (19 Apr 2018)

Scruffy Dawes Galaxy and what looks like a 60s Gillott in a 2-4-1 deal in Wootton Bassett:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/362295761548

1980 Raleigh Record Ace - ends today:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132579774091

Nice looking Falcon with cantilever brakes and campagnolo dropouts:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/112938498958

22" Bespoke of Settle:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253563395351


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Scruffy Dawes Galaxy and what looks like a 60s Gillott in a 2-4-1 deal in Wootton Bassett:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/362295761548



dont let @Illaveago see these


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2018)

What am I not supposed to see ?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What am I not supposed to see ?



That nice old Gillot in Wooton Bassett


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Apr 2018)

Raleigh Chiltern £20 

Alford, Lincolnshire

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...with-sturmey-archer-3-speed-gears./1295058737


----------



## midlife (19 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Scruffy Dawes Galaxy and what looks like a 60s Gillott in a 2-4-1 deal in Wootton Bassett:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/362295761548
> 
> ...



For the life of me I can't place that Falcon as a catalogue model, interesting though


----------



## nonowt (20 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> For the life of me I can't place that Falcon as a catalogue model, interesting though



Yeah, the Falcon is a funny one. Eyelets for Mudguards on the dropouts but neither the fork or rear brake bridge are drilled, so I'm not sure how you'd go about fitting them successfully. ...Maybe the canti braze-ons were added at a later date with the holes being filled at the same time?


----------



## midlife (20 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Yeah, the Falcon is a funny one. Eyelets for Mudguards on the dropouts but neither the fork or rear brake bridge are drilled, so I'm not sure how you'd go about fitting them successfully. ...Maybe the canti braze-ons were added at a later date with the holes being filled at the same time?



It's configured as a mud plugging CX bike from my era. It has the typical Raleigh / Carlton / Falcon seat wrapover but nothing else LOL


----------



## southcoast (20 Apr 2018)

Yes the Falcon looks interesting. If it wasn’t so small and so far north, I would be tempted to make a bid. Can’t have to many Falcons!  Only have two at the moment lol.


----------



## nonowt (20 Apr 2018)

that could be the answer (or part of it). This vintage Merckx also has the mudguard eyelet/canti/undrilled combination.


----------



## midlife (20 Apr 2018)

The CX Merckx is in a class above the Falcon....... probably similar to what De Vlaeminck rode BITD


----------



## Chris S (21 Apr 2018)

A Raleigh with full chaincase located in Witney, Oxfordshire. The starting bid is a very reasonable £30.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C-Mid-la...796459?hash=item1ca8c87fab:g:YcYAAOSwyi1a2zFD

Judging by all the mirrors and lights it seems to be some sort of tribute to Quadrophenia


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2018)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh with full chaincase located in Witney, Oxfordshire. The starting bid is a very reasonable £30.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C-Mid-la...796459?hash=item1ca8c87fab:g:YcYAAOSwyi1a2zFD
> 
> Judging by all the mirrors and lights it seems to be some sort of tribute to Quadrophenia



it would cost more to turn them all on if they were battery powered


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2018)

Rather nice one here 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...999922?hash=item5208cd7172:g:5bcAAOSwfsha2lmd

but prefer this one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vic-Hump...174553?hash=item33e7603719:g:-~EAAOSwXHRa05L6


----------



## midlife (21 Apr 2018)

Another nice Falcon Pro (I think)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/leroica-...147953?hash=item3b0a326f71:g:VkkAAOSwERRa2dIy


----------



## Alan O (21 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Another nice Falcon Pro (I think)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/leroica-...147953?hash=item3b0a326f71:g:VkkAAOSwERRa2dIy
> 
> View attachment 405378


Wow, with SA hub


----------



## midlife (21 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> Wow, with SA hub



Didn't spot that, I just thought it was SS or fixed.....


----------



## southcoast (21 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Another nice Falcon Pro (I think)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/leroica-...147953?hash=item3b0a326f71:g:VkkAAOSwERRa2dIy
> 
> View attachment 405378



One very similar to that sold fairly recently on eBay. It may be the same one.
Yes looks similar to my pro, but that has better paint than mine lol.


----------



## fossala (22 Apr 2018)

Not interested myself but Holdsworth 531 main tubes and forks for £110 has to be a bargain. Collection only but round the corner from me.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOLDSWOR...375335?hash=item41e04335e7:g:jEUAAOSwFeNa3KMD


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2018)

fossala said:


> Not interested myself but Holdsworth 531 main tubes and forks for £110 has to be a bargain. Collection only but round the corner from me.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOLDSWOR...375335?hash=item41e04335e7:g:jEUAAOSwFeNa3KMD



Looks nice


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2018)

Donington hand-built by Dave Clark for £100 start in Eastbourne. But "Has done the Tour de France" ... hmmm:


----------



## midlife (23 Apr 2018)

DCLane said:


> Donington hand-built by Dave Clark for £100 start in Eastbourne. But "Has done the Tour de France" ... hmmm:
> 
> View attachment 405696



I think he made five


----------



## southcoast (23 Apr 2018)

Thanks for sharing that, its made me feel glad all over.


----------



## nonowt (23 Apr 2018)

A is for... 

Alves £130 BIN in East Sussex 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352334999922

Aende lo-pro in Leicester 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263623675737


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> A is for...
> 
> Alves £130 BIN in East Sussex
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352334999922
> ...



Both in my watching pile , especially the Aende


----------



## nonowt (23 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Both in my watching pile , especially the Aende



Yep, the Aende is pretty special.

Did ebay's algorithms throw this one up?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173282480855

Apparently home made and comes with some nice spares. Near your neck of the woods, I believe.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Yep, the Aende is pretty special.
> 
> Did ebay's algorithms throw this one up?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173282480855
> ...



Thats another one under watch and yes i saw that , i do wonder if he means assembled at home rather than made at home in fact i will ask him know


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thats another one under watch and yes i saw that , i do wonder if he means assembled at home rather than made at home in fact i will ask him know



@nonowt seller claims his dad bought the tubes and joints from a framebuilder and made the frame !!!


----------



## nonowt (24 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @nonowt seller claims his dad bought the tubes and joints from a framebuilder and made the frame !!!



Blimey! well, he looks to have got all the bits in the right place and it's survived this long...


----------



## midlife (24 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @nonowt seller claims his dad bought the tubes and joints from a framebuilder and made the frame !!!



More like Competative Dad! I tell my kids I can leap tall buildings and run faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## Cycleops (24 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @nonowt seller claims his dad bought the tubes and joints from a framebuilder and made the frame !!!


And my mum was Joan of Arc.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> And my mum was Joan of Arc.



was she


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Apr 2018)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/adult-clown-bike/1295892971

I wonder how it handles.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2018)

nonowt said:


> Blimey! well, he looks to have got all the bits in the right place and it's survived this long...



Ok so what if his dad really did all the work , does it makes it a one off and ultra rare ?


----------



## southcoast (25 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Ok so what if his dad really did all the work , does it makes it a one off and ultra rare ?



If that’s really the case then yes it probably does. But the question is does it make it desirable or valuable? Rare does not necessarily mean something is valuable. What’s the geometry?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2018)

southcoast said:


> If that’s really the case then yes it probably does. But the question is does it make it desirable or valuable? Rare does not necessarily mean something is valuable. What’s the geometry?



you also have the question is did his dad know what he was doing ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2018)

Any thoughts on this one ?

got some nice bits and what looks like a frame number around seat post

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...938559166?clk_rvr_id=1509834790824&rmvSB=true

just a bit too far distance wise for me at mo


----------



## southcoast (25 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> you also have the question is did his dad know what he was doing ?



Yes that’s the million dollar question or in this case the £64 question.


----------



## loopybike (25 Apr 2018)

Well, believe it or not, there are people who are skilled with their hands, even in this day and age of CAD and 3D printing.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2018)

What has happened to this drop out

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/holdsworth-531-vintage-racing-bike/1296398028

and this looks good for @Milkfloat 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike.-1990-s-/1296425118


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Apr 2018)

I picked up this 2010 Specialized Tricross Comp from eBay last week with a local collection. It was filthy but after 4 hours of fettling it looks great. I love the retro style sheriff star wheel hubs and it’s a super smooth ride thanks I think to the Carbon seat stays and forks with Zertz inserts.
I’m sure brown is not everyone’s cup of tea but I love it, it is fondly known as the ‘flying turd!’
It was a real bargain and came with original Specialized folder and paperwork.
The chap who I bought it off was selling it as it belonged to his late father. The strangest thing is that having looked at the paperwork I know I originally sold this bike to his dad when I worked at the Concept store in Harrogate 8 years ago!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 406075
> View attachment 406076
> View attachment 406077
> 
> ...



I keep looking at these myself but so far only looked not bought but there is always tomorrow


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 406075
> View attachment 406076
> View attachment 406077
> 
> ...


A prime example of "what goes around, comes around" in a nice way Its a great looking bike as well. I know l am a bit of an ignoramus but is it a CX bike ?


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> A prime example of "what goes around, comes around" in a nice way Its a great looking bike as well. I know l am a bit of an ignoramus but is it a CX bike ?


Not a true CX bike that's the Specialized Crux ( I have one of those too also from eBay!) but very similar, they are often called CX bikes but are not geared exactly like a typical cross 50/34 upfront rather than a 46/36 on a CX and they can take mudguards and rear rack.
They are kind of go anywhere bike.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2018)

Looks like an original Sun going under the hammer here

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...rniture-and-decorative-interiors-sale-lot-66/


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Not a true CX bike that's the Specialized Crux ( I have one of those too also from eBay!) but very similar, they are often called CX bikes but are not geared exactly like a typical cross 50/34 upfront rather than a 46/36 on a CX and they can take mudguards and rear rack.
> They are kind of go anywhere bike.


In that case l will flog my mountain bike, its a heavy old thing and look out for a Specialized ! l already have a very cool CX aero top which l haven't the nerve to wear on a road bike !


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> In that case l will flog my mountain bike, its a heavy old thing and look out for a Specialized ! l already have a very cool CX aero top which l haven't the nerve to wear on a road bike !


This is my eBay Specialized Crux CX bike pictured in your neck of the woods


----------



## DCLane (26 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> I picked up this 2010 Specialized Tricross Comp from eBay last week with a local collection. It was filthy but after 4 hours of fettling it looks great. I love the retro style sheriff star wheel hubs and it’s a super smooth ride thanks I think to the Carbon seat stays and forks with Zertz inserts.
> I’m sure brown is not everyone’s cup of tea but I love it, it is fondly known as the ‘flying turd!’
> It was a real bargain and came with original Specialized folder and paperwork.



I saw that but didn't bid as it was a bit far away. And I wasn't sure I needed it.

Good to see it's found a CC owner.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 406100
> View attachment 406101
> 
> This is my eBay Specialized Crux CX bike pictured in your neck of the woods


Yep about an hour or two away l am close to Cahors ...Very smart looking bike, love the colour, lm a sucker for the black/red combination.
they seem to be considerably more money than the Tricross though !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Yep about an hour or two away l am close to Cahors ...Very smart looking bike, love the colour, lm a sucker for the black/red combination.
> they seem to be considerably more money than the Tricross though !



You can afford it monsieur


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> You can afford it monsieur


Thank you for that very "flattering" comment Mr B.  By the way l owe you a photo of Alfredo Binda at home on a certain TVT , l will make amends !!


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> and this looks good for @Milkfloat
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike.-1990-s-/1296425118



531 for a tenner and walking distance home - it would be rude not to. Message sent, hopefully it is still for sale. Thanks Martin.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> 531 for a tenner and walking distance home - it would be rude not to. Message sent, hopefully it is still for sale. Thanks Martin.



That's what i thought if it had been that close to me i would be doing the same


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Apr 2018)

This is drop dead gorgeous.........

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAVE-HIN...272854?hash=item441cc250d6:g:pNIAAOSw75xa4ugj


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Apr 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> This is drop dead gorgeous.........
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAVE-HIN...272854?hash=item441cc250d6:g:pNIAAOSw75xa4ugj



Lovely.

Not being UK based is the price the going rate or a bit optimistic?


----------



## midlife (27 Apr 2018)

Capella lugged Carlton

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-CARLTON-CYCLE/273179653226?hash=item3f9ac6b46a:g:b5cAAOSwsaZa4Fww


----------



## Poacher (27 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Not being UK based is the price the going rate or a bit optimistic?


On the optimistic side, I'd say, same as all his other bikes on offer at buy it now prices.
Still maybe worth making an offer.


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Apr 2018)

Poacher said:


> On the optimistic side, I'd say, same as all his other bikes on offer at buy it now prices.
> Still maybe worth making an offer.



Thanks, I thought it was a bit steep. I am not intending bidding but am interested in how local/national markets work.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Thanks, I thought it was a bit steep. I am not intending bidding but am interested in how local/national markets work.



I reckon it's high 



midlife said:


> Capella lugged Carlton
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-CARLTON-CYCLE/273179653226?hash=item3f9ac6b46a:g:b5cAAOSwsaZa4Fww
> 
> View attachment 406258



And fairly local


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Apr 2018)

On the subject of prices what do people think a fair price for this would be?
https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/pièces-accessoires-/cadres/retro-fietskader-412282699.html

Serial number is. WE4.... so April 84 I guess, Team Panasonic replica.

Not that I am tempted or anything.....


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> On the subject of prices what do people think a fair price for this would be?
> https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/pièces-accessoires-/cadres/retro-fietskader-412282699.html
> 
> Serial number is. WE4.... so April 84 I guess, Team Panasonic replica.
> ...



No doubt it will go for a silly amount like they always do , as for value around £300 ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> No doubt it will go for a silly amount like they always do , as for value around £300 ?



Thanks, currently at less than half that and because it is already three figures the habitual traders seem not to be interested. No room at the inn but a little voice is telling Me to have a word with the seller.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Thanks, currently at less than half that and because it is already three figures the habitual traders seem not to be interested. No room at the inn but a little voice is telling Me to have a word with the seller.



Go for it , thankfully I can always resist Raleigh's


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2018)

531 framed Claud Butler in Ipswich for £60 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Mens-Racing-Cycle/183198353974







Lovely painted Holdsworth in Stone for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-holdsworth-bike/263639841494


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Apr 2018)

This Columbus Nemo steel framed Geoff Wiles is rather nice, currently at £56 with £25 postage or collect from Milford Haven.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202297202776


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 406399
> This Columbus Nemo steel framed Geoff Wiles is rather nice, currently at £56 with £25 postage or collect from Milford Haven.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202297202776



Nice as well


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

Nice Witcomb on Sphock

https://en.shpock.com/i/WuScvySj-h5yB6HG/


----------



## Red17 (1 May 2018)

Looking at a couple on ebay - anyone any thoughts on these - look clean but a bit pricey?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...135649?hash=item3d6288c561:g:~lIAAOSwdJ9aOmcW

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...268937?hash=item3d60eed149:g:R5cAAOSwkp1a2ORX


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2018)

Red17 said:


> Looking at a couple on ebay - anyone any thoughts on these - look clean but a bit pricey?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...135649?hash=item3d6288c561:g:~lIAAOSwdJ9aOmcW
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...268937?hash=item3d60eed149:g:R5cAAOSwkp1a2ORX



Both look very pricey to me , but both are clean


----------



## nonowt (1 May 2018)

a dusty Olmo near Wetherby:
https://en.shpock.com/i/WuSCoYi0h2owHKrX/

a badly listed Ellis Briggs in Barrow (same seller has a Carlton Pro-Am):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/classic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

25" mid 80's Raleigh (Road Ace?) in Hull:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-s-m...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> a dusty Olmo near Wetherby:
> https://en.shpock.com/i/WuSCoYi0h2owHKrX/
> 
> a badly listed Ellis Briggs in Barrow (same seller has a Carlton Pro-Am):
> ...


@Tony Raynor you seen these


----------



## Cycleops (1 May 2018)

@Red17 the Carlton is very nice especially with the chrome forks, bit on the pricey side but as biggsy says very clean. Go for it.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2018)

Red17 said:


> Looking at a couple on ebay - anyone any thoughts on these - look clean but a bit pricey
> Can l throw spanner into the works
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> a dusty Olmo near Wetherby:
> https://en.shpock.com/i/WuSCoYi0h2owHKrX/
> 
> a badly listed Ellis Briggs in Barrow (same seller has a Carlton Pro-Am):
> ...


Top spots, all three - chapeaux, sirrah!


----------



## midlife (1 May 2018)

Cycleops said:


> @Red17 the Carlton is very nice especially with the chrome forks, bit on the pricey side but as biggsy says very clean. Go for it.



Grand Prix never came with chrome forks in my day, always makes me wary that forks are new and it has been front ended?


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2018)

The paint on the Grand Prix looks a bit too shiny for original paintwork to me .


----------



## GuyBoden (1 May 2018)

This Raleigh is a very good bike, better than the photos suggest.........

Currently £28.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-s-men-s-Raleigh-Racing-Bike/222939634537


----------



## midlife (1 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> This Raleigh is a very good bike, better than the photos suggest.........
> 
> Currently £28.
> 
> ...



8803-531c Race I believe


----------



## midlife (1 May 2018)

Fastback Raleigh Competition 12 I think 149 quid BIN






https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...477333?hash=item1ca9e58bd5:g:jEEAAOSwJTta6K9G


----------



## nonowt (1 May 2018)

Ye


GuyBoden said:


> This Raleigh is a very good bike, better than the photos suggest.........
> 
> Currently £28.
> 
> ...


Yep, a good clean and a quick handlebars adjustment and that'll be great. My size too ... but luckily too far away. It'd look great with some gumwalls though...


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Fastback Raleigh Competition 12 I think 149 quid BIN
> 
> View attachment 406881
> 
> ...



And sold 

same seller has a nice non Halfords Carrera https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...186914?hash=item1ca9d1db22:g:XugAAOSwOd9a4KC1


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2018)

Nice Freddie Grubb here under the hammer

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Nice Freddie Grubb here under the hammer
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


It looks grubby to me !


----------



## midlife (2 May 2018)

I am always a bit wary of Freddie Grubb frames, when Holdsworth took over the name they slowly relegated them to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2018)

midlife said:


> I am always a bit wary of Freddie Grubb frames, when Holdsworth took over the name they slowly relegated them to the bottom of the pile.



Such a shame for a well known brand


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2018)

For big boys only - 63cm framed Focus starting at £1.99 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Focus-10-speed-vintage-bicycle-Large/153006505410


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> For big boys only - 63cm framed Focus starting at £1.99 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Focus-10-speed-vintage-bicycle-Large/153006505410
> 
> View attachment 407086



Big for sure but looks fairly low end imho


----------



## nonowt (3 May 2018)

I've been watching this one for a while:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brian-Wi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

The price has dropped by a £100 over the last few months. Looks like a quality frame that should polish up nicely. Only a couple of miles from me but also a couple of inches too short for my daft legs...


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> I've been watching this one for a while:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brian-Wilkins-vintage-retro-classic-racing-bicycle/192523012710?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> The price has dropped by a £100 over the last few months. Looks like a quality frame that should polish up nicely. Only a couple of miles from me but also a couple of inches too short for my daft legs...



Go for it and just wrap your knees around your neck it will only hurt the first time


----------



## GuyBoden (4 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> I've been watching this one for a while:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brian-Wilkins-vintage-retro-classic-racing-bicycle/192523012710?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> The price has dropped by a £100 over the last few months. Looks like a quality frame that should polish up nicely. Only a couple of miles from me but also a couple of inches too short for my daft legs...



Yes, it will be a nice bike with drop handle bars and a good clean .......


----------



## mikeymustard (5 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, it will be a nice bike with drop handle bars and a good clean .......
> View attachment 407414


Lots of potential on that one I'd say!

Here's a clean 90's bike https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163032561196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true, unknown builder but some distinctive bits like the chainstay bridge and the seat clamp. Seller doesn't exactly state but implies it's original.
I'd be inclined to do a "retromodern" conversion but it's way too far from me


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 May 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Lots of potential on that one I'd say!
> 
> Here's a clean 90's bike https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163032561196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&fromMakeTrack=true, unknown builder but some distinctive bits like the chainstay bridge and the seat clamp. Seller doesn't exactly state but implies it's original.
> I'd be inclined to do a "retromodern" conversion but it's way too far from me
> ...



That to my eyes is drop dead and must have gorgeous bike and almost worth the 320 odd mile round trip to go and pick it up, there is absolutely nothing that I don't like about that bike  and at that price it's an absolute bargain.


----------



## midlife (6 May 2018)

Mercian Superlight 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...318067?hash=item2aa7c4c933:g:LdkAAOSwMo9a3Mlj


----------



## mikeymustard (6 May 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> That to my eyes is drop dead and must have gorgeous bike and almost worth the 320 odd mile round trip to go and pick it up, there is absolutely nothing that I don't like about that bike  and at that price it's an absolute bargain.


Crikey! Get a room!


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Mercian Superlight
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...318067?hash=item2aa7c4c933:g:LdkAAOSwMo9a3Mlj
> 
> ...



That is a fine looking bike. 

Unlike this Mercian, those who are easily upset please turn away.

https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/vélos...o-pro-tijdrit-fiets-campagnolo-422143001.html


----------



## woodbutcher (6 May 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> That is a fine looking bike.
> 
> Unlike this Mercian, those who are easily upset please turn away.
> 
> https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/vélos...o-pro-tijdrit-fiets-campagnolo-422143001.html


The individual that created that object has as much taste and discrimination as Donald Trump


----------



## midlife (6 May 2018)

There's a Roberts on ebay, nice frame dressed in tat ! I'll check.......


----------



## midlife (7 May 2018)

Ah this one ..ten minutes left.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roberts-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2018)

One for all the district nurses amongst us 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0066/lot-d5fbe2aa-db70-44e4-8d7c-a8d30093d8ab


----------



## GuyBoden (8 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One for all the district nurses amongst us
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0066/lot-d5fbe2aa-db70-44e4-8d7c-a8d30093d8ab



Prefer something with a bit of wood.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Prefer something with a bit of wood.
> View attachment 408265



Just thing of all that varnishing and those wood worms


----------



## midlife (8 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Prefer something with a bit of wood.
> View attachment 408265



My first car was an "F" reg Mini


----------



## GuyBoden (8 May 2018)

midlife said:


> My first car was an "F" reg Mini


 My first car was a Mk1 Escort, I wish I still had it, easy to fix, but the rust won in the end..................


----------



## nonowt (8 May 2018)

Don Farrell in King's Lynn:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123110946885

Similar looking W Hind in London :
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263659552066

Quality mystery 50s-60s frame with rare Kromo 531 stem:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123118445661

This has got to be the winner - 50s Ellis Briggs All-Rounder (also with a stem that's worth a few quid) in Market Harborough :
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/282955887708


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2018)

And a nice Roger Page ???

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROGER-PA...m=263662723965&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## midlife (9 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And a nice Roger Page ???
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROGER-PAGE-vintage-lightweight-racing-bike-FOR-RESTORATION-EROICA/263662723965?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=50546&meid=4838be01e8e94a8782946634c110673c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=282955887708&itm=263662723965&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Lugs look very Falcon ish? Low end.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2018)

Chain needs a bit of oil !


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Lugs look very Falcon ish? Low end.



Got some decent ish older parts that make up the value ie stem , bars , alloy wheels and a set of band on campy levers


----------



## wonderdog (9 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> The individual that created that object has as much taste and discrimination as Donald Trump


As the wonderful TV and film critic Nancy Banks Smith once said, "One can only turn one's whitening face to the wall."


----------



## DCLane (9 May 2018)

OK, what was someone drinking in Cambridgeshire when they built this with what looks like 3 forks  :


----------



## southcoast (9 May 2018)

I think that is one of Heath Robinson’s old bikes! Lol


----------



## mikeymustard (10 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> OK, what was someone drinking in Cambridgeshire when they built this with what looks like 3 forks  :
> 
> View attachment 408469


OMFG! Home made sus - that's genius, is the seller Professor Branestorm perchance?


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> OK, what was someone drinking in Cambridgeshire when they built this with what looks like 3 forks  :
> 
> View attachment 408469


Mmm ! Are they in the shops yet ?


----------



## gaijintendo (10 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> OK, what was someone drinking in Cambridgeshire when they built this with what looks like 3 forks  :
> 
> View attachment 408469


This is the physical manifestation of the phrase:
"Failure is not an option".


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2018)

I don't think iv'e ever been THAT drunk....


----------



## southcoast (10 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Mmm ! Are they in the shops yet ?



Why are you after a new one?


----------



## davidphilips (10 May 2018)

southcoast said:


> Why are you after a new one?




lol, one what?


----------



## mikeymustard (11 May 2018)

Anyhoo, back in the real world...
Nice looking Ken Bird here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...248753?hash=item23a04ce2f1:g:xwYAAOSwL7pa8FsP


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Anyhoo, back in the real world...
> Nice looking Ken Bird here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...248753?hash=item23a04ce2f1:g:xwYAAOSwL7pa8FsP



i will raise your road Ken Bird with a track ken bird 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ken-bird-track-or-road-bike-with-brakes-free-wheel/1297468785


----------



## midlife (11 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i will raise your road Ken Bird with a track ken bird
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ken-bird-track-or-road-bike-with-brakes-free-wheel/1297468785



It's probably had the gear hanger removed?


----------



## loopybike (12 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> OK, what was someone drinking in Cambridgeshire when they built this with what looks like 3 forks  :
> 
> View attachment 408469




Oh wow! That's got my name all over it!!! 
I would ride that EVERYWHERE! 

My brother lives just round the corner too.............


----------



## Alan O (12 May 2018)

loopybike said:


> Oh wow! That's got my name all over it!!!
> I would ride that EVERYWHERE!
> 
> My brother lives just round the corner too.............


That bike could get round the corner before you did.


----------



## Freds Dad (13 May 2018)

Vintage bike for sale at auction in Macclesfield. I don't know anything about old bikes so please forgive me its a modern reproduction.

http://www.adampartridge.co.uk/search.php?search=bicycle&submit=Search


----------



## mikeymustard (13 May 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> Vintage bike for sale at auction in Macclesfield. I don't know anything about old bikes so please forgive me its a modern reproduction.
> 
> http://www.adampartridge.co.uk/search.php?search=bicycle&submit=Search


that looks tidy, it's that "I'm Adam Partridge" off of the telly!


----------



## mikeymustard (13 May 2018)

All I can say is: 
"feck'n hipsters"!!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARLTON-...m=332637884499&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2018)

A nice original Galaxy here 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dawes-ga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


----------



## woodbutcher (14 May 2018)

What do y'all make of this ...me l know nothing  https://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/18464041-rossin-race-bicycle-1975


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> What do y'all make of this ...me l know nothing  https://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/18464041-rossin-race-bicycle-1975



Very nice just a bit small for me but i suppose i could make room for it


----------



## woodbutcher (14 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Very nice just a bit small for me but i suppose i could make room for it


They say that it is completely original but the lugs look repainted and a bit roughly done and what or who is ERREGI on the tops of the seat stays, do you know ? Its nice to find a new bike challenge ie an affordable Rossin


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> They say that it is completely original but the lugs look repainted and a bit roughly done and what or who is ERREGI on the tops of the seat stays, do you know ? Its nice to find a new bike challenge ie an affordable Rossin



i would normally say if the frame has a name pantographed in then that would be the maker but never heard of ERREGI but a quick google shows quite a few threads ie https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/543054-erregi-s.html

so might pay to have a trawl through some of them 

agree re lugs and poss repaint but hey it looks good


----------



## nonowt (14 May 2018)

mystery 40s-50's track/path bike, 56cm frame, with rare Titan underslung stem and pre-WWII Brooks Swallow. Aston-Under-Lyne (ends tomorrow):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392038677394?_trksid=p2471758.m4703


----------



## woodbutcher (14 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i would normally say if the frame has a name pantographed in then that would be the maker but never heard of ERREGI but a quick google shows quite a few threads ie https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/543054-erregi-s.html
> 
> so might pay to have a trawl through some of them
> 
> agree re lugs and poss repaint but hey it looks good


Going to keep my eye on it just for interest sake , l'd like to know what the reserve is


----------



## mikeymustard (14 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> mystery 40s-50's track/path bike, 56cm frame, with rare Titan underslung stem and pre-WWII Brooks Swallow. Aston-Under-Lyne (ends tomorrow):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392038677394?_trksid=p2471758.m4703


that's rather endearing!

Tidy looking Raleigh grand prix here:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...al-/323254854297?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## woodbutcher (14 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> mystery 40s-50's track/path bike, 56cm frame, with rare Titan underslung stem and pre-WWII Brooks Swallow. Aston-Under-Lyne (ends tomorrow):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392038677394?_trksid=p2471758.m4703


The Brooks and those bars together do it for me ......sculptural  And no lm not taking the p.ss


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Going to keep my eye on it just for interest sake , l'd like to know what the reserve is



Can’t help with Erregi , but, even if the frame is original 1975, the components are not: Campagnolo 980 (or 990), ofmega crankset, post 1978 brakes and hubs and of course the Turbo. All that having been said, if the price is right it should be a nice riding, nice looking machine.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 May 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Can’t help with Erregi , but, even if the frame is original 1975, the components are not: Campagnolo 980 (or 990), ofmega crankset, post 1978 brakes and hubs and of course the Turbo. All that having been said, if the price is right it should be a nice riding, nice looking machine.


Ive half a mind to pass on your comments to catawiki .com since they are so bloody fussy about the accuracy of item description !


----------



## gaijintendo (15 May 2018)

I enjoyed having a pootle about here :

Bikes from the film The Program

http://www.ultimatecycles.co.uk/condor-italia


----------



## Cycleops (15 May 2018)

Rather tired looking Condor converted to flat bars but could be the basis of a nice bike at under a ton. 531 main tubes. East London.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-condor-black-classic-touring-road-bike/1298028117


----------



## woodbutcher (15 May 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I enjoyed having a pootle about here :
> 
> Bikes from the film The Program
> 
> http://www.ultimatecycles.co.uk/condor-italia


That was interesting they have some cheap bottle cages so l selected one £2. ish added to the cart checked postage to France £100. l think l might give it a miss


----------



## nonowt (15 May 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Rather tired looking Condor converted to flat bars but could be the basis of a nice bike at under a ton. 531 main tubes. East London.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/vintage-condor-black-classic-touring-road-bike/1298028117



close to me but too small. I spotted the same bike on ebay with a current bid of £69 - it's ending tonight. Either price is a bargain despite it's tiredness.


----------



## gaijintendo (15 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> That was interesting they have some cheap bottle cages so l selected one £2. ish added to the cart checked postage to France £100. l think l might give it a miss


Bikes seemb to be free in the UK. If I wasn't certain your lbs had basic bottle cages, I'd offer to dropship for you.


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2018)

May not be worth a huge amount but looks pretty. £25 start and in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Raleigh-Routier-25-wheel-excellent-condition/332653673039


----------



## mikeymustard (16 May 2018)

Cov Eagle 3 speed here. https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/coventry-eagle-vintage-bike/1299025041
Says the lights aren't working but they look in pretty good nick


----------



## Venod (16 May 2018)

On Yorkshire Cycle Sales Facebook Group, a beauty 

Woodrup frame
£150
Leeds
Columbus Nemo steel tube set. Stainless steel lugs. Made by Kevin Sayles. The lightest steel set available I believe? No dents or dings just paint chips. Would make a superb hill climb bike. appx 50cm.

As pictured 
https://photos.smugmug.com/…/1d4ce7…/O/CA_08311413322672.jpg


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2018)

Afnug said:


> On Yorkshire Cycle Sales Facebook Group, a beauty
> 
> Woodrup frame
> £150
> ...



very nice


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> very nice



And generating a lot of interest on FB


----------



## Venod (16 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> And generating a lot of interest on FB



Too small for me, otherwise I would be explaining to the wife why I had to buy yet another bike.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 May 2018)

At last, the accessory that everyone needs!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1530...id=229508&lgeo=1&item=153020639290&rmvSB=true




Love that it's made by "Saf-tee Products"


----------



## woodbutcher (17 May 2018)

Afnug said:


> On Yorkshire Cycle Sales Facebook Group, a beauty
> 
> Woodrup frame
> £150
> ...


----------



## southcoast (18 May 2018)

What Falcon model is this? It is on ebay at the moment.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...075552?hash=item213c44ff60:g:phoAAOSwJXhanCJ2


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2018)

southcoast said:


> What Falcon model is this? It is on ebay at the moment.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...075552?hash=item213c44ff60:g:phoAAOSwJXhanCJ2
> 
> 
> ...



imho one that is over priced


----------



## southcoast (18 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> imho one that is over priced



lol yes it does seem a bit pricey!


----------



## midlife (18 May 2018)

southcoast said:


> What Falcon model is this? It is on ebay at the moment.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...075552?hash=item213c44ff60:g:phoAAOSwJXhanCJ2
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure, not a San Remo or a Pro / Super Pro.....


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2018)

Very tidy Carlton Carrera in Southampton, £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...campagnola-Dropouts-delta-Brakes/292569213544







Anyone nearby could collect and post for me?


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2018)

Also a cheap ladies Dawes Shadow for £35 b-i-n in Whitchurch: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-road-racing-bike/282971686207


----------



## southcoast (18 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Not sure, not a San Remo or a Pro / Super Pro.....



Yes that was my thoughts, seems a bit of a mystery.


----------



## midlife (18 May 2018)

southcoast said:


> Yes that was my thoughts, seems a bit of a mystery.



Yep, with you on this one. The pics are a bit hazy but the lugs look like Nervex which means old school if it's a Falcon if at all but the forks have a Cinelli MC type fork crown which is more modern. No braze ons which is typical of the early 70's. Love the drilled SR Bars though.

Not a catalogue Falcon IMHO. Nice though


----------



## southcoast (19 May 2018)

There was also a Falcon Super Route around this period, but does not seem to be one of those either. Yes nice bars and bike. It’s an unusual one for sure.


----------



## DCLane (23 May 2018)

531-framed Clements in Sheffield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-80s-Touring-Bike/192548682291


----------



## Cycleops (23 May 2018)

Don't tempt me @DCLane I'll be in Sheffield later this week.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Clements in Sheffield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-80s-Touring-Bike/192548682291
> 
> View attachment 410773



Very nice


----------



## nonowt (24 May 2018)

Return of the Merlin. Someone's transferred it over the Pennines, given it a good clean and stuck a 1 in front of the previous sale price. It's still a bargain at £165:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Merlin-C...m=263708156767&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

Bad pictures should keep the price down on this '78 Denton badged Mercian frame in the North East. It previously failed to sell for the £75 start price:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mercian-...m=192544819476&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

For the flexible of spine - a nicely spec'd Chris Marshall lo-pro in Huddersfield:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-bik...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2018)

A nice pr here 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cycles-t...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2018)

couple of nice ones here 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mans-classic-falcon-phil-thomas-racing-bike/1300055358

tempted on the Brian Wilkins but the garage is full


----------



## mikeymustard (26 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> couple of nice ones here
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply
> 
> ...


that Wilkins is really rather nice, well worth 50 spuds any day


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> that Wilkins is really rather nice, well worth 50 spuds any day



I did almost go for it but waiting to see if one of mine sell over the weekend.


----------



## mikeymustard (26 May 2018)

Cambs is way too far for me otherwise you'd have a rival for it


----------



## midlife (26 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> couple of nice ones here
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...stemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply
> 
> ...



Another falcon  . Coming out of the woodwork thick and fast lol


----------



## gaijintendo (26 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I did almost go for it but waiting to see if one of mine sell over the weekend.


If you sell that tandem... That's space for 1.5 bikes!


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> If you sell that tandem... That's space for 1.5 bikes!



Tell me about it . 



mikeymustard said:


> Cambs is way too far for me otherwise you'd have a rival for it



I can collect if it helps


----------



## mikeymustard (26 May 2018)

Here's a strange one: mercian KOM in full Raleigh ti team colours, with paperwork to prove its provenance:
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/531c-Ralei...840957?hash=item467d2d71bd:g:RRkAAOSwKwBbBbPk





Since a decent mercian can go for that sorta money I suppose it's not that expensive 



biggs682 said:


> I can collect if it helps


 thanks Martin that's a kind offer but wellingborough's nearly a 4 hour round trip for me too!


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2018)

Vintage Ernie Clements ... possibly calling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ernie-Clements-Racer/282982586101


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> Vintage Ernie Clements ... possibly calling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ernie-Clements-Racer/282982586101
> 
> View attachment 411212



so did you ?


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> so did you ?



That'd be telling 

On another note, do you have brakes that would fit


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> That'd be telling
> 
> On another note, do you have brakes that would fit



what drop do you need ?

centre pull or side pull ?


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> what drop do you need ?
> 
> centre pull or side pull ?



Side pull I think. Drop unknown but I'd suggest long drop as the wheels are 27" - I'll know more when it arrives later in the week.


----------



## midlife (27 May 2018)

What on earth has someone done to this frame ! Trashed it !

Big lug extensions on the BB make it a Mercian Professional once upon a time 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-lugged-time-trial-lopro-frame-Fixie-Single-Speed-Fixed-21-22-Campagnol/123154064357?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=50546&meid=70162db34ade40bfb8652b1a559eb07e&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=273240008524&itm=123154064357&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> Side pull I think. Drop unknown but I'd suggest long drop as the wheels are 27" - I'll know more when it arrives later in the week.



will have a look and advise


----------



## Alan O (27 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> That'd be telling
> 
> On another note, do you have brakes that would fit


Nice buy there - you did well


----------



## mikeymustard (27 May 2018)

midlife said:


> What on earth has someone done to this frame ! Trashed it !
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-lugged-time-trial-lopro-frame-Fixie-Single-Speed-Fixed-21-22-Campagnol/123154064357?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=50546&meid=70162db34ade40bfb8652b1a559eb07e&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=273240008524&itm=123154064357&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


I'm liking your post not the frame! That's appalling!!!!


----------



## wonderdog (28 May 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> All I can say is:
> "feck'n hipsters"!!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARLTON-MIXTE-REYNOLDS-531-LADIES-BIKE-STRIPPED-PAINT/332637884499?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=50546&meid=9b3bb14f5b684b27a87a96784fe2ca7b&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=163044819482&itm=332637884499&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> View attachment 409125


This one's got people all over bikedom chucking hissy fits. Hipsters deserve to have their nostril hairs removed slowly, one by one.


----------



## wonderdog (28 May 2018)

If I recall correctomundo, that's your size ... and its just over in Italy - a mere doddle in your deux chevaux van. Buy the bloody ting!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 May 2018)

wonderdog said:


> This one's got people all over bikedom chucking hissy fits. Hipsters deserve to have their nostril hairs removed slowly, one by one.



I can think of some other hairs that I would remove, equally slowly. The sellers are a bunch of chancers, they were advertising an overpriced steel frame only recently - but put wheels on it so it looked like a complete bike. Only if you read the small print it said it was just a bare frame. They're not in Finsbury Park either so they can't even get that right, Thane Villas is in Holloway, know it well.


----------



## midlife (28 May 2018)

This viscount still seems to have some of the original stuff attached?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viscount...305393?hash=item1cacbf5831:g:zaoAAOSwQWxbCp1S


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2018)

midlife said:


> This viscount still seems to have some of the original stuff attached?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viscount...305393?hash=item1cacbf5831:g:zaoAAOSwQWxbCp1S
> 
> View attachment 411518


Now l know what that word on the front mech. of my Viscount is," titlist." l am an ignoramus never having heard of it until now.
The rear mech is easy though, its Shimano Crane.


----------



## midlife (28 May 2018)

Titlist rear mech has "Titlist" on it, Crane rear mech has "Crane" on it  ......I'm sure that rear mech is a Titlist.


----------



## wonderdog (28 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Titlist rear mech has "Titlist" on it, Crane rear mech has "Crane" on it  ......I'm sure that rear mech is a Titlist.


Correct, and certainly on mine, the rear derailleur was a Crane. I think the Titlist appeared on the front pretty much across the Viscount model range. Mine has its original stem also - which seems a rarity. Also the original seatpost - half thereof, jammed well down in the tubing. (Don't ask).


----------



## midlife (28 May 2018)

wonderdog said:


> Correct, and certainly on mine, the rear derailleur was a Crane. I think the Titlist appeared on the front pretty much across the Viscount model range. Mine has its original stem also - which seems a rarity. Also the original seatpost - half thereof, jammed well down in the tubing. (Don't ask).



As everyone knows I'm a fan of first gen Dura Ace ....... especially the black which was exotic at the time 

It still irks me that the black Dura Ace kit first came with the black Crane RD


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2018)

Philippson 531-framed road bike for £100 start near me: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILLIPSON-531-GENTS-CYCLE-VINTAGE/153040948353

Decent value? Or just basic kit? Either way it's a bit big for me.


----------



## wonderdog (29 May 2018)

midlife said:


> As everyone knows I'm a fan of first gen Dura Ace ....... especially the black which was exotic at the time
> 
> It still irks me that the black Dura Ace kit first came with the black Crane RD
> 
> View attachment 411559


The black Dura Ace was standard fitout on the top of the line Viscount ... can't remember what it was called - maybe Viscount Superbike?? I've only ever seen one example but it was a stunning with its polished frame set off against the black hubs and the rest of the black highlighted groupset. Like the original Suntour Superbe it was prob the most beautiful iteration of the breed where less is more.


----------



## midlife (29 May 2018)

wonderdog said:


> The black Dura Ace was standard fitout on the top of the line Viscount ... can't remember what it was called - maybe Viscount Superbike?? I've only ever seen one example but it was a stunning with its polished frame set off against the black hubs and the rest of the black highlighted groupset. Like the original Suntour Superbe it was prob the most beautiful iteration of the breed where less is more.



Like this  .not mine....






They also did a 600-EX version


----------



## wonderdog (29 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Like this  .not mine....
> 
> View attachment 411622
> 
> ...


I think the operative word might be "noice".


----------



## mikeymustard (29 May 2018)

A very tidy and useable tourer here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...682291?hash=item2cd4cbba33:g:S~gAAOSwJqNbBVno


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Clements in Sheffield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Retro-80s-Touring-Bike/192548682291
> 
> View attachment 410773





mikeymustard said:


> A very tidy and useable tourer here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...682291?hash=item2cd4cbba33:g:S~gAAOSwJqNbBVno
> View attachment 411638



Not just me that thinks that then 

Oh, and I've a matching maroon one (hopefully) arriving this week that (apparently) looks like the one below. Not that I would know anything about that


----------



## Spiderweb (29 May 2018)

This seller is in Kent and the Auction finishes today, current bid £120 for 2 bikes, a lovely retro Look KG56 and a rather nice Concorde.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332660406380


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2018)

anyone feeling brave

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/hand-built-bob-jackson-vintage-racing-bike/1300550059


----------



## nonowt (29 May 2018)

lovely paint on the Elswick Lincoln Imp (is that a Harden hub on the back?):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELSWICK-...052873?hash=item1cace94489:g:cM4AAOSwMD5bDFOa

£70 ono for this Youngs of Lewisham (pictures aren't the best nor is the spec):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-vi...m=232785021212&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

This well spec'd Rotrax in Leeds should clean up nicely £199 start:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotrax-A...327371?hash=item3d66d6544b:g:8JMAAOSw0Lha-HF9


----------



## wonderdog (31 May 2018)

Is this not desirable? Several days to run and no bids yet. I saw it while lusting over a CB short wheelbase tandem - the sort of thing we don't see in the Antipodes.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...196217&hash=item2f1b6d5717:g:ihAAAOSwYBtbB~FK


----------



## nonowt (31 May 2018)

wonderdog said:


> Is this not desirable? Several days to run and no bids yet. I saw it while lusting over a CB short wheelbase tandem - the sort of thing we don't see in the Antipodes.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...196217&hash=item2f1b6d5717:g:ihAAAOSwYBtbB~FK



the simple answer is: not especially.

It's a decent solid bike but the market for vintage bikes isn't what it was a few years ago (too much supply or less demand?). I'd say 2 years ago that would have gone for around £150 but now it'll be luckily to go for £100.


----------



## midlife (31 May 2018)

As above .When Holdsworth took over CB (and Freddy Grubb) they quickly relegated the marque down the pecking order to keep the Holdsworth name at the top.


----------



## wonderdog (31 May 2018)

midlife said:


> As above .When Holdsworth took over CB (and Freddy Grubb) they quickly relegated the marque down the pecking order to keep the Holdsworth name at the top.


Thanks folks ... wasn't aware of the corporate ins and outs. But, back to the SWB tandem, these are pre merger no? Are they a good thing?


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> the simple answer is: not especially.
> 
> It's a decent solid bike but the market for vintage bikes isn't what it was a few years ago (too much supply or less demand?). I'd say 2 years ago that would have gone for around £150 but now it'll be luckily to go for £100.



this is very true indeed


----------



## nonowt (31 May 2018)

Here's a couple of nice rides I was keeping to myself but I have to accept that I have nowhere to put them (and they're over an hour away).

This 25" Dave Yates is quite something -interestingly this bike gets a mention in this Classic Lightweights article by it's original owner: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/carpenter-lawson-rem.html . It's in in Bury St Edmunds and ends this evening:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Here's a nice small Orbit Gold Medal in Colchester:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-Go...053211?hash=item33eb4d719b:g:x2cAAOSwrjZbBwxw

Back to the Clauds: beneath the no longer fashionable "fixie" aesthetics, this looks to me like a pre-Holdsworth Claud frame - maybe an Allrounder? It has lovely axe-head lugs, a SA jockey wheel braze-on on the seat tube and a reasonable refinish:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (31 May 2018)

Tandems were not a mainstream item and continued in low volume production as before. Iirc the curved seat tube SWB tandem is the genuine article


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2018)

nonowt said:


> Here's a couple of nice rides I was keeping to myself but I have to accept that I have nowhere to put them (and they're over an hour away).
> 
> This 25" Dave Yates is quite something -interestingly this bike gets a mention in this Classic Lightweights article by it's original owner: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/carpenter-lawson-rem.html . It's in in Bury St Edmunds and ends this evening:
> 
> ...



that Claud Butler and the Yates both went in to my watching pile last night , just a shame that Yates is so massive


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2018)

I have been beating myself up over whether to make an offer for this. Someone put me out of my misery and tell me its too expensive and the colour is rubbish


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I have been beating myself up over whether to make an offer for this. Someone put me out of my misery and tell me its too expensive and the colour is rubbish


Oh l forgot to say asking 350 €


----------



## Alan O (31 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I have been beating myself up over whether to make an offer for this. Someone put me out of my misery and tell me its too expensive and the colour is rubbish


[lie]its too expensive and the colour is rubbish[/lie]

Does that help?


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh l forgot to say asking 350 €


I like it but pricey in my mind


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> [lie]its too expensive and the colour is rubbish[/lie]
> 
> Does that help?


Perfect reply, l live to fight another day ( l hope )


biggs682 said:


> I like it but pricey in my mind


Haven't tried to knock him back on price yet.... if it was blue,red,silver or almost anything other than yellow l would have a go


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

Wouldn't it be nice to have loads of money ? I see that there is a nice chrome Sun Snipe .


----------



## midlife (31 May 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23-Sun-S...888733?hash=item3d6674155d:g:~BEAAOSw92RbB7Nt

This one? Carlton Cobra with a Sun badge...


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

midlife said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23-Sun-S...888733?hash=item3d6674155d:g:~BEAAOSw92RbB7Nt
> 
> This one? Carlton Cobra with a Sun badge...


That's the one !


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That's the one !


It looks bloody good value for the money....you can pay that and more just for a frame if you are as daft as l am


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2018)

Any Wigan guy's and gals fancy a bargain

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-236/


----------



## midlife (31 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Any Wigan guy's and gals fancy a bargain
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-236/



Very nice ..... especially the estimate !


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Very nice ..... especially the estimate !



yeah i was tempted to bid on it then have a day off and pick it up but it could go a lot higher


----------



## Alan O (1 Jun 2018)

Nice looking Raleigh Sports roadster here. Very near me too, though the frame is a bit small for me.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2018)

Wish i lived a bit nearer to this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...r-restoration-can-deliver-if-local/1300946266


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Wish i lived a bit nearer to this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...r-restoration-can-deliver-if-local/1300946266



I'm in north Bristol on the 11th & 12th of June ;-)


----------



## davidphilips (1 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> Nice looking Raleigh Sports roadster here. Very near me too, though the frame is a bit small for me.
> 
> View attachment 412077




May bid on that one looks great and would be put to good use.


----------



## davidphilips (1 Jun 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm in north Bristol on the 11th & 12th of June ;-)


 

If you do buy it David and change your mind about keeping it i would buy it of you and pay for postage etc.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2018)

davidphilips said:


> If you do buy it David and change your mind about keeping it i would buy it of you and pay for postage etc.



Not buying. But happy to collect and bring back / drop off en route to Dewsbury.


----------



## booze and cake (1 Jun 2018)

Nice colourful Gazelle, currently on £51....tho I expect it will go for more.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm in north Bristol on the 11th & 12th of June ;-)



Thanks @DCLane but got too many already with a couple of more en route


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks @DCLane but got too many already with a couple of more en route



Ditto. 1 en route, 2 to pick up and 1 collected today (2013 Focus Culebro - not vintage).


----------



## nonowt (1 Jun 2018)

one for the taller gentleman who struggles to get his leg over:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...900502?hash=item2f1b80fa96:g:bEAAAOSwO9RbDyRW


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2018)

nonowt said:


> one for the taller gentleman who struggles to get his leg over:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...900502?hash=item2f1b80fa96:g:bEAAAOSwO9RbDyRW



Thats quite nice and very rare a big ladies frame


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Jun 2018)

booze and cake said:


> Nice colourful Gazelle, currently on £51....tho I expect it will go for more.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds-731-OS-Gazelle-TVM-Bison-57cm-Campagnolo-Crank-Set-Etc-Project/222998651350?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Ohh, I like that, 

the Campag front, dura ace rear, set up suggests a discerning racer


----------



## midlife (2 Jun 2018)

Very Carlton Flyer looking with nice chrome

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...761474?hash=item3d67940f02:g:pxYAAOSwnvVbESoB


----------



## southcoast (2 Jun 2018)

Yes I thought the Carlton looked nice. To far away for me to bid though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2018)

Vintage Carlton Frame 
Item Number: 113028426554


----------



## booze and cake (3 Jun 2018)

Thank god this is to small for me, its £155 today, I could afford that, but there's no way I could afford what this going to go for in the end. Place your bets, upwards of £700 I reckon it will go for, watch the price of this fly up https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...089886?hash=item23a2237c1e:g:5h8AAOSwbbdbEqWq
Lovely frame though, swoon.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Jun 2018)

booze and cake said:


> Thank god this is to small for me, its £155 today, I could afford that, but there's no way I could afford what this going to go for in the end. Place your bets, upwards of £700 I reckon it will go for, watch the price of this fly up https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...089886?hash=item23a2237c1e:g:5h8AAOSwbbdbEqWq
> Lovely frame though, swoon.



Over 800, his Sunday night auction is very competitive: I fail to win on a very regular basis


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jun 2018)

Look closely at the Claud Butler pics in this ebay link.

No bids yet.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLAUDE-BUTLER-CLASSIC-VINTAGE-RACING-CYCLE/142820442537


----------



## midlife (3 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Look closely at the Claud Butler pics in this ebay link.
> 
> No bids yet.
> 
> ...



The Rotrax frame he has is trashed, have I missed something on the CB ?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Look closely at the Claud Butler pics in this ebay link.
> 
> No bids yet.
> 
> ...



The front lamp bracket is fitted upside down ??


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> The Rotrax frame he has is trashed, have I missed something on the CB ?



yep it certainly looks like it needs a new tube or two


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> have I missed something on the CB ?


No, but keep looking.


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2018)

Old cyclo Benelux gears?


----------



## Alan O (4 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> No, but keep looking.
> 
> View attachment 412601


What kind of derailleur is that?! Looks like a Sturmey Archer hub thingy.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> What kind of derailleur is that?! Looks like a Sturmey Archer hub thingy.





midlife said:


> Old cyclo Benelux gears?


----------



## Alan O (4 Jun 2018)

Aha, yes, answered just as I was asking the question.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> Aha, yes, answered just as I was asking the question.


Yes, you don't see many old cyclo Benelux gears nowadays, so it's worth looking closely at them........


----------



## booze and cake (5 Jun 2018)

I love the 80's paint job and full chrome rear end on this. 130mm rear spacing so could add a modern group set to this and have a really nice unique bike for not a lot. Its on £1 at the moment. Too small for me thankfully or I'd be too tempted to resist this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...926680?hash=item2aab249098:g:9TYAAOSwgTJbD7Ls


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2018)

oooh , I like that


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jun 2018)

Ohh, me too and it’s just down the road...but too small.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jun 2018)

booze and cake said:


> I love the 80's paint job and full chrome rear end on this. 130mm rear spacing so could add a modern group set to this and have a really nice unique bike for not a lot. Its on £1 at the moment. Too small for me thankfully or I'd be too tempted to resist this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...926680?hash=item2aab249098:g:9TYAAOSwgTJbD7Ls


Lovely!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2018)

Quite like this one 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREAT-PE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

And i no another ccer who will as well


----------



## midlife (5 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Quite like this one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREAT-PERIOD-CLASSIC-CYCLE-BIKE-SABA-FRAME-SHIMANO-105-MAVIC-CAMPAGNOLO-BROOKS/392058269178?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> And i no another ccer who will as well



Oooohhhhhh! Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Jun 2018)

booze and cake said:


> I love the 80's paint job and full chrome rear end on this. 130mm rear spacing so could add a modern group set to this and have a really nice unique bike for not a lot. Its on £1 at the moment. Too small for me thankfully or I'd be too tempted to resist this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...926680?hash=item2aab249098:g:9TYAAOSwgTJbD7Ls


I remember when it was for sale previously and it looked like this https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/vélos/classiques/retro-koersfiets-vintage-merk-jowan-401346139.html


----------



## nonowt (6 Jun 2018)

Somewhere in Hertfordshire is this slightly scruffy mid-70s 23 1/2" Shorter - ends tonight (currently £19.99):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-197...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

A typo could make this fade-tastic 23" Rourke a bargain (Congleton) :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/brian-ro...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (6 Jun 2018)

nonowt said:


> Somewhere in Hertfordshire is this slightly scruffy mid-70s 23 1/2" Shorter - ends tonight (currently £19.99):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-1970s-SHORTER-RACER-RACING-BIKE-23-5/273245973025?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...



The Shorter has a lot of clearance so not one of their top end frames, if it is a Shorter. 

Mind you that Rourke looks smart even if it's a bit modern for my era. Well spotted on the typo


----------



## nonowt (6 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> The Shorter has a lot of clearance so not one of their top end frames, if it is a Shorter.
> 
> Mind you that Rourke looks smart even if it's a bit modern for my era. Well spotted on the typo


yeah, squinting at it again it could have mudguard eyes too. It must be reasonable quality though, as the wrap-over seat stay looks nicely done. I could be tempted to bid just for the saddle and 3ttt stem.

I found the Rourke with a favourite trick: search fist names . Brian, Dave, Geoffrey, George and Jim can bring up all sort of hidden gems.


----------



## midlife (6 Jun 2018)

nonowt said:


> yeah, squinting at it again it could have mudguard eyes too. It must be reasonable quality though, as the wrap-over seat stay looks nicely done. I could be tempted to bid just for the saddle and 3ttt stem.
> 
> I found the Rourke with a favourite trick: search fist names . Brian, Dave, Geoffrey, George and Jim can bring up all sort of hidden gems.



Yep, I spotted the early Record 3ttt stem


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Jun 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I remember when it was for sale previously and it looked like this https://www.2ememain.be/vélos/vélos/classiques/retro-koersfiets-vintage-merk-jowan-401346139.html



Good spot! On eBay you can see all the bits he has stripped off, the Brooks Vitesse is quite distinctive.

Glad to see you are keeping an eye open north of the border.


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Jun 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Good spot! On eBay you can see all the bits he has stripped off, the Brooks Vitesse is quite distinctive.
> 
> Glad to see you are keeping an eye open north of the border.


Dead right l am "eyes in the back of my head" probably why l keep bumping into things  nice frame though !


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2018)

Not sure if this is a Banana or not

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-banana-bike/183253523885?hash=item2aaac2ddad:g:ntgAAOSwkjtbEZMx

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...498853?hash=item441fdf38a5:g:GsYAAOSwJ6laiazC


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure if this is a Banana or not
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-banana-bike/183253523885?hash=item2aaac2ddad:g:ntgAAOSwkjtbEZMx



If it is then it has had a respray as they all had yellow headtubes.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> If it is then it has had a respray as they all had yellow headtubes.



sure it's had some paint


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Quite like this one
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREAT-PERIOD-CLASSIC-CYCLE-BIKE-SABA-FRAME-SHIMANO-105-MAVIC-CAMPAGNOLO-BROOKS/392058269178?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> And i no another ccer who will as well



Hi Martin

Are you close to this bike?

Shaun


----------



## booze and cake (8 Jun 2018)

A drop dead gorgeous Tommasini super prestige in Columbus SLX that's not listed as such and could go for a bargain. It has some lovely parts included too. Seat post looks proper slammed in frame so would hope that's not stuck, but there's no mention it is. Too small for me, sob, that paint job, swoon.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/columbus...942122?hash=item41e40d29aa:g:SKMAAOSwew5bGUBf


----------



## Alan O (8 Jun 2018)

booze and cake said:


> A drop dead gorgeous Tommasini super prestige in Columbus SLX that's not listed as such and could go for a bargain. It has some lovely parts included too. Seat post looks proper slammed in frame so would hope that's not stuck, but there's no mention it is. Too small for me, sob, that paint job, swoon.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/columbus...942122?hash=item41e40d29aa:g:SKMAAOSwew5bGUBf


Ooh, now, yes, that's gorgeous! It's at the small end of what would fit me, but within range. And a seller who does reasonable shipping too. It would be an absolute steal if it didn't go for significantly more than the start price - I kind of hope it quickly goes high and removes the temptation from me


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2018)

Today's finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-Pr...039563?hash=item4b451c730b:g:dxcAAOSwCRRa~Ur~

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Rosa-...236345?hash=item285c993539:g:1aAAAOSwfp9bFAsw

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...620479?hash=item1a5144e9bf:g:i28AAOSw1m5bAe3J

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...269128?hash=item467dcc90c8:g:RSEAAOSw24RbE9Sb

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fuji-Con...312691?hash=item1cad85d1f3:g:Fz4AAOSw9OdbE~yG


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> Ooh, now, yes, that's gorgeous! It's at the small end of what would fit me, but within range. And a seller who does reasonable shipping too. It would be an absolute steal if it didn't go for significantly more than the start price - I kind of hope it quickly goes high and removes the temptation from me



Seller is close to my Mum’s but I am not sure I can help you avoid temptation as i am at S-1 .

Looking at the bottom bracket , is that just surface rust on the left hand side cable route?


----------



## nonowt (11 Jun 2018)

nicely spec'd Sid Barras badged Sarroni and a tasty tiny shocking pink Metisse (? a new one on me) both from the same seller in York and both ending this afternoon:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/susan_wo...ksgAAOSwWqNbFSAQ&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

In other news the misspelt Rourke a few posts back failed to sell for £100 and has been relisted with the misspelling changed from Rourkr to Rourkre:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/brian-ro...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Jun 2018)

nonowt said:


> nicely spec'd Sid Barras badged Sarroni and a tasty tiny shocking pink Metisse (? a new one on me) both from the same seller in York and both ending this afternoon:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/susan_woodc/m.html?item=192558620196&hash=item2cd5635e24:g:ksgAAOSwWqNbFSAQ&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> ...



Rourke?

Where's the wrap over seat stays?


----------



## midlife (11 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Rourke?
> 
> Where's the wrap over seat stays?
> View attachment 413877



Ohhhhh. Not seen it in close up. Not a Rourke then.....


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2018)

Here's a nice project for the brave 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## nonowt (13 Jun 2018)

Nice Dave Russell (TT?) bike with early dura ace bits, in Luton. Ends midnight!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/142820609239

2 Geoffrey Butler's -

23" Columbus frame w/ campagnolo bits. In kent: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163088347967

Little 17" number in Tadworth:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163089246691


----------



## midlife (13 Jun 2018)

Like the Dave Russell, can just see some drilled lugs


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Like the Dave Russell, can just see some drilled lugs



Went for £100 bargain I think


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2018)

This looks ideal for @chickendrumsticks 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202260813516?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2018)

todays finds

https://en.shpock.com/i/WyKdghAcZQBAR0qk/

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/harry-qu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barnfind...379537?hash=item214169e451:g:mzIAAOSw1PJbFZz-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIN...641002?hash=item285d37f86a:g:buwAAOSwomVbIDcF

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...750851?hash=item2f1c450f43:g:exYAAOSwDkpbHFEP


----------



## nonowt (15 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> todays finds
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/WyKdghAcZQBAR0qk/
> 
> ...



Blimey! that Gold Hugh Porter is quite something.

my spots:

50cm Graham Weigh with Zeus fork crown, £90. Dartford:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GRAHAM-W...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

22"(?) Paul Milnes 80s Cyclo-cross. £75 start, Notts:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAUL-MIL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Another small one - tidy late 80's 20" Bottecchia. £190 (a phone number description, so must be open to offers) in Leeds:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTECCH...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## nonowt (15 Jun 2018)

oh, and while we're basking in gold:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hinds-Ra...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

not cheap at £300(ono) but must be pretty rare. This model gets a mention here:

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/hinds-builders-clarke.html


----------



## booze and cake (15 Jun 2018)

That chain sure looks golden


----------



## midlife (16 Jun 2018)

Falcon Triomphe..... Don't see these crop up very often

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23-Ralei...295351?hash=item2f1c4d5e37:g:ZOoAAOSw~19bHUSu


----------



## davidphilips (19 Jun 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobbs-Of...506714?hash=item36342b9a1a:g:7qwAAOSwX5ZbH91D

11 Hours to go and only a £100 must be very cheap.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2018)

davidphilips said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobbs-Of...506714?hash=item36342b9a1a:g:7qwAAOSwX5ZbH91D
> 
> 11 Hours to go and only a £100 must be very cheap.



And not too far away


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Jun 2018)

davidphilips said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobbs-Of...506714?hash=item36342b9a1a:g:7qwAAOSwX5ZbH91D
> 
> 11 Hours to go and only a £100 must be very cheap.


£174 in the end, gotta be a good price for that - a bargain - @biggs682 ? We're looking at you!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> £174 in the end, gotta be a good price for that - a bargain - @biggs682 ? We're looking at you!



not me this time


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Jun 2018)

Shame


----------



## wonderdog (20 Jun 2018)

Not cheap but a rarity in anyone's language ...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/59cm-ARM...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (23 Jun 2018)

Nice Raleigh Team, .I think it will go for more than the current £155 ....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TI-Ralei...168846?hash=item25fa01248e:g:Zx4AAOSwomVbKrUv


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Nice Raleigh Team, .I think it will go for more than the current £155 ....
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TI-Ralei...168846?hash=item25fa01248e:g:Zx4AAOSwomVbKrUv
> 
> View attachment 415696


nice, unfortunately it's not even a real replica


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2018)

Just out of curiosity what do you think it is? Oversize seat stay caps and dropout style seems to point to a Raleigh / Carlton..


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2018)

.


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2018)

Old CB, looks the deal with the period decals and gears....not sure it's 40's though?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1940s-Vi...826938?hash=item545ea0753a:g:DGAAAOSwBmpbL5MB


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you think it is? Oversize seat stay caps and dropout style seems to point to a Raleigh / Carlton..


defo a (worksop) raleigh, 1981 originally in Panasonic colours - as stated in the description


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> defo a (worksop) raleigh, 1981 originally in Panasonic colours - as stated in the description



My brain almost quit after about six lines, my reading ahead saw Mario Vas and I switched off completely......ooops!


----------



## davidphilips (24 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Old CB, looks the deal with the period decals and gears....not sure it's 40's though?
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1940s-Vi...826938?hash=item545ea0753a:g:DGAAAOSwBmpbL5MB
> ...



Looks great, if i had not just bought a Hobbs i would buy it, thats the sort of bike that you could buy for little more than a supper market bso that may give nothing but trouble and the CB value can only increase over time.


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Looks great, if i had not just bought a Hobbs i would buy it, thats the sort of bike that you could buy for little more than a supper market bso that may give nothing but trouble and the CB value can only increase over time.



I'm not into bikes much before the 70's but I saw a Jack Taylor on eBay that would be a soulmate for your Hobbs,


----------



## davidphilips (24 Jun 2018)

If its the blue clubman thats stunning but i am sure it will go for about 7 or £800.


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2018)

davidphilips said:


> If its the blue clubman thats stunning but i am sure it will go for about 7 or £800.



Yep, that's the one, can't remember all the description but the oldest of only 4 known? Might go for more!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2018)

A rather tasty one here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...765829?hash=item1caf37fb05:g:wqIAAOSw7~JbJ92B


----------



## Alan O (24 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A rather tasty one here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...765829?hash=item1caf37fb05:g:wqIAAOSw7~JbJ92B


Ooh, that is nice - fortunately too far away from me


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2018)

Blimey, a bike from where I used to work.... Cliff Pratt Cycles in Hull..only ever seen one other for sale. Looks like one of their specials built for a show, maybe an early CTC York Rally....

Anybody in London?


----------



## Poacher (24 Jun 2018)

davidphilips said:


> If its the blue clubman thats stunning but i am sure it will go for about 7 or £800.


Same seller also has a Wester Ross frame, a rather flashy chrome Fausto Coppi frame , a Knights of Harrow fixie frame, and a beautiful pair of Campag track hubs,
any one of which items may be of interest to our esteemed readers. Postage charges seem slightly random!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Blimey, a bike from where I used to work.... Cliff Pratt Cycles in Hull..only ever seen one other for sale. Looks like one of their specials built for a show, maybe an early CTC York Rally....
> 
> Anybody in London?



Interested in this one then @midlife? Must admit it is rather nice and no bids as yet. Seller is in Notting Hill.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Blimey, a bike from where I used to work.... Cliff Pratt Cycles in Hull..only ever seen one other for sale. Looks like one of their specials built for a show, maybe an early CTC York Rally....
> 
> Anybody in London?


i thought you would like that


----------



## nonowt (25 Jun 2018)

Yikes!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOB-JACK...789635?hash=item3b115405c3:g:gJsAAOSw3pZbGn~n


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2018)

£60 for a Dawes Audax in Blyth, Northumberland. Might be 531-framed but from the photos it's unclear. Either way it seems to be a bargain: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-audax-giro-600-road-bike/142844683287


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Jun 2018)

DCLane said:


> £60 for a Dawes Audax in Blyth, Northumberland. Might be 531-framed but from the photos it's unclear. Either way it seems to be a bargain: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-audax-giro-600-road-bike/142844683287
> 
> View attachment 416368


That is ridiculously cheap for what it is. Ridiculously. Worth double, at least, I'd say.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> That is ridiculously cheap for what it is. Ridiculously. Worth double, at least, I'd say.



a very good price and it looks like its very clean just way too far for me


----------



## nonowt (28 Jun 2018)

tidy original looking 22" Carlton Corsa in Newport Pagnell:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Ca...m=123211640999&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Lovely small Woodrup in Leeds - some seller has a nice larger one and a lugless frameset too:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2018)

sure this is one of @loopybike 's creations

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392073799817?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## wonderdog (29 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> sure this is one of @loopybike 's creations
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392073799817?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&fromMakeTrack=true


I observed elsewhere on CC that this has got the mob on the Carlton Facebook page foaming at the mouth. Someone even suggested it was "disgusting". I think it's marvellous.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2018)

wonderdog said:


> I observed elsewhere on CC that this has got the mob on the Carlton Facebook page foaming at the mouth. Someone even suggested it was "disgusting". I think it's marvellous.



aw bless them


----------



## midlife (29 Jun 2018)

Only one picture but in the gloom is a Mercian Superlight...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...rentrq:4d15afb11640ab13253c2050fff82020|iid:1






One of these....

http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2013/11/vintage-mercian-retrogrouch-classic.html


----------



## loopybike (30 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> sure this is one of @loopybike 's creations
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392073799817?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&fromMakeTrack=true



Ah yes. That's one of mine.  
I'm still proud of that bike. It was even featured in a German cycling magazine. I wonder if the guy who called it "disgusting " on face book has had any of his bikes featured in a magazine.... lol
The chap I sold it to added the orange stripes. I like them. Good price too!


----------



## southcoast (30 Jun 2018)

Lots of interest in this Raleigh.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...s-Racer-Bicycle-Old-Style-Racer-/302782356496


----------



## midlife (30 Jun 2018)

That cropped up on one of my eBay trawls, not quite sure what it is underneath?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2018)

2nd or 3rd time for this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...015275?hash=item33edaf376b:g:GVsAAOSw0-Ba824b

And what could be a nice Randonneur https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...408413?hash=item285d15e75d:g:6pMAAOSwdkZbHi7W

and a mystery one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Campagno...710806?hash=item3fa3a92496:g:rhAAAOSwCMlbNnBr

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cycle-80s-race-bike/183298776062?hash=item2aad755bfe:g:6oUAAOSw--1bN1cC


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jul 2018)

Raleigh Randonneur in good condition. Ludlow (So includes, a nice dayout to see the castle.)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-CL...ING-RACING-BIKE-Large-w-Mudguards/29262239000


----------



## netman (1 Jul 2018)

Raleigh Lenton Marque III... in Doncaster so thankfully too far from me!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2018)

Some interesting finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike.-nervex-lugs-reynolds-531-/1304799986

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ken-bird-vintage-racing-bike-23-frame/1304777033 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/63cm-vintage-racer-needs-some-love/1304709124

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-vintage-ktm-single-speed/1304687407

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...icycle-bike-frame-60-cm-cm-6-speed/1301280269 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-gents-racer-/1304578753

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-olmo-forma-for-restoration.-/1304549589 one for @woodbutcher


----------



## nonowt (3 Jul 2018)

50s-60s Geoffrey Butler with nice chrome fork-ends (and a stuck stem) £20! Long Ditton, Surrey:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...0-with-reynolds-531-frame.-eroica-/1304220432

A slightly scruffy Keith Laker (new one on me)56cm Reynolds 753 with some Campag bits in Redhill:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Keith-La...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2018)

i like that Keith Laker


----------



## nonowt (3 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i like that Keith Laker



Yep, should clean up and has some nice parts on it. nice shot-in seat stay. similar to the one on my '85 Raleigh Competition. I googled Keith Laker and all I could find was someone on Retrobike asking for information on Keith Laker Cycles of West Sussex. So maybe a bought-in and badged number?

Can't believe the price of that Cougar you linked to above!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2018)

nonowt said:


> Can't believe the price of that Cougar you linked to above!



i know ok it was a bit rough condition but hey still well worth it , there are some crazy prices at mo


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jul 2018)

nonowt said:


> Yep, should clean up and has some nice parts on it. nice shot-in seat stay. similar to the one on my '85 Raleigh Competition. I googled Keith Laker and all I could find was someone on Retrobike asking for information on Keith Laker Cycles of West Sussex. So maybe a bought-in and badged number?
> 
> Can't believe the price of that Cougar you linked to above!



I agree..........£30


----------



## midlife (3 Jul 2018)

nonowt said:


> 50s-60s Geoffrey Butler with nice chrome fork-ends (and a stuck stem) £20! Long Ditton, Surrey:
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...0-with-reynolds-531-frame.-eroica-/1304220432
> 
> ...



I rather like the GB


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

Especially @biggs682 
Trek Racer on FB Any good to you? Northampton advert.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Especially @biggs682
> Trek Racer on FB Any good to you? Northampton advert.



The yellow one ?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2018)

Yep


----------



## nonowt (4 Jul 2018)

Northern bargins:

Early 50s Ernie Clements in Oldham. shame it's been powdercoated with a trowel! 99p start:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...766511?hash=item41e66cd5af:g:gKkAAOSwSwNbO8aE

don't know anything about this bike in Huddersfield. Badged as "John Harris/Biking Factory Prestwich" seems to have been a shop now renamed. Only a couple of quid at the moment:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=283038272023&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Tiny Orbit Pro in Leeds:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-Pr...569331?hash=item2cd71d18b3:g:FTkAAOSw6AlbO0PE


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2018)

This looks a bit of a bargain

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bike-for-boy-girl/1305309776


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2018)

i cant remember what the model name is on this Dawes but its 631 tubing

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-racing-bike-excellent-condition/1305258863

and the one i had a while back was very nice to ride as well

and another nice DAWES

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-1970-s-dawes-road-bike/1305196207

and another one

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...original.-collection-only.-sudbury/1305152291


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2018)

today's findings

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-t-i-road-racing-bike-eroica-1972-/1305679725

sure i have seen this design before https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-/1305675583

not sure which model this is https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-raleigh-classic-racing-bike/1305658400

this looks interesting https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/caraway-orbit-24-speed-racer/1305622387

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-shorter-rochford-reynolds-531-road-bike/1305556036


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2018)

Someone shoot me down in flames .......please ! l am oh so tempted but something is telling me not to be silly ! https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Frame-Bianc...m=153081489202&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Someone shoot me down in flames .......please ! l am oh so tempted but something is telling me not to be silly ! https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Frame-Bianchi-Mega-Pro-Pantani/153081489202?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20170831090034&meid=6a839f802cd743a89e178393b9e641c7&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=323339785039&itm=153081489202&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



lol just do it you know you want to


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Someone shoot me down in flames .......please ! l am oh so tempted but something is telling me not to be silly ! https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Frame-Bianchi-Mega-Pro-Pantani/153081489202?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20170831090034&meid=6a839f802cd743a89e178393b9e641c7&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=323339785039&itm=153081489202&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


That looks like the same frame as the one I listed earlier on guntree which he the guy was asking for four grand plus.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> That looks like the same frame as the one I listed earlier on guntree which he the guy was asking for four grand plus.


"holy smoke" ! It is beginning to smell a bit fishy, if you'll forgive the mixed metaphor


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2018)

That was a complete bike with top end components. He said it was a Pantani replica or something


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> lol just do it you know you want to


Just seen what Cyclops replied, something "ain't right" here maybe ? Also l was under the impression that 7005 alloy was a lower end grade aluminium for bike frames which seems a bit odd for Bianchi to use. ?


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2018)

Here's the link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ne-uno-bike-with-campagnolo-record/1304990868
The value is maybe because its an important vintage item before carbon was widely used for racing, don't really know just guessing.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> That was a complete bike with top end components. He said it was a Pantani replica or something


Oh that makes a bit more sense...still a mad price though. I saw a film about Pantani recently part of which showed a collection of his Bianchi bikes and the guy introducing it said that Pantani would get through more than twenty frames in a year, so l guess there are a few knocking about !


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh that makes a bit more sense...still a mad price though. I saw a film about Pantani recently part of which showed a collection of his Bianchi bikes and the guy introducing it said that Pantani would get through more than twenty frames in a year, so l guess there are a few knocking about !



His book is good and well worth a read


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> His book is good and well worth a read


Didn't know there was a book about him, do you know the publisher Mr. B.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2018)

if its this one

The death of marco pantani by matt rendell

available on ebay for £1.90 with free postage

.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Deat...972087&hash=item466c67dcc2:g:xq4AAOSwED5ZyOhe


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2018)

actually there should be a copy doing the rounds on cyclechat via the book raffles along with several other books but it seems people, apart from a few , have stopped passing them on

theres at least ten that ive had and passed on.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> if its this one
> 
> The death of marco pantani by matt rendell
> 
> ...



yep that's the one @woodbutcher


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> yep that's the one @woodbutcher


Thanks Mr B. l will get a copy. It seems like there are a whole load of conflicting stories / facts ? about the man and his bikes. It would good to have some real info.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2018)

The frame is now sold ( not to me ) ! I will have to make do with the book ......until the next time


----------



## nonowt (11 Jul 2018)

Currently cheap plain gauge 531 Holdsworth built Grubb track/path bike. Late 60s? Ends during the England match tonight so may stay cheap. Salisbury:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I like this Delta Sportive (of Otley!) aero tubed TT bike - pick up from somewhere in Lancashire. I've spotted very similar looking lo-pro Bespoke of Settle frameset on Hilary Stone so could be Norris Lockley built (http://www.hilarystone.com/frameset8.html) :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Vi...m=153091836325&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

Barn find Bates BAR. Needs a bit of work:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Fin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Jul 2018)

This chap has some interesting bikes and lm a sucker for TVT or Vitus. Ive had my eye on this one for a while now but maybe l will hold out for a Bianchihttps://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...h-53-voll-dura-ace-vintage/873163715-217-2040


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2018)

nonowt said:


> Currently cheap plain gauge 531 Holdsworth built Grubb track/path bike. Late 60s? Ends during the England match tonight so may stay cheap. Salisbury:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-FREDDIE-GRUBB-FIXIE-BIKE-Good-Condition/183307718565?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...



3 nice ones for sure @nonowt thankfully not local enough

the Delta looks like one of Motorbecane aero bikes


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

A question for one and all .....LOOK KG 243 Columbus Neuron bikes. I have seen one for sale in Berlin its a "looker" sorry couldn't resist that.
Late 1990's l guess constructed in France l think.
Any opinions or knowledge re these bikes would be gratefully received by yours truly . 
I dont have any photos yet but will get one or two if its worth pursuing .
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

Correction, just a couple of pics.


----------



## booze and cake (12 Jul 2018)

That's such a rowdy paint job, I absolutely love it!


----------



## booze and cake (12 Jul 2018)

And the chrome lugs 'Look' lovely too.. Ahh go on, you know you want to.....

....that bar tape and angle are beyond the pale tho...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2018)

booze and cake said:


> That's such a rowdy paint job, I absolutely love it!



Gets my vote for sure


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2018)

another onhttps://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-racing-bike/1304032512e for @woodbutcher to dream about 

And fairly local to me


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> another onhttps://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-racing-bike/1304032512e for @woodbutcher to dream about
> 
> And fairly local to me


Comes up as an error so cant see the page Mr B .....ooh frustration !!


----------



## netman (12 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Comes up as an error so cant see the page Mr B .....ooh frustration !!



Think it's this one.... https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-racing-bike/1304032512 Oh, my eyes!!


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

booze and cake said:


> And the chrome lugs 'Look' lovely too.. Ahh go on, you know you want to.....
> 
> ....that bar tape and angle are beyond the pale tho...


Exactly my reaction and l would like it to LOOK at and ride as well. Price may be an issue , l have no idea what these bikes sell for so l guess its the same old "how much do you want it" problem !


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

netman said:


> Think it's this one.... https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-racing-bike/1304032512 Oh, my eyes!!


Nice try but Safari says "can't open page" l will try gumtree, com and see what happens !


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2018)

Any Bianchi fans my mate has this for sale on ebay.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113133455231


----------



## netman (12 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Nice try but Safari says "can't open page" l will try gumtree, com and see what happens !



Fixed it now - try the original post rather than your quote...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2018)

netman said:


> Think it's this one.... https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-racing-bike/1304032512 Oh, my eyes!!



Thats the one and here's a picture @woodbutcher its a 53cm size frame


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Jul 2018)

@woodbutcher . That Look...woof. Is it your size? If so what are you waiting for

By reputation, Neuron is a very nice tubeset, for example, Cinelli have used it on their Supercorsa. Keep a careful eye out for dents, the tubing is pretty thin.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thats the one and here's a picture @woodbutcher its a 53cm size frame
> 
> View attachment 419097


It never rains but it pours ,,,so now a nice Bianchi, but not celeste and a Look , price is the decider !


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> @woodbutcher . That Look...woof. Is it your size? If so what are you waiting for
> 
> By reputation, Neuron is a very nice tubeset, for example, Cinelli have used it on their Supercorsa. Keep a careful eye out for dents, the tubing is pretty thin.


It is my size and the seller is French living in Germany (crazy guy) he is going to take lots of photos this weekend so watch this space . I am getting excited !!


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

One more thing......lve been offered this for €320


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jul 2018)

Im going to sleep on it


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Im going to sleep on it



Wont that be uncomfortable ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> One more thing......lve been offered this for €320
> View attachment 419109




Do you really want to ride round France on a bike with G P T written all over it . 

Joking aside it could be Nice...but the Look looks nicer


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Jul 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Do you really want to ride round France on a bike with G P T written all over it .
> 
> Joking aside it could be Nice...but the Look looks nicer


I am definitely leaning towards the Look if thats not a weird thing to say. plus it is more my size than the others. The seller is away at the moment but has promised lots of Photos over the weekend...watch this space


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2018)

A couple of nice one's popped up today

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0118/lot-f7b78a8b-63f5-47c2-a2e5-a915012db9bf

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0118/lot-dcc0d6bb-ef74-4f89-aef1-a915012dbc7e


----------



## davidphilips (13 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> A question for one and all .....LOOK KG 243 Columbus Neuron bikes. I have seen one for sale in Berlin its a "looker" sorry couldn't resist that.
> Late 1990's l guess constructed in France l think.
> Any opinions or knowledge re these bikes would be gratefully received by yours truly .
> I dont have any photos yet but will get one or two if its worth pursuing .
> Thanks in anticipation




Love look bikes , have 2 and that one really looks great my advice buy it.

PS , If you buy it and dont like it i would be very interested in buying it of you.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Jul 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Love look bikes , have 2 and that one really looks great my advice buy it.
> 
> PS , If you buy it and dont like it i would be very interested in buying it of you.


You're on ,,, l will get more photos and info from the seller this weekend. l hope l can buy it and and we will see how things go from there;
you have two already so maybe you can tell me a little about them , most of my bikes are Italian so this is a new departure for me .


----------



## davidphilips (14 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> You're on ,,, l will get more photos and info from the seller this weekend. l hope l can buy it and and we will see how things go from there;
> you have two already so maybe you can tell me a little about them , most of my bikes are Italian so this is a new departure for me .



Great , Look bikes are French and never seen a cheap or poor quality one, mostly carbon for road bikes so the one you are hopefully buying would be quite sough after. 

I have early KG231 (carbon with ultegra and a kg381 again carbon with dura ace both ride very similar but would jump at the chance of your one Looks great (forgive the pun) just great frames by a good company.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jul 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Great , Look bikes are French and never seen a cheap or poor quality one, mostly carbon for road bikes so the one you are hopefully buying would be quite sough after.
> 
> I have early KG231 (carbon with ultegra and a kg381 again carbon with dura ace both ride very similar but would jump at the chance of your one Looks great (forgive the pun) just great frames by a good company.


I will try to buy it but l don't have a ball park figure in mind l will see what happens when l try to get a firm asking price ....by the way it is 52 cm square


----------



## davidphilips (16 Jul 2018)

Dont know what the frame would be on the look, my frames are both different the 231 is 60cm seat tube and 57 top tube (centre of seat tube to centre of steering tube, the 381 is 54m seat and top tube but i can use both very well with a shorter/longer lenght stem as for price i would perhaps place a much higher value on the look than most but would expect to pay a few hundred very least? good luck and hope you get a good look/bike.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Jul 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Dont know what the frame would be on the look, my frames are both different the 231 is 60cm seat tube and 57 top tube (centre of seat tube to centre of steering tube, the 381 is 54m seat and top tube but i can use both very well with a shorter/longer lenght stem as for price i would perhaps place a much higher value on the look than most but would expect to pay a few hundred very least? good luck and hope you get a good look/bike.


Thanks David, l am very interested in the Look and l can buy it for £500 . dont know if thats a good or bad price ?


----------



## davidphilips (17 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks David, l am very interested in the Look and l can buy it for £500 . dont know if thats a good or bad price ?



TBh I would think that its worth that much at least, best look (excuse the pun) at it the frame looks really nice and good quality and may be worth that on its own.

Best take a friend have a good inspection and be prepared to walk away, i know if i looked at it chances are i would just buy it no mater what faults i found (if any)


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2018)

I like this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rudge-Pa...m=263765070054&_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2018)

davidphilips said:


> TBh I would think that its worth that much at least, best look (excuse the pun) at it the frame looks really nice and good quality and may be worth that on its own.
> 
> Best take a friend have a good inspection and be prepared to walk away, i know if i looked at it chances are i would just buy it no mater what faults i found (if any)


The latest on the Look is that we are discussing price ! The seller is going to throw in a load of what l think is original Shimano bits and he is considering my offer. I have loads more photos and apart from some paint chips the bike seems in really nice condition. Also l know that it was supplied by P. Berault of Frejus. ( a very prestigious shop) supporter of some quite well known pro races here in France. I may have to go to Toulouse to pick it up but thats no prob. If, heaven forbid l dont gel. with it you can have first refusal since you declared an interest .


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2018)

Look a few more photos of the look :


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2018)

l know its got a bit of patination but l really like it and the seller is a bit flexible on price plus he has a bunch of spares, brakes, chainrings etc etc.....so watch this space


----------



## Alan O (19 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Look a few more photos of the look :
> View attachment 420012
> View attachment 420014
> View attachment 420012
> ...


I think I could love that bike, if the colour scheme didn't give me migraine


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> I think I could love that bike, if the colour scheme didn't give me migraine


It comes with lots of spares including sunglasses ! And the bar tape really does not help


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> I think I could love that bike, if the colour scheme didn't give me migraine



If it was a 23" machine i would love it


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2018)

Thats 58 + cms in my language, if it was l would definitely put you on to it since l wouldn't be able to reach the pedals .
As things stand it looks like l will have a deal in the next few days, can't wait, even the drive to Toulouse is appealing at least its not in Berlin where it currently resides !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> l know its got a bit of patination but l really like it and the seller is a bit flexible on price plus he has a bunch of spares, brakes, chainrings etc etc.....so watch this space


Any excuse seems plausible .


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Any excuse seems plausible .


If l didn't have a ready made excuse l would not hesitate to concoct one


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2018)

The seller accepted my offer......we discus final arrangements over the weekend  "Dog with two tails" not even close


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> The seller accepted my offer......we discus final arrangements over the weekend  "Dog with two tails" not even close



enjoy


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2018)

Nice Carrera https://en.shpock.com/i/W09Wx6ZnRFpzMCWn/


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2018)

could be interesting https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-bui...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

every 70's teenagers dream https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...ng+bike&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## southcoast (23 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> could be interesting https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-built-gents-racing-bike/163160274980?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> every 70's teenagers dream https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-MENS-T-I-RALEIGH-EUROPA-RACING-BIKE-12-GEARS-DROP-HANDLEBARS/302811263853?hash=item4680f5336d:g:CDsAAOSwLcZbUOO0&_sop=7&_sacat=417&_nkw=vintage+racing+bike&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_from=R40&rt=nc




I owned a Europa back in day. My one was earlier than that, used to ride it to school.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2018)

And one for us people that like different paint schemes

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/cincelli-flouro-1988-89-mountain-bike-retro-bike/1307369368

And a nice Lee Cooper

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/lee-cooper-touring-bike-/1307419649

And finally 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-1-2-i...w=reynolds&LH_ItemCondition=4&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2018)

I like finally


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I like finally



So has has the Look arrived ?


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> So has has the Look arrived ?


Not yet Mr B. its proving to be a bit of a drawn out operation. I am in contact with the seller by email and although we have agreed the price and he seems very pleased, l still haven't had an invoice However from his replies l know that he is young and French and that his girlfriend is about to leave on month long trip so he is a bit "distracted" to put it politely. 
He did drop me a line saying that he was grateful for my patience so lm not worried but l will be happy when the bike is in the workshop !!


----------



## nonowt (24 Jul 2018)

tasty job lot:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...365083?hash=item442342ee5b:g:KBEAAOSwPUZbUy9S

nice Witcomb in need of a refresh:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...637672?hash=item4681196c28:g:968AAOSwbf5bU5PY

Jnr Condor:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Condor-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


This is nice (same seller has some other nice mysteries). I've seen this fork crown before but I can't remember who the builder was:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2018)

nonowt said:


> tasty job lot:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...365083?hash=item442342ee5b:g:KBEAAOSwPUZbUy9S
> 
> ...



some nice ones amongst those


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2018)

A rather nice looking Pete Mathews going under the hammer

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0266/lot-f24b3631-0273-48ec-9e03-a92300ed5b62

and a nice Falcon

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0100/lot-76cf0a88-850b-47da-9c3d-a92800e5c786


----------



## Chris S (26 Jul 2018)

A 1925 Raleigh with a £10 starting bid:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-LOVELY...303423?hash=item2f1eece0bf:g:zj8AAOSwFy5bWgpa


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jul 2018)

Chris S said:


> A 1925 Raleigh with a £10 starting bid:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-LOVELY...303423?hash=item2f1eece0bf:g:zj8AAOSwFy5bWgpa



That’s a beauty and my size too. Added to the watch list, but I guess it will go for a fairly hefty price.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Jul 2018)

Too big for most riders, may not go for as much as you think. A bike you can't actually ride isn't much use no matter how nice it is. Most potential buyers will take one look at that frame size and move on to something else.


----------



## nonowt (27 Jul 2018)

FAO: @Spokesmann !

Chris Barber team jersey (end this afternoon):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...393952?hash=item2f1e8372a0:g:BzcAAOSwKAJbSM1C

1940s? Sun Club in Lincoln currently £10:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=123267723213&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2018)

Tonight's finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...on-ex-holdsworth-pearl-white-small/1308163515

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-road-bike-10-speed-/1308122250

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-vintage-claude-butler-bike/1308095208

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-flying-scot-1952/1307962719

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/butterworth-classic-racing-bike-with-columbus-tubing/1307977916


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...on-ex-holdsworth-pearl-white-small/1308163515
> 
> ...


The green 10 speed is near me if anyone is interested ?

Ooh! Flying Scot . Shame about the pop rivets !


----------



## southcoast (30 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...on-ex-holdsworth-pearl-white-small/1308163515
> 
> ...



The Bob Donnington bike looks interesting. Surfing the web it appears he was the manager of the Holdsworth shop in Penge. See 1980
http://www.nkilgariff.com/Holdsworth.htm
http://theflyingwheel.blogspot.com/2016/

Dave Clark was the master builder in the holdsworth factory special model shop, also in Penge. Where all the special and one off bikes were made. See link https://lcc.org.uk/articles/roberts-cycles

So in the old tradition of shop built bikes and possibly made by a Master builder, wonder how many where made?
Assuming it’s the same Dave Clark of course, but seems to fit?


----------



## Alan O (30 Jul 2018)

southcoast said:


> Dave Clark was the master builder in the holdsworth factory special model shop, also in Penge. Where all the special and one off bikes were made. See link https://lcc.org.uk/articles/roberts-cycles
> 
> So in the old tradition of shop built bikes and possibly made by a Master builder, wonder how many where made?


Five?


----------



## Threevok (30 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Five?





Many were in bits and pieces though


----------



## southcoast (30 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Five?



Exceedingly rare then!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2018)

southcoast said:


> Exceedingly rare then!



i know if it was a bit more local i would be going to have a look at it


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2018)

Todays finds

got to love this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...simplex-rod-shift-fully-overhauled/1308658360

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/zeus-road-bike/1308636181 COLUMBUS GARA TUBING

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/concorde-purple-racer-/1308692395

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/reynolds-steel-road-bike/1308623216


----------



## nonowt (3 Aug 2018)

24 1/2" George Langstaff in Worcester. it's been cheaply turned into a fixie but still a bargain at £125. Nice Galli brake set:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...24.5-inch-frame-retro-racer-eroica/1307340240

this seller has some stunners (with low starting prices), 50's Ephgrave, '49 ladies Claud Butler frameset (with receipt!), lovely George Stratton, C. Bertrand w/Reynolds stem....:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/rock-troll/m.html?item=263853241013&hash=item3d6ee0f2b5:g:1LsAAOSwbrRbYup1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

someone needs to save this £10 (currenty) Mike Kowal in tamworth:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MIKE-KOWAL-GENTS-BIKE-FOR-RESTORATION/362403155013?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

if I had deeper pockets and I was closer the Wolverhampton I'd be all over this 26" lugless Mercian (still more than a fair price at £500, I think):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MERCIAN-LUGLESS-1980S-CLASSIC-ROAD-BIKE/232870744964?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (3 Aug 2018)

Nice Mike Kowal / Autostrada under the stuff that's beed bolted onto it


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Nice Mike Kowal / Autostrada under the stuff that's beed bolted onto it



and not too far away either


----------



## midlife (3 Aug 2018)

Mike Kowal 

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Kowal_Mike.htm


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2018)

One for @woodbutcher https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Look-KG2..._from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=10|7000|3000&rt=nc

oh it's local to me as well


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One for @woodbutcher https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Look-KG241-Vintage-Carbon-Road-Bike-Campagnolo-Gears-54cm-Original/183360433686?hash=item2ab1222e16:g:hRkAAOSwzDBbFqC0&_fsrp=1&_sop=7&_pgn=2&_nkw=bike&_sacat=0&_from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=10|7000|3000&rt=nc
> 
> oh it's local to me as well


Now l know this sounds potty after all the messing around so far on the 243 neuron but amazingly l have managed buy it, that is to say l have paid for it but it hasn't arrived yet. I will be sure to overload you with photographs when l eventually get my sticky fingers on it. I haven't posted anything re the negotiations thus far because l didn't want to "jinx" it. Thanks for the info on the carbon version tho' you never know l might yet be tempted to raid my piggy bank


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Now l know this sounds potty after all the messing around so far on the 243 neuron but amazingly l have managed buy it, that is to say l have paid for it but it hasn't arrived yet. I will be sure to overload you with photographs when l eventually get my sticky fingers on it. I haven't posted anything re the negotiations thus far because l didn't want to "jinx" it. Thanks for the info on the carbon version tho' you never know l might yet be tempted to raid my piggy bank



oooh that sounds like a whole story


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> oooh that sounds like a whole story


It sure is, and part of it is the problem of understanding the subtleties of three languages, ie. English ,French and German (the bike is in Berlin) but hey, nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2018)

Thoughts
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-..._from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000|10&rt=nc


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thoughts
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-American-Roadmaster-CR2X/223089866941?hash=item33f13138bd:g:SMkAAOSwfk9bZxU3&_fsrp=1&_sop=7&_pgn=3&_nkw=bike&_sacat=0&_from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000|10&rt=nc


First thought: WTF? 
Second thought: Wellingborough? Not yours is it?
Third thought: nope, that's it!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> First thought: WTF?
> Second thought: Wellingborough? Not yours is it?
> Third thought: nope, that's it!



My first thought's were the same as your's
Second thought was it's the kinda thing i could imagine @Drago riding around on quite happily 
Alas it's not mine ........... yet


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Aug 2018)

The problem is that it takes up the space of three actual bikes, which ones would you sacrifice?


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thoughts
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-American-Roadmaster-CR2X/223089866941?hash=item33f13138bd:g:SMkAAOSwfk9bZxU3&_fsrp=1&_sop=7&_pgn=3&_nkw=bike&_sacat=0&_from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000|10&rt=nc


Its strange in that when l saw the photograph l had the feeling that it was an attempt to make a futuristic bike which could have been done in the 1960/70's but it is actually only 25 years old and kind of quaint . l like it but l wonder what the reserve might be ? Offer it a good home Mr. B


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> The problem is that it takes up the space of three actual bikes, which ones would you sacrifice?



Now that is a tough question , quick answer would be Fridge freezer , garden table & chairs and the lawn mower 



midlife said:


> Mike Kowal
> 
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Kowal_Mike.htm



I keep looking at this classic and noticing new things like the Sachs Torpedo Gearing , hub front brake , no rear brake , facility to run canti's etc etc need to make my mind up soon re bidding on it


----------



## southcoast (6 Aug 2018)

You know you want it lol and a road test report would be interesting.


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My first thought's were the same as your's
> Second thought was it's the kinda thing i could imagine @Drago riding around on quite happily
> Alas it's not mine ........... yet


lol I know some people that would happily ride this around and it doesn't improve my opinion of it  
(Nathan Barley)


----------



## southcoast (6 Aug 2018)

This looks interesting, only one bid so far and not listed very well.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...ZhNx&_sacat=7294&_nkw=vintage&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2018)

southcoast said:


> This looks interesting, only one bid so far and not listed very well.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-racing-bike/153126789201?hash=item23a7116051:gtoAAOSw~OhbZhNx&_sacat=7294&_nkw=vintage&_from=R40&rt=nc



TA chainset looks nice. Bertin frames went from the very mundane to the very nice, rather Like Bianchi (and Raleigh lol). Just have to work out where in the pecking order it is....


----------



## southcoast (6 Aug 2018)

Wasn’t there some link between Bertin and Ron Kitchen?


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2018)

southcoast said:


> Wasn’t there some link between Bertin and Ron Kitchen?



Yup, well spotted 

https://bertinclassiccycles.wordpress.com/tag/ron-kitching/







Bertin on the left, Ron on the right.


----------



## nonowt (7 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Yup, well spotted
> 
> https://bertinclassiccycles.wordpress.com/tag/ron-kitching/
> 
> ...



not forgetting the incredible Eileen Sheridan in the middle.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2018)

nonowt said:


> not forgetting the incredible Eileen Sheridan in the middle.



When ever my parents are re living there cycling youth Eileen Sheridan's name always get mentioned , dad quite proudly mentions about the numerous times she would just glide past him and say good evening " david" as she left him eating her dust


----------



## nonowt (7 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> When ever my parents are re living there cycling youth Eileen Sheridan's name always get mentioned , dad quite proudly mentions about the numerous times she would just glide past him and say good evening " david" as she left him eating her dust



this podcast interview is worth 30 minutes of anyone's time:

https://thebikeshow.net/eileen-sheridan-the-mighty-atom/

in other news: the Mike Kowal went for a tenner - was it you?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2018)

nonowt said:


> this podcast interview is worth 30 minutes of anyone's time:
> 
> https://thebikeshow.net/eileen-sheridan-the-mighty-atom/
> 
> in other news: the Mike Kowal went for a tenner - was it you?



No i decided against it with 5 minute's then kicked myself when i saw it went for £10 , oh well off later on to look at Saracen that's within walking distance


----------



## Boopop (8 Aug 2018)

Anyone able to identify this? Looking to get my first "vintage" bike and wondering if this would fit the bill. 531 Reynolds peaks my interest.

Link here


----------



## Oldfentiger (8 Aug 2018)

If it’s the right size for you (it looks a big ‘un), I would say it’s worth all of the BIN price.


----------



## midlife (8 Aug 2018)

Nice Dawes, Galaxy variant I would guess with nice seat stays, Haden Lugs, extra points on front dropouts for a front rack


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> If it’s the right size for you (it looks a big ‘un), I would say it’s worth all of the BIN price.



i second that


----------



## Boopop (9 Aug 2018)

Any idea what year it might be? My dad lives very close to where the Eroica festival is held in Derbyshire and whichever bike I buy would have to be eligible for that. Thanks


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Aug 2018)

I’m not clued up on Dawes, but for Eroica it needs to be steel, have external brake cables on handlebar, downtube shifters, and pre 1987. This bike ticks all those boxes.
531 tubing, Suntour derailleurs, alloy wheels with nice high flange hubs etc.
Cheap at 50 quid in my opinion, so don’t dither too long.


----------



## nonowt (9 Aug 2018)

Looks like a c1984 Dawes Galaxy in Indiana Red with original spec. Interesting that it still has 27" rims with high-flange hubs and over the bb cable routing that far into the 80's.

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Dawes catalogue 1984 (V-CC Library).pdf

50 quid is definitely a good price. My only concern would be what might be happening to the frame under that clamp-on lock carrying thing and whether that mossy stem was stuck. Worth the risk, I think.


----------



## Boopop (9 Aug 2018)

Thanks for the help all. I am rather tempted by it, struggling to decide. I've messaged him about measuring the BB to seatpost clamp and also whether he knows what's going on on the other side of the lock carrier.


----------



## Boopop (9 Aug 2018)

Got it for £35. Shame it'll cost me £21 to get there. Any tips on where to start on restoring it? Other than the handlebar tape and a wash mind, that'll be easy


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Aug 2018)

Boopop said:


> Got it for £35. Shame it'll cost me £21 to get there. Any tips on where to start on restoring it? Other than the handlebar tape and a wash mind, that'll be easy


Nice one
I'd give it a dust, and check the wheels sre round. If so, I'd stick some tyres and tubes on and let it tell you what it needs.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2018)

Boopop said:


> Got it for £35. Shame it'll cost me £21 to get there. Any tips on where to start on restoring it? Other than the handlebar tape and a wash mind, that'll be easy



As others say give it wipe down , blow the tyres up , remove the clutter and ride it and like @gaijintendo says the bike will tell you what it needs to a degree .
I would start at making it safe to ride ie cables , tyres if needed and then work your way around it cleaning and greasing all the bearings and go from there and well done


----------



## nonowt (10 Aug 2018)

This is nice - a 2001 Clements badged Italian built winter trainer in Norfork:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ernie-Cl...761862?hash=item41e976f646:g:8nQAAOSwat5baFpr


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2018)

Now if i was nearer to Norwich i would be all over this 531 Pug at £50 !!!!

https://en.shpock.com/i/W21tpHSB-kIaE8pG/


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2018)

Some of today's finds

a nice looking crackendale might be on 650 wheels though https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/cannondale-racer-bike-r700/1309951114

a very nice rare beast https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1956-la-queree-retro-road-racing-bicycle/1273056116

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-tandem-bike-jagrose-1952/1309602678

one for @woodbutcher https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-olmo/1309905124


https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bsa-vintage-old-school-road-bike-/1309786969


----------



## nonowt (13 Aug 2018)

Holdsworth and Allin job lot in Chichester. The Allin is lovely but is in a sorry state:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...m=302842858954&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Some of today's finds
> 
> a nice looking crackendale might be on 650 wheels though https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/cannondale-racer-bike-r700/1309951114
> 
> ...


Oh no ! not more temptation l am awaiting the delivery of the Look 243 any day now and l have an option on the Vitus  and lve just seen this Torpado
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/323384477983?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh no ! not more temptation l am awaiting the delivery of the Look 243 any day now and l have an option on the Vitus  and lve just seen this Torpado
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/323384477983?ul_noapp=true



That is nice and deserves to be ridden


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That is nice and deserves to be ridden


You are not helping Mr B.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> You are not helping Mr B.



Well come on it really deserves to be ridden at least once in 2018


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2018)

In another idle moment saw these and thought l would share, so many deserving causes https://www.ebay.fr/itm/VELO-DE-COU...836230?hash=item3fa5eee406:g:nxoAAOSwr~lYpMGm


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> In another idle moment saw these and thought l would share, so many deserving causes https://www.ebay.fr/itm/VELO-DE-COU...836230?hash=item3fa5eee406:g:nxoAAOSwr~lYpMGm



you lowering your sights ?? @woodbutcher


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> you lowering your sights ?? @woodbutcher


You have a point, l dunno why l just thought l would see if there are any bargains to be had on Frog eBay.


----------



## Chris S (15 Aug 2018)

A New Hudson for sale in Dudley with a £20 starting bid. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...621813?hash=item4d7a512bf5:g:cYAAAOSwD11bc9WP
The paint doesn't look original.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2018)

Nice old BSA 

https://en.shpock.com/i/W3QdfBktbAo4IpBV/


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2018)

today's haul

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ord-race-bike-classic-lightweight-/1310426518 worth it for the calipers and stem alone

nice pro am and a fair price https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-road-bike-/1309920701

this could be Tange tubed https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/western-flyer-old-road-bike/1310423788

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/yvars-vintage-racing-bike-/1310403973


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> today's haul
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ord-race-bike-classic-lightweight-/1310426518 worth it for the calipers and stem alone
> 
> ...


Damn , if l hadn't just splashed out on my recent buys l would have that Bottecchia in a heartbeat and worry about shipping later


----------



## nonowt (17 Aug 2018)

This is intriguing:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...577388?hash=item5911413cac:g:76UAAOSwGL1bcWSZ

A tiny bit of research suggests it could a 1968 Carlton/Raleigh Mark I Professional _or _then again it could something completely different... either nice frame with a mix of nice parts. Probably resprayed by Jack Taylor at some point.

a "Raleigh Condor" £30 in Sidmouth:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-condor-12-speed-pushbike/1310414611


----------



## midlife (17 Aug 2018)

Unusual seat stays for Carlton they usually went for a wrap round that didn't quite meet in the middle, Flyer style.


----------



## Specialeyes (17 Aug 2018)

For those on TheSaleRoom.com or near Leyland in Lancashire, there's a very nice looking AS Gillott _listed as a Raleigh_ (with an estimate of £10-£20!) here

There's a very nice Claud Butler 3 lots earlier (£20-£40 est) and an equally nice Mercian 2 lots later.

If I was up that way for work I'd be keeping schtum and bidding on all 3


----------



## nonowt (17 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Unusual seat stays for Carlton they usually went for a wrap round that didn't quite meet in the middle, Flyer style.



True - there's a big chance that I'm wrong! My research was pretty cursory and basically involved googling "Nervex lugs Zeus dropouts" and one of the things that cropped up was a Carlton Professional and the frame number (C2763) would fit as a 1968 Carlton build according to this: 
http://threespeedhub.com/raleigh-professional-1972-mark-iv/

other Raleigh/Carlton possibilities would be an International or a Competition. But it could be something completely different...


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Aug 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> For those on TheSaleRoom.com or near Leyland in Lancashire, there's a very nice looking AS Gillott _listed as a Raleigh_ (with an estimate of £10-£20!) here
> 
> There's a very nice Claud Butler 3 lots earlier (£20-£40 est) and an equally nice Mercian 2 lots later.
> 
> If I was up that way for work I'd be keeping schtum and bidding on all 3


@PaulSB 

?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> For those on TheSaleRoom.com or near Leyland in Lancashire, there's a very nice looking AS Gillott _listed as a Raleigh_ (with an estimate of £10-£20!) here
> 
> There's a very nice Claud Butler 3 lots earlier (£20-£40 est) and an equally nice Mercian 2 lots later.
> 
> If I was up that way for work I'd be keeping schtum and bidding on all 3



i have been trying to work out how i can have a day out to attend the auction but so far i have failed


----------



## midlife (17 Aug 2018)

nonowt said:


> True - there's a big chance that I'm wrong! My research was pretty cursory and basically involved googling "Nervex lugs Zeus dropouts" and one of the things that cropped up was a Carlton Professional and the frame number (C2763) would fit as a 1968 Carlton build according to this:
> http://threespeedhub.com/raleigh-professional-1972-mark-iv/
> 
> other Raleigh/Carlton possibilities would be an International or a Competition. But it could be something completely different...



Yep, the frame number did strike me as being Carlton, the problem with this era (and before) is that you could ask for changes to be made to the frame so it didn't exactly match the brochure. Nice though


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> @PaulSB
> 
> ?



That's good of you to point this out . Thank you


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Aug 2018)

Tempted when up that way to check that place myself.

As to the "prices" quoted - aren't they just starting prices for bidding?

I had a look at the records of past sold prices and "hammer" prices often seemed a fair bit higher on quality stuff.

Though not insanely so.


----------



## Specialeyes (18 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Tempted when up that way to check that place myself.
> 
> As to the "prices" quoted - aren't they just starting prices for bidding?
> 
> ...



The "prices" are just auctioneer's estimates and, as the Gillott demonstrates, very often the auctioneer knows little about vintage bikes! The bidding will probably start lower but go higher than the estimates.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2018)

Today's find 

https://en.shpock.com/i/W3fx1Ux_IktmGkN9/


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> today's haul
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ord-race-bike-classic-lightweight-/1310426518 worth it for the calipers and stem alone
> 
> ...


I like that pro am, whereabouts is it?


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Aug 2018)

A very tidy Dawes Imperial here.
Bit more than I'd be happy to pay but v.tidy


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I like that pro am, whereabouts is it?



Paddock wood in Kent


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> A very tidy Dawes Imperial here.
> Bit more than I'd be happy to pay but v.tidy
> View attachment 425764



I have been offered one of these but have no other details


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2018)

By the early 80's the imperial was Dawes top road bike, ignoring the Galaxy.

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/library/index.php?action=asearch&searchtext=D&items=96

Its in the 1984 catalogue on Vcc above.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2018)

Local e bay sale https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Paddock wood in Kent


hmm shame, that's miles away



biggs682 said:


> Local e bay sale https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Hand-Built-Reynolds-531-L-Eroica-Road-Bike-Full-Campagnolo-Nuovo-Record/362416596985?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I like that too! A wee bit small but very nice!


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Aug 2018)

Type 8804 frame https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...m=163195631672&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## DCLane (20 Aug 2018)

Large size Woodrup frameset for £1 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...s-blue-with-chrome-yellow-decals/223109187548


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Aug 2018)

DCLane said:


> Large size Woodrup frameset for £1 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...s-blue-with-chrome-yellow-decals/223109187548
> 
> View attachment 426035


I didn't see that when I went right through the frames yesterday, is it newly listed?


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2018)

DCLane said:


> Large size Woodrup frameset for £1 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...s-blue-with-chrome-yellow-decals/223109187548
> 
> View attachment 426035



Interesting frame, the half chamfered and pointy ends to the seat and chain stays are very 70's Holdsworth..

Holdsworth Chronometro







Ebay frame


----------



## DCLane (20 Aug 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I didn't see that when I went right through the frames yesterday, is it newly listed?



It popped up under 'bikes' in my local search, not 'frames'.


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Interesting frame, the half chamfered and pointy ends to the seat and chain stays are very 70's Holdsworth..
> 
> Holdsworth Chronometro
> 
> ...


good detective work!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2018)

one for @midlife to drool over https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-V...618936?hash=item41eaf24038:g:48IAAOSwky1beqDQ


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Interesting frame, the half chamfered and pointy ends to the seat and chain stays are very 70's Holdsworth..
> 
> Holdsworth Chronometro
> 
> ...



well its a Woodrup 

"Kevin Sayles Most definately a Woodrup. It has our signature 'chunky' seat stay top treatment we called DH tops after the late former UK Pro champion Danny Horton. and yes we used to crimp the stay tips that way when the tubing wasn't heat treated. I'd say mid to late 70s "


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife to drool over https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-V...618936?hash=item41eaf24038:g:48IAAOSwky1beqDQ



Falcon Super Pro if memory serves . On my watch list now. Thanks


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> well its a Woodrup
> 
> "Kevin Sayles Most definately a Woodrup. It has our signature 'chunky' seat stay top treatment we called DH tops after the late former UK Pro champion Danny Horton. and yes we used to crimp the stay tips that way when the tubing wasn't heat treated. I'd say mid to late 70s "



Every day a school day . Did you contact Kevin?


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

From memory I remember the chunky seat stay cluster from their track frames as was the style back then for a stiff rear end lol

Road frames too


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Falcon Super Pro if memory serves . On my watch list now. Thanks


Now that's a beauty, is that a good price or is he asking a bit over the odds there? I see he'll take an offer (I'm not gonna nick this from you Sean, just academic interest )



midlife said:


> Every day a school day . Did you contact Kevin?


I've never noticed how the ends differ so much, so I spent a fair few minutes looking at other frames


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Now that's a beauty, is that a good price or is he asking a bit over the odds there? I see he'll take an offer (I'm not gonna nick this from you Sean, just academic interest )
> 
> I've never noticed how the ends differ so much, so I spent a fair few minutes looking at other frames



Nice Falcon for sure and rare nowadays, not bidding just watching as I have a few pot boilers. At the upper end of the price bracket. 

Frame details are fascinating, Here's a Holdsworth Special seat cluster, quite like the Woodrup but not the same..


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Every day a school day . Did you contact Kevin?



Yeh via good ol' Facebook he has been really helpful about R.E.W Reynolds as it seems Woodrup built quite a few for them over the years .


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Now that's a beauty, is that a good price or is he asking a bit over the odds there? I see he'll take an offer (I'm not gonna nick this from you Sean, just academic interest )
> 
> I've never noticed how the ends differ so much, so I spent a fair few minutes looking at other frames



It's amazing how much stuff we just don't notice till someone else points it out to you


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

Note to self to join Facebook Lol. Been looking at a set of his forks with a strange number ending in z stamped on them!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Note to self to join Facebook Lol. Been looking at a set of his forks with a strange number ending in z stamped on them!



It's worth it just for some brain and experience picking


----------



## southcoast (21 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> one for @midlife to drool over https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-V...618936?hash=item41eaf24038:g:48IAAOSwky1beqDQ



There is later Coventry Eagle bike on eBay. Which could probably be regarded as a spiritual successor to the Falcon and Clements Super Pro’s. Made about the time that Barry Hoban was running the factory in Wales?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coventry...m-Built-In-1986-Great-Condition-/302799945379


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2018)

southcoast said:


> There is later Coventry Eagle bike on eBay. Which could probably be regarded as a spiritual successor to the Falcon and Clements Super Pro’s. Made about the time that Barry Hoban was running the factory in Wales?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coventry...m-Built-In-1986-Great-Condition-/302799945379



Could be non original forks as Reynolds label clearly says 531 forks yet forks are tange labeled ??


----------



## southcoast (21 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Could be non original forks as Reynolds label clearly says 531 forks yet forks are tange labeled ??



The earlier Clements Super pro came with Tange forks. They they may be original? See link

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=131567&start=45


----------



## Poacher (21 Aug 2018)

DCLane said:


> Large size Woodrup frameset for £1 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...s-blue-with-chrome-yellow-decals/223109187548


Same seller has a more recent and slightly smaller Woodrup frame in stainless - maybe a teensy bit too recent for this part of the forum(?), but very nice!


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

Poacher said:


> Same seller has a more recent and slightly smaller Woodrup frame in stainless - maybe a teensy bit too recent for this part of the forum(?), but very nice!



Is that the red one with polished lugs and the odd Viner Decal.? Stamped KS under the BB so one of Kevin Sayles finest ?


----------



## Poacher (22 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Is that the red one with polished lugs and the odd Viner Decal.? Stamped KS under the BB so one of Kevin Sayles finest ?


The very same!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2018)

Inspired by @woodbutcher recent find i do like the look of this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Look-251...0f5e739:g:isYAAOSwjnpbeYiq&LH_ItemCondition=4


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Aug 2018)

Nice one Mr B. l guess its carbon late 1990's ?


----------



## Alan O (22 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Inspired by @woodbutcher recent find i do like the look of this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Look-251-Road-Bike/263888168761?hash=item3d70f5e739:g:isYAAOSwjnpbeYiq&LH_ItemCondition=4


While I understand it for cheap bikes, it surprises me that sellers of relatively expensive bikes aren't prepared to pack and ship them - insisting on local collection only greatly reduces their chance of a sale.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2018)

Alan O said:


> While I understand it for cheap bikes, it surprises me that sellers of relatively expensive bikes aren't prepared to pack and ship them - insisting on local collection only greatly reduces their chance of a sale.



Carriage can add £30 to the selling price so makes it more expensive but yes it does open the market


----------



## Alan O (22 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Carriage can add £30 to the selling price so makes it more expensive but yes it does open the market


Yes, and I also see plenty sold by auction rather than fixed price, or "make me an offer" - and even, say, a subsidized £20 shipping charge would surely attract higher bids.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2018)

Apart from @midlife any Falcon fans look away now

https://en.shpock.com/i/W2MC4AfFag24fk_S/

i actually like it


----------



## midlife (24 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Apart from @midlife any Falcon fans look away now
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/W2MC4AfFag24fk_S/
> 
> i actually like it



Lot of bike for the money with the Arabesque


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Lot of bike for the money with the Arabesque



Wheels don't look original but otherwise looks good


----------



## midlife (24 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Wheels don't look original but otherwise looks good



The advert says wheels are not original but there again it has flat seat stay end caps and chrome which puts it above the Majorca I remember lol


----------



## BSAMase (25 Aug 2018)

Im going to have to look at selling my 1910-1920 bsa pathracer and wanted thoughts on what its worth please. the wife thinks not alot I think higher as you cant buy them everyday heres some pics


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2018)

A few from today's looking


another nice Falcon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...4bcbdbe:g:fcgAAOSw8b9bfali&LH_ItemCondition=4 

a nice Allin https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...quot-frame-in-need-of-restoration./1310934991


----------



## midlife (26 Aug 2018)

DCLane said:


> Large size Woodrup frameset for £1 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...s-blue-with-chrome-yellow-decals/223109187548
> 
> View attachment 426035



Now mine apparently  Woodrup and 70's so had no choice really.

I had an awful feeling that it might have ended up as an lfgss fixie!


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Now mine apparently  Woodrup and 70's so had no choice really.
> 
> I had an awful feeling that it might have ended up as an lfgss fixie!


Watched it all the way to the end - I think you got that for a good price!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Now mine apparently  Woodrup and 70's so had no choice really.
> 
> I had an awful feeling that it might have ended up as an lfgss fixie!



And to think I nearly had a bid at the end , well done @midlife


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2018)

@woodbutcher is selling his collection or will he be buying another one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401577033990?ul_noapp=true ?


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher is selling his collection or will he be buying another one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401577033990?ul_noapp=true ?



Blimey - quite a collection. Should keep someone busy for a while.


----------



## nonowt (30 Aug 2018)

Just spotted this rare East London beast:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173491472757

It looks to be a 1940s Daycock (http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/daycock-clarke-builders.html) with some pretty rare parts (and the stem the wrong way round!). Not my size and no room in the cellar but still tempted. Ends in 4 hours!


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Aug 2018)

Raleigh race frameset (type 8904 maybe?) dripping with campag stuff https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...m=153151658496&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Small and in need of a bit of tlc but looks very interesting -- only 12 hours to go on it


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2018)

Today's finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-triathlon-racing-bike/1312088797

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-koga-miyata-excerciser-racing-bike.-rare-90s/1311085342

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-rare-scott-waimea-time-trial-triathlon-bike./1307818881

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-hercules-hustler-raleigh-/1311997598

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...r-great-advertising-display-piece-/1311954502

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-reynolds-531-road-bike/1311917262


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Sep 2018)

A couple of finds from last night. I really like the first one and am quite tempted but I'm working today and i bet it'll be gone by tmoz. 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...me-80s-vintage-reynolds-653-tubing/1312148608
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-road-bike-in-immaculate-condition/1312144100
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-road-bike/1312135671


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Sep 2018)

This Harry Hall looks rather nice.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302860796219


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> A couple of finds from last night. I really like the first one and am quite tempted but I'm working today and i bet it'll be gone by tmoz.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...me-80s-vintage-reynolds-653-tubing/1312148608
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-road-bike-in-immaculate-condition/1312144100
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-road-bike/1312135671



Nice Venom


----------



## Chris S (1 Sep 2018)

A vintage Raleigh in Smethwick with an £80 starting bid. It's got a quadrant shifter and seems to have drum brakes.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-bike/323424438290?hash=item4b4d994812:g:9bYAAOSwYxdbioxe


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Nice Venom



And still available @mikeymustard


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Sep 2018)

Chris S said:


> A vintage Raleigh in Smethwick with an £80 starting bid. It's got a quadrant shifter and seems to have drum brakes.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-bike/323424438290?hash=item4b4d994812:g:9bYAAOSwYxdbioxe



Appropriate saddle for a bike in the shadow of the Brooks factory


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Nice Venom



Looks a real bargain for a well-kept 1-owner machine. I'm sure an equivalent new custom one would cost the asking price with a zero on the end, so you'd only be paying 10p in the pound. A top quality Reynolds for the price of a new BSO.


----------



## Chris S (2 Sep 2018)

A Sunbeam in Sutton Coldfield with a starting bid of £23. It's got an unusual rear brake.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bicycle/323425713078?hash=item4b4dacbbb6:g:1zgAAOSwRXRbcaNW


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And still available @mikeymustard


I messaged the owner when I came in from work last night, I'm off to see it now!


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher is selling his collection or will he be buying another one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401577033990?ul_noapp=true ?


l thought l was nuts but this guy is the real deal !! If he won't split the collection how on earth is he going to find someone with £17,500 to throw around ?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I messaged the owner when I came in from work last night, I'm off to see it now!



i asked if he would meet me half way ......


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

Looks big and very clean https://en.shpock.com/i/W4qDzrNquFPwBlIp/


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I messaged the owner when I came in from work last night, I'm off to see it now!



So did you bring it home ?


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> So did you bring it home ?


how could I not? It's so pretty


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> how could I not? It's so pretty
> View attachment 428194
> 
> View attachment 428195
> ...



Enjoy and I don't blame you either sorely tempted myself


----------



## midlife (4 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> Large size Woodrup frameset for £1 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...s-blue-with-chrome-yellow-decals/223109187548
> 
> View attachment 426035



Paid for and awaiting delivery which is 5 days late and the parcel force tracking number isn't recognised by parcel force....


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Paid for and awaiting delivery which is 5 days late and the parcel force tracking number isn't recognised by parcel force....


boo, nothing worse than waiting for a parcel!


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Sep 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> l thought l was nuts but this guy is the real deal !! If he won't split the collection how on earth is he going to find someone with £17,500 to throw around ?








How similar is that?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Paid for and awaiting delivery which is 5 days late and the parcel force tracking number isn't recognised by parcel force....



Have faith


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Paid for and awaiting delivery which is 5 days late and the parcel force tracking number isn't recognised by parcel force....


Todays the day with luck , fingers crossed !


----------



## midlife (5 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Have faith





woodbutcher said:


> Todays the day with luck , fingers crossed !



Big box arrived


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Sep 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 428577
> 
> 
> How similar is that?



Brilliant!


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Big box arrived


Photos when you get the chance


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Big box arrived



Was it packed to survive a nuclear device ?


----------



## midlife (5 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Was it packed to survive a nuclear device ?



Quite a stout box but a lot of movement inside, peeked inside the lid and had to stow it in the garage.

Not the nuclear war surviving / tardigrade / cock roach bombproof like yours


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2018)

A vintage Saba road bike in Wakefield, currently £84: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Saba-Road-Bike/173508773907


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> A vintage Saba road bike in Wakefield, currently £84: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Saba-Road-Bike/173508773907
> 
> View attachment 428720



don't let @midlife see that


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Sep 2018)

I see an opportunity for some online gambling....in the form of a sweepstake ! Entry, one of Her Majesty's pound coin tokens per estimate of final price .
IOU's not allowed and all proceeds to be spent by the winner on bike related object


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> don't let @midlife see that



I'm pretending it's a bit small


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> I'm pretending it's a bit small



i'm pretending it's too far away


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> I'm pretending it's a bit small





biggs682 said:


> I'm pretending it's too far away


I'm pretending I'm an avocado. Gosh, isn't this fun!

Besides, buying that venom t'other day has put me on S-1


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i'm pretending it's too far away





midlife said:


> I'm pretending it's a bit small



I'm pretending it's not down the road from me. Too many bikes and no storage space. Even in my 'secret' storage SWMBO doesn't know about


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2018)

For those cc'ers who are to Cumbria

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## nonowt (7 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> For those cc'ers who are to Cumbria
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link



nice.

following on from that - anyone near Whitchurch (Shropshire)? A stunning Bates and a Roberts, amongst a few others here:

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...s/trevanion-and-dean/catalogue-id-trevan10041


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> For those cc'ers who are to Cumbria
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


absolute bargain!


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> nice.
> 
> following on from that - anyone near Whitchurch (Shropshire)? A stunning Bates and a Roberts, amongst a few others here:
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/trevanion-and-dean/catalogue-id-trevan10041?searchTerm=bicycle&whereToSearch=/en-gb/auction-catalogues/trevanion-and-dean/catalogue-id-trevan10041


mmm burgundy and cream, probably my all time fave colour combo!


----------



## Alan O (7 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> nice.
> 
> following on from that - anyone near Whitchurch (Shropshire)? A stunning Bates and a Roberts, amongst a few others here:
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/trevanion-and-dean/catalogue-id-trevan10041?searchTerm=bicycle&whereToSearch=/en-gb/auction-catalogues/trevanion-and-dean/catalogue-id-trevan10041


Ooh, I love the look of that Bates.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Ooh, I love the look of that Bates.



prefer the Saxon


----------



## Alan O (7 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> nice.
> 
> following on from that - anyone near Whitchurch (Shropshire)? A stunning Bates and a Roberts, amongst a few others here:
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/trevanion-and-dean/catalogue-id-trevan10041?searchTerm=bicycle&whereToSearch=/en-gb/auction-catalogues/trevanion-and-dean/catalogue-id-trevan10041


Just noticed that the Saxon, the Bates, the Claud and the Roberts all have Brooks Swallow saddles - they're quite desirable on their own.


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Just noticed that the Saxon, the Bates, the Claude and the Roberts all have Brooks Swallow saddles - they're quite desirable on their own.


So they have, must've come from the same person, though they're markedly different sizes?
Just noticed the Duopar derailleur on the Claud too, that must be worth the auctioneer's estimate alone


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Sep 2018)

A JF Wilson in need of some love here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...m=263923738714&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Sep 2018)

And a 531c Orbit from the same seller https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...m=263925661249&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2018)

Some finds 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-racing-bike/1313229989

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/specialized-s-works-road-bike-/1313560899

https://en.shpock.com/i/Wvx22FIlnBooV-Ya/


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Some finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-racing-bike/1313229989
> 
> ...


top one looks nice, not sure if even an 18 speed S Works could exactly be called vintage but a bargain all the same


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Sep 2018)

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ri...rentrq:d3739ab31650aa4907263f8dfff9a944|iid:1 nice bike made even more valuable by the arty photography


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2018)

Poorly-described 531 frame and forks ladies bike for £20 start in Bradford:


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> Poorly-described 531 frame and forks ladies bike for £20 start in Bradford:
> 
> View attachment 429872



Make a nice donor bike that would


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2018)

Trying to figure out what that ladies bike is with the oversize seat stay caps.... Wonder if it is a Classic?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2018)

This has to be a bargain 

https://en.shpock.com/i/W5qYYoS9Bmd...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer

ideal for @DCLane


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This has to be a bargain
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/W5qYYoS9Bmd...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer
> 
> ideal for @DCLane



Don't send me links to bikes.
I don't need any more bikes.
.
.
.
.
Oooh ... shiny! 
Thinks "I wonder if it'll still be on sale when I'm in Manchester on Monday"


----------



## southcoast (15 Sep 2018)

Old Falcon on eBay 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-R...228026?hash=item5b4c3f1afa:g:550AAOSwv3lbjCkw


----------



## midlife (16 Sep 2018)

Lots of stuff for £200....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOB-LOT-...662381?hash=item3b19b991ed:g:rK0AAOSw0c9bg-xZ


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Lots of stuff for £200....
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOB-LOT-...662381?hash=item3b19b991ed:g:rK0AAOSw0c9bg-xZ



Ooh nice and reasonably close but no way I could fit them all in


----------



## Alan O (16 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Ooh nice and reasonably close but no way I could fit them all in


I was thinking it's a bit too far from me... and I don't really want a divorce anyway.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2018)

A couple for today 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/brevatto-reynolds-653-framed-bike-/1314141079

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/nice-racing-bike/1314140637


----------



## nonowt (17 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple for today
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/brevatto-reynolds-653-framed-bike-/1314141079
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/nice-racing-bike/1314140637



The Partick lo-pro looks in great condition.

That Nigel Dean is less than 2 minutes walk from my house! 

Not wanting to cast aspersions on a near neighbour but I always think 'nicked' when a bike with its brand name stuck on the down tube in big letters is listed cheaply as "racing bike" or "man's bike." Especially on gumtree.

Nice bike though!


----------



## nonowt (18 Sep 2018)

Sorry looking (60's?) Alan Shorter in Leytonstone:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALAN-SHO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Ken Ryall with homemade decals in Staines:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-vin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I think there's a decent bike somewhere under the bonkers homemade paint job on this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racing-b...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> Sorry looking (60's?) Alan Shorter in Leytonstone:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALAN-SHORTER-VINTAGE-RACING-CYCLE-FRAME/223147241708?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...



3 crackers there


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2018)

1910-1920 men's vintage bike in Huddersfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-VETERAN-GENTLEMANS-BICYCLE/273469923242


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2018)

A local seller has this cracker for sale 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.donald73/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

same seller has two nice old Ladies bikes as well 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WW2-Ladi...820576?hash=item2cdb6b9020:g:9Q4AAOSw6W9bnkcp

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...820887?hash=item2cdb6b9157:g:QksAAOSwSflbnkKJ


----------



## midlife (19 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A local seller has this cracker for sale
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.donald73/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
> 
> ...



Love the Aende


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Love the Aende



Thought you might do somehow , it is rather tasty to say the least


----------



## davidphilips (22 Sep 2018)

Interesting bike frames , notice one is titanium only 26 hours left and seem very cheap at present. Collection from Croydon.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/titanium...111729?hash=item3b1c6f1271:g:7W4AAOSwi1pboTVH


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2018)

Titanium Dyna Tech and an interesting moser Leader type road frame


----------



## Specialeyes (23 Sep 2018)

Erm, Raleigh Record Ace in 'as found ' condition (including the seat on backwards as far as I can tell), for a bargain price here:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...807438?hash=item3b1ca776ce:g:GPMAAOSw6kNbogMj


----------



## buzzy-beans (23 Sep 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> Erm, Raleigh Record Ace in 'as found ' condition (including the seat on backwards as far as I can tell), for a bargain price here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...807438?hash=item3b1ca776ce:g:GPMAAOSw6kNbogMj



Blimey a very large £3,000.00 doesn't sound like a bargain to me!!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Sep 2018)

The seller obviously has a sense of humour here....


----------



## Specialeyes (23 Sep 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The seller obviously has a sense of humour here....


That's very charitable - I always assume they're a money-grabbing idiot!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Sep 2018)

If you read the spiel that accompanies the listing, there's no way anyone could take it as a serious attempt to sell an old bike for £3k. The seller is just on some sort of wind up mission. Maybe eBay are doing a special "only pay when you sell" listing offer again?


----------



## Alan O (23 Sep 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> Blimey a very large £3,000.00 doesn't sound like a bargain to me!!


I certainly wouldn't pay that for a bike with the bell in the wrong place!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2018)

Bit of a mystery one here 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...951822?hash=item4d7d41e34e:g:GLMAAOSwWotbo~wa

Tyres are almost worth the asking price


----------



## midlife (23 Sep 2018)

Raleigh Carlton of some sort, the black arms to the cranks were popular on the Europa


----------



## buzzy-beans (23 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Bit of a mystery one here
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...951822?hash=item4d7d41e34e:g:GLMAAOSwWotbo~wa
> 
> Tyres are almost worth the asking price



Interestingly the black arms to the crank on this bike are exactly what @midlife is writing on his post immediately above.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2018)

Today's finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bicycle-1942/1314876157

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...tro-spares-or-repair-bike-classic-/1314871427


----------



## nonowt (25 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bicycle-1942/1314876157
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...tro-spares-or-repair-bike-classic-/1314871427



a lot of character in those two. The 4 speed Rudge in particular looks very tidy.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> a lot of character in those two. The 4 speed Rudge in particular looks very tidy.



My thought completely and not a bad price either


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Sep 2018)

A nice Harry Hall with Columbus tubes in Market Rasen with postage as an option for only £10.
Currently at £37.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/292734740956


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Sep 2018)

A Dave Marsh in Warwickshire with a starting bid of £55 or 'make an offer'
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352469922949


----------



## nonowt (26 Sep 2018)

Potential Projects!

I'd want to check this over before parting with cash but it's got a lot of lovely italian chrome: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332801378606?ul_noapp=true

This little Vic Lyons badged machine has seen a lot of use. Vic Lyons was a South London shop - maybe a Holdsworthy built frame?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Barn find Holdsworth in Huddersfield. Nice Simplex rod front shifter:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I think this Harry Perry has promise under the grime. Probably a bit over priced nice fastback seat stay though:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Ha...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Alan O (26 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> I'd want to check this over before parting with cash but it's got a lot of lovely italian chrome


The new Brooks saddle must be worth close to the asking price alone, and then it has Gatorskins which look in good condition.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2018)

Find of the day @Spokesmann 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-carlton-bicycle-frame-set/1315109257


----------



## nonowt (27 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Find of the day @Spokesmann
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-carlton-bicycle-frame-set/1315109257



very nice. Looks to need a clip type headset - so I'm guessing it could even be late '40s?


----------



## nonowt (27 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> The new Brooks saddle must be worth close to the asking price alone, and then it has Gatorskins which look in good condition.



now price dropped to £75ono! Too small for me and I've no room at the inn. I think you can see the remnants of a Columbus Aelle or Aelle R decal in the 4th picture.

Very tidy 19 1/2" Holdsworth Special in Doncaster with a £79 start (dropped from £129):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...507161?hash=item1a5f44ffd9:g:AIoAAOSwP7Nbi--d


----------



## Alan O (27 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> now price dropped to £75ono! Too small for me and I've no room at the inn


Wow, if it was anywhere near me it would definitely be sold now!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Sep 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> Erm, Raleigh Record Ace in 'as found ' condition (including the seat on backwards as far as I can tell), for a bargain price here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...807438?hash=item3b1ca776ce:g:GPMAAOSw6kNbogMj



Hmmm. At that price it’s a shame he hasn’t got two.


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2018)

Retro Harry Hall from 1981 in the wrong category: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Qu...y-gears-Good-Working-Order-c1981/292740278037


----------



## Alan O (28 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> Retro Harry Hall from 1981 in the wrong category: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Qu...y-gears-Good-Working-Order-c1981/292740278037
> 
> View attachment 431925


Unfortunately only a Quinn by name - it's from the era when the Japanese made bedsteads with the name on.


----------



## DCLane (28 Sep 2018)

XL-sized Martin (from Northamptonshire?) 531c-framed starting at 1p in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-steel-framed-racing-bike/223166399770


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> XL-sized Martin (from Northamptonshire?) 531c-framed starting at 1p in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-steel-framed-racing-bike/223166399770
> 
> View attachment 431995



That is big , I have never heard of a Martin from Northamptonshire


----------



## nonowt (28 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That is big , I have never heard of a Martin from Northamptonshire



Looks like a 25" or more likely 26" frame to me. Nice seat stay amd my size but alas I'm in West Yorkshire this weekend not next. Looks like the frames been resprayed and the decals could be a previous owners name? Big Martin as opposed to Martin Biggs?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2018)

nonowt said:


> Looks like a 25" or more likely 26" frame to me. Nice seat stay amd my size but alas I'm in West Yorkshire this weekend not next. Looks like the frames been resprayed and the decals could be a previous owners name? Big Martin as opposed to Martin Biggs?


@nonowt if you were bidding on it i am sure @DCLane would be happy to help re collection


----------



## DCLane (28 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @nonowt if you were bidding on it i would be happy to help re collection



Except it's in Bradford! That'd be me collecting


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> Except it's in Bradford! That'd be me collecting ;-)



Oh yeah


----------



## buzzy-beans (29 Sep 2018)

Something very different https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0191/lot-48aa7f0d-700d-4259-b33f-a966010b93e7


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> Something very different https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0191/lot-48aa7f0d-700d-4259-b33f-a966010b93e7



Can you imagine the gearing ?


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2018)

spotted a junior wiggins road bike for sale in warrington, I hope some poor kid hasn't been trying to ride it like that..

https://en.shpock.com/i/W5Yofj2ewQA9NB-s/

..


----------



## nonowt (30 Sep 2018)

Someone needs to save this 50s number in Sheffield. Oscar Egg lugs(?) Check out pics 4 and 5, GB brakes, swallow saddle - £20! Ends soon: 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273482137947

Nice late 70s mystery with BW panto on fork crown and seat stay (I've see these before but can't remember the builder): 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123395303138


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> spotted a junior wiggins road bike for sale in warrington, I hope some poor kid hasn't been trying to ride it like that..
> 
> https://en.shpock.com/i/W5Yofj2ewQA9NB-s/
> 
> ...


I didn't know Halfords sold Wiggins bikes!


----------



## roadrash (1 Oct 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I didn't know Halfords sold Wiggins bikes!



Actually, they do... ive seen forks the wrong way round before , but stem and handlebars


----------



## Soltydog (1 Oct 2018)

DCLane said:


> XL-sized Martin (from Northamptonshire?) 531c-framed starting at 1p in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-steel-framed-racing-bike/223166399770
> 
> View attachment 431995


Looks interesting, the right size & I'm in Bradford next weekend 

Seen this Raleigh Clubman £70 on marketplace, looks nice & tidy, 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/469960106847065


----------



## southcoast (1 Oct 2018)

So tempted to buy this one myself, but just haven’t got any more room at the moment.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/falcon-1...inal-condition-campagnolo-gears-/173564011824


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Oct 2018)

southcoast said:


> So tempted to buy this one myself, but just haven’t got any more room at the moment.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/falcon-1...inal-condition-campagnolo-gears-/173564011824



That's gorgeous and just up the road from where I live, shame the frame is too big for my short little legs!


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Someone needs to save this 50s number in Sheffield. Oscar Egg lugs(?) Check out pics 4 and 5, GB brakes, swallow saddle - £20! Ends soon:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273482137947



Is any CC member planning to bid? I'm half-tempted but only to save it from being stripped / turned into a fixie.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2018)

DCLane said:


> Is any CC member planning to bid? I'm half-tempted but only to save it from being stripped / turned into a fixie.



If it was nearer then yes i would


----------



## Poacher (1 Oct 2018)

southcoast said:


> So tempted to buy this one myself, but just haven’t got any more room at the moment.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/falcon-1...inal-condition-campagnolo-gears-/173564011824


Very nice, but have you seen the other bikes he has for sale? 
There's a 1936 Hetchins Brilliant, a 1938 Hetchins Brilliant *tandem*, a 1970 Hetchins Hellenic, and oh yes, a big Holdsworth 531c.
As you can imagine, the Hetchins bikes are expensive (but probably reasonable?); the Holdsworth is £250 Buy it now price.

To quote from the Hellenic description, "Hetchins hellenic 531 1970 massive history pack unrestored original mega rare. this is one of the jewels of my collection but i have decided to sell a few of my mega rare stuff to try and clear a chunk of mortgage (boring). most of what i have are large sizes 23 inches plus and
* i will be adding some on here over the next few weeks."* As the saying goes, watch this space! He's in Nottingham, too. Must resist, must resist.


----------



## southcoast (1 Oct 2018)

Poacher said:


> Very nice, but have you seen the other bikes he has for sale?
> There's a 1936 Hetchins Brilliant, a 1938 Hetchins Brilliant *tandem*, a 1970 Hetchins Hellenic, and oh yes, a big Holdsworth 531c.
> As you can imagine, the Hetchins bikes are expensive (but probably reasonable?); the Holdsworth is £250 Buy it now price.
> 
> ...



Yes he has some nice bikes for sale. Go on treat yourself you only live once. Lol


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Oct 2018)

southcoast said:


> Yes he has some nice bikes for sale. Go on treat yourself you only live once. Lol



The thing is, so long as you don't overpay for things in a bubble market, you would likely at least get your money back in future if you sold on, plus you can enjoy them whilst you own them. I get the impression that vintage steel prices are generally pretty low ATM, if you ignore some of the really cheeky chancers on eBay trying to flip stuff on for three times the going rate.
I know the stuff I buy is not at the exotic or super rare end of the spectrum, but I've got some outrageous secondhand bargains. I will choose nice old Reynolds steel framed stuff over plastic modern rubbish every day of the week.


----------



## nonowt (1 Oct 2018)

DCLane said:


> Is any CC member planning to bid? I'm half-tempted but only to save it from being stripped / turned into a fixie.


Did you go for it @DCLane ? I hope so or at some other knowledgeable purchaser. I think there was quite a special frame under that red gloss. The seller was suggesting painting it yellow and sticking it in your garden !


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Did you go for it @DCLane ? I hope so or at some other knowledgeable purchaser. I think there was quite a special frame under that red gloss. The seller was suggesting painting it yellow and sticking it in your garden !



I didn't in the end. Someone _may_ have got a bargain.


----------



## nonowt (3 Oct 2018)

Late 80s Claud for £35:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19267688...d=223171935291&itm=192676884888&ul_noapp=true


----------



## nonowt (5 Oct 2018)

I really need to find something more interesting to do than trawl ebay…

1983/4 Raleigh Comp with the Suntour gears switched for Campag:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...195264?hash=item363cf92680:g:5b8AAOSwkfFbtLVo

this 50's/60's Oscar Egg in Chelmsford should clean up nicely (same seller has some other nice French bikes):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rar...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Orbit Pista in Gosport:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-19...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> I really need to find something more interesting to do than trawl ebay…
> 
> 1983/4 Raleigh Comp with the Suntour gears switched for Campag:
> 
> ...



dont stop trawling its good fun


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2018)

Today's Findings 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:UwkAAOSwflBbqQHo&LH_ItemCondition=7000|3000

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:ZIEAAOSwetBbtJ5S&LH_ItemCondition=7000|3000


----------



## nonowt (8 Oct 2018)

still trawling...

Two mid-70s Peter Hares. Nicely spec'd and with nice fast-back seat cluster - £10 starts! :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PETER-HA...m=173576592143&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PETER-HA...m=173576599404&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## midlife (8 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> still trawling...
> 
> Two mid-70s Peter Hares. Nicely spec'd and with nice fast-back seat cluster - £10 starts! :
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2018)

midlife said:


> Nice



i would go 1 better with very nice


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2018)

This has to be worth the asking price for the drinks bottle & cage alone 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-bike/113296019229?hash=item1a60f80f1d:g:sFUAAOSwtc9buzfy


----------



## nonowt (9 Oct 2018)

Early '50s Claud Butler lugless "lady Lightweight" in Wigan. Has a nice old Carradice bag and sprung Brooks B66 but the rest of the parts have come of a Raleigh 3-speed. £100ono:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...739043?hash=item3faddad3a3:g:3DwAAOSwYsBbu9mv

Same seller has a very tidy Sun gent town bike also with a Carradice and weirdly - a Major Taylor style adjustable track stem! £100ono:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...729735?hash=item3faddaaf47:g:L9IAAOSw0NRbuSzb


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Same seller has a very tidy Sun gent town bike also with a Carradice and weirdly - a Major Taylor style adjustable track stem! £100ono:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...729735?hash=item3faddaaf47:g:L9IAAOSw0NRbuSzb



What's the gear changer on the top tube? I may have a use for one like that....


----------



## Alan O (9 Oct 2018)

loopybike said:


> What's the gear changer on the top tube? I may have a use for one like that....


I was wondering that - looks like "Eco L" or something.

I do like the look of that bike - but I'm going to make a big effort to not notice it's not very far from me!


----------



## nonowt (9 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> I was wondering that - looks like "Eco L" or something.
> 
> I do like the look of that bike - but I'm going to make a big effort to not notice it's not very far from me!



it's a catchily named Sturmey Archer 3-speed quadrant, precursor to the much loved thumb shifter. It's probably worth half the asking price of the bike and if that is a Major Taylor stem that's would be worth more than the asking price. (obviously you'd have to start swapping parts to release that value..)


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE="nonowt, post: 5405261, member: 56028"

Same seller has a very tidy Sun gent town bike also with a Carradice and weirdly - a Major Taylor style adjustable track stem! £100ono:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...729735?hash=item3faddaaf47:g:L9IAAOSw0NRbuSzb[/QUOTE]

I rather like that sun and well the stem and quadrant changer just make it vert attractive to bike breakers at that price


----------



## pubrunner (9 Oct 2018)

Anyone seen a frame like this before ? :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNUSUAL-...285667?hash=item41effe29a3:g:cnIAAOSwnqpbqUSZ


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2018)

Very odd, quite a modern ish frame with under bb cables and a brazed chain hanger.... Reminds me of tandems that dismantle


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2018)

Latest findings

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/jack-taylor-vintage-bicycle/1316824671

one for @Illaveago https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-vic-lyons-/1316933873 looks a bargain but small sized


----------



## nonowt (12 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Latest findings
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/jack-taylor-vintage-bicycle/1316824671
> 
> one for @Illaveago https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-vic-lyons-/1316933873 looks a bargain but small sized



That Vic Lyons was on ebay recently - I think it might be a re-badged Holdsworth of some description. Looks like it's led an interesting and well loved life.

Very original looking 1950s Lady's Humber "Clipper" with plain gauge 531 tubing. £40 in Maidstone:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ng-archer-gears-good-working-order/1316586944

Price has just dropped on this tidily repainted early '70's Claud. My best guess is that it's a top of the range Fastback Super Torino (aka a Holdsworth Fastback Super Mistral). I was tempted to get this for the parts but it's a 2hr round trip (followed by an even long trip to the doghouse!). £110 ono:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...m=173561388415&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Price has just dropped on this tidily repainted early '70's Claud. My best guess is that it's a top of the range Fastback Super Torino (aka a Holdsworth Fastback Super Mistral). I was tempted to get this for the parts but it's a 2hr round trip (followed by an even long trip to the doghouse!). £110 ono:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Gent-Vintage-Cycle/173561388415?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=52543&meid=261395a7d6de4c3883c046d2a1329ebe&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=163295767824&itm=173561388415&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



how did i miss that Claud


----------



## Alan O (12 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> how did i miss that Claud


£110, Campag components, ouch.


----------



## nonowt (12 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> how did i miss that Claud


There are so many Claud of varying quality that come up for sale it's easy to miss a nice one - especially when it's been resprayed. The seller said it was restored in 1990 by Chris Grange Cycles and hasn't been ridden much since. It's a good job it's not closer...

can't remember if I posted this classic lightweight before. A very original looking 40's/50's FH Scott:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-H-Scot...h=item3fad8ed6e9:g:R-0AAOSwdMRbt2et:rk:1:pf:0

the risk with that one is that the seller only has a 50% feedback rating (based on 4 transactions).


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> £110, Campag components, ouch.



tell me about it 



nonowt said:


> There are so many Claud of varying quality that come up for sale it's easy to miss a nice one - especially when it's been resprayed. The seller said it was restored in 1990 by Chris Grange Cycles and hasn't been ridden much since. It's a good job it's not closer...
> 
> can't remember if I posted this classic lightweight before. A very original looking 40's/50's FH Scott:
> 
> ...



no not seen that nice oil rag resto job

bit like this one which is fairly local to me but i just dont have any room left especially with some more on the way

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/armstrong-classic-vintage-bike/1317017276


----------



## midlife (12 Oct 2018)

That Jack Taylor is a real treat, he mainly did touring stuff but that's more of a racing geometry


----------



## midlife (13 Oct 2018)

It's been a long time since I've seen handlebars spun around like this lol







https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1983-CLA...146451?hash=item1cbc793d53:g:1G8AAOSwSc1bt1rt


----------



## nonowt (13 Oct 2018)

Nice wooden rack too. I sometimes see a guy on my commute with flipped bars - worse still he also has the levers flipped and holds them rather than the bars !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2018)

Not sure what is going on here 

https://en.shpock.com/i/W73MvsvJGzlkYzjr/

nice orange https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-orange-c16r-mountain-bike-19-inch-frame-/1317258983


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2018)

A couple of local ish finds

A roughish Claud Butler with a nice stem https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-claud-butler./1317203204

same seller https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-vintage-dawes-super-galaxy/1317204670

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...l-classic.-team-hitachi-colourway./1166490756


----------



## nonowt (15 Oct 2018)

That Super Galaxy is nice. I can't work the Claud out - seems to be Holdsworth era but has a oil port on the (front!) of the head tube? Those Primo stems go for a few quid so with the Campag hubs looks like a potential bargain for someone.

Lady's Ellis Briggs in Preston £80 start/£120BIN:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232965979901?ul_noapp=true

keeping it Yorkshire built - a nice Woodrup with an awful chainset in Exeter. Ends today with £125 no bids:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Lovely Chrome fork crown on the Harry Hall:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Ha...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

If I had the room, a stoker and permission I'd happily put in a bid for this large Dave Lloyd tandem:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/tandem-b...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## DCBassman (15 Oct 2018)

Only an awful chainset in context, lets be fair!


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Oct 2018)

Not a bad Harry Hall for fettling, a massive 24" frame and lots of lovely Shimano 600. Seller in Manchester, currently £51 with just over 5 hours remaining.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232959120676


----------



## nonowt (16 Oct 2018)

That Harry Hall went for £64!

...not super cheap compared to the HH but this 21" Richmond tourer with extra luggage, tools, etc, looks very tidy (£225ono in Wetherby):




https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-cy...m=163309408104&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> That Harry Hall went for £64!



I'm convinced that, if anything, vintage steel prices are still declining in real terms. And the weather hasn't even got really cold yet. Lets see what stuff is fetching on the far side of Xmas, when it's horrible outside and the credit card binge hangovers begin to appear. I reckon there are going to be some outstanding bargains around on nice but non-exotic machinery.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2018)

Some of today's findings

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-sunsolo-bike-for-sale/1317614751

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/man-s-giant-mountain-bike/1317792116

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-british-racing-bike/1317625146 it's a nice F R Russell as well just looks a bit scruffy on the top tube and it's also on e bay



SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm convinced that, if anything, vintage steel prices are still declining in real terms. And the weather hasn't even got really cold yet. Lets see what stuff is fetching on the far side of Xmas, when it's horrible outside and the credit card binge hangovers begin to appear. I reckon there are going to be some outstanding bargains around on nice but non-exotic machinery.



@SkipdiverJohn i couldn't agree more and it's not just the old Vintage & Classic's that will be effected either


----------



## nonowt (19 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-british-racing-bike/1317625146 it's a nice F R Russell as well just looks a bit scruffy on the top tube and it's also on e bay



Nice. Looks like a decent size too - 24" ctc? I'd guess 50's with a bit of an 80's revamp (resprayed?). With a 50 quid start on ebay I'm glad I'm not closer.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Nice. Looks like a decent size too - 24" ctc? I'd guess 50's with a bit of an 80's revamp (resprayed?). With a 50 quid start on ebay I'm glad I'm not closer.



Must admit i am tempted but i just don't need another project and it's about 10 ish miles from me .
It's got the later decal's on so it might have had a coat of paint as well but who knows

i still have this one sat in the garage F R Russell


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit i am tempted but i just don't need another project and it's about 10 ish miles from me .
> It's got the later decal's on so it might have had a coat of paint as well but who knows
> 
> i still have this one sat in the garage F R Russell



Have had some more pictures sent to me of this one , it doesn't look to bad but still unsure


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2018)

A nice Barry Bond that needs a bit of tlc https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bike-bicycle-Racer-touring-Barry-Bond/173596937597


----------



## stalagmike (23 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A nice Barry Bond that needs a bit of tlc https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bike-bicycle-Racer-touring-Barry-Bond/173596937597


I reckon those rims might need replacing


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2018)

stalagmike said:


> I reckon those rims might need replacing



But there are a spare set of wheels included


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2018)

stalagmike said:


> I reckon those rims might need replacing


They should clean up well with elbow grease and a lot of wishful thinking.


----------



## stalagmike (23 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> But there are a spare set of wheels included


Yes. I saw that. I was just making a lame joke.


----------



## nonowt (23 Oct 2018)

Intriguing Holdsworth:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273513244936

Keith Coppell tourer. Looks like a one owner bike. £100 front Solihull:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173602002932

I really like this Geoffrey Butler road/track bike. £100 start in Norwich: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173602002932

A couple of nice Rory O'Brien's in Chelmsford :
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332848679699

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332848685474


----------



## midlife (23 Oct 2018)

That Holdsworth is interesting, bit before my time but looks like a genuine older frame that has been kept up to date....... Until the 70's lol


----------



## nonowt (24 Oct 2018)

midlife said:


> That Holdsworth is interesting, bit before my time but looks like a genuine older frame that has been kept up to date....... Until the 70's lol


Yeah, can't quite work it out. 40s with a 70s paint job? Also can't work out whether the forks are bent back or if it's just the angle of the camera...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Yeah, can't quite work it out. 40s with a 70s paint job? Also can't work out whether the forks are bent back or if it's just the angle of the camera...



Must admit i can see that as well but nor any help on the pictures


----------



## Alan O (24 Oct 2018)

midlife said:


> That Holdsworth is interesting, bit before my time but looks like a genuine older frame that has been kept up to date....... Until the 70's lol


Saddle looks like a Brooks Swallow that's been covered with PVC.


----------



## Alan O (24 Oct 2018)

1980s Dawes Galaxy which looks in pretty good condition in Welwyn Garden City. £38.60 with 1d 5h to go as I write...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Galaxy-Reynolds-531-frame-touring-bike-bicycle-Green/202474196105

Big Carlton 531 that needs some tlc (not to mention a seat post and saddle) in Twickenham, £45 BIN...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Carlton-Racing-bike-Reynolds-531-Large-700c/312248502904


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2018)

Todays finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-pinarello-columbus-road-bike/1318488543

and i like this one https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-vintage-carbon-racing-bike-/1318478572


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2018)

And another 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-192/


----------



## Alan O (26 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And another
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-192/


Estimate £30 - £50? They've got to be kidding!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> Estimate £30 - £50? They've got to be kidding!



You never know , the way some bikes are selling at the moment


----------



## nonowt (31 Oct 2018)

Follow @biggs682 into the world of Hercules Aston Tourists with this all original looking machine (with only 2577 miles on the clock):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERCULES...h=item4d7fc1a980:g:TVoAAOSwdrhb1FNQ:rk:1:pf:0

Pick up from Bristol.

Tidy (Very blue!) referb'd early Holdsworth era Freddie Grubb in Windsor - ends today:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Freddie-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Less tidy but cheap Grubb in York - also ends today:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-F-H...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

This is intriguing. If you look closely this is a '70s Cylcocross frame - braze-ons for bar-end shifters and for the rear mech cable along the top tube and down the seat stay (although it has downtube shifters on it now). It's Badged Barry Davies Cycles. Barry was a 70's CX pro (thanks google! there's a nice interview with him here):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/barry-da...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Follow @biggs682 into the world of Hercules Aston Tourists with this all original looking machine (with only 2577 miles on the clock):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERCULES...h=item4d7fc1a980:g:TVoAAOSwdrhb1FNQ:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> ...



That Hercules looks even more original than mine and i would happily go for it if it was nearer same goes for that Grubb in York


----------



## Alan O (31 Oct 2018)

nonowt said:


> Follow @biggs682 into the world of Hercules Aston Tourists with this all original looking machine (with only 2577 miles on the clock):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERCULES...h=item4d7fc1a980:g:TVoAAOSwdrhb1FNQ:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> ...


I think those two are gorgeous, especially the Grubb.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> I think those two are gorgeous, especially the Grubb.



I would have both if nearer but alas too far away


----------



## ProAktive52 (31 Oct 2018)

Hi Guys new to your forum
I have renovated a number of bikes and would like your opinion on the Falcon I have completed
Bike came from Oxford area and possibly (Alan Williams bike shop) owned
I think its a 1976 Super Pro 286 after reading your comments, its a single butted 531 frame and came with the Shimano first gen group set
Here's the link to the rebuild https://www.flickr.com/gp/137108500@N06/yF3235
Thank you in advance


----------



## midlife (31 Oct 2018)

Nice looking Falcon . Falcon were a law unto themselves and it should be cro-mo and not reynolds if its a Super Pro, its not a First Gen Dura Ace group set aside from the rear Crane Mech.

Trying to tie down Falcon Bikes and what they used for kit from any era is a blooming nightmare! Maybe it might have been easier if their factory didn't half burn down...... And maybe not lol


----------



## southcoast (1 Nov 2018)

Nice Falcon. I have a very similar one see avatar photo, model 86 pro. Interesting that your bike has the same red overspray or base coat on the steerer tube as mine. Did you rub the bike down and respray it? I put about 1000 miles on mine last summer, been using modern conti tyres.
There should be a date stamp on the Crane mech and SR cranks. About 79 would be my guess for the bike.


----------



## ProAktive52 (1 Nov 2018)

Hi
Had it blasted and re finished (Universal Cycles Maltby); picture in link shows 76 on crank arm
I originally thought it to be a Model 86
If riding regularly I would change the tyres; left as original as I could
Have you a link to your bike pics


----------



## Specialeyes (1 Nov 2018)

I'm intrigued by this Raleigh. Can anyone shed any light on what it is? The SA hub looks new and seems to have a coaster brake but the fork crown looks vintage...

https://ebay.us/UqNS7S


----------



## midlife (1 Nov 2018)

The frame looks way before my time.... But with a very modern paint job?


----------



## DCLane (1 Nov 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> I'm intrigued by this Raleigh. Can anyone shed any light on what it is? The SA hub looks new and seems to have a coaster brake but the fork crown looks vintage...
> 
> https://ebay.us/UqNS7S



Early 1950's with modern paintwork and components.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2018)

Nice one for the lady in your life https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...bike.-good-condition-working-order/1319217402


----------



## DCLane (1 Nov 2018)

A couple near me:

A 531-framed Fred James near Hull for £125 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fred-James-Racing-Track-Bike/273538243228 







A 12 speed Wilson (?) frame ? 531 in Sheffield for £100 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilson-12-Speed-Bike/173617297730


----------



## nonowt (1 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> Early 1950's with modern paintwork and components.


I think it I might be older looks more 1930s in construction. Weird that it's got 80s cinelli bars and stem. Also kind of oddly cheap for all the work and parts that have gone into it ( the hubs must be worth more than the asking price).


----------



## nonowt (1 Nov 2018)

Not cheap but a very fair deal. A tidy 21" Richmond tourer with a load of extras in Wetherby, £195ono:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163309408104


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2018)

A 531-framed Dawes Horizon Tour being sold by an LBS for £40 start in Saltaire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-HO...-STUDENT-COMMUTE-COLLECTOR-RETRO/362476828754


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2018)

Alan O said:


> Estimate £30 - £50? They've got to be kidding!



Fetched £42 !!! https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-192/


----------



## Alan O (3 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Fetched £42 !!! https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...household-items-collectables-electri-lot-192/


Almost criminal!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Nov 2018)

Alan O said:


> Almost criminal!



Wasn't that Raleigh's absolute top of the range tourer, roughly equivalent to a Super Galaxy? Someone got a bargain there!


----------



## Alan O (3 Nov 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Wasn't that Raleigh's absolute top of the range tourer, roughly equivalent to a Super Galaxy? Someone got a bargain there!


It was, yes.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2018)

Never thought i would say i like an Apollo bike , but i do like this one

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-KUWAHARA-APOLLO-23-5-RACER-SHIMANO-600-GROUPSET-KASHIMAX-VERY-ORIGINAL/132837398406?hash=item1eedb9d786:g:UuAAAOSwVE9bzLMp


----------



## stalagmike (3 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Never thought i would say i like an Apollo bike , but i do like this one
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-KUWAHARA-APOLLO-23-5-RACER-SHIMANO-600-GROUPSET-KASHIMAX-VERY-ORIGINAL/132837398406?hash=item1eedb9d786:g:UuAAAOSwVE9bzLMp


Not far away either


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Nov 2018)

Alan O said:


> I think those two are gorgeous, especially the Grubb.


That was a nice one... and it went for £186. A good price I think.


----------



## DCLane (3 Nov 2018)

Batavus Course Professional from about 1984 - short time left - £13.20 in Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-Batavus-course-Road-Racing-Bike/232991683011


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> Batavus Course Professional from about 1984



That went for only £26 in the end, an absolute bargain. What's going on with old steel prices? How low can they go?
I've just seen a useable early 90's Pioneer go for a tenner. Only a basic hi-tensile 18-23 6-speed version, but perfectly adequate as a utility runabout all the same.


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That went for only £26 in the end, an absolute bargain. What's going on with old steel prices? How low can they go?



I'm convinced it's the time of year together with caution about spending. As parts it'd be worth far more. I was tempted but I don't like stripping usable bikes.


----------



## Alan O (4 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm convinced it's the time of year together with caution about spending. As parts it'd be worth far more. I was tempted but I don't like stripping usable bikes.


Same here. I've seen a few going locally at prices I'm sure I could make a worthwhile profit on by stripping and selling components. But the bikes I know enough to be confident of are nice bikes I can't bring myself to destroy.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm convinced it's the time of year together with caution about spending..



I'm surprised no-one has blamed Brexit yet for low secondhand prices. It seems to be a convenient excuse to trot out about anything else, such as poor Company financial results!. 
My view is that people have generally been living way beyond their means on consumer debt, such as credit cards and loans, for years now and things are getting to the point where it is becoming unsustainable and wages just aren't keeping up with outgoings. I notice that when drinking in my local, it always gets progressively quieter as the month progresses and people get more skint. Then, after payday the place is packed on the first Friday and Saturday night and the cycle repeats.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm convinced it's the time of year together with caution about spending. As parts it'd be worth far more. I was tempted but I don't like stripping usable bikes.



Same here , no idea why prices are so low . 
Lets hope they bounce back soon 



SkipdiverJohn said:


> That went for only £26 in the end, an absolute bargain. What's going on with old steel prices? How low can they go?
> I've just seen a useable early 90's Pioneer go for a tenner. Only a basic hi-tensile 18-23 6-speed version, but perfectly adequate as a utility runabout all the same.



Cheap or what


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Nov 2018)

Alan O said:


> Same here. I've seen a few going locally at prices I'm sure I could make a worthwhile profit on by stripping and selling components. But the bikes I know enough to be confident of are nice bikes I can't bring myself to destroy.



I don't like the idea of stripping perfectly viable nice stuff for spares or profit either. When I'm on the lookout for parts, unwanted bikes are my first port of call, followed by cheapo import donors or incomplete/job lot type offerings. I would never scrap a nice vintage steel machine just because it might be worth more in bits than complete, although I see nothing wrong with making one good machine out of two not so good ones then using the leftovers as spares or building a pub hack from the worst condition kit of parts. For me, the name of the game is to keep the older stuff going, and re-use as much as possible whether it goes into a nice one or a beater.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Nov 2018)

Not all steel prices are low...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649

There's still a market for a really good frame!


----------



## carpenter (4 Nov 2018)

mmmm nice lugs


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Nov 2018)

Nice, but there's plenty of good looking 531 steel frames out there. I've always thought that buying a used frame as the basis of a build was a guaranteed way of making it far more expensive than you expect. I'd rather have a complete project and maybe replace some bits rather than start with nothing and have to source everything needed piecemeal.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2018)

Couple of nice finds 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/295579237714240/



View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/327504954712551



View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/996360423883615


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Nov 2018)

That Barron is a nice colour and a tidy bike but its waaaay too big for me!


----------



## Soltydog (5 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> That Barron is a nice colour and a tidy bike but its waaaay too big for me!


I'd be tempted, might be right size, but it's too far away for me  Very nice find that though


----------



## Alan O (5 Nov 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Nice, but there's plenty of good looking 531 steel frames out there. I've always thought that buying a used frame as the basis of a build was a guaranteed way of making it far more expensive than you expect. I'd rather have a complete project and maybe replace some bits rather than start with nothing and have to source everything needed piecemeal.


Yes, starting from a frame can be significantly more expensive, but if you're after something specific you often have to just bite the bullet and pay for it. As an example, a couple of years ago I decided I wanted a classic 531ST tourer - Raleigh Randonneur/Royal, Dawes Galaxy, FW Evans... something of that class. I also wanted some specifics in components. I found a Raleigh Royal frame locally after only a couple of months, and I bought it and built it - and I love it now, but it cost around £250 (including new wheels). Had I held off and waited for a full bike of suitable style to become available somewhere where I could get to it... I'd still be waiting (and yes, I'm still envious of whoever got that Randonneur for £46 ).


----------



## Alan O (5 Nov 2018)

If you like classic roadsters (and I certainly do), this looks nice...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Superbe-Vintage-gents-bike/153243607705

It's annoyingly very near to me


----------



## roadrash (5 Nov 2018)

Alan O said:


> If you like classic roadsters (and I certainly do), this looks nice...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Superbe-Vintage-gents-bike/153243607705
> 
> It's annoyingly very near to me



oohh that is rather nice.....


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> oohh that is rather nice.....



Yes it is nice, but fortunately it's also a bit small for me so the temptation is removed.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Nov 2018)

One for the bike builders?...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=113311489937&_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477

I'm not sure about the price though, considering the Claud Butler has been withdrawn. I've never even heard of an MKM.


----------



## Alan O (6 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> One for the bike builders?...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-reynolds-531-Frame-Bundle-MKM-HOLDSWORTH-Etc/113311489937?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140725134205&meid=66ded4a5ef274655ade59d0d576c8e38&pid=100277&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=392163804555&itm=113311489937&_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477
> 
> I'm not sure about the price though, considering the Claud Butler has been withdrawn. I've never even heard of an MKM.


Yeah, too expensive - the Claud looks by far the best of the bunch.


----------



## midlife (6 Nov 2018)

MKM = Mason Kitching Metcalf


http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/MKM/MKM_main.htm

I always fancied one of their Ultimate TT frames


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Nov 2018)

Thanks for the info midlife. They made some nice frames. Obviously they thought moving the seat tube up the down tube a bit was easier than bending it to achieve a shorter wheelbase!

Nice orange colour on that pic


----------



## Soltydog (6 Nov 2018)

This could be a cheap hack for someone, although I reckon there may be a few bids before it ends https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ga...080038?hash=item1cbf732a66:g:SBkAAOSwtnVblS~A


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

Soltydog said:


> This could be a cheap hack for someone, although I reckon there may be a few bids before it ends https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ga...080038?hash=item1cbf732a66:g:SBkAAOSwtnVblS~A



Nice and original shame about the dented top tube


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

Cheap pub here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hotta-TT700-Bike-Time-Trail-Vintage-Lotus/223218703491


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Nice and original shame about the dented top tube


l dont suppose there is a way to remove a dent like that, without using filler of some sort ?


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Cheap pub here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hotta-TT700-Bike-Time-Trail-Vintage-Lotus/223218703491


Alway nice to have a bit of a laugh first thing in the morning


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> l dont suppose there is a way to remove a dent like that, without using filler of some sort ?



I wouldn't have thought so @Illaveago will know


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> l dont suppose there is a way to remove a dent like that, without using filler of some sort ?


I've had a look at the dent and think that it could be reduced without breaking the paint by using a candle, a plastic tool shaped like a candle which you tap around the edge of the dent. A hot glue gun method might work in reducing it as well. There are clips of dent removal on the net.
I can remember a post a little while ago where the frame was put between some rollers but I think the cable mounts could cause a problem.
My Granada has a 531 butted frame and had a few dents on the crossbar and they seem to be a bit prone to denting.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've had a look at the dent and think that it could be reduced without breaking the paint by using a candle, a plastic tool shaped like a candle which you tap around the edge of the dent. A hot glue gun method might work in reducing it as well. There are clips of dent removal on the net.
> I can remember a post a little while ago where the frame was put between some rollers but I think the cable mounts could cause a problem.
> My Granada has a 531 butted frame and had a few dents on the crossbar and they seem to be a bit prone to denting.


It would seem to be worth having a go if the bike goes for a song . It is a nice looking machine even with a little dent .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've had a look at the dent and think that it could be reduced without breaking the paint by using a candle, a plastic tool shaped like a candle which you tap around the edge of the dent. A hot glue gun method might work in reducing it as well. There are clips of dent removal on the net.
> I can remember a post a little while ago where the frame was put between some rollers but I think the cable mounts could cause a problem.
> My Granada has a 531 butted frame and had a few dents on the crossbar and they seem to be a bit prone to denting.



wow who would have thought of using a candle


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> wow who would have thought of using a candle


I just watched RJ the bike guy have a go with some frame blocks, didn't really work that well and seriously messes up the paintwork. Then l saw this 
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/dent-removal.html Some people are so cruel


----------



## nonowt (7 Nov 2018)

A decent sized 60's Jensen of Croydon. Not very exciting parts wise but worth the current price (£50) for the frameset alone. Pick up from Bristol ends today:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jensen-V...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Tidy looking Nigel Dean Tour Ace in Billinghurst. £60 start:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/531/163350780299?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I reckon this is a repainted '83 Raleigh Competition with a mix of decent parts - could be a nice fast beater. £85 start, West Yorks:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...766961?hash=item2cde8433b1:g:YxQAAOSw48Vb3wMy


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> I reckon this is a repainted '83 Raleigh Competition with a mix of decent parts - could be a nice fast beater. £85 start, West Yorks:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...766961?hash=item2cde8433b1:g:YxQAAOSw48Vb3wMy



Well spotted.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Nov 2018)

I need parts but Yorkshire is much too far away for me.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> A decent sized 60's Jensen of Croydon. Not very exciting parts wise but worth the current price (£50) for the frameset alone. Pick up from Bristol ends today:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jensen-Vintage-Road-Bicycle/142996162178?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Tidy looking Nigel Dean Tour Ace in Billinghurst. £60 start:
> ...



That Jensen is mahoosive , shame Billinghurst is so far away as that looks nice


----------



## nonowt (7 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That Jensen is mahoosive , shame Billinghurst is so far away as that looks nice



Looks like it could be close to my size but luckily BRISTOL is a way too far for me. It's the Nigel Dean that's in Billinghurst.


----------



## nonowt (7 Nov 2018)

another whooper - a retro-mod Dave Lloyd on the Wirral. Super tight clearances. Seller says it's 61cm seat tube but it looks similar to my 26" (66cm) Condor. £149 start:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Llo...h=item48b68d9568:g:w4oAAOSwMg5b4XZv:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> Looks like it could be close to my size but luckily BRISTOL is a way too far for me. It's the Nigel Dean that's in Billinghurst.



I worded that wrong , and Billinghurst is just a bit too far for me


----------



## Alan O (7 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> another whooper - a retro-mod Dave Lloyd on the Wirral. Super tight clearances. Seller says it's 61cm seat tube but it looks similar to my 26" (66cm) Condor. £149 start:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Llo...h=item48b68d9568:g:w4oAAOSwMg5b4XZv:rk:1:pf:0


That would be tempting if I was about a foot taller (and if it wasn't so red).


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2018)

This Dunelt may be a useful source of parts for a tenner in Rotherham: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Find-Old-Bike-Spares-Or-Repairs/323538291706


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Nov 2018)

Yes, that one has seen better days for sure - but its amazing how well some of these bikes clean up.


----------



## midlife (7 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> another whooper - a retro-mod Dave Lloyd on the Wirral. Super tight clearances. Seller says it's 61cm seat tube but it looks similar to my 26" (66cm) Condor. £149 start:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Llo...h=item48b68d9568:g:w4oAAOSwMg5b4XZv:rk:1:pf:0



Could be one of his 650b models where the small wheels make the frame look bigger?


----------



## southcoast (8 Nov 2018)

ProAktive52 said:


> Hi
> Had it blasted and re finished (Universal Cycles Maltby); picture in link shows 76 on crank arm
> I originally thought it to be a Model 86
> If riding regularly I would change the tyres; left as original as I could
> Have you a link to your bike pics



The bikes were first introduced in 78 I believe.
When the frame was blasted were any tubing identification marks found?
Pic on this page

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-steel-its-real.16850/page-116


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2018)

Mystery bike /www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/303407527157409
a cheap Dawes 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1630301430371426
One foe @DCLane 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2239682172957442

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2290703214538789


----------



## nonowt (9 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2239682172957442



That Cougar in Hebden Bridge is a bargain - it would look stunning with white bar tape, saddle and some shinier components. I'm in West Yorks next weekend but it's too small for me (plus I'm travelling up by train with nonowt Jr.). Even in these times of strange prices, the frame has got to be worth double that at least.

Also on facebook - Mercian F&Fs for £50 in Ramsgate:



View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/498269930601041/


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> That Cougar in Hebden Bridge is a bargain - it would look stunning with white bar tape, saddle and some shinier components. I'm in West Yorks next weekend but it's too small for me (plus I'm travelling up by train with nonowt Jr.). Even in these times of strange prices, the frame has got to be worth double that at least.
> 
> Also on facebook - Mercian F&Fs for £50 in Ramsgate:



I'm that way tomorrow but it doesn't really appeal. I'll get in touch though and see ...


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Nov 2018)

A nice 531 framed Dawes Galaxy in Leigh on sea. Currently £55 with 8 hours remaining.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153239390267


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm that way tomorrow but it doesn't really appeal. I'll get in touch though and see ...



how can that not appeal ? Might just pay to look at the forks 

some more finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/unisex-retro-iron-man-benino-racing-bike-vgc/1320040480

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/giant-peleton-racing-bike/1319963034

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-carlton-gents-racing-bike/1319066719 check the front forks for sure 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253971613957?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2018)

A friend of Mrs V has posted this up hoping to sell 








Appears to be a circa 1970's Apollo Traveller folder

Not sure how much this is worth though - anyone have an idea ?


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Nov 2018)

Anybody like straightening wheels? This is on Gumtree...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-nirone-coast-2-coast/1319909271

As is this...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-racing-bike/1319947941


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Nov 2018)

Three more:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-carrera-intercity-folding-bike-/1320127627

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-men-s-e-bike-for-sale/1319973936

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-kraken-22-frame/1319981390 (I don't know why people can't rotate their pictures before posting)


----------



## stalagmike (10 Nov 2018)

I'd be all over this bear valley if it was nearer to me. Only a day left and bids are low at the moment.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143001104358


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

stalagmike said:


> I'd be all over this bear valley if it was nearer to me. Only a day left and bids are low at the moment.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143001104358



I love my same era Beat Valley


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> A friend of Mrs V has posted this up hoping to sell
> 
> View attachment 437739
> 
> ...



Those 20" wheelers have a good following and i think they have a facebook page which might give you a better idea re price


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

Something a bit different 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...686872?hash=item5465b61dd8:g:RKYAAOSwIGxb5vB5

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...044099?hash=item56ba8dd283:g:gHoAAOSwWSlb0Z6D

a nice mystery bike https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...130205?hash=item286d0b039d:g:QtwAAOSw5atb4wA4

a nice Falcon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...533035?hash=item4d8091fd6b:g:OBMAAOSwz05b4Xyx


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> how can that not appeal ? Might just pay to look at the forks



No response from the seller, so I didn't view the bike.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Nov 2018)

A very cheap Falcon in Grimsby

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bike-vin...m=202429602446&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2018)

Some finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-vintage-racing-bike-/1320373057 shame about the paintwork

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...king-condition.-large-frame-57-cm./1320430430

tidy one here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-raleigh-retro-racing-bike/1320269528

and this beauty https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...960376?hash=item214b763b38:g:ZuMAAOSwtH9bHmOp


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2018)

Who cares about the paintwork when you can have a trip to the seaside?


----------



## southcoast (12 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Who cares about the paintwork when you can have a trip to the seaside?



Yes why would someone rub the paint off a bike and leave it like that!? Be interesting to know what the frame number is. Not far from me, but looks like it’s had a hard life and not sure they are the original forks?


----------



## nonowt (12 Nov 2018)

the seller has tried to sell that Bespoke a few time this year, so maybe open to a low offer. I'd say it was a fair price but I guess Bespoke of Settle is a little too under the radar as a marque.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Nov 2018)

A small framed Paganini in Chesterfield with about 3 1/2 hours remaining. A terrible listing with no information and poor photos but there looks to be some decent bits Campagnolo/ Mavic SUP etc bolted to a decent looking frame. A bargain to be had I think, currently £37!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183521943575


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 438522
> A small framed Paganini in Chesterfield with about 3 1/2 hours remaining. A terrible listing with no information and poor photos but there looks to be some decent bits Campagnolo/ Mavic SUP etc bolted to a decent looking frame. A bargain to be had I think, currently £37!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183521943575


Sold for £74.


----------



## Venod (13 Nov 2018)

Fred James on Ebay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273550504398


----------



## DCLane (13 Nov 2018)

Afnug said:


> Fred James on Ebay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273550504398



That's been up before, although I think £99's a decent price: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fred-James-Racing-Track-Bike/273538243228

How about a 531-framed touring Knight with Shimano 600, currently at £125 near Manchester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1970-s-Knight-bike-ready-to-ride/223228836293


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Nov 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 438522
> A small framed Paganini in Chesterfield with about 3 1/2 hours remaining. A terrible listing with no information and poor photos but there looks to be some decent bits Campagnolo/ Mavic SUP etc bolted to a decent looking frame. A bargain to be had I think, currently £37!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183521943575



Someone has bagged a real bargain. Paganini frames are quality, built by Billato who also built for Concorde and Lemond among many others.


----------



## nonowt (14 Nov 2018)

scruffy little 20" Dave Quinn in Witney (nr. Oxford) £30 start:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Qui...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

This seller in Tonbridge has a his n hers Gillotts, A BSA Tour of Britain, nice pre-war tandem (G F Lipscombe, Sunbury?) and a couple more. Cheap start prices:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/nidge194...Vb6E4W:rk:6:pf:0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> scruffy little 20" Dave Quinn in Witney (nr. Oxford) £30 start:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Quinn-handmade-Mens-racing-bike-27-wheels-Reynolds-531-51cm-frame/292811178874?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> This seller in Tonbridge has a his n hers Gillotts, A BSA Tour of Britain, nice pre-war tandem (G F Lipscombe, Sunbury?) and a couple more. Cheap start prices:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/nidge1949/m.html?item=273555002537&hash=item3fb12614a9:g:hOQAAOSwi7Vb6E4W:rk:6f:0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



Good spot, I'm having a punt on that Gillot.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Good spot, I'm having a punt on that Gillot.


I don't blame you... those Gillotts are quality frames! I think that might be a later one because the ones I remember had the 'A S Gillott' in a script typeface.

Edit: I just noticed that bike is from 1964, so maybe they did both styles? Here's the one I remember:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/makfreak


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> I don't blame you... those Gillots are quality frames! I think that might be a later one because the ones I remember had the 'A S Gillot' in a script typeface.



I know nothing about them, other than that they are supposed to be well made....and that I had one as a teenager but didn't know it until about 40 years later.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> I know nothing about them, other than that they are supposed to be well made....and that I had one as a teenager but didn't know it until about 40 years later.


I just remember back in the 60s some of the top riders rode them... and I think a couple of guys in our club had them too.


----------



## nonowt (14 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> I don't blame you... those Gillotts are quality frames! I think that might be a later one because the ones I remember had the 'A S Gillott' in a script typeface.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that bike is from 1964, so maybe they did both styles? Here's the one I remember:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/makfreak



Looking at the 23" Gillott again I'd say it was a mid-late 70s model with the braze-on cable guides but over the BB mech cables. Also the 531 decals are from 1973-77 according to classic lightweights . Still nice though.


----------



## southcoast (14 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> Looking at the 23" Gillott again I'd say it was a mid-late 70s model with the braze-on cable guides but over the BB mech cables. Also the 531 decals are from 1973-77 according to classic lightweights . Still nice though.



Yes looks very similar to a Holdsworth or Claud Butler of that period.


----------



## southcoast (14 Nov 2018)

Could ask the chap what the frame number is?


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2018)

Ah, so probably not the 1964 he claims then. Well that accounts for the ones I used to see having the Gillott name in script I suppose.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2018)

southcoast said:


> Yes looks very similar to a Holdsworth or Claud Butler of that period.


Yes, the early bikes of both those manufacturers had the name in script too. (Holdsworth had 'W F Holdsworth')


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2018)

todays haul

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1055381171301788


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/175709056700620


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/754348018231377


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/498269930601041


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Nov 2018)

The Mercian looks ok. Lots of bits missing but the wheels look almost new and they would cost what they are asking, so in effect you get a free frame!


----------



## nonowt (15 Nov 2018)

following on from Biggs' facebook finds:

bargain well spec'd '60s pink Mercian in Staines (£162!) :

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/249113589112706/

similar vintage Harry Quinn in Cheshire £100:

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/686943691673854/


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> following on from Biggs' facebook finds:
> 
> bargain well spec'd '60s pink Mercian in Staines (£162!) :
> 
> ...




The Quinn seller never answered my question re shipping it


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> following on from Biggs' facebook finds:
> 
> bargain well spec'd '60s pink Mercian in Staines (£162!) :
> 
> ...




Links don't work for me.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2018)

A new name to me under the hammer up north https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> following on from Biggs' facebook finds:
> bargain well spec'd '60s pink Mercian in Staines (£162!) :
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/249113589112706/




ooh according to Google map Staines is on the way back from the coast


----------



## Soltydog (16 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A new name to me under the hammer up north https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


Even comes with matching shoes


----------



## nonowt (16 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> ooh according to Google map Staines is on the way back from the coast


Ali G country - on the western edge of the M25.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2018)

Nice one here apart from the price

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...sic-antiques-interiors-auction-online-lot-71/

And a nice Vintage Triumph https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...n-including-antiques-and-collectibles-lot-98/


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2018)

A nice Falcon under the hammer

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Nov 2018)

I wonder if you get the rest of the bike thrown in with these 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Campagnolo-Victory-Vintage-Pedals-Clips-Good-Condition/113366492350


----------



## Cycleops (18 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Links don't work for me.


That's because we're not on Faceache!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2018)

Interesting tandem here

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rare-coventry-eagle-tandem-bike-/1321102627


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Interesting tandem here
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/rare-coventry-eagle-tandem-bike-/1321102627


Its a convertible too! Two bikes for £75... well, one and a half anyway.


----------



## Chris S (20 Nov 2018)

A men's 3-speed Vindec for £20. Located in the West Midlands.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-traditional-bicycle-Brown-Brothers-blue-and-silver/192718045403


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2018)

Chris S said:


> A men's 3-speed Vindec for £20. Located in the West Midlands.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-traditional-bicycle-Brown-Brothers-blue-and-silver/192718045403



The seller i got my Hercules Aston Tourist from has a nice Vindec for sale


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2018)

531 competition-framed Raleigh (model ?) for £150 start in Huddersfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superb-5...ys-or-ladies-road-or-racing-bike/253992075886


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2018)

A nice one here same seller has a nice Pinerello as well

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ng-bike.-10-speed.-columbus-tubing/1318737586


----------



## nonowt (22 Nov 2018)

a few oldies here.

Interesting looking '50's project with a badly painted over chrome frame, Nervex pro lugs, only clues to the maker are a small "Bond & Son, Central Cycle Works, Street. Somerset" decal and the frame number 12491. £9.99 start:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

this seller has some 3 nice Hobbs and a really lovely ladies Kingston:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/charlotttidma-0/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

the Kingston looks 60s but research suggests it's probably early '70's also that Kingston's were made by Mike Compton of Rotrax fame:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-R...h=item4b55baf659:g:Uc4AAOSwCPZb9D-c:rk:4:pf:0


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2018)

ooh very nice indeed


----------



## nonowt (22 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> ooh very nice indeed


yep. this is particularly nice - I wonder if it was someone's initials or an esoteric symbol?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2018)

nonowt said:


> yep. this is particularly nice - I wonder if it was someone's initials or an esoteric symbol?
> 
> View attachment 439933



it look's very close to my initials MB


----------



## midlife (22 Nov 2018)

Major Brothers?


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2018)

3 frames:

A Reynolds 531 frame: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/reynolds-531c-frameset/143023473934
Same seller has another: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/reynolds-531-c-frame/143023569963

Plus a vintage track frame: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-claud-Butler-Track-frame/202511239222


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2018)

A couple of nice one's going under the hammer here i think they are being sold as a pr 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0301/lot-8d5536b9-0ab9-4130-94ae-a99e00d60a61

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0301/lot-8d5536b9-0ab9-4130-94ae-a99e00d60a61

Plus a few other more modern bikes


----------



## stalagmike (24 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> it look's very close to my initials MB


And mine!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2018)

It's not a motorway then?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

A couple for today

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...n-frame-campagnolo-parts..-project/1321903823

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-ellis-briggs/1321809121 which is fairly local to me but i just don't need a bike with a seized seat post


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Nov 2018)

Interesting pair of bikes. The Ellis Briggs is even closer to me but I'm not tempted either. Unusual bars on that one though. I don't think I'd be happy riding it without a back brake if it has a freewheel - having front brake only is a bit dicy if you have to stop quickly.

I like the marbled blue paintwork on the Rory O'Brien but its quite chipped. Is the front brake caliper there? Its a job to tell from the first photo. It seems to have come adrift anyway.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2018)

Today's find's

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ull-mudguards-great-condition-m-l-/1322272910

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-just-refurbished-shimano-groupset/1322091147

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bob-jackson-keith-lambert-racing-bike-frame-/1322198156


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Nov 2018)

A very nice looking Raleigh at a good price - but its way too big for me and its in Northumberland!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Mens-Pro-race-Reynolds-501-Bicycle-24-Frame-12-gears/173656589473?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=bd07a7d43475490abe6673b34276eb7b&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=253996696670&itm=173656589473&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

And another... a Dawes

Buy it now for £15! Needs a new spoke in the back wheel but the parts alone make this worth a punt. Its in Shrewsbury.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bik...m=173644633418&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## Soltydog (29 Nov 2018)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2363019303726059
Comes with £100 worth of spears? Not sure how many spears you get for £100 & how easy would they be to use whilst cycling ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

Soltydog said:


> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2363019303726059
> Comes with £100 worth of spears? Not sure how many spears you get for £100 & how easy would they be to use whilst cycling ?



A cheap remake of Thame of Grones ?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2018)

Friday finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...087699?hash=item3b22dea793:g:3eEAAOSwmUFb8Ybr

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AENDE-ti...814698?hash=item3fb2822aaa:g:D60AAOSwRF1b-bBT


----------



## Poacher (30 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Friday finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...087699?hash=item3b22dea793:g:3eEAAOSwmUFb8Ybr
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AENDE-ti...814698?hash=item3fb2822aaa:g:D60AAOSwRF1b-bBT


Love that Pongo special, very tempted.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Friday finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...087699?hash=item3b22dea793:g:3eEAAOSwmUFb8Ybr
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AENDE-ti...814698?hash=item3fb2822aaa:g:D60AAOSwRF1b-bBT


The vintage one says that the colour is blue !


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Dec 2018)

A couple off that ebay that they have nowadays!
If you're a fan of dodgy early 90s paint jobs then you'll love this:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...=item3b23ef7f0a:g:NhYAAOSwi7VcAXvJ:rk:42:pf:0





Not helped by the moiré from the background I feel!

Nice Gazelle AA super frame here:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gazelle-...h=item286f54419f:g:LhYAAOSwcH5cAAtq:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> A couple off that ebay that they have nowadays!
> If you're a fan of dodgy early 90s paint jobs then you'll love this:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...=item3b23ef7f0a:g:NhYAAOSwi7VcAXvJ:rk:42:pf:0
> View attachment 441016
> ...



It is almost like one of those 3D pictures when they became clear!


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Dec 2018)

early ebike anyone  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sinclair...=item286f38c3b1:g:F~cAAOSwvytb~rUf:rk:17:pf:0


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Dec 2018)

I have just seen this drop dead gorgeous piece of kit at a decent price as well

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SIRIUS-L...h=item36418d1a86:g:z~8AAOSwlY5bp6xz:rk:1:pf:0

And this wets my appetite as well.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Columbus...h=item468a8b379a:g:VqsAAOSw8sBbwzZq:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> I have just seen this drop dead gorgeous piece of kit at a decent price as well
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SIRIUS-L...h=item36418d1a86:g:z~8AAOSwlY5bp6xz:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> ...



Two nice machines for sure


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Dec 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> And this wets my appetite as well.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Columbus...h=item468a8b379a:g:VqsAAOSw8sBbwzZq:rk:2:pf:0


That red bike is something special. Thank gods [Odin, maybe?] it's too far away!


----------



## southcoast (1 Dec 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> That red bike is something special. Thank gods [Odin, maybe?] it's too far away!



Yep looks a nice bike. Top tube to short for me.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Dec 2018)

I thought this Reynolds 531 framed Fixie looked rather nice, Mavic handbuilt wheels, Shimano 600 brakes (rear brake included with the sale), nice saddle. Seller based in Nuneaton, ends later today, currently £28 with no reserve!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233021696018


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Dec 2018)

Another venom! Mine was Nuneaton too, different seller though. The geometry on that frame is insane!


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Dec 2018)

Here's a fun bike - just look at those spokes!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-ne...m=273561460327&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Don't bother if you don't like red bikes!


----------



## stalagmike (3 Dec 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Another venom! Mine was Nuneaton too, different seller though. The geometry on that frame is insane!


That's what I was about to say. I'd be worried about falling over round corners!


----------



## nonowt (7 Dec 2018)

this looks like a high end 70's Holdsworth or similar. Currently £53 in Braintree:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

this 60's Bates has been hanging around (and dropping in price) for a while. I imagine it would have sold with better photos/info:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E-G-Bate...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2018)

Odd mix of stuff on that Holdsworth. Top end Dura Ace hubs and Nice arc en ciel rims but with low end brakes and chainset Not sure what the frame is?


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2018)

Divorce material in Sheffield: 8 bikes, 4 frames and all a bit 'old' with a start price of £20: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COLLECTI...RUDGE-SWIFT-ETC-Tweed-Run-Eroica/223277257399











gives you the idea. Seller also has 2 other vintage bikes for sale.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2018)

A rather nice frame here 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RACING-B...=item468b2d6143:g:yCwAAOSwUxlcBbWw:rk:50:pf:0

And a nice https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Gi...h=item1cc34ea747:g:iKEAAOSwu4dcDXBP:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2018)

Peugeot competition ( l think 60cm ) Reynolds tubes about £100 ....good or no good ?


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Peugeot competition ( l think 60cm ) Reynolds tubes about £100 ....good or no good ?
> View attachment 442099


Looks to be in good condition with decent gear on it. For £100 I'd say 'good'


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Peugeot competition ( l think 60cm ) Reynolds tubes about £100 ....good or no good ?
> View attachment 442099



I would be en route to pick that up straight away @woodbutcher


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I would be en route to pick that up straight away @woodbutcher


That good eh ? Mr. B. The only problem for me is that since l probably wouldn't be able to reach the pedals l would have to move it on


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2018)

On the other hand this is absolutely spot on for my size ....unfortunately find the ornamentation vulgar and ott.as is the price


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2018)

OOPs forgot the photo :


----------



## stalagmike (10 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Peugeot competition ( l think 60cm ) Reynolds tubes about £100 ....good or no good ?
> View attachment 442099


Saddle doesn't match the bar tape, which grates a bit, but that's an easy fix, so it's a 'yes' from me...


----------



## stalagmike (10 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> OOPs forgot the photo :
> 
> View attachment 442123


That's not vulgar, that's cool! But hey, another man's meat etc.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> That good eh ? Mr. B. The only problem for me is that since l probably wouldn't be able to reach the pedals l would have to move it on



Yeah those old 531 Pug's are pukka and really nice to ride



woodbutcher said:


> OOPs forgot the photo :
> 
> View attachment 442123



That's nice as well


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2018)

stalagmike said:


> That's not vulgar, that's cool! But hey, another man's meat etc.


Just sour grapes on my part , if l remember correctly the asking price is in the region of €500 and that frame deserves the best when it comes to the build.
Way beyond my budget l fear !


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2018)

Just to prove that lm not making it up....
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/colnago-mas...-51/233037551142?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## Soltydog (11 Dec 2018)

Gents Raleigh Genesis, auction in Hull starting at £1 https://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auct...0439/lot-5ebdd410-e174-41c5-a60e-a9ae010592ba


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Dec 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Gents Raleigh Genesis, auction in Hull starting at £1 https://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auct...0439/lot-5ebdd410-e174-41c5-a60e-a9ae010592ba


I see the same seller has a ladies Genesis for sale as well.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

From what can be seen a fairly tidy Holdsworth going under the hammer in Dorset https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Dec 2018)

Interesting to see the auctioneer's estimate of £40-£60 is less than the previous lot!

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0046/lot-21bd5870-5338-4d7f-9c25-a9b300c4e404

I think the Holdsworth will fetch quite a bit more than £60.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Interesting to see the auctioneer's estimate of £40-£60 is less than the previous lot!
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0046/lot-21bd5870-5338-4d7f-9c25-a9b300c4e404
> 
> I think the Holdsworth will fetch quite a bit more than £60.



Rather glad the blades are not the other way around


----------



## nonowt (12 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Interesting to see the auctioneer's estimate of £40-£60 is less than the previous lot!
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0046/lot-21bd5870-5338-4d7f-9c25-a9b300c4e404
> 
> I think the Holdsworth will fetch quite a bit more than £60.



Looks like one of their higher-end models - Mistral or a late Cyclone maybe? In nice condition too but I can't see there being much demand in between Xmas and New Year, so it could end up being a bargain.

Reynolds 653 Ribble in Milton Keynes £100 start, ends tomorrow:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item28700a9574:g:IHkAAOSwX6RcCTf2:rk:1:pf:0

another 653 bike. this one a Cobra with an, erm, interesting paintjob. £130 in Southampton:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...=item3b23ef7f0a:g:NhYAAOSwi7VcAXvJ:rk:69:pf:0


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> Looks like one of their higher-end models - Mistral or a late Cyclone maybe? In nice condition too but I can't see there being much demand in between Xmas and New Year, so it could end up being a bargain.
> 
> Reynolds 653 Ribble in Milton Keynes £100 start, ends tomorrow:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item28700a9574:g:IHkAAOSwX6RcCTf2:rk:1:pf:0
> ...



That's very true time's are quiet for sure and i should think @Illaveago will be heading that way just in case


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2018)

Possible a very cheap Vintage 70’s/80's , BSA Tour de France, https://ebay.us/RbfrJq (@Cavalol )


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That's very true time's are quiet for sure and i should think @Illaveago will be heading that way just in case


Nah! I've got my hands full with a tandem.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> another 653 bike. this one a Cobra with an, erm, interesting paintjob. £130 in Southampton:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...=item3b23ef7f0a:g:NhYAAOSwi7VcAXvJ:rk:69:pf:0




oooh, nasty.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

CarlP said:


> Possible a very cheap Vintage 70’s/80's , BSA Tour de France, https://ebay.us/RbfrJq (@Cavalol )



That's tidy


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That's tidy


Except for the saddle!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> Looks like one of their higher-end models - Mistral or a late Cyclone maybe? In nice condition too but I can't see there being much demand in between Xmas and New Year, so it could end up being a bargain.
> 
> Reynolds 653 Ribble in Milton Keynes £100 start, ends tomorrow:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item28700a9574:g:IHkAAOSwX6RcCTf2:rk:1:pf:0
> ...


The Ribble is a nice colour. Haven't we seen the Cobra on here before? Either its been relisted or maybe it was another bike with the same paint job.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Dec 2018)

A good £95 buy?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...m=283291098882&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## nonowt (13 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> The Ribble is a nice colour. Haven't we seen the Cobra on here before? Either its been relisted or maybe it was another bike with the same paint job.



I think you could be right. It does look familiar.

I'd spotted that Gitane - nice colour scheme and it looks pretty tidy too me. Not high-end but for £95 I wouldn't complain. Decent set of Mavics on it too - I could do with them!

This little green mystery in Sheffield is a lot older then the seller thinks. Shame about the paint loss on the seat tube. Got to be worth £40 though:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Green-re...m=163425078081&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> This little green mystery in Sheffield is a lot older then the seller thinks. Shame about the paint loss on the seat tube. Got to be worth £40 though:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Green-reynolds-531-vintage-road-bike-Size-21-inches/163425078081?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160927153312&meid=3725cb6e3d5f430093e1ef825039753f&pid=100013&rk=11&rkt=12&sd=253866298568&itm=163425078081&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986



The Reynolds sticker gives it away 

I wonder what that was originally.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> The Reynolds sticker gives it away
> 
> I wonder what that was originally.



Who knows and like others have said quite nice just a bit on the small side for me


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> I'd spotted that Gitane - nice colour scheme and it looks pretty tidy too me. Not high-end but for £95 I wouldn't complain. Decent set of Mavics on it too - I could do with them!



Loving the paint scheme on that Gitane just too far away


----------



## chickendrumsticks (13 Dec 2018)

That 653 Ribble mentioned earlier is still at £100, and only 90 minutes to go,,,
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item28700a9574:g:IHkAAOSwX6RcCTf2:rk:1:pf:0

Sold for £102


----------



## Soltydog (13 Dec 2018)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1196542883817711

Smallish Orbit Gold Medal in Worksop , if it's what it says it is, a real bargain at £50


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2018)

Nice Henry Burton town bike here. Its in Stafford with 2 days to go and bidding is at £16 but hasn't met the reserve yet (unsurprisingly!). Another small bike though.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=283296662011&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2018)

Cheap bike in Huntingdon


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/349496528987464/?ref=product_details


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

Any thoughts

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SARACEN-...h=item3fb4189128:g:r~oAAOSw8kVcDuA7:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SARACEN-...h=item3fb4189128:g:r~oAAOSw8kVcDuA7:rk:1:pf:0


Not my taste in bikes but with no bids as yet at £40 it must be worth an offer !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Not my taste in bikes but with no bids as yet at £40 it must be worth an offer !



Not so sure myself as the front disc set up just looks out of place


----------



## nonowt (14 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SARACEN-...h=item3fb4189128:g:r~oAAOSw8kVcDuA7:rk:1:pf:0



this doesn't look quite right:


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> this doesn't look quite right:
> View attachment 442523



ooh and that post is awfully low down in the frame


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> ooh and that post is awfully low down in the frame


It is a weird one for sure but l like the San Marco saddle, only to look at though , my LOOK has one fitted and it is not at all comfortable for me


----------



## DCLane (14 Dec 2018)

It looks to be similar to the one on Dead Rats although I agree the seat tube is a bit wierd: https://deadrats.co.uk/2015/12/08/1990s-saracen-skyline/


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Who knows and like others have said quite nice just a bit on the small side for me



Not sure that it's a 21". The TT might be 21" long but the frame looks less than that, very short head tube. It doesn't really look any bigger than the 19 1/2" sized Raleigh racer I used to ride when I was about 10/11!
The sticker would suggest it was built in 1985 or shortly afterwards. Worth a punt if you're of small stature and live up North.


----------



## nonowt (14 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Not sure that it's a 21". The TT might be 21" long but the frame looks less than that, very short head tube. It doesn't really look any bigger than the 19 1/2" sized Raleigh racer I used to ride when I was about 10/11!
> The sticker would suggest it was built in 1985 or shortly afterwards. Worth a punt if you're of small stature and live up North.



I agree it looks smaller. I think it was probably repainted in 1985 but dates from the 60's - or even before - judging by the Nervex Pro lugs and the seat cluster? I think the bottle bosses could've been added at the same time.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> I think it was probably repainted in 1985 but dates from the 60's - or even before - judging by the Nervex Pro lugs and the seat cluster? .



I'm no expert on lugs, I just know I much prefer the appearance of lugged frames to welded ones. Those ones I noticed are rather elaborate. However, the fork curvature doesn't look especially "vintage" to me. Known old bikes often seem to have a more pronounced degree of curve at the lower end of the fork than more modern machines. The one for sale looks to have "modern" forks, even if the lugs are fancy and suggest some greater age.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

A fair one here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...426842?hash=item5b504fbc9a:g:2~4AAOSw~llcC8aN

Bit of a project here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Vint...715212?hash=item260cc0bd4c:g:upwAAOSwn01cDTlf

I rather like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...285713?hash=item3fb3313351:g:SJAAAOSwTxhcAs0-


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Dec 2018)

I want a pannier rack like the one on that first bike!
The second one will need a LOT of TLC...
The third one is in amazing condition considering it was built in 1981. Nice colour too.


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2018)

Dave Quinn with a flat bar conversion but Campagnolo components, £100 start in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/David-Quinn-Road-Bike/352545509486


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> Dave Quinn with a flat bar conversion but Campagnolo components, £100 start in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/David-Quinn-Road-Bike/352545509486
> 
> View attachment 442876



Bootiful and as for all that Campag equipment that needs a darned good polishing, but as the bars need changing, that might just put quite a few people off.


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> Bootiful and as for all that Campag equipment that needs a darned good polishing, but as the bars need changing, that might just put quite a few people off.



That's my thinking. I don't need another project, which is what it'd be, but this time of year no-one's really buying.


----------



## nonowt (17 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> That's my thinking. I don't need another project, which is what it'd be, but this time of year no-one's really buying.



It looks to be in great condition and if it was my size I'd be tempted - just swap bars and levers. It's been on sale on-and-off (gumtree, ebay and facebook) for a while now, which I guess is an indication of the vintage bike market rather than the bike. ...If I had a frame lined up I'd buy it for the parts.


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> It looks to be in great condition and if it was my size I'd be tempted - just swap bars and levers. It's been on sale on-and-off (gumtree, ebay and facebook) for a while now, which I guess is an indication of the vintage bike market rather than the bike. ...If I had a frame lined up I'd buy it for the parts.



True - at £200 and £180 I wasn't interested. At £100 it's probably worth it to buy and keep until the market sorts itself out. That's what I've done with the Olmo Rigel I bought last month.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Dec 2018)

All these nice bikes are too far away from me. Probably for the best, or I'd be too tempted.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2018)

Today's findings

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-type-racing-bike-spares-or-repair-/1324235916

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-racing-bike./1323974219


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> This little green mystery in Sheffield is a lot older then the seller thinks. Shame about the paint loss on the seat tube. Got to be worth £40 though:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Green-reynolds-531-vintage-road-bike-Size-21-inches/163425078081?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160927153312&meid=3725cb6e3d5f430093e1ef825039753f&pid=100013&rk=11&rkt=12&sd=253866298568&itm=163425078081&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986



An hour before the end and the seller's added a BiN of £110.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Dec 2018)

CarlP said:


> Possible a very cheap Vintage 70’s/80's , BSA Tour de France, https://ebay.us/RbfrJq (@Cavalol )



Twenty six quid in the end, cheap enough. Anyone here?


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2018)

CarlP said:


> Twenty six quid in the end, cheap enough. Anyone here?


It says Reserve not met Carl... so it never sold. I wonder what the reserve price was - and why put a reserve on it anyway, when its just as easy to start the auction at that price?

Y'know I think bikes would fetch higher prices if the seller offered delivery (not necessarily free delivery).


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2018)

A couple going under the auction hammer 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...7e7ef448a6646f/antiques-and-general-sale-lot-
276/

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...f448a6646f/antiques-and-general-sale-lot-594/


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> It says Reserve not met Carl... so it never sold. I wonder what the reserve price was - and why put a reserve on it anyway, when its just as easy to start the auction at that price?
> 
> Y'know I think bikes would fetch higher prices if the seller offered delivery (not necessarily free delivery).



I didn’t notice that. I agree about delivery, it’s a faff but it does help getting things sold.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple going under the auction hammer
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...7e7ef448a6646f/antiques-and-general-sale-lot-
> 276/
> ...


Have you any idea what it costs to get a bike delivered from these auctions? They are all so far away.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Have you any idea what it costs to get a bike delivered from these auctions? They are all so far away.



I asked a couple of weeks ago at one auction place and they quoted about £45


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I asked a couple of weeks ago at one auction place and they quoted about £45


Well I suppose that's not too bad if you get the bike at a good price. £45's worth of fuel wouldn't get you very far if you took a car to pick it up.

I've never bought from an online auction (other than ebay). Am I right in assuming the Registration fees have to be added to your winning bid? So if you buy a bike for, say, £100 and want it delivered it would cost around £175?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Well I suppose that's not too bad if you get the bike at a good price. £45's worth of fuel wouldn't get you very far if you took a car to pick it up.
> 
> I've never bought from an online auction (other than ebay). Am I right in assuming the Registration fees have to be added to your winning bid? So if you buy a bike for, say, £100 and want it delivered it would cost around £175?


You would have to pay commission on the winning bid, sometimes 20-25% and an extra charge for online bidding.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You would have to pay commission on the winning bid, sometimes 20-25% and an extra charge for online bidding.


Yes, that's what I thought. Something to bear in mind when bidding!


----------



## stalagmike (19 Dec 2018)

Anybody got any ideas what this bit of steel might be? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254030835841


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Anybody got any ideas what this bit of steel might be?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254030835841



Well it's 50's or there about's i think due to where the mud guard mounts are .
The lugs look similar to the fish tail design used on Raleigh Lentons and others but they had guard mount's on the drop out iirc 
Also Lentons had the gear cable roller held on via a boss


----------



## nonowt (19 Dec 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Anybody got any ideas what this bit of steel might be?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254030835841



Hmmm, I definitely seen those head tube lugs before. my original thought was a Dawes of some description? ...also, moving from factory built to artisan - the lugs on this Maclean look similar:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/macleans-hellon-rb.html


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> Hmmm, I definitely seen those head tube lugs before. my original thought was a Dawes of some description? ...also, moving from factory built to artisan - the lugs on this Maclean look similar:
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/macleans-hellon-rb.html



That deffo looks similar


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2018)

Todays find

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/lemond-classic-racing-bike./1323570485


----------



## nonowt (19 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That deffo looks similar



@stalagmike 
as does this Maclean over on LFGSS:
https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/263568/


----------



## stalagmike (19 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That deffo looks similar


Probably too small for me but I'm intrigued by it anyway.


----------



## stalagmike (19 Dec 2018)

nonowt said:


> @stalagmike
> as does this Maclean over on LFGSS:
> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/263568/


It might be one of those, but I think it would be beyond my skills / funds to get it back to its former glory!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2018)

stalagmike said:


> It might be one of those, but I think it would be beyond my skills / funds to get it back to its former glory!



Don't talk yourself down go for it


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2018)

This pr failed to sell at a local auction house , the Pug is quite nice and i was tempted but just got no more room 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...n-of-household-garden-jewellery-antiq-lot-15/


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2018)

And a couple of finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...094210?hash=item3fb48d3b02:g:-WUAAOSw5YlcFRXB

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wells-Vi...069553?hash=item3d7998e9f1:g:xqcAAOSwcapb5tmo

one for @woodbutcher https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vitus-97...139739?hash=item1ef0cf5a1b:g:ktoAAOSwO-pcFPTv


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And a couple of finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...094210?hash=item3fb48d3b02:g:-WUAAOSw5YlcFRXB
> 
> ...


I shall watch with interest to see what the bike makes !


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This pr failed to sell at a local auction house , the Pug is quite nice and i was tempted but just got no more room
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...n-of-household-garden-jewellery-antiq-lot-15/


I would have had them for the parts!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2018)

Some more finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Racing-Bike/113455359166?hash=item1a6a7764be:g:8dYAAOSwRbJcBAeW

one for @woodbutcher https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...989849?hash=item4430b5b119:g:~XIAAOSwHZdbN5r7

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-To...772054?hash=item3b255ab516:g:7XkAAOSwC~9cF-mo


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Some more finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Racing-Bike/113455359166?hash=item1a6a7764be:g:8dYAAOSwRbJcBAeW
> 
> one for @woodbutcher https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...989849?hash=item4430b5b119:g:~XIAAOSwHZdbN5r7


Thats very nice , and pretty light at 9.7 kg. I can see that if l am not very careful l will end up with a Vitus bicycle museum


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2018)

A battered-looking Bob Jackson in Otley for £95 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOB-JACK...-VINTAGE-CLASSIC-LEROICA-HIPSTER/143060117243


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> A battered-looking Bob Jackson in Otley for £95 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOB-JACK...-VINTAGE-CLASSIC-LEROICA-HIPSTER/143060117243
> 
> View attachment 443378



looks bigger than stated


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> looks bigger than stated


It does, if the length of the head tube is anything to go by (and it usually is). Also I notice they put a '?' after Bob Jackson, so I'd like to know what makes them think it is one. Have they just used the name to (hopefully) get more money for the bike?


----------



## midlife (21 Dec 2018)

Not sure if it's a Bob Jackson as the rear dropout mudguard eyes look wrong and it real unusual to get a fork lamp boss on one of their frames 

Having said that it's a classy looking looking older frame......nutted brakes and all that .. rear brake made me smile. lol. A Demi Course in the making


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Dec 2018)

Watching this Vitus thanks to the heads-up from biggs682 , it looks as though the UK is the place to be if ever want to sell my Vitus bikes ...healthy bidding going on ! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vitus-97...139739?hash=item1ef0cf5a1b:g:ktoAAOSwO-pcFPTv


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2018)

£290 at the moment...


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> £290 at the moment...


£325 of your English pounds .....strewth !!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> £325 of your English pounds .....strewth !!



Or 360 of those dodgy euro things that we mercifully never adopted!


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Or 360 of those dodgy euro things that we mercifully never adopted!


I couldn't care less what they are called , just as long as l have a stack of em!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I couldn't care less what they are called , just as long as l have a stack of em!



It's not a currency I would want to be holding any of, when Italy triggers a full-blown eurozone meltdown. Greece hasn't gone away either, that is going to blow up again sooner or later too.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's not a currency I would want to be holding any of, when Italy triggers a full-blown eurozone meltdown. Greece hasn't gone away either, that is going to blow up again sooner or later too.


Ok l but at current XE rates One Pound Sterling buys 1.11 Euro . It will be interesting to see which way the rate goes after Brexit is finally implemented when it actually happens, hard or soft.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Ok l but at current XE rates One Pound Sterling buys 1.11 Euro . It will be interesting to see which way the rate goes after Brexit is finally implemented when it actually happens, hard or soft.



No Brexit talk please


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> No Brexit talk please


I concur, there is a time and a place for such banter but not now and definitely not on CycleChat......the last bastion of tolerance and common sense


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I concur, there is a time and a place for such banter but not now and definitely not on CycleChat......the last bastion of tolerance and common sense


I have common sense?! Wow!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I have common sense?! Wow!



We all have an amount of it


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> We all have an amount of it


Experience and observation tells me that’s true but to *hugely* varying degrees....


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> We all have an amount of it


I have an uncommon amount


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I have an uncommon amount


I can't remember what it is we have a lot of


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I can't remember what it is we have a lot of


Confusion?


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2018)

Isn't this a pretty thing


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2018)

@woodbutcher - yes. And ... where's the link? Not that I need a vintage lo-pro ...

Oh, and a 1970's Loverdi frame in London for £99 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Italia-Road-Frame/332973544291


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> @woodbutcher - yes. And ... where's the link? Not that I need a vintage lo-pro ...
> 
> Oh, and a 1970's Loverdi frame in London for £99 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Italia-Road-Frame/332973544291
> 
> View attachment 443670


It is so annoying but l can't remember where l saw it


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> It is so annoying but l can't remember where l saw it


Hey "eric the brain cell" remembered .....
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2319372644964030/?ref=feed_rhc


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2018)

love the originality but not keen on the price https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/humber-sports-classic-vintage-bike./1324849848

a Holdsworth ? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-road-bike/1324681304

tidy looking but made by ?? https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/W7IXH7lKvzItdpVK/bike

a repainted ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...684651?hash=item1ef170412b:g:-WAAAOSwa6NcEOIB

a nice small koga https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koga-Miy...172013?hash=item1cc42a036d:g:VA0AAOSwY0ZcBSs9


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> love the originality but not keen on the price https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/humber-sports-classic-vintage-bike./1324849848
> 
> a Holdsworth ? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-road-bike/1324681304
> 
> ...


l like the koga but the seller is either in Krakow or the UK and either way its a problem


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> l like the koga but the seller is either in Krakow or the UK and either way its a problem



Yes but he offers carriage


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Yes but he offers carriage


Oops, not for the first time l missed the small print


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2018)

Some more 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/21-road-...768227?hash=item2f288ca2a3:g:v7sAAOSwnhlb7fbL

one for the taller members https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Da...088598?hash=item260e532a56:g:Gu4AAOSwNTNcDAm7

a local to me one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item23afbf8b80:g:8ewAAOSwhhlb8-h3:rk:5:pf:0

a project Rudge https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/My-Dads-...=item214f5ed242:g:IDkAAOSwjMtcIkWg:rk:11:pf:0


----------



## Soltydog (27 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> a Holdsworth ? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-road-bike/1324681304



"Suitable of 5 8'" looks a bit bigger than that to me 



biggs682 said:


> one for the taller members https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Da...088598?hash=item260e532a56:g:Gu4AAOSwNTNcDAm7



Looks quite nice & the right size, but not sure I need another


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Some more
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/21-road-...768227?hash=item2f288ca2a3:g:v7sAAOSwnhlb7fbL



That's been up for a while - the shop's about a mile away - but hasn't sold at £130 for a couple of months. My guess is they'd take an offer ...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2018)

Todays finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-racing-cycle/1324805487

a nice original Claud Butler tad pricey though https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claud-butler-electron-racing-bike-/1324870266


----------



## Oldfentiger (28 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Todays finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-racing-cycle/1324805487
> 
> a nice original Claud Butler tad pricey though https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claud-butler-electron-racing-bike-/1324870266


The Claud Butler has lost its original rear mech - should be Campag Nuovo Valentino, I think.


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Dec 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> The Claud Butler has lost its original rear mech - should be Campag Nuovo Valentino, I think.


These were sold as a frameset as well, so it _could _be original


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> a repainted ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...684651?hash=item1ef170412b:g:-WAAAOSwa6NcEOIB


quite an understated paint job, bit of a mish mash of parts and is it real (looks a quality frame nonetheless)? Probably why it's sitting at that price.


----------



## Oldfentiger (29 Dec 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> These were sold as a frameset as well, so it _could _be original


Ah Ok - I didn’t know it was available as a frameset.
Front mech is Nuovo Valentino though.


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Dec 2018)

Nice Raleigh Quadra here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...rentrq:fa21175c1670a9e2b0d55349fff34d7a|iid:1
Its the exact same frame as my triathlon - not Raleigh's top of the tree by any means, but mine rides lovely it does!


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> That's been up for a while - the shop's about a mile away - but hasn't sold at £130 for a couple of months. My guess is they'd take an offer ...


Yes, the relisting has an 'Offer' button...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/21-road-...m=202549630204&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## barr313 (1 Jan 2019)

Shorter on Ebay Road frame No 1377 has Barry Chick build sticker Seller says 13 frame built in 1977. 
eBay item number:
123571152970


----------



## midlife (1 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> And now thanks to the article link from midlife , l know that my frame was made in 1984 January and there were 204 made in the month. So l can have its 35th birthday celebration and buy it a nice shiny crankset (Shimano 600 Tri Colour) to go with the only other part l have so far , a Shimano 600 Tri Colour rear mech.





barr313 said:


> Shorter on Ebay Road frame No 1377 has Barry Chick build sticker Seller says 13 frame built in 1977.
> eBay item number:
> 123571152970



Interesting, built for bar end shifters


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2019)

Another Shorter here which has been up for sale a while know https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23-5-Sho...h=item3b235248a4:g:EfMAAOSw5qJb-Apk:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2019)

Rather nice Claud Butler here and a couple of others

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claud-butler-regent-tourer/1325239298

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...forks-just-refurbished-700c-wheels/1324930570

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-galaxy-racing-toured-bike-/1325338024 @Tony Raynor


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Rather nice Claud Butler here and a couple of others
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claud-butler-regent-tourer/1325239298
> 
> ...


That claud looks very useable, I think he might be asking a bit much though


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> That claud looks very useable, I think he might be asking a bit much though



Agree re price being high at this moment , but like you say very useable


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2019)

This seller in Huddersfield has a very nice Woodrup at £295: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-Vintage-Road-Bike-1970-large/173721819803







Oh, and a nice Pennine single speed at £350: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pennine-Track-Bike-large/173721856122






Both are too big for me.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2019)

A vintage Harrogate in Wakefield for £150 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-road-bike/323634720867






A bit over-priced? Also probably too big for me although it's just down the road.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2019)

A nice one here nr Oxford

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-unisex-bike/1325387882


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2019)

I rather like this one but the cost of changing it back to a geared road bike make it look expensive 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/lightweight-fixed-wheel-bike./1325510060


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I rather like this one but the cost of changing it back to a geared road bike make it look expensive
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/lightweight-fixed-wheel-bike./1325510060


Can someone explain the attraction of fixed wheel bikes......they were just a fad when l were a lad


----------



## fossala (4 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Can someone explain the attraction of fixed wheel bikes......they were just a fad when l were a lad


I like them, rolling hills are a blast. I'm thinking about making a fixed gear MTB for commuting, 650bx3".


----------



## derrick (4 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Can someone explain the attraction of fixed wheel bikes......they were just a fad when l were a lad


It's a man thing, don't worry about it.


----------



## derrick (4 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Can someone explain the attraction of fixed wheel bikes......they were just a fad when l were a lad


Before i retired i used a fixie for commuting, Nothing to go wrong, Chains chainrings and sprockets lasted forever, brakes never wore out. The ideal commuter. Cheap as chips.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Before i retired i used a fixie for commuting, Nothing to go wrong, Chains chainrings and sprockets lasted forever, brakes never wore out. The ideal commuter. Cheap as chips.


I must admit that as a youngster l had one or two as did all my mates. We just built them from bits and pieces but one thing was a must , "cow horn handlebars"


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2019)

some more finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHED-FIN...583080?hash=item3fb602e6a8:g:QzwAAOSwCwBcLPy1

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Mar...010335?hash=item33fe5057df:g:qBAAAOSw5YlcLlyq

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...773458?hash=item3d6f355dd2:g:7e8AAOSwrBxat7UH

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/312414506402?hash=item48bd5b0da2:g:hY8AAOSwVXdcL2hG

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steve-Et...809854?hash=item260ee77ffe:g:N5IAAOSwRfxcKND~ 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...681817?hash=item56bdc044d9:g:gHoAAOSwWSlb0Z6D

one here for @Boon 51 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...058513?hash=item3b26627a51:g:vHwAAOSw0rdcKhXe

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...969269?hash=item3b267fa235:g:YZoAAOSw9apcK5k3


----------



## stalagmike (4 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> some more finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHED-FIN...583080?hash=item3fb602e6a8:g:QzwAAOSwCwBcLPy1
> 
> ...


More Great finds. I am strangely drawn to the paint job on that Steve etteridge. I have always wanted a record ace too. Too far away though!


----------



## Alan O (4 Jan 2019)

stalagmike said:


> I have always wanted a record ace too. Too far away though!


Same here, and Sun Tour Cyclone rear derailleur too, but too far away from me.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2019)

stalagmike said:


> More Great finds. I am strangely drawn to the paint job on that Steve etteridge. I have always wanted a record ace too. Too far away though!



Must admit i was trying to find a reason to visit cleethorpes but couldn't find one


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Jan 2019)

stalagmike said:


> More Great finds. I am strangely drawn to the paint job on that Steve etteridge. I have always wanted a record ace too. Too far away though!


I know what you mean about that paint job


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jan 2019)

I did my fastest rides on a fixed wheel bike.

<----- That one actually.


----------



## davidphilips (5 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I can't remember what it is we have a lot of


 LOL, Bikes my friend, plenty of bikes the more the merrier.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

I like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M-Steel-...e63dfb5:g:0uYAAOSwnh5cLx4M&LH_ItemCondition=4 a lot


----------



## midlife (6 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M-Steel-Reynolds-531c-road-bike-retro-vintage-Leroica-Joe-Waugh-brooks-race/113521188789?hash=item1a6e63dfb5:g:0uYAAOSwnh5cLx4M&LH_ItemCondition=4 a lot



That's a classy frame with Golden Arrow kit, real smart


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

midlife said:


> That's a classy frame with Golden Arrow kit, real smart


Just too far for me but local ISH for others


----------



## stalagmike (7 Jan 2019)

Tidy looking Marin Bear Valley SE at low start price. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202558669488


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Tidy looking Marin Bear Valley SE at low start price.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202558669488



Very nice indeed


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

A bsa parabike

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bsa-parabike-para-troopers-bike-1939-45/1325861116


----------



## mikeymustard (7 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A bsa parabike
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bsa-parabike-para-troopers-bike-1939-45/1325861116


great bit of history, not at that price though; last one I saw (was a coupla years ago mind) went for a fraction of that


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> great bit of history, not at that price though; last one I saw (was a coupla years ago mind) went for a fraction of that


Exactly my reaction, half the asking would be reasonable !


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Exactly my reaction, half the asking would be reasonable !


Oops replied to wrong post....l was on about this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...29b739b:g:5mUAAOSw71pb1wyz:rk:4:pf:0#shpCntId


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> great bit of history, not at that price though; last one I saw (was a coupla years ago mind) went for a fraction of that



And i was thinking exactly the same if not lower still


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Jan 2019)

2013 Specialized Secteur entry level model, size 54cm, pick up only from Birmingham.
A good price at £75 Buy it now.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202559613062


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 446130
> 2013 Specialized Secteur entry level model, size 54cm, pick up only from Birmingham.
> A good price at £75 Buy it now.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202559613062


That won't hang around long at that price! I'm glad its 80 miles away from me or I would be tempted... lol


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

A couple for today

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...4-speed-groupset-700c-mavic-wheels/1325625559

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-road-bike/1325825162

@Illaveago don't look at this too closely https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-retro-tandem-fully-working/1325787500


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2019)

I think the tandem can be used as a Ladyback or with a crossbar !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think the tandem can be used as a Ladyback or with a crossbar !



Go nicely with your BSA convertible one


----------



## davidphilips (8 Jan 2019)

A Look 231 collection only, pity or i may buy it, an EBay item that ends in 17 hours in Berkhamsted price is only at £76 for a classic carbon look bike has to be worth a lot more? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Look-cla...51&meid=60c69f01ac3647188ef6a3614d0283d7&pid%


----------



## nonowt (9 Jan 2019)

Early 80's Raleigh Record Ace in Folkstone. Looks it was too big for the original owner and has sat pretty much unused. Fair bit of surface rust which should clean off. Ends today.

Tidy well spec'd Pennine Italia of a similar vintage in Brigg. Photos contain a gratuitous use of classic car as a back drop.

I really like this '78 Dave Lloyd looks fairly big (24"?) but still too small for me. It's in Llandrindod Wells (handy for the National Cycle Museum). Same seller has another bike listed/badged as a 50's Holdsworth but the frame number is on the rear drop out which doesn't seem right for a Holdsworth...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> I really like this '78 Dave Lloyd looks fairly big (24"?) but still too small for me. It's in Llandrindod Wells (handy for the National Cycle Museum). Same seller has another bike listed/badged as a 50's Holdsworth but the frame number is on the rear drop out which doesn't seem right for a Holdsworth...



That Dave Lloyd has me all in a flutter for sure


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Jan 2019)

Don’t see these every day

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...y-classic-antiques-interiors-auction-lot-141/

1987 Strida folding bicycle in London


----------



## nonowt (9 Jan 2019)

Renegade (well, that's what's panto'd on the seat cluster) tourer with Campag Veloce groupset in Wellingborough. Room for another @biggs682 ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> Renegade (well, that's what's panto'd on the seat cluster) tourer with Campag Veloce groupset in Wellingborough. Room for another @biggs682 ?



Got that in my watching pile already but thankfully too small and pricey imho the way thinks are selling at the moment


----------



## buzzy-beans (9 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> Tidy well spec'd Pennine Italia of a similar vintage in Brigg....



Love that Penine, but even so I would far prefer to drive away in the Morgan + 8 !!


----------



## stalagmike (9 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> Early 80's Raleigh Record Ace in Folkstone.
> 
> 
> Went for 51 quid in the end. Fair play to whoever picked that up.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Don’t see these every day
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...y-classic-antiques-interiors-auction-lot-141/
> 
> 1987 Strida folding bicycle in London


I'm not sure I would want to either !


----------



## stalagmike (11 Jan 2019)

This looks alright for £50 or offers. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254055628223


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Jan 2019)

stalagmike said:


> This looks alright for £50 or offers.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254055628223



A tad too small for me but that looks nice


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2019)

Hercules for £25 start in Barnsley: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hercules-kestrel-manor-vintage-mens-bicycle/382726676875







This is _probably_ what we're aiming for with my Carlton Corsa re-build, but with a 531 frame. I _think_ it's an Aston Tourist rather than a Manor Sports due to the different frame.


----------



## stalagmike (13 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> Hercules for £25 start in Barnsley: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hercules-kestrel-manor-vintage-mens-bicycle/382726676875
> 
> View attachment 446866
> 
> ...



Love those handlebars, and it's red, so clearly a speed machine.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2019)

Cheap but battered-looking Pug in Doncaster for £25 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARN-FIND-PEUGEOT-GENTS-RACING-CYCLE/283337602445


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> Hercules for £25 start in Barnsley: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hercules-kestrel-manor-vintage-mens-bicycle/382726676875
> 
> View attachment 446866
> 
> ...



If that rides as nice as my Aston Tourist then depending on what it reaches it could be a good buy indeed


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> If that rides as nice as my Aston Tourist then depending on what it reaches it could be a good buy indeed



It's on my watch list - don't need another bike but it will probably be better than the 1950 Raleigh Sports.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> It's on my watch list - don't need another bike but it will probably be better than the 1950 Raleigh Sports.



Mine doesn't feel that heavy either


----------



## nonowt (14 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> Hercules for £25 start in Barnsley: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hercules-kestrel-manor-vintage-mens-bicycle/382726676875
> 
> View attachment 446866
> 
> ...


This has been listed before - last summer maybe? I think it was closer to £100 then. A real bargain at the current price.

This Bradford based badly photographed Richmond Tourer any good @DCLane ? Currently less than 15 quid. There's a nice bike in there.


----------



## nonowt (14 Jan 2019)

...And this shop built 60s Holdsworth in Sudbury is something special.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> This Bradford based badly photographed Richmond Tourer any good @DCLane ? Currently less than 15 quid. There's a nice bike in there.



Thanks - added to the watch list. Closes Wednesday and I'm about a mile from there on Weds eve.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2019)

Todays finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/evans-vintage-501-bicycle/1326649789

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ing-bike.-good-rideable-condition./1326479606

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-raceing-bike/1326647291 worth the asking price for the saddle bag

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-531st-racer-bike-/1326739418 VERY NICELY PRICED


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2019)

One for @woodbutcher 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/271865330151324/?ref=feed_rhc


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for @woodbutcher
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/271865330151324/?ref=feed_rhc



Nice Mr B. the irony is that l am being reduced to broke by re-building the 979 l already have
This would be more in my budget but l already have one ! Whats a chap to do ?

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2191067681147813/


----------



## nonowt (16 Jan 2019)

Tidy looking late 80s Raleigh 531c Race in London NW4 - ends today.

50's EG Bates in Portsmouth with nice original paint/decals - low start prices.

That lovely Dave Lloyd in Wales somehow failed to sell at £95 and has been relisted for £80 (one bidder at the moment).


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Jan 2019)

Another Vitus 979 .....right price wrong size (for me) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Velo-cou...m=173733533454&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Nice Mr B. the irony is that l am being reduced to broke by re-building the 979 l already have
> This would be more in my budget but l already have one ! Whats a chap to do ?
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2191067681147813/




Wish it was more local


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> 50's EG Bates in Portsmouth with nice original paint/decals - low start prices.
> 
> That lovely Dave Lloyd in Wales somehow failed to sell at £95 and has been relisted for £80 (one bidder at the moment).



That's a nice Bates for sure and that David lloyd will be giving me more pleasurable thoughts for sure


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> Renegade (well, that's what's panto'd on the seat cluster) tourer with Campag Veloce groupset in Wellingborough. Room for another @biggs682 ?



See this one is up again and i think it's being sold by @Steve T ?


----------



## Soltydog (16 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Todays finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-raceing-bike/1326647291 worth the asking price for the saddle bag



Nice find, my dad was asking about my old turbo, so I'm taking it over on next visit. Might even take him a bike to use on it now


----------



## Steve T (16 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> See this one is up again and i think it's being sold by @Steve T ?


Bought this before Christmas but then finally got a cannondale in my size so I'm looking to rehome it if anyone wants it for £130 which is what I paid .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

Steve T said:


> Bought this before Christmas but then finally got a cannondale in my size so I'm looking to rehome it if anyone wants it for £130 which is what I paid .



If it was a couple of inches bigger i would be interested


----------



## Steve T (17 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> If it was a couple of inches bigger i would be interested


I have the opposite problem Martin, being vertically challenged as I am.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Jan 2019)

Steve T said:


> I have the opposite problem Martin, being vertically challenged as I am.


Me too  Still all the best things come in small packages ( I like to think).


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jan 2019)

@biggs682 ? A 1991 retro classic Trek 2100 composite in Leicester. Currently £16 with around 4 hours remaining.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183630668960


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 447571
> @biggs682 ? A 1991 retro classic Trek 2100 composite in Leicester. Currently £16 with around 4 hours remaining.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183630668960



It's in my watch pile but must admit the seat post issue is a bit of a concern


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2019)

In the 'handlebars' category there's this Peugeot in Worthing, starting at £55: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980s-Pe...ATAX-Phillipe-Guidons-handlebars/132917495033


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jan 2019)

These work out at about £43 per frame, delivered

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOT-CADR...m=252832156350&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2019)

Nice old Armstrong going under the hammer here 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jan 2019)

Mega spendy but a lovely anniversary 753 Bob Jackson, the paint job on this is so nice.

Thank heavens its too small for me or I'd be looking to see how much I could sell a kidney for.....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jack...4:g:HtkAAOSwoEFcAS-H:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2019)

Today's finds 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-bike-/1327326608

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/hand-built-touring-tandem-bike/1327227474

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/marring-bobcat-trail-mountain-bike/1327214738

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...d-rarely-used-£175-central-xchurch/1327231981


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Jan 2019)

Listed just under martin's christchurch find https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/motorised-bicycle..hercules-saxonette-spartamet/1326699977


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jan 2019)

Dynatech 600 - IN PURPLE! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=item41f7f89fe3:g:-UsAAOSwpppcNgMH:rk:24:pf:0


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jan 2019)

A couple of interesting ones (IMO)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrome-P...=item28746be0b2:g:Fr4AAOSwKwhcMkHP:rk:52:pf:0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...442171?hash=item287473dd3b:g:NakAAOSw1qhcBGoM

Edit: It'll be interesting to see what the team raleigh fetches


----------



## carpenter (22 Jan 2019)

Saw this one:



mikeymustard said:


> A couple of interesting ones (IMO)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrome-P...=item28746be0b2:g:Fr4AAOSwKwhcMkHP:rk:52:pf:0



and it got me thinking about how good the unpolished bits would look with a coloured lacquer coat/flamboyant finish


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> A couple of interesting ones (IMO)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrome-P...=item28746be0b2:g:Fr4AAOSwKwhcMkHP:rk:52:pf:0
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...442171?hash=item287473dd3b:g:NakAAOSw1qhcBGoM
> ...


With a reserve of £1,500 l will be amazed if it sells and if it does l will also be fed up that l didn't buy the one l saw here in France for a quarter of the reserve


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> With a reserve of £1,500 l will be amazed if it sells and if it does l will also be fed up that l didn't buy the one l saw here in France for a quarter of the reserve


Oh very unlikely I'd say but I'd like to know what someone would actually pay rather than what the buyer wants for it.
Wasn't the one you saw a lesser model?


----------



## nonowt (22 Jan 2019)

Seagrave Cycles? Not heard of Seagrave before but whatever it is looks like a quality frame. A bit late 70's Holdsworth Professional-ish over BB cable guide, neat wrap-over seat cluster, sloping fork crown comes with mix of 80's parts. Paint style looks later - resprayed? £30 start or £70BIN Kettering.

22" Rory O'Brien in need of help, also late 70's. 99p start, in Bath.

Alan Shorter with Nouvo Record mech and drilled rear dropouts saving vital grams. £100 start Milton Keynes.


----------



## midlife (22 Jan 2019)

The shorter is right up my street. House move coming up so not shopping at the mo....


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

midlife said:


> The shorter is right up my street. House move coming up so not shopping at the mo....


Bigger bike storage area I hope ?


----------



## midlife (22 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Bigger bike storage area I hope ?



One less bedroom, no garage but a bigger garden. Not sure how all the stuff from here will fit in!


----------



## southcoast (22 Jan 2019)

midlife said:


> One less bedroom, no garage but a bigger garden. Not sure how all the stuff from here will fit in!



Room for a nice big garden shed?


----------



## Firestorm (22 Jan 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/551517775364674/


Old Triang


----------



## midlife (22 Jan 2019)

carpenter said:


> Saw this one:
> 
> 
> 
> and it got me thinking about how good the unpolished bits would look with a coloured lacquer coat/flamboyant finish



I wonder what 1984 Raleigh / Carlton it is underneath? Forks looks a bit "raked" for the frame ...


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Oh very unlikely I'd say but I'd like to know what someone would actually pay rather than what the buyer wants for it.
> Wasn't the one you saw a lesser model?


Yes it was but for the life of me l cant remember which one .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2019)

Nice old Raleigh going under the hammer up north @Tony Raynor 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice old Raleigh going under the hammer up north @Tony Raynor
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


If the mudguards are anything to go by, that's in good order!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> If the mudguards are anything to go by, that's in good order!



Can't make my mind up if the rear stays are partially chromed or not


----------



## nonowt (23 Jan 2019)

this is really special: 1951/2 Holdsworth Sirocco/Whirlwind. Looks totally original (aside from the pipe lager's bar-tape) and appears to come with a spare Brooks B17 and a vintage track pump. Not too far from you @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> this is really special: 1951/2 Holdsworth Sirocco/Whirlwind. Looks totally original (aside from the pipe lager's bar-tape) and appears to come with a spare Brooks B17 and a vintage track pump. Not too far from you @biggs682



i am tempted but waiting for a couple of answers from seller 

plus i am collecting another one on Friday pm


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> i am tempted but waiting for a couple of answers from seller
> 
> plus i am collecting another one on Friday pm


I like that one. I'm a sucker for fancy lugs!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2019)

A nice one here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-holdsworth-touring-bike/1327269125


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice one here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-holdsworth-touring-bike/1327269125


That's tidy, if a little dirty. But it should clean up nicely and is good value at £60. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately!) its a bit too far away and it looks too big for me!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> That's tidy, if a little dirty. But it should clean up nicely and is good value at £60. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately!) its a bit too far away and it looks too big for me!



Agree re to far 

This is a bit more local to you 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle/183652176376?hash=item2ac285d1f8:g:0XQAAOSws~VcNmrr:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## midlife (24 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice one here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-holdsworth-touring-bike/1327269125



Nice  feathered long point lugs, forged ends etc point to an upmarket frame. Bit of a bargain really.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Agree re to far
> 
> This is a bit more local to you
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle/183652176376?hash=item2ac285d1f8:g:0XQAAOSws~VcNmrr:rk:1:pf:0


Yes its very local. Not sure about it though. It still looks a bit too big, going by the length of the head tube. My favourite today has been the black Holdsworth but last time I looked it was at £90 and I think its nowhere near finished yet!


----------



## midlife (24 Jan 2019)

Been looking at the usual suspects and the price of Carlton, Raleigh, etc asking silly prices but came across this.... Not a Bob Jackson but nice enough with campag NR / Jap kit and a Milremo saddle that often goes for good money.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...34000daa50:g:StUAAOSwH4dcR1sn&redirect=mobile


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

midlife said:


> Been looking at the usual suspects and the price of Carlton, Raleigh, etc asking silly prices but came across this.... Not a Bob Jackson but nice enough with campag NR / Jap kit and a Milremo saddle that often goes for good money.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...34000daa50:g:StUAAOSwH4dcR1sn&redirect=mobile



Just needs some new spokes and a bit of a clean and away it could go , smart looking machine 



biggs682 said:


> Agree re to far
> 
> This is a bit more local to you
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle/183652176376?hash=item2ac285d1f8:g:0XQAAOSws~VcNmrr:rk:1:pf:0



I keep coming back to this as anything wirh chromed rear drop outs can't be all that bad


----------



## nonowt (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice one here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-holdsworth-touring-bike/1327269125



Bargain. Looks like a Mistral to me.

Anyone tempted by that stunning1951/2 Holdsworth Sirocco/Whirlwind might be interested to know that it's also listed on gumtree for £200.

Fancy something a bit older? This Evans must be circa 1940's with it's clip headset and slack geometry ( just a shame about the powdercoating and cheap wheels). In Hastings with a £59 start.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> Bargain. Looks like a Mistral to me.
> 
> Anyone tempted by that stunning1951/2 Holdsworth Sirocco/Whirlwind might be interested to know that it's also listed on gumtree for £200.
> 
> Fancy something a bit older? This Evans must be circa 1940's with it's clip headset and slack geometry ( just a shame about the powdercoating and cheap wheels). In Hastings with a £59 start.



i am still awaiting a reply from seller via Gumtree re that Holdsworth

That's a nice Evans as well


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I like that one. I'm a sucker for fancy lugs!



The most intricate ones are verging on an art form in their own right. A really well executed and finished lugged steel road frame can be a thing of beauty and really engenders a pride of ownership in the rider - which is sadly lacking with the modern throwaway genre which are designed with planned obsolescence as a fundamental part of their marketing strategy.
In a sea of weird looking frames with big tubing and odd intersection points between the frame members, our clean-looking slender steel frames are starting to stand out more and more from the masses - even the less exotic workmanlike models.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The most intricate ones are verging on an art form in their own right. A really well executed and finished lugged steel road frame can be a thing of beauty and really engenders a pride of ownership in the rider - which is sadly lacking with the modern throwaway genre which are designed with planned obsolescence as a fundamental part of their marketing strategy.
> In a sea of weird looking frames with big tubing and odd intersection points between the frame members, our clean-looking slender steel frames are starting to stand out more and more from the masses - even the less exotic workmanlike models.


Not just the steel ones  At least not in my eyes !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Not just the steel ones  At least not in my eyes !



I do have to agree with you in the case of a very small minority of aluminium bikes like your Vitus, the construction of which looks to have some aircraft influence. I'll even admit to liking the lugged carbon fibre TVT frames, even though I absolutely detest the appearance of modern moulded carbons. It's the small diameter tubes and lugged construction that makes them attractive; even though they used unconventional materials, the look is still recognisable as a "proper" bike.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I do have to agree with you in the case of a very small minority of aluminium bikes like your Vitus, the construction of which looks to have some aircraft influence. I'll even admit to liking the lugged carbon fibre TVT frames, even though I absolutely detest the appearance of modern moulded carbons. It's the small diameter tubes and lugged construction that makes them attractive; even though they used unconventional materials, the look is still recognisable as a "proper" bike.


I guess the influence of the aircraft comes from the aerospace tech. Heat activated resins and all that stuff.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2019)

The only carbon bike frame l have the time for is this one, and l guess it could just as easily be made from steel !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> The only carbon bike frame l have the time for is this one, and l guess it could just as easily be made from steel !
> View attachment 448882



It's got that classic look of a vintage drop bar bike. As you say it would also look good if it was steel.
If they still made carbons that looked like that even I might just be tempted to ride one myself. Unfortunately the wind tunnel and CAD has ruined the aesthetics of modern ones, a bit like most modern cars are nothing to get excited about either.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

Here's another nice one

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-reduced-orbit-touring-road-bike/1326657601


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Here's another nice one
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-reduced-orbit-touring-road-bike/1326657601



I assume that will have a 531 frame? Less money than a lot of Galaxy sellers usually ask.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I assume that will have a 531 frame? Less money than a lot of Galaxy sellers usually ask.



I should think so


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

I could clearly see a Reynolds sticker on a womens Orbit frame recently posted in another thread.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2019)

In a way it seems a bit sad that these asking prices reflect the "low value" or esteem in which these classic steel bikes are held .
On the other hand the more there are for those who appreciate them


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jan 2019)

Shame this one is down in the wilds of Exeter!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rare-vin...m=333026099853&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> In a way it seems a bit sad that these *asking prices reflect the "low value" or esteem* in which these classic steel bikes are held .
> On the other hand the more there are for those who appreciate them


I see that as a bonus for those of us who appreciate such bikes!


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Not just the steel ones  At least not in my eyes !
> View attachment 448880


I know I said I like fancy lugs (which I do) but that bike also has appeal. In a different way. As does that purple carbon job.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> In a way it seems a bit sad that these asking prices reflect the "low value" or esteem in which these classic steel bikes are held .





Kempstonian said:


> I see that as a bonus for those of us who appreciate such bikes!



It's much cheaper if you like unfashionable stuff that other people turn up their noses at. That goes for pretty much anything, not just bikes.

I've picked up some absolute bargains because old lugged steel is not sought after by the mainstream cyclist. Deals like a near-mint 531 framed 80's Raleigh hybrid for £20 are not to be sniffed at! A lot of new sales are clearly driven by C2W, which reduces cycling to a commoditised monthly cost much like having a mobile phone contract. The secondhand market is also awash with ex-C2W cast-off bikes that have been replaced by new model ones, which leaves the older classic/vintage stuff rather out in the cold. The longer the mainstream buyer ignores vintage steel the better as far as I'm concerned as it means better choice for less money for those of us who prefer them.


----------



## wonderdog (26 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's much cheaper if you like unfashionable stuff that other people turn up their noses at. That goes for pretty much anything, not just bikes.
> 
> I've picked up some absolute bargains because old lugged steel is not sought after by the mainstream cyclist. Deals like a near-mint 531 framed 80's Raleigh hybrid for £20 are not to be sniffed at! A lot of new sales are clearly driven by C2W, which reduces cycling to a commoditised monthly cost much like having a mobile phone contract. The secondhand market is also awash with ex-C2W cast-off bikes that have been replaced by new model ones, which leaves the older classic/vintage stuff rather out in the cold. The longer the mainstream buyer ignores vintage steel the better as far as I'm concerned as it means better choice for less money for those of us who prefer them.



Now here's a bit of alright ... should one collect and ride home or are you lot being a little too insular? From an era in which I tend to wallow.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-...m=233102448898&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> Now here's a bit of alright ... should one collect and ride home or are you lot being a little too insular? From an era in which I tend to wallow.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-Campione-Del-Mondo-1973-1974-Campagnolo-Road-bike-Racer-Celeste/233102448898?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=55676&meid=9b789ddd56bd4aa383d1ff60eea86375&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=173748140243&itm=233102448898&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


Oh boy wonderdog thats the bike l have been lusting after for ages ........whats more it is in Skovde which is just down the road from my partners house in Sweden ! l am going to keep a very close watch on it but l imagine that the winning bid will be too rich for me !


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> Now here's a bit of alright ... should one collect and ride home or are you lot being a little too insular? From an era in which I tend to wallow.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-Campione-Del-Mondo-1973-1974-Campagnolo-Road-bike-Racer-Celeste/233102448898?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=55676&meid=9b789ddd56bd4aa383d1ff60eea86375&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=173748140243&itm=233102448898&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


A question about this bike can anyone explain why there is no serial number on the headtube ? l was under the impression that Bianchi usually put the number at the top of the tube rather than on the b/b shell !


----------



## midlife (26 Jan 2019)

Position of the frame number depended on the model, over the years it seemed to me that the older the bike the more chance it was on the head tube.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Jan 2019)

Nice, but Swedenland is not exactly just round the corner to collect it...…
I've also a feeling that it will fetch way more than the amount I can justify on boys toys, especially as I'm not short of them now!


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Jan 2019)

@woodbutcher, if you look at the postage costs, you as a local may be in with a Chance .


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jan 2019)

Don't know about the frame but the rest of this bike has got to be worth having
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Road-Racing-Bike-shimano-600-Headset-Chain-Set-Hope-Hub-Mavic-Rims/113579961467?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=7180f3722cc14e3fb91bd78654431821&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=163496527527&itm=113579961467&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Very nice Seagrave(? never heard of them)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Road-Racing-Bike-Reynolds-531-Frame-forks-VGC/153348152962?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=7180f3722cc14e3fb91bd78654431821&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=163496527527&itm=153348152962&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

This one'll instantly make you look like a seasoned tourer!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-retro-Raleigh-Royal-Reynolds-531-racing-touring-bicycle-bike-mavic-rims/163501204155?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=9d3fc69581ee43408c3869e1ed14d644&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=392219351811&itm=163501204155&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

A much tidier Raleigh Royal:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-RALEIGH-ROYAL-ROAD-BIKE-22-5-FRAME/392219351811?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=7180f3722cc14e3fb91bd78654431821&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=163496527527&itm=392219351811&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Here's a sad little puppy that desperately needs some love:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rory-O-brien-Vintage-Classic-Road-Racing-Bike-1970s-Ride-Well-531-Tube/333028049395?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=55676&meid=0cba8bf393f84f82a37ca896cb329be9&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=292926682202&itm=333028049395&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## midlife (26 Jan 2019)

Probably bidding for the Simplex Retrofriction levers on the O'Brien


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jan 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> @woodbutcher, if you look at the postage costs, you as a local may be in with a Chance .


I emailed the seller and he would agree to hold onto the bike until June when l will be in Sweden anyway because my partner comes from a town close to him and we will be visiting her mother in the summer so you never know


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> Alan Shorter with Nouvo Record mech and drilled rear dropouts saving vital grams. £100 start Milton Keynes.



Somebody got this at a good price


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jan 2019)

midlife said:


> Probably bidding for the Simplex Retrofriction levers on the O'Brien


very nice!


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jan 2019)

WOW  
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2039045739514046


----------



## stalagmike (27 Jan 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192804496221

Decent looking Pug with low start. Miles away from me though...


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Jan 2019)

stalagmike said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192804496221
> 
> Decent looking Pug with low start. Miles away from me though...


crikey that's a big'un! Like the colour scheme


----------



## stalagmike (27 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> crikey that's a big'un! Like the colour scheme


Would be a lovely fit for me. Agree, nice colours.


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Jan 2019)

Soltydog said:


> WOW
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2039045739514046




How many giraffes ride bikes..............................


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2019)

I like. I can't afford without some major questions at home: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/beautifu...trial-ironman-triathlon-tt-bike-/223171115925







How much do you think I could sell my child for? 

The _only _advantage is that I'm probably too small for it


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> I like. I can't afford without some major questions at home: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/beautifu...trial-ironman-triathlon-tt-bike-/223171115925
> 
> View attachment 449438
> 
> ...



Go for it


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> I like. I can't afford without some major questions at home: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/beautifu...trial-ironman-triathlon-tt-bike-/223171115925
> 
> View attachment 449438
> 
> ...


Also its got no wheels or pedals so its not a bike its a glorified frame c'mon !


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Also its got no wheels or pedals so its not a bike its a glorified frame c'mon !



Maybe, but I've got a rear TT disc and tri-spoke


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2019)

Today's finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bike-and-turbo-trainer-/1313683242

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-bike/1328286247

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carlton-road-bike/1328275284


----------



## nonowt (29 Jan 2019)

pre-Holdsworth Lugless Claud Butler with original paint (touched up?) and mostly original parts in Southbourne, West Sussex.

late 60's Condor Cadet in London. Looks very similar to mid range Claud's of that era - bought in and badged maybe? £75 start.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2019)

nonowt said:


> pre-Holdsworth Lugless Claud Butler with original paint (touched up?) and mostly original parts in Southbourne, West Sussex.
> 
> late 60's Condor Cadet in London. Looks very similar to mid range Claud's of that era - bought in and badged maybe? £75 start.



i like both of them


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

couple of Harry Halls:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Ha...m=333041214270&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

This one's a corker if a little small. Unfortunately it's got a reserve on it.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Ha...h=item4d8acda33e:g:QMsAAOSwx3FcTuoJ:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> couple of Harry Halls:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Hall-Reynolds-531-Bike/333041214270?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=55676&meid=7175f9008f7f4912bed8c1a49562314a&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=123617227668&itm=333041214270&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> 
> This one's a corker if a little small. Unfortunately it's got a reserve on it.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Ha...h=item4d8acda33e:g:QMsAAOSwx3FcTuoJ:rk:8:pf:0


Ummm... both those link go to the same bike!


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Ummm... both those link go to the same bike!


Ooops 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Hall-Bike/123617227668?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=55676&meid=6f07ee60b44f4506a55ebe21abdf0009&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=333041214270&itm=123617227668&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Ooops
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Hall-Bike/123617227668?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=55676&meid=6f07ee60b44f4506a55ebe21abdf0009&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=333041214270&itm=123617227668&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



That is nice the other one is not to bad either


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jan 2019)

This may come to nothing but in Bergerac there is a guy with a heap of bikes of all shapes , sizes and conditions. I am going to take a look on Thursday afternoon if he agrees. "So what" l hear you say , well two reasons , firstly he is asking 10 euros per bike and secondly l saw this one just about visible at the back of the heap. Thats all l can see from the terrible photos !Whats the verdict !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

@woodbutcher at 10 euro's each buy the lot , as all this Brexit rubbish will cause havoc at the ports


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher at 10 euro's each buy the lot , as all this Brexit rubbish will cause havoc at the ports


I like the idea of stockpiling steel vintage bikes .....much more fun than panic buying fruit and veg.or some equally boring stuff


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I like the idea of stockpiling steel vintage bikes .....much more fun than panic buying fruit and veg.or some equally boring stuff



Are you anticipating a Brexit-induced shortage of vintage steel bikes then? Even George Osborne's fear factory didn't manage to think that one up ! I can just imagine the Remain hysteria "A vote to Leave would mean an immediate emergency austerity budget, a 500,000 increase in unemployment, and a *ban on continental vintage steel bicycles in Britain*"


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Are you anticipating a Brexit-induced shortage of vintage steel bikes then? Even George Osborne's fear factory didn't manage to think that one up ! I can just imagine the Remain hysteria "A vote to Leave would mean an immediate emergency austerity budget, a 500,000 increase in unemployment, and a *ban on continental vintage steel bicycles in Britain*"


That would be the straw that broke the camels back, sure enough ! On the other hand l could come on multiple cycling holidays to Britain which would be a one way cycle trip and a hitch-hike back home to France


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> l could come on multiple cycling holidays to Britain which would be a one way cycle trip and a hitch-hike back home to France



That's assuming we decide to let you in of course.....


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's assuming we decide to let you in of course.....


Oooh... do we get to decide? Is someone going to start a poll?


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

To misquote Terence Stamp in _Priscilla, queen of the desert_
"No more f*ing Brexit!"


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Jan 2019)

I think we need to hold a referendum on this issue!


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I think we need to hold a referendum on this issue!


That's what got us into this mess in the first place!


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

when I was young and idealistic I thought democracy was important, now I know you should never trust the people with a vote.

As evidence I give you Boaty McBoatface


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

This is a bit different, especially the touring crankset https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=163501190061&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

His and hers Garellis? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item48bf846a02:g:~qIAAOSw~NZcUMer:rk:2:pf:0





It's only just up the road from me, and I'd consider buying them except I have no room


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's assuming we decide to let you in of course.....


Oh please let me in ....l promise to leave again at the first opportunity


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I think we need to hold a referendum on this issue!


Sarcasm , it may be the "lowest form of wit " but what the hell ....l love it !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> This is a bit different, especially the touring crankset https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-retro-Medici-racing-commuting-touring-bicycle-bike-blue/163501190061?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20170920101022&meid=af785fbe672c4b66bab881df8ee54b66&pid=100010&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=333041232229&itm=163501190061&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109



Wow that is a granny ring and a half 



mikeymustard said:


> His and hers Garellis? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item48bf846a02:g:~qIAAOSw~NZcUMer:rk:2:pf:0
> View attachment 449772
> 
> It's only just up the road from me, and I'd consider buying them except I have no room



That can't be the best excuse you can find surely ?


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's assuming we decide to let you in of course.....





SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's assuming we decide to let you in of course.....


Fair point, l had enough trouble crossing country borders before Brexit so who knows what fun will ensue after the "drawbridge" is raised this time round !


----------



## stalagmike (30 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> This is a bit different, especially the touring crankset https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-retro-Medici-racing-commuting-touring-bicycle-bike-blue/163501190061?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20170920101022&meid=af785fbe672c4b66bab881df8ee54b66&pid=100010&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=333041232229&itm=163501190061&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


I like that. Shame it's so ickle.


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That can't be the best excuse you can find surely ?


trying to bully me into buying them like you did with poor old @Boon 51 now are you? 
You'll be doing the "squeaky squeaky, under the thumb" gesture next


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

I think they're having a bit of a laff here. If a cheap frame and dodgy wheels is unique and extremely rare then this truly is one of a kind. 




https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-b...=item2f28e52e65:g:jEwAAOSwnN9bumB0:rk:72:pf:0


----------



## southcoast (30 Jan 2019)

This looks interesting it’s on the other side of the channel.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiorelli-Coppi-/202581130009


----------



## nonowt (30 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> This is a bit different, especially the touring crankset https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-retro-Medici-racing-commuting-touring-bicycle-bike-blue/163501190061?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20170920101022&meid=af785fbe672c4b66bab881df8ee54b66&pid=100010&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=333041232229&itm=163501190061&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109



I Spotted that too. US built according to google. Love the TA chainset but I was a bit concerned about this:


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> I think they're having a bit of a laff here. If a cheap frame and dodgy wheels is unique and extremely rare then this truly is one of a kind.
> View attachment 449800
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-b...=item2f28e52e65:g:jEwAAOSwnN9bumB0:rk:72:pf:0


Strange wheels. Either the front wheel is in the wrong way round or the back wheel has the gear on the wrong side!


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jan 2019)

Apologies if this has been posted, but if the size suits it looks a real bargain -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cilo-Swi...h=item3d818b6423:g:65UAAOSwl~ZbQLwI:rk:4:pf:1


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Apologies if this has been posted, but if the size suits it looks a real bargain -
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cilo-Swi...h=item3d818b6423:g:65UAAOSwl~ZbQLwI:rk:4:pf:1



Absolutely no reason to apologise as that is rather tasty to say the least and has got me tempted


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Jan 2019)

That size measurement can't be right, surely?. There's hardly any head tube. It's also "HT steel", which sounds like gaspipe to me.


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> I think they're having a bit of a laff here. If a cheap frame and dodgy wheels is unique and extremely rare then this truly is one of a kind.
> View attachment 449800
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-b...=item2f28e52e65:g:jEwAAOSwnN9bumB0:rk:72:pf:0


Mags!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

Tonight's too cold for the garage finds


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/746981008974400


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1345558942241081
shame about the fr fork 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/469960106847065


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/236544927236550


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> That size measurement can't be right, surely?. There's hardly any head tube. It's also "HT steel", which sounds like gaspipe to me.


judging by the tube thickness it's not exactly a super lightweight, but it looks beautifully built


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's too cold for the garage finds
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/746981008974400
> ...


 some nice finds there


----------



## mickle (31 Jan 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKOL-Six...820549?hash=item36465e5245:g:jKIAAOSwvGZcOIYC 

@I like Skol


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKOL-Six...820549?hash=item36465e5245:g:jKIAAOSwvGZcOIYC
> 
> @I like Skol


Two problems. I don't smoke, and I already have the T-shirt!

This one in black....




It comes out on special occasions, a copy of the flyer produced to advertise the 1973 6 day race event, which incidentally is the year I was born so I am far to young to remember when Skol was sold on tap in pubs and certainly have never drunk a pint of Skol in a pub.

Searching for Skol on Ebay brings up all sorts of interesting historical artifacts. It is a good job I am not obsessed.....


----------



## midlife (31 Jan 2019)

I went on a trip with Hull Thursday to the Skol 6, mid 70's  had the time of my life 

I also remember the Skol adverts from the same time lol


----------



## Soltydog (31 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> It comes out on special occasions, a copy of the flyer produced to advertise the 1973 6 day race event, which incidentally is the year I was born so I am far to young to remember when Skol was sold on tap in pubs and certainly have never drunk a pint of Skol in a pub.




I'm only 5 years older & I remember Skol being on tap in many pubs, so reckon you could have found it somewhere when you were 'about' 18  But you didn't miss much anyway  Drinking Skol at my first father in law's local is what switched me onto real ale


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2019)

Soltydog said:


> I'm only 5 years older & I remember Skol being on tap in many pubs, so reckon you could have found it somewhere when you were 'about' 18  But you didn't miss much anyway  Drinking Skol at my first father in law's local is what switched me onto real ale


When I started to visit pubs at the end of the 80s and start of the 90s it was definitely all Fosters, Tennents, Carlsberg and Heineken. Skol and Hoffmeister had definitely had their day.


----------



## midlife (31 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> When I started to visit pubs at the end of the 80s and start of the 90s it was definitely all Fosters, Tennents, Carlsberg and Heineken. Skol and Hoffmeister had definitely had their day.



Hoffmeister..... I followed the bear into the 90's lol


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2019)

Friday afternoon finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vitus-979-vintage-road-bike/1328543108

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/argos-falcon-reynolds-531-vintage-racing-bike-bicycle./1328512054 shame about the stickers

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quest-70...SwEfVcPLkg&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIKING-R...SwfTlcH5PV&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAMBERT-...SwJ89cQb1N&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000 complete with early forks 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...SwlSdcSweq&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000 shame about the stuck post


----------



## Soltydog (1 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Friday afternoon finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vitus-979-vintage-road-bike/1328543108



That's very nice indeed, but needs a silver stem surely? Too small for me though


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2019)

Soltydog said:


> That's very nice indeed, but needs a silver stem surely? Too small for me though



Agree re stem and it's not far off size wise for me just the miles that put me off


----------



## Soltydog (1 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Agree re stem and it's not far off size wise for me just the miles that put me off



It's not that far  I may be off to look at another bike in Nottingham this weekend, just waiting to hear back from seller.

ps on Nott Bikeworks website it says 'January Sale 20% off all bikes' so that may make it more tempting to you


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2019)

Soltydog said:


> It's not that far  I may be off to look at another bike in Nottingham this weekend, just waiting to hear back from seller.
> 
> ps on Nott Bikeworks website it says 'January Sale 20% off all bikes' so that may make it more tempting to you



That 20% makes it a lot nicer


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Feb 2019)

Newly listed, Tange tubing, maybe? The forks are anyway https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elswick-...h=item3fb8bf16ec:g:67EAAOSwBgZb6rMe:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Feb 2019)

@midlife ? Only the front unfortunately
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...h=item4b5c981c39:g:5YkAAOSwZ2FcVEwo:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## midlife (2 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> @midlife ? Only the front unfortunately
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...h=item4b5c981c39:g:5YkAAOSwZ2FcVEwo:rk:3:pf:0



Thanks . Shame its just the front. Looks in good nick though...


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Newly listed, Tange tubing, maybe? The forks are anyway https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elswick-...h=item3fb8bf16ec:g:67EAAOSwBgZb6rMe:rk:2:pf:0



That's been advertised for a while, slowly dropping in price.

Probably Tange Champion #5, the basic one, if it's anything like the Elswick Stag I re-built over Christmas.


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> That's been advertised for a while, slowly dropping in price.
> 
> Probably Tange Champion #5, the basic one, if it's anything like the Elswick Stag I re-built over Christmas.


interesting, I've not seen it before - I widened my search criteria to vintage as well


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2019)

Could be a Galaxy here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-dawes-race-bike/1328733217


----------



## midlife (2 Feb 2019)

Here's s a 1977 galaxy (I think)


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Feb 2019)

Me thinks that this looks somewhat nice although slightly too small for me

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titanium...4:g:QKMAAOSwSONcTzNB:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true

And this one looks like an absolute hum dinger!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Airborne...=item4433df930b:g:JdwAAOSw3ltcRZ-d:rk:10:pf:0


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2019)

There's a thread somewhere discussing if it's really titanium, and what the thing is on the downtube. I can't make my mind up but look a like ti.....


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> There's a thread somewhere discussing if it's really titanium, and what the thing is on the downtube. I can't make my mind up but look a like ti.....



Here you go Perhaps a silly question?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Could be a Galaxy here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-dawes-race-bike/1328733217



Confirmed by seller as having a Reynolds decal and on e bay as a Galaxy https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...-LARGE-FRAME-23-1-2-REYNOLDS-531/113611889194

If i wasn't laid up with a sickness bug 

@stalagmike any good to you ?


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Feb 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Me thinks that this looks somewhat nice although slightly too small for me
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titanium...4:g:QKMAAOSwSONcTzNB:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> ...





midlife said:


> There's a thread somewhere discussing if it's really titanium, and what the thing is on the downtube. I can't make my mind up but look a like ti.....


It's got a braze on above for the cable so is it old enough to be capable of dts and brake shifters?
If it's Russian welders maybe it's the button for the torpedo tube 

Edit: and at the moment it's still worth it just for the components!


----------



## stalagmike (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Confirmed by seller as having a Reynolds decal and on e bay as a Galaxy https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...-LARGE-FRAME-23-1-2-REYNOLDS-531/113611889194
> 
> If i wasn't laid up with a sickness bug
> 
> @stalagmike any good to you ?



Thanks. I like the look of it and it's a good size for me, but I'm not in market for another tourer. I'm still working (slowly) on the mistral. About to start cycle commute, so am umming and ahhhing about a 90s MTB at the moment. Ideally a bear valley like yours!


----------



## stalagmike (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Confirmed by seller as having a Reynolds decal and on e bay as a Galaxy https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...-LARGE-FRAME-23-1-2-REYNOLDS-531/113611889194
> 
> If i wasn't laid up with a sickness bug
> 
> @stalagmike any good to you ?



Am looking very hard at this one. Wondering if it's worth it with the stuck seat post. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254106262300


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Am looking very hard at this one. Wondering if it's worth it with the stuck seat post.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254106262300



I wouldn't but then that's me


----------



## stalagmike (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I wouldn't but then that's me


I've never had to deal with a stuck seatpost, so I'm thinking it might be a good challenge for me either way.


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2019)

Anyone fancy an original moulton for restoration..
..https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/moulton-vintage-bike./1328848059


----------



## Soltydog (3 Feb 2019)

Still on the lookout for a cheap bike for my dad & saw this, but it's more than what I want to spend but looks rather nice https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/nelson-one-off-men-s-road-bike-/1328839700


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Friday afternoon finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vitus-979-vintage-road-bike/1328543108
> 
> ...




The top one's for me.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> The top one's for me.



Go and get it and pop in for a cuppa on the way


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Feb 2019)

stalagmike said:


> I've never had to deal with a stuck seatpost, so I'm thinking it might be a good challenge for me either way.


They can always be removed but it will take time and/or money. If you don't want to pay for a professional seatpost removal service, which is about £60 plus the cost of return carriage, you can dissolve it out with caustic soda or carefully cut it out, assuming the section inside the frame is not longer than a hacksaw blade. Caustic soda takes 2-3 days if you change the solution a couple of times, is really quite dangerous, but doesn't affect the paint if you are careful.

A framebuilder will just melt it out, which is all very well but will definitely require a full repaint afterwards!

All the above applies to alu posts in steel frames, which is the most common "stuck" scenario. Steel posts in steel frames just need penetrating fluid, maybe some heat, and a lot of persistence.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Go and get it and pop in for a cuppa on the way



Once I've sold the other bikes I might spend a little and get a really nice bike so you could be putting the kettle on.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Once I've sold the other bikes I might spend a little and get a really nice bike so you could be putting the kettle on.



Always welcome


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Always welcome




Cheers mate..


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2019)

One for the lady in somebody's life 


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cliff-Pr...=item2ac376dd21:g:zCgAAOSwYX9cVvrL:rk:45:pf:0


----------



## midlife (3 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for the lady in somebody's life
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cliff-Pr...=item2ac376dd21:g:zCgAAOSwYX9cVvrL:rk:45:pf:0



Tempted as it was built in Hull, not a Hetchins but a shop frame. Cliff specialised in "twin lats" as they were called BITD.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> Tempted as it was built in Hull, not a Hetchins but a shop frame. Cliff specialised in "twin lats" as they were called BITD.



Thought you might do


----------



## stalagmike (3 Feb 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> They can always be removed but it will take time and/or money. If you don't want to pay for a professional seatpost removal service, which is about £60 plus the cost of return carriage, you can dissolve it out with caustic soda or carefully cut it out, assuming the section inside the frame is not longer than a hacksaw blade. Caustic soda takes 2-3 days if you change the solution a couple of times, is really quite dangerous, but doesn't affect the paint if you are careful.
> 
> A framebuilder will just melt it out, which is all very well but will definitely require a full repaint afterwards!
> 
> All the above applies to alu posts in steel frames, which is the most common "stuck" scenario. Steel posts in steel frames just need penetrating fluid, maybe some heat, and a lot of persistence.



Thanks for the advice. Any idea what the original spec would have been for a bear valley? I mean Alu or steel seatpost?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Thanks for the advice. Any idea what the original spec would have been for a bear valley? I mean Alu or steel seatpost?


Alloy on mine


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for the lady in somebody's life
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cliff-Pr...=item2ac376dd21:g:zCgAAOSwYX9cVvrL:rk:45:pf:0



I had thought about a ladies bike mainly because of the fit, even though a 21 inch should be my size the stand over size is still a bit high and you don't see many 20 inch frame.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I had thought about a ladies bike mainly because of the fit, even though a 21 inch should be my size the stand over size is still a bit high and you don't see many 20 inch frame.



They make a lot of sense as often lightly used but been looked after .

Also good if you anybody who has issues straggling a crossbar , some frames can be a bit more flexible according to some .

Also cheaper to buy and make good donor bikes. Hence this frameset in my garage , which if anyone wants please shout .


----------



## nonowt (4 Feb 2019)

this tiny 19" Barron in Retford has beautiful lug work and looks in very good condition. Quite unusual to see cut-out lugs on a late '80s bike.

Interestingly this 61cm Ron Thomas has the same distinctive fork crown. I'm guessing this was built for TT with the close clearances and single shifter braze-on. I'm sure it's been up for sale before.

Another big one: this Paganini in Wells should clean up nicely. Same seller has this lovely 653 tubed Cougar. Both recently failed to sell for £150 so the seller might be open to offers.

...and finally another small one: 52cm Columbia of Worksop with some nice components but paintwork needs of a bit of love. £25 start in Otley. could be one for @DCLane ?


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for the lady in somebody's life
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cliff-Pr...=item2ac376dd21:g:zCgAAOSwYX9cVvrL:rk:45:pf:0


Quite a tidy bike for it's age.


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Feb 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Still on the lookout for a cheap bike for my dad & saw this, but it's more than what I want to spend but looks rather nice https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/nelson-one-off-men-s-road-bike-/1328839700


that is _very _nice though


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for the lady in somebody's life
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cliff-Pr...=item2ac376dd21:g:zCgAAOSwYX9cVvrL:rk:45:pf:0



Shame they didn't post it looks just the job.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> They make a lot of sense as often lightly used but been looked after .
> 
> Also good if you anybody who has issues straggling a crossbar , some frames can be a bit more flexible according to some .
> 
> ...



Just been and measured the Raleigh and the cross bar is 800mm which is 30 1/2 inch and my inside leg is 31 inch so not a lot of room.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2019)

I like this I think its stunning to look at,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-racing-bike-harry-quinn-vintage-road-racer-cycle/401695896987


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I like this I think its stunning to look at,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-racing-bike-harry-quinn-vintage-road-racer-cycle/401695896987



I suspect that's one of the bikes made after Harry sold the rights to the name. If the frame number doesn't have a Q prefix, it's not a real HQ. He later bought back the rights and made more Q numbered frames.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I like this I think its stunning to look at,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-racing-bike-harry-quinn-vintage-road-racer-cycle/401695896987



Not a proper Q Harry Quinn


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2019)

So is that priced right and if it is what would a real Harry Quin fetch.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> So is that priced right and if it is what would a real Harry Quin fetch.



In my opinion it's over priced , never seen a Q ladies bike but I would expect it to be worth more .


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2019)

Another striking bike I like but not sure about,

//www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/winster-french-vintage-ladies-mixte-road-bike-52cm-frame/1328937872


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Another striking bike I like but not sure about,
> 
> //www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/winster-french-vintage-ladies-mixte-road-bike-52cm-frame/1328937872


Another nice Mixte.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2019)

Just seen this--A BSA Javelin. It says 70's or 80's??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1431033946...rk=15&rkt=30&sd=273667489917&itm=143103394613


----------



## midlife (4 Feb 2019)

Javelin was usually aimed at catalogues

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/429953095656387246/

But could be shop bought, a sort of cheaper competitor to the Raleigh Arena. Yep, 70'_80's. If it has cable clips then more 70's


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2019)

It does have cable clips.


----------



## davidphilips (6 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just seen this--A BSA Javelin. It says 70's or 80's??
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/143103394613?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160908110712&meid=bcf8bc17a4094a4fb4fa28d06afa39c9&pid=100677&rk=15&rkt=30&sd=273667489917&itm=143103394613


 Now thats better value than this one on gumtree, https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bsa-javelin-racing-bike/1328863758
Only £12,345, seller seems to think its a great buy as it needs tyres and a bit of a clean up?


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2019)

A tidy looking Raleigh Mercury in Leighton Buzzard (Pitstone actually) for £75

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike/1327515706


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Feb 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Now thats better value than this one on gumtree, https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bsa-javelin-racing-bike/1328863758
> Only £12,345, seller seems to think its a great buy as it needs tyres and a bit of a clean up?



Down are neck of the woods £12345 means there's not a set price but you make them an offer.


----------



## davidphilips (6 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Down are neck of the woods £12345 means there's not a set price but you make them an offer.



Agree but in this case the seller has put on his advert ( I've seen one restored for £1,350 (see photos) ) so i think he must be expecting a lot more than the real value of the bike? dont know about any one else but i will not be making an offer.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2019)

Strange how he thinks its worth almost ten times as much as a restored one!


----------



## nonowt (7 Feb 2019)

Completely new one on me: Mason Lightweight Cycles ? Nice 21 1/2" lugless 1960s frameset with 70's parts. £15 start pick from Chorley.

Another £15 start: 24" late '80s Geoffrey Butler in Dorking.


----------



## southcoast (7 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> Completely new one on me: Mason Lightweight Cycles ? Nice 21 1/2" lugless 1960s frameset with 70's parts. £15 start pick from Chorley.
> 
> Another £15 start: 24" late '80s Geoffrey Butler in Dorking.



The Geoffrey Butler looks interesting, not far from you and a large size. Not tempted yourself?


----------



## nonowt (7 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> The Geoffrey Butler looks interesting, not far from you and a large size. Not tempted yourself?



I'm always tempted! But realistically, despite it's largeness, it's probably still an inch or two short for me and far enough away to prevent me taking the risk (I'm in East London) . Bargain for someone though - even at 10 times the price.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2019)

Tonight's find that i rather like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ken-Charleson-Touring-Cycle/303047353053 just a bit too far away for me 

And another https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-VINTAGE-GENTS-BICYCLE/192812345199

Then this local one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CYCLES-L...h=item3fb94bf0e4:g:6r8AAOSw~9JcXFv4:rk:7:pf:0 shame about the paint condition


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2019)

And another a rather different Holdsworth https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...924490?hash=item287626784a:g:p8oAAOSwV51cWu7q

And then this great old BSA https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...970297?hash=item41f9fcd3b9:g:OKQAAOSwdxVcOzQl

And a very tidy Puch https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...045446?hash=item1cc8dd86c6:g:yH8AAOSwIqxcWC4B shame about the modern bits 

Anyone want a tandem project https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...290042?hash=item3b2a08cbfa:g:1pIAAOSw8U9cRLcZ

A mono stay Vitus https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vitus-Fu...664005?hash=item3d819ea985:g:Ys0AAOSwAopcTurl


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's find that i rather like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ken-Charleson-Touring-Cycle/303047353053 just a bit too far away for me
> 
> And another https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-VINTAGE-GENTS-BICYCLE/192812345199
> 
> Then this local one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CYCLES-L...h=item3fb94bf0e4:g:6r8AAOSw~9JcXFv4:rk:7:pf:0 shame about the paint condition



Top one's nice..


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2019)

Theres just something about this flying pigeon, I love it..
..https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Th...460660?hash=item1ee801f2b4:g:dasAAOSwwRtbcCaq


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Feb 2019)

Just seen this and tempted.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=223363761126&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Just seen this and tempted.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-Ladies-Road-Bike-20-5-inch-Mixte-Frame-Good-Condition/223363761126?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20140122125356&meid=921068dab6014233b18574178bff84a3&pid=100005&rk=12&rkt=12&sd=392212664689&itm=223363761126&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Nice for sure but you need to sell your Genesis first


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice for sure but you need to sell your Genesis first



I know you don't have to remind me.. 

This bike has 26 inch wheels would it make much difference over a 700cc wheel on this type of bike.


----------



## nonowt (7 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's find that i rather like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ken-Charleson-Touring-Cycle/303047353053 just a bit too far away for me


That is nice!

Must be a week for Bolton bikes. Here's an interesting track bike.

Walvale project on the Wirral.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> That is nice!
> 
> Must be a week for Bolton bikes. Here's an interesting track bike.
> 
> Walvale project on the Wirral.



I spotted the Walvale myself shame it look's about a 20" frame size ideal for @Boon 51


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I know you don't have to remind me..
> 
> This bike has 26 inch wheels would it make much difference over a 700cc wheel on this type of bike.



Not really and easy to convert to 700 or poss 27"


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I spotted the Walvale myself shame it look's about a 20" frame size ideal for @Boon 51


 
Shame its half way round the world from me.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Shame its half way round the world from me.


 Yep and almost a quarter for me


----------



## nonowt (8 Feb 2019)

I like this 1962 22" Viking Severn Valley fixie in Wakefield. A bit scruffy for the price (£150) but it has a lot of character. Interestingly it has braze-on cable guides for bar-ends and a braze-on for a Pennine CO2 pump, nice TA chainset too.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Feb 2019)

We seem to be getting different bikes come up on ebay, I put in vintage bikes so what do you boys put in as most of the bike you get are not the same as mine?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> We seem to be getting different bikes come up on ebay, I put in vintage bikes so what do you boys put in as most of the bike you get is not the same as mine?



My searches vary from Vintage to Retro , Reynolds , Racing and sometimes just bike and it is strange how different searches can bring up totally different results .

It's good fun searching but some times very frustrating as well


----------



## nonowt (8 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> We seem to be getting different bikes come up on ebay, I put in vintage bikes so what do you boys put in as most of the bike you get is not the same as mine?



I tend to search for marque names in the bikes or cycling section, i.e. Mercian, Bob Jackson, Harry (gets Harry Quinn's, Harry Hall's and Harry Perry's) and let eBay's algorithms do the rest.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Feb 2019)

Last week I was looking around & did a search for 'Carlton' I ended up buying a bike from Carlton in Nottingham instead of a Carlton


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Another nice tandem project here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sun-Wasp...SwkRdcU0r9&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> I like this 1962 22" Viking Severn Valley fixie in Wakefield. A bit scruffy for the price (£150) but it has a lot of character. Interestingly it has braze-on cable guides for bar-ends and a braze-on for a Pennine CO2 pump, nice TA chainset too.



Saw that as it's near me, but I did think it was over-priced for what it is.


----------



## nonowt (8 Feb 2019)

Parkes trike project anyone?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just seen this--A BSA Javelin. It says 70's or 80's??





midlife said:


> Javelin was usually aimed at catalogues
> 
> But could be shop bought, a sort of cheaper competitor to the Raleigh Arena. Yep, 70'_80's. If it has cable clips then more 70's



I had both a Raleigh Arena and a BSA Javelin at the same time as a kid. Both were very similar, with suicide levers and those tiny miniskirt mudguards that protected the brake mechanisms from road filth - but not the rider! The Arena was my "good" bike, bought new about 1980. It got ridden hard though, so to save smashing it up doing silly stunts on, I then bought the pre-abused Javelin secondhand from a neighbour for a Fiver to abuse some more and kept the Arena for "best". I'm sure all the Carbonistas will be having a good laugh at the very thought of an all-steel Arena being anyone's idea of a "best bike"!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> Parkes trike project anyone?



Very tempted


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Feb 2019)

Nevermind a racing trike, what you need is one with load-carrying capacity!


----------



## Threevok (8 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Nevermind a racing trike, what you need is one with load-carrying capacity!



Wow, I would so bid on that, if my youngest wasn't so old now


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Nevermind a racing trike, what you need is one with load-carrying capacity!



Just not my colour


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Nevermind a racing trike, what you need is one with load-carrying capacity!



That's more my size..lol


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I had both a Raleigh Arena and a BSA Javelin at the same time as a kid. Both were very similar, with suicide levers and those tiny miniskirt mudguards that protected the brake mechanisms from road filth - but not the rider! The Arena was my "good" bike, bought new about 1980. It got ridden hard though, so to save smashing it up doing silly stunts on, I then bought the pre-abused Javelin secondhand from a neighbour for a Fiver to abuse some more and kept the Arena for "best". I'm sure all the Carbonistas will be having a good laugh at the very thought of an all-steel Arena being anyone's idea of a "best bike"!


The Arena was the default ten-year-old kids' bike when I was at school. 24" wheels, I think. I had the Olympus, which was the version in darker blue with full mudguards.

Other indifferent Raleighs of the time included the Winner (just as fade spray jobs were coming into fashion) and the Scorpio, which was quite nice in its orange version.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Feb 2019)

Raleigh Arena on the bay in Lincoln. It's been on a while & remembered it due to a mate at school having one 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-...532752?hash=item2cdbb37710:g:LE0AAOSwRRZbHs-F


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My searches vary from Vintage to Retro , Reynolds , Racing and sometimes just bike and it is strange how different searches can bring up totally different results .
> 
> It's good fun searching but some times very frustrating as well


What I find frustrating is the sheer number of nice bikes for sale more than 100 miles away from where I live and nobody posts them! Or they are in London, which is still 50 miles away and probably inside the M25. So with congestion charge and fuel costs it puts the bike into the 'not so good value for money' category.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> What I find frustrating is the sheer number of nice bikes for sale more than 100 miles away from where I live and nobody posts them! Or they are in London, which is still 50 miles away and probably inside the M25. So with congestion charge and fuel costs it puts the bike into the 'not so good value for money' category.



Yep.. tell me about it, I'm about 80 from the centre of London.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> What I find frustrating is the sheer number of nice bikes for sale more than 100 miles away from where I live and nobody posts them! Or they are in London, which is still 50 miles away and probably inside the M25. So with congestion charge and fuel costs it puts the bike into the 'not so good value for money' category.



What's bad for me is a 50 mile radius (or any mile radius) from home includes 50% sea so there's never any bikes for sale in that area


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Feb 2019)

Vintage pedalos?


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Feb 2019)

Is it easy to organise your own courier? Would they need to have a bike box?


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Is it easy to organise your own courier? Would they need to have a bike box?



I found the size of the bike box is the issue.


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Just not my colour


cute though, isn't it?


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Feb 2019)

So when people buy bikes from sellers who don't post, you often see something like 'you can arrange your own courier' on the listing. How do you go about arranging the courier to pick up the bike and bring it to you?


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> So when people buy bikes from sellers who don't post, you often see something like 'you can arrange your own courier' on the listing. How do you go about arranging the courier to pick up the bike and bring it to you?



That's an interesting question?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Is it easy to organise your own courier? Would they need to have a bike box?



Yes most couriers will only collect boxed items , although i have had a couple just wrapped in clingfilm .

There is one courier who will provide boxes and drop them off at collection point and then i presume the seller has to box the bike up for the courier to come back again to collect , never tried this route before as most local bike shops or Halfords are happy to hand out boxes foc although they don't always have bigger sized one's like @Boon 51 mentioned


----------



## Soltydog (9 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> although they don't always have bigger sized one's like @Boon 51 mentioned



If anyone ever wants a bike collecting from Hull/East Yorkshire then I just happen to have a very large bike box sat in my garage


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yes most couriers will only collect boxed items , although i have had a couple just wrapped in clingfilm .
> 
> There is one courier who will provide boxes and drop them off at collection point and then i presume the seller has to box the bike up for the courier to come back again to collect , never tried this route before as most local bike shops or Halfords are happy to hand out boxes foc although they don't always have bigger sized one's like @Boon 51 mentioned



If I remember rightly a bike box can only be 1.5 metre long which is not a lot to play with. Big firms that do bulk posting like evan's, tredz, ect get away with bigger boxes because they spend loads dosh so the courier's turn a blind eye. Never seen a bike in clingfilm or not wrapped at all.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Feb 2019)

The last time I sold a bike it was much cheaper to get a train to London and deliver it myself.


----------



## nonowt (9 Feb 2019)

@Kempstonian @Boon 51 

In terms of location, I think the grass is always greener. I'm in London and all the bargains seem to always be in Norwich or Lancashire! I helped a friend source a bike last year and, although I post a fair few interesting bargains on here, actually finding the right bike for a good price took longer than expected.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Just seen this on flebay. I didn't know Dawes made a Lady Galaxy. It seems a bit pricey but is in good nick.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ga...kwzT5WnawP4R+VzEipBmImF60xmw==&frcectupt=true


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Also this--A 1950 Sunbeam Tourist--

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Sun...h=item2ac2b2073e:g:TGgAAOSw~bhcRkaZ:rk:7:pf:0


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just seen this on flebay. I didn't know Dawes made a Lady Galaxy. It seems a bit pricey but is in good nick.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Galaxy-ladies-Vintage-Road-Bike-531-c1978/333024719796?hash=item4d89d1f3b4:rk:4f:1&checksum=333024719796cba2dfb46a164c1fac0da2d37f8696f1&enc=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&frcectupt=true



That seller always tries to charge four or five times the going rate for all their stuff. There must be a lot of really dumb hipsters around with more money than sense. Ladies bikes generally sell for less than mens ones and there are lots to choose from. Be hard-nosed and don't overpay!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just seen this on flebay. I didn't know Dawes made a Lady Galaxy. It seems a bit pricey but is in good nick.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Galaxy-ladies-Vintage-Road-Bike-531-c1978/333024719796?hash=item4d89d1f3b4:rk:4f:1&checksum=333024719796cba2dfb46a164c1fac0da2d37f8696f1&enc=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&frcectupt=true



Ouch indeed

And i agree with @SkipdiverJohn


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> Javelin was usually aimed at catalogues
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/429953095656387246/
> 
> But could be shop bought, a sort of cheaper competitor to the Raleigh Arena. Yep, 70'_80's. If it has cable clips then more 70's



The TdF model hadn’t gone up in price very much in two years. £96.95 in an earlier catalogue.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Feb 2019)

Saw this Pug on ebay last night. It states it's a 65cm frame which got my interest in it as a new project, but the headtube suggested it's not.

Anyway I messaged the seller and asked him to check the size and he's sent me these pics;






I'd call it a 58cm myself, but just thought I'd put it on here in case anyone, (not naming names @biggs682 ), was looking at it but was put off by thinking it was 65cm.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2019)

smokeysmoo said:


> Saw this Pug on ebay last night. It states it's a 65cm frame which got my interest in it as a new project, but the headtube suggested it's not.
> 
> Anyway I messaged the seller and asked him to check the size and he's sent me these pics;
> 
> ...



I would call that more like 57


----------



## Soltydog (10 Feb 2019)

smokeysmoo said:


> Saw this Pug on ebay last night. It states it's a 65cm frame which got my interest in it as a new project, but the headtube suggested it's not.


Being a taller rider myself & looking for the bigger frames, I don't think I've ever seen an old 65cm frame, lucky to find the occasional 25" (64cm in modern money) but what's a cm between friends?


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Feb 2019)

Would these be my size with 53cm frames with a 31.5 inside leg.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Raleigh-Wayfarer-Bicycle/273685910132
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Raleigh-Wayfarer-Bicycle/202593420945


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Would these be my size with 53cm frames with a 31.5 inside leg.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Raleigh-Wayfarer-Bicycle/273685910132
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Raleigh-Wayfarer-Bicycle/202593420945



Yes. Pretty but not particularly valuable.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Would these be my size with 53cm frames with a 31.5 inside leg.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Raleigh-Wayfarer-Bicycle/273685910132
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Raleigh-Wayfarer-Bicycle/202593420945



That's the same as my Hercules Aston Tourist and in the later post's it's set for me at 5ft 10" so should be fine for you .

We all need a 3 speed sturmey archer equipped bike in our life , they are good fun to ride


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> We all need a 3 speed sturmey archer equipped bike in our life , they are good fun to ride



The SA hub gear must be one of the most significant inventions in the entire history of cycling. It's up there with the concept of the safety bicycle, which is the origin of every triangulated frame design ever since. For utility riding I reckon SA hubs beat derailleurs hands down, so long as the terrain isn't too hilly. Traffic riding almost becomes a pleasure when you're on a bike that can never be stuck in the wrong gear for starting off again.
Just off in a minute myself for a spin on a gas pipe 3-speed as it happens. Cheap & cheerful and financially worthless, but a nice riding bike nonetheless.


----------



## nonowt (11 Feb 2019)

Bargain Cougar in Craigavon -£100 BIN or £50 start.

tidy George Longstaff in Belper.


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Feb 2019)

Mighty short stem on the Longstaff but really tall standover, was this set up for a grasshopper?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> tidy George Longstaff in Belper.



that's a nice Longstaff


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> Yes. Pretty but not particularly valuable.


 
Both could do with a bit of tlc but a bit more practice for me as well?


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Feb 2019)

Went to London to have a look at the red Mixte the bike was nice to ride but too short in distance from saddle to handle bars plus the photo has gone through photoshop as it was no where near a nice in real life.
Buy learn't a bit more?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Mighty short stem on the Longstaff but really tall standover, was this set up for a grasshopper?



Standover height doesn't seem that much, and its only a 22 1/2" frame as well. Agree the stem is short, but the bike itself isn't very large.


----------



## fossala (11 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> Bargain Cougar in Craigavon -£100 BIN or £50 start.
> 
> tidy George Longstaff in Belper.


I've owned two Longstaff's, both tricycles. Some of the cleanest crisp brazing/lugs I've seen.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2019)

Here's a nice 22.5" BSA Tour De France frame in Belper. Looks in really good clean condition. Bidding at £26 so far with just under three days left. £12.99 delivery.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...929137?hash=item41f9ecf0b1:g:YasAAOSweCpcVczh


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2019)

Unknown green frame with Campag parts for £70 start in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/road-bike/352591740494







Seems worth it for the parts alone?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> Unknown green frame with Campag parts for £70 start in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/road-bike/352591740494
> 
> View attachment 451990
> 
> ...



Seller describes it as new


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Went to London to have a look at the red Mixte the bike was nice to ride but too short in distance from saddle to handle bars plus the photo has gone through photoshop as it was no where near a nice in real life.
> Buy learn't a bit more?



Well at least you learnt a lesson now get your self down to Gloucester for that nice Carlton


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well at least you learnt a lesson now get your self down to Gloucester for that nice Carlton


 
You know the saying Never a true spoken in jest, well that might be the case one day? lol 

So back to searching.


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well at least you learnt a lesson now get your self down to Gloucester for that nice Carlton



I have just seen that Carlton that's just about right apart from the distance.


----------



## wonderdog (12 Feb 2019)

Oh ye gods!!!!!
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Peugeot...m=112524114351&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Seller describes it as new


Yes, its far from that and check out the rear wheel - it isn't even in the drop outs!


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I have just seen that Carlton that's just about right apart from the distance.



Which Carlton? I've lost track lol


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> Which Carlton? I've lost track lol



There's a nice Ladies one on the old ctc forum that i highlighted and that's the one i think @Boon 51 is on about


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Feb 2019)

wonderdog said:


> Oh ye gods!!!!!
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Peugeot-Mens-Vintage-Road-Bike-1977-Bicycle-Made-In-France/112524114351?_trkparms=aid=333200&algo=COMP.MBE&ao=1&asc=20180228161002&meid=aac38e5d1185450ea9b92bef4e1f7d73&pid=100008&rk=2&rkt=3&sd=401542253273&itm=112524114351&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219




And he doesn’t even describe it as “Eroica ready” 

That Reminds me ,it’s been a while since this tread has been used. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-how-much-or-youre-havin-a-giraffe-thread.202777/


----------



## carpenter (12 Feb 2019)

must be a fast bike though - it didn't stay still long enough to get a sharp photograph


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Feb 2019)

wonderdog said:


> Oh ye gods!!!!!



Ye gods indeed!


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Feb 2019)

carpenter said:


> must be a fast bike though - it didn't stay still long enough to get a sharp photograph


No doubt the advertiser was laughing so much at the price he is asking that he very nearly dropped the camera!!


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Feb 2019)

Would you guess at the size.. Don't know why people won't put the size down,
/www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-RALEIGH-vintage-bike/303057721077?hash=item468fa5d6f5:g:PgUAAOSwIihcTgVY


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Feb 2019)

Plus this one with no size ?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=item44355c0d60:g:1p0AAOSwgX9cXdDM:rk:11:pf:0


----------



## carpenter (13 Feb 2019)

saddle is worth the bid though!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Plus this one with no size ?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=item44355c0d60:g:1p0AAOSwgX9cXdDM:rk:11:pf:0



Nice around town bike and 650b wheel's


----------



## nonowt (13 Feb 2019)

@Boon 51 I'd say they're both around 22". The Raleigh is a late 70's/early 80's Cameo. My re-introduction to cycling was commuting on the male version, the excellently named Connoisseur, which I rode happily until one day the head tube cracked! The Cameo looks like it still has the Sturmey Archer hub so will just need a shifter, toggle chain, cable and a bit of fettling to recommission.

I like that Motobecane. These French town bike tend to be quite stylish and I'd definitely rather have alloy rims and Weinmann's than steel and generic Raleigh brakes in the wet. The only thing to caution about is that French bikes of this era often have non-standard threads (BB, headset and pedals) and the stems are 22mm instead of 22.2mm (aka 1"). hmmm, that rear hub is unusual - I wonder what it is? ...found it: it's a Sachs Orbit Hybrid-Gear.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

Today's finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-time-trial-cycle/1329943991

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-steel-framed-orbit-road-bike-/1329897455

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-sun-bike/1329887569

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-viking-bike/1329740368

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...europa-road-bike-racer-collectors-/1329662585


----------



## Soltydog (13 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Today's finds
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-sun-bike/1329887569



If only it was nearer, worth it for parts alone 


& who was wanting a BSA? 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/676083272848259/


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2019)

A vintage Radior in West Yorkshire, £25 start price. I like it: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Radior-gents-Vintage-French-Bicycle-green/283375090903


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> A vintage Radior in West Yorkshire, £25 start price. I like it: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Radior-gents-Vintage-French-Bicycle-green/283375090903
> 
> View attachment 452233



If only it was nearer.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> If only it was nearer.



I bet if you ask nicely there might be a cc'er who could pick it up for you


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I bet if you ask nicely there might be a cc'er who could pick it up for you


 
Yay.. very tempting.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I bet if you ask nicely there might be a cc'er who could pick it up for you



Me, probably. Although I'm interested


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Feb 2019)

You can put an offer on but is this priced right or too high.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pearson-...dbuilt-Reynolds-531-frame-superb/143094034601


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> Me, probably. Although I'm interested



Its a good find.


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> You can put in an offer on but is this priced right or too high.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pearson-...dbuilt-Reynolds-531-frame-superb/143094034601



In that superb condition, I honestly think it's well worth the asking price.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> You can put an offer on but is this priced right or too high.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pearson-...dbuilt-Reynolds-531-frame-superb/143094034601



If it's the right size and is good in the flesh as in the picture then i would be all over that 



DCLane said:


> Me, probably. Although I'm interested



lol


----------



## nonowt (14 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> A vintage Radior in West Yorkshire, £25 start price. I like it: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Radior-gents-Vintage-French-Bicycle-green/283375090903
> 
> View attachment 452233



oh, I love that! Late '40s/ early 50s according to my google translation of this page, which says that Radior went bust in 1955. Beware though: if you look closely the hubs, crank, rims, etc. have all been painted silver (with Hammerite?).



Boon 51 said:


> You can put in an offer on but is this priced right or too high.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pearson-...dbuilt-Reynolds-531-frame-superb/143094034601



That's a difficult one. I'd say it is priced too high based on current market prices (which are terrible for sellers!). Probably something similar could be had for around £100-150 if your willing to keep searching and waiting. But it looks to be in great condition and it has a full 105 groupset and I wouldn't feel ripped off paying closer to the asking price. To put it another way: is it worth £245 if you're going to keep and ride it? Yes. Would you get your money back should you sell it on? probably not. Try £180 or risk it not selling and being relisted at a lower price?

Not a Rudge but a very nice 70's Evans in Sussex. £100 start.

Also in Sussex: there looks to be a quality '50s frame under the Hammerite. GB 531 stem, Brooks B17 and GB brakes are worth more than the £35 start.

Not cheap but really quite special and probably quite rare: Saxon twin-tube tandem.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> To put it another way: is it worth £245 if you're going to keep and ride it? Yes. Would you get your money back should you sell it on? probably not. Try £180 or risk it not selling and being relisted at a lower price?
> 
> Not a Rudge but a very nice 70's Evans in Sussex. £100 start.
> 
> Also in Sussex: there looks to be a quality '50s frame under the Hammerite. GB 531 stem, Brooks B17 and GB brakes are worth more than the £35 start.



Agree re re sale on the Pearson 

And yes 2 crackers there for sure


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> oh, I love that! Late '40s/ early 50s according to my google translation of this page, which says that Radior went bust in 1955. Beware though: if you look closely the hubs, crank, rims, etc. have all been painted silver (with Hammerite?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might message him and ask to have a look at it on Saturday.


----------



## nonowt (14 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I might message him and ask to have a look at it on Saturday.


The Pearson? It does look nice.

In other news: the Evans seems to have dropped to £50 start and is now open to offers. ..I just noticed it's got one of those unusual 5-speed Sturmey Archer rear hub with the double pull chains.


----------



## Rod_Saetan (14 Feb 2019)

That Pearson is great value for money.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Feb 2019)

Nice old bike here. Looks like a Raleigh badge on the head tube. Makes me wonder why the seller doesn't put the front wheel back on, considering it has a quick release hub. Maybe a non-mechanical, non-cyclist inherited it in its present (not too bad) condition?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=223386307594&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Feb 2019)

These have been around for ages but 4 bikes for £100? Is there something wrong with them?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-VINTAG...m=312273871914&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> These have been around for ages but 4 bikes for £100? Is there something wrong with them?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-VINTAGE-LADIES-CYCLES-AND-1-MANS-ROAD-BIKE/312273871914?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=30f5e506722f4a0e880d8f70779ef90e&pid=100005&rk=10&rkt=12&sd=223386307594&itm=312273871914&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



I went to this shop in Canterbury and its someone who sells bikes for a charity but no one is ever there and the answer phone never gets answered, the barber shop next door said he hasn't seen the bloke for ages so I gave up, even the charity shop has no idea whats going on?
Very odd?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2019)

i like this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike/1330051320

nice old frameset here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/stan-pike-cycles-racing-frame/1329988253


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2019)

Stan Pike was a fabulous framebuilder


----------



## fossala (15 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> i like this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike/1330051320
> 
> nice old frameset here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/stan-pike-cycles-racing-frame/1329988253


I'd be all over that Pike if it was smaller.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> I'd be all over that Pike if it was smaller.



Quite a rarity for sure


----------



## Soltydog (15 Feb 2019)

Very tidy Puch for £80 in Hull 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/368875760598962/


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Feb 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Very tidy Puch for £80 in Hull
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/368875760598962/




Plus a smaller frame that would suit me shame its too far, nice bike.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Feb 2019)

That Pearson I was looking at has gone but two days ago I asked him for the stand over size and he couldn't be bothered to reply ...nob.


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2019)

Trying to look at that Puch to see if there was a sticker from a bike shop on it.


----------



## nonowt (16 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> That Pearson I was looking at has gone but two days ago I asked him for the stand over size and he couldn't be bothered to reply ...nob.


That's annoying. Something else will crop up. That nice Evans further up the thread is finishing in an hour or so.


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> That's annoying. Something else will crop up. That nice Evans further up the thread is finishing in an hour or so.



I suppose he might relist but as you say something else will come along.


----------



## nonowt (16 Feb 2019)

Small Joe Waugh in Leigh-on-Sea


----------



## Milzy (16 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Plus a smaller frame that would suit me shame its too far, nice bike.


It’s 54cm would it suit 5 foot 7!?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

Milzy said:


> It’s 54cm would it suit 5 foot 7!?



Shouldn't be far away 



nonowt said:


> Small Joe Waugh in Leigh-on-Sea



That looks a good deal


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2019)

Milzy said:


> It’s 54cm would it suit 5 foot 7!?



I have just put a cheeky bid in as I think it will be a perfect size..


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> Small Joe Waugh in Leigh-on-Sea


 
In contact with the guy right now. That for the find.


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> In contact with the guy right now. That for the find.



Dave Yates is still going 

http://www.daveyatescycles.co.uk


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Shouldn't be far away
> 
> 
> 
> That looks a good deal



Is £80 a good price?


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Is £80 a good price?



For the Waugh? If memory serves it was made by Dave Yates for Joe's shop...... £80 is a steal


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> For the Waugh? If memory serves it was made by Dave Yates for Joe's shop...... £80 is a steal



I have put a lower bid in on the bike but not heard so far so I might just bid the £80 rather than loose it.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> For the Waugh? If memory serves it was made by Dave Yates for Joe's shop...... £80 is a steal



And Reynolds at that 



Boon 51 said:


> I have put a lower bid in on the bike but not heard so far so I might just bid the £80 rather than loose it.



Stop messing about and splash the cash


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> And Reynolds at that
> 
> 
> 
> Stop messing about and splash the cash



I did just that and spent the 80 spondulicks now just have to wait till tomorrow but I might increase the bid tomorrow just in case.


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I did just that and spent the 80 spondulicks now just have to wait till tomorrow but I might increase the bid tomorrow just in case.



Have a look on the Internet about Joe Waugh, Dave Yates and M. Steel cycles here up North (sadly closed)... It has no mudguard eyes so buy it


----------



## nonowt (17 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I have put a lower bid in on the bike but not heard so far so I might just bid the £80 rather than loose it.



Just having another look at it. Looks like a great quality frame that should clean up well. New pedals and saddle and then in time a silver seatpost and some gum wall tyres and it'll look very sleek. White saddle and bartape would be my choice - it'll look faster!


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> Just having another look at it. Looks like a great quality frame that should clean up well. New pedals and saddle and then in time a silver seatpost and some gum wall tyres and it'll look very sleek. White saddle and bartape would be my choice - it'll look faster!


I've loved every bike I've done with white tape. 
Right up to the moment I get dirt on it (usually about five minutes after I've finished it)


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2019)

Some one else has just put a bid on and its now £82 if I go up to lets say £120 would that still be a good deal ?


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2019)

if it would make you happy to own it then it would be money well spent in my book


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Some one else has just put a bid on and its now £82 if I go up to lets say £120 would that still be a good deal ?



Yes i think it will with ease

At the price it finished at somebody got a good deal for sure


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Feb 2019)

The moral of the story with ebay purchases is that if you like it, grab hold of your balls and go for it!


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> At the price it finished at somebody got a good deal for sure


Defo worth that all day long. 
@Boon 51 OTOH it wasn't the prettiest bike in the world and others will present themselves


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2019)

Just got in from fish and chips in Margate. 

Well the second to last bid was £126.50 so I put in £133.50 and bid with 2 seconds to go and still lost to a final bid of £136. Its a shame but as @mikeymustard said another one will be along soon. I live to fight another day.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Just got in from fish and chips in Margate.
> 
> Well the second to last bid was £126.50 so I put in £133.50 and bid with 2 seconds to go and still lost to a final bid of £136. Its a shame but as @mikeymustard said another one will be along soon. I live to fight another day.


sounds like someone had already pre-bid (or sniped) way more than you would be prepared to pay


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Just got in from fish and chips in Margate.
> 
> Well the second to last bid was £126.50 so I put in £133.50 and bid with 2 seconds to go and still lost to a final bid of £136. Its a shame but as @mikeymustard said another one will be along soon. I live to fight another day.


I prefer buy it now prices. It might not be the cheapest option but it is less stressful !


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> sounds like someone had already pre-bid (or sniped) way more than you would be prepared to pay



I'm not sure how the ebay bidding works because there was in the last milli second a chance to bid £139 but the time ran out?


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I prefer buy it now prices. It might not be the cheapest option but it is less stressful !


 
I like the buy it now way too.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2019)

Just spotted this as a cheap run around and its 800mm lol 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Viscount-Grand-Sports-Bicycle-1980s/123644105350


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

There is a lovely vintage Sun Wasp on the bay for £180 .


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I prefer buy it now prices. It might not be the cheapest option but it is less stressful !


the trouble with BIN prices on bikes is most of the owners seem to think they're worth silly money


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

Small good looking Italian https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Simoncin...h=item261409419c:g:CoMAAOSwM1FcZoln:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Small good looking Italian https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Simoncin...h=item261409419c:g:CoMAAOSwM1FcZoln:rk:1:pf:0


 
As the advert says Stunning.


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Small good looking Italian https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Simoncin...h=item261409419c:g:CoMAAOSwM1FcZoln:rk:1:pf:0


very nice. Not mad keen on the wheels though


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

Here tis 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUN-WASP...h=item1a75fd90bb:g:z4UAAOSwuilcYCNt:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> very nice. Not mad keen on the wheels though


 
I like Mavic wheels my garage is full of them.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Here tis
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUN-WASP...h=item1a75fd90bb:g:z4UAAOSwuilcYCNt:rk:1:pf:0



Too big at 23 inch mate.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Small good looking Italian https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Simoncin...h=item261409419c:g:CoMAAOSwM1FcZoln:rk:1:pf:0



I noticed it's got no pedals so would standard pedals fit the Campag's or do you have to buy special one's ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> very nice. Not mad keen on the wheels though


Looks like someone has nicked half of the spokes !


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

What are these like ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/road-bik...me-size-20inch-serviced-warranty/333069925848


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I noticed it's got no pedals so would standard pedals fit the Campag's or do you have to buy special one's ?



I would expect them to be std thread size , so shouldn't be an issue


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> What are these like ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/road-bik...me-size-20inch-serviced-warranty/333069925848



Seen a few of them and they always look nice , but have no great experience of them 
Check that seat post is not seized as it's low down in the frame 
Seller has been around for a while and buys bike's in from europe en mass and turns quite a few over , sure he has had a few of mine before now


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> What are these like ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/road-bik...me-size-20inch-serviced-warranty/333069925848





biggs682 said:


> Seen a few of them and they always look nice , but have no great experience of them
> Check that seat post is not seized as it's low down in the frame
> Seller has been around for a while and buys bike's in from europe en mass and turns quite a few over , sure he has had a few of mine before now


Jan Jansson is still building: https://www.janjanssen.nl/

Potentially nice Rossin here
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rossin-c...m=273697096101&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Looks like someone has nicked half of the spokes !


Looks like cartoon wheels! They reminded me of this: http://www.gianlucagimini.it/prototypes/velocipedia.html


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Jan Jansson is still building: https://www.janjanssen.nl/
> 
> Potentially nice Rossin here
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rossin-classic-steel-Italian-racing-bike/273697096101?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140328180637&meid=efba6f243ad34bef86fcc835e7c1401e&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=pp&sd=223395737701&itm=273697096101&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


 
The Rossin is in a good price range but just too big.


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> The Rossin is in a good price range but just too big.


No it isn't


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> No it isn't


 
It says 58cm that's just under the 23 inch or have I read it wrong?


----------



## southcoast (18 Feb 2019)

Couple of interesting Falcons one frame and one bike. Both seem to have very similar dimensions.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...823903?hash=item4d8ca0b41f:g:baYAAOSwulFcZCSl

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-R...840955?hash=item469021bd3b:g:mIoAAOSwIelcacCq


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> Couple of interesting Falcons one frame and one bike. Both seem to have very similar dimensions.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...823903?hash=item4d8ca0b41f:g:baYAAOSwulFcZCSl
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-R...840955?hash=item469021bd3b:g:mIoAAOSwIelcacCq


That frameset is beautiful.


----------



## nonowt (18 Feb 2019)

A small Benotto and a small Don Farrell in Cambridge.


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2019)

Second Falcon looks smart in the blue and chrome, might just be from the Barras era, I'll check later


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> Couple of interesting Falcons one frame and one bike. Both seem to have very similar dimensions.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...823903?hash=item4d8ca0b41f:g:baYAAOSwulFcZCSl
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-R...840955?hash=item469021bd3b:g:mIoAAOSwIelcacCq



Very nice Falcon, I look at the later ones and often think of the frames Andy Thompson found when he went to close down the Falcon factory, and maybe the ones he made himself...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> Very nice Falcon, I look at the later ones and often think of the frames Andy Thompson found when he went to close down the Falcon factory, and maybe the ones he made himself...


The blue one looks very nice .


----------



## carpenter (18 Feb 2019)

Blue one looks Italian to me, anyone else?


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2019)

carpenter said:


> Blue one looks Italian to me, anyone else?



Interestingly, when Falcon closed down a batch of Italian frames were apparently found among the inventory ........


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> It says 58cm that's just under the 23 inch or have I read it wrong?


Yep, just about perfect for me


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2019)

Shameless plug for my Raleigh Twenty: £25 start with £45 BIN in Dewsbury: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163553505374







Condition: all working with new rear brake but otherwise as bought about a year ago.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2019)

Today's finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...357213?hash=item3b2b5983dd:g:oPQAAOSwHodcaxUO

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike/1330693427

Never seen one of these https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...rossin-ghibli-gilco-original-paint/1330674567

A nice small ish one https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ad-racer-racing-bike-in-good-order/1330613270


----------



## buzzy-beans (19 Feb 2019)

Woweeeeeeeeee Woweeeeeeeee Wowzer Martin, that Audi is something else, but mind you so is the price but there again I suppose worth it if you have a stable full of Audi Quatro's where the better ones are now exchanging hands for close on £100K.


----------



## midlife (19 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...357213?hash=item3b2b5983dd:g:oPQAAOSwHodcaxUO
> 
> ...



Love the Knight


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...357213?hash=item3b2b5983dd:g:oPQAAOSwHodcaxUO
> 
> ...



The Quattro is a nice bit of bling..


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> Love the Knight



Nice for sure and green as well 



buzzy-beans said:


> Woweeeeeeeeee Woweeeeeeeee Wowzer Martin, that Audi is something else, but mind you so is the price but there again I suppose worth it if you have a stable full of Audi Quatro's where the better ones are now exchanging hands for close on £100K.



And the strange thing is i was watching car sos and they were doing a light restoration on a UR Quattro at the same time as i found the bike 



Boon 51 said:


> The Quattro is a nice bit of bling..



Sure ie , the Hewitt is nice as well


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice for sure and green as well


Isn't it strange that green is such a popular colour for a bike (the steel/ally framed ones anyway) but such a disliked one for a car? Must be something to do with green supposedly being an unlucky car colour, I imagine. I don't know if there's any truth in that belief though... I had a green car once and it was fine.


----------



## buzzy-beans (20 Feb 2019)

OK it is way more than I can afford, but this bike to my eyes is drop dead gorgeous!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meral-19...=item33f76b7914:g:kNoAAOSwi-dbyF5H:rk:20:pf:0


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Feb 2019)

The Knight has Simplex Retrofriction gear levers.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds-531-Knight-Vintage-road-bike/254130357213


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2019)

A couple to think about 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FRED-BAK...109438?hash=item44369e22fe:g:38kAAOSwBZ5cbp5j

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...982264?hash=item364839cfb8:g:YWkAAOSw0qdcbUWi


----------



## midlife (21 Feb 2019)

Fred Baker looks real classy, needs the mudguard eyes to go though lol

Rourke is not a Rourke though....


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> Fred Baker looks real classy, needs the mudguard eyes to go though lol
> 
> Rourke is not a Rourke though....



I did have my doubts about the Rourke


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Feb 2019)

Just as an update.
The Holdsworth at £245 or make an offer has never turned up again but the Simoncini ends in a few days time?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Just as an update.
> The Holdsworth at £245 or make an offer has never turned up again but the Simoncini ends in a few days time?



So you going for it ????


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

FRIDAY FIND IS A FALCON

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...823903?hash=item4d8ca0b41f:g:baYAAOSwulFcZCSl


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So you going for it ????



Giving it some serious thought mate.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Giving it some serious thought mate.



Go on you know you want to 

Pop in on way back and we can go for a ride


----------



## Rod_Saetan (22 Feb 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153385470499

Really nice 'everyday classic' road bike at a good price (so far) in Sheffield. A little smaller and I'd have been figuring out the logistics of getting it down here.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2019)

Perfect for @woodbutcher ’s expanding stable. A very original 1973 Colnago Super for sale, seller in France. Currently £58.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113663765745


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Feb 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 454749
> 
> 
> Perfect for @woodbutcher ’s expanding stable. A very original 1973 Colnago Super for sale, seller in France. Currently £58.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113663765745


That is really nice even though its on the small side.....l bet it achieves a hefty final price though. On the other hand a day in St Raphael collecting a super bike would be quite acceptable


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2019)

Got to be worth the asking price for the saddle alone

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/hero-royal-push-bike/1331358556


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Got to be worth the asking price for the saddle alone
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/hero-royal-push-bike/1331358556


Isn't that a treat to see ! I am surprised at the asking price ....its the very thing for a film or tv prop.hire company


----------



## nonowt (26 Feb 2019)

(23"?) Revell Elite starting at £13.50, London. 531c tubing, mid-range parts - shouldn't take too much to get it roadworthy.

Lovely '50s Sid Mottram mixte, Leicester. A bit of a project but only a £25 start.

not cheap but this Rondinella is nice.


----------



## buzzy-beans (26 Feb 2019)

nonowt said:


> (23"?)Lovely '50s Sid Mottram mixte, Leicester. A bit of a project but only a £25 start.



I got all hot and bothered when I read the name Sid Mottram as those were the bikes I used to compete on way back in my Leicestershire schoolboy days, but then I looked at the one for sale and saw it wasn't exactly for me!!


----------



## stalagmike (26 Feb 2019)

Interesting crank on that sid mottram. From the 50s?


----------



## netman (27 Feb 2019)

Rotrax project in Blackpool... bit of work to do, but could be lovely...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132968817825


----------



## Soltydog (27 Feb 2019)

Didn't know that Safeway were the first supermarket to sell bikes  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...990795?hash=item2ce638004b:g:pEEAAOSwDp5cdrTp

If it was local I might be tempted to start collecting Elswick Hoppers


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Feb 2019)

netman said:


> Rotrax project in Blackpool... bit of work to do, but could be lovely...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132968817825


absolute bargain! I wonder how much chrome is actually left on those forks?


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Feb 2019)

A very tidy Snipe Plus here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=273724372316&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> A very tidy Snipe Plus here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1960s-Sun-Snipe-Plus-bike-in-green/273724372316?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140328180637&meid=432c20c115d14e068ba06626b654279f&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=372610002937&itm=273724372316&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



Very tidy and love the colour


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> A very tidy Snipe Plus here



Has that Sun been built using a Carlton frame? The seat stays look rather distinctive!


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Feb 2019)

@biggs682 .. I found something similar I think?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXCEPTIO...635?hash=item5218ab197b:g:0RsAAOSw-RFccEUF:rk


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> @biggs682 .. I found something similar I think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXCEPTIO...635?hash=item5218ab197b:g:0RsAAOSw-RFccEUF:rk



Wow that's a clean little bike


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wow that's a clean little bike



Yay only 20 odd hours to go and open to offers so I might put a £40 or even £35 bid and see what happens.


----------



## midlife (28 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Has that Sun been built using a Carlton frame? The seat stays look rather distinctive!



Look like Crespera lugs and wrap round seat stays, Crespera lugs were a Carlton design...


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Has that Sun been built using a Carlton frame? The seat stays look rather distinctive!


complete with crespera lugs, yes


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Feb 2019)

@Boon 51 ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=382803964993&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> @Boon 51 ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Carlton-5-Speed-Racing-Bike-Touring-Rack-Mudguards-Raleigh/382803964993?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=798b238ccdf44b929b4e700e14ce2f8b&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=352601184635&itm=382803964993&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Lost all it's decals


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> @Boon 51 ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Carlton-5-Speed-Racing-Bike-Touring-Rack-Mudguards-Raleigh/382803964993?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=798b238ccdf44b929b4e700e14ce2f8b&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=352601184635&itm=382803964993&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



That could be another choice..


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Lost all it's decals


quite rusty too looking at it in "daylight"


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Mar 2019)

Nigel Dean Tourer

These are good bikes, excellent frame, this is a large one.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIGEL-DEAN-VINTAGE-TOURING-BIKE/223427911479


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

friday finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FRED-JAMES-RACER-16-GEAR-YELLOW-AND-BLUE-REYNOLDS-653-FRAME/233146457919

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/French-Vintage-Bike/192806208135 shame about the squashed brake bridge 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-ELS...-Wheel-Reynolds-531-24-Frame-A-F/292986083063 a rather expensive if you ask me project

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Gents-Raleigh-Wayfarer/273695411327 very tempted by this one myself


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2019)

Now this baffles me, if you had a forme road bike , why would you want to pretend it was a specialized..
..https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/nice-cheap-custom-built-road-bike/1331602901


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Mar 2019)

I know diddly squat about Peugeot bikes but this PF N10 is on offer for €95 . Looks quite nice....whats the informed CC opinion ?


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2019)

^^^^chains slack^^^^


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^chains slack^^^^


très amusant


----------



## DCLane (1 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> Now this baffles me, if you had a forme road bike , why would you want to pretend it was a specialized..
> ..https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/nice-cheap-custom-built-road-bike/1331602901



Cheap decals off eBay? Just a thought ...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I know diddly squat about Peugeot bikes but this PF N10 is on offer for €95 . Looks quite nice....whats the informed CC opinion ?
> View attachment 455219



Looks decent enough and is that a Vitus decal by the gear levers ?


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2019)

DCLane said:


> Cheap decals off eBay? Just a thought ...




probably, i still dont understand why, apart from because he wanted to , obviously


----------



## DCLane (1 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> probably, i still dont understand why, apart from because he wanted to , obviously



The advert states that the seller's re-painted the bike, so I'm guessing it was because Forme decals aren't easy to find / are too expensive.


----------



## nonowt (1 Mar 2019)

1948 Holdsworth La Quelda with a mix of parts £175 start. Bare metal finish not to my tastes but could be stunning with a lick of paint.

Slightly scruffy 21" Sirius with 653 tubing and late-80s shimano 105. Currently £2.20(!) in Worcester.

Shame about the hammerite on this 60's Mercian. £40 start in Liverpool.



biggs682 said:


> Looks decent enough and is that a Vitus decal by the gear levers ?



Yep, looks like Vitus 172 - probably just the main tubes. I have a mystery French bike with the same tubing. It rode very nicely until one day the chainrings sheared off the crank arm . It's hung in the cellar and been slow cannibalised for parts ever since...


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Gents-Raleigh-Wayfarer/273695411327 very tempted by this one myself


One of my customers came in the other night with a really shiny, almost new looking black Wayfarer, nice comfy ride he said


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> One of my customers came in the other night with a really shiny, almost new looking black Wayfairer, nice comfy ride he said



Looks like the one i showed has had replacement wheels and lost it's sturmey gearing


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Slightly scruffy 21" Sirius with 653 tubing and late-80s shimano 105. Currently £2.20(!) in Worcester


 that's gotta be worth a watch! Where did you get 653 from?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> that's gotta be worth a watch! Where did you get 653 from?



Looks very tight wheel to down tube clearance though


----------



## nonowt (1 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> that's gotta be worth a watch! Where did you get 653 from?


Squinting at the Reynolds decal on the forks (which obviously doesn't guarantee it is). Squinting again, it might even say 753... hard to make out on my phone. 

@biggs682 see what you mean about the forks but with the angle of the bike and poor photos it's hard to tell.


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Squinting at the Reynolds decal on the forks (which obviously doesn't guarantee it is). Squinting again, it might even say 753... hard to make out on my phone.
> 
> @biggs682 see what you mean about the forks but with the angle of the bike and poor photos it's hard to tell.


708


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Mar 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> @biggs682 .. I found something similar I think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXCEPTIO...635?hash=item5218ab197b:g:0RsAAOSw-RFccEUF:rk




Won this with a single bid of £50 so not too bad I think?


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Mar 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Won this with a single bid of £50 so not too bad I think?


that's in great condition - barely looks like it's been ridden!


----------



## stalagmike (2 Mar 2019)

Nice looking GT with low start for those up north

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352606199451


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> that's in great condition - barely looks like it's been ridden!



I'm picking it up tomorrow morning then lunch at Witherspoons.
PS.. and I've only got to do 75 miles to get it, better the the 130 on the other bike?


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> that's in great condition - barely looks like it's been ridden!



The funny thing was I offered him £60 and he said no so I let it ride and I put £60 on a normal bid and mine was the only bid so he lost a tenner.. or I gained a tenner. I think he was a tad miffed about it only making the £50.


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Mar 2019)

This looks like it could be a bargain for somebody https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...m=223430787898&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Won this with a single bid of £50 so not too bad I think?



Don't forget my finder's fee


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Don't forget my finder's fee



Pop round there's a beer in the fridge..


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

many a school boy dream 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303075737777


----------



## southcoast (3 Mar 2019)

This is an interesting bike. Seem to recall there was something on retrobike about it in the past.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...164403?hash=item1a77639433:g:KmsAAOSwXIRcfBKM


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 454749
> 
> 
> Perfect for @woodbutcher ’s expanding stable. A very original 1973 Colnago Super for sale, seller in France. Currently £58.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113663765745


It realised £701.66 ...a bit steep methinks !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> It realised £701.66 ...a bit steep methinks !



Only a bit steep...  How much?!!! I've only ever bought one car that cost over £700, never mind a bike! Must be a single bloke buying that, or one who can hide his purchase from the wife. I should count myself lucky that my taste in vintage steel is at the cheaper end of the market and I'm not tempted by exotica.


----------



## fossala (4 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Only a bit steep...  How much?!!! I've only ever bought one car that cost over £700, never mind a bike! Must be a single bloke buying that, or one who can hide his purchase from the wife. I should count myself lucky that my taste in vintage steel is at the cheaper end of the market and I'm not tempted by exotica.


Or he doesn't own a car and spends the money he saves on bicycles. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Only a bit steep...  How much?!!! I've only ever bought one car that cost over £700, never mind a bike! Must be a single bloke buying that, or one who can hide his purchase from the wife. I should count myself lucky that my taste in vintage steel is at the cheaper end of the market and I'm not tempted by exotica.


I wonder what the price would have been if instead of colnago it had joe bloggs on the downtube


----------



## nonowt (5 Mar 2019)

Interesting 23" (?) Claud Butler project in Hastings, £20 start. 50's lugless frame but I'm guessing the forks aren't original (sloping fork crown). Well spec'd with Campag NR rear mech (modified with a long cage?), large flange hubs, bar-ends, Mavic rims.

Lovely drilled lug work and stylish wrap-over seat stay on this 22 1/2" Henry Burton F&Fs. 99p start, Stafford.

Another project:70s Don Farrell in London. £50 start.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Lovely drilled lug work and stylish wrap-over seat stay on this 22 1/2" Henry Burton F&Fs. 99p start, Stafford.
> 
> Another project:70s Don Farrell in London. £50 start.



Not seen drilled fork crown before

And that Farrell is nice and an easy project by the look of it


----------



## netman (5 Mar 2019)

Oh, oh... my aching sides... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143159486461


----------



## stalagmike (6 Mar 2019)

WTF is this? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163577924763


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Mar 2019)

stalagmike said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163577924763


An embarrassment? I'd fall off that in 2 seconds!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2019)

stalagmike said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163577924763



There's a guy i see out Grendon way on one of them and i must admit i quite like the idea or certainly give it a go


----------



## Threevok (6 Mar 2019)

Tempted to put a bid on that


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Mar 2019)

stalagmike said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163577924763


Its one of those olde worlde contraptions for marking out cricket pitches ain't it


----------



## nonowt (6 Mar 2019)

more projects:

This Witcomb in Worcester should clean up nicely. Same seller also has this interesting mystery.

Hill Special in Liverpool.

stylish Wearwell step-through f&f.

Clive Stuart in Birkenhead.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> more projects:
> 
> This Witcomb in Worcester should clean up nicely. Same seller also has this interesting mystery.
> 
> ...



Some nice one's there @nonowt especially that Stuart 

Here are tonight's findings

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/561641607672594/


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/622062064898812/


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2337687003113241/


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/688869604820267/


----------



## stalagmike (6 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> more projects:
> 
> This Witcomb in Worcester should clean up nicely. Same seller also has this interesting mystery.
> 
> ...



I recognise the pattern on the top of the seat stays on that mystery frame but I can't think where from. Is it Elswick?


----------



## midlife (6 Mar 2019)

stalagmike said:


> I recognise the pattern on the top of the seat stays on that mystery frame but I can't think where from. Is it Elswick?



Dawes?


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Mar 2019)

There's a cheap Harry Quinn track frame on the Bay Of Thieves, currently £30. Will need a full resto and the stem is probably stuck. Looks like a 21", which is too small for me or anyone I know.


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Mar 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153390801552

Cheap for SLX tubing. Paint job not my cup of tea.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Mar 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...821165?hash=item26162d3ead:g:hfgAAOSwMtpbooz8


----------



## Cavalol (7 Mar 2019)

Haven't seen a white TdF before, only orange or blue. Tempted, but it's not quite cheap enough (I'm incredibly tight fisted) at the moment.






https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Tour...490943?hash=item23b770fdff:g:O1MAAOSwuvFcVHfg


----------



## Cavalol (7 Mar 2019)

Anyone know the script with these? My ToB is a 5 speed, so just assumed they all were. Wrong again, just like that seat!






https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Tour...m2f2a18b35f:g:hbEAAOSwozNcS0LN&frcectupt=true


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Haven't seen a white TdF before, only orange or blue. Tempted, but it's not quite cheap enough (I'm incredibly tight fisted) at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 456383
> 
> ...



I saw that earlier today, needs to be half the asking price. Did you make an offer?


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Anyone know the script with these? My ToB is a 5 speed, so just assumed they all were. Wrong again, just like that seat!
> 
> View attachment 456384
> 
> ...



I don’t think that’s an original colour is it? Maybe the owner upgraded it? The BB and front mech have been upgraded by the looks of it.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t think that’s an original colour is it? Maybe the owner upgraded it?



Will have to try and find (buy) a catalogue for BSAs of that era, again unsure of colours but mine metallic green.



CarlP said:


> I saw that earlier today, needs to be half the asking price. Did you make an offer?



It's very tempting, do have a few bits left off the 3rd one if it needs it, too. Totally agree about the price, the photographs aren't helping much either!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Will have to try and find (buy) a catalogue for BSAs of that era, again unsure of colours but mine metallic green.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very tempting, do have a few bits left off the 3rd one if it needs it, too. Totally agree about the price, the photographs aren't helping much either!



It never ceases to frustrate me on how shite eBay photos are. Why don’t people photograph against a plain background?


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2019)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-handbuilt-steel-campagnolo-record/1332450064

 £49 tell me im seeing this right


----------



## midlife (7 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-handbuilt-steel-campagnolo-record/1332450064
> 
> £49 tell me im seeing this right



Frame looks genuine, bargain


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2019)

another bargain from same seller....
..https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...rmey-archer-retro-boho-1970s-60-s-/1332444654


----------



## fossala (7 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> another bargain from same seller....
> ..https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...rmey-archer-retro-boho-1970s-60-s-/1332444654


Not a bargain, these Moulton's lack the front suspension and crack at the headtube lug. They had to make a brace to stop it happening.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> It never ceases to frustrate me on how shite eBay photos are. Why don’t people photograph against a plain background?



Or not use a potato to take pictures with.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153390801552
> 
> Cheap for SLX tubing. Paint job not my cup of tea.



Nice colour scheme for sure and local to me but a tad expensive in the current market


----------



## buzzy-beans (9 Mar 2019)

This very tasty machine will no doubt get a lot of juices flowing, but hurry only a short amount of time to go.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...632878?hash=item3b2c611eee:g:r6cAAOSwNphb8aiJ

Classic Vintage OMEGA Road Racing Bicycle Time Trial Lo Pro Campagnolo Dura Ace

Classic Vintage OMEGA Road Racing Bike Time Trial Ro-Pro
Campagnolo Record Hubs, 700Wheels, 
Shimano DURA-ACE Crankset and Headset
Shimano Ultegra12 speed, 105 Brakes 
ITM Hi-Tech and 3TTT Bar Made in Italy
New tyres
Size 54
Ready to ride, everything working order


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> This very tasty machine will no doubt get a lot of juices flowing, but hurry only a short amount of time to go.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...632878?hash=item3b2c611eee:g:r6cAAOSwNphb8aiJ
> 
> ...



Yeah it's ok i suppose


----------



## roadrash (9 Mar 2019)

whats the most unusual backdrop that you've seen on a bike for sale photo..

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bike-.-raleigh-city-womans-bike/1332654609

do ladies normally leave the saddle... errr.. I mean seat up


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> whats the most unusual backdrop that you've seen on a bike for sale photo..
> 
> 
> do ladies normally leave the saddle... errr.. I mean seat up



Well that lady does


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

Saturday finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olmo-Vin...225367?hash=item1ccc08fcd7:g:uLYAAOSwM1Fcgrx7

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...085110?hash=item2ac62736b6:g:CBwAAOSwJoxcfBh0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XL-Large...159024?hash=item4b5fc2f370:g:NI0AAOSwIAdcg~vF

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...543506?hash=item4b5faa4cd2:g:kWoAAOSw6GJcgpHO

my fave https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...827493?hash=item4d8e5b4365:g:Gc4AAOSwJ5dcfAFV

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUN-GENT...332707?hash=item5d8865d1a3:g:-EIAAOSwbzRce~yn


----------



## DCLane (9 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Saturday finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olmo-Vin...225367?hash=item1ccc08fcd7:g:uLYAAOSwM1Fcgrx7



My Olmo Rigel's ready for sale - just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit.


----------



## netman (9 Mar 2019)

Anyone near York? This Dawes Medallion is nice (and cheap at the mo!)... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1960s-Dawes-Medallion-Road-Bicycle-barn-find/183713164251?


----------



## buzzy-beans (10 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Saturday finds
> 
> hmy fave https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...827493?hash=item4d8e5b4365:g:Gc4AAOSwJ5dcfAFV



That is an absolute gem!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> That is an absolute gem!



I had one a few years ago an absolute stunning machine and one i regret selling


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> That is an absolute gem!


Too true, l wonder what the reserve would be ?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> It never ceases to frustrate me on how shite eBay photos are. Why don’t people photograph against a plain background?





Cavalol said:


> Or not use a potato to take pictures with.



Sometimes those annoyingly shite pictures taken with a potato camera can be very rewarding, if the start price is low and you are able to decipher enough info about the bike even from crappy shots. I've picked up a couple of absolute steals with poor listing photos. If the information given in the listing is also vague and misses out important details like the frame size, better still. A lot of buyers want every conceivable piece of size and spec info handed them on a plate, and if it is absent, or the photos are shite, they will move on to something else without even considering making a bid. That means someone like me, who has absolutely no intention of getting into a bidding war and paying top dollar, more often than not ends up getting a very cheap bike. The seller pays the price for being lazy or incompetent, the buyer gets a bargain.


----------



## Cavalol (10 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Sometimes those annoyingly shite pictures taken with a potato camera can be very rewarding, if the start price is low and you are able to decipher enough info about the bike even from crappy shots. I've picked up a couple of absolute steals with poor listing photos. If the information given in the listing is also vague and misses out important details like the frame size, better still. A lot of buyers want every conceivable piece of size and spec info handed them on a plate, and if it is absent, or the photos are shite, they will move on to something else without even considering making a bid. That means someone like me, who has absolutely no intention of getting into a bidding war and paying top dollar, more often than not ends up getting a very cheap bike. The seller pays the price for being lazy or incompetent, the buyer gets a bargain.



Absolutely, better still no pictures, poor description and wrong category. Had many a cheap car that way as well as cycles.


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Mar 2019)

I was the only bidder for this:
It was listed under “knitting patterns” 
Won it for a song.


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2019)

It's up to the seller to list things properly and I've taken a chance quite often. Most have been worth it.

Unlike @Oldfentiger I don't buy knitting patterns though


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Mar 2019)

DCLane said:


> It's up to the seller to list things properly and I've taken a chance quite often. Most have been worth it.
> 
> Unlike @Oldfentiger I don't buy knitting patterns though


Can’t knit to save my life 
The tandem popped up when I did a search for “LeJeune”, but bizarrely didn’t show when searching for “Tandem”.
I wasn’t particularly looking for a tandem, but put a bid in at the starting price anyway. Couple of days later I was an accidental tandem owner

Edit: photo taken after I had done a bit of restoration.


----------



## Soltydog (10 Mar 2019)

I've been looking for a cheap Brooks saddle for an old bike, but came across some leather saddles from Sella Italia on ebay, 3 styles in brown or black, all at £15. Far cheaper than any where else online. I've taken a punt & ordered a Storica & a Mitica model, hopefully they'll be as comfy as a Brooks  Ideal for your retro rides  https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Saddles/...Material=Leather&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2019)

Soltydog said:


> I've been looking for a cheap Brooks saddle for an old bike, but came across some leather saddles from Sella Italia on ebay, 3 styles in brown or black, all at £15. Far cheaper than any where else online. I've taken a punt & ordered a Storica & a Mitica model, hopefully they'll be as comfy as a Brooks  Ideal for your retro rides  https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Saddles/...Material=Leather&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684



A black Storica ordered for my 1950 Raleigh Sports - thanks


----------



## carpenter (10 Mar 2019)

Just ordered a "honey" Epoca - thanks for link.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Too true, l wonder what the reserve would be ?



Well it didn't make it and now relisted 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...852372?hash=item4d8ef43b14:g:Gc4AAOSwJ5dcfAFV


----------



## Rod_Saetan (11 Mar 2019)

I'd rather like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-M...-19-frame-manufactured-1975-pink/264228503699

Anyone in or near Derby that could help with collection and packing up into a box by any chance please?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2019)

A nice Knight here 

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XIU_...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer

A nice Falcon Black Diamond 

https://www.shpock.com/en-us/i/XIU9...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## nonowt (11 Mar 2019)

Rather nice badly listed 21" Chas Roberts in Summerset - £150 start or £250 BIN.

Unbadged but tidy 22" mystery in Llanelli, would make a good commuter. £20 start.

This Ellis Briggs (or at least resprayed by EB) in Notts failed to sell at £150 and is now relisted with a £99 start.

A 50s/60s 23" Viking and a Holdsworth (Record?) both with a £50 start in Crawley. Nice Titan stem/Maes handlebars combo on the Holdsworth.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Mar 2019)

Soltydog said:


> I've been looking for a cheap Brooks saddle for an old bike, but came across some leather saddles from Sella Italia on ebay, 3 styles in brown or black, all at £15. Far cheaper than any where else online. I've taken a punt & ordered a Storica & a Mitica model, hopefully they'll be as comfy as a Brooks  Ideal for your retro rides  https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Saddles/...Material=Leather&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684



Thanks a Storica in black ordered. Will be nice to experiment.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Rather nice badly listed 21" Chas Roberts in Summerset - £150 start or £250 BIN.
> 
> Unbadged but tidy 22" mystery in Llanelli, would make a good commuter. £20 start.
> 
> ...



Some nice one's there , i was trawling the net over the weekend and turned up 5 nice retro steel road bikes all within 10 miles of Epsom i was tempted to have a sickie today and go and collect them all


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Mar 2019)

Soltydog said:


> I've been looking for a cheap Brooks saddle for an old bike, but came across some leather saddles from Sella Italia on ebay, 3 styles in brown or black, all at £15. Far cheaper than any where else online. I've taken a punt & ordered a Storica & a Mitica model, hopefully they'll be as comfy as a Brooks  Ideal for your retro rides  https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Saddles/...Material=Leather&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


also @carpenter , @Milkfloat , @DCLane very tempting, anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

Rod_Saetan said:


> I'd rather like this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-M...-19-frame-manufactured-1975-pink/264228503699
> 
> Anyone in or near Derby that could help with collection and packing up into a box by any chance please?



That is nice and love the Colour


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

Anybody feeling lucky

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike-frame-vintage-vitus-979/1333003984


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody feeling lucky
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike-frame-vintage-vitus-979/1333003984


Yes l saw it ....right price, wrong size for me , curses !!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes l saw it ....right price, wrong size for me , curses !!



I was getting all excited till i read that the seat post is stuck fast


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I was getting all excited till i read that the seat post is stuck fast


yeah, alu post in alu frame's gotta be either risking caustic will dissolve the alu oxide before it dissolves the frame or cut it out. I worked with caustic for many years in an extrusion factory, so I'd plump for cutting!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> yeah, alu post in alu frame's gotta be either risking caustic will dissolve the alu oxide before it dissolves the frame or cut it out. I worked with caustic for many years in an extrusion factory, so I'd plump for cutting!



I would pump for leaving it well alone


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I would pump for leaving it well alone


Like a nice rosy red apple with a maggot inside... shame really


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Mar 2019)

Interesting one in Huddersfield - a Merlin that's not a Merlin?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Raci...m=192853119690&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Mar 2019)

Oh how I wish I still had mine... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...592867?hash=item1a772d14e3:g:tQwAAOSwAE9b3vl2

Mine had fancier lugs and gears too.


----------



## carpenter (12 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> also @carpenter , @Milkfloat , @DCLane very tempting, anyone received theirs yet?



estimated delivery - Monday 18th


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Interesting one in Huddersfield - a Merlin that's not a Merlin?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Racing-BikeThis-was-once-the-State-of-the-Art-Frame-Reynolds-531-Tubing/192853119690?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140328180637&meid=3abea8157d814a5f93e1f867a825fca2&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=132973961672&itm=192853119690&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



I saw that 

Any idea what it might be?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

DCLane said:


> I saw that
> 
> Any idea what it might be?



Not keen on the rust nr to the rear drop out might only be surface


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> also @carpenter , @Milkfloat , @DCLane very tempting, anyone received theirs yet?



Mine just arrived - very fancy for £15. I could be tempted by another to lock away.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Mine just arrived - very fancy for £15. I could be tempted by another to lock away.



I just jumped in and got the endurance saddle in honey. Worse case I will sell them on if I don't get on with them.


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Mar 2019)

carpenter said:


> estimated delivery - Monday 18th





Milkfloat said:


> Mine just arrived - very fancy for £15. I could be tempted by another to lock away.





Milkfloat said:


> I just jumped in and got the endurance saddle in honey. Worse case I will sell them on if I don't get on with them.


I decided to take a punt (particularly after I discovered the seller is actually Zyro fisher) and ordered a mitica and a storica. Wish I'd gone for an epoca now, but just some miticas left. When i came back from work 10:30ish last night I looked at the epoca listing and there were a couple left. I went and did a couple of things, ten minutes or so, and when I came back both of them had gone!


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2019)

So I have the Storica in black and then a Mitica in Honey coming. The Srorica at least has fancy packaging, some proofhide, allan and a spanner all in a little bag. One of the rivets sits a little proud, but I don't think it will be a problem. It will be initially going on my commuter so I can break it in (or break my bum in) a little at a time.


----------



## carpenter (13 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> .....................I looked at the epoca listing and there were a couple left. I went and did a couple of things, ten minutes or so, and when I came back both of them had gone!



Shows the power of this forum!


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> So I have the Storica in black and then a Mitica in Honey coming. The Srorica at least has fancy packaging, some proofhide, allan and a spanner all in a little bag. One of the rivets sits a little proud, but I don't think it will be a problem. It will be initially going on my commuter so I can break it in (or break my bum in) a little at a time.


sounds pretty fancy, to get the tools and proofide would cost you best part of 15 spuds from Brooks and on this deal you get a leather saddle thrown in too!



carpenter said:


> Shows the power of this forum!


BY THE POWER OF CYCLECHAT! Or is it @Drago in his favourite cycle jersey?


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2019)

It's only a small tin though.


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> It's only a small tin though.
> View attachment 457273


It'll still last years. What does the underside look like? These saddles are supposed to have fabric sandwiched between two layers of leather, so I wondered which way round the bottom layer was


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> It'll still last years. What does the underside look like? These saddles are supposed to have fabric sandwiched between two layers of leather, so I wondered which way round the bottom layer was



I have tried to show the layers and the underneath.


----------



## carpenter (13 Mar 2019)

looking good - wish I had ordered two of the honey epoca now (mustn't be greedy though)


----------



## carpenter (13 Mar 2019)

Crikey! parcel just delivered. Saddle looks very good quality, rock hard at the moment though. I do wish that I had ordered a couple


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Mar 2019)

DCLane said:


> I saw that
> 
> Any idea what it might be?


Well according to the seller: "Although it is badged as a Merlin, it was built for me personally by Bernard Macklin (the brother of a Tour of Britain rider). He built beautiful frames but couldn’t make it pay and so probably only built about 50/60 frames."

Quite why they badged it as a Merlin isn't explained


----------



## Soltydog (13 Mar 2019)

I'm sometimes weary of posting a deal that sounds too good to be true, but checked seller feedback & all seemed ok, glad everyone seems happy with the saddles . Mine arrived today & seem like a steal at £15, so I've ordered a honey one for another bike that's mid-restoration at present (be rude not to) After a good few test rides, if they prove to be uncomfortable, I'm sure they will re-sell for purchase price


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Mar 2019)

carpenter said:


> Crikey! parcel just delivered. Saddle looks very good quality, rock hard at the moment though. I do wish that I had ordered a couple
> 
> View attachment 457293
> View attachment 457294
> ...


wish I'd ordered an epoca now. Oh well, I've ordered another mitica in honey instead


----------



## davidphilips (13 Mar 2019)

Just took delivery of this wheel set from ebay, they are Mavic Cosmic Elite s wheels seems good value, £139 with free delivery, not really into aero wheels but they are only 30mm seem cheap and look good any views?
Reason i bought them look good seem cheap and always like a spare set or 2 of wheels.


----------



## netman (13 Mar 2019)

More saddle pics... seems amazing value, but only riding will tell for sure! Thanks to the original poster of this bargain.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2019)

So @Soltydog You have a lot of happy punters, although maybe some sore bottoms as we will be busy breaking them in. How did you find them, just random browsing? Many thanks from me by the way.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> So @Soltydog You have a lot of happy punters, although maybe some sore bottoms as we will be busy breaking them in. How did you find them, just random browsing? Many thanks from me by the way.



I've been having a few saddle/comfort issues lately, especially on my turbo & was actually looking for a San Marco Ponza in black, or a Brooks as I know they suit me, for some reason I happened to look at other leather saddles. My first though on these was that they can't be that good for £15, but after searching these saddles saw some good reviews & prices everywhere else were much nearer rrp, so took a punt 
Been tipped off about plenty of bargains on here, so nice to return the favour. Just done an hour & half on the turbo with the Storica, was ok for an hour, but then started with some discomfort  Might take a while to break in? Swapped over to the Mitica on the turbo, ready for tomorrow, so I'll see how that goes. ** had to swap seatpost over for Mitica saddle due to limited space above the saddle rails **


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2019)

Tonight's findings

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reyolds-...124277?hash=item3d85a40635:g:4fcAAOSwESdchr3W

sure this one was for sale last year https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-bicycle/132985741444?hash=item1ef6916084:g:m0QAAOSwES1ch46m oh and it's local to me 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...112419?hash=item23b7f48ba3:g:Z0oAAOSwLgFchP4a

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-Bike/264228514254?hash=item3d853f29ce:g:qgUAAOSwe0tcbo~G

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daccordi...912030?hash=item2155883a9e:g:kxYAAOSwqCJcemUU

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hercules...977932?hash=item3b2d1d7dcc:g:l1gAAOSw24hccTx8

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...207397?hash=item287962c2e5:g:nesAAOSw9ClcbaoF


----------



## Poacher (13 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's findings
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reyolds-...124277?hash=item3d85a40635:g:4fcAAOSwESdchr3W
> 
> ...


Seller of that last one also has a Townsend Triathlon starting at £45. Looks decent, 531.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2019)

Poacher said:


> Seller of that last one also has a Townsend Triathlon starting at £45. Looks decent, 531.



well spotted https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bicycle/173826747312?hash=item2878e1abb0:g:Y9AAAOSwxphccqB2


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2019)

My Storica's arrived - an absolute bargain. It's going onto this (I think):


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I just jumped in and got the endurance saddle in honey. Worse case I will sell them on if I don't get on with them.



Mine arrived via UPS. Very high quality packaging. I initially thought that the rivets had blemishes but it turned out to be maker's marks. Looks great on my Orange Brommie, I'll take it for a test run when the rain and high winds die down


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Mar 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mine arrived via UPS. Very high quality packaging. I initially thought that the rivets had blemishes but it turned out to be maker's marks. Looks great on my Orange Brommie, I'll take it for a test run when the rain and high winds die down


two of mine arrived yesterday I'm guessing the other (ordered separately) should I arrive today. I hadn't realised the mitica was the same as a swallow, I've just taken the swallow off my Equilibrium and replaced it with a b17 because I wasn't getting on with it. However these don't look like they're gonna start sagging anytime soon, and I was struggling to keep mine tight what with my weight and all!
Been doing a bit of digging and it looks like these are made by Gyes in Taiwan, who also made Cardiff and possibly Velo Orange and the Spa Cycles ones too. Opinion seems about as divided as it does with Brooks


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> two of mine arrived yesterday I'm guessing the other (ordered separately) should I arrive today. I hadn't realised the mitica was the same as a swallow, I've just taken the swallow off my Equilibrium and replaced it with a b17 because I wasn't getting on with it. However these don't look like they're gonna start sagging anytime soon, and I was struggling to keep mine tight what with my weight and all!
> Been doing a bit of digging and it looks like these are made by Gyes in Taiwan, who also made Cardiff and possibly Velo Orange and the Spa Cycles ones too. Opinion seems about as divided as it does with Brooks



Just checked mine and it definitely says " Made in Italy " Mine is the " Storica " which is the racing saddle I believe.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2019)

If this goes for the guide price i will eat my hat

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...eb7c2641b7b1e9c67628d0/general-sale-lot-488a/

A nice one for @Tony Raynor https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARTHUR-CAYGILL-BIKE/273752711516?hash=item3fbceee15c:g:A4YAAOSwF8Bcg8SL


----------



## buzzy-beans (16 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> If this goes for the guide price i will eat my hat
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...eb7c2641b7b1e9c67628d0/general-sale-lot-488a/



These auctions can be very strange places indeed with some bonkers prices going down to the hammer!!


----------



## stalagmike (16 Mar 2019)

Not a bargain but just look at shape of it! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173794363073


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Mar 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Not a bargain but just look at shape of it!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173794363073


Lugporn.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

Nice one here 

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XIz-...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## Poacher (17 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice one here
> 
> https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XIz-...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


Slightly suspicious of a seller calling it a "George Butler" when the frame clearly says "Geoffrey Butler"!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2019)

Or even " Stan Butler " if they're getting mixed up with " On the Buses "


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice one here
> 
> https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XIz-...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert



That looks quite nice, although by the looks of it, I would have thought the frame size was a bit smaller than what they are claiming.


----------



## netman (17 Mar 2019)

Nice old Claud in Herts... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Claud-Butler-Bike-Brooks/323740542817?


----------



## Johnsop99 (17 Mar 2019)

Just seen this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264243220332?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 within striking distance of home but know virtually nothing about vintage bikes especially Colnago. Any thoughts? Would it be suitable for a first project?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

Johnsop99 said:


> Just seen this within striking distance of home but know virtually nothing about vintage bikes especially Colnago. Any thoughts? Would it be suitable for a first project?



But is it a Colnago ??


----------



## Johnsop99 (17 Mar 2019)

That's what I was hoping someone might know.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

Johnsop99 said:


> That's what I was hoping someone might know.



Ask for a picture of the bottom bracket underside and any stampings on it 

I would expect the bottom bracket to have Italian threading so ask him to confirm thread type 

This is a Colnago Sport although made under licence for them


----------



## Johnsop99 (17 Mar 2019)

Thanks, I'll make further enquiries


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> Nice old Claud in Herts... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Claud-Butler-Bike-Brooks/323740542817?


They appear to have reversed the back wheel and put a single sprocket on the drive side, but kept the drailleur, so the wheel could be put back to a 5 gear setup with no fuss. Interesting.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2019)

Nice small frame Raleigh in Essex...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...357439?hash=item363e885a7f:g:h9EAAOSwfHdbz0Tt


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2019)

I think this one's previous owner must have legs like a giraffe!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bianchi-...725381?hash=item3b2cdc9a45:g:HQwAAOSwwmBcgm8W

Nice bike though


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2019)

One day 7 hours to go and no bids yet on this £40 start 59cm Viking Clubman.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...176549?hash=item3b2d2fc7e5:g:24kAAOSwG3Zch-I4


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2019)

A Raleigh Winner looking good in Leicester:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...794286?hash=item3b2d48772e:g:3EcAAOSwobJciOd9


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> A Raleigh Winner looking good in Leicester:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...794286?hash=item3b2d48772e:g:3EcAAOSwobJciOd9



ouch


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> ouch


Ouch? You no likee?


----------



## carpenter (18 Mar 2019)

Johnsop99 said:


> That's what I was hoping someone might know.



Looks nice, but second picture the decals look out of alignment (like the seller; I am suspicious).

If you can pick up and get it for £20 or so, it could be a good deal (and fun doing up).


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Ouch? You no likee?



Only very basic machine and for that kind of money i would keep looking


----------



## stalagmike (18 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> One day 7 hours to go and no bids yet on this £40 start 59cm Viking Clubman.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...176549?hash=item3b2d2fc7e5:g:24kAAOSwG3Zch-I4



I like that. Nicely photographed too.


----------



## Poacher (18 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Only very basic machine and for that kind of money i would keep looking


The seller is a bike shop with a shedload of similar nondescript bikes, similarly overpriced, and all tagged with "L'Eroica". No bargains to be had!


----------



## nonowt (18 Mar 2019)

today's spot:

Lugless Claud 

This late 70's RJ Quinn is very nice. 99p start in the Hope Valley.

Late 70's Holdsworth Mistral. Decent (large) size in tidy condition. £69 start in Chesham.

the sun hasn't been kind to this little (once) hot pink George Longstaff tourer but it's still a quality frame, £26 start. Same seller has this Dave Russell tourer/audax, £56 start. In Cheshire

Mystery with a braze-on race tab and some nice Shimano 600 tricolor bits


----------



## midlife (18 Mar 2019)

Like the chrome on the RJ Quinn, might be a bit pitted in places though


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2019)

midlife said:


> Like the chrome on the RJ Quinn, might be a bit pitted in places though



Must have been a stunner when new


----------



## carpenter (18 Mar 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...524652?hash=item2ce762106c:g:mfEAAOSw3g5ccUpP

bit of a state, but those lugs in picture 3 look interesting/remind me of something.


----------



## midlife (18 Mar 2019)

carpenter said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...524652?hash=item2ce762106c:g:mfEAAOSw3g5ccUpP
> 
> bit of a state, but those lugs in picture 3 look interesting/remind me of something.



Capella lugs by Carlton  looks like an early Carlton Ten but could be anything nice Carlton


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Only very basic machine and for that kind of money i would keep looking


Oh I see. I'm not very well up on the different Raleigh models and I've never owned one. I just thought it looked pretty and in good condition.


----------



## davidphilips (19 Mar 2019)

Anyone seen this one? 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/689613921456270/?ref=messenger_banner


----------



## carpenter (19 Mar 2019)

Cheers Midlife - I am sure that you are right. 
I have a Capella lugged Corsa but the "pointy bits" (tangs?) are not as elongated, although now you mention it they do look very similar in other respects.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

Today's finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-fin...452781?hash=item2ac74ebdad:g:2jsAAOSwoSNcfhrj

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Huds...316001?hash=item3d846683e1:g:~58AAOSwmThcdFyB

and i rather like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-5-Vin...808022?hash=item3d860a0296:g:2FEAAOSwBA1ci-ff


----------



## midlife (19 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-fin...452781?hash=item2ac74ebdad:g:2jsAAOSwoSNcfhrj
> 
> ...



Love the drillium seat post on the first one lol


----------



## nonowt (19 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> and I rather like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-5-Vin...808022?hash=item3d860a0296:g:2FEAAOSwBA1ci-ff



That is very nice and AE Oliver is a new one on me. The only reference I could find online was a vintage motorbike forum referring to, "A E Oliver, onetime chief frame maker at the Brough Superior [motorbike] works in Nottingham." Must be the same guy - maybe he briefly branched out into bike frames?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

midlife said:


> Love the drillium seat post on the first one lol



Then you go and stick a lamp bracket on the forks


----------



## buzzy-beans (20 Mar 2019)

I think that @woodbutcher might like this one, but hurry as only a short amount of time left.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-CL...662054?hash=item1ccc6b3426:g:5fAAAOSwGoRciNmN


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> I think that @woodbutcher might like this one, but hurry as only a short amount of time left.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-CL...662054?hash=item1ccc6b3426:g:5fAAAOSwGoRciNmN



Been watching that myself but just that bit small for me


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> I think that @woodbutcher might like this one, but hurry as only a short amount of time left.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-CL...662054?hash=item1ccc6b3426:g:5fAAAOSwGoRciNmN



I’m a fan of mixing components, for example to get the most efficient parts for a certain budget, but it looks like a handful of random stuff was thrown at this frame!


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Mar 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> I’m a fan of mixing components, for example to get the most efficient parts for a certain budget, but it looks like a handful of random stuff was thrown at this frame!


I did see the listing but l dismissed the idea of bidding for it because of the big red letters saying "does not post to France"


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Mar 2019)

I'm surprised that it didn't get a bid. Maybe they will relist it at a lower price?


----------



## nonowt (22 Mar 2019)

Very puzzling C1980 Claud Butler frameset. TT style fastback seat cluster, single gear boss and flat campag corsa dropouts mixed with double fork lamp bosses, rear rack fixing holes and mudguard eyes. Perfect for fast midnight all weather audexing? 22" square with a 99p start.

2 nice 50's framesets in Doncaster: A rare Westland (£50 start) with what looks like original paint and a repainted lugless Claud (£14.50 start).

whatever this little campag loaded machine is, it looks like a bargain for £130 ono.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2019)

Nice Claud There @nonowt


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Mar 2019)

Why is it always the same? The first Claud is too big for me and he's willing to post it, but the second one, which is my size, doesn't post?

Bummer.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Why is it always the same? The first Claud is too big for me and he's willing to post it, but the second one, which is my size, doesn't post?
> 
> Bummer.


Ask the second seller why he won't post ,see if you can twist his arm or if that fails appeal to his sense of fair play to a fellow cyclist and in the last resort be mildly abusive....you won't get the bike but at that point you've nothing to loose


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ask the second seller why he won't post ,see if you can twist his arm or if that fails appeal to his sense of fair play to a fellow cyclist and in the last resort be mildly abusive....you won't get the bike but at that point you've nothing to loose



I wouldn't want the hassle of trying to box up a large awkward shaped object, then having a buyer complain it got damaged in transit either. Just too much bother all round. And if you are only buying a cheap bike, the carriage cost can turn a good bargain into a non-bargain pretty easily.
I've passed over loads of what I consider nice stuff at bargain prices because of the distance to the seller, but if you are patient, something will turn up close by. My last purchase came from someone round the corner from a building I sometimes visit at work. I just arranged a day when I was going there and slung the bike in the back of my van on the way home.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ask the second seller why he won't post ,see if you can twist his arm or if that fails appeal to his sense of fair play to a fellow cyclist and in the last resort be mildly abusive....you won't get the bike but at that point you've nothing to loose


Haha... well that's an option I suppose. I'm sure their local Halfords would give/sell them a box. The last frame I bought came in a box that previously held wheels I think.
Actually, now I look again, the top Claud is advertised as having a 22" seat tube, which would be ok. The length of the head tube makes me doubt that though. It looks more like a 23".


----------



## palinurus (22 Mar 2019)

Nice Alan 'cross bike, Watford (nothing to do with me)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-ALAN-bike/132996154886?hash=item1ef7304606:g:q9MAAOSww35cklKs


----------



## netman (22 Mar 2019)

Another Vitus up... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223457475902


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Actually, now I look again, the top Claud is advertised as having a 22" seat tube, which would be ok. The length of the head tube makes me doubt that though. It looks more like a 23".


Don't forget that the BB height and wheelbase will affect the head tube length for a given frame size. Higher BB = taller head tube. Shorter wheelbase = taller head tube. I've got two supposedly identically sized 700c wheel Raleigh frames, where one has a head tube a good inch taller than the other. There's a small difference in TT length and a substantial difference in BB height, but the seat tube length is identical on both! The frame with the tall head tube could easily be estimated to be over 24" when it isn't.


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Don't forget that the BB height and wheelbase will affect the head tube length for a given frame size. Higher BB = taller head tube. Shorter wheelbase = taller head tube. I've got two supposedly identically sized 700c wheel Raleigh frames, where one has a head tube a good inch taller than the other. There's a small difference in TT length and a substantial difference in BB height, but the seat tube length is identical on both! The frame with the tall head tube could easily be estimated to be over 24" when it isn't.


Very much so, this is my 21" square BJ with a high BB





And my old 21" Longstaff trike with a low bottom bracket.


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Mar 2019)

Oh yes, I hadn't considered that. Thank you both for illuminating me!

(I like that Bob Jackson trackie fossala!)


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Mar 2019)

Me too, thanks for that info. folks . It just goes to show what a dimbo l am since l wasn't aware that BB's varied in height.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Mar 2019)

fossala said:


> Very much so, this is my 21" square BJ with a high BB
> View attachment 458760
> ]



Was it custom spec to avoid the risk of cornering pedal strikes when riding fixed? Doesn't look especially racy overall in geometry terms.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Why is it always the same? The first Claud is too big for me and he's willing to post it, but the second one, which is my size, doesn't post?
> 
> Bummer.



That's always my problems..


----------



## fossala (23 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Was it custom spec to avoid the risk of cornering pedal strikes when riding fixed? Doesn't look especially racy overall in geometry terms.


Not custom geometry. It's a Vigorelli http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/product/vigorelli-track/ but with a custom fork crown, a bunch of extra braze-ons and higher spec tubing. It's one of the fastest handling bikes I've owned.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2019)

Tonight's local to me finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-twin-bike/1334344112

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Clements-bicycle/401731603851

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Road-bike/183740620458

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Mens-bike-26/283426739524


----------



## buzzy-beans (24 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's local to me finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-twin-bike/1334344112



I like that retro-twin-bike, come to think of it, now that I know that my ticker and lungs aren't what they once were a tandem might not be a bad idea just as long as I end up steering it !


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Mar 2019)

Not sure about this but it looks quite nice to me......whats the expert opinion ?https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-CAD...m=173829314643&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## netman (24 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Not sure about this but it looks quite nice to me......whats the expert opinion ?https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-CADRE-VELO-DE-COURSE-vintage-ancien-collection-bici-epoca-racing-bike/173829314643?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=df99d6a129c94590bc9c2cc30e241d89&pid=100033&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=183745382028&itm=173829314643&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042



Think that may be a shop badge - it looks very like a Gitane to me with those Huret honeycomb dropouts...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Not sure about this but it looks quite nice to me......whats the expert opinion ?https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-CADRE-VELO-DE-COURSE-vintage-ancien-collection-bici-epoca-racing-bike/173829314643?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=df99d6a129c94590bc9c2cc30e241d89&pid=100033&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=183745382028&itm=173829314643&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042



If i remember rightly Gitane or somebody else used a similar style rear dropout 
Sure @midlife will be along soon to correct me if needed


----------



## carpenter (24 Mar 2019)

I really like the looks - rear end is fascinating.

Had a quick look and I think that "Granet Pellisier" may have been a bike shop? So frame made for them by someone else?

There is a Motobecane here with same decal:
http://www.velovintageagogo.com/t3073-motobecane-deb-traning-1973-74

I take it that your French is better than mine, because google translate comes up with some very interesting suggestions for the conversations 

Buy it - you know you want to.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Mar 2019)

Its the same frame as the Gitane, by the looks of it - except its slightly nicer with the chroming on the seat & chain stays. It says Condition used, but to me it looks as new.

Very nice.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's local to me finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-twin-bike/1334344112
> 
> ...


Is that Clements what used to be Ernie Clements?

The GT road bike looks good value for £100 Buy it Now

I like the claud too but its too big for me (again).


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Mar 2019)

carpenter said:


> I really like the looks - rear end is fascinating.
> 
> Had a quick look and I think that "Granet Pellisier" may have been a bike shop? So frame made for them by someone else?
> 
> ...


Ive been trying to decide what to sell never mind buy but each time l make my mind up to sell something l cant bring myself to go through with it. Whats wrong with me


----------



## carpenter (24 Mar 2019)

My wife keeps saying (and I know she is right) that I need to sell a bike or two. Trouble is I know which ones I could sell, but I have spent time "caring" for them.
Don't worry, I think that we are all touched with a similar condition


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ive been trying to decide what to sell never mind buy but each time l make my mind up to sell something l cant bring myself to go through with it. Whats wrong with me


You have n+1 disease. Incurable I'm afraid...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Mar 2019)

if you take the major components off, and hang up the frames, you can then claim them to be "spare parts" rather than "bikes". Problem solved!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Is that Clements what used to be Ernie Clements?
> 
> The GT road bike looks good value for £100 Buy it Now
> 
> I like the claud too but its too big for me (again).



It's not a Falcon / Clemants for sure mixed bag and aged parts but aren't we all 

I thought the same re the GT



woodbutcher said:


> Ive been trying to decide what to sell never mind buy but each time l make my mind up to sell something l cant bring myself to go through with it. Whats wrong with me



Just swap them around the storage area and that might be enough to fool her  you could always buy her that Ladies Vitus


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's not a Falcon / Clemants for sure mixed bag and aged parts but aren't we all
> 
> I thought the same re the GT
> 
> ...


Unless of course she says "You'll have to get rid of one of your bikes to make room for it"!


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Mar 2019)

Lets get something absolutely straight......she has horses ....costing squillions l have a few bikes costing peanuts (by comparison) problem, what problem ?


----------



## buzzy-beans (24 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Lets get something absolutely straight......she has horses ....costing squillions l have a few bikes costing peanuts (by comparison) problem, what problem ?



Exactly, four legged friends always come first, well in her eyes they do, I have exactly the same problem !!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2019)

Nice one here 

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XJeI...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert

Clean Magnum https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XJeJ...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

A friend of mine used to have one of these unusual bikes

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paris-Racing-Bike/303107078823?hash=item469296faa7:g:b1MAAOSwVbhchU6U

Here's another more expensive one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paris-Ga...508075?hash=item287826ea2b:g:cZkAAOSwslJcdnTa


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

I am suspicious of this 'Hobbs' frame. Here's the description:
"This is a project for Hobbs enthusiast. It is one of the last frames built (1951) as you can see from the number on the steerer. I intended to bring it back to its former glory, but time and health issues have scuttled that plan. The head badge is a copy of the original. It is not brass and enamel. However it is a good copy (see photo)."

The number on the steerer is 1973. It also has Nervex lugs and the Blue Riband didn't have those. Check this out, it shows a pic of the 1951 Blue Riband lugwork:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/hobbs.html

So... dodgy date, dodgy lugs and dodgy head badge? Nope... I will NOT be bidding on it.

Edit: The top of the seat stays is wrong too.

Further down in that article is a pic of a guy racing in 1949 that was taken by Len Thorpe. He took pictures of me racing in the mid 1960s (the one in my avatar included!).


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> A friend of mine used to have one of these unusual bikes
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paris-Racing-Bike/303107078823?hash=item469296faa7:g:b1MAAOSwVbhchU6U



They're wanting a lot of money for a modernised bike with new bars that change things.

Mind you I'm turning my Carlton Corsa into something similar but in orange and it's not a cheap project.


----------



## nonowt (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> A friend of mine used to have one of these unusual bikes
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paris-Racing-Bike/303107078823?hash=item469296faa7:g:b1MAAOSwVbhchU6U
> 
> ...



Nice, I like the top one - very unusual fork crown.

I've had my eye on this rather nice 25" well spec'd Paris but sadly it's way beyond my budget and probably overpriced for the current market.

my spots:

Scruffy semi-lugless 21"(?) Witcomb, £90 start, Hastings.

Big price drop on this 22" late 70's Ellis Briggs in Notts, £49 start.

Late 1930s Saxon twin tube tandem in Caterham, £75 start or offers.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

DCLane said:


> They're wanting a lot of money for a modernised bike with new bars that change things.
> 
> Mind you I'm turning my Carlton Corsa into something similar but in orange and it's not a cheap project.


I can't remember much about my friend's one, except that it was a pale lilac colour and it had the flat plate at the top of the forks and those fancy lugs. The equipment on it would have been nothing like this one, as it was back in the 1960s. Certainly it didn't have those bars! I did see a couple of other Paris bikes around that time and they were always 'different'...!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Nice, I like the top one - very unusual fork crown.
> 
> I've had my eye on this rather nice 25" well spec'd Paris but sadly it's way beyond my budget and probably overpriced for the current market.
> 
> ...


Of those two I like the Ellis Briggs best. Aren't they a bit small for you, or would the Paris have been too big? You're not Stretch Armstrong are you?


----------



## nonowt (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Of those two I like the Ellis Briggs best. Aren't they a bit small for you, or would the Paris have been too big? You're not Stretch Armstrong are you?


Not Stretch Armstrong: Nonowt Leglong . I could probably squeeze myself onto the Paris but, yep, the others are way too small. It's generally not very convenient being 6'6" (short clothes, door frames induced bruises) but it saves me a fortune in on-a-whim bike purchases.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Big price drop on this 22" late 70's Ellis Briggs in Notts, £49 start.
> 
> Late 1930s Saxon twin tube tandem in Caterham, £75 start or offers.



Is the E B an E B ?

And that Saxon should fly price wise considering how rare they are , strange how the gear levers are mounted for the stroker


----------



## nonowt (26 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Is the E B an E B ?



that did cross my mind. It could just have been resprayed by EB (the paint looks newer than the frame) and re-badged, although I have seen EBs of that period with wrap-over seat clusters. I guess the frame number would give a clue. Should be 4 digits under the BB probably starting with a 5?

The Witcomb looks repainted too, so probably would require further enquiry if anyone was seriously interested.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> Not Stretch Armstrong: Nonowt Leglong . I could probably squeeze myself onto the Paris but, yep, the others are way too small. It's generally not very convenient being 6'6" (short clothes, door frames induced bruises) but it saves me a fortune in on-a-whim bike purchases.


6'6"? Blimey, you're a foot taller than me! The Paris should be no trouble then


----------



## netman (26 Mar 2019)

And a Futural 787... unusual solid paint job if original? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143187365242


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> And a Futural 787... unusual solid paint job if original? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143187365242



Looks a good price shame it's small @woodbutcher


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> And a Futural 787... unusual solid paint job if original? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143187365242


Here's another (higher priced) one from a link on the same page

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=202632905411&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Looks a good price shame it's small @woodbutcher


Wow that is a tiny one but still no reason to neglect it and allow it to be so unloved


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> And a Futural 787... unusual solid paint job if original? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143187365242


Where are the gear changers? On the other Futural they are on the down tube but not on this one (seemingly)


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's another (higher priced) one from a link on the same page
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bike-Vitus-Futural-787-Good-Condition-Size-50-Weight-9-500-Kg/202632905411?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20140122125356&meid=5fb9e954aec94480be2cfc105682ecca&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=7&sd=143187365242&itm=202632905411&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


This seller is nuts some of the other stuff on the site are crazy prices and since its a French site why on earth does it say in large red letters "does not post to france"


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Where are the gear changers? On the other Futural they are on the down tube but not on this one (seemingly)



Looks like they are Shimano sti's---


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Looks like they are Shimano sti's---
> View attachment 459379


Ah yes... thanks!


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Where are the gear changers? On the other Futural they are on the down tube but not on this one (seemingly)


It seems to have been converted to sti despite being unloved !


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This seller is nuts some of the other stuff on the site are crazy prices and since its a French site why on earth does it say in large red letters "does not post to france"


That's very odd. I don't have any red letters at all on my page, but there is a very large white gap between the details and the bottom of the page details.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> It seems to have been converted to sti despite being unloved !


Perhaps it was just 'liked'. A bit.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> That's very odd. I don't have any red letters at all on my page, but there is a very large white gap between the details and the bottom of the page details.


I might message the seller to see what he will or will not do !!


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Perhaps it was just 'liked'. A bit.


me too


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

He's got another Vitus too!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VITUS-DU...m=202575802442&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I might message the seller to see what he will or will not do !!


Now l see another ebay listing and he will post to france for 36 euros. must have been an off day when he made the original listing


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> He's got another Vitus too!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VITUS-DURALINOX-979-AERODYNAMIC-6600-SIMPLEX-MAVIC-SPIDEL-SIZE-56-WEIGHT-8-9-KG/202575802442?_trkparms=aid=444000&algo=SOI.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=20170221122447&meid=518a4785ec1343dea916c590b470ad90&pid=100752&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=202632905411&itm=202575802442&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


Hey this guy is a soulmate ....l will go see him in Calais ....come to think of it he is nearer to the uk than he is to me


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Hey this guy is a soulmate ....l will go see him in Calais ....come to think of it he is nearer to the uk than he is to me



It's not until you live there do you come to realise how big France really is!


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> It's not until you live there do you come to realise how big France really is!


Very true and dramatically differing climates! Thats me in the midi pyrenees (somewhere)
Spring has begun in earnest ....chilly at night and 20-22c in the day.


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Very true and dramatically differing climates! Thats me in the midi pyrenees (somewhere)
> Spring has begun in earnest ....chilly at night and 20-22c in the day.
> 
> View attachment 459463



We used to live in the Dordogne close to the town of Montignac (Lascaux Cave fame) wherewe built and ran our exclusive caravan site and boy oh boy talk about micro climates, our house and the caravan site had a significantly different atmosphere to the far end of our land on the opposite side of the valley! 

As for the size of France, if you told someone living in the UK to go to a hospital that was located 130 miles away they would think you were bonkers, but to the French this distance is almost like suggesting you go to the local town!! The clinic where I had several of my bone opps done at was 138 miles away and I used to go there by taxi all paid for by the state !!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2019)

Todays find

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-grenada-racing-road-bike-23-frame/1334632752 @Illaveago


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Todays find
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-grenada-racing-road-bike-23-frame/1334632752 @Illaveago


Why is it so inexpensive Mr B.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Why is it so inexpensive Mr B.



I can only presume seller doesn't know what they are worth ie about £75 upwards


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2019)

A nice Cliff Pratt frameset here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...089324?hash=item21544a7fec:g:t~cAAOSwCnpcdDFr


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice Cliff Pratt frameset here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...089324?hash=item21544a7fec:g:t~cAAOSwCnpcdDFr



Nicely made, but too much dosh for a frameset considering it's cosmetically scruffy and there are no tubing stickers evident on it. I doubt if it's gas pipe mind you, but I wouldn't be taking any chances at that price.
I saw a far nicer complete early 50's Cliff Pratt 3-speed clubman's machine not long ago listed in London for £130 and that didn't sell. I'd never heard of them until a bloke I see in my local mentioned they were good bikes - whilst querying the provenance of my Raleigh pub bike. He comes from Hull, so his local frame builder as a youngster.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2019)

@SkipdiverJohn agree re price but very nice classy builder .


----------



## nonowt (29 Mar 2019)

3 Ken Birds: A very tidy late 70's  machine and another faster looking one with shot-in seat stays - both 54cm, heavily Campag'd and in Hampshire. The 3rd also about 54cm has a BIN of £150ono and looks a bit Holdsworth-ish to me, West Wickham.

1959? RO Harrison in near Dover. £85 start.

another bit of South London steel. This time a Witcomb - £60 start, Leigh-on-Sea


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> another bit of South London steel.



Was there something in the water I wonder? There seemed to be a disproportionate amount of quality frame building South of the river back in the heyday of clubman's sports bikes. Another very unlikely location, but on the North side, was in the City of London with Hobbs of Barbican, until they got bombed out in the war. Just imagine knocking out brazed & lugged 531 frames in a workshop sat right next door to some multi-billion banking institution now!.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> 3 Ken Birds: A very tidy late 70's  machine and another faster looking one with shot-in seat stays - both 54cm, heavily Campag'd and in Hampshire. The 3rd also about 54cm has a BIN of £150ono and looks a bit Holdsworth-ish to me, West Wickham.
> 
> 1959? RO Harrison in near Dover. £85 start.
> 
> another bit of South London steel. This time a Witcomb - £60 start, Leigh-on-Sea



Well i like the first 2 Birds and the Witcomb just glad they are all too far away


----------



## nonowt (29 Mar 2019)

@SkipdiverJohn It's amazing the volume of builders in London during that period. And you're right, a lot seem to based in South London - maybe as a result of former Holdsworth and CB builders setting up on their own? I wonder how many lightweights were built in London in say, 1953? An interesting project for somebody (i.e. not me!) would be building a custom google map with the sites of all the London (and beyond) classic frame builders former premise's pinned on.


----------



## netman (29 Mar 2019)

nonowt said:


> @SkipdiverJohn It's amazing the volume of builders in London during that period. And you're right, a lot seem to based in South London - maybe as a result of former Holdsworth and CB builders setting up on their own? I wonder how many lightweights were built in London in say, 1953? An interesting project for somebody (i.e. not me!) would be building a custom google map with the sites of all the London (and beyond) classic frame builders former premise's pinned on.



That's a great idea... so a series of pages like this... https://cbfb.home.blog/geoffrey-butler/ and then a front page map with all locations on one map maybe? Looks like I've already started!


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Mar 2019)

My H.E. Green was built in Fulham. 'Doc' Green started as a filer for Claud Butler and then became an apprentice frame builder for A.S. Gillott. In 1952 he opened his own shop at 171 Dawes Road Fulham S.W.6 - so he was building bikes in 1953.


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> That's a great idea... so a series of pages like this... https://cbfb.home.blog/geoffrey-butler/ and then a front page map with all locations on one map maybe? Looks like I've already started!



Brilliant, keep up the good work.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2019)

@netman looks like you might be busy


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Mar 2019)

People tend to forget that London was once an industrial manufacturing city the equal of anywhere in the Midlands or North, and there was a huge pool of metalworking skills that went with it, especially in the immediate years after WW2 when thousands of people who were previously employed making stuff for the war effort would have been looking for a civilian outlet with which to use the knowledge they had gained.


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Mar 2019)

Kelly's Directory might help in identifying all the cycle shops in south London. Or you could go through these to find some of them: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders.html


----------



## netman (30 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Brilliant, keep up the good work.





biggs682 said:


> @netman looks like you might be busy



I've created a new thread for this here 
*Classic British Frame Builders Mapped - New Website*
to save clogging up this one and taking it too far off topic!


----------



## Specialeyes (30 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well i like the first 2 Birds and the Witcomb just glad they are all too far away



That particular Witcomb is currently sat in my garage as that's my eBay auction! 
Still sitting at £60 with a day to go...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> That particular Witcomb is currently sat in my garage as that's my eBay auction!
> Still sitting at £60 with a day to go...



Well i might just have to watch it then a bit more


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2019)

Possible bargain if you've a spare pair of wheels:

Peugeot Premiere minus wheels, collection only from Devon, 99p start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/peugeot-premiere-Complete-Bike-Minus-Wheels/183754443285


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2019)

Nice one for the lady in your life here 

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XKJnLc3Q_htjBm-C/r-e-w-reynolds-bike-bycycle


----------



## DCBassman (1 Apr 2019)

That's a style of frame I like. Might try and find one in the future. If I ever get out of hospital.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> That particular Witcomb is currently sat in my garage as that's my eBay auction!
> Still sitting at £60 with a day to go...



Well it sold , will you be waving good by when it goes



DCBassman said:


> That's a style of frame I like. Might try and find one in the future. If I ever get out of hospital.



A lot of men ride them and i can understand why if you have leg movement issues


----------



## DCLane (3 Apr 2019)

Shameless self-plug of two bikes I've listed:

1970's Dawes Galaxy Tour: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163632265728

2002 Olmo Rigel: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163632260305





and


----------



## nonowt (4 Apr 2019)

ending in just over an hour (11.20) this Olympic (of Nottingham) is very nice. 21" Columbus SLX frame, well spec'd. Currently £100. pick up from Skegness.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> ending in just over an hour (11.20) this Olympic (of Nottingham) is very nice. 21" Columbus SLX frame, well spec'd. Currently £100. pick up from Skegness.



Went for £117.33, some one has picked up a bargain


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Went for £117.33, some one has picked up a bargain



There are some bargains for sure at the moment


----------



## nonowt (5 Apr 2019)

retro-mod'd 60cm Fanini in Northampton. Probably the most boring looking Italian bike you'll ever see (if it is a Fanini) but still looks like it could be a decent everyday ride for it's current £10.

Potential commuter/beater. £5 start for this unbadged mid-70s number in Stoke. I'd be surprised if it wasn't built with 531. Looks to be a decent, if generic, frame under the yellow respray.

This is more like it - a lovely mid 70s 21" Meazzo with suitably Italian Campag Nouvo Record gears, Balilla brakes and a heavy dose of 3TTT. £150 start, Ely.

Finally (despite the Holdsworth era decals) this looks like a referb'd 40s? Maclean. There's K starting frame number on the rear dropouts which, if I've read Classic Lightweights correctly, puts it at 1946/7. 23" frame, currently £10, in Newcastle but will post.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> retro-mod'd 60cm Fanini in Northampton. Probably the most boring looking Italian bike you'll ever see (if it is a Fanini) but still looks like it could be a decent everyday ride for it's current £10.
> 
> Potential commuter/beater. £5 start for this unbadged mid-70s number in Stoke. I'd be surprised if it wasn't built with 531. Looks to be a decent, if generic, frame under the yellow respray.
> 
> ...



The Fanini was on either gumtree for £700 plus if i remember rightly

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-carbon-fulcrum-itm-3ttt-neo-retro/1335316610

The Mezzo looks nice for sure

And the Maclean is nice for sure


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Apr 2019)

That Fanini is only at £10.50 at the moment, with no reserve. I think the seller will be very disappointed if it doesn't go a lot higher, considering his Gumtree asking price!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2019)

Today's finds 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COLUMBUS...382780?hash=item46929b9dfc:g:oRUAAOSwCMRckCFY

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fondries...110856?hash=item2ac0d99308:g:vacAAOSwAmJcMoHC


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2019)

A Nigel Dean in Sheffield for £45 start; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-And-Rare-Nigel-Dean-Racing-Bike/202647785123







And an unknown frame (1950's ?) in West Yorkshire for £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sports-vintage-Mans-road-bike/273797073546






Note that the seatpost bolt is painted over. Given it's been owned for 60 years the seatpost _may not_ move!


----------



## fossala (8 Apr 2019)

Nice Maclean misspelled listing at £21.20 up in Newcastle.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mclean-F...ourer-Bicycle-Private-Courier-50/293035155392


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> Nice Maclean misspelled listing at £21.20 up in Newcastle.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mclean-F...ourer-Bicycle-Private-Courier-50/293035155392



Think @nonowt outed that last week 

But either way nice


----------



## fossala (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Think @nonowt outed that last week
> 
> But either way nice


Don't know how I missed that. I've been keeping my eye on this thread as I'm hunting for a 21" vintage path/track frame to restore.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> Don't know how I missed that. I've been keeping my eye on this thread as I'm hunting for a 21" vintage path/track frame to restore.



You need something like my old 50's Pollard


----------



## fossala (8 Apr 2019)

@biggs682 I'm holding out for something super special, don't know what yet but I'll know when I see it.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You need something like my old 50's Pollard
> 
> View attachment 461506


I am be inviting a whole load of scorn but l dont know but l would like to know the definition of a "path / track" frame


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> @biggs682 I'm holding out for something super special, don't know what yet but I'll know when I see it.



That is so true hence why i have kept the Pollard all these years


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I am be inviting a whole load of scorn but l dont know but l would like to know the definition of a "path / track" frame



You should know by now @woodbutcher we fellow cc ers are always friendly with our answers 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_Racer


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You should know by now @woodbutcher we fellow cc ers are always friendly with our answers
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_Racer


Thanks Mr B. all is explained !!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks Mr B. all is explained !!



If only all questions were that easy to answer


----------



## OldShep (8 Apr 2019)

I can tell you now, after I’ve bought it. 
SMP saddle for £7.50 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173847038228 
It was listed as Selle Italia this model usually sells around 30-40 I’ve 4 of them now.


----------



## buzzy-beans (9 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> Shameless self-plug of two bikes I've listed:
> 
> 1970's Dawes Galaxy Tour: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163632265728
> 
> ...



Well no one else has passed comment but I like both of your offerings DC most especially the Italian machine, however although I am of the same height as you, my 5' 9" is made up with a long body and very short 29" legs !!


----------



## DCLane (10 Apr 2019)

1930's Raleigh Golden Arrow for £100 start in Cumnock (thinks: where the heck is 'Cumnock'?  ): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1930s-Raleigh-Golden-Arrow/254194410055

I think this'll go cheap as it's collection and in the back end of nowhere south of Glasgow.

@biggs682 - want a path racer? This is a 'path racer'. And if it was closer I'd be bidding.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> 1930's Raleigh Golden Arrow for £100 start in Cumnock (thinks: where the heck is 'Cumnock'?  ): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1930s-Raleigh-Golden-Arrow/254194410055
> 
> I think this'll go cheap as it's collection and in the back end of nowhere south of Glasgow.
> 
> ...



It's @fossala who wants one not me


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> 1930's Raleigh Golden Arrow for £100 start in Cumnock (thinks: where the heck is 'Cumnock'?  ): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1930s-Raleigh-Golden-Arrow/254194410055
> 
> I think this'll go cheap as it's collection and in the back end of nowhere south of Glasgow.
> 
> ...


Interesting looking bike but alien to my eyes which are used to seeing the front wheel and the down tube separated by not much more than a "fag paper".


----------



## Chris S (10 Apr 2019)

1970s Raleigh Superbe. Located near Manchester, England. Nothing to do with me.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2019)

Any thoughts on this ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kalkhoff...38d0:g:wgkAAOSw3s5cq6Xk&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2019)

I know nothing about Kalkhoff but it Looks decent enough and might be a hidden gem. Make a low offer and see if he bites?


----------



## netman (10 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> 1930's Raleigh Golden Arrow for £100 start in Cumnock (thinks: where the heck is 'Cumnock'?  ): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1930s-Raleigh-Golden-Arrow/254194410055
> 
> I think this'll go cheap as it's collection and in the back end of nowhere south of Glasgow.
> 
> @biggs682 - want a path racer? This is a 'path racer'. And if it was closer I'd be bidding.



Aw, man - that's almost worth driving from Bournemouth to Scotland for! And none of your usual n+1 encouragement please!! I've already acquired 5 bikes and 2 frames in the last couple of months... I need to stop!


----------



## midlife (10 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts on this ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kalkhoff-Training-1984-Road-Racing-Bike-Vintage-Mavic-Campagnolo/264275048656?hash=item3d880538d0:g:wgkAAOSw3s5cq6Xk&LH_ItemCondition=3000



The hole in the rear dropout behind the axle is typical of a Forged Simplex dropout, usually used on reasonable frames so not a clunker


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2019)

midlife said:


> The hole in the rear dropout behind the axle is typical of a Forged Simplex dropout, usually used on reasonable frames so not a clunker



It has a certain look about it , that i can't put my finger on 
At some point it has been painted black now majority has been removed


----------



## carpenter (11 Apr 2019)

Harry Hall wheels - worth looking at.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2019)

Under the paint job this looks a nice old Raleigh ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-RALEIGH-ALL-STEEL-BIKE-In-GREEN-COLLECTABLE-USABLE-BIKE/323773218356?hash=item4b62633e34:g:XNoAAOSw57xcrery&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A nice old Bsa here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-BSA-Golden-Fifty-Mens-Racing-Bike/173845225851?hash=item2879fba17b:g:RicAAOSwYXVck6t-&LH_ItemCondition=3000

And a bargain https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XK3_...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ame-27-gears-with-many-accessories/1336142466


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2019)

I am in love 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Higgins-...359891?hash=item287b7b2553:g:pysAAOSw8X9cr4C1


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I am in love
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Higgins-...359891?hash=item287b7b2553:g:pysAAOSw8X9cr4C1



So what happens on that trike when you stand up in the traps and give it maximum grunt coming out of a tight left hand bend?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2019)

Cheap and local to me https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XLHf...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Cheap and local to me https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XLHf...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer


Are you buying it?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Are you buying it?



I don't think so


----------



## stalagmike (14 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I don't think so



Nor me. Looks on the small side and I'm banned from making any transfers for now.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Nor me. Looks on the small side and I'm banned from making any transfers for now.



down to you then @Kempstonian


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> down to you then @Kempstonian


I haven't got room for any more! But its so cheap... if it was in Bedford I'd be nipping round to look at it - possibly just for spares and maybe the frame might be a useful project for a home respray.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I haven't got room for any more! But its so cheap... if it was in Bedford I'd be nipping round to look at it - possibly just for spares and maybe the frame might be a useful project for a home respray.



Must admit i did think about it for spares but alas i am trying to down size


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2019)

Wrong size for me but this frame looks interesting. Unusual lugs and rear dropout. I know Ephgrave did a dropout similar to that but this doesn't look to have Ephgrave quality. Anyone got any idea what it might be?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=153444731236&_trksid=p2060778.c100276.m3476


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2019)

Also I found this site which might be useful for reference

http://velobase.com/ListHeadBadges.aspx?SearchID=014293ea-cbc8-4632-907b-f73cb9fbaadc


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2019)

Nice Simoncini here and love the tubing 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...223358?hash=item3d8881f53e:g:lm4AAOSwoutcs1gT

Another Italian here being rather undersold 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pinarell...697578?hash=item41ff09a9aa:g:tKAAAOSwylhcs4bR


----------



## nonowt (15 Apr 2019)

Some nice one here:

70s Harry Quinn track frame. Pick up from Liverpool - ends tomorrow morning. 

'85 Raleigh Competition in Leicester also ends tomorrow 23 1/2". I have one of these. It a great bike, super responsive - I wish my was an inch bigger. Same seller has a nice '87 Raleigh 531c Race but unfortunately the rear stay looks dented.

Tidy wee Mike Kowal in Stourbridge.

Tempted by this 1980 Condor Italia in Chingford but it's probably a bit small and I've got the '76 version. Mine has different lugs, this one looks quite Holdsworth-ish.

This well spec'd Argos badged bike in Trowbridge also look a bit high-end holdsworth-ish. £80 start.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2019)

It's definitely a buyer's market out there, not a seller's..........


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another Italian here being rather undersold
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pinarell...697578?hash=item41ff09a9aa:g:tKAAAOSwylhcs4bR



I am not so sure about this one, it is very plain, even for a low end Pinarello and the lack of any marking on the Bottom bracket shell is odd. 

The Simoncini is nice


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> I am not so sure about this one, it is very plain, even for a low end Pinarello and the lack of any marking on the Bottom bracket shell is odd.
> 
> The Simoncini is nice



Couldn't agree more re Pinarello and yes the Simo is very nice


----------



## fossala (17 Apr 2019)

Does anyone want a Rudge Pathfinder in poor condition? I was taking it apart and while doing so realised the fork is bent. The rest of the frame is fine, comes with wheels. Anyone can have it for postage or collect (Cornwall) for free. I've had it laying round for a while now but an impending house move is making me get my junk in order.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> Does anyone want a Rudge Pathfinder in poor condition? I was taking it apart and while doing so realised the fork is bent. The rest of the frame is fine, comes with wheels. Anyone can have it for postage or collect (Cornwall) for free. I've had it laying round for a while now but an impending house move is making me get my junk in order.


Just to encourage people, take a look at this restored Pathfinder. Its gorgeous!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/31231726@N03/5128946038


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2019)

Couple of local to me 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-peugeot-road-bike-/1337143844

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bike-old-racing-bike/1337017424


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Apr 2019)

The Peugeot is pretty and the Sun looks to be a real bargain! Both nice bikes.


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Couple of local to me
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-peugeot-road-bike-/1337143844



I like that Peugeot and looks like excellent value in that condition.


----------



## netman (17 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Just to encourage people, take a look at this restored Pathfinder. Its gorgeous!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/31231726@N03/5128946038



Aw now, that's below the belt...


----------



## netman (17 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> Does anyone want a Rudge Pathfinder in poor condition? I was taking it apart and while doing so realised the fork is bent. The rest of the frame is fine, comes with wheels. Anyone can have it for postage or collect (Cornwall) for free. I've had it laying round for a while now but an impending house move is making me get my junk in order.



Very kind offer - if you can wait til pay day (week Friday) for the postage money, I'll gladly take you up on it.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Very kind offer - if you can wait til pay day (week Friday) for the postage money, I'll gladly take you up on it.


... and fishy takes the bait! Reel him in now fossala! Hahaha...


----------



## netman (17 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> ... and fishy takes the bait! Reel him in now fossala! Hahaha...



Damn, damn, damn... for my penance if it gets to the front of my project queue, I'll do a thread on the whole process with lots of pics...


----------



## fossala (18 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Very kind offer - if you can wait til pay day (week Friday) for the postage money, I'll gladly take you up on it.


Someone has shown interest, if they don't take it I can hold it back for you. I'll have some pictures up today.


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Apr 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> I like that Peugeot and looks like excellent value in that condition.



531sl or Pro or whatever it was called at the time. Very nice and if I were in Cambridge I’d be ringing his doorbell with a fistful of fivers


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> 531sl or Pro or whatever it was called at the time. Very nice and if I were in Cambridge I’d be ringing his doorbell with a fistful of fivers


 Must admit i am contemplating a drive along the a14


----------



## fossala (18 Apr 2019)

netman said:


> Very kind offer - if you can wait til pay day (week Friday) for the postage money, I'll gladly take you up on it.


The other person interested (@biggs682) has kindly stepped aside for you, let me know if your not interested though as he'll take it if you don't want it.

Pictures of the pathfinder here. https://imgur.com/a/auc6qqO if you look at the fork head on the wheel is pushed to the left, not much but definitely there. I got it in the same condition it's in now, the cotter pin is stuck and I don't have the left crank arm anyway. It was advertised without a size and I thought it looked about right but sadly it's 23" CTT and a 22" TT, I ride a 21 or 21.5"


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2019)

Nice originalish Holdsworth

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...-and-collectables-commencing-at-330-lot-1107/


----------



## netman (18 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> The other person interested (@biggs682) has kindly stepped aside for you, let me know if your not interested though as he'll take it if you don't want it.
> 
> Pictures of the pathfinder here. https://imgur.com/a/auc6qqO if you look at the fork head on the wheel is pushed to the left, not much but definitely there. I got it in the same condition it's in now, the cotter pin is stuck and I don't have the left crank arm anyway. It was advertised without a size and I thought it looked about right but sadly it's 23" CTT and a 22" TT, I ride a 21 or 21.5"



Great, thanks very much to both of you - will PM you soon.


----------



## Chris S (19 Apr 2019)

A Hercules with rod-brakes for £85. Located in Walsall.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...633622?hash=item3b2fc6e216:g:2HgAAOSwb7RcuWxn


----------



## DCLane (19 Apr 2019)

Chris S said:


> A Hercules with rod-brakes for £85. Located in Walsall.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...633622?hash=item3b2fc6e216:g:2HgAAOSwb7RcuWxn



I don't think it's that old, certainly not 1930's. Hercules were importing them with rod brakes a few years ago. My guess is it's about 5-10 years old, just based on a 1930's design. They're still available new.

Think Hindustan Ambassador ...


----------



## Chris S (19 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> I don't think it's that old, certainly not 1930's. Hercules were importing them with rod brakes a few years ago. My guess is it's about 5-10 years old, just based on a 1930's design. They're still available new.
> 
> Think Hindustan Ambassador ...



Good point - it's got a 'Hercules of India' badge on it an a modern Dutch-style rear wheel lock. They probably weren't much more than £85 new.


----------



## buzzy-beans (20 Apr 2019)

I have just spotted this SID MOTTRAM in beautiful condition......... All those years ago in the 1960's I used to compete on one, oh if only I was fit enough to go and buy this gem!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1979-Sid...093983?hash=item3b2faf63df:g:y44AAOSwZVpctNBQ


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> I have just spotted this SID MOTTRAM in beautiful condition......... All those years ago in the 1960's I used to compete on one, oh if only I was fit enough to go and buy this gem!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1979-Sid...093983?hash=item3b2faf63df:g:y44AAOSwZVpctNBQ


That's a nice one! I saw quite a few back in the day. I didn't know the frames were built by Mercian though.

Glad its not in Bedford and so is my bank balance!


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2019)

This is interesting - two bikes for £260 in Blackpool. A nice Holdsworth and a possible Hobbs of Barbican with an awful paint job! I think it might actually be a Hobbs under the hand painted multicolour finish.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Hold...m=233131032357&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## buzzy-beans (21 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> This is interesting - two bikes for £260 in Blackpool. A nice Holdsworth and a possible Hobbs of Barbican with an awful paint job! I think it might actually be a Hobbs under the hand painted multicolour finish.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Holdsworth-Bicycle-And-One-Other/233131032357?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=05cc56cca094441ca44545b9dcfd0e92&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=192891018961&itm=233131032357&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507



How times have changed for the better when you consider how ridiculously large and ugly bike lights used to be!!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> This is interesting - two bikes for £260 in Blackpool. A nice Holdsworth and a possible Hobbs of Barbican with an awful paint job! I think it might actually be a Hobbs under the hand painted multicolour finish.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Holdsworth-Bicycle-And-One-Other/233131032357?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=05cc56cca094441ca44545b9dcfd0e92&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=192891018961&itm=233131032357&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507



These were sold via an auction house a while back as a Hobbs and a n other bike if I remember correctly .


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> How times have changed for the better when you consider how ridiculously large and ugly bike lights used to be!!


Sure have changed! I used to have lights like that on my Carlton (pictured elsewhere on here). I tried a dynamo once but soon took it off again because the drag on the tyre tired me out!


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> These were sold via an auction house a while back as a Hobbs and a n other bike if I remember correctly .


So it was sold as a Hobbs? (the other one presumably being the Holdsworth) The seller here doesn't want to commit himself it seems. It does have a Hobbs look about it to me, and I presume the badge on the head tube must be a Hobbs one. It looks like a metal badge too.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> So it was sold as a Hobbs? (the other one presumably being the Holdsworth) The seller here doesn't want to commit himself it seems. It does have a Hobbs look about it to me, and I presume the badge on the head tube must be a Hobbs one. It looks like a metal badge too.



I can't be sure without finding the original post


----------



## Soltydog (22 Apr 2019)

SWMBO is getting a little more interested in cycling, so if anyone spots a ladies classic road bike suitable for a 5' rider at a reasonable price, please let me know


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

Soltydog said:


> SWMBO is getting a little more interested in cycling, so if anyone spots a ladies classic road bike suitable for a 5' rider at a reasonable price, please let me know


This one maybe?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challeng...030371?hash=item4d922eebe3:g:KKYAAOSwopVcjT2q


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

Or

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-E...912541?hash=item5d8a56f29d:g:1mEAAOSwvC1cuwec


----------



## Soltydog (22 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> This one maybe?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challeng...030371?hash=item4d922eebe3:g:KKYAAOSwopVcjT2q


Bit of a trek down to London, although I can get there for very little cost, it's best part of a day & not sure of sizing on ladies bikes, might be a touch big for a vertically challenged woman?


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Bit of a trek down to London, although I can get there for very little cost, it's best part of a day & not sure of sizing on ladies bikes, might be a touch big for a vertically challenged woman?


Yes, I wasn't sure about that one myself but it is a small frame. I suppose a visit to a cycle shop to sit on a few might tell you what size to go for? The second one looked better for fit though.
You could maybe organise a courier to pick a bike up for you?


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

Keep an eye on Gumtree for your area too, there are some good ones to find on there.


----------



## nonowt (23 Apr 2019)

Be quick! mid-80s 23" Geoffrey Butler in Longfield. £50 start, ends at 15:30 today.

Scruffy 25" 1983 Raleigh Grand Tour, Farnham. Original only sold as a frameset. Might clean up ok. £30 start.

This 22"(?) Lugless (Andy) Thompson/Orbit might be the find of the day. Lovely condition, well spec'd and a £50 start. Newmarket

Obscurity: also looks about 22" T Donaldson cheap and easy project in Luton. Google reveals that Tommy Donaldson built frames at 92-96 Union Street, Lurgan, NI.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2019)

@nonowt a couple of nice ones there for sure

This is one i have been watching locally https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Hall-Racing-Bike/283455006383 but just not sure


----------



## midlife (23 Apr 2019)

Typical smattering of interesting kit on the Harry Hall, chainset is much later though. 3ttt Record long stem is rare nowadays .


----------



## nonowt (23 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @nonowt a couple of nice ones there for sure
> 
> This is one i have been watching locally https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Hall-Racing-Bike/283455006383 but just not sure



That is nice. Lovely fork crown, although looking closely at the last picture it looks like it's been resprayed probably when the cable guides under the bb were added - there are two guides but the rear mech cable run over the bb. Maybe over priced in the current market.

Another one almost as nice as the Thompson. A 22" (again) Woodrup with Les Moss panto'd on the fork crown in Addlestone, Surrey. Currently £19. Could find a Les Moss marque or shop but google reveals there was a Les Moss involved with West Surrey CTC during the 70s-80s - was it possible to get Woodrup to personalise a frame like that?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> That is nice. Lovely fork crown, although looking closely at the last picture it looks like it's been resprayed probably when the cable guides under the bb were added - there are two guides but the rear mech cable run over the bb. Maybe over priced in the current market.
> 
> Another one almost as nice as the Thompson. A 22" (again) Woodrup with Les Moss panto'd on the fork crown in Addlestone, Surrey. Currently £19. Could find a Les Moss marque or shop but google reveals there was a Les Moss involved with West Surrey CTC during the 70s-80s - was it possible to get Woodrup to personalise a frame like that?



Yes re Woodrup as they built loads for shops ie confirmed R.E.W Reynolds of Northampton amongst others


----------



## nonowt (23 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yes re Woodrup as they built loads for shops ie confirmed R.E.W Reynolds of Northampton amongst others


Oops - Typo! Sorry. I meant that I _couldn't_ find reference to a Les Moss shop. Just the reference to a Les Moss cyclist and active ctc member. So it made me wonder if a customer could pay extra to get their name panto'd on the frame?


----------



## midlife (23 Apr 2019)

The short answer is no, BITD I never came across builders panto-ing names on frames. The nearest you got was something stamped on the bottom bracket lol


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> This one maybe?



TBH, this strikes me as a "catalogue bike" with a very basic frame & components. I don't think the start price is especially cheap either considering. Personally, I'd be looking for a classic from a better maker such as Raleigh or Dawes, ideally with a 501 or 531 frame. I've watched some really nice Ladies models go for peanuts. There seems to be less demand for them compared to mens frames.


----------



## nonowt (24 Apr 2019)

@Soltydog 20" Orbit in Hull £110 ono? Or a 653 Ribble (looks a bit small - 19"?) that should clean up, £200 in Cleethorpes?


----------



## stalagmike (24 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> Be quick! mid-80s 23" Geoffrey Butler in Longfield. £50 start, ends at 15:30 today.
> 
> Scruffy 25" 1983 Raleigh Grand Tour, Farnham. Original only sold as a frameset. Might clean up ok. £30 start.
> 
> ...



That Raleigh is just the sort of project I like the look of. Shame I am still working (well not doing much actual work) on my 'free' Holdsworth.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> Oops - Typo! Sorry. I meant that I _couldn't_ find reference to a Les Moss shop. Just the reference to a Les Moss cyclist and active ctc member. So it made me wonder if a customer could pay extra to get their name panto'd on the frame?



Spoke to Kevin sayles at Woodrup and he says they will and have panto'd customer names on fork crowns like that many a time AT A COST
And he also said that the Woodrup was from around 1979


----------



## nonowt (24 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Spoke to Kevin sayles at Woodrup and he says they will and have panto'd customer names on fork crowns like that many a time AT A COST
> And he also said that the Woodrup was from around 1979



ah, that's interesting, thanks for finding that out. I can imagine it would've been a fairly hefty extra cost too.


----------



## nonowt (25 Apr 2019)

23" Holdsworth Neuvo Record in Hastings - ends 19:30 today. This was the top-of-the-range off-the-peg racing frames in the 1982 catalogue. Decent mixed bag of parts too.

23" Witcomb frameset project in Nottingham. Currently £25 but it might be worth asking whether the seatpost is stuck.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (25 Apr 2019)

Good morning,

Its not for me and I am no guru on Holdsworth frames but I was surprised to see the 531ST sticker on the Neuvo Record? 

I would have expected rack/mudguard eyes on anything made out of ST, or was it supposed to be stronger frame for heavier riders? 

I did looked at a few sites and images and didn't find any other references to ST. 

Did they make them out of ST or is it likely to be a respray/renovation?

Bye

Ian


----------



## nonowt (25 Apr 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> I was surprised to see the 531ST sticker on the Neuvo Record?


yeah, that surprised me too but the rest of the frame looks like other Neuvo Records I've seen online. Replacement decal?


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> yeah, that surprised me too but the rest of the frame looks like other Neuvo Records I've seen online. Replacement decal?


Odd isn't it, that all the decals look new? There aren't any scratches or rubbed parts at all as far as I can see.


----------



## nonowt (25 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Odd isn't it, that all the decals look new? There aren't any scratches or rubbed parts at all as far as I can see.


There are chips to the paint work (fork crown, chainstay) and everything about the frame looks right except the Reynolds decal. I guess the wrong decal could've been fitted and slipped through quality control or fitted after market? It was marketed as a race frame so I don't think it will be 531ST.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> There are chips to the paint work (fork crown, chainstay) and everything about the frame looks right except the Reynolds decal. I guess the wrong decal could've been fitted and slipped through quality control or fitted after market? It was marketed as a race frame so I don't think it will be 531ST.


Yeah, I meant no scratches to the decals. I did spot a couple of chips here and there on the paintwork. I guess the decals just stuck lucky in that regard! lol

Maybe they just ran out of the correct 531 decals on the day and substituted for the ones they had in stock?


----------



## DCLane (26 Apr 2019)

BH Vitoria in Holmfirth for £30: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racer-bike-Vitoria/163664761745

Didn't sell a few days ago. However, I've not come across a 958 frame before.


----------



## Chris S (26 Apr 2019)

A rod-braked Raleigh in Birmingham with a starting bid of £30
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...129314?hash=item3b3029ffe2:g:BboAAOSwYthcpNvO


----------



## netman (26 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> BH Vitoria in Holmfirth for £30: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racer-bike-Vitoria/163664761745
> 
> Didn't sell a few says ago. However, I've not come across a 958 frame before.



Nor have Reynolds!  Cheeky attempt to make it look like it though!






Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Technology#Cycle_tubing_development


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

Couple of auction finds 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ction-consisting-of-lots-of-aviation-lot-366/

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...aeb7c2641b7b1e9c67628d0/general-sale-lot-497/

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...t-and-collectables-sale-with-jewellery-lot-2/


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

Another shop closing down https://www.ultimatecycles.co.uk/fi...TpdSvQXUHnmvg0YFzS8pEYMWfzowbW4gSZK9lfuAf0VdE

They have a couple of bikes left over from the Lance Armstrong movie


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another shop closing down https://www.ultimatecycles.co.uk/fi...TpdSvQXUHnmvg0YFzS8pEYMWfzowbW4gSZK9lfuAf0VdE
> 
> They have a couple of bikes left over from the Lance Armstrong movie


If they haven't given up yet, they have 50% off with Closing50.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Apr 2019)

nonowt said:


> Obscurity: also looks about 22" T Donaldson cheap and easy project in Luton. Google reveals that Tommy Donaldson built frames at 92-96 Union Street, Lurgan, NI.


That Donaldson sold for £16.56. What a bargain!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2019)

A project here for the brave hearted https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/264303877909?hash=item3d89bd1f15:g:bBMAAOSw32lcx~5p


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A project here for the brave hearted https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/264303877909?hash=item3d89bd1f15:g:bBMAAOSw32lcx~5p



...and short of leg!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2019)

One for @Spokesmann here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUN-CLAS...672263?hash=item364c7fb6c7:g:rHcAAOSweTlcxiC8


----------



## Kempstonian (1 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A project here for the brave hearted https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/264303877909?hash=item3d89bd1f15:g:bBMAAOSw32lcx~5p


cluck...cluck... cluck...

*backs slowly away...*


----------



## stalagmike (1 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A project here for the brave hearted https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/264303877909?hash=item3d89bd1f15:g:bBMAAOSw32lcx~5p



Oily rag will sort that...


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Oily rag will sort that...



That would be my way as well if it was bigger


----------



## Leaway2 (1 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A project here for the brave hearted https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/264303877909?hash=item3d89bd1f15:g:bBMAAOSw32lcx~5p


Chain looks a bit slack


----------



## nonowt (1 May 2019)

21" Ellis Briggs tourer in Shipley (so it's not toured far). 99p start or £100 BIN

21" Dave Quinn in Lemmington Spa

20" Dave Yates in Newcastle

Lot of lovely chrome on this resprayed 23" Concorde in Guilford. £85 start


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2019)

nonowt said:


> 21" Ellis Briggs tourer in Shipley (so it's not toured far). 99p start or £100 BIN
> 
> 21" Dave Quinn in Lemmington Spa
> 
> ...



3 nice small ones for sure and the Concorde is nice


----------



## Spokesmann (1 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for @Spokesmann here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUN-CLAS...672263?hash=item364c7fb6c7:g:rHcAAOSweTlcxiC8


Bit too gone for me...!


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

What could be a nice Mercian under the hammer https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...neral-household-furniture-and-effects-lot-21/

And a nice Dawes https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ef448a6646f/antique-and-general-sale-lot-394/


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

Is this proper or just make believe ?


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

It looks like a reynolds sticker so should be 531 
@midlife will advise more


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It looks like a reynolds sticker so should be 531
> @midlife will advise more


Maybe this helps


----------



## midlife (2 May 2019)

SB stamped, oversize seat stay caps, scolloped stay ends and correct lugs etc so looks kosher SBDU...


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

midlife said:


> SB stamped, oversize seat stay caps, scolloped stay ends and correct lugs etc so looks kosher SBDU...



There you go ... buy it


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> There you go ... buy it


Bloody hell you can spend my cash quicker than l can


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

midlife said:


> SB stamped, oversize seat stay caps, scolloped stay ends and correct lugs etc so looks kosher SBDU...


I was afraid you'd say that ....its is super and "l would if l could but l can't" as the actress said to the bishop !


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

Sorry but cant help drooling over this !


----------



## midlife (2 May 2019)

That one has chrome.....


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

midlife said:


> That one has chrome.....


This is one third the price of the Raleigh


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

midlife said:


> That one has chrome.....


Its been a long day and l am obviously missing something ...which one has chrome ?


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This is one third the price of the Raleigh
> View attachment 464872
> View attachment 464873
> View attachment 464874



That's nice 



woodbutcher said:


> Its been a long day and l am obviously missing something ...which one has chrome ?



The Raleigh looks to have a chrome drive side lower stay


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

Fake or real ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...AAOSwtxNcxdT4&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I was afraid you'd say that ....its is super and "l would if l could but l can't" as the actress said to the bishop !



Can’t because it’s not for sale, or can’t ‘cause it is daft money?


----------



## netman (2 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Fake or real ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-road-bike/273825345415?hash=item3fc1432f87:g:PIMAAOSwtxNcxdT4&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000



I'm no expert on Italian steeds, but surely not... no panto, decals look wonky in places... ask for a pic of the BB shell - probably doesn't have a clover cutout!


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Fake or real ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-road-bike/273825345415?hash=item3fc1432f87:g:PIMAAOSwtxNcxdT4&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


Fake. The decals have it as a Colnago Super, but the dropouts have holes for a rack, 






which the real McCoy didn't:






- at least according to https://www.steel-vintage.com/blog/2016/11/colnago-super-mexico-nuovo-mexico/


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Can’t because it’s not for sale, or can’t ‘cause it is daft money?


fifteen hundred daft money reasons !


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's nice
> 
> 
> 
> The Raleigh looks to have a chrome drive side lower stay


I looked again at the first photo taken from the drive side and there is no chrome but the second photo from the other side does look a bit like chrome on the stay but l think thats a stick on stay/chain rub protector .


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> fifteen hundred daft money reasons !



Thats Plenty of reasons to say no!

They do turn up from time to time on leboncoin. I just missed a 1976 model over Easter so they are out there if you look carefully and are quick


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for @Spokesmann here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUN-CLAS...672263?hash=item364c7fb6c7:g:rHcAAOSweTlcxiC8


Rust free !


----------



## southcoast (3 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Rust free !



Well at least 99p


----------



## southcoast (3 May 2019)

A bike badged as Dave Wilson, with what looks like Carlton style lugs.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAVE-WILLSON-VINTAGE-ROAD-BIKE-SPARES-OR-REPAIRS-/323789867043


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2019)

southcoast said:


> A bike badged as Dave Wilson, with what looks like Carlton style lugs.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAVE-WILLSON-VINTAGE-ROAD-BIKE-SPARES-OR-REPAIRS-/323789867043


Lovely colour with chromed bits. Funny how the colour of the forks doesn't match the frame !


----------



## southcoast (3 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Lovely colour with chromed bits. Funny how the colour of the forks doesn't match the frame !



Yes hadn’t noticed that, they seem a similar colour to the mudguards.


----------



## Poacher (3 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Lovely colour with chromed bits. Funny how the colour of the forks doesn't match the frame !


Could be a trick of the light? Photographed in a mixture of light and shade.


----------



## stalagmike (3 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What could be a nice Mercian under the hammer https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...neral-household-furniture-and-effects-lot-21/
> 
> And a nice Dawes https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ef448a6646f/antique-and-general-sale-lot-394/



Brown and cream. That Mercian must be from the 70s.


----------



## midlife (3 May 2019)

southcoast said:


> A bike badged as Dave Wilson, with what looks like Carlton style lugs.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAVE-WILLSON-VINTAGE-ROAD-BIKE-SPARES-OR-REPAIRS-/323789867043



yep, Carlton Capella Lugs. Only ever seen one frame built with Capella lugs that wasn't a Carlton and that was an 80's track frame....built with stuff sold off when Carlton closed it's factory.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 May 2019)

Poacher said:


> Could be a trick of the light? Photographed in a mixture of light and shade.


Yes, in the third pic the forks look very much more like the colour of the frame.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2019)

A couple of local facebook finds

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2092282577736646/


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/575161009559569/


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2019)

If anyone is in need a good cleaning project there will be a very nice original BSA Star Rider coming up for auction on Saturday 11th May at Wessex Auction Rooms Chippenham. It can be found on the Saleroom dot com. 
It wont be in the catalogue yet but will be early next week. 
If you bid factor in about a 1/5 th on top for commission .
It's a shame as I have far too many projects !


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

An update ! The catalogue is now online . Starting on lot number 666 there are 2 classic Raleigh gents cycles as well . A nice green one and a black one. I think the estimates were £30 -£40. The BSA is £10-£20 . There is also a ladies cycle and a BMX.


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If anyone is in need a good cleaning project there will be a very nice original BSA Star Rider coming up for auction on Saturday 11th May at Wessex Auction Rooms Chippenham. It can be found on the Saleroom dot com.
> It wont be in the catalogue yet but will be early next week.
> If you bid factor in about a 1/5 th on top for commission .
> It's a shame as I have far too many projects !



I have just been through the brochure for their auction on the 11th May and can't see any bikes at all, are you sure of either the auction house or indeed the date?


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> I have just been through the brochure for their auction on the 11th May and can't see any bikes at all, are you sure of either the auction house or indeed the date?


It was there this morning ! My imagination isn't that vivid to have conjured up those bikes and prices but I will check again .


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> I have just been through the brochure for their auction on the 11th May and can't see any bikes at all, are you sure of either the auction house or indeed the date?


I googled Wessex Auction Rooms Chippenham, the Saleroom. It came up with Antiques, Collectables, Furniture . 11th May 2019 10 am . Lot numbers 666, 667, 668.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 May 2019)

Lot 668 looks to be in very good condition.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Lot 668 looks to be in very good condition.


You found it !


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I googled Wessex Auction Rooms Chippenham, the Saleroom. It came up with Antiques, Collectables, Furniture . 11th May 2019 10 am . Lot numbers 666, 667, 668.



Sorry to have caused you concern, yes found them, the problem was for me was that they don't have them listed as bikes in their catalogue.


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (5 May 2019)

25 inch Carlton with fairly clean chrome forks

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...243361?hash=item2f2598f221:g:mCoAAOSwrmRb4ev9

Piqued me interest partly as I could get a relative to collect.

Not sure whether it may just be gas pipe though and the repaint looks terrible, but it is in my size and I guess it left the factory during the '70's


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You found it !



here is the BSA

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0205/lot-e1cfaf5f-9cd7-41d2-b02b-aa4300c2e420

Which doesn't look that bad in all fairness


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Sorry to have caused you concern, yes found them, the problem was for me was that they don't have them listed as bikes in their catalogue.


No problem. Sometimes I can't seem to find things .


----------



## netman (5 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It was there this morning ! My imagination isn't that vivid to have conjured up those bikes and prices but I will check again .



Can be seen here...


----------



## midlife (5 May 2019)

Ed no-more-lemons said:


> 25 inch Carlton with fairly clean chrome forks
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...243361?hash=item2f2598f221:g:mCoAAOSwrmRb4ev9
> 
> ...



Frame will be 70's Tru Wel so not gas pipe but not Reynolds. The forks don't match as the Carlton would have had a fork crown with sharper edges (Wagner)


----------



## Poacher (6 May 2019)

Interesting Claud Butler SWB tandem - possibly the one used to break the Land's End to London record in 1955? Looks to be in good order. Currently at a bargain £163.99, but likely to increase considerably!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...971112?hash=item1cd06e4228:g:NC8AAOSwKRpczclh


----------



## Kempstonian (6 May 2019)

Poacher said:


> Interesting Claud Butler SWB tandem - possibly the one used to break the Land's End to London record in 1955? Looks to be in good order. Currently at a bargain £163.99, but likely to increase considerably!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...971112?hash=item1cd06e4228:g:NC8AAOSwKRpczclh


Did you read the article about the Lands End to London record? The brothers were so far up on the previous record that they took time out for a 13 minute feed stop - and they still beat the old record by 34 minutes! (13hrs 27min compared to 14hrs 1min)


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 May 2019)

The 'Bay can be a funny old place at times and the classic steel market is all over the place. Noticed a couple of Raleigh MTB listings (or should I say ATB given their age?) that finished today. One was a lugged 531 example from about '89, which admittedly wasn't common on those bikes, and the other looked like a really tidy '95 vintage with a field gate size welded 18-23 frame.
The 531 bike made a creditable but still modest £68, attracting 11 bids, but the 18-23 was shunned by all except a solitary bidder who picked it up for it's £20 start price. Either a London commuter got a very cheap station bike, or someone who actually likes old Raleighs got a super bargain fun ride. Either way it had to be worth £40-50 of anyone's money, especially as it didn't look battered. One-fifth of the cost of the cheapest, nastiest BSO's on the market!


----------



## nonowt (7 May 2019)

today's trawl:

Very gold, big chainring'd, Dave Moulton path/track bike + extras, Northampton. £100 start (w/ unknown reserve)

Lovely late 70s 22" Grandini (aka Youngs) F&F £65 start, London.

Same seller has a nice mid-80s tiny 19 1/2" Condor tourer with a £95 start.

more small machines:
17/20" tidy Orbit tandem in Huddersfield. £99 start @DCLane ?
20" Geoff Wiles beater. £40 Gillingham.
19" Orbit SPX also a bit of beater. 99p start in Maidstone.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2019)

My finds are this more modern than usual Principia https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Principia-Road-Race-Bike-Ali-Frame-made-in-Denmark/163672569618

and this old Bsa https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Tour-of-Britain-Sports-Racing-Bicycle-frame-no-J39675/133038672139


----------



## buzzy-beans (7 May 2019)

nonowt said:


> today's trawl:
> 
> Very gold, big chainring'd, Dave Moulton path/track bike + extras, Northampton. £100 start (w/ unknown reserve)



I see the goon selling that beauty has it described as a mountain bike!!!!!


----------



## netman (8 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My finds are this more modern than usual Principia https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Principia-Road-Race-Bike-Ali-Frame-made-in-Denmark/163672569618



When you're used to looking at vintage steel beauty, that really offends your eyes! Man alloy is ugleee!!


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2019)

This https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Bui...Sw-1Zc0Ujd&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000 got nabbed from under my nose as i was bartering with the seller at local car boot on bank holiday Monday for £60 . Nice clean paintwork , couple of dents on top tube , rear wheel had a slight flat spot , both tyres were past there best and gears needed some attention


----------



## palinurus (9 May 2019)

Softride!


----------



## woodbutcher (9 May 2019)

Beauty may well be in the eye of the beholder but c'mon this thing is stretching credulity to the "N"th degree


----------



## buzzy-beans (9 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> Softride!



Please excuse my ignorance but that is hardly beautiful and can it in any way shape or form be called Vintage or Classic ?


----------



## palinurus (9 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but that is hardly beautiful and can it in any way shape or form be called Vintage or Classic ?



Alright, you asked for it

It says it right there "for collectors and connoisseurs"


----------



## woodbutcher (9 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> Alright, you asked for it
> 
> It says it right there "for collectors and connoisseurs"


Im hardly surprised that the ad.says "does not post to France" ...the seller isn't likely to be killed in the rush of French bidders .


----------



## carpenter (10 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> ........."for collectors and connoisseurs"



Of what?


----------



## buzzy-beans (10 May 2019)

carpenter said:


> Of what?



Gaud awful ugly looking bikes that are of a design which didn't meet with any success!


----------



## stalagmike (10 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Built-Cannondale-R400-Road-Bike/192909553456?hash=item2cea4e2f30:g:8f4AAOSw-1Zc0Ujd&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000 got nabbed from under my nose as i was bartering with the seller at local car boot on bank holiday Monday for £60 . Nice clean paintwork , couple of dents on top tube , rear wheel had a slight flat spot , both tyres were past there best and gears needed some attention


Would be good if the seller had included a photo of the whole bike and not just its stickers! In the description the seller says they inherited it - cheeky B'stard.


----------



## buzzy-beans (10 May 2019)

My memories of my cycling past are filled with everything to do with tens of thousands of miles I rode on my Sid Mottram bikes!

One that needs quite a lot of TLC https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SID-MOTT...311035?hash=item3b303c07fb:g:3RwAAOSw6bNcsJ3N

A quite decent frame https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...030699?hash=item23badefaab:g:oy4AAOSwQVlceySR

And a well kitted out example https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sid-Mott...990561?hash=item287bb28ba1:g:SngAAOSw5LZcjRZS


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Would be good if the seller had included a photo of the whole bike and not just its stickers! In the description the seller says they inherited it - cheeky B'stard.



We rubbed shoulders as he opened his wallet and i walked away thinking to myself there is no way he could ride that as it's a 56cm size at least and he was shorter than me and not being nasty i doubt he could position himself on a road bike anyway .



buzzy-beans said:


> My memories of my cycling past are filled with everything to do with tens of thousands of miles I rode on my Sid Mottram bikes!
> 
> One that needs quite a lot of TLC https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SID-MOTT...311035?hash=item3b303c07fb:g:3RwAAOSw6bNcsJ3N



This one has been tempting me for a while and i don't think it needs an awful lot of work


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Gaud awful ugly looking bikes that are of a design which didn't meet with any success!



It's a lot of dosh to pay for a pair of 26" wheels and a set of transmission parts - because that's all I would ever use off of it. The rest would be heading for the scrap metal pile. What a minger! I can honestly say I would rather ride a freebie skip bike or a 99p special off the 'Bay than swing a leg over that monstrosity.
Recently I read a lengthy thread on the Retrobike Forum which was on about the aesthetic merits of old vs modern bikes, and some comments were made to the effect that cheapo mass-produced older MTB's were not "worthy" whereas the expensive niche retro stuff was. Well, I'll happily take a low budget Universal 26" catalogue bike from the 90's over that thing any day.


----------



## nonowt (10 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This one has been tempting me for a while and i don't think it needs an awful lot of work


I've been watching that one too. As long as there are no nasty surprises a thorough clean and the usual tyres, cables, etc. and it'll be a stunner.

Spotted today: tiny tidy 1950's Hawkes of Stratford. currently £12.50 in Torquay but the seller will post.

There looks to be a decent 50s frame hiding under the crud on this bitsa beater in Leicester.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 May 2019)

nonowt said:


> There looks to be a decent 50s frame hiding under the crud on this bitsa beater in Leicester.



Not sure I'd agree with the vendor's gushing description as "stunning" though. I can see a couple of interesting bits on it, but to me it looks more like the sort of bike that I ride down to the shops or pub on if I want to keep off a bike thief's radar and not attract any attention. I reckon it's already at the limit of it's value with the opening bid and I wouldn't be allowing a mass moth jailbreak from my wallet to buy it......


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2019)

nonowt said:


> I've been watching that one too. As long as there are no nasty surprises a thorough clean and the usual tyres, cables, etc. and it'll be a stunner.
> 
> Spotted today: tiny tidy 1950's Hawkes of Stratford. currently £12.50 in Torquay but the seller will post.
> 
> There looks to be a decent 50s frame hiding under the crud on this bitsa beater in Leicester.



Agree re Mottram 

the Hawkes looks nice just small

And the Bitsa is ok same seller has a Mercian as well


----------



## nonowt (10 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> And the Bitsa is ok same seller has a Mercian as well


. Looks like the sellers has acquired someone's life in cycling. The path/track frameset looks decent too and the job lot has some nice stuff amongst the rust (Chater-Lea chainrings, a nice wheelset, etc)

@SkipdiverJohn agree re price of the bitsa (and that it's not in stunning condition!) but it'd be a decent pub bike.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2019)

Here is another lurker https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XNM6...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert

And another https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XNSS...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## nonowt (10 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Here is another lurker https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XNM6FLsMcRR1TqTK/vintage-bike?utm_campaign=User+Alerts&utm_medium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XNM6...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert

shame about the picture quality - looks interesting though, GB brakes, Webb pedals...


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Would be good if the seller had included a photo of the whole bike and not just its stickers! In the description the seller says they inherited it - cheeky B'stard.





biggs682 said:


> We rubbed shoulders as he opened his wallet and i walked away thinking to myself there is no way he could ride that as it's a 56cm size at least and he was shorter than me and not being nasty i doubt he could position himself on a road bike anyway



My guess from the other things they're selling is that they've been trawling car boot sales looking to pick up items and then sell them on eBay.

The 'inheritance' bit is therefore just a blatant lie and an excuse if it's faulty junk.


----------



## DCLane (11 May 2019)

531-framed Falcon Corsair in West Yorkshire for £40 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bike-Racing/254227954040


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2019)

Today's interesting find with some nice lugwork and internal cabling on top tube 


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/283481447505


----------



## Kempstonian (12 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Today's interesting find with some nice lugwork and internal cabling on top tube
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike/283481447505


An unusual bike. The front & rear rims are different - the back wheel appears to have a dished rim. Also, it is probably my eyes but I can only see four sprockets on the freewheel?

I still like it though but the size seems a little too big and the 'pick up only' location is nowhere near me!


----------



## midlife (12 May 2019)

Interesting frame, looks old but with modernised bits such as the internal routing.


----------



## nonowt (13 May 2019)

Bargain Dura Ace'd 23" Ellis Briggs Favori £100 BIN, Harrogate.


----------



## DCBassman (13 May 2019)

Worth it as a parts source!


----------



## Poacher (13 May 2019)

Neat-looking 22" Dave Yates tourer in Redhill; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Yat...610580?hash=item3d8a9dec94:g:b2UAAOSwTvhc1uco
(Seller seems to have trouble counting 8 sprockets "Running gear is new, Shimano 105; 24 gears, three rings on the front and six on the back;")


----------



## Paulus (14 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Here is another lurker
> And another https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XNSS...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert



Almost worth buying that just for the saddle. Quite a tidy bike.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 May 2019)

Poacher said:


> Neat-looking 22" Dave Yates tourer in Redhill; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Yat...610580?hash=item3d8a9dec94:g:b2UAAOSwTvhc1uco
> (Seller seems to have trouble counting 8 sprockets "Running gear is new, Shimano 105; 24 gears, three rings on the front and six on the back;")


lol... A typo methinks. There is actually eight sprockets (you can count them in the eighth photo).


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

Nice Garmin included in this one  https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XNml...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

Another nice retro ride https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Royal-En...c023c19:g:DBwAAOSwtxdc2uh3&LH_ItemCondition=4

And a nice frame https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tildesle...c026912:g:rh0AAOSwQTBc2wQl&LH_ItemCondition=4


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2019)

A nice small (21.5") Dawes Atlantis frame for a Buy it Now of £39.99 + £8.50 delivery:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=254213939530&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## nonowt (16 May 2019)

big un's:

24" Ward Cycles (new one on me) in Scunthorpe.

24" Holdsworth, looks like a late 70's Professional or a shop build. Nice chrome folks and fork-ends. Newport, Wales.

25" Roy Thame in Surbiton.

NOT Big:

22" Higgins Ultralite in Market Haborough.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2019)

nonowt said:


> NOT Big:
> 
> 22" Higgins Ultralite in Market Haborough.



Been looking at this and have had some contact with seller but can't make my mind where i value it £ wise


----------



## nonowt (16 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Been looking at this and have had some contact with seller but can't make my mind where i value it £ wise


It's very nice but in today's market it's hard to say. If it was a nailed on keeper then 200+ but if not I'd be worried about reselling it.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2019)

nonowt said:


> It's very nice but in today's market it's hard to say. If it was a nailed on keeper then 200+ but if not I'd be worried about reselling it.



5 mins to go and £155 
I agree i have a limit in my mind which i will stick to 
A few years ago i reckon that would be a 4 - 500 pound bike


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2019)

Finished at £205 for a Higgins ultralite moving on this has been https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dave-Moulton-Vintage-bicycle/233229135781 relisted and looks as attractive


----------



## midlife (16 May 2019)

Like that Moulton, Galli gold brakes, drilled chain and TT style single ring. Pics are terrible but looks like a track rear dropout with hanger. My sort of era lol


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2019)

midlife said:


> Like that Moulton, Galli gold brakes, drilled chain and TT style single ring. Pics are terrible but looks like a track rear dropout with hanger. My sort of era lol



It's a nice looking bike shame the seller won't let me view it for what ever reason


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's a nice looking bike shame the seller won't let me view it for what ever reason


Looks like a nice bike but that would make me suspicious tbh. Strange that he has a Buy it Now price but started the auction way lower at £100, which doesn't meet his reserve. Reserve prices annoy me. Why not start the auction at, or just under, the reserve price? So much simpler.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Looks like a nice bike but that would make me suspicious tbh. Strange that he has a Buy it Now price but started the auction way lower at £100, which doesn't meet his reserve. Reserve prices annoy me. Why not start the auction at, or just under, the reserve price? So much simpler.



It sold last week and has been relisted


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It sold last week and has been relisted


More suspicious now. There HAS to be something wrong with it I think, to make the buyer pull out.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2019)

Odd that a track bike has the brake on the back wheel instead of the usual front. The tubular tyres are shot (all three), no bar tape and one toeclip is missing from the right side pedal - but I can't see anything wrong with the frame. Love the gentle curve of the forks!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Been looking at this and have had some contact with seller but can't make my mind where i value it £ wise



Looks rather expensive to my eyes for something with only one gear, one brake and ratty cosmetics.. Not exactly what you'd call fully loaded is it? I appreciate it's minimalist & simple for a reason, but I don't see any justification why a SS/fixed gear bike with bugger all components on the frame apart from wheels and cranks, should be considered more valuable than something with a full range of gearing. Less should mean less, not less is more!


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> More suspicious now. There HAS to be something wrong with it I think, to make the buyer pull out.


I was expecting to see a Moulton called Dave !


----------



## midlife (18 May 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Looks rather expensive to my eyes for something with only one gear, one brake and ratty cosmetics.. Not exactly what you'd call fully loaded is it? I appreciate it's minimalist & simple for a reason, but I don't see any justification why a SS/fixed gear bike with bugger all components on the frame apart from wheels and cranks, should be considered more valuable than something with a full range of gearing. Less should mean less, not less is more!



Its that price because its a Dave Moulton.


----------



## southcoast (18 May 2019)

midlife said:


> Its that price because its a Dave Moulton.



Yes indeed, he has an interesting bike blog that’s worth a look.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

Be quick for this one 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153485713878


----------



## buzzy-beans (19 May 2019)

Toooooo big for me by a massive margin but otherwise this takes my fancy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ITALIAN-...651264?hash=item443b98e240:g:zyAAAOSwCm9cuxU6

And this one simply exudes beauty

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Italian-...112195?hash=item2158d28443:g:m-4AAOSwMvtZV38F

This one is relisted but surely must be worth watching

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1988-Ros...481453?hash=item2ceaf4eead:g:5fkAAOSwU~Bc1rtR


----------



## buzzy-beans (21 May 2019)

Here's a rather nice Alan Shorter which is in need of some TLC

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alan-Sho...010677?hash=item4695af6575:g:-mcAAOSw2zZcxDYr

And here's a Shorter fixie in beautiful condition

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shorter-...466200?hash=item287c802ad8:g:J9IAAOSw5e5cdmx1


----------



## southcoast (21 May 2019)

Old Falcon Jersey, if someone is looking for one. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...286873?hash=item5929e9f159:g:jMEAAOSwa-1c3Q0Z


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2019)

Seen this today, seems quite tidy. Dawes Windsor c1970's

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-Da...750114?hash=item3fc303dda2:g:p9kAAOSwxwpc4YFO

And this Dawes Diploma from the 80's

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Di...409825?hash=item1cd14a9361:g:-rkAAOSwxmhc2GF3


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2019)

And another Galaxy, early mid eighties.---

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Di...349512?hash=item3fc2746c88:g:idwAAOSw3LZc0GLo


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2019)

This seems a bit expensive but interesting---A Peugeot Helium
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...444363?hash=item41fe3f6f4b:g:C5sAAOSwnypcoy7K


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2019)

1970's ladies Raleigh Cameo for £25 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...ycle-bicycle-with-rack-and-stand/202686230377


----------



## nonowt (24 May 2019)

Scruffy Raleigh 21" (?) Quandra in Doncaster ending at lunchtime today currently £31. should clean up well.

Also scruffy and ending at lunchtime: 25" Orbit Gold Medal tourer currently £12! in Kettering.

Final lunchtime finisher: 20" Flying Scot in South Shields. Looks like one of the '80s Dave Yates built ones. Currently £35!

This nice looking 22" Rory O'Brien badged lugless machine failed to sell for £100 and is now back with an £85 start. Although there are a few odd things about it: huge clearances with no mudguard eyelets, internal brake cabling with band-on shifters, slack angles for a racey frame...

Bags of character in this rare 5 speed Southern Cross. Just needs new bars and rear Mafac brake. Spec'd with a TA Crankset, Crane rear mech (Dura Ace shifter?), Nice large flange Campag hubs... £195ono Cranfield - isn't that in @biggs682 country?


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

nonowt said:


> Also scruffy and ending at lunchtime: 25" Orbit Gold Medal tourer currently £12! in Kettering.
> 
> Final lunchtime finisher: 20" Flying Scot in South Shields. Looks like one of the '80s Dave Yates built ones. Currently £35!
> 
> ...



The big Orbit is an ideal big bike for 6ft plus riders
The Flying Scott is too far away but nice
The Rory is a strange mix for sure , calipers fitted look older than rest of bits to me
And Southern Cross is on my watching list as like you said fairly local , just feels it's a bit pricey but saying that very nice looks like chrome on the forks is tarnished a bit


----------



## midlife (24 May 2019)

Front wheel on that O'Brien looks like a 650b?


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

midlife said:


> Front wheel on that O'Brien looks like a 650b?



That would make sense re clearence

Is this really a Dave Russel ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...d88d:g:0YYAAOSwSXxc3XKO&LH_ItemCondition=7000


----------



## midlife (24 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That would make sense re clearence
> 
> Is this really a Dave Russel ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Dave-Russel-Racer-bicycle-Road-for-Parts-Spares-Repair-Broken-Slough/303156877453?hash=item46958ed88d:g:0YYAAOSwSXxc3XKO&LH_ItemCondition=7000



nope, its a pre Crespera lugs Raleigh / Carlton.....


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

midlife said:


> nope, its a pre Crespera lugs Raleigh / Carlton.....



That's where my thoughts were heading as well


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

Nice tandem project here 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/325941748318065/
looks like a swb Claud Butler

A nice old Carlton? https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...-antiques-collectibles-household-it-o-lot-73/

Been in touch with the Rory O Brien and he reckons wheels are 700's


----------



## midlife (24 May 2019)

All chrome with Capella lugs is a Carlton Constellation? Rare


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

midlife said:


> All chrome with Capella lugs is a Carlton Constellation? Rare



And not too far away from @Spokesmann either


----------



## buzzy-beans (25 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice tandem project here
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/325941748318065/
> looks like a swb Claud Butler




I can never understand why a seller doesn't make the asking price clear to see !! But a nice looking tandem.


----------



## Aravis (26 May 2019)

I'm not sure if this will appeal to anyone, but worth a tenner?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Eva...006299?hash=item3d8bb69edb:g:BFQAAOSw7Ehc4X72







For some reason the seller has put it on a one day listing. He has a few others but this is the one that took my eye. I'm unable to drive at the moment due to illness (or cycle for that matter) so I'll have to pass.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 May 2019)

Aravis said:


> I'm not sure if this will appeal to anyone, but worth a tenner?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Eva...006299?hash=item3d8bb69edb:g:BFQAAOSw7Ehc4X72
> 
> ...


Worth a punt. Its only down the road from me, although I suspect its in one of the villages around Dunstable as it seems to be at a stable.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Worth a punt. Its only down the road from me, although I suspect its in one of the villages around Dunstable as it seems to be at a stable.



Deffo worth a punt it was listed last week at £100 but no bids


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2019)

This didn't sell at £40 but seems good value, with a £35 b-i-n: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Touriste-Ladies-Bike/293103422394






And yes, swmbo would suit it. But would probably kill me for suggesting a road bike for her.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Deffo worth a punt it was listed last week at £100 but no bids


I'm annoyed. I put in the start price and was outbid, so I meant to go back with a higher bid later... but I fell asleep and missed the end of the auction!

Not all bad news though. I picked up the Falcon for .99p! The Peugeot didn't gte a bid (£5 start) so I've just messaged the seller to say I'll have that one as well if they like.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 May 2019)

lol... he says he might have found a home for the Peugeot but 'we can talk about it when I get there' 

I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 May 2019)

To my untrained eyes this Peugeot is gorgeous!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...236636?hash=item261da6eedc:g:EDsAAOSw13Zc4XiD


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2019)

Well I went and collected my 99p Falcon this morning and came back with the Peugeot as well 

Here's a few pics I took. The Falcon:









The Peugeot:















As you can see the Peugeot has odd cranks and the paintwork (a nice metallic pale mint green) has some strange black marks. I'm wondering if the previous owner, the seller's late uncle, might have used some rust treatment or something? Anyway the frame doesn't have any bad rust but there is a lot of degunking to be done! It looks to be a 23" and so is the Falcon. Just about maximum size for me!

I'll put more details later on another thread, once I start sorting these two bikes out. I won't tell you the price but suffice to say Dick Turpin would have been proud of me! Haha  <---- (nearest I could get to a bandit emoji!)


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> To my untrained eyes this Peugeot is gorgeous!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...236636?hash=item261da6eedc:g:EDsAAOSw13Zc4XiD


Nothing wrong with your eyes mate - it IS gorgeous!


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Nothing wrong with your eyes mate - it IS gorgeous!





buzzy-beans said:


> To my untrained eyes this Peugeot is gorgeous!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...236636?hash=item261da6eedc:g:EDsAAOSw13Zc4XiD



A lovely bike except for the saddle which has seen better days.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2019)

Today's finds https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-RE...847974?hash=item3d8bf13d66:g:H1EAAOSwY8Fc7Xb5

@Illaveago look away now https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Racing-Bike/133063773415?hash=item1efb380ce7:g:HqsAAOSw3Z1c6XHP


----------



## midlife (29 May 2019)

Is that some sort of Rattray / Flying Scott (apologies for the spelling)


----------



## Cycleops (29 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> To my untrained eyes this Peugeot is gorgeous!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...236636?hash=item261da6eedc:g:EDsAAOSw13Zc4XiD





Kempstonian said:


> Nothing wrong with your eyes mate - it IS gorgeous!


But way overpriced.


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 May 2019)

Cycleops said:


> But way overpriced.



I fear that you are correct, I say fear as I will probably be moving on my PY10 in a month or so and prices look a bit soft


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

midlife said:


> Is that some sort of Rattray / Flying Scott (apologies for the spelling)


Yes it looks like an early one going by the badge . Rattrays , Murray Street, Glasgow .


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 May 2019)

Cycleops said:


> But way overpriced.



The price being asked is a very subjective matter as surely if it is the bike you want and you are willing to pay the price then on the day you paid for it, it was exactly what you wanted.
It's very much the same with modern classic cars and motorbikes, as an example, for instance, you can see some Ford Capri or Cortina models going for totally bonkers prices, you can then turn the page and see another in equally superb condition for a fraction of the price!


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 May 2019)

Might this Campag fully equipped beauty tickle anyones fancy?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-Moser-...719676?hash=item287df23efc:g:nWQAAOSwuzFcywUH


----------



## roadrash (30 May 2019)

@buzzy-beans nice bike but £100 for postage


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Might this Campag fully equipped beauty tickle anyones fancy?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-Moser-...719676?hash=item287df23efc:g:nWQAAOSwuzFcywUH



Better pictures would help


----------



## Cycleops (30 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> The price being asked is a very subjective matter as surely if it is the bike you want and you are willing to pay the price then on the day you paid for it, it was exactly what you wanted.
> It's very much the same with modern classic cars and motorbikes, as an example, for instance, you can see some Ford Capri or Cortina models going for totally bonkers prices, you can then turn the page and see another in equally superb condition for a fraction of the price!


Don't know about old Ford motors but I know vintage bike buyers are a canny lot and don't like paying over the odds.
Admittedly in nice condition but Its only a Peugeot produced in their thousands. If I was in the market for a vintage bike at that sort of price I'd want something a bit more exotic. I'd rather go for that Moser you quoted above for a bit more which incidentally hasn't had a bid with an hour to go.
But 'chacun a son gout' as @woodbutcher might say.
And while we're on about Italian exotica there's a very nice piece for sale on here;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/raphael-geminiani-refurbished-for-sale.249691/


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Better pictures would help



The bloke obviously doesn't use ebay as he had it incorrectly listed and as for that totally mad postal price, but with only a few minutes to go now it has reached £450 and climbing.

Sorry, my mistake his starting price was £450 and there hadn't been any bidding which was entirely his faut as he didn't have it listed as a bike!


----------



## DCBassman (30 May 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> The bloke obviously doesn't use eBay as he had it incorrectly listed and as for that totally mad postal price, but with only a few minutes to go now it has reached £450 and climbing.


Unsold, didn't climb anywhere! Or, we're looking at different bikes...


----------



## Cycleops (30 May 2019)

That's right. Unsold.


----------



## BalkanExpress (30 May 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Don't know about old Ford motors but I know vintage bike buyers are a canny lot and don't like paying over the odds.
> Admittedly in nice condition but Its only a Peugeot produced in their thousands. If I was in the market for a vintage bike at that sort of price I'd want something a bit more exotic. I'd rather go for that Moser you quoted above for a bit more which incidentally hasn't had a bid with an hour to go.
> But 'chacun a son gout' as @woodbutcher might say.
> And while we're on about Italian exotica there's a very nice piece for sale on here;
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/raphael-geminiani-refurbished-for-sale.249691/



But it is an exotic Peugeot! 531 all tubes and fork and, I think, hand built in the Peugeot equivalent of Raleigh’s SBDU. You are right though, because they made so many bikes, they lack the sense of exclusivity.


----------



## Paulus (30 May 2019)

The Dawes looks ripe for restoration, a few bits need sourcing though.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> The Dawes looks ripe for restoration, a few bits need sourcing though.



I would quite happily use as is once i had checked it over


----------



## nonowt (31 May 2019)

Nice box-lining on this 1950s? 23" Walvale in Esher, Surrey.

Keeping it Merseyside with this 50s looking 22" Soans. Martock, Summerset.

Ending today: 23" 1953 Lugless Claud Butler track/path racer Brightlingsea, Essex.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2019)

I would quite happily take 



nonowt said:


> Nice box-lining on this 1950s? 23" Walvale in Esher, Surrey.
> 
> Keeping it Merseyside with this 50s looking 22" Soans. Martock, Summerset.



All we need is @Bill Soens is to come along and voice his opinions on that Soens


----------



## nonowt (4 Jun 2019)

Two small Daves: a Russell and a Marsh. Russell is a mid 70s TT-ish number in Hereford and the Marsh has a 753 frameset is in Enfield.

The is a weird listing: a collection of tatty classic frames in a lunar landscape. Including two Roberts (track and Lo-pro), a Pinarello and a Carlton (chrome track). 99p start in New Milton.

Can't remember if I've listed this before: '50s looking 23" HV Powell project. Needs a quite a bit of work but the paint looks like it should clear up. £20, Redditch.


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> Two small Daves: a Russell and a Marsh. Russell is a mid 70s TT-ish number in Hereford and the Marsh has a 753 frameset is in Enfield.
> 
> The is a weird listing: a collection of tatty classic frames in a lunar landscape. Including two Roberts (track and Lo-pro), a Pinarello and a Carlton (chrome track). 99p start in New Milton.
> 
> Can't remember if I've listed this before: '50s looking 23" HV Powell project. Needs a quite a bit of work but the paint looks like it should clear up. £20, Redditch.


Lot of nice metal on display, although a bit ratty. The Carlton is a Flyer Track frame


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> Can't remember if I've listed this before: '50s looking 23" HV Powell project. Needs a quite a bit of work but the paint looks like it should clear up. £20, Redditch.



I like the look of that H V Powell and it would be an easy project at a very good price , mmmm i am heading Worcester way soon


----------



## buzzy-beans (5 Jun 2019)

Another nice Cougar for a certain gent in Northamptonshire to feast his eyes on.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cougar-R...738017?hash=item46963490a1:g:b1IAAOSwpvBc6qBW


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Another nice Cougar for a certain gent in Northamptonshire to feast his eyes on.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cougar-R...738017?hash=item46963490a1:g:b1IAAOSwpvBc6qBW



Nah thanks


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2019)

Today's finds 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/denton-road-bike-531-reynolds-steel/1342173571

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...d-bike-reynolds-531-brooks-bargain/1342105973


----------



## nonowt (6 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/denton-road-bike-531-reynolds-steel/1342173571



That Denton is very nice. I'm sure the Grubb has been for sale before- charming but probably overpriced.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> That Denton is very nice. I'm sure the Grubb has been for sale before- charming but probably overpriced.



Both tad pricey in all fairness


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2019)

Nice old R.E.W Reynolds under the hammer in Tewksbury 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...46f/antiques-collectables-and-general-lot-13/

where is @Illaveago when you need him


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

A Hercules Balmoral, based on the Wirral
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hercules...917504?hash=item3b32c62780:g:5rcAAOSwp-9c-AoM


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

Listed as a c1955 Carlton Super Coureur, Based in Ormskirk
It has a rod operated front mech.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C-1955-C...214318?hash=item443da8462e:g:nOAAAOSwgaNc3djw


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

A nice Freddie Grubb based in Bideford

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...350959?hash=item443e5234af:g:fd0AAOSw0Vhc6rMx


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

An interesting Bates, Apparently from a 1990's frame never built up. I have not seen front forks that shape, but was/is a Bates speciality. Lovely lug work as well. A bit pricey though.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=2636885892455461db1e33834849a00899f7fe1a2589


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> A nice Freddie Grubb based in Bideford
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...350959?hash=item443e5234af:g:fd0AAOSw0Vhc6rMx



I like that but not the price


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I like that but not the price


Might be worth an offer though.


----------



## nonowt (7 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I like that but not the price


argee it's too much for what looks like a Holdworth Grubb but the Chater Lea pedals and the Harden hubs are worth a few quid. Probably still not enough to justify the price.

Here's a very nice Colombia of Worksop Lo-pro for those with good flexablity


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> An interesting Bates, Apparently from a 1990's frame never built up. I have not seen front forks that shape, but was/is a Bates speciality. Lovely lug work as well. A bit pricey though.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Steel-Bates-Bicycle-Reynolds-531-Cantiflex-Campagnolo-Mafac-Royce-NOS/263688589245?hash=item3d65108fbd&enc=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&checksum=2636885892455461db1e33834849a00899f7fe1a2589


Are they serious !!!


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Are they serious !!!


Supposedly


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2019)

Anyone fancy becoming my race sponsor  : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223254857666?ul_noapp=true


----------



## buzzy-beans (7 Jun 2019)

DCLane said:


> Anyone fancy becoming my race sponsor



Christ that ugly duckling makes even the worst carbon monstrosities look like beauty queens!


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> argee it's too much for what looks like a Holdworth Grubb but the Chater Lea pedals and the Harden hubs are worth a few quid. Probably still not enough to justify the price.
> 
> Here's a very nice Colombia of Worksop Lo-pro for those with good flexablity



Never seen one of those before. Lugless 753 to boot


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

DCLane said:


> Anyone fancy becoming my race sponsor  : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223254857666?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 469791


That would test the suppleness of your back muscles


----------



## derrick (7 Jun 2019)

Here could be a bargain.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sidi-Carbon-Road-Cycling-Shoes-White-silver-EU43/323824041528


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2019)

And for something completely different 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ques-collectables-militaria-paintings-lot-18/

And a newer Coppi 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...age-whisky-and-champagnes-20thcentu-lot-1277/


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2019)

A cheap London Galaxy 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...340591?hash=item1cd2c6fd2f:g:zxgAAOSw4mxc-qaI


----------



## buzzy-beans (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> And a newer Coppi
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...age-whisky-and-champagnes-20thcentu-lot-1277/



Shame they don't ever give any information such as frame size.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A cheap London Galaxy
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...340591?hash=item1cd2c6fd2f:g:zxgAAOSw4mxc-qaI



London is a big place though, it might help if they stated which postcode district! Seller also has very poor recent feedback which doesn't exactly inspire confidence in a deal going smoothly. I'd be very wary of this listing personally.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> And for something completely different
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ques-collectables-militaria-paintings-lot-18/
> 
> ...


The hammer fell at £110 and £40 respectively!


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jun 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> London is a big place though, it might help if they stated which postcode district! Seller also has very poor recent feedback which doesn't exactly inspire confidence in a deal going smoothly. I'd be very wary of this listing personally.


His claim to have found it in a skip don't convince me. It looks to be a functioning bike, so if it was no longer needed wouldn't the previous owner just give it away or donate it to charity?


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2019)

Love the description …" I know my bikes"...……. yeah we can tell...……...not


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jun 2019)

There also seem to be a few new parts on that bike. Look at the head on shot. The bar tape has no wear at all and the levers look new, as do the gear change levers and the hanger where the front brake cable goes through (maybe the bars too but its hard to tell).


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jun 2019)

Here's an interesting one in Dronfield, Derbyshire and from a local maker I've not come across before, MB. Bit pricey (BIN £257) but looks to have 653 tube set which is unusual. I understand it's 653 main tubes are 531 which has been drawn thinner with 753 stays. Bike is in very nice original condition:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233211454791


----------



## DCLane (9 Jun 2019)

Anyone come across Borngen before? Resprayed with Columbus tubing and in W. Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Borngen-...rame-And-Forks-Retro-Racing-Bike/303182662408


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jun 2019)

Never heard of it but looks very nice.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Never heard of it but looks very nice.



Also looks too small for it's rider. Short wheelbase, small frame, extra long stem. Weight distribution would be front-heavy I'd imagine. Wouldn't fancy flying down a hill on it I know that much!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2019)

DCLane said:


> Anyone come across Borngen before? Resprayed with Columbus tubing and in W. Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Borngen-...rame-And-Forks-Retro-Racing-Bike/303182662408
> 
> View attachment 470070



New on me but I like it


----------



## Poacher (9 Jun 2019)

DCLane said:


> Anyone come across Borngen before? Resprayed with Columbus tubing and in W. Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Borngen-...rame-And-Forks-Retro-Racing-Bike/303182662408
> 
> View attachment 470070


Decidely iffy. Why are there fork threads showing above the top of the headset? Replacement forks not cut to size? The top of the headset wouldn't normally have an inside diameter even to allow the fork to pass through, surely? So what's going on there?


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jun 2019)

Here's a nice Condor with Campagnolo fittings in Walthamstow. Bidding is at £112 at the moment with about six hours to go.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Condor-Road-Racing-Reynolds-531-Steel-Blue-Bike-Campagnolo/123784696317?_trkparms=aid=888008&algo=DISC.CARDS&ao=1&asc=20131227121020&meid=5c8b4bdf679b429e8d0cd5109a5b16fc&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&mehot=pp&sd=233211454791&itm=123784696317&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> Decidely iffy. Why are there fork threads showing above the top of the headset? Replacement forks not cut to size? The top of the headset wouldn't normally have an inside diameter even to allow the fork to pass through, surely? So what's going on there?


It could be that there was a spacer in there before refurbishment. Maybe he lost it? Whoever thinks of buying it should ask him about that.

Looks a nice bike though. He has a reserve of £200 on it, so why didn't he start the bidding at that (or just below it)?

Edit: btw I think it might be German, going by the lettering on the headbadge (maybe Swiss or Austrian).


----------



## Poacher (9 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's a nice Condor with Campagnolo fittings in Walthamstow. Bidding is at £112 at the moment with about six hours to go.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Condor-Road-Racing-Reynolds-531-Steel-Blue-Bike-Campagnolo/123784696317?_trkparms=aid=888008&algo=DISC.CARDS&ao=1&asc=20131227121020&meid=5c8b4bdf679b429e8d0cd5109a5b16fc&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&mehot=pp&sd=233211454791&itm=123784696317&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


Can see that one going for ££ more!


----------



## Poacher (9 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> It could be that there was a spacer in there before refurbishment. Maybe he lost it? Whoever thinks of buying it should ask him about that.
> 
> Looks a nice bike though. He has a reserve of £200 on it, so why didn't he start the bidding at that (or just below it)?
> 
> Edit: btw I think it might be German, going by the lettering on the headbadge (maybe Swiss or Austrian).


Doesn't explain why that top locknut allows the fork threads through; it should have an inside diameter to fit fairly snugly round the stem, ~22.5mm?
Assuming the steerer is standard 1", it must be 25.4mm or slightly more; has it been enlarged to fit the steerer? I don't know what the headset is, but it doesn't look to be a particularly short stack height, and I can't imagine the frame maker supplied forks needing (from the photo) an additional 15mm of spacers which wouldn't normally be supplied with most headsets. Anyway, I don't need n+1, and if I did, it wouldn't be that one.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> Doesn't explain why that top locknut allows the fork threads through; it should have an inside diameter to fit fairly snugly round the stem, ~22.5mm?
> Assuming the steerer is standard 1", it must be 25.4mm or slightly more; has it been enlarged to fit the steerer? I don't know what the headset is, but it doesn't look to be a particularly short stack height, and I can't imagine the frame maker supplied forks needing (from the photo) an additional 15mm of spacers which wouldn't normally be supplied with most headsets. Anyway, I don't need n+1, and if I did, it wouldn't be that one.


Yeah you're probably right. I was just looking for another reason why it might be like that. So it looks like he replaced the forks when he renovated the bike.

I won't be bidding on it either.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> Can see that one going for ££ more!


Almost certainly. The last Condor I saw ws a bare frame and it went for over £200. I bid on it early on and got blown out of the water within minutes...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2019)

Looks like if this is a Genuine Rourke somebody could get a bargain

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XP1A...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jun 2019)

Look like a few bargains on that site Martin.


----------



## midlife (10 Jun 2019)

Does not have Rourke trademark seat stays.... so probably not


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Look like a few bargains on that site Martin.



Yes you do get a few 



midlife said:


> Does not have Rourke trademark seat stays.... so probably not



Agree but too far away for me to check frame numbers etc etc


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2019)

One for @woodbutcher when his leg's grow 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-...499819?hash=item287e59b3eb:g:7TcAAOSw9rBc7~u1

Continuing the Vitus theme https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...338075?hash=item2f3054f91b:g:5kkAAOSwa3Nc00lV


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> Can see that one going for ££ more!





Kempstonian said:


> Almost certainly. The last Condor I saw ws a bare frame and it went for over £200. I bid on it early on and got blown out of the water within minutes...


Finished at £357. These older 531 framed bikes are very sought after and for good reason. The new ones are made in Italy for them but don't seem to hold their value nearly so well.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2019)

Another Sphock goodie https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XP6f...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another Sphock goodie https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XP6f...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


What a giveaway !!


----------



## netman (13 Jun 2019)

Too far for me (Warrington), but I'd have to snap this little trio up if nearer - 
It'd be the Sun I'd be after myself... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183846966255


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2019)

It's getting cheaper https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Path-Rac...840854?hash=item3fc093a3d6:g:fucAAOSwf0dcugjk

One for the lady in your life https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...072646?hash=item261e1e8046:g:4sEAAOSwnrlc8SfQ

nice project https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vikkng-H...471370?hash=item215ce5984a:g:WD0AAOSwsnldAWX7

An old carbon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-CA...963391?hash=item2f31fa807f:g:r3IAAOSw2Tpc8kJW


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jun 2019)

netman said:


> Too far for me (Warrington), but I'd have to snap this little trio up if nearer -
> It'd be the Sun I'd be after myself... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183846966255


I like the look of the Viking but there's a complete one here (coincidentally also in Warrington!)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-vi...m=153524774478&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's getting cheaper https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Path-Rac...840854?hash=item3fc093a3d6:g:fucAAOSwf0dcugjk
> 
> One for the lady in your life https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...072646?hash=item261e1e8046:g:4sEAAOSwnrlc8SfQ
> 
> ...


The Giant went for the opening bid - £100 (+£35 delivery). Not a bad buy.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> The Giant went for the opening bid - £100 (+£35 delivery). Not a bad buy.



Quite an interesting machine in the scheme of things, and one of the very, very few carbon bikes I do not consider to be pig ugly looking. If they still made carbons that looked a lot like normal steel bikes I wouldn't dislike them the way I do!


----------



## RamoRuon (17 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I like the look of the Viking but there's a complete one here (coincidentally also in Warrington!)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-vintage-viking-goldstar-racing-bike-all-up-and-running-5-speed/153524774478?_trkparms=aid=888008&algo=DISC.CARDS&ao=1&asc=20131227121020&meid=c515e597ccd749249afff90fa18aaa87&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=183846966255&itm=153524774478&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982




I _thought_ I'd seen that before; the seller's re-listed due to (what looks to be) a tyre-kicker. Will keep an eye on that, for sure.


----------



## southcoast (17 Jun 2019)

Looks interesting.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ellis-Briggs-Favori-Reynolds-531-Eroica-/333234678846


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2019)

A small Witcomb of London for £60 delivered here (Its in Penzance). Quite tempting but I have no room at the moment!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Witcomb-...m=264356080919&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## tom73 (17 Jun 2019)

southcoast said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ellis-Briggs-Favori-Reynolds-531-Eroica-/333234678846



 oh noooo not my size


----------



## southcoast (17 Jun 2019)

tom73 said:


> oh noooo not my size



Right size for me, but to far away!


----------



## tom73 (17 Jun 2019)

southcoast said:


> Right size for me, but to far away!



I could pick it up for you then just call round when you feel like a ride


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2019)

tom73 said:


> I could pick it up for you then just call round when you feel like a ride



Sounds like a good offer to me


----------



## southcoast (17 Jun 2019)

tom73 said:


> I could pick it up for you then just call round when you feel like a ride



Thanks for the offer, I’ll keep an eye on it and see how the bidding goes.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> A small Witcomb of London for £60 delivered here (Its in Penzance). Quite tempting but I have no room at the moment!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Witcomb-of-London-Specialising-in-Custom-Handmade-Reynolds-531-steel-cycles/264356080919?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=133c3f3d44884295a6b029137c21e5ab&pid=100010&rk=4&rkt=12&sd=153524774478&itm=264356080919&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


If I could, I'd have that and drive to collect it - wouldn't cost £30 in diesel!


----------



## nonowt (17 Jun 2019)

DCBassman said:


> If I could, I'd have that and drive to collect it - wouldn't cost £30 in diesel!


I'm not convinced that's a proper quality Witcomb - the seat cluster looks bog standard and the 531 decal is plan gauge not double buttered.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> I'm not convinced that's a proper quality Witcomb - the seat cluster looks bog standard and the 531 decal is plan gauge not double buttered.


Can't afford it anyhow!


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jun 2019)

Clean 70's Faggin frame in Sheffield for reasonable price. It's even your size @woodbutcher 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273893008632


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Clean 70's Faggin frame in Sheffield for reasonable price. It's even your size @woodbutcher
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273893008632



Don't tempt the old boy he has enough on his plate does monsieur @woodbutcher


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2019)

Some findings

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koga-Miy...147321?hash=item3b337181f9:g:JR4AAOSw3hFdBp2S

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-vi...774478?hash=item23beca264e:g:qAwAAOSwsbVdARfw


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Some findings
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-vi...774478?hash=item23beca264e:g:qAwAAOSwsbVdARfw


That's the one I posted on Sunday... I rather like it. Still at a ridiculous £3.20 with just over 24 hours to go.

I picked up another bike from the scrap man yesterday. Nothing special but its in better nick than I first thought. I took it originally for the parts but now I look at it I think I can get it back on the road using spare parts I already have. (also from the scrap man). Its one of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSI...645304?hash=item4b663a51f8:g:whQAAOSw0uVdCPI2

Its actually in better condition than that one but it needs a saddle (missing), rear tyre (bald spot), chain (rusted) and rear mech (broken). Only a cheapy bike but worth saving.


----------



## RamoRuon (19 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koga-Miy...147321?hash=item3b337181f9:g:JR4AAOSw3hFdBp2S



Lovely! Just a shame it isn't a 54cm else I'd be all over that.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> Lovely! Just a shame it isn't a 54cm else I'd be all over that.



I like it and it's just the right size

Would have to be posted though


----------



## nonowt (19 Jun 2019)

Ribble in Guildford 
Ribble in Barnetby
Neon Langdale in Nottingham


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> Ribble in Guildford
> Ribble in Barnetby
> Neon Langdale in Nottingham



Some seriously nice bikes around with crazy prices at mo


----------



## RamoRuon (20 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> Neon Langdale in Nottingham



Typical; I spend £50 on a DIY fluoro re-spray _alone_ (with less-than-desirable results) and an _entire_ fluoro bike (in 531, to boot) comes up for similar money .


----------



## buzzy-beans (20 Jun 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> Typical; I spend £50 on a DIY fluoro re-spray _alone_ (with less-than-desirable results) and an _entire_ fluoro bike (in 531, to boot) comes up for similar money .



Ain't life an absolute bitch!!


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> Neon Langdale in Nottingham



We've this Langdale track bike at home, which is my 14yo's track bike. I wonder if a second is needed?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2019)

Tonight's finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bic...439027?hash=item3fc5523633:g:DJwAAOSwOzJdB9qy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kirk-Pre...083625?hash=item4d96b766e9:g:qHMAAOSwpRhdC9nz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Simoncin...799110?hash=item4202fa4ac6:g:G34AAOSwO8Zc4ISt

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...848453?hash=item4697a47605:g:j40AAOSwoiFdB7M8

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-th...286873?hash=item340d1cbe19:g:0SoAAOSwDmBdCOBh

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original...227958?hash=item1efc60e736:g:gEIAAOSwAxpdAUsY

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barn-Fin...204874?hash=item2f32a6088a:g:QbQAAOSw2QtdC33q


----------



## netman (20 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original...227958?hash=item1efc60e736:g:gEIAAOSwAxpdAUsY



Ohhh, that Claud though...!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2019)

netman said:


> Ohhh, that Claud though...!



Rather nice I think


----------



## RamoRuon (21 Jun 2019)

Some suggestions made by the eBay algorithm:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...m=303194219429&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...303184480049?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...113784626066?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10





buzzy-beans said:


> Ain't life an absolute bitch!!



I'm learning the hard way  !


----------



## BalkanExpress (21 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kirk-Pre...083625?hash=item4d96b766e9:g:qHMAAOSwpRhdC9nz



Calling @Specialeyes, a man can never have too many Kirks


----------



## Specialeyes (21 Jun 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Calling @Specialeyes, a man can never have too many Kirks


I was watching that auction and it disappeared earlier today! Grrrr


----------



## RamoRuon (21 Jun 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> I was watching that auction and it disappeared earlier today! Grrrr



Looks like it belonged to Andy over at BikeItUK. Was an interesting restoration (see below).

Bet he was offered silly money for it.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2019)

A cheap old town bike

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-3speed-bike./1343910395

Nice colour scheme but pricey https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vindec-racer-bike-700-wheels/1344039941

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike/1344064959


----------



## nonowt (26 Jun 2019)

Couple of nice 50s-60s machines in East Grinstead:

23" Leader Cycles
23" mystery track/path bike

Tiny Harry Quinn in Guildford 

Scruffy Cinelli in Godalming 

Lovely, slightly retro-moded Witcomb in Shotley Bridge.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2019)

£30 for a tandem in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rudi-Alt...-Tyres-And-Seats-Recently-Fitted/223566726266


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A cheap old town bike
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-3speed-bike./1343910395



Looks like one of Nottingham's finest, judging by the tubular fork crown. Just my cup of tea, shame it's not a 23" frame or I'd have that without a second thought.


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2019)

Rear brake looks like an altenburger syncron, that's worth over a tenner lol


----------



## RamoRuon (27 Jun 2019)

An '80s Raleigh 10spd, barn find.


----------



## nonowt (28 Jun 2019)

A fade-tastic tiny 46cm 650c wheeled Abilita . North London. @Reynard ?

This 23" dusty Rixon looks like it's served someone well. Interesting slack-angles/shot-in seat stay combo. Mold, Flintshire.

This lovely chrome fork-ended Pat Rohan says 23" on the receipt but looks more 22" to me. Gosport

This £15 (currently)  JF Wilson is a bit of a project but looks to be a late 50s? frame set with possible updates (cable hanger, over BB cable guides)...


----------



## RamoRuon (28 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> looks to be a late 50s? frame set with possible updates (cable hanger, over BB cable guides)...



Listing says '80s - I'm new to all this so what other clues should I be looking out for to tell me it's '50s?


----------



## nonowt (28 Jun 2019)

The lugs that made me think it was older: It has the early version of the Nervex Professional lugs which they stopped making mid-50s.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> A fade-tastic tiny 46cm 650c wheeled Abilita . North London. @Reynard ?



Thanks for the heads up, but much too big. I ride a 38 cm frame...


----------



## RamoRuon (28 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> The lugs that made me think it was older: It has the early version of the Nervex Professional lugs which they stopped making mid-50s.



Thanks for that, was an interesting read.

Interestingly, one of the pics in that article is of an '86 Mercian, so maybe the Wilson was built with NOS ...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2019)

Anybody fancy a job lot https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Collection-Of-Old-Bikes-And-Parts/283525753232 ?

If you do can i have one of the frames please


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2019)

Two Tsunoda Grand Prix's listed in the 'tyre' category:

Firstly a resprayed cream one in Peterborough for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tsunoda-1980s-Grand-Prix-Comp-road-bike/163756323283

Then an original orange one in Cirencester for £99 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tsunoda-1980s-Grand-Prix-Comp-road-bike/123818919884


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

A nice looking bike here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...276871?hash=item23bf79a987:g:1zAAAOSw7A9dC43n

And another one ( which i nearly brought last year from original family member ) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cliff-Pr...527759?hash=item287e69634f:g:IxgAAOSwFIBc8WSp

A nice vintage BSA https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...576923?hash=item23c00791db:g:38YAAOSwY-ldFl8V

And finally a nice Dawes project https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garden-S...460226?hash=item2ced387142:g:M5EAAOSw16hcsco1


----------



## Poacher (2 Jul 2019)

Anyone fancy a truly eccentric n+1?


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jul 2019)

Just picked up a Carlton.

Paint is faded, needs new tyres, cables and bar tape, and the wheels will need a fair amount of Coke-and-foiling, but it should scrub up nicely.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2019)

Green! https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123808893148


----------



## midlife (2 Jul 2019)

Nice Carlton, does it have a yellow base coat ?


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jul 2019)

Dunno. I'm kinda hoping not to find out. It's just a somewhat faded red.


----------



## midlife (2 Jul 2019)

Carlton "fire Red" was a yellow base coat onto which a variable amount of red was sprayed. Originally sarted off as a red lacquer which later on seemed to morph into a red paint sort of fade..... Not one of their better ideas. Trying to hark back to acryllichrome lol


----------



## RamoRuon (4 Jul 2019)

Some interesting items from this Devonian seller:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/bdbog/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## RamoRuon (5 Jul 2019)

Holdsworth Mistral restoration job around Blackburn way. Starting bid just £25:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...653595?hash=item2f3363fc5b:g:qksAAOSwRkJdEnCe


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2019)

Todays finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-gents-dawes-road-tourer-cycle.-22-inch-frame/1345347414

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-bicycle-for-sale-.-could-deliver./1345291929 @Tony Raynor 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-claud-butler-lightweight-vintage-cycle/1345201922


----------



## nonowt (5 Jul 2019)

Another Mistral, this one bigger and newer - 80s? £75 BIN. Walsall

This Every TT bike is nice. Bit of an odd mix of quality parts. £199 start. Pick up from Wrexham


----------



## midlife (5 Jul 2019)

Smart looking TT bike


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2019)

midlife said:


> Smart looking TT bike



Couldn't agree more


----------



## stalagmike (6 Jul 2019)

Bargain bear valley. Too small for me and a bit far away but great for someone. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264384746747


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2019)

A nice seat cluster on this Holdsworth https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0225/lot-909b1848-0c94-4886-a4b6-aa8100deddbb @midlife 

A para bike https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0107/lot-3f052160-d794-41c5-b448-aa71016d12ca


----------



## midlife (7 Jul 2019)

Interesting Holdsworth, I can see a chainstay bridge so it's not a "Classic".......


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2019)

Has anyone come across a Yung Elite before? Looks like a Raleigh Shopper: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Folding-Bike-Yung-Elite-Blue-Retro/233282086444


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2019)

Yung took out huge ads in the "Cycling" magazine back in 1978. Saw a few at trade shows but never one in the wild lol

Some of their posed action shots of bikes were hilarious


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody fancy a job lot https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Collection-Of-Old-Bikes-And-Parts/283525753232 ?
> 
> If you do can i have one of the frames please


I can't believe that lot didn't get a single bid!


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> View attachment 473568
> Just picked up a Carlton.
> 
> Paint is faded, needs new tyres, cables and bar tape, and the wheels will need a fair amount of Coke-and-foiling, but it should scrub up nicely.


I'm doing one of those up at the moment. Mine is/was a bit brighter red. I bought it like this:






I had it powder coated and bought a set of decals...






The colour is actually nearer to the original but taking it outsde on a brighter day makes it look lighter. This was earlier after the powder coat:


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2019)

A nice ladies Carlton here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-carlton-ladies-bike/1345692159


----------



## nonowt (9 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice ladies Carlton here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-carlton-ladies-bike/1345692159



Very nice - looks 50s going by the 531 decal and Simplex rear mech.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Jul 2019)

That ladies Carlton is in Bedford so if anyone wants to buy it I'm happy to pick it up for them.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2019)

Today's finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...375815?hash=item3650a74e47:g:~hcAAOSwUPxdIj6h

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...749096?hash=item23c0b20b28:g:tlkAAOSw14RdIi~s

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...494014?hash=item3b34f4447e:g:nHAAAOSw9sBdJPx2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...271658?hash=item340e3e6d6a:g:jWwAAOSw2opdIHDh


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2019)

And another couple of tidy looking Raleigh's 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...1200-lots-wrexham-friday-from-6pm-an-lot-506/

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ors-sale-to-include-catering-pub-ite-lot-399/


----------



## RamoRuon (12 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> And another couple of tidy looking Raleigh's
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...1200-lots-wrexham-friday-from-6pm-an-lot-506/
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ors-sale-to-include-catering-pub-ite-lot-399/



Somebody knows their road bikes at _that_ auction house, judging by the estimate for the Road Ace .

BTW, Andy over at BikeItUK featured a time warp Road Ace. Unbelievable someone would get a 531c bike and not ride it/hang it up for 30 years  :


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2019)

Tonight's find

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Rac...056565?hash=item2880e31135:g:Z6QAAOSw6fVdJvtT

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lombardi...930302?hash=item4b6465a57e:g:neYAAOSwL9hc2wGq

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vin...724880?hash=item1efdd6b250:g:9JQAAOSwefldJNzK

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nishiki-...622182?hash=item261ecebba6:g:064AAOSwYeZc--Vd

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...479397?hash=item4d983ae925:g:9KUAAOSwPp5dKhBT


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's find
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Rac...056565?hash=item2880e31135:g:Z6QAAOSw6fVdJvtT
> 
> ...


I especially like the start price of £27.90 ....eccentric or what ?


----------



## Poacher (14 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's find
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Rac...056565?hash=item2880e31135:g:Z6QAAOSw6fVdJvtT
> 
> ...


That third vendor (the H E Green) has a few other tasty offerings, inluding a Major Nichols and a Hetchins.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

Poacher said:


> That third vendor (the H E Green) has a few other tasty offerings, inluding a Major Nichols and a Hetchins.



That's quite a selection of quality old names


----------



## RamoRuon (15 Jul 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I especially like the start price of £27.90 ....eccentric or what ?



Bargain, as long as it includes the hen. The price of organic eggs these days, she'd pay off the cost sharpish  !


----------



## RamoRuon (16 Jul 2019)

Any of our smaller users (like_ I _can talk - I'm 5'8" ) interested in a tidy 20" Gitane frame with Columbus tubing? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223585822268?_trksid=p2471758.m4703


OMG. The paintwork. Poor bike : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...273923939096?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


A cheap old Vindec Club 50. Nothing special but a quick spruce and it could be someone's sturdy runaround: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Racing-Bike-/183803356889?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


A fiver start and the hub looks virtually new. Otherwise a fair bit of work: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/terrain-...492105?hash=item2f33add0c9:g:ONAAAOSwXoZdJk2s


An old Puch Calypso in need of some TLC: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...492101?hash=item2f33add0c5:g:BUQAAOSwd7RdJlOs


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Jul 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I especially like the start price of £27.90 ....eccentric or what ?



I wonder if the seller is aiming for a certain minimum figure net of fees?
Bought a Raleigh that was priced @ £25.20 for some strange reason. I couldn't be arsed messing about with loose change on the doorstep so I sent them PayPal - whereas if it had been a round £25.00 I'd have given them cash and they'd have saved the fees and got more money net. There's some odd sellers around for sure. What goes through their minds is anyone's guess!


----------



## buzzy-beans (16 Jul 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> OMG. The paintwork. Poor bike : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...273923939096?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10



OMG indeed, that has to be the worst paint job I have seen in my entire life, and they are trying to sell it !!


----------



## RamoRuon (16 Jul 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> OMG indeed, that has to be the worst paint job I have seen in my entire life, and they are trying to sell it !!



Yep, I'm struggling to recall worse. The only way that'd be viable is if you have contacts who can shot-blast/powder coat at mates rates. Shame, really - you can just about make out the lugwork.

Other users with better knowledge than mine might be able to identify the make/model but as it is, they've decided to cover the seattube/headtube stickers with pictures of ... trains (???)  .


Seller has other items of interest, though: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Cycling/7294/m.html?item=273923939096&_ssn=ssbb10&_sac=1


----------



## midlife (16 Jul 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> Yep, I'm struggling to recall worse. The only way that'd be viable is if you have contacts who can shot-blast/powder coat at mates rates. Shame, really - you can just about make out the lugwork.
> 
> Other users with better knowledge than mine might be able to identify the make/model but as it is, they've decided to cover the seattube/headtube stickers with pictures of ... trains (???)  .
> 
> ...



Looks very Falcon ish!


----------



## DCLane (16 Jul 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> OMG indeed, that has to be the worst paint job I have seen in my entire life, and they are trying to sell it !!




Erm .. I bought worse: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...finished-its-gone-from-blue-to-orange.240031/

Cost me all of £4.

Then the restoration costs, which have been _significantly_ more.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2019)

Nice old Raleigh here , bit too far up north for me 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...-collectable-whiskyporcelain-ceramic-lot-78r/

nice Bob Jackson here https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ure-collectables-household-items-and-lot-192/ but be quick


----------



## nonowt (18 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice old Raleigh here , bit too far up north for me
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...-collectable-whiskyporcelain-ceramic-lot-78r/
> 
> nice Bob Jackson here https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ure-collectables-household-items-and-lot-192/ but be quick



Nice Bob Jackson and the Raleigh looks like it might be a Lenton.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2019)

nonowt said:


> Nice Bob Jackson and the Raleigh looks like it might be a Lenton.



Bob Jackson sold for a whole £65 !!!

And yes i thought same re Raleigh


----------



## nonowt (18 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Bob Jackson sold for a whole £65 !!!



someone got a bargain!

Scruffy 1960 Flying Scot frameset. Currently £5.50 ends today pick up from Edinburgh.

Nice Chrome on the 63cm Verhoeven (Dutch) in Hertford.

Another big one: 24"(?) Dave Marsh light tourer in Doncaster.

And again, this time a big Dave Quinn in Knebworth.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2019)

nonowt said:


> someone got a bargain!
> 
> Scruffy 1960 Flying Scot frameset. Currently £5.50 ends today pick up from Edinburgh.
> 
> ...



That Scot is nice bet it goes higher £ wise i should think

The Quinn has been for sale a few times


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jul 2019)

Not particularly vintage but a question for all you buyers/sellers.
This
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scott-AF...747000?hash=item3f8a733a38:g:2YAAAOSwFe5XzHqV
has been on ebay, this exact ad, for at least 2 years. Is he just an overpriced (and very persistent) optimist, or is this some sort of scam, in your humble opinions?


----------



## DCLane (18 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Not particularly vintage but a question for all you buyers/sellers.
> This
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scott-AF...747000?hash=item3f8a733a38:g:2YAAAOSwFe5XzHqV
> has been on ebay, this exact ad, for at least 2 years. Is he just an overpriced (and very persistent) optimist, or is this some sort of scam, in your humble opinions?



An optimist. Looking at it, even with Campag components, it'll need work so would be £100-150


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> An optimist. Looking at it, even with Campag components, it'll need work so would be £100-150


He'd be better off breaking it, then.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> . Is he just an overpriced (and very persistent) optimist, or is this some sort of scam, in your humble opinions?



He's got a spare bike kicking around, and he doesn't desperately need either the space or the money, so he's just trying his luck to see if any mug punters will bite. I've been watching a similar pair of overpriced bikes for months and months; a flat-bar Dawes and a shabby drop bar Raleigh. The Dawes was up for £225, now massively reduced to £223, and the Raleigh has been stubbornly stuck at £200 all year! Neither of them is realistically worth more than about £50-60 on a good day, in the current old steel market.


----------



## RamoRuon (18 Jul 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've been watching ... a flat-bar Dawes and a shabby drop bar Raleigh.



Any chance of pictures, please  ?


----------



## Cavalol (19 Jul 2019)

At least third time round for this Gary Fisher...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gary-Fisher-Wahoo-Mtb/113822856539?hash=item1a805ef55b:g:XK0AAOSwxINdJyzX


Perhaps his friend I**1 (26) will bid a bit earlier in the listing this time  I certainly won't be bothering.


----------



## RamoRuon (21 Jul 2019)

An old Carlton in need of some love

and

A mis-spellt Legnano. The seller should be grateful for algorithms!


----------



## DCLane (21 Jul 2019)

This Williams 531 touring bike in West Yorkshire (about a mile from me) looks very nice although may be a shop badge on a different manufacturer's frame. £45 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g-Dura-Ace-Cinelli-FIR-EL20-700C/283555384664


----------



## DCLane (21 Jul 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> A mis-spellt Legnano. The seller should be grateful for algorithms!



I saw that but didn't think much of it. Any good?


----------



## nonowt (22 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> I saw that but didn't think much of it. Any good?


The Legnano has one of those welded on plates for a brake bridge, so not a quality bike. 

This mid-70s Gitane in Wakey looks nice @DCLane . Although it'll be riddled with French threads!


----------



## RamoRuon (22 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> I saw that but didn't think much of it. Any good?



As I say, I'm fairly new to this restoration lark; I've only ever come across Legnano road bikes therefore I'm a bit out of my depth on a 5-speed townie so your guess is as good as mine!


Our LBS at uni sells through bikes of this type quite well so the demand is still there (surprisingly). Depending on how the auction goes, I might take a punt myself. New academic year at the end of September = plenty of freshers .


EDIT: Beaten to it by nonowt; thanks for the pointers mate  - good to know.


----------



## Poacher (22 Jul 2019)

What was probably once a decent touring frame, apparently powder coated without bothering to remove or mask the rear canti adjuster or headset, converted to single speed, with just a front brake, and I can't imagine it's been ridden with the saddle at that angle. Apart from that, what's not to like?
Oh, chain's a bit slack. Currently at 99p with no bids. Here.

Rather more attractive, a 54cm BSB400 frame and forks, currently 99p, reserve not met. Here.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jul 2019)

nonowt said:


> This mid-70s Gitane in Wakey looks nice @DCLane . Although it'll be riddled with French threads!



I was hoping no-one else would notice that ...


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2019)

i'd have the suede saddle off the Gitane


----------



## netman (22 Jul 2019)

midlife said:


> i'd have the suede saddle off the Gitane



And I'll take the chainset...!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2019)

netman said:


> And I'll take the chainset...!



Anything left for me ?


----------



## RamoRuon (22 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anything left for me ?



I'm sure if you ask nicely (once you get there and find nothing left) you might get your BFH .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2019)

This looks nice https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XTSXVy7kATUkBfIL/vintage-mens-condor-bike


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

Not vintage but looks like a good price 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/918304308507093/


----------



## Poacher (23 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not vintage but looks like a good price
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/918304308507093/



"Great fun on old railway lines and on *flatfish *ground."

Looks _brill_, but with just 7 gears I'd need a _turbot_-charger.
Wish I could have _flounder plaice _for it, but since you're a _sole _trader I'll let you have first _dabs_.


I'll get me coat.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

Poacher said:


> "Great fun on old railway lines and on *flatfish *ground."
> 
> Looks _brill_, but with just 7 gears I'd need a _turbot_-charger.
> Wish I could have _flounder plaice _for it, but since you're a _sole _trader I'll let you have first _dabs_.
> ...



If i could get it in the garage then i would have a go , but alas no room for it


----------



## RamoRuon (23 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This looks nice https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XTSXVy7kATUkBfIL/vintage-mens-condor-bike



Tidy, but unfortunately the listing's description is for the wrong bike. Nice find, though .


----------



## RamoRuon (23 Jul 2019)

Anyone fancy a 531 1945 Hobbs of Barbican?


----------



## Poacher (23 Jul 2019)

Very smart looking full chrome Scapin SLX frameset, 53 cm.

Same seller has a Mercian 753 frameset, 22.5", red with sky blue panels and barber's pole, plus many other interesting lots such as NOS Galli front & rear derailleurs and brakes.

Edit: the Galli RD appears to be this one on disraeligears, dating from c. 1984.


----------



## netman (25 Jul 2019)

Anyone got an 8 year old? You could make their day with this pressie!


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2019)

This one makes me a little misty-eyed:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...415235?hash=item4441f5f903:g:pJoAAOSwmAJdObAT







The red 23" diamond frame version I used to have probably wasn't my best ever bike, but those days were the most fun. There seems to be a little paint loss where metal lamp brackets may have been attached, but generally it looks pretty good.


----------



## nonowt (26 Jul 2019)

Could this nice looking 21-22" "epigraph" (resprayed by FR Russell) be an autocorrect Ephgrave? not one of the fancier ones with the lollypop stays but it's similar to this Italia model? £60 start, Walsall.

scruffy '50s Claud Butler. Bedford

If I could justify it, I'd be tempted by this 25" mid-70s Evans (with early Dura Ace/Crane gearing). West Sussex

£80! BIN for this 24"? Paul Milnes in Blackburn. Looks to just need a clean.

Another big 'un: 24" Bill Nickson in Preston.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's find
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lombardi...930302?hash=item4b6465a57e:g:neYAAOSwL9hc2wGq
> 
> ...


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2019)

midlife said:


> i'd have the suede saddle off the Gitane





netman said:


> And I'll take the chainset...!





biggs682 said:


> Anything left for me ?



You'll all have to wait. I will be collecting mid-August.

Oh, and @netman - I've got a RHS drillium Stronglight chainset at home at the moment that'll be for sale _if_ I can get the SPD pedal off it.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2019)

This could be a bargain https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...218322?hash=item3651990b12:g:GD0AAOSw-hVdOu~5


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2019)

nonowt said:


> Could this nice looking 21-22" "epigraph" (resprayed by FR Russell) be an autocorrect Ephgrave? not one of the fancier ones with the lollypop stays but it's similar to this Italia model? £60 start, Walsall.
> 
> scruffy '50s Claud Butler. Bedford


I suppose that could be an Ephgrave. They liked the fancy lugwork (and so did I). A friend of mine had a lovely grey Ephgrave that I was always jealous of. I might have gone for that if it wasn't so far away. 

Another one a stone's throw away from me is the Claud Butler... but its too big (again!).

Edit: btw is it just me that thinks its a bit of a cheek for a resprayer to put his own name on a bike instead of the manufacturer? If that IS an Ephgrave it should have that name on it.


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This could be a bargain https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...218322?hash=item3651990b12:g:GD0AAOSw-hVdOu~5



Those cranks look to be exceptionally long?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I suppose that could be an Ephgrave. They liked the fancy lugwork (and so did I). A friend of mine had a lovely grey Ephgrave that I was always jealous of. I might have gone for that if it wasn't so far away.
> 
> Edit: btw is it just me that thinks its a bit of a cheek for a resprayer to put his own name on a bike instead of the manufacturer? If that IS an Ephgrave it should have that name on it.



@nonowt thanks for pointing this out .

Why can't it be an F R Russell ? I still have this one F R Russell

F R Russell were and still are a Walsall shop although not making frames anymore .

Looks fairly all original and period parts apart from the wheels


----------



## netman (28 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> Oh, and @netman - I've got a RHS drillium Stronglight chainset at home at the moment that'll be for sale _if_ I can get the SPD pedal off it.


Thanks, do let me know - might even take it with the pedal(!)... I've got a lovely '76 ish Peugeot PR-10 in the queue that's all original except for the chainset I think... needs some Stronglight loveliness, preferably drilled!


----------



## nonowt (28 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @nonowt thanks for pointing this out .
> 
> Why can't it be an F R Russell ? I still have this one F R Russell
> 
> ...



Could be an FR Russell, which would still be a great quality bike for the price (there's a nice f&f on there now). It was just the word Epigraph which got me wondering as it doesn't make sense in the listing. I guess the frame number would provide the answer.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2019)

nonowt said:


> Could be an FR Russell, which would still be a great quality bike for the price (there's a nice f&f on there now). It was just the word Epigraph which got me wondering as it doesn't make sense in the listing. I guess the frame number would provide the answer.



Yeah i have seen that https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/f-r-russ...od-condition-1960s-24-inch-frame/123853778106

When i contacted the shop i was advised no records had been kept re frame numbers which is a shame


----------



## southcoast (29 Jul 2019)

Interesting collection of bikes and bits.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-Vint...343665?hash=item4205b13f31:g:fxYAAOSwyP5dPfwD


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's find
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Rac...056565?hash=item2880e31135:g:Z6QAAOSw6fVdJvtT
> 
> ...



Biggs682, took the plunge and bought that Lombardia you highlighted. Should be picking up in next week or so, feel like a kid on Christmas Eve. N+1 strikes again!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Biggs682, took the plunge and bought that Lombardia you highlighted. Should be picking up in next week or so, feel like a kid on Christmas Eve. N+1 strikes again!



Hope it's as good as it looks and you enjoy many a mile on it


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Hope it's as good as it looks and you enjoy many a mile on it


Cheers mate, will let you know how I get on. Not quite sure where the Lombardia will go, the garage and side bike shed are full


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Cheers mate, will let you know how I get on. Not quite sure where the Lombardia will go, the garage and side bike shed are full



I have the same issue


----------



## DCLane (31 Jul 2019)

+1 to the above. An Aveneau (Gitane) to collect but no storage currently. Garage/side shed/extra storage all full.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> +1 to the above. An Aveneau (Gitane) to collect but no storage currently. Garage/side shed/extra storage all full.



I have started using the loft space for frames


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2019)

Saw this , Campagnolo 48 39 30 170mm. Veloce triple and in a mad moment l bought it. 
So the question is (please keep any reply clean, l am a sensitive soul ) do l give it a go and would it be a 9, 10 or whatever speed , or get shot of it asap ?


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I have started using the loft space for frames


Our spare bedrooms just crying out for a few occupants


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Saw this , Campagnolo 48 39 30 170mm. Veloce triple and in a mad moment l bought it.
> So the question is (please keep any reply clean, l am a sensitive soul ) do l give it a go and would it be a 9, 10 or whatever speed , or get shot of it asap ?
> View attachment 477823



Should be fine on either


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2019)

Ive found an occupant for the spare bedroom , and l dont think l have come across one of these before now !
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercier-...rare-Full-Shimano600ax-collector/123851653485


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ive found an occupant for the spare bedroom , and l dont think l have come across one of these before now !
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercier-...rare-Full-Shimano600ax-collector/123851653485


Ooh I like that


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Ooh I like that


Me too, but not so keen on the price even if it is a fair one !


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Me too, but not so keen on the price even if it is a fair one !



I am in two minds on the price. Most Aero bikes I see of that vintage are Tange tubed and are anywhere from €200-400. I have never seen one with that Vitus tubing so it must ne pretty rare, however I am not sure it makes it €500+ more expensive


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Aug 2019)

Cheap 853 Graham Weigh track frame on the bay.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323874475822

Caveat emptor given the rather loose description and inner-city location.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2019)

Anybody want a nice old Pearson ?

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XURq...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert

A nice Raleigh

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...acing-bike-with-reynolds-531-frame/1348350759

oops https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike-raleigh.-28-wheels-/1348382440

These are only a small selection of my finds


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2019)

How many spokes does a wheel really need? Try this...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/b-m-x-front-wheel-/1348308369


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> How many spokes does a wheel really need? Try this...
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/b-m-x-front-wheel-/1348308369



That's a lot of spokes


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> How many spokes does a wheel really need? Try this...
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/b-m-x-front-wheel-/1348308369


Love the spelling of the word "condition"


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Aug 2019)

Looks like a cruiser/low rider wheel; these often have 144 chromed spokes. Even the rear wheels are radial; there isn't much spoke wind-up when the torque is divided between so many of them


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Aug 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Looks like a cruiser/low rider wheel; these often have 144 chromed spokes. Even the rear wheels are radial; there isn't much spoke wind-up when the torque is divided between so many of them


No back wheel to go with it though. I wonder... did it collapse? 

Years ago a friend of mine had a 24 spoke front wheel made and that DID collapse (unsurprisingly) during a 25 mile TT.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2019)

Today's finds

A scruffy Galaxy https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-dawes-galaxy/1348846158

A tidy Galaxy https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-23-inch-frame.-in-nice-condition./1348662904

A cheap Mercian https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/1979-mercian-touring-road-bike-reynolds-steel/1348617106


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2019)

And a couple of cheap Marins

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XUvj...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XUut...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Aug 2019)

I love those old Marins with the Zolatone paint and fluo details. That's a basic one (Bear Valley? Pine Mountain?) but the Eldridge Grade was a good mid-range MTB.

Edit: Palisades Trail!


----------



## netman (9 Aug 2019)

Nice Rotrax in that London...

And a very nice Carlton International in Norfolk


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Aug 2019)

Rotrax sold already.


----------



## midlife (9 Aug 2019)

That's a very clean looking Carlton International.


----------



## Poacher (9 Aug 2019)

Decent looking Saracen in Nottingham on 14th August: https://www.mellorsandkirk.com/sales/sale-catalogues/gs140819/lot/402 estimate £30 - £50.

Also looks like someone's lifetime collection of early 20th century cycle lights, see lots 365, 366, 367, 370, 371, 372, 374 and 376 of the same auction.
Average 5 lights per lot, estimates £50 upward. Possibly bargains to be had?


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2019)

Bit late with this one but it interests me . l didn't know that Raleigh produced bonded frames such as this or is the bike a "fake" ?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...001975?hash=item1eff5864f7:g:ecgAAOSw3QldKe0I


----------



## midlife (10 Aug 2019)

Looks like a classic Dynatech. I've got 2 in the shed.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2...es/Raleigh+Dyna-Tech+Frames+brochure.pdf.html


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Looks like a classic Dynatech. I've got 2 in the shed.
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2...es/Raleigh+Dyna-Tech+Frames+brochure.pdf.html


You have just filled a gap my bicycle education (there are several more gaping holes) .Thanks midlife .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Bit late with this one but it interests me . l didn't know that Raleigh produced bonded frames such as this or is the bike a "fake" ?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...001975?hash=item1eff5864f7:g:ecgAAOSw3QldKe0I



The model range get's a bit confusing but basically nice bikes


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Aug 2019)

Some came unbonded. Ti tubes and alu lugs, IIRC Easier than TIG welding and Vitus had proved the concept with their spindly* alu frames.

*but stiff enough for Sean Kelly


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Bit late with this one but it interests me . l didn't know that Raleigh produced bonded frames such as this or is the bike a "fake" ?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...001975?hash=item1eff5864f7:g:ecgAAOSw3QldKe0I


That one has been relisted:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133139024226?ViewItem=&item=133139024226


----------



## Aravis (11 Aug 2019)

A good-looking midrange Raleigh tourer. If it were nearer to me I probably wouldn't be mentioning it here...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...090442?hash=item52215d720a:g:8p8AAOSwJppdSzPb







IIRC in 2005 there was the lower-specified aluminium framed Pioneer Venture for £399 (which I bought), the 725-framed GT version for £699, and the almost indistinguishable GTe for £850, which is what this one is. Nowadays I don't think there's anything built for touring under the Raleigh name.

A bizarre hatchet job on the handlebars. Replacement needed to make it roadworthy I think.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Aug 2019)

This is the one to make money on if the price doesn't go through the roof....but l fear that it will 
Build it up a la Greg Lemond spec. and name your price !!
https://picclick.fr/Vintage-1991-Tvt-Hm-92-Carbon-Frame-Fork-372733873069.html


----------



## buzzy-beans (13 Aug 2019)

A Shorter that looks to be in very good condition https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shorter-...466200?hash=item287c802ad8:g:J9IAAOSw5e5cdmx1


----------



## southcoast (13 Aug 2019)

This one looks interesting.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike-Maclean-/254326603592


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Aug 2019)

Aravis said:


> IIRC in 2005 there was the lower-specified aluminium framed Pioneer Venture for £399 (which I bought), the 725-framed GT version for £699, and the almost indistinguishable GTe for £850, which is what this one is. Nowadays I don't think there's anything built for touring under the Raleigh name..



There's still plenty of old Nottingham-built Raleighs around that are eminently suitable for touring, if that's your thing. Apart from the Royal/Randonneur, they don't normally carry the secondhand price premium of, say, a Dawes Galaxy - yet they still have the required long wheelbases and chainstays. I'm not a Tourist, but I regard highly my old lugged Reynolds 501/531 Raleighs, along with my 4130 cro-moly welded Pioneer Jaguar, identical to the one @Rickshaw Phil bought new and who does tour on. The welded Pioneer certainly feels very "solid", seems less compliant than the lugged version. In a smaller frame size, with a relatively light rider, I get the impression they could possibly be a little harsh - but mine is 23" size and I'm not a featherweight.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2019)

southcoast said:


> This one looks interesting.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike-Maclean-/254326603592



That looks fantastic


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

southcoast said:


> This one looks interesting.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racing-bike-Maclean-/254326603592


Now l know l am displaying my ignorance for all to see (but lm not shy) ! l think thats a great looking bike and what intrigues me are the brakes because they look just like a CX set up ,as on Mr Biggs Vitus Futural if my memory serves me well.
So was the Maclean meant for cyclocross , knobbly tires and all ?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Now l know l am displaying my ignorance for all to see (but lm not shy) ! l think thats a great looking bike and what intrigues me are the brakes because they look just like a CX set up ,as on Mr Biggs Vitus Futural if my memory serves me well.
> So was the Maclean meant for cyclocross , knobbly tires and all ?



Yes my Vitus has same style brakes for sure , but the Green Maclean is also drilled at both ends for conventional brakes 
So i reckon they have been added at later date as it look's like it might have been refinished at some point and also got guard eyes on both axles so could well have been built as a tourer ?


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2019)

A nice 531 pro Brian Rourke, currently £77.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153594410370


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2019)

A nice retro Condor currently £89 and postage available for less than a tenner.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254325720724


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Now l know l am displaying my ignorance for all to see (but lm not shy) ! l think thats a great looking bike and what intrigues me are the brakes because they look just like a CX set up ,as on Mr Biggs Vitus Futural if my memory serves me well.
> So was the Maclean meant for cyclocross , knobbly tires and all ?



Canti brakes were common on tourers BITD, also pitched up on the odd TT bike but unusual.


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2019)

Like the Rourke with the Victory kit


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2019)

A very nice ARGOS badged bike with lots Of nice bits, currently £27.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183919025045


----------



## nonowt (14 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yes my Vitus has same style brakes for sure , but the Green Maclean is also drilled at both ends for conventional brakes
> So i reckon they have been added at later date as it look's like it might have been refinished at some point and also got guard eyes on both axles so could well have been built as a tourer ?


Yeah, I think the cantilever and bottle bosses have been added at a later (late 80s at the earliest going by the 531 decals). The frame has two oiler ports on the BB, so late 50s or early 60s?


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2019)

At the risk of @woodbutcher drowning in his own saliva I thought I’d post this high spec Vitus 797, I love these bikes!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202756275638


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 479988
> A very nice ARGOS badged bike with lots Of nice bits, currently £27.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183919025045


Whats going on in the UK. so many great bikes for sale at derisory prices ?


Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 479986
> A nice retro Condor currently £89 and postage available for less than a tenner.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254325720724


My size too


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 479989
> At the risk of @woodbutcher drowning in his own saliva I thought I’d post this high spec Vitus 797, I love these bikes!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202756275638


Oh you tease !!! 
Straight forks too,


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2019)

If @woodbutcher hasn’t quite succumbed then this lovely Vitus Seven will definitely finish him off!
eBay messaged yesterday with a discount buy it now of £140, you may get it cheaper?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223588196134


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 479993
> If @woodbutcher hasn’t quite succumbed then this lovely Vitus Seven will definitely finish him off!
> eBay messaged yesterday with a discount buy it now of £140, you may get it cheaper?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223588196134


As a matter of fact l already have a Vitus Seven


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

I really love my Seven not least because of the St Etienne coat of arms which is where the Vitus factory was situated and where the shop that sold the bike originally still is ... Cycles R. Férappy and their imprint is on the chain stays .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 479989
> At the risk of @woodbutcher drowning in his own saliva I thought I’d post this high spec Vitus 797, I love these bikes!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202756275638



Ooh and only 90 miles from me 



Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 479993
> If @woodbutcher hasn’t quite succumbed then this lovely Vitus Seven will definitely finish him off!
> eBay messaged yesterday with a discount buy it now of £140, you may get it cheaper?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223588196134



Too small for me


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Ooh and only 90 miles from me
> 
> 
> 
> Too small for me


There is something odd about this frame, l just noticed that the cable guides are on the head tube whereas they would normally be in the usual place on the down tube . I wonder if it was a special order. Bearing in mind the frame is from about 1990-5 ?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> There is something odd about this frame, l just noticed that the cable guides are on the head tube whereas they would normally be in the usual place on the down tube . I wonder if it was a special order. Bearing in mind the frame is from about 1990-5 ?



test ride could be fun though


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This is the one to make money on if the price doesn't go through the roof....but l fear that it will
> Build it up a la Greg Lemond spec. and name your price !!
> https://picclick.fr/Vintage-1991-Tvt-Hm-92-Carbon-Frame-Fork-372733873069.html



Well if a dodgy photo on a mobile is to be believed, you can have Greg's bike for €1300. However, you will still need to but then you need to find a rear mech!
https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1596563464.htm/

Or this may be more your size, although it's a fair old trip to collect it.

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1589443510.htm/


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2019)

This is very different, a Raleigh Boulder Trike converted by Longstaff, currently £30 with 5 hours remaining.
Can anyone explain the two front brakes! Never seen that before.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/383101920351

Edit - I’m curiously tempted to bid on this, it about 15 miles away too!
I occasionally see the odd three wheeler, always makes me smile.


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2019)

It’s to stay legal I think. The law for bikes stipulates two brakes. For a fixed wheel that includes the capability to stop using the pedals as well as a single brake.


----------



## Threevok (14 Aug 2019)

I had a boulder just like that (except it had two wheels)


----------



## DCLane (14 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 480023
> This is very different, a Raleigh Boulder Trike converted by Longstaff, currently £30 with 5 hours remaining.
> Can anyone explain the two front brakes! Never seen that before.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/383101920351
> ...




Not bidding, but I know this one. It had a large box on the back.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Well if a dodgy photo on a mobile is to be believed, you can have Greg's bike for €1300. However, you will still need to but then you need to find a rear mech!
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1596563464.htm/
> 
> Or this may be more your size, although it's a fair old trip to collect it.
> ...


I'll stick with the one l already have and this one was owned by Sam Dumoulin (AG2R La Mondiale.) before l acquired it ...beat that ebay !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2019)

Nice big one here hiding 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...754276?hash=item23c332fde4:g:2RAAAOSwPuhdTvxc

A rather basic spec but tidy Viscount 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...021764?hash=item469a27f984:g:suQAAOSwyOJc-AGl


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I'll stick with the one l already have and this one was owned by Sam Dumoulin (AG2R La Mondiale.) before l acquired it ...beat that ebay !
> View attachment 480078


That’s a beauty!


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> That’s a beauty!


Its a little on the big side for me but it is still a joy to ride. And it annoys the hell out of my LBS that l won't part with it


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice big one here hiding
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...754276?hash=item23c332fde4:g:2RAAAOSwPuhdTvxc
> 
> ...



The yellow one with chrome forks looks very Italian


----------



## nonowt (15 Aug 2019)

Some small ones:

Very tidy  Dave Yates/M. Steel in Belper. £125 start (ends tomorrow)

Rory O'Brien in Tunbridge (Same seller has an interesting 1936 Benetfink )

I like this Alan Richards with Zeta tubing. Nantwich 

Dave Quinn in Shrewsbury 

Mercian in Newport, £150 BIN.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> The yellow one with chrome forks looks very Italian



If only it was smaller 



nonowt said:


> Some small ones:
> 
> Very tidy  Dave Yates/M. Steel in Belper. £125 start (ends tomorrow)
> 
> ...



I like 3 of those


----------



## buzzy-beans (15 Aug 2019)

nonowt said:


> Some small ones:



They are not that small!


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Aug 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> They are not that small!


Agreed the 53cm Yates isn't small and it looks like a proper bike unlike that 63cm yellow bit of scaffolding that midlife drew our attention to yesterday


----------



## nonowt (15 Aug 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> They are not that small!


Sorry, I'm 6'6" so most things seem small to me.


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Aug 2019)

nonowt said:


> Sorry, I'm 6'6" so most things seem small to me.


Take no notice of comments from vertically challenged folk like me....its just sour grapes on my part


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (15 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Agreed the 53cm Yates isn't small and it looks like a proper bike unlike that 63cm yellow bit of scaffolding that midlife drew our attention to yesterday



I don't think that either very small or very large frames are especially pleasing to the eye, with fat tube small frames being the worst of the lot.
The optimum sizes in terms of looks, to me anyway, are those road frames around 22 1/2" to 23 1/2" - and must have a horizontal top tube.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2019)

This is an example of the "vertically challenged condition" being such a pain in the proverbial . 
A bike l am constant look out for and they are rare as hens teeth. This one is for sale but it is too blooming big for me .
A Vitus (of course) OCT , some of the finish is a bit scratched but for 200 Euros who cares ?


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This one is for sale but it is too blooming big for me .



That actually doesn't look all that large, what size is it?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This is an example of the "vertically challenged condition" being such a pain in the proverbial .
> A bike l am constant look out for and they are rare as hens teeth. This one is for sale but it is too blooming big for me .
> A Vitus (of course) OCT , some of the finish is a bit scratched but for 200 Euros who cares ?
> View attachment 480371



That looks a good price to me @woodbutcher 

And i would say it's a 56cm @buzzy-beans


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> That actually doesn't look all that large, what size is it?


It's a 54 and ideally l like 52 but l guess l could try it and sell it on if l dont get on with it


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> It's a 54 and ideally l like 52 but l guess l could try it and sell it on if l dont get on with it



That's the spirit


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2019)

Of course l could get really silly and buy this frame (with a pedigree)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cadre-vi...rentrq:9fb9025816c0a4b7b698a5d6fff00ad3|iid:1


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Of course l could get really silly and buy this frame (with a pedigree)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cadre-vitus-OCT-LOTTO/133143546437?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c620399d37a4447cb24b1b185f996e6f&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=202648648329&itm=133143546437&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:3e755919-c0f1-11e9-be63-74dbd180f92e|parentrq:9fb9025816c0a4b7b698a5d6fff00ad3|iid:1



But that one is a 55............................. I know what you are going to do, you will be going down to see the clever medics at the Clinique du Sport Mérignac, Bordeaux for a quick leg extension!
They worked wonders on my legs and what is more a darned good red wine was served with every meal whilst I was there....


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Of course l could get really silly and buy this frame (with a pedigree)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cadre-vitus-OCT-LOTTO/133143546437?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c620399d37a4447cb24b1b185f996e6f&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=202648648329&itm=133143546437&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:3e755919-c0f1-11e9-be63-74dbd180f92e|parentrq:9fb9025816c0a4b7b698a5d6fff00ad3|iid:1




Stop faffing about and buy it , you know that you really want to


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> But that one is a 55............................. I know what you are going to do, you will be going down to see the clever medics at the Clinique du Sport Mérignac, Bordeaux for a quick leg extension!
> They worked wonders on my legs and what is more a darned good red wine was served with every meal whilst I was there....


That one would have to be wall art , l couldn't afford all the right period kit to do it justice for a re build. "Course thats not a good enough reason for not acquiring it


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's the spirit


Its in Perpignan which is a bit of a hike for me so l will see if the seller is happy to Colissimo it to me if the answer is yes then l might go for it !


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2019)

A what looks to be a bargain Olmo here 

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XVkh...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert

A fairly priced Marin

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XVbF...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A what looks to be a bargain Olmo here
> 
> https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XVkh...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert



Sold mine for £150 so I'd agree.


----------



## netman (19 Aug 2019)

Interesting bunch here...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2019)

Some of today's finds

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-531-steve-ettridge-road-bike-rayleigh-/1350146431

Bargain of the day

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/2015-ridgeback-world-voyage-road-bike-56cm/1350099697


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2019)

Another bargain

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/133145821193


----------



## midlife (24 Aug 2019)

What an odd mix of TA, Mafac, Campag, bar ends..... Good price though


----------



## Cycleops (25 Aug 2019)

Looks like this could be Road Ace with parts swapped out but for a ton it's worth a punt;
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-ra...5285fff889df&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Aug 2019)

Someone was asking for a very small frame bike (Vitus l think) but l can't find the post but whoever you are , if you see this it is 46cm and looks to be in super condition , Drop me a line and l will point you in the right direction !!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2019)

Any thoughts 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254338954936


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254338954936


PLUM is or was a famous bike shop in Ostend l think !


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Aug 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> PLUM is or was a famous bike shop in Ostend l think !


Oops! wrong town right country , should have read the description !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Any thoughts
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254338954936



Given it's a bit scruffy cosmetically, I can't see that much profit potential in buying it to sell on. I could see it as a useful workhorse at that money though, especially if it has a decent butted steel frame.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2019)

Local recycling shop were trying to get £20 for this Murray had some decent bits but needed a lot of tlc


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Local recycling shop were trying to get £20 for this Murray had some decent bits but needed a lot of tlc



Looks a bit small for me, but if it was a big frame I'd be tempted at that price. Looks like a decent quality Tange cro-moly frame, and those rack mounts on the seat stays could turn it into a useful workhorse if you swapped the knobbly tyres for some Marathons or similar. Can't really go wrong with those late 80's/early 90's 26ers if the price is right. They'll still be running when all the modern suspension stuff has been melted down and turned into baked bean cans.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Looks a bit small for me, but if it was a big frame I'd be tempted at that price. Looks like a decent quality Tange cro-moly frame, and those rack mounts on the seat stays could turn it into a useful workhorse if you swapped the knobbly tyres for some Marathons or similar. Can't really go wrong with those late 80's/early 90's 26ers if the price is right. They'll still be running when all the modern suspension stuff has been melted down and turned into baked bean cans.



As it was in the picture was ideal for me at 5ft 10" . 
Agree re being a better bike compared to modern bso


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2019)

A vintage Freddie Grubb Routier near me for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/freddie-grubb-routier-vintage-cycle/273980969389


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Aug 2019)

Argos 59cm frame in Columbus KL. Very nice but most riders of the necessary size will be too heavy for it!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Argos 59cm frame in Columbus KL. Very nice but most riders of the necessary size will be too heavy for it!



Any link please ?


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Aug 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123764090791

For tallish lighweight riders!


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2019)

A 58cm Boardman road bike here (in Bedford) for £250(negotiable, apparently)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/cboardman-58cm-road-bike/1349484964


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123764090791
> 
> For tallish lighweight riders!


Which instantly rules me out on both counts! Nice colour scheme though.

It needs a head tube that size to get the name on...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2019)

A bargain here


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/350715955533049/


----------



## midlife (28 Aug 2019)

Why is there a number on the stem of the Bob Griffin?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> Why is there a number on the stem of the Bob Griffin?


Looks like an auction number maybe?

Nice little bike though.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Aug 2019)

I have a Bob Griffin. More of a journeyman framebuilder than a master,but it rides ok and it's a great name to have on a down tube.


----------



## simon.r (28 Aug 2019)

A steel framed Puch, with Brooks saddle and some Shimano Arabesque;

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174010574252

It didn’t sell at £85 the first time it was listed.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Aug 2019)

I love the Puch headbadge. It's the colours of the Steyr flag, just as the BMW badge is the colours of the Bavarian flag. I wonder who had the idea first?


----------



## DCLane (29 Aug 2019)

I'm not sure if this Ciocc frameset plus parts is a decent buy at £50 start but it's in Southport: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CIOCC-BICYCLE-FRAME-with-some-parts/264446586699


----------



## DCLane (29 Aug 2019)

Thompson Orbit 531c, 105 parts, for the taller rider. £50 start in West Yorks but will need restoration: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...rame-and-forks-Shimano-105-Parts/193074732782


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Aug 2019)

DCLane said:


> Thompson Orbit 531c, 105 parts, for the taller rider. £50 start in West Yorks but will need restoration: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...rame-and-forks-Shimano-105-Parts/193074732782
> 
> View attachment 482530


That is almost identical to my Orbit Thompson which I’ve owned for about 27 years.
Same Mavic Rimtec wheels, CLB brakes, Stronglight crank, mine originally had a Simplex front mech too before I swapped to 105. I wish I’d have kept the old non aero brake leavers, but at the time it seemed a good idea to hide the brake cables behind the tape.


----------



## DCLane (29 Aug 2019)

Campag-equipped, 531-framed Claud Butler Cavalier in West Yorkshire at £100 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-ra...and-built-In-Good-Used-Condition/233326393721


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Aug 2019)

Not long to go on this Bianchi which has never been used and has no bids so far

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bianchi-...587717?hash=item28837b4cc5:g:9TIAAOSwoIFdXVLn

And another Bianchi this time refurbished, but no bids so far and only just over a day to go

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bianchi-road-bike/293201006040?hash=item4444244dd8:g:cDcAAOSw0VZdPc7S


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2019)

Shameless plug - my 1950 Raleigh Sports for £70 start in Dewsbury, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163841662713


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

A nice old Raleigh under the hammer here 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...-including-antiques-and-collectables-lot-142/

Another Raleigh but newer 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...s-interiors-and-collectables-auction-lot-268/

And this one 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...6f/general-household-antique-auction-lot-190/


----------



## nonowt (31 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice old Raleigh under the hammer here
> 
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...-including-antiques-and-collectables-lot-142/


Oh, that's nice!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

nonowt said:


> Oh, that's nice!



It certainly is


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Sep 2019)

Quite a nice OLMO 56cm
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olmo-56c...501555&hash=item340b67df03:g:jEQAAOSwZDVc0KIt


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2019)

4 old bikes, in the wrong category (  ) in St Albans for 99p start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-X-Gent...Sturmey-3-Speed-26x-1-3-8-Wheels/293210309327






Someone's going to get a bargain here.


----------



## midlife (3 Sep 2019)

Love the strap to keep the hub clean, not seen one for years


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Love the strap to keep the hub clean, not seen one for years


No wonder. Have you seen the price of leather toeclip straps these days?


----------



## simon.r (4 Sep 2019)

Anyone fancy 26 Pashley Prontos? Starting at <£50 each!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174012765374


----------



## southcoast (4 Sep 2019)

There’s a very healthy bid on this. Why?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eddy-Mer...174353?hash=item469b894151:g:O1YAAOSw7RNdWaO7


----------



## midlife (4 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> There’s a very healthy bid on this. Why?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eddy-Mer...174353?hash=item469b894151:g:O1YAAOSw7RNdWaO7



Posting picture of high end frames while selling cheap frame in the same colour? Bit disingenuous!

Shill bidder?

Either way its one of the cheapest frames to leave Falcon as you know......


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Posting picture of high end frames while selling cheap frame in the same colour? Bit disingenuous!




bit naughty that ……..


----------



## nonowt (4 Sep 2019)

Fairly tidy 22" Richmond tourer plus racks £75 ono 

50s lugless 21-22" Claud Butler £60! Not too far from me but I've pledged not to buy anymore bike that don't fit me...

Small-ish 60s Pete Matthews £20 start. Wirral. 

70s Bob Jackson with 1st gen(?) Dura Ace. Shame about the chrome on the fork. Gillingham. 

Dave Quinn 22 1/2 in Leominster. £125 ono 

This Barron is nice but looks to be attracting a few bids.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Posting picture of high end frames while selling cheap frame in the same colour? Bit disingenuous!
> 
> Shill bidder?
> 
> Either way its one of the cheapest frames to leave Falcon as you know......



Bidder's history shows bids on similar items but from different sellers. Unlikely to be shill unless the seller has multiple identities. Can't really see any logical explanation unless the buyer is just a muppet. Even if everything was kosher in respect of the frame I'd still consider it overpriced in the secondhand steel market. If people are managing to sell gas pipe frames for a monkey apiece, I'm in the wrong game and need to drag out my leftover donor frames and a rattle can!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2019)

nonowt said:


> Fairly tidy 22" Richmond tourer plus racks £75 ono
> 
> 50s lugless 21-22" Claud Butler £60! Not too far from me but I've pledged not to buy anymore bike that don't fit me...
> 
> ...



Well i like 4 of them very much


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2019)

A Geliano Mecacycle Turbo for £25 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geliano-Mecacycle-Turbo-Retro-Road-Bike/202769068212







I _had_ a pair of those wheels; look great but a pain to keep true.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2019)

Today's findings OR SOME OF THEM 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viscount...241491?hash=item2883ff5893:g:YbYAAOSwfUZdaGPm

Love the way forks are spelt

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-bu...100665?hash=item2625b0cb79:g:Qn8AAOSw3JddaQ8H

Another cb 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...457317?hash=item34129b26e5:g:JrAAAOSwUmxdLdvQ

nice vintage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Royal-Pr...139677?hash=item3b38549c9d:g:KNUAAOSwasZdbRKA


----------



## buzzy-beans (6 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Love the way forks are spelt
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-bu...100665?hash=item2625b0cb79:g:Qn8AAOSw3JddaQ8H



No doubt he is a friend of Guy's!


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> No doubt he is a friend of Guy's!


Or Columbo...


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> No wonder. Have you seen the price of leather toeclip straps these days?



Search for the precise term "hub shiners" and you'll find loads, quite cheaply. They're not much good on Campag road hubs with the oil clip, or SA hubs with an oil port.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> No wonder. Have you seen the price of leather toeclip straps these days?


I wonder if you could recycle old leather belts to make some ? I bought a leather belt to use as a binocular strap the other day in a charity shop. Could be another use for them !


----------



## buzzy-beans (7 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if you could recycle old leather belts to make some ? I bought a leather belt to use as a binocular strap the other day in a charity shop. Could be another use for them !



When I was a we boy I used to use a length of fat string which I tied into a loop to keep my hubs clean.


----------



## RamoRuon (7 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> 4 old bikes, in the wrong category (  ) in St Albans for 99p start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-X-Gent...Sturmey-3-Speed-26x-1-3-8-Wheels/293210309327
> 
> View attachment 483351
> 
> ...



Great spot. Like you say, a nice deal for someone.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

This is worth the asking price just for the saddle & guards alone 

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XXTz...edium=mail&utm_content=alert&utm_source=alert


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2019)

This is £10 in West Yorkshire with less than 24 hours to go. But what is it? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racer-frame-unknown-leather-seat/193091748646


----------



## midlife (8 Sep 2019)

Android won't let me visit the link but those are Capella lugs so it's a high class Carlton. Going to get the iPhone which might let me look!


----------



## midlife (8 Sep 2019)

Pictures are crap but a wild stab in the dark would be a constellation? Belelux gears?

Buy it and send it to me


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> This is £10 in West Yorkshire with less than 24 hours to go. But what is it? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-racer-frame-unknown-leather-seat/193091748646
> 
> View attachment 484297



Very nice lugs indeed 


midlife said:


> Pictures are crap but a wild stab in the dark would be a constellation? Belelux gears?
> 
> Buy it and send it to me



@DCLane you heard the man


----------



## IanSmithCSE (9 Sep 2019)

Good morning,

I am confused, there seems to be two different rear wheels and rear mech in the pictures. :-(

Bye

Ian


----------



## davidphilips (9 Sep 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am confused, there seems to be two different rear wheels and rear mech in the pictures. :-(
> 
> ...


 Think the seller has added a picture of another bike by mistake, its even a different frame know if i was close i would be round with cash and an offer.


----------



## Poacher (9 Sep 2019)

That second pic, with the spoke protector disc, is of the same vendor's tandem.
(I always look at their other items, just on the off chance.)


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> That second pic, with the spoke protector disc, is of the same vendor's tandem.
> (I always look at their other items, just on the off chance.)



Well spotted


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2019)

I've got the message; Let's see if we can get it into the CC community.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> I've got the message; Let's see if we can get it into the CC community.



Aren't you running out of room yet ?


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Aren't you running out of room yet ?



_Way_ out of room; shed's so full my son's training bike has to live in the house. Two bikes stored outside plus 3 at my work.

But if it's a pick-up and hold for a bit that's fine.


----------



## davidphilips (9 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> _Way_ out of room; shed's so full my son's training bike has to live in the house. Two bikes stored outside plus 3 at my work.
> 
> But if it's a pick-up and hold for a bit that's fine.


 2 bikes outside all the time and no room for another bike, another shed required David .


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Sep 2019)

davidphilips said:


> 2 bikes outside all the time and no room for another bike, another shed required David .


I don't think its possible to have too many sheds.


----------



## buzzy-beans (10 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Pictures are crap but a wild stab in the dark would be a constellation? Belelux gears?
> 
> Buy it and send it to me



It only went for £10, so is the new owner a CC'er?


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> It only went for £10, so is the new owner a CC'er?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2019)

Another luglicous one her 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...657197?hash=item3b38d6942d:g:fwcAAOSwb6Bda7sl

He says he has been offered £600 !!!

So why does he have it up for £200 on shpock !!!

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XXe9...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer

And if they are not a set of death forks then i am surprised


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> He says he has been offered £600 !!!
> 
> So why does he have it up for £200 on shpock !!!



Possibly the seller was offered £600 by someone who hadn't yet set eyes on the bike and those dodgy front forks, they then revised their offer to £200 !!


----------



## DCLane (11 Sep 2019)

Dawes Galaxy 531 for £50 buy now in Halifax, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Dawes-Galaxy-Reynolds-531-Brown-Frame-Bike-Bicycle/362751884495 Tall people only!


----------



## midlife (11 Sep 2019)

That's a lot of bike for the money.......


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Sep 2019)

Dawes Lightning £35 Devon.
Looks in excellent condition.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-road-bike/1352979789


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2019)

How can you not like this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...275331?hash=item2884d57c43:g:msYAAOSwaV1db3Nd


----------



## DCLane (12 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> How can you not like this
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...275331?hash=item2884d57c43:g:msYAAOSwaV1db3Nd



Ask MrsBiggs682 and see


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Ask MrsBiggs682 and see



Unfortunately with it being a double men's frame she is not able to get her leg over the cross bar .

If she was more able then i would have bid on it the last time it was up for sale.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Sep 2019)

Thought this flat bar Surly Cross Check was a good buy, 99p start or £100 buy it now.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/274009996148


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2019)

531-framed Claud Butler Sovereign near Manchester for £50 start, with Brooks saddle, panniers and saddlebag - they're probably worth more than £50 alone: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vin...IGN-10-Speed-Bicycle-refurbished/233342365689


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (15 Sep 2019)

I seem to have acquired a slightly cosmetically challenged all-531 Raleigh for gas pipe money, much to my surprise and pleasure. Unusual Reynolds sticker, maybe a 50th anniversary one for 531? Which would date it to 1985. Will do a proper posting in the appropriate section when I actually get my grubby little mitts on it shortly...…



.


----------



## midlife (15 Sep 2019)

Nice . Teardrop cutouts and chrome are a nice and points to what it is


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Sep 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> When I was a we boy I used to use a length of fat string which I tied into a loop to keep my hubs clean.


I used to be kind of impressed by that device as a kid - but then thought "why".
Did folk walk around with oscillating leather straps in their underwear in that period?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Nice . Teardrop cutouts and chrome are a nice and points to what it is



Sounds like you already know what it is @midlife.  All will be revealed when I get it home and have a proper look over it during the next few days. It's something on my lugged steel wish list that I've been keeping an eye out for some time, but are usually either silly money or silly distances away. This one was neither and so long as no hidden horror stories are uncovered on close inspection, I shall be a happy bunny.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Nice . T
> 
> 
> Looks like a Royal to me





SkipdiverJohn said:


> Sounds like you already know what it is @midlife.  All will be revealed when I get it home and have a proper look over it during the next few days. It's something on my lugged steel wish list that I've been keeping an eye out for some time, but are usually either silly money or silly distances away. This one was neither and so long as no hidden horror stories are uncovered on close inspection, I shall be a happy bunny.



Looks like a Raleigh Royal to me


----------



## nonowt (16 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Unusual Reynolds sticker, maybe a 50th anniversary one for 531? Which would date it to 1985.


Yep, it's a 50th anniversary decal. I have one in the same position on my '85 Raleigh Competition.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I seem to have acquired a slightly cosmetically challenged all-531 Raleigh for gas pipe money, much to my surprise and pleasure. Unusual Reynolds sticker, maybe a 50th anniversary one for 531? Which would date it to 1985. Will do a proper posting in the appropriate section when I actually get my grubby little mitts on it shortly...…
> View attachment 485378
> .


As @biggs682 says, definitely looks like a 1985 Raleigh Royal touring bike, very nice.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Sep 2019)

There's no fooling you chaps is there? Even with just one pic taken from a funny angle, you know straight away what you are looking at! Looks identical to the one in the catalogue, and even appears to be on it's original 27" x 1 1/8" tyres - which hold air. Had to pull it apart for transport as I was very tight on space, so hopefully I might get time to reassemble it after work tonight. The stem wasn't seized either - which was a huge relief given the surface rust on the headset.


----------



## DCLane (17 Sep 2019)

Anyone want a pair of projects? £50 the pair near me: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Italian-Bicycles/183959412381


----------



## Poacher (17 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Anyone want a pair of projects? £50 the pair near me: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Italian-Bicycles/183959412381
> 
> View attachment 485581


Look like rust held together by dust! Vendor seems slightly confused as to whether both or just one for sale:
"A *pair *of vintage italian bicycles believed to be from the 20s or 30s 
unsure on brand due to condition, they are as found in an italian barn
*this auction is for one*"

Think I'll pass.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Sep 2019)

Just to prove Mr Biggs, Spiderweb & others correct, a couple of snaps of the frame after being given a wipe over with a white spirity rag to get the dirt off.











Apart from a few cosmetic scuffs on the frame tubes, which is a shame, I'm convinced it's essentially virtually a new bike as I can see no obvious mechanical wear and the unworn tyres are the same type as originally fitted.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Sep 2019)

ISO threading?


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Anyone want a pair of projects? £50 the pair near me: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Italian-Bicycles/183959412381
> 
> View attachment 485581



Monostay* That’s fascinating

*could be two stays rusted together


----------



## midlife (17 Sep 2019)

Are those children's bikes with 24" wheels?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Sep 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> ISO threading?



I sincerely hope so, because I'm intending to swap the headset for a less scruffy looking one. I might even be persuaded to spend actual cash. Short term, I've got a 1980-ish Carlton Stadium Worksop Tru-wel donor frame that I could rob for it's headset, *IF* the threads on the steerer tube are both the same; i.e. both Raleigh specials or both ISO standard.
As it isn't a 3-speed roadster we're dealing with, I'm hoping it might have standard threads, not Raleigh's own ones.


----------



## midlife (17 Sep 2019)

Raleigh had moved over to ISO threads for its proper bikes by then. Tange make a fab range of headsets for this type of thing. Just like MKS Sylvan pedals from the 70's 80's are still available new


----------



## Carlton Flier (19 Sep 2019)

Managed to buy this 531 Dawes Galaxy 23.5 frame for 30 quid off eBay. My intentions are to build it back up after painting and use bits and another Galaxy 21 inch which is too small for me


----------



## davidphilips (19 Sep 2019)

Carlton Flier said:


> Managed to buy this 531 Dawes Galaxy 23.5 frame for 30 quid My intentions are to build it back up after painting and use bits and another Galaxy 21 inch which is too small for me



Very nice forks on that Galaxy they are worth more than £30 on there own, should build up into a really nice bike and to me any way that frame is great in that it uses caliper brakes.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Sep 2019)

Carlton Flier said:


> Managed to buy this 531 Dawes Galaxy 23.5 frame for 30 quid off eBay. My intentions are to build it back up after painting and use bits and another Galaxy 21 inch which is too small for me



Same money as I paid for my 23 1/2" Royal, which I am delighted with as the fork chrome is very good, along with most of the whole bike. Rack & mudguards ain't pretty, but I'm intending to run it without either fitted as a dry weather fun ride, since I've got plenty of flat bar workhorse bikes already rack & mudguard equipped.


----------



## RamoRuon (19 Sep 2019)

£30 for each of those?! Blimey, I'm looking in the wrong places  !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Sep 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> £30 for each of those?! Blimey, I'm looking in the wrong places  !



You've got to be a hardcore bargain hunter. I've lost count of the number of high priced ones I've either just passed over or been outbid on. I started actively looking for a Dawes Galaxy/Raleigh Royal/Randonneur about 18 months ago, and I could have bought a hundred of the things in that time if I was more spendy. Eventually though, the right bike at the right price will come up - either because it's poorly described or poorly photographed in the listing, or it's at the time of year when the weather is shite and people are skint after Christmas so cycling is not high on their priorities. Now the autumn is approaching, the bargains will get better and better.


----------



## Poacher (19 Sep 2019)

1930's Humber gents cycle with leather Lycett saddle at Arthur Johnson's in Nottingham this Saturday 21/9/2019 lot 2300
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/auctions/0870/S5?s=2300 





Lot 2301 is a Sun tandem vintage cycle





Some other bikes too, but not vintage!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> 1930's Humber gents cycle with leather Lycett saddle at Arthur Johnson's in Nottingham this Saturday 21/9/2019 lot 2300
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/auctions/0870/S5?s=2300
> View attachment 485849
> 
> ...



That tandem has to be pre 50's with a clip type headset surely and looks nice as well


----------



## Carlton Flier (20 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> You've got to be a hardcore bargain hunter. I've lost count of the number of high priced ones I've either just passed over or been outbid on. I started actively looking for a Dawes Galaxy/Raleigh Royal/Randonneur about 18 months ago, and I could have bought a hundred of the things in that time if I was more spendy. Eventually though, the right bike at the right price will come up - either because it's poorly described or poorly photographed in the listing, or it's at the time of year when the weather is shite and people are skint after Christmas so cycling is not high on their priorities. Now the autumn is approaching, the bargains will get better and better.


My frame had been on for a week or so buy it now £40.00 or make an offer so I did £30 There were 28 watchers no offers? I wanted a 23.5 frame in 531 so I bought it I have a complete Dawes Galaxy but with a 21inch frame so it’s paint the new frame in the colour I want and swap over all the bits


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Sep 2019)

Carlton Flier said:


> My frame had been on for a week or so buy it now £40.00 or make an offer so I did £30 There were 28 watchers no offers?



I often watch listings I have no intention of doing a BIN or bid on, just to see if it sells or attracts any interest. I suspect a lot of others do exactly the same, especially if they consider the item overpriced or just want to get a feel for the going rate.
It can be a useful way of getting notified if an overpriced item gets relisted at a lower start, because if you are watching you will get an email if the item is subsequently relisted. I actually bought one like that; the first time round the bidding got too high so I sat on my hands and just watched it to see how high the bids went.. The sale must have then fallen through for some reason, because a week later same one gets relisted at the original start price. The second time round I put a lowball bid in, and no-one else bid at all. Job done!


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Sep 2019)

Another Raleigh Royal here, ends today and is currently at £28, pick up from Loughborough.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283614467032


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2019)

Carlton Flier said:


> Managed to buy this 531 Dawes Galaxy 23.5 frame for 30 quid off eBay. My intentions are to build it back up after painting and use bits and another Galaxy 21 inch which is too small for me


Nice. Is that a 1970's frame?


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Sep 2019)

A retro Bianchi Sirio needing some love, pick up in Martock, currently £58, ends tomorrow.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183956280908


----------



## Carlton Flier (21 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Nice. Is that a 1970's frame?


Yes it is and it’s in unmessed with condition that’s why I bought it The forks have to be worth what I paid for it.Its gonna get a colour change to blue I think the chrome will set it off nice


----------



## Poacher (21 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> 1930's Humber gents cycle with leather Lycett saddle at Arthur Johnson's in Nottingham this Saturday 21/9/2019 lot 2300
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/auctions/0870/S5?s=2300
> View attachment 485849
> 
> ...


Update: Humber went for £65, Sun tandem for £45, both hammer prices subject to 24% premium.

(I can remember when there was no buyer's commission; when it was introduced it was 4% inc vat!)


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 485997
> 
> 
> Another Raleigh Royal here, ends today and is currently at £28, pick up from Loughborough.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283614467032



Just made over the £100 mark 



Poacher said:


> Update: Humber went for £65, Sun tandem for £45, both hammer prices subject to 24% premium.
> 
> (I can remember when there was no buyer's commission; when it was introduced it was 4% inc vat!)



Wow that tandem went cheep cheep


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

I’m rather drawn to this Raleigh Esquire. What do you think of it?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m rather drawn to this Raleigh Esquire. What do you think of it?



Looks very original


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Looks very original


It does, but I can’t seem to find anything about the model, and the seller is not very helpful


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> It does, but I can’t seem to find anything about the model, and the seller is not very helpful



The rear hub should be dated but i would say 80's , expect it to be heavy but it should ride well just watch those steel rims in the wet , slap a pr of 27" or 700 alloys on it and it will be transformed


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2019)

Not come across one of these before; a Williams of Cheltenham - 531 frameset for £95 start. I _think_ it's one of my club-mates selling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Touring-...m-Reynolds-351-Tubing-57cm-frame/293241462527


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Not come across one of these before; a Williams of Cheltenham - 531 frameset for £95 start. I _think_ it's one of my club-mates selling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Touring-...m-Reynolds-351-Tubing-57cm-frame/293241462527
> 
> View attachment 486120



I have a Williams of Cheltenham bell on my KP. They’re still in business.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Not come across one of these before; a Williams of Cheltenham - 531 frameset for £95 start. I _think_ it's one of my club-mates selling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Touring-...m-Reynolds-351-Tubing-57cm-frame/293241462527
> 
> View attachment 486120



I have one of his frameset's in my loft and @CarlP has a matching bell


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have a Williams of Cheltenham bell on my KP. They’re still in business.





biggs682 said:


> I have one of his frameset's in my loft and @CarlP has a matching bell



@CarlP could have a whole matching bike here, to attach the bell to ;-)


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> @CarlP could have a whole matching bike here, to attach the bell to ;-)





CarlP said:


> View attachment 481364
> 
> 
> The Kingpin.


----------



## davidphilips (21 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> It does, but I can’t seem to find anything about the model, and the seller is not very helpful



If it was close to me i would buy it, looks great and would be a pleasure to own for very little outlay.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (21 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m rather drawn to this Raleigh Esquire. What do you think of it?





biggs682 said:


> Looks very original



Wheels look to be in decent condition too, which is often the bane of old steel-rimmed roadsters that have been stored somewhere damp for the last 30 years! Plus it's a Raleigh. Definitely worth a punt, especially say a £40 cheeky offer. Sometimes those sort of listings will auto-accept a near offer instantly.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m rather drawn to this Raleigh Esquire. What do you think of it?


Looks very good for the money. Nice colour too.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

Nice ish mystery bike here


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/475732736603159/

This one is not so old but a good price 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1740083509468860/


----------



## davidphilips (22 Sep 2019)

Love the handlebars and lug work on that mystery bike, some one has a real bargain.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Love the handlebars and lug work on that mystery bike, some one has a real bargain.



It's in @Tony Raynor 's neck of the world


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2019)

I think the mystery bike has sold?


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Sep 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Love the handlebars and lug work on that mystery bike, some one has a real bargain.


Yes it looks very nice. What a shame it is when all the decals disappear from these old bikes! I suppose somebody will be able to identify it though (maybe the buyer knows?). Lugs like that weren't usually on cheap bikes were they?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I suppose somebody will be able to identify it though (maybe the buyer knows?). Lugs like that weren't usually on cheap bikes were they?



I've seen lugs just like that featured on a frame on here before, but I can't place the maker. Definitely not a run of the mill gas pipe job. That was once someone's pride and joy clubman's machine and they probably saved up for quite a while before they could afford it.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2019)

Nice Viscount Aerospace here https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...27278a?utm_source=auction-alert&utm_medium=em

Looks quite small


----------



## simon.r (23 Sep 2019)

Five old bikes, some in better condition than others, currently at £9.99 with less than a day to go;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193074707253


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Sep 2019)

Some interesting machines there, that Triumph roadster is of course a rebadged Raleigh. The Hercules looks like it might have a slightly curved seat tube, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2019)

A Tomasini Super Prestige - looks good - currently £2 in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tommasin...cm-road-bike-Campagnolo-equipped/223678204890


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> A Tomasini Super Prestige - looks good - *currently £2* in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tommasin...cm-road-bike-Campagnolo-equipped/223678204890
> 
> View attachment 486769


I might be going out on a limb here but I think it will go for a bit more than that! Its VERY nice.


----------



## Poacher (26 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> A Tomasini Super Prestige - looks good - currently £2 in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tommasin...cm-road-bike-Campagnolo-equipped/223678204890
> 
> View attachment 486769





Kempstonian said:


> I might be going out on a limb here but I think it will go for a bit more than that! Its VERY nice.


It's an exemplar of beauty! Must resist......must resist.......must resist.
Any bets on how much one would need to bid to get it?

Edit: just noticed it has a San Marco Rolls saddle. Dammit! Mrs Poacher, fetch my handcuffs, and use them now. No, not for that.....it's to stop me making a bid for this Italian beauty. *Ow!*


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> It's an exemplar of beauty! Must resist......must resist.......must resist.
> Any bets on how much one would need to bid to get it?


I've no idea but I would think it will go well into three figures. That paint job is something else...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I've no idea but I would think it will go well into three figures. That paint job is something else...



Well my £5 bid got swallowed straight away


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I've no idea but I would think it will go well into three figures. That paint job is something else...



I'd be surprised if it doesn't fetch at least two hundred quid by the finish. Apart from being unusual with quality mechanicals, the size means it will fit an average sized rider, so potentially a lot of interested bidders. I've noticed that frames at the extremes of the sizing spectrum can often go for low money, especially the largest end. At 22 1/2" this is bang in the middle and could be made an acceptable fit for a lot of riders.


----------



## Krondican (27 Sep 2019)

I listed this last week, I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules posting a link to it? Please remove if so and accept my apologies. Found a Holdsworth group on Facebook who advised it should reach £100 as I'd originally listed it for 99p auction and received an ebay PM from a Holdsworth frame builder telling me I'd listed it way too low .... panic! Am happy its reached a fair price though, thoughts?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Sep 2019)

Krondican said:


> I listed this last week, I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules posting a link to it? Please remove if so and accept my apologies. Found a Holdsworth group on Facebook who advised it should reach £100 as I'd originally listed it for 99p auction and received an ebay PM from a Holdsworth frame builder telling me I'd listed it way too low .... panic! Am happy its reached a fair price though, thoughts?


Hi @Krondican and  to the site.

I'm afraid that selling outside the classifieds section is generally frowned upon and to use the classifieds you need to have become established as a member: Link to section rules.

If you want to get an idea about what the members think is a fair value, a new thread in the vintage section including a photo would be better.


----------



## Krondican (27 Sep 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hi @Krondican and  to the site.
> 
> I'm afraid that selling outside the classifieds section is generally frowned upon and to use the classifieds you need to have become established as a member: Link to section rules.
> 
> If you want to get an idea about what the members think is a fair value, a new thread in the vintage section including a photo would be better.


Sincerest apologies, I was hoping for some reassurance that I wasn't selling at a silly price and must admit that I thought I might generate a few views too (misunderstood the thread I think). I won't post elsewhere because there are only a couple days and am happy with the price its achieved. Apologies again, not an auspicious start to my forum postings!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well my £5 bid got swallowed straight away



It's up to £375 now with 7 bids and over 50 watchers! Looks like this one is the exception to the rule that old steel doesn't fetch strong money in the current market! I don't think we will see a similar surge in interest in old Raleighs though, even with the inclusion of those magic words "vintage" and "Eroica".....


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's up to £375 now with 7 bids and over 50 watchers! Looks like this one is the exception to the rule that old steel doesn't fetch strong money in the current market! I don't think we will see a similar surge in interest in old Raleighs though, even with the inclusion of those magic words "vintage" and "Eroica".....



Chrome lugs..nice. 

8 days to go, I would not be surprised if we end up north of 700.


Some old Raleigh’s do go for a bomb. A refurbished sbdu 753 frame and forks went for over 1200 a couple of weeks ago


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Some old Raleigh’s do go for a bomb. A refurbished sbdu 753 frame and forks went for over 1200 a couple of weeks ago



That's very much a micro market though, like the Tomasini. I don't think SBDU production even hit five figures, and nice as they are, it's a drop in the ocean compared to the millions and millions of production line Raleighs churned out over the years. Even within that bespoke market, 753 bikes were always rare and conventional wisdom is they are not anything like as durable as 531's - so less have survived.
Niche models aside, the market for quality steel is a buyer's one, and even more so for gas pipe. My own used 531 purchases total just £90 for three bikes that would collectively have been close to £2.5k new in today's money. You would never have picked up quality machinery at such a low proportion of it's original cost BITD.


----------



## midlife (29 Sep 2019)

Was it this "SBDU"... 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=402903


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

I don't have the degree of knowledge on those things to say if it's a kosher one or a fake, but I know there's no way I'm going to pay over a grand for a secondhand frame & forks no matter what its made of and who made it.
Put it this way if you were to build half a dozen production line 531 frames and a single SBDU 753 frame, into a fleet of mechanically & cosmetically identical bikes and then ride them all in a back-to-back test, do you reckon you would be able to identify which one was which just from the way it rode? I'm pretty sure I couldn't. 
In fact I would say it would be fairly difficult to correctly differentiate 18-23 from 501, and 501 from 531 unless you could accurately weigh them. I've got an 18-23 and a 501 Raleigh with absolutely identical geometry, and the difference in ride feel between them is tiny.


----------



## midlife (29 Sep 2019)

There was a cycling mag in the states that commissioned several frames made with different tubing all painted the same. Nobody could tell them apart when riding. Early 80's I think.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> There was a cycling mag in the states that commissioned several frames made with different tubing all painted the same. Nobody could tell them apart when riding. Early 80's I think.



Was it Bicycle Quarterly by any chance? I've read some of those that are available online and they appear to be dedicated fans of traditional lugged steel and the tech of the steel era.


----------



## midlife (29 Sep 2019)

There's this article but it's not the one I was thinking about, can't remember which mag either. It's been a while lol

http://www.bgcycles.com/new-page-1


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

Thanks @midlife, will have another cup of tea in hand in a minute - then give it a read!


----------



## southcoast (29 Sep 2019)

Some brands or makes of bike seem to sell for very high prices, but if you know what to look for and don’t follow the herd, some amazing bargains can still be found.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> There was a cycling mag in the states that commissioned several frames made with different tubing all painted the same. Nobody could tell them apart when riding. Early 80's I think.



That does not surprise me at all


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> Some brands or makes of bike seem to sell for very high prices, but if you know what to look for and don’t follow the herd, some amazing bargains can still be found.



Certain makes and models seem to sell on their reputation. A Dawes Galaxy seems to be the default go-to choice for a Tourer, with the Raleigh Royal also having a following. Both very nice machines, but are they necessarily that much better than everything else as their values suggest? Generally both tend to go for higher prices used than other, less well known, but similar quality bikes.
A lot of cyclists are ultra-conservative in their tastes, and will only buy what they are familiar with. To buy a name you haven't heard of, or a plain frame with no makers decals whatsoever, can be a leap in the dark. The advantage the well-known bikes have is information availability; I can easily find out details like frame geometry for a popular off-the-peg bike, therefore I know roughly what to expect in terms of ride feel.
For a lesser known or custom frame I am left with looking at a picture thinking "is that a 73/73 frame or is that head tube 74? Would it be too twitchy? Is the ride going to be harsh on crappy road surfaces? What size tyres am I going to get away with fitting?" 
When buying online you are taking a bigger chance than a face-to-face sale where you can "try before you buy". 
I agree there are plenty of bargains out there, but I tend to go for stuff that is familiar to me but badly described or poorly pictured, rather than venture into the unknown. My own experience says even bikes that tend to sell well can be bought as bargains if you are patient, with an element of luck. i often see two near-identical bikes sell at wildly differing prices within days of each other. It just depends who else is interested. A Trader looking for stock to resell won't pay so much as a private punter, because he needs his profit margin, so will bail out sooner. A couple of determined private buyers getting into a bidding war can result in a silly price.


----------



## TTSS (29 Sep 2019)

I don't think my Thorn Sherpa on here qualifies for vintage.

It's the first ones they made from 2003.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

TTSS said:


> I don't think my Thorn Sherpa on here qualifies for vintage.
> It's the first ones they made from 2003.



The Sherpa looks pretty old-school to me. I've got a 1991 Raleigh 26" MTB in a 23" size made of 501 and add Marathons, mudguards and rear rack, it's a dead ringer for one. Same goes for the 26" Surlys. They are also essentially re-purposed 26" rigid MTB frames.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The Sherpa looks pretty old-school to me. I've got a 1991 Raleigh 26" MTB in a 23" size made of 501 and add Marathons, mudguards and rear rack, it's a dead ringer for one. Same goes for the 26" Surlys. They are also essentially re-purposed 26" rigid MTB frames.



There's a lot to be said for the older non suspension steel mtb's


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> There's a lot to be said for the older non suspension steel mtb's



You're preaching to the converted. I won't entertain owning any other type. Steel, fully rigid, 26" and preferably British made. It does make me laugh though when the likes of Thorn and Surly market these "heavy duty" touring bikes as though they were a completely new concept, not based on something dating back to the 1980's. The only real difference I can see is the odd extra accessory mounting boss compared to an MTB frame, for which they charge a big premium.


----------



## booze and cake (29 Sep 2019)

1 of 4 Pegoretti built bikes badged a Pinarello Banesto, made for big Mig Indurain for the 1994 TDF, the last TDF to be won by a steel framed bike.

You had better sit down @SkipdiverJohn because the BIN price, is wait for it £48,000. I admit that is a bit spendy, but it doesn't sound much when you think of it as a museum piece, which this could easily be.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miguel-I...304067?hash=item1ccb254e83:g:h~AAAOSw3CdcgRtU


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> the BIN price, is wait for it £48,000. I admit that is a bit spendy, but it doesn't sound much when you think of it as a museum piece, which this could easily be.



"A bit spendy" is the understatement of the century! Of course you're right, this really is a museum piece, especially as the last steel era winner. None of my ordinary commercially produced machines has any special significance in the scheme of things, so their value simply reflects current supply and demand for riding on steel. In a way though, the price dictates that that one _has_ to end up being on static display or hidden in some rich collector's bike shed. You'd be scared to ride the thing at that price in case you crashed it, which is a shame because bikes (and vintage motorbikes, cars etc) were built to be used not just looked at and occasionally dusted.


----------



## davidphilips (29 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> 1 of 4 Pegoretti built bikes badged a Pinarello Banesto, made for big Mig Indurain for the 1994 TDF, the last TDF to be won by a steel framed bike.
> 
> You had better sit down @SkipdiverJohn because the BIN price, is wait for it £48,000. I admit that is a bit spendy, but it doesn't sound much when you think of it as a museum piece, which this could easily be.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miguel-I...304067?hash=item1ccb254e83:g:h~AAAOSw3CdcgRtU


 Nice looking bike but tbh i dont think its even worth the shipping cost for any one to buy as an every day bike, There are some great deals on used bikes and as long as my luck holds up and seller posts it i will post a picture soon of a great deal i may be getting soon.


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Was it this "SBDU"...
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=402903


No, it was a fairly small one 53cm if I remember correctly. I suspect it may have ended to in Japan.


----------



## midlife (29 Sep 2019)

@BalkanExpress thanks, sometimes the tablet refuses to use links embedded in text.


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> There was a cycling mag in the states that commissioned several frames made with different tubing all painted the same. Nobody could tell them apart when riding. Early 80's I think.



Here you go.

Magnificent 7

In short, no, he couldn’t work out which was which , except for the EL-OS but that’s not difficult


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> Some brands or makes of bike seem to sell for very high prices, but if you know what to look for and don’t follow the herd, some amazing bargains can still be found.



Fully agree on this, here in Belgium there is a steady supply of Columbus Max framed Diamant bikes, 25 tears ago list price in the UK was around 500 quid, today they can be picked up for a fraction of that price. Not by me though, as the stable is full


----------



## booze and cake (29 Sep 2019)

@davidphilips keep us posted, sounds like you have some big news soon

@BalkanExpress I've been on the look out on ebay for ages for a Columbus Max chrome fork to return my Simoncini (57-58cm frame) back to a steel fork. I love the oversized look of them, and with me at 90kg the extra front end stiffness is welcomed more than any weight penalty. If you see any decent condition just forks for sale, in Max with a 1 and 1/8 steerer width, and a long enough steerer for my frame, please let me know. Will reward with frites, beers or whatever else I can.

My stable is also full, but in the next few weeks there may be a new addition. I'm trying not to get excited (and failing) and can't give anything away until I've got my paws on it and its a done deal, but time to start making some space


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @davidphilips keep us posted, sounds like you have some big news soon
> 
> @BalkanExpress I've been on the look out on ebay for ages for a Columbus Max chrome fork to return my Simoncini (57-58cm frame) back to a steel fork. I love the oversized look of them, and with me at 90kg the extra front end stiffness is welcomed more than any weight penalty. If you see any decent condition just forks for sale, in Max with a 1 and 1/8 steerer width, and a long enough steerer for my frame, please let me know. Will reward with frites, beers or whatever else I can.
> 
> My stable is also full, but in the next few weeks there may be a new addition. I'm trying not to get excited (and failing) and can't give anything away until I've got my paws on it and its a done deal, but time to start making some space



I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Sep 2019)

Many thanks @BalkanExpress


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

A nice original Holdsworth here https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XY9F...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer bit pricey in my mind


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2019)

531 Competition-framed Paul Milnes in West Yorkshire for £125 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAUL-MIL...N-THROUGHOUT-GOOD-CHEAP-COMMUTER/123923789772

I'd be interested but have no space. It _may not_ be vintage but seems a decent price.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Sep 2019)

The lairy paint job and blue tyres would put me off. The tread of a bike tyre should be black. Anything else just looks wrong. Probably a nice frame, but I couldn't live with it in that colour scheme!


----------



## davidphilips (1 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> 531 Competition-framed Paul Milnes in West Yorkshire for £125 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAUL-MIL...N-THROUGHOUT-GOOD-CHEAP-COMMUTER/123923789772
> 
> I'd be interested but have no space. It _may not_ be vintage but seems a decent price.
> 
> ...


Just glad its not near me as i would buy it without a second thought as to where i would keep it , to me it looks fab.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> 531 Competition-framed Paul Milnes in West Yorkshire for £125 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAUL-MIL...N-THROUGHOUT-GOOD-CHEAP-COMMUTER/123923789772
> 
> I'd be interested but have no space. It _may not_ be vintage but seems a decent price.
> 
> ...



Sure that was on for £105 a few days ago


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

Tonight's finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...734018?hash=item2f374508c2:g:3YEAAOSwPE5dk06b

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...307996?hash=item4b6b556ddc:g:7aUAAOSw7mldhgYR

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...895416?hash=item4d9c4edb38:g:O6EAAOSwqEtdg9-H


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2019)

Liking the middle one, vertical dropouts, cracking seat stays, aero shifters and fab lugs


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> Liking the middle one, vertical dropouts, cracking seat stays, aero shifters and fab lugs



Thankfully too big and too far away for me


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Oct 2019)

What do you make of the XL anonymous blue one? Any guess as to the builder?
Nice lugwork suggests it's a good quality frame, but look at those fork clearances and the long drop brakes! That was built to be able to run with sensible tyres when fitted with mudguards. Looks more Tourer than Racer.


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2019)

It's a fast light tourer from the early eighties, likely built to order. Sometimes called a demi course. Could be built by any good pair of hands but sort of reminds me of M Steel.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Oct 2019)

Yes agree, in some respects quite sporty with the short rake forks and the back tyre quite close to the seat tube - but you could almost jam a bit of scaffold pole in between the top of the tyre and the fork crown!


----------



## davidphilips (3 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...734018?hash=item2f374508c2:g:3YEAAOSwPE5dk06b
> 
> ...


Really love that Galaxy, just thinking of the bits i would change and upgrade if i had it, Fit mudguards, centre pull brakes,Brooks saddle and rack, a new bike of that quality would cost thousands.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> What do you make of the XL anonymous blue one? Any guess as to the builder?
> Nice lugwork suggests it's a good quality frame, but look at those fork clearances and the long drop brakes! That was built to be able to run with sensible tyres when fitted with mudguards. Looks more Tourer than Racer.



Apart from the clearances it looks Italian to me


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Really love that Galaxy, just thinking of the bits i would change and upgrade if i had it, Fit mudguards, centre pull brakes,Brooks saddle and rack, a new bike of that quality would cost thousands.


I'm not sure the seller knows what he has got there. A Dawes racer? It's a 531 framed tourer that has lost a few bits along the way.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Oct 2019)

A Raleigh with Reynolds 853 frame, poor pics/description, currently £20, pick up from Warrington.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323937401124


----------



## Carlton Flier (4 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> I'm not sure the seller knows what he has got there. A Dawes racer? It's a 531 framed tourer that has lost a few bits along the way.


 This has been listed on freeads Seller says collection only think that’s what’s holding the sale up somewhat shame he won’t box it and send it would make good money for him


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

Shame that this is too small 

Get this beautiful thing with #Shpock app: https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XZTHJCZI0iF2UjRK/diavolo-racing-bike


----------



## southcoast (6 Oct 2019)

Not long to go on this one, seems to have a strange mix of parts.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geoffery...849228?hash=item3fcd82eccc:g:fXEAAOSwYS5dkLtM


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Oct 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Chrome lugs..nice.
> 
> 8 days to go, I would not be surprised if we end up north of 700



It went for 870!


----------



## funk2monk (7 Oct 2019)

southcoast said:


> Not long to go on this one, seems to have a strange mix of parts.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geoffery...849228?hash=item3fcd82eccc:g:fXEAAOSwYS5dkLtM


I will give you an update as I bought this and collecting on Saturday??
Hopefully a good buy.........!


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Oct 2019)

A nice single speed Raleigh Lenton in Alton, currently £46.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174050032375


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Oct 2019)

Virus 979 needing a spit and polish here, currently £78, seller in Driffield with postage too.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/274033711701


----------



## southcoast (7 Oct 2019)

funk2monk said:


> I will give you an update as I bought this and collecting on Saturday??
> Hopefully a good buy.........!



Looks like it was used for racing when it was new. Look forward to the update.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> Virus 979 needing a spit and polish here, currently £78, seller in Driffield with postage too.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/274033711701
> View attachment 488162


!st gen 979, nice .....as long as the pinch bolt hasn't cracked the seat post lug/bracket !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Oct 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> It went for 870!



It was very nice, but no-one will convince me it was £870 nice!. Meanwhile, back on planet earth a 18-23 hi-tensile framed Raleigh Pioneer auction made a creditable £51, in stark contrast to the very tidy Reynolds 501 framed Pioneer Trail that went for a mere £5 a couple of weeks ago! Sadly it was a bit too small for me as a 21" model - so I just watched, expecting a late flourish of bids that failed to materialise. Nice bargain for someone.....


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Oct 2019)

funk2monk said:


> I will give you an update as I bought this and collecting on Saturday??
> Hopefully a good buy.........!



Suicide levers on a 531 framed bike as well - what is the world coming to? And a nasty case of aluminium worm in those Weinmann brake calipers....


----------



## nonowt (7 Oct 2019)

This lugless Allin in West Wickham is nice. Ends tomorrow. 
Another 50s machine: Dan Genner/ Excel Cycles.
Claud Butler Colstar with at @midlife friendly black Dura Ace. Horsham. 
Quinn Brothers £100 BIN. Shropshire


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Oct 2019)

A 52cm Shorter Track/fixie bike, front fork is drilled so will take a brake if required, currently £60, seller in Hertford.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163891407066


----------



## buzzy-beans (8 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> A 52cm Shorter Track/fixie bike, front fork is drilled so will take a brake if required, currently £60, seller in Hertford.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163891407066



Gaud, that looks bloody ugly compared with my ultra classic 531 Shorter!


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> A 52cm Shorter Track/fixie bike, front fork is drilled so will take a brake if required, currently £60, seller in Hertford.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163891407066
> View attachment 488397


I love it , in a slightly potty way ! Could l convert this to a road usable machine ?


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I love it , in a slightly potty way ! Could l convert this to a road usable machine ?


I like it too in a weird kind of way. All it would need is a front brake for the road, I think legally you may require 2 brakes? I’ve seen plenty of fixies on the roads with just a front brake.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> I like it too in a weird kind of way. All it would need is a front brake for the road, I think legally you may require 2 brakes?


Well in France no one worries about that sort of stuff , at least not where l live


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> I like it too in a weird kind of way. All it would need is a front brake for the road, I think legally you may require 2 brakes? I’ve seen plenty of fixies on the roads with just a front brake.



If it's a fixie then just a front brake, as the fixed element also counts as a brake.

If you're running a freewheel then a rear brake is needed as well.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Oct 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> Gaud, that looks bloody ugly compared with my ultra classic 531 Shorter!



I bet it rides like a bit of RSJ on wheels too, with a small fat tube frame like that. The top of the bars aren't even as high as the top nut on any of my bikes head tubes either! It looks cripplingly uncomfortable.


----------



## buzzy-beans (9 Oct 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It looks cripplingly uncomfortable.



Or rather a right royal balls ache of a bike !


----------



## DCLane (9 Oct 2019)

A 531c-framed Raleigh Competition for £80 start in Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1984-Raleigh-Competition-55cm/183988307607


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2019)

*Bargain here 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2317976211784976/
*


----------



## RamoRuon (9 Oct 2019)

Great spot, biggs.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2019)

RamoRuon said:


> Great spot, biggs.



If i didn't have a full garage i would be M45 bound


----------



## midlife (9 Oct 2019)

Looks like a really old Carlton?


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Oct 2019)

What would you pay for this....give you a clue, you'd get change out of €15.


----------



## davidphilips (9 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> What would you pay for this....give you a clue, you'd get change out of €15.
> View attachment 488504


The mudguards alone are worth far more that that,even the wing nuts on the wheels, that one of this years best buys so far.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Oct 2019)

This one is €30 ....far too expensive
The problem with most of these bikes and there are literally dozens for sale at any one time, is that France is a very big country and the chances of finding regular bargains in any one region are slim !


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> This one is €30 ....far too expensive
> The problem with most of these bikes and there are literally dozens for sale at any one time, is that France is a very big country and the chances of finding regular bargains in any one region are slim !
> View attachment 488507


Need a donor like that to mix up the mixte!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> Looks like a really old Carlton?



It's got to be 50's with the guard mounts and rear stays design


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's got to be 50's with the guard mounts and rear stays design


Wish I could have seen it but its gone now. Too late as usual...


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Wish I could have seen it but its gone now. Too late as usual...


As my annoying American mates would say " A dollar short and a day too late"


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> As my annoying American mates would say " A dollar short and a day too late"


A dollar short? Correct (several actually)
A day too late? Correct

Even more annoying when they are right, isn't it?


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> A dollar short? Correct (several actually)
> A day too late? Correct
> 
> Even more annoying when they are right, isn't it?


It is but just keep quiet and smile, don't even attempt sarcasm , it is way over their heads


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2019)

Very nice Colnago, currently £3 (but won't stay at that!) in Wakefield, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colnago-...ped-excellent-condition-rare-tan/223696366203 from the same seller as the Tomassini I posted last week.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> Very nice Colnago, currently £3 (but won't stay at that!) in Wakefield, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colnago-...ped-excellent-condition-rare-tan/223696366203 from the same seller as the Tomassini I posted last week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 488624


Oooh ! need l say more ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> Very nice Colnago, currently £3 (but won't stay at that!) in Wakefield, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colnago-...ped-excellent-condition-rare-tan/223696366203 from the same seller as the Tomassini I posted last week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 488624


One of the rare Colnagos made of Tange tubing. An example of when "rare" does not equate to "more expensive" as the Tange ones are, in general, less sought after. Someone may get lucky and grab a "bargain"


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> It is but just keep quiet and smile, don't even attempt sarcasm , it is way over their heads


Poor things , and don't even attempt a simile or a euphemism or you may receive a comment like, "oh you British you are so quaint "


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> Very nice Colnago, currently £3 (but won't stay at that!) in Wakefield, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colnago-...ped-excellent-condition-rare-tan/223696366203 from the same seller as the Tomassini I posted last week.



And still with over 9 days to go it already past the £100 mark............. Don't these ebayers know how to grab a bargain is to not show your hand until far closer to the end of the listing?


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Oct 2019)

Pulled this one out at random from Le bon coin where there are currently 17,500 plus bikes for sale in France. You really could waste your life away searching this lot .
Anyway asking price is €150 , dunno if that is good bad or indifferent.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Pulled this one out at random from Le bon coin where there are currently 17,500 plus bikes for sale in France. You really could waste your life away searching this lot .
> Anyway asking price is €150 , dunno if that is good bad or indifferent.
> View attachment 488669



Looks nice enough to me , why do people use odd colour tyres


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Looks nice enough to me , why do people use odd colour tyres


Yes that should knock at least €20 off the price for bad taste


----------



## southcoast (11 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Looks nice enough to me , why do people use odd colour tyres



Black tyre matches the back and Amber wall matches the front of the frame?  Lol


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Oct 2019)

southcoast said:


> Black tyre matches the back and Amber wall matches the front of the frame?  Lol


So they do, very observant of you ! Or maybe very unobservant of yours truly


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Oct 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> And still with over 9 days to go it already past the £100 mark............. Don't these ebayers know how to grab a bargain is to not show your hand until far closer to the end of the listing?



I've noticed that if top quality/exotic kit gets listed with a silly low start price, like 1p or 99p, it really seems to get the punters worked up and the final price often goes well above what it might have achieved with say a £100 start.
I reckon a lot of the bids come from watching punters who are not really interested in buying the item at all, but who merely want to smoke out the "serious" bidders and see how high they are prepared to go.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Oct 2019)

A small frame Ribble here, no reserve and starting bid of £50 or offer, this bike didn’t sell first time around so an offer on or near £50 might secure it. Seller in Brigg.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293274590092


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> A small frame Ribble here.



It does annoy me when advertisers can't be bothered to give the size of the frame as a measurement!


----------



## funk2monk (13 Oct 2019)

southcoast said:


> Not long to go on this one, seems to have a strange mix of parts.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geoffery...849228?hash=item3fcd82eccc:g:fXEAAOSwYS5dkLtM





funk2monk said:


> I will give you an update as I bought this and collecting on Saturday??
> Hopefully a good buy.........!


Well Ive collected the Geoffrey Butler and the gamble seems to have paid off!!!
Campagnolo large flanged hubs front and rear with Mavic rims Campagnolo chain set and crank very light and hopefully should clean up ok.
Seat has been removed
Aluminium, worm is quite prolific on brakes but will replace these as well as the levers.
Original eBay photo for reference. 
Cleaned pictures to follow..............!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2019)

@funk2monk glad the gamble paid off , must admit i looked at it but a bit smaller frame size than i prefer yes more pics please


----------



## midlife (13 Oct 2019)

Might be worth if if you are on the lookout for a Hetchins head badge? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-steel-frame/123928217870?hash=item1cdab2890e:g:RP0AAOSwh~xdlxC~


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2019)

A 531-framed Holdsworth Criterium in West Yorkshire, £31 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/holdswor...-including-original-owner-manual/303321443025


----------



## carpenter (14 Oct 2019)

funk2monk said:


> Well Ive collected the Geoffrey Butler and the gamble seems to have paid off!!!
> Campagnolo large flanged hubs front and rear with Mavic rims Campagnolo chain set and crank very light and hopefully should clean up ok.
> Seat has been removed
> Aluminium, worm is quite prolific on brakes but will replace these as well as the levers.
> ...



needs a new thread


----------



## stalagmike (16 Oct 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113925020044

Future classic in NOS condition. Got to be worth a go if it's in your area.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2019)

stalagmike said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113925020044
> 
> Future classic in NOS condition. Got to be worth a go if it's in your area.



I think that will sell easily enough


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I think that will sell easily enough



Will be interesting to see what it makes though. It's nice, but the size is going to rule out everyone except those over 6 ft with long legs, and who aren't frightened of big frames because all they've ever ridden is silly shrunken modern ones. I doubt it would even comfortably fit more than 2 or 3 percent of the population, and the standover height is probably going to be about 35 inches!.


----------



## southcoast (16 Oct 2019)

This one looks interesting.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOUSE-CL...noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## IanSmithCSE (16 Oct 2019)

Good morning, 



SkipdiverJohn said:


> Will be interesting to see what it makes though. It's nice, but the size is going to rule out everyone except those over 6 ft with long legs, and who aren't frightened of big frames because all they've ever ridden is silly shrunken modern ones. I doubt it would even comfortably fit more than 2 or 3 percent of the population, and the standover height is probably going to be about 35 inches!.



I suspect that it will go for quite a lot if two dealers find it and are prepared to hold on to it for a while.

If I needed a bike that size and wanted steel I could easily see myself getting excited and paying something close to £300-£500 for it. 

Having said that before writing the cheque I might think 531 main frame tubes only and a 6 speed freewheel aren't I better off with a Specialized Allez (or equivalent)? 

Its a lovely blast from the past but coughing up a lot for it once I thought about it, especially as I was quite dismissive of it when it was a current model, only 531 tubes, forks and stays would do me then?

Bye

Ian


----------



## buzzy-beans (16 Oct 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> If I needed a bike that size and wanted steel I could easily see myself getting excited and paying something close to £300-£500 for it.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Ian



That is exactly the thought that went through my mind when I briefly came back to cycling a couple or so years ago.

For me, I still had fond and vivid memories of my 531 and similar bikes from the early to mid 1960's, some of them that had been specially built for me, but I also wanted to try some of the new offerings from the likes of Specialized etc. and to be honest all the new ones left me feeling totally cold as they didn't have any character as far as I was concerned, and then I saw a post that Mr. Biggs put up about a Shorter Rochford bike he had recently acquired.
I made contact with Martin and went to see him and more importantly the drop dead gorgeous bike and on riding it I was filled with complete and utter jaw dropping joy as it felt totally alive and so completely full of character and so utterly removed from the soulless feel of the new bikes I had tried............ so I bought it, even if the amount I paid was slightly steep!

But, you know what, to this day I don't regret my decision to do so.


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Oct 2019)

stalagmike said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113925020044
> 
> Future classic in NOS condition. Got to be worth a go if it's in your area.


That's a beauty. Shame you'd have to be 7 feet tall to ride it.


----------



## Poacher (16 Oct 2019)

stalagmike said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113925020044
> 
> Future classic in NOS condition. Got to be worth a go if it's in your area.





SkipdiverJohn said:


> Will be interesting to see what it makes though. It's nice, but the size is going to rule out everyone except those over 6 ft with long legs, and who aren't frightened of big frames because all they've ever ridden is silly shrunken modern ones. I doubt it would even comfortably fit more than 2 or 3 percent of the population, and the standover height is probably going to be about 35 inches!.





swee'pea99 said:


> That's a beauty. Shame you'd have to be 7 feet tall to ride it.


Agreed you'd need to be in a minority of the very tall; the same vendor has a 1982 21" Raleigh Competition which is even better looking (difficult, I know, as the 25" is in near-immaculate state), and towards the opposite end of the height spectrum. BIN price of £695, thobut!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Ret...542788?hash=item1a8603c184:g:fzEAAOSwndFdnNxQ


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Oct 2019)

Here's a Roy Thame 21" which looks tidy.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-vin...757101?hash=item1a8662942d:g:CRQAAOSwd1tdpImq


----------



## carpenter (16 Oct 2019)

That Competition is beautiful


----------



## southcoast (16 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's a Roy Thame 21" which looks tidy.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-vin...757101?hash=item1a8662942d:g:CRQAAOSwd1tdpImq



Hasn’t travelled far in the last 40 years from Putney to Richmomd.


----------



## nonowt (16 Oct 2019)

Do the Raleigh Competition and the Carlton Pro-Am look like they've repainted?

This Raleigh painted in Banana colours looks like a quality frame a Professional maybe? I wonder what the frame number is... Seller has a host of other lovely bikes including an incredible Roberts 

The clover lugs in the 4th picture of this Claud look too nice - more like a Roy Thame?


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2019)

The link to the Claud go to the Raleigh


----------



## carpenter (16 Oct 2019)

nonowt said:


> Do the Raleigh Competition and the Carlton Pro-Am look like they've repainted?




I hadn't thought of that - just been to my shed to look at my "Competition". Mine also has a "W" code at the start of the serial number, like the one on eBay - Worksop build. 
My downtube decal has "Craftsman built by Carlton Cycles Worksop England", not the ".....Raleigh Cycles......." shown on the one for sale - although I am not sure that Raleigh would have been consistent on their labelling.
Also the eBay paint does look a little more metallic than mine - but that could just be photograph effect/ageing.

The Competition for sale does look very good though.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Oct 2019)

Peugeot Competition for sale fairly local to me for a change......any good or run of the mill ?


----------



## nonowt (16 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> The link to the Claud go to the Raleigh


D'oh! That's what happens when you trying to do things sneakily on the company time. Try this!


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Peugeot Competition for sale fairly local to me for a change......any good or run of the mill ?
> View attachment 489300


Looks to me like a nice machine, and a bit of googling suggests it's a 531 frame and has been known to fetch the order of £300.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Oct 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Looks to me like a nice machine, and a bit of googling suggests it's a 531 frame and has been known to fetch the order of £300.


Seriously !! l had better hot foot it to Brive the seller is asking €80


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2019)

nonowt said:


> D'oh! That's what happens when you trying to do things sneakily on the company time. Try this!



good spot, iPhone pics playing up but certainly no CB. Classy from what I can see


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Seriously !! l had better hot foot it to Brive the seller is asking €80


Well, I'm only going on what a bit of googling turned up...I'd personally do a bit more homework before heating my feet. But it looks good. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2019)

nonowt said:


> D'oh! That's what happens when you trying to do things sneakily on the company time. Try this!



Thanks for the link , would it be possible to post the whole link, for some reason my android tablet is looking for "this" lol


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Peugeot Competition for sale fairly local to me for a change......any good or run of the mill ?
> View attachment 489300




Peugeot used the Competition name for quite a few bikes, does that say 400 down the seat tube?


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Oct 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Well, I'm only going on what a bit of googling turned up...I'd personally do a bit more homework before heating my feet. But it looks good. Hope it turns out well.





swee'pea99 said:


> Well, I'm only going on what a bit of googling turned up...I'd personally do a bit more homework before heating my feet. But it looks good. Hope it turns out well.


Peugeot seems to be flavour of the moment, this one came up on my radar






midlife said:


> Peugeot used the Competition name for quite a few bikes, does that say 400 down the seat tube?





midlife said:


> Peugeot used the Competition name for quite a few bikes, does that say 400 down the seat tube?


It says 500 !


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Oct 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Well, I'm only going on what a bit of googling turned up...I'd personally do a bit more homework before heating my feet. But it looks good. Hope it turns out well.



I think it is Reynolds 525, which is still pretty good. 

However, I have to say it doesn’t hold a candle to most of Your bikes


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Oct 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> I think it is Reynolds 525, which is still pretty good.
> 
> However, I have to say it doesn’t hold a candle to most of Your bikes


Thanks for your comment and of course l agree  . l have just been trying to sort out a winter ride so that my Vitus bikes don't get used and abused in the wet .....which bonded aluminium frames aren't fond of !


----------



## nonowt (16 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> Thanks for the link , would it be possible to post the whole link, for some reason my android tablet is looking for "this" lol


Double d'oh!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401920586170

Double bargain: early 80s Ellis Briggs and an mid 80s Raleigh Touriste. Currently £70 for both in Sawerby Bridge 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401920586170


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Oct 2019)

A nice old small BSA Javelin for £99 (so far) in Sutton Coldfield.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Javelin-Road-Bike/233368440525?hash=item3655d7cecd:g:hfgAAOSw6VVdh3W7

... and a gents & ladies pair of BSAs in Caernarfon for the same price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-bike-and-Camille/254188647542?hash=item3b2ed2f476:g:fGUAAOSwuG9cpfi0

Another Javelin in Rushden for £75

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Jave...516542?hash=item59345bbc3e:g:dW8AAOSwEvZcRLIL


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks for your comment and of course l agree  . l have just been trying to sort out a winter ride so that my Vitus bikes don't get used and abused in the wet .....which bonded aluminium frames aren't fond of !



I started off looking for winter bikes but found this which may not be suitable but is fab

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1690855766.htm/

Or, since you have a 243 you could get a 233

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1690397100.htm/

However, for winter this would be great with mudguard fittings but I fear it is too big

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1690809152.htm/

Or this in a better size

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1690142353.htm/

and this is mudguard friendly and very nice too

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1689434303.htm/

Just take a van when you go and grab a few


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2019)

@BalkanExpress - I can see why there are several importers of French-sourced bikes.

Decent value and a resale opportunity in the UK.


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> @BalkanExpress - I can see why there are several importers of French-sourced bikes.
> 
> Decent value and a resale opportunity in the UK.


If I could convince the family we'd be better of with me messing around with old bikes i's be happy...but poorer


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Oct 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> I started off looking for winter bikes but found this which may not be suitable but is fab
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1690855766.htm/
> 
> ...


NO NO NO ! Now you've done it .....l am in love l want that 233  Suddenly l have lost interest in winter bikes


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> @BalkanExpress - I can see why there are several importers of French-sourced bikes.
> 
> Decent value and a resale opportunity in the UK.


Deffo


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Deffo


Perhaps its an opportunity for once in my life to pursue a worthwhile occupation as a dealer in nice bikes of all types, shapes and sizes ! l would be more than happy touring around France picking up bicycle bargains. The part l wouldn't be so keen on would be going to and fro on a ferry to merry England


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Oct 2019)

Now look what you have made me do , Vitus officially has a rival in my eyes 
https://pyfrides.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/cat-1999.pdf


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Now look what you have made me do



Don't try to put the blame on anyone else!  No-one is forcing you to do it. I'm just glad my tastes in vintage steel are a little less exotic than yours, which means I still have cash left for those essentials like food and beer.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Perhaps its an opportunity for once in my life to pursue a worthwhile occupation as a dealer in nice bikes of all types, shapes and sizes ! l would be more than happy touring around France picking up bicycle bargains. The part l wouldn't be so keen on would be going to and fro on a ferry to merry England



That's the easy bit surely


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Oct 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Don't try to put the blame on anyone else!  No-one is forcing you to do it. I'm just glad my tastes in vintage steel are a little less exotic than yours, which means I still have cash left for those essentials like food and beer.


I appreciate what you say but when confronted by such objects of desire (and l do mean bicycles) the need to own one even for short time, is difficult to resist


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's the easy bit surely


You may well be right Mr B. but l have to say that l much prefer aeroplanes to ferries. l always have problems with over officious customs operatives at ferry ports.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Oct 2019)

Look what else l have found , this might be the beginning of my stock for import to the uk.
Oh by the way the asking price here is €120


----------



## midlife (19 Oct 2019)

Big SBDU frame here, seller unaware of what it is. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSIC-...745083?hash=item3d9579137b:g:MCYAAOSwLh9dpzAM


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

Some Saturday finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrera-...060950?hash=item2cf92d5dd6:g:S8cAAOSw3O5dbpiM

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...613271?hash=item4448a5fa97:g:g0sAAOSwKINdotjg

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...886500?hash=item1a86648da4:g:wFYAAOSwH4tdmjmr

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-CF...147852?hash=item1f03777a0c:g:1voAAOSwQApdmjOv


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2019)

A personal whinge: please put the location at least on your finds. If not the price.

On a better note, this Raleigh M-Trax is £40 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-m-trax-6000r/264502172627


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> Big SBDU frame here, seller unaware of what it is.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSIC-...745083?hash=item3d9579137b:g:MCYAAOSwLh9dpzAM



All Cinelli lugs, it could be a Services des Courses? At that size it’s likely to end up in the Netherlands, plenty of very tall Raleigh fans there


----------



## midlife (19 Oct 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> All Cinelli lugs, it could be a Services des Courses? At that size it’s likely to end up in the Netherlands, plenty of very tall Raleigh fans there


 Number is 1985 so a bit after my racing / cycling time, I had a job by then so bikes had been overtaken by the need to have a job to pay for rent / food / exams! Certainly one for the taller rider lol


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2019)

Sorry @DCLane


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2019)

This looks familiar https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174050241501

In Banbury


----------



## tom73 (20 Oct 2019)

Nice but can't dip that in your tea though


----------



## midlife (20 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This looks familiar https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174050241501
> 
> In Banbury



The description is somewhat disingenuous to say the least...


----------



## southcoast (20 Oct 2019)

Used to have one of these in the early 70’s

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-CL...191117?hash=item1cdba6448d:g:KmAAAOSw6-5dqYUu


----------



## midlife (20 Oct 2019)

Nice Europa, one of the early ones with yellow head tube and Crespera lugged Carlton frame


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> The description is somewhat disingenuous to say the least...


Yes... and here's another 'Badged Hobbs' Blue Riband (track version) with totally different lugs andd different top to the stays.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/55cm-TRACK-ROAD-PATH-FRAME-BADGED-HOBBS-BLUE-RIBAND-no-61107-VERY-NICE-QUALITY/293280260198?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=60413&meid=edbf611c98564b1f892639dc16aefcb3&pid=100752&rk=4&rkt=12&sd=174050241501&itm=293280260198&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

The fork crown is also different.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2019)

Tonight's finds

A London one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marin-Bike/362782107293?hash=item54777fa69d:g:WJcAAOSwGj9dpggD

A Skegness one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mountain...508218?hash=item2f361069ba:g:wwkAAOSwAwJdbkVI

Don't show this Aldershot beauty to @woodbutcher https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...556257?hash=item28875aa421:g:QtMAAOSw2wZdl49G 

A Warrington Italian https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vin...259965?hash=item3b3a10f3bd:g:eyoAAOSwlINdb~2C


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Oct 2019)

The 992 is really nice , not sure if the seller means that the frame has not been used from new or that it hasn't been ridden much since it was built up recently . Either way it looks in nice condition , bit pricy though


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Either way it looks in nice condition , bit pricy though



My thought as well


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My thought as well


Just had a quick look to see if there are any 992's around . There are a few at the moment and prices are all over the place but these two look good to me....the blue is €200 and the red is €280


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Just had a quick look to see if there are any 992's around . There are a few at the moment and prices are all over the place but these two look good to me....the blue is €200 and the red is €280
> View attachment 489962
> 
> View attachment 489963


And if you are Mars bar fan , how about this colour scheme


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> And if you are Mars bar fan , how about this colour scheme
> View attachment 489965



I like mars but prefer milky ways


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2019)

Back to normality with these local to me finds

Kettering https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...979394?hash=item1a7bf7aec2:g:5cEAAOSwiKxc2rrf

Kettering https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...027752?hash=item23c8c23b68:g:OYIAAOSwn0VdrLj-

Bedford https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannonda...019909?hash=item2625ce1485:g:YOUAAOSw2Mpda85J


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Back to normality with these local to me finds
> 
> Kettering https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...979394?hash=item1a7bf7aec2:g:5cEAAOSwiKxc2rrf
> 
> ...


I like Aeros!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

There is a Sun Snipe on eBay at the moment finishes tomorrow in need of some work .


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> There is a Sun Snipe on eBay at the moment finishes tomorrow in need of some work .


This one?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...050097?hash=item5225f3c1b1:g:yHIAAOSwThNdpcQk

Needs quite a lot of work! But the price at the moment is very low (£1.20).


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> This one?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...050097?hash=item5225f3c1b1:g:yHIAAOSwThNdpcQk
> 
> Needs quite a lot of work! But the price at the moment is very low (£1.20).


It does have potential though !


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It does have potential though !


Certainly does. It will be interesting to see how much it fetches!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Certainly does. It will be interesting to see how much it fetches!


Shame it's not nearer


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Oct 2019)

There's certainly more than £20 of useable parts on it and the frame doesn't look TOO bad...

Interesting that it has a five speed freewheel but no derailleur or changer


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Oct 2019)

btw check out the guy's other items. He has several bikes, including a couple of trikes.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

I think it is north of Andover .


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think it is north of Andover .


A bit west of Andover in fact... way too far for me - 109 miles.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Shame it's not nearer


You could pop down and visit the Hawk Conservancy while you were there !


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You could pop down and visit the Hawk Conservancy while you were there !


You are only an hour or so away lllaveago


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2019)

Anyone know anything about this interesting steel frame Duclos Lassale ?
It's way too big for little old me but l am intrigued by the tube shape , might have to keep my eyes open for a 52cm frame


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2019)

@woodbutcher that is nice indeed , if that is cheap then i would buy it and have your legs stretched


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher that is nice indeed , if that is cheap then i would buy it and have your legs stretched


Oh , just seen your comment


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2019)

Its not exactly cheap at €300 , here is the spec. in French l'm afraid 
Je propose à la vente mon fixie Duclos Lassale. Le vélo convient pour des gabarits de 175 à 185 cm.
Le vélo est équipé :
Cadre acier Duclos Lassale
Fourche carbone Bianchi
Pédalier Miche 165 mm couronne en 50 T
Pédales auto Look
Roues Miche Durex haut de gamme montées avec pneu piste, pignon 14 T
Selle Rolls San Marco ( très haut de gamme, super cuir )
Frein Shimano Dura Ace avec patins très bon état
Jeu de direction Shimano 600
Cintre route Prima 220
Potence Mantis 100 mm
Pretty self explanatory !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Its not exactly cheap at €300 , here is the spec. in French l'm afraid
> Je propose à la vente mon fixie Duclos Lassale. Le vélo convient pour des gabarits de 175 à 185 cm.
> Le vélo est équipé :
> Cadre acier Duclos Lassale
> ...



Ooh that's expensive and all foreign to me


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

That was cheap £10 .50 !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2019)

One for those north of the border https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...clude-furniture-jewellery-vintage-to-lot-139/


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Its not exactly cheap at €300 , here is the spec. in French l'm afraid
> Je propose à la vente mon fixie Duclos Lassale. Le vélo convient pour des gabarits de 175 à 185 cm.
> Le vélo est équipé :
> Cadre acier Duclos Lassale
> ...



A bit of a mystery. I found this on-line a road bike,magain with the mill cycles logo, but no further info.

https://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=97222


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> A bit of a mystery. I found this on-line a road bike,magain with the mill cycles logo, but no further info.
> 
> https://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=97222


I like a mystery to unravel and this appears to be one. I will talk to the seller of the Duclos Lassale to see if they know anything about either Mill Cycles or who the frame builder was. l'm not holding my breath on a result though .


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2019)

Found Mill Cycles here in France so thats a start :
Mill'Cycles
56 rue b 51100 - Reims
Téléphone : +33 0326021018


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2019)

Looks very MBK with those seat stays sort of narrowing and pointing into the seat cluster.


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> Number is 1985 so a bit after my racing / cycling time, I had a job by then so bikes had been overtaken by the need to have a job to pay for rent / food / exams! Certainly one for the taller rider lol



Bidding ended at £222.77. I am assuming the seller is pleasantly surprised


----------



## IanSmithCSE (25 Oct 2019)

Good morning,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/J-F-WILS...242456?hash=item5b61e24418:g:mh8AAOSw4cRdl6yu

Quite an unusual frame for sale at £200 in Sheffield, possibly more interesting than likely to want to buy though. :-)

Am unused J Wilson in 501 (yes 501) with track ends that have a gear hanger.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2019)

@IanSmithCSE thanks for pointing that out


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Oct 2019)

Never heard of the "Racer" marque, but here's one with the spec in French (c'mon its pretty easy really)
VELO ROUTE marque RACER Modèle «ARGENTAL»

Cadre 54/55cm, 11 tubes COLOMBUS THRON
Cintre largeur 42 cm, fourche droite.
Tout équipé CAMPAGNOLO « MIRAGE » (Freins, dérailleurs avant et arrière).
Plateaux : 39/52 (plateau 50 dents offert), Cassette : 8 vitesses (13/23)
Pédales automatiques
Jantes profil haut RIGIDA DP18 (pneus michelin)
Bon état général, peu roulé





Interesting or just run of the mill ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Never heard of the "Racer" marque, but here's one with the spec in French (c'mon its pretty easy really)
> VELO ROUTE marque RACER Modèle «ARGENTAL»
> 
> Cadre 54/55cm, 11 tubes COLOMBUS THRON
> ...



Straight forks


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2019)

Just Why would you in Kettering 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1960s-re...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

A Leicester beauty https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hercules...970960?hash=item5226111110:g:r90AAOSwqwhdp0YD

A Coventry gem of a frameset here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...198447?hash=item1f03e30f6f:g:yyAAAOSwZwldrFxb


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (27 Oct 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-RALEIGH-bike-frame/223716298917

Not my usual thing, but for £20 might it be worthwhile?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Oct 2019)

Ed no-more-lemons said:


> Not my usual thing, but for £20 might it be worthwhile?



Looks fairly presentable, but it's a real old-school 28" rod-braked Roadster frame by the looks of it, so you'd probably need another donor bike to use for the mechanical parts to build it up. Lots of small parts would need sourcing, which could be time-consuming. Much more involved than cobbling together something based on 27" or 700c wheels!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

Monday pm finds

In London https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATALA-vi...645456?hash=item46a0552590:g:im0AAOSw509drGRO

A nice John Hardisty frameset in Preston https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/John-Har...515587?hash=item3fcfef71c3:g:JHUAAOSwJUBdtw5O

A London Alan https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alan-Sup...479462?hash=item1cdc434166:g:zCEAAOSw9ltdtdxq

A London Univega road bike https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-Un...915691?hash=item420b35c8ab:g:pzMAAOSwxW9drJCe

A Dartford Cicli that i like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...583310?hash=item593a9eed4e:g:fjEAAOSwZ~pdqcpN


----------



## IanSmithCSE (29 Oct 2019)

Good morning,

What about a Raleigh Record Sprint?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...046201?hash=item1cdaecf379:g:YMgAAOSw0L9dm5PJ

£50 buy it now, no front wheel and in Halifax.

Bye

Ian


----------



## davidphilips (5 Nov 2019)

Has any one else noticed how cheap older groupsets are going for no Ebay? Seen some ultegra 9 speed groupsets go for very little one went for under £50 a 6500, then even seen a 10 speed Ultegra think it was a 6600 go for £104, yet at the same time second hand STIs seem to go for as much as the compleat groupsets ? Some times prices seem very cheap and now seems to be a good time to buy up on groupsets?


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Nov 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Has any one else noticed how cheap older groupsets are going for no Ebay? Seen some ultegra 9 speed groupsets go for very little one went for under £50 a 6500, then even seen a 10 speed Ultegra think it was a 6600 go for £104, yet at the same time second hand STIs seem to go for as much as the compleat groupsets ? Some times prices seem very cheap and now seems to be a good time to buy up on groupsets?


Watch the prices go up now


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Just Why would you in Kettering
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1960s-reynolds-531-lightweight-racing-Frameset-23-nervex-pro-Lugs/233379553099?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...


I just love the matching seat post !


----------



## davidphilips (5 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Watch the prices go up now


Lol, Hope not as i am stock building for future projects, Know what else seems to go (some times) very reasonable are almost new wheels, bought a pair of WH-Rs330 Shimano wheels with tyres and tubes only about 300 miles on them for £89 including delivery,plus a set of new Shimano WH-r550 for £80 and that included delivery also from Ebay, there are some great deals at present.


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2019)

A bit battered but £20 start for a big Carlton Cyclone in South Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...Retro-Vintage-Leroica-No-reserve/174084923301


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Nov 2019)

@DCLane the ad does say “Eroica”: the seller may be hoping it goes for a fair bit more than 20

Having said that, it does have a triple and lots of teeth at the back , so it is a lot more Eroica ready than most


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Nov 2019)

Sellers can hope for what they want, but what they actually get is another matter.... The location and scruffy condition suggests to me it isn't going to fetch top dollar, especially into November! Personally I'm a bit wary of listings that are liberally sprinkled with the words "retro" "vintage", and "Eroica" anyway - which tends to reduce the chance of picking up a genuine bike at a bargain price. The less cycling buzzwords used and the more vague the description, the better in my book. Poor photos are a bonus.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Sellers can hope for what they want, but what they actually get is another matter.... The location and scruffy condition suggests to me it isn't going to fetch top dollar, especially into November! Personally I'm a bit wary of listings that are liberally sprinkled with the words "retro" "vintage", and "Eroica" anyway - which tends to reduce the chance of picking up a genuine bike at a bargain price. The less cycling buzzwords used and the more vague the description, the better in my book. Poor photos are a bonus.


But it's got a leather saddle !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> But it's got a leather saddle!



Maybe it has, but it has also still got no bids.....


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Nov 2019)

Another £20 start Carlton in Cardiff (model unknown - Corsa maybe?). Looks like it needs some work but possibly a good buy if the price doesn't go up much.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Nov 2019)

An Ernie Clements Falcon in Leeds - £32 with one bid so far. Too big for me but it looks reasonable. Large flange front wheel, Weinmann centre pull brakes & Huret 5 speed gears.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...618957?hash=item1a87fc754d:g:XbMAAOSwiDRdwWrA


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2019)

@Kempstonian if you want a Clements how about this one and a lot closer https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...979394?hash=item1a7bf7aec2:g:5cEAAOSwiKxc2rrf


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Kempstonian if you want a Clements how about this one and a lot closer https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...979394?hash=item1a7bf7aec2:g:5cEAAOSwiKxc2rrf


I looked at that one the other day. Its not bad but I really want one with nicer lugs. Call me fussy... 

(Also want one that needs a bit of work, or even rebuilding. If my one was smaller I'd rebuild that.)


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Nov 2019)

I like this Fixie in Margate, powder coated slightly retro lugged Giant frame with Dura Ace cranks and Harry Rolland built wheels. Ends later today, currently £16 with no reserve!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233390631890


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Nov 2019)

Bernard Carre frame https://www.ebay.com/itm/264523037159


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Nov 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> I like this Fixie in Margate, powder coated slightly retro lugged Giant frame with Dura Ace cranks and Harry Rolland built wheels. Ends later today, currently £16 with no reserve!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233390631890
> View attachment 492607


It went for just £59.00. Very cheaply I reckon.


----------



## nonowt (15 Nov 2019)

Interesting 21" unbadged road/path bike with chrome fork ends, fork crown and wrap-over seat stays. £100 start. Ends tomorrow. Enfield. Same seller also has a nice Hobbs.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123969246326

Dave Russell (?) 62cm Track bike in Taunton. Listed as Ken Russell but that seems pretty unlikely. £60 start:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264533004671

21" 1979 Neil Orrell in Manchester. £100 start. Already failed to sell once:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174095295029


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2019)

Tonight's finds

A Leicester find https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...583531?hash=item4b6ea0ddeb:g:NiYAAOSwO6hdwc0x 

Another Raleigh this one is in Arlesey https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...990912?hash=item5d96aeb680:g:gOoAAOSw7EJdzuEI

A nice Dawes in Nottingham https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-52...358132?hash=item3b3c840f74:g:6xAAAOSwbHpdybvu

A Stourbridge Ribble https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-52...358132?hash=item3b3c840f74:g:6xAAAOSwbHpdybvu

A Chippenham Raeigh *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Record-Ace/174092724581?hash=item2888bc2965:g:H1oAAOSwAPpdyUF0*


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2019)

Dawes Impulse 531 competition bike, or most of it, being sold by Streetbikes in Huddersfield for £60 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Im...1-Competition-tubing-700c-wheels/163948714494


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2019)

This is for sale locally to me in Northampton.


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/995206024166778/

Same seller


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1209030625958051/


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/527951131319206/


----------



## midlife (19 Nov 2019)

These have been on and off ebay for a while, I've been waiting for the Falcon track bike to drop into my price range lol.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Nov 2019)

Three proper nice looking bikes. I'm not sure three thousand billion quid isn't a tad ambitious tho'...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2019)

midlife said:


> These have been on and off ebay for a while, I've been waiting for the Falcon track bike to drop into my price range lol.


Have you been waiting long ?


----------



## midlife (19 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Have you been waiting long ?



Lost track (excuse the pun) of time........ 2 years?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2019)

midlife said:


> Lost track (excuse the pun) of time........ 2 years?



He tells me he is open to offers


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2019)

My wife reckons that his wife has told him that he must sell some bikes !

But didn't say for how much !


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife reckons that his wife has told him that he must sell some bikes !
> 
> But didn't say for now much !



I am not answering that one


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2019)

DCLane said:


> Dawes Impulse 531 competition bike, or most of it, being sold by Streetbikes in Huddersfield for £60 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Im...1-Competition-tubing-700c-wheels/163948714494
> 
> View attachment 493288


Oh! 
I wondered who ORWES were !


----------



## DCBassman (20 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh!
> I wondered who ORWES were !


Yup, me too!


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Nov 2019)

A nice old 531 framed Woodrup waiting for some love. Currently £25 in West Bromwich.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233410396864


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> A nice old 531 framed Woodrup waiting for some love. Currently £25 in West Bromwich.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233410396864
> View attachment 493718



Shame that it's a bit small


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2019)

Anyone else like this ? Just a bit too far for me

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223755944620


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anyone else like this ? Just a bit too far for me



I like it for it's style and age, but it's in scruffy beater condition and there are plenty of much cheaper pub hacks around. To make it nice would involve spending several hundred quid, and the start price is too high for a bike that's gone beyond the stage of giving it a wipe over with a rag to get the grime off it. That is proper shabby.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2019)

One for @midlife https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/341035/#comment14995494


----------



## midlife (22 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One for @midlife https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/341035/#comment14995494



Ohhhhh  sadly any readies (apart from SBDU frame) going into house renovation !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Nov 2019)

It seems that with Fixed/SS bikes the less bike you get the more you pay! And 52/16 gearing? Must have strong legs or no gradients to worry about.....


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It seems that with Fixed/SS bikes the less bike you get the more you pay! And 52/16 gearing? Must have strong legs or no gradients to worry about.....


Must admit my 48 x 18 is nice on local to me roads


----------



## Gunk (22 Nov 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> A nice old 531 framed Woodrup waiting for some love. Currently £25 in West Bromwich.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233410396864
> View attachment 493718



Thanks, might have a stab at that.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Thanks, might have a stab at that.


Good luck, let us know how you get on. Too far away from me otherwise I’d be interested.


----------



## Gunk (22 Nov 2019)

I’ve picked up two this week so we’re running out of space. Up to 9 now!


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Thanks, might have a stab at that.



Too far from me as well otherwise I'd have been interested. I'm not that way for a few weeks.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2019)

Mercian near Milton Keynes for £42 to date: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mercian-531-Racing-Bike-Bicycle-Frame-Brook-Saddle/274110958852 Looks to be almost complete. @biggs682 plus anyone else near there


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2019)

Giant in West Yorks for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-Pe...ano-Vintage-Commuter-Winter-bike/153737296055






531-framed Holdsworth Avanti in South Yorks for £35 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-HOLDSWORTH-AVANTI-531-TOURING-RACING-BIKE/372853008050


----------



## tom73 (24 Nov 2019)

Stop temping me


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2019)

Some of tonight's finds 

Oxford based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roberts-...096095?hash=item1cde34f21f:g:Nk4AAOSws65d2p~K

Oxford based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Massi-Me...112470?hash=item1cde353216:g:6VgAAOSwwN1d2qOc

Slough based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Gr...824134?hash=item3d9819ab46:g:14sAAOSwDL5d0EEa

London based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-R...180537?hash=item341287ab79:g:aW0AAOSwsLRdbk1J

Barking based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AENDE-bi...072970?hash=item3fd1e03b0a:g:81YAAOSwlTld0~jE

Whitby based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...377297?hash=item1cde393c91:g:UswAAOSwkTZd2Rv1


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2019)

One for the person who likes the unusual:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-gia...748018?hash=item2ada56ccb2:g:62EAAOSwmdtd2tz1


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> One for the person who likes the unusual:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-gia...748018?hash=item2ada56ccb2:g:62EAAOSwmdtd2tz1



I quite like that


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I quite like that


I thought you might! 😄

Basildon though... quite a journey unless you pay for the the £40 delivery.


----------



## netman (26 Nov 2019)

Carlton and Viking pair in Huddersfield - £15 start... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163956133128


----------



## netman (26 Nov 2019)

Vitus Peugeot in Noooorfolk.... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264547577002


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2019)

netman said:


> Vitus Peugeot in Noooorfolk.... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264547577002



Now that is rather nice to say the least 
don't let @woodbutcher see it what ever we do otherwise he will be planning a mid night raid


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> don't let @woodbutcher see it what ever we do otherwise he will be planning a mid night raid



They might not let him in unless he grows a couple of extra fingers & toes, sits on the bench outside some village church smoking a pipe, and starts addressing every male he meets as "boy" - irrespective of how old or young they are. It's a strange place once you go outside of Naaarwich and the bigger towns and venture into the really rural bits. There's a phrase, NFN - normal for Norfolk!


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Now that is rather nice to say the least
> don't let @woodbutcher see it what ever we do otherwise he will be planning a mid night raid


Seen it, very , very nice 2nd. gen. 979 .... its a big un !


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Nov 2019)

A rather nice mid 80’s Columbus Aelle framed Arthur Caygill in Halifax, Mavic MA40 rims, love the chromed fork crown. Currently £51, Postage available.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/392547065270


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Nov 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> They might not let him in unless he grows a couple of extra fingers & toes, sits on the bench outside some village church smoking a pipe, and starts addressing every male he meets as "boy" - irrespective of how old or young they are. It's a strange place once you go outside of Naaarwich and the bigger towns and venture into the really rural bits. There's a phrase, NFN - normal for Norfolk!


He say t' me an oi say t' he blast me my little ol' darlin thass me 'ome county ur on about ! An' Naarwich was the big city to me !


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> He say t' me an oi say t' he blast me my little ol' darlin thass me 'ome county ur on about ! An' Naarwich was the big city to me !


My granny was born in Norwich and we visited often when I was a kid. As far as I remember she had the usual number of digits... but she did turn rather strange when she got old!


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> My granny was born in Norwich and we visited often when I was a kid. As far as I remember she had the usual number of digits... but she did turn rather strange when she got old!


I speak strictly for myself but l find that the older l get the odder l get and lm not even in Norfolk . Mind you rural SW France isn't so different , apart from its not flat


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Nov 2019)

A banana in @biggs682 neighbourhood! £50 start, no bids yet and two and a bit days to go...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...264543245227?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> A banana in @biggs682 neighbourhood! £50 start, no bids yet and two and a bit days to go...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...264543245227?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10



been for sale a few times with no bids


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> been for sale a few times with no bids


more of a boomerang than a banana then


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Nov 2019)

I wonder why though? There doesn't seem anything much wrong with it. Is it not worth £50?

Edit: On closer inspection it does seem a tad rustier than this one... but its a lot cheaper

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I wonder why though? There doesn't seem anything much wrong with it. Is it not worth £50?



Not to me in all fairness


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not to me in all fairness


Yeah, I suppose in today's market it wouldn't take long to find a better one for the same money


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah, I suppose in today's market it wouldn't take long to find a better one for the same money



Shabby steel is hard to shift. I've recently been thinking of replacing the wheels on my Dawes Jaguar as they are a little bit scruffy TBH, and detract from what is otherwise a nice bike. A cheapo set of new 700c wheels is about £60 minimum, then I spotted a tatty Reynolds 500 Dawes road bike with pretty tidy looking wheels & tyres, so I bought it - for £19. Thinking of mating the scruffy Jaguar wheels with the shabby Reynolds 500 frame and leaving it at work as a stripped-down single speed.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2019)

A nice tidy Falcon down in Bournemouth, possibly a tad pricey, but worth a cheeky bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...645312?hash=item41f8e535c0:g:fv0AAOSwaPpcRt4L


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2019)

A similar frame, but modified straight bars

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...715526?hash=item262cc2b6c6:g:WsYAAOSwPeRd4b0m


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> A nice tidy Falcon down in Bournemouth, possibly a tad pricey, but worth a cheeky bid.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...645312?hash=item41f8e535c0:g:fv0AAOSwaPpcRt4L





Paulus said:


> A similar frame, but modified straight bars
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...715526?hash=item262cc2b6c6:g:WsYAAOSwPeRd4b0m



both are a tad pricey imho


----------



## nonowt (3 Dec 2019)

Ending today

A not very often seen 1950s Wearwell. Circa 20" in Rochdale. £10 Ends lunchtime. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113989287558

I may have linked to this before. Very tidy 21" Neill Orrell in Manchester £100 start, ends 8pm
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174105024010

23" Claud Butler Dalesman(?) In London. £25 start. Ends Saturday. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303385010961

If Nonowt Jr showed any interest in cycling I'd be getting him this. Late 70s 20" Condor Cadet with a few nice bits. £135 Hammersmith 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293355544842

Another small one. 19" Edddie McGrath light tourer. £135 Sheffield. I'm sure it's been for sale before so they could be open to cheeky offers. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293355544842


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Dec 2019)

Someone had a result with the Wearwell, it only went for a Tenner! Bargain!


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Dec 2019)

nonowt said:


> If Nonowt Jr showed any interest in cycling I'd be getting him this. Late 70s 20" Condor Cadet with a few nice bits. £135 Hammersmith
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293355544842
> 
> Another small one. 19" Edddie McGrath light tourer. £135 Sheffield. I'm sure it's been for sale before so they could be open to cheeky offers. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293355544842


These two both link to the Cadet...


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Dec 2019)

Raleigh Classic Tourer
(Yes of course they are the wrong handlebars.)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-classic-vintage-Mens-Bike-Large/133253614471







These were high quality built production touring bikes in the early 1980's.

From the catalog:


----------



## nonowt (4 Dec 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> These two both link to the Cadet...



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163971517751


----------



## nonowt (5 Dec 2019)

Paging @DCLane: 20" Orbit America in Huddersfield £40 start. Bad pictures but got to be worth it fof the Shimano 105 groupset alone. Looks barely ridden. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163966323921


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2019)

nonowt said:


> Paging @DCLane: 20" Orbit America in Huddersfield £40 start. Bad pictures but got to be worth it fof the Shimano 105 groupset alone. Looks barely ridden.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163966323921



Thanks - it's in my watch list. Being sold by Streetbikes who provide disability cycling sessions and also free bikes.


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2019)

A small road bike and a small MTB from the same seller in Bradford for the kids:

Giant road bike for £80 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-road-bike-Jan-Ullrich-replica-24-wheel-42cm-frame-2005/123998192341

Raleigh M-Trax Ti3000 for £80 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-M-Trax-Ti3000-titanium-mountain-bike-LX/123998192809


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2019)

nonowt said:


> Paging @DCLane: 20" Orbit America in Huddersfield £40 start. Bad pictures but got to be worth it fof the Shimano 105 groupset alone. Looks barely ridden.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163966323921



I hope it's nice


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2019)

Ladies' medium Raleigh Silouhette for £30 start in Shipley, West Yorks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Silhouette-vintage-ladies-road-bike-Brooks-saddle/153753389363


----------



## DCBassman (7 Dec 2019)

I do wish mixtes didn't get called 'ladies' bikes. They're just continental style unisex town bikes. Equally, as I understand it, the single drop-tube ladie's frames are not mixte frames, but are often labelled as such.
I may be wrong of course. But I was under the impression that the split tube defined a mixte.
Not pointing this at you, @DCLane , just trying to clarify things. Or maybe muddy them!
Please elucidate, O Wise Ones!


----------



## netman (7 Dec 2019)

Mixte is 'mixed' in French, so as in mixed gender or unisex was my understanding of it... I think many sellers just assume they are female specific because of the lack of horizontal top tube.


----------



## carpenter (7 Dec 2019)

Agree with the above - but Dawes didn't help with the "Lady Galaxy"!


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2019)

Back in the 70's there were gents, ladies and twinlats, twinlats were ladies sports bikes with twin lateral tubes from front to back. Cliff Pratt made loads under their own name and Raleigh did the Caprice etc. Not sure when mixte name cropped up.


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2019)

Vintage Falcon Champion du Monde in West Yorkshire for tall people, currently £5: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Falcon-Champion-Du-Monde-Mens-Road-Racing-Bike/333428771976


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2019)

Sunday night finds include this Mike Kowal / Dawes in Ashby de la zouch
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mike-Kow...036318?hash=item48d8ecb31e:g:xloAAOSwuENd6mY-

A Witney based Henry Burton https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...127909?hash=item46a3a3bde5:g:fIsAAOSwSt1cqnPe


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Sunday night finds include this Mike Kowal / Dawes in Ashby de la zouch
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mike-Kow...036318?hash=item48d8ecb31e:g:xloAAOSwuENd6mY-
> 
> A Witney based Henry Burton https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...127909?hash=item46a3a3bde5:g:fIsAAOSwSt1cqnPe



the Dawes is rather nice for under £100


----------



## DCBassman (8 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Sunday night finds include this Mike Kowal / Dawes in Ashby de la zouch
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mike-Kow...036318?hash=item48d8ecb31e:g:xloAAOSwuENd6mY-
> 
> A Witney based Henry Burton https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...127909?hash=item46a3a3bde5:g:fIsAAOSwSt1cqnPe


Henry Burton erotica? I say, old bean...


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Henry Burton erotica? I say, old bean...



Sounds like an upmarket mucky mag.


----------



## netman (8 Dec 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Henry Burton erotica? I say, old bean...



Brings new meaning to the phrase 'bike porn'


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2019)

Is it just me that thinks this is pricey https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...r-racing-bike-eroica-like-peugeot-/1360880822


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Is it just me that thinks this is pricey https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...r-racing-bike-eroica-like-peugeot-/1360880822


It's all original so that is probably why they are asking that price. Only ridden once according to the blurb .


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Is it just me that thinks this is pricey https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...r-racing-bike-eroica-like-peugeot-/1360880822


From the length and detail in the sellers description l recon he is charging for the time it took to write as well as the bike


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2019)

Shame about the chain on this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...409166?hash=item1f070efdce:g:5UsAAOSwcBpd5n85


----------



## netman (10 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Shame about the chain on this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...409166?hash=item1f070efdce:g:5UsAAOSwcBpd5n85


The chain I could live with (remove and ditch) - it's the bent forks, possibly bent bars and the spray job that kills it for me! They even sprayed the brake calipers!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2019)

netman said:


> The chain I could live with (remove and ditch) - it's the bent forks, possibly bent bars and the spray job that kills it for me! They even sprayed the brake calipers!



I think you are being a bit pickey with list


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2019)

netman said:


> The chain I could live with (remove and ditch) - it's the bent forks, possibly bent bars and the spray job that kills it for me! They even sprayed the brake calipers!


That's all the rage ! Colour coding !


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2019)

Any ideas on this Nuneaton based one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Higgins-...245575?hash=item1a8b6bc547:g:9dAAAOSwnGld7rGl


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2019)

netman said:


> The chain I could live with (remove and ditch) - it's the bent forks, possibly bent bars and the spray job that kills it for me! They even sprayed the brake calipers!


And over spray on the chain rings.


----------



## All uphill (14 Dec 2019)

Small Dave Yates on Gumtree in Exeter for 50 quid. With 105. 

Sorry don't know how to link


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

All uphill said:


> Small Dave Yates on Gumtree in Exeter for 50 quid. With 105.
> 
> Sorry don't know how to link


That's a bargain for sure


----------



## DCBassman (14 Dec 2019)

Gone already!


----------



## All uphill (14 Dec 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Gone already!


Its still showing on Gumtree. Maybe the vendor hasn't taken it down yet. 😕


----------



## DCBassman (14 Dec 2019)

OK, found it! Very nice, but probably too small even for me...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

This is slowly getting cheaper


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/469676390273856/


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2019)

Not sure if this is a genuine Pina just wish it was nearer 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...paign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-view-link


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2019)

A Northamptonshire gem just a bit small for me 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/333435783240


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure if this is a genuine Pina just wish it was nearer
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...paign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-view-link


Mudguard eyelets suggest not. My worry would be the state of the stays and fork under the paint, if they were chromed, how bad had it got and what is the paint covering?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Mudguard eyelets suggest not. My worry would be the state of the stays and fork under the paint, if they were chromed, how bad had it got and what is the paint covering?



My thoughts as well and why i try and steer clear of refinished bikes


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Dec 2019)

A small framed Giant Trinity Carbon Time Trial bike here, miss matched wheels but a decent spec. Collect only in Newcastle, proper bargain here at £113 Buy it now!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/324013840467


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2019)

@Spiderweb - it's a 'buy now' so let's see what happens


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Dec 2019)

DCLane said:


> @Spiderweb - it's a 'buy now' so let's see what happens


Yes, it’s already gone, someone got a bargain I think.


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> Yes, it’s already gone, someone got a bargain I think.





I'm in for a dose of realism and the sale being cancelled OR a trip to Newcastle.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Dec 2019)

DCLane said:


> I'm in for a dose of realism and the sale being cancelled OR a trip to Newcastle.


Ah brilliant David, you bought it!, cracking bike and a great price.
Seller has lots of good feedback so I reckon you’ll be on your way up the A1.
Is it for your son or are you going to give it a go, small frame I know but don’t you size down for a TT machine?


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Dec 2019)

I see he started it at £75? I don't blame you for jumping in on that one. It could well have gone for much more than £113!


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> Is it for your son or are you going to give it a go, small frame I know but don’t you size down for a TT machine?



If it goes through then I'll use it rather than my Principia TT bike. My 15yo's managed to sort an Argon TT bike for himself this year. The joys of riding for a team ...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2019)

A local to me Dawes 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1150176861849698/


----------



## carpenter (16 Dec 2019)

looks lovely, (apart from the saddle and handlebar stem), like the colour combination and Suntour gears I have found the Compe V front to be very reliable and easy to set up


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2019)

@Spiderweb - collecting Thursday hopefully. My 15yo likes the look of it so swapsies with his might be in order.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Dec 2019)

DCLane said:


> @Spiderweb - collecting Thursday hopefully. My 15yo likes the look of it so swapsies with his might be in order.


👍


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2019)

carpenter said:


> looks lovely, (apart from the saddle and handlebar stem), like the colour combination and Suntour gears I have found the Compe V front to be very reliable and easy to set up



I agree re stem and saddle


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure if this is a genuine Pina just wish it was nearer
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...paign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-view-link


Who do we know up north to give it the once over ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Who do we know up north to give it the once over ?
> [/QUOTE
> Sorry ! A bit too far away for me !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2019)

I was in Holmfirth yesterday !


----------



## clog (17 Dec 2019)

New old stock 70s/80s Colnago Auction ending this afternoon. Go on treat yourself for Christmas !!!.
http://www.staceyauction.com/Auction-Detail_231341.


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2019)

Blatant self-promotion of an Orbit America in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163992062335


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> A small framed Giant Trinity Carbon Time Trial bike here, miss matched wheels but a decent spec. Collect only in Newcastle, proper bargain here at £113 Buy it now!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/324013840467
> View attachment 496729



Collected and now at home in West Yorks.

Seatpost was more than a little stiff and there's quite a bit of fettling needed; new seatpost bolt, saddle, bottle cages, cables and tyres, then greasing and adjustments all over. A matching set of wheels is needed. Plus some paint chips on the aluminium to be sorted and a couple of bits of laquer have lifted. It's basically been sat for some time and it shows.

Nice little project for the winter. I've a 5 mile TT on the 1st of January and my Principia TT bike's in storage, so this _might_ be ready for then


----------



## southcoast (20 Dec 2019)

This one is to far north for me, otherwise I wouldn’t be listing it here. Lol

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...158499?hash=item1cdfd1e2a3:g:jocAAOSwce1d-Ntg


----------



## midlife (20 Dec 2019)

Nice Falcon


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2019)

Second blatant plug of the week; my son's Carrera Tanneri CX bike on eBay for £80 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163999698019






I'll take a better photo tomorrow.


----------



## ExpatTyke (22 Dec 2019)

British Eagle Touristique: -

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/114023848045

If it was closer to home I'd be very tempted to make an offer.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2019)

What could be a nice Rochford based Sirius but hard to tell in the provided pictures

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racing-bike/264575218627?hash=item3d99e973c3:g:gs8AAOSw97pd7P25

Another Leeds Orbit https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-53...502868?hash=item547b840694:g:YgoAAOSwyDFdvvwN


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another Leeds Orbit https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-53...502868?hash=item547b840694:g:YgoAAOSwyDFdvvwN



Not as nice as mine 

That's been up a few times and keeps getting re-listed "due to non paying bidders"


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2019)

DCLane said:


> Not as nice as mine
> 
> That's been up a few times and keeps getting re-listed "due to non paying bidders"



Thought i had seen it before


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2019)

A 531ST Revell Romany touring bike for £75 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Revell-Romany-Audax-Tourer/223812940482 Not the best description so I don't think it'll go for anywhere near the £450 'buy now' price.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2019)

DCLane said:


> A 531ST Revell Romany touring bike for £75 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Revell-Romany-Audax-Tourer/223812940482 Not the best description so I don't think it'll go for anywhere near the £450 'buy now' price.
> 
> View attachment 497774



Very nice agree re price

A local to me Northampton find

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XftZhfDqYnrJVx8B/raleigh-popular-bike


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2019)

A Petersfield based retro carbon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Carb...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Coventry based not quite sure what brand https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980s-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2020)

A Dunmow rarity if ever there was 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/787454188385311/


A Tadcaster find 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/842053552875475/


A Bristol Carlton 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2567276070178371/


----------



## midlife (1 Jan 2020)

The Panasonic Raleigh is way too cheap if the back story / bike is real....


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2020)

BSA in West Yorkshire at 99p start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eroica-R...d-Racing-Bike-23-Frame-Near-MINT/283730224697


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> The Panasonic Raleigh is way too cheap if the back story / bike is real....



Makes you wonder
it does have a race mount bracket


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Makes you wonder
> it does have a race mount bracket


I don't see one ....not very clear photos though , Nice looking bike all the same !


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I don't see one ....not very clear photos though , Nice looking bike all the same !


 About 5" along the cross bar at headstock end


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> About 5" along the cross bar at headstock end


Got you but l still can't see any potential mounting bracket...could be my eyesight of course


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Got you but l still can't see any potential mounting bracket...could be my eyesight of course



Too much squinting at Looks I think


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2020)

Anybody feel brave https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303426805662


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody feel brave https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303426805662


To take it on, or to ride it ?


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody feel brave https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303426805662


that's a crime to let a frame get into such condition !


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jan 2020)

Dont be tempted by this one either ...https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Carbon-Road-bike-Retro-Shimano-105-Mike-Burrows-Stem/352903143475?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Daf88bce070b849b8bad77fecea8c9c3a%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D303426805662%26itm%3D352903143475%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A3ab60929-2e6e-11ea-a0aa-74dbd180a863%7Cparentrq%3A6d43c48c16f0a4b7fcb09264ff9bbe12%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody feel brave https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303426805662



Makes a change from "barn find" I suppose. More likely dredged out of a canal, quite possibly having been dumped in it originally because it was nicked.


----------



## southcoast (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody feel brave https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303426805662



I’ve left better bikes than that out for the bin man!


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2020)

Spotted on facebook marketplace, Lytham st annes, wiggins roadbike suitable for 8/9 yr old, £90





dont know why but link doesn't work


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2020)

There is a lovely 1962 Dawes Medallion on the bay at the moment .


----------



## midlife (4 Jan 2020)

Slopes off to ebay


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jan 2020)

@midlife , you will shortly have enough to keep you occupied for a while


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> There is a lovely 1962 Dawes Medallion on the bay at the moment .



What this one ? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163958508756


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> What this one ?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163958508756


Yes ! That's the one ! 
I'm not imagining it am I ?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yes ! That's the one !
> I'm not imagining it am I ?



It's ok although I feel rather pricey especially the way the market is


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2020)

Ah ! I'm looking at it from a different viewpoint! 
It has the look ! 
It is a bit over my budget . But a cheaper bike or frame may cost the same or even more by the time you have added up all the costs of time and parts .


----------



## southcoast (5 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ah ! I'm looking at it from a different viewpoint!
> It has the look !
> It is a bit over my budget . But a cheaper bike or frame may cost the same or even more by the time you have added up all the costs of time and parts .



Love the engraved handlebars, I had a pair like that on a Dawes I owned back in the 60’s. Yep I’m that old! Lol


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jan 2020)

The name on the head tube "Gaudia" is latin for joy and various other interpretations of happiness ....l would like to know what the rest of the head tube name badge says !


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jan 2020)

oops not the head badge ....the decal on the seat tube


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dawes-bi...me=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l264 A Middlesborough based one that i keep looking at


----------



## midlife (7 Jan 2020)

Same pink colours that Phil Bayton had on his bike when he rode for Dawes.....


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jan 2020)

This Dawes in Chard looks nice too...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-dawes-bicycle-Racing-Bike/223833570187?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=485d48dec15b457a9b977b7ecc3036aa&pid=100752&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=383356068834&itm=223833570187&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

And another more modern one in Wigston - I think they must have the size wrong though, a men's bike with a 23cm (9") frame? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Vi...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2020)

Want a Ferrari? 

Don't have £100,000? 

Have a look here for £252 start in Wakefield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...ed-but-cherished-Never-seen-rain/223841039749


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Jan 2020)

DCLane said:


> Want a Ferrari?
> 
> Don't have £100,000?
> 
> ...


Wakefield..never seen rain ...


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Wakefield..never seen rain ...


Or anywhere else in the UK lately...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2020)

A nice Huntingdon Falcon 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174146523538


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2020)

DCLane said:


> Want a Ferrari?
> 
> Don't have £100,000?
> 
> ...



Or a cheaper BMW https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/333464757031


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2020)

A few nice old ones in the Leyland auction house https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## nonowt (11 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A few nice old ones in the Leyland auction house https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


Probable bargains for someone. I like the Bill Nickson. Not heard of James Parker but that fixed machine looks nice too.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2020)

A 531c-framed Thompson by Orbit for £50 start in Doncaster: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thompson-Racer-Bicycle/264596563316
Looks like it needs new hoods, cables, bar tape, saddle for a start. Probably tyres and a chain.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2020)

Closing very soon - currently £26 - a Claud Butler Dalesman in Grimsby for £26: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Dalesman/402029008095


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2020)

Still went for under 45, I'd imagine that's a fair shout.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Still went for under 45, I'd imagine that's a fair shout.



Decent price - I was 2nd highest bidder but it was a bit out of my way. The winner was a 0-rated bidder though.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2020)

DCLane said:


> Decent price - I was 2nd highest bidder but it was a bit out of my way. The winner was a 0-rated bidder though.


It may yet be yours!


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2020)

Spotted this Raleigh Team Record in South Yorkshire. Yellow headtube so not an SBDU one but with a 531 frame. Asking £100: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Team-Ral...lds-531-N-J-Thake-Sawbridgeworth/223854413735


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> It may yet be yours!



Re-listed but at a higher price (  ) - made an offer but they want a lot more for what is now apparently a broken bike.

No thanks.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Jan 2020)

DCLane said:


> Spotted this Raleigh Team Record in South Yorkshire. Yellow headtube so not an SBDU one but with a 531 frame. Asking £100



Makes a change from the hi-tensile framed Europas that you normally see. Those tyres are making my bum hurt just from looking at them, however. They'd rattle your fillings!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2020)

Been watching this golden oldie get cheaper just a shame it's not got bigger https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Spor...076649?hash=item4da514a9e9:g:UkcAAOSwwD1d6OFW


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Jan 2020)

Maybe you can persuade @woodbutcher to go down market a bit....


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jan 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Maybe you can persuade @woodbutcher to go down market a bit....


I don't understand all the measurements .....what does the frame measure (in cms.) centre of crank to seatbolt would give me a clue .


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I don't understand all the measurements .....what does the frame measure (in cms.) centre of crank to seatbolt would give me a clue .



For all you Johnny Foreigners over there who don't use proper measurements like what we do, 21" is 53 cm.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jan 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> For all you Johnny Foreigners over there who don't use proper measurements like what we do, 21" is 53 cm.


Ahh yes now l see it. l missed the frame measurement what with all the other measurements generously provided


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Been watching this golden oldie get cheaper just a shame it's not got bigger https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Spor...076649?hash=item4da514a9e9:g:UkcAAOSwwD1d6OFW


That's a nice bike, same as you, it's just a tad too small.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jan 2020)

This is the bike l would go for in a heartbeat except it is just to big for me , l could ride it l guess but not in any comfort. Such a shame folks because although the seller describes it as rare they apparently don't know just how rare . It is described as ovoid or oval framed which would lead the uninitiated to think its a 992 but it ain't ! This is an Argal all welded aluminium frame and l have never seen another one for sale. They were finished in green or blue like this one or yellow to special order.....oh how l wish l were longer in the leg department 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Velo-VIT...pagnolo-nombreuses-pieces-neuves/352945167047


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> This is the bike l would go for in a heartbeat except it is just to big for me , l could ride it l guess but not in any comfort. Such a shame folks because although the seller describes it as rare they apparently don't know just how rare . It is described as ovoid or oval framed which would lead the uninitiated to think its a 992 but it ain't ! This is an Argal all welded aluminium frame and l have never seen another one for sale. They were finished in green or blue like this one or yellow to special order.....oh how l wish l were longer in the leg department
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Velo-VIT...pagnolo-nombreuses-pieces-neuves/352945167047


Those drop bars look *huge*!


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Those drop bars look *huge*!


gorilla arms ?


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jan 2020)

I'm about to switch my roadie back to drops. Compacts on a riser stem, for the moment, as due back surgery in a couple of weeks. Then later maybe back to the 'normal' stem. Originally had full size Scott Anatomics on it, could barely use the brakes...
Bad news to have stumpy limbs, no?


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> I'm about to switch my roadie back to drops. Compacts on a riser stem, for the moment, as due back surgery in a couple of weeks. Then later maybe back to the 'normal' stem. Originally had full size Scott Anatomics on it, could barelu use the brakes...
> Bad news to have stumpy limbs, no?


Ooh! best wishes and bonne chance for your surgery being a complete success !


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Ooh! best wishes and bonne chance for your surgery being a complete success !


Thanks!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2020)

That Vitus does look good


----------



## DCLane (30 Jan 2020)

A 531 fork/framed Raleigh (Record Ace?) for £60 start in Huddersfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...-531-forks-23inch-Orbit-hub-gear/164052841049


----------



## RamoRuon (31 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Those drop bars look *huge*!



Obscenely!


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2020)

1930's Sun Club in Manchester for £100 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bycicle/202895066750


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> This is the bike l would go for in a heartbeat except it is just to big for me , l could ride it l guess but not in any comfort. Such a shame folks because although the seller describes it as rare they apparently don't know just how rare . It is described as ovoid or oval framed which would lead the uninitiated to think its a 992 but it ain't ! This is an Argal all welded aluminium frame and l have never seen another one for sale. They were finished in green or blue like this one or yellow to special order.....oh how l wish l were longer in the leg department
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Velo-VIT...pagnolo-nombreuses-pieces-neuves/352945167047


It's a lovely looking bike, but the price seems on the steep side doesn't it? Realistically. I sold one of the 'lesser' Vituses - a 979 - three or four years ago, through eBay...which is a pretty good way of finding out what anything is 'really' worth. Lovely bike it was too. And in excellent nick. Can't remember exactly what I got for it, but it wasn't that far north of £100. Is this one really worth three or four times as much?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2020)

This could be a bargain in Yorkshire https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...f448a6646f/outdoor-agricultural-sale-lot-147/


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Feb 2020)

Quite a nice 19” Reynolds 531 framed roadie here, Mavic MA2 Argent wheels and some shimano 105. Seller in Wellington, Shropshire. Currently £31 with 14 hours to go.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143520868433


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Feb 2020)

A late 50’s early 60’s? Pennine road bike which usually fetch quite a premium. This one needs a bit of a Fettle. Can anyone explain the bracket welded to the back of the seat tube, description says it’s for holding CO2, not sure about that? Seller in Manchester, £99 Buy it now or best offer.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/402069002636


----------



## DCLane (7 Feb 2020)

@Spiderweb - the Pennine's being sold by my son's team-mate. Not sure about the bracket though; I'll see him on Sunday if someone's interested.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2020)

@DCLane that is a nice bike and we'll spotted @Spiderweb


----------



## midlife (8 Feb 2020)

Yep, the braze on is for a specific make of CO2 bottle holder . Should really have a forest scene painted on the seat stay caps.


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Feb 2020)

A Vitus 797 Dural in Blaydon-on-Tyne. There looks to be a crack in the derailleur where it mounts to the drop out, apart from that it looks in decent order. Currently £87.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143522899853


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2020)

@Spiderweb stop posting these nice bikes .

Luckily that Vitus is a bit far away ideal for @Tony Raynor if he sees this in time


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Feb 2020)

This HIRAME looks tasty, currently £100, seller in Norfolk.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153824524472


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Feb 2020)

Built for a giant this 65cm Somec with high end spec is for sale in Highbury but postage available too. Currently £62.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/114106743645


----------



## nonowt (13 Feb 2020)

Ending today a £100 job lot in Chester:70s RJ Quinn, 70s Dawes Galaxy and an 80s Raleigh Corsa. All 22" frames, at a guess. Worth scrolling through the pictures as the first few are terrible. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143525884678

Nice 21" 50s MacLean in Sevenoaks:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153827282137

This TA Cyclotourist handlebar bag looks almost unused:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174185169348

Same seller has a couple of Carradice Nelson saddlebags too.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2020)

A 2003 Trek 5900 high spec carbon framed road bike in St Albans. You’ll have to be quick with this, 55 mins remaining and currently £63! Seller also has another Alu Trek 1200 for sale which is currently £41. No reserve on either bike.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293463135473


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2020)

A nice Karel Mintjens (Eddy Merckx I think) in Essex with Columbus tubing and lots of Campagnolo. If this was only closer then I’d be bidding. No reserve and a £24.99 start.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153830345990


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Feb 2020)

Yes, a Merckx strada so Columbus Cromer tubing. Looks like a Campag Chorus group set


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2020)

Two 'old fashioned' bikes in Coventry, currently £21, closing Saturday: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Fashioned-Bikes/264631917562


----------



## midlife (14 Feb 2020)

Frame and fork don't match on the front one...does the seat stay flatten out and wrap over ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

midlife said:


> Frame and fork don't match on the front one...does the seat stay flatten out and wrap over ?


It looks like it does. I seem to make out Lightning on the crossbar on the Dawes!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

I think the front forks are replacement ones . Is it a Falcon ?


----------



## midlife (14 Feb 2020)

Seat cluster looks like Rourke, sort of almost shot in but a thin strap of seat stay wrapping round...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2020)

Thankfully my garage is full


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

It looks a bit like a Falcon San Remo minus the chrome bits .


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Feb 2020)

A very nice 58cm Jim Soens frame set with bottom bracket, headset and free moving seat post, currently £51 with £10 P&P.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/164083143758


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Feb 2020)

DCLane said:


> Two 'old fashioned' bikes in Coventry, currently £21, closing Saturday: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Fashioned-Bikes/264631917562
> 
> View attachment 504546


They went for £31 the pair (only 3 bids). Quite a bargain methinks.


----------



## Poacher (20 Feb 2020)

Raleigh Clubman coming up this Saturday at Nottingham auction house.
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/auctions/0890/S5?s=raleigh#08902299
followed by a tatty 70's Falcon and a BSA Bermuda. Will probably go very cheaply?


----------



## DCLane (20 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> Raleigh Clubman coming up this Saturday at Nottingham auction house.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/auctions/0890/S5?s=raleigh#08902299
> followed by a tatty 70's Falcon and a BSA Bermuda. Will probably go very cheaply?



Probably. Annoyingly I was down there last Saturday as well with car space, but I won't be back there for a while now,


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> Raleigh Clubman coming up this Saturday at Nottingham auction house.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/auctions/0890/S5?s=raleigh#08902299
> followed by a tatty 70's Falcon and a BSA Bermuda. Will probably go very cheaply?


The Falcon looks interesting .


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2020)

from the same auction , not a very good name for a folding bike is it.....flexy...


----------



## midlife (20 Feb 2020)

It's got an old 531 decal on it which means a bit before my time, campag Valentino rear mech, campag shifters and what look like Mafac brakes.


----------



## Poacher (20 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> from the same auction , not a very good name for a folding bike is it.....flexy...
> View attachment 505418


Curse that Trade Description legislation!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2020)

midlife said:


> It's got an old 531 decal on it which means a bit before my time, campag Valentino rear mech, campag shifters and what look like Mafac brakes.


San Remo ?


----------



## midlife (20 Feb 2020)

Could be a 60's San Remo

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=387775


----------



## Poacher (22 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> Raleigh Clubman coming up this Saturday at Nottingham auction house.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/auctions/0890/S5?s=raleigh#08902299
> followed by a tatty 70's Falcon and a BSA Bermuda. Will probably go very cheaply?





roadrash said:


> from the same auction , not a very good name for a folding bike is it.....flexy...
> View attachment 505418


The Clubman went for £18, as did the BSA, while the Falcon fetched £10
.
.
.
The flexy realised £50.
(All subject to 24% commission.)


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> The Clubman went for £18, as did the BSA, while the Falcon fetched £10
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Three bargains for sure


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> The Clubman went for £18, as did the BSA, while the Falcon fetched £10
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Yes after deductions they wouldn't have got much .


----------



## netman (23 Feb 2020)

Very nice (if a bit far gone) 50's Claud Butler Bi-Laminate frameset - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193356316025


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Feb 2020)

Very expensive for a scruffy frame. I see tidy complete bikes of equivalent quality go for less money.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2020)

I know it's nothing special but look at the condition 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2598936220155937/


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautifu...frame-and-forks-ideal-for-Eroica/283786517370

Saw this pretty looking Sun .


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2020)

Following @vickster advice on another thread and @DCLane heads up also on another thread, I thought I’d give these a try on my Specialized Crux CX bike.
These top mount brake levers are half price at £9 from Specialized.
https://www.specialized.com/gb/en/t...WtbukPJtHnAzmKH8Hk0uy-tyaQJr89A0aAh5EEALw_wcB


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2020)

@LibraRider has the link, but potentially the wrong diameter bars


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Following @vickster advice on another thread and @DCLane heads up also on another thread, I thought I’d give these a try on my Specialized Crux CX bike.
> These top mount brake levers are half price at £9 from Specialized.
> https://www.specialized.com/gb/en/t...WtbukPJtHnAzmKH8Hk0uy-tyaQJr89A0aAh5EEALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 505987


Oops posted in wrong thread, meant to be in ‘found a bargain do tell’ what a numpty!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Feb 2020)

A geordie bargain here https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...lo-benelux-parts-fitted-to-restore/1367920575


----------



## nonowt (1 Mar 2020)

21-22" mid-70s Holdsworth in Stockport. £138 or offers:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352959089158

This similarly sized French shop badge mid-80s number could be a bargain if it remains at £50. Holbury (on the south coast):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293490843872

22" 1946 Carpenter in Totnes:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202915835461


----------



## All uphill (1 Mar 2020)

This looks rough, but interesting, maybe.

Holdsworth Whirlwind for sale on Gumtree in Seaton, Devon, for £120.

Only one photo and no details. It does feature some rust!


----------



## Paulus (1 Mar 2020)

One for the smaller rider, or the kids, Based in Halifax.

*Special edn. Falcon Kelloggs City Centre Championship racing bike 20inch frame.*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Special-...540916?hash=item4d635d4db4:g:mvsAAOSwu~ZZdGkP


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2020)

All uphill said:


> This looks rough, but interesting, maybe.
> 
> Holdsworth Whirlwind for sale on Gumtree in Seaton, Devon, for £120.
> 
> Only one photo and no details. It does feature some rust!



Here it is https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/holdsworth-whirlwind-touring-bike./1368064560

I have seen worse


----------



## ExpatTyke (1 Mar 2020)

Anyone care to invest in a job lot? Some interesting bicycles here; the tandem is truly horrific.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174205231892


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2020)

ExpatTyke said:


> Anyone care to invest in a job lot? Some interesting bicycles here; the tandem is truly horrific.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174205231892


Is that a green Raleigh 20 at the top?


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Is that a green Raleigh 20 at the top?



Looks like a Dawes Kingpin. Most of those aren't in a good state - £100 is ambitious.

And the tandem


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2020)

A nice Worcestershire golden oldie https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ues-furniture-jewellery-collectables-lot-432/


----------



## davidphilips (5 Mar 2020)

Collection only (pity or i would have bought it) Cannondale bike without wheels?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannonda...644591?hash=item23d2550cef:g:mJIAAOSwlsVeXorq

Far as i know this is the Caad 5? very similar to an 8 etc must be worth it for the frame or groupset? Its collection only from Alfreton.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2020)

A sky blue based project or 2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...18ec:g:u~0AAOSw56JeYTVP&LH_ItemCondition=3000

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...2453:g:5mcAAOSw8nFeYTpd&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## midlife (5 Mar 2020)

Top one has flyer lugs so guess it's an early Flyer. Getting quite rare now!!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2020)

midlife said:


> Top one has flyer lugs so guess it's an early Flyer. Getting quite rare now!!



It's all there as well just a bit pricey I feel


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Mar 2020)

A nice Lugged Reynolds framed Thorn Audax needing a little TLC. currently £50, ends on Sunday, seller in Oakham.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202918026948


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2020)

Sunday night finds

Dartford based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:d2IAAOSwGAVeZCFs&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000

Stoke Based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sun-Sapp...g:EikAAOSwJHheYojt&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## DCLane (8 Mar 2020)

1960's Ellis Briggs in Huddersfield for £150 start - note the incorrect spelling that might affect it along with what is described as an 18" frame: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elkllis-Briggs-531-18-inch-frame/164114045522


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2020)

Just a few errors in that listing as @DCLane pointed out , still a nice machine though .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> A nice Lugged Reynolds framed Thorn Audax needing a little TLC. currently £50, ends on Sunday, seller in Oakham.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202918026948
> View attachment 507336
> 
> ...



Went for a fair amount in the end


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Mar 2020)

Quite a nice 531 framed Raleigh in Sheffield, lots of nice Shimano 600 Tricolour bits, Currently £77.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/124108895662


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Mar 2020)

Another 531 framed Claud Butler Dalesman touring bike in Somerset, currently £11.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/193367369506


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Mar 2020)

Up to £12.50 now! Nice but fortunately too small for me, so I'm not tempted.



Spiderweb said:


> Quite a nice 531 framed Raleigh in Sheffield, lots of nice Shimano 600 Tricolour bits, Currently £77.



Looks like the frame could be a Royal to me, but no mention of model provenance, which is a negative.. No bids @ £77 though. Can't see it selling at that start price. might reach £77 if it started low, but I reckon this will go unsold and end up being re-listed.


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2020)

531-framed Carlton Corsair in Tenterden, Kent but will post, currently 99p: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/carlton-corsair-57-cm-road-bike/264662635593






Too big for me or I wouldn't be posting it here


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Mar 2020)

A Daccordi Columbus tubed road bike, lots of Campagnolo but needs some TLC, no doubt was once a really desirable machine. The bike has a reserve, it’ll be interesting to see if it sells, I often see fewer bidders on items with a reserve.





https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303507780668


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> A Daccordi Columbus tubed road bike, lots of Campagnolo but needs some TLC, no doubt was once a really desirable machine. The bike has a reserve, it’ll be interesting to see if it sells, I often see fewer bidders on items with a reserve.



I never bid on eBay items with a "reserve not met" next to the bidding box, just can't be arsed with them. TBH, I don't see the point in auction reserves anyway. If the minimum you want to accept is, say, £100 - then why not just set the starting price at £100 and be done with it? If the market is prepared to pay your start price, then you get a sale. If it isn't, you don't. Some of the things I see that sell for strong money and attract lots of bids are the 99p start jobs with no reserve. They get the punters interested, reserves are just a complete turn-off to me.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Mar 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I never bid on eBay items with a "reserve not met" next to the bidding box, just can't be arsed with them. TBH, I don't see the point in auction reserves anyway. If the minimum you want to accept is, say, £100 - then why not just set the starting price at £100 and be done with it? If the market is prepared to pay your start price, then you get a sale. If it isn't, you don't. Some of the things I see that sell for strong money and attract lots of bids are the 99p start jobs with no reserve. They get the punters interested, reserves are just a complete turn-off to me.


Totally agree, I can understand ‘reserves’ in actual live auction houses but online I’ve never entertained them. As you say, post a start price of the minimum you are willing to accept.


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Mar 2020)

The chrome on the rear stays of the Daccordi, needs a bit of work and that Columbus decal is usually SL not SLX. It may indeed struggle to get to the reserve.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Mar 2020)

It's only a titchy little size frame as well. Not even 21 inches. Too small for most adult male riders, so that's probably half your potential market gone for a start.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Mar 2020)

Strange that the seller puts in the description that the reserve is set at £350. They should have either started the auction at that price or made it a buy-it-now.


----------



## carpenter (12 Mar 2020)

Do eBay charge different commission on a low starting price? If not, I can't see the point of having a £350 reserve written in to a description either.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Mar 2020)

A very nice Taurus cycles road bike in Sandy. Reynolds 531, nice Mavic wheels & Shimano 600/105. Currently £36 with postage at £30 available too.





The seller also has a lovely Gazelle and a Soens too. I think the seller may be a Cylechatter as I’ve seen a recent thread re. a Raleigh badged Soens.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254533713822


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Strange that the seller puts in the description that the reserve is set at £350. They should have either started the auction at that price or made it a buy-it-now.



I agree, who knows what goes through the minds of some sellers? Unless there's a last minute rush from small riders with large wallets I don't think he's going to get £350 in a million years, but I am keeping an eye on it out of curiosity. The bidding is up to £17 now, just another £333 to go!
There's a late 80's Raleigh Mustang MTB on the 'Bay with a £150 BIN that must have been on there for the best part of a year. These come with their own gravitational field and Raleigh's own in-house stamped chrome steel rims. They are not light bikes. I can state that from experience - although they are surprisingly enjoyable to ride. Realistically it's worth £20-40, no more, yet the 0% feedback seller is still trying his luck...…..


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Mar 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I agree, who knows what goes through the minds of some sellers?


And some buyers. Why bother bidding unless you bid £350? You know you're not going to get it. I don't think some buyers read the description properly before bidding.


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> A very nice Taurus cycles road bike in Sandy. Reynolds 531, nice Mavic wheels & Shimano 600/105. Currently £36 with postage at £30 available too.
> View attachment 508074
> 
> 
> ...



I always think a photo with a clean and tidy garden backdrop gives you confidence that the chain has oil on it 😂


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I always think a photo with a clean and tidy garden backdrop gives you confidence that the chain has oil on it 😂



From a buyer's perspective I prefer poor pictures and a total lack of presentational or descriptive effort on the part of the seller. A visibly red rusty chain is a bonus, in my experience. Nothing puts the punters off more than obvious rust. Flat tyres that have unseated from the rim are another plus, as they indicate either they won't hold air or the seller can't even be arsed to pump them up to find out. I suspect a lot of buyers only want ready-to-ride condition bikes, and so anything that looks neglected tends to only fetch very low money. Cheap is what you want if looking for a fixer-upper or parts donor.


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

Most of what we buy has a backdrop of bins and weeds 🤦‍♂️


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2020)

Add in flat tyres, a wheel off or a blurry photo alongside something mis-spelt in the title. Like 'Rally pushbike'


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> Add in flat tyres, a wheel off or a blurry photo alongside something mis-spelt in the title. Like 'Rally pushbike'



If we see spelling mistakes and rusty chains we’re in!


----------



## DCLane (15 Mar 2020)

This seller has a vintage New Hudson in West Yorkshire for £50 start plus two other vintage-style bikes he made himself: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Huds...eran-Vintage-Collector-s-bicycle/223946591650


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2020)

i like this Oxfordshire one https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-/1369499773


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Mar 2020)

The Daccordi mentioned by @Spiderweb reached £155, which I reckon was a fair enough price. The seller has relisted, with the same reserve in the blurb. You have to admire his persistence, but I reckon it still isn't going to sell! What he doesn't seem to get, is the market decides what something is worth, not the vendor!


----------



## DCBassman (17 Mar 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The Daccordi mentioned by @Spiderweb reached £155, which I reckon was a fair enough price. The seller has relisted, with the same reserve in the blurb. You have to admire his persistence, but I reckon it still isn't going to sell! What he doesn't seem to get, is the market decides what something is worth, not the vendor!


Remember we talked about seller persistence? The Scott like mine, which I saw on ebay back when I got it in 2017, is STILL for sale. Either he's that persistent or the bike doesn't actually exist...


----------



## DCLane (18 Mar 2020)

531-framed Raleigh - frame plus bits? - currently £17 in Boston: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Reynolds-531-bike-frame/324106570369


----------



## carpenter (25 Mar 2020)

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, I had a quick look.

I was wondering about members thoughts on "collection only" in eBay listings, given the current travel restrictions. More specifically, do you think this will result in:

fewer bikes for sale
lower prices
higher prices
more available with postage included

Some/all of the above or different completely?

The reason I ask, is that my wife has tried my Orange MTB and loves it. So I looked for a vintage MTB on eBay, and very few available posted (and I don't feel inclined to collect at present!)


----------



## Gunk (25 Mar 2020)

We buy and sell and have decided to halt operations, it’s just not worth the risk and collecting a bike is not essential.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2020)

carpenter said:


> Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, I had a quick look.
> 
> I was wondering about members thoughts on "collection only" in eBay listings, given the current travel restrictions. More specifically, do you think this will result in:
> 
> ...



I am thinking of removing mine as not sure I want strangers just turning up .


----------



## DCLane (25 Mar 2020)

Less for sale for a while but then a surge in items as people run out of money. I've a few listings to go up but will only post items.

Prices will probably also be lower as less want to or are able to collect.


----------



## carpenter (25 Mar 2020)

^^^ sort of my thinking


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I am thinking of removing mine as not sure I want strangers just turning up .



All items removed


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Mar 2020)

I see the Daccordi seller is still flogging a dead horse. £350 reserve, bidding at £26, not long to go. Also, you have to collect in person which you can't do for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Mar 2020)

It's up to £32 now, but still a long way short of his reserve! I think the seller is delusional myself, and should have taken the money when it bid up to £155 previously.
I don't see collection as a negative, given that bikes are easily damaged by careless couriers. I would not want any bike I buy sent to me then have to risk an argument with the seller if it was not in the expected condition - I would rather just pick it up myself.


----------



## DCLane (25 Mar 2020)

531-framed Monza Carrera in Bedford, currently £50 ending Thursday: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133367370499


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Monza Carrera in Bedford, currently £50 ending Thursday: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133367370499
> 
> View attachment 510500



It's in my watching pile but on full lockdown  and anyway I have enough bikes


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2020)

🥰🥰🥰


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Mar 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's up to £32 now, but still a long way short of his reserve! I think the seller is delusional myself, and should have taken the money when it bid up to £155 previously.
> I don't see collection as a negative, given that bikes are easily damaged by careless couriers. I would not want any bike I buy sent to me then have to risk an argument with the seller if it was not in the expected condition - I would rather just pick it up myself.


The problem is that you can't collect anything from private sellers at the moment as we're in lockdown. If it was sold by a local bike shop it could just about be within the rules.

If eBay gave a stuff they would pull all "collection in person" listings for the moment.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Mar 2020)

He's definitely flogging a dead horse. This time it finished at £102. I see he's relisted it yet again.....


----------



## carpenter (26 Mar 2020)

It doesn't look to be in particularly good condition either - there seem to be a few signs of rust under parts of the paintwork (internal problems?)


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2020)

carpenter said:


> It doesn't look to be in particularly good condition either - there seem to be a few signs of rust under parts of the paintwork (internal problems?)



Agreed - needs rust dealing with plus some replacement (expensive) parts.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2020)

I think this is very nice. A small frame (52cm) Woodrup which I would love to buy but I'm out of cash at the moment. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...a=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2020)

I think the price will rocket up before the end of the auction. 3 days 12 hours left.


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Mar 2020)

I love this one, if only there wasn't a travel ban as I would simply have to go and get it!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1986-Cla...891391?hash=item2ae45c76bf:g:yM4AAOSwfcNePnMO


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Mar 2020)

I love this one, if only there wasn't a travel ban as I would simply have to go and get it!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1986-Cla...891391?hash=item2ae45c76bf:g:yM4AAOSwfcNePnMO


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2020)

Facebook finds 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/478992176091781/


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/604680173724610/


----------



## DCLane (29 Mar 2020)

99p start for 3 bikes in Uxbridge, but ...  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Joblot-Vintage-Bikes-Triuph-Phillips-Raleigh-Barn-Find/324118974699


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> 99p start for 3 bikes in Uxbridge, but ...  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Joblot-Vintage-Bikes-Triuph-Phillips-Raleigh-Barn-Find/324118974699
> 
> 
> View attachment 511314


Specialist attention required for these machines 🤔


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I think the price will rocket up before the end of the auction. 3 days 12 hours left.


I was wrong - it went for the starting price! £150 seems very cheap to me.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Mar 2020)

The relisted Daccordi has reached £51 so far now...…..


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I was wrong - it went for the starting price! £150 seems very cheap to me.



That's a good price if you ask me in these weird times


----------



## Chris S (4 Apr 2020)

Have they got the decimal point in the wrong place?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...131140?hash=item1ce7541344:g:k0gAAOSwdHteZAJg


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

Chris S said:


> Have they got the decimal point in the wrong place?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...131140?hash=item1ce7541344:g:k0gAAOSwdHteZAJg



He’s been sniffing something, mad!


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2020)

Chris S said:


> Have they got the decimal point in the wrong place?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...131140?hash=item1ce7541344:g:k0gAAOSwdHteZAJg



@Reynard , feeling flush? Very, very flush?


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

DCBassman said:


> @Reynard , feeling flush? Very, very flush?


----------



## davidphilips (5 Apr 2020)

If seller offered postage i would not be posting this. a caad 9 for £100. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannondale-Caad-9/283837979982?hash=item42160fdd4e:g:UnAAAOSwvXNeiKJI 

Pity its in Westburry and not somewhere close to myself. Must be best bargon i have seen this year.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2020)

davidphilips said:


> If seller offered postage i would not be posting this. a caad 9 for £100. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannondale-Caad-9/283837979982?hash=item42160fdd4e:g:UnAAAOSwvXNeiKJI


If you ask @Illaveago nicely he might collect it for you ?

But on the other hand he might not under current situation


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Apr 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The relisted Daccordi has reached £51 so far now...…..



UPDATE. Listing ended, of course it failed to reach the delusional reserve. What a surprise....
So that's three times now, 1st listing bid to £155, 2nd time £102, 3rd time £104. Average market value is £120.33, but the seller still thinks it's worth at least £350 and has immediately relisted it again. Let's see how #4 goes.....


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Apr 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> UPDATE. Listing ended, of course it failed to reach the delusional reserve. What a surprise....
> So that's three times now, 1st listing bid to £155, 2nd time £102, 3rd time £104. Average market value is £120.33, but the seller still thinks it's worth at least £350 and has immediately relisted it again. Let's see how #4 goes.....


He's a plucky little devil isn't he? Doesn't give up easily...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> He's a plucky little devil isn't he?



Timewaster would be the phrase I would use. He clearly isn't a serious seller who actually wants to do a deal, otherwise he would have accepted the finish price of the first listing. Maybe he's getting earache from the wife so is going through the motions of "selling" it, knowing full well it isn't going to come close to the figure he's set the reserve at.?


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Apr 2020)

Does anyone get a perverse pleasure from starting the bidding on such items with £1, knowing the reserve is £350? It's like having a big red button marked "This doesn't do anything, but you can push it if it makes you feel better".


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Apr 2020)

Might be fun to bid £349.


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Apr 2020)

If the seller revises the auction and removes the reserve, do you then have to buy it? Doesn't matter for a quid; but £349 for a bike you don't want and wasn't worth the money 

Edit: if the reserve was dropped to, say, £200, it looks like your £349 bid would be dropped to £199: https://www.ebay.co.uk/help/selling/listings/selling-auctions/reserve-prices?id=4143

I'm not sure I'd want to test it!


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> If the seller revises the auction and removes the reserve, do you then have to buy it? Doesn't matter for a quid; but £349 for a bike you don't want and wasn't worth the money
> 
> Edit: if the reserve was dropped to, say, £200, it looks like your £349 bid would be dropped to £199: https://www.ebay.co.uk/help/selling/listings/selling-auctions/reserve-prices?id=4143
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want to test it!


Yeah, maybe that wasn't quite as good an idea as I thought!


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Does anyone get a perverse pleasure from starting the bidding on such items with £1, knowing the reserve is £350? It's like having a big red button marked "This doesn't do anything, but you can push it if it makes you feel better".



Maybe I am watching too much “Flippin’ Bangers” during lockdown, but, don’t most auctions work like this? Guide price, reserve and a starting bid; if there is a bit of competition the bids go up and you get the price you want, or else you strike a deal with the highest bidder or take it home.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Apr 2020)

If someone sets a reserve on an eBay auction and states what it is, you can bid with impunity below that reserve and it makes not a jot of difference. It's nonsensical.

Ebay's main flaw, however, is the fixed end time. There is no point in bidding until the last five seconds. Bidding earlier just gives other buyers a chance to think about it and to top your bid.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> If someone sets a reserve on an eBay auction and states what it is, you can bid with impunity below that reserve and it makes not a jot of difference. It's nonsensical.
> 
> Ebay's main flaw, however, is the fixed end time. There is no point in bidding until the last five seconds. Bidding earlier just gives other buyers a chance to think about it and to top your bid.


I always put in the highest price I'm willing to pay. It doesn't register unless somebody else bids you up to it, and if I eventually get outbid they are paying over the odds for it IMO, so I'm not disappointed. One problem with last second bids is that there will be several people doing it if the item is a popular one - and you could still get outbid.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I always put in the highest price I'm willing to pay. It doesn't register unless somebody else bids you up to it, and if I eventually get outbid they are paying over the odds for it IMO, so I'm not disappointed. One problem with last second bids is that there will be several people doing it if the item is a popular one - and you could still get outbid.


You're more likely to pay the highest price, or something very close to it, the earlier you bid. You give others a chance to decide that maybe they do really want the item and will pay an extra £5 for it.

Ebay encourages you to bid early for your maximum amount because they make more money from the higher final sale price.


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2020)

Peugeot in the wrong category, Northampton, £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-BIKE/202959339939







@biggs682 ?


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Apr 2020)

It's massive!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2020)

DCLane said:


> Peugeot in the wrong category, Northampton, £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-BIKE/202959339939
> 
> View attachment 513508
> 
> ...



Thanks @DCLane i am in total lockdown and have missed so many bargains on facebook market place and e bay over the last 10 days


----------



## Gunk (8 Apr 2020)

DCLane said:


> Peugeot in the wrong category, Northampton, £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-BIKE/202959339939
> 
> View attachment 513508
> 
> ...



I think that’s a bike I sold earlier this year.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> You're more likely to pay the highest price, or something very close to it, the earlier you bid. You give others a chance to decide that maybe they do really want the item and will pay an extra £5 for it.
> 
> Ebay encourages you to bid early for your maximum amount because they make more money from the higher final sale price.


But if everybody else is holding back they won't know how much you have bid, will they? If the bidding is at, say, £20 for an item and I bid £70, the bid only goes to the next increment (£22) and not to my highest bid. Somebody bidding at the last moment would have to put in more than £70 to get the item - and if it stands at £22 they might only bid around £40-50, thinking they would get it. If they bid more than £70 good luck to them because its more than I would be willing to pay. The problem with last second bidding is that you have to get it right.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Apr 2020)

Your bid goes to £22, so I bid £25. Your bid goes to £26, so I bid £30. Your bid goes to £31, etc.

Better auction sites (which nobody uses, as eBay has critical mass) will extend the auction by a short time if there are very late bids. This makes last-minute sniping less rewarding.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2020)

Exactly. So if you want the item you'll have to bid me all the way up to my maximum. Go above that and the item is yours - and you'll be welcome to it because its more than I would pay for it. But after you have put in your fourth bid or so you are probably wondering what my maximum bid was... lol


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Exactly. So if you want the item you'll have to bid me all the way up to my maximum. Go above that and the item is yours - and you'll be welcome to it because its more than I would pay for it. But after you have put in your fourth bid or so you are probably wondering what my maximum bid was... lol




Bit like poker 😂


----------



## Chris S (9 Apr 2020)

A pair of Raleigh RSWs in the Wolverhampton area. The starting bid is £40.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Ralei...g:Kz8AAOSwrohebkN9&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Chris S (9 Apr 2020)

A West German 3-speed with a Dynohub, not far from Birmingham Airport. It's been relisted with a £20 starting bid but it's to far for me with the travel restrictions.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264694597044?ul_noapp=true


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Exactly. So if you want the item you'll have to bid me all the way up to my maximum. Go above that and the item is yours - and you'll be welcome to it because its more than I would pay for it. But after you have put in your fourth bid or so you are probably wondering what my maximum bid was... lol


I'll just leave this here. It's about buying cameras but applies to anything collectable. He knows what he's talking about.

https://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/ebay/index.htm


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2020)

Old tandem, mostly complete, for £80 start in Huddersfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...930-s-for-spares-or-restoration-/353050053337


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Apr 2020)

2 hours to go on the Daccordi. I can hardly contain my excitement.

Edit: £102 again. Relisted again, same reserve. What did Einstein say about doing the same thing again and hoping for a different result?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The problem with last second bidding is that you have to get it right.



You also have to take a chance that you won't suffer a temporary outage on your internet connection during those last few seconds. Using a sniping tool or staring at your computer screen with your finger hovering over the button could be futile if a BT engineer decides to do some maintenance work just as the clock counts down. Service interruptions happen, and by the time your internet connection has re-established itself, it might be too late for your last minute snipe to count. 
I won't chase listings and bid up the price to silly levels anyway. Most of what I bid on is not rare and exotic, and often attracts little interest from others, so the bid early and see what happens method works OK for me. I decide what I'm willing to pay and stick that number in the box. If it's something nice and I've got the time, I might watch the end of the auction, and I might increase my bid by a couple of quid if I think it looks a bit dodgy judging by how many other bids have been made. Most of the time though, I'm not going to cry over not winning an auction so I just bid once and wait for it to end.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2020)

A Harpenden bargain https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...e84f:g:gzoAAOSwq5henHR7&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## davidphilips (23 Apr 2020)

Only a few hours to go and looks really great.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Only a few hours to go and looks really great.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bicycle-Plaistow-made-Bates-20-inch-frame-Very-Early/143582085771?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Too small for me


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2020)

Bottechia with Shimano 600/SLX in West Yorkshire, £149 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottecch...ze-54cm-Columbus-Steel-TubeFrame/124164971966


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Apr 2020)

It would be interesting to know what tubing. Columbus have made stuff ranging from just above gaspipe up to pro racing stuff like EL.


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> It would be interesting to know what tubing. Columbus have made stuff ranging from just above gaspipe up to pro racing stuff like EL.



Looking at the photos it's Columbus Gara. Or at least that's what I could make out.


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Apr 2020)

Daccordi made £111 this time, 30% of the reserve. At this rate the relisting and reserve fees will exceed the final sale price.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

I keep thinking about this

Get this beautiful thing with #Shpock app: https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XqF4HsoJrkXGFJev/old-bike


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I keep thinking about this
> 
> Get this beautiful thing with #Shpock app: https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XqF4HsoJrkXGFJev/old-bike



If it's a Kingpin then it's worth £40 whatever.


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Apr 2020)

DCLane said:


> Looking at the photos it's Columbus Gara. Or at least that's what I could make out.





DCLane said:


> Looking at the photos it's Columbus Gara. Or at least that's what I could make out.



Gara would fit with the Silver label and purple edging. With Columbus (at least the old stuff) silver transfers good, gold transfers better/higher up the range


----------



## nonowt (27 Apr 2020)

Unusual Raleigh in Farnham. At first i thought it was a Viscount Aerospace but it does have a Raleigh head badge. Mid 70s, sloping fork crown, Campag dropouts, looks like it once had a lot of chrome. Team Professional mk. IV? Ends tomorrow currently £13.50. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353057592174

Not the cheapest but it must be rare. Roy Manser in maidstone:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124167252507


----------



## Paulus (27 Apr 2020)

nonowt said:


> Unusual Raleigh in Farnham. At first i thought it was a Viscount Aerospace but it does have a Raleigh head badge. Mid 70s, sloping fork crown, Campag dropouts, looks like it once had a lot of chrome. Team Professional mk. IV? Ends tomorrow currently £13.50.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353057592174


Looks like there is a crease in the left hand fork, near the top.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2020)

nonowt said:


> Unusual Raleigh in Farnham. At first i thought it was a Viscount Aerospace but it does have a Raleigh head badge. Mid 70s, sloping fork crown, Campag dropouts, looks like it once had a lot of chrome. Team Professional mk. IV? Ends tomorrow currently £13.50.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353057592174
> 
> Not the cheapest but it must be rare. Roy Manser in maidstone:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124167252507



Two good finds not really sure about either though


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2020)

Love the colours on this Centurion 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/546403309406893/


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2020)

Nice old Lincoln Imp https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ia-and-tools-auction-day-1-online-a-lot-1320/ if it wasn't current times i would be sorely tempted to take a trip to the auction

And a cycle master https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ia-and-tools-auction-day-1-online-a-lot-1321/


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2020)

Unspecified 531c down on the south coast https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-for-sale-/1372208583

Anybody brave in Norfolk https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-alan-racing-bike-frame/1372193353


----------



## carpenter (8 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Unspecified 531c down on the south coast https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-for-sale-/1372208583



Raleigh competition or similar?


----------



## monkers (8 May 2020)

I've just posted a good find in Durham. Then I found this thread. I hope it's in order to duplicate it here? I'll take a chance ...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/check-out-this-bargainous-beauty.260886/


----------



## nonowt (10 May 2020)

Small R.E.W. Reynolds in Market Harborough:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324158990537

Another small one, 1937 Paragon of Nottingham. In Bolton -Ends tomorrow:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324155525780

22"Pennine in Leeds. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324155525780


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2020)

nonowt said:


> Small R.E.W. Reynolds in Market Harborough:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324158990537
> 
> Another small one, 1937 Paragon of Nottingham. In Bolton -Ends tomorrow:
> ...



The small R.E.W. has been for sale a few times over the years i think 
Just a shame re the size if it had been a 21 1/2" upwards i would be all over it as quite a few were Woodrup built


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 May 2020)

A beautiful George Longstaff 531 (designer select) here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184286916464?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 May 2020)

Unusual, lovely Arliguie (50s) frame here - original paint with box lining & 531 main tubes: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114219472826?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 May 2020)

Univega Alpina steel mtb finishing tonight: small frame (14.5 inch) in excellent condition. The steel Alpinas have brilliant db cromoly frames.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Univega-...906612?hash=item3fe11ff134:g:540AAOSwlFdetEr5


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 May 2020)

NIce lugged French mixte with the classic metal mudguards and 650b balloon tyres. A lot of character and style. https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/333597012255?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Univega Alpina steel mtb finishing tonight: small frame (14.5 inch) in excellent condition. The steel Alpinas have brilliant db cromoly frames.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Univega-...906612?hash=item3fe11ff134:g:540AAOSwlFdetEr5



That's a very tidy little machine


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2020)

Woodrup in Huddersfield, currently £77: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Woodrup-Racing-bike/224008244822


----------



## midlife (13 May 2020)

Woodrup looks like it has "DH tops". the style of seat stay cluster named after UK pro Danny Horton 

Not sure how much of that stem is in the frame !


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 May 2020)

Miyata 215 ST tourer (triple butted cromoly frame) - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324165218471?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 May 2020)

TheWoodrup also has what looks like an Arius perforated saddle. An Assos rebadged version sold for £65 last week, so at the current price buy a saddle and get a free bike with it.


----------



## DCLane (14 May 2020)

In Devon, in the wrong category (shifters), old Raleigh for £25 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sturmey-archer-3-speed-roadster/283878331540


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2020)

Here's a nice 23.5" Carlton Flyer track frame in Bristol (they call it a Road/Path frame but to me its a trackie):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...988841?hash=item1a9847c069:g:rnsAAOSwXSVevalQ


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's a nice 23.5" Carlton Flyer track frame in Bristol (they call it a Road/Path frame but to me its a trackie):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...988841?hash=item1a9847c069:g:rnsAAOSwXSVevalQ


Don't tell @Illaveago


----------



## midlife (15 May 2020)

Very fancy lugs, wonder if that makes it an early International ?


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Don't tell @Illaveago


I wouldn't have told anybody if it had been a 21.5"!!


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2020)

midlife said:


> Very fancy lugs, wonder if that makes it an early International ?


It just says 'Carlton Flyer' on the top tube.


----------



## rogerzilla (15 May 2020)

That's rather nice.


----------



## midlife (15 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> It just says 'Carlton Flyer' on the top tube.



OOPS ! Note to self to look at photo's more


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

A reminder ...

Nice classic Nigel Dean tourer on ebay finishes in just 1 hr 30 mins - very clean bike. Only £46 at the mo. Durham. Too far away or I'd have it myself.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nigel-dean-road-racing-bike-Reynolds-501-54cm-vintage-classic/224003527621?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2020)

midlife said:


> OOPS ! Note to self to look at photo's more


Oh I looked on Classic Lightweights at the Carlton International page and it does have fancy lugs but they are different to this one. An interesting read actually.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2020)

monkers said:


> A reminder ...
> 
> Nice classic Nigel Dean tourer on ebay finishes in just 1 hr 30 mins - very clean bike. Only £46 at the mo. Durham. Too far away or I'd have it myself.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nigel-dean-road-racing-bike-Reynolds-501-54cm-vintage-classic/224003527621?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


A tidy bike and worth much more than the current offer, but it's way too far away from me.


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2020)

Ended at £62 - with the current demand for bikes that was a bargain.


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Ended at £62 - with the current demand for bikes that was a bargain.



Indeed, I can't tell you how my fingers were itching over the bid button - but a 600+ mile round trip is too silly, even for me.


----------



## Wookee (15 May 2020)

Is this one worth the money in these days of inflated prices for all things bicycle? I'm looking for a vintage tourer that I can tinker with and modernise over time. It needs to be big too as I'm 6'5 with a 35 inside leg.


----------



## nonowt (15 May 2020)

Wookee said:


> Is this one worth the money in these days of inflated prices for all things bicycle? I'm looking for a vintage tourer that I can tinker with and modernise over time. It needs to be big too as I'm 6'5 with a 35 inside leg.


No, I say not. Majestic were a fairly basic model (plan gauge rather than butted tubes) and would've struggled to go for £60 a month ago (although admittedly there was hardly a market for vintage then). Hold out for a Claud Butler Dalesman, a Dawes Galaxy or similar.

P.s. I'm 6'6" so i share the struggle in finding a decent size frame.


----------



## Wookee (16 May 2020)

nonowt said:


> No, I say not. Majestic were a fairly basic model (plan gauge rather than butted tubes) and would've struggled to go for £60 a month ago (although admittedly there was hardly a market for vintage then). Hold out for a Claud Butler Dalesman, a Dawes Galaxy or similar.
> 
> P.s. I'm 6'6" so i share the struggle in finding a decent size frame.


Thanks very much for the advice


----------



## Poacher (16 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's a nice 23.5" Carlton Flyer track frame in Bristol (they call it a Road/Path frame but to me its a trackie):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...988841?hash=item1a9847c069:g:rnsAAOSwXSVevalQ


Same seller also has an untouched 23" Les Ephgrave: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Les-Ephg...976559?hash=item1a9856d2af:g:WIcAAOSwiuVevtvU

as well as that Arliguie (sp?) mentioned upthread.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Same seller also has an untouched 23" Les Ephgrave:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Les-Ephg...976559?hash=item1a9856d2af:g:WIcAAOSwiuVevtvU
> 
> as well as that Arliguie (sp?) mentioned upthread.



The Ephgrave is beautiful - gorgeous original paint.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Same seller also has an untouched 23" Les Ephgrave:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Les-Ephg...976559?hash=item1a9856d2af:g:WIcAAOSwiuVevtvU
> 
> as well as that Arliguie (sp?) mentioned upthread.



ooh bless my old boots that ephgrave is rather handsome


----------



## davidphilips (16 May 2020)

A caad 9 frame and forks in Oxfordshire for £149 , its a 56 cm , if the seller offered postage would have bought it. Its got a threaded bottom bracket i consider its the best alloy cannondale made just hope another comes up for sale with postage and perhaps in 54cm. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannonda...821956?hash=item594d3b4f84:g:2TUAAOSwkeFeWttc


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313071155398

A 531 frame, 21 inch, with half chromed front fork. Up in Lancashire.
£45 plus £15 postage.


----------



## nonowt (16 May 2020)

Nice original looking 1950s 21" Hercules Kestrel in Guildford:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184285799517

21" Harry Hall in Southam:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193459425775

23" Mystery tourer in York:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124182630966


----------



## nonowt (16 May 2020)

Another mystery. This 24 incher in Notts looks interesting: sloping fork crown, fastback seat cluster, campag fork ends. £139 BIN:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124175823807


----------



## monkers (17 May 2020)

Another bargainous looking Nigel Dean tourer on ebay. This one is Otley (near Leeds). Needs some tlc I'd say. Just 2 days to run and only £25 on it so far.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Touring-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2020)

Something for the weekend https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...355759?hash=item2f434989af:g:B6oAAOSwcwRevttc

And another https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...277412?hash=item3b46864e24:g:nz4AAOSwKmVej1r0

A rather nice Trek https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...502907?hash=item3b4722557b:g:MG0AAOSwMsxevRHS


----------



## Poacher (17 May 2020)

nonowt said:


> Another mystery. This 24 incher in Notts looks interesting: sloping fork crown, fastback seat cluster, campag fork ends. £139 BIN:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124175823807


Same seller has yet another mystery: 19.5" lugless, mix of components including Suntour Superbe RD but solid tyres(!).
Would suit someone by name of Carla with short legs, long arms and flexible wrists for the upward pointing brake levers.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...589505?hash=item1ce7799641:g:AIAAAOSwP45eQbz1


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2020)

A nice Witcomb just a few miles from me and @Kempstonian  

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-witcomb-men-s-racing-bike/1372991910


----------



## monkers (17 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A nice Witcomb just a few miles from me and @Kempstonian
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-witcomb-men-s-racing-bike/1372991910



I used to know Barry Whitcomb in the 80s quite well, and his partner Joyce who was a friend from teenage years, 50 or so years ago.

You might find this youtube clip interesting ...

View: https://youtu.be/E3did2RUTBc

... and this old black 'n' white

https://player.bfi.org.uk/free/film/watch-racing-cyclist-1966-online


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2020)

Thank you @monkers they are very interesting


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 May 2020)

F.W. Evans 531ST tourer (Suntour, Mavic) in Newbury - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153936029854?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> F.W. Evans 531ST tourer (Suntour, Mavic) in Newbury - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153936029854?ul_noapp=true


Nice but to small for me


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Nice but to small for me



?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-Moser-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-Moser-vintage-Racer-fully-serviced-and-ready-to-go/202991214394?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Ooh very nice and a good size


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 May 2020)

St. Etienne Cycles - 57cm French road bike, Simplex, Soubitez dynamo, excellent condition.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114227783168?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> St. Etienne Cycles - 57cm French road bike, Simplex, Soubitez dynamo, excellent condition.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114227783168?ul_noapp=true



Now if he had added "Eroica" to the listing of this... it would have made perfect sense:-). A little slice of France


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Woodrup in Huddersfield, currently £77: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Woodrup-Racing-bike/224008244822



Ended at £127


----------



## Specialeyes (19 May 2020)

Mk1 Brompton for £3,500, which is £2k less than the last one that came up went for... so I guess that's a bargain. 
I wouldn't trust myself to buy it anyway - I'd not be able to resist the urge to do it up and trash the collector's originality in the process


----------



## nonowt (19 May 2020)

Wookee said:


> Is this one worth the money in these days of inflated prices for all things bicycle? I'm looking for a vintage tourer that I can tinker with and modernise over time. It needs to be big too as I'm 6'5 with a 35 inside leg.


Did you see this 26" late 70s Roberts/Phoenix in Cambridge? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233591230093


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2020)

nonowt said:


> Did you see this 26" late 70s Roberts/Phoenix in Cambridge? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233591230093



That's a big un for sure and very nice with it


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 May 2020)

Carlton Corsair frame - (pictured with bars, stem, brake levers, chainset, pedals, clips & straps) - currently on 'buy it now' at £40.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...047375&hash=item289424727b:g:f9UAAOSwK~9evq9b


----------



## nonowt (20 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's a big un for sure and very nice with it


Yep, I would've been keeping quiet about it but it's not different enough from my Condor to justify the cellar space. 

Another big one: this BROKEN Swallow in Cardiff has some decent parts on it (but needs a new seat tube to rescue the frame). Ends today 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293578870679


----------



## rogerzilla (20 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Carlton Corsair frame - (pictured with bars, stem, brake levers, chainset, pedals, clips & straps) - currently on 'buy it now' at £40.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...047375&hash=item289424727b:g:f9UAAOSwK~9evq9b


Buyer collects, though, which is technically illegal right now.


----------



## Wookee (20 May 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114230333559

What flavour Dawes is this and is it worth a look?


----------



## Wookee (20 May 2020)

nonowt said:


> Did you see this 26" late 70s Roberts/Phoenix in Cambridge? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233591230093


I did thank-you and am watching it, but it's at £110 at the moment and I have no idea what sort of price is reasonable??


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2020)

Wookee said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114230333559
> 
> What flavour Dawes is this and is it worth a look?


No well overpriced 



Wookee said:


> I did thank-you and am watching it, but it's at £110 at the moment and I have no idea what sort of price is reasonable??



Bit of an iconic BRAND for sure I wouldn't be surprised to see it but £300 in the right time


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 May 2020)

Interesting Peugeot Reynolds 501bike, with canti brakes, Simplex & Mavic. Large flange hubs, front rack and lamp. 'Cyclo' decal on top tube.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143609817647?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 May 2020)

Orbit 531 (not sure if from their Midlands or Sheffield days) & Lemond Tourmalet 525 (set up as a single chainset) from the same seller:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333603973986?ul_noapp=true

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lemond-T...705498?hash=item4dac54929a:g:OgIAAOSwhl1exUNg


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 May 2020)

Elegant lugged Gitane bike - mudguards, dynamo & lights. Currently at £45.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133416509559?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 May 2020)

56cm Fred James 531 frame & fork with Campagnolo drop outs and fastback stays: finishes tomorrow, currently at £56 & 10 bids.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fred-Jam...127854?hash=item216fb6216e:g:OWgAAOSwOJVewWlX


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 May 2020)

49cm Saracen lugged 531 ST frame- some rust but nice. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164215559097?ul_noapp=true


----------



## ilcaccillo (24 May 2020)

Looks nice for a cool restoration project


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2020)

Chris Marshall in Leeds, £200 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-BICYCLE-CHRIS-MARSHALL/333607016963


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2020)

This is in Devon, in the wrong category and £5 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sturmey-archer-3-speed-roadster/283889620348






Which CC members are near Bideford in Devon? I sense a potential bargain


----------



## Chris S (25 May 2020)

A full chaincase BSA with a £54 starting bid. It doesn't look too bad. Located in Stafford.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 May 2020)

Dawes Super Galaxy in Brum area, starting at £85: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114234659139?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 May 2020)

Lovely Gazelle Trim Trophy in Bolton. 21 inch frame, 531 decal suggests plain guage tubing. Shimano Golden Arrow, Zeus hubs.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184305598783?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2020)

Large/XL Raleigh Dyna-Tech in West Yorkshire £99 start with poor photos and mis-spelling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dyno-tech-Raleigh-racing-bike/114237113572


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2020)

Any idea what this might be? £20 start, in Bradford and I'm wondering if it's an early 70's Raleigh Olympus badly re-painted: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224023354871


----------



## midlife (26 May 2020)

The smaller sizes of Raleigh Arena had those forks with the circular metal inserts in the fork crown


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 May 2020)

This is interesting and nice: a French/ Canadian? lugged frame - the butted tubing decal is part hidden by the lock (Vitus?), Suntour Cyclone mechs, can't make out the manufacturer. 

In Doncaster, starting at £5.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164219909350?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 May 2020)

Another interesting lugged (look like Nervex pro) steel French road bike: Atelier Maison Rouge (stamped fork crown). Mafac centre pulls, Huret & (to my eyes) a beautiful Stronglight chainset.

In Leatherhead, starting at £25.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224025140916?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2020)

Anyone fancy a trike? Needs some work! In Stevenage, Herts. Bidding is at £25 at the moment.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...897871?hash=item445b80194f:g:IpIAAOSwvCRezDc-


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Large/XL Raleigh Dyna-Tech in West Yorkshire £99 start with poor photos and mis-spelling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dyno-tech-Raleigh-racing-bike/114237113572
> 
> View attachment 525146


Had one of those once. Terrific bike - a steal at anything round the ton mark.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2020)

Nice 22" Carlton Continental in @biggs682 country! Buy It Now for £69.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARLTON-...244811?hash=item3fe237c2cb:g:r-4AAOSwCOReuAFb


----------



## sheddy (27 May 2020)

Not mine, a Raleigh Super Lenton with SA hub.

Thetford, Norfolk

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2692785680833468/


----------



## nonowt (27 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> This is interesting and nice: a French/ Canadian? lugged frame - the butted tubing decal is part hidden by the lock (Vitus?), Suntour Cyclone mechs, can't make out the manufacturer.
> 
> In Doncaster, starting at £5.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164219909350?ul_noapp=true


I like that, looks like a vitus 980 decal. A lot of squinting and googling reveals it to be a Marcel Jourde, a respected frame builder from Limoges. He now has a retro ride named after him.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 May 2020)

nonowt said:


> I like that, looks like a vitus 980 decal. A lot of squinting and googling reveals it to be a Marcel Jourde, a respected frame builder from Limoges. He now has a retro ride named after him.


Thanks for the research work and info - much appreciated.


----------



## nonowt (27 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Thanks for the research work and info - much appreciated.


No problem. ...just don't tell my boss that's what I spent the last hour doing...


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2020)

nonowt said:


> I like that, looks like a vitus 980 decal. A lot of squinting and googling reveals it to be a Marcel Jourde, a respected frame builder from Limoges. He now has a retro ride named after him.



Sshhh, don't tell everybody


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 May 2020)

Lovely Bottechia (Deda Zero Uno) in Colchester. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottecch...e-18-speed/202999950226?hash=item2f43bd6b92:gbAAAOSwuRpeyPdG


----------



## midlife (27 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Large/XL Raleigh Dyna-Tech in West Yorkshire £99 start with poor photos and mis-spelling: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dyno-tech-Raleigh-racing-bike/114237113572
> 
> View attachment 525146


Sticker near the bottom bracket on the seat tube says its titanium


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2020)

A brand i have not heard of in Nottingham


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1097790483936955/?ref=messenger_share


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 May 2020)

60cm Carlton in London - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333609329278?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 May 2020)

Peugeot Ventoux (501 main tubes) in Warrington/ Manchester - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353088689538?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Any idea what this might be? £20 start, in Bradford and I'm wondering if it's an early 70's Raleigh Olympus badly re-painted: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224023354871
> 
> View attachment 525242


My Sun Mist from 1966 had the polo mint type fork crown .


----------



## midlife (28 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 60cm Carlton in London - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333609329278?ul_noapp=true



23.5" Carlton Clubman


----------



## jamval (28 May 2020)

porteous said:


> On FleaBay now. This looks very like a 48/49 Rudge Clubman with the frame in good original paint. It also has the right stem, but the wrong bars, and cyclo 3 speed. wheels may also be original (dunlop SS ?). Standing at £30 at the time of writing, with 2 days to go. Might be a bargain for someone: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rudge-bik...=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35b87043af#ht_500wt_959


I have owned a Raliegh Record Ace since buying it in 1982. It is in good working order. I am now to old to enjoy it.
I would like to sell it to some one who would use it and enjoy it. Would you be able to help me. I have photos I took in 2015 which I could send now or I could take new ones if you wish. Kind Regards Jim


porteous said:


> On FleaBay now. This looks very like a 48/49 Rudge Clubman with the frame in good original paint. It also has the right stem, but the wrong bars, and cyclo 3 speed. wheels may also be original (dunlop SS ?). Standing at £30 at the time of writing, with 2 days to go. Might be a bargain for someone: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rudge-bik...=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35b87043af#ht_500wt_959


You seem to know about cycles and prices. Would you be able to help me. I have owned a Raliegh Record Ace since buying it in 1982. It is in good working order. I am now to old to enjoy it. I would like to sell it to some one who would use it and enjoy it. I have photos I took in 2015 which I could send now or I could take new ones if you wish. Kind Regards Jim


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2020)

@jamval where are you based ? 
What size is your Raleigh ?


----------



## DCLane (28 May 2020)

Raleigh Gran Tour in Aberystwyth for £100 start - in the wrong category: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/84-RALEI...Campag-Super-Record-Large-Flange/174290755993


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2020)

That's very nice


----------



## jamval (29 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @jamval where are you based ?
> What size is your Raleigh ?


I live in Hedon near Hull East Yorkshire. I dont know the size of the cycle but I am 6 foot tall. How do I measure the cycle?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

Another great Univega Alpina: 18.5 inch frame in Leicester. Special frames, best riding MTB I've tried.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164222879547?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

Raleigh Classic (531C) in Derby: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283894462765?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Poacher (29 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Raleigh Gran Tour in Aberystwyth for £100 start - in the wrong category: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/84-RALEI...Campag-Super-Record-Large-Flange/174290755993
> 
> View attachment 525764


Same seller has an interesting Martyn Ashfield 653 :
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds...680342?hash=item289502cc16:g:isoAAOSwubZez-Om


----------



## Poacher (29 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Raleigh Classic (531C) in Derby: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283894462765?ul_noapp=true


Very tempting; must not succumb! I don't need another bike, do I?


----------



## Dirtyhanz2 (29 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Very tempting; must not succumb! I don't need another bike, do I?


That is very nice I could give that a good home


----------



## rogerzilla (29 May 2020)

What is this I don't even...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264740578060


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 May 2020)

Penny Farthing anyone? 

EBAY


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2020)

jamval said:


> I live in Hedon near Hull East Yorkshire. I dont know the size of the cycle but I am 6 foot tall. How do I measure the cycle?



Too far for me . @DCLane ??
Best measurement to use is from centre of crank to centre of seat post pinch bolt


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Too far for me . @DCLane ??
> Best measurement to use is from centre of crank to centre of seat post pinch bolt



It's possible for me - a bit out of the way but I go to Lincoln regularly.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 May 2020)

French steel road bike from the well regarded Pyrenean company Sunn, in Penkridge, Staffs:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sunn-Roa...135070?hash=item23d843279e:g:F0AAAOSwWOVew~zA


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2020)

Large Raleigh M-Trax Ti9000 in Barnsley for £100 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Ti9000r-Titanium-Road-Bike/174301768591


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2020)

1957 New Hudson in Pontefract for £50 start - needing all re-connecting  : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1957-New-Hudson-roadster/224029843918


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jun 2020)

Another Raleigh Classic (flat bar set up), in Dunbar: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143619554014?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Another Raleigh Classic (flat bar set up), in Dunbar: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143619554014?ul_noapp=true


Nice bike. Shame it's too big for me.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

A nice 3 speed BSA near Stafford.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133425899257


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Jun 2020)

Dawes Gazelle - lugged ladies frame with 531 fork decal - needs tlc. Starting at £0.99, in Frodham, Cheshire.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303585134480?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2020)

A restored 1946 Hobbs of Barbican frame.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...362731?hash=item2d0c540aeb:g:hgYAAOSwDQxey4~r


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> A restored 1946 Hobbs of Barbican frame.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...362731?hash=item2d0c540aeb:g:hgYAAOSwDQxey4~r
> View attachment 527197


Beautiful. The seller has other classic frames too.


----------



## Chris S (5 Jun 2020)

A Halfords Commodore in Lichfield with a £20 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Halfords...g:5jEAAOSwgHxe2o9V&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

A nice Carlton Franco Swisse, 1960. Based in Nottingham. 23.5 inch frame.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...486865?hash=item1f10e5e091:g:PdsAAOSwO3pe1hSr


----------



## Poacher (6 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> A nice Carlton Franco Swisse, 1960. Based in Nottingham. 23.5 inch frame.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...486865?hash=item1f10e5e091:g:PdsAAOSwO3pe1hSr
> View attachment 527824


Got me quite excited until I saw the asking price!
Does the chain route through the RD look right to you?
I don't think I would like to ride it like that!


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

Poacher said:


> Got me quite excited until I saw the asking price!
> Does the chain route through the RD look right to you?
> I don't think I would like to ride it like that!


I think you are correct, the chain is routed through the RD wrongly. The jockey wheel at the top, should be at the bottom under spring tension.
Agreed the price is a bit steep, but maybe worth a cheeky offer.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2020)

A local to Me Mercian https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mercian-road-bike-1966/1374725408 well perhaps


----------



## MarkF (6 Jun 2020)

Raleigh Superbe

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-vintage-raleigh-superbe-touring-road-bike/1374688827


----------



## Chris S (7 Jun 2020)

A Raleigh Sports in Cannock with a £19.60 starting bid. It just needs a seat, a seat post and some wire wool on the handlebars.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Sports-Vintage/254618918829?hash=item3b48785fad:g:g4sAAOSwMThe2~6z&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## carpenter (7 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A local to Me Mercian https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mercian-road-bike-1966/1374725408 well perhaps


Did they use plastic gear cable guides in '66 or does it look like a later addition?


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2020)

The frame has either had more modern additions..... Or it's a more modern frame.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2020)

carpenter said:


> Did they use plastic gear cable guides in '66 or does it look like a later addition?


Yes and the later style Reynolds badge

It doesn't strike me right


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yes and the later style Reynolds badge
> 
> It doesn't strike me right



Would the original have had braze on over the bottom bracket cable routing on the band on Campag style routing? If the latter this may have been swapped for underneath routing at the time the frame was possibly resprayed and had new badges put on?


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2020)

Linking not working but recall it has a braze on under chainstay stop. So if 1966 this would have been added later.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> The frame has either had more modern additions..... Or it's a more modern frame.


+1
Derailleur cables would've been above the bottom bracket in 1966.
Paint looks redone and not up to Mercian quality.
Later Reynolds decal.
I don't see bottle bosses (apologies if I'm wrong): which would've been a common frame addition alongside the under BB and chainstay fittings, or present from day one if it's a more modern frame.
Maybe Mercian have records to confirm the frame's origin & changes?


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Sports in Cannock with a £19.60 starting bid. It just needs a seat, a seat post and some wire wool on the handlebars.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Sports-Vintage/254618918829?hash=item3b48785fad:g:g4sAAOSwMThe2~6z&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


I quite like that.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Jun 2020)

23.5 inch/ 60cm Raleigh Gran Tour frame (half chromed forks & stays) in Cheltenham - starting at £45:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164236732211?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Jun 2020)

Nice Gazelle Trim Trophy, 531 plain guage frame, in Nottingham (listed as a Raleigh?). Campagnolo and Mavic parts.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124217324629?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Chris S (10 Jun 2020)

A Robin Hood in Guildford with a 99p starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Robin-Ho...360206?hash=item2170db97ce:g:5HUAAOSwI~5e37Vf


----------



## Chris S (10 Jun 2020)

An Itera (original) plastic bike for sale in Bromsgrove with starting bid of £90. These typically sell for £200-£300 in working order. They're not very practical but it could be a good investment.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Itera/40...g:WV0AAOSwQBNe1i5V&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Jun 2020)

Gazelle Champion Mondial 531 in Ulverston: starting at £60.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184324122276?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Gazelle Champion Mondial 531 in Ulverston: starting at £60.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184324122276?ul_noapp=true



Wow, I never knew they did a touring frame version of the Chamion Mondial...but they did and all kinds of others as well

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2...dial_+Cross_+Randonneur_+Low+Profile_+ATB.jpg


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2020)

A Banbury located bargain https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike-bicycle-zeus/1375226064 any good for @Milkfloat 's wife ?


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A Banbury located bargain https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/road-bike-bicycle-zeus/1375226064 any good for @Milkfloat 's wife ?


Wow that is a bargain - unfortunately she is 5'10" so far too small for her. Thanks for tagging me though.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jun 2020)

Nice Falcon 531 with mudguards, rack, Sachs Huret (that's some rear derailleur!) near Tewkesbury. Currently at £77.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124219824810?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Wow that is a bargain - unfortunately she is 5'10" so far too small for her. Thanks for tagging me though.



No problems .


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> No problems .


Anything fairly modern that you are selling? Must have STIs.


----------



## Mark Grant (13 Jun 2020)

This is just down the road from me.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2020)

Mark Grant said:


> This is just down the road from me.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1970s-Bike/114250850031?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Very nice and original indeed


----------



## midlife (13 Jun 2020)

Looks original, but earlier than the 70's with the front changer on a stick. 1950''s.?


----------



## Chris S (13 Jun 2020)

A man's Raleigh Traveller in Kidderminster with a 99p starting bid
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...g:eQ4AAOSw6tte27Pz&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice Falcon 531 with mudguards, rack, Sachs Huret (that's some rear derailleur!) near Tewkesbury. Currently at £77.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124219824810?ul_noapp=true


Don't tell @Illaveago


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Gazelle Champion Mondial 531 in Ulverston: starting at £60.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184324122276?ul_noapp=true


I used to know the owner of that.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Jun 2020)

Lovely Koga Miyata RoadSpeed, Tange Champion tubing, Arabesque 600 parts in Wirral. Starting at £99.00.

Just one or two frames sizes out to fit me: gutted - I would have this in a minute.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293612581971?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Jun 2020)

Interesting Cycles Caro frame 61cm in Durifort 888 tubing (plain guage) - needs some tlc. In Swansea, starting at £60.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164243464840?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2020)

A brace of Woodrups from the same seller in Wakefield:

21" for £450 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODRUP-ROAD-BIKE/153971256476
22" for £400 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODRUP-ROAD-BIKE/153971267720


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2020)

Someone please buy this to take my temptation away

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/shops/item/3482961731732789/?referral_story_type=shop_pdp_share_deep_link&referral_code=shops_pdp_share


----------



## tom73 (14 Jun 2020)




----------



## carpenter (15 Jun 2020)

Didn't think I would/could, but the more I look at the colour scheme the more I like it.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Jun 2020)

Gorgeous 56cm Grandis Super Leggera frame (my favourite Italian road frames) in Marlborough. Includes pantographed stem.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264763872858?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Jun 2020)

Another lovely Koga Miyata bike. In Etchingham, currently at £51.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324197922251?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2020)

Something a bit different in Rugby 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/637886933470061/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Jun 2020)

Another nice Koga Miyata (decal seems to indicate the triple butted frames). Shimano 600, Cinelli & Mavic. 
From Trimdon Station, starting at £91.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203022872987?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2020)

Carlton 531 in Bradford for £30 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Pro-Am-sports-bike-1980s-25-inch-Reynolds-531-frame/303597864766


----------



## ianjmcd (17 Jun 2020)

coatbridge scotland a 1952 Rattrays Flying Scot frameset

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/flying-scot-20-1-2-frame-1952-/1375598958


----------



## davidphilips (17 Jun 2020)

Anyone near Erith? less that 4 hours to go and looks very cheap for groupset etc? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannonda...678886?hash=item2f44cbf026:g:bE8AAOSwTWNe4MQ3


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jun 2020)

58cm Hewitt 531C (Campagnolo, Mavic) in Peterborough, :
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEWITT-S...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Jun 2020)

I'm always keeping my eye open for one of the last USA built Cannondale Saeco's (CAAD 3/4/5) in the classic red and yellow but I'm not sure which is the better bike. There is currently a nice restored CAAD 3 on ebay which has even been re-powder coated but I just don't fancy the quill stem/fork set up that was on the 3. Any suggestions folks?


----------



## davidphilips (17 Jun 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I'm always keeping my eye open for one of the last USA built Cannondale Saeco's (CAAD 3/4/5) in the classic red and yellow but I'm not sure which is the better bike. There is currently a nice restored CAAD 3 on ebay which has even been re-powder coated but I just don't fancy the quill stem/fork set up that was on the 3. Any suggestions folks?


My opinion is the Caad 9 (with threaded BB) was and still is the the best Caad bike ever, Know the 10,12&13 are more modern all with internal cables and press fit BB, lighter and stiffer. Having said that only own a Caad 8@9 but have cycled or owned most Cannondales


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Jun 2020)

davidphilips said:


> My opinion is the Caad 9 (with threaded BB) was and still is the the best Caad bike ever, Know the 10,12&13 are more modern all with internal cables and press fit BB, lighter and stiffer. Having said that only own a Caad 8@9 but have cycled or owned most Cannondales


Was the Caad9 the last model built in the US? I was thinking more towards the CAAD 4 Or 5, as the 9 doesn't appear to be painted in the red with yellow decals that I like. I've heard that the 3 is quite a harsh unforgiving ride too. I currently own 2 CAADX cross bikes and had another prior that. Nice 'go anywhere' bikes and the welds are fairly neat but apparently the finish on the USA models was supposed to be much better. The welds on some of today's Cannondales are quite rough looking IMO.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jun 2020)

731OS-framed Bob Jackson - 21" frame from 1992 - in West Yorkshire for £250 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jackson-731OS-steel-road-bike-700c-very-good/164247130894


----------



## Chris S (19 Jun 2020)

A Carlton in Coventry with a £65 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...g:u~0AAOSw56JeYTVP&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jun 2020)

A trio of Raleighs:
Hi ten Panasonic in Newton Abbot - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203024695449?ul_noapp=true
Royal (with butterfly bars) in Exeter - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153975828628?ul_noapp=true
Royal in Purley - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184333158572?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jun 2020)

Thorn Raven Tour with Rohloff, in Bridgnorth, currently at £550 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224045291022?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jun 2020)

Listed Holdsworth Mistral in Bagshot: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324202469991?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Chris S (19 Jun 2020)

This looks like a Raleigh RSW. Located in Birmingham with a £40 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-Philips-Bikes-x2/124223780063?hash=item1cec5074df:g:dIgAAOSwzINe3g66&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Carlton in Coventry with a £65 starting bid.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Vintage-Classic-Racing-Bike-untouched-with-original-components/373088116486?hash=item56ddc8df06:g:u~0AAOSw56JeYTVP&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000



That was up for a lot more a while back


----------



## Chris S (19 Jun 2020)

It seems like prices are getting more realistic now that the lockdown is ending.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Thorn Raven Tour with Rohloff, in Bridgnorth, currently at £550 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224045291022?ul_noapp=true


currently at £550. Could be a bargain.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Jun 2020)

Univega Alpina (superb cromo frames) in Plymouth starting at £22.40: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114266808764?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2020)

Ti Raleigh Record - 531 framed - in Wakefield for £149 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1979-Retro-Ti-Raleigh-Record-in-Reynolds-531/193527263949


----------



## Poacher (20 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> Ti Raleigh Record - 531 framed - in Wakefield for £149 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1979-Retro-Ti-Raleigh-Record-in-Reynolds-531/193527263949
> 
> View attachment 531252


Chain looks a bit slack!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2020)

A Ringstead beauty

https://m.facebook.com/groups/13402...93229211&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=GTpnpjrxX9H5392N


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Jun 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Was the Caad9 the last model built in the US? I was thinking more towards the CAAD 4 Or 5, as the 9 doesn't appear to be painted in the red with yellow decals that I like. I've heard that the 3 is quite a harsh unforgiving ride too. I currently own 2 CAADX cross bikes and had another prior that. Nice 'go anywhere' bikes and the welds are fairly neat but apparently the finish on the USA models was supposed to be much better. The welds on some of today's Cannondales are quite rough looking IMO.


Welds were filed smooth on older Cannondales. Some people stripped the paint off and found a certain amount of plastic body filler too! I stripped my old M1000 and it was free of filler, although the extrusion marks on the tubes meant it could never take more than a brushed/satin finish - polishing it fully was out of the question.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Jun 2020)

Unusual Bob Jackson 531, set up for drum brakes. In Nottingham at £45 currently.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124230539097?ul_noapp=true


----------



## davidphilips (22 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Unusual Bob Jackson 531, set up for drum brakes. In Nottingham at £45 currently.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124230539097?ul_noapp=true


Think i have just fallen in love again.


----------



## nonowt (22 Jun 2020)

Heath Robinson's Dave Russell. I can't work out what's going on with the rear wheel - seems to both nutted and double quick released?! 22" frame in Basingstoke:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313122010098

Paging @DCLane - lovely 20" RJ Quinn in Huddersfield:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133440551139


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2020)

nonowt said:


> Paging @DCLane - lovely 20" RJ Quinn in Huddersfield:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133440551139



I'd hoped no-one else had seen that


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2020)

Paging @DCLane - lovely 20" RJ Quinn in Huddersfield:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133440551139
[/QUOTE]
That's a nice very looking bike


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Thats exactly my sort of thing.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2020)

A glittering Derby machine here 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/716992702425844/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Jun 2020)

Dawes lugged 531 ST mixte in Cambridge, currently at £1.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333631938784?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jun 2020)

If that were near me...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Jun 2020)

Lovely C.N.C. frame in Bournemouth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274406981513?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Jun 2020)

59cm Mercian (531C) in Melton Mobray - currently at £21 but reserve not met - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...986094?hash=item21718cfd6e:g:P3cAAOSwzFFe8hl6


----------



## Poacher (24 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely C.N.C. frame in Bournemouth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274406981513?ul_noapp=true


Same seller has loads more on offer, all with, shall we say ambitious asking prices, all but a couple with "Eroica" in the heading. No bargains there, I reckon.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Jun 2020)

23.5 inch Dawes Prestige 531 frame in Preston at £25: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383605031709?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Jun 2020)

21 inch Evans 531 mixte frame in Norwich at £30: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Evans-la...726668?hash=item1f121ab64c:g:x-IAAOSwSz1e8jM4


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 21 inch Evans 531 mixte frame in Norwich at £30: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Evans-la...726668?hash=item1f121ab64c:g:x-IAAOSwSz1e8jM4


Why are all these correct-size mixtes so damned far away???


----------



## All uphill (26 Jun 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Why are all these correct-size mixtes so damned far away???


I get that feeling too!

There's only a relatively few of us here in the SW, thankfully, and an awful lot of people in other places.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jun 2020)

All uphill said:


> I get that feeling too!
> 
> There's only a relatively few of us here in the SW, thankfully, and an awful lot of people in other places.


True, I should be more grateful!


----------



## carpenter (27 Jun 2020)

I get the same feeling in Suffolk - whenever I set the search to nearest first it only really starts producing results in London. Also being near the coast means that "within a radius" search will cover a lot of sea


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jun 2020)

Setting a search radius of 50 miles from me throws up stuff in London. Even as the crow flies, it's 60 miles to the western edge of the M25, let alone real London.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2020)

In Cambridge, a tidy Raleigh Superbe, 1953 vintage.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...Rod-Brake-Sturmey-Archer-dynohub/254625172143


----------



## Venod (27 Jun 2020)

Nice Bob Jackson Yorkshire Cycle Sales


----------



## davidphilips (27 Jun 2020)

Caad 8 frameset, collection only, from Drybrook, really like these old Caad frames. No bids yet ,18 hours to go on Ebay starting price £124.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cannonda...tem2d0f3b4c9b:g:HxEAAOSwFlhe5hhw&LH_Auction=1


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jun 2020)

Highly regarded Panasonic frame & fork with parts - but needs work/ repair. In Croydon at £59.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114278648212?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jun 2020)

Anquetil mixte (lovely condition) in Abingdon at £50. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353120971182?ul_noapp=true


----------



## midlife (28 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Highly regarded Panasonic frame & fork with parts - but needs work/ repair. In Croydon at £59.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114278648212?ul_noapp=true




A bit on the DX 3000

https://www.panasonicbikemuseum.info/at-a-glance-the-dx-3000-lineage/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jun 2020)

Small Orbit 531st with 26" wheels - paint is well scratched. In Stockport at £149.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203032984114?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> A bit on the DX 3000
> 
> https://www.panasonicbikemuseum.info/at-a-glance-the-dx-3000-lineage/


Thanks, that's a really interesting link. It seems a lot of cyclists like the Panasonic frames - very well respected in the US.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Thanks, that's a really interesting link. It seems a lot of cyclists like the Panasonic frames - very well respected in the US.



Had a couple over the years and they have ridden well , often shunned in the Uk for some strange reason


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2020)

Two from the bike charity Streetbikes in Huddersfield:

531-framed Raleigh 21" for £85 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-531-steel-21inch-road-bike-700c-Dave-HInde-Mavic-wheels
731OS-framed Bob Jackson 21" for £200 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jackson-731OS-steel-road-bike-700c-very-good


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Jun 2020)

Interesting Claud Butler Black Diamond (531ST) in Kenilworth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203034032745?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jul 2020)

Anyone looking for French road frames? This seller has several at decent prices: e.g. this France Loire - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CADRE-VE...663548?hash=item4dacdd42fc:g:8RYAAOSwK~9e06G9

Posting from just outside St. Etienne to UK for around £23.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jul 2020)

Lovely French lugged 650b mixte (1950s?) in Southhampton - lots of style: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233634700446?ul_noapp=true


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Jul 2020)

French threading? <shudder>


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jul 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> French threading? <shudder>


I thought about mentioning that. 
What used to be a nightmare is hopefully eased with Velo Orange producing both a French thread headset and bottom bracket: https://www.veloduo.co.uk/collections/french


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> I thought about mentioning that.
> What used to be a nightmare is hopefully eased with Velo Orange producing both a French thread headset and bottom bracket: https://www.veloduo.co.uk/collections/french



Velo Orange's stuff is nice 

I've got a pair of their brake calipers on my audax bike and my son's Carlton fixie conversion has a Velo Orange bottom bracket.

A bit 'bling' and expensive but well worth it.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jul 2020)

DCLane said:


> Velo Orange's stuff is nice
> 
> I've got a pair of their brake calipers on my audax bike


+1 
Attached photo is from my wife's road bike: the Grand Cru calipers give a lot a confidence in stopping - very fine brakes


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 533533
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine are silver = more bling  They're light for the size though.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2020)

99p start in Huddersfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Job-lots...ph-Raleigh-99p-start-no-reserve-/324216594749 And no, I'm not bidding as it'd mean a divorce!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Jul 2020)

Lovely Koga Miyata in Reading starting at £50: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164271175304?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Jul 2020)

Bates of Westcliff 531 (plain guage) frame & fork in Chelmsford, currently at £72: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274415243524?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Chris S (2 Jul 2020)

A rod braked Raleigh in Walsall with a £10 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...g:rSIAAOSwLE9e~dNF&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Venod (3 Jul 2020)

This is on Yorkshire Cycle Sales


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Jul 2020)

Claud Butler Majestic (531ST, Suntour derailleurs) in Kenilworth at £99. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353127302039?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Gunk (3 Jul 2020)

Very nice, shame about the frame size. If it had been smaller I may have had a punt.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Jul 2020)

23" BSA Golden Streak (531) f & f with original paint in Dorking at £45.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2744129461...oa=1&pg=2386202&algv=DefaultOrganic&brand=BSA


----------



## Chris S (4 Jul 2020)

I doubt if this is a 1920's Hercules but the K7 hubs were definitely pre-war. Bidding starts at 99p, the bike is in the Cambridge area.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...518159?hash=item3665f0dd8f:g:w8cAAOSwyele~5Bp


----------



## Chris S (4 Jul 2020)

A rod-braked Raleigh in the Birmingham area, bidding starts at £33. A dog seems to be hanging out of the headlamp 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-green-Vintage-bike-1950s-superb-condition-with-saddle-bad-and-pump/283935779087?hash=item421be4290f:g:QnEAAOSwLLRe~v8q&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## nonowt (4 Jul 2020)

2nd listing for this 22 1/2"(?) Circa 1980 De Ver with cut out bb and nice playing card lugs. De Ver is a South London shop not sure who built the frames. Croydon pick up:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254638088899


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2020)

nonowt said:


> 2nd listing for this 22 1/2"(?) Circa 1980 De Ver with cut out bb and nice playing card lugs. De Ver is a South London shop not sure who built the frames. Croydon pick up:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254638088899


I like that a lot shame about the location


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Jul 2020)

nonowt said:


> 2nd listing for this 22 1/2"(?) Circa 1980 De Ver with cut out bb and nice playing card lugs. De Ver is a South London shop not sure who built the frames. Croydon pick up:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254638088899


Gorgeous. The cut out bb is sheer class. If only I needed a +1...


----------



## midlife (4 Jul 2020)

Here's a pic of some Haden lugs / BB. You can just see the slots in the BB 

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Haden/Haden_catalog_pages.htm


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Jul 2020)

nonowt said:


> 2nd listing for this 22 1/2"(?) Circa 1980 De Ver with cut out bb and nice playing card lugs. De Ver is a South London shop not sure who built the frames. Croydon pick up:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254638088899


Lovely frame - intriguing as to who the frame builder was.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

Arthur Caygill 531 tandem in Oxford currently at £137: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133456854327?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

1950s 531 Dawes Tartan Tourist 22" Mixte* frame (original paint & fine head badge). In Ormskirk, buy it now £45.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293636706632?ul_noapp=true
edited: *not a mixte frame - didn't look, didn't engage brain


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

Local seller and what I believe to be a Raleigh Competition 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/275179913570623/


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 1950s 531 Dawes Tartan Tourist 22" Mixte frame


Surely a ladies frame? Mixte always has the twin laterals as I understand it...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Surely a ladies frame? Mixte always has the twin laterals as I understand it...


Absolutely right DC Bassman, thanks. Didn't look properly


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jul 2020)

A NOS 753 tubeset

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114285048507


----------



## midlife (5 Jul 2020)

753 race...


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jul 2020)

I think 753R just meant "imperial size". 753 was originally metric-only.


----------



## midlife (5 Jul 2020)

In my mind I thought it was race, mind you I am dredging up memories from 40 odd years ago. Lol


----------



## midlife (5 Jul 2020)

https://raleigh-sb4059.com/2017/05/...reynolds-753-reynolds-753r-and-reynolds-753t/

Something about it here


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Jul 2020)

F.W. Evans 531 frame, circa 1950, in Nottingham starting at £70. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124248502832?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Jul 2020)

Nice 1977 Gauthier road bike in Coventry (looks like a quality frame): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174339240136?ul_noapp=true


----------



## nonowt (6 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely frame - intriguing as to who the frame builder was.


I did a bit more research and De Ver Cycles are still trading and the website seems to indicate that the early frames were built by the original shop owner and pro rider Peter Versleydonck.

The De Ver has now dropped to a £114 start!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2020)

nonowt said:


> I did a bit more research and De Ver Cycles are still trading and the website seems to indicate that the early frames were built by the original shop owner and pro rider Peter Versleydonck.
> 
> The De Ver has now dropped to a £114 start!


Just a shame about the location


----------



## newfhouse (6 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just a shame about the location


It’s just up the road from me and I pass the De Ver shop on my commute. I’m currently telling myself that I don’t need another bike, I’m thinning out my garage, and that it looks bigger than 22 1/2 inches anyway. Still tempted...


----------



## newfhouse (6 Jul 2020)

newfhouse said:


> It’s just up the road from me and I pass the De Ver shop on my commute. I’m currently telling myself that I don’t need another bike, I’m thinning out my garage, and that it looks bigger than 22 1/2 inches anyway. Still tempted...


And the seller has just confirmed to me it’s a 60 cm frame.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2020)

newfhouse said:


> And the seller has just confirmed to me it’s a 60 cm frame.


So go and get it


----------



## Fergs (6 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> So go and get it


And then stop off at the shop to get a matching jersey


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jul 2020)

23" Nigel Dean 531ST frame including mudguards, a Stronglight triple with pedals, and a headset.
Buy it now £120 in Cambridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143650918467?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jul 2020)

Terrot frame - said to be 1930s - with headset & bb: starting at £79.99 in London:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224070321891?ul_noapp=true


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Local seller and what I believe to be a Raleigh Competition
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/275179913570623/



You sound like a chap who knows his Raleigh Competition!  <insert buttering-up smiley>

Do you know what spec that frame would be? Tubing, drop-out spacing, clearances?? Age? (the pic I saw was pretty hopeless - I can ask for more of course, but information is power etc!)

Thanks x


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jul 2020)

Maybe this should be in the giraffe thread: a gorgeous Nishiki frame - (check the lugs, seat stay caps, down tube lever band stop & fork crown) urgently in need of a new downtube at least. It has nice Shimano kit too.

Ironically the 'LIFE TIME GUARANTEE FRAME & FORK' decal cuts right through the severed down tube.  ... but it's a nice indicator of how good Japanese frames were, are, can be...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nishiki-...495481?hash=item3b4a1d28f9:g:qJEAAOSw--Ne4Bz5


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> You sound like a chap who knows his Raleigh Competition!  <insert buttering-up smiley>
> 
> Do you know what spec that frame would be? Tubing, drop-out spacing, clearances?? Age? (the pic I saw was pretty hopeless - I can ask for more of course, but information is power etc!)
> 
> Thanks x



Morning Reynolds 531 tubing , I would guess normally 126 rr spacing and early 80's . 

Normally in a nice shade of blue with a red tint . Might be tight for guard clearance .


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning Reynolds 531 tubing , I would guess normally 126 rr spacing and early 80's .
> 
> Normally in a nice shade of blue with a red tint . Might be tight for guard clearance .


Thanks! They look very nice - if I had space for infinite bikes ... For now I plan to hold out for a lightweight frame made for 27" wheels. Might be a unicorn of course! Also considering bespoke ...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Thanks! They look very nice - if I had space for infinite bikes ... For now I plan to hold out for a lightweight frame made for 27" wheels. Might be a unicorn of course! Also considering bespoke ...


They are about just depends what you call lightweight


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

I'm no expert on tubing; but I was thinking butted at least (I remember as a teenager, "double-butted" seemed to be the holy grail. A bit like cars had to have turbos to be special :P ). I'm not after modern carbon weight, but i don't like steel enough to want an unnecessary couple of kg to lovingly carry around 

(I'd quite like a Columbus-based frame, just seem somehow ... _sexier _than reynolds tubing!)


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Jul 2020)

It's really, really hard to feel any difference except weight and steering geometry between steel frames of the same basic type. Columbus SL is supposed to give a slightly more comfortable ride than 531C. My SL bike* is comfortable but I wouldn't call it a scientific comparison. They will be almost identically stiff in a vertical plane but there could be subtle differences in the way they damp vibrations.

*stickered SLX from new but it is not SLX...no helical ribs. The stays are definitely Columbus so we believe it's SL from the weight. However, it was built by Ron Cooper, who was a real mix-and-match merchant.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jul 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> It's really, really hard to feel any difference except weight and steering geometry between steel frames of the same basic type. Columbus SL is supposed to give a slightly more comfortable ride than 531C. My SL bike* is comfortable but I wouldn't call it a scientific comparison. They will be almost identically stiff in a vertical plane but there could be subtle differences in the way they damp vibrations.
> 
> *stickered SLX from new but it is not SLX...no helical ribs. The stays are definitely Columbus so we believe it's SL from the weight. However, it was built by Ron Cooper, who was a real mix-and-match merchant.


Sounds like a lovely bike - any chance of seeing some photos please? The mix-and-match of tubing was something Roberts did a lot: even Reynolds and Columbus in the same frame sometimes. I've also seen a 853 frame with the tell tale Columbus helical rifling inside the fork steerer.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Thanks! They look very nice - if I had space for infinite bikes ... For now I plan to hold out for a lightweight frame made for 27" wheels. Might be a unicorn of course! Also considering bespoke ...



Definitely 27 inch wheels rather than 700c? 

I ask because in my head I have 27inch wheels as a UK thing (until they were phased out) and 700c as more "continental" size (and in the UK for serious racing bikes). If that is the case, and someone please correct me if it is not, I would imagine that a Columbus frame with 27" wheels is much less common than a Reynolds frame with 27" or a columbus frame with 700c wheels.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Jul 2020)

A nice Viking, looks like original paint, with a decal for 'V.C.L. Super-Steel Tubes' & classic Viking head badge.

(I've never seen a flip flop rear hub with a 5 speed freewheel on one side and a single cog on the other).

In Stafford, currently at £16.90: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-C...4&brand=Viking&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Jul 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Definitely 27 inch wheels rather than 700c?
> 
> I ask because in my head I have 27inch wheels as a UK thing (until they were phased out) and 700c as more "continental" size (and in the UK for serious racing bikes). If that is the case, and someone please correct me if it is not, I would imagine that a Columbus frame with 27" wheels is much less common than a Reynolds frame with 27" or a columbus frame with 700c wheels.


+ 1


----------



## matticus (8 Jul 2020)

Agreed! 
(I didn't say I was looking for that particular combination. I'd *like *a bike that can make the tea in the morning too  )


----------



## Poacher (8 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> A nice Viking, looks like original paint, with a decal for 'V.C.L. Super-Steel Tubes' & classic Viking head badge.
> 
> (I've never seen a flip flop rear hub with a 5 speed freewheel on one side and a single cog on the other).
> 
> In Stafford, currently at £16.90: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-Classic-vintage-bike-original-54cm/143651405955?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=43f515e0b54a4ecda0c42fa489b79656&pid=100667&rk=2&rkt=8&mehot=none&sd=143637565161&itm=143651405955&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2334524&brand=Viking&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


Gear/fixed hubs were quite common BITD. The first pair of wheels I built were 32/40, 26" Alesa alloy rims on Le Tour hubs.
As an impecunious student, I rode that bike from Lincoln to Manchester, heavily laden. Even more foolish then than I am now, I'd lashed out on a new chain, but baulked at spending yet more cash on new sprockets. By the time I got to Baslow I was fed up with the chain jumping and switched to fixed for the rest of the ride via the A623 over the Pennines. Left the bike chained up outside the students' union while I arranged somewhere to kip; when I came out 2 hours later it had been nicked.
Hubs and rims as seen in Bike Riders Aids, p. 66 and p. 74 respectively. Chrome spokes, of course! British Hub Co. also made g/f hubs, but they were a lot more expensive. Where are they now?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> Gear/fixed hubs were quite common BITD. The first pair of wheels I built were 32/40, 26" Alesa alloy rims on Le Tour hubs.
> As an impecunious student, I rode that bike from Lincoln to Manchester, heavily laden. Even more foolish then than I am now, I'd lashed out on a new chain, but baulked at spending yet more cash on new sprockets. By the time I got to Baslow I was fed up with the chain jumping and switched to fixed for the rest of the ride via the A623 over the Pennines. Left the bike chained up outside the students' union while I arranged somewhere to kip; when I came out 2 hours later it had been nicked.
> Hubs and rims as seen in Bike Riders Aids, p. 66 and p. 74 respectively. Chrome spokes, of course! British Hub Co. also made g/f hubs, but they were a lot more expensive. Where are they now?


Thanks for this very interesting history. The Bike Riders Aids (1967-68) is amazing in it's range and use of drawings!


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> A nice Viking, looks like original paint, with a decal for 'V.C.L. Super-Steel Tubes' & classic Viking head badge.
> 
> (I've never seen a flip flop rear hub with a 5 speed freewheel on one side and a single cog on the other).
> 
> In Stafford, currently at £16.90: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-Classic-vintage-bike-original-54cm/143651405955?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=43f515e0b54a4ecda0c42fa489b79656&pid=100667&rk=2&rkt=8&mehot=none&sd=143637565161&itm=143651405955&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2334524&brand=Viking&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042



I think someone has stuck a freewheel on the threads that were meant for a single speed ?. The original hub being designed for a fixed cog one side and a single speed freewheel on the other.


----------



## Poacher (8 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> I think someone has stuck a freewheel on the threads that were meant for a single speed ?. The original hub being designed for a fixed cog one side and a single speed freewheel on the other.


Sorry to disagree! Hubs like my Le Tour were made for fixed one side and 5-speed block t'other. The hub on that Viking is similar, with a fixed sprocket and lock ring currently unused. I don't recognise the hub with its oil point clip, but it looks well enough made. The rear derailleur is probably a Huret Svelto, cheap 'n' cheerful but sturdy, p. 56 of Aids. I think that was the one on my bike that was nicked (I hope the thief fell off when they tried to ride it away on fixed!). Still at £16.90 - could be a bargain for someone.

Some flip-flop hubs were available, and still are, for fixed / single speed. If you have a look at pp. 66 & 67 of the Aids booklet, you'll see hubs listed as G/F (gear block/fixed), D/F (double fixed) and S/S/G (single speed/gear block, rather than single sided gear, maybe, but probably just gear?).
The rather lovely road Campag hubs on the previous pages were single sided gear only, but only posh folk could afford them!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> Sorry to disagree! Hubs like my Le Tour were made for fixed one side and 5-speed block t'other. The hub on that Viking is similar, with a fixed sprocket and lock ring currently unused. I don't recognise the hub with its oil point clip, but it looks well enough made. The rear derailleur is probably a Huret Svelto, cheap 'n' cheerful but sturdy, p. 56 of Aids. I think that was the one on my bike that was nicked (I hope the thief fell off when they tried to ride it away on fixed!). Still at £16.90 - could be a bargain for someone.
> 
> Some flip-flop hubs were available, and still are, for fixed / single speed. If you have a look at pp. 66 & 67 of the Aids booklet, you'll see hubs listed as G/F (gear block/fixed), D/F (double fixed) and S/S/G (single speed/gear block, rather than single sided gear, maybe, but probably just gear?).
> The rather lovely road Campag hubs on the previous pages were single sided gear only, but only posh folk could afford them!


Thanks for this - valuable history & good learning; thought my eyes were going when seeing the Viking's 5 speed freewheel on one side & the single cog on the other... 

I was completely unaware that this used to be done- have now seen the G/F reference on page 66.

The Bike Riders Aids is downloaded for future reference: that introduction is lovely - _'Constant surveillance of the Continental market and close co-operation with leading European manufacturers including regular visits to the Milan and Paris shows enable the importation of the latest developments from such world-famous names as— _ *Campagnolo Regina Fiamme Universal D'Alessandro Kowalit Clement Cinelii II Primo Lyotard Crodoni' *

On a broader note, I searched the forum for old bike catalogues and got stuck - are there previous threads that I'm missing? I know V-CC carry a lot in their library, maybe it's a subject that would interest some of us here at CC too.


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> Sorry to disagree! Hubs like my Le Tour were made for fixed one side and 5-speed block t'other. The hub on that Viking is similar, with a fixed sprocket and lock ring currently unused. I don't recognise the hub with its oil point clip, but it looks well enough made. The rear derailleur is probably a Huret Svelto, cheap 'n' cheerful but sturdy, p. 56 of Aids. I think that was the one on my bike that was nicked (I hope the thief fell off when they tried to ride it away on fixed!). Still at £16.90 - could be a bargain for someone.
> 
> Some flip-flop hubs were available, and still are, for fixed / single speed. If you have a look at pp. 66 & 67 of the Aids booklet, you'll see hubs listed as G/F (gear block/fixed), D/F (double fixed) and S/S/G (single speed/gear block, rather than single sided gear, maybe, but probably just gear?).
> The rather lovely road Campag hubs on the previous pages were single sided gear only, but only posh folk could afford them!



Thanks  

@avecReynolds531 I think I first came across the Bike Riders Aids about 1974. Disraeli Gears have some copies on his site I think. The VCC library seems to be closed at the moment. There is a section on Retrobike for old catalogues but it's a bit hit an miss


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Thanks
> 
> @avecReynolds531 I think I first came across the Bike Riders Aids about 1974. Disraeli Gears have some copies on his site I think. The VCC library seems to be closed at the moment. There is a section on Retrobike for old catalogues but it's a bit hit an miss


Thanks midlife, much appreciated.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Definitely 27 inch wheels rather than 700c?
> 
> I ask because in my head I have 27inch wheels as a UK thing (until they were phased out) and 700c as more "continental" size (and in the UK for serious racing bikes). If that is the case, and someone please correct me if it is not, I would imagine that a Columbus frame with 27" wheels is much less common than a Reynolds frame with 27" or a columbus frame with 700c wheels.


Don't think I have seen a Columbus frame with 27"


----------



## oldkit (8 Jul 2020)

Damn! why are they always too Bleep big. 
I would have liked to return that to its town of birth.
21" is tops for me size wise


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jul 2020)

This one takes me back, certainly not a Raleigh Special Products but a very original untouched Raleigh Arena! even has the original shorty mudguards & rear reflector. Currently £60.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133459492274


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Jul 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> This one takes me back, certainly not a Raleigh Special Products but a very original untouched Raleigh Arena! even has the original shorty mudguards & rear reflector. Currently £60.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133459492274
> View attachment 535058


I can see this ending up selling for a tidy sum as everyone who had one, or wanted one, as a kid slaps a bid in.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Jul 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> This one takes me back, certainly not a Raleigh Special Products but a very original untouched Raleigh Arena! even has the original shorty mudguards & rear reflector.


+1 
My first road bike - was an 18" frame with 24" wheels. Nostalgic


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> +1
> My first road bike - was an 18" frame with 24" wheels. Nostalgic


The bike rack at school was full of them:-)


----------



## nonowt (11 Jul 2020)

There's a very nice frame under some poorly applied powder coating on this 22" in Walsall (ends today):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164278853300


----------



## midlife (11 Jul 2020)

Driiled dropouts and lugs, vry 70's


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Driiled dropouts and lugs, vry 70's


I wonder what it is


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jul 2020)

GENESIS in M on sale at Tredz £599 in case anyone looking?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jul 2020)

Royal Royal in Purley, starting at £20: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184361082965?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jul 2020)

Dawes Galaxy (56cm) in Southhampton, currently at £57.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154004101574?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jul 2020)

Koga Miyata (57cm) Randonneur, currently at £116: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283944725705?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Royal Royal in Purley, starting at £20: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184361082965?ul_noapp=true


Looks very tidy. Shame it's a little too big for me.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Jul 2020)

650b French mixte (50s/60s) with nice details (lights, chainguard, stem, mudguards etc), in Chichester, statrting at £75.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293645482445?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2020)

A nice Gillott here in newmarket https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gillott-lightweight-racing-bike/1375202863


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A nice Gillott here in newmarket https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gillott-lightweight-racing-bike/1375202863


Why does that top steering head cup look at a funny angle ?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jul 2020)

23" Nigel Dean World Tour in Yarm, Durham currently at £50: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143660127494?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jul 2020)

57cm Koga Miyata (aluminium) in Teddington currently at £0.99 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224085375191?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2020)

Some Sunday afternoon finds 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3112774005482546


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/205851767400145


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/4240872002619749


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Jul 2020)

21" lugged Starnord mixte in excellent condition. Large flange hubs & Mafac Racer centre pulls (and a lovely rear brake cable hanger). In Norwich, currently at £49: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Women-s-Ladies-Vintage-French-Cycle-Classic-Steel-Retro-Racer/114312775243?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=3849c1a40123451b8af3d8c1cc3c542e&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114312775243&itm=114312775243&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:1fc149b7-ca8a-11ea-af01-74dbd18074e6|parentrq:6c5725c01730ac3cf90d88c1fffb5a0e|iid:1


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 21" lugged Starnord mixte in excellent condition. Large flange hubs & Mafac racer centre pulls (and a lovely rear brake cable hanger). In Norwich, currently at £49: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Women-s-Ladies-Vintage-French-Cycle-Classic-Steel-Retro-Racer/114312775243?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=3849c1a40123451b8af3d8c1cc3c542e&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114312775243&itm=114312775243&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:1fc149b7-ca8a-11ea-af01-74dbd18074e6|parentrq:6c5725c01730ac3cf90d88c1fffb5a0e|iid:1


That's in excellent condition! A really nice buy for anyone who's looking for a 'different' +1


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Jul 2020)

52cm FW Evans 531ST touring bike. In Bromley, currently £180: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303628860746?ul_noapp=true


----------



## buzzy-beans (21 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 52cm FW Evans 531ST touring bike. In Bromley, currently £180: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303628860746?ul_noapp=true



I like the honesty of that advertiser, it looks like it would be a sublime bike for someone small enough to fit it.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> I like the honesty of that advertiser, it looks like it would be a sublime bike for someone small enough to fit it.



Thought exactly the same!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Thought exactly the same!


+ 1


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2020)

In fact part of me wants to buy it to carry on a sort of weird eBay goodwill/karma thing.


----------



## MarkF (21 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 57cm Koga Miyata (aluminium) in Teddington currently at £0.99 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224085375191?ul_noapp=true



I'd like that for the towpath, collection only, always is from 100's of miles away when you like something.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Jul 2020)

If only this was my size and a bit closer. Columbus Aelle tubing, Mavic GP4 rims and lots of Campagnolo.
Seller in Banbury, £19.50 start price and no reserve.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293661477179


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Jul 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> If only this was my size and a bit closer. Columbus Aelle tubing, Mavic GP4 rims and lots of Campagnolo.
> Seller in Banbury, £19.50 start price and no reserve.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293661477179
> 
> View attachment 537757


19.50,? you could get almost three times that for the bottle and cage alone 

Is this Dauphin Sport of Box Hill? I used to stare at their window as a teenager . Come to think of it, they are probably responsible for my Italian bike obsession.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> If only this was my size and a bit closer. Columbus Aelle tubing, Mavic GP4 rims and lots of Campagnolo.
> Seller in Banbury, £19.50 start price and no reserve.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293661477179
> 
> View attachment 537757



Red and chrome


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

Just sharing this local to me bike 

Not sure about the Lotus bit 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/929737824207477/


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jul 2020)

Banana anyone? (frame only)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Team-Banana-Road-Bike-vintage-retro-Single-speed-conversion/224090918985?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

And here's a 22" rare Clive Stuart frame

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2020)

Interesting... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMC-team...423375?hash=item36670213cf:g:5ecAAOSwibFfFsF4

Is there any way of getting dents out of top tubes?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

20" lugged Claud Butler mixte (531 Renovated decal) in York. Recent 27" Pasela tyres 
Currently at £35, or buy it now for £125: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154022630826?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Interesting...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMC-team...423375?hash=item36670213cf:g:5ecAAOSwibFfFsF4
> 
> Is there any way of getting dents out of top tubes?



Yes, but it's fiddly and expensive. It's probably only worth the parts with the frame as a bonus.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2020)

DCLane said:


> Yes, but it's fiddly and expensive. It's probably only worth the parts with the frame as a bonus.


Oh ok... I was just wondering. I wasn't thinking of bidding for it. I looked at the prices of other BMC bikes and they aren't cheap are they?


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Interesting...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMC-team...423375?hash=item36670213cf:g:5ecAAOSwibFfFsF4
> 
> Is there any way of getting dents out of top tubes?



Just been sold for £270 ....


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Just been sold for £270 ....


Somebody wasn't bothered by the big dent then! 😊


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Jul 2020)

Carlton Grand Prix frame & fork - serial number NL0006771 - in London currently at £4.99: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-...847429?hash=item3b4b62f705:g:aK4AAOSwzSpfH9Zz


----------



## midlife (29 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Carlton Grand Prix frame & fork - serial number NL0006771 - in London currently at £4.99: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-...847429?hash=item3b4b62f705:g:aK4AAOSwzSpfH9Zz



It's in "fire red", a peculiar colour made by painting the frame yellow and then applying a semi-transparent laquer with metallic effect. When new and in sunlight it looked very smart but soon faded / chipped.


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Jul 2020)

I have just brought this one back to life. Frame number NL000359.

I bought it like this:






This is it now:





I had it sand blasted and powder coated. The colour is as near as they could get to the original. The decals were from H. Loyd Cycles


----------



## midlife (30 Jul 2020)

Needs red crank bolt covers


----------



## Chris S (31 Jul 2020)

A women's Raleigh Sports in Solihull for £35. It looks complete and in good condition.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/ladies-bicycle-for-sale/1380101944


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Jul 2020)

22" Veneto bike - looks a lovely frame with Vitus 999 tubing - Stronglight, Mavic, Modolo & Simplex parts.
In Norwich currently at £ 49.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114330309016?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Needs red crank bolt covers


Yeah. Have you got any 'cos I haven't! 

Edit: I thought you might have picked up on the cranks being different to the ones that came with it. I accidentally put them on the other Carlton I've been working on!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Aug 2020)

61cm Koga Miyata (lovely frame) with Shimano 600 & drilled Sakae chainset in Uckfield. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124280537765?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 61cm Koga Miyata (lovely frame) with Shimano 600 & drilled Sakae chainset in Uckfield. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124280537765?ul_noapp=true


Nice looking bike. I would need to be a foot taller (at least) to even be able to sit on it though!


----------



## Gunk (1 Aug 2020)

This joker has added £400 Covid tax, take a look at the chain

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333657697045


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> This joker has added £400 Covid tax, take a look at the chain
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333657697045


A well rusted chain with a stiff link on the top
Makes you wonder where he found the bike.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Aug 2020)

I reckon he works at the tip.


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

It's a Gas Pipe frame as well


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Aug 2020)

"*This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available*"

Somebody must have told them..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Aug 2020)

Gorgeous 23" 531 framed Lejeune with Campagnolo dropouts, red with gold lug lining. Parts from Stronglight, Spidel & Simplex. 
Excellent condition, in Thetford, currently at £56.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264816716548?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Gorgeous 23" 531 framed Lejeune with Campagnolo dropouts, red with gold lug lining. Parts from Stronglight, Spidel & Simplex.
> Excellent condition, in Thetford, currently at £56.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264816716548?ul_noapp=true



Ohh that is quite lovely . Someone has done a really good job. Is that cloth cover on the cable outers?

And without naming names a short trip down the A14 for someone


----------



## midlife (3 Aug 2020)

Braided cloth cable outers are still available 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Traditiona...g-various-colours-vintage-style-/133031964169


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

Dawes lugged mixte (531 plain gauge) Lady Galaxy. Currently £50 in Canterbury: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133483730148?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

22" 531ST touring bike (with extended head tube), Mavic & Shimano, in Liverpool, currently at £50: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174378237817?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Aug 2020)

Nice 55cm Keith Coppell (531 with Campagnolo dropouts, wrap over stays) bike. Parts from Mavic, Campagnolo, Suntour, Tange & Shimano.

Currently £79.00 in Stoke on Trent. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333676765905?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice 55cm Keith Coppell (531 with Campagnolo dropouts, wrap over stays) bike. Parts from Mavic, Campagnolo, Suntour, Tange & Shimano.
> 
> Currently £79.00 in Stoke on Trent. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333676765905?ul_noapp=true



Now that is nice


----------



## Gunk (6 Aug 2020)

£95 now


----------



## DCLane (7 Aug 2020)

531-framed Carlton in West Yorkshire for tall people, currently £10: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/carlton-road-bike/154037492984


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Aug 2020)

23" Claud Butler Dalesman (531 with Campagnolo dropouts) - Suntour, Sakae, Campagnolo & Brooks.
In Southampton, currently at £75.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303644356754?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

Another nice Dalesman in Boston (Lincolnshire). Looks very tidy but there is a reserve. I really don't know why people do that, they might as well start the auction off at their reserve price.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...d=Claud+Butler&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## Hover Fly (7 Aug 2020)

Anyone really tall? As in built like a spider?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...939809?hash=item3da69751e1:g:eYEAAOSwEVVfBB6w


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Aug 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Anyone really tall? As in built like a spider?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...939809?hash=item3da69751e1:g:eYEAAOSwEVVfBB6w


 Blimey! I don't think I've ever seen a head tube that long!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Aug 2020)

Nice 23.5" Fosse lugged frame & chromed fork, with some Spidel, Stonglight, & Mavic/ Gipiemme wheels. In Norwich currently at £49.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114343520737?ul_noapp=true


----------



## ChangFai (8 Aug 2020)

I have a 1980's Falcon Competitor up for sale on gumtree at the moment.
*Mod Note:*
Link to said Gumtree ad deleted.
@ChangFai once you have made another few posts, the classifieds section on this forum will be open to you, then you can advertise your bike for sale.

It has been laying in my shed for the last 15 years, so its well in need of a service, and there is also quite a few spots of rust on the frame etc.

With no interest whatsoever, I am now seriously thinking of just stripping the Shimano 600 gear off it, which looks in good condition, to sell separately, and skipping the rest of it.

Does anybody else think this is a sensible idea?

Or?


----------



## Chris S (8 Aug 2020)

A Dawes Flambeau with a £16.70 starting bid. It looks usable and is located in Solihull.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-Dawes-Flambeau/143677609570?hash=item2173da5662:g:JWQAAOSwY35fLpVD&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2020)

531 Competition-framed Mercury with decent Campag groupset in Leeds for £180 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle/264823181927






Not sure if this is decent value or not, but after spending £200 on new brakes for my son's TT bike today I won't be bidding.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2020)

ChangFai said:


> I have a 1980's Falcon Competitor up for sale on gumtree at the moment.
> *Mod Note:*
> Link to said Gumtree ad deleted.
> @ChangFai once you have made another few posts, the classifieds section on this forum will be open to you, then you can advertise your bike for sale.
> ...


@ChangFai welcome that looks nice and tidy , I always hate the thought of stripping Bikes down . 

Where are you based ?


----------



## ChangFai (9 Aug 2020)

@biggs682 North East Scotland


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2020)

ChangFai said:


> @biggs682 North East Scotland



That's a shame as i would love that old Falcon as would a few others on here , go and get friendly with local bike shop and see if you can get a box to put it in then offer it on here including postage


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2020)

This looks like a good bargain to me 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/330332538137243/


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2020)

A couple of gumtree finds 

A Thame Visvount https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-viscount-bike-for-sale./1381001371

A large one from Daventry ideal for the @Drago size people https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/25-inch-road-bike-classic/1380969697


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A couple of gumtree finds
> 
> A Thame Visvount https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/men-s-viscount-bike-for-sale./1381001371
> 
> A large one from Daventry ideal for the @Drago size people https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/25-inch-road-bike-classic/1380969697


That's a coincidence! Check your DMs... lol


----------



## DCLane (9 Aug 2020)

An early Bob Jackson needing work in West Yorks, £150 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jackson-Vintage-Bicycle-Reynolds-531-special-lightweight/184395472932


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Aug 2020)

23 1/2" inch Hugh Porter 531 tourer in Gillingham, Dorset, currently at £90: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303647835620?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Gunk (10 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 23 1/2" inch Hugh Porter 531 tourer in Gillingham, Dorset, currently at £90: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303647835620?ul_noapp=true



That’s lovely, a proper unmolested bike.


----------



## midlife (10 Aug 2020)

That's a lot of bike for 90 quid


----------



## Gunk (10 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> That's a lot of bike for 90 quid



Shhhh, I’m watching it


----------



## midlife (10 Aug 2020)

I try not to buy bikes with mudguard eyes


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> I try not to buy bikes with mudguard eyes


I read* about someone asking Major Nichols for a road frame with no mudguards eyes, to which the reply was 'Don't be so bloody daft, do you think it's never going to bloody rain?' 
When the frame was finished, it had mudguard eyes.  

*In the Classic Builders section at the Classic Lightweights UK website: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/majornichols.html



midlife said:


> That's a lot of bike for 90 quid



I've not been able to find out who made the Hugh Porter 531 bikes - I've read that his own (racing) bikes were made by Kevin Sayles at Woodrup - maybe Kevin Sayles/ Woodrup made these frames too? 

An immaculate version of the same frame was in a thread here at CC - 531 plain guage decal- , and a Woodrup link is mentioned too: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/are-these-any-good.108198/


----------



## Chris S (11 Aug 2020)

A Peugeot 103 Carbolite Racing Bike with a £22.50 starting bid. Located in North Birmingham.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:JagAAOSw7z9fMaBw&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> Shhhh, I’m watching it


Fortunately just a tad too big for me.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 23 1/2" inch Hugh Porter 531 tourer in Gillingham, Dorset, currently at £90: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303647835620?ul_noapp=true


Wow, my size too, but Gillingham is too far, even for a good bike.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Peugeot 103 Carbolite Racing Bike with a £22.50 starting bid. Located in North Birmingham.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Peugeot-103-Carbolite-Racing-Bike-70s-80s/264825629790?hash=item3da8d66c5e:g:JagAAOSw7z9fMaBw&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


I need one of these as a parts donor for the mixte...


----------



## Chris S (12 Aug 2020)

A vintage Carlton with a £1 starting bid. Located in Sutton Coldfield.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...g:jSIAAOSwBBxfAyV8&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Chris S (12 Aug 2020)

A Windsor 3-speed in Rugby with a £9.99 starting bid. It seems to have Raleigh forks so it could have been rebadged for another market.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...717565?hash=item3b4c6461fd:g:6FIAAOSwjTVfMxIr

_"... The rod brakes and rims although functional require adjustment and refurbishment as they offer very little stopping power"_
Just like when it came off the production line.


----------



## DCLane (13 Aug 2020)

Harry Hall size 531 frame/forks size Small in Huddersfield for £140 start: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/rhsAAOSw0c9fMmD1/s-l1600.jpg







I _think_ this has come from one of my son's old club-mates, or was theirs about 2 years ago. If so it's been looked after.


----------



## DCLane (15 Aug 2020)

Ellis-Briggs Favori for £200 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ellis-Briggs-Favori-mens-road-bike/283980261510


----------



## DCLane (16 Aug 2020)

Men's (almost complete) and women's town bikes for £12.30 start in West Yorks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-vintage-raleigh-bicycle/124300848008

Seems decent value to me


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2020)

Anybody near Burnley ?

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ld-antique-auction--face-coverings-n-lot-225/ and another one as well


----------



## ChangFai (16 Aug 2020)

ChangFai said:


> I have a 1980's Falcon Competitor up for sale on gumtree at the moment.
> *Mod Note:*
> Link to said Gumtree ad deleted.
> @ChangFai once you have made another few posts, the classifieds section on this forum will be open to you, then you can advertise your bike for sale.
> ...





biggs682 said:


> That's a shame as i would love that old Falcon as would a few others on here , go and get friendly with local bike shop and see if you can get a box to put it in then offer it on here including postage



@biggs682 
Good news, managed to sell the bike today, to a local guy who was looking for a Fixie Project.


----------



## Chris S (17 Aug 2020)

A Tensor Rudi Altig racing bike near Birmingham city centre for £30. It should be an easy project.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...tig-road-bike-racer-original-70-s./1381722826


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Tensor Rudi Altig racing bike near Birmingham city centre for £30. It should be an easy project.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...tig-road-bike-racer-original-70-s./1381722826


Shouldn't take much effort to get it up to scratch.


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Aug 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293686527022

Eddy Merckx Strada OS currently at only £150 with 5 hrs to go, if you can collect from Lancs. I have one and they are excellent. Big top tube dent but a repair is economic at that price, and it needs paint anyway.


----------



## DCLane (18 Aug 2020)

Claimed to be 1950's but looks older, currently 1p in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950-s-Raleigh-Bike/124303545761


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2020)

DCLane said:


> Claimed to be 1950's but looks older, currently 1p in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950-s-Raleigh-Bike/124303545761
> 
> View attachment 542305


Looks like it has been in the canal for quite a while.


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Aug 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133492346029

A fairly rare Eddy Merckx Titane bike with good Campag kit. Made by Litespeed, I believe. Olaf Ludwig used to ride one.


----------



## DCLane (20 Aug 2020)

Dawes Super 531-framed in Doncaster for £85 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Super-Reynolds-531-Super-Touring-Bike/264838430262


----------



## MarkF (21 Aug 2020)

Haven't seen one of these for years, must be straight out of the Ouse?

_"Needs tyres and tubes to make the ultimate rat bike"_


----------



## MarkF (21 Aug 2020)

Raleigh Superbe, 123 miles from new. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...590672?hash=item595543b7d0:g:ry0AAOSwghtfPAE6


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Aug 2020)

61CM HELYETT SPECIALE 531 FRAMESET with Simplex dropouts in Ormskirk, currently at £100: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293697378889?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Aug 2020)

Mercier 57cm (can't make out tubing decal) bike, with drilled chainset and brake levers. Posted as being from the 1970s and previously owned by a pro cyclist. In Norwich, currently at £240: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283985191014?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Gunk (21 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> Raleigh Superbe, 123 miles from new.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...590672?hash=item595543b7d0:g:ry0AAOSwghtfPAE6
> 
> View attachment 542857



That is rather lovely!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Aug 2020)

Gazelle Champion Mondial frameset - 531 with Campagnolo dropouts: in Hereford, currently at £56.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274462441794?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Chris S (22 Aug 2020)

This looks like a Raleigh Panasonic. If it is then it would make a nice project for £20. Located in central Birmingham. 
(it seems to have a one piece crank though?)
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-/1381988777


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2020)

Tonight's Gumtree finds 

A Waterlooville classic https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-1950-s-r-o-harrison-racing-bike/1382358508

A Bournemouth Galaxy https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-galaxy-vintage-racing-bike-/1382416028

A Romford sun https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-stunning-vintage-touring-road-bike/1382310699


----------



## Chris S (22 Aug 2020)

A Gitane 3-speed in Exeter for £10
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-gitane-3-speed-bicycle/1382384051


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 61CM HELYETT SPECIALE 531 FRAMESET with Simplex dropouts in Ormskirk, currently at £100: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293697378889?ul_noapp=true



Ohh, that’s nice


----------



## midlife (22 Aug 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ohh, that’s nice



Same age as me lol


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Aug 2020)

Listed as 1970s and 22.5" - Raphael Geminiani road bike with Simplex, 3T & Ofmega. Frame decal states Made in Italy. 

In Norwich, currently at £49.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114370681795?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Tonight's Gumtree finds
> 
> A Waterlooville classic https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-1950-s-r-o-harrison-racing-bike/1382358508
> 
> ...


That Sun is nice.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> That Sun is nice.


It is indeed just too far for me


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2020)

Am I missing something here? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333696714212


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333696714212



That there's a curve in the frame on the downtube and the front wheel appears pushed back?

Looks French, brakes are European-spec, possibly a decent source of French-threaded parts.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Aug 2020)

Heavy front-ender...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Heavy front-ender...


+ 1


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2020)

Unfortunately someone may buy it.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Unfortunately someone may buy it.


Well that would be ok if they just want it for the parts and don't pay too much. The front wheel has obviously been replaced, you can tell by the shinier spokes.
Not for me though, even if it is local(ish).


----------



## carpenter (25 Aug 2020)

people bidding for the saddle?


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Aug 2020)

Ooh, that's really been stacked. A well-designed tubeset* would have sacrificed just the fork, but that frame is scrap.

*Raleigh Twenties have such an immensely strong frame that the fork takes the lot. I bought one where the fork almost curved the wrong way and the lower headset cup was popping out, but the frame was straight and the head tube wasn't stretched in the least.


----------



## nonowt (25 Aug 2020)

Half a dozen lesser-spotted marques:

23" Buckley-Saxon in Bath (ends soon!)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313187914459

23" Ron Cooper in Gravesend 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254693300541

A rather lovely 19-20"? Van Linden Sport in Cornwall 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233686933683

20" Paul Curran tourer in n Macclesfield 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392914762058

21" Sirius in Matlock 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274466345879

22" Ron Spencer in Warrington 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154055084131


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> Raleigh Superbe, 123 miles from new.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...590672?hash=item595543b7d0:g:ry0AAOSwghtfPAE6
> 
> View attachment 542857


 
At last I've got one! £160 and I am quite happy with that as I'll get a lot of sunny day use out of it.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Aug 2020)

nonowt said:


> Half a dozen lesser-spotted marques:
> 
> 23" Buckley-Saxon in Bath (ends soon!)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313187914459
> ...


Thanks for this excellent rare selection - appreciated!


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> At last I've got one! £160 and I am quite happy with that as I'll get a lot of sunny day use out of it.


Looks a good bike. We saw that listed a week or so back.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Aug 2020)

My dream frame!  ...in the wrong size

Truly beautiful Grandis Campione del Mondo 59cm (C-T) frameset in Columbus SL, with Campagnolo dropouts & their distinctive curved brake bridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154059435950?ul_noapp=true

Campagnolo, Cinelli & Mavic parts.

Currently around £2.48 in the Netherlands. @BalkanExpress?


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Aug 2020)

That Ron Cooper should make good money.


----------



## MarkF (26 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> That Ron Cooper should make good money.



I love that, been some flippin gorgeous green bikes lately.


----------



## nonowt (26 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> That Ron Cooper should make good money.



£78.02 - Good money from a buyer's perspective.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Aug 2020)

nonowt said:


> £78.02 - Good money from a buyer's perspective.


I sold just a frameset for £450 two weeks ago! Buyer collects is disastrous for sale prices but I thought it was close enough to Lahndon to interest bidders.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Aug 2020)

Nice Motobecane in Worthing with Stronglight, Mafac, Huret, Simplex etc
Currently at £28: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224134383892?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> My dream frame!  ...in the wrong size
> 
> Truly beautiful Grandis Campione del Mondo 59cm (C-T) frameset in Columbus SL, with Campagnolo dropouts & their distinctive curved brake bridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154059435950?ul_noapp=true
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up .Lovely bike, A fraction to large for me and there is no room at the inn at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice Motobecane in Worthing with Stronglight, Mafac, Huret, Simplex etc
> Currently at £28: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224134383892?ul_noapp=true


That's nice.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2020)

A nice Falcon Westminster, in St Neots.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264841700729


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> A nice Falcon Westminster, in St Neots.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264841700729



There's a nice one in Leicester as well


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Aug 2020)

Lovely 56cm Columbus SLX framed Bianchi needing work & tlc in Colchester, currently at £52 with 5 bids. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333702620866?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

Nice one here 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254696377152


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

Another nice falcon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-falcon-Racing-road-Bike-Olympic-Rings-Designed-By-Ernie-Clement/203085900840?hash=item2f48dcec28:g:q4gAAOSwhRBfQnq5&LH_ItemCondition=4

And another one https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-retro-racing-road-bike-/1382932128


----------



## midlife (29 Aug 2020)

Nice looking "Falcon", not sure if it us one given the Nervex style lugs along with the chrome forks with the waisted fork crown.


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> A nice Falcon Westminster, in St Neots.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264841700729


Does anyone have an idea as to the age of the Falcon? I am thinking early 80's.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> Nice looking "Falcon", not sure if it us one given the Nervex style lugs along with the chrome forks with the waisted fork crown.


I think it has been for sale before , but yes slightly older than seller claims


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Aug 2020)

In Rugby, currently at £0.99: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...832849?hash=item289bdfe291:g:jNUAAOSwxONfSqok


----------



## Chris S (30 Aug 2020)

A Viscount racing bike in Solihull with a £25.40 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:gzUAAOSwW2VfS6r~&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000

I wonder if it's got the 'death fork'?


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2020)

531-framed Barron in Barnsley, currently 99p: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Barron-Road-Touring-Bike-Reynolds-531p/143710547053


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Aug 2020)

56cm Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra with Columbus SLX tubing. 
£290 in Brighton https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174414855234?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Chris S (31 Aug 2020)

A men's Pashley in Farnborough for £50
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/-pashley-men-s-bike-23-frame-26-wheels-3-speed-/1383120209


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 56cm Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra with Columbus SLX tubing.
> £290 in Brighton https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174414855234?ul_noapp=true



That is nice, ADR colours and in my favourite condition, scuffed enough to reduce the interest but mechanically sound


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2020)

Interesting Nishiki steel mountain bike - Richard Cunningham designed - US import: £65 in Swindon: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nishiki-Mountain-Bike/363091539483?hash=item5489f1361b:g:-HMAAOSwNkZfTPEO


----------



## nonowt (1 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Does anyone have an idea as to the age of the Falcon? I am thinking early 80's.


Yep, early 80s. 27" wheels and 5 speed freewheel with shimano altus gears. Mrs Nonowt has the lady version which I converted to flatbars and indexed thumb shifters. £150 seems step to me.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2020)

20 inch Mercian mixte in Belper at £250: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...769752?hash=item2644b99318:g:zqAAAOSwpYhfTQjc


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2020)

Nice SLX 56cm framed (maybe Cliff Shrubb built) Geoffrey Butler road bike with Campagnolo & Mavic, in Brentwood for £362:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133507924736?ul_noapp=true


----------



## DCLane (1 Sep 2020)

Holdsworth Paris-Roubaix, 531 frame, currently £22 in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdsworth-Racing-Bike-Vintage-Paris-Roubaix


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2020)

Sure i can see a Reynolds decal on this Stratford Upon Avon Rudge 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/340485313965790


----------



## Cycleops (2 Sep 2020)

Anyone in Harlow, Essex?

very tidy but unrestored Carlton at £30 and no offers finishing soon.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-bike-/373163925611?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## Cycleops (2 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Interesting Nishiki steel mountain bike - Richard Cunningham designed - US import: £65 in Swindon: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nishiki-Mountain-Bike/363091539483?hash=item5489f1361b:g:-HMAAOSwNkZfTPEO


These are great bikes, but only the eighties/ nineties ones. I see a lot down here. They were made for a Dicks Sporting Goods chain of shops in the US, and made in Japan.


----------



## Chris S (2 Sep 2020)

A Raleigh Mixte in Coventry with a £10 starting bid
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:QEYAAOSwMY1fS~20&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## midlife (2 Sep 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Anyone in Harlow, Essex?
> 
> very tidy but unrestored Carlton at £30 and no offers finishing soon.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-bike-/373163925611?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10



Carlton Corsair


----------



## Chris S (2 Sep 2020)

A decent Raleigh Superbe in Manchester for £85
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-superbe-classic-3-speed-bike-23-frame/1383413920


----------



## weareHKR (2 Sep 2020)

One for Velocipedium, don't know if you follow him on youtube, lovely old chap...


----------



## Chris S (2 Sep 2020)

Rowan Goodfellow De Bonaire (or something like it)? I'm in his Raleigh Roadster group on Facebook.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Anyone in Harlow, Essex?
> 
> very tidy but unrestored Carlton at £30 and no offers finishing soon.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-bike-/373163925611?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


Went for £35. Someone got a good deal.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

A Raleigh Pioneer commuter , seeing as there were a few threads about them.
In Southsea.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143661019453


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Sep 2020)

Nice 57cm Miyata Nine Twelve in excellent condition, with Shimano 600 & Mavic: in Amersham starting at £250 but 'open to sensible offers':

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333707955052?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Sep 2020)

62cm Claud Butler Dalesman, in Bradford currently at £0.99: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284001532204?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Sep 2020)

22" Nigel Dean resprayed as an Ellis Briggs, with drum brakes. Needs some work. Currently £50 in Foulridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184436032139?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Sep 2020)

60cm Liberia (from Grenoble) bike - Mafac, Mavic, Simplex etc - tubing decal seems to show Liberia 102? - currently £20 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184424981185?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2020)

A Geordie bargain ? 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1187650751613406


Don't tell @woodbutcher

And a Dorset one as well 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1262577874093479


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Sep 2020)

Fred James 531 tourer (renovated) with Stronglight, Deore, Mavic etc in Solihull at £165.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324287526315?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Sep 2020)

Fine 70s French road bike - looks to be a quality frame - refinished Cycles Superator* with TA, Mafac, Huret, Pivo etc. In Leeds at £150: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254712395118?ul_noapp=true

* searching this manufacturer showed another Superator claimed to be built by Bernard Carre.


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2020)

Very nice Argos 753 frameset with bars/cranks/rear derailleur/brakes for £100 start in West Yorks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Argos-Re...Bars-Carbon-Forks-TT-Road-V-Rare/284004879228


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2020)

Ernie Clements needing a respray and a few parts - £35 start in Wiltshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Ernie-Clements-Racing-Bike-With-Reynolds-531-Frame/164374244088


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2020)

58cm Basso Loto in Huddersfield for £85 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Loto-Basso-Bike/313213473301 Shifters have been replaced but the rest looks original.






@ColinJ - similar to yours?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Sep 2020)

23" T. J. Quick 531ST flat bar tourer in London at £150: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164376001142?ul_noapp=true

Classic Lightweights page for more information: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/tjq-clarke-builders.html


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> 58cm Basso Loto in Huddersfield for £85 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Loto-Basso-Bike/313213473301 Shifters have been replaced but the rest looks original.
> 
> View attachment 546340
> 
> ...


Only _slightly _similar! My Basso Viper is probably a more recent design since it uses a threadless headset. 






It is currently a singlespeed machine dedicated to turbo trainer use but my sister has bought a house in Devon which will become its new home, so I will be converting it back to a 3 x 10 for future post-Covid-19 Dartmoor/Exmoor duties!

(In case you are wondering what the duct tape round the rear light mount was for... I had fat legs at the time and they were rubbing on the mount and fraying my shorts, so I covered the sharp edges. I have fixed the problem the proper way now - by losing the fat!)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Sep 2020)

Beautiful 56cm Rossin in London - with many pantographed parts - at £155: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rossin-v...077571?hash=item1f162daa03:g:-eoAAOSwKGRfWmIA


----------



## Chris S (11 Sep 2020)

A Raleigh Superbe in Dudley with a £77 starting bid
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...842619?hash=item59572fd7fb:g:CT8AAOSwl5dfWlbj


----------



## stalagmike (11 Sep 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274490030526

Long way to go on this auction, but I just love the drillium on these...


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Sep 2020)

A nice 23" Hobbs of Barbican Blue Riband frame here:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...658574?hash=item523bbe7fce:g:LiMAAOSwRrVfT4My

Its in London but the seller will post for £24


----------



## Chris S (13 Sep 2020)

A Raleigh roadster in Southsea with a £30 buy it now price. It should be an easy restoration.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...576046?hash=item2f49f9e22e:g:KOoAAOSwnmNfVJiZ


----------



## wafter (13 Sep 2020)

Not the first time I've posted it on CC but this 1990s Raleigh Veloce in Rochdale looks like a decent, honest buy for the just-north-of-the-ton it'll probably sell for (currently up at £84 with 4hrs left)


----------



## Chris S (13 Sep 2020)

A usable Raleigh Quasar in Sutton Coldfield with a £10 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...g:jUgAAOSwTeNfXgAB&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Sep 2020)

23.5" Raleigh with 531 f&f, Blackburn racks, Shimano, currently £16 in Hildenborough, Kent: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233713351526?ul_noapp=true


----------



## midlife (15 Sep 2020)

Looks neat, not sure about the lug lining though lol


----------



## weareHKR (15 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Looks neat, not sure about the lug lining though lol


I quite like the lug lining tbh!


----------



## wafter (15 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 23.5" Raleigh with 531 f&f, Blackburn racks, Shimano, currently £16 in Hildenborough, Kent: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233713351526?ul_noapp=true


Getting a lot of attention for having nine days left; will be an interesting one to watch..


----------



## itboffin (15 Sep 2020)

I’m selling my 531 frame https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Steel-Bike-Frameset-Two-sets-of-forks/184449096620 I believe it’s a Quinn of some kind from the 80s because when I stripped it 10 years ago it had faint Quinn on the downtube, it’s definitely at least 531 because of the lugs and weight, there’s a few spots of rust and a crease where I’ve over tightened the front mech clamp but otherwise it’s an amazing bike, I’ve used it almost daily for 10 years as single speed commuter, tourer and finally turbo bike hence the little bit of light rust. I’m not setting any lowest price and I’m including two 1” folks with quill stem, it’s have to go because I’m moving and have no room for it, it would kill me to skip this frameset.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2020)

itboffin said:


> I’m selling my 531 frame https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Steel-Bike-Frameset-Two-sets-of-forks/184449096620 I believe it’s a Quinn of some kind from the 80s because when I stripped it 10 years ago it had faint Quinn on the downtube, it’s definitely at least 531 because of the lugs and weight, there’s a few spots of rust and a crease where I’ve over tightened the front mech clamp but otherwise it’s an amazing bike, I’ve used it almost daily for 10 years as single speed commuter, tourer and finally turbo bike hence the little bit of light rust. I’m not setting any lowest price and I’m including two 1” folks with quill stem, it’s have to go because I’m moving and have no room for it, it would kill me to skip this frameset.



Any frame number please @itboffin


----------



## itboffin (16 Sep 2020)

The only number I could see is 74 on the top of seat tube


----------



## midlife (16 Sep 2020)

That's usually the angle of the seat lug.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Sep 2020)

22.5" 10 speed Motobecane in nice condition with Bluemels Club Special mudguards & bottle dynamo. In Prescot, buy it now £140: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293736324320?ul_noapp=true


----------



## carpenter (16 Sep 2020)

That looks in really good condition for its age


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2020)

itboffin said:


> The only number I could see is 74 on the top of seat tube


I would expect something on the bottom bracket shell


----------



## itboffin (16 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I would expect something on the bottom bracket shell



yeah me too but the previous owner didnt treat it very nicely with a horrible hand painted job and some terrible wheels which i think he must have tried building himself, i had it professional stripped, cleaned and resprayed in a basic red which has lasted so well given its been a real work horse, the only light rust under the top tube came from being on the turbo trainer for the last two years 

Its surprisingly light for steel well it feels very light, the seller listed it as 531 but i wonder if is something better, lovely lug work too


----------



## itboffin (16 Sep 2020)

Last setup before turbo duties


----------



## itboffin (16 Sep 2020)

and in a more retro build 









Including a year or so as my single speed hack


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Sep 2020)

A proper HQ has a number under the bottom bracket starting with a Q, but the Q is made from overlapping 0 and 1 stamps. Powdercoat can fill it.


----------



## nonowt (17 Sep 2020)

I think there's a decent frame under the powder coat on this number in Bury:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313211355782

Bargain small Ribble ...although the seller has almost no feedback:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164381697996


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2020)

nonowt said:


> I think there's a decent frame under the powder coat on this number in Bury:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313211355782
> 
> Bargain small Ribble ...although the seller has almost no feedback:
> ...


Shame that Ribble is so small 

And yes looks nice frame under the blue


----------



## midlife (17 Sep 2020)

Blue one has some nice first gen Shimano and SR kit


----------



## Poacher (17 Sep 2020)

nonowt said:


> I think there's a decent frame under the powder coat on this number in Bury:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313211355782
> 
> Bargain small Ribble ...although the seller has almost no feedback:
> ...


The Bury seller also has a ladies BSA worth a look:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-bsa-bicycle/274487742115?hash=item3fe8be8ea3:g:5uIAAOSwzxVfV5E6
and a gents Raleigh Superbe in rather fine condition, including a front lamp set up to illuminate low-flying aircraft:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...736357?hash=item3fe8be7825:g:EBYAAOSw6bRfV4pD


----------



## stalagmike (17 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Blue one has some nice first gen Shimano and SR kit


I spy drillium!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Sep 2020)

Lovely Raleigh 653 Race Frameset (SBDU Type 8901) with fitted headset, currently £120 in Fulbourn: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154091813451?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Sep 2020)

Nice to see a Martelly frame (looks beautifully made & has a braze on for a race number) - 55cm, SLX & Campagnolo dropouts - some rust & the chrome needs attention. A Zeus headset and SKF bottom bracket. In Hastings, buy it now for £275: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324298559101?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Sep 2020)

Mercier Tour de France Special - buy it now £90 in Newcastle-under-Lyme: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114414019849?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Sep 2020)

22" 531 framed Carrera with Campagnolo Stratos - currently £39.99 in Hurstpierpoint: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203108614941?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Sep 2020)

18.5inch/ 47.5cm Coventry Eagle Ladies Bicycle with 531 frame. Currently £50 in Westcliff-on-Sea:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193668375719?ul_noapp=true


----------



## wafter (18 Sep 2020)

Raleigh Corsa, a bit(!) optimistic at £600 but looks really nice for what it is - original, seemingly great nick with an uncommon-for-Raleigh paint job that's understaded and seems to have aged well...






EDIT: For the record if anyone's arsed, this appears to be a 1984 "Corsa 12" and the colour is "Oyster"


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Sep 2020)

Very optimistic, in that size. Well into the tail of the rider height bell curve.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Sep 2020)

A nice tidy 22" Mercian in Loughborough here:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...688551?hash=item3fe9194ae7:g:ua8AAOSwGs9fXlOZ

Edit: Another one (23" this time) from the same seller:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...707633?hash=item3fe9199571:g:0WgAAOSwxElfXlma


----------



## wafter (19 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Very optimistic, in that size. Well into the tail of the rider height bell curve.


Thanks - out of casual interest what would you think is more realistic; I'm guessing less than half the asking price..?


I couldn't resist and have spent a lot of the morning browsing ebay. Perhaps not what this thread's about but I've spotted lots of really nice, if ridiculously expensive higher-end Raleighs.

Seems like the higher end of the price range is dominated by those who've owned the bike in question for decades (so probably find it hard to get rid and expect the buyer to pay for their sentimentality) or "restorers" who expect to claw back their sunk costs and actually make a profit on what they're selling... which from the "completed listings" mostly looks very optimistic. I'd be interested to hear what those in the know actually think some of these are worth..

I probably shouldn't be surprised given that it's ebay (and won't clutter this thread with examples) but there seem to be a good amount of dreamers on there asking ridiculous sums of money for knackered, entry-level "rare" tat (Bananas, Milk Race's, Winners, Equipes, flyers, hipster fixed-gear conversions etc...).

There also seems to be a disproportionately high amount of bikes on offer with enormous frames too, for some reason.

I've also thrown in a few lower-priced bikes that to me looked interesting, rightly or wrongly as I've not got much of a clue what I'm looking at 


Raleigh Team Ti Replica (don't know a lot but I'm assuming it's an original, period-correct replica of the bike of the time, rather than one of the two(?) more modern imitations if that makes sense, a snip at £850 start (and surprisingly no bids):








Late-ish Raleigh Road Ace, £299..







Unknown Raleigh model, £175. Looks like mid-late '80s from the decals. Possibly a custom build frame from the description and lack of name. "British racing green" my arse, but looks like a nice bike for what it is, even if it doesn't look like the seller is going to get their asking price.







Raleigh Royal, £49. Sadly looks tatty with the two headliners apparently being a large ding in the top tube and another in the seat tube that the seller's not gone out of their way to highlight (possibly attempted theft damage and I'd guess not easily repaired  ). Not familiar with what these are worth, but with 3hrs left nobody seems bothered at the starting bid.







Raleigh Team Ti Replica, £1500. From the mention of RRP I'm guessing this is the latest Ti rep that was released in the last few months. Going by the general rule of thumb that used bikes tend to lost about 50% of their RRP in the first year or two the asking seems high, but then I have no idea of how pricing works with these supposedly collectable reps. Personally I'm dubious..







Raleigh Road Ace, £500. Really nice, really large, really expensive...







Raleight Road Ace, £75 (starting bid). A bit tatty but looks nice and honest. Listing says 1973 but the aesthetic looks later to my uneducated eye.. can anyone please confirm? I really like the understated styling of these bikes with the single / minimal colour scheme and discreet badging. One of the apparent few in a sensible, medium-ish frame size too! Think I'd be tempted by that as a resto were it closer..







Raleigh 8803 build, £500 starting bid. Absolutely love this (athough not sure about all that brake cable!); will be interesting to see if anyone bites..







Raleigh SPD build, £525. Again, looks nice (8spd cassette too) but pricey..






I think I've finally had enough for this sitting


----------



## midlife (19 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A nice tidy 22" Mercian in Loughborough here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercian-...688551?hash=item3fe9194ae7:g:ua8AAOSwGs9fXlOZ
> 
> ...



23" looks like a Mercian Campionissimo, Haden lugs and pressed ends. Mercian cheapest off the shelf frame but not shabby


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Sep 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - out of casual interest what would you think is more realistic; I'm guessing less than half the asking price..?


£150 tops!


----------



## wafter (19 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> £150 tops!


lol, thanks - a lot better / worse than I thought


----------



## Gunk (19 Sep 2020)

@wafter The first Raleigh Ti is a 2012 Reynolds 525 Raleigh Team Ti replica frameset with a 531 frame sticker, built up with older components to look like an authentic 1980's bike, shows that it is a case of ''caveat emptor' with these bikes.

The second one for £1500 is the same as mine (2012) but more than twice what I paid, needless to say it's been for sale for a while.

Here is my "Imitation"


----------



## Chris S (19 Sep 2020)

I don't know if this has been posted before but there is a Hercules 3-speed in Birmingham for £40. It's got bolt-on seat stays so it's probably pre-war. The quadrant gear changer is probably worth £40 alone.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-hercules-gents-bicycle-for-restoration/1384667466


----------



## wafter (19 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> @wafter The first Raleigh Ti is a 2012 Reynolds 525 Raleigh Team Ti replica frameset with a 531 frame sticker, built up with older components to look like an authentic 1980's bike, shows that it is a case of ''caveat emptor' with these bikes.
> 
> The second one for £1500 is the same as mine (2012) but more than twice what I paid, needless to say it's been for sale for a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks - love the amalgamation of old and new on yours 

Not that I have more than a passing interest in this particular model (although I've quickly become hooked on learning about 80's-ish onwards Raleighs).. am I correct in thinking that there are essentially three "proper" variants of this bike - the original which was a high-ish end replica of the contemporary team bikes (late '70s / early '80s?), the replicas like yours from 2012 / 2013 and the one that's just been released..?

Obviously there are numerous people out on the blag as you've intimated (I'm cautious and not in the market but at this moment in time certainly wouldn't have known what I was looking at). I've seen at least two frames on ebay listed as Ti or Panasonic replicas; both of which are in fact much later cheapo tigged chromo gas pipe frames with unicrown forks with a set of stickers thrown in and a hopeful screen grab of an ad for the real deal at a grand plus 

I also saw some muppet had a Ti rep (I think one of the current / recent ones) up at £3.6k  What muppet would pay that sort of money for a later rep when you could spend less than half on the real deal?

I don't know the market at all and have no desire or ability to spend such silly sums on old steel (as much as I love some of it), and while I can appreciate that the originals may well be appreciating assets (as the value of our FIAT paper plummets what isn't now an over-inflated "asset"?) I'm highly dubious of the suggested value of these later reps.

Some of those SPDU bikes are lovely and I hope I'm not being led up the garden path towards that end of the market... for now I'd be very happy with something like that Corsa in 501 / 531 with a modern groupset hung off it. I think if nothing else that's set the scene for the aesthetic I'd go for if building a retro/modern project - cream, subtle Raleigh badges on the downtube, Reynolds badge on the seat tube, modern but shallow ally rims and 105 R7000 throughout... but I digress!


----------



## wafter (19 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> £150 tops!


Just had a look at some completed listings and it seems you're probably spot on (maybe a bit north of £150 for a minter):

Frame, £19.50
Complete bike, £56
Complete bike, £92
Complete bike, £125

All a bit larger than I'd like and in varying stages of decay but probably a decent indicator of price regardless.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Sep 2020)

Beautiful 531 Helyette Speciale Tour de France needs restoration- looks like the 1963 model featured at Classic Lightweights here: http://classiclightweights.net/france/helyett/1963-helyett-speciale/

Currently £28 (with 6 bids) in Hawes: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353207986921?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Beautiful 531 Helyette Speciale Tour de France needs restoration- looks like the 1963 model featured at Classic Lightweights here: http://classiclightweights.net/france/helyett/1963-helyett-speciale/
> 
> Currently £28 (with 6 bids) in Hawes: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353207986921?ul_noapp=true


Lovely bikes. My mate had one years ago but his must have either been a UK model or it had been resprayed, as it said 'Helyett Special'. It was a genuine Helyett though. He was a great admirer of Jacques Anquetil!
(I posted a pic of it somewhere on here)


----------



## carpenter (20 Sep 2020)

wafter said:


> Raleight Road Ace, £75 (starting bid). A bit tatty but looks nice and honest. Listing says 1973 but the aesthetic looks later to my uneducated eye.. can anyone please confirm? I really like the understated styling of these bikes with the single / minimal colour scheme and discreet badging. One of the apparent few in a sensible, medium-ish frame size too! Think I'd be tempted by that as a resto were it closer..
> 
> View attachment 547945



That would be the one for me too - bit of work needed but "doable" for not a lot and Worksop build


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2020)

wafter said:


> Some of those SPDU bikes are lovely and I hope I'm not being led up the garden path towards that end of the market... for now I'd be very happy with something like that Corsa in 501 / 531 with a modern groupset hung off it. I think if nothing else that's set the scene for the aesthetic I'd go for if building a retro/modern project - cream, subtle Raleigh badges on the downtube, Reynolds badge on the seat tube, modern but shallow ally rims and 105 R7000 throughout... but I digress!



I’m not convinced with older framesets built up with ultra modern groupsets and I don’t think the market is either as they seem difficult to sell.

My perfect bike would be a 1980’s 753 frame built up with an older square taper Super Record EPS 10 Speed groupset with modern Brifters, a bit like the new Ti rep but more authentic.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2020)

23" 531-framed (70's ?) Colnago for £100 start in Shipley, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Colnago-racing-bike/333728689790


----------



## netman (21 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> 23" 531-framed (70's ?) Colnago for £100 start in Shipley, West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Colnago-racing-bike/333728689790
> 
> View attachment 548355


Hmm, not sure that Colnago ever made a 531 framed bike and no panto? Looks more like a Raleigh to me!


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2020)

netman said:


> Hmm, not sure that Colnago ever made a 531 framed bike and no panto? Looks more like a Raleigh to me!


My first thought was that it is not what it claims to be.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Sep 2020)

Anniversary F W Evans bike in Yate, currently at £41: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303698418609?ul_noapp=true


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Sep 2020)

There are more "Colnagos" out there than Colnagos!

(also see Kona Explosif MTBs - probably more around now than were ever made, because a gaspipe Hahanna or Fire Mountain frameset looks almost identical when restickered).


----------



## wafter (21 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m not convinced with older framesets built up with ultra modern groupsets and I don’t think the market is either as they seem difficult to sell.
> 
> My perfect bike would be a 1980’s 753 frame built up with an older square taper Super Record EPS 10 Speed groupset with modern Brifters, a bit like the new Ti rep but more authentic.


I can see where you're coming from and as a rule I'm similar with keeping old / collectable stuff original; which is why really I'm looking for something a bit tatty that's already lost its originality / collectable value. I certainly wouldn't corrupt anything genuinely rare or as nice as the Corsa in my previous link with modern groupset; although if buying a complete bike I'd keep all the components removed and look to keep mods reversible (unless it was that tatty it warranted a refinish).. hence my search for frames that will take recessed brake nuts to avoid having to drill the frame. I'm also aware that the dropouts will need a bit of persuasion to fit a modern 130mm hub, however don't see this as a major issue since on later frames it amounts to all of 4mm.

I hear what you're saying with the campag groupset; certainly a bit more sympathetic than a complete modern groupset. That said modern campag stuff seems to retain a much more classic aesthetic than the Jap components and I'm guessing there are fewer problems with shifter compatability / gear index spacing on the Italian stuff? 

In my head I think a modern groupset could look really good on the right frame and have seen a few nice examples, although it's no surprise that such stuff doesn't sell well as you've narrowed your target market enormously - shutting out the originality-freaks who might otherwise have apprecaited the frame as well as the modern afficiandos who'd scoff at steel in favour of CFRP...


----------



## Gunk (21 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> My first thought was that it is not what it claims to be.



I thought they were normally Columbus frames


----------



## nonowt (21 Sep 2020)

netman said:


> Hmm, not sure that Colnago ever made a 531 framed bike and no panto? Looks more like a Raleigh to me!


Or a late 70s Dawes (maybe a Galaxy?)


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2020)

Having posted a suspect Colnago can I redeem myself with a 753-framed Pug having Campag componentry, £190 in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-...rus-58cm-vintage-Campagnolo-1989/373226521045


----------



## Gunk (21 Sep 2020)

Shame about the “shell suit” paint job. Worth buying and repainting though.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> Having posted a suspect Colnago can I redeem myself with a 753-framed Pug having Campag componentry, £190 in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-...rus-58cm-vintage-Campagnolo-1989/373226521045
> 
> View attachment 548419


Nice recovery.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Shame about the “shell suit” paint job. Worth buying and repainting though.


I quite like the paint job.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Shame about the “shell suit” paint job. Worth buying and repainting though.



My son's team bike for next year's in that two-tone blue


----------



## wafter (21 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> I quite like the paint job.


Would look nicer without the colour splashes and with some black bar tape IMO


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> Having posted a suspect Colnago can I redeem myself with a 753-framed Pug having Campag componentry, £190 in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-...rus-58cm-vintage-Campagnolo-1989/373226521045
> 
> View attachment 548419



Certainly redeemed yourself.... that is lovely

A fraction too large for me otherwise I'd be looking to get around the no foreign buyer no delivery conditions.

@wafter white bar tape


----------



## wafter (23 Sep 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> @wafter white bar tape


Is the work of the devil as he casually parades around in a neon shellsuit?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2020)

A Coventry bargain in the making

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293744776671


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Sep 2020)

wafter said:


> Is the work of the devil as he casually parades around in a neon shellsuit?


White bar tape is great!

(If you are a pro, and your mechanic changes it for you before every race day)


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Sep 2020)

Dark blue tape would have looked better than the light blue.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Sep 2020)

Unusual 3 speed Bertin folder in Bristol - Milremo frame pump fitted via back rack braze ons, mudguards & bottle dynamo: buy it now £99: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...935815?hash=item289df78387:g:TmwAAOSwxx5fa8Hk


----------



## Poacher (24 Sep 2020)

Lady's and Gent's Raleigh up tomorrow at Arthur Johnson's in Nottingham
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...aturday-auctions-26th-september-2020-lot-337/






Edit: hammer price £65, plus 24% buyer's premium.
More than I expected, but a decent result for both seller and buyer, despite the seller's commission of 18% plus £1.75!
( I can remember when buyer's premium went from nothing to 4% including VAT)


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A Coventry bargain in the making
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293744776671


Blimey, John Atkins, takes me back to my teenage years, growing up in Coventry.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2020)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Blimey, John Atkins, takes me back to my teenage years, growing up in Coventry.


My dad use to get his bike's from there , I wish this was a 23" sized frame


----------



## nonowt (24 Sep 2020)

Nice MKM tandem in Preston - ends today 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373217341895

Interesting 50's Hinds project in Sunbury-on-Thames. I wonder if its actually a lugless repainted Claud Butler..
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124343822595

Columbia of Worksop f&f plus extras in Ripley
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174444020612

Tiny 653 Brian Rourke in Kendal with race number tag. Seller says "orig built for British Pro Steve Joughin."

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224164624727


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2020)

nonowt said:


> Nice MKM tandem in Preston - ends today
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373217341895
> 
> Interesting 50's Hinds project in Sunbury-on-Thames. I wonder if its actually a lugless repainted Claud Butler..
> ...



I like that Hinds


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Sep 2020)

531 lugged frame Raleigh with Shimano 600 gears, 105 brakes & Look pedals. In Epsom, currently £20: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-...212861?hash=item4464943dbd:g:MB0AAOSwA-9fZ5xF


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I like that Hinds


Would be a nice bike, but looks like it has been in the Thames for a while.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2020)

Burgess hill bargain @DCLane will vouch for these for great bikes

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1258428314507660/


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Burgess hill bargain @DCLane will vouch for these for great bikes
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1258428314507660/




Absolute bargain at £130. Someone buy it!

They ride much, much better than people realise. It looks like an early one so has a Danish hand-built aluminium frame. Spares are a bit difficult so I'd not rely on it as a main bike, that's all.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> Absolute bargain at £130. Someone buy it!
> 
> They ride much, much better than people realise. It looks like an early one so has a Danish hand-built aluminium frame. Spares are a bit difficult so I'd not rely on it as a main bike, that's all.



If we were nearer i would be heading that way over the weekend


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2020)

This looks nice for £99:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mint-btwin-decathlon-triban-3-45cm-teen-small-adult/1382812568

For a teenager or shorter lady... hmmm... who do we know who likes red bikes and is a shorter lady...?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Sep 2020)

Beautiful lugged Tony Oliver 531 ST mixte with Maxicar hubs. Currently £200 in Bury St Edmonds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143758644457?ul_noapp=true

edit for spelling


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Sep 2020)

Lovely 531SL Mike Kowal 55cm frame (Prugnat S4 lugs) & fork. Currently £100 in Swadlincote: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174454480794?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Sep 2020)

19.5" FW Evans 531ST tourer with Stronglight & Suntour parts. In London at £200: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224173205576?ul_noapp=true


----------



## midlife (28 Sep 2020)

Yep, lovely looking Mike Kowal frame, and 531 Pro as well


----------



## Tebb1t (28 Sep 2020)

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...10533/lot-a5ebd078-503b-4a60-9704-ac410105059

At auction in Warrington in on Wednesday morning two MKM Dominators a 21” inch and a 24” frame version.


----------



## midlife (28 Sep 2020)

Link says lot not found?


----------



## Tebb1t (28 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Link says lot not found?


It’s on www.the-saleroom.co.uk Warrington Auctions, it is the home and garden sale which starts on Wednesday at 9 00am. There are a few bikes on there but the interesting ones are the two MKMs.


----------



## nonowt (28 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Link says lot not found?


If you search "bicycle " the MKMs should show up along with a couple of nice Pennines.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Sep 2020)

23" Orbit Gold Medal 531C with Stronglight chainset & Pelissier hubs, converted to a flat bar set up. Currently around £70 in Gloucester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...393232?hash=item1cf437f910:g:3b8AAOSwNGNfceC~


----------



## wafter (29 Sep 2020)

Raleigh Quadra, £102 with four hours left in Rickmansworth. A mid-range lightweight 531 offering from 1988 in "honest / original" condition...


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Beautiful lugged Tony Oliver 531 ST mixte with Maxicar hubs. Currently £200 in Burt St Edmonds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143758644457?ul_noapp=true


That's amazing but very much of its time and probably of very niche interest these days, with esoteric kit. It's a shame he didn't keep building into the era of threadless forks and advanced chromoly tubesets. I think he stopped just as things changed, and his stuff looks old now.


----------



## Poacher (29 Sep 2020)

Eastbourne Auctions seem to have decided that this is German on account of the "Made in West Germany" (Esge?) mudguards.
The fork shape and right hand side lamp bracket suggests a UK frame maker to me. Any ideas? Bates Diadrant maybe?
https://www.eastbourneauction.com/c...ction-fine-art-antiques-collectables-lot-828/


----------



## midlife (29 Sep 2020)

looks like a Bates with those forks


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Sep 2020)

Lovely Cliff Shrubb 531 frameset with a mix of parts. Expensive but posting to acknowledge a great South London frame builder: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Rac...DefaultOrganic&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely Cliff Shrubb 531 frameset with a mix of parts. Expensive but posting to acknowledge a great South London frame builder: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Racing-Cycle-CLIFF-SHRUBB-Reynolds-531-Hand-Built-frame-Campagnolo-Shimano/143760177096?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=cdbcd99e514046c0b866739cb9f85141&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=124355368575&itm=143760177096&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&algv=DefaultOrganic&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109



Don't tell @midlife


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2020)

A DiamondBack from the days they made quality bikes https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/X3H-...ntent=shpock_seller_answers_question_to_buyer


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Oct 2020)

56cm lugged Fangio frameset (Heny/ Poperinge decal) with Campagnolo dropouts: buy it now for £45 in Newton Abbot: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fangio-S...510310?hash=item2f4a8235a6:g:dZ4AAOSwt8NfWMHY


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Oct 2020)

This looks interesting - a mystery 58cm frameset with lovely seat stay wrap over & top eye decoration, chain stay and brake bridges and lugs. I don't recognise what it is, but the top eye motif reminded of Major Nichols - I could be well wrong.

Currently £5.00 in Bath: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unknown-...691852?hash=item5db43a824c:g:2O8AAOSwAnhfagjy


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> This looks interesting - a mystery 58cm frameset with lovely seat stay wrap over & top eye decoration, chain stay and brake bridges and lugs. I don't recognise what it is, but the top eye motif reminded of Major Nichols - I could be well wrong.
> 
> Currently £5.00 in Bath: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unknown-...691852?hash=item5db43a824c:g:2O8AAOSwAnhfagjy



Calling @Illaveago


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Oct 2020)

A 21.5"/ 55cm Mercian 531C frameset with work to do to restore: currently £10 in Cambridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143767087052?ul_noapp=true


----------



## matticus (3 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> A 21.5"/ 55cm Mercian 531C frameset with work to do to restore: currently £10 in Cambridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143767087052?ul_noapp=true


I think the stuck (& decapitated) seatpost is a major consideration


----------



## Poacher (3 Oct 2020)

Another Mercian project - rather less risky?  Currently £100 with less than two days to go.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...&brand=Mercian&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> I think the stuck (& decapitated) seatpost is a major consideration


Agreed, and posted with that in mind: too much hassle for me - but some might want to give it a try to salvage a quality frame.


----------



## nonowt (3 Oct 2020)

20" (Columbus SLX) Geoffrey Butler in Derbyshire 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224172366252

Even smaller Dave Lloyd with 650c wheels in Aylesbury 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274506865262

Proper sized 25" Raleigh Record Ace in Sussex:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203121696540


----------



## Gunk (3 Oct 2020)

Bloody shame that Geoffrey Butler is so far away, it's a peach.


----------



## Gunk (3 Oct 2020)

The David Lloyd would be perfect for @Reynard it's a lovely little thing.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> The David Lloyd would be perfect for @Reynard it's a lovely little thing.
> 
> View attachment 550503



Oh, that's *LOVELY* 

Alas, just that little bit too big I think.  My roadie is a 38cm compact frame with 650c wheels - I can stand astride that, but no hope in hell of doing the same with the extra 5cm on the seat tube *and* the horizontal top tube...

Am gutted, as it's red as well. Did I mention that I have five bikes, all of them mostly red?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2020)

Not sure about this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/colnago-art-retro-racing-bike/1386269176 @teddb7 any thoughts ?


----------



## RichardB (3 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 23" Orbit Gold Medal 531C with Stronglight chainset & Pelissier hubs, converted to a flat bar set up. Currently around £70 in Gloucester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...393232?hash=item1cf437f910:g:3b8AAOSwNGNfceC~



I've been chatting to the seller on this one. Seems genuine enough and a nice bike. 531C is a good start but Orbit is not a name I am familiar with. If the price stays sensible I may have a punt.


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2020)

Andy Thompson moved to Orbit in the 80's I think, if its one of his then its certainly not shabby lol


----------



## RichardB (3 Oct 2020)

All bikes should have mirrors like these. Safety and all that.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-AD...PIC/133471454647?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## RichardB (3 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> Andy Thompson moved to Orbit in the 80's I think, if its one of his then its certainly not shabby lol



The seller thinks the build/paint quality isn't all that great (lug finishing, paint adherence etc) so although it's 531C I have a feeling it is mass-produced. Nothing wrong with that, as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> All bikes should have mirrors like these. Safety and all that.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-AD...PIC/133471454647?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


Great if you want to apply makeup while you ride! 😄


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> All bikes should have mirrors like these. Safety and all that.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-AD...PIC/133471454647?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


They’re not big enough. Larger mirrors needed


----------



## carpenter (4 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure about this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/colnago-art-retro-racing-bike/1386269176 @teddb7 any thoughts ?


I think I know what you mean - colour doesn't really "do anything" for me, also Quando hubs suggest it has been done up on the cheap, apologies if anyone uses and loves Quando


----------



## RichardB (4 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> They’re not big enough. Larger mirrors needed



This could start an arms race. A bit like the 'my telly covers more hectares of wall than yours does' which seems to be the sport with my neighbours.


----------



## Poacher (4 Oct 2020)

Orbit Gold Medal 22.5" relisted after attracting no bids. Can't help thinking putting *531c* in the title might help drawing in potential buyers.
(Also spelling "vintage" correctly and, slightly controversially, adding "eroica" )
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114444074691?ViewItem=&item=114444074691


----------



## Chris S (4 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> All bikes should have mirrors like these. Safety and all that.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-AD...PIC/133471454647?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


Every time I see a bike covered in mirrors and lights I think of Quadrophenia.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Oct 2020)

Nice 22" Bob Jackson Super Tourist in Leeds (at £107 just now - but 25 bids): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...nd=Bob+Jackson&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## RichardB (4 Oct 2020)

Poacher said:


> Orbit Gold Medal 22.5" relisted after attracting no bids. Can't help thinking putting *531c* in the title might help drawing in potential buyers.
> (Also spelling "vintage" correctly and, slightly controversially, adding "eroica" )
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114444074691?ViewItem=&item=114444074691



That's a textbook example of a poor listing. Photographs few and poor, briefest description which says almost nothing, poor title, no 'magic words' in the heading, ridiculous starting price. No wonder he got no bids. Opportunioty for someone, though.



avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice 22" Bob Jackson Super Tourist in Leeds (at £107 just now - but 25 bids): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bob-Jackson-Touring-cycle-LEroica/303707155839?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=e82eaa960a034cdf85f16f8f6f776efa&pid=100010&rk=3&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=114444074691&itm=303707155839&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&algv=DefaultOrganic&brand=Bob+Jackson&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109



I used to go past Bob Jackson's shop on my way to work back in 1970. I used to lust after a Bob Jackson (and so did all my mates, which made them even more desirable). It's too far away for me to bid on, and I fully expect it to go mental in the last 24 hours. Still unaffordable, then  Beautiful bike, though.


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2020)

A Specialized Allez in Derby.
A bit over priced maybe?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Speciali...413573?hash=item3b4c507c45:g:-KoAAOSws6JfHq9p


----------



## Gunk (4 Oct 2020)

I quite like that, it’s not worth £500 though


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> This looks interesting - a mystery 58cm frameset with lovely seat stay wrap over & top eye decoration, chain stay and brake bridges and lugs. I don't recognise what it is, but the top eye motif reminded of Major Nichols - I could be well wrong.
> 
> Currently £5.00 in Bath: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unknown-...691852?hash=item5db43a824c:g:2O8AAOSwAnhfagjy


Went for good money. The frame number isn't from a MN and the top eye detail has been added later, so it could be anything. Nice lugs, though. I'd be a bit worried about rust around the BB, which looks epic.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> I quite like that, it’s not worth £500 though


Bit late for an American Flyers replica, and that Hargroves decal is unforgivable.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Went for good money. The frame number isn't from a MN and the top eye detail has been added later, so it could be anything. Nice lugs, though. I'd be a bit worried about rust around the BB, which looks epic.


Yes, was missing the normal MN prefix for the frame number & rust doesn't look great.

The top eye lining just another part of the mystery frame - someone thought it worth buying in the end & maybe knows what it is.


----------



## RichardB (5 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 23" Orbit Gold Medal 531C with Stronglight chainset & Pelissier hubs, converted to a flat bar set up. Currently around £70 in Gloucester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...393232?hash=item1cf437f910:g:3b8AAOSwNGNfceC~



I had a bid on this, but was outbid at the last minute (I was out on the Carlton and got delayed talking to a neighbour). Went for £97 in the end, which I think is still a bit cheap for what it was.



avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice 22" Bob Jackson Super Tourist in Leeds (at £107 just now - but 25 bids): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bob-Jackson-Touring-cycle-LEroica/303707155839?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=e82eaa960a034cdf85f16f8f6f776efa&pid=100010&rk=3&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=114444074691&itm=303707155839&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&algv=DefaultOrganic&brand=Bob+Jackson&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109



Went for £207, which is about half what similar ones go for (I have a thing for Bob Jacksons). No obvious reason why as condition and spec were fine. Perhaps the monster headlight on the front rack put people off. Perhaps I should have had a pop at this one, but it was a long way away and I'm not ready for a divorce yet.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2020)

Surely not 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/356634629024431


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Oct 2020)

Possible, but blurry photo.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Possible, but blurry photo.


Surely a Colnago should be draped in campagnolo


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Oct 2020)

A 531 framed Coventry Eagle Touristique (well regarded touring bike) - currently £60 in York: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303717833289?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Oct 2020)

Nice Mercian, currently £70 but 'reserve not met.'
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...0249197?hash=item289f3cbaed:g:c4IAAOSwiDxffwo~


----------



## RichardB (9 Oct 2020)

Nice Ellis-Briggs frame got no takers at £150 so seller has relisted at £160.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333748499426?ViewItem=&item=333748499426


----------



## carpenter (10 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> Nice Ellis-Briggs frame got no takers at £150 so seller has relisted at £160.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333748499426?ViewItem=&item=333748499426


that's inflation for you


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2020)

Does seem rather a strange move


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice Mercian, currently £70 but 'reserve not met.'
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...0249197?hash=item289f3cbaed:g:c4IAAOSwiDxffwo~


Nice bike. Its up to £200 now and I'm not surprised.


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2020)

531-framed Woodrup with Shimano 600 in Halifax for £190 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...dition-Reynolds-531-butted-frame/274528551379


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2020)

A nice looking Carlton Grand Prix in Colchester. Probably nothing special, but nice and clean
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Racing-Road-Bike/293739586527


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2020)

A 531-framed Ellis Briggs, part Shimano 600, for £99 start in Batley, West Yorks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ellis-Briggs-Vintage-Road-Bike-/124376976748


----------



## RichardB (10 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> 531-framed Woodrup with Shimano 600 in Halifax for £190 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-...dition-Reynolds-531-butted-frame/274528551379



That looks very nice. Mountain gearing, too. Granny gear looks like a 1:1.

Woodrups, Ellis Briggs, Bob Jackson - all objects of my teenage lusts, and good to see them still around and being enjoyed.


----------



## carpenter (11 Oct 2020)

carpenter said:


> that's inflation for you



Another example of inflation - no one wanted it at £85, so re listed at £185 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2020)

A Leicester Mercian ???

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mercian-road-bike/1386989795

A Coventry Cooper although not retro shame it's not a 56cm 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/cooper-zandvoort-bike/1386884298


----------



## Paulus (13 Oct 2020)

A 1972 Carton Corsa 5 speed. 54cm,21 inch frame based in Wimbourne.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARLTON-...298251?hash=item1cf576f54b:g:y44AAOSw5hJfge7c


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

Claud Butler Dalesman lugged 531ST in good condition, Shimano RX100, Mavic, mudguards & rack. Starting at £75 in Chichester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224191449021?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2020)

A nice Reading project 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...SwfuhfhgN8&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000

A london project 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...SwKHxfha4g&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000


----------



## carpenter (14 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Claud Butler Dalesman lugged 531ST in good condition, Shimano RX100, Mavic, mudguards & rack. Starting at £75 in Chichester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224191449021?ul_noapp=true


I really like that


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2020)

Gillott apparently from 1957, in the wrong category and in Totton for £200 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gillott-racing-bike/324333792943


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Oct 2020)

Nice Viner SLX road frameset with chrome fork & stays - currently £100 in Ipswich: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333752984905?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Chris S (15 Oct 2020)

I'm not sure whether this is a pre-war single speed or a modern Indian copy. It's got a £19.30 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:La4AAOSwDkJfiFSa&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Poacher (15 Oct 2020)

Coming up at Arthur Johnson's at Nottingham cattle market on Saturday morning.
Rather confused description, "Peugeot hand brazed 531 Pro aluminium racing bike".
Looks decent, but estimate of £100 to £150 may be on the high side for this particular auction.
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...saturday-auctions-17th-october-2020-lot-2335/

Edit: good result for both seller and buyer, I think. Hammer price £150 (plus 24%)


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Oct 2020)

What do we think of this Louis Ocana SIFEM for €120 ? I am tempted but only because l like the colour (superficial aren't l)


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What do we think of this Louis Ocana SIFEM for €120 ? I am tempted but only because l like the colour (superficial aren't l)
> View attachment 552740
> 
> 
> View attachment 552741



It does not look as if it will ride as nice as some of your others and will end up at the back of the garage.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> It does not look as if it will ride as nice as some of your others and will end up at the back of the garage.



That's what i would say as well


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Oct 2020)

Lovely Woodrup (531C, Nervex Professional) frameset with Campagnolo, Cinelli & Stronglight etc
In Halifax at £240: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274538111998?ul_noapp=true


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> It does not look as if it will ride as nice as some of your others and will end up at the back of the garage.


I agree and in any case l am in serious negotiations for this ......but is it a KG191 or a KG 286


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Oct 2020)

I must confess I know nothing about carbon Looks, I would however pay carefully attention to that top tube. Is it just paint damage or something more?


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> I must confess I know nothing about carbon Looks, I would however pay carefully attention to that top tube. Is it just paint damage or something more?


I see what you mean, it looks like damage in the photograph but it is actually sunlight reflection ! Actually l am in the same boat as you regarding my knowledge of carbon Looks. Although Look France have been extremely good at answering my questions , they even went as far as emailing me PDF's for every Look catalogue from 1987 to 2019 , fascinating stuff !


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I see what you mean, it looks like damage in the photograph but it is actually sunlight reflection ! Actually l am in the same boat as you regarding my knowledge of carbon Looks. Although Look France have been extremely good at answering my questions , they even went as far as emailing me PDF's for every Look catalogue from 1987 to 2019 , fascinating stuff !



Ohh I love a catalogue. Do we have somewhere here to download them? If not there is a section over on retrobike.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ohh I love a catalogue. Do we have somewhere here to download them? If not there is a section over on retrobike.


I don't know if l can download them to CC , l will ask the mods. There are an awful lot of them (all in French, pas de problème je suppose )
I know what you mean about catalogues , l scour the world for Look stuff and l have just bought three from 2010 from a guy in Australia . Obsessive or just nuts ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I l scour the world for Look stuff and l have just bought three from 2010 from a guy in Australia . Obsessive or just nuts ?



https://www.troc-velo.com/vetement-maillot--cuissard-look-graphic-1-1-2784129.htm

Et voila

italian large so not very large at all


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> https://www.troc-velo.com/vetement-maillot--cuissard-look-graphic-1-1-2784129.htm
> 
> Et voila
> 
> italian large so not very large at all


Nice, are you buying it ?


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

Of course the ultimate would be 





So far all l have is


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I don't know if l can download them to CC , l will ask the mods. There are an awful lot of them (all in French, pas de problème je suppose )
> I know what you mean about catalogues , l scour the world for Look stuff and l have just bought three from 2010 from a guy in Australia . Obsessive or just nuts ?


It would be good to to see the earlier Look catalogues: I cycled the Tourmalet on a steel Look (with a lowest gear of 39/23) and it's a lifetime memory. A lovely bike it was.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> It would be good to to see the earlier Look catalogues: I cycled the Tourmalet on a steel Look (with a lowest gear of 39/23) and it's a lifetime memory. A lovely bike it was.


I will put them all on CC when l hear from Pat Ponzi (Mod)


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> It would be good to to see the earlier Look catalogues: I cycled the Tourmalet on a steel Look (with a lowest gear of 39/23) and it's a lifetime memory. A lovely bike it was.


I meant to ask if the frame was Reynolds 753 by any chance ?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2020)

I do recall it had Columbus decals & the frame was mainly purple, but can't remember the model or the specific Columbus tubing. What may help to date the bike, was the 8 speed 105 groupset (which I continually couldn't get used to - too many years of Campagnolo).

The catalogues will be interesting. 

The company rightly get a lot of appreciation for their pioneering pedals & fine carbon frames - their steel frames are well worthy of respect too. There an absolutely beautiful Columbus framed Look KG 243 here: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=191523

An associated RB thread states a KG243 was built in Neuron OS by Billato in Italy.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> I do recall it had Columbus decals & the frame was mainly purple, but can't remember the model or the specific Columbus tubing. What may help to date the bike, was the 8 speed 105 groupset (which I continually couldn't get used to - too many years of Campagnolo).
> 
> The catalogues will be interesting.
> 
> ...


I don't want to make you envious but here's my own KG243


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

Two near me:

A Woodrup in Wakefield for £400 start but looks nice: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODRUP-ROAD-BIKE/154150173156






And a Hetchins needing some work in Dewsbury, currently £26:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...and-forks-extras-for-restoration/264905154466


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ohh I love a catalogue. Do we have somewhere here to download them? If not there is a section over on retrobike.


Ok l have put the link to all the catalogues on "Vintage and classic bikes" section ......have a happy few hours on me !


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> I do recall it had Columbus decals & the frame was mainly purple, but can't remember the model or the specific Columbus tubing. What may help to date the bike, was the 8 speed 105 groupset (which I continually couldn't get used to - too many years of Campagnolo).
> 
> The catalogues will be interesting.
> 
> ...


Oh l forgot , the link to all the catalogues is now on the "Vintage and classic bikes" section !


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

Quite a pretty Viscount in Halifax for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-viscount-metro-3-bike/193715796430


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Nice, are you buying it ?



I was thinking you might want it...I do not have a Look at there is no room at the inn


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Oct 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> I was thinking you might want it...I do not have a Look at there is no room at the inn


I bought this KG281 this morning


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> And a Hetchins needing some work in Dewsbury, currently £26:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...and-forks-extras-for-restoration/264905154466
> 
> View attachment 553384








Wow, a Hetchins, that will get the bidders bidding.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 553595
> 
> 
> Wow, a Hetchins, that will get the bidders bidding.


Looks like a very good rolling frameset. Would need some classy derailleurs and levers to set it off. Fortunately it's too big for me.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

From the same seller as the Hetchins in Dewsbury;

A Bob Jackson fixie, currently 99p: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...olds-531-LEroica-for-restoration/254754368666






And a Flying Scot frameset, again currently 99p: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...and-forks-extras-for-restoration/254754421694


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Looks like a very good rolling frameset. Would need some classy derailleurs and levers to set it off. Fortunately it's too big for me.


+ 1


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Oct 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 553595
> 
> 
> Wow, a Hetchins, that will get the bidders bidding.


An early (pre-war?) one at that, going by the head clip and belled head lugs.


----------



## carpenter (20 Oct 2020)

His dad had excellent taste.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

And two more from the seller above:

Most of a Neil Orrell bar the back wheel, currently 99p: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...olds-531-LEroica-for-restoration/264906615086






And an early Viking, currently 99p: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...te-40s-early-50s-for-restoration/264906683652


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Oct 2020)

This is a beauty and depressingly cheap 
https://www.leboncoin.fr/sports_hobbies/1834132826.htm


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> This is a beauty and depressingly cheap
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/sports_hobbies/1834132826.htm



Now that is nice and looks a nice size as well


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Now that is nice and looks a nice size as well


It's 54cm and not much more than £220 ....if l hadn't already got one l would buy it !!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2020)

Something nice and yellow in Thirsk with a nice seat cluster, but check the forks 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/389089548789190


----------



## nonowt (22 Oct 2020)

Lovely 22" Pennine in Bradford 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114468113321

Pretty original looking '50s axe-head lugged Claud Butler in Swindon
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203145518361


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2020)

nonowt said:


> Lovely 22" Pennine in Bradford
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114468113321



Oi ! Don't tell everyone  . Oddly enough I've not posted that


----------



## nonowt (22 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Oi ! Don't tell everyone  . Oddly enough I've not posted that


Sorry, I forgot mention the terrible rust and the stuck stem and that it was pick up only from Bradford, Pennsylvania.


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2020)

nonowt said:


> Sorry, I forgot mention the terrible rust and the stuck stem and that it was pick up only from Bradford, Pennsylvania.



Don't forget the wonky wheels and Camfagnalo Zupa Lecor components


----------



## Chris S (23 Oct 2020)

A Motobecane project in Kenilworth with a £40 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vin...g:TW4AAOSwDhJfkYwC&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Oct 2020)

Nice lugged J Groussard frameset with Mafac Racers, Stronglight, Pivo, large flange hubs & Huret derailleurs. Currently £26 (and two bids) in Emsworth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164467525145?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Chris S (25 Oct 2020)

A 1936 Three Spires of Coventry, located in Huntingdon with a £50 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1936-Gen...309338?hash=item4467dcf25a:g:hikAAOSw-mJflcM0


----------



## Chris S (27 Oct 2020)

A 1993 Raleigh Pulsar in Halesowen with a £20 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...g:4NwAAOSwFdNfly1K&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

Pretty sure this is a Galaxy in Brentwood


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/403125060691899/


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

A Jack Taylor that is not sure what it is in Peterborough. Got some nice details.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1419998204862819/


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2020)

Friday finds 

A Warwick based Holdsworth https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/holdsworth-road-bike/1388678744

A Worcestershire based Peugeot with race pedigree https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/anc-halfords-pro-racing-bike-/1385647346 very nice indeed

A London based Corsair ?? https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racing-bike-27-wheels-good-working-condition/1388672724

A north of the border campagnolo equipped Tivoli https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...gears-22.5-inch-reynolds-531-frame/1388724823


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2020)

A Stockport Raleigh Royal for how much 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/268995194514886


----------



## carpenter (31 Oct 2020)

I "did up" a Raleigh Clubman mixte for my youngest daughter - very nice frame.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Oct 2020)

Nice lugged John Atkins 531 (plain guage 24.5" frame) in Derby, with Suntour Accushift gearing, Blackburn rack. Currently at £56: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383785894577?ul_noapp=true


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Nov 2020)

A Carlton 22" 531 frameset (WH005167) with headset, front brake hanger and seatpost. In Swindon with a buy it now for £15: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224216784994?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> A Carlton 22" 531 frameset (WH005167) with headset, front brake hanger and seatpost. In Swindon with a buy it now for £15: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224216784994?ul_noapp=true


@Illaveago just up the road from you 
looks like a corsair


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Illaveago just up the road from you
> looks like a corsair


The Jag could do with a run !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The Jag could do with a run !


Check out the top tube dent


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Nov 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> A Carlton 22" 531 frameset (WH005167) with headset, front brake hanger and seatpost. In Swindon with a buy it now for £15: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224216784994?ul_noapp=true


That's sold now.


----------



## Teamfixed (1 Nov 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264825148102
It's too much money but it's all correct and quality stuff. It's also as pretty as a bike gets IMO 
If my numbers came up I would definitely press the buy now button!


----------



## Gunk (1 Nov 2020)

This is on my watch list, far too much but utterly gorgeous and it’s my size.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133516635328


----------



## carpenter (1 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> This is on my watch list, far too much but utterly gorgeous and it’s my size.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133516635328


Absolutely beautiful, but will it get that much ?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> That's sold now.



So i wonder who got it ?


----------



## Astore (1 Nov 2020)

This caught my eye. Orbit Gold Medal. Sensible starting price too.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224217243132?ViewItem=&item=224217243132


----------



## Gunk (1 Nov 2020)

carpenter said:


> Absolutely beautiful, but will it get that much ?



It’s been for sale for a while, it’s worth more like £1700


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Check out the top tube dent


Drat ! Someone beat me to it !


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> It’s been for sale for a while, it’s worth more like £1700



If anyone is looking for a 753 SBDU at a more reasonable price. (postage will be a bit mote though)

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A Worcestershire based Peugeot with race pedigree https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/anc-halfords-pro-racing-bike-/1385647346 very nice indeed



This I like, but a bit too big for me. Typically Peugeot, chrome and fastback stays on a 753 race bike


----------



## carpenter (2 Nov 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> If anyone is looking for a 753 SBDU at a more reasonable price. (postage will be a bit mote though)
> 
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr


Prices in Europe do seem to be more reasonable, like you say, postage cost can be a pain though.


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2020)

A Carlton Grand Prix in Stevenage. With period extras.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-...037392?hash=item264b5b6250:g:NcsAAOSw5QNfmFvr


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> A Carlton Grand Prix in Stevenage. With period extras.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-...037392?hash=item264b5b6250:g:NcsAAOSw5QNfmFvr


The extra bits are worth a bit 



BalkanExpress said:


> This I like, but a bit too big for me. Typically Peugeot, chrome and fastback stays on a 753 race bike



I thought nobody else had seen it


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2020)

A nice Raleigh Clubman 22 1/2, 531 frame. Campagnolo running gear. Located in Staffordshire.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...g-road-bike-campagnolo-531-cycle/402521161271


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

A local to my find https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garage-F...255091?hash=item366dcb02f3:g:BgoAAOSwnEFfpCDl

A Coventry basic Viscount https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...0485:g:9C0AAOSwG5xfoCcN&LH_ItemCondition=3000

Another Coventry one that has been for sale for ages https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...2358:g:b4YAAOSwmrJdSrIB&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

My eBay can't find a thing !


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My eBay can't find a thing !



Always plenty to find


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

Another local to me find , same seller has a few similar projects just a bit expensive I think 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/356115345646112/


----------



## Chris S (6 Nov 2020)

A 1980's Raleigh racer with a £15 starting bid. Located in Solihull.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:7rkAAOSwpd9fpTPE&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Chris S (6 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Another local to me find , same seller has a few similar projects just a bit expensive I think
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/356115345646112/



The asking price is at least twice what it's worth.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> The asking price is at least twice what it's worth.


Pay extra for the dust !!!


----------



## Chris S (7 Nov 2020)

A 1973 Raleigh Esquire with a £15 starting bid. Located in Oxford.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1973-Ral...703791?hash=item2d1bd8882f:g:GmMAAOSwm1Nfpngh


----------



## nonowt (7 Nov 2020)

58cm Vitus 979 project in Nantwich, ends tomorrow 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114493540898


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Nov 2020)

Nice lugged 57cm Mercian in London currently at £100. 531 db, Suntour gearing, Brooks saddle, set up with a flat bar: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193741017300?ul_noapp=true


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2020)

A Hampshire Falcon https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/falcon-black-diamond-vintage-racing-bike-1983/1389489621

A Cheltenham New Hudson project https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-new-hudson/1389388607

A Hove based Dawes https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/classic-dawes-racing-bike/1389446279


----------



## Chris S (8 Nov 2020)

A 1980s Peugeot racing bike for £25. Located in Solihull\Coventry.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-80s-peugeot-racer/1352264137


----------



## Chris S (8 Nov 2020)

Three 'vintage' bikes in Sandwell for £40 each. The 3-speed looks like a Raleigh but the other two look Continental. Located in Sandwell.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bicycle-/1389390575
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bicycle-/1389390495
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bicycle-/1389390404


----------



## Gunk (8 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> A 1980s Peugeot racing bike for £25. Located in Solihull\Coventry.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-80s-peugeot-racer/1352264137



That’s the sort of price we were paying pre Covid


----------



## Chris S (8 Nov 2020)

Hopefully bike prices will get back to normal. We've still got COVID but not the good weather.


----------



## davidphilips (10 Nov 2020)

Know the seller of these sora shifters and can confirm that they are almost new, he bought them in the summer and they are hardly used so should be a good buy, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2020)

Not sure if this is a genuine PT Stallard and it's a fixie conversion. Re-listed at £75 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-vintage-road-bike-Single-Speed-Non-Fixie-21-steel/124426248608







I _was_ going to bid last time it was listed but remembered I live at the top of a steep hill. Every road out is downwards and non fixie-friendly.


----------



## Chris S (11 Nov 2020)

This is for sale in Wolverhampton for £40. It seems to have Carlton seat stays.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-raci...g:nSAAAOSwBL9foVgJ&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2020)

A rare kid's Moulton in Leeds, £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Triang-Junior-Bike-Moulton-Childs-Bicycle/264934282637


----------



## Chris S (14 Nov 2020)

An Elswick 'camel back' with a £45 starting bid. Located in Coventry.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...601221?hash=item2d1c6f8e05:g:dHQAAOSwTppeiHZW


----------



## weareHKR (15 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> An Elswick 'camel back' with a £45 starting bid. Located in Coventry.


Nice project for someone, probably would have dabbled in the auction if had nothing else on!


----------



## Chris S (15 Nov 2020)

A Falcon in Birmingham with a £10 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vin...g:JWsAAOSwFvVfsRew&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2020)

A 531, 22 1/2 inch framed Raleigh in Devon.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...981250?hash=item548f08f302:g:k5MAAOSw2Ppfrafn


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2020)

1956 Raleigh Royal Roadster. SW London.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...158467?hash=item4b86536103:g:8DkAAOSwLgNfqlTZ


----------



## Chris S (16 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> 1956 Raleigh Royal Roadster. SW London.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...158467?hash=item4b86536103:g:8DkAAOSwLgNfqlTZ


£430? That's another one for the 'you're having a giraffe' thread.


----------



## Chris S (16 Nov 2020)

And there's rust on the frame, despite what the description says.


----------



## carpenter (16 Nov 2020)

lovely bike, shame about the dent - looks rather deep


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2020)

Nice Holdsworth Professional in Liverpool 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164517119303


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2020)

A bit pricey but looks in good nick , swap the steel rims for some alloys then replace the consumables and you a bike ready for the next 40 years 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/486694818954885/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Nov 2020)

This Orbit seems a good punt at £50 buy it now;
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174521211338


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2020)

Trek 2100 early carbon with Dura-Ace 8 speed for £200 start in West Yorkshire; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-210...n-Retro-Dura-Ace-collection-only/184542002957


----------



## All uphill (23 Nov 2020)

1986 21 inch Dawes Galaxy mixte 531 in Crediton Devon on ebay. Starting price £75. No bids with one day to go. Flat bars, looks to be in usable condition.

I'm looking at you @DCBassman .

Sorry I still haven't worked out how to add a link.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Nov 2020)

All uphill said:


> 1986 21 inch Dawes Galaxy mixte 531 in Crediton Devon on ebay. Starting price £75. No bids with one day to go. Flat bars, looks to be in usable condition.
> 
> I'm looking at you @DCBassman .
> 
> Sorry I still haven't worked out how to add a link.


Seen it! On Ebay, that is. I've decided to carry on with the Revell, rust and all, and look out for another frame later, maybe.


----------



## Chris S (23 Nov 2020)

An Orbit road bike in Birmingham with a £10 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:XtQAAOSw7Q1fun~l&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Nov 2020)

Well regarded Nishiki Ariel (4130 cromo) mountain bike. Currently £0.99 in Matlock: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393028764779?ul_noapp=true


----------



## davidphilips (27 Nov 2020)

Collection only in newark (pity) Principia rex frameset at £27 with only 14 hours to go? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Principi...tem264e9febfb:g:iK0AAOSwxe9fuPre&LH_Auction=1


----------



## DCLane (27 Nov 2020)

@davidphilips - too big for me or I'd have been bidding.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2020)

If i was taller https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...SwRd5fL~LB&LH_ItemCondition=2500|10|7000|3000


----------



## Chris S (30 Nov 2020)

A Raleigh (judging by the forks) 3-speed in St Neots with a £10 starting bid. It looks like it's got stainless steel wheels and seems to be complete.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-3-...127223?hash=item446baabaf7:g:lLcAAOSw-vdfw7oE


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh (judging by the forks) 3-speed in St Neots with a £10 starting bid. It looks like it's got stainless steel wheels and seems to be complete.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-3-...127223?hash=item446baabaf7:g:lLcAAOSw-vdfw7oE


That's a bargain


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Dec 2020)

A slightly unusual Geoffrey Butler in Sheerness, starting bid £41.00. For tall gents only!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...606451?hash=item1f1a9ee273:g:sLQAAOSwht1fwil9


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A slightly unusual Geoffrey Butler in Sheerness, starting bid £41.00. For tall gents only!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...606451?hash=item1f1a9ee273:g:sLQAAOSwht1fwil9


That's a big un for sure


----------



## monkers (1 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's a big un for sure



£41 The saddle alone is worth that!


----------



## nonowt (1 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A slightly unusual Geoffrey Butler in Sheerness, starting bid £41.00. For tall gents only!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...606451?hash=item1f1a9ee273:g:sLQAAOSwht1fwil9


Interesting use a broom handle! shame about to the seat tube - looks like someone tried to hammer the an oversized seatpost.

"...This was my grandads old bike it’s been sitting in the garage for a long time..." Either grandad was following the fashions or is very young as it's set up like an East London hipster bike circa 2010.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Dec 2020)

nonowt said:


> Interesting use a broom handle! shame about to the seat tube - looks like someone tried to hammer the an oversized seatpost.
> 
> "...This was my grandads old bike it’s been sitting in the garage for a long time..." Either grandad was following the fashions or is very young as it's set up like an East London hipster bike circa 2010.


Oh yes, I missed that last photo. That's a shame but as monkers mentioned, there is still value in the parts - but will it sell at more that the current bid of £103? Its a huge frame which isn't in that great condition and has a limited buyer pool. Time will tell. Its had (at present) 23 bids so there is interest. Maybe, like me, they didn't look at the last photo!


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Continentall-vintage-bike/203202118116
Not very good pictures, but I might take a punt at this neglected bike. For that price it would be a good winter project.


----------



## Chris S (4 Dec 2020)

nonowt said:


> looks like someone tried to hammer the an oversized seatpost.





Kempstonian said:


> Maybe, like me, they didn't look at the last photo!


Yes - the frame is basically scrap.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Continentall-vintage-bike/203202118116
> Not very good pictures, but I might take a punt at this neglected bike. For that price it would be a good winter project.


I saw that the other day. I might have bid on it if they offered delivery - and I was a bit suspicious about the claimed 63cm size. It doesn't look anything like that to me. Nice bike though and as you say a very good project. I like Carltons.


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I saw that the other day. I might have bid on it if they offered delivery - and I was a bit suspicious about the claimed 63cm size. It doesn't look anything like that to me. Nice bike though and as you say a very good project. I like Carltons.


It's only a few miles from me so no problem picking it up.


----------



## nonowt (4 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> Yes - the frame is basically scrap.
> 
> View attachment 561530


Shame, because it is/was a quality frame. Although I'd be wary anyway due to the sellers lack of feedback and the grandad story.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2020)

@Kempstonian this is nearer for you 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184563787387


----------



## Chris S (4 Dec 2020)

nonowt said:


> Although I'd be wary anyway due to the sellers lack of feedback and the grandad story.


Fabricating a backstory isn't unusual these days. I saw an ad on Facebook for a pair of 3-speed bikes. The seller said that he got them from an elderly family friend who could no longer use them. He had just bought them of Ebay, I posted a reply with the link to the add. The strange thing was that he was only making a £10-15 markup on the pair.


----------



## Gunk (4 Dec 2020)

Looks like someone has used a cold chisel to remove a stuck seat post, there really is some crap out there for sale at the moment, I really pride myself on the quality of my work, I try and produce the very best I can, regardless of cost, and it just astonishes me what people actually try and sell as a roadworthy bike.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Kempstonian this is nearer for you
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184563787387


lol... yes it is. Pity I've already got one!


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Dec 2020)

This 57cm Carlton Criterium looks good for a build project:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...5&algv=default&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> lol... yes it is. Pity I've already got one!
> 
> View attachment 561656



Ah i forgot about that one 
Yours looks a lot nicer though just needs some miles on it


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Ah i forgot about that one
> Yours looks a lot nicer though just needs some miles on it


Hahaha... wanna borrow it then?


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2020)

Not come across these before - Trusty Manufacturing Co 3 speed 22" frame for £95 start in West Yorks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...-Manufacturing-Co-22-Frame-1960s/114559661841
Unusual lug-work:


----------



## midlife (5 Dec 2020)

I'm sure Trusty ended up being involved in the Viscount bikes later down the line. Slopes off to Google.....


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Dec 2020)

Trusty also made a hand powered invalid vehicle. I'm wondering if it was the same one I posted a while back (can't find my post now to check).


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Hahaha... wanna borrow it then?


Way too clean to let me near it


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

Todays finds 

A Nottingham Claud Butler https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/claud-butler-cresta-vintage-racing-bike/1392101174

A Bournemouth https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-racing-bike-/1392089615

A Cambridge https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-daw...ff3b:g:AikAAOSwigpfyi5P&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A Cheltenham https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...2dd6:g:KW0AAOSwu-pfjyYi&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A Colchester https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...a1cb:g:raoAAOSwxnFfhu0R&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A Manchester https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARLTON-...bb2f:g:73MAAOSwgzVftovu&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## Gunk (6 Dec 2020)

You need get out more @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> You need get out more @biggs682


Weather prevented riding today


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2020)

Carlton Flyer single speed, 54cm, £120 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Flyer-Vintage-Track-Bike-Single-Speed/333815894359


----------



## Chris S (6 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Carlton Flyer single speed, 54cm, £120 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Flyer-Vintage-Track-Bike-Single-Speed/333815894359


I thought the seat stays on Carltons were supposed to wrap around the top tube?


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Dec 2020)

The seat stays are nothing like the ones on this bike:

https://simplicityvintagecycles.com/2015/06/28/tell-your-story-1965-carlton-flyer/

Maybe they changed over the years though?


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2020)

Very early Carlton Flyer didn’t have the iconic Flyer wraparound seat stays and lugs. That frame looks before my time lol.


----------



## Chris S (7 Dec 2020)

A Viking in Solihull with a £20 starting bid
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:ji8AAOSwdtxfzl2s&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Tripster (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Carlton Flyer single speed, 54cm, £120 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Flyer-Vintage-Track-Bike-Single-Speed/333815894359


I like that except for the illumines green brake cable Lovely looking SS that though


----------



## carpenter (8 Dec 2020)

agree about the brake cable


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Carlton Flyer single speed, 54cm, £120 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-Flyer-Vintage-Track-Bike-Single-Speed/333815894359


Nice, but doesn't look like a track frame rear drop outs to my eyes.


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> Nice, but doesn't look like a track frame rear drop outs to my eyes.



True. I do think it's a standard bike that's been converted to fixed.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Dec 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> Nice, but doesn't look like a track frame rear drop outs to my eyes.


No its not a track bike, just a single speed conversion. Tidy though (brake cable excepted).


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2020)

A nice 1980's Raleigh, 531 framed, from the SPD unit. 21 inch frame, although it looks a bit bigger to me. Based in Guildford.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...700571?hash=item2f4fb4a09b:g:Q~QAAOSwkcFfwk5-


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2020)

I'm guessing this is a flat bar conversion? Little time left but local to me and re-listed: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-Retro-Bike/114556154916


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> A nice 1980's Raleigh, 531 framed, from the SPD unit. 21 inch frame, although it looks a bit bigger to me. Based in Guildford.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...700571?hash=item2f4fb4a09b:g:Q~QAAOSwkcFfwk5-



Is that a little ding in the down tube just above the shifter? Hard to be certain and there is no close up. Type of thing that if the seller declares it you think “no big problem” but if they keep quiet


----------



## Chris S (10 Dec 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Is that a little ding in the down tube just above the shifter? Hard to be certain and there is no close up. Type of thing that if the seller declares it you think “no big problem” but if they keep quiet


There is a close-up in the 5th picture. It's only a millimeter or two.


----------



## midlife (10 Dec 2020)

Is that where the brake calliper hit if the bars swing round?


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> There is a close-up in the 5th picture. It's only a millimeter or two.
> 
> View attachment 562685



Yes, very small, in which case why not mention it?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (10 Dec 2020)

sorry.....a bit of topic, but has anyone seen that ducati corse watch on ebay....it's on for £170 i think....Looks pretty insane.


----------



## Chris S (11 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> There is a close-up in the 5th picture. It's only a millimeter or two.
> 
> View attachment 562685





BalkanExpress said:


> Yes, very small, in which case why not mention it?


Because it's not worth mentioning?


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm guessing this is a flat bar conversion? Little time left but local to me and re-listed: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Falcon-Retro-Bike/114556154916
> 
> 
> View attachment 562667


Went for £41.00. The bits are worth more than that.


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Went for £41.00. The bits are worth more than that.



I was out-bid at the last moment


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I was out-bid at the last moment


Hard luck! There will be others though


----------



## Chris S (12 Dec 2020)

A Raleigh (Superbe?) in Stourbridge with a £16.50 starting bid
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...908231?hash=item3b537f1687:g:B9oAAOSw33Ff0gui


----------



## Chris S (12 Dec 2020)

A Carlton in Loughborough with a £22.50 starting bid
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...132387?hash=item3db1b064a3:g:XdgAAOSw1lBf1M1y


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Carlton in Loughborough with a £22.50 starting bid
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...132387?hash=item3db1b064a3:g:XdgAAOSw1lBf1M1y


The bike's not bad but I hope they haven't been riding it around with only a front brake (I'm not too sure about the alignment of the brake blocks either!). Its illegal at the moment. If I was nearer I'd still think about it though. I like Carltons.


----------



## nonowt (17 Dec 2020)

A 20"? Wes Mason/MKM ending soon in Leeds @DCLane :
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363214673201

Tiny 17 1/2" Dave Yates tourer in Halifax:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203220957035

22" Quinn (not a Harry) in Ripon:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303806360817

90s 58cm Ribble in Somerset:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133604623349

90s 60cm Sirius w/ 653 f&f and C0ampagnolo Avanti groupset. Middlesbrough:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264975654419


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2020)

nonowt said:


> 22" Quinn (not a Harry) in Ripon:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303806360817



That's nice


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2020)

nonowt said:


> A 20"? Wes Mason/MKM ending soon in Leeds @DCLane :
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363214673201



I was going to bid but got called to the door, so missed it. Went cheaply in the end.


----------



## Chris S (17 Dec 2020)

A Raleigh Trent Sports in Stroud with a 1p starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...921387?hash=item28a4c2cbab:g:~C4AAOSw9-Jf27DK


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Trent Sports in Stroud with a 1p starting bid.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...921387?hash=item28a4c2cbab:g:~C4AAOSw9-Jf27DK



For some strange reason i have wanted a trent for ages but never had one yet .....


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2020)

A pair of Woodrups and a Bob Jackson frame:

Unsized but looks to be about 23" with 7 speed Campag Centaur for £385 start in Wakefield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODRUP-ROAD-BIKE-FULLY-REFURBISHED-FOR-SALE-UNUSED/154252175906

Very large 5/6 speed Woodrup with Campag in Leeds for £400 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Woodrup-531c-Road-Bike-Built-With-Campagnolo-Parts/264982389784

22" Bob Jackson 531 yellow frameset for £120 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jackson-531-Speed-Stream-Yellow-22/264982562778


----------



## nonowt (19 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Very large 5/6 speed Woodrup with Campag in Leeds for £400 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Woodrup-531c-Road-Bike-Built-With-Campagnolo-Parts/264982389784
> 
> 22" Bob Jackson 531 yellow frameset for £120 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bob-Jackson-531-Speed-Stream-Yellow-22/264982562778


Nice. They all sold in a job lot last week for a £1000 (forgot to post it on here, sorry) along with some of the other items from this seller:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393050029806

Interesting what the new seller seems to be hanging on to. Bit of a risk auctioning them to end on boxing day..


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2020)

A tidy 5 speed Carlton Corsa in Leeds. 23" frame.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...131600?hash=item28a4f3c790:g:inQAAOSwOopf3025


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Dec 2020)

Nice Carlton Pro Am (22.5") with Suntour/ Raleigh gearing in Doncaster. Currently at £80: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/carlton-...699541?hash=item3db251a295:g:~zMAAOSwQrpf4Hsr


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2020)

A Bristolian Carlton 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/867109224062290/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


An Ely one 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/743463712906365/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Dec 2020)

A nice 22 1/2" 1960s Holdsworth fixie in Reading. Currently at a modest £46.00. It wouldn't take much to turn it into a really nice machine.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...and=Holdsworth&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A nice 22 1/2" 1960s Holdsworth fixie in Reading. Currently at a modest £46.00. It wouldn't take much to turn it into a really nice machine.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdsworth-C1963-Barn-Find/264982557214?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=85cb004dc7834cc6b7733bf5a11b5fd9&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=392961756054&itm=264982557214&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2060778&brand=Holdsworth&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


That one sold for £100.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2020)

A nice looking Carlton Criterium, maybe a little pricey, but what do the collective think?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...-/233837406794?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> A nice looking Carlton Criterium, maybe a little pricey, but what do the collective think?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...-/233837406794?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292



Nice but over priced imho


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2020)

Some new year eve's finds 

Leicester based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...a315:g:PjQAAOSwOghf6vhX&LH_ItemCondition=3000

Another Leicester based one Nut with a dent https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...64ae:g:53IAAOSw2fZfx-Dy&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A Redditch based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Vi...a170:g:e1UAAOSwKFhfxosu&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## Chris S (31 Dec 2020)

A decent Claud Butler with a £9.99 starting bid. Located in Walsall.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:cX4AAOSwNM1f7eEy&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2021)

A nice old Dawes in Gloucester https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293934666630

A Teddington based Galaxy https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353334491200


----------



## monkers (1 Jan 2021)

Quick, quick, somebody go rescue this one for little money ...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...&brand=Raleigh&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851


----------



## Chris S (2 Jan 2021)

A smart Mercier in London with a £45 starting bid. It might be a modern copy but at that price you can't go wrong.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercier-...098369?hash=item23eb556841:g:YOoAAOSwMdNf7zC9


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2021)

A 531 framed, 23 inch Carlton Corsair, Looks like a canal find, but Bidding is £3.20 at the moment. Based in Stockport.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...117573?hash=item36717af545:g:zYoAAOSw8XRfxPzb


----------



## Chris S (9 Jan 2021)

A Moulton with a £25 starting bid. Located in Bexhill-on-sea.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...959634?hash=item2afbd977d2:g:oW4AAOSwq6df-cLG


----------



## RamoRuon (9 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Moulton with a £25 starting bid. Located in Bexhill-on-sea.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...959634?hash=item2afbd977d2:g:oW4AAOSwq6df-cLG




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D1nK7q2i8I


----------



## Gunk (9 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Moulton with a £25 starting bid. Located in Bexhill-on-sea.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...959634?hash=item2afbd977d2:g:oW4AAOSwq6df-cLG



I love that!

Shame it's collection only, it would be a perfect project.

Any CC members live nearby?


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2021)

Aende in Grimsby for £95 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aende/254829335621


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Aende in Grimsby for £95 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aende/254829335621


I wonder what the reserve is ?


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2021)

A very clean Carlton Grand Prix in leicestershire. Looks to be a 23 inch frame. Large flanged wheels.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...125762?hash=item3ff2018602:g:c00AAOSwl7lf-xg8


----------



## Poacher (11 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder what the reserve is ?


Quite high, I'd guess, judging by the £500 buy it now price.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2021)

Poacher said:


> Quite high, I'd guess, judging by the £500 buy it now price.


And me


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> A very clean Carlton Grand Prix in leicestershire. Looks to be a 23 inch frame. Large flanged wheels.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...125762?hash=item3ff2018602:g:c00AAOSwl7lf-xg8
> 
> View attachment 568373


Looking a bit more closely at this bike, it has some fancy lugwork, I don't know the names of most lugs. Is this bike actually a Carlton, or something else?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Looking a bit more closely at this bike, it has some fancy lugwork, I don't know the names of most lugs. Is this bike actually a Carlton, or something else?


Seller has a few other very clean bikes for sale as well


----------



## midlife (11 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Looking a bit more closely at this bike, it has some fancy lugwork, I don't know the names of most lugs. Is this bike actually a Carlton, or something else?



Looking at the wrapround seat stays that don't just quite meet it could be a Carlton Flyer with Nervex lugs. Frame number would help.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jan 2021)

Its not like my Grand Prix but it may be a later one. Perhaps they changed the rear stays?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2021)

A J F Wilson project in Nottingham 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...Swr2hf~GNZ&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

And another https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-Sh...447213?hash=item2f52225f2d:g:82gAAOSwlcdf9x6a

And another https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-Sh...449409?hash=item2f522267c1:g:460AAOSwn91f9yBC


----------



## accountantpete (15 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A J F Wilson project in Nottingham
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-J-F-WILSON-ROAD-BIKE-RACER-FOR-SPARES-OR-REPAIR-PROJECT-11-1/233856043588?hash=item3672e80a44:g:K1sAAOSwr2hf~GNZ&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10



That top seller has an interesting mix of bike bits and chocolates for sale - a man after my own heart.


----------



## midlife (15 Jan 2021)

That JF Wilson is right up my street...... If my street was in Nottingham. Whole lot of bike for the money.


----------



## Poacher (15 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A J F Wilson project in Nottingham
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-J-F-WILSON-ROAD-BIKE-RACER-FOR-SPARES-OR-REPAIR-PROJECT-11-1/233856043588?hash=item3672e80a44:g:K1sAAOSwr2hf~GNZ&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10
> 
> ...


The second and third ones look _remarkably_ similar!


midlife said:


> That JF Wilson is right up my street...... If my street was in Nottingham. Whole lot of bike for the money.


I could maybe collect and store for you. PM me if you need.


----------



## midlife (15 Jan 2021)

At 79 quid I'll buy it and see what happens lol.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

midlife said:


> At 79 quid I'll buy it and see what happens lol.


Well done removes the temptation for me 

Hold on @midlife it has guards


----------



## midlife (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well done removes the temptation for me
> 
> Hold on @midlife it has guards



Beer goggles plus at 61 the realisation that my lo-Pro days are over. My no mudguard eyes golden rule had to crack sometime lol


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

midlife said:


> Beer goggles plus at 61 the realisation that my lo-Pro days are over. My no mudguard eyes golden rule had to crack sometime lol


They all sound plausible excuses to me


----------



## midlife (16 Jan 2021)

@Poacher

Do you mind if I PM you?

Shaun


----------



## Poacher (17 Jan 2021)

midlife said:


> @Poacher
> 
> Do you mind if I PM you?
> 
> Shaun


Please do.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

Anyone interested in a big tandem with 531 frame? £115 currently in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tandem-Bicycle-Gents-Southern-Cross-Reynolds-531-/174599757332


----------



## Gunk (17 Jan 2021)

I like that!


----------



## matticus (17 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Anyone interested in a big tandem with 531 frame? £115 currently in Bradford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tandem-Bicycle-Gents-Southern-Cross-Reynolds-531-/174599757332
> 
> View attachment 569332


Surely worth that just for the lights!


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> Surely worth that just for the lights!



With these lights I think the ad should read 115lb rather than £115


----------



## Chris S (17 Jan 2021)

A Chinese Chopper clone, currently with a £13 bid. It's probably even more dangerous than the original.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ground-Cruiser-Bike-Chopper-Lookalike/224319360984?hash=item343a79cfd8:gXQAAOSwYR9gBFAn&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Chinese Chopper clone, currently with a £13 bid. It's probably even more dangerous than the original.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ground-Cruiser-Bike-Chopper-Lookalike/224319360984?hash=item343a79cfd8:gXQAAOSwYR9gBFAn&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


Its at £64 now, so there is some interest


----------



## matticus (18 Jan 2021)

It will probably go to that boring twunt on the CTC forum. He's always loudly regretting selling his beloved steed, but is probably too tight to buy a decent real one.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Its at £64 now, so there is some interest


£95 now.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

A nice big Henry Burton under the hammer in Cheshire https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0053/lot-8ef4d7a5-19e5-47ef-a52f-acb100bd2ace

These 3 in Lichfield could be a good buy if that saddle is any good https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A nice big Henry Burton under the hammer in Cheshire https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0053/lot-8ef4d7a5-19e5-47ef-a52f-acb100bd2ace
> 
> These 3 in Lichfield could be a good buy if that saddle is any good https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link



Bit of age to the orange one judging by the saddle and the rust, sorry steel, rims.

Panniers could be worth a few quid as well...if you can get them dry again


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Bit of age to the orange one judging by the saddle and the rust, sorry steel, rims.
> 
> Panniers could be worth a few quid as well...if you can get them dry again



Always a gamble at auctions even more so if you can't go and look beforehand . 
I don't think any of the frames are anything special , but a cheap set of spares maybe .


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Always a gamble at auctions even more so if you can't go and look beforehand .
> I don't think any of the frames are anything special , but a cheap set of spares maybe .


Yes, apart from the rusty rims on the orange bike there look to be some useful parts there. I wonder what the two mens bikes are, I can't see any names on them?


----------



## Chris S (21 Jan 2021)

An Eddy Merckx in Halesowen with a £20 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eddy-mer...g:lFUAAOSwq6dgCMI2&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> An Eddy Merckx in Halesowen with a £20 starting bid.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eddy-merckx-road-bike-good-condition-owned-for-donkeys-years/224323094363?hash=item343ab2c75b:g:lFUAAOSwq6dgCMI2&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


There couldn't have been much time left on that one because it finished yesterday! Sold for just £20 too - an absolute bargain!


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Jan 2021)

It's the gaspipe Falcon sort, but still cool in a 70s retro way.


----------



## Chris S (22 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> An Eddy Merckx in Halesowen with a £20 starting bid.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eddy-merckx-road-bike-good-condition-owned-for-donkeys-years/224323094363?hash=item343ab2c75b:g:lFUAAOSwq6dgCMI2&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000





Kempstonian said:


> There couldn't have been much time left on that one because it finished yesterday! Sold for just £20 too - an absolute bargain!


I'd have risked nipping over to Halesowen if I knew it was going to sell for something like that.


----------



## midlife (22 Jan 2021)

The red gas pipe Eddy Merckx from Falcon had chrome forks ends and no lamp boss, plus the decals are not all there. Its a Falcon but not sure what lol


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2021)

It's had a bit of a spray job on the fork, the lamp bracket is the same colour as the fork.
Still, for 20 notes it's still a bargain.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Jan 2021)

Evening all.. I was having a look a a vintage bike that had Campag gearing as OE but the owner has sold them and replaced with Tiagra gearing would that knock the price down?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> Evening all.. I was having a look a a vintage bike that had Campag gearing as OE but the owner has sold them and replaced with Tiagra gearing would that knock the price down?



When weighing up an old bike, think about what sort of quality league the frame is in and what sort of component level you would expect to have been fitted when it was new. People rarely saved up to buy high quality frames then fitted cheap mechanicals.
It's very common for people to buy a nice vintage bike just for the mechanicals, take these off, then either resell the bare frame by itself or fit the frame with cheaper bits they had lying around before resale.
When I see a bike that has poor condition mechanicals, or lower budget mechanicals have been fitted in place of more expensive ones, then I assess the value of the bike to be the value of whatever quality the frame itself is and not a lot more than that. Two of my 531's were acquired on the basis I paid what I thought just the frame was realistically worth and any mechanicals that turned out to be in useable condition was a bonus.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> Evening all.. I was having a look a a vintage bike that had Campag gearing as OE but the owner has sold them and replaced with Tiagra gearing would that knock the price down?



Depends if you want originality or useable ?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Some Sunday morning finds

Cambridge https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...AAOSwzPpgDCm~&LH_ItemCondition=7000|3000|2500

A new name on me but is that Tange tubing in Ely https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yokata-L...AAOSw8RxfigPj&LH_ItemCondition=7000|3000|2500

Ashington a nice but small Joe Waugh https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...AAOSwbWNf86za&LH_ItemCondition=7000|3000|2500

A Wigton based one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...AAOSwZIxe09vn&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> When weighing up an old bike, think about what sort of quality league the frame is in and what sort of component level you would expect to have been fitted when it was new. People rarely saved up to buy high quality frames then fitted cheap mechanicals.
> It's very common for people to buy a nice vintage bike just for the mechanicals, take these off, then either resell the bare frame by itself or fit the frame with cheaper bits they had lying around before resale.
> When I see a bike that has poor condition mechanicals, or lower budget mechanicals have been fitted in place of more expensive ones, then I assess the value of the bike to be the value of whatever quality the frame itself is and not a lot more than that. Two of my 531's were acquired on the basis I paid what I thought just the frame was realistically worth and any mechanicals that turned out to be in useable condition was a bonus.



www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Don-Farrell-Vintage-Road-Bike-circa-1973-Refurbished-22-56cm-Superb/353362694584

This is the bike. I think its the right price with OE equipment but not with Tiagra, What do you or others think.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Depends if you want originality or useable ?



I would prefer OE..


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> I would prefer OE..



That will make it more fun to find 
But they do exsist


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Some Sunday morning finds
> 
> Cambridge https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-racing-cycle-Nigel-Dean-Edge-Blue-and-white-used-531-700c/402657271908?hash=item5dc03e6064:g:SaYAAOSwzPpgDCm~&LH_ItemCondition=7000|3000|2500
> 
> ...



The Joe Waugh looks very nice I'm 5' 9 so I might just get on.. lol


----------



## southcoast (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> The Joe Waugh looks very nice I'm 5' 9 so I might just get on.. lol



The Joe Waugh has a metal plate seat stay bridge, can’t say I’ve seen one of those on a high end bike before, normally on gas pipe?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> I would prefer OE..


A high quality made to order bike could be fitted with any components the owner wanted so there would be no oe spec 



southcoast said:


> The Joe Waugh has a metal plate seat stay bridge, can’t say I’ve seen one of those on a high end bike before, normally on gas pipe?



Very true I hadn't noticed that originally .


----------



## Gunk (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A high quality made to order bike could be fitted with any components the owner wanted so there would be no oe spec



Any vintage bike for sale is unlikely to be 100% original, whatever that means, lots of frames have been repainted and had a colour change, groupsets and wheels have been swapped. My view is really who cares, cycling is a personal thing, and it’s what works for you, I’ve owned very original vintage bikes and they don’t always ride that well, the gearing is limited and they’re heavy, a subtly updated bike is often much better to ride. 

I sold an updated, custom built Ribble 653 recently, completely non-original, with a carbon fork and modern brifters, I had a lovely email from the new owner saying how great it was to ride.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A high quality made to order bike could be fitted with any components the owner wanted so there would be no oe spec
> 
> 
> 
> Very true I hadn't noticed that originally .



I think the bike came with Campag Record then he sold the gearing and replaced with Tiagra.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Any vintage bike for sale is unlikely to be 100% original, whatever that means, lots of frames have been repainted and had a colour change, groupsets and wheels have been swapped. My view is really who cares, cycling is a personal thing, and it’s what works for you, I’ve owned very original vintage bikes and they don’t always ride that well, the gearing is limited and they’re heavy, a subtly updated bike is often much better to ride.
> 
> I sold an updated, custom built Ribble 653 recently, completely non-original, with a carbon fork and modern brifters, I had a lovely email from the new owner saying how great it was to ride.
> 
> View attachment 570370



That's nice.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

Here is another bike I like.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdsworth-Championship-1979-Bike/402481858617
Is the price good do you reckon. Its had a few bits sprayed but original gearing.


----------



## Gunk (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> That's nice.



Broke my heart to sell it, one of the nicest builds I did last year, it was just too big for me, if I can find a smaller 653 frame I’ll build up another to keep, I’ve already got some of the bits ready.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Broke my heart to sell it, one of the nicest builds I did last year, it was just too big for me, if I can find a smaller 653 frame I’ll build up another to keep, I’ve already got some of the bits ready.



I have been off air for 18 months or so for personal stuff so just getting back into it. But I did a few bikes up then and wished I had kept the 1980 Raleigh 501 and the 1976 Peugeot 531..


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

Is this a 531 do you reckon? I don't know enough to say yay or nay/

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...i-Decals-Serviced-Classic-Racing/265024634083


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> Is this a 531 do you reckon? I don't know enough to say yay or nay/
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...i-Decals-Serviced-Classic-Racing/265024634083


It's got a Columbus sticker on the seat tube. Personally I always preferred that to 531.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> Is this a 531 do you reckon? I don't know enough to say yay or nay/
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...i-Decals-Serviced-Classic-Racing/265024634083



Could be anything with a shiny coat of paint. But why does the seller think it is not what it says. 
What diameter seat post is a good starting point.
Imho I feel it's expensive considering


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Could be anything with a shiny coat of paint. But why does the seller think it is not what it says.
> What diameter seat post is a good starting point.
> Imho I feel it's expensive considering



I just think he's not sure and yes it is a tad dear.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> I just think he's not sure and yes it is a tad dear.


I suppose if it is genuine then price is not to bad


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jan 2021)

One thing I have noticed from my return is that bikes have gone up in price.


----------



## Gunk (24 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> One thing I have noticed from my return is that bikes have gone up in price.



They certainly have.


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Broke my heart to sell it, one of the nicest builds I did last year, it was just too big for me, if I can find a smaller 653 frame I’ll build up another to keep, I’ve already got some of the bits ready.



If you are on facebook there is a guy in Lincoln who has just posted up a load of frames including a 653 Ribble but no indication of size. it can be found on the "Vintage Race Bikes - Only Steel is Real!" group


----------



## matticus (24 Jan 2021)

The beuty of e-Bay (if there can be such a thing) is that you can offer/bid what you think a thing's worth to you.


----------



## Gunk (24 Jan 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> If you are on facebook there is a guy in Lincoln who has just posted up a load of frames including a 653 Ribble but no indication of size. it can be found on the "Vintage Race Bikes - Only Steel is Real!" group



Thanks, I’m afraid I don’t do Facebook.


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Thanks, I’m afraid I don’t do Facebook.



I don't either , but I peer over the shoulder of someone who does


----------



## matticus (24 Jan 2021)

BehindYourBackBook


----------



## nonowt (24 Jan 2021)

22" Williams of Cheltenham in Salisbury: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293962974832

This intriguing 19" Harry Quinn(?) in Millom has been for sale since well before xmas so may well accept a low offer:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274369787890


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

That's a cheap Williams


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2021)

A half decent Carlton Corsa, 22 1/2 frame, 5 speed. Early 70's I'd say. Based in Ealing, West London.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...-/124540441017?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...-/184629004413?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Carlton Grand prix, flat bar conversion, 22 1/2 frame.
Currently at £7.50. Based in Northampton.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...-/184629004413?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> Carlton Grand prix, flat bar conversion, 22 1/2 frame.
> Currently at £7.50. Based in Northampton.


Been for sale a few times that one


----------



## davidphilips (29 Jan 2021)

Over 2 days to go but only £113 at present, worth many many times more than than in Shieffield, nice bike with Campagnolo record groupset.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gios-Evo...tem2f531c6c58:g:-W8AAOSw8KRgDb6w&LH_Auction=1


----------



## Gunk (29 Jan 2021)

Shame I can’t get to Sheffield


----------



## Poacher (29 Jan 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Over 2 days to go but only £113 at present, worth many many times more than than in Shieffield, nice bike with Campagnolo record groupset.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gios-Evolution-Steel-Bike-Campagnolo-Record-Groupset/203257834584?hash=item2f531c6c58:g:-W8AAOSw8KRgDb6w&LH_Auction=1





Gunk said:


> Shame I can’t get to Sheffield


Might be worth asking the seller: under "Postage" it says "Collection in person only", under "Description" it says " Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class". What have you got to lose?


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Jan 2021)

Spares going cheap in Alsager, after a bodge job.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dawes-galaxy-Spares/124545359411


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been for sale a few times that one


Why do you think it has not sold? Not that I want it, but at £7.50, it must be worth it for spares or to be dismantled and sold off.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Why do you think it has not sold? Not that I want it, but at £7.50, it must be worth it for spares or to be dismantled and sold off.


It's been on a buy it now price before at a lot higher price .


----------



## carpenter (29 Jan 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Over 2 days to go but only £113 at present, worth many many times more than than in Shieffield, nice bike with Campagnolo record groupset.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gios-Evolution-Steel-Bike-Campagnolo-Record-Groupset/203257834584?hash=item2f531c6c58:g:-W8AAOSw8KRgDb6w&LH_Auction=1



that is just lovely (although look too small for me, too far away and I have enough bikes )


----------



## Gunk (29 Jan 2021)

carpenter said:


> that is just lovely (although look too small for me, too far away and I have enough bikes )



I have enough bikes but there’s always room for that bike you didn’t realise you really needed!


----------



## carpenter (29 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I have enough bikes but there’s always room for that bike you didn’t realise you really needed!



I need to add that I don't have enough space either (still waiting for a log cabin that I ordered from Tiger sheds back in July 2020 )


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2021)

This Peterborough based one looks interesting 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/459377128403343/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Jan 2021)

I don't think you can legally collect any bike right now. Is it an essential trip? The police did someone recently for travelling to collect a new bumper for a car.


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Jan 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I don't think you can legally collect any bike right now. Is it an essential trip? The police did someone recently for travelling to collect a new bumper for a car.


 
The police stopped someone that came to Margate near me in Kent and fined them £400?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I don't think you can legally collect any bike right now. Is it an essential trip?



Which is exactly why I have not bought and sold any bikes recently  
Yes I have a couple on Facebook market place just so people can see them but I am not excepting anything other than sending them with a courier company but then is that fair ?


----------



## davidphilips (31 Jan 2021)

What i find strange is bike repair shops are open , so cycling considered important yet everyone at risk of a fine if collecting or buying a bike? Know with my luck i would get finned if i went to buy a bike taking a car, and would not take the chance and advise against any one doing similar.

Apart from buying bike parts online,can not see the harm in buying/collecting a bike with in walking distance just walking to sellers place, keeping to social distancing and with any luck cycling home?

Know all rules are open to every ones views as proved by the long forgotten Dominic Cumminigs and if stopped by some one who viewed rules different then there would be little or no defence would have to accept what ever was dished out to me?


----------



## Gunk (31 Jan 2021)

I posted a couple out recently, but I’ve completely stopped any buying or selling until we’re out of lockdown.


----------



## matticus (31 Jan 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I don't think you can legally collect any bike right now. Is it an essential trip? The police did someone recently for travelling to collect a new bumper for a car.


Was the driver looking at the policeman in a funny way?

(sorry, I can't take all this daft discussion of rumour and "guidance" seriously. I'll leave you lot to work out the law between you ... )


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2021)

I've not bought or sold bikes for a while but did collect a pair of wheels this week - Covid securely at a distance.

There will need to be bikes sold, and most likely collected, soon as I've no space.


----------



## Poacher (31 Jan 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I don't think you can legally collect any bike right now. Is it an essential trip? The police did someone recently for travelling to collect a new bumper for a car.


Oops!


----------



## davidphilips (31 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've not bought or sold bikes for a while but did collect a pair of wheels this week - Covid securely at a distance.
> 
> There will need to be bikes sold, and most likely collected, soon as I've no space.



David i really think you will never have enough space. Yes you may sell a few but same as myself and even what you said (most likely collected) space is a battle that we just can not win.


----------



## RamoRuon (31 Jan 2021)

Boon 51 said:


> The police stopped someone that came to Margate near me in Kent and fined them £400?


 
Must have been a second offence. Wouldn't have much sympathy in that case.



matticus said:


> Was the driver looking at the policeman in a funny way?



Possibly. The police are supposed to be employing 'the 4 Es': Engage. Explain. Encourage. Enforce. Plenty of folk get a bit arsey by the 3rd E and then wonder why they've been issued an FPN.



Anyway, as has been alluded to, if in doubt just be sensible and ask yourself if the goods/service purchase is needed (an n+1 is rarely going to be justifiable  ). If not, don't go. Hardly rocket science.


----------



## matticus (31 Jan 2021)

RamoRuon said:


> Anyway, as has been alluded to, if in doubt just be sensible and ask yourself if the goods/service purchase is needed (an n+1 is rarely going to be justifiable  ). If not, don't go. Hardly rocket science.


Like the 100m q at McDonald's I've just seen? It's on a main road, I doubt it's invisible to the police 😄


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Jan 2021)

RamoRuon said:


> Must have been a second offence. Wouldn't have much sympathy in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the story was the Police stopped them and found they lived away so fined them £200 but the couple went on to pick the item up anyway so the Police fined them the second time as well £200. Expensive.. lol


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2021)

davidphilips said:


> David i really think you will never have enough space. Yes you may sell a few but same as myself and even what you said (most likely collected) space is a battle that we just can not win.



True. I _do_ normally have access to additional storage of up to 8 bikes. However at the moment I can't access it and emptied the storage last summer.


----------



## Chris S (31 Jan 2021)

A BSA road bike in Coventry with a £10 starting bid. Looks usable.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSA-Road...g:JSIAAOSwkSZgFtbH&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Feb 2021)

Somehow the Ebay offer of £59 a month for two years doesn't make this beauty seem any cheaper!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C-T-Wall...hDarwoV3BBEV2b&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851

I love fancy lugwork but I have my limits!


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've not bought or sold bikes for a while but did collect a pair of wheels this week - Covid securely at a distance.
> 
> There will need to be bikes sold, and most likely collected, soon as I've no space.


Yes... and as soon as you have a space you will be thinking "I could get another bike in there"!


----------



## davidphilips (1 Feb 2021)

fancy lugwork but I have my limits!
Stunning looking frame but as you say the price, wonder why if it was made this year why 531 tubing was used?


----------



## IanSmithCSE (1 Feb 2021)

Good afternoon,



Kempstonian said:


> Somehow the Ebay offer of £59 a month for two years doesn't make this beauty seem any cheaper!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C-T-Wallis-Reynolds-531c-Bike-Frame-Curly-Stays-Diadrant-Forks-Classic-Vintage/224324892954?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20201210111314&meid=d9f459f7789c40469ddef26791f9992e&pid=101195&rk=4&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=154310585283&itm=224324892954&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithDarwoV3BBEV2b&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851
> 
> I love fancy lugwork but I have my limits!


What do you make of the drop outs on the front forks?

At first glance they seem to be on backwards. :-)

I don't think that I have ever seen front ends where the wheel exit point so much along the direction of travel, normally the exit is against the direction of travel or inline with the angle of fork, which is slightly along the direction of travel.

With the front of the drop out lower than the rear it seems to be setting the rider up for a fall if the front wheel is under tightened, jam on the brakes and the wheel effectively "rotates" anti clockwise and out of the frame.

Bye

Ian


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2021)

Diadrent forks always had the dropouts facing a bit forward................not sure they were *that* forward though lol.


----------



## Gunk (1 Feb 2021)

I stumbled across this last night, it’s my size and everything I like, original, unrestored. Only thing wrong about it is the price. But it is bloody gorgeous!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203230025086


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2021)

SBDU gold paint was meant to be an extra lightweight finish, usually used on time trial specials. Nice


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Feb 2021)

davidphilips said:


> fancy lugwork but I have my limits!
> Stunning looking frame but as you say the price, wonder why if it was made this year why 531 tubing was used?


Seems like an effort to emulate classic frames from the past, so I suppose 531 would be the logical tubing to use. I'm not sure about the frame though. Diadrant forks AND a curly rear? tbh I'm not sure about the purpose of either, or whether they improved the 'standard' frame shape. Anybody know if either had any advantages?


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2021)

Long read about Bates here

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bates-nostalgia.209385/

The curly vibrant rear triangle was more of a trademark I think.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Feb 2021)

midlife said:


> Long read about Bates here
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bates-nostalgia.209385/
> 
> The curly vibrant rear triangle was more of a trademark I think.


Yes the 'curly' was a hit for Hetchins but it always seemed to be a stylistic thing rather than having a practical use, or other manufacturers would surely have copied it. Maybe the guy who made this frame thinks it will add value simply because Hetchins bikes are so expensive now?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Feb 2021)

I'm not convinced the curly rear stays were of any special technical merit. Same goes for the Flying Gate design; the short wheelbase could have also been achieved by putting a curve into the lower half of the seat tube. More likely these things were done to give the frame a distinctive appearance, as at one time machines used in competition were not supposed to be liveried.
In the absence of the main frame tubes being signwritten, a distinctive frame silhouette would enable a bike to be clearly identified even at some distance.


----------



## Poacher (3 Feb 2021)

Not yer usual auction lots, but definitely have some cycling connection; two lots coming up at Mellors & Kirk in Nottingham.
A late Victorian fairing showing a cyclist arguing the toss at a toll gate.
Mellors & Kirk Live Auctions | Fine Art, Antique and Collectors Sale | Lot 255 (mellorsandkirk.com) 





and another showing two cyclists side by side.
Mellors & Kirk Live Auctions | Fine Art, Antique and Collectors Sale | Lot 257 (mellorsandkirk.com) 




" The proceeds from the sale of this lot will be donated to the Motor Neurone Disease Association, at the request of the vendor "


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2021)

I'm curious about this one. It seems to have been a decent bike in its time, going by the equipment and the fact that its 531 tubing - but what make is it? The head tube has BSB but that doesn't ring any bells with me. Anybody else?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...018809?hash=item1f1e84ff79:g:tqIAAOSwcMVgHCdO


----------



## RamoRuon (5 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Like the 100m q at McDonald's I've just seen? It's on a main road, I doubt it's invisible to the police 😄



I bet if you'd stayed long enough, you'd've seen enough of them desperately scratching their forearms placing their orders like "Come on maaaan, just a few extra fries - you know I'm good for it!". Police won't argue with junkies 

Honestly, I'm confused by my younger coworkers' dependence on McDonald's; they all seem to talk about it as though it were some sort of extraordinary religious experience  . That's how I know I'm getting old, because I just don't understand the fuss  ...


----------



## nonowt (5 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm curious about this one. It seems to have been a decent bike in its time, going by the equipment and the fact that its 531 tubing - but what make is it? The head tube has BSB but that doesn't ring any bells with me. Anybody else?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...018809?hash=item1f1e84ff79:g:tqIAAOSwcMVgHCdO


I've been puzzled by one of these before. BSB = Bell Street Bikes, a London shop during the 80s and 90s. I'm not sure whether the bought the frames in or made them on site. More info here: https://cyclingshop.org.uk/extremel...e-bsb200-former-bell-street-bikes-london-nw1/

Tidy 22" Eclipse Country in Leeds: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303874442471

Mystery tourer in north Wales:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114623252564

Nice John Spooner in need of a tidy up. Bristol:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293990441639


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

The Spooner is do able just too far as is the mystery tourer


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

A nice Dawes. Sadly too far away

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/429020958302894/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2021)

nonowt said:


> I've been puzzled by one of these before. BSB = Bell Street Bikes, a London shop during the 80s and 90s. I'm not sure whether the bought the frames in or made them on site. More info here: https://cyclingshop.org.uk/extremel...e-bsb200-former-bell-street-bikes-london-nw1/


Thanks for the info 👍 Looks like it was a decent bike then.


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2021)

Not sure whether this is worth it or not - the frame's rusty at the bottom bracket area and RH rear but is a 531 Competition at £75 start price in Sheffield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Merlin-R...e-Reynolds-531-Competition-Frame/324477302486


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A nice Dawes. Sadly too far away
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/429020958302894/?ref=facebook_story_share



Another nice Dawes galaxy, a bit pricey though.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-BE...818043?hash=item1cff919ffb:g:sNQAAOSww35gEVAr


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Another nice Dawes galaxy, a bit pricey though.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-BE...818043?hash=item1cff919ffb:g:sNQAAOSww35gEVAr



Don't remember them coming with chrome forks


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Don't remember them coming with chrome forks


Very true. Nor do I. it somehow doesn't look right.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2021)

There is another Dawes Galaxy with half chrome forks on Ebay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...2b&brand=Dawes&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851

Were the chrome forks the difference between this and the Super Galaxy maybe? (I don't know, I'm just asking!)


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2021)

Here's another with no chrome at all!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Su...195013?hash=item28a8978885:g:10oAAOSwXslgHp5F


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> There is another Dawes Galaxy with half chrome forks on Ebay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Dawes-Galaxy-Touring-Bike-Burgundy-531-Reynolds-Suntour-Gears-Rack-59cm/303859800299?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20201210111314&meid=7904f72425094c8e975104d399b8c6de&pid=101195&rk=2&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=124546818043&itm=303859800299&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithDarwoV3BBEV2b&brand=Dawes&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851
> 
> Were the chrome forks the difference between this and the Super Galaxy maybe? (I don't know, I'm just asking!)


The 1970's one with 27" wheels had half chrome forks but not aware about any from there onwards having chrome


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Another nice Dawes galaxy, a bit pricey though.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-BE...818043?hash=item1cff919ffb:g:sNQAAOSww35gEVAr



Aside from the price, I'm not too convinced about that one. Non standard forks. Reynolds sticker is the wrong type and doesn't seem to match the age of the frame considering it has caliper brakes not cantis. Might have had a refurb, but if you're paying top dollar you want to be 100% sure it's what it claims to be. I have my doubts.


----------



## midlife (6 Feb 2021)

Yep, complete "bitza" mash up of parts. Has old Haden lugs which I'm not sure were a Galaxy item?


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Feb 2021)

I bought what turned out to be a Galaxy with chrome forks. It was a scrapper, sadly, and totally misdescribed by the seller.


----------



## carpenter (7 Feb 2021)

I have a Dawes Galaxy mixte which had half chrome forks - I Stripped the paint off the top half (it was in very bad condition) and there is chrome all the way up, albeit a rougher finish where the paint had to key on to the chrome.


----------



## DCLane (7 Feb 2021)

A 1980's Raleigh Pulsar isn't anything special or unusual in itself. But an unused one may be? £120 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980s-raleigh-Pulsar-bike-new-never-been-ridden/353380293364


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> A 1980's Raleigh Pulsar isn't anything special or unusual in itself. But an unused one may be? £120 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980s-raleigh-Pulsar-bike-new-never-been-ridden/353380293364


Quite a nice bike, It looks like a 21 inch frame though. A bit small for me.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Feb 2021)

Too far away from me. Just as well really or I would be VERY tempted!

Makes me wonder why its never been ridden since new though. Curious.


----------



## DCLane (7 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Too far away from me. Just as well really or I would be VERY tempted!
> 
> Makes me wonder why its never been ridden since new though. Curious.



It's about a mile from me. I'm able to collect if needed, although no longer have a spare bike box for a courier.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's about a mile from me. I'm able to collect if needed, although no longer have a spare bike box for a courier.


A kind offer and thank you - but I think I'll have to give it a miss. The bidding hasn't started yet so its likely to be out of my budget range before the six days left on the auction are over. Of course if its still at £120 with an hour to go I may change my mind!


----------



## IanSmithCSE (8 Feb 2021)

Good morning,

It's very tempting, but, I did a quick search and came up with https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh84/ral84_09.jpg a scan of part of the brochure and look at the gears.

42/52 (fine, that's what I still have) and a freewheel of 14,17,20,23,26.

That's almost a three speed bike (52x17. 52x20 or 42x23) for where I ride. 

At 27lbs, it's only tad heavier than my 531 bike with a water bottle and super strong and heavy wheels, they take me and four bags of shopping from Asda.

I remember having a Record Sprint that had 14,16,18,20,22,24, just one extra sprocket but 16 and 18 over a 17 is a big definitely well worth having improvement for me riding any significant distance.

Clearly at the starting price it is a bargain, but will it go to £300 plus, possibly bought to be resold at £499, mislabelled (brake cables under the bar tape) as l'_Eroica _?


Bye

Ian


----------



## Chris S (13 Feb 2021)

A Raleigh Olympus in Birmingham with a 99p starting bid. The stem and bars are wrong but it should be an easy fix.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274682288988?ViewItem=&item=274682288988


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Feb 2021)

Derailleurs combined with the Raleigh tubular roadster forks?? That doesn't quite ring true to me. It looks like it ought to be a 3-speed!


----------



## Chris S (13 Feb 2021)

Me too so I did an image search and they came out of the factory like that. It's a pity that it's too small for me.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Feb 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203236420055

Nice Basso frameset with fancy Campag bits. Was just reading about Basso in Cyclist magazine.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (14 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> A 1980's Raleigh Pulsar isn't anything special or unusual in itself. But an unused one may be? £120 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980s-raleigh-Pulsar-bike-new-never-been-ridden/353380293364
> 
> View attachment 572700



Went for £120 with just one bid.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Went for £120 with just one bid.



I thought it'd go for more. To be it's no use as all my bikes get use and I've no need.

As a bike shop or other display it makes sense.


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2021)

A lovely 753-framed Woodrup in Leeds, £250 start price but with a reserve: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodrup-Road-Bike/133667611155


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I thought it'd go for more. To be it's no use as all my bikes get use and I've no need.
> 
> As a bike shop or other display it makes sense.


So did I, which is why I didn't bother to keep an eye on it. I'll bet the one bidder actually bid more than £120, so he/she is probably very pleased with their purchase!


----------



## Randomnerd (18 Feb 2021)

A sixties Gillott Here


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

A Wolverhampton unknown https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274687354878

A Newbury https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...AAOSwH9JfyQae&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> A sixties Gillott Here


Somebody got a nice bike


----------



## Kuta (20 Feb 2021)

Online auction 24/02/21 collection from Penkridge Staffs: Antique & Home Sale - Online Only (24 Feb 21) (easyliveauction.com) . Lots of scruffy but interesting frames: Lots 505 - 511 Carlton, Henry Burton, Viking (track ends), Jack Taylor (track ends), Tom Bromwich (fillet brazed), Perrett.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (22 Feb 2021)

Good morning,

A 753 tube set, yes a tube set not a frame, but no forks with a £250 buy it now price.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reynolds-753-Tubeset/274691925069?hash=item3ff4ea244d:g:dEgAAOSwvaJgMokk



Not at all a bargain but I have a real soft spot for this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...521517?hash=item343cc0186d:g:8i0AAOSwmhlfupyi

*Lugless* 753 frame, except BB, but £1,150, resprayed and only a RHS gear lever boss.

I always thought that I was steel frame fan, but when I look at items like this I always end up thinking, nice and at a quoted 1.6kg-1.7kg light for steel but about the same as a Specialized Allez, an average aluminium frame. and 30 years old, so maybe £250.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

For sale locally 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3680991548663239/


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Feb 2021)

For that price, I would expect the forks the right way round.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHAS-ROB...963578?hash=item4dbdfd1cba:g:B1UAAOSwYNpeq~jm


----------



## Poacher (25 Feb 2021)

Another diversion from the usual material, a diverse collection of cycling related postcards, first day covers etc. coming up on 10th March.
Considering the prices I've seen individual postcards fetch, an estimate of £150 to £200 for 850 items doesn't seem unreasonable.
Mellors & Kirk Live Auctions | Fine Art, Antique and Collectors Sale | Lot 679 (mellorsandkirk.com)


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...speed-road-bike-22-5-inch-medium/143957185109


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Mar 2021)

Lovely Chesini Olympiade frameset with Campagnolo, Suntour, Super Champion etc. Seller listing as imperial 23". 
Some rust damage to frame & chrome unfortunately.
In Cornwall - but will pack for a courier - currently at £48: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chesini-Steel-Frame-Italian-Cycle/254883457271


----------



## Chris S (1 Mar 2021)

A men's Puch 3-speed in Wolverhampton for £20. It looks like it just needs a puncture repair.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bicycle-/1398499478


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

Chris S said:


> A men's Puch 3-speed in Wolverhampton for £20. It looks like it just needs a puncture repair.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bicycle-/1398499478


That's the way to find them


----------



## Randomnerd (2 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That's the way to find them





Chris S said:


> A men's Puch 3-speed in Wolverhampton for £20. It looks like it just needs a puncture repair.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bicycle-/1398499478


Loved my old Puch Elegance - rode to school on one and ferried many a passenger / hundredweight of books / wet rugby kit on the back. Damn fine steed


----------



## Chris S (2 Mar 2021)

A Raleigh Superbe in Coventry with a £70 starting bid. That's probably what it's worth but some muppets are asking twice that these days.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...462868?hash=item367681f714:g:VUQAAOSwuhZgPjdD


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...-/233910292527?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
A 5 speed Carlton .
This a bit overpriced I think, but could be a good buy.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (4 Mar 2021)

Good morning.

With a £199 starting price it seems COVID loading factor x 5 to me. 

Isn't this a non-alloy steel frame from the Raleigh era https://spokessmann.tripod.com/id28.html

Worth £40.

Bye

Ian


----------



## IanSmithCSE (4 Mar 2021)

COLUMBUS CHROMOR TUBSET (TUBI) + SILVA LUGS - PISTA - ROAD RACING BICYCLE TUBING 

More than 10 available / 43 sold US $143.99 Buy It Now

Includes lugs, ends etc but from the USA so there would be carriage and VAT so may end being not much cheaper than Reynolds 525.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COLUMBUS...540040?hash=item4b11a47e08:g:1E0AAOSwDQxe7R1H


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2021)

A Rugby find 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/273920964085743/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search


----------



## nonowt (4 Mar 2021)

Most of a 22" Evans in Cwmbran:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184687330719

22" Mustard coloured mystery in Cannock. Campag group and Seller says 753 tubing:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124601793034

I imagine this lovely 22" Condor in London is going to go for a decent price:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233911790778


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

A total of 11 - yes, eleven - bikes in Leeds for £100 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11-x-vin...rsal-all-viable-restoration-jobs/224375323244

There's a BSA Granada, BSA Victoria, a butcher's bike, a kid's Hawk Cyclone, a Falcon town bike, an Emmelle Emerald, a Universal Stowaway, an Silver Fox tourer (logos are blurred), a Peugeot Elite road bike, a Raleigh Xscape? ladies road bike and a Giant Peleton Lite road bike plus a couple of frames. 

That's a whole bike collection in one go, all needing restoration


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

Vintage style, but not vintage - an Atlas Goldline Super - all the way from India to Bradford for £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Atlas-Go...ame-Handmade-Leather-Sprung-Seat/224375975801






And yes, the saddle's in the wrong place and pointy down.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Mar 2021)

Get rid of those garish decals and it's a dead ringer for a Raleigh DL1.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

A pair of local bikes

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/864411724104997/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## carpenter (7 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A pair of local bikes


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Vintage style, but not vintage - an Atlas Goldline Super - all the way from India to Bradford for £20 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Atlas-Go...ame-Handmade-Leather-Sprung-Seat/224375975801
> 
> View attachment 577340
> 
> ...



I want to see more bikes with mudguard mascots/badges


----------



## matticus (8 Mar 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> I want to see more bikes with mudguard mascots/badges


This sort of thing?


----------



## Chris S (8 Mar 2021)

A Raleigh Superbe in Norfolk with a £20 starting bid. I wonder why holes were drilled in the frame?
The other bike looks like a Universal.



View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/478015510250506/


----------



## midlife (8 Mar 2021)

Way back there were attachments for a SA trigger but not sure about those holes....


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2021)

Local finds

Newport pagnel Dawes https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Easy-Street-Mens-Bike/294058527066?hash=item447741095a:g:9E4AAOSwLYRgSihs&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

An M K Dawes https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Dawes-Kingpin-Bike/164744352897?hash=item265b875481:g:0JIAAOSwTQxgQ4IB&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

A Derby Alan 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1086617415145715


A Leicester Grubb 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/128641872428640


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

Saturday finds 

Northampton based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Libertas...Sw7YRgTHXQ&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

Oakham based https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-mou...SwEaxgS6hD&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

Little Chalfont https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...e/203301418933?hash=item2f55b577b5:g:mW4AAOSw


----------



## Poacher (13 Mar 2021)

That Northampton seller also has a Raleigh with a 501 frame and some decent components, currently at £41.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...867256?hash=item422ca539b8:g:NqgAAOSwquxgSy-w


----------



## davidphilips (16 Mar 2021)

Only a few hours to go, a Eddie Merckx bike in Anglesey bidding is only at £26 plus seller will post, pity its such a large frame or i would be bidding.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eddie-Me...988744?hash=item46c2af7288:g:hfsAAOSwAblgR4UK


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2021)

Poacher said:


> That Northampton seller also has a Raleigh with a 501 frame and some decent components, currently at £41.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...867256?hash=item422ca539b8:g:NqgAAOSwquxgSy-w


He certainly has 



davidphilips said:


> Only a few hours to go, a Eddie Merckx bike in Anglesey bidding is only at £26 plus seller will post, pity its such a large frame or i would be bidding.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eddie-Me...988744?hash=item46c2af7288:g:hfsAAOSwAblgR4UK


Shame that it's a Falcon Merckx


----------



## davidphilips (17 Mar 2021)

Seller has reduced this Raleigh again now its only £70, No room or i would buy it not that i want another bike but its a shame to see such a collectable bike that might get sold to some one who would just use and abuse it and then scrap it?
https://www.gumtree.com/profile/accounts/b2140b170a9c700f916882b0f20dc4cd


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Mar 2021)

This looks like a very special Raleigh titanium racing bike. £150 Hull

Too small for me, so I'm posting the info for others.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-titanium-racing-bike/1399911495
If genuine, these are rare.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/104184-2/1998+Raleigh+RSP+Catalogue.pdf


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Seller has reduced this Raleigh again now its only £70, No room or i would buy it not that i want another bike but its a shame to see such a collectable bike that might get sold to some one who would just use and abuse it and then scrap it?
> https://www.gumtree.com/profile/accounts/b2140b170a9c700f916882b0f20dc4cd



Bit confused as what it would be supplied with as last sentence says "Have Campagnolo front mech rear derailleur & brake calipers that I was going to fit will include for £30" 



GuyBoden said:


> This looks like a very special Raleigh titanium racing bike. £150 Hull
> 
> Too small for me, so I'm posting the info for others.
> 
> ...



That is a good price


----------



## davidphilips (18 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Bit confused as what it would be supplied with as last sentence says "Have Campagnolo front mech rear derailleur & brake calipers that I was going to fit will include for £30"
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good price


Hi Martin, know seller had advertised some campagnolo derailleurs (no idea if they where 7,8 or 9 speed etc) a few weeks ago so am thinking he would sell them for an extra £30 if required he had advertised them for a lot more just can not remember just how much? The raleigh as seen in pictures is £70 but have bought of seller a few times and know hes ok to deal with and accepts offers and any one looking at the raleigh may get it for very little?

Have stopped buying or keeping any bike i can not use on a quick club run or would be tempted myself. Have not actually seen the bike but for any one interested my only concern would be the repair to the frame if done right then its an absolute steal if not then might be ok but know i would avoid.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2021)

@davidphilips must admit the unshown repair is a bit of a risk but who knows 
Ah i see what you mean re the extra parts 
Still a nice looking machine though


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

YI Lad a couple of canny auction lists here 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0251/lot-cee3afc3-a145-4cde-a05c-acf0010f7557

If i lived nearer and we were not in lockdown i would certainly be bidding on both


----------



## Chris S (21 Mar 2021)

Raleigh Lenton with a £9.99 starting bid. Located in Worcestershire.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...223146?hash=item4b8fa0bcaa:g:J6IAAOSw3mNgV2Vj


----------



## Chris S (21 Mar 2021)

Claud Butler Dalesman with a £25 starting bid. Located in Sutton Coldfield.


----------



## matticus (22 Mar 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/462690665164263/?ref=facebook_story_share

16sp 531 Pug in Smethwick nr Brum.
(Can people see that link? I can copy paste more details.)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Mar 2021)

Eclipse lugged 531 with Campagnolo, Stronglight, Brooks etc. Currently at £20 - collection from Lincoln or Portsmouth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eclipse-...618009?hash=item23f1ebcd99:g:1fQAAOSwApRgV2JI


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Eclipse lugged 531 with Campagnolo, Stronglight, Brooks etc. Currently at £20 - collection from Lincoln or Portsmouth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eclipse-...618009?hash=item23f1ebcd99:g:1fQAAOSwApRgV2JI



Shame about the paintwork


----------



## davidphilips (25 Mar 2021)

Seen this Hewitt frameset on Ebay looks very interesting and very tempting might bid myself?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hewitt-t...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## southcoast (25 Mar 2021)

This looks interesting, not to pricey yet but I’m sure it will go up. Lol

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1952-HET...tored-track-path-bike-BARN-FIND-/254912756349


----------



## netman (25 Mar 2021)

southcoast said:


> This looks interesting, not to pricey yet but I’m sure it will go up. Lol
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1952-HET...tored-track-path-bike-BARN-FIND-/254912756349



I bought a couple of frames from this seller some time ago - very nice chap to deal with and has a very impressive collection of vintage frames and bikes.


----------



## Chris S (26 Mar 2021)

A Raleigh Clubman in Consett with a £40 starting bid. It seems to be a 1949 model judging by the hub date stamp.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...780156?hash=item1ab7155c7c:g:XjsAAOSwxwBgXIpU


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Mar 2021)

Chris S said:


> Claud Butler Dalesman with a £25 starting bid. Located in Sutton Coldfield.


Ebay


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Mar 2021)

Olmo with part of the seatpost stuck in the frame going cheap in Newbury.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Tou...993296?hash=item1ab6db9410:g:5hcAAOSwquxgQhDt


----------



## IanSmithCSE (26 Mar 2021)

Good afternoon,


davidphilips said:


> Seen this Hewitt frameset on Ebay looks very interesting and very tempting might bid myself?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hewitt-time-trial-frame-and-forks-Reynolds-853-steel-vintage/284227878820?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Given what a lot of steel is fetching nowadays and the £120 starting price, sounds like it could be a no reserve starting price, I would be cautious about bidding unless I wanted it. A single £120 bid may very well secure it for you. 

Edit 29/3/2021 Went for £132 

Bye

Ian


----------



## davidphilips (27 Mar 2021)

Just seen this (not bike related sorry) in huntingdon and 11 hours to go at £1 at present , an old bench but has 2 vices attached, the vices must be worth £100 so might be a great deal for any one living near?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Work-ben...tem422d5ee9f6:g:G7cAAOSwGtFgWQto&LH_Auction=1


----------



## Kuta (28 Mar 2021)

Brettells Auctions in Newport, Shrops. 30th March have this 40'-50's Ernie Clements with looks like lots of original parts (Lot 462):
A Vintage Gents Racing Bicycle (easyliveauction.com) 
I hope this link works, if not here's the whole address:
https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...46f/collectables-general-online-only-lot-462/


----------



## nonowt (28 Mar 2021)

Kuta said:


> Brettells Auctions in Newport, Shrops. 30th March have this 40'-50's Ernie Clements with looks like lots of original parts (Lot 462):
> A Vintage Gents Racing Bicycle (easyliveauction.com)
> I hope this link works, if not here's the whole address:
> https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...46f/collectables-general-online-only-lot-462/


That's lovely.


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...192168?hash=item2d2ac6ae68:g:CTUAAOSwuytgWxWb

A tidy 1984 Raleigh Royal in Cambridgeshire.

Only an hour and a bit to go.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Mar 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Just seen this (not bike related sorry) in huntingdon and 11 hours to go at £1 at present , an old bench but has 2 vices attached, the vices must be worth £100 so might be a great deal for any one living near?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Work-bench-vice-table-industrial-antique-vintage-Clamp-Carpentry-Wooden/284229036534?hash=item422d5ee9f6:g:G7cAAOSwGtFgWQto&LH_Auction=1


That sold for an incredible £1.04! Bargain of the year.


----------



## nonowt (29 Mar 2021)

Beautiful little Barron in Belper:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184719566036

Same seller also has a Barron trike and decent Raleigh. 

Raleigh Lenton in Mansfield:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294084033643

23" Geoffrey Butler in Grantham:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164785874695


----------



## T4tomo (30 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> That sold for an incredible £1.04! Bargain of the year.


How much to hire the flat bed truck and crane to move it though!


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> How much to hire the flat bed truck and crane to move it though!


Personally I would saw the bench up and just keep the two vices! A small van would be big enough for them and some firewood.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2021)

Northampton Based Dawes https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Gents-City-Bike-Old-School-Vintage/324541166995

Milton Keynes basic Holdsworth https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...Swdg1gSkwf&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Mar 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233892361865

Decent looking Gillott for £175 BIN


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2021)

A pair of Raleigh Jaguars
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-of-...734264?hash=item343f71fcb8:g:W58AAOSw3FZgX7ZJ


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> A pair of Raleigh Jaguars
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-of-...734264?hash=item343f71fcb8:g:W58AAOSw3FZgX7ZJ


Nice pair under the dust


----------



## carpenter (1 Apr 2021)

Just the Dennis and Gnasher bell must be worth the current bid


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nice pair under the dust





biggs682 said:


> Nice pair under the dust


Suddenly gone from £17 opening bid to £125 starting.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Suddenly gone from £17 opening bid to £125 starting.


Still not bad


----------



## davidphilips (6 Apr 2021)

No postage and in Stoke in trent, a record no 6 vice (belive me a very large vice) no bids and only 4 hours to go at £20 starting bid?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Record-N...b6c3:g:XIoAAOSwarlgbJEh&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Apr 2021)

They can be some effort to clean up, although rebuild kits are available. The screws holding the jaws are often really seized. A no.3 is quite big enough for me, anyway!


----------



## BSOh (7 Apr 2021)

Nice womens dawes galaxy with 531ST. Currently at £42 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ga...068380?hash=item23f305555c:g:xlUAAOSwH7lgZygy


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2021)

BSOh said:


> Nice womens dawes galaxy with 531ST. Currently at £42 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ga...068380?hash=item23f305555c:g:xlUAAOSwH7lgZygy



That does look tidy as well


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2021)

BSOh said:


> Nice womens dawes galaxy with 531ST. Currently at £42 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ga...068380?hash=item23f305555c:g:xlUAAOSwH7lgZygy


It's lovely. But mixte does not equal 'women's', it equals 'unisex'. Unfortunately they were always marketed as women's bikes here. My Revell was almost certainly a 'women's' drop-bar road bike originally.


----------



## Tebb1t (7 Apr 2021)

East Bristol Auctions website is worth a browse.


----------



## midlife (7 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> It's lovely. But mixte does not equal 'women's', it equals 'unisex'. Unfortunately they were always marketed as women's bikes here. My Revell was almost certainly a 'women's' drop-bar road bike originally.



Back in my day they were called "twin lats" and were a women's bike design. I'm not sure when the mixte moniker came about but were branded unisex


----------



## DCBassman (8 Apr 2021)

midlife said:


> I'm not sure when the mixte moniker came about but were branded unisex


European, so far as I know, probably French. Whatever, they're lovely frames, and the Revell goes well. Doesn't stop well, though...


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> It's lovely. But mixte does not equal 'women's', it equals 'unisex'. Unfortunately they were always marketed as women's bikes here. My Revell was almost certainly a 'women's' drop-bar road bike originally.


When I can't get my leg over, I'll be getting a mixte.


----------



## Hover Fly (8 Apr 2021)

Anyone care to cast an eye over this Carlton in France and tell us what they think?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174595079412


----------



## midlife (8 Apr 2021)

Way before my time which was the 70's... Lol


----------



## T4tomo (9 Apr 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Anyone care to cast an eye over this Carlton in France and tell us what they think?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/174595079412


I love the fact the mudguard and chain are there, but missing wheels and bars/steerer!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2021)

A Leicester based Viking https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-J...Sw~AdgXLUR&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

A Kettering tidy one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-Pursuit-Racing-Bike/114755534128


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A Leicester based Viking https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-Jubilee-20-Bike/284249250690?hash=item422e935b82:g:cKEAAOSw~AdgXLUR&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10
> 
> A Kettering tidy one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-Pursuit-Racing-Bike/114755534128


Two nice bikes there, especially the Raleigh... but the Viking is very cheap at the current price (£9.50).


----------



## IanSmithCSE (10 Apr 2021)

Good afternoon,


Kempstonian said:


> Two nice bikes there, especially the Raleigh...


There seems to be a slow stream of quite old, 25 years plus, but virtually unridden bikes, here's another

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racing-Bike-Road-Bicycle-Raleigh-Flyer-21-Frame/353431062278

10 speed carbon steel Raleigh Flyer for £180 or make an offer.

Halfords offer the Apollo Paradox for £220, alloy frame and steel fork, handlebar shifters as 2x7, with Decathalon's cheapest the RC100 at £299 again Alloy/steel frame/forks and handlebar shifters as a 1x7, Both of these come in at around a heavy 531 weight so a few pounds lighter than these unused oldies.

Or a Raleigh Airlite 100 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...condition-22-inch-frame-14-gears/313480361008 at £245 


Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Two nice bikes there, especially the Raleigh... but the Viking is very cheap at the current price (£9.50).



It's a shame the Pursuit is not better specced although it could be worth a cheeky offer .

Yes that Viking is good


----------



## matticus (10 Apr 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> There seems to be a slow stream of quite old, 25 years plus, but virtually unridden bikes, here's another
> 
> ...


Ian,
Are you suggesting that some old bikes are actually no more valuable than a rusty Allegro?


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Apr 2021)

Very pretty but large Raleigh 531
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...693367?hash=item422e5d13b7:g:M6wAAOSwSuZgafx6


----------



## Chris S (10 Apr 2021)

I saw this Indian made Hero on Gumtree. It's a copy of a Raleigh, right down to the forks and soap bar pedals!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-hero-india-3-speed-bike-21-frame/1399795138


----------



## DCLane (10 Apr 2021)

@Chris S - there have been quite a few of these popping up for sale in Bradford recently.

I wonder if Raleigh sold the tooling to Hero in India?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

Anyone looking for a pre2016ebike (i.e. throttle but less than 200W - and legal) might be interested in this
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric...200311?hash=item2187056c37:g:z44AAOSwawVgZ1h8

4 ebike - 2 old 10Ah batteries that may be OK plus a 13Ah more recent battery
all of which can be recelled - I had one done a while ago

I had a Salisbury - it was great - but clearly not as much wellie as a modern 250W motor
and only 2 speed - on and off!

but as an ebike it was OK - and this has 4 of them!!!

let me/us know if you get them - and if you do and they are carp don't blame me!!!!


p.s. I sold my one bike for £400 if that helps


----------



## Chris S (11 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Chris S - there have been quite a few of these popping up for sale in Bradford recently.
> 
> I wonder if Raleigh sold the tooling to Hero in India?


There's no mention of it on the Raleigh or Hero bicycle pages on Wikipedia. They're more likely to be an unlicensed copy, I doubt if the designs were distinctive enough to be copyrighted.


----------



## Hover Fly (11 Apr 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Very pretty but large Raleigh 531
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...693367?hash=item422e5d13b7:g:M6wAAOSwSuZgafx6


And now mine.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> And now mine.



Very nice


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

A London Panasonic https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Panasonic-Sport-1000-Racing-Bike-Spares-Or-Repair/164798394401?hash=item265ebff021:g:bH4AAOSwgXRgayad&LH_ItemCondition=7000

A Doncaster Tandem https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Unrestored-Tandem-Bike-Cycling-possibly-Saxon/402784195094?hash=item5dc7cf1216:g:bggAAOSwvrVgbxPU&LH_ItemCondition=7000

A Leeds based Bromwich frame https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bromwich-Hand-Made-Vintage-Bike-For-Refurbishment-Purple-Needs-repainting/174728205084?hash=item28ae9cd31c:g:9LMAAOSwUEhgcvyQ&LH_ItemCondition=7000

And a Wellingborough 3 speeder 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2876469579295298/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A404f1ade-cf49-40a6-bb3f-3be0381d28bf


----------



## Chris S (11 Apr 2021)

Most of a Raleigh Europa for £50. Located in Harborne, Birmingham.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-team-europa-frameset-bits-and-bobs/1386150832


----------



## midlife (11 Apr 2021)

Ohh, an early Europa with a Carlton frame and that all important yellow head tube. Don't see may around


----------



## thatguyfromebay (12 Apr 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-531-Racing-Bike-21inch/133713143541

@raleighnut I hope it's okay to tag you in immediately. I did my best to look through the catalogues, and this looks like a (beautiful) Raleigh Royal from first half of 1980s. The white frame colour and the 2x6 drivetrain, though, don't quite match the catalogues I've seen online. What's your take?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> And now mine.


Hope to see it built up !


----------



## Chris S (12 Apr 2021)

A Dawes Galaxy in Wolverhampton, currently at £48.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Cl...g:v50AAOSwWydgcucg&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2021)

thatguyfromebay said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-531-Racing-Bike-21inch/133713143541
> 
> @raleighnut I hope it's okay to tag you in immediately. I did my best to look through the catalogues, and this looks like a (beautiful) Raleigh Royal from first half of 1980s. The white frame colour and the 2x6 drivetrain, though, don't quite match the catalogues I've seen online. What's your take?


Definitely early 80s* 531 from the rivetted headbadge but not that 'high spec' or it would have Campagnolo or Shimano 'golden arrow' 600 gearing looks nice though worth around £120-150 I'd say.

*84 at a guess


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Apr 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...-/184759019041?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Incredible, these: most bags of this age look like khaki sackcloth by now.


----------



## thatguyfromebay (13 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Definitely early 80s* 531 from the rivetted headbadge but not that 'high spec' or it would have Campagnolo or Shimano 'golden arrow' 600 gearing looks nice though worth around £120-150 I'd say.
> 
> *84 at a guess



Thanks! I've heard good things about Royals - will be almost sad to see this one go to someone else. Do you have any resources on Raleigh headbadges I could check out?


----------



## IanSmithCSE (13 Apr 2021)

Good morning,


thatguyfromebay said:


> Thanks! I've heard good things about Royals - will be almost sad to see this one go to someone else. Do you have any resources on Raleigh headbadges I could check out?


The 531 sticker on this seems to start with stars before the 531, weren't all of those tubes, forks and stays?

The Royal name has been used a lot, but weren't even the best of them 531 tubes and forks with unspecified stays?

Bye

Ian


----------



## thatguyfromebay (13 Apr 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> The 531 sticker on this seems to start with stars before the 531, weren't all of those tubes, forks and stays?
> 
> ...



Morning! So, I didn't mention this because I don't have a complete history of the model, but I think you're right on the decal.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1301/5071/files/531_history_aug_15.pdf?9280365329566035148 This pdf (page 8) confirms what you said - I checked it back when I was browsing that listing and was really pleasantly surprised. Still wish we had a close-up of the decal.

https://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_cat_uk87.html This is the 1987 catalogue for Raleigh, and it lists Royal 18 (3x6 drivetrain) as having 531 throughout. No problem there.

What's funny is that the 1983 catalogue, p.9 https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh83/ says Royal has a 531 fork but hi-ten tubes and stays. Same for 1984. 

And I have no idea about 1985 and 1986.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2021)

thatguyfromebay said:


> Thanks! I've heard good things about Royals - will be almost sad to see this one go to someone else. Do you have any resources on Raleigh headbadges I could check out?


That's not a Royal, they were a touring bike and had a triple crankset (contemperary to the Dawes Galaxy) a 2x6 puts it as a 'sports' model it looks similar in paint to my 83 'Road Ace' but that had a different fork (one piece 'cast' top with sloping 'shoulders')







Mine was aquired as a frame with just the brake calipers (Weinmann 600) left on it and damaged forks so got built up th my taste but luckily I found a set of similar Chromed forks to use but went for modern 2x8 transmission (although for a time I had a triple on the front)


----------



## thatguyfromebay (13 Apr 2021)

@raleighnut I see, thank you. Your bike's gorgeous.



> That's not a Royal, they were a touring bike and had a triple crankset


Just to clarify, what about Royal 10, the '83 and '84 models? The catalogues I'm looking at list them as having two chainrings in the front. 52/42 in '83 https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh83/ral83_09.jpg and 50/36 in '84 https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh84/ral84_12.jpg

They both do have five gears in the back, though, so I absolutely do trust your judgment on that bike.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

I like this but not at that price
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363358538642

Same with this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224383158071


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Dawes Galaxy in Wolverhampton, currently at £48.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Classic-Dawes-Galaxy-Racing-Bike/303955292567?hash=item46c525b197:g:v50AAOSwWydgcucg&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


That's nice. early 80's I think.


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2021)

thatguyfromebay said:


> @raleighnut I see, thank you. Your bike's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, what about Royal 10, the '83 and '84 models? The catalogues I'm looking at list them as having two chainrings in the front. 52/42 in '83 https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh83/ral83_09.jpg and 50/36 in '84 https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh84/ral84_12.jpg
> ...


There is a nice, but a bit expensive 1970's Raleigh Royal down in Bournemouth.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-Royal-Vintage-Bike/324402263827


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Apr 2021)

Nice looking Bianchi, current bid is a couple of quid but I think it might end up a bit higher than that.

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/BIANCHI-SPE...254578?hash=item524b932c32:g:PdgAAOSwLE5gdbKR


----------



## midlife (14 Apr 2021)

Super record and panto too..... Should fetch well into 3 figures


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Hope to see it built up !


Too beautiful to use, it’s going to hang on the bog wall.


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Apr 2021)

midlife said:


> Super record and panto too..... Should fetch well into 3 figures



The Bianchi? four figures and its own post in “you’re ‘aving a giraffe”


----------



## T4tomo (16 Apr 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...347173?hash=item46c572d225:g:Ae8AAOSwwV9gd-qO

looks in really good nick and decent components on it, for anyone in Brum...


----------



## IanSmithCSE (16 Apr 2021)

Good evening

An odd one;

A Specialized Allez that got damaged _when bike hit a car park barrier when on roof rack! _

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specaliz...697302?hash=item4dc16e0f16:g:XgYAAOSwzRhgdWxu

Currently £26 and a day to go, ideal if you have a spare frame.

The Raleigh mentioned a page or so back https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-531-Racing-Bike-21inch/133713143541 ended with no sale as the reserve was not met with a highest bid of £67. and the https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...347173?hash=item46c572d225:g:Ae8AAOSwwV9gd-qO sold for £100

Bye

Ian


----------



## DCLane (22 Apr 2021)

A Trek LeMond from 1990 in Leeds for £100 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-LeMond-Alpe-D-039-Huez-Road-Bike-/133737395650 

May not be " A very special bike with a lot of commemorative features that are pictured. A real collectable bike. " as the seller describes but looks in good condition.


----------



## Chris S (22 Apr 2021)

An 'as new' Raleigh Roadster clone in Birmingham for £75.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-bike/1403048104


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2021)

A Peterborough Falcon 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2945110322445421/


----------



## T4tomo (23 Apr 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/470191650883141/?ref=product_details&referral_code=undefined


on same page as above, but something doesn't look quite right with front fork angle, as though its been ridden into a wall.

I quite like the denim and leather look handlebars/hoods on the Falcon - very Saxon


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2021)

Chris S said:


> An 'as new' Raleigh Roadster clone in Birmingham for £75.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-bike/1403048104
> 
> View attachment 585144



Be a good bike round town for someone


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2021)

A Colchester Carlton, 22" frame, not sure of the model though.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294133691016


----------



## IanSmithCSE (25 Apr 2021)

Purely for the cycle computer on the white Raleigh not the back Sun

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293979196979?hash=item4472868e33:g:B14AAOSw3dlgEwgu


----------



## Poacher (25 Apr 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Purely for the cycle computer on the white Raleigh not the back Sun
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293979196979?hash=item4472868e33:g:B14AAOSw3dlgEwgu


and the impressive accumulation of what looks like horse manure collected by the front brake and fork!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Apr 2021)

Andy Thompson (TBC) 23" touring bike with Campagnolo, Mavic, Suntour, Rolls etc... currently £35 in Preston: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224437573342?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Poacher (25 Apr 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Andy Thompson (TBC) 23" touring bike with Campagnolo, Mavic, Suntour, Rolls etc... currently £35 in Preston: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224437573342?ul_noapp=true


That third photo's a bit cheeky - it's not the Andy Thompson, which doesn't have a 753 fork; it's one of his other bikes for sale!


----------



## Chris S (26 Apr 2021)

Not only is somebody selling a bike for £0 but according to them, "The value of this will plummet in a year, mark my words."
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ke-trek-alpha-3700-original-parts-/1403414862


----------



## southcoast (28 Apr 2021)

This looks interesting, not sure what it is.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402807476001?hash=item5dc9324f21:g:TXkAAOSwTnhgg~Do


----------



## DCLane (30 Apr 2021)

22" frame Marshall in Leeds, currently £158: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384126668501


----------



## midlife (30 Apr 2021)

For sale in Yorkshire, not travelled far lol. Bit of a bargain if it goes for that!!


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

I can hear my back screaming when i look at this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40281379...d=link&campid=5338793676&toolid=20001&mkevt=1


----------



## IanSmithCSE (2 May 2021)

Good morning,


midlife said:


> For sale in Yorkshire, not travelled far lol. Bit of a bargain if it goes for that!!


Possibly, possibly not? 

After a recent failure I have become a little bit more risk averse with older steel (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/broken-steel-i-guess-i-was-lucky.273776/) and then I see this, but sadly the listing doesn't sit comfortably with me as the seller says;

_Condition is "Used" however in "As New Condition" been in long term storage since build
753 Reynolds Tubing in Mica Pearlescent White & Blue
753 Reynolds Chrome Front Forks - See photo's front forks show some surface corrosion/pitting 
Dawes Rear Stays_

Dawes rear stays and a photo that shows Dawes or possibly something else on the seat stay cap, did Dawes ever make a 753 frame, I thought not?

Why not refurb the forks at the same time or are they from another frame and included to make a full bike? The wheels and seat pin would seem to support this idea as do the Raleigh Branded handlebars

It could easily be a restored 753 frame without restored forks, except for the Dawes issue or sadly a restored 531/653 frame where someone has taken liberties with the sticker. :-(

If you look closely at the seat stay in the rear brake picture there two areas where either there is "a brush hair in the paint" or possibly something to be concerned about

Chroming 753 was always officially frowned upon but Peugeot did it a lot, on the other hand they were a big Reynolds customer and may have been supplied with slightly thicker forks to allow for preparing for chroming.

EDIT
====
Went for £158 and a single bid.

Bye

Ian


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 May 2021)

Maybe a bargain here - a nice flat bar PG 531 (wrap over seat stays) Falcon with Super Maxy single chainset, ITM, SR, Shimano, Weinmann etc: currently buy it now at £60 in Louth.

Edit: reduced to £55 and an option for best offer:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203437482702?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l3160&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=45e68db6a07443b58e74bbcce7a78d48&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&exe=98456&ext=232174&logid=nqt=EAAAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAAAgAAUAAAAAAAAAAAAEACAABAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEA**&nqc=EAAAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAAAgAAUAAAAAAAAAAAAEACAABAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEA**&mdbreftime=1620116812525&es=3&ec=1&osub=-1~1&crd=20210504013513&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,nqt=nqt,nqc=nqc,mdbreftime=mdbreftime,es=es,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,exe=exe,ext=ext,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 May 2021)

58cm Gazelle Champion Mondial 531C (lovely frame) with Campagnolo. Currently £57 in Nelson: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36338410...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## davidphilips (6 May 2021)

Great vice In Dorset for £10, a Record no2, looks a really great deal. https://www.gumtree.com/p/clamps-vices/record-bench-vice/1404310341


----------



## netman (6 May 2021)

531 Clements in Manchester £85 buy it now...


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

Apart from the price I keep finding myself attracted to this kings Lynn beauty


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/876570706222003/


----------



## davidphilips (8 May 2021)

That Fondriest Columbus SLX really does look good and tbh for what it is does not seem to expensive, might not be much profit in buying to resell but can not see it losing any value? 
Not looking for another bike but know if it was close to me i would be faced with the problem of where to keep it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

davidphilips said:


> That Fondriest Columbus SLX really does look good and tbh for what it is does not seem to expensive, might not be much profit in buying to resell but can not see it losing any value?
> Not looking for another bike but know if it was close to me i would be faced with the problem of where to keep it.



if it was more local myself i would be going to go and have a look for sure but thankfully it's too far away


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 May 2021)

I would tend to agree with @davidphilips , very nice frame (if only the lugs were chromed) but the components are relatively budget and so 395 is probably all of the money.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> A pair of Raleigh Jaguars
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-of-...734264?hash=item343f71fcb8:g:W58AAOSw3FZgX7ZJ



Those are a *very* odd pair of Pioneers, to put it mildly! 

Frame variant, paint scheme, brake arrangements. None of the features look right when all found together on the same bike. Only the earliest ones had caliper brakes, but they also had Sakae 2 piece stems, like a Gemini or Raleigh MTB of the period. The early Pioneers were also multi-coloured, these are single colour. Lugged Jaguar variants should also be made of 501, but no Reynolds stickers visible on these and they have the flat plate brake brdge normally found on 18-23 plain gauge frames.
Either these are some sort of parts bin specials built using leftover stocks of early forks and caliper brakes, or some fakery has been going on somewhere along the line.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2021)

This popped up on my search this morning, not sure what is going on with the sea post bolt 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233933241736?hash=item367781fd88:g:gJwAAOSwQTxgUe1x


----------



## Chris S (10 May 2021)

A rod-braked Rudge in Birmingham with a 99p starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26515440...g:t4IAAOSwsFpgmBQX&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## davidphilips (11 May 2021)

Really like the look of this frame (not going to buy it as i have far to many bikes) but can not make my mind up about the design of the bottom bracket any views? A stainless steel folding bike would be very handy?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294165976671?hash=item447da8965f:g:wbIAAOSwfHNglmMJ


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2021)

Local to me shame not an earlier version
@Illaveago 

View: https://m.facebook.com/groups/373497599454350/permalink/2178670975603661/


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Really like the look of this frame (not going to buy it as i have far to many bikes) but can not make my mind up about the design of the bottom bracket any views? A stainless steel folding bike would be very handy?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294165976671?hash=item447da8965f:g:wbIAAOSwfHNglmMJ


Very strange


----------



## weareHKR (11 May 2021)

Not so much ''Folding" more taking apart! 
Would have gone for some kind of quick-release mechanism rather than what looks like an old sink tap up the top, and the bottom bracket with no fastenings... 
Apart from that & the welding that looks like it's been done by Stevie Wonder!... it looks awful...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 May 2021)

Lovely 56cm Koga Miyata RoadSpeed - Tange Champion, Shimano 600, Concor etc... currently £41 in Southport: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29416648...rentrq:64b6d7121790a6e6b675b823ffdfc08c|iid:1


----------



## davidphilips (13 May 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Not so much ''Folding" more taking apart!
> Would have gone for some kind of quick-release mechanism rather than what looks like an old sink tap up the top, and the bottom bracket with no fastenings...
> Apart from that & the welding that looks like it's been done by Stevie Wonder!... it looks awful...


Actually the more i think about it the less i like it, know i would never be happy with the joint at the bottom bracket and if i owned it would be drilling and tapping it to bolt it up, know the frame designer has perhaps forgotten more than i will ever know about frames but just does not look very strong?


----------



## Chris S (16 May 2021)

A rod-braked Raleigh in Bridgwater with a £19.40 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224463705654?hash=item3443145636:g:e0wAAOSwJiRgoQk0


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2021)

A new-old-stock Raleigh Sports frame in West Yorkshire for 99p start. Not "at least 100 years old" but possibly 40's/50's: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194134091057


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 May 2021)

56cm Gitane road bike with 102 Aerotub tubing, Mavic & Pelissier wheels, Super Maxy, CLB etc
Currently £50 in Shrewsbury: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16486944...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2021)

Unknown green road bike in West Yorkshire for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194136546635 Any idea what it is?


----------



## Spiderweb (19 May 2021)

A nice 531 small framed Nigel Dean in Thetford, Currently £77.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402843126595


----------



## Spiderweb (19 May 2021)

A Dave Quinn in Plymouth with a £50 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224464827784


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Unknown green road bike in West Yorkshire for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194136546635 Any idea what it is?
> 
> View attachment 589573


No idea what it is but looks like it was originally designed for 27" wheels looking at clearances


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2021)

Seem to be a few of these coming up for sale recently , this one is in Stourbridge 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353476804373?hash=item524cdbff15:g:qMQAAOSwHh5gjAnQ&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A Workingham Gold Raleigh https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265140844035?hash=item3dbba03603:g:0IkAAOSwaJJgiYWX&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## midlife (20 May 2021)

Real 24 carat gold plate, shame it was on a stock frame and Shimano 105. Usually go for £800-£1000 iirc


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2021)

This Merlin tandem in Leeds seems quite cheap at £140 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154462240671


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> This Merlin tandem in Leeds seems quite cheap at £140 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154462240671
> 
> View attachment 590093


That deserves rescuing for sure .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 May 2021)

Schwinn Tempo with a nice Columbus Tenax frame (well regarded in the US): seems a good bargain - buy it now in Barry for £60: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27480204...&brand=Schwinn&_trksid=p2563228.c101111.m2109


----------



## southcoast (25 May 2021)

Not long to go on this one.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324624939308


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2021)

southcoast said:


> Not long to go on this one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324624939308


very tidy, but the colour possibly not for everyone. Apparently she was a very accomplished wheel builder in her day.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

southcoast said:


> Not long to go on this one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324624939308


I had it in my watching pile and looks like a good price just a shame not local


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 May 2021)

southcoast said:


> Not long to go on this one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324624939308


Lovely bike - £126 was the winning bid. 

Not in the same league, a 57cm lugged 501 Gitane, with Shimano 600. Currently £64 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19415499...0b4b74948a0be1cad9541d&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&e


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 May 2021)

Interesting older Claud Butler in London, currently at £60: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33400699...lationExplorer&_trksid=p2563228.c101111.m2109


----------



## Chris S (30 May 2021)

A Carlton with a £8.90 starting bid. Located in Birmingham.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324651108588?hash=item4b96b6c8ec:g:xp0AAOSwU99gs9SR&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000

PS I've just noticed it's got a £20 buy-it-now price!


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Carlton with a £8.90 starting bid. Located in Birmingham.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324651108588?hash=item4b96b6c8ec:g:xp0AAOSwU99gs9SR&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000
> 
> View attachment 591367


The seller isn't making too much of an effort to sell it.


----------



## Chris S (31 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> The seller isn't making too much of an effort to sell it.


I don't think they realize what it is otherwise it wouldn't have an £8.90 starting bid. It's a proper Carlton with wraparound seat stays, not some badge-engineered gas-piper.


----------



## carpenter (31 May 2021)

looks small, but crying out for some tlc


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jun 2021)

Two today:

Gazelle PG 531 framed Trim Trophy with Shimano 600. Currently £26 in Hucknall: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174786316868?hash=item28b2138a44:g:KyQAAOSwEE9glqFA


Nice Columbus framed D Salmon* with a mix of components - but the seller is noting a stuck seatpost: six bidders & currently £59 in Beaconsfield.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19417069...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


* well regarded French former framebuilder & mudguard manufacturer


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

A Luton based Falcon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324652281536?hash=item4b96c8aec0:g:bDcAAOSw4wxgtLCO

Same seller has some other nice bits for sale


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Jun 2021)

Fine Catieau road bike with nice Columbus lugged frame & chromed fork, Simplex, Mavic, Cinelli etc... & with a beautiful Silca Impero too. Currently £64 in Market Drayton: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38419677...1076X1383750Xf114c3fce6e09b5147d2efae310357fb

Edit: p.s. probably one of the nicest frames I've seen this year - lugs, seat stay caps, brake bridge & dropouts - great colour scheme too. Lovely bike.


----------



## midlife (2 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A Luton based Falcon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324652281536?hash=item4b96c8aec0:g:bDcAAOSw4wxgtLCO
> 
> Same seller has some other nice bits for sale



Looks a bit like a Super Pro but it has a 531 sticker, Super Pro was made from cro-mo IIRC,


----------



## Chris S (2 Jun 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Carlton with a £8.90 starting bid. Located in Birmingham.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324651108588?hash=item4b96b6c8ec:g:xp0AAOSwU99gs9SR&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000
> 
> PS I've just noticed it's got a £20 buy-it-now price!
> ...


It's now been sold for £20. Somebody got an absolute bargain.


----------



## carpenter (2 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A Luton based Falcon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324652281536?hash=item4b96c8aec0:g:bDcAAOSw4wxgtLCO
> 
> Same seller has some other nice bits for sale



He's got some lovely frames


----------



## DCLane (5 Jun 2021)

Dawes Jaguar at £57 buy now in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Jaguar-mens-road-bike-/274823529470







I'd buy it but it'd just be to trade on and I've no space.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2021)

An MK Royal bargain 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/140560708139577/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## southcoast (11 Jun 2021)

A big Bird.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234041196885?hash=item367df14155:g:Un4AAOSw26lgu06j


----------



## midlife (11 Jun 2021)

Has some nice vintage kit on it


----------



## southcoast (12 Jun 2021)

midlife said:


> Has some nice vintage kit on it



Yes worth more than the opening bid price?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2021)

southcoast said:


> A big Bird.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234041196885?hash=item367df14155:g:Un4AAOSw26lgu06j


Shame but too far away


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Jun 2021)

southcoast said:


> A big Bird.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234041196885?hash=item367df14155:g:Un4AAOSw26lgu06j



Wring colour, we all know a big Bird has to be yellow

https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/m...version.png/revision/latest?cb=20120128201030


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2021)

Not necessarily; picking up this 'big bird' next weekend - although I accept the bar tape is yellow


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2021)

A Corby Viscount


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/519371085774523/


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2021)

63cm Colnago with NOS Campag parts, currently £500 in Holmfirth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194204047957


----------



## carpenter (17 Jun 2021)

reserve not met - interesting to see what it goes for (any ideas?)


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jun 2021)

carpenter said:


> reserve not met - interesting to see what it goes for (any ideas?)


depends how many tall people want one!

I saw one almost identical on the IoW last weekend.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2021)

A nice 531, 22 inch framed Peugeot Competition, in Tamworth.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154506536869?hash=item23f94ea7a5:g:4O8AAOSwGZxgw3Zs


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> A nice 531, 22 inch framed Peugeot Competition, in Tamworth.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154506536869?hash=item23f94ea7a5:g:4O8AAOSwGZxgw3Zs



I have seen better condition ones but they always fetch good money


----------



## nonowt (2 Jul 2021)

Scruffy 22" Evans mixte ending soon:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203508400668

22" Flying Gate but not a Jarvis, Baines or a Waller. I seem to remember reading somewhere that one of the Yorkshire builders built these...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144088943155

Rare 22" George Brooks peoject in Kenilworth: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402956939693

22" Harry Quinn in Liverpool:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265209274615


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2021)

nonowt said:


> Scruffy 22" Evans mixte ending soon:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203508400668
> 
> 22" Flying Gate but not a Jarvis, Baines or a Waller. I seem to remember reading somewhere that one of the Yorkshire builders built these...
> ...



Some nice bikes there indeed


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2021)

1975 Pete Matthews, 21.5" - £595 in Dewsbury, West Yorks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255035165485







Seller also has a 2004 Cannondale R3000 with Dura-Ace 7800 for £395 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255035107562

Since they're local I'm now wondering who they are


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

Ok it's not vintage but this Mercian in Bedford looks a good price for the more lofty members

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274853858648?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I think @Saluki asked me to keep an eye out for one


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ok it's not vintage but this Mercian in Bedford looks a good price for the more lofty members
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274853858648?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> I think @Saluki asked me to keep an eye out for one


I have passed the info on. Thank you.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Jul 2021)

Lovely 1957 Oscar Egg Randonneur in Rotherham - 58cm frame - currently at £50: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29427104...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely 1957 Oscar Egg Randonneur in Rotherham - 58cm frame - currently at £50: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294271046725?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=2f03be8da4c2430d885d0571a5b19aae&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&exe=98456&ext=232174&logid=nqt=AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgAAAAAEAgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEA**&nqc=AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgAAAAAEAgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEA**&mdbreftime=1626165043161&es=3&ec=1&osub=-1~1&crd=20210713013610&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,nqt=nqt,nqc=nqc,mdbreftime=mdbreftime,es=es,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,exe=exe,ext=ext,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid



1957 was a most excellent year.  People were encouraged to go to work on an Egg.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGr5y2tNoqM


----------



## carpenter (13 Jul 2021)

best year ever for me - fertilised egg and all that


----------



## Hover Fly (13 Jul 2021)

Maybe pushing the boundary of classic, but interesting
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313591475991?hash=item4903822f17:g:thYAAOSw7gpg4ba1


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Jul 2021)

Pearson 531 ST (looks to be a nice frame - previous framebuilders said to include Cliff Shrubb and Dave Yates), 58.5cm, some rust & scrapes, with Ultegra, Rolls etc. In Nottingham currently £20: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27486647...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Tebb1t (14 Jul 2021)

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0034/lot-956d79c6-a015-4e21-9712-ad6400e71484

A timed auction at McTears, it’s well worth a look.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

Tebb1t said:


> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0034/lot-956d79c6-a015-4e21-9712-ad6400e71484
> 
> A timed auction at McTears, it’s well worth a look.


Blimey


----------



## IanSmithCSE (15 Jul 2021)

Good morning,



DCLane said:


> 1975 Pete Matthews, 21.5" - £595 in Dewsbury, West Yorks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255035165485
> 
> View attachment 597073
> 
> ...



Didn't get any bids, but when looking at it I noticed a TI Raleigh in Red, Black and Yellow team colours went for £800
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ti-Ralei...cm-Campagnolo-Nuovo-Record-1985-/174823912639

It is unclear to me if the Raleigh was bought for use, a nostalgia moment or for resale but it seems to me that steel bike prices are now mostly back to precovid levels.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2021)

I'd agree with you @IanSmithCSE - they've definitely dropped in price recently. My guess is that the Covid-related demand is down.


----------



## midlife (15 Jul 2021)

Quite a high price for shot in seat stay and funny asymmetric rear chrome non SBDU non 753 jobby


----------



## nonowt (15 Jul 2021)

Agree re prices. 

20" Woodrup:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203519741677

Also 20" - Dave Quinn in Deeside:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234085472262

Tidy 22" Harry Middleton in Wigan:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124807446305

24" incognito Philbrook in Gillingham:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324712200350


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2021)

nonowt said:


> Agree re prices.



Thanks for those. The Woodrup looks bigger than 20". Me likey


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Thanks for those. The Woodrup looks bigger than 20". Me likey



I rather like the Middleton but Wigan of all places


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I rather like the Middleton but Wigan of all places



I'm probably up that way on 31st July (Pimbo circuit) if my son gets a place in the race that's on that day.

Not that it's in my watch list or anything


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jul 2021)

Tebb1t said:


> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0034/lot-956d79c6-a015-4e21-9712-ad6400e71484
> 
> A timed auction at McTears, it’s well worth a look.


There are quite a few Flying Scots in the following Lots too. I quite like this one (apart from the dodgy lug lining!)

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0034/lot-8f78188b-5798-4fb6-a4f1-ad6400e71488


----------



## Tebb1t (19 Jul 2021)

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0077/lot-f0917017-55d4-4071-ad07-ad670013de14

there’s a Holdsworth frame in there


----------



## Chris S (21 Jul 2021)

Anybody interested in a 1936 bike with linear pull brakes? 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/hovis-1936-vintage-cycle-bike-camper-/1410530714


----------



## midlife (21 Jul 2021)

1936,wonder why it doesn't have a head clip and other 30's features?


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2021)

Chris S said:


> Anybody interested in a 1936 bike with linear pull brakes?


V-brakes eh? Just shows - nothing new is invented these days ...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2021)

@DCLane 


View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/249934826688438/?media_id=2&ref=share_attachment


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2021)

Thanks @biggs682 - interested but I'm elsewhere for a week. It's also provisionally sold already, which doesn't surprise me.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2021)

A very very original Falcon in Nottingham 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/182833093318532/


----------



## midlife (26 Jul 2021)

Time warp . like most black diamonds it's not black lol. Falcon at that time outsourced frames for silver powder coating and sprayed a translucent finish over the silver. Looked nice in the sunshine.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> Time warp . like most black diamonds it's not black lol. Falcon at that time outsourced frames for silver powder coating and sprayed a translucent finish over the silver. Looked nice in the sunshine.


if it was an inch bigger i could be tempted


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> if it was an inch bigger i could be tempted


If it was nearer I'd be tempted!


----------



## southcoast (27 Jul 2021)

Great colour


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2021)

A 1980's, 531 framed, 56cm Holdsworth in West London. Needs a little TLC.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313617038269?hash=item4905083bbd:g:dgAAAOSwZApg8KUn


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

What's the general reaction to this

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3074925129455792/


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Aug 2021)

It's too big for him


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> It's too big for him


And at his age he ain't going to grow any more


----------



## midlife (1 Aug 2021)

Don't often see Zeus 2000 kit.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Aug 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Pretty good value Moulton APB if you're near Lancaster.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

A north east Viscount 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164872535196?hash=item26632b3c9c:g:jg4AAOSwgTRgo9Dg

A Blackpool treat 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284385724031?hash=item4236b5c67f:g:Iz0AAOSwB1hg~rqo&LH_ItemCondition=4


----------



## midlife (1 Aug 2021)

Columbus is ex Carlton employees frame I think. Oversize seat stay caps


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What's the general reaction to this
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3074925129455792/




It's getting cheaper


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Aug 2021)

Ridgeback Panorama 58cm in Cardiff currently £51 with 7 hours to go.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133830006947?

Edit: Sold at £295.


----------



## nonowt (2 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's getting cheaper


It's on ebay too as is this nicely restored Hobbs 1947 model:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1947-Hob...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2021)

nonowt said:


> It's on ebay too as is this nicely restored Hobbs 1947 model:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1947-Hob...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Do you have the link please


----------



## nonowt (2 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Do you have the link please


Yep, sorry: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Whilst I'm trawling my watch list... this 22"(?) Ribble in Warrington with a 653 frameset and 105 group looks like a bargain to me:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Retallick is a near one on me but this 22"ish number looks nice:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

49cm 1991Dave Quinn in Heswall:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-D...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

nonowt said:


> Yep, sorry: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> 
> Whilst I'm trawling my watch list... this 22"(?) Ribble in Warrington with a 653 frameset and 105 group looks like a bargain to me:
> ...



Thanks for the link 
Ribble is good for sure 
The Retallick is new on me as well but as you say looks good


----------



## RamoRuon (6 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Don't often see Zeus 2000 kit.



Prices are such these days that I wouldn't be surprised if you could buy the Hobbs, strip for the Zeus bits and make a sizeable dent into the purchase price.

Bought a 531 Zeus 2000 frame & forks a couple of years ago thinking (stupidly) that I could loyally restore it. My jaw nearly hit the floor when I saw some of the BIN prices on eBay  !

Suffice it to say I restomodded it with some modern 105 instead  . Maybe if my grandad wins the lottery  ...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Aug 2021)

Flat bar 23.5" Thorn 531 (designer select) in Winchester, currently £75: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20354945...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Flat bar 23.5" Thorn 531 (designer select) in Winchester, currently £75: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203549459310?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=f05057a303d64d0c9a062b26937bce17&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20210806013519&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


Shame about the seized seat post


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2021)

A very nice, if a bit on the pricey side, 1970's Dawes Galaxy. 58cm 531 frame. 
It looks like the wheels have been changed to700c.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255075993555?hash=item3b63b6c7d3:g:iw8AAOSwFL5hBrbR


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Aug 2021)

Lovely Raleigh Lenton Clubman, 22.5" frame - said to be from 1949 - currently £95 (no reserve) in Altrincham: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20355361...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> A very nice, if a bit on the pricey side, 1970's Dawes Galaxy. 58cm 531 frame.
> It looks like the wheels have been changed to700c.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255075993555?hash=item3b63b6c7d3:g:iw8AAOSwFL5hBrbR


I agree very nice . Not £500 + nice though.


----------



## Poacher (9 Aug 2021)

1950s Mercian Vigorelli Vincitore with wooden sprint rims, barely used tubs and what looks like a new Brooks Professional saddle.
Currently £4.20 - can't see it making less than about £500!
Rare Mercian vigorelli vincitore 1950 Bicycle | eBay


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Aug 2021)

Poacher said:


> 1950s Mercian Vigorelli Vincitore with wooden sprint rims, barely used tubs and what looks like a new Brooks Professional saddle.
> Currently £4.20 - can't see it making less than about £500!
> Rare Mercian vigorelli vincitore 1950 Bicycle | eBay


Bit weird, that one. It's slack-angled and the clearances are huge. More like a road/path frameset. Will probably look more normal on road 27" wheels.


----------



## Hover Fly (9 Aug 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Bit weird, that one. It's slack-angled and the clearances are huge. More like a road/path frameset. Will probably look more normal on road 27" wheels.


Pump pegs on a track bike are what struck me.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2021)

A good price just a bit further along the A45 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/178715730876448/


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Aug 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Bit weird, that one. It's slack-angled and the clearances are huge. More like a road/path frameset. Will probably look more normal on road 27" wheels.


I suspect it was used for time trials rather than track racing. If so I don't think it would have had those wheels fitted. The pump pegs give it away (I've never seen a bike on the track carrying a pump!)


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2021)

An MK based Carlton


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/312683383931958/


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2021)

Nice time warp Corsa. The nuts with the C on them are worth the selling price. Immichrome decals and what looks like a Campag Valentino or Huret Svelto mech puts it at the early 70's maybe. 

I see the front light is missing, the matching one to the rear fell off about every 20 yards lol


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Nice time warp Corsa. The nuts with the C on them are worth the selling price. Immichrome decals and what looks like a Campag Valentino or Huret Svelto mech puts it at the early 70's maybe.
> 
> I see the front light is missing, the matching one to the rear fell off about every 20 yards lol



I reckon that would clean up ok as well


----------



## Chris S (19 Aug 2021)

An almost complete Raleigh Superbe with a £35 starting bid. It's been sold by the Birmingham Bike Foundry which makes me wonder why they don't renovate it. Perhaps they think rod brakes aren't up to modern standards?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304111104892


----------



## Chris S (23 Aug 2021)

A kid's BMX bike needing Talc 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284420965401


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Aug 2021)

Chris S said:


> An almost complete Raleigh Superbe with a £35 starting bid. It's been sold by the Birmingham Bike Foundry which makes me wonder why they don't renovate it. Perhaps they think rod brakes aren't up to modern standards?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304111104892


If I was nearer I'd have that. That's possibly why I can't get into my garage...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2021)

531 framed (21") Raleigh Royal with Cyclone II derailleurs. Currently £33 in Derby: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234153928168?hash=item3684a965e8:g:~f8AAOSwsYdhI1UF

Seller also has another Royal for sale (25").


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2021)

Interesting 531 framed Coventry Eagle roadster- said to be from the 50s. Currently £30 in South Croydon: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133855624408


----------



## southcoast (24 Aug 2021)

A big bike with some quality kit. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224567246888?hash=item3449404028:g:WNQAAOSwdklhFMma


----------



## carpenter (24 Aug 2021)

What a difference a respray makes 

(only talking about the frame here - spot the difference )







currently on eBay :
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304028467760?hash=item46c9824230:g:xVAAAOSwA5tgu72D


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Aug 2021)

southcoast said:


> A big bike with some quality kit.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224567246888?hash=item3449404028:g:WNQAAOSwdklhFMma


Great bike.


----------



## Chris S (24 Aug 2021)

A Raleigh Record Sprint for £40. Located in Stourbridge.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/828339184535732


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Record Sprint for £40. Located in Stourbridge.
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/828339184535732



That's a gate of a bike


----------



## Chris S (25 Aug 2021)

A Bianchi in working order for £25. Located in Redditch.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-racer-bike/1413217614

I don't think the seller realizes what it is, he's got a British Eagle for sale at the same price!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racer-bike-with-spares/1413217436


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Aug 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Bianchi in working order for £25. Located in Redditch.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bianchi-racer-bike/1413217614
> 
> I don't think the seller realizes what it is, he's got a British Eagle for sale at the same price!
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racer-bike-with-spares/1413217436


I think you are right Chris, it's gone already!


----------



## RamoRuon (27 Aug 2021)

Chris S said:


> A kid's BMX bike needing Talc
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284420965401



Think I've got some leftover Cussons knockin' about somewhere that might do the trick  ...


----------



## Chris S (28 Aug 2021)

A Challenge camel-back with a £9.99 starting bid. Located in Kettering.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114958418694

Similar to a Raleigh Bomber but a fraction of the price.


----------



## mickle (30 Aug 2021)

Please someone in Mansfield buy this gem:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rocky-Mo...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

A Rugby find 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/527887918272359/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2021)

In Skipton, currently £0.01, a nice Argos: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294368770297?hash=item4489bef8f9:g:stgAAOSw-2NhLkl4

Same seller has a British Eagle Touristique, also at £0.01: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294368782288?hash=item4489bf27d0:g:6DEAAOSwcxFhLkz-


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2021)

mickle said:


> Please someone in Mansfield buy this gem:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rocky-Mo...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Lovely bike - can't believe nobody bid for it. Real mountain bike heritage.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2021)

Too far away for me


----------



## DCLane (1 Sep 2021)

3 bikes in Rotherham from the same seller:

Dawes Lightning - £70 start - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234161377326
Hugh Porter Veloce Tentura - £100 start - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234161369633
Unknown make with Campag components - £200 start - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234161391593


----------



## Hover Fly (1 Sep 2021)

Interesting frame for £50
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294340125264?hash=item448809e250:g:Nb4AAOSw8LBhJ4GF


----------



## mickle (8 Sep 2021)

mickle said:


> Please someone in Mansfield buy this gem:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rocky-Mo...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Since none of you lot got off your arses I bought it myself!


----------



## Venod (8 Sep 2021)

Facebook link


View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/650256192605239/?media_id=0&ref=share_attachment


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Sep 2021)

I got this notice to that link:

>>DuckDuckGo blocked this Facebook post
We blocked Facebook from tracking you when the page loaded. If you unblock this post, Facebook will know your activity

so I won't be going there, interesting as it might be.

Goodnight facefark.


----------



## Venod (8 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> so I won't be going there, interesting as it might be.



OK here is a pic for you.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Sep 2021)

Lovely Roberts 531 touring frame in Woking. Currently at £50.00: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33414031...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Chris S (10 Sep 2021)

This looks interesting and it's only £10. Located in Walsall.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3031730140484081


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2021)

Chris S said:


> This looks interesting and it's only £10. Located in Walsall.
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3031730140484081
> 
> ...



it may need that big loop on the cable at the back seen to though.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2021)

3 x R.E.W's for sale that have not travelled far , one is a woodrup built machine 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185029001052?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304142684472?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174914688004?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Sep 2021)

531 framed Raleigh Royal in Chipping Norton. Currently £10: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33414627...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2021)

An interesting Trike, converted from a 1970's Falcon.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334143354348?hash=item4dcc7ef5ec:g:S-cAAOSwD2ZhOhy7


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Sep 2021)

Nice 531ST framed Hardisty in Hexham. Veloce gears, XT canti brakes. New saddle & left crank required. Currently at £100: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26531909...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Paulus (19 Sep 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 531 framed Raleigh Royal in Chipping Norton. Currently £10: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334146277686?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=49054c63172f439699e743b1f3504c49&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20210913013515&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


Sold for £82. someone got a good bike for a song.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2021)

A Northampton BSA 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/896095427983810/


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A Northampton BSA
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/896095427983810/



Good value for £40... but why can't sellers spell Raleigh correctly? It's written on the bike! I see this so many times...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Good value for £40... but why can't sellers spell Raleigh correctly? It's written on the bike! I see this so many times...


Very good value indeed


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Good value for £40... but why can't sellers spell Raleigh correctly? It's written on the bike! I see this so many times...


Predictive text?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Predictive text?


Could be


----------



## Alex321 (21 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Predictive text?





biggs682 said:


> Could be



More likely *usually* just that people are aware of the "I before e except after c" rule and don't realise it often doesn't apply to names. But not in this case, obviously since they got that bit right, just added a spurious 'y'


----------



## matticus (21 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> More likely *usually* just that people are aware of the "I before e except after c" rule and don't realise it often doesn't apply to names. But not in this case, obviously since they got that bit right, just added a spurious 'y'


They may be physicists


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Sep 2021)

They do the same with 'Claude Butlers'


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2021)

Local offerings on Facebook

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/884890869122282/



View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/537980244106627/



View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1254862588266001/

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11500459...Swi8lhQf6r&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2021)

An OK-looking Carlton Corsa in Huddersfield for £28 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174954632580


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2021)

That's an awfully long seat post


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Sep 2021)

I wouldn't exactly describe this as a classic, but intriguing, an oddity.
Is this even legal?

Maybe in Yorkshire?

Ridgeback Comet Hybrid Bike with 52cc 2 stroke engine fitted, Leeds LS14.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224623570217

edited - inline pic added - I think it deserves one





.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That's an awfully long seat post


Seeing how much stem is exposed indicates that the frame is too small for the current owner. Makes me wonder why they didn't put the seat in before taking the photo.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I wouldn't exactly describe this as a classic, but intriguing, an oddity.
> Is this even legal?
> 
> Maybe in Yorkshire?
> ...


Bet it eats rear tyres



Kempstonian said:


> Seeing how much stem is exposed indicates that the frame is too small for the current owner. Makes me wonder why they didn't put the seat in before taking the photo.


Very true


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Bet it eats rear tyres


educate me biggs.
something to do with the drive?
or tyres melting in a petrol fireball?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> educate me biggs.
> something to do with the drive?
> or tyres melting in a petrol fireball?


Pretty sure it's friction drive ie rubbing against tyre to assist with drive .


----------



## Chris S (4 Oct 2021)

A Raleigh Grifter for £25. It could be worth restoring at that price. Located in Halesowen.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-grifter/1415662691


----------



## T4tomo (6 Oct 2021)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Grifter for £25. It could be worth restoring at that price. Located in Halesowen.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-grifter/1415662691


Not a Grifter. could be A Raleigh Chipper, smaller version of the chopper for younger kids. Either way its very very tatty


----------



## Dolorous Edd (6 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Not a Grifter. could be A Raleigh Chipper, smaller version of the chopper for younger kids. Either way its very very tatty



Could be a Raleigh Tomahawk. Had one as my first bike - loved it to bits. 

It's a later version I think with the rear of the saddle filled in to make wheelies harder.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

A Corby BSA Tandem


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/583019489576230/


----------



## Paulus (13 Oct 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Could make a nice project for the winter months.


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2021)

A 531-framed Dawes Galaxy for £120 start in Holmfirth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133904645952


----------



## Chris S (16 Oct 2021)

A small wheeled Raleigh (RSW?) for £20. Located in West Bromwich.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1035499673884979


----------



## ndraunds (17 Oct 2021)

Falcon Ladies Black Diamond.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2021)

The contents of Chris O-Connor Cycles in Grantham are up for auction on Tuesday 19th: https://www.batemans.com/catalogue/...the-contents-of-chris-o-connor-cycles-grantha

Items of note: a Peugeot Corse, a Jack O'Connor frameset (his father?), a Dawes Kingpin plus the entire stock of parts/wheels/bikes/tools/etc.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> The contents of Chris O-Connor Cycles in Grantham are up for auction on Tuesday 19th: https://www.batemans.com/catalogue/...the-contents-of-chris-o-connor-cycles-grantha
> 
> Items of note: a Peugeot Corse, a Jack O'Connor frameset (his father?), a Dawes Kingpin plus the entire stock of parts/wheels/bikes/tools/etc.


All got to be collected within 2 days of auction


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Oct 2021)

If it was closer I would have a bid at that *vintage Bradbury black painted metal floorstanding bike frame clamp / work stand *


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> The contents of Chris O-Connor Cycles in Grantham are up for auction on Tuesday 19th: https://www.batemans.com/catalogue/...the-contents-of-chris-o-connor-cycles-grantha
> 
> Items of note: a Peugeot Corse, a Jack O'Connor frameset (his father?), a Dawes Kingpin plus the entire stock of parts/wheels/bikes/tools/etc.


Lot 57 looks interesting.


----------



## midlife (17 Oct 2021)

This was linked to in Retrobike. Which lot is the Bradbury bike stand?


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> This was linked to in Retrobike. Which lot is the Bradbury bike stand?


Lot 110


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Oct 2021)

A 24" refurbished Hetchins Curly frame here:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174982283104?hash=item28bdc1bf60:g:UUwAAOSw-ANgxVHe

For some reason they have started the auction at an odd price, £23.80, but there is a reserve.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> This was linked to in Retrobike. Which lot is the Bradbury bike stand?


110


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2021)

531ST framed Raleigh Royal in Hull. Currently at £65: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165133366969?hash=item2672b736b9:g:22YAAOSwxSdhbAXE


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Oct 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> A 24" refurbished Hetchins Curly frame here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174982283104?hash=item28bdc1bf60:g:UUwAAOSw-ANgxVHe
> 
> For some reason they have started the auction at an odd price, £23.80, but there is a reserve.


Reserves are pointless and just put off bidders. Anyway, people often place increasing bids until the reserve is met, then cancel the last one as they now know the reserve and can snipe it. eBay does nothing about it.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Oct 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Reserves are pointless and just put off bidders. Anyway, people often place increasing bids until the reserve is met, then cancel the last one as they now know the reserve and can snipe it. eBay does nothing about it.


I agree. If there is a reserve price why not start the auction nearer to that price (or even AT that price)? Reserve prices are just aggravating.


----------



## carpenter (20 Oct 2021)

I hadn't thought of that - Thanks @rogerzilla


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

Shame about the drive side lower stay 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/228213812634069/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Oct 2021)

Carlton Super Course (with original paint) in Lancaster. Buy it now at £106: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22463350...9jXPGgmLsf%2B%2B1KFo|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Oct 2021)

55cm Koga Miyata Prologue frameset in Stockport. Currently at £25: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19446262...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 55cm Koga Miyata Prologue frameset in Stockport. Currently at £25: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194462624069?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=e20c4d20f6ba474b9e8cd2968072906b&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&exe=99323&ext=234176&osub=-1~1&crd=20211025013215&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,nqt=nqt,nqc=nqc,mdbreftime=mdbreftime,es=es,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,exe=exe,ext=ext,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


Very nice shame no carriage option


----------



## Tebb1t (26 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Very nice shame no carriage option


I have put a bid in, I don’t live too far from Stockport. So am going for it.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

Tebb1t said:


> I have put a bid in, I don’t live too far from Stockport. So am going for it.


Don't blame you at all


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

Two local Facebook finds 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1317579138684722/



View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/840174990013792/


----------



## feckless (29 Oct 2021)

Mid 70s Falcon with 21" 531 frame (maybe a Cote d'Azure or lower model San Remo) in great condition will be an absolute steal for someone. 

Alas not for me since I'm looking for a modernisation project and this bike is worth keeping original. That and it'll cost me £180 to ship!!!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133911441044?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2021)

@feckless - it's about 3 miles from me if you need it picking up


----------



## feckless (29 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> @feckless - it's about 3 miles from me if you need it picking up



Many thanks, but my issue is that I'm looking for a restomod, all I need is a half decent 21" 531 frame, preferably Falcon. 

The eBay bike is in lovely original condition with decent components. I'd only ruin it (and take to to the other side of the world).


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Oct 2021)

Two nice Triumph Traffic Master folders from the same seller. Currently at £40 (1977) and £50 (1976) in Bracknell:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255203075504?hash=item3b6b49e5b0:g:9S4AAOSwNvthfUq3

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255203079783?hash=item3b6b49f667:g:KxAAAOSwkPJhfUwV

p.s. seller also has a 531C framed Orbit road bike & aluminium Ridgeback hybrid.


----------



## Tebb1t (31 Oct 2021)

I won the Kyoga, so will update when I do something with it.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2021)

Tebb1t said:


> I won the Kyoga, so will update when I do something with it.


Well done


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2021)

Got £150 to spend in Yorkshire? Then you've options of:

A 1983 Bill Nickson - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144273496157

or

A 1948/49 renovated Holdsworth: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275011797050


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2021)

I can see that Holdsworth fetching a bit


----------



## Chris S (3 Nov 2021)

An Itera plastic bike with a £30 starting bid. Located in Worcestershire.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124985210550


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can see that Holdsworth fetching a bit


Yes, it's rather nice


----------



## IanSmithCSE (4 Nov 2021)

Good morning,


biggs682 said:


> I can see that Holdsworth fetching a bit


I love the rod front mech and the closely spaced chainrings but;

I would never buy it,
Its not a bike that people would pay a lot for based on its spec,
It has been renovated so it is not in original condition, new paint, 1970s rear mech, new saddle etc.
It doesn't have an obvious resale value for a trader to buy and immediately resell. although I have seen a few ebay dealers who simply put things up for £999 or £1,999 that I would value at a few hundred quid and just wait.
So I reckon that it will go for 1 or 2 bids and under £200, there I have just made a fool of myself in public.


(Edit 6 Nov 06:06 - Prediction not going too well, up to £287 but only 2 bidders.)
(Edit 9 Nov 07:05 - up to £510)
(Edit 10 Nov 07:06 - Went for £510)

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2021)

@IanSmithCSE I understand your comments and in some respects I agree with you. 
But Holdsworth's have a good following especially the older ones and a lot of the hard work has been done on this one and it looks in a rideable condition


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2021)

A good price for a Pashley Tandem in Northampton.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/305062154531335/


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I love the rod front mech and the closely spaced chainrings but;
> 
> ...


Up to £320 At the moment.


----------



## davidphilips (8 Nov 2021)

Not a vintage bike but if no one else bids on it any one in Eastleigh could pick up a great project, These Genesis bikes are great have 2 of the 931 versions and know i was was close i would call round with cash to see if seller would part with it.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313743456965?hash=item490c913ac5:g:d84AAOSwygNhfq8C


----------



## IanSmithCSE (9 Nov 2021)

1986 Virtually unused Raleigh Sirocco 501 main tubes road bike at £250 Buy It Now St.Albans,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144219469147?hash=item219426755b:g:WPsAAOSwGZ5hUJAw

Not a classic by any means but one of the many well specified bikes that Raleigh made for "normalish" people.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> 1986 Virtually unused Raleigh Sirocco 501 main tubes road bike at £250 Buy It Now St.Albans,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144219469147?hash=item219426755b:g:WPsAAOSwGZ5hUJAw
> 
> Not a classic by any means but one of the many well specified bikes that Raleigh made for "normalish" people.


Agree re not being classics but the colour scheme is fabulous and that one looks nice


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Nov 2021)

531ST framed FW Evans touring bike in excellent condition, with Suntour gearing, chainset, pedals, headset etc. Needs new tyres, starting at £99 in Chippenham: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30421782...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 531ST framed FW Evans touring bike in excellent condition, with Suntour gearing, chainset, pedals, headset etc. Needs new tyres, starting at £99 in Chippenham:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304217823224?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=95dcf42fb1b24c1ba3d2ea508892d6ce&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&exe=99323&ext=234176&osub=-1~1&crd=20211109012936&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,nqt=nqt,nqc=nqc,mdbreftime=mdbreftime,es=es,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,exe=exe,ext=ext,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


Don't tell @Illaveago


----------



## T4tomo (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Agree re not being classics but the colour scheme is fabulous and that one looks nice


Dangerously close to home for me too 

I defo don't need another bike though.....


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Don't tell @Illaveago


Not my colour !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Not my colour !


And you are using that as an excuse


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can see that Holdsworth fetching a bit


Now at £510. Ends today.


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 531ST framed FW Evans touring bike in excellent condition, with Suntour gearing, chainset, pedals, headset etc. Needs new tyres, starting at £99 in Chippenham:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304217823224?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=95dcf42fb1b24c1ba3d2ea508892d6ce&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&exe=99323&ext=234176&osub=-1~1&crd=20211109012936&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,nqt=nqt,nqc=nqc,mdbreftime=mdbreftime,es=es,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,exe=exe,ext=ext,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


A little too small for me unfortunately.


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Dangerously close to home for me too
> 
> I defo don't need another bike though.....


Same here,


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Dangerously close to home for me too
> 
> I defo don't need another bike though.....


And not too far away from me either


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Nov 2021)

Beautiful SLX frameset (58cm) built by Dave Yates/ M. Steel Cycles, with Record components and handbuilt wheels by Harry Rowland. One of the nicest road bikes I've seen in a while. Currently £250 in Haslemere: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19449426...a=1&pg=2334524&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Nov 2021)

Youngs of Lewisham (531 framed) single speed with a Campagnolo headset and chromed fork. In London, currently at £50:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19449218...i4hwtyGQ%3D%3D|clp:2334524|tkp:Bk9SR8S2ouWhXw


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Beautiful SLX frameset (58cm) built by Dave Yates/ M. Steel Cycles, with Record components and handbuilt wheels by Harry Rowland. One of the nicest road bikes I've seen in a while. Currently £250 in Haslemere: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194494262843?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=c4ac526b4620469f9b379fa68373ac09&pid=100667&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=324746371904&itm=194494262843&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2334524&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


Very nice indeed


----------



## Chris S (11 Nov 2021)

A couple of Raleigh shoppers, £40 (each?) in Birmingham.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1249407982165854


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Nov 2021)

531 framed Raleigh Royal in Chipping Norton - currently £25: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334221712868?hash=item4dd12a9de4:g:okIAAOSwteNhlBd~


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

One for @woodbutchmaster 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38451347...d=link&campid=5338793676&toolid=20001&mkevt=1


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> One for @woodbutchmaster
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38451347...d=link&campid=5338793676&toolid=20001&mkevt=1


It's now on my watch list, l have no idea of its possible worth though


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Nov 2021)

Or what sort of seat post clamp it needs ??


woodbutchmaster said:


> It's now on my watch list, l have no idea of its possible worth though


It is also on picclick Fr https://picclick.fr/NOS-Kit-Cadre-Peugeot-Team-Line-1500-Carbon-384492258775.html


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Nov 2021)

Now see what you have unleashed Mr B.  I just found this complete bike for €250





It is a bit too big for me though


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Now see what you have unleashed Mr B.  I just found this complete bike for €250
> View attachment 618880
> 
> It is a bit too big for me though


Ooh very good value and a nice size



woodbutchmaster said:


> Or what sort of seat post clamp it needs ??
> 
> It is also on picclick Fr https://picclick.fr/NOS-Kit-Cadre-Peugeot-Team-Line-1500-Carbon-384492258775.html


 It won't be anything too special looks like a bolt with a flat on it ??


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ooh very good value and a nice size
> 
> 
> It won't be anything too special looks like a bolt with a flat on it ??


Well l am certainly going to keep tabs on the frame , several days left on Ebay Fr.


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2021)

A nice-looking Raleigh Transit for £10 start in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224709622304


----------



## wafter (27 Nov 2021)

Dawes Galaxy, £125, Salisbury Facebook - not an afficianado of these, but it appears to be around a 22" ish frame, late '80s from the spec and looks very nice for the money


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Nov 2021)

Anyone looking for a nice TVT. this looks to be in good order and a fair price.
https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1886315242.htm


----------



## DCLane (28 Nov 2021)

@woodbutchmaster - it looks very nice. Two problems:

1. It's in Lyon, France and I'm in the UK.
2. My French is worse than abysmal.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> @woodbutchmaster - it looks very nice. Two problems:
> 
> 1. It's in Lyon, France and I'm in the UK.
> 2. My French is worse than abysmal.


I would offer to acquire it on your behalf but shipping and bloody various duty/tax issues, make getting stuff into the UK a total nightmare . I've had some not so funny arguments with French postoffice officials regarding that


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Well l am certainly going to keep tabs on the frame , several days left on Ebay Fr.


Went for best part of €200 inc. postage ...far too much considering l could buy this complete bike for €150 that is if the seller gets round to answering my few questions  https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2066285652.htm


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2021)

Anyone fancy a new Peugeot ? 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> @woodbutchmaster - it looks very nice. Two problems:
> 
> 1. It's in Lyon, France and I'm in the UK.
> 2. My French is worse than abysmal.



3. Collection only


----------



## DCLane (4 Dec 2021)

A 531-framed Nigel Dean tourer in Bath, for £149 start and in the wrong category: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175045616567


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> A 531-framed Nigel Dean tourer in Bath, for £149 start and in the wrong category: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175045616567
> 
> View attachment 620561


Another one for @Illaveago


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another one for @Illaveago


Thanks but I've got plenty to play with at the moment.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Dec 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> 3. Collection only


And Lyon is getting on for 500km , N east of me


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2021)

Don't know if it's classic/vintage enough for you folks, but:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1652203105...5220310561&mkevt=1&mkcid=1&ufes_redirect=true

Collect - Farnham - looks in good nick from what I can see of the photos.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Dec 2021)

Small Dolan Track bike in Leeds, looks decent for £100 on Facebook, Yorkshire Cycling sales;


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2021)

@Spiderweb - at that price it won't be on sale for long even for a track bike. It's a specific market and I know the seller - the bike's definitely been looked after. The rider is part of my son's old club.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Dec 2021)

I think he's made a mistake because it's marked as $100 under the photo.


----------



## wafter (11 Dec 2021)

Denton / Mercian 22" 531 road bike, Warrington, Farcebook muppetplace, £95

Looks like a nice bike on the face of it


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

wafter said:


> Denton / Mercian 22" 531 road bike, Warrington, Farcebook muppetplace, £95
> 
> Looks like a nice bike on the face of it


Bargain just too far for me


----------



## wafter (12 Dec 2021)

Steve Thornhill 21" 531c road bike, Northwich, £150, FBMP - looks really nice, and 8sp with STIs too so good functionality / scope for easy upgrade to a more modern groupset (not sure if it was originally 8sp or if the frame's been modded, so treat with appropriate caution).

Pug road bike (21/22"?), Cheddar, £60 FBMP - looks nice for what it is; unsure of frame spec but has 105 fitted (at least partially) so would expect it to be half-decent.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

wafter said:


> Denton / Mercian 22" 531 road bike, Warrington, Farcebook muppetplace, £95
> 
> Looks like a nice bike on the face of it


Already gone.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2021)

Nice Oxford G.O.D Raleigh here 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bike-for-sale-531c-21-/1421639129


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nice Oxford G.O.D Raleigh here
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/bike-for-sale-531c-21-/1421639129


That seems like a bit of a bargain for someone !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> That seems like a bit of a bargain for someone !


It's a fair price just a bit too far away


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's a fair price just a bit too far away


It says " Can deliver for Christmas if you wish. "


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> It says " Can deliver for Christmas if you wish. "


I did notice that as well


----------



## Chris S (16 Dec 2021)

A Raleigh Pursuit and a Dawes Ultra for spares or repair. Located in Solihull, £20 the pair.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275066762770


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2021)

A local to me ie Northamptonshire bike that would make an ideal candidate for a pootling around on bike. 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/632224247816117/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## Chris S (17 Dec 2021)

A Moulton in South Birmingham for £55.

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/274554174721516


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A local to me ie Northamptonshire bike that would make an ideal candidate for a pootling around on bike.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/632224247816117/?ref=facebook_story_share




And cheaper on e bay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27506242...g:qGAAAOSwdzthtPh~&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Dec 2021)

A 2020 model electric Brompton here in Bedford for £1999.


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/192731056216398/?ref=category_feed&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Dec 2021)

A "never used in good condition" Eddy Merckx for £120 in Luton, although I think it must have sold by now as it was listed 19 weeks ago. (No harm in checking though!)


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/370106271220157/?ref=category_feed&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post


----------



## midlife (17 Dec 2021)

The pink seat tube decal should be on the bottom part of the seat tube iirc so may not be the Falcon it purports to be?


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> A "never used in good condition" Eddy Merckx for £120 in Luton, although I think it must have sold by now as it was listed 19 weeks ago. (No harm in checking though!)
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/370106271220157/?ref=category_feed&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post




That's appeared before. And it's not an Eddy Merckx, whatever it _might_ be as the decals are wrong - @midlife 's correct here.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

Looks fairly run of the mill but nice and clean


----------



## IanSmithCSE (18 Dec 2021)

Good morning,

Are you sure, logo wise, as a quick internet search comes up with this and there were a lot of Falcon Eddy Merckxs ?


View: https://www.reddit.com/r/whichbike/comments/ho2nyn/a_rare_barn_find_eddy_merckx_would_anyone_have/


Although lights and Schwalbe Marathons seem odd for an unridden bike.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Are you sure, logo wise, as a quick internet search comes up with this and there were a lot of Falcon Eddy Merckxs ?
> 
> ...



As does a 'barn find' without a speck of dirt on it! Must be from the cleanest barn in the country.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2021)

i Rather like this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/31378822...g:QmoAAOSwKdRhnTPP&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> i Rather like this
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313788228746?hash=item490f3c648a:g:QmoAAOSwKdRhnTPP&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


looks in surprisingly good shape for its age !


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> looks in surprisingly good shape for its age !


+1 
Beautiful frame & paint.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2021)

Nice but pricey.

View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1537983073241879/?sale_post_id=1537983073241879&sfnsn=scwspmo&ref=share


----------



## wafter (21 Dec 2021)

Various from the regular trawl of FB marketplace:

- Unbranded "vintage" (late '80s / early '90s?) steel road bike, Rossendale, £15

- Lovely looking Dawes Galaxy, Bournemouth, £140 (I'd probably be all over this were it closer)

- Late model Raleigh Royal, Ashford, £80 - needs work on the gears apparently but would make an excelleny pub / shopping hack IMO.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Dec 2021)

Lovely 56cm Bernard Carre frameset, Campagnolo dropouts with mudguard eyes, typical BC seatstay topeyes. Seller states 2.6kg weight/ lightweight 531 tubing. 
Currently £50 in Bideford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294651408151?hash=item449a97af17:g:KksAAOSwdbVhlSuX


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2021)

wafter said:


> Various from the regular trawl of FB marketplace
> - Lovely looking Dawes Galaxy, Bournemouth, £140 (I'd probably be all over this were it closer)



Are you sure that's actually a Galaxy ? Either way looks good value.


----------



## wafter (21 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Are you sure that's actually a Galaxy ? Either way looks good value.


I'm not as I'm not too familiar with them and just took it at face value. What makes you suspect that it's not?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2021)

wafter said:


> I'm not as I'm not too familiar with them and just took it at face value. What makes you suspect that it's not?


Always suspicious when something has been re painted as it could be anything and Dawes frame numbering won't help .


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2021)

A 22.5 Carlton clubman, converted to fixed.
Maybe a little pricey, but the 531 frame looks good. Based in Chingford.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2021)

I don't know whether to stick it in the 'how much' thread, but as it's 99p at the moment it's on here. Needs new forks not "potentially" and a front wheel: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294659791388







I've thrown in a cheeky bid and might use some of the parts or find some forks.


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Dec 2021)

Brick Lane bikes look like they have some nice steel bikes in.
https://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk/city-road-bikes#/pageSize=32&orderBy=10&pageNumber=1


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2021)

Cheap Ridgeback in Wrexham

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:a6214cbf-3d45-4d96-a946-63da62e1408e


----------



## wafter (31 Dec 2021)

Orbit America 531 road bike with 2x7sp 105 throughout, £160, Birmingham, FB marketplace. Has been on for a while, suprised it's not gone tbh as it looks like a nice vintage bike (tbh one more gear / conventional axle spacing and I'd probably have had it myself)..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jan 2022)

531 framed 80s Claud Butler in Dewsbury, currently at £60: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16525765...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 531 framed 80s Claud Butler in Dewsbury, currently at £60: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165257658979?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=5f66621d319b431b961911bd421c675e&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20211231012935&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid



Thanks, that's mine which is for sale  . Someone put a bid in before I could add more photos.


----------



## Chris S (3 Jan 2022)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Pursuit and a Dawes Ultra for spares or repair. Located in Solihull, £20 the pair.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275066762770



Somebody bought the pair for £8.50. They're now selling the Raleigh by itself for £20 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133982011594


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

Gut feeling is that this is not an MKM but local to me 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970s-MK...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday night finds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16526452...EwAAOSwSBVhK193&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000|10

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17501788...7QAAOSwiEVhjQVj&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000|10

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16527427...noAAOSwZ79hkgrh&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000|10


----------



## IanSmithCSE (10 Jan 2022)

Good evening

Only an hour left!

531 Holdsworth in need of some TLC but at £51 at the moment

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115165038145?hash=item1ad05f0641:g:-QMAAOSwXHthz2Ta

Horsham.

Edit - Went for £179 despite needing a fairly urgent respray as the rust is getting serious and needing a lot of parts

Bye

Ian


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sunday night finds
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165264527857?hash=item267a8891f1:g:iEwAAOSwSBVhK193&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000|10
> 
> ...



I picked up the Elswick today.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2022)

Mark Grant said:


> I picked up the Elswick today.


I liked the look of it just too far away
Enjoy it


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I liked the look of it just too far away
> Enjoy it


Came with some nice spares and half a steam engine!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2022)

Mark Grant said:


> Came with some nice spares and half a steam engine!


So what are your plans for it ?


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So what are your plans for it ?


Clean it up and ride it!
First bike I've had with Campag.
I'll sell the half built steam engine, that should repay a chunk of the purchase price.
In the spares are some Benelux bits, rear mech, cassette and front shifter, (the hand operated between your ankles kind) also a chainset and some pedals.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Mark Grant said:


> Clean it up and ride it!
> First bike I've had with Campag.
> I'll sell the half built steam engine, that should repay a chunk of the purchase price.
> In the spares are some Benelux bits, rear mech, cassette and front shifter, (the hand operated between your ankles kind) also a chainset and some pedals.


Those spares could be worth a bit .
Keep us posted how you get on with the bike


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jan 2022)

Columbus framed Harry Hall with Campagnolo, Mavic etc. Currently £102 in Altrincham: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16527138...Y6Tqx8CgLE4iA%3D%3D|ampid:PLX_CLK|clp:2563228


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Another nice Elswick

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15474401...Sw1~BhtKZG&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jan 2022)

Here's a vintage BSA Javelin in Beckenham. Currently has no bids and starts at £49 with just under three days to go. Only a 19.5" frame though.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373856267836?hash=item570b91ee3c:g:X9IAAOSwr1Vh2At9

Another BSA - a barn find. Currently at £20. No bids yet. Seller says 'will brake' [sic]

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185246684216?hash=item2b21901438:g:6wwAAOSwQxhhqlVc

Looks to me like it will 'brake' very easily! lol


----------



## Poacher (12 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Another BSA - a barn find. Currently at £20. No bids yet. Seller says 'will brake' [sic]
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185246684216?hash=item2b21901438:g:6wwAAOSwQxhhqlVc
> 
> Looks to me like it will 'brake' very easily! lol


Seller also says "can post if the buyer organises a Korea". North or South isn't specified.


----------



## Poacher (12 Jan 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Columbus framed Harry Hall with Campagnolo, Mavic etc. Currently £102 in Altrincham: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165271386729?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20210609151224&meid=44ba1a0ee03947f09f2e2bb9bcd8cf60&pid=101112&rk=5&rkt=19&sd=353852271416&itm=165271386729&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2563228&algv=SimplAMLv9PairwiseWebMskuAspectsV1&_trksid=p2563228.c101112.m1982&amdata=cksum:16527138672944ba1a0ee03947f09f2e2bb9bcd8cf60|enc:AQAGAAACEFFDpgjILqMBZVKStEZ%2BI56Ik6WE5zfcZcfJ3B%2FGP5HAVXY5eApByU154WYx11NCdEc38ZdnnHjygXv0HtOIa59R4fhgKhW356tT%2B53ZC5tjNudeV84v%2BOVs8D8hnBGSOxKEOvx2zs%2BSXkxkBKZA8w6oZaRkSUFk%2FA29bJeGIwmOdZcndpzoBz3sD5%2BXTQahYWgSuY4rSar9JHskxehMsbuCMhXzRCXTWiEEYOsFXmKvbnQ%2BHmTYnw7%2B27n3aJkT8zEHVyLKKFTpVpX2j6Jm9EdEdAwThm9cjqJDWRM%2BLiNHHaVhyBXGtCZU1xQHygxOudTkGFC8cXN77LtXDu6MHqnHsYbUczfYoJj4tHNP1lPdqglfY1PAP%2BYbNs5S0s8sRT0dVMW1D0ZreVzDeUUjqTZuDsdJvqzSySThynlGVz9U%2FlaknGHGOmlkMiTIDPiUpEpOGhn1W%2FaOkqpoo0ePQiNb4R9pQEbP84%2FvmX3qd98Usk6%2BbD%2FQ3PQ4xuQhQ8dchrfRF7iqHlh8hJmwq7nHP6tm3aRcWMbEBEDE5tbXu0Dz6PanezjYBDHmzXiCCPN6gwmb3NrKLr3VM%2BHmpjhzOxsBwVxd43%2Fj0SFUx%2B69ofmwHYOMtpoR1kKH3kBE8zDPFHPAShV%2BG6VcS6eM8NssdkgOvXai%2B8WHs104da5IVBOi8CKYfNd3JY6Tqx8CgLE4iA%3D%3D|ampid:PLX_CLK|clp:2563228


Same seller also has a flashy chrome fixie with what looks like decent components, currently at £55.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165275540361?hash=item267b309b89:g:Na0AAOSwKpph3AJT


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> Seller also says "can post if the buyer organises a Korea". North or South isn't specified.


Hahaha.... I missed that!


----------



## RamoRuon (14 Jan 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Columbus framed Harry Hall with Campagnolo, Mavic etc. Currently £102 in Altrincham: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165271386729?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20210609151224&meid=44ba1a0ee03947f09f2e2bb9bcd8cf60&pid=101112&rk=5&rkt=19&sd=353852271416&itm=165271386729&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2563228&algv=SimplAMLv9PairwiseWebMskuAspectsV1&_trksid=p2563228.c101112.m1982&amdata=cksum:16527138672944ba1a0ee03947f09f2e2bb9bcd8cf60|enc:AQAGAAACEFFDpgjILqMBZVKStEZ%2BI56Ik6WE5zfcZcfJ3B%2FGP5HAVXY5eApByU154WYx11NCdEc38ZdnnHjygXv0HtOIa59R4fhgKhW356tT%2B53ZC5tjNudeV84v%2BOVs8D8hnBGSOxKEOvx2zs%2BSXkxkBKZA8w6oZaRkSUFk%2FA29bJeGIwmOdZcndpzoBz3sD5%2BXTQahYWgSuY4rSar9JHskxehMsbuCMhXzRCXTWiEEYOsFXmKvbnQ%2BHmTYnw7%2B27n3aJkT8zEHVyLKKFTpVpX2j6Jm9EdEdAwThm9cjqJDWRM%2BLiNHHaVhyBXGtCZU1xQHygxOudTkGFC8cXN77LtXDu6MHqnHsYbUczfYoJj4tHNP1lPdqglfY1PAP%2BYbNs5S0s8sRT0dVMW1D0ZreVzDeUUjqTZuDsdJvqzSySThynlGVz9U%2FlaknGHGOmlkMiTIDPiUpEpOGhn1W%2FaOkqpoo0ePQiNb4R9pQEbP84%2FvmX3qd98Usk6%2BbD%2FQ3PQ4xuQhQ8dchrfRF7iqHlh8hJmwq7nHP6tm3aRcWMbEBEDE5tbXu0Dz6PanezjYBDHmzXiCCPN6gwmb3NrKLr3VM%2BHmpjhzOxsBwVxd43%2Fj0SFUx%2B69ofmwHYOMtpoR1kKH3kBE8zDPFHPAShV%2BG6VcS6eM8NssdkgOvXai%2B8WHs104da5IVBOi8CKYfNd3JY6Tqx8CgLE4iA%3D%3D|ampid:PLX_CLK|clp:2563228


Aye, spotted that.

Been looking for a HH to add to the collection, if nothing else just to say I have a Manc steed in the stable. Had I not just bought a Surly Straggler, I'd've had a pop at the HH.

Lovely bike, but will be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jan 2022)

Lovely Koga Miyata Pro Racer - one of Miyata's top frames of the time. A lot of Dura Ace, Mavic, Cinelli etc. 
Currently £150 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265504065625?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=15556305d515452fa1bdfd51bfecf345&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20220117012935&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265504065625?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=15556305d515452fa1bdfd51bfecf345&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20220117012935&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


Too small and far away for me


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Jan 2022)

531 framed Orbit Harrier, refinished by Bob Jackson, with a mix of Ultegra, XT, etc. Currently £0.06 in Sutton-in-Craven: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29473611...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Poacher (20 Jan 2022)

Raleigh roadster in Nottingham auction this Saturday morning. Looks to be in good order.
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-22nd-january-2022-lot-356/






Next lot after this is a Raleigh Medale.


----------



## Poacher (22 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> Raleigh roadster in Nottingham auction this Saturday morning. Looks to be in good order.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-22nd-january-2022-lot-356/
> View attachment 627399
> 
> ...


Wow! Hammer price £110, plus at least 24% fees. Anyone here?


----------



## Chris S (22 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> Wow! Hammer price £110, plus at least 24% fees. Anyone here?



That's a bit steep, nice ones *retail* for about £125. I think two people must have got into a bidding war.


----------



## grldtnr (22 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> Raleigh roadster in Nottingham auction this Saturday morning. Looks to be in good order.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-22nd-january-2022-lot-356/
> View attachment 627399
> 
> ...


Ohhhh ! Very nice , I 'd do it


----------



## Teamfixed (22 Jan 2022)

Claud Butler 531st majestic. Most likely 27inch wheels though.
£150 buy it now price. Being sold by what looks like a second hand shop located in Stalybridge.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

A Bedford - Ernie Clements Falcon

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/genuine-ernie-clemments-falcon-black-diamond-race-bike/1424196261


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jan 2022)

Teamfixed said:


> Stalybridge


Cycled past S'bridge last weekend
Is it a fair price?


----------



## Teamfixed (22 Jan 2022)

Who can say till you see it but it is less than usual I would say. Costs mount up quite quickly with these projects i.m.h.o. though!
I think it comes down to wanting or not.


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2022)

Teamfixed said:


> Claud Butler 531st majestic. Most likely 27inch wheels though.
> £150 buy it now price. Being sold by what looks like a second hand shop located in Stalybridge.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0



Quite a nice honest bike and the frame is really clean, it wouldn’t take much to lift to the next level, you would just need to dismantle it and sympathetically rebuild it. However it needs to be sub £100. They always cost more than you think to restore.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Jan 2022)

Rare & interesting 22" Univega road bike with quality triple-butted lugged steel frame (likely Miyata made), Suntour derailleurs, etc... In good original paint condition & an excellent reputation in the USA. Currently £150 in Warrington: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304321781003


----------



## Chris S (23 Jan 2022)

A rod-braked Raleigh for £50. Located near Dudley.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/346583404137951


----------



## Chris S (23 Jan 2022)

A Raleigh Weekender for £40. Located near Dudley.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/268482564868726


----------



## Chris S (23 Jan 2022)

Another rod-braked Raleigh in Dudley for £50.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/330287148941716


----------



## monkers (23 Jan 2022)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Weekender for £40. Located near Dudley.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/268482564868726


Hey I just bought one on ebay the other week. I paid a bit more than £40 for it though and Parcel Farce broke the rear doolallyer. Here's
mine.


----------



## Chris S (23 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Hey I just bought one on ebay the other week. I paid a bit more than £40 for it though and Parcel Farce broke the rear doolallyer. Here's
> mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 627915



Yours has a longer rear mudguard. I think they've put them on the wrong wheels on the other one.


----------



## monkers (23 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Hey I just bought one on ebay the other week. I paid a bit more than £40 for it though and Parcel Farce broke the rear doolallyer. Here's
> mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 627915



Thanks, yes, I think maybe that mudguard has been chopped due to damage. Mine still has the original stem shifters and safety brake levers. That picture is from the ebay advert. When I received it those tyres had been replaced with a brand new pair of para walls too.

I paid £100 including delivery for mine, which I thought was pretty fair given the condition. I haven't ridden it yet as I've yet to fix that doolallyer (malapropism intended).


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

Friday finds 

Manchester mystery https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23433030...AAOSw9idhtJ-j&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000

A Brighton Falcon https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30433154...AAOSwUjthycvC&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


----------



## midlife (28 Jan 2022)

Manchester mystery has really long lugs, Mercian used them along with long lugs to the bottom bracket. Not sure what it is though...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Manchester mystery has really long lugs, Mercian used them along with long lugs to the bottom bracket. Not sure what it is though...


It's intriguing


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

An Aldershot Falcon


View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1563783220661864/?sale_post_id=1563783220661864&sfnsn=scwspmo&ref=share


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's intriguing


(Having nothing much else to do) I've just been through all the decals on H. Loyd's site and I can't find anything resembling that head badge. Part of that appears to be a shield, half white and half red. Do they make bikes in Poland maybe?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> (Having nothing much else to do) I've just been through all the decals on H. Loyd's site and I can't find anything resembling that head badge. Part of that appears to be a shield, half white and half red. Do they make bikes in Poland maybe?


I guess so ? 
Seller says he doesn't know what make it is either


----------



## IanSmithCSE (29 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon,

A few years ago I bought some decals for a Ribble, they came with two of these.




These are not the correct head tube ones, at the time Ribble just used their name vertically without any images but these look better and I knew what I was getting and was happy.

More importantly the same image with different name and address is offered for a number of frame makers, so the red and white shield and black frame on a yellow background may be generic stickers added after a respray.

Edit 2/Feb - Major Nichols https://majornichols.co.uk/ is mentioned a few posts further down 




Bye

Ian

p.s. that Falcon looks like a bit of a bargain nowadays, especially considering the condition of the label on the chainset, although the Maxxis front tyre is a new name to me, checking on Wiggle they are at least a little bit special!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Feb 2022)

Raleigh Royal (531 main frame & half chromed fork), Suntour derailleurs, Brooks, ESGE etc, in good condition except for a small dent in the top tube. Currently £75 in Keighley: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40344276...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## DCBassman (1 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Raleigh Royal (531 main frame & half chromed fork), Suntour derailleurs, Brooks, ESGE etc, in good condition except for a small dent in the top tube. Currently £75 in Keighley: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/403442762084?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=898afc3bd0f44413bf590fbd3c705ac7&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20220201012958&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


He has the matching mixte "ladies" bike too.
Not a ladies bike, grrr...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Feb 2022)

Lovely Daccordi frameset in Columbus SLX. Paint & chrome probably need some attention. Currently £75 in Warrington: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393909330839?hash=item5bb6d36397:g:6g4AAOSwx7Fh-Zy-


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Feb 2022)

Interesting bike here: confused decals showing Major Nichols (considered to be one of the finest UK frame builders*) & a Steve Thornhill head badge. Looks to be a quality 531C frameset with Nervex lugs & nice details - rear brake bridge, rear derailleur cable braze-on. Campagnolo, Pelissier etc... Someone who knows more will be able to tell if it's a genuine Major Nichols.
Currently £66 in Birmingham: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203809546782?

* https://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/classic_builders/the-major-nichols-bicycle/

Seller also has Gios, Carlton, and Holdsworth bikes & an Imperial Petrel frameset.


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely Daccordi frameset in Columbus SLX. Paint & chrome probably need some attention. Currently £75 in Warrington: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393909330839?hash=item5bb6d36397:g:6g4AAOSwx7Fh-Zy-



Nice looking bike. The paint is in the state I like, not quite good enough to attract the collectors, so you can get a great bike at a great price.


----------



## Teamfixed (4 Feb 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58cm-Pea...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
What do people think of this? Look at the parts.... selling individually it's worth as much or more?
Or nice as it is with a bit of work.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2022)

Teamfixed said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58cm-Pea...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> What do people think of this? Look at the parts.... selling individually it's worth as much or more?
> Or nice as it is with a bit of work.



I was looking at the same advert last night and thought it was a fair price considering it's being sold by a trader who has been discussed on cycle chat previously


----------



## Chris S (5 Feb 2022)

An oil-fired bicycle lamp with a £5 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134015595521


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Feb 2022)

Chris S said:


> An oil-fired bicycle lamp with a £5 starting bid.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134015595521


Rubbish ad

doesn't state the weight


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2022)

An interesting 1950s frame here and another name to add to the London frame builders? It's a Palace Special, built by W J Hood of Hammersmith W6. The frame is in Blackburn now. Seller will post for £30.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134013878313?hash=item1f33d98029:g:wYYAAOSwMgFh5bJo


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> An interesting 1950s frame here and another name to add to the London frame builders? It's a Palace Special, built by W J Hood of Hammersmith W6. The frame is in Blackburn now. Seller will post for £30.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134013878313?hash=item1f33d98029:g:wYYAAOSwMgFh5bJo


Nice frame looking at the Reynolds badge I would think that it's a lot newer than frame so presumably re painted


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Feb 2022)

Chris S said:


> A Moulton in South Birmingham for £55.
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/274554174721516



The Midi is the worst of all F-frame Moultons. No front suspension, so the frame cracks, and 14" tyres are becoming impossible to source (all Moulton Minis have the tyre problem). It isn't worth a tenner!


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nice frame looking at the Reynolds badge I would think that it's a lot newer than frame so presumably re painted


Hmmmm... maybe but the Reynolds decal is in a quite protected place. It has quite a bit of wear but obviously not as much as the rest. H. Loyd Cycles don't have those decals, so a restoration would be difficult.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Hmmmm... maybe but the Reynolds decal is in a quite protected place. It has quite a bit of wear but obviously not as much as the rest. H. Loyd Cycles don't have those decals, so a restoration would be difficult.


Pretty sure there's enough of the decals to get something made if it restored


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Hmmmm... maybe but the Reynolds decal is in a quite protected place. It has quite a bit of wear but obviously not as much as the rest. H. Loyd Cycles don't have those decals, so a restoration would be difficult.


Did you try Cyclomondo ? they have more decals than my dogs have fleas


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Feb 2022)

Bianchi frameset in SLX: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32503489...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Feb 2022)

Raleigh Randonneur in 531ST: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154831815115?hash=item240cb201cb:g:oA0AAOSwTLtiAAe1


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Raleigh Randonneur in 531ST: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154831815115?hash=item240cb201cb:g:oA0AAOSwTLtiAAe1


That was on gumtree last week for £150 looks like someone is flipping it


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Did you try Cyclomondo ? they have more decals than my dogs have fleas


I had a look this morning but they don't have them either. I'll keep a note of that site though because it might be useful on another occasion.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That was on gumtree last week for £150 looks like someone is flipping it


Great buy for £150. Would go for a lot more on eBay if that rust were not so obvious.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Great buy for £150. Would go for a lot more on eBay if that rust were not so obvious.


I enquired about it but was too late


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Feb 2022)

Unusual & interesting lugged Bianchi randonneur: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18528023...9lGUin7jyGBMQ%3D%3D|ampid:PLX_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Feb 2022)

Galaxy (531 main triangle & fork) with Suntour gearing, ESGE, etc. £90 buy it now in Cambridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28464681...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Unusual & interesting lugged Bianchi randonneur: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185280233641?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=236703&meid=34c4454d966b45dd924cccb52ff9a9f8&pid=101195&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=284646810476&itm=185280233641&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv9PairwiseWebMskuAspectsV202110NoVariantSeedWithWeightedSampleMeHot&brand=Bianchi&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851&amdata=cksum:18528023364134c4454d966b45dd924cccb52ff9a9f8|enc:AQAGAAACQKn%2B%2BpGa7yvp22DtaBPOO9Xg2nn1Ei55WlLDCxyr%2FGNsgCrZsxpkjHp%2B%2FROgM3ptdxV6VTLPb9G85z3cdd9hifdJ6ExWY8y5RUdKidP7QMWtWgmMgEo2yZ0GrcMVozo592da3z7Oix0HzCO8gHO2SXasoB2FtY0u8%2Fw2Ls%2Fex8UawiOOzZjXk4%2FrrP64rsHS2Z%2BdtUdrAEORIU%2FvhMGfW%2FqvkN2CBrlVCfXc9Vd7SoOyfKu%2B73v6Z5Wx%2BInW6CG95h6K8dJaEkQJ1JyMyT7%2F94gb%2B47x%2FeH%2BuhQ7EjWIqVX8OJIPrC8YruxH0FlXT8ttKZyRGJumq39cnmQBNo%2BfiIm4KjgCui7lhIRxZhIMhHEvv7b6Eppd9ZtiV%2BE1SA6yU1qLh7Wgpy6brlY%2FcZjEFhvabk2Y30qNENlQ5AqrlsPrR%2FzO0YliHrB0UAPHO3CAPK616x8qG932xcdjoGwsmtF5cp%2FB8kO%2Fe4eblqPRuFiT5RmaZ2WexjtTTEGq12vZ0O9GhjPUPEXdZAD9pWkXWJIXRSQWRWMgevYYB1mkyCD3K%2FsshAoO6HZfENPeM2zpp1zAj1WPNrL7WGoQ7T7n6QoEsI4EujcjCA0oxS%2B66vLju74%2FJTteGcwnJl8FWRkdxzL9rzJ1ulPNSZxHSxtpLZpASqF2W%2Bv%2FhUPmaaCtzGn%2BpBgwtzbBUxhhr0gUo3mPY2YK1QXVcHXcAJ%2B6oZ7NNAJr8CWvlbMH4b5oJYB%2Fy584DLGHjQ3lY9lGUin7jyGBMQ%3D%3D|ampid:PLX_CLK|clp:2047675


Somebody got a nice bike for £160.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Galaxy (531 main triangle & fork) with Suntour gearing, ESGE, etc. £90 buy it now in Cambridge: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284646810476?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=b00070ccf45c496d94517d0065326cb6&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20220210012942&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


That's a good price indeed


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Feb 2022)

Nice 60s Mercier frameset with Nervex Professional lugset, Simplex dropouts, and original paint. Slight damage to rear brake bridge. 
Currently £25 in Shrewsbury: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255369551860?hash=item3b75361ff4:g:M2AAAOSw-Blh~T1d


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice 60s Mercier frameset with Nervex Professional lugset, Simplex dropouts, and original paint. Slight damage to rear brake bridge.
> Currently £25 in Shrewsbury: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255369551860?hash=item3b75361ff4:g:M2AAAOSw-Blh~T1d


Sold for £31. Does that frame number (67220 or 167220) indicate a 1967 machine?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185286635043?hash=item2b23f1ae23:g:dkEAAOSwiV1iAnsX

Powacycle Salisbury - like my first ebike

says battery doesn't charge - but they can be recelled - ebike-batteries did mine and it was great

pre 2016 tech - so 180W motor not 250W but you should get a throttle
2 assist setting - on and off - and you can't reach the switch
very easy to 'ghost pedal' and fool the motor to do all the work

however - still a risk - who knows what else works or not

but for £36 - cheap ebike - and I bet the battery could be fiddled to work with a bigger hub motor (i.e. 250W!!!!)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Feb 2022)

56cm Koga Miyata RoadFlyer (lifetime guarantee on quality Miyata-built lugged steel frame) bike, B17, etc. Needs a set of tyres. 
Buy it now for £95 in Liverpool: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25538307...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## IanSmithCSE (13 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon,

Have I gone mad and am seeing tubulars, or am I sane and seeing tubulars?

Even more surprising is that Decathlon are offering a tub for £15 and and Chain Reaction one for £19

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/700x2...kYEUjHn416VRFkgfQlhoCHeUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...UfE-7gqwWYqeT2IMonxoCfFAQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Bye

Ian


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2022)

@IanSmithCSE - they're both definitely tubulars and available. But both are also quite basic.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (13 Feb 2022)

Good evening,

I used to commute to school on tubs, Wolber Juniors at around £5 each in the later part of the 1970s, I was doing this as I had stripped down my 5 speed Raleigh to build up the Holdsworth 531 Special frame that I had bought into a complete bike, I had bought the sprints first and they made surprisingly little difference to Raleigh.

One of the teachers let me share the locked area that he used for his bike and seeing that Miyata RoadFlyer with tubs, mudguards and a nylon Simplex rear mech was a sort of blast from the past.

Seeing such cheap tubs on the market and in stock in so many places surprised me as around about 10 years ago I was contemplating going back to tubs for a nostalgia blast, but found that the market had moved on to £50 quid plus tubs and £500 sprints. So I lost interest, looking at SJS they have Mavic Open Pro rims for under £90 for a pair, so I may knock up some wheels and revive the idea.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (13 Feb 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I used to commute to school on tubs, Wolber Juniors at around £5 each in the later part of the 1970s, I was doing this as I had stripped down my 5 speed Raleigh to build up the Holdsworth 531 Special frame that I had bought into a complete bike, I had bought the sprints first and they made surprisingly little difference to Raleigh.
> 
> ...


If you are interested I have a pair of Mavic Open Sport 32h black rims. Brand new and unused. Looking for a new home.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (14 Feb 2022)

Good morning,

Sorry for a brief divert of the thread


Darius_Jedburgh said:


> If you are interested I have a pair of Mavic Open Sport 32h black rims. Brand new and unused. Looking for a new home.


Thanks for this.

At the moment I am in a contemplative mood, about a year ago I broke my 531 framed bike and in a hurry I bought a lightly used Norco Valance road/gravel bike, aluminium/CF forks, 2x8 Claris with gravel/touring tyres. I also have a Jamis Xenith Pro CF frame/forks and Ultegra Di2.

About 6 months ago I decided that I would question everything that I know about bikes and ride the Norco in the maker’s spec and see what conclusion I would come to at the end. What I was trying to do was get fully acclimatised to the Norco and have no rests from any issues by getting the Jamis out and going for a blast and _all is well again._ I did swap between the Norco and the Sora/DP12 wheels during this period.

The short answer was;

28mm “touring tyres” caused me to seriously lose interest in riding, faster tires restored it.
I could ride a 1x7 (50x 11-28, 32 too much cross, 11-28=42x24 so is quite low) for fun but a 1x8 would have been a much better choice,
Claris (2400) STI front shifting is worse than downtube shifting, only needed when I used the 11-25 cassette.
The Claris shifters feel just as well made as the Ultegra ones on the Jamis!
... and how much I missed the relatively small improvements the Jamis offered even though I don't need them.

Bye

Ian
Bikes
Norco - https://www.globalcyclingnetwork.com/ (makers old page, uk model had different tyres)
Jamis - https://road.cc/content/review/68753-jamis-xenith-pro (review)

Wheels
The wheel weights are wheels, tyres, tubes and cassette
Norco Own Branded - 700x28, Vittorria Randonneur, 8 speed 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32, 3.54kg
531 Sora/DP12 - 700x23 Halfords own brand, 8 speed 11-13-15-17-19-21-23-25, 3.61kg
Jamis Shimano RS10 – 700x23 Vittoria Rubino Pro, 10 Speed 11-12-13-14-15-17-19-21-23-25, 2.77kg


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

Saturday night finds 

Wolverhampton Dawes Project 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/363666178678315/

A pair of Cambridge Henry Burton's
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26554781...SwQJFh9Dgm&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26555753...Sw3oJh-oXa&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

A London Thorn

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:c79ca3dd-25d8-4e9f-bf36-e6f1ee19b144


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Feb 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11525811...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

Interesting?

Ridgeback Romany -collect.


----------



## mickle (20 Feb 2022)

I know the geezer who's selling this very low mileage carbon Look with Dura Ace www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Look-Carbon-465Road-Bike-/165337457830


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115258116004?_trksid=p11021.c100851.m5053&_trkparms=https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115258116004?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20170803121420&meid=5bc283fe9916476ebc95a2b6e1baf9d0&pid=100851&rk=4&rkt=4&b=1&sd=125158946579&itm=115258116004&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=11021&algv=DefaultOrganic&brand=Ridgeback&_trksid=p11021.c100851.m5053&mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m5053.l9430&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=497a4d7863ca42729dee0d73749c8777&bu=43087339733&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20220220081758&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
> 
> Interesting?
> 
> Ridgeback Romany -collect.


Very good price just a shade too small



mickle said:


> I know the geezer who's selling this very low mileage carbon Look with Dura Ace www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Look-Carbon-465Road-Bike-/165337457830 his pics don't do it justice.


What size is it ?


----------



## SydZ (20 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Very good price just a shade too small
> 
> 
> What size is it ?


Says 53cm in the listing details.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Feb 2022)

SydZ said:


> Says 53cm in the listing details.


You've combined queries on 2 bikes there.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2022)

SydZ said:


> Says 53cm in the listing details.


Must have missed that another one too small


----------



## SydZ (20 Feb 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> You've combined queries on 2 bikes there.


I simply hit reply to biggs' post. The preview I get on this stupid android tablet I was using is odd so easy to miss. I know why I prefer Apple :-)


----------



## IanSmithCSE (21 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon,

A Raleigh Pro Race Bicycle Reynolds 501 (Frodsham) £50 starting price, no bids and no message saying n Watches.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234419491390?hash=item36947d923e:g:UE4AAOSwstBh~DKH
Sure not a great find but a good sensible bike if there really is little interest

A couple of unused JF Wilson frames, 500 & 501 so definitely state of the ark, but they are new 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393936411295?hash=item5bb8709a9f:g:ynMAAOSwdfdh4a6B
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393936411184?hash=item5bb8709a30:g:vKsAAOSwntNh4ZKF
It almost looks like an estate sale as the seller seems to have quite a lot of JF Wilson items.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Venod (21 Feb 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> A couple of unused JF Wilson frames, 500 & 501 so definitely state of the ark, but they are new
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393936411295?hash=item5bb8709a9f:g:ynMAAOSwdfdh4a6B
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393936411184?hash=item5bb8709a30:g:vKsAAOSwntNh4ZKF
> It almost looks like an estate sale as the seller seems to have quite a lot of JF Wilson items.



The frames look nice, I looked at the other stuff for sale, how long did it take to list? most of its stuff I would just bin.


----------



## midlife (21 Feb 2022)

Lots of rare retro spares going, Andrew Hague did a lot of titanium nuts and bolts and stuff wonder what it is?


----------



## DCLane (21 Feb 2022)

Venod said:


> The frames look nice, I looked at the other stuff for sale, how did it take to list? most of its stuff I would just bin.


Most of the items are close to, or over, current retail prices and I can't see much of it selling. And yes, some of it I'd bin.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

South of the Thames

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1938502289667551/

And a Sunny Cleethorpes one

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/4837995879580971/

both out of my reach but nice


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> South of the Thames
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1938502289667551/
> 
> ...


The Revell is possibly Mercian-made, or even Dave Yates. Similar bike & Revell history thread here: https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36449.0

Looks to be a good bargain for a quality frameset & fine Cyclone derailleurs.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Feb 2022)

531 framed JF Wilson with a chromed fork. Small tourer - £120 buy it now: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154861813719?hash=item240e7bbfd7:g:Z5UAAOSwUBhiE6r1


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 531 framed JF Wilson with a chromed fork. Small tourer - £120 buy it now: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154861813719?hash=item240e7bbfd7:g:Z5UAAOSwUBhiE6r1


Needs to grow a bit


----------



## mickle (26 Feb 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125171491131?mkevt=1&mkcid=16&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## mickle (26 Feb 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125171521093?mkevt=1&mkcid=16&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Chris S (2 Mar 2022)

A Dawes Kingpin in Solihull for a tenner.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2733998600241106


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2022)

Thursday night finds

A Romsey Royal https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294843923990?hash=item44a6113e16:g:kt8AAOSwFrRiIPW0&LH_ItemCondition=4

A Peterborough Merlin https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175184862304?hash=item28c9d4dc60:g:bQkAAOSw6q1iGQRH


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Mar 2022)

531 (main triangle) framed Raleigh Granada, needs a front derailleur & bar tape. Currently £69 in Watford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19489697...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Mar 2022)

A nice retro Ribble in West Sussex. Has some nice bits bolted to a 21” (looks a bit bigger to me?) 531 frame, Shimano 105/600 mix and Mavic SUP wheels. Has a start price of £50 but beware the seat post is seized.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ribble-R...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## tribanjules (8 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> South of the Thames
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1938502289667551/
> 
> ...


Wow ! I bought similar in around 1980 as my first proper bike, great apart from the suicide brakes


----------



## Chris S (10 Mar 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/485119993091547

A rod-braked single-speed for £40. 'Crosby of Evesham' were probably the retailers not the manufacturers. What's left of the paint on the seat tube looks like Raleigh bronze green.


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2022)

This has been dropping in price in Leeds, now £35 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284693947566






Not sure it's worth much more though. 4130 tubing. I can't quite work out the wheel size.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Vintage Holdsworth

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Mar 2022)

Interesting Bianchi in Salisbury, currently £141.40 but with a reserve not met notice: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19489661...bh3iv3yi%2F5A%3D%3D|ampid:PLX_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Chris S (11 Mar 2022)

11 rare 90's GT bikes or frames. Not so rare then.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/177831/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=GT+90's+rare


----------



## FishFright (11 Mar 2022)

Chris S said:


> 11 rare 90's GT bikes or frames. Not so rare then.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/177831/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=GT+90's+rare



Low and mid level frames are everywhere for not a lot of money, we can't sell them at the bike recycling place I help out at.

Zaskars on the other end still go for decent money.


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2022)

FishFright said:


> Low and mid level frames are everywhere for not a lot of money, we can't sell them at the bike recycling place I help out at.



I like the old GT Timberline's, having had two. However, they _are_ more than a bit chunky.

In the event of a nuclear war I _do_ think three things will survive: cockroaches, old Saab's and GT Timberline's.


----------



## nonowt (11 Mar 2022)

This Roy Thame in Portsmouth will be lovely once the surface rust is off. Seller has some other interesting bits too:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/roy-tham...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2022)

nonowt said:


> This Roy Thame in Portsmouth will be lovely once the surface rust is off. Seller has some other interesting bits too:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/roy-tham...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0



Love the colour


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Mar 2022)

Don't know enough about Motobecane* racing bikes to tell what model this is - with it's classic orange paint. Seems to be the Nervex Professional lugset with a Wagner DP crown, half chromed forks & forged dropouts, all suggesting a quality frame. 

No tubing decal, though the 7th photo (above the downtube levers) shows a patch of paint - unfaded by the sun - that looks somewhat Reynolds decal shaped. Large flange hubs, rear derailleur is a Huret Allvit? Can't see the wheel decals enough to say Super Champion...

Currently £92.00 in Alnwick: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28469618...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

* I once saw an original Luis Ocana Motobecane BIC team bike - one of the most beautiful vintage road bikes I've seen.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Mar 2022)

531C framed Bob Jackson road bike currently £100 in Warrington. Sold with new Mavic cranks: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/37397532...75c4b408e09ecc8e4d9472c&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Mar 2022)

Koga Miyata Terralight flat bar touring bike- currently £0.99 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16538590...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Mar 2022)

A steel Olmo in Newcastle with Campagnolo, Modolo brakes etc- currently £129: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/37396844...8Sv7d2B%2BtpLWHvM1n|ampid:PLX_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Mar 2022)

Thought this Ian May single speed was worth £55 buy it now or best offer.
Definitely not 7 years old! May have been converted to single speed 7 years ago.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ian-May-...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2022)

A blue Corsair in Daventry.
Not sure what is happening in first picture
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/343320300769727/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Mar 2022)

Quality steel Koga Miyata mixte, currently £150 in Sonning Common: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23447629...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

Interesting 531C framed Van Tuyl bike, starting at £50 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18535132...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

Raleigh Wayfarer with spare SA hub. Buy it now at £50 in Weston-super-Mare: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27520613...ZB0%2BmVe%2Bub9DE%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2563228


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Mar 2022)

Nice Ellis-Briggs 531 in York: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265608011557?hash=item3dd7789f25:g:dmsAAOSw-W5h2a-1


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2022)

A pork pie Sun https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28471785...SwthpiOdZO&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


----------



## Poacher (25 Mar 2022)

This child's tricycle looks to have some age. In tomorrow's auction in Nottingham.
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...he-saturday-auctions-26th-march-2022-lot-372/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Mar 2022)

Beautiful & rare custom Cyfac (Columbus tubing), as new condition, Athena groupset, Record hubs on Ambrosio. A gorgeous road bike from a company that made TDF-winning frames.
In Bildeston, Suffolk: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134064803775?hash=item1f36e28fbf:g:LOEAAOSwMPhiH17g


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

Looks a bit rusty near to Northampton https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1027475311189434/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2022)

A large Raleigh Dynatec in Pontefract, currently £61 with no bids: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275236960179

Seems a cheap price for a titanium frame. Get some Pontefract cakes whilst you're there


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

Unknown make in Oakham https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23448851...AAOSw0nhiRXGv&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

Anyone feeling brave near Oxford

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194939143874?hash=item2d634746c2:g:ni8AAOSwXhFiPxX6&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000

Nice old Raleigh with some great bars

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363778716739?hash=item54b2e6b443:g:doMAAOSwjyNiPf2T&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000

A small Look in Epsom that has been attacked by a Pigeon with a welding torch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265618330780?hash=item3dd816149c:g:2V4AAOSwKutiQeb0&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000

A Kent based Ken James with some dubious bits

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265623481347?hash=item3dd864ac03:g:CmUAAOSwiGViRiEt&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000

A pair of Pearson's in Knutsford @DCLane

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255461510015?hash=item3b7ab14b7f:g:vdUAAOSwmf9iQ0hN&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255461504143?hash=item3b7ab1348f:g:WLMAAOSwf8xiQ0dL&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000

And an Oldham Norman very nice

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234485983320?hash=item3698742858:g:t-AAAOSw~QNiQtrn&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|700

A bundle here in Ammanford with an Orbit in 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19471103...AAOSwZe5h1yLg&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


----------



## RamoRuon (2 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Anyone feeling brave near Oxford
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194939143874?hash=item2d634746c2:g:ni8AAOSwXhFiPxX6&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that bundle at the end is a seller looking to do a deal outside of eBay. Says they spent £30/bike (£260, roughly), looking for 'sensible' offers.

Bit naughty of them, really.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Anyone feeling brave near Oxford
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194939143874?hash=item2d634746c2:g:ni8AAOSwXhFiPxX6&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000
> 
> ...


That Holdsworth sold for £45.56.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> That Holdsworth sold for £45.56.


Shame it had a stuck seat post


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Apr 2022)

Lovely Mercian (531C) with Campagnolo triple, Brooks, etc. Currently £170 in Macclesfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16541147...rentrq:02ec46321800ab9667b19555fffe80ca|iid:1


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely Mercian (531C) with Campagnolo triple, Brooks, etc. Currently £170 in Macclesfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165411476896?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=3a822aae1e104be3bc50c9939f305fbe&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=185351329282&itm=165411476896&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Mercian&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:4104d69c-b644-11ec-85b4-52efc76b838a|parentrq:02ec46321800ab9667b19555fffe80ca|iid:1


Yes it was and somebody else thought so too. It went for £502.73 !


----------



## midlife (9 Apr 2022)

Bit after my time but was it a King of Mercia?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes it was and somebody else thought so too. It went for £502.73 !


Weirdly large jump in the bidding just at the end - £290 then next bid £501!!!


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

This Claud Butler Olympic track frame looks interesting. Currently £32, but I presume it will go a lot higher.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353989693477?hash=item526b6e1025:g:~RgAAOSw8YliSZBo


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> This Claud Butler Olympic track frame looks interesting. Currently £32, but I presume it will go a lot higher.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353989693477?hash=item526b6e1025:g:~RgAAOSw8YliSZBo
> View attachment 639171


Indded it did - it sold for £102!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Indded it did - it sold for £102!


That seems quite cheap to me


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That seems quite cheap to me


I agree, for a 1950's CB track frame that's a very good deal.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I agree, for a 1950's CB track frame that's a very good deal.


If I didn't already have 2 lightly used single speed converted track bikes I could have been tempted.


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2022)

A new frame brand to me - Covaci Huddersfield - although that _might_ be the bike shop's 'own brand', 23" frame, 531 with a mix of components - currently £46 : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144499378363


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> A new frame brand to me - Covaci Huddersfield - although that _might_ be the bike shop's 'own brand', 23" frame, 531 with a mix of components - currently £46 : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144499378363
> 
> View attachment 639490


Looks rather tidy and not a bad price for a Buy it Now (£100).


----------



## midlife (11 Apr 2022)

Looks a bit M. Steel, not sure why though.....


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 Apr 2022)

Super Galaxy 57cm £125

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18538183...zm4kO78R-S&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Poacher (14 Apr 2022)

Scruffy Carlton Carrera in Saturday auction in Nottingham. A 531c which may go unnoticed. Looks about 22".
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...e-saturday-auctions-16th-april-2022-lot-2362/







Edit: looks like someone had a word with the auctioneers and they put up a couple more photos to show it better.
Still only made a hammer price of £65. Someone had a bargain - anyone here?


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Apr 2022)

Poacher said:


> Scruffy Carlton Carrera in Saturday auction in Nottingham. A 531c which may go unnoticed. Looks about 22".
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...e-saturday-auctions-16th-april-2022-lot-2362/
> View attachment 639997


Quite like that colour


----------



## RamoRuon (15 Apr 2022)

Charity job lot of 10 road bikes (including a Carlton 531 mixte) for £75 if anyone fancies a trip up to the Highlands  ...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275260053838


----------



## 8mph (21 Apr 2022)

Paul Hewitt Cheviot road touring bike (large) on eBay - the bike is imaculate, built for a tour that never happened - start price is £400 

(I'll be gutted if I watch this go for less than £500 so posting here 😂)


----------



## Tom... (21 Apr 2022)

8mph said:


> Paul Hewitt Cheviot road touring bike (large) on eBay - the bike is imaculate, built for a tour that never happened - start price is £400
> 
> (I'll be gutted if I watch this go for less than £500 so posting here 😂)



This has been relisted a few times now, having failed to sell.


----------



## 8mph (21 Apr 2022)

Tom... said:


> This has been relisted a few times now, having failed to sell.


😮


----------



## Nibor (21 Apr 2022)

Spotted on FB nice for the money
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/626283892266398/


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

Not sure about this Holdsworth
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1007294099927375/


----------



## DCBassman (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure about this Holdsworth
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1007294099927375/


Neither is the seller!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Neither is the seller!



It looks to be an original Equipe model from the mid 70's .

Also looks like at some point that 700's have replaced the 27" wheels looking at the front tyre to caliper clearance but seller does say they are 27" .

The spare set or wheels look like tub type rather than clinchers.

So apart from being a bit overpriced imho it doesn't look to bad .

This Holdsworth also for sale locally.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/525267285836292/?ref=facebook_story_share 

Very original but needs a full restoration in my opinion , sitting on 26" wheels with what looks like a brass head badge . Seller has a few other bike bits for sale which I have seen.


----------



## RamoRuon (28 Apr 2022)

Dawes 531 racer with a low start price, in Stafford. Has seen better days but then, that's the joy of the restoration, isn't it  ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125281161895


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2022)

RamoRuon said:


> Dawes 531 racer with a low start price, in Stafford. Has seen better days but then, that's the joy of the restoration, isn't it  ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125281161895



That's not too shabby. Shame it's a 21 inch frame, it's a bit small for me.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2022)

Tonight's finds

A Towcester Doug Hartley https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1415283268926616/

A Nuneaton Falcon https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/344412491008218/

A Rugby Red feather 
View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/permalink/1627645214275664/?sale_post_id=1627645214275664


----------



## Hover Fly (2 May 2022)

Nice pair of hubs at a decent price if they don’t go up too much.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134098273631?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648


----------



## midlife (2 May 2022)

Aren’t they stupidly expensive sheriff Starr hubs ?


----------



## Hover Fly (2 May 2022)

midlife said:


> Aren’t they stupidly expensive sheriff Starr hubs ?



Not the proper C Record sheriff star which had five arms and broke if you looked at a pothole but a notch or two down. Less polish and no oil clip but still good bearings and no reputation for being fragile.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Not the proper C Record sheriff star which had five arms and broke if you looked at a pothole but a notch or two down. Less polish and no oil clip but still good bearings and no reputation for being fragile.



Sheriff stars have a bad rep based in large part on one post by Sheldon Brown and the accompanying photo. Anyone had personal experience of a broken sheriff star hub? Better yet, has anyone ever owned any? They appear to be as rare as hens’ teeth.

And another thing, shouldn’t they be Marshal stars as they have the ring around the points?


----------



## Hover Fly (3 May 2022)

A mate of mine broke a rear one going over a cattle grid In the Duddon Valley, back when they were current in the 90s and before most British folk had even heard of Sheldon Brown. They certainly had a reputation for being delicate, which is probably why they weren’t on sale for long hence their rarity now.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 May 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> A mate of mine broke a rear one going over a cattle grid In the Duddon Valley, back when they were current in the 90s and before most British folk had even heard of Sheldon Brown. They certainly had a reputation for being delicate, which is probably why they weren’t on sale for long hence their rarity now.



Interesting. I hope he got home okay that day! We should probably get back on subject before the mods have a word. Those hubs you mentioned above went for 174quid.


----------



## Hover Fly (6 May 2022)

Wasn’t as spectacular as that one in the famous photo, cracked through a spoke hole, he thought he had broken a spoke at first. Managed to nurse it back to somewhere he could leave his bike and got the train home.


----------



## Chris S (7 May 2022)

A Moulton with a £37 starting bid. Located in Birmingham.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284803825344


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

These are my listings, need to clear out the bike shed a bit....

any one for a smart looking fixie / single speed 56cm (not vintage but chromoly steel)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334436575210





And a '98 Gary Fisher hard tail
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334436586947


----------



## matticus (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> These are my listings, need to clear out the bike shed a bit....
> 
> any one for a smart looking fixie / single speed 56cm (not vintage but chromoly steel)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334436575210
> View attachment 644206



Looks a lot smaller than 56cm?


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

matticus said:


> Looks a lot smaller than 56cm?




It 56cm both seat tube and top tube. set up for me at 5'11" with 32" inside leg


----------



## matticus (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It 56cm both seat tube and top tube. set up for me at 5'11" with 32" inside leg



OK, my apologies. I've never been great with metric sizing!


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

Some finds 

A Stockport Claud Butler https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/374250624613436/

A Trowbridge Youngs https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/588701259132448/

A Wakefield mystery https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/346810944135049/


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some finds
> 
> A Stockport Claud Butler https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/374250624613436/
> 
> ...



I've bought a bike from the guy selling the Claud Butler before and he is a decent guy. Bit of a curios trader I think but often gets some nice bikes and he usually prices fairly.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

What looks to be a nice Ribble in Basingstoke 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/407675774550121/


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35406948...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
A 1980's? 531 Raleigh Royal. 
With a bit of TLC it could be a nice bike.


----------



## midlife (23 May 2022)

In Super Tourist tubing too


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35406948...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> A 1980's? 531 Raleigh Royal.
> With a bit of TLC it could be a nice bike.



Bit pricey imho at moment but still a good bike


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2022)

A Bletchley bit of plastic https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-road-bike-/1433312783

A Cambridge Pug https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-22-classic-racing-bike/1433339687


----------



## RamoRuon (27 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A Bletchley bit of plastic https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/gents-road-bike-/1433312783
> 
> A Cambridge Pug https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-22-classic-racing-bike/1433339687



Too big and too far away from me, but I like the look of that Peugeot a lot


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2022)

RamoRuon said:


> Too big and too far away from me, but I like the look of that Peugeot a lot



It's identical to the one I picked up a few weeks ago. But I paid half that price:








I've got _most_ things working, although the RH pedal and saddle clamp refuse to loosen at the moment


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

Those Pugs are nice enough bikes and can be got quite cheaply as well.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (27 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Those Pugs are nice enough bikes and can be got quite cheaply as well.



They do look nice I might add them to my watch lists as I am looking for a new build.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

Friday finds

A Denbigh Dawes https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/346197057625968

A Chesterfield Carlton https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/529213632216302/

A Big Chesterfield Pug https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1311647122659554/


----------



## DCBassman (1 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A Big Chesterfield Pug https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1311647122659554/


That's cheap if you want a big'un...


----------



## IanSmithCSE (2 Jun 2022)

Good morning

By no means a cheap bargain, but a good looker if this is what you want, an almost unused Genesis Equilibrium, 520/Ultegra at £690/make an offer.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115405831803?hash=item1adeb93e7b:g:N7UAAOSwA5lilntu

Along with a great looking basic Genesis Volant, sensible starting price of £200 but no indication of what the reserve is. I am sure that I have seen the pictures a while back so it is not an easy sell for the owner, or it is being flipped by a new ebay account.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/354080410898?hash=item5270d64d12:g:SPoAAOSw~SxiUFAQ

{Added 3/6}
Specialized Dolce Elite £250 (BIN) on the grounds that it is less common to see the smaller geometry (Malvern, Worcestershire) bikes
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125348145360?hash=item1d2f54e8d0:g:Go8AAOSwGfhimRBz


Bye

Ian


----------



## davidphilips (3 Jun 2022)

Pity its in leeds (to far away for me) a Genesis Volare going very cheap, have two of the stainless versions and tbh tried a steel version and when cycling can not tell the difference they are great framesets.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265661482677?hash=item3ddaa886b5


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2022)

davidphilips said:


> Pity its in leeds (to far away for me) a Genesis Volare going very cheap, have two of the stainless versions and tbh tried a steel version and when cycling can not tell the difference they are great framesets.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265661482677?hash=item3ddaa886b5



Of no interest to me but ... I'm about 10 miles away. And able to collect and hold it. Or post if you arrange a box.



Had this been before yesterday and I could've sent SWMBO over with it as she's currently in Co. Down


----------



## davidphilips (3 Jun 2022)

Many thanks for the very kind offer David a true cyclist and gentleman. 

TBH its perhaps better that i dont buy more bikes as have so many not its hard to even get near some of them, thanks again,ttfn.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2022)

A 1950's/60's ? 3speed Falcon Super Tourist.
Based in Letchworth.
Currently at £27.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14457914...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> A 1950's/60's ? 3speed Falcon Super Tourist.
> Based in Letchworth.
> Currently at £27.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14457914...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



I like that


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I like that



The last picture of the SA hub has the figures 61 stamped on it. Narrows the age down a bit.


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2022)

Flat bar (conversion?) Concorde in Barnsley - £30 buy now: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-road-bike-/334466920917







Worth it?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Flat bar (conversion?) Concorde in Barnsley - £30 buy now: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-road-bike-/334466920917
> Worth it?



Cheapo frame, but why not? Would make an ideal pub or station bike. Low thief appeal.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> A 1950's/60's ? 3speed Falcon Super Tourist.
> Based in Letchworth.
> Currently at £27.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14457914...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



It went for £267.
Anyone on here?


----------



## figbat (9 Jun 2022)

This Ribble HT Ti hardtail appears to be a right bargain. That’s a £3k+ bike. I was so tempted just because it’s a bargain, but it’s just not really the right bike for me.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> It went for £267.
> Anyone on here?



Not me at that price


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not me at that price



I did put a bid in, but £52 was well short.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jun 2022)

A large-sized Coppi in Leeds for £99 start - OK-ish? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/195124593276


----------



## DCLane (12 Jun 2022)

Technical issues meant I didn't bid on this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225017967296 

Did anyone on here get a £1.20 bargain?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Technical issues meant I didn't bid on this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225017967296
> 
> Did anyone on here get a £1.20 bargain?



not guilty


----------



## IanSmithCSE (19 Jun 2022)

Good morning,

Could be a good buy for a _pub bike_ or similar, 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115424132437?hash=item1adfd07d55:g:K3oAAOSwMilip4et

An old Carrera Zelos, 2x7 Tourney, collect only from Worcester so the demand will be low currently at 99p and no reserve.

Bye

Ian


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Jun 2022)

Could be good for spares that Carrera, even for the tyres! 

The chainset looks worn and the chain potentially shot. The hood is damaged too but reckon you could save the mechs and handlebars.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (19 Jun 2022)

Good morning,

The small chain ring looks fine, could ride on just that.

More seriously I have a relatively small spares bin, but even I have a couple of spare chainsets that I could bung on, (well one of them anyway).

If it goes for a fiver it might even get a nod of approval from @SkipdiverJohn.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35406948...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> A 1980's? 531 Raleigh Royal.
> With a bit of TLC it could be a nice bike.



I went for it in the end. I offered him £155, £70 below asking price, and he agreed.
It a July 1987 Worksop build I believe, WK700067 frame number.
The frame is is pretty good nick, but it's going to need a full strip down , clean and regrease. New cables, tubes, the tyres look ok but we'll see. The 6 speed freewheel, chain and rear mech are full of gunk, so maybe ok underneath all the muck. Who knows what I'll find.
A nice project to keep me occupied when the evenings draw in a bit.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Jun 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> If it goes for a fiver it might even get a nod of approval from @SkipdiverJohn.



I'd happily push the boat out and pay a Tenner for it. Any bike that is basically all there and is capable of being ridden has some value even if just as a pub/shopping/ride to the station hack.
So long as the chain will stay on the sprockets and transmit drive, then the mechanicals have some remaining useful life. Chain wear indicators don't mean much to me. I just run stuff into the ground, then replace with less worn salvaged parts. 
The trick is to get as many miles as possible out of a beater bike without actually spending any more on it. If you get a couple of thousand miles out of a £10 purchase it adds up to very cheap cycling.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I went for it in the end. I offered him £155, £70 below asking price, and he agreed.
> It a July 1987 Worksop build I believe, WK700067 frame number.



It's a little bit more than I would want to pay, but the deep red colour is lovely and it's got the 3 x 6 transmission, which is definitely more useful for touring or utility riding than the 2 x 5 ftted to my 1985 Royal. I was a bit spoilt when I got mine because it looked a bit neglected so went very cheaply pre-corona.
Hand built 531 for the price of a modern BSO, not such a bad deal really.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I went for it in the end. I offered him £155, £70 below asking price, and he agreed.
> It a July 1987 Worksop build I believe, WK700067 frame number.
> The frame is is pretty good nick, but it's going to need a full strip down , clean and regrease. New cables, tubes, the tyres look ok but we'll see. The 6 speed freewheel, chain and rear mech are full of gunk, so maybe ok underneath all the muck. Who knows what I'll find.
> A nice project to keep me occupied when the evenings draw in a bit.



As long as you are happy that's all that matters.
Looks like it will tidy up nicely so enjoy it


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

A Cockermouth auction lot

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I went for it in the end. I offered him £155, £70 below asking price, and he agreed.
> It a July 1987 Worksop build I believe, WK700067 frame number.
> The frame is is pretty good nick, but it's going to need a full strip down , clean and regrease. New cables, tubes, the tyres look ok but we'll see. The 6 speed freewheel, chain and rear mech are full of gunk, so maybe ok underneath all the muck. Who knows what I'll find.
> A nice project to keep me occupied when the evenings draw in a bit.



I paid £30 for this just over 2 years ago, all I did was clean it, gave it a service and replaced a pair of tyres.

full story here

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/raleigh-classic-531c-tourer-refurb.261094/


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2022)

A Bob Jackson 531 tourer for £120 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115436002477


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2022)

That’s a cracking bike, lovely original condition


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> A Bob Jackson 531 tourer for £120 start in Leeds:


 
What era do you reckon? 70's, maybe early 80's?. 
Lamp bracket on the fork always makes me think of the Never Ready front lights. Not that bright, used a lot of batteries, and eventually corroded internally with white stuff.


----------



## midlife (22 Jun 2022)

The wing in the 531 decal should give a clue to the age, it’s after my time which is the 70’s


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> What era do you reckon? 70's, maybe early 80's?.
> Lamp bracket on the fork always makes me think of the Never Ready front lights. Not that bright, used a lot of batteries, and eventually corroded internally with white stuff.



I've still got a set of Night Riders, including the front and rear brackets. I've tried selling them several times but no one is interested. I cant think why.


----------



## nonowt (23 Jun 2022)

midlife said:


> The wing in the 531 decal should give a clue to the age, it’s after my time which is the 70’s


@SkipdiverJohn 

I've got a winged 531 decal on my 1985 Raleigh Competition. I think it anniversary related (50yrs of 531?) so it must be from around then.

Whilst I'm here...

22" Geoffrey Butler in Dartford:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23459810...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

60cm Woodrup in Harrogate. Wonder if it previously had chrome fork ends? £155 BIN:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33429938...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

25"? Dan Shotton tourer in Leamington Spa. £140 or best offer BIN:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/31373124...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2022)

nonowt said:


> @SkipdiverJohn
> 
> I've got a winged 531 decal on my 1985 Raleigh Competition. I think it anniversary related (50yrs of 531?) so it must be from around then.
> 
> ...



I wondered the same about the Woodrup .

That Shotton has been for sale a while now


----------



## midlife (23 Jun 2022)

Nice looking Woodrup, from my era with vertical dropouts, short wheelbase and close clearances. The rear brake cable guides go down the right side for the TTs fave Weinmann 500 brakes. Looks odd with the shimano ones on the bike now as the cable has to cross the frame at the rear.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Jun 2022)

nonowt said:


> @SkipdiverJohn
> 
> I've got a winged 531 decal on my 1985 Raleigh Competition. I think it anniversary related (50yrs of 531?) so it must be from around then.



My Raleigh Royal is March 1985 and Ive got an extra 531 50th anniversary sticker on the down tube next to the shifters.


----------



## nonowt (24 Jun 2022)

@biggs682 they've all been listed a couple of times with price drops. Vintage bikes seem to be becoming a buyers market again.

Interestingly the Butler has a Phoenix Cycles head badge decal so could have a Roberts connection.

@midlife agreed. It seems to have a braze-on and cable guide only for a rear shifter which also suggests a TT machine. 

Nice mid-90s 60cm Rory O'Brien in Upminster:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15504951...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

'50s step through Hobbs in an '80s guise. Tonbridge:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26560213...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## IanSmithCSE (25 Jun 2022)

Good morning

Not a great bike, but £60 BIN, a great deal. An older almost unused Carrera Virtuos in small.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/195164405842?hash=item2d70b48052:g:YiUAAOSwGTRitfiw

... and this because it is a flying gate https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225039451261?hash=item346565847d:g:cucAAOSwlDtisZ~h although I don't get the £1k price tag

All Worcester area.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

@nonowt yes the old bike market is a real buyers market at mo and can't see it bouncing back yet either.

That Rory O Brien is nice for sure.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> @nonowt yes the old bike market is a real buyers market at mo and can't see it bouncing back yet either.



So most of the Coronacyclists must have given up and reverted to their normal routines then?
What's your perception of the volume of secondhand bikes on the market now compared to before the virus kicked off? Are you seeing much relatively young stuff bought new during the pandemic being sold by their original owners?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

Yes still seeing lightly used machinery for sale locally


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jun 2022)

My take on it is that we reached "peak cycling" in the UK during the lockdowns, and that the pandemic is essentially over even if there is still a steady stream of infections. I simply don't believe that cycling miles as a percentage of total transport miles is ever going to get any higher than it did about a year and a half ago.
Everyone who wants to ride, and can ride, is already riding. The rest of the population aren't going to ride no matter what, and that sets the ceiling of bike demand.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

A Northampton Raleigh 
View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/209719122430655/permalink/5164910213578163/?sale_post_id=5164910213578163


A MK Dawes and Holdsworth duo https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/556931039426603/

A Northampton Hercules https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3162873927267246/


----------



## roley poley (25 Jun 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My take on it is that we reached "peak cycling" in the UK during the lockdowns, and that the pandemic is essentially over even if there is still a steady stream of infections. I simply don't believe that cycling miles as a percentage of total transport miles is ever going to get any higher than it did about a year and a half ago.
> Everyone who wants to ride, and can ride, is already riding. The rest of the population aren't going to ride no matter what, and that sets the ceiling of bike demand.



i know of one person at work who has left the car to go by bike because of petrol price but this is off topic so smile ..be happy for them and get back to thread title xxx


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> A large-sized Coppi in Leeds for £99 start - OK-ish? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/195124593276
> 
> View attachment 648400



Looks like it didn’t sell. The oversize aero tubing is Columbus and drawn exclusively for Coppi


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Jun 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/314048213444

Bargain ..


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Looks like it didn’t sell. The oversize aero tubing is Columbus and drawn exclusively for Coppi



Re listed 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19516326...zjkmReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## nonowt (26 Jun 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My take on it is that we reached "peak cycling" in the UK during the lockdowns, and that the pandemic is essentially over even if there is still a steady stream of infections. I simply don't believe that cycling miles as a percentage of total transport miles is ever going to get any higher than it did about a year and a half ago.
> Everyone who wants to ride, and can ride, is already riding. The rest of the population aren't going to ride no matter what, and that sets the ceiling of bike demand.



My take is probably skewed by being in East London but I'd say cycling number are still rising both for commuting (even with many people still working from home) and recreation riding out in the lanes of Essex. Both groups are significantly more diverse too. 👍 to that.

I only keep an ebay eye on old steel bikes so I don't know about how many covid good intentions bikes are being moved on. I think with a lot of the people who drove the steel trend 10 years ago (for fixies, etc.) have moved to modern bikes. Also I think there was a trend for groups of friends (cyclists and non-cyclists) to buy old bikes and ride one of these vintage events together for a bit of lads weekend. The cancellation of L'erroica suggests that's isn't really happening anymore. 

Back on topic...

Lovely Bob Jackson/Merlin tandem in Baccup:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32523543...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Interesting Holcombe in Melton Mowbray:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28486671...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

That Holcombe is on my watching list but put of by sprint and tubs .

The B J tandem is lovely as well


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

This could be fun. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/722795722357900/


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

A Kenilworth Claud Butler that i reckon is a lot older than seller says 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134139966005?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2022)

Anyone fancy a tri-dem three-up for £100 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144632475550


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Not the loveliest Dave Lloyd i have seen

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/adults-very-good-quality-dave-lloyd-road-bike-in-vgc-/1436479419


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2022)

A decent-looking Raleigh Sprint in Barnsley for £17.40 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/195189314121


----------



## Gunk (4 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not the loveliest Dave Lloyd i have seen
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/adults-very-good-quality-dave-lloyd-road-bike-in-vgc-/1436479419



But worth the money just for the Chorus bits, perfect donor for a reframe


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> A decent-looking Raleigh Sprint in Barnsley for £17.40 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/195189314121
> 
> View attachment 651417



You would need arms like an Orangutan to reach those brake levers.


----------



## nonowt (6 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Anyone fancy a tri-dem three-up for £100 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144632475550
> 
> View attachment 651330



Excel of Woolwich were well regarded from what I've read, looks like a nice frame with some rare original parts under the bad paint job.

60cm-ish Alan Williams in Harrogate. Just remember to lower the stem:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19518053...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Big 653 Ribble in Bridport:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18548334...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

60cm Harry Hall in Reading needs saving from it's current single speed conversion:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/31404775...Lu3GA3cRRy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

Ignore the title me thinks on this Kenilworth based Claud Butler https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134139966005?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jul 2022)

nonowt said:


> Excel of Woolwich were well regarded from what I've read, looks like a nice frame with some rare original parts under the bad paint job.
> 
> 60cm-ish Alan Williams in Harrogate. Just remember to lower the stem:
> 
> ...


The Ribble and the Harry Hall are my size . Mrs JK is on holiday in Bridport in weeks time , so that’s collection sorted . Reading is not far for me and the Harry Hall could be a project.
But no more bikes , the velo cave is full and I’m not changing my forum name to JK682


----------



## Poacher (7 Jul 2022)

Interesting lot in Saturday auction in Nottingham; Holdsworth Cyclone frame (no tubing decal?), ~22", plus some decent vintage components.
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-9th-july-2022-lot-2089/




Deserves to make £100 (+24% commission). Tempting to make a token bid, just in case it goes too cheaply! 
I'd guess mid-late 60s, but maybe worth your while to match against the catalogues: http://nkilgariff.com/HoldsModelPages/Cyclone.htm
If anyone here wins this, I could collect and store it for you.


----------



## Poacher (7 Jul 2022)

In the same auction, a very sad-looking Moulton super 4.
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...he-saturday-auctions-9th-july-2022-lot-2141a/


----------



## DCLane (7 Jul 2022)

@Poacher - I'm guessing it'll go for less because it's dismantled.


----------



## Poacher (7 Jul 2022)

In an otherwise fairly unremarkable(?) lot, a Park Tools TM-1 spoke tension meter, which retails for nearly £80.
Ooh, and a Sturmey Archer FCT60GA (?) chainset which must be worth quite a bit! 
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-9th-july-2022-lot-2158/


----------



## Poacher (7 Jul 2022)

Maybe ought to post this in the folders section. Watch the Birdy! Wonder what's under the tape?
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-9th-july-2022-lot-2345/


----------



## GeekDadZoid (7 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Maybe ought to post this in the folders section. Watch the Birdy! Wonder what's under the tape?
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-9th-july-2022-lot-2345/
> View attachment 651880



My mate is desperate for a Birdy project, I will forward it on to him, shame it's not a bit closer, or the collection times were a bit more flexible.

Although much better than my local auction house where it can be two weeks till collection, you only find out when it's ready and you get 24 hours to pick from then.


----------



## Poacher (7 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> My mate is desperate for a Birdy project, I will forward it on to him, shame it's not a bit closer, or the collection times were a bit more flexible.
> 
> Although much better than my local auction house where it can be two weeks till collection, you only find out when it's ready and you get 24 hours to pick from then.



As mentioned above in the post about the Holdsworth frame, I could probably collect and store if needed, providing the buyer pays the auction house and tells them I'm authorised. Not sure what would be required info, but they have my name, email and postal address as a registered bidder, so I guess these details would be sufficient.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ignore the title me thinks on this Kenilworth based Claud Butler https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/134139966005?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



From the Retro bike Claud butler guru


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> As mentioned above in the post about the Holdsworth frame, I could probably collect and store if needed, providing the buyer pays the auction house and tells them I'm authorised. Not sure what would be required info, but they have my name, email and postal address as a registered bidder, so I guess these details would be sufficient.



I will have a chat with him today and let you know.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2022)

A De Luxe 54 / 5A for £50 buy now in Castleford: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-19...d-Bicycle-Hipster-Bicycle-Retro-/115457248144

A bit too big for me. Described as a 'fixie' but with a rear derailleur and shifter


----------



## Poacher (8 Jul 2022)

Some more details on the Holdsworth. As well as the components shown, there is a Cinelli stem (drilled), GB bars and Mafac brake levers.




Frame size is 22.5", just a bit on the small size for me, so I'll only make a low bid if any!
Dropouts are Campag, bottom bracket shell is Nervex. Frame number is 25614














Fluted wrapover stays






Update: bidding stopped at £190, £10 short of the reserve (which I didn't know about - maybe a late change?)
Will be offered again next week.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Some more details on the Holdsworth. As well as the components shown, there is a Cinelli stem (drilled), GB bars and Mafac brake levers.
> View attachment 651933
> 
> Frame size is 22.5", just a bit on the small size for me, so I'll only make a low bid if any!
> ...



That is lovely 😍


----------



## GeekDadZoid (9 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Maybe ought to post this in the folders section. Watch the Birdy! Wonder what's under the tape?
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-9th-july-2022-lot-2345/
> View attachment 651880



Went for £360 plus commission so about £460, someone really wanted that. I priced it with my friend with needing minimum of £200 worth of parts so went over the budget he had set.


----------



## wafter (9 Jul 2022)

A seemingly beautiful example of a small-framed late-spec Raleigh Royal in Sandbach, Cheshire on ebay currently - it's only £70 BIN but muppets are bidding..

Were that my size and closer I'd be all over it for less than a tank of fuel - somebody local who'll look after and enjoy it get it bought please!


----------



## Poacher (9 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Went for £360 plus commission so about £460, someone really wanted that. I priced it with my friend with needing minimum of £200 worth of parts so went over the budget he had set.


Hammer price surprised me as well as the auctioneer!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Hammer price surprised me as well as the auctioneer!



How much did the Holdsworth frame make ?


----------



## Poacher (9 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> How much did the Holdsworth frame make ?



See my update above.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> See my update above.



So the seller has set a good reserve


----------



## GeekDadZoid (9 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Hammer price surprised me as well as the auctioneer!



Like the way these things often happen, after being gob smacked by the price of this one, I popped onto Facebook and a birdy had just been listed with bad photos for "offers". After checking the stolen bike register to make sure all was above board, my mate picked it up earlier for £80! It's in visually better condition and newer.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Bournemouth Claud Butler

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-claud-butler-racing-bike-/1436959600

Milton Keynes duo

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/556931039426603/


----------



## IanSmithCSE (9 Jul 2022)

Good afternoon,



wafter said:


> A seemingly beautiful example of a small-framed late-spec Raleigh Royal in Sandbach, Cheshire on ebay currently - it's only £70 BIN but muppets are bidding..
> 
> Were that my size and closer I'd be all over it for less than a tank of fuel - somebody local who'll look after and enjoy it get it bought please!
> 
> View attachment 652071



Wow! Especially with £3.95 postage

But having had a bike nicked recently https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/norco-pinched-just-in-case-anyone-sees-it-on-ebay-etc.284440/

I would be relectutant to buy from someone with zero sales on ebay,


_Mens touring bicycle, Raleigh Royal. The bike is in good condition and has only used for light riding. The bike will only be sold to buyers who come to collect the bicycle and pay cash._

When buying on eBay there is a responsibility on the buyer especially when offered a hard to understand price (£70 BIN) as eBay's official position is





Bye

Ian


----------



## Poacher (10 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So the seller has set a good reserve



Auction site is now showing the Holdsworth sold at a hammer price of £200. Must have been some later discussion with the online bidder(s), because in live action the auctioneer was clear about it being £10 short of reserve and would be offered again next week.
Someone still got a decent bargain, considering the quantity and quality of the componentry included in the lot.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Anyone fancy a tri-dem three-up for £100 start in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144632475550


Sold at £351 - a decent price imo.


----------



## wafter (10 Jul 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian - tbh I'd not considered that possibility and the zero feedback is certainly a bit of a worry from that perspective; although I can appreciate the potential legitimacy in cash on collection since ebay's payment system is nasty and it's realistically unlikely to be post-able - especially for £3.95!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 Jul 2022)

1956 Claude Butler Short Wheelbase Tandem near Stockport - £250

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/779725436771186/


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Jul 2022)

wafter said:


> A seemingly beautiful example of a small-framed late-spec Raleigh Royal in Sandbach, Cheshire on ebay currently - it's only £70 BIN but muppets are bidding..
> 
> Were that my size and closer I'd be all over it for less than a tank of fuel - somebody local who'll look after and enjoy it get it bought please!
> 
> View attachment 652071



Someone saw sense and paid the BIN. If I hadn't depleted my bike funds I would have gone for this, I'm on the look out for a nice touring frame.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2022)

A Corby Sun https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/403766198742?hash=item5e025741d6:g:vg8AAOSwVT9iys3C&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## RamoRuon (15 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> In an otherwise fairly unremarkable(?) lot, a Park Tools TM-1 spoke tension meter, which retails for nearly £80.
> Ooh, and a Sturmey Archer FCT60GA (?) chainset which must be worth quite a bit!
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-9th-july-2022-lot-2158/
> View attachment 651873



Deary me, that went for £25 ! Well done whoever got it ...


----------



## Hover Fly (17 Jul 2022)

Interesting Raleigh with mudguard provision and Capella lugs.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175352901989?hash=item28d3d8f165:g:zQMAAOSwaINiwzFi


----------



## wafter (17 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Interesting Raleigh with mudguard provision and Capella lugs.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175352901989?hash=item28d3d8f165:g:zQMAAOSwaINiwzFi


Interesting indeed, but seemingly very strong money for what it is..


I've been sat on this Grupetto CS Maggiore for a day or so - admittedly a modern frame but still lugged steel with a retro aesthetic. On the face of it very interesting, however the net has yielded little information while their website looks a bit squiffy and doesn't breed confidence - for example the Columbus steel type they refer to for the build isn't actually anything they supply and simply Italian for "Steel" so could just be columbus-branded gas pipe 

Too much of a gamble for me but it does look nice and someone obviously through highly enough of it to hang plenty of Dura Ace (anniversary!) bits off it. Currently at £200 with 4hrs left; probably worth more than that just for the components. Will be interesting to see what it goes for..


----------



## midlife (17 Jul 2022)

Sure is an odd one, shame no SBDU number. Points have been cut off the lugs which were on early 531 frames. Usually the early frames have fluted stays and this has oversized seat caps.


----------



## Gunk (17 Jul 2022)

wafter said:


> Interesting indeed, but seemingly very strong money for what it is..
> 
> 
> I've been sat on this Grupetto CS Maggiore for a day or so - admittedly a modern frame but still lugged steel with a retro aesthetic. On the face of it very interesting, however the net has yielded little information while their website looks a bit squiffy and doesn't breed confidence - for example the Columbus steel type they refer to for the build isn't actually anything they supply and simply Italian for "Steel" so could just be columbus-branded gas pipe
> ...



If that had been a 52cms frame I’d have had a punt, lovely bike!


----------



## wafter (17 Jul 2022)

There's also this Thorn Audax in Matlock for £122 with 6hrs left - looks like a nice utility package - 8sp cassette with STIs and seemingly every type of tubing Reynolds have ever offered incorporated into the frame. Would be all over it as a shopper were it closer tbh.


----------



## wafter (17 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> If that had been a 52cms frame I’d have had a punt, lovely bike!



Yeah, certainly looks nice. A similar one sold recently for £800+ and that had a lovely burgundy / creame finish - I think it's the actual one that's illustrated on their website. Can't shake the idea that the whole company is a bunch of marketing-led profiteers trading off Italian heritage for what could be a pretty ordinary frame mind..


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2022)

@wafter - it certainly _looks_ nice, but I'd agree there's no frame details. Just a reference to Columbus steel. Even the very few reviews don't have any details.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2022)

Well that Grupetto went for a LOT more than I'd expected


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Jul 2022)

wafter said:


> There's also this Thorn Audax in Matlock for £122 with 6hrs left - looks like a nice utility package - 8sp cassette with STIs and seemingly every type of tubing Reynolds have ever offered incorporated into the frame. Would be all over it as a shopper were it closer tbh.



I'm taking a punt on that, it's actually owned by the guy who reviewed it for the CTC back in the 90s and he bought it as he liked it so much. Will certainly be an upgrade to my Reynolds 500 frame.


----------



## Poacher (17 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I'm taking a punt on that, it's actually owned by the guy who reviewed it for the CTC back in the 90s and he bought it as he liked it so much. Will certainly be an upgrade to my Reynolds 500 frame.



£188 seems reasonable - are you celebrating?


----------



## wafter (17 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Well that Grupetto went for a LOT more than I'd expected


Certainly a bit more than I was expecting from the bids at the time, but it seems reasonable for what's present. As you've probably seen the frames are/were c. £900 new and the Dura Ace bits have to be worth a reasonable wedge - there's a complete DA 50th anniversary groupset on one of the euro ebay incarnations for about 600 Euros IIRC and those wheels can't be ten a penny - a set of apparently similar ones went for £300 here.. 



GeekDadZoid said:


> I'm taking a punt on that, it's actually owned by the guy who reviewed it for the CTC back in the 90s and he bought it as he liked it so much. Will certainly be an upgrade to my Reynolds 500 frame.


Excellent work - glad it's gone to someone on here. Looks like a really nice practical bike for not a silly amount of money. Let us know how you get on


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Jul 2022)

wafter said:


> Certainly a bit more than I was expecting from the bids at the time, but it seems reasonable for what's present. As you've probably seen the frames are/were c. £900 new and the Dura Ace bits have to be worth a reasonable wedge - there's a complete DA 50th anniversary groupset on one of the euro ebay incarnations for about 600 Euros IIRC and those wheels can't be ten a penny - a set of apparently similar ones went for £300 here..
> 
> 
> Excellent work - glad it's gone to someone on here. Looks like a really nice practical bike for not a silly amount of money. Let us know how you get on



Unfortunately I didn't actually win, I was right untill the end, i cannot really afford to splash too much at the moment. 

I'll keep looking for a nice frame.b


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> £188 seems reasonable - are you celebrating?



That was a good buy for someone, just a bit too far for me with current fuel prices etc etc


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That was a good buy for someone, just a bit too far for me with current fuel prices etc etc



That's why I had to set my limit lower than I would have liked.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Jul 2022)

Now, this looks classy "Vintage Carlton" in Litchfield.

https://bid.richardwinterton.co.uk/...-details/9e8df5dc-7d4d-4daf-8814-aed300b89f85


----------



## nonowt (18 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Now, this looks classy "Vintage Carlton" in Litchfield.
> 
> https://bid.richardwinterton.co.uk/...-details/9e8df5dc-7d4d-4daf-8814-aed300b89f85
> 
> ...



@Spokesmann


----------



## wafter (19 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Unfortunately I didn't actually win, I was right untill the end, i cannot really afford to splash too much at the moment.
> 
> I'll keep looking for a nice frame.b



Sorry to hear that - tbh with the cost of fuel currently I'm certainly only considering things that are pretty local.. good luck finding an alternative


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

A quality tandem at a very good price

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/426841602518716/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2022)

I see @biggs682 's tandem for £250 and add a trailer: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265787233827


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I see @biggs682 's tandem for £250 and add a trailer: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265787233827
> 
> View attachment 653590



Prefer mine


----------



## GeekDadZoid (26 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Now, this looks classy "Vintage Carlton" in Litchfield.
> 
> https://bid.richardwinterton.co.uk/...-details/9e8df5dc-7d4d-4daf-8814-aed300b89f85
> 
> ...



This sold for £300 plus fees to close to £400.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Jul 2022)

58cm 531ST framed British Eagle Touristique with Nitto seatpost & XT V brakes. Currently £1 in Betchworth:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26580060...=0&osub=-1~1&crd=20220729012922&segname=11021


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Saturday nights finds
A Brighouse Viking https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/744001220240620/

A Corby Dyna Tech https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1079433556281555/

AN East Grinstead unknown https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/720237985706358/

A Leicester unknown https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/992957904678173/

A Market Harborough Holdsworth ?? https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1237912143646568/


----------



## IanSmithCSE (13 Aug 2022)

Good morning

A complete bike, 753 Raleigh in the Birmingham area, currently at around £250

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/155109341687?hash=item241d3cb9f7:g:O1MAAOSweUFi79sr

Or not? The seat stay caps would suggest that it is genuine.

Another sad 753 currently at £70, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/155109106451?hash=item241d392313:g:5-EAAOSwHt5i74EO
Bye

Ian


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2022)

The top Raleigh has been on Retrobike, looks genuine with the seat stay caps, drilled dropouts and SB number on the BB.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

A Leicester unknown https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/730220878272230/

A Cambridge Wisp https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23465640...k9SR5rI5oPVYA&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000 ideal for @TenaciousDH


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

Saturday night finds not all bargains but all nice 

A Lutterworth Carlton https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22513692...R9zuxIvcYA&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

A Peterborough Concorde https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29518605...R56F0YzcYA&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

A Kings Langley Shorter https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/31412235...R6r1943cYA&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


----------



## DCLane (28 Aug 2022)

A Cyril Sands Covaci frameset with Campagnolo parts in Leeds for £45 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255698152098


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

Three for those of a certain age https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-4c82a6b2-1e53-4682-8b92-aefe00f08b27

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-aa33bbe6-dfa4-4520-a53b-aefe00f08b2c

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-96314571-ca38-4f43-b4cf-aefe00f08b2c


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Three for those of a certain age https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-4c82a6b2-1e53-4682-8b92-aefe00f08b27
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-aa33bbe6-dfa4-4520-a53b-aefe00f08b2c
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-96314571-ca38-4f43-b4cf-aefe00f08b2c



They all appear to be the same colour red !


----------



## Poacher (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Three for those of a certain age https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-4c82a6b2-1e53-4682-8b92-aefe00f08b27
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-aa33bbe6-dfa4-4520-a53b-aefe00f08b2c
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0307/lot-96314571-ca38-4f43-b4cf-aefe00f08b2c





Illaveago said:


> They all appear to be the same colour red !


and a similar size, probably from the same (late?) owner.
There's yet another Harry Quinn in the same auction, red, of course:
https://www.warrenandwignall.co.uk/...general-antiques-interiors-lot-89/?d&action=2

NB. Buyer's fees via the-saleroom.com are 30% inc VAT. Save wodgy dosh by bidding direct with the auctioneers, 22.8% inc VAT for in-room or absentee bids, 26.4% for online bidding or autobid. If I'm not bidding in person at auction, I'll log an absentee bid and trust the auctioneer not to take that as an opportunity to maximise their profits at my expense. Most are trustworthy in this respect!


----------



## DCLane (2 Sep 2022)

Six retro road bikes for £130 buy now in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115511309941






That's an entire winter's worth of projects all in one go


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Six retro road bikes for £130 buy now in West Yorkshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115511309941
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Couple of years ago that would have gone through by now


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2022)

A large sized MK Falcon 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/falcon-corsa-classic-racing-bike/1437092909

A Leamington Spa Raleigh Quadra 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-quadra-bike-/1441119062


----------



## Gunk (7 Sep 2022)

£750 for a dressed up Raleigh gas pipe frame anyone 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19529517...HQw_5aGRFG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Sep 2022)

Gunk said:


> £750 for a dressed up Raleigh gas pipe frame anyone
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19529517...HQw_5aGRFG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


The phrase “ Polishing a Turd “ comes to mind .


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> The phrase “ Polishing a Turd “ comes to mind .



It'll have cost the seller quite a bit to re-spray, re-polish and add Ultegra 600. But onto a gas-pipe frame 

A couple of years ago Raleigh Banana's boomed in price unfathomably, possibly driven by 1980's nostalgia. This may be the result of that nostalgia?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2022)

Anyone fancy a quick trip to the seaside ? 

View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1426424547643470/permalink/3325292787756627/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

A big old Bedford based Dawes https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/609114677386800/

A Corby Based big old Dawes https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/756063098965020/


----------



## DCLane (16 Sep 2022)

Not retro, but a possible bargain if you're near Sutton Coldfield: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/354282029104 

Why? Well, they've listed it in 'Bike Wheels & Wheelsets' rather than the 'Bicycles' category AND it's collection only. Currently only 50p.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (17 Sep 2022)

Good morning,

A possible bargain in Worcester for the reseller or a large chap with some spare time.

A Dawes Galaxy Tour Men's 25in (Reynolds 531 tubing) spares or repair, a not started refurb project, current at a fiver with a well stuck seat pin, see the gouges. :-(

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/155157136599?hash=item24201604d7:g:h2cAAOSwvFpjHZ78

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

An Aberdeean Flying scotsman frame 

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ne-whiskies-gold-sovereigns-and-coin-lot-322/


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> A possible bargain in Worcester for the reseller or a large chap with some spare time.
> 
> ...



Looks like the mole grips didn't work


----------



## IanSmithCSE (17 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like the mole grips didn't work



Around here bikes like that just don't sell even when they are in full working order.

Anyway it has gone up from £4.82 to £5 so there is some demand, I am just scared to bid £10 in case that becomes the winning bid!

On the other hand it is a full 531st tube set, but as I am 5'10" it is way too big for me.

But even the front mudguard has to be worth it.

Edit - Went for all of £27. Within 25 miles of Worcester someone has been trying to a sell a decent condition Raleigh Record Sprint for £79 for quite a while now, it too is a 25inch frame.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

A Donahue bargain to far north for me 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1252064495543039/


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

My Unicorn https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19536256...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY


----------



## matticus (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My Unicorn https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19536256...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY



Sadly too big for me!


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My Unicorn https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19536256...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY



It's probably too expensive for most in that condition.

Hopefully you'll get it.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's probably too expensive for most in that condition.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get it.



I think it's overpriced personally


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think it's overpriced personally


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

@Illaveago nice and local for you

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/407987664773541/ 

And shame this one is so far away 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1128297568039408/


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's probably too expensive for most in that condition.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get it.



The sellers phrase, 'hence the low price' seems a bit optimistic.


----------



## Chris S (22 Sep 2022)

A Raleigh Banana bike for £60. Located in Birmingham.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1041483443188299


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Chris S said:


> A Raleigh Banana bike for £60. Located in Birmingham.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1041483443188299


Not even a good one


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2022)

A 1970's Dawes Kingpin, at £40 at the moment.
Based in North London.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18558436...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Gunk (22 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not even a good one



Not silly money though


----------



## IanSmithCSE (24 Sep 2022)

Good afternoon,


Gunk said:


> £750 for a dressed up Raleigh gas pipe frame anyone
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19529517...HQw_5aGRFG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


It has sold, sadly from a spectator's perspective how much for is unknown.

I sort of hope that the seller didn't lose any money as it is "sorta" lovely and that the buyer understood what he had bought.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> A 1970's Dawes Kingpin, at £40 at the moment.
> Based in North London.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18558436...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Sold for £49.
Anyone one here get it?


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2022)

A 21.5 inch, 1990 Raleigh Dynatech touring bike.
I must admit that I have not seen one of these before, but this looks in great condition.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33457160...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> A 21.5 inch, 1990 Raleigh Dynatech touring bike.
> I must admit that I have not seen one of these before, but this looks in great condition.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33457160...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



There's one of them for sale locally on Facebook marketplace. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28411362...zjkmReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

I like this apart from the fork angle 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27547757...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I like this apart from the fork angle
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27547757...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY



Was he on a diet ?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Was he on a diet ?



Why


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why



Atkins !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday night finds

A bit of Bedford Sun https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1827484494257981/

A St Neots Tandem https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23470018...R5y6is_yYA&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

A Hitchin pr of Humbers https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23471656...R5z078_yYA&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

A very tidy Dyna tech in Northampton that has been for sale a long time 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/7805986519472201/


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2022)

For someone with money to burn.
A C. T. Wallis built touring bike. 1980's.
Very pricey though.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22517895...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> For someone with money to burn.
> A C. T. Wallis built touring bike. 1980's.
> Very pricey though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22517895...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Tasty but too nice for touring on!!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Oct 2022)

Overbury in 531ST, Prugnat S4 lugset, and beautiful Stronglight chainset: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/385157206358


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Oct 2022)

£35 buys an interesting (plain gauge) 531 framed Elswick from the 50s. Needs some work: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/385157206358

Edited: apologies, correct link here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304657121457


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> £35 buys an interesting (plain gauge) 531 framed Elswick from the 50s. Needs some work: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/385157206358



Wrong link that's an overbury tourer nice though.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

Wednesday night finds

A Barnstaple SLX bargain https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/592230539319491/

A Very welsh place Giant Touring bike https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2332829893522266/


----------



## Jameshow (12 Oct 2022)

Never heard of a giant trooper!! 

Bit out of the way tbh!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Never heard of a giant trooper!!
> 
> Bit out of the way tbh!



They are a great tourer and yes well out of the way for me


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Wednesday night finds
> 
> A Barnstaple SLX bargain https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/592230539319491/



Biggsy, don't show me that, and it's only an hour away!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Biggsy, don't show me that, and it's only an hour away!



Just think SLX things


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Some Friday Dawes finds

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1514011285710946/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/607070274247048/. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/653071376100405/ 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/331712725779114/. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1022152628671757/. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/468843834971896/


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Do i feel brave ??

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/408625918127769/


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2022)

@biggs682 - for £45 you can't lose.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Do i feel brave ??
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/408625918127769/



Were you ?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Were you ?



Not yet


----------



## IanSmithCSE (15 Oct 2022)

Good afternoon,

A collection of bits that might interest dealers. :-)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/155201043205

Bye

Ian


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Oct 2022)

531 Cougar frameset - currently £57 (buy it now) - seller is pledging to reduce the price to 99p:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20412090...=0&osub=-1~1&crd=20221015012729&segname=11021


----------



## midlife (15 Oct 2022)

Over bb cables, long dropouts, mudguard eyes..... Is it a bit old / out of character for a Dolan frame?


----------



## Jameshow (15 Oct 2022)

midlife said:


> Over bb cables, long dropouts, mudguard eyes..... Is it a bit old / out of character for a Dolan frame?


More info here

https://www.retrobike.co.uk/threads/cougar.82885/


----------



## GeekDadZoid (15 Oct 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> 531 Cougar frameset - currently £57 (buy it now) - seller is pledging to reduce the price to 99p:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20412090...=0&osub=-1~1&crd=20221015012729&segname=11021



It's on Facebook too.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1718511825201771/

This seller is local to me and usually has loads of bikes listed, usually quite nice and interesting, but often fairly rough looking. 

The Bob Jackson they have listed for example has been up and down in price and would be living in my shed if not for the big ding in the top tube. Think it's been at low as £99 and is currently £169.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Oct 2022)

Nice Roberts bike with a typically beautiful frameset (mostly fillet brazed), Magura brakes, Brooks, XT derailleurs & bar ends: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115566316524


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice Roberts bike with a typically beautiful frameset (mostly fillet brazed), Magura brakes, Brooks, XT derailleurs & bar ends: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115566316524



That's nice but just way too far away


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28498137...eJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=WHATS_APP

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35429983...eJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=WHATS_APP

Couple of good ones underneath the rust!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

The Dawes is nice just a bit far away


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2022)

Lovely Coppi steel frameset with Mirage groupset & Vento wheels. Currently £66 in Colchester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22521333...CDbLGMKCxTz79ZfJXJ3SrS2S0=|tkp:Bk9SR7yHiML-YA


----------



## DCBassman (20 Oct 2022)

Somewhat terse description...


----------



## Jameshow (20 Oct 2022)

Not keen on black on campy!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely Coppi steel frameset with Mirage groupset & Vento wheels. Currently £66 in Colchester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22521333...CDbLGMKCxTz79ZfJXJ3SrS2S0=|tkp:Bk9SR7yHiML-YA



Very nice


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Oct 2022)

Quality Koga Miyata Roadspeed with a lugged Tange Champion frame (Miyata lifetime guarantee) and full Shimano 600 EX groupset. 
Currently at £75, needs a saddle, pedals & cables: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33459862...=0&osub=-1~1&crd=20221020012615&segname=11021


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

Been a while since i have seen one of these

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/419485353702092/

A Stevenage Alec Bird 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1262525981194728/

A Nottingham Holmes 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/634527801297801/


----------



## midlife (21 Oct 2022)

Alec bird looks very much like a late 60's Mercian Superlight with the lugs and design. Class frame


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

midlife said:


> Alec bird looks very much like a late 60's Mercian Superlight with the lugs and design. Class frame



And not a bad price either 😉


----------



## midlife (21 Oct 2022)

Especially as it has a clean looking campag chainset.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

Seeing as it's been a grey day here's a couple of Sun's

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2041989329524102/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/505076878158045/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/628292518968100/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/347490630629278/

Oh and a Pearson or two

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/968604304530749/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/445233724184242/


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2022)

Some Viscounts to drool over 

Be quick https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25578050...TRAZdw=|tkp:Bk9SR5y14t-AYQ&LH_ItemCondition=4

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22521810...ZLcpAo=|tkp:Bk9SR5y14t-AYQ&LH_ItemCondition=4

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1141418620012019/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/573859627845491/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/503127011627919/

One for @Illaveago https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/386590716893058/

Personally i think Viscounts are much underated


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some Viscounts to drool over
> 
> Be quick https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255780500080?hash=item3b8db4b270:g:5WMAAOSwPAdjP-kt&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoFsNQtI6sGWcGZudhugKXEeN0DENLERB6q4LGg/FVm54qLa0Hee8cqhWNouRdPO5waObgU69XqhvmL/fqfzaQnNDBHO/QKTP/uuv2vrM59CTY9Wj5x5kC4colGsdVH7pBuadplliKXIAwhuY3C3IiNKK5J9XPCh3kyUyyRBiroLfKClUaYti/+epz3IvrxUWbWG+BKFMkS3xgILEfTRAZdw=|tkp:Bk9SR5y14t-AYQ&LH_ItemCondition=4
> 
> ...



I like the mint ones !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2022)

I think Viscount Lambert were linked with the rebirth of Viking cycles .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think Viscount Lambert were linked with the rebirth of Viking cycles .



Not so sure about that 



Illaveago said:


> I like the mint ones !



Are they polo flavour


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not so sure about that
> 
> 
> 
> Are they polo flavour



According to one Viking site Lambert / Viscount bought the Viking company when it folded in 1967 , it was later sold to an American company Trusty . It seems that one of the Clements became involved and restarted Viking cycle manufacturing in Northern Ireland in the 70's.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

Friday finds 

London Roy Thame https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12557741...R6o=|tkp:Bk9SR4KB8v6DYQ&LH_ItemCondition=3000

An Ellesmere Port Dave Quinn https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29521085...O+g=|tkp:Bk9SR5apkP-DYQ&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A rather nice Ilford unknown https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13414938...T+w=|tkp:Bk9SR_iJroCEYQ&LH_ItemCondition=3000

A London Condor https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22521878...apE=|tkp:Bk9SR9iayICEYQ&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Nov 2022)

This Pinarello looks to be in good condition, it's in Bury, currently £100.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275521521158


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

Thursday finds

A Grimsby Falcon https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/843209490215424/

A Leicester Thorn Tandem BARGAIN https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/504524948258570/

A Walsall Dolan https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1459525597792244/


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17547598...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Bargain Mercian.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17547598...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> 
> Bargain Mercian.



I keep looking at that one but it would mean a trip to the office in Southampton to be that close


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

Something about this Nottingham based unknown https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/415007284166280/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Something about this Nottingham based unknown https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/415007284166280/?ref=facebook_story_share



Something odd with down tube levers and ego levers!!


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Something odd with down tube levers and ego levers!!



Looks like they're using the levers just for braking. Different, but could've used just brake levers.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Nov 2022)

Versatile 531 (main frame) Raleigh Gemini frameset with Tange headset. Included are a bar & stem. 
Currently £0.99 in Abingdon: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23477051...=0&osub=-1~1&crd=20221108012825&segname=11021


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Something about this Nottingham based unknown https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/415007284166280/?ref=facebook_story_share



Now there's a coincidence, it looks like this bike has a medium cage Campagnolo mirage rear mech. nice but not unusual. On the other hand one of my bikes has a Campagnolo Mirage long cage triple rear mech. but l cannot find any references to it on the internet, maybe it shouldn't exist What do you think Martin ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

Very strange @woodbutchmaster


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Nov 2022)

This Giant for €220 ...the "Starfish triple" must be worth €100 https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2240155075.htm


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> This Giant for €220 ...the "Starfish triple" must be worth €100 https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2240155075.htm



Nice price and size


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nice price and size



Only problem is that it up north towards Paris it would be a six or seven hour drive


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Only problem is that it up north towards Paris it would be a six or seven hour drive



Always the same


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Nov 2022)

Nice lugged steel Koga Miyata road bike, currently £21.40 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33462080...rentrq:5bcedd991840a9f67d5a3694fff2a8f4|iid:1


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Nice lugged steel Koga Miyata road bike, currently £21.40 in London: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33462080...rentrq:5bcedd991840a9f67d5a3694fff2a8f4|iid:1



Love the colour scheme


----------



## Poacher (9 Nov 2022)

Nottingham auction this coming Saturday:
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...cbda445ef6ff1f/the-saturday-auctions-lot-231/





https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...cbda445ef6ff1f/the-saturday-auctions-lot-232/





https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...d93ca439d43434/the-saturday-auctions-lot-665/


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

They are both very nice and very useable


----------



## Venod (11 Nov 2022)

A large 25" Ernie Clements tourer for £35 on Yorkshire Cycle Sales Facebook Group, its in Pickering.
View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/194934414022391/permalink/2241453119370500/?sale_post_id=2241453119370500


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

A Huntingdon Orbit Tandem 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/821376538941635/

A Newport pagnell Dawes Tandem

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1291236431620736/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Nov 2022)

531 framed Armstrong (looks original paint) with a half-chromed fork. Williams, Brooks, Huret, etc. 
Currently at £75: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334629143605


----------



## funk2monk (18 Nov 2022)

Claud Butler Classique. It’s the only other one I’ve seen. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15525558...oNu1-2sT8W&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## davidphilips (18 Nov 2022)

Looks a very cheap vintage stainless steel bike and taking offers, also brooks saddle and can be delivered? Just to large for me or i would not be posting it on here.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255790052714


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

Thanks @davidphilips for sharing that one , straight into my watching pile .

Carriage is pricey but it's about right if you use the paisley supplied box option


----------



## davidphilips (18 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks @davidphilips for sharing that one , straight into my watching pile .
> 
> Carriage is pricey but it's about right if you use the paisley supplied box option



Its open to offers Martin never know if you offer him £240@postage you might get a really great deal?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Nov 2022)

Beautiful 70s Gitane - full 531 framed with Huret honeycomb dropouts. The top Gitane bikes of that era are well respected. 
Owner states price can be negotiated: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/204157589932?hash=item2f88bd99ac:g:pa0AAOSwhj9jd-Xn


----------



## Poacher (19 Nov 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Beautiful 70s Gitane - full 531 framed with Huret honeycomb dropouts. The top Gitane bikes of that era are well respected.
> Owner states price can be negotiated: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/204157589932?hash=item2f88bd99ac:g:pa0AAOSwhj9jd-Xn



Seller has four other Gitanes for sale.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

Poacher said:


> Seller has four other Gitanes for sale.



Must like them


----------



## Poacher (19 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Must like them



But not enough to keep them.


----------



## davidphilips (19 Nov 2022)

Poacher said:


> But not enough to keep them.



Lol either that or his boss does not like them and has told him his new hobby is not collecting but selling?


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16578817...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

One for anyone who likes Raleigh's https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...include-clocks-watches-jewellery-sta-lot-439/


----------



## IanSmithCSE (23 Nov 2022)

Good morning,


biggs682 said:


> One for anyone who likes Raleigh's https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...include-clocks-watches-jewellery-sta-lot-439/


I am supposed to be saving money, fortunately that looks like a 23.5inch frame, so too big.

There's one on ebay for £1,100 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/314239915815?hash=item492a289727:g:QmcAAOSw9tBjMLIK at the moment

So how much will it go for? Almost nothing as it is a large framed old bike, £400-£500 to someone hopeful of "an easy profit" or £1k plus "cus it is gold and gotta be wurth it man"? 

If it were in my size I would be tempted and actually ride it!

But the fees......, they make ebay seem cheap, 15%-25% commission paid by the seller and a 25%ish buyer's premium.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am supposed to be saving money, fortunately that looks like a 23.5inch frame, so too big.
> 
> ...



You are right it will go for less than it would have done a few years back as the old steel bike's market has almost stalled in my eyes , there are some nice machine's out there for not a lot of money .

it will be interesting to see what this one goes for


----------



## Poacher (23 Nov 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am supposed to be saving money, fortunately that looks like a 23.5inch frame, so too big.
> 
> ...



Even higher fees if you bid using Easyliveauction - 27.6%!!! Cut out the middleman and go direct to https://johnmilne-auctioneers.com/buying/
24% including VAT (which is still expensive compared to just a few years ago), and they make provision for online bidding or phone bidding.
Charges for sellers are even more eye-watering:
"23. The Commissions payable by vendors charged on the Hammer Price is as follows: 25% per lot *+ V.A.T*- up to an amount of £100.00, 20% per lot + V.A.T.– from £101.00 to £500.00, 15% per lot + V.A.T. – from £501.00 upwards.

The minimum charge per lot is £2.00 + V.A.T. and a Minimum charge per consignment of £10 + V.A.T,..."

That bike looks immaculate and just might slip under the radar (but I doubt it); very mixed* bunch of lots in the general sale, and this is one of the last to be sold. 
*Including four very racy nude paintings by Robert Maxwell Wood, and a rather fine watercolour of a Hoopoe by Charles Whymper.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Nov 2022)

Another lovely (70s) lugged Miyata framed Koga: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15527712...=0&osub=-1~1&crd=20221127012811&segname=11021


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Another lovely (70s) lugged Miyata framed Koga: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/155277127084?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=400b315dd4434871935f78056292bc37&bu=43605948081&ut=RU&exe=0&ext=0&osub=-1~1&crd=20221127012811&segname=11021



That's nice and a very good price


----------



## Poacher (30 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> One for anyone who likes Raleigh's https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...include-clocks-watches-jewellery-sta-lot-439/



Some competition for this one - hammer price £850.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

Poacher said:


> Some competition for this one - hammer price £850.



Yes I watched on line and saw the price


----------



## Jameshow (30 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I watched on line and saw the price



I just had to have it!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Poacher (1 Dec 2022)

Not vintage, and I've no idea what sizes these are, but possibly of interest to someone - I don't have space for all these!
"Unused bicycling job lot: approx. 30 unused tyres, 10 wheels, many pro items plus approx. 300+ accessories: shoes, 12 handle bars, seats, valves, etc."
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...saturday-auctions-3rd-december-2022-lot-2112/

Could be the start of a car boot dynasty?


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2022)

@Poacher - that's a poorly-described lot. It _may_ go cheaply as a result but I can't see when the auction is.


----------



## Poacher (2 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Poacher - that's a poorly-described lot. It _may_ go cheaply as a result but I can't see when the auction is.



Clue is in the link - saturday-auctions-3rd-december-2022-lot-2112
Very poorly described, and not helped by wasting the chance to use several useful photos, rather than just two nearly identical ones!
Auction starts at 9:30, so this lot will probably come up around 10:45 at a guess.


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2022)

@Poacher - it looks like the contents of a bike shop. I'd agree it's poorly described and could have covered detail much, much better. May be worth a bid.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (3 Dec 2022)

Good morning,


Poacher said:


> Some competition for this one - hammer price £850.


Well it's not on ebay yet as L'eroica ready/classic/collectable for £2,500!

I did find this, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

One starting to rust that probably went for less than £450.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Poacher (3 Dec 2022)

Poacher said:


> Not vintage, and I've no idea what sizes these are, but possibly of interest to someone - I don't have space for all these!
> "Unused bicycling job lot: approx. 30 unused tyres, 10 wheels, many pro items plus approx. 300+ accessories: shoes, 12 handle bars, seats, valves, etc."
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...saturday-auctions-3rd-december-2022-lot-2112/
> 
> Could be the start of a car boot dynasty?



Hammer price £65


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Good old Freddie Grubb at an auction in Lichfield 

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...paign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-view-link


----------



## Poacher (6 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Good old Freddie Grubb at an auction in Lichfield
> 
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...paign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-view-link



Described as a 24 inch frame but looks more like 21 inch!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Poacher said:


> Described as a 24 inch frame but looks more like 21 inch!



Deffo not 24" as you say


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

A Worcester based Nelson that looks good, just a bit too far away for me. 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/809692440101557/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## Gillstay (9 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A Worcester based Nelson that looks good, just a bit too far away for me.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/809692440101557/?ref=facebook_story_share



Were they any good ? Never heard of one before.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

Gillstay said:


> Were they any good ? Never heard of one before.



As good as any other small frame builder i would think


----------



## davidphilips (12 Dec 2022)

Titanium bike , Free collection in person from Tavistock (perhaps why price is not already very high) Bids are only at £211 so far ends in 9 hours.
Van Nicholas Euros 56cm bicycle worth a lot more than the biding price as it is at present?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1311&_nkw=van+nicholas&_sacat=0


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Tuesday night finds to collect on those Christmas journeys to see family 

Kings Lynn Dawes https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/529099878849439/

Carlisle Carrera https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/671376611247457/

To be continued. 

A Lowestoft Claud Butler
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/538129048202088/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## Poacher (15 Dec 2022)

Orbit Harrier with front & rear racks, in Saturday's Nottingham auction.
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...aturday-auctions-17th-december-2022-lot-2315/


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

Poacher said:


> Orbit Harrier with front & rear racks, in Saturday's Nottingham auction.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...aturday-auctions-17th-december-2022-lot-2315/
> View attachment 671312



Nice and ideal for commuting or touring that one and looks about a 22" frame the lot before it looks ok as well 

I wonder what it will go for ?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Poacher said:


> Orbit Harrier with front & rear racks, in Saturday's Nottingham auction.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...aturday-auctions-17th-december-2022-lot-2315/
> View attachment 671312



Any idea @Poacher what it ended up going for?


----------



## Poacher (18 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Any idea @Poacher what it ended up going for?



Neither it nor the Dawes Tanami reached their reserve price.
Judging by the estimates, this would have been £30 for the Orbit and £45 for the Dawes.
The Orbit was in poor condition - the back wheel couldn't complete a revolution - and some of the components were lower quality than you would expect. Still surprising that there were no bidders willing to shell out enough to buy it. Maybe it will be in the next sale on 7th Jan?

I'm a happy bunny though, as I bought an immaculate Seiko watch for £37.20. Looked like it had scarcely been worn since it was bought in June 2013, and running like a good 'un. Didn't win a potential Xmas gift for Mrs Poacher of a Chocolat Menier advertising sign. Maybe for the best, as it was 100cm by 79cm, and we'd have struggled to find somewhere to display it!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Thanks @Poacher it is surprising that neither sold 

Well done with your purchase 100 x 79 is big so perhaps for the best


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tuesday night finds to collect on those Christmas journeys to see family
> 
> Kings Lynn Dawes https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/529099878849439/
> 
> ...



Problem is I have the Mrs with me!😥


----------



## Gillstay (20 Dec 2022)

Poacher said:


> Orbit Harrier with front & rear racks, in Saturday's Nottingham auction.
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...aturday-auctions-17th-december-2022-lot-2315/
> View attachment 671312



Surprised this did not make its reserve as it looks a damn good frame and the Orbit I once had handled very nicely.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (21 Dec 2022)

Good morning

At first glance this pair at £30 BIN Gloucester




https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185704417325 look like ignoring but the pink Puch is at least 531 tubes and forks, it may be stays as well.

The other one, well, lovely day isn't it.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

It could be a nice Puch but alas it's companion might not be so nice as you say @IanSmithCSE


----------



## IanSmithCSE (21 Dec 2022)

Good evening,



biggs682 said:


> It could be a nice Puch but alas it's companion might not be so nice as you say @IanSmithCSE



Shame on you, you are not thinking hard enough.

Original pink Benotto tape, l'erocia ready, that's £20 already.

Bye

Ian


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good evening,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for not seeing past the rusty seat post and letters spelling out challenge


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

More picks up en route to see the family over Christmas 

Small Kettering Peugeot https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/508643084464040/

A Shaftsbury Lotus https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/526364106022360/

A Farnborough Coventry Eagle https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1103242017026201/


----------



## Poacher (22 Dec 2022)

Poacher said:


> Neither it nor the Dawes Tanami reached their reserve price.
> Judging by the estimates, this would have been £30 for the Orbit and £45 for the Dawes.
> The Orbit was in poor condition - the back wheel couldn't complete a revolution - and some of the components were lower quality than you would expect. Still surprising that there were no bidders willing to shell out enough to buy it. Maybe it will be in the next sale on 7th Jan?





Gillstay said:


> Surprised this did not make its reserve as it looks a damn good frame and the Orbit I once had handled very nicely.


As expected, the Dawes and Orbit are catalogued for the next sale on 7th Jan. There's also a Raleigh 501 (Elan?).
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-2321/
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-2322/
https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-2336/
Examine the photos of the Orbit carefully if you're thinking of bidding; there's substantial rust around the bottom bracket, extending up the down tube, under the paint on the seat tube as far up as the derailleur mount and on the chainstays, particularly the left one. 
_Probably_ not a write-off, but quite a lot of work involved. That said, it's probably worth up to mid-estimate for the components alone, but I won't be taking it on!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

A Claud Butler Majestic ? under auction just over the Welsh border https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...aign=auction-alert&utm_content=lot-image-link

At first glance looks nice but then whats under the black on and around the bottom bracket shell and surrounding area

A Colchester Motobecane under the hammer https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...739a?queryId=f233f73ac5bacf95bcb76b678448174d


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

A not retro Ridley here for those nr warrington https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0a5d?queryId=f233f73ac5bacf95bcb76b678448174d @DCLane


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2022)

Thanks @biggs682 - a bit far but worth watching.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Thanks @biggs682 - a bit far but worth watching.



Thought you might hence the nod


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

A few 'nice' bikes that could be combined with a new year visit to see relatives 

A Sudbury Hobbs https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/471900675132278/ which i rather fancy 

A Eastbourne Cruiser https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/671151154703165/

An Andover 531c Banana https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/368334412152778/


----------



## DCLane (30 Dec 2022)

Trying to date this one - seller says "Pre WW1" - £200 start in Oxfordshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304753934245


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Trying to date this one - seller says "Pre WW1" - £200 start in Oxfordshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304753934245
> 
> View attachment 672708



Not carbon then


----------



## 8mph (30 Dec 2022)

I've been watching this Kinesis Xc130 frame for a few months now. I don't have the space for a new 26er build but it's so tempting. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30474119...ul0CIjcTty&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

Taking the kids back to UNi and picking abike up on the way home journey

A Cambridge Centurion (poss tange tubing) https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-/1449115354

A St Neots Raleigh town bike https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:b7e47ab7-a53f-4f12-8cb0-b9bc11440c30

A Horsham Alan https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/556430763056992/

A Cheltenham Genesis https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:b27c94bf-afce-4b4a-ad65-bbc33146af55

A Heanor unknown https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/555805792688456/


----------



## midlife (2 Jan 2023)

Last unknown has the braze ons for a nice CX bike.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Jan 2023)

midlife said:


> Last unknown has the braze ons for a nice CX bike.



Yea decent bike tbh.


----------



## Poacher (Saturday at 13:03)

Poacher said:


> As expected, the Dawes and Orbit are catalogued for the next sale on 7th Jan. There's also a Raleigh 501 (Elan?).
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-2321/
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-2322/
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-2336/
> ...


Dawes hammer price £55, Orbit £60, Raleigh £40, all with at least 25% commission.
Buyer of the Orbit now has a bit of a project to bring it back to its former glory - anyone on here?


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 16:12)

Poacher said:


> Dawes hammer price £55, Orbit £60, Raleigh £40, all with at least 25% commission.
> Buyer of the Orbit now has a bit of a project to bring it back to its former glory - anyone on here?



Not me got too many others needing my attention


----------



## DCLane (Saturday at 17:19)

Nor me; the new Thompson Capella aero race bike build and DBS Winner vintage arrivals are keeping me busy.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 20:49)

A tidy but small Dawes with 531 in Stratford Upon Avon https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/5902664103110690/

Another smaller size framed Giant in Chichester https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1803580353338310/


----------



## GeekDadZoid (Tuesday at 21:51)

Both


biggs682 said:


> A tidy but small Dawes with 531 in Stratford Upon Avon https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/5902664103110690/
> 
> Another smaller size framed Giant in Chichester https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1803580353338310/



Both very nice looking bikes and bargains.


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 04:24)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Both
> 
> Both very nice looking bikes and bargains.



I think so especially the Dawes both too small for me


----------



## Proto (Yesterday at 12:39)

If you're near Lincoln and fancy a 60's Moulton Stowaway, but be quick .......

https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...ctables-general-auction-evening-anti-lot-801/


----------



## wafter (Yesterday at 13:25)

biggs682 said:


> Taking the kids back to UNi and picking abike up on the way home journey
> 
> A Cambridge Centurion (poss tange tubing) https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-bike-/1449115354
> 
> ...


Nice pick - unsurprisingly most have gone; that Genesis (Flyer, an early one) looks like a decent utility fixer-upper for the single-speed-masochists amongst us


----------



## GeekDadZoid (Yesterday at 18:20)

Jan Jansen in Manchester 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29545905...zm4kO78R-S&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Now that's beautiful. I love 💕 the lugs.


----------



## Paulus (Yesterday at 20:04)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Jan Jansen in Manchester
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29545905...zm4kO78R-S&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> Now that's beautiful. I love 💕 the lugs.



Lovely looking bike.


----------

